#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-31
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，amule bug 多
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？玩wesnoth么？
<Kandu> cfy: 一起玩？
<cfy> roylez: 主席在么？怎么看函数的定义？zsh
<cfy> roylez: 比如我在.zshrc里foo(){xxx};然后，怎么在zsh里看foo的定义，好像alias那样？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，你玩不的？
<Kandu> cfy: 我還不會玩
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.我也好久没玩了。你装了么？
<cfy> roylez: 是不是做不到呢？能做到么?
<cfy> perl的话，我也不知道。。。我知道的就lisp可以吧
<cfy> Kandu: 你知道那些语言可以‘打印’出函数的定义？
<cfy> Kandu: 网上身份证真不是一般多。。。。
<cfy> idcheck_cfy(){perl -le '@a=split //,lc@ARGV[0];@b=split //,lc"79a584216379a5842";$s+=$a[$_]*hex $b[$_] for (0..$#a);$c=((12-($s%11))%11==10?"x":(12-($s%11))%11);unless(@a==18){print $c}else{print +($c eq $a[$#a])?"y":"n"}' $1}
<qsdiy> da jia zao shang hao
<cfy> qsdiy: you may use english
<qsdiy> no
<qsdiy> he he !
<qsdiy> mei zhong wen   suo yi yong pin yin le
<cfy> MaskRay: zsh怎么看函数定义，在shell里。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有这个可能么？
<qsdiy> ubuntu  zen me an zhuang zhong wen?
<iIlL10oO> cfy: man -a
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会 ..
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 我说自定义函数。能不能在shell里看定义。
<Loongjiang> qsdiy: fbterm
<cfy> MaskRay: 那我顺便问下，zsh有没有类似python的"""?
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是除了'和"有没有别的。这样我写成alias,就可以看定义了。
<MaskRay> cfy: here document?
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？自定义的函数
<cfy> MaskRay: idcheck_cfy(){perl -le '@a=split //,lc@ARGV[0];@b=split //,lc"79a584216379a5842";$s+=$a[$_]*hex $b[$_] for (0..$#a);$c=((12-($s%11))%11==10?"x":(12-($s%11))%11);unless(@a==18){print $c}else{print +($c eq $a[$#a])?"y":"n"}' $1}
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如这个，你能该写成alias么？
<qsdiy> what
<qsdiy> ?
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么叫 alias?
<Loongjiang> EMACS怎 么退出编辑的文档，而不用退出EMACS啊，我用谷歌翻译的时候怎么都退出不了呢
<Loongjiang> 只有C-X k
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？就是alias啊，我有个单行的，alias或者写成函数。这样我就可以在zsh里用了呀。
<Loongjiang> 只有C-x k么
<MaskRay> cfy: here string, 不过会 以空白分隔
<cfy> MaskRay: do you mean just write without quote?
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 cat <<< abcde
<MaskRay> cfy: 这些不是和 bash 一样 嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是这个意思。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要把 perl -e '@a,""'这类写成alias
<MeaCulpa> .
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是 用 ' 吧,把 ' 都 转义一下
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，那算了。还是函数好了。看定义也没啥。大不了进.zshrc
<cfy> 谁要身份证号码。。。。
<eternal> stupid people
<cfy> www.hozoo.com.cn/Uploadpic/2009513123423186.xls
<qsdiy> you cai
<eternal> stupid people
<houhou> 大家早上好
<eternal> stupid people
<houhou> 突出重围
<qsdiy> shuo dian you gong xing de hao bu hao ?
<Kandu> cfy: 還沒裝 wesnoth
<cfy> Kandu: o
<Kandu> cfy: wesnoth 好像對運營不怎麼看重？
<eternal> stupid people
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，阵营？你说种族么?
<^k^> eternal: .. ..
<Kandu> cfy: 運營
<cfy> Kandu: 不明白
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，就像 文明 一樣的。大陸上分布着不同的資源。城市可以隨處建造並擴張覆蓋這些資源點。比較注重經濟，文化，科技，人口發展
<cfy> Kandu: 这个。。。。类型不一样吧。
<cfy> Kandu: 是不看重。都是村子赚钱。然后还有一些地形。
<microcai> is any one therer
<YiMing> microcai: 呵呵 好久不见你了 最近研究内核有什么新发现
<microcai> YiMing:  .. 最近都在家，过年人就痴呆啊
<YiMing> microcai: 呵呵
<microcai> log
<OT_iux> (09时59分14秒) microcai: YiMing:  .. 最近都在家，过年人就痴呆啊
<OT_iux> (09时59分30秒) YiMing: microcai: 呵呵
<OT_iux> (10时00分12秒) microcai 离开了聊天室。
<OT_iux> (10时00分17秒) microcai [~microcai@115.218.170.5] 进入了聊天室。
<^k^> OT_iux:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<qsdiy> !!!
<qsdiy> guo nian jiu chi dai?
<microcai> log
<microcai> 哈哈
<microcai> 玩机器人真爽
<OT_iux> ？
<OT_iux> 機器人？
<microcai> log
<billlee> 新开的吧
<billlee> 新来的吧
<microcai> 十核心/30MB缓存
<YiMing> nice
<houhou> K原来是机器人，我之前一直以为他是一位让人高瞻仰止的大牛
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<qsdiy> bu hui ba
<billlee> 怀念以前的大小眼
<microcai> billlee:  大小眼 还是它
<microcai> billlee:  改名了
<billlee> 那就是改代码了，感觉好像不一样
<billlee> `h
<ofan> log
<billlee> .h
<DraZet> ?
<DraZet> 你们在试什么啊
<billlee> -_-!
<billlee> 机器人的命令
<DraZet> -h
<DraZet> -help
<DraZet> ^k^: -help
<billlee> 忘了是哪个了
<DraZet> ^k^: help
<DraZet> ^k^: /help
<DraZet> ^k^: shit
<billlee> `help
<DraZet> ^k^: `help
<qsdiy> da jia you shen me neng gou bang zhu ni de ?
<cfy> ...
<billlee> `a qsdiy
<qsdiy> ?
<cfy> i feel nervous to read pinyin sentence.....
<qsdiy> ^_^
<DraZet> 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > x=1+2;x+=1 计算x的值 > gg 公告 > b 服务器状态 `a 查某人地址 `host 查域名 `i 机器人源码. 末尾加入|重定向,如 g ubuntu | nick
<qsdiy> hai mei zhuang han yu ne
<billlee> nerves? i am crashing
<DraZet> `a qsdiy
<ofan> ^k^: `new
<qsdiy> ls
<billlee> the bot does not seems  to be working
<ofan> ...
<butterfly> pity
<iIlL10oO> 要的就是这个效果
<butterfly> what do you say？
<iIlL10oO> nothing
<butterfly> why
<butterfly> this
<iIlL10oO> how
<ofan> 论坛主题哪年能换个新的
<butterfly> this place is too cold
<iIlL10oO> it is winter
<billlee> 屎黄色也不错呀
<butterfly> spring is now
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 可以改配置,你先登录论坛
<ofan> 有别的主题可选？
<billlee> 有几个
<butterfly> the place is for china?
<hymnusAlae> 哈哈
<ofan> 跟没有一样
<iIlL10oO> billlee: 有4个
<ofan> 哈哈啥
<iIlL10oO> 有蓝色,红色,黑色,土色
<hymnusAlae> butterfly, Chinese place.
<butterfly> oh ,i find home
<GPLfeng> 。。
<hymnusAlae> butterfly, 是嗎？歡迎。
<butterfly> 我终于找到家了
<billlee> i means several, not how many
<butterfly> 谢谢
<ofan> 还是用phpbb的默认蓝色主题好看
<ofan> 一点...
<butterfly> 灰色不错
<ofan> 不好
<qsdiy> bye
<butterfly> bye
<GPLfeng> Empathy显示不出人名晕
<ofan> 死人了 才灰白的
<hymnusAlae> iIlL10oO, 你說的那幾個顏色是說Ubuntu論壇嗎？
<butterfly> 淡定
<hymnusAlae> GPLfeng, KOpete表示沒有壓力。
<GPLfeng> 还是皮筋好
<GPLfeng> 一会换
<GPLfeng> :-(
<butterfly> 今天真无聊
<hymnusAlae> butterfly, 你真無聊……
<ofan> butterfly: 看片
<iIlL10oO> hymnusAlae: 是的
<hymnusAlae> butterfly, 無聊你還說，還不找事有聊有聊？
<hymnusAlae> iIlL10oO, 現在默認就是黑的，搞的和天天死人一樣。
<butterfly> 哈哈
<butterfly> 爽
<butterfly> 那就白把
<butterfly> 不行救黑白配
<iIlL10oO> 我喜欢无色.不定义任何颜色.操作系统默认
<iIlL10oO> 要跟我的系统主题一至
<hymnusAlae> iIlL10oO, 我也是。
<hymnusAlae> iIlL10oO, 不過那樣除非系統也要提供合適的CSS才好。
<iIlL10oO> hymnusAlae: 不需要,只要html里未定义,就是系统颜色
<Lavande> 大家有没有遇到过wp后台的按钮失灵的。。。
<butterfly> ping www.baidu.com
<iIlL10oO> hymnusAlae: 浏览器里都有个颜色设置, 使用系统颜色
<hymnusAlae> iIlL10oO, 問題是很多瀏覽器不是設置了個底色嗎？比如Firefox就都是黑字白底。
<hymnusAlae> iIlL10oO, 哦，這樣。
<butterfly> meiyou
<iIlL10oO> 浏览器里选择不使用 page 定义的颜色
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * MeaCulpa 又一次提醒自己，下次用sed改配置文件时候一定要先备份
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 我都是 sed > ~/tmp 检查后再覆盖过去，毕竟不是所见即所得的
<MeaCulpa> billlee: 我太猛了，find -exec 接着 sed -i
<MeaCulpa> 刚才把我一个repo直接给清空了 lol
<MeaCulpa> 以后还是用find和sed生成单个的sed命令保险....对自己配置不如对工作仔细
<ofan> checkout一下不就可以了?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: en, 当然有版本，否则我去跳楼了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: lol~~
<MeaCulpa> dropbox launchpad 各留一个... 考虑要不要github...
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa, 呃，我一般還是會先看一遍再-e -i的。
<Kandu> cfy: 我們有空下下圍棋吧
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa, 話說還是vim好。
<MeaCulpa> o vim貌似也有cmd模式?
<xrfang> 请问mldonkey的web界面可以开放给广域网吗？如何保证安全？
<iIlL10oO> vim 够用了
<MeaCulpa> 我不太了解啊，vim跟什么参数？
<Kandu> xrfang: 試試 http://machinelife.org:4080
<xrfang> Kandu: 403 forbidden
<MeaCulpa> 最好是可以在后面指定命令的，比如aHello World<ENTER>这样
<Kandu> xrfang: 呃，我設置了允許訪問的 ip 範圍
<MeaCulpa> 比如aHello World<ENTER>:wq, 完全模拟vim里面的操作的
<xrfang> Kandu: 这个是mldonkey的还是路由器的设置？其次，我觉得这个不是很方便，最好是用户名密码，然后通过https，可以吗？
<Kandu> xrfang: mldonkey web 可以開放，設置允許訪問的 ip 範圍，設置用戶名密碼就好 :)
<xrfang> 哦，不错。我不想设IP，太麻烦。设置用户名密码足以，但，可以用https否？;)
<Kandu> xrfang: 直接改 mldonkey 的配置文件就好啦
<Kandu> xrfang: 沒試過
<Kandu> xrfang: 我用 http 的
<xrfang> en，我试试看。为了搞到highID，我把下载的机器搞到DMZ里面了
<xrfang> 搞不清楚它到底用的什么端口，诶。
<Kandu> xrfang: mldonkey 主頁上說的很明白了
<xrfang> o .  抱歉，我没仔细看，就是google了一下。因为我原来都是4662/4672什么的设置好的。
<xrfang> 我现在再去看看。我家里有2个路由器级联，有点昏头。
<ofan> 设置成dmz主机有效果吗？
<onshoestring> .
<Loongjiang> he
<xrfang> ofan: 有立竿见影的效果。:-)
<ofan> xrfang: 跟直接端口映射之类的有什么区别？
<xrfang> ofan: dmz就免去映射了。家用路由器很简单。就只能是一个主机在DMZ里面，所有的进来的信息全部跑到那台机器上了。
<cfy>  xrfang: 4662
<cfy> Kandu: 我虽然学过。。。不过10年没下过了。。。
<xrfang> cfy，我不知道路由器a->路由器b->PC这样做映射有没有问题，反正我是没通，或者太慢。
<cfy> xrfang: 哦？应该可以的吧。全部dmz么？
<xrfang> 我现在在DMZ里连接服务器很快，但是下载仍然是慢的一塌糊涂。比如下一个电影大概速度在？K到？？K之间。
<xrfang> cfy，貌似只有一台机器可以在DMZ里面。
<cfy> xrfang: 默认网管设置好了没有？
<cfy> xrfang: 是啊。
<xrfang> 我的第二个路由器在第一个的DMZ，PC在第二个路由器的DMZ
<Kandu> cfy: gnugo 這個圍棋軟件不錯
<cfy> xrfang: 默认网关。
<Kandu> cfy: 可惜不支持網絡對戰
<billlee> xrfang, 多层路由要注意回路，有时多层NAT时自动配置的路由表有问题，这是要自己改路由表
<cfy> Kandu: 唉。。。。我还是找人wesnoth XD,打bot...
<xrfang> cfy，我倒是么有注意，但是如果这个没设好，其他traffic也有问题把。
<xrfang> billlee: 嗯，我没有留意。但如果有回路，会是不通，而不是慢吧？
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 有那我還是會下個模擬器玩Fire Emblem的……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 没听说过。。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.04和10.10有多大区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315854&p=2201102#p2201102 如题，请问大家这二者有多大区别？10.10比10.04改进了多少？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yaowei006 — 2011-01-31 11:15
<microcai> .help
<microcai> .h
<microcai> 怎么在这里快速回复？！
<cfy> microcai: 你是搞内核开发的？
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 呃，日系最成功的戰棋游戲。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 難度也是有的。
<microcai> cfy:  。。。 。。 会点，业余的。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ...
<cfy> microcai: 哦。
<hymnusAlae> `h
<hymnusAlae> ,h
<hymnusAlae> .h
<xrfang> 除了donkey和torrent，还有什么快速、资源丰富的p2p网络吗？（迅雷垃圾不算）
<billlee> `help
<microcai> xrfang:  er, no
<xrfang> 诶，我donkey很慢，torrent基本跑不动。
<hymnusAlae> 有人試出來了嗎？快速回復，或者是說讓^k^睬你而不踢你的辦法？
<billlee> hymnusAlae, 我是 kk-irc-bot ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt google翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b 服务器状态 `address 查某人地址 `host 查域名 `i 机器人源码. 末尾加入|重定向,如 g ubuntu | nick
<MeaCulpa> xrfang: 硬盘里放一些A片，一年后你就快乐
<MeaCulpa> s/快乐/快了
<cfy> - -！
<xrfang> MeaCulpa:  啊？你的意思是，它有权重算法？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
<xrfang> 开玩笑吧。
<ofan> 硬盘快满了
<MeaCulpa> 我共享了8年，港港的
<ofan> 会的
<Loongjiang> MeaCulpa: 同解
<Router2> xrfang: 你的上传高了，下载也就会快
<MeaCulpa> ed2k不会，但是emule会的
<xrfang> 就算会的，一年也太长了。:-)。
<ofan> bt可能不不会
<MeaCulpa> emule自己搞了一套
<xrfang> ed2k和emule不通？
<ofan> 不过可能tracker会自己搞
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  me too, 下东西发现速度不行的时候，就开始加点A片下，结果就快了
<MeaCulpa> mldonkey在5年前还不敢冒emule, 之后被包容了
<xrfang> ^_^，这个办法好。
<ofan> 有权重系统，不过应该不会有很大效果
<MeaCulpa> 谁叫你们都下日本AV
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  话说 emule 里最多的资源就是 AV
<MeaCulpa> 我等口味重的，一直很快
<ofan> bt里才是
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 欧洲的太重了，老爆菊花
<xrfang> 有很多假货，我不知道我现在下的子弹是不是真的
<MeaCulpa> 别老共享那种只有东亚人要看的东西
<Use-Firefox> 大家好
<xrfang> 东亚人要看什么？
<^k^> Use-Firefox, 好 ㍣ 11:42 新年快乐，除夕还有 1.51天
<ofan> 还是东方人比较精美
<MeaCulpa> xrfang: 管他真的假的，>500m *.avi|mpg 包含关键字的，src>10全部下在
<cfy> xrfang: 让子弹飞？
<ofan> 欧美还是有点野兽派
<xrfang> en
<MeaCulpa> telnet给mldonkey
<cfy> xrfang: ed2k://|file|让子弹飞.mkv|1532037248|A073D92F6EE60F78A5CF8E0380C92BC0|/
<^k^> ⇪ 让子弹飞.mkv , 1.43 GB
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那样不好
<xrfang> ^_^
<ofan> 一般我都从rss里下种子
<cfy> xrfang: 下这个好了。至少我给你贷款
<cfy> 带宽
<tang> 祝大家：春节快乐！合家幸福！身体健康！万事如意！
<ofan> 都是合辑的..
<xrfang> 我在家里下，现在没有办法控制。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我一般直接搜
<Use-Firefox> ...
<MeaCulpa> :O
<ofan> 质量有保证..
<xrfang> 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> 搜艳星，制作人，摄像师
<Use-Firefox> 原来有好几位小数的。。。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 现在封面杀手太多了
<MeaCulpa> 质量的关键在于关键字
<MeaCulpa> 你看多了，自然有门道
<MeaCulpa> :)
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 在不在，Launchpad itself，我已经进来的
<xrfang> 我正在下载两个版本，一个600+M，一个1.x G，x < 5
<xrfang> MeaCulpa: 有的就是在一些狗屁上面添加热门的AV的关键字。
<zlin2> 问一下，大家整专辑的音乐在哪里下载？
<MeaCulpa> 搜公司，演员，摄像师，制作人
<jyf1987> xrfang: lol
<MeaCulpa> 午饭
<xrfang> 我记得是windows下的verycd客户端有评价的。但真的用的很少
<ofan> 去jav4you下
<ofan> 质量都很高
<xrfang> jav4you是什么。我google一下
<jyf1987> 有什么好下的 搞点书看看就行了
<ofan> 种子都是合辑的，一般是某个公司最近公布的
<cfy> 谁有什么好看的电影？
<xrfang> jav，这个名字真实
<jyf1987> 再去在线的视频战看看了‘
<jyf1987> xrfang: 你走眼了 jav4 就是java
<GPLfeng> rss
<ofan> xrfang: 搜下吧，然后加那个站的rss到greader 以后就方便了
<billlee> xrfang, emule 官方版本就有注释功能
<xrfang> ^_^
<xrfang> billlee: mldonkey有没有？
<xrfang> 我现在在用mldonkey，这东西比amule如何？
<cfy> ofan: 推荐个电影的rss
<billlee> xrfang, 没用过 mldonkey, 不过 amule 的注释功能就不行，不能从 kad 获取
<GPLfeng> 很好很强大
<xrfang> bi
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa, mldonkey冒emule是什麽意思？
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 我打`help好像不行。
<xrfang> billlee: 注释是小事，关键速度快不快。
<tang> 请问怎样卸载旧的UBUNTU版本？
<ofan> cfy: 电影 直接去verycd 看热门的嘛  或者xunlei.com
<cfy> ofan: verycd看过了。貌似没有啥啊
<ofan> cfy: 推荐 《告白》 verycd上有在线看
<billlee> hymnusAlae, 现在机器人会弹出一个私聊的窗口
<cfy> ofan: o
<GPLfeng> http://www.simplecd.org/
<cfy> ofan: 惊悚的？有没有别的类型的？
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 我這也沒有。
<tang> 有人可以说下吗？
<billlee> xrfang, amule-dlp 现在开发基本停滞
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 悲劇的說。
<onshoestring> dropbox不被墙了？
<ofan> 没有
<billlee> tang, 直接把目录树删除
<tang> billlee, 怎么操作？
<tang> 开机启动画面时？
<billlee> tang, 当然是进入其他操作系统
<tenzu> onshoestring: 好像用了客户端可以直接开
<onshoestring> 刚才直接上网 web页可以打开的
<onshoestring> 以前打不开
<jyf1987> tenzu: 坡国春节放几天
<tenzu> onshoestring: 也许只是GFW
<tenzu> on
<tenzu> onshoestring: GFW抽疯
<tenzu> jyf1987: 4天，包括周末两天
<GPLfeng> 晕皮筋今天老掉线
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 我昨天给你的网页多看看
<jyf1987> tenzu: 那搞什么
<ofan> cfy: 要啥类型的
<tang> 删除旧系统？
<cfy> ofan: 科幻，爱情 ，戏剧啥的。
<tang> 我的XP开不了
<cfy> ofan:不要太暴力。血腥的
<tenzu> jyf1987: 神马都不搞，要改论文
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额 你老婆呢
<cfy> ed2k://|file|超级大坏蛋.Megamind.2010.DVDSCR.X264.AAC.SDHF-NORMTEAM.LBv2.mkv|478416686|A37ACB5906EDDF4DB240F05691E65DC0|/
<^k^> ⇪ 超级大坏蛋.Megamind.2010.DVDSCR.X264.AAC.SDHF-NORMTEAM.LBv2.mkv , 0.45 GB
<tang> 我上了年龄弄这系统费力
<onshoestring> 只是玩玩不费多少力
<onshoestring> 要学多些还是费力
<tang> 现在只能用ubuntu系统
<Use-Firefox>  /nano , dd , :wq
<hymnusAlae> GPLfeng, 你用皮筋上IRC？
<tang> xp被出问题了
<GPLfeng> 恩
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 用屁精上irc不丢人
<tang> 担心ubuntu出问题
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 沒有說丟人，這年頭腦補不要太過分了。
<onshoestring> 是不是高手是什么 issr什么的
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: lol 我也用屁精的
<tenzu> jyf1987: 她给我做饭，吼吼～～
<jyf1987> onshoestring: 高手一般是telnet的
<jyf1987> tenzu: 额 真弄过去了阿’
<GPLfeng> 好吧皮筋有崩溃了
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 我這也會時不時沒有響應個40秒什麽的。
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 但Konversation至少不會掉。
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 所以还是telnet好阿 自己手动维持ping
<tenzu> jyf1987: 过年来玩一个月
<GPLfeng> 看来以后还是用XChat
<jyf1987> tenzu: 来犒劳你 hoho
<tenzu> jyf1987: 那必须的
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 說著也掉了……
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 悲劇的很。
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 你什么运营商的网络阿 我家里的网还封6667和freenode呢
<onshoestring> 新加坡开赌场和澳门抢生意？
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 電信。
<jyf1987> tenzu: 防止你跟小黑人跑了
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 南方电信还是北方电信
<hymnusAlae> onshoestring, 不會搶吧。
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 南方。
<xrfang> quassel比konversation如何
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，我去寫個 wrap。 gnugo 有 gtp 協議，這個協議再包一層網絡就好。寫好了就和你網絡對戰 :)
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 安徽的我不知道如何。
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 那好奇怪
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, quassel有個C/S的設計，很有意思。
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 额有点悲剧 怎么你是安徽的？
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 是。我是合肥的。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 要下围棋阿
<onshoestring> 澳门那赌王娶了好几房太太
<Kandu> jyf1987: 昨天說學兩天 xx 程序的，他說的 80386 匯編是 os 下匯編。os 下的普通軟件，用到 r3 的指令。不用考慮系統級指令。而且 win32 有一大堆 api 讓你調用，win32 管理各種系統資源。所以學起來不用之前 [012]86 的基礎，也不用 80386 的麻煩部分的指令。簡單點。高中暑期打工的時候，我也用 win32 匯編改過一個小軟件。給一個聊天室程式加了系統托盤，托
<onshoestring> 分财产 现在
<tenzu> jyf1987: 为神马是黑人？
<xrfang> hymnusAlae: 我用quassel，貌似比konversation复杂一点。用了一回konv，没有继续。
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 哦 合肥的
<jyf1987> tenzu: 靠近赤道了 就是白人也晒黑了
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 你是？
<onshoestring> 新加坡 马来 印尼不是黑人？
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 其實挺好。
<onshoestring> 你去了也成黑人了
<tenzu> jyf1987: 棕色。。。
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 特別是挂IRC的，可以找個開的久的機器挂，在家上打字。都可以。
<tenzu> onshoestring: 棕色而已啊，哥
<xrfang> hymnusAlae: 这算什么意思？我家里不能直接再开个irc？这么做的意图是？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 我是简明x86教程 是处理器上的 我看他还有介绍linux的 不过确实操作系统上的好写点 linux下写个hello world也没几句
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 黄山市的
<jyf1987> tenzu: 算了把 自己贴金
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 哦。
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 不是。
<xrfang> hymnusAlae: 不是什么？
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 怎麽說的，比如拿自己的帳號挂個機器人，然後自己要上的時候再上。
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 這樣很有意思的說。
<xrfang> 哦，如果我想写个机器人，用什么client可以支持scripting呢？
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: 用 screen 挂就好了
<NoIE> 在DOS下，有一种简单快速启动Linux的方法，那就是load Linux。loadlin.exe是DOS下的可执行程序，它可以在纯DOS环境下迅速启动Linux，而且无需重启计算机，通常我们可以在光盘的 “/kernels”目录下找到这个程序。如果不知这个程序被放置于安装盘的何处，可以使用“find -name loadlin*”命令来寻找。找到之后将其复制到DOS分区中，同时还需要复制一份你所使
<NoIE> 用的Linux内核文件。可以通过Windows直接从光盘复制，也可在Linux环境下使用“mcopy”命令将文件复制到DOS分区；接着再编写一个名为“Linux.bat”的批处理文件，文件内容如下：c： loadlin c:vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 ro（我们假设loadlin.exe和vmlinuz这两个内核文件都在c盘根目录下，“root”为Linux的根设备，而且Linux处于硬盘第一分区，所以设备名为“/dev/hda1”，“
<^k^> NoIE:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 其實這個功能多少有點蛋疼的意思
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 是，可以這樣。
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 所以很蛋疼……
<jyf1987> NoIE:  dos确实不错哈
<xrfang> caleb-: screen这个东西我就是没搞懂有什么用处。我看了man了。感觉句子都懂，但这个程序的意图我还是有点模糊。
<caleb-> xrfang: 功能很多，说不完
<xrfang> caleb-: 举个最浅显或最常用的例子？
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 最簡單的功能的話，你去imtx.me上看下。
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 那個上面第1個帖子byobo那個。
<xrfang> 哦，我常上那个站和linuxtoy的。
<xrfang> 我看看
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 非常淺顯的。
<caleb-> xrfang: 挂 irc 很常用的
<xrfang> ca
<xrfang> 就是做bot的？
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 你就挂IRC是吧……
<caleb-> 人不在的时候就等于是 log bot 嘛
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 對了，上次你有幫我fcitx的事情呢，那個問題解決了。不是locale的問題，是QT裡的一個設計問題。謝謝你了。
<hymnusAlae> s/設計/設置
<xrfang> hymnusAlae: 就这个用途？？？"有了这个，维护远程主机就可以非常方便和轻松了。每次登陆后，就会立马呈现上次退出时的状态。"
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 這是最簡單的用途。
<xrfang> 貌似太简单了。其实我就是看了那个帖子上次到irc上问了一下，有人叫我去看man，看半天没感觉。
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 其它的嗎，用的多了就知道了。我不搞服務器什麽的，不了解更多。
<xrfang> :-)。用多了就知道了，可是我不知道它的用途，我怎么会用多了它呢。
<caleb-> xrfang: 比如你某事做到一半得离开，下次回来还可以继续
<caleb-> xrfang: 也不用担心被别人看到资料
<xrfang> caleb-: 意思是说，我sshdisconnect了以后，那个session还是在服务器上，对吗？
<caleb-> xrfang: 那个 screen 变成 daemon 留在服务器上
<xrfang> caleb-: 不错，这是个现实用途。谢谢。
<caleb-> xrfang: 其它像 tab / split terminal
<xrfang> caleb-: 这个我上次看到了，就是不理解。我们一般用konsole或者gterm，这种tab特性不是自带的吗？和X下面开两个窗口比，我觉得还是开两个窗口方便。
<caleb-> xrfang: 有 tab 的多，有分割画面的不多吧
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 其實我覺得把tab也交給wm管是最好的。
<caleb-> 喜欢哪种就用哪种了
<xrfang> caleb-: 嗯，对。这个也就是为什么我不用tab而要开多个窗口一样。
<xrfang> split比tab方便，但，:-)，没有必要为此用screen了。我个人看法。
 * caleb- 又用 tab 又用多窗口
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 這樣無論tab還是分割畫面都可以隨心安排了。
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 呵呵。
<xrfang> hymnusAlae: 同意。
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 而且，我一直覺得在UI上的精簡很重要，這一點Opera 11做的很有想法，把Tab放在標題上。
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 如果這個功能交給上面據說的wm來做，或許更簡單。
<xrfang> hymnusAlae: opera界面太粗糙，尤其是字体。我只用过几次就放弃了。现在用chrome
<hymnusAlae> xrfang, 呵呵。
<caleb-> 有 tab 的 wm 不多啊
<iIlL10oO> xrfang: 写机器人就用 ruby 吧
<cfy> Kandu: 不用了吧。。。我不会围棋。。。。多少年了。。。早忘了XD
<iIlL10oO> xrfang: 自己开个房间慢慢调试
<xrfang> iIlL10oO: 你说的是直接用IRC协议吧。
<xrfang> 嗯。可以是可以。:-)。我以前写了个msnbot用的ruby。
<iIlL10oO> xrfang: 直接用 tcp写
<xrfang> ok
<hymnusAlae> 瘋掉了，我的論文怎麽還沒有發過來………………
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: QT_IM_MODULE?
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 不是。
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 是XIM的風格。我聽開發人說他們申明的時候是Over the spot。但是這樣我這就出錯了。
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: 哦，fcitx 好像没支持所有 mode
<caleb-> root / OverTheSpot / OnTheSpot / OffTheSpot
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 我到無所謂。
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 我這要用 On the spot。開發人說不知道為什麽，但是也不想管了。
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 而且也有用 Over the spot成功的FreeBSD用戶，我這個問題不好再現。
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 程序内存用量通常怎么计算？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315856&p=2201140#p2201140 正在写一个python脚本，需要统计子进程的内存用量，我看了几种不同的获取进程内存占用的方法，感觉比较晕。 我用了一个简单的C程序统计内存，没有GCC优化： Quote: #include <stdio.h> char s[16*1024*1024]; int main(void) { char lo[1024*1024];  ...
<flh> 哈哈机器人发言喽
<hymnusAlae> flh……
<flh> hymnusAlae: 我大多时间是挂，所以极少看到k k 发话
<cfy> ed2k://|file|超级大坏蛋.Megamind.2010.DVDSCR.X264.AAC.SDHF-NORMTEAM.LBv2.mkv|478416686|A37ACB5906EDDF4DB240F05691E65DC0|/
<^k^> ⇪ 超级大坏蛋.Megamind.2010.DVDSCR.X264.AAC.SDHF-NORMTEAM.LBv2.mkv , 0.45 GB
<Fivesheep> megamind 不错..
<hymnusAlae> cfy, ^k^還能分析 ed2k的了，不錯喲。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 厄。。。。直接可以看出来的。。。。。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 我也昨天知道XD
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 名字后面就是大小，字节单位。。。。
<cfy> 单位字节
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 什麽意思？你是說這個最好是450MB嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 恭喜你会说中文了
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 不是。ed2k链接里面自带就有大小。没啥，其实。
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> xrfang: 用這個現成的也不錯  http://svn.freepascal.org/svn/fpcprojects/fpcircbot/
<Kandu> xrfang: 拿來改改就好用
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ……
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我知道自帶大小。
<iIlL10oO> `i |
<^k^> iIlL10oO, 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦。
<iIlL10oO> xrfang: k 的源代码
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我是說你說“名字后面就是大小，字节单位”我給看成名字後面就是太小……
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 所以問你是不是你覺得^k^把單位搞的太大了……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦。。。。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ...
<cfy> 哦。ee不在啊
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 看了半天才反應過來，說的不是一件事 ……
<cfy> MaskRay: 来看动画片。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ed2k://|file|超级大坏蛋.Megamind.2010.DVDSCR.X264.AAC.SDHF-NORMTEAM.LBv2.mkv|478416686|A37ACB5906EDDF4DB240F05691E65DC0|/
<^k^> ⇪ 超级大坏蛋.Megamind.2010.DVDSCR.X264.AAC.SDHF-NORMTEAM.LBv2.mkv , 0.45 GB
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哈哈，我已经下载好了。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, ……
<edison0354> cfy: 不要下这个版本
<cfy> edison0354: 这个版本怎么了？
<edison0354> cfy: 这个版本不仅分辨率及其悲剧，而且清晰度也极差
<edison0354> cfy: 我下下来，不能看，删了……
<cfy> edison0354: 那你推荐一个。。。。
<DraZet> cfy: 是那个叫卑鄙的人的动画么
<edison0354> cfy: 还没找
<cfy> DraZet: 不是。另外一部
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，这片子还没发蓝光……
<cfy> edison0354: 算了。也还好。我在线看的时候也就这样的。
<edison0354> cfy: 这个是4：3的……
<edison0354> cfy: 完全不能看……
<cfy> edison0354: 是。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 玩wesnoth不？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 你是從什麽地方看出來的不能看？不是看後面的A37的開頭吧？
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道是啥
<cfy> edison0354: ..
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我下过这个资源啊
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 他下过。。。。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 不是，我的意思是說你下過拿什麽記得的……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 大小，名字
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 我下過無數藍光動漫，也踢掉無數，但是完全不知道哪個被我踢了……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 额
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 這東西不標字幕組，我就更不知道了……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我就是看字幕组看出来的，还有隐约记得的那个450MB左右的大小
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 哦。
<edison0354> https://encrypted.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%E5%BE%AE%E5%BD%95%E8%AE%BE%E5%A4%87
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 無証了。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 不指望了。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 又一個大悲劇。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 恩，这事就没指望过
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 习惯就好
<cfy> edison0354: 可以先凑合。以后再看清晰的。
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: hi
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 好！
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: launchpad.net,what can I do
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 在那上面我该做什么呢，看了半天，无从　下手啊
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133701.htm
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 为什么沉默了呢
<happyaron> xfce现在越来越像是一直在走gnome以前的路。
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 在格盤子。
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 你問我做什麽？
<caleb-> xfce 短期内没打算支持 gtk3
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 你不是師從freeflying，他不還在這嗎？而且他是Ubuntu開發人員，他肯定更了解。不過你還是先找兩個簡單的bug玩玩。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]关于注销的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315858&p=2201146#p2201146 系统：ubuntu 10.10 netbook 问题：看电影时会自动注销，进入屏幕保护状态 如何取消屏幕保护设置，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ziyeli — 2011-01-31 12:37
<microcai> .r 阿
<microcai> .t  阿
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 呵呵　，
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 都不是一口吃成胖子的。
<microcai> 怎么回复？！！！！
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 還有，你查我IRC Client版本了？
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 我看了一晚上，了
<microcai> happyaron:  but a better way
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 恩，你很介意么？
<happyaron> microcai: 你把老版本的gnome再修理下bug，就是现在xfce的用户体验
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 你用ＫＤＥ？？？？
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 呵呵，你把鏈接發一下，謝謝。
<happyaron> caleb-: 感觉xfce越来越失望。
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm
<microcai> happyaron: 话说， GNOME 版本号从来都是做样子的。
<microcai> happyaron: 从来没看出区别
<edison0354> happyaron: Linux能不能把显卡关掉，然后其他部分正常工作？省电～
<happyaron> microcai: 你用2.22去修理下bug，看看和xfce现在区别大不
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 不是太介意，我也是好玩才問問的。
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道。。。
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 我用KDE的。
<microcai> happyaron: 速度不如 cfce
<microcai> happyaron: 速度不如 xfce
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<edison0354> microcai: 那个必然的
<happyaron> microcai: xfce比gnome效率低多了，你只是用现在的gnome和若干年前的gnome比
<microcai> XFCE 即便只是 faster GNOME 也不错啊
<happyaron> microcai: 默认的debian gnome安装，开机也就只用100多M内存。
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 不是，昨天 freeflying 給你的是這個鏈接嗎？
<happyaron> microcai: 基本系统30M，图形界面撑死100M
<microcai> happyaron:  .. XFCE 可是移除了一堆东西了，直接使用底层库。不像 GNOME 还有 libgnome 再包一下，libbnobo 垃圾RPC
<caleb-> microcai: 有 libxfce
<happyaron> microcai: 但是也让它更加残废了
<microcai> caleb-:   removing
<happyaron> microcai: 要使用轻量级的，有的是啊。
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 恩啦，／前面的部分
<happyaron> 何必弄一个古老版本gnome的复刻呢。
<microcai> happyaron:  caleb- 我希望一个 桌面是 pure gtk 的， 没有什么垃圾 libgnome 再包装一下的那种傻逼库
 * caleb- 就用 pure gtk
<happyaron> microcai: xfce两三年内是做不到，过去那么多年也没有做到。
<happyaron> microcai: 不知道它将来的路线如何，我指pure gtk
<microcai> happyaron:  无所谓，我一直在换 桌面。 哪个好，哪个快用哪个
<happyaron> :)
<caleb-> 我希望 gui 就用 xcb + pango
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> caleb-: 开发难度啊。
<microcai> caleb-:   。。。 我更希望是 pure OpenGL 的
<caleb-> 所以勉为其难用 gtk 了
<microcai> wayland 和 X 比起来，就是 wayland 强制你用 OpenGL
<happyaron> microcai: e17更接近
<caleb-> microcai: opengl 输入法不好使
<microcai> 不用 openGL 就没法用 wayland
<happyaron> microcai: wayland也可以用framebuffer lol
<microcai> happyaron:  那只是给手机用的
<happyaron> microcai: 扯哦
<happyaron> microcai: framebuffer你我的电脑都带不动。
<caleb-> microcai: wayland 未必比 X 省资源
<touparx_> waylan\fs20 d已经可用了吗 ？\fs21
<microcai> happyaron:  如果是  300x200 那种的就可以
<happyaron> microcai: 沾满8G内存，4核处理器，勉强能显示。
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 那去那看看唄。
<microcai> caleb-: wayland 因为强迫使用 GL , 所以没有 gnome 那种没效率的东西，开发不出来啊
<happyaron> microcai: 谁花那么大血本给移动设备安装强悍的处理器，结果都被一个X占据了？
<happyaron> microcai: 显然得有gl驱动啊。
<Loongjiang> irssi真好， irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 6667 -n <name> -p <passwd>,写个脚本autoirc,哈哈，一次就全部登陆了，强力推荐
<caleb-> microcai: wayland 也要靠 ui toolkit 的
<microcai> happyaron: 可惜 N卡无福消受
<happyaron> microcai: ati卡也还需时日
<edison0354> microcai: 同N卡泪奔飘过
<microcai> caleb-:  如果现在 gtk 就立马该用 gl 也不会这么没效率了
 * caleb- 觉得 wayland 普及还很久
 * microcai  wayland 出师前就会被替代
<asi> ͬѧÃǺÃ
<^k^> asi:say 同学们好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * microcai  wayland 会被 fork ... ... 然后 wayland 死掉，fork 出来的最终 replace X 
<caleb-> 没有全套 X protocol 不可能取代 X
<microcai> happyaron:   .. wayland 需要 EGL 驱动。
<happyaron> microcai: 哈哈，也许X最后把wayland的东西吸收了
<caleb-> 问题是支持全套 X protocol 就等于又写一套 X 了
<microcai> happyaron: 有可能， X 生命力强劲
<happyaron> microcai: 你看xgl出来也没多少时间，xorg就给把代码弄过去了
<caleb-> X11 威武
<microcai> happyaron: 有道理
<microcai> happyaron:  xorg 开发者牛逼啊，wayland 就一个人， 一个人 VS xorg 那么多神牛？ no way
<happyaron> :)
<microcai> xorg 还有牛叉的 NVIDIA 驱动在撑腰呢
 * microcai 没有 NVIDIA 的驱动,Linux 早死了
<freeflying> microcai: wayland现在和之一个人
<caleb-> 死倒是不会啦，但肯定没现在普及
<microcai> freeflying:  .. 我就在 wayland 的 mail list 上，主力开发者就一个
<caleb-> 93 年左右就很多人用 linux 当桌面了
<freeflying> microcai: nvidia驱动和linux死活有半毛钱关系？
<microcai> freeflying: 没有 NVIDIA 驱动至少我是不会用来当桌面的。
<freeflying> microcai: 我一直就用intel的，笔记本上
<freeflying> 多方便啊
<Loongjiang> microcai: 你啊，杯水车菥
<microcai> freeflying: 我是因为 NVIDIA 有驱动从买电脑的时候特意买 NVIDIA 显卡的
 * caleb- 虽然用 nvidia 但极少用到 3D 硬件加速
<flh> caleb-: 这几天热闹啊
<microcai> caleb-:  compiz 无时无刻不在用
<NoIE> microcai: 我也是。
<microcai> caleb-: 偶尔 CS 和 X-plane
<happyaron> freeflying: 我也赞成买intel卡
<happyaron> 啥都够用，还省心
<microcai> happyaron:  intel 显卡，你去使用 OpenGL 1.4 去 吧
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, Intel卡不省心。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, Intel卡的OpenGL支持非常不爽。
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 看你折腾啥
<freeflying> happyaron: 不过最近的别买，sandybridge的彻底成问题
<microcai> happyaron: 起码 NVIDIA 显卡能用上 opengl 3
<hymnusAlae> microcai +1
<palomino|working> ....... , freeflying
<palomino|working> 愿闻其详 , freeflying
<palomino|working> 我正打算买个snb... , freeflying
<happyaron> freeflying: 我要等啦，现在也还没攒够钱，:)
<happyaron> microcai: 你需要么？
<freeflying> palomino|working: 如果你要用linux的话要等半年
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 需要，wine wow.exe的時候要……
<happyaron> 不就是桌面开个3d支持么。
<palomino|working> T_T , freeflying
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 呃，不玩游戏的支持下。。。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, ……
<palomino|working> 老的i3行么 , freeflying
 * microcai 要 OpenGL 还是N卡爽。驱动省心，OpenGL 性能和 windows 持平
<caleb-> linux 不少 native game 也要 3D 硬件加速的
<caleb-> 不然会慢得想死
<happyaron> 也不玩的支持下。
<microcai> caleb-: 对，比如 X-palne
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 我看他們說現在A卡情況也好不少。
<freeflying> palomino|working: 老的没问题
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... ... 折腾过一次，发誓不买 A卡
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 那天在sabayon那轉的時候就有幾個用的，都說不錯。
<palomino|working> ok...T_T , freeflying
<hymnusAlae> microcai, ……
<freeflying> palomino|working: 你真奢靡啊，都要上sandybridge了
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 暂时得跳舞在bleeding edge上才能感觉到变革。
<palomino|working> 我想换个htpc.. , freeflying
<palomino|working> 原打算买i3 2120的.. , freeflying
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 你這話實在看不懂。
<microcai> palomino|working:  htpc ? high temprature PC ?
<palomino|working> ...... , microcai
<freeflying> palomino|working: 还是买个pandaboard吧， 装上ubuntu 或者android
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 就是得紧跟开发版
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 哦。
<palomino|working> 性能不能太低喽，我还得跑虚拟机那。。 , freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 你不是说htpc吗
<flh> happyaron: 没有gnome的系统，如何才能自动挂接usb?我用fluxbox?得装点什么上去？
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 反正我無所謂了，都改用FreeBSD的原因就是不想再看到任何開發版的引誘……
<palomino|working> 多用途 , freeflying
<palomino|working> 除了打游戏之外.. , freeflying
<happyaron> flh: 呃，不知道
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 哈哈
<flh> 请教各位：没有gnome的系统，如何才能自动挂接usb?我用fluxbox?得装点什么上去？
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 开发版看准了之后也可以很稳定
<freeflying> palomino|working: out of scope啊
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 别盲目地上新版就行，用之前自己评估下。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 呵呵，那是。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 也不完全是這樣。
<freeflying> happyaron: 我一直用ubuntu的开发版 :P
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是照样有死掉的时候么。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 原來和Gentoo-Hardened的人玩 GCC4 的SSP測試的時候，我都是用最新的。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 上了一堆bug，學了不少東西。
<happyaron> freeflying: 我跟mainline的内核、声音系统，自己backport各种东西。。。
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 呵呵
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 有bug确实能学到东西。
<happyaron> 只要别跟数据过不去就好。
<happyaron> freeflying: ppa:happyaron/kernel, ppa:happyaron/sandbox
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 嗯。那時候從對gcc一點不懂，到後來能看一些人家的bug，進步還是有的。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 但主要 是好玩。
<happyaron> 呵呵
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 畢竟我這之前不是什麽生產用的，隨便怎麽玩。
<microcai> happyaron:  ... 我都是 forward port 的
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> microcai: 。。。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 不過現在不行了，做課題要真的要用。所以就不敢玩。
<happyaron> microcai: 我都是用个LTS版本，然后看哪个好就拿来。
<microcai> happyaron:  只能用在旧内核上的好东西我 forwardport 到最新的 git 内核上，哈哈
<happyaron> :)
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 都什麽好東西呀？
<caleb-> microcai: 中文內核？
<microcai> happyaron: 最近整 rt2570 的驱动，就是 forward port ....
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... 没，一个 USB 网卡 ... 无奈驱动 rt2570 老早不更新了
<microcai> caleb-:  ... 要用不？
<microcai> happyaron: 你既然怎么会 port ..中文内核整上了没啊，弄好了整个 PPA 给大家用啊
<happyaron> microcai: 没空。。。
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ....
<caleb-> microcai: 我都用英文 console
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 不更新了的話，Linux就踢？那很多舊的硬件不就都？
<xrfang> 有人在kubuntu下面用pptp-vpn吗？
<microcai> hymnusAlae: ype
<microcai> hymnusAlae: yep
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  M$ 的那个啥不就被  kick 了
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 我知道，還有Android的。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 問題是有些舊的硬件可能就很好，不用太怎麽更新的說。這個和MS那個還不太一樣。
<hymnusAlae> 呃，我又卡了……
<hoxily> 大家好,有谁做过ACM题目的吗?
<microcai> ?
<microcai> 我断线了？
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 可能吧。我還以為是我卡了呢。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 原來是你卡了。
<hymnusAlae> hoxily, ACM的沒有，USACO的做過一些。
<microcai> hoxily:  ACM 的题目就是shit
<hymnusAlae> microcai, ……
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 出口成臟，要去電擊的。
 * hymnusAlae 打電話叫羊總。
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... ... ...
<microcai> hoxily:  ACM 的题目是配合老谭的 SB 书的，切记切记
<hymnusAlae> 話說那個為什麽叫點現錢呀？
<myke2> cfy erc如何切换两个Channel?
<cfy> microcai: 不是吧。。acm和老谭也有关系的？
<cfy> myke2: 我是直接当作buffer来切换的。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 幸好當老師叫我改C的時候我說喜歡Pascal的語法，所以沒有被老譚的書毒害呀。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 指示器小程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315864&p=2201170#p2201170 下面介绍几个常用的指示器小程序，希望能帮到大家，看下面吧！ 1. 指示器小程序 ubuntu one 功能:查看和显示你的ubuntu one账户同步情况 安装方法 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/ubun ... ets-a-ppa/ 2. 触摸板指示器 功能:禁止和开启触摸板 安装方法:  ...
<hoxily> 谭浩强的书很烂?貌似网上很流行的.
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我也是切換buffer的。
<myke2> cfy 什么快捷键？也许viper mode不支持
<cfy> myke2: 虽然也有函数做
<cfy> myke2: viper mode没用过。。。。C-x b
<cfy> hoxily: 没错。很烂很烂。。。。
<myke2> cfy 可以，但是比较麻烦
<microcai> cfy: 不知道老谭和教育部有说不清的关系啊
<myke2> cfy 首先要进入viper的命令模式，不能是Insert mode
<hymnusAlae> hoxily, 看他們一般看過The C Programming Language的人就覺得把譚的書當寶的人是井底之蛙的感覺。
<cfy> microcai: acm不是美国的么？
<cfy> myke2: 哦。
<myke2> hymnusAlae C Primer Plus如何
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我不知道。不要問我。我C語言早多少年就忘完了。
<cfy> hoxily: 不管怎么说。谭的书和C标准是不相容的。
<myke2> cfy 那么emacs如何创建窗口
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你是在命令行下的Emacs嗎？
<myke2> hymnusAlae X下
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你用個GTK的Emacs學快捷鍵不方面的很嗎？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 看buffer菜單就知道了。
<cfy> myke2: 创建buffer,弄一个不存在的即可
<myke2> hymnusAlae 怕和vim的快捷键搞混
<Loongjiang> myke2: 为什么一定要用viper mode呢，不用什么都方便　
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ……
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang+1
<myke2> hymnusAlae 我很多工作都是在vim或者vim-like而不是
<freeflying> happyaron: 你ppa里还编译内核啊
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 所以你還是用vim吧。
<Loongjiang> myke2: ,
<myke2> hymnusAlae 我目前除了erc不用emacs的
<hymnusAlae> myke2, vim強大的地方在于哪都有vi，但不是哪都有emacs
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我才不管他們聖戰什麽的呢。我有的用就好。
<myke2> hymnusAlae 主要是没有特别vim的irc
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 同意
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 双手双脚赞成
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ……需要嗎？你搞的過分了……
<myke2> hymnusAlae 我也是，无非是喜好不同嘛，
<myke2> HymnusAlae 主要是复制粘贴的时候麻烦了
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 什麽都要vim的話，你不用OpenOffice搞文書了……
<Loongjiang> myke2: IRSSI,也很好用
<hymnusAlae> myke2, XChat用鼠標選中自動復制。
<Loongjiang> irssi真好， irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 6667 -n <name> -p <passwd>,写个脚本autoirc,哈哈，一次就全部登陆了，强力推荐
<myke2> Loongjiang 本来用irssi的
<myke2> Loongjiang 被ofan忽悠用weechat
<Loongjiang> myke2: 什么都用的，ＧＵＩ下用irssi
<myke2> hymnusAlae 不用OpenOffice的现在
<myke2> hymnusAlae xterm有复制功能，问题是我复制代码的时候左边的什么时间，昵称都复制过来了
<myke2> Loongjiang 还有irssi不能复制多行，多行的C-K和xterm冲突
<Loongjiang> 不过有一点不明白的是，为什么ＩＲＳＳＩ的历史记录怎么没法往上翻　呢
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 用 page_up
<myke2> Loongjiang irssi默认不保存历史纪录的，要修改
<microcai> cfy:   ... 哪有
<microcai> cfy: ACM .... 中国的哦
<iIlL10oO> myke2: 用 page_up
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO: ,我这里没这个键，只有上下箭头
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: fn+向上
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 上网本吧?
<myke2> iIlL10oO PgUp只能是今天的吧
<cfy> microcai: 这样子。。。。。
<myke2> iIlL10oO 不能翻阅这次登陆以前的内容
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO:   多谢了，
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 呃，我寫論文還是要一下的。畢竟有些國外的雜志只要Word的上傳，好方便他們自動生成pdf
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO: 恩
<myke2> hymnusAlae 目前还没用，你不是用tex的么
<myke2> hymnusAlae 而且OOo和doc也不是完全支持的
<myke2> hymnusAlae 编辑doc还可以Google Docs
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我不用。
<myke2> hymnusAlae 更加重要的是Google Docs支持用vim编辑
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO: 还有，在Emacs里，FN键是什么呢，找不到这个键　，C h k跟本没反应啊
<hymnusAlae> myke2, Google Docs還vim編輯了……真強……
 * microcai hymnusAlae:  . doc 那种连 hyphen 和 ligature 都没有的垃圾，居然还有人用
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: fn+其它的键,一起按
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 我有什麽辦法。
<myke2> hymnusALae 那个Google Docs官方的终端工具支持vim编辑的
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 人家雜志一定要我用doc上傳。
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... 人家只是要文字而已。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 畢竟TeX在生物和化學論文裏不受待見。
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 你给个 txt  的就行
<hymnusAlae> microcai, ……人家是全自動的。
<myke2> hymnusAlae 给别人写eml
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 有個Editor manager，自己上傳，你上不是Doc的東西他不要。
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO: 多谢了，到今天才明白那个Fn是干什么的，全都知道了
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  doc 都能全自动 ... 头一次听说
<myke2> iIlL10oO 那个Fn在Linux下也能很好支持?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你不發論文你在這瞎說。等你發的時候你看是你是大爺還是人家雜志社大爺。
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 编辑这种水平，说明人家杂志也是垃圾杂志
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 本來就是個1分多的雜志。
<iIlL10oO> myke2: 不支持也可以自己写个脚本,就支持了
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 不過就算3分的IJP也不要TeX或者TXT。
<myke2> iIlL10oO 上次编译内核的时候看到我的Fn的功能是在Staging Drivers
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  据说 oo2pdf 转出来的 odt 是伪 odt, 文字全变图片了。
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 你也可以这样整他们
<hymnusAlae> microcai, odt人家也不要……
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 是 pdf2oo ...
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 我说的是，把 PDF 解图变成 doc ....
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 人家會退稿……
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 我说的是，把 PDF 截图变成 doc ....
<iIlL10oO> myke2: 哦
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 机器自动的嘛，怎么会自动
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 机器自动的嘛，怎么会知道
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 先自動生成FDF，然後給編輯和同行的人看。
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 给 PDF 就好了啊
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 如果人家不要就不要。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 直接給PDF人家不要。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 哥哥，你發的時候你看是你是大爺還是人家雜志社大爺……
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  。。。 。。。。  他们是不是一群 SB ?
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 给 doc 人家先自动转 PDF .. 给 PDF 不要，不是 SB 是什么
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 沒法
<microcai> hymnusAlae: SB都喜欢装大爷
<sitaback> 可能要修改吧
<hymnusAlae> sitaback, 可能就是這個需求。
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 那就投打印的
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 什麽意思？
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 寄紙過去？
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 手写稿
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 对
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 你給我出FedEx的錢！
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 他不是SB么，让他再打一边
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 就算學校也不給報銷這樣的花費了現在！
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... 你要投稿，邮寄的钱都不出，SB
<hymnusAlae> 掉了。
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... 你要投稿，邮寄的钱都不出，SB
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 重发了
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 誰出呀？現在都線上投。
<sitaback> hymnusAlae: 你是几分毕业
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 一次250元……死貴的。
<hymnusAlae> sitaback, 我是本科畢業。
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 以前不都邮寄的。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 那有報銷。
<iGee> hi,all 我ubuntu下，每次要上网必须sudo 火狐，不用sudo 就无法上，打开浏览器显示无法链接。
<iGee> 知道是怎么回事情吗
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 那時候你發個國外的都怎麽牛了。
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 。。。 报你个头销。个人邮寄。
<sitaback> hymnusAlae: 汗，我以为是苦苦为了3分毕业的黄金圣斗士
<microcai> iGee:  。。。 sudo rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 扯吧你。我們老師發出去的都有錢的好吧。
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 沒有。本科畢業，一作了個論文。
<iGee> microcai: 对，我就是这个意思，每次都要sudo 才能正常使用。 另：浏览器内中文也不能输入
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  。。。 没听说自己做研究发稿件还要别人掏钱的啊！
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 你做研究上面不給錢呀？
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 做基金項目的好吧。
<iGee> microcai: 换了其他的浏览器，还是问题依旧
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... 你个SB党员
<DraZet> iGee: 你是不是没有网络权限啊，用户组的问题吧
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 不好意思，我是無黨派人士。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 哈哈哈
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 快入了吧
<hymnusAlae> iGee, 我建議你到 gnome-terminal 下打個 firefox，然後看有沒有什麽信息提示。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 我才不入呢。
<yuanjie> 大家好！ 我来阿！
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 做研究，纳税人掏钱，已然党员待遇了嘛
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 哥哥，做藥的，上面天天催著要做好吧。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 你要是做些不是生死性命的東西也罷了。
<iGee> DraZet: 我新装的ubuntu1004，3g上网。  网络权限是哪里编辑的
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 回頭你又說國家不把錢用在民生上。
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  我会说，没用在教育上。
<hymnusAlae> microcai, ……
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 你隨便吧，說實在話我覺得我們這個項目拿錢還是很對的。至少專利已經在申請了。就看後面廠家了。
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  .. 还专利 ....
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 鄙視你。
<_xiaoMo> 饿. 谁能告诉我perl里面的continue怎么用啊. 乱七八糟的.
<microcai> hymnusAlae: 话说，老师叫学生搞东西，然后专利私吞，天朝大把大把的/
<DraZet> iGee: 不知道
<iGee> DraZet: 好吧。。 还是谢谢了
<yuanjie> 还是中国人的交流起来方便，跟外国人交流有障碍！
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 專利算學校的……
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 我到不太在意錢，當是個學習機會……
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  ... ...  不在乎的学生大把大把的 （接上句）
<happyaron> microcai: 在乎也没用
<happyaron> microcai: 在乎的话，就不用你干了。
<yuanjie> 黑暗！
<sitaback> 在乎的话，干活没名字
<microcai> happyaron: 有用没用是一回事，在不在乎是另一回事
 * microcai 反对无效不是不反对的借口
<DraZet> iGee: 你的用户是安装的时候创建的么
<iGee> DraZet: 就是按照安装一步一步走的。 其他也没有改过。 电脑上登录的时候，就这一个帐号
<farewell> 装了显卡驱动后，终端里到字变暗了，怎么办？
<hymnusAlae> microcai, ……
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 你就這點出息，你不會賺美元呀？
<DraZet> iGee: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=288869&p=2019445
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 用3G无线上网卡上网必须用sudo运行浏览器才能浏览网页！
<iGee> DraZet: 我看下 谢谢。
<DraZet> iGee: 那个帖子也没给出解决方案，就是让你调整一下权限，你的问题就是某个权限没有，或许是无线的，你试试看吧
<iGee> DraZet: 好的。 我去尝试下
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 创建“公共的”共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315867&p=2201188#p2201188 创建“公共的”共享，方法： ⑴安装Windows共享服务 打开主文件夹，在“公共的”文件夹上右键，选择“共享选项”，系统提示“共享服务没有安装”，单击“安装服务”，系统提示“输入您的密码以执行管理任务”，安装完成后系 ...
<microcai> 死机 ...
<microcai> 老死机
<microcai> 得换主板了
<microcai> 诶
<DraZet> microcai: 换什么主板啊，浪费，直接换新机器
<microcai> DraZet:  ... ... 没钱 ...
<DraZet> microcai: 卖身
<microcai> 这老主板供电不够。
<microcai> DraZet:   已经卖给老婆了，没法卖了
<DraZet> microcai: 卖血 卖肾
<microcai> DraZet:  ... .. 不行，到时候买的话不划算
<DraZet> microcai: ... ....
<farewell> 哎！你们都多大了，感觉在这玩的都是大龄青年
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 把你和你老婆一起送出去嘛！
<cfy> microcai: acm不是全世界的么？
<microcai> cfy:  ... 话说 internet 还全世界的呢
<cfy> microcai: 。。。。
<YiMing> farewell: 怎么会 这里年轻人不少的吧
<billlee> farewell: I'm young
<farewell> 你们多大，我先自爆吧 20
<iIlL10oO> 12
<microcai> farewell:  ... ...  3
<farewell> microcai, 神童乎？
<tenzu> 爆神马？
<billlee> 17
<YiMing> 咳咳 俺是老头子
<farewell> tenzu, 年龄
<tenzu> farewell: 我以为是菊花
<farewell> tenzu, 我勒个去，道中人啊
<tenzu> farewell: 我们要向胸毛男学习，我们还没到那个程度
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 菊花……
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 我不行了……
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 你自爆一個給大家演示一下吧……我真不知道怎麽自爆……
<medicalwei> 菊花 >w<?
<billlee> How can I type Chinese in fbterm?
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 我真的不会啊，所以来学习呢
<medicalwei> ucimf, IMHO
<medicalwei> billlee:
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 不用把你的嘴搞的和菊花一樣。你打漢字我能看懂。
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: 看你也是用繁體的?
<farewell> billlee, ctrl加空格 试试
<medicalwei> farewell: fbterm 是在終端機的 framebuffer 喔
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 偽的。fcitx的正體有些不太標准。
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: 喔喔...
<medicalwei> (個人 emoticon 的習慣而已)
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, ……
<billlee> farewell: Nothing happens. Should I install any packages?
<farewell> medicalwei, 不大懂了 :-)
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 我說他 >w< 像菊花……
<farewell> billlee, 终端机能显示中文这么博大精深到文字？
<medicalwei> farewell: fbterm 可以顯示 ttf
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 这……，，你淫了
<hymnusAlae> farewell, ……
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 謝謝
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae 好糟糕，請暫時不要跟我說話（喂）
<farewell> 我是用附件里的终端，那个可以显示中文，不知道你要到是什么
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, （喂） 這種用法……呃，原本在 drrr.us 上常看到。
<farewell> 对了，你们linux都是自学的么？
<yhong11> billlee, did you have any input method installed? if not and you are running ubuntu, try Gnome Menu -> System -> Preference -> Keyboard Input Method. Then click on Input Method, and install whatever method you want
<Loongjiang> yhong11:
<yhong11> Loongjiang, Pong
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 你在用fbterm嗎？
<NoIE> 方圆百里，只有我一个会linux。
<DraZet> NoIE:北京市海淀区 联通ADSL
<billlee> hymnusAlae, 刚才关了 gdm, 在fbterm工作. 现在用回 xchat
<DraZet> NoIE: 你接着矫情
<NoIE> 我承认，我说的有点夸张。
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 呵呵
<farewell> DraZet, 怎么查到的？
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 你這個誇張了。
<billlee> fbterm 和 /dev/fb0 的权限要怎么设置好？
<hymnusAlae> 給大家看個獵奇物吧。
<NoIE> 十米之内，只有我一个会linux。
<billlee> farewell, /whois farewell
<DraZet> farewell:  /whois 能看ip
<farewell> DraZet, 打了没显示！
<DraZet> 后面加你要看的人的昵称
<billlee> farewell, 会在服务器那个 window 显示
<farewell> billlee, 服务器窗口在哪？
<Loongjiang> 问哈，PQM是什么意思，launchpad PQM Bot
<farewell> billlee, 服务器窗口看到了 谢谢
<farewell> [billlee] (~bill@125.91.188.34): Bill Lee        这个对么
<Loongjiang> PQM 是大规模集成电路它是一种光学上无源的，高速度的，高灵敏的和宽输入动态范围的光-电转换
<Loongjiang> 器PQM的输入讯号是光强度或光功率，它所输出讯号是模拟电压
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 求助!!崩溃！！jdk安装没有效果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315871&p=2201200#p2201200 先上图 1.GIF 为什么我安装的jdk完全没有效果，由图中可以看出我已在/etc/profile下配置好JAVA_HOME，看样应该是生效了，但为什么系统只认默认的java呢。。。 alternatives --config java 显示结果也只有系统默认的1.4 疯了。。。 ...
<medicalwei> billlee: sudo gpasswd -a billlee video
<medicalwei> billlee: 這樣 billlee 就可以用 /dev/fb0 了
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, ……
<billlee> medicalwei, 我这样 chown root:video /usr/bin/fbterm; chmod 6755 /usr/bin/fbterm
<billlee> 这样安全吗？
<medicalwei> billlee: 應該不用吧（我剛剛才裝好 fbterm，給使用者 video 權限就可以用了）
<billlee> medicalwei, 它说只有 root 可以修改 keymap
<medicalwei> billlee: 喔喔...（思...）
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 怎么啦
<billlee> 它说在修改 keymap 后会放弃特权
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 沒有，PQM的解釋，太強大了。
<billlee> medicalwei,  我试过不给 root 权限，然后快捷键就无效了
<microcai> billlee:  fbterm 兼容性不如内核自己的 中午支持！
<fujianwzh> Win7和Ubuntu双系统，网卡会出问题，Reltek的网卡，求解....
<billlee> microcai, 内核的就不弄了，毕竟麻烦，我又不是经常用 tty
<microcai> billlee:   ... ...
<hymnusAlae> acfun越來越沒有下限了。
<fujianwzh> Win7和Ubuntu双系统，网卡会出问题，Reltek的网卡，求解....
<fujianwzh> Win7和Ubuntu双系统，切换不同的OS，网卡会出问题，好像是被关闭了。是Reltek的网卡，求解....
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 问下啊，你给我看的网页，是嫦娥工程的一小部分吗
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 你看看 Win7 下網卡的屬性設置。
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 嫦娥工程？
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae,  哪个地方需要修改设定？
<Loongjiang> Landing Bot for the Launchpad Project
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 哈  这也有acfun的狼友啊
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 我的是 Realtek RTL8111/8168的，好像是b
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 當時是要設置 wake-on-shutdown 吧好像是。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 你看看有沒有類似的設置的地方，我對 Win7 不了解。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 呃，要看一下下限物嗎？
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 比如說 http://www.acfun.cn/html/art/20110130/170012.html
<farewell> 兄贵，是我到上下限了
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae,  我刚才进去全部设置成是，还是解决不了，win7本身也不能上网了。后来断开主机电源，重新通电才搞定。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 還有這樣 http://www.acfun.cn/html/ent/20110130/169913.html
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 改成否呢？
<billlee> fujianwzh,  一般是驱动的问题，我曾经在WinXP用过一个驱动，关机了网卡不断电
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 反正都看看吧
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 我再做几个试验看看情况了。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 最好是更新一下驅動。
<farewell> hymnusAlae, wtf
<fujianwzh> billlee, 关键是网卡不能让win系统给关闭了，是这个意思么？
<farewell> hymnusAlae,这脓，太。。。。sick
<hymnusAlae> farewell, yooooooooo了吧。
<billlee> fujianwzh, 你是从win重启进入linux吗？
<freeflying> Loongjiang: http://code.google.com/p/iceplayer
<fujianwzh> billlee,  是这样。 如果从win重启进入linux会出问题
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 表哥到故事。。。。
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 表哥的故事。。。。
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 你看这个项目创意不错，但是代码不规范，你就可以帮他改善改善
<Loongjiang> freeflying:thanks
<billlee> fujianwzh, 你可以看看网卡上的LED, 看看是没有被Win关闭还是没有被linux启动
<fujianwzh> billlee,  yes，我看交换机的灯吧。一会儿我测试完了再来。
<fujianwzh> iceplayer 是播放视频还是音频的？ 中文名称是不是：冰点播放器 ？
<farewell> hymnusAlae,  还在么？
<hymnusAlae> farewell, ？
<farewell> hymnusAlae,  有兴趣加Q么
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 突然想起來，acfun上什麽時候是狼友了？
<hymnusAlae> farewell, no
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 不上Q
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 你要是上個Google Talk也可以。
<farewell> hymnusAlae,  那以后在这找你咯
<farewell> hymnusAlae, google talk 没用过，:-)
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 或者以後加個什麽校內什麽的也成。
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 天下狼友是一家 你不知道么？
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 基友好吧。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 狼友是avfun.in好吧。
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 现在被改成基友了
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 一样的代名词啦。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 基友和狼友完全不同。
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 去了acfun再也不用去‘嘟’网了
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 基友基友，是專門兄貴的。
<hymnusAlae> 呃……
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 一样啦，只不过是基打败了腐，现在腐是非主流啦
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 基才是王道~!~
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 沒有打敗的說，看去年的榜，什麽時候輪到基了。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 薄櫻鬼的那個嚇人呀。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 在上面的就只有K-On和AB了。
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 额。。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 基才是非主流。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 可是acfun是非主流網站，主流什麽的見光死……
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 所以说，基在acfun才是王道
<hymnusAlae> farewell, ……
<fujianwzh> billlee,  差不多确定是win系统把网卡给关闭的原因。 win系统重启的时候，网卡关闭了一下又打开，我开启了关机网络唤醒
<billlee> fujianwzh, 那就是win的驱动问题了没有去，本来在这种情况下是不应该关闭网卡电源的。你还找找有没有最新版本的win驱动程序吧。
<fujianwzh> billlee, linux系统重启的时候，网卡的LED灯不会闪灭。
<fujianwzh> billlee, 那 Linux 为什么没有办法将 win系统关闭的网卡 启用呢？
<billlee> fujianwzh, 那就是正常的呀，因为要wake-on-lan, 网卡电源不能关。
<billlee> fujianwzh, 应该你开启了wake-on-lan, 于是linux的驱动假定网卡电源是开启的吧
<fujianwzh> billlee, Linux启动的时候，是有一个检测网卡的动作的，因为网卡LED灯有闪灭。也就是说即使网卡是被关闭的，也应该被正常启用。
<fujianwzh> billlee, 然后win系统自身的网络也出问题，网卡一直反复断开--连接。
<billlee> fujianwzh, --! 你刚才说不会闪灭
<fujianwzh> billlee, linux重启的关机过程不会，开机过程会
<billlee> 理解错了
<billlee> fujianwzh, 从 win 关机后 wake on lan 能工作吗？
<fujianwzh> billlee,  还需要测试。我担心的就是这个，如果是重启可能没问题，关机就很可能出问题
<fujianwzh> billlee, 一旦出了问题，就两个系统的网络都断
<billlee> fujianwzh, 我怎么越听越糊涂，你那到底是几台机器？
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • wubi安装11.04，引导出现Try (hd0,0) NTFS5: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315875&p=2201222#p2201222 我用DAEMON Tools Lite加载的镜像，然后安装的H盘，开机从Ubuntu启动就出现Try (hd0,0) NTFS5:没反应，这个是什么问题啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 qsword — 2011-01-31 15:29
<fujianwzh> billlee, 一台机器，双硬盘，双系统。
<fujianwzh> billlee, 多人共用一台机器，所以双系统了。为了确保Linux不出影响，我单用一个硬盘安装linux的
<billlee> fujianwzh, 你还是先检查 wake on 是不是正常，如果不正常就可以基本确定是win驱动的问题了。
 * Oicebot 对billlee说：啥？没听清。
<hymnusAlae> wake on
<hymnusAlae> Oicebot, 這又是誰家的小誰呀？
<farewell> 头疼啊，ubuntu好难啊
<billlee> 这个 bot 设计得不好，这样的语句不会高亮显示
<fujianwzh> billlee, 我觉得是因为Linux和win系统对网卡的控制方式不一样引发的。Linux关闭的网卡，win打不开；win关闭的网卡，Linux也打不开
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 你是要這樣的嗎？
<fujianwzh> billlee, 如果只是win驱动的问题，最多就是在Linux无法正常启用网卡，在Win系统中应该是正常的。而实际情况是，一旦出了问题，两个OS里面都无网络
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 有其它的驅動程序可以安裝嗎？
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 有，Reltek有新版的驱动。我用的是win7自带的
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 換驅動！
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 哈哈哈。
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 现在的问题好像解决了，不确定，还有待测试
<fujianwzh> hy
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, billlee  可以确定是网卡关机唤醒的问题...
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 我就說嘛
<fujianwzh> hy
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 我名字有這麽不好打嗎？
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, billlee  感谢二位，现在问题已解决
<augus> 有人不？我忘了我注册这个帐号的密码了，可以找回吗？
 * Oicebot 对augus说：千真万确。
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae,  我习惯就打 HY ，然后直接回车， HY 名气大啊
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 輝耀？
<hymnusAlae> augus, 可以怠。
<hymnusAlae> augus, 你是說IRC帳號吧。
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae,  韩国现代
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, ……
<augus> hymnusAlae: 对，在哪儿呢？我记不得密码了。。。
<hymnusAlae> augus, 你 /msg NickServ help一下。
<fujianwzh> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.**-pne/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<fujianwzh> 开机的这个提示，很诡异，求解
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, pne？
<augus> hymnusAlae: Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<augus> hymnusAlae: /help后只有几个命令，没有/msg命令。。。
<hymnusAlae> augus, 你單獨m一下NickServ這個人，內容就打help
<augus> hymnusAlae: 3x,try now
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 这个对我来说有点难了。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 呃，那我也不知道了。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 一般的處理方法就我是重新安裝和內核有關的幾個包。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 或者重新編譯內核。
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/modprobe-fatal-could-not-load-modules-dep-677078/
<^k^> ⇪ title: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load.....modules.dep
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae,  我找到的是这个，但是看不明白
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 呃，你手動執行一下depmod -a看看。
<Kandu> fujianwzh: 試試 sudo depmod `uname -r`
<^k^> 新⇨ 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 关于VirtualBox的Scale mode切换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315880&p=2201253#p2201253 今天我装完VBox后，切换成Scale mode之后发现就无法变成全屏模式了，因为虚拟机窗口上面只有关闭/最小化/最大化按钮，没有切换工具栏，请问如何办呢？ 我找了很久都找不到 统计信息: 发表于 由 LinuxY430 — 2011-01-31 16 ...
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 没有任何提示...
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 然後再重新啟動一下。
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 还是出现一样的提示
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, Kandu的辦法試了沒有？
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 用的是kandu的办法
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, Kandu  提示还是有了，两个办法都试了
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 後面有沒有 mounting FS type proc on /proc，帖子中說也可能是proc被誰卸載了。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 話說如果沒有影響你正常使用就不要在意了。
<Kandu> fujianwzh: 我也不知怎麼做
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 没有这个提示。同样的提示有两行，下面的提示一闪而过，好像是过多的连接。
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 不影响使用。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 不是，你這樣空說的話我們也不好想。再說不影響使用的話，可能就是開發人員放那放著不管了，你也不用太在意。
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 不影响，也不想去管了。可惜那个Ubuntu漂亮的启动画面看不到了，一闪而过
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 啊，是這樣呀。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 那個是Plymouth部分的內容吧……其實你等下次更新就會有了。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 我是說11.04
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 11.04不太敢用，太多的不确定性
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 我當然是說4月發布了再。
<medicalwei> fujianwzh: 我覺得未來開機畫面大可省掉....
<hymnusAlae> farewell, nga的碼呀……
<fujianwzh> medicalwei, 开机画面挺不错的。看着整个屏幕跳动着一行一行的提示代码，感觉自己也就像个机器了
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, ……就想我看Gentoo的emerge一樣激情。
<medicalwei> fujianwzh: 我的意思是說，開機畫面就什麼都沒有顯示，讓電腦直接進入登入畫面這樣
<medicalwei> fujianwzh: 因為開機太快了...XD"
<hymnusAlae>  medicalwei, 像Mac那樣，就是Mac多個進度條。
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 那樣？
<fujianwzh> medicalwei, ubuntu现在差不多就是你说的这样了。
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: Mac 就一個圈圈在轉...
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: 新的也把進入系統載入的那一條進度畫面拿掉了...
<houge_langley> 大家的opera用的神马字体？
<houge_langley> 一直以来，我从来没有搞定过opera的美化工作，总是看着怪怪的
<hymnusAlae> houge_langley, 這個，你最好的辦法是拿著 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 各種 Opera 美化帖一個一個試。
<houge_langley> hymnusAlae: OK，我去搜索搜索……
<fujianwzh> 液晶显示器，我是偏好用点阵字体的
<hymnusAlae> houge_langley, linuxsir.org/bbs 裏也有不少。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 我是用方正黑體。
<houge_langley> hymnusAlae: 谢谢
<hymnusAlae> 我是完全不用點陣的說，沒有看到點陣的好。
<happyaron> 学基本的sql有啥材料可看？
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 小号字显示有优势，很清晰。
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 我的字号一般设定较小，这样信息量大一些
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 我不幹，傷眼睛……
<medicalwei> 我偏好終端機字體點陣
<medicalwei> （搭配 Terminus，比較像是終端機的樣子）
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: http://www.uml.org.cn/sjjm/201005132.asp
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 多谢！
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 在嗎？有試過 Haskell 在 Windows 下的情況嗎？
<medicalwei> 有沒有在這裡的人是港澳台的 O_O?
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, caleb-是台灣的。
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: 他的話，我知道 XD"
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 那其它就不知道了。要找他們去 #ubuntu-tw
<Kandu> hymnusAlae: 沒用過 haskell
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 對了，r0bertz是大陸在台灣工作的。
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 哦。
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 有哪些語言的程序在Linux寫在Windows用比較方便的。
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 不要C/C++，我寫不好。
<Kandu> hymnusAlae: 就知道 pascal
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 好，Pascal我還算能寫寫……
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: 我自己是，不過我在想台灣怎麼沒有發起一個字型計畫將現成文泉驛系列字型 Tune 成台灣形式的...
<medicalwei> Python?
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 問一下。
<Kandu> hymnusAlae: write once, compile everywhere
<medicalwei> 啊
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, Pascal開始 Program XXX(Input, Output)能把 Output給換了嗎？
<medicalwei> JavaScript
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 不支持。
<medicalwei> XD"
<Kandu> hymnusAlae: 這種語法，我不懂
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 呃，我寫的程序對時間有要求，Javascript這樣不能編譯成native的就算了。
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 之前拿 Pascal 寫了一部分，但是好久不用 FreePascal 了，不知道 Windows 下如何。
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 如果是要改成台灣字形的話……
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: 標點符號，部份字根的型態要改掉
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 我不太支持，更希望你試試改成康熙字體。北大中文論壇有不少這樣的。
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 有時間可以去 pkucn.com 看看，那裏有不少這樣的資料。
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 和其中一位叫李小狼聯系一下吧，網名叫李小狼或者叫日向小狼（Syaoran Hinata）。
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 他做的字體方面的操作工作比較積極，而且很年輕，就是很忙。
<Kandu> hymnusAlae: 沒什麼在 win32 下使用 fpc 的經驗。 win32 版都是在 linux 上編譯的
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, ……
<Kandu> hymnusAlae: s/win32版/win32 版的程式
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 想更新一下手頭上一個 WoW 暗牧輸出手法的程序。
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 但是現在工作搬到 FreeBSD 下，不知道 Win32 下如何……
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: ...我找不到他。
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 呃，我把 gmail 給你吧。
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: 呃...
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: ok, got him
<medicalwei> http://www.cuhkacs.org/~chronicle/blog/
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, syaoranhinata@gmail.com
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 嗯。
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 也是個翼年代紀的fans。他對舊字形有認識也有工作經驗。在北大中文論壇裏也比較活躍。
<hymnusAlae> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=956680798
<hymnusAlae> 沒有救了。
<houge_langley> hymnusAlae: 我没有看论坛的帖子把字体调整好了，全部用文泉译微米黑/文泉译等宽微米黑即可
<hymnusAlae> houge_langley, 呵呵，那很好呀！
<houge_langley> hymnusAlae: 恩，主要用opera是想和chromium配合适应vpn，firefox主要是在用自由门的时候用一用。
<hymnusAlae> houge_langley, firefox 自由門？
<hymnusAlae> houge_langley, 呃，注意一下名詞。回避一下。
<houge_langley> hymnusAlae: 恩，用wine了
<hymnusAlae> houge_langley, 這裏有記錄的。
<houge_langley> hymnusAlae: 好吧，看来很敏感……
<hymnusAlae> houge_langley, 以防萬一。至少現在這裏的管理員是不支持的。
<houge_langley> hymnusAlae: 好的……
<hymnusAlae> houge_langley, vpn隨便你說。
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 問一下。
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 基于動態規劃下的剪枝還有什麽比較普適的方法嗎？
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 求助 ：安装了smplayer 用阿凡达测试 字幕是乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315886&p=2201304#p2201304 字幕是：Avatar.720p.Bluray.x264-CBGB.chs.srt 求解决办法 先谢谢了阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengqing24 — 2011-01-31 17:38
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 具体问题？
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 就是問是不是一定要有具體問題才能給剪枝。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 我好像說錯話了。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 我明白了。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 謝謝。
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: ...
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 明白什么？
<rothsdad> 有没有支持中文的语音识别软件呢？
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 明白本來各種剪枝就是特例……所以那個問題沒有意義。
<hymnusAlae> rothsdad, Simon好像是的。
<hymnusAlae> rothsdad, 不過正在做。你可以試試。
<rothsdad> hymnusAlae: 恩，谢谢
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 不過對于特定的方程確實有普適的優化方法
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 這樣。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 這樣，我先寫寫看吧。
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 什麽問題？
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 呃，有些復雜，我先寫寫看再。
<LiuKai> 大家好
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 要說背景就是WoW裏暗牧的輸出循環。
<hymnusAlae> LiuKai, 好。
<^k^> LiuKai, 好 ㍩ 17:58 新年快乐，除夕还有 1.25天
<LiuKai> 哪能查到机器人命令？
<hymnusAlae> LiuKai, `help
<LiuKai> hymnusAlae, 多谢
<LiuKai> `help
<LiuKai> 'help
<hymnusAlae> 'help
<hymnusAlae> LiuKai, 反正我沒有成功過。
<LiuKai> 看到了
<rothsdad> `help
<hymnusAlae> `help
<rothsdad> `i
<^k^> ...休息一下...
<hymnusAlae> ……
<LiuKai> `t day
<rothsdad> kk-irc-bot 是谁写的？
<iIlL10oO> rothsdad: google 一下
<LiuKai> 有人知道upstart怎么回事么？
<freeflying> LiuKai: 你这叫啥问题
<rothsdad> 这个很有意思嘛。有空写个lua版的玩玩。呵呵
<LiuKai> 不是问题，以前用ubuntu，启动很快，这两天改成fedora 14，开机很慢，我看网上说ubuntu采用upstart方式启动，所以快
<LiuKai> fedora的IRC里也没有人说话，死气沉沉。。。
<houge_langley> 出门，去值夜班……累屎人了
<flhgg> ls
<hymnusAlae> LiuKai, 就是 upstart。
<hymnusAlae> LiuKai, Ubuntu 的啟動項目管理的程序名字叫 Upstart
<hymnusAlae> LiuKai, 你就這樣理解這可以了。
<LiuKai> hymnusAlae, upstart应该是一种启动方式，不像以前init那样一个一个启动服务，所以启动快，不知道fedora能不能改
 * happyaron ubuntu启动快是因为dash和ureadahead吧。。。upstart不咋地的。。。
<hymnusAlae> LiuKai, upstart 是一種事件激發的啟動方法。就像 Gentoo 有個 OpenRC 是基于依賴的啟動方法，大概就是這樣。
<LiuKai> 好的，明白了，我再去查查概念
<hymnusAlae> LiuKai, 有那個項目的網站，你要是真感興趣就去那看看吧。
<hymnusAlae> LiuKai, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: upstart - event-based init daemon
<LiuKai> hymnusAlae, 恩，就是看的这个站
<LiuKai> fedora 9 以后也支持了。。
<csslayer> LiuKai: fedora现在的有个更nb的项目较systemd……
<LiuKai> csslayer, 说是15会出
<csslayer> LiuKai: 我在arch上试用了下……work的还有点问题，而且完全和以前的习惯不同的……
<happyaron> csslayer: 据说在gentoo上安装就可以用。。。
<csslayer> happyaron: ……是可以用，但是有各种问题……
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 真的假的？
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 這麽強？
<LiuKai> 直接装就能用？
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 和 OpenRC 那些腳本都兼容的？
<happyaron> 据说据说。。。
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 我没实验过，所以说是“据说”
<csslayer> hymnusAlae: 毫不兼容
<hymnusAlae> csslayer, ……
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 這個……
<hymnusAlae> 空歡喜……
<csslayer> LiuKai: 我装上之后，所有的系统服务（常见的）的systemd的脚本都有一份……
<csslayer> LiuKai: systemd搞上之后和rc那些就毫无关系了……都是自己systemd新一套管理的
<happyaron> csslayer: 如果真的暴快的话，也算值得了。
<csslayer> happyaron: 快不快，看你在不在乎开机那几十秒了
<happyaron> csslayer: 对于os vendor来说，就相当在乎了。
<happyaron> 我一般开机都是按下电源就去做点别的，回来电脑基本上就到登陆屏了。。。
<csslayer> happyaron: 不过貌似systemd还有userspace的调度（就是代替那个传说中的patch的，有些讨论说明那个patch对于桌面性能不一定有提升，反而会下降，只在高负载例如编译时有好处。），这个貌似值得期待
<happyaron> csslayer: systemd不在/usr/sbin，在/usr/bin啊
<csslayer> happyaron: 其实想要开机快，买块ssd是在
<happyaron> csslayer: 我这里那鸡血200行有没有没啥感觉。
<happyaron> csslayer: :)
<happyaron> 其实ssd开机也没那么快。
<csslayer> happyaron: ssd开机真的快……就是15秒和1分钟的差别……
<csslayer> happyaron: 鸡血貌似只在终端（虚拟终端）负载高时，能让桌面不卡死
<happyaron> csslayer: 没那么多的。。。有心理作用，我测试过。
<csslayer> happyaron: 不过起码省电
<happyaron> 确实。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装时出现boot提示符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315888&p=2201334#p2201334 ubuntu 10.10 i386 的系统 安装时 插入光盘（ps：自己刻的）读了半天出现以下提示 Code: No default or UI Confignration  on dir ective found! boot: 我该怎么办啊 我郁闷 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tachao — 2011-01-31 18:23
<cfy> 省电？
<OOOooo> 一般操作系统在启动的时候需要加载 多少 MB的数据呢？
<cfy> OOOooo: 这个简单。系统启动好后，你运行iostat就知道了
<OOOooo> cfy, 那其他系统怎么看？
<OOOooo> 比如windows?
<caleb-> csslayer: gtk 3.0 stable 二月初就会 release
<cfy> OOOooo: 对windows不关心:)
<csslayer> OOOooo: taskmangger……
<OOOooo> csslayer, 不准。
<cfy> 囧。。。了按错。
<cfy> 囧。。。按错了。。。推出fvwm了。。。
<caleb-> csslayer: win32 输入法也很渣的, 很多软件不兼容
<Loongjiang> 问下，arch下的glib库跟fedora有什么不同呢
<caleb-> win32 / mac / un*x 输入法就没有完美的
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 各个 distro 可能打不同补丁
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 各大 distro 都有公开补丁源代码
<Loongjiang> 为什么arch下开发的软件会在fedora下找不到glib库和头文件呢
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 哦
<caleb-> Loongjiang: rpm / deb 习惯把头文件等放到 devel / dev 包
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 所以要装开发包，一般加个 -devel -dev 就对了
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 也就是说，rpm的头文件是包后缀是devel,而deb的是dev
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 是不是这样子
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 一般来说，是
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 那多谢了，还有，fedora１４的gtk究竟是1.2版　，还是2.0版，为什么这两个版本号在同时出现呢
<caleb-> gtk 1.x 和 2.x 算是不同的两个库了
<caleb-> gtk 1.x N 年没人维护了，只是有些老旧软件还在用 <- 多半也是没人维护的老软件
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 那还有，fedora的库搜索过程还有先后顺序是怎样的，我在移植一个arch下开发的软件，问题多多啦
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 不用移植啊，arch 能用 fedora 就能用
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 你 release tarball 就好，fedora user 会自己编译的
<caleb-> chromium 用 ubuntu 当 reference, 结果编出来的 rpm 让人泪流满面
<caleb-> 因为 ubuntu 有些 lib 改了 so version
<Loongjiang> caleb-: caleb- 不对，那为什么找不到gtk/gtk.h这个头文件呢,gtk-devel还有所依赖的五个软件包，也都是devel后缀的，
<Loongjiang> 全部我都装了
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 没用 pkg-config?
<Loongjiang> 哦，我忘了，好像没找到这个包
<cfy> ofan: Kandu: verycd 已经不提供下载链接了。。。
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 这个包是专门搜索头文件的吗
<pavel2006> cfy: 按照资源名字google就能找到。
<cfy> pavel2006: 嗯，软件里也能搜索到。
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 源里没有，只好google啦
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 提供标准的 makefile / configure, 其它交给 user 去烦恼就好
<caleb-> Loongjiang: upstream 不需要自己搞各种安装包啦
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 哦
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 也可以用 cmake / qmake 之类的
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 或是自己手刻 makefile
<caleb-> 有的懒人就直接在 readme 写 gcc 命令…
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 呵呵
<Loongjiang> caleb-: pkg-config的版本好混乱哦，哪个版本比较通用和稳定呢
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 差不了很多，就用你正在用的吧
<hymnusAlae> 我聽說 KDE 新出了個 GTK-Oxygen 的主題，有用上的嗎？
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 多谢了
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 新的项目能不用auto tools就不用， cmake更好，还可以跨平台
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 新写的 gtk code 建议兼容 gtk3
<caleb-> Loongjiang: gnome3 全面使用 gtk3, 今年四月出, gtk 3.0 stable 预定下周出
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助：怎样使用 Golden dict 阿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315891&p=2201350#p2201350 顺便问一下 设置发文签名时 出现“ 表格 “签名” 内容太长，最多允许 0 个字符” 何解阿？先谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengqing24 — 2011-01-31 18:54
<caleb-> 目前支持 gtk3 的 vte 终端似乎就三个：gnome-terminal / vte / evilvte
<Loongjiang> caleb-: freeflying caleb- 哦，只是为什么fedora仍在使用老旧的glib1.2
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, 主要是跨平台。有些需求下 CMake 也不會太好： http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2008/01/06/im-not-an-happy-maintainer-working-with-cmake
<MaskRay> cfy: app-admin/sysstat?
<caleb-> build system 没有人人都满意的啦
<caleb-> upstream 满意就好 XD
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 是，看從什麽方面看了。
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 總之包第二次接手的人總會不爽。
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, :)
<happyaron> cfy: 黑鹰坠落很好看。
<caleb-> 牛人就自己写 build system 了
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 主要是這樣的東西，給第一個人用很順手，但是工作不是只有第一方在做。
<hymnusAlae> caleb-, 那是在給維護人員找事吧，自己寫。
<cfy> happyaron: 唉，看过好几遍了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 恩。不过我只用过iostat,呵呵。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 黑鷹是什麽呀？
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 看了百度上吹個起勁，決口不提是什麽片子……看評論像是戰爭向……
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: Black Hawk
<happyaron> Black Hawk Down
<happyaron> 2001
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 呃，果然是戰爭向的……
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。。。
<cfy> opera 里的用户模式是啥？
<cfy> 那个css的设置的？
<cfy> 哈哈。有人说linux非法重启一次。就再也见不到界面了。哈哈哈哈哈
<cfy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=305022
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 在一杀毒论坛碰到的无奈（可悲啊）
<cfy> 笑死我了。。。。
<cfy> linux最不怕死机了。。。
<hellllo> 请问ipv6上twitter可以不，上youtube成功，为什么twitter就不成
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 呃……
<houge_langley> cfy: 当然啦，要看什么文件系统，还要看是神马安装wubi安装会那样
<houge_langley> hellllo: vpn飘过
<caleb-> hellllo: 很多服务还没有 ipv6 吧
<hymnusAlae> 龍之G點要更新了吧。
<caleb-> google 号称这全面 ipv6 的都没做到
<cfy> houge_langley: 这个不清楚。。。。我是gentoo....
<hellllo> 这不网上教程都是这么讲的么
<houge_langley> cfy: 哦，~
<cfy> houge_langley: 好吧。gentoo最不怕的就是死机了。哈哈。
<hymnusAlae> 悲劇，還沒有更新。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 切
<cfy> hymnusAlae: - -!
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 等你上acfun看瞎眼集中帖的時候就感慨為什麽你家的Gentoo就是停不下來了。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ?
<cfy> acfun?
<cfy> 不明白。。。。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, acfun都不知道，弱爆了……瞎眼中心呀那可是。
<cfy> 什么停不下来？
<edison0354> http://www.u148.net/article/32272.html
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 不知道很正常
<redmorning> 命令行perldoc可不可以查特殊变量（$_之类的）？怎么查？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 大丈夫，萌大奶
<cfy> redmorning: 可以
<cfy> redmorning: -v \$.
<void1> 竟然有人会以知道一个网站来吹嘘...
<cfy> redmorning: 不过可以perldoc var来看全部
<cfy> 还是不明白。。。。
<cfy> acfun咋了？我用的是opera,还开了autogroup.不会停不下来啊。
<iIlL10oO> redmorning: http://www.zenspider.com/Languages/Ruby/QuickRef.html#19
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ruby QuickRef
<cfy> iIlL10oO: - -!
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 为嘛每次出来抢生意。。。
<cfy> redmorning: http://perldoc.perl.org/perlvar.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: perlvar - perldoc.perl.org
<Rannger> 刚看了个视频，笑死我了：http://bbs.sd.keniu.com/thread-43505-1-1.html
<redmorning> cfy: 以前都是去那个网站看的，现在想试试命令行的
<cfy> redmorning: perldoc perlvar或者直接var都可以。
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚好发现 e-file 的一个 bug..
<cuihao> 同学们好！ 请问有arch中文频道吗？找了半天了。
<edison0354> cfy: http://photo.renren.com/photo/231061461/photo-1975869735
<iIlL10oO> cfy: perl的文档果然要详细
<caleb-> cuihao: 大多在这聊了
<caleb-> #ubuntu-cn 是万用频道
<cuihao> 额，好吧
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 就那個手臂真的看出問題來了，其它都還好。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 啥手臂？当妈的？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 你發的鏈接。
<cfy> iIlL10oO: XD
<cfy> Rannger: 哈哈，
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么bug?
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 那张图很早以前就见过了……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 呃……我平時不看3次元的說。
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么样的bug?
<MaskRay> cfy: 小到可以忽略的。。。HOMEPAGE 显示错误，比如 e-file iostat
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚才找那个 iostat 时发现的，哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 让我们看看源代码。看看是谁的问题:)
<MaskRay> cfy: 是 e-file 脚本的问题。。。已经提交 patch 了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你都已经提交patch了啊。。。。
<cfy> 在哪？
<freeflying> http://www.gamerizon.com/checkout/download-demo.php
<freeflying> 这个游戏相当给力啊
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, 呃，怎麽看上去讓人想到祖馬……
<MaskRay> cfy: e-file 原来是个脚本。。要联网查询的，难怪那么慢
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 就是山寨祖玛吧……
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？是啊。我还知道是骨头写的
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 不是吧……
<cfy> MaskRay: 不如写个perl版本。。。。。
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: 谁用谁知道
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, 呃，你盡來這玄乎的……
<cfy> MaskRay: 我有感觉title部分也有bug.不过你不用title的。。
<MaskRay> cfy: title?
<cfy> MaskRay: 终端的
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个好像也在 pfl 里？
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似是去网站获取可能的包名字。然后其他信息都是去本地。弄得。
<cfy> MaskRay: pfl?
<MaskRay> cfy: www.portagefilelist.de 这个网站提到的
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。不过我不太会debug....
<MaskRay> cfy: 可能太好用了，被这个网站做的包包含进去了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？不明白你的意思
<flhgg> hi
<^k^> flhgg, 好 ㍬ 20:05 新年快乐，除夕还有 1.16天
<MaskRay> cfy: app-portage/pfl 应该是这个网站做的包，可能 e-file 太好用了，pfl 也包含 /usr/bin/e-file 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。看来是一系列脚本呢。
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 机器人你这可不懂啦，中国传统的新年，标准是从五更算起的，所以传统的看法应该是从五更算起才是新的一天
<cfy> MaskRay: 我知道了。。。。
<caleb-> 为毛不是三更？
<cfy> MaskRay: SRC_URI="${HOMEPAGE}/${P}.tar.bz2"
<cfy> MaskRay: ebuild是变量代替么。然后脚本没有替换所以
<myke2> Loongjiang 子时不是初阳么?
<hechu> 有人不？刚刚做了 update，做了升级后，怎么让自动卸载 kernel呢？我查了，那时我唯一的内核了。。。
<Loongjiang> caleb-: 只有阳历才是从１２点算起，刚好三更过半
<hechu> 而且把我的 g++ 也卸载了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 等下。。。我还是奇怪为啥会错误获得。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该找 /^HOMEPATE=/，原脚本只找 HOMEPAGE，就出错了
<myke2> Loongjiang 子时应该要入睡的，我前两天都没遵守。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 也许。
<MaskRay> s/HOMEPATE/HOMEPAGE/
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。聪明。:)
<caleb-> Loongjiang: 所以丑时才算新的一天？
<cfy> MaskRay: cmd="(grep -h HOMEPAGE " PORTDIR[2] "/" pkg "/*.ebuild | tail -n 1)2>/dev/null"
<cfy> MaskRay: 原来是要最后一个结果。。。。
<hansd> 占个位，新手，发下看看
<Loongjiang> myke2: 传统的看法，恩，早上五点才是中国新年
<cfy> MaskRay: 报bug吧。:)
<hansd> 嗯，成功！！！
<happyaron> freeflying: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/709855
<Loongjiang> myke2: 早上五点为子时
<cfy> MaskRay: 可惜骨头不来这。不然你可以当面说:)
<myke2> Loongjiang 不对吧
<myke2> Loongjiang 我记得新华字典上说23:00是子时
<MaskRay> cfy: 已经给 luy.li 留言了。。
<hansd> 12点1点是子时吧？
<myke2> Loongjiang 23:00~第二天1:00
<Loongjiang> myke2: 确实是这样，0时是公历的记时法
<myke2> Loongjiang 你可以查下Wikipedia
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。。
<hansd> 俄23点到1点
<myke2> Loongjiang http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E5%9C%B0%E6%94%AF
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄。我感觉貌似不是第一次见到这种错误。。。。不过我都无所谓得忽略了。。。
<caleb-> 貌似老人家都是 23:00 放炮
<MaskRay> cfy: 。。。
<caleb-> 应该是 23:00 起就算新年了
<myke2> caleb- http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E5%9C%B0%E6%94%AF
<hansd> 12点放炮
<Loongjiang> myke2: 哦，２３点确是子时
<edison0354> caleb-: 必然十二点放炮啊
<hansd> 是阿，12点
<caleb-> 说了是老人家
<hansd> 老人家也是……
<hymnusAlae> 今天是除夕？
<hansd> 我老家就是
 * caleb- 年轻人不放炮 XD
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: http://photo.renren.com/photo/229794413/album-423534132?curpage=&t=#thumb
<MaskRay> cfy: 有没有碰到过  file: opendir(/var/db/pkg/world) failed: Not a directory
<Loongjiang> myke2: 不过中国新的一天应该是从早上五点，要么就是晚上１１点
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 还算比较萌geso
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似没有。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 子为第一，２３时为子时，你说，什么时候是新的一天
<hansd> …………
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 这么复杂啊
<MaskRay> cfy: portage-utils 也有不少 bug，比如 qlop 分析 /var/log/emerge.log 时。。。
<caleb-> 不大可能是五点，五点很多地方天都亮了
<caleb-> 农民都在田里了
<hansd> 老家农村的，一直都是12点放炮的……
<edison0354> caleb-: 4点多就起来了
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 好無聊的圖呀……
<Loongjiang> myke2: 有农谚为证，二十三日去，初一五更回
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 一點也不獵奇。
<happyaron> MaskRay: emerge是python写的么？
<houhou> 晚上好
<houhou> 大家
<hansd> 不过，一天开始是从早上算但
<MaskRay> happyaron: 是的
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你喜欢猎奇的？
<caleb-> 说不定有地域差异
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你想想对不对
<myke2> Loongjiang 还是查wikipedia
<hansd> 也是
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 去看古城荆棘王吧
<happyaron> MaskRay: 呃，那gentoo岂不没法给那写洁癖用。
<hymnusAlae> ……
<caleb-> 俗谚本来就是各地不同
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 不是吧，Python都被潔癖了？
<Loongjiang> myke2: wiki都是年轻人编辑的，不如去古黄历上查
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 有人系统里没有python没有gnome
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 我的Windows也沒有Python和Gnome：）
<hansd> 我不知道我但系统有没有
<hansd> XP有
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: linux...
<MaskRay> happyaron: 啥洁癖连 Python 都不用。。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 年轻人受西方文化影响比较大
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 那很無聊。
<happyaron> MaskRay: huntxu
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 有意思嗎？
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个已经洁癖到境界了……
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似可以还掉。
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 你还别说，有那样的。
<myke2> Loongjiang 首先子时是你搞错了
<happyaron> edison0354: huntxu
<happyaron> cfy: 啥意思？
<cfy> happyaron: 理论上来说gentoo上的东西都能换掉。比如用别的。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 語言統一的想法都多少年前的了。要是願意，那些個Lisp的人早寫一個Lisp的系統去對抗那些個人了。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你说子时为几点
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不写个perl的版本吧。。。。
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 23时至1时
<myke2> Loongjiang 23
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: emacs包管理系统，XD
<myke2> Loongjiang 开始
<MaskRay> happyaron: 可以设置 PACKAGE_MANAGER 换其他包管理器，或者用 eselect package-manager，不过我不知道会不会出问题
<myke2> Loongjiang 一个时辰2小时
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 不行，Emacs核心是用C寫的。
<happyaron> cfy: debian后端很需要perl
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 哈哈哈。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 那你说中国十二地支谁是第一
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么样？作为一个文本处理的东西。应该用perl啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<Loongjiang> myke2: 我知子时为２３－１点
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 用lisp写一个emacs包管理系统就好了。
<happyaron> cfy: 不过dpkg正在用C++大面积重写。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 問題是換什麽？把Portage換Paludis我實在接受不了。
<cfy> @_@
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 呵呵。你願意？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 嗯？把py那部分还掉。其它照旧。。。
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 我不会lisp，但是如果有人写了肯定会有人用的。
<cfy> 换掉
<happyaron> I am sure
<caleb-> happyaron: dpkg team 抛弃了 dselect
<MaskRay> cfy: c++ 重写吧。emerge 实在是太慢了。。
 * caleb- dselect粉 泪流满面
<happyaron> caleb-: 终于抛弃了啊。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 是。要不然也不會有那些人沒有事就想試試用各種奇怪的語言寫操作系統了。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, Paludis也沒有快到什麽地方。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 若按十一点算起，当是晚上十一点为第二天
<cfy> MaskRay: 我又不会c++.....你写吧，我看着。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: XD
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不用haskell?
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 你要不試試 Ports的管理。那個Portmanager我都想殺了他。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, Haskell +1
<happyaron> cfy: learning perl看一些了，发现似乎啥也不会。。。
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 你乱码了
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也这么想。。。ghc 可以编译出不依赖 ghc 的。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 不过这样 bin 会有点大。。
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 是你的繁體字庫出問題了吧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。不错。。。 hymnusAlae 你们可以先开始写。。。我去学。。。。
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 看看其它人怎麽說。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 和我有什麽關系。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 再說我用 FreeBSD 。
<cfy> happyaron: 。。。，这个。。。你还要看intermediate perl和mastering perl
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 我也觉得 ports 太恶心了。。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 等写好了你可以换过来。
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实用perl写不错。
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎是会写 #!/usr/bin/perl，然后就不知道该干啥了。。。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 不過 Haskell 有個 PMS
<MaskRay> cfy: 太慢。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在emerge慢在哪里？算法么？
<NoIE> Keep in mind, if your screen is non-square you will see the background color you have set
<NoIE> 这句是说“如果屏幕不是正方形的”吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄。。。文本么？为啥慢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是硬盘读取？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道，Python 不大会，不会性能分析
<myke2> cfy 用bsd?
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。如果是算法啥的倒是可以重写。否则工程量是不是有点大？
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 我記得5個字母，
<cfy> MaskRay: 而且你现在haskell学得怎么样了？
<cfy> myke2: gentoo啊。
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 不是 cabal
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得不如拿perl/C++重写一个
<happyaron> cfy: python这个依赖有些人确实不喜欢的。
<myke2> cfy ports?
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 什么东西？能让编译出来的 bin 变小？
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 沒有。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 只是個PMS,像 Portage 那樣。
<happyaron> MaskRay: -Os
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。我就不喜欢。不过难度比较大。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 或许已经有了？
<cfy> myke2: portage阿
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 哦，NixOS項目。
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: pms 是什么？
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 你可以試試。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, ……Package Management System...
<MaskRay> cfy: 能做些简单运算了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄。。。那什么时侯能开工呢。。。。。假设计划重写了。。。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, ……
<happyaron> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133692.htm
<happyaron> 抢劫啊。
<hymnusAlae> ……
<void1> 有人推荐一个控制台下的mp3播放器吗
<alvin_rxg> mpd*
<void1> 不需要服务器啊
<Rannger> mplayer?
<void1> 最好是curses界面的
<iIlL10oO> void1: p   ncmpc                           - ncurses-based audio player
<void1> 这个是mpd的前端啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 落鸡鸭也敢卖5K+……有那个钱买Desire Z去了
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个才3K出头
<happyaron> 非智能手机用户表示不关心。
<edison0354> happyaron: android用户表示无视除iOS以外其他系统
<happyaron> edison0354: meego呢
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说你用啥上推的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 无视QT
<caleb-> n900 威武
<happyaron> edison0354: 曾经用Firefox，现在不玩了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<caleb-> happyaron: chrom* 了？
<happyaron> 我在用moto l71
<happyaron> caleb-: 没，在用低端移动设备
<edison0354> caleb-: n900我记得好像能跑星际1
<happyaron> n900是纯给geek玩的
<edison0354> happyaron: 刚刚那个落鸡鸭是啥系统？
<edison0354> happyaron: 咋还有angry bird？
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道，n900是maemo
<happyaron> edison0354: 呃，不晓得
<caleb-> http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/31/canalys-android-overtakes-symbian-as-worlds-best-selling-smart/
<caleb-> android 到去年 q4 才超过 symbian
<edison0354> happyaron: moto就是一个接一个的抽风啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 我用这个还可以。
<edison0354> happyaron: 最开始是无视了GSM，直接导致悲剧，现在又开始不让用户刷机
<caleb-> 那回那谁还说 ios 世界第一呢，被 apple 洗脑了
<edison0354> happyaron: android不刷机还能干啥……
<edison0354> caleb-: 我说的==
<edison0354> caleb-: 教主V5！
<happyaron> edison0354: lol
<happyaron> edison0354: 我用的是moto售后都不会修了的l71
<happyaron> 所有应用j2me
<happyaron> 继续看黑鹰坠落
<caleb-> apple 抢钱的功力确实厉害
<caleb-> 买了 iphone 多半都会再买 apps
<caleb-> 赚大发了
<cuihao> 额，有pythoner吗？python中如何检查变量有无定义过？
<edison0354> happyaron: j2me还可以把……
<happyaron> edison0354: 有内存限制
<happyaron> edison0354: 1100k
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦，是那个手机啊？好像见过
<edison0354> happyaron: 无所谓，反正CPU就放在那里了
<ofan> cuihao: 没定义的是None吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 电池能用几天？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 我这样子学linux好么？前辈们帮看看我的学习笔记。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315900&p=2201467#p2201467 我是前几天刚装ubuntu的，一下子就被它的界面吸引过来了。有兴趣。 我学的是软件方向的。之前学过C、java。老师说下学期有一个嵌入式的课程，叫我们现在去接触接触了解一下linux。 以下是我今天的 ...
<happyaron> edison0354: 一天一充，不好的电池要一天两充
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1220679
<cfy> MaskRay: 看这个
<cfy> MaskRay: 有174个包有这个问题。homepage会显示错误。
<cfy> MaskRay: 骨头看来要换正则。你有没有给他提示正则？
<jozen_> 有人在吗
<MaskRay> cfy: 他和你说了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说说什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 174那部分？
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste2.org/get/1220679
<MaskRay> cfy: 他和你说要换正则？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有。。。我说你要跟他说:)
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，你的可以用。我前面没看到你的
<MaskRay> cfy: /HOMEPAGE=/ 也可以吧？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过，你还是发邮件吧，或者贴哪里，他的blog的引号会替换的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？估计${HOMPEPAGE}也行吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 我找出HOMEPAGE=在前，然后以后再有使用到的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。其实不用管。。。。如果有用到${HOMEPAGE}肯定在之后吧。毕竟是ebuild,不在后面就出问题了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哇噻，貌似2008年版本的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哇噻，貌似是2008年版本的。。。不只是作者不愿意改还是什么？一个持续的bug,呵呵
<Zq_Is_God> 大家觉得国企好还是私企好？
<MaskRay> cfy: 发邮件了。。
<M-sprite> 怎么让脚本随系统启动啊？我想让conky随系统启动。
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 怎麽個好法？想拿錢當然國企好。
<Zq_Is_God> 我说整体待遇
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。好。mark一下。看看这个bug多久会被解决。有点邪恶，呵呵。 e-file bug
<Zq_Is_God> 因为我正在困惑中
<Zq_Is_God> 是去国企还是私企
<M-sprite> roylez: 怎么让脚本随系统启动啊？我想让conky随系统启动。
<ubutao> 请问Xchat如何从右侧用户列表中筛选出哪些机器人？
<cfy> MaskRay: 靠，刚在一个正则弄死我了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: /aaa$.+/m
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样的正则。$.被当成变量了。。。我晕。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 呵呵。。HOMEPAGE 那行是定义，如果是引用自然在它后面。。
<cfy> 调试了半天。。囧。
<M-sprite> cfy: 怎么让脚本随系统启动啊？我想让conky随系统启动。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，没想好就开始实现了。。。
<cfy> M-sprite: 你是说用户‘登录‘的时侯，自启conky吧。
<M-sprite> cfy: 恩
<MaskRay> cfy: 碰到这种 $ 怎么办？\Z ?
<M-sprite> MaskRay: 用\ ?
<cfy> MaskRay: (?:$)只能这样了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，\Z也行
<cuihao> 怎么筛选呢？机器人和人有什么区别？
<cfy> M-sprite: 什么wm?
<cfy> M-sprite: 还不能用\$
<cfy> M-sprite: \$成了普通的$,不是行尾了。
<M-sprite> cfy: gnome
<cfy> M-sprite: 唉，我是fvwm...gnome好久不用了。你找找嘛，肯定有的。
<M-sprite> cfy: 那位置上不能交换吗？好像有几个特殊的，在位置上有关系
<cfy> M-sprite: 什么？
<M-sprite> 有啊，我找到了，但是我不知到窗口层次问题，我自动开启openfetion，和conky，但是conky竟然在openfetion的上面，kill了之后重开conky就到底层去了，我想是sleep多少时间？
<M-sprite> cfy: 比如^和$ 就是两个在【】里是特殊位置的
<cfy> []里？
<cfy> M-sprite: 排除么[^a-z]?
<M-sprite> cfy: 好像是的
<cfy> 那不要放在第一个不就好了？
<cfy> [a-z^]
<cfy> 貌似\^也行？
<M-sprite> 不是太懂，看过一点而已，cfy，那个sleep要多久，我conky是override，所以要让conky在底层，要sleep多少比较好？
<cfy> 还是得\^
<cfy> [^],perl报错
<cfy> M-sprite: 不清楚。。。。我是直接在下面的。要么多等会等好了。 2s?
<redmorning> s#\n##g,删除换行，为什么不是\\n
<cfy> M-sprite: 这个时间由于有缓存不会很准。你可以从小的尝试起
<M-sprite> 我试试，对了，在gnome里的startup里添加sh脚本怎么添加的啊？
<cfy> M-sprite: 然后指数变大啥的。。。不过直接+1s来尝试也行吧，我记得我以前输入法就是等2s。
<cfy> 现在不用了，lol
<cfy> redmorning: \n本来就是有特殊意义的呀，\\n，变成对\转义了。
<redmorning> cfy: 哦
<M-sprite> cfy: 我直接10s
<M-sprite> try it
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 有好事没
<cfy> RavenChan: .
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<cfy> RavenChan: 看到你睡觉到现在之前我发的信息么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 看到 在你睡觉到现在之前 我发给你的信息么？
<RavenChan> cfy, 没有，昨晚我关机了
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我昨晚忘记end turn了。呵呵。
<cfy> RavenChan: 最后倒是赢了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 难道在e-file之前,www.portagefilelist.de,都是上web查的？直到e-file出现么。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我猜是这样的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 太不可思议了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你叫老婆咋叫？
<cfy> MaskRay: 因为我感觉做网站比做脚本难啊。
<houge_langley> edison0354: 人家的私人问题……－ －‘
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似你刚才说的话他都没看到
<edison0354> houge_langley: 那个啥
<cfy> edison0354: 你说 RavenChan ?
<edison0354> houge_langley: 主要是因为他校内分享了一篇日志……
<edison0354> cfy: 我晕，我看错人了，失误……
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<houge_langley> edison0354, happyaron: 求校内ID，我fo一下……
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也这么觉得。。
<edison0354> houge_langley: 《老婆称呼大全！！！我最喜欢。。。》
<houge_langley> edison0354: 哦，酱子
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计是用得不多。。。于是网站做出来之后就懒得写了。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个 pfl 看上去也是个人写的，不是这个网站的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想那些SA,肯定不会经常装软件吧，都是熟悉的。不需要e-file
<happyaron> houge_langley: fo过我了
<happyaron> edison0354: 你猜？
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦？不过这个网站的实现不会是装了所有的包吧？或许是解析了ebuild?直接记录装了哪些文件？
<houge_langley> happyaron: 哦，我FO人太多，都忘记了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<houge_langley> edison0354: 恩，happyaron的女友亭亭玉立，就外表来看是个很不错的女孩纸
<MaskRay> cfy: 如何 pfl 是这个网站的，应该不会不提供类似 e-file 那样的查询器
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。你可以问问骨头:)
<cfy> MaskRay: 他估计知道。他肯定联系过网站。
<cfy> happyaron: 我也要fo...
<Guest60676> 大家好
<houge_langley> cfy: 在FB上
<^k^> Guest60676, 好 ㍭ 21:44 新年快乐，除夕还有 1.09天
<edison0354> 分析称Android已占据平板电脑市场22%份额
<cfy> houge_langley: fb?
<cfy> houge_langley: facebook?!
<houge_langley> cfy: 恩
<edison0354> houge_langley: 你也是帝都人？
<cfy> 厄。。。。我不想翻墙。。。。
<caleb-> wtfb -> Welcome to FaceBook
<houge_langley> cfy: 哦，这个随意，呵呵
<caleb-> wtf -> Welcome to Facebook
<Loongjiang> cfy:
<cfy> Loongjiang: ?
<edison0354> cfy: 去校内找呗
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么找？直接搜nick?
<jmzyyq> 真想不到，现在这个时代居然还有聊天室
<caleb-> 聊天室才能几万人一起聊啊
<cfy> happyaron: 用校内不？
<ofan> 想不到这个时代还有电脑
<happyaron> cfy: 用
<jmzyyq> 看起来高手还不少啊
<ofan> 来踢馆的？
<cfy> ofan: 人都走了呀。
<ofan> cfy: 吓跑了..
<cfy> ofan: 厄。是无聊走得吧，如果你说得早点，他可以和你pk下。。。。然后我围观。。。。
<ofan> cfy: ...
<happyaron> cfy: pk啥，直接跨省，对不 ofan
<hansd> 请教MSN的SMTP不能发送……
<hansd> POP3可以接收
<jozen> 私聊的命令是什么阿 我第一次上 谢谢大家
<ofan> happyaron: 恩 不过春节放假，想跨省人手也不够 lol..
<cfy> happyaron: ofan: 还有ip记录。。。现在照样可以跨。。。。人手不够不要紧。。。。一个够了XD
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<ofan> cfy: 这个艰巨的任务就委托给你了...
<Cmlian> ^_^
<cfy> ofan: 要是在嘉兴我帮你暗访。。。。。
<farewell> make[2]: *** [a_md5encrypt.o] 错误 1  这个make错误是怎么回事
<happyaron> ofan: 这不，另一个出现了，要不让他帮你跨省？
 * Cmlian 晕倒
<cfy> Cmlian: 测试成功。。。。
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=315904&p=2201543#p2201543
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - conky 启动后覆盖其他窗口
<happyaron> Cmlian: 没啥晕的，真是jc叔叔
<ofan> happyaron: 那拜托了... XD
<happyaron> Cmlian: 而且还是网络jc叔叔
<ofan> cfy: 封你为嘉兴分舵舵主怎么样
<hymnusAlae> ofan, ……
<cfy> ofan: 不要吧，我要马上就要转移到温州了。。。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 去炒房》
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 去炒房？
<houge_langley> 兄弟们，如何让docky桌面的上方显示，不要在下面……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 什么呀。。。读书去。。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 學炒房？
<ofan> cfy: 真好，温州分舵也缺人..
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 不是。学电工
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 哦。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 學什麽電工呀，學炒房。
<ofan> 现在炒不了了
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 没钱。也没兴趣。。。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 是你？
<cfy> wzssyqa: 嗯，人人
<edison0354> cfy: 你不知道哈皮的本名？
<cfy> edison0354: 现在知道了。
<cfy> edison0354: 看来我拿个文件记录下。。。不然忘了。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 我好像还没有加你吧
<cfy> edison0354: 名字XD
<edison0354> cfy: 我的老天爷啊，几千年了，终于看到你上校内了……
<cfy> edison0354: 或者你加我。
<edison0354> cfy: 我倒
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: èµµ
<edison0354> cfy: 你刚回复了我的状态…………………………………………………………………………
<cfy> edison0354: 我有点乱。。。。呵呵。
<edison0354> cfy: 错了，那个是wzssyq的状态……
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，我回复了你的回复XD
<RavenChan> cfy, 话说你twitter有号却一直没上？
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯，我翻墙太慢了。。而且玩不来。。。不知道加谁啊。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 有各种客户端啊，你的服务器上就有一个= =
<edison0354> 谁有配好的twitter API？求借用，懒得自己弄了
<edison0354> RavenChan: 囧
<edison0354> cfy: 你真的健忘了……
<cfy> RavenChan: 那个不是要先去官网弄下嘛。。。我嫌麻烦。。。
<jgjgjgjgj> 问下，防火墙默认设置里，端口23是开的还是关的
<RavenChan> cfy, 这都嫌麻烦你就没救了喂！
<happyaron> jgjgjgjgj: 默认没开防火墙
<cfy> RavenChan: 主要是玩不来啊。。。。都没好友。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道加谁。。。
<MaskRay> cfy, RavenChan: 有什么免费 ssh 推荐？最近有时连不上 vps ...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, @felixonmars向他要vpn= =
<edison0354> cfy: 好友是要找的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 没用过 vpn 怎么办。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 去用。。
<^k^> 新⇨ Debian发行版 • 请教大家关于音乐播放卡的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315907&p=2201555#p2201555 我使用的是LMDE发行版 不关用什么播放器 比特率低于100kbps的都会卡卡的 另外我我也装了w32coder gstreamer的解码器还是不行 各位有没有遇到过这样的问题 谢谢 OS LMDE 64位 CPU i5-540 MEM 4G 不会是机器问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 ...
<flh> 还早啊
<jgjgjgjgj> 防火墙中的隧道技术难不？
<flh> 你的硬件太高级了吧
<Loongjiang> jgjgjgjgj: 没用过
<flh> Loongjiang: 文字涮不出来，多打几个
<cfy> edison0354: 唉，我玩玩校内，qq好了。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 还有buzz...
<edison0354> cfy: 额，buzz我都没用过
<edison0354> cfy: qq用来娱乐还是不错的……
<edison0354> cfy: 校内更娱乐
<Loongjiang> 问哈，ERC的哪个模式比较容易实现自动登陆啊
<edison0354> cfy: 加你同学就行了啊
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵。嗯。是啊。我刚才加了一些。
<jgjgjgjgj> 对于安装了防火墙的系统进行端口扫描，用telnet能扫出开放的端口吗
<Loongjiang> emacs的大神们怎么都不说话了啊
<flh> Loongjiang: 各位，无线路由上的机器，是否：不能远程启动其它电脑？
<Loongjiang> flh: 只要你远程的电脑主板支持就可以
<flh> Loongjiang: 是啊，我查看了另一机好像可以，最后开不了  sudo ethtool eth0 结果是：Wake-on: g
<Loongjiang> 想整emacs可是不懂lisp语言,
<Loongjiang> 哈哈,大家有没有发现,emacs可以使用ibus了
<RavenChan> Loongjiang, 难道以前不行？
<Loongjiang> emacs可以使用ibus了,
<Loongjiang> RavenChan: 以前我都是用它自带的输入法,
<Loongjiang> RavenChan: RavenChan 之前不可以的
<RavenChan> Loongjiang, 23刚出来的时候我试过就可以了
<RavenChan> Loongjiang, 23.2
<Loongjiang> RavenChan: 你是说23号就可以了????
<Loongjiang> 哦,你是说版本号
<happyaron> edison0354: 还有啥好电影推荐两个？
<edison0354> happyaron: 等下
<edison0354> happyaron: 我打开我的收藏列表给你……
<RavenChan> happyaron, 你看过的电影有什么给你印象深刻的？
<cfy> happyaron: 超级大坏蛋。不过版本没有好的。
<flh> Loongjiang: 有没有办法让irssi用户定时向其它人发消息？
<edison0354> cfy: 被你发现了
<happyaron> RavenChan: Titanic?
<cfy> edison0354: ...不是你说的么。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 呃
<cfy> happyaron: 看你要求了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 我还以为你下下来那个了
<cfy> edison0354: 就那个。
<Loongjiang> flh: 当然可以,只不过要自已去摸索下
<cfy> happyaron: ed2k://|file|超级大坏蛋.Megamind.2010.DVDSCR.X264.AAC.SDHF-NORMTEAM.LBv2.mkv|478416686|A37ACB5906EDDF4DB240F05691E65DC0|/
<^k^> ⇪ 0.00 GB
<happyaron> cfy: 能有youku/tudou那质量就行
<cfy> happyaron: 4:3的。
<cfy> happyaron: 那应该有的。
<flh> Loongjiang: 谢谢，以后给点提示吧
<cfy> ed2k://|file|超级大坏蛋.Megamind.2010.DVDSCR.X264.AAC.SDHF-NORMTEAM.LBv2.mkv|478416686|A37ACB5906EDDF4DB240F05691E65DC0|/
<^k^> ⇪ 0.00 GB
<cfy> 怎么还是0.00GB?
<edison0354> cfy: 机器人出问题了？
<cfy> ed2k://|file|兔年賀卡.mkv|112924257|7F1B7C782368C11C31DCC72245E25F7A|/
<^k^> ⇪ 0.00 GB
<cfy> edison0354: 估计是吧。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: perl就没那容易出问题哈哈。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你啥客户端登的gtalk？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 还有呢？你有豆瓣么= =
<cfy> happyaron: 那个超级大坏蛋带字幕的。
<happyaron> edison0354: gmail web
<happyaron> RavenChan: 有
<edison0354> cfy: 下过这个了
<RavenChan> happyaron, 叫什么？
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，ed2k的比较头疼
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，就是那个啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 直接下就好。我不限速的，我给你速度。应该有60k/s
<happyaron> RavenChan: Aron Xu
<edison0354> cfy: 兔年贺卡，是框框那个不？
<edison0354> cfy: 你啥网？
<cfy> edison0354: 是啊。
<cfy> edison0354: 4M的。
<edison0354> cfy: 我撑死也没60……
<happyaron> cfy: 我再找片源吧
<edison0354> cfy: 爽！
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<happyaron> 我上传200...
<cfy> edison0354: 我现在上传80k/s
<redmorning> cfy: 那电影翻译不好
<forensic> 超级大坏蛋好看不？
<cfy> redmorning: 我都看完了。。。。不好就不好吧。呵呵。
<kitps_> hallo!
<RavenChan> happyaron, 你根本没打理啊= =
<cfy> redmorning: 主要太闲了。。没东西看。。。要不我再把爱情公寓2看第二遍？
<happyaron> http://www.56.com/u14/v_NTc3NjE0NDM.html
<happyaron> RavenChan: 嗯，是啊。
<edison0354> happyaron: http://pastebin.com/CLWuTfSn
<happyaron> cfy: http://www.56.com/u14/v_NTc3NjE0NDM.html
<happyaron> edison0354: thanks
<cfy> happyaron: 没搜索过。呵呵。用上ed2k有点激动。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 爱情公寓好看吗？
<edison0354> cfy: 看日本动漫去吧
<edison0354> cfy: 保证看不完
<cfy> edison0354: ...,我还是看书吧。。。再看下校内就睡觉。。。然后明天专心看书。。
<redmorning> edison0354: 不知道FATE STAY NIGHT在英国销量如何？
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<edison0354> redmorning: 不知道
<edison0354> redmorning: 你说游戏还是TV？
<ofan> cfy: 好学僧..
<redmorning> edison0354: 动漫
<edison0354> redmorning: 哦，fate zero马上都要动画化+剧场化了
<cfy> ofan: 必须的XD
<RavenChan> happyaron, 看过闪灵没？
<cfy> edison0354: 我已经延期很久了。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没
<alvin_rxg> http://pastebin.com/VvuEhRhY  是不是提交 spam 了？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 看看= =
<redmorning> edison0354: FATE画面不错，音乐不错，就是情节没可取之处
<edison0354> redmorning: 我晕
<edison0354> redmorning: 主要是因为没有补魔的场景
<Cmlian> 兄弟们 rxvt配置文件在哪个地方的 指点下。我找不到
<edison0354> redmorning: 哼哼，我很邪恶
<RavenChan> edison0354, 别整天补魔补魔= =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 玩过游戏不？
<alvin_rxg> Cmlian: ~/.Xdefaults
<alvin_rxg> Cmlian: ~/.Xresources
<edison0354> RavenChan: 想当年我专门跳剧情玩补魔……
<RavenChan> edison0354, 玩过一点。。。。
<RavenChan> edison0354, 喂！
<edison0354> RavenChan: 所以说我很邪恶的
<edison0354> RavenChan: 还有那个3D定制少女玩过没？
<cfy> edison0354: redmorning 那个主角的女的那个叫啥？在fate stay night里
<RavenChan> edison0354, 貌似。。。。听说过。。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, saber?
<redmorning> cfy: SABER 亚瑟王
<cfy> redmorning: redmorning 对，亚瑟王
<edison0354> cfy: 三条线，三个女主……
<cfy> redmorning: edison0354 亚瑟王不是男的么/....
<edison0354> cfy: fate线是saber，UBW线是凛，HA线是樱
<redmorning> cfy: 所以我很想知道英国人的反应……
<cfy> edison0354: redmorning: 我一想到这。就想怎么可以这么画呢。
<edison0354> cfy: 那个东西把king auther弄成女的了……
<cfy> redmorning: edison0354: 还有那个 但丁。。。。明明是个诗人。。。为啥这么nb...
<RavenChan> cfy, 不要在意这种小细节啦。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 鬼泣啊
<cfy> redmorning: edison0354: 游戏里不是有很多但丁么。。
<edison0354> cfy: 丁叔最帅！
<edison0354> cfy: 鬼泣5无视
<cfy> edison0354: 鬼泣？
<edison0354> cfy: devil may cry
 * happyaron 喜欢看战争片。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 唉，没法不在意。。。。虽然我也看完了。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 三大ACT游戏之一，神谷英树的
<cfy> happyaron: 拯救大兵瑞恩
<happyaron> cfy: 看过了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我好像喜欢看爱情片……
<cfy> happyaron: 生死狙击
<edison0354> happyaron: 最长的一日，讲诺曼底登陆的
<RavenChan> cfy, 别说”也“= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 我没看过
<cfy> RavenChan: 为啥不’也‘？
<edison0354> cfy: 因为他没看
<cfy> RavenChan: 没看过？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 话说你咋不看fate？
<happyaron> cfy: okay，我找一个下。
<happyaron> edison0354: 好
<RavenChan> edison0354, 为啥要看= =
<cfy> edison0354: RavenChan: 我是同学推荐，初中看的。。。当时还比较迷 亚瑟王。。。
<edison0354> RavenChan: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 哦，我初中的时候也好奇，于是翻来一本英文的亚瑟王看……
<MeaCulpa> 典型的日本傻游戏
<cfy> edison0354: 还是你好奇XD
<edison0354> happyaron: 断箭看了没？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: +1
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<MeaCulpa> La more de arthur
<MeaCulpa> More
<MeaCulpa> More
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: typemoon的三大作品之一就被你鄙视了……
<MeaCulpa> Mor te
<cfy> happyaron: 对 断箭 有核弹
<edison0354> cfy: 囧，主要是那俩演员，神一般的演技
<edison0354> cfy: 错了，我穿越到变脸了……
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得拿个门板挥舞很傻
<cfy> edison0354: 那我忘了。。。高中之前看的。。。。厄，变脸。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 那我忘了。。。大学之前看的。。。。厄，变脸。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 凯奇大叔和特拉沃尔塔啊
<MeaCulpa> 挥舞到一半换手枪连射一米内目标更傻
<happyaron> cfy: 生死狙击是战争片么？
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。
<MeaCulpa> Enemy at the gates?
<edison0354> cfy: Donald Ervin Knuth这是谁？
<cfy> happyaron: 如果你定义松点的话。
<cfy> edison0354: 高德纳 啊
<happyaron> ok
<edison0354> cfy: 不认识
<cfy> edison0354: 一代大师。
<cfy> edison0354: .
<cfy> edison0354: 计算机界的。
<edison0354> cfy: 我好像第二次问你了……
<edison0354> cfy: 好吧……我只知道图灵……
<cfy> edison0354: 那我忘了。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> 狙击手在正规战争中只是失败者留下的愤青，参见兄弟连
<edison0354> happyaron: 去mtime和imdb的论坛里面找战争片
<basncy> 我来看你们聊天
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦
<cfy> edison0354: 囧。被你看到了。。。。我把那个当搜索栏了。哈哈
<RavenChan> edison0354, knuth是神= =
<edison0354> basncy: 恩
<edison0354> cfy: 汗
<happyaron> cfy: 断箭我看过
<cfy> 看花了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 老屈儿子死了，那时候
<cfy> RavenChan: 你知道不知道每次在管服务器玩wesnoth都有录像？
<caleb-> knuth是神
<cfy> caleb-: RavenChan +1
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: fate里面这个音乐很不错！Unmei no Yoru
<cuihao> http://cuihaopy.appspot.com/runpyatgae  这个大家进的去么？
<RavenChan> cfy, 不知道= =
 * edison0354 囧死我吧，我刚发消息，人就跑了……
<edison0354> cfy: 即时战略游戏？
<redmorning> edison0354: 前阵子翻了本亚瑟王的书，发现圆桌骑士真多，白菜价一样
<cfy> RavenChan: 我昨天想学习下。。。好不容易看到特定种族的。。。发现是我们自己的录像。囧。哈哈
<RavenChan> 運命のユル= =
<cfy> edison0354: 回合制的战略游戏吧，算是，我也不太清楚具体的分类
<cfy> Battle for Wesnoth - A fantasy turn-based strategy game
<RavenChan> 運命の夜？
<cfy> 命运待临夜
<edison0354> redmorning: 额，不是只有12个？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 额
<RavenChan> edison0354, ?
<edison0354> RavenChan: 看去吧，顺便把剧场UBW也看了
<RavenChan> edison0354, 不看= =
<cfy> edison0354: 剧场的？我怎么感觉剧场就是省略一些情节。然后直接连起来？
<hymnusAlae> 誰呀，現在還在看Fate？
<^k^> 新⇨ GTK+和QT • 请问怎么讲GTK程序运行到ARM上啊？（ARM移植了linux系统） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315910&p=2201638#p2201638 我最近在学GTK，写了一个简单的程序，用GCC编译后可以在redhat5上运行，但我不知道怎么搞到我已经移植了一个linux操作系统的ARM开发板上，请问是只要交叉编译这个程序就直接能在开发板上运行吗？或 ...
<redmorning> edison0354: 一张超级大的桌子，几百人记不清了，还故意留了几个空位，以激励那些想成为圆桌骑士的人
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 因為那些情節和Fate線一樣的。
<edison0354> cfy: 不一样，两条线，TV是FATE线，剧场是UBW线，还有个HA线没动画化
<edison0354> redmorning: 额，我也才知道
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, HA線不敢動畫化吧。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: edison0354 哦。。。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你是搞好FCITX了还是换IME了？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 還有，那是HF線！
 * RavenChan 想补番，求推荐
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Heaven Fiel
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 好吧，我跟FATE HA穿越了……
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae,  想补番，求推荐
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 搞好fcitx了。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 无所谓HF线了，坐等电磁炮第二季
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 你看過哪些？
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 想看什麽體裁的？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 随便= =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 看电磁炮去吧
<RavenChan> edison0354, 看了= =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 哦
<edison0354> RavenChan: 全金属狂潮
 * RavenChan 计划去看飞跃巅峰
<RavenChan> edison0354, 不打算看= =
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 全金的漫画和小说好像完结了是吧？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 我觉得PSG很好= =然后您看着办推荐吧
<edison0354> RavenChan: 啥是PSG？
<RavenChan> edison0354, = =
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 嗯。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, PS Game？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 吊带袜天使= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 哦。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 原来大家都不知道……
<hymnusAlae> 那不是去年10番嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 是啊
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 是的
<hymnusAlae> 哦，那個沒有看。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 同没看
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 推薦的話，龍騎士007的4作。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 寒蝉已经看了= =
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 4季？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 还有海猫？还有什么？
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 海貓有的一看，不如小說，但是不錯。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 额
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 神隱之狼。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 那个没法看==
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 太猎奇了
<RavenChan> edison0354, 为啥
<RavenChan> edison0354, 很好的说= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 神隱之狼這個我最清楚，OP是FictionJunction，ED是南俚侑香。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 个人感觉很猎奇……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 他的作品不都是那個風格的嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 话说你别剧透什么的= =
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 额，不懂……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 强力支持剧透！
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 沒有。不劇透。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 不說。嘿嘿嘿。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 最好现在就给我剧透电磁炮第二季！
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 哦，炮姐打炮的時候打著你了，就這樣。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: ……
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, Pandora Hearts
<RavenChan> edison0354, 这种东西剧透也没意义啊（摊手
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 话说小说已经当妈生死未卜了，炮姐的寻夫电波也不好使了
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, Pandora Hearts比較推薦。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 也是龙骑士么？
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 不是
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 嘛，觉得听说过这个
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 但是風格比較清新，作曲當然是FictionJunction主帥梶浦由記了！
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 為什麼推荐？
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 體裁不錯。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 正在新體裁的片子不好找了。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 新体裁？
 * edison0354 我现在越来越觉得我的口味奇特了……
<RavenChan> edison0354, 那是因为你不幸处在我们这样的人之间= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 另外推薦兩個治愈的：夏目友人帳 1 2 和好想告訴你 1 2
<RavenChan> edison0354, 其实你的口味很大众化的
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 新題材，說錯了。
<edison0354> RavenChan: ……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 好想告诉你的人气咋那么高？
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 這兩年沒有什麽好片子。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 嘛，PSG算是新题材的= =
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 推荐PSG= =
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 日本治愈很強，夏目也是當年第1.
<RavenChan> edison0354, 好像闪死你？
<hymnusAlae> 不要，我要看治愈的。
<edison0354> RavenChan: ==
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 啥叫治愈的？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 治愈？魔法少女小圆脸=w=
<edison0354> RavenChan: 囧
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 化物语算不算新题材？
<redmorning> hymnusAlae: 巷说百物语，鬼怪题材
<RavenChan> redmorning, 喂= =
<forensic> 这里先是讨论电影，接着是游戏，现在讨论动画了，就差漫画了
<RavenChan> forensic, 你不是云雨的那位= =
<edison0354> forensic: 因为不看漫画
<forensic> 是
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 我不推主流漫。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 或者说是国内上榜漫
<forensic> 其实最近我在看《尸体派对》的漫画
 * RavenChan 看看龙之界点是否要追= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 那个你看谁吹的高你就去看就行了。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 钉宫的卖萌片，不看也罢。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: Angel Beats！这个算治愈？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 好吧，我看夏娜的小说的……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 我推AB了吗？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 是吗，我觉得还是要取个样再定
<edison0354> RavenChan: 龙之界点剧情还可以
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我看的百毒百科这样说的
<redmorning> hymnusAlae: 小强不死系，卖肉的从来无爱
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, AB是能让人哭的想死，不过那些哭的人一定没有看过AIR……
 * edison0354 难道我是标准的宅男口味？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Youtube上某日本人回复一帮哭AB的美国人。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 看AB毫无反应的人路过= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 这就对了。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 我也毫无反应
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 没有什么好有反应的。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 有点搞笑的……
<redmorning> RavenChan: AB是什么？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 如果你看过13.5话的话
<hymnusAlae> redmorning, Angel Beats!
<hymnusAlae> 美国人有些人不行。
<forensic> 起爆点高，哭不起来
 * cfy 睡觉。。。。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 那个13.5话无比搞笑……
<hymnusAlae> 他们看个Pico都能yoooooooooo还有什么好说的。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 88
<edison0354> cfy: 睡好
<RavenChan> edison0354, = =
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae,= =
<cfy> hymnusAlae: edison0354:  bye :)
<edison0354> RavenChan: 伪团长在那话各种腹黑……
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 呃，神枪修女、翼年代纪、
<hymnusAlae> XXXHolic
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 生殖道看了没？
<hymnusAlae> 三个也不错。
<RavenChan> edison0354, 喂！
<edison0354> RavenChan: 我下了，还没来得及看
<edison0354> RavenChan: 只有生殖道的世界:-D
<edison0354> RavenChan: 你还是去看乌贼娘吧……
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 额，你一共推荐了龙骑士07/潘多拉之心/神枪修女、翼年代纪/XXXHolic是吧
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 不看，那个男主太装X了，受不了。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 要我说我能慢慢和你说。
 * RavenChan 睡觉去了= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 加上每年中国大陆的榜单前10名对着看就好了。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 来日再谈什么的 = =
<Zq_Is_God> 大家说下
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 随便你。
<Zq_Is_God> 到底国企好还是私企好
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 说什么？
<Zq_Is_God> 哪个待遇好
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 去看PSG= =卖风格的片子
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 國企。
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 没有什么好说的。你去中海油，你去爽死你。
<Zq_Is_God> hymnusAlae: 但是国企工资比私企要低啊
<edison0354> RavenChan: 睡好！
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 榜单垃圾！only my railgun竟然不是第一
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 这里全是学生
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 国企工资是低，但是住房公积金啊，保险啊很厉害的
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 养老保险公司帮交7成，自己只要交3成
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 本来就不是。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 去年AB的分都比OMR高。
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 而且国企的话给国家干事会比私企轻松些
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 这本轻小说真厉害的榜单，魔禁满载而归……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 哎……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 没办法，炮姐威力太大了……
<Zq_Is_God> edison0354: 但是你得分什么国企对把
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 基本不用分。
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 必然，要好好对比下的
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 国企也就看个福利了
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 现在这么说好吧，都垄断。你要是当底层职员都。
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 现在这么说好吧，都垄断。你要是当底层职员就悲剧。有一点点技术点的活，一下就不一样。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 银行的话，我一网友，中秋就发了2W……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 哎，没有办法呀……
 * edison0354 VC的logo改了，变成兔子了
<Zq_Is_God> hymnusAlae: 我在人事部门工作，不知道待遇如何？
<Zq_Is_God> 北京新润泰斯特，一个研发测控仪器，微电子的国企
<Zq_Is_God> 隶属于北京科学技术研究院
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 不知道
<jhello> 大家晚上好呀
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 你都工作了还纠结啥……跳槽？
<Zq_Is_God> edison0354: 不是工作了，是马上从事这个工作
<Zq_Is_God> edison0354: 也是我第一次工作，我只是想对比一下
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 大四？
<Zq_Is_God> edison0354: 是的，刚毕业，这个是托人找的一个工作
<Zq_Is_God> 前几天刚面试
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 托人找……
<Zq_Is_God> edison0354: 是我爸爸的一个朋友，他在那里做主任
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 我才反应过来，这些也是國企……
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 我都发愁我毕业了咋办
<Zq_Is_God> 但是我总觉得国企不太好使的
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 啥？
<Zq_Is_God> 你什么专业的？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 什么仪器、什么机械的……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 研究院的话，有一定的可能能分到房子……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 嗯。
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 我是药物制剂的。
<Zq_Is_God> 房子不可能
<Zq_Is_God> 我在北京
<Zq_Is_God> 现在北京怎么可能分到房子
<Zq_Is_God> 太贵了
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 拼RP
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 不过分了也轮不到咱们这些人……
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 你几环？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你那专业钱途咋样？
<Zq_Is_God> edison0354: 二环
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 很好……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 闭眼就业……
<Zq_Is_God> hymnusAlae: 你在什么企业？
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 還沒有就業呢。
<hymnusAlae> Zq_Is_God, 准備繼續讀。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 额，你爽啊！
<edison0354> Zq_Is_God: 二环房价多少？有4W不？
<billlee>  cpp中我想用c串做飞类型模板，可gcc告诉我不行，有没有什么变通的办法？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ……
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好 ㍘ 00:34 新年快乐，除夕还有 23.43小时
<flh> 都走了？
<alvin_rxg> hi?
<alvin_rxg> hi
<^k^> 我的源代码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 好 ㍙ 01:30 新年快乐，除夕还有 22.49小时
<edison0354> hi
<^k^> edison0354, 好 ㍙ 01:53 新年快乐，除夕还有 22.11小时
<helace> ^k^
<helace> ^_^
<shalee> !^k^|shalee
<Loongjiang> x
<^k^>  06:08
<Loongjiang> KAO，今天用了ubuntu，特地来发发牢骚
<Loongjiang> 有人在吗
<Loongjiang> ubuntu 气死人，我更新下的就死机了，任何键都没用，多气人啊
<Loongjiang> 只好去拔插头
<Loongjiang> 用命令更新只下载十多M的包就没动静了，
<Loongjiang> 自带的更新管理器更气人，我点了N次都只提示要更新什么，愣是不安装中、
<Loongjiang> 还一遍遍的要密码
<Loongjiang> ，不安装要蜜码做什？？？？？？？？
<Loongjiang> 还有更新语言包，更新到一部就假死，我想修改下 bashrc愣是还要等着它
<Loongjiang> ubuntu真拿用户当傻B
<Loongjiang> ubuntu
<Loongjiang> ubuntu真拿用户当傻B
<cfy> 估计rpwt...我看ee用的挺欢。。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 在跟我说话么，什么EE啊
<cfy> Loongjiang: 是啊。
<Loongjiang> 谁是EE啊
<cfy> Loongjiang: 虽然我也用得不爽。。。。
<cfy> Loongjiang: ee你都不知道啊。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 不知
<cfy> Loongjiang: 等他来了。我指给你看。。。
<Loongjiang> freeflyin吗
<cfy> 不是。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 话说ubuntu的软件包还是比较全的，
<Loongjiang> cfy: 不过这是debian的功劳
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-01
<Loongjiang> 还有说起来气人，接二连三呢，
<cfy> Loongjiang: 嗯。我也用起来不爽。不过既然有人用得爽。。。有可能是技术问题。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 不是啦，是很多功能都转到后台来运行，但是假死真死的我都不明白了，这些留给重新登陆后再做不行和
<Loongjiang> 非要假死做什么，用户会感激你么
<cfy> Loongjiang: 别纠结了。用gentoo吧
<Loongjiang> cfy: 我小本本啊，编译一遍都要哭了
<Loongjiang> cfy: 好像你也是小本本吧
<cfy> Loongjiang: tp x200
<Loongjiang> 恩，同道中人
<Loongjiang> 我下了，日，要重启，怎么那么像windows呢
<lemonmi> 有人吗
<^k^> lemonmi, .... ㍠ 08:13 新年快乐，除夕还有 15.78小时
<lemonmi> kde下如何连接宽带
<Loongjiang> cfy: hi
<cfy> lemonmi: 打开终端。看看有没有pppoe这类软件
<cfy> 我只会clid阿。
<cfy> 我只会cli的阿。
<cfy> 我只会cli的。
<cfy> Loongjiang: hello
<lemonmi> cfy: 有  不过右下角的那个怎么不能用
<cfy> 不清楚。我也不用kde...
<lemonmi> 用kde的出来一下
<cuihao> 发现ubuntu-ch瑞士房专门贴了中文告示，提醒大家不要走错门。
<lemonmi> 用kde的出来一下
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • ARM引入双核Cortex-R5, R7 MPCore处理器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315921&p=2201801#p2201801 ARM引入双核Cortex-R5, R7 MPCore处理器 发表于：2011-1-31 22:44 UTC “处理器制造商ARM今日公布了两款其Cortex-R系列处理器的最新产品：Cortex-R5 MPCore和Cortex-R7 MPCore。Cortex-A处理器可见于主流消费市场如手机和平板电脑等设备上； ...
<cuihao> 用gnome的 -。-
<cfy> cuihao: 囧。。。。怎么会这样。。。难道很多人走错？
<cuihao> cfy: 估计是，ch -- china
<lemonmi> 有人用过fedorak吗
<cfy> cuihao: ...哎，难为人家了。。。。
<cuihao> fedorak是fedora的KDE版本？
<lemonmi> 打错了
<cuihao> 哦
<lemonmi> cuihao: fedora怎么安装
<cuihao> grub 引导live CD?
<cuihao> 通用方法
<lemonmi> cuihao: 我用u盘
<lemonmi> cuihao: 不能安装
<cuihao> 唔，往U盘写grub，然后从U盘启动怎样？
<lemonmi> 往u盘里写grub从来没有弄过，有教程吗？
<cuihao> 不知道，Google一下吧
<cuihao> Win下记得有个叫做lili usb creator的软件，专门用来制作Linux启动U盘。
<lemonmi> cuihao: 恩， 不过我做出来之后老是不能启动
<lemonmi> No root device found. Boot has failed, sleeping forever.
<cuihao> 诶？看来是启动进去了，然后没找到root
<cuihao> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=234025 似乎老外也遇到这麻烦了
<hagabaka> http://www.linuxreaders.com/2010/05/26/fc-13-12-live-cd-boot-error-no-root-device-found-fix/ 说如果在BIOS设USB为第一启动设备好像就没有问题
<^k^> ⇪ title: FC 13 / 12 Live CD boot error (no root device found) -Fix | LinuxReaders
<cuihao> ^o^ 搜索引擎真好
<lemonmi> cuihao: fedora论坛英文的  烦死了
<cuihao> lemonmi: 嘿嘿，这个只能慢慢学习。其实很多我也要用google trans看
<lemonmi> cuihao: 汗，
<cuihao> 就照他们说的，在BIOS设USB为第一启动设备试试
<iIlL10oO> 翻译（技术支持 Powered by Google）
<iIlL10oO> fedora的英文论坛翻译得不错
<lemonmi> cuihao: 已经设成了usb第一启动磺
<iIlL10oO> 估计是在数据库里直接生成翻译文本的
<lemonmi> fedora怎么同一版本的有那么多的镜像
<iIlL10oO> lemonmi: 有哪些
<lemonmi> iIlL10oO: 比如14的有什么i386,×86-×64等等
<hagabaka> ubuntu也有啊
<cuihao> 架构不同
<cuihao> 32位和64位
<lemonmi> 问题是有一个i386,怎么都弄个×86-64的 就想不通了
<hagabaka> 你试了unetbootin吗？
<cuihao> i386是32位的，x86-64是64位的
<lemonmi> cuihao: ，x86-64这个是64位的？小白了我，我还以为它是32和64一起的
<lemonmi> 差一点下了
<lemonmi> cuihao: 那i686是什么
<cuihao> 也是32位
<iIlL10oO> CPU类型, 有 i386 i686 ia64 x86-64 amd64
<cuihao> 686比386向下兼容的少
<cuihao> 对于咱们没啥区别了
<iIlL10oO> 其实类型不只这些,所以自己编译后,速度最爽.最适合自己的CPU
<iIlL10oO> 你的电脑是主流CPU, 就不用编译.速度提升不多的.
<ofan> ....
<ofan> 一般程序无论啥cpu 自己编译都一样的效果
<iIlL10oO> 如果官方打包的CPU跟你的CPU型号一样,自己编译最多关闭一些功能,取消一些选项而已.
<lemonmi> 看来我下错了
<lemonmi> 我的机子能用686吗？
<iIlL10oO> "-march"选项表示为特定的cpu类型编译二进制代码(不能在更低级别的cpu上运行)，
<cuihao> 额，可以啊
<iIlL10oO> Intel通常是：pentium2, pentium3, pentium3m, pentium4, pentium4m, pentium-m, prescott, nocona
<iIlL10oO> lemonmi: 686 绝对好一些, 你不应该下386
<cuihao> 现在的桌面CPU都可以用686、386
<lemonmi> 386最低级？
<lemonmi> cuihao: ubuntu有没有6868
<ofan> 现在gcc指定cpu没有什么用
<lemonmi> cuihao: ubuntu有没有686
<cuihao> 哦，ubuntu没有
<cuihao> arch没386
<iIlL10oO> arch ..
<iIlL10oO> http://weekend.blog.163.com/blog/static/7468958200552657350/
<iIlL10oO> http://blog.csdn.net/croop520/archive/2009/11/05/4772424.aspx
<cuihao> 一般发行版不会既有386又有686吧
<iIlL10oO> 我倒是希望从 pentium2 到 nocona ,都有ISO可下载.
<ofan> 这都哪年的文章了
<ofan> -march=native 就搞定了
<lemonmi> 有点复杂
<medicalwei> iIlL10oO: Gentoo XD"
<lemonmi> 昨天Fedora-14-i686-Live-KDE.iso  用u盘 安装不起来
<iIlL10oO> GCC 4.2 introduces a new -march option, -march=native, which automatically detects the features your CPU supports and sets the options appropriately.
<medicalwei> Source code 編譯的最適合需要符合自己 CPU 的版本了
<cuihao> 可能是fedora CD的问题吧
<iIlL10oO> cfy: -march=native 是自动选择CPU类型而已
<lemonmi> cuihao: 那如何是好
<cuihao> lemonmi: 百折不挠地搜索、询问、尝试 :p
<cfy> ed2k://|file|兔年賀卡.mkv|112924257|7F1B7C782368C11C31DCC72245E25F7A|/
<^k^> ⇪ 0.00 GB
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 貌似ed2k解析，大小出问题。
<lemonmi> cuihao: 一直是  都google了1天了
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 我喜欢自动选择。怎么知道最后选择成功了？
<ofan> 阿桑奇16岁时掌握黑客技术，20岁时与其他黑客合作，入侵美国军方一个秘密数据网络，后来又入侵国立澳大利亚大学计算机系统。他1994年遭到24项黑客罪名指控，不过最后法官认定他的行为动机是求知欲，不为牟利，将他释放。
<cuihao> lemonmi: =。= 那果断投奔Kubuntu吧。
<lemonmi> cuihao: 现在已经是kubuntu
<cuihao> 唔，既然已经有linux，那就直接从硬盘上的grub引导ISO试试
<cuihao> http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/14/html/Installation_Guide/Making_USB_Media.html 官方USB安装指南
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 我也不知道,一般都成功了
<iIlL10oO> gcc -march=native -mtune=native -O3 -Wall -pipe -o hello hello.c
<ofan> fc的文档挺好看
<medicalwei> 那我要怎麼知道 native 打開了哪些參數
<cuihao> O3 编译软件会挂吧
<medicalwei> 不一定 XD"
<lemonmi> ，既然已经有linux，那就直接从硬盘上的grub引导ISO试试，为个怎么弄
<iIlL10oO> ofan: fc的文档没有 google 翻译功能
<ofan> iIlL10oO: 用chrome就会有翻译提示了
<ofan> 没有中文文档
<cuihao> lemonmi: 参照Ubuntu ISO引导方法试试。
<lemonmi> 恩
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 英文论坛如果能把翻译结果存入数据库,就爽了.
<freeflying> cuihao: 只有grub2支持iso引导吧
<lemonmi> cuihao: 有没有好的教程
<cuihao> freeflying: 1也可以吧，grub4dos
<cuihao> lemonmi: 网上很多的把，你的是grub2还是旧的grub
<lemonmi> cuihao: 1.9多的
<cuihao> 哦，那应该是grub2了
<lemonmi> cuihao: 哦
<ofan> grub4dos貌似只能是映射到内存，超过内存大小的iso就完蛋了
<cuihao> lemonmi: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=243135
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - grub / grub2 引导 Fedora 12 Livecd
<cuihao> 额，机器人
<hagabaka> “额”是什么意思？
<cuihao> 额，就是大脑思考的回音
<iIlL10oO> 金额
<iIlL10oO> 饿
<iIlL10oO> 呃
<DaBao> KDE
<ofan> hagabaka: 额....
<DaBao> 4.6毛病多听
<hagabaka> 像英语的uh? ugh?
<ofan> er..
<hagabaka> 汉语好像没有这个语气词吧，但是在网上看见了几次
<cuihao> ... 语言是人民创造的
<iIlL10oO> http://www.openheatmap.com/
<ofan> 字典上也没有“神吗
<hagabaka> 知道了
<iIlL10oO> 字典上也没有神曲
<iIlL10oO> 书本是死的,人是活的
<iIlL10oO> 书是人写的,书也有修订版本,就像软件升级
<cuihao> http://cuihaopy.appspot.com/runpyatgae  我在GAE上弄了个python解释器，欢迎参观。
<hagabaka> 嗯，我就是不清楚它的用法和来源^^
<iIlL10oO> cuihao: ruby解释器: http://tryruby.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: try ruby! (in your browser)
<cuihao> 这么高端，可惜不会ruby
<cuihao> 其实我弄那个解释器是直接调用GAE的解释器 :p
<hagabaka> 那不是有安全问题？
<cuihao> GAE禁用了一些模块
<iIlL10oO> cuihao: 输入help ,15分钟入门ruby
<cuihao> =。= 我正在学python，ruby等明年吧
<cuihao> 感觉ruby的中文资料还是少了点。
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助啊……Dell笔记本无线网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=315923&p=2201839#p2201839 电脑是Dell INSPIRON 1440. 我在家里台式电脑上，把Ubuntu10.10安装到了U盘里面，做成“移动版”。 家里用无线路由搭建了无线网络。 现在问题是，只要在Dell上一安装无线网卡驱动，Ubuntu的软件管理功能就全部崩 ...
<cuihao> 无线网卡还真是个经典问题
<ofan> 驱动基本都自带了
<^k^> ^k^, ✔ restarted, check_charset=1, get_ub_feed=0, get_title=1
<freeflying> 买dell电脑的最好要求买预装Ubuntu的
<medicalwei> freeflying: 大陸的可以要求這樣嘛 O_O?
<hagabaka> 国内用ruby和python的工作多吗？
<freeflying> medicalwei: Dell有预装Ubuntu的机型，在台湾也有的
<freeflying> hagabaka: 太多了
<medicalwei> freeflying: 原來有通路啊 >w</
<freeflying> medicalwei: 对的
<medicalwei> http://www1.ap.dell.com/tw/zh/enterprise/Dell-Laptops/latitude-specialty/cp.aspx?refid=latitude-specialty&s=lca
<medicalwei> （比較期待的是 ThinkPad ...orz）
<freeflying> medicalwei: thinkpad预装Ubuntu的机型这个月已经开始了 :)
<medicalwei> freeflying: >w</ （想買呢）
<medicalwei> freeflying: 好奇有哪些，希望有我想要的機型
<freeflying> medicalwei: first wave will be for PRC only :D
<medicalwei> freeflying: 幫我買（喂）
<freeflying> medicalwei: 好，下次我去台北帮你带 XD
<medicalwei> freeflying: 先了解一下，（不過有哪些機型我不知道）
<Steven_> hi
<Steven_> 有没有什么中文的闲聊的irc服务器？
<^k^> Steven_, 好 ㍣ 11:22 新年快乐，除夕还有 12.63小时
<hymnusAlae> Steven_, here?
<Steven_> ？
<Steven_> 这里的中文频道不多
<hymnusAlae> Steven_, 在這聊就是了。
<hymnusAlae> Steven_, 你還要找什麽主題嗎？像日本 2ch 那樣的大型 IRC？
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: 这儿原则不是闲聊
<Steven_> 自己感兴趣的，比如xbox什么的
<Steven_> 还有个问题，在mac上有好用的irc客户端吗？
<Steven_> 我现在用的Colloquy
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, 哦，沒有注意他是閑聊。
<hymnusAlae> Steven_, Mac 上我記得有個A開頭的。
<Steven_> 多谢，我去谷歌一下
<freeflying> Steven_: 不用找了，这个已经是最好的
<medicalwei> Colloquy ++ (Mac)
<medicalwei> GNU/Linux 上面的話我都掛 irssi + screen
<Steven_> 你们平时是做linux相关工作的？
<medicalwei> 學生 -w-
<medicalwei> freeflying 好像跟 Ubuntu/Canonical 有關係？
<freeflying> Steven_: 你的工作和Mac相关？
<freeflying> medicalwei: 毕竟是少数啦
<hymnusAlae> Steven_, 你要是真想找可以到這裏看看： http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Mac_OS_X_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<medicalwei> freeflying: 嗯...
<Steven_> 我做iPhone开发的
<medicalwei> Steven_: 原來如此…
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 什麽少數？
<Steven_> 谢谢
 * medicalwei 正在寫 HTML5 網頁...
<medicalwei> freeflying: redirect from hymnusAlae
<Steven_> 哪个浏览器对HTML5支持较好？
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, ……
<Steven_> chrome?
<freeflying> medicalwei: ignore it :D
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, :(
<medicalwei> Steven_: Webkit 系列似乎不錯？
<medicalwei> Steven_: Webkit, Gecko, IE9 -w-
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 幾個出名的都不錯。Opera、IE9
<medicalwei> Opera 系列我沒用過
<Steven_> safari使用webkit
<medicalwei> 但是我做的網頁不知道為什麼用 Chromium 開起來會整個當掉 -w-
<medicalwei> （跟 Geolocation 有關係的...拿給你們測可能會有困擾）
<Steven_> 确实，平时使用时也是chrome崩溃多些
<Steven_> 不过速度快，界面简洁，比较喜欢
<hymnusAlae> Konqueror + KWebkitPart 飄過……
<medicalwei> Steven_: 我也是（個人習慣問題）
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: 這組合真不錯
<hymnusAlae> Steven_, Opera 11的也很簡潔，要是不介意 Qt 的話可以試試。
<medicalwei> hymnusAlae: 還有 Non-free...
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 不錯嗎……有FLASH就是悲劇。
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 他搞iPhone開發會在意non-free嗎？
<Steven_> Opera确实不错
<medicalwei> 也是
<Steven_> 不过不够主流
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, Konqueror+KWebkitPart 上 acfun 打兩個彈幕試試……
<hymnusAlae> Steven_, Opera 常年1%
<Steven_> 在手机(s60, WM)上用Opera比较多
<Steven_> 不过Opera是小强，生命力顽强，一直不倒
<medicalwei> Steven_: W3C 裡面 Opera 似乎有一些席位...（思）
<hymnusAlae> Steven_, 我在想他們公司盈利是什麽……我還真沒有注意過這個公司。
<Steven_> 猜测是靠手机内置浏览器
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 人家各種新技術，什麽擴展什麽Tab瀏覽，都他們頭一個。
<Steven_> 在PC是免费的，但手机端可以和厂商合作
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 技術上確實強大。
<Steven_> 有点儿像Minolta
<Steven_> 比较低调
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 听说opera脱离qt了吧
<Steven_> 你们如何在发消息时，快速复制人名？
<Steven_> 直接拖进去？
<medicalwei> Steven_: 你是想說大量郵件寄送嗎 O_O?
<cfy> 主要是手快XD,也可以按tab补全。
<medicalwei> 喔喔
<Steven_> 明白了，多谢cfy:
<medicalwei> （例如像是 Ste<Tab>）
<Steven_> 是的，cool
<Steven_> :)
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 呃，我這還在用老版本。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ...
<Steven_> 快要过年了
<hymnusAlae> cfy, HTML5 離我還比較遠的說。
<Steven_> ...
<medicalwei> 反觀 Safari 離開放標準遠去（video 只支援 h.264）
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 不清楚。离我也很远。连html也很远。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 不過11把Tab放在最上面很爽的說。
<medicalwei> 微軟表態說可以 WebM 外掛
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 最上面？
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我在 Win 下用過一段新的 Opera
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 就是和標題欄一起。
<cfy> stack?
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 比 Chrome 還少幾個像素的高度。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 首頁上有圖，我說不好。
<medicalwei> 和 Firefox4 差不多了？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 快速拨号？
<hymnusAlae> medicalwei, 找不到圖了，我這怎麽開 cn.bing.com 的圖都能被斷開……
<hymnusAlae> 悲劇死了，www.google.com上找個 Opera Qt 就斷開。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, http://upload.newhua.com/f/09/1292897466588.jpg 大概就這樣的。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我說實話沒有用過快速撥號。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 标签是是标题？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 标签上是标题？
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 就是那樣差不多。
<Xtyu> 没什么人吗
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我用Chrome還是Chrome 5還是6我不記得了，上面還空了些……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦。。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 這樣很好呀，空間又省下來了。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, opera for linux的菜单没和标题在一起。。。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 我沒有在Linux下用過Opera
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 我說了，我在Win下用的。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, = =
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 我只是FYI,没说你错了= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 我有暗示你說我錯了嗎？:)
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 嘛，没就好
<Pwnna> 还是django好
<Pwnna> cakePHP是比较麻烦
<DaBao> 哇哈哈，今天开始吃免费的中餐了~
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 不過還真沒有注意，Win下的新版本更新之後把Qt給去掉了。找了找也沒有這些新聞。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 好像看到有說改gtk了，Win下改什麽了？
<hymnusAlae> DaBao, 這樣的好事？
<DaBao> 整个城市的工资水平上浮了，所以公司来点免费中餐，否则人都要流失完了
<hymnusAlae> DaBao, 不知道是當好事看還是壞事看呢……
<DaBao> 管他呢，有得吃就好
<DaBao> 只是今年年终考核，我被扣了三千三。。。。
<DaBao> TNND，基层业绩提成没我的事，基层过失要我也跟着连坐
<DaBao> 而且还不是一个部门的，我也有份儿。。。。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 现在似乎根据情况自动选gtk/qt (传说)
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 我看了下 FreeBSD Ports 的 Makefile，是這樣。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 根據不同的環境需求不同的依賴。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 不過我更關心 Win 下現在如何。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110129/169634.html 很重口。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 这没什么= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, ……你是機器人嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 我觉得以前就在哪里看过了。。。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 动物世界之类的= =猩猩会吃自己的哔——
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, ……
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 你口味應該去看 School Days。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 在计划中= =
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, Konqueror + Netscape-plugin + Flash 用 fcitx 輸入好像很崩潰，你有類似經歷嗎？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 不用fcitx= =
<houge_langley> RavenChan: 现在的ibus-sunpinyin相当给力了
<Loongjiang> cfy: hi,I had come back
<lemonmi> 今天升级了kde4.6,变了些东西，但是关于kde上仍然为4.5
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, 版本號沒有變？
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: 无解， flash 不支持xim协议
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 版本号没有变
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, 這樣。
<Loongjiang> 大家 好 ,字体怎么发虚了
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, 謝謝了。
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 网上说好看，但我觉得怎么不好看
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 你可能開了sub-pixel rendering
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 把所有什麽針對液晶屏的字體優化關了，或者開到 Slight 就好。
<lemonmi> 还有降到kde4.5吗
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, 你在降級？
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 想  但不知道怎么弄，kde4.6有些问题我这里
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 看不见 都是什么
<happyaron> freeflying: libreoffice有中文分词了
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, Gnome / KDE ?
<freeflying> happyaron: 从那里来的？
<happyaron> freeflying: 猜是从chrome来的，我是刚才用时发现的。
<lemonmi> kubuntu如何升级
<freeflying> lemonmi: 和ubuntu一样
<lemonmi> freeflying: ubuntu如何
<RavenChan> houge_langley, 嗯
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 不是 ,console mode
<freeflying> lemonmi: 先去 help.ubuntu.com 看
<lemonmi> kde升到4.6能不能降回来
<happyaron> lemonmi: 基本不能
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 你用KDE??????????
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 是。
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, Console mode 字體發虛？
<cfy> Loongjiang: :)
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不？
<cfy> MaskRay: perl竟然会自动把字符串改成数字。。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: perl -le '$c=$d="00";print $c+1;print join "\t",++$c,++$d'
<cfy> MaskRay: 你看下这个。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我只好。。。$c.""+1了。。。你有没有别的法子？
<RavenChan> cfy, 是的呀= =
<MaskRay> cfy: 看过标量内部数据结构吗？如果做过算术运算会把数值存入内部数据结构的
<RavenChan> cfy, 用$c+"1"
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。可是$c只是用到了它的值啊。
<RavenChan> cfy, $c."1"之类的
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan 哦。这样。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 什么都看不情
<cfy> RavenChan: $c+"1"没用。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 那就$c."1"= =
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<RavenChan> cfy, 我去看看perlop
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么看的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我忘记什么模块看内部数据结构了。
<RavenChan> cfy, 我记得+只用于数值运算？等等我自己试试
<cfy> If you increment a variable that is numeric, or that has ever been used in a numeric context, you get a normal increment.
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似还是++的效果
<RavenChan> cfy, 你期望效果是什么？
<lemonmi> 有人ubuntu升级到11。04bt2吗
<cfy> RavenChan: 我期望$c一直保持字符串状态。
<freeflying> lemonmi: 别升级，再等等
<cfy> MaskRay: 我记得那个mastering perl还是哪本有讲，我去翻翻
<RavenChan> cfy, ++以后当然是数字了= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 没有。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 可能是数值存入内部数据结构后，再做 ++ ，发现已经有数值表示了，就用数值进行运算
<cfy> RavenChan: perl -e '$c="c";print ++$c'
<lemonmi> freeflying: 我上次bt1升级之后把我xp盘给弄没了，后来就不敢升了，现在都要问一下再去弄
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，应该是这样。
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<RavenChan> cfy, 你是说+和++效果不同?
<cfy> RavenChan: ++有特殊效果的。你不是有去翻手册么？
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯。。
<RavenChan> cfy, +号会做类型转换吧
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 本来 $c 内部表示只存了字符串，做了加法运算后，会隐式转换为数值，期间也把数值存入内部表示
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 为了下次把它作为数值时能快速得到
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是$c还是"00" ...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我觉得这算bug= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ++并不是数值运算啊
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这时 $c 内部数据结构既有字符串又有数值
<lemonmi> 各位大大们有没有linux硬盘安装的好一点的教程
<RavenChan> 啊啊不是
<RavenChan> cfy, MaskRay 文档里有说的
<RavenChan> cfy, MaskRay If you increment a variable that is numeric, or that has ever been used in a numeric context, you get a normal increment.
<RavenChan> cfy, 'has ever been used in a numeric context'
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=188311 這個如何？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu硬盘安装最新方法
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, 復制錯了，是這個： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=262692
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu9.10硬盘安装攻略
<lemonmi> 神奇
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan: 是这样
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan: perl -e 'use Devel::Peek;$c="00";$c+1;++$c;print Dump $c'
<lemonmi> 有点神奇
<RavenChan> cfy, 你都use Devel::Peek了。。。
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 我没有win分区  只有linux，在linux如何安装
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯
<cfy> 必须的。。。
<cfy> 否则怎么看？看手册？手册我也看到了。
<RavenChan> cfy, dump是什么？
<cfy> RavenChan: ?
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, 只有Linux分區更好裝，你自己也找找看吧，我找到比較詳細的攻略給你。你是要安裝Ubuntu吧？
<cfy> RavenChan: Devel::Peek的函数啊
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 对头
<cfy> 有个iv,pv.
<RavenChan> cfy, 做什么用的= =
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 我现在在kubuntu下，想安装ubuntu
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, 要覆蓋原來的安裝嗎？
<RavenChan> cfy, 你还不如$c="$c"; = =
<cfy> RavenChan: 你不知道？Devel::Peek?
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 不要  重新安装到其他的分区  分区我已经弄好了
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯？不明白你的意思。我要$c保持00,01,02的阵形
<RavenChan> cfy, 没了解过里面有些什么的。。
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, 如果是那樣安裝個ubuntu-desktop包可能就差不多了。要是還要幹淨，再把kde的包刪刪就可以了。
<cfy> RavenChan: 而++$c可以做到啊。
<RavenChan> cfy, 就是你$c+1过以后立刻$c="$c"
<cfy> RavenChan: 那也是1了。。虽然是字符串。。。
<cfy> print encode 'utf-8',"\e]2;down_flash-".($filename.""+1)."/$size\a";
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 呃，我主要想用硬盘安装的方法来安装一下linux，一直没有用硬盘安装过
<cfy> 哦？
<cfy> RavenChan: 为啥会这样呢？
<RavenChan> cfy, perl -le '$c="00";print $c+1;$c="$c";print ++$c'
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 做过 +1 后，$c 的数值 IV 也存入内部数据结构了。。。。这就是
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不是，不是给你看过文档了么= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 就是这么设计的= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 好像flags改变了。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我没错吧，带 I 标记了，就是说在 ever been used in a numeric context
<cfy> RavenChan: 这样做就是冲掉了在numeric context的事情。
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, 有其它的盤嗎？
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯，不至一条路。。。
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 其它的盘？？
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, Ubuntu有個工具可以做LiveUSB，可以先做個那個再安裝。
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, 比如u盤什麽的。
<hymnusAlae> lemonmi, 這樣比較省事。
<lemonmi> hymnusAlae: 我知道  我之前安装都是用u盘刻了安装，我现在想学一下硬盘安装。学一下
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan: http://search.cpan.org/~rjbs/perl-5.12.3/pod/perlguts.pod
<^k^> ⇪ title: perlguts - search.cpan.org
<cfy> 里面有说pv,iv啥的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈，还是受你影响。没有放过一个bug...才发现这个。。。囧。
<MaskRay> cfy: 呵呵
<RavenChan> cfy, 好吧，我第一次知道++的这种用法，也算是有长进。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 哈，ee估计也不知道。因为我看到他都是sprintf "%02d"啥的。
<RavenChan> cfy,  = =
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan: 知道哪里有说 "."操作符左边不能不是字符串么？
<cfy> 右边倒是可以。
<cfy> 或者哪有详细的讲"."的？是不是在那种context看左边，所以出错了？
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好 ㍥ 13:49 新年快乐，除夕还有 10.18小时
<RavenChan> cfy, 会自己转换的吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 你试试嘛perl -e 'print 1."a"'
<RavenChan> cfy, 我说的转换是像这样perl -e '$a=1;print $a."a";'
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。我懂了。。。。
<cfy> 原来是这样囧。。
<MaskRay> cfy: . 左边必须是字符串？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是。。。是解析错误。。。perl以为我在写小数。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 明白了
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan: 囧了。有没有语法解析的调试的？
<cfy> MaskRay: opera浏览校内不爽啊。点下新鲜事和特别关注。多说无消息。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是不是这样的？ff
<happyaron> ^k^: 是不是时间不对啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 有消息，多等会儿就好了
<happyaron> ^k^: 好像你bot的除夕比实际早了一天哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 多等会？你一般等多久？
<MaskRay> cfy: 卡的时候也就几秒钟吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 本来有的。让我在新鲜事和特别关注里切换一下。也没有了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没碰到过这个问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 哎，我换个浏览器试试。。
<MaskRay> shui_: felixcat 的？
<shui_> MaskRay, ?
<YINGM> bot用的百度的吧？那是红包倒计时，不是春节倒计时。
<hymnusAlae> YINGM, 有什麽區別嗎？
<happyaron> ...
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 我都過糊塗了，幾號春節都忘了。
<YINGM> 百度倒计时是发红包的。
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 明天
<YINGM> 不是过除夕
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 呵呵
<hymnusAlae> 真的假的，明天初一？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: vpn ?
<hymnusAlae> 今天都沒有炮聲……
<YINGM> 今天·二十九，明天三十，后天初一
<jozen> ^_^ 新年快乐
<MopperWhite> gtalk被封了吗？
<DaBao> 已经炸得起了好几火灾了
<Loongjiang> DaBao: 真的马
<cfy> MaskRay: The most significant change is that Niecza is now written in Perl 6
<cfy>  and compiled using itself.  Perl 5 is no longer required to use
<cfy>  Niecza (although some supporting tools need it).
<cmlian> 大家多在干什么
<DaBao> 我们这这几天几乎天天都见消防车冲出冲进的，平时没这情况了
<MopperWhite> 管理员能不能把主题改成“新年快乐”？
<DaBao> 接连三天，天天都在报火灾
<MopperWhite> DaBao: ?!
<Loongjiang> DaBao: 烧了 好哇
<DaBao> 还有一个烟花销售点着火的。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: perl6实现倒是挺多嘛。。。
<Loongjiang> DaBao: 那可够热 闹
<MopperWhite> 大家爱看什么动画？
 * RavenChan 我搞爆了syslog-ng
<DaBao> Loongjiang, 嗯，相当的火——完全就是红红火火！呵呵
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs |新年快乐！
<cfy> RavenChan: - -!
<cfy> 唉，我感觉我从来不看topic....
<weakiwi> hellow
<Loongjiang> DaBao: 哈哈红红和和
<MopperWhite> cfy: 我的gtalk不能用了TAT
<weakiwi> does
<happyaron> MopperWhite: done
<cfy> MopperWhite: tat?
<cfy> RavenChan: syslog-ng也能搞爆么？
<DaBao> 爱看动画大片
<weakiwi> does anybody use Beos?
<MopperWhite> happyaron: ?
<RavenChan> cfy, Error opening file for reading; filename='/proc/kmsg'
<MopperWhite> cfy: TAT是表情
<cfy> MopperWhite: 我理解下。。。。
<MopperWhite> cfy: 流泪的意思
<cfy> MopperWhite: 我一般用T_T
<happyaron> MopperWhite: topic
<cfy> MopperWhite: 呵呵
<RavenChan> cfy, 同类的还有TvT什么的= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯，这个文件也会打不开么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。。。
<DaBao> 延时不断增加。。。。
<MopperWhite> cfy: 为啥我的empathy说gtalk网络错误？
<cfy> MopperWhite: 不知道。没用过 empathy
<MaskRay> cfy: 只听说过 pugs
<billlee> MopperWhite, 我的empathy可以连上呀
<MopperWhite> cfy: 两个帐号一起出问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 算上pugs,我知道三个XD
<MopperWhite> billlee: 好几天了
<billlee> 你打开 SSL 了吗？
<MopperWhite> billlee: 被和谐了？
<cfy> MopperWhite: ...
<MopperWhite> billlee: 开了没用……
<RavenChan> cfy, 我只知道pugs parrot
<billlee> MopperWhite, 我的很正常呀，现在还能上
<cfy> MopperWhite: pidgin
<cfy> MaskRay: Rakudo,Niecza
<RavenChan> cfy, 我只知道pugs parrot
<cfy> MaskRay: 那这样是4个？
<RavenChan> cfy, 囧，发了两遍
<cfy> RavenChan: : Rakudo,Niecza
<cfy> RavenChan: 我也囧。。。发错人。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: : 那这样是4个？
<cfy> 果然太先进了么。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: RavenChan 听说很多大牛都投入进去了？比如水木的flv
<cfy> flw
<cfy> fvw
<cfy> 厄。。。名字忘了。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 我知道syslog-ng为啥挂了。。
<MopperWhite> 我觉得洛克人exe很好看
<RavenChan> cfy, 和现有内核不兼容，内核抱怨说Attempt to access syslog with CAP_SYS_ADMIN but no CAP_SYSLOG
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。。。。版本升级么？
<RavenChan> cfy, 是啊
<RavenChan> cfy, 不知道新的syslog-ng有没有支持。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: rakudo basedon parrot ?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, larry wall自己会去做一个实现么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。我这里还有syslog的一个报warning...
<RavenChan> cfy, ？
<cfy> RavenChan: 没啥，我这里版本比网上的搞，我也没有研究配置文件。。于是有warning...
<cfy> 是flw...
<RavenChan> cfy, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=883407 ，我是这个问题
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。。。
<redmorning> perl -lne '} print $.; {' test.txt    那个大括号是什么意思？
<redmorning> perl -lne 'END { print $.}' test.txt    另外一个版本
<cfy> 哦？
<cfy> 第一个不知道。。。
<cfy> 第二个知道。。
<redmorning> cfy: 解释下
<cfy> 厄。。
<cfy> nb啊。。。
<cfy> 真nnnd...
<RavenChan> cfy, 解释？
<cfy> redmorning: 宏你知道吧，想像成宏展开就好
<cfy> perl -lne 'a' 就是while(<>){a}
<cfy> 所以他这样
<cfy> perl -lne '}a{' 就是while(<>){}a{}'
<RavenChan> cfy, 哦= =
<cfy> 这样a就是在循环外了。。。
<cfy> 当然具体这样看 perl -lne '} print $.; {'   -MO=Deparse
<MaskRay> cfy: 原来还能这样用，张见识了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也长见识。太有才了。。。
<cfy> redmorning: 后者是有个类似awk的END块，在程序的最后执行。至于有多最后，你翻翻手册吧，我的理解是其他普通的代码之后
<redmorning> cfy: 哦，好的，谢谢！
<cfy> redmorning: 你哪里搞来的代码啊。。。
<redmorning> cfy: http://perldoc.perl.org/perlfaq5.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: perlfaq5 - perldoc.perl.org
<cfy> redmorning: 哦。。。原来是手册。。。
<MopperWhite> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！！！！！！
<MopperWhite> gmail被封了！！！！！！！！！
<cfy> 无鸭梨
<happyaron> 没封啊。
<DaBao> Gmail 正常啊？
<tenzu> 测试
<DaBao> 没问题
<DaBao> tenzu, 又在发啥稀有字符了？
<tenzu> 还是乱码
<Loongjiang> tenzu: 请使用 utf-8
<tenzu> 嘿嘿，正常了
<Loongjiang> 灌水灌水
<tenzu> dabao
<tenzu> da
<MopperWhite> 我说gtalk怎么上不去！！！！！
<DaBao> 是真的疼疼不？快快招来！
<tenzu> DaBao: 是我啊
<Loongjiang> Symbian不再是世界上出货量最大的移动平台，Android已经超过它占据世界第一。 Android移动设备的出货量在2010年第四季度达到了3290万部，相比下Symbian平
<Loongjiang> 台为3100万部。Google的开源手机操作系统占全球市场份额的33%，超过诺基亚Symbian的31%。Android从零到占据市场第一，仅仅用了两年时间，这一成绩令人惊叹
<Loongjiang> ，预计今年它依旧会高歌猛进。
<Loongjiang>  
<tenzu> hap
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼，疼疼新年快乐
<DaBao> FreeDroidRPG 怎么玩啊？进去就一只企鹅转来转去，傻的。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 祝你和悦姐早生贵子
<DaBao> 那还出乱码。。。。
<tenzu> DaBao: 没玩过
<DaBao> 哎，不会玩，算了，卸之
<tenzu> DaBao: 刚才从shellmix.com上挂进来的，什么都没配置
<DaBao> 原来如此
<tenzu> DaBao: 还没测试能不能挂screen
<cfy> 我同学说  我想弄个电脑装个Linux玩玩看。。。
<cfy> 我怎么回答好？
<tenzu> cfy: 让他/她/它弄吧。。。
<DaBao> cfy, “那就买吧”
<cfy> 啥？
<DaBao> 他/她/它装上Linux后，以后你还可以混饭吃
<cfy> 我还是保持沉默吧。。。
<yjcsuper> kdi
<DaBao> 为啥？对方是恐龙？
<cfy> 男的。
<hymnusAlae> MopperWhite, 你那怎麽上不上了？
<cfy> 不知说啥好。。。
<DaBao> 让他请吃饭
<cfy> DaBao: 我还是看书去。先围观着
<DaBao> 好吧
<MopperWhite> hymnusAlae, 就是上不去
<MopperWhite> hymnusAlae, empathy不能连gtalk,chrome不能上gmail
<MopperWhite> hymnusAlae, 会不会是hosts的问题？
<fujianwzh> 新年好
<Loongjiang> fujianwzh: 好
<hymnusAlae> MopperWhite, 不知道。
<MopperWhite> 各位新年快乐！！
<fujianwzh> 预定一台魅族M9，一个多月没有消息，这都什么事。
<fujianwzh> 订金成了人家的流动资金了
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 剛看到topic上來個新年快樂，我第一想法是這個位置太猥瑣了。
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 能要求退訂嗎？
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 能退
<hv54> 大家好
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 火气没地出，
<^k^> hv54, 好 ㍧ 15:14 新年快乐，除夕还有 8.76小时
<YINGM> bot还没改？
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 哎，你買JW的東西。人家跳票是和暴雪齊名的……
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 話說暴雪現在也不跳標了。
<hv54> 没把，除夕据我所知在明天
<YINGM> bot被百度感染了
<hymnusAlae> YINGM, 可以再來個bot，^k^一張嘴，你們bot跟屁後來個“其實還要加一天”之類的。
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 这回不是JW的问题，是专卖店的问题，专卖店现在是把机器拿去另售，预定的则要慢慢等了
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae version
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 我知道还有一天。。。
<happyaron> tenzu...
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 我沒有和你說還有一天呀……
<Loongjiang> b
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 呃，還帶這樣的……
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: kk有问题。。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 不是我和你說的……你和YINGM說去……
<happyaron> o
<hymnusAlae> YINGM, redirect from happyaron,
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 这年头，商家只重利
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 你這電梯出不出來了？
<hymnusAlae> ……
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 何止是商家只重利……
<freeflying> fujianwzh: 手机这玩意预定可以，但交定金就太扯了
<tenzu> 哼哼，终于正常了
<tenzu> 在进行了无数次进进出出之后
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, 現在什麽都要訂金了……我訂個2月19日的ASL演唱會還要交訂金……
<fujianwzh> freeflying, 是啊。交定金，简直就是自找烦恼啊
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 總算出電梯了，恭喜。
<tenzu> happyaron: 以后我就24小时长挂，吼吼～～
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 你就不能想的WS点么？
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, ……還有要求WS的……世道呀……
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 太纯洁了会被逆推的
<happyaron> tenzu: ok.
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 還有，那叫猥瑣。你語文應該學過這個詞的。
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 另外，我不是純潔。只是最近看 yooooo 看太多了，審美疲勞。
<MopperWhite> 好不容易找到了洛克人exe的漫画居然是winrar格式的！！
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你终于噜完了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 恩 撸没尽了
<MopperWhite> 惊现女王：http://www.tudou.com/playlist/playindex.do?lid=7318849&iid=39964903&cid=9
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 嘛，你又出现了
<MopperWhite> RavenChan, 什么叫“出现“？！我一直在！！
<tenzu> MopperWhite: 嘛，你有活了
<RavenChan> MopperWhite, 好久没见过你了
<tenzu> MopperWhite: 见到你好久了
<RavenChan> tenzu, 你这个死bot...
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 专门跑出去看yoooooo了？
<tenzu> RavenChan: 人鸡合一
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 有多yoooooo?
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 沒有，掉了。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, yooooooooo個頭呀！
<fujianwzh> Ubuntu的硬件支持是不是看内核呢？
<hymnusAlae> MopperWhite, 女王在哪呢？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, yooooooo~
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 有的東西也不完全是，比如顯卡的支持情況除了內核還有Xorg方面的。
<MopperWhite> hymnusAlae, 往后看，挥舞皮鞭那位，是E级的，没有SM
<tenzu> fujianwzh: 珍爱生命，远离A卡
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 那厂商对Linux硬件驱动的开发为什么那么不积极呢？是缺乏人才的原因？
<fujianwzh> tenzu,  我对A卡也没有啥好感，怕了它的驱动。 在win下的驱动也不行
<RavenChan> fujianwzh, 缺乏市场。。
<hymnusAlae> MopperWhite, 看到了。
<hymnusAlae> MopperWhite, 好YD……
<happyaron> fujianwzh: intel卡
<tenzu> fujianwzh: 要听老小的
<hymnusAlae> MopperWhite, 我才反應過來洛奇人是和游戲王類似的……
<hymnusAlae> MopperWhite, 刷卡的……
<fujianwzh> intel的卡性能太差了，N卡的比较适合，A卡的驱动一点保障都没有。
<RavenChan> tenzu, 话说A卡现在的官驱有什么问题？
<fujianwzh> 这硬件驱动跟不上，是Linux 的硬伤
<tenzu> RavenChan: 没用过，没经验。missing等大仙调教的很好，但是论坛里很多人抱怨驱动搞不定
<happyaron> fujianwzh: i卡开3D效果一点问题没有
<happyaron> fujianwzh: 玩游戏还是n卡。
<jyfl987> acer出apu的小本了
<jyfl987> nnd 老子又买早了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你买的啥？
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我买的是acer的atom本 可是那个apu的价格差不多 但是显示核心可是hd6200
<tenzu> jyfl987: 蛋定吧，都是浮云
<fujianwzh> 应用软件的问题其实都不算啥问题，但是硬件驱动有问题，实在是很没辙
<jyfl987> http://www.billwang.net/html/2010/24355.html  这个刀不错得
<tenzu> jyfl987: 人家还说acer的4741G预装linux，我给我老婆买的预装win7，害我多掏几百块，硬盘还小一半
<jyfl987> tenzu: 定你头
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我的倒是预装linux的 巨难用 terminal都没有 还没有关机
<tenzu> jyfl987: 预装的什么？
<hymnusAlae> jyfl987, terminal沒有，沒有關機，那是什麽linux?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 台系搞的那个linpus
<RavenChan> tenzu, 我也是4741来着。。
<jyfl987> hymnusAlae: 很2的 比android还土
<hymnusAlae> jyfl987, 不是那個“革命無罪，造反有理”吧？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 你可以装个更难用的
<MopperWhite> hymnusAlae, 刷晶片
<jyfl987> hymnusAlae: 部晓得
<hymnusAlae> MopperWhite, 差不多，差不多。
<tenzu> RavenChan: 我没在4741上装过Linux，买来以后就被我老婆占着
<jyfl987> tenzu: 有多难用？我觉得linpus就是极品了
<jyfl987> 终极的
<RavenChan> tenzu, 你是什么配置的4741?
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你爸也去坡国了？
<MopperWhite> hymnusAlae, 后面几部更神奇，热斗能和洛克人合体- -
<tenzu> jyfl987: 雨林木风OS。。。
<hymnusAlae> MopperWhite, 正常手法，看數碼3的時候都看過一遍了……
<jyfl987> tenzu: 雨林木风不是也有linux么 不差劲吧
<tenzu> RavenChan: 不记得了。。。去年国庆期间买的，4741G，RMB4850
<RavenChan> tenzu, 我也是那时候买的= =
<tenzu> RavenChan: 握爪
<gtolden>  jyfl987:雨林风木差劲到一种境界了
<fujianwzh> 视频: 宝莱坞机器人之恋 720P 高清 www.fly088.com提供高清720P
<fujianwzh> 这个值得一看
<RavenChan> tenzu, 然后显卡驱动一直挂到现在。。
<YINGM> ylmfOS是以ubuntu为基础的，改了很多。不过貌似要出新品
<jyfl987> gtolden: 那不过是改改ui而已 能跟android这种变态的比么 额
<tenzu> YINGM: 您是行家
<fujianwzh> 奶奶的，现在通知我去福州取货，魅族M9到货了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 他是ylmf的？
<tenzu> RavenChan: A卡么？我都不记得了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 不知道
<RavenChan> tenzu, 我是nvidia 420m
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 呵呵……
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 恭喜。
<YINGM> 正宗ubuntu，不用杂牌部队
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 坐车要两个多小时啊。
<tenzu> RavenChan: 啊，我的也是。没试过arch？
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, 不能給你寄嗎？
<RavenChan> tenzu, 我就是arch
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae, 不会，现在没有快递
<tenzu> RavenChan: 显卡驱动挂到现在？
<RavenChan> tenzu, 一直kernel oop
<RavenChan> s
<rechael> 用ARCH的大多数都是用KDE的吧
<RavenChan> rechael, 开什么玩笑...
<tenzu> RavenChan: 神没有眷顾你，你得多拜拜他/她/它
<medicalwei> rechael: 我沒有 >w</
<tenzu> rechael: 哥，用arch就是图个轻快啊
<medicalwei> tenzu: 不一定，但是非常適合喜歡亂搞的 XD"
<rechael> 我硬盘分区有点问题 UB就能通过安装 ARCH用不行 装不了
<tenzu> medicalwei: 我不乱搞，我很专一
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, http://124.228.254.229/html/art/20110130/170012.html 224樓
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 很強大。
<medicalwei> tenzu: 我的意思是，自訂性好方便
<tenzu> medicalwei: 我懂的，你也懂的，嗯嗯
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 那Chakra項目是？
<DaBao> 新发现的游戏： http://www.tinyandbig.com/games/
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: chakra项目给大牛们用的，嗯嗯
<Use-Firefox> rechael: 有gnome的，还有人用awesome.吾用fvwm
<rechael> andriod是不是JAV 套个LINUX啊
<tenzu> DaBao: 画风不错
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 你都在用freebsd了Orz
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 你去Orz幾個開發人員吧。我用FreeBSD是老板叫的。
<rechael> bsd 一直是我的梦想   openbsd是我的追求   现在只是关注 水平不行啊
<jyfl987> 还是 ion好
<happyaron> 还是gnome好。
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 表示在用wmii
<hymnusAlae> 還是 KDE 好。
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 没玩过
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 诶，你是kde？
<hymnusAlae> 保持隊形。
<tenzu> 初级低端用户路过
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 我不是KDE，我用KDE
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 还是console mode好
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 你去瞎眼去吧……我可不。
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 怎 么 不
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 不 怎 麽
<tenzu> 不可不，非常不
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 最近Cyrus大師不在嗎？不是給ee欺負跑了吧。
<rechael> 什么时候普及RISC+openBSD，这个世界就完美了
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 可不 可 ,非常可
<jyfl987> intel也是risc啊
<tenzu> 弱问一下，BSD是被射的么？
<jyfl987> 但是他要维持他那套历史指令集啊 哈哈
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: cyrus幼齿控么？
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 我同學解釋為倒裝，FreeBSD=自由的傻B
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, 嗯……
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 都是有才的人，嗯嗯
<hymnusAlae> tenzu, ……才都是用在這的嗎~~~！
<tenzu> hymnusAlae: 难道还有别的地方？
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 算了……
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 有能耐用平果啊
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 你給錢？
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 只怕 你用不起
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=956680798
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 有這樣的人在，我還怕用不起？
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 同學，下限不值錢，留它也沒用。
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 现在没有刘览器
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 看，“還是console mode好”
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 不 是 ,我在升级
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, ……
<tenzu> 我有爱疯，20年后会送给他/她/它，已经加了扣扣
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 怕崩溃,先卸载了 gnome
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 怎麽把 Int 的函數值換成 Float 呀，連除法都做不了了……
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: mod
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 沒有，結果還是要小數。
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: fromIntegral
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 哦對，放了。
<hymnusAlae> 謝了……
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，你是 tp x200 上裝 gentoo 的？
<happyaron> bsd桌面就是浮云
<cfy> Kandu: 是哦，
<Kandu> cfy: 非常冷，對吧
<MaskRay> 同样装 xorg sawfish 没啥差别。。
 * happyaron 下载archlinux core CD ing
<happyaron> tenzu: arch core需要多少空间安装？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 300M?
<cfy> Kandu: 你说散热么？是啊。没热量
<happyaron> RavenChan: 下载300M，安装需要多少空间？
<tenzu> happyaron: 目前无从考证，不过我的系统现在也才3G的样子
<happyaron> tenzu: 哦。
<tenzu> happyaron: 装arch的本子被我老婆占着，看不到更多信息
<tenzu> happyaron: 开虚拟机给你看看
<happyaron> tenzu: thx
<tenzu> happyaron: 从iso装好以后再升级，用了1.6G，/boot单独分的
<RavenChan> tenzu, 我杯具, / 14G
<tenzu> RavenChan: 你装啥了？
<happyaron> tenzu: 多谢。
<RavenChan> tenzu, 不知道= =
<RavenChan> tenzu, 反正/大，随便装。。
<RavenChan> tenzu, 我现在1000多个包。。。
<ofan> /dev/sda1             464M   19M  422M   5% /boot
<ofan> /dev/sda5              47G  4.8G   40G  11% /usr
<ofan> 3.8G  1.9G  1.7G  54% /
<tenzu> RavenChan: 我的/给了6.8.。。
 * tenzu 鬼来了，快跑啊～～～
<RavenChan> tenzu, = =
<ofan> /usr和/var有必要都分出来
<tenzu> RavenChan: 不是自己的笔记本，当上网本随便用用
<flh> freeflying: 我的无线路由容易掉线，可能是什么问题？
<ofan> flh: 什么牌的
<flh> ofan: 没有注意，叫不来了，真不好意思
<ofan> 。。
<flh> ofan: tenda
<ofan> flh: 是宽带容易掉还是局域网掉
<flh> 局域网掉线
<flh> ofan: 我是路由器拔上号，带有无线发送的，笔记本接收
<flh> ofan: 三个小时内断了好几回，
<lemonmi> ubuntu怎么用ipv6
<flh> ofan: 脾子是：腾达路由器
<desksong> 还在蛋疼？/me
<Jagdwurst> flh: 是你网卡掉还是路由掉?
<flh> Jagdwurst: 是笔记本网卡掉，因为ip没有变
<flh> Jagdwurst: 二楼与三楼之间，不会远吧？
<Jagdwurst> flh: 不管远不远
<Jagdwurst> flh: 先找出问题原因
<Jagdwurst> flh: 是不是驱动/firmware的问题?
<flh> Jagdwurst: 初次用无线，的确不了解。
<ofan> flh: 你掉线后能ping通路由么？、
<flh> Jagdwurst: 也可能是驱动问题，我找资料，安装的
<flh> ofan: 我断开试一下吧，不然不知道
<flh> ofan: ifdown wlan0 后，ping 不到网关的
<ofan> flh: 能ping到 你就猛了
<ofan> flh: 等你下次自动掉线的时候再试
<ofan> flh: 还有就是看路由上的指示灯
<Yreee> gogo6
<Yreee> ipv6 youtube
<cuihao> VeryCD: 应版权方要求不提供下载地址
<cuihao> 上CCAV有效果啊
<NoIE> http://news.rednet.cn/c/2010/11/21/2117170.htm
<NoIE> 美国教授将在后脑植摄像头 每分钟拍一张照片
<NoIE> 这是效仿钱云会吗？
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 差的遠了
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 人家錢老師是人民戴表好吧。
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 這算什麽。
 * Use-Firefox 继续看full circle
<cuihao> 综合这几天观影经验，用totem还不如直接命令行mplayer
<M-sprite> ofan: conky 窗口问题http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=315948
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - conky window problem for setting
<billlee> ubuntu.org.cn 是不是被 gfw 了，怎么完全打不开，一片空白？
<billlee> 奇怪，用 telnet 能打开，firefox 翻墙也能打开，直接用 firefox 就是打不开。
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, 用 Linux 的時候覺得只要依賴有了，就沒有不知來歷的問題，要不然就是很明顯的程序的bug，一般很快就會有人匯報。
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, Windows下為什麽會有“今天 IE 打不開，明天重啟一下就好了”這種情況的？
<Kandu> cfy: 真不錯啊，有 x200 可用
<Eexpress> 居然还有这么多宅男
<GPLfeng> :-D
<hymnusAlae> Eexpress, 呃，真的是ee嗎？要是真的話，用這個ID反而不習慣了……
<Eexpress> 习惯啥
<hymnusAlae> Eexpress, 沒有，平時不都用iFvwm之類的嗎……
<Eexpress> 那看whois
<Eexpress> 这webchat的, 不方便看列表
<Kandu> cfy: 最近翻看了下 lua，確實很優雅。不過那幫人又拿老 pas 和 lua 來比，有些無語。
<administrator__> 大家好
<^k^> administrator__, 好 ㍩ 17:57 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.05小时
<administrator__> 恩
<wujie> ^_^
<billlee> 不知道 ^k^ 那 17 点 是怎么弄出来的？
<billlee> 大家好
<Eexpress> 过年都不出去玩的啊
<^k^> billlee, 好 ㍩ 17:59 新年快乐，除夕还有 6.01小时
<cuihao> 好 ㍩
<cuihao> 这字符我的字体根本看不清
<Use-Firefox> 大家好
<^k^> Use-Firefox, 好 ㍪ 18:10 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.83小时
<hanyan> =_=
<Use-Firefox> 突然发现，进程号增长很快，一秒钟可以过20几个。  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330448/
<Use-Firefox> ...
<NoIE> ChanServ: 请问，您是bot吗？
<NoIE> 请问，我可以问一点关于python的问题吗？
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, ChanServ是bot。
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 于是你又要開始調戲了嗎？
<NoIE> hymnusAlae: 我在 #python_zh 碰上她了。
<NoIE> 我在一个类中使用了 global chara1 、chara1 = Asuna() 、self.ui = UI()
<NoIE> 在 ui 中使用了 global chara1 、self.go = DirectButton( command=chara1.request('walk'))
<NoIE> 但是提示：NameError: global name 'chara1' is not defined
<billlee> NoIE, 很多 channel 都有 ChanServ 机器人
<billlee> NoIE, 你没有对 chara1 定义，只有声明
<billlee> NoIE, 等等，看错了，用顿号分隔很不习惯，不是用分号吗？
<cuihao> 啊，python_zh，我昨天一直没找到
<billlee> 你确定类中的那句 chara1 = Asuna(); 在你调用 chara1.request() 前被调用了吗？
<cuihao> python_zh 根本没人 =。=
<NoIE> 死机了。
<billlee> NoIE, 在类代码中初始化全局变量是不推荐的。你确认在你访问全局变量前类中的初始化全局变量的代码被调用了吗
<NoIE> billlee: 我是先执行的chara1 = Asuna() ，再执行的 self.ui = UI() 。
<NoIE> billlee: 我好像把问题解决了，command的参数好像是字符串。
<farewell> 使用bg命令，为什么任务仍然显示在前台～？
<cfy> Kandu: lisp优雅不？
<desksong> bash里面的 比较是不是可以写成 if [ "$uid" -ne "root_uid"] 中间 那个 -ne  是不是就是 not equal？
<farewell> 在后台运行到任务，该任务的显示信息会显示在前台吗？
<desksong> bash里面的 比较是不是可以写成 if [ "$uid" -ne "$root_uid"] 中间 那个 -ne  是不是就是 not equal？
<desksong> 上面第一次少输入了一个$符号
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道。聽說非常她非常性感
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。。。
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: iGoogle iIlL10oO happyaron  redmorning ofan XwinX Use-Firefox touparx roylez 新年快乐。我先拜个早年
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 性感……你想上嗎？
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 帮忙啊～
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 我要吃飯了……
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 30分鐘，你自己看吧
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 看什么？
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 你先去吃饭吧，我在狗
<Kandu> cfy: 這麼急啊
<Kandu> cfy: 我後天再給你拜拜
<Kandu> hymnusAlae: 應該不會
<cuihao> Python写入XML出现：UnicodeDecodeError =。= 怎么搞
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<cuihao> python的XML库不能用中文内容 ？
<cfy> happyaron: 厄。遭遇kernel bug...
<billlee> cfy, 你怎么做到的？
<cfy> billlee: 用着用着。。。
<cfy> Feb  1 18:56:06 localhost kernel: kernel BUG at fs/btrfs/inode.c:1759!
<cfy> 最后还有n行的这个 Feb  1 18:56:06 localhost kernel: sd 6:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<billlee> 对了，怎么把ubuntu的控制台换到tty1, 现在控制太在x下面形同预设
<billlee> btrfs现在还很不稳定吗？
<heiher> billlee: ctrl + alt + f1
<cfy> 稳定啊。
<billlee> heiher, 我是要在x下工作，到把控制台输出到tty1
<billlee> 就像9.10以前那样
<home> 有人吗？
<farewell> ～
<heiher> billlee: 这个没有弄过哦。
<farewell> 使用bg命令，为什么任务仍然显示在前台～？
<farewell> 在后台运行到任务，该任务的显示信息会显示在前台吗？
<billlee> farewell会
<home> 请问怎样让开机时显示grub的选择界面？
<billlee> 按住shift
<home> 哦，我重启试试，谢谢
<billlee> farewell, 你可能会想要使用重定向或screen
<hymnusAlae> http://img.ngacn.cc/attachments/mon_201102/01/-447601_4d47db59bce6c.png 名偵探柯南……這惡心的。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 想要不顯示的話可以這樣 xxxx > /dev/null 2> /dev/null
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 然後再加上 &
<Use-Firefox> &>/dev/null
<billlee> 大家访问ubuntu.org.cn会遇到问题吗，我这里用firefox一直打不开。（不提示出错，只是显示为空白页）但telnet能获取到网页，用firefox+代理也能打开。这个一般是什么问题
<farewell> billlee, hymnusAlae 使用bg 和 & 原来不是等价的啊？！
<Use-Firefox> billlee: 吾测试，没问题
<cuihao> telnet 获取网页 ？
<cuihao> 这么神奇
<billlee> 是等价的， 关键是重定向
<billlee> telnet还可以收发邮件、上IRC
<farewell> 即使使用& 也要 使用>>数据重定向，否则 信息会显示在控制台，你们是这个意思吧，我没理解错吧
<cuihao> 哇，我以为telnet是登陆别人电脑用的
<cuihao> 额，Win下的telnet和Linux下不一样？
<billlee> farewell 是这样，注意是>和2>，不是>
<billlee> 不是>>
<flh_> 天啊，我老掉线，所谓的无线啊
<cuihao> 不知道/dev/null在Win下有什么代替。写程序时丢弃输出用这个很方便。
<farewell> billlee, >  和  >> ,只有在ubuntu这个版本有区别吗？
<cuihao> >>是啥？
<hymnusAlae> farewell, > 和 >> 不一樣。
<billlee> telnet就是建立一TCP连接，上面传什么数据随你
<hymnusAlae> farewell, > 是覆蓋模式， >> 是追加模式。
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 鸟哥上面是   或  的关系……果然理论基础还要推敲才有用 :-)
<billlee> >>是追加，，>是覆盖，在这里是一样的
<cuihao> 同理还有 2>> ？
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 你可以這樣做個實驗： ls > 1.txt; uname >> 1.txt; echo "first test:"; cat 1.txt; uname > 1.txt; echo "second test:"; cat 1.txt
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, NUL
<billlee> 嗯，2是文件描述符，代表标准错误
<cuihao> =。= stderr不能追加么
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 你可以這樣做個實驗： ls > 1.txt; uname -r >> 1.txt; echo "first test:"; cat 1.txt; uname > 1.txt; echo "second test:"; cat 1.txt
<home> grub第一次行，第二次不行啊
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 嗯，懂了。相当清楚，但是上述到例子 为什么不能 >>/dev/null
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, NUL 是 Win 下的 /dev/null
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 例子？
<cuihao> 哦，这样子，3Q
<farewell> hy
<farewell> hymnusAlae, billlee说用>/dev/null  不显示那些信息，我说用>>  他纠正我
<billlee> 那个用追加和覆盖是一样的，因为终端不能覆盖
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 一樣吧，其實。我沒有試過，不過推測是一樣的。
<billlee> farewell, 刚才我弄错，不好意思
<farewell> billlee, 哦，懂了  hymnusAlae  谢谢
<farewell> billlee, :-)
<billlee> 因为习惯了>，一时没细想
<farewell> 今天学到内核编译，在选cpu型号的时候，t4200  属于 奔腾4系列么？
<MaskRay> 有时候 >- 关闭 fd 也行
<hymnusAlae> farewell, T系列中不是Core 2之後的型號都算在奔騰4系列我記得。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 詳細請問可以看一下 Documentation 目錄下的內容。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 在你的 /usr/src/xxxxxxx/Documentation 裏
<farewell> hymnusAlae,  收到
<billlee> 不是 core 2 系列吗
<farewell> 貌似只是core2 构架
<farewell> 仍然是奔腾的心
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 不過我在我的 T2050 上直接編譯過，設置成 Core 2 也沒有事。
<hymnusAlae> farewell, 所以就是你不用太在意。
<farewell> hymnusAlae, 噢，你刚才交我去 Documentation里面 看什么，模块么？
<billlee> 看关于这个选项的说明，你去intel的网站上查也行，
<farewell> billlee, 在下的英语，太惭愧绿
<farewell> 了
<billlee> 那个选项优化不大，不知道就用686
<farewell> 哦
<billlee> ？？ 我今天好像一直说中文呀
<huangg> billlee: 挺好的
<mobile_> cc
<farewell> billlee, 难道不是国产的？
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2011/01/31/german-researchers-prototype-6mm-thick-pico-projector/
<billlee> -_-! 我就是高中水平的英语
<farewell> billlee, 香港高中水平的英语秒杀大陆英语专业大学生……
<billlee> 我是纯种的大陆人
<huangg> farewell: - -
<flh> 啊，啊，我的无线路由，无线登录不稳定啊
<farewell> :-)
<flh> billlee: 有那么牛吧？
<NoIE> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82577
<farewell> 牛不牛，你看他谦虚不  ～
<NoIE> 请帮帮忙，一个python 的小问题。
<NoIE> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82577
<flh> farewell: 高
<NoIE> 第36行有错误.
<NoIE> 非常简单的一个小问题。
<farewell> 话说 apt-get安装的套件 src放哪啊，在/usr/local/src 空白一片
<NoIE> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82578
<ofan> farewell: 没有src
<edison0354> farewell: 在当前目录下
<flh> ofan: 新春之际常在此不？
<farewell> edison0354, 当前目录是指 运行apt-get指令时 所在的目录么？
<edison0354> farewell: pwd
<ofan> flh: 不常在..
<flh> ofan: 祝您开心
<farewell> edison0354, 哦，3q
<ofan> flh: THX..
<cfy> iGoogle: ee在不？
<cuihao> http://www.python.org/ 现在能正常访问了！？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python Programming Language – Official Website
<ofan> 能
<edison0354> cfy: http://blog.renren.com/share/245121546/4919128538
<cfy> edison0354: 不开flash...从来用脚本下载到本地再看的路过。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: .....
<edison0354> cfy: 囧，这个都有脚本啊？
<ofan> cfy: 折腾帝~~~
<cfy> edison0354: 有啊，有个网站flvcd.com可以解析下载地址，不带广告的。然后只要写脚本下载即可
<cfy> ofan: 我只是修改。ee写的。。。。那也是ee折腾。再说也不折腾啊。。。。开flash多累。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 我用的他那个官方下载器下视频的
<cfy> edison0354: linux也有？
<edison0354> cfy: 开下载只在瘟到死下开
<cfy> edison0354: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/scripts/raw/master/down_flash/down_flash
<edison0354> cfy: 主要是我一下就是一张专辑的……
<cfy> edison0354: 创建个目录。movie.
<cfy> edison0354: 然后 down_flash url即可。
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。这样子。。。那也方便。
<cfy> cli调用，都方便的。
<cfy> 我的115_下载就会自己从文件中用正则获取。
<edison0354> cfy: 你可以再给chrome写个右键调用脚本的扩展
<cfy> edison0354: opera已经就绪。不用chrome.呵呵。
<cfy> edison0354: chromium开源。chrome不开源？
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<myke2> 请问LaTeX的角标能不能换行?
<chgtg> myke2: 能
<myke2> chgtg 如何
<myke2> chgtg \\无效
<cfy> edison0354: 算了。。。。装个chromium还要ffmpeg开thread...
<chgtg> myke2: 自动换行吧
<edison0354> cfy: 啥意思？
<myke2> ……
<cfy> edison0354: 就是依赖嘛
<edison0354> cfy: 是的……
<myke2> chgtg 我要他还行
<chgtg> myke2: 强制换行？
<edison0354> cfy: chromium有用到ffmpeg的
<myke2> chgtg 譬如\sum_{conditionA, conditionB}
<cfy> edison0354: 唉，我还是用opera
<edison0354> cfy: chromium飘过
<myke2> chgtg 两个condition要换行
<myke2> edison0354 chromium证书管理可以吗
<myke2> edison0354 还有chromium有什么好的vim-like插件
<edison0354> myke2: chromium有证书管理功能？
<chgtg> myke2: footnote{1} footnote{2} ?
<edison0354> myke2: 不知道
<Jagdwurst> myke2: 用个box框起来
<myke2> chgtg 什么footnote? 我是displaymath环境
<myke2> chgtg footnote是脚注吧
<chgtg> myke2: 看错了。看成脚注了
<chgtg> 呵呵
<chgtg> 脚标可以换行
<myke2> Jagdwurst 在display环境里面怎么搞
<Jagdwurst> myke2: \hbox \vbox \XXXXXbox
<edison0354> myke2: 额，win版的chromium的证书管理直接调用的IE的，其他版本不知道
<chgtg> myke2: \atop
<myke2> edison0354 Linux的是直接调用certutil, 但我在新版本里面没有成功过
<chgtg> myke2: mathmode很适合你
<edison0354> myke2: chromium是不是和twitter不是很兼容？
<myke2> chgtg thanks
<chgtg> myke2: u r welcome
<chgtg> myke2: 写论文？
 * NoIE 人世间最痛苦的事莫过于脚本程序总是不能正确执行，原来是把大小写弄错了。
<myke2> chgtg 我是用\[和\]的
<myke2> chgtg tex怎么写makefile? 我没写过
<chgtg> myke2: 写毕业论文？
<myke2`> edison0354 不用twitter, 曾经用过chromium, 现在不用了
<myke2`> 怎么吊线了
<chgtg> myke2: 写makefile，请参照thuthesis
<chgtg> myke2: 薛瑞尼写的清华毕业论文模板
<myke2`> chgtg 不写论文
<chgtg> myke2`: 不写毕业论文，没必要写makefile吧？
<iGoogle> cfy: 难用的系统，换了
<Jagdwurst> ……每个报告都一个makefile的人飄过
<myke2`> chgtg 我在vim里面编辑，很不喜欢先ZZ后xelatex再进入
<myke2`> chgtg 有个makeprg什么的我用不来
<chgtg> myke2`: 呵呵！我通常都是\ll \lv
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 那你把vim的compiler设成tex, 然后或者用makeprg或者写个makefile吧
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 在tex的filetype里挂上 let &l:makeprg = 'pdflatex --interaction=nonstopmode '.@%
<iGoogle> 园体在win下显示，真丑陋的。 cfy
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 那个setlocal makeprg和这个什么区别
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 我用xelatex
<happyaron> 白酒ee
<happyaron> 拜见ee
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 应该一样的吧，我在vim里设置成没有发现Makefile时用那个
<iGoogle> happyaron:  happy
<myke2`> Jagdwurst let &l就是没有makefile的时候？
<iGoogle> cfy: 才发现，那截图是320的。小得看不清
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 等会儿我去看看关于makeprg的中文说明
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 你可以帮崽崽在人人里注册一个帐号。这样就元老了。。。
<iGoogle> 那是91截图的。不是本级截图的。本级的，放不出来。
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 你这没体会到jb的好处啊。。。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 神是IP用户？
<iGoogle> 嘛好处，安装了一堆软件，够了。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 果然是小孩子的玩具。。。。
<iGoogle> 额。试试ssh
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 不是
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: &l只是那个buffer的
<cba> 有没有装 mac os的
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 还是不想设置，一旦更新vim什么都没了，还是老老实实学习写makefile
<edison0354> cba: 举手
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 我也都自己写makefile，能把图片包括进去
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 图片最近在学asy
<cba> 部一个一个单40G硬盘 怎么分区好？
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: ……我没那需求
<cfy> iGoogle: opera的userjs爽不爽？
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: xfig够我用的了
<cba> 安装是不是在装什么引导器 变色龙 bootthink之类的？
<edison0354> cba: 是的
<cfy> edison0354: 春天里那百花开？
<cba> 要破解么？
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<edison0354> cfy: 今天看CCAV的新闻
<edison0354> cfy: 说那俩人要上春晚了
<edison0354> cba: 要装些破解驱动
<cba> 难装不？
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。不看av。
<edison0354> cba: 还有在这里讨论这个会被群殴的==
<edison0354> cba: 不好装吧
<cfy> 讨论啥？
<cba> 我正下 mac os x 10.6.3
<cfy> ymfl
<edison0354> cba: 自己去远景看看吧，那里的黑苹果很牛
<cfy> ylmf?
<myke2`> 请问
<edison0354> cba: 都10.6.6了……
<edison0354> cba: 不过原版只有.3
<myke2`> 请问vim快捷键有没有代替"G$"两个的
<cba> 下原版的可以升级不？
<happyaron> cba: 宣传ylmf的会被bot吼，讨论正经问题啥都可以。
<edison0354> cba: 可以
<cfy> edison0354: 你有ipod touch 32G?
<cba> 啊荣没说ylmf啊
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 移到最后一行的最后一个字符?
<edison0354> cfy: 无iOS设备……
<myke2`> Jagdwurst yes
<edison0354> ylmf
<edison0354> 雨林木风
<edison0354> happyaron: bot呢？
<cfy> edison0354: 厄，那到底谁有。。。我记得谁说过他有ipod touch 32G.....
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<happyaron> edison0354: 过年去了吧。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 那是水牛。水牛不在。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 我在瞎猜。。。。
<myke2`> happyaron ylmf是基于Ubuntu的吗?
<happyaron> cfy: 就是水牛。。。
<edison0354> myke2`: 是的
<iGoogle> 啥都没。 ssh了干吗。就2目录。
<happyaron> myke2`: 以前有基于fedora的，现在是ubuntu
<Kandu> cba: 要不試試 mac os 的開源版
<cfy> happyaron: 我说ylmf那段，他们估计没说。我只是随便提到ylmf....
<cuihao> 哎，这辈子还没用过yum
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<cfy> iGoogle: su -
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜神，learning perl看一些之后发现就会一句，#!/usr/bin/perl
<cfy> iGoogle: root啊。
<cba> 还有开源版 ？
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<Kandu> cba: 蘋果釋出源碼的 darwin
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 自己绑定一个鍵就行了
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 而且我不喜欢用$
<Kandu> cba: PowerPC 和 x86 都可以
<edison0354> Kandu: 那个一直是开源的啊
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 按起来太麻烦
<cba> 就想装一个玩玩 没用过
<myke2`> Jagdwurst主要如果原生的有就不要帮顶了
<Kandu> edison0354: 嗯
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 一般直接大写A
<myke2`> Jagdwurst s/帮顶/绑定/g
<RavenChan> MaskRay,  MaskRay
<cfy> happyaron: 然后在下面用注释写上程序的功能，让ee补全XD
<ayaka> 一个问题，gnome带compiz,,smplayer暂停和下一影片时会抖动一下
<redmorning> perl新闻组，推荐一下
<myke2`> Jagdwurst A不就直接进入Insert Mode
<Kandu> edison0354: 剛剛發現 cba 好像不知道這個，於是說一下
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你ck-list-sessions的输出是什么？
<edison0354> Kandu: 我原先还好奇破解内核是咋写出来的，后来发现kernel是开源的……
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 也移到最后了
<iGoogle> Default-Landscape.png*  PkgInfo*   images/       resources.xml*
<iGoogle> Default-Portrait.png*   PvZ*       music/        sounds/
<iGoogle> Icon.png*               compiled/  net_content/  video/
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 即使A<ESC>也比按$方便
<myke2`> Jagdwurst然后C+[?
<cfy> Pvz....
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我还等着你被bot警告呢……
<happyaron> cfy: Good!
<cfy> edison0354: +1
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ** (ck-list-sessions:5375): WARNING **: Failed to get list of seats: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 127
<cba> 还真不知道
<iGoogle> kk被我控制了的。
<cba> 和mac os x有多大差别？
<iGoogle> bot没用
<cfy> .
<edison0354> cba: 开源的是OSX中的一些组件
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你网络怎么控制的？
<cba> ee也在 加班么？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: wicd or wpa_supplicant
<cfy> cba: ee怎么可能在加班。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我喜欢wpa_supplicant
<cfy> RavenChan: bsd?
<cfy> RavenChan: bsd中？
<RavenChan> cfy, 没bsd
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是我觉得wicd很烂啊
<cfy> RavenChan: 那在干啥呢？无线出问题了？
<RavenChan> cfy, 没什么
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么会用过wicd?
<myke2`> RavenChan 那么用什么?
<myke2`> RavenChan 我现在要代替wicd
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我也这么觉得，无线很难连上
<ofan> netcfg
<cfy> myke2`: wpa_supplicant
<RavenChan> myke2`, 所以就不知道了嘛= =我自己在用networkmanager
<myke2`> MaskRay 我启动有时会panic怎么回事
<cfy> wpa_cli
<cfy> 应该不错的。
<MaskRay> ofan: 这就算了，连 Makefile 都写不好的东西
<RavenChan> myke2`, 具体信息？
<RavenChan> MaskRay,  = =netcfg很牛的
<myke2`> RavenChan 没看清楚，主要是一系列堆栈信息
<myke2`> ofan 你不是说netcfg不如自己写C
<edison0354> cba: 对了，你要去远景的话，旧的leopard区也去看看吧，那里也很多好帖子的，SL和leo差的不多
<cba> 谢谢啊
<ofan> myke2`: c写太麻烦了... 省事还是用NM
<myke2`> cfy ArchLinux我不知道怎么自动wpa, 是否要修改启动脚本
<myke2`> ofan 三天打鱼，两天晒网
<ofan> 直接wpa_supplicant啊
<cfy> myke2`: RavenChan是arch.
<myke2`> ofan 不自动的
<ofan> myke2`: 不合适用c写
<ofan> myke2`: 脚本化
<myke2`> ofan 能不能直接/etc/rc.multi修改？
<cfy> MaskRay: 骨头回复你没？
<iGoogle> bigthud.caf: CoreAudio Format audio file version 1 这格式的
<ofan> myke2`: 丢到.xinitrc之类的不就可以了
<RavenChan> cfy, wicd似乎不能掉线自动重连？
<ofan> myke2`: 我现在就把连无线的配置做脚本了，连的时候一个命令就行
<myke2`> ofan 扔.xinitrc或者.zshrc似乎风格不好
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有。
<cuihao> /etc/rc.local 是用户自定义开机脚本
<ofan> myke2`: 神马风格？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, , wicd似乎不能掉线自动重连？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 没东西依赖 consolekit，看上去可以移除了。。
<myke2`> RavenChan 我也觉得
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我也觉得，那功能形同虚设
<myke2`> RavenChan 虽然有个自动连接的选项，我照样经常断了不连接了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我就是因为network-manager-applet才必须要consolekit= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: wpa_supplicant
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, wpa_spplicant会自动重连么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 不清楚。没用过。
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/135564
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不清楚
<myke2`> RavenChan 不是wpa_supplicant管理连接的
<myke2`> RavenChan 应该说你的dhcpcd
<myke2`> RavenChan wpa_supplicant只不过是负责让驱动知道要连接的SSID和密码，这个是一直守护着的
<myke2`> RavenChan 关键是dhcpcd会不会掉线之后自动重新分配IP
<RavenChan> myke2`, 这个是会的
<myke2`> RavenChan 我感觉不会
<ofan> dhcp定时更新的
<myke2`> RavenChan wicd有个地方，设置DHCP后台的，我已经弄到dhcpcd了
<RavenChan> myke2`, 主要是wicd不会重新链接
<RavenChan> myke2`, 连接
<cfy> iGoogle: 好大的屏幕。。。
<cuihao> 我以前以为DHCP分配IP必须要开dhcpcd，用了Arch才发现，不用原来也行。
<myke2`> RavenChan 他fork()了一个dhcpcd
<RavenChan> cuihao, 那怎么做？
<cfy> RavenChan: 貌似还有个wpa_cli的你可以试试，看看能不能弄。
<iGoogle> cfy: 咋没找到视频的位置呢
<cfy> iGoogle: 视频？
<cuihao> =。= 直接开机就获取了啊
<RavenChan> myke2`, 我知道，但是重连不光是dhcpcd的事
<iGoogle> 是啊。直接传视频过去
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么会没有。。。。
<myke2`> RavenChan 还有谁的事情
<iGoogle>  /private/var/mobile/Media/DCIM/100APPLE
<iGoogle> 这是图片的位置
<cfy> MaskRay: 囧。难道骨头对这个程序失去兴趣了？
<RavenChan> myke2`, 内核不会一见到就自动去连接
<RavenChan> myke2`, ssid要重新指定的
<cfy> RavenChan: 那就静态好了。
<cfy> RavenChan: 什么加密？
<cfy> wpa-psk?
<RavenChan> cfy, 我们学校没静态的可以用= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 一定要dhcp的
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦？还有这样的呀。
<RavenChan> cfy, 而且也不是这个问题= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 那是啥问题？
<huangg> ?
<cfy> web认证？
<RavenChan> cfy, 现在还是用networkmanager算了= =
<cfy> @_@
<myke2`> RavenChan 已经由wpa_supplicant指定阿
<edison0354> iGoogle: 神用的是第几代IP？
<myke2`> RavenChan wpa_supplicant会通知内核驱动的阿
<MaskRay> cfy: 可能吧，毕竟2008年最后更新的
<myke2`> RavenChan 就是所谓的-Dwext
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了。自己弄下好了。实在不行写个perl的也好维护。你放到github啥的。我也fork....
<ofan> http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/01/google-translate-real-time/  帅歪了....
<happyaron> http://bentutu.com/?p=808
<^k^> ⇪ title: 笨兔兔 - [译]如何成为Ubuntu开发者:简介
<ofan> http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/01/google-translate-real-time/  帅歪了....
<happyaron> edison0354: 神是ipv89
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥意思？
<iGoogle> 啥。 edison0354
<myke2`> RavenChan 我觉得现在我无线网络远远不如Windows7
<edison0354> iGoogle: 你不是iphone？
<happyaron> edison0354: ipv9炒得比较火，八哥在用八根ipv8，所以神只能选更强大的结合体-ipv89
<iGoogle> cfy: 你不知道目录。ssh了干吗
<iGoogle> 不是。 edison0354
<MaskRay> cfy: 我确实想重写。。
<myke2`> (8 + 9) >> 1 == 8
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗
<happyaron> 重写emerge吧。。。
<happyaron> 这绝对是展示你才华的地方。
<happyaron> 你们
<cfy> MaskRay: 重写吧。awk看着都bian niu
<MaskRay> cfy: 要看 ansi 颜色序列，用什么比较好？
<cfy> happyaron: MaskRay要用haskell写啊。
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，能编出不依赖haskell的binary不？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我没这水平。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个直接照着骨头的用不就好了？
<happyaron> cfy: 不能的话写了只能用来装nb
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得跟emerge的配套比较好吧。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 静态链接就好了，ghc --make 默认就是这样的
<happyaron> MaskRay: 还是C++/perl 好
<happyaron> MaskRay: 不好
<shui_> myke2`, 反正事实如此，wicd在断掉以后就上不去网了,nm的话就会过一会重新连上去
<happyaron> MaskRay: 那样gentoo的人会bs你
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥静态链接就要鄙视？
<myke2`> shui_ 是吗
<myke2`> shui_ 改nm
<myke2`> shui_ nm的命令行容易上手吗?
<happyaron> cfy: bs没事就静态的做法，很正常
<cfy> MaskRay: 哎，我觉得emerge一定要重写。。。。太那个了。。。首先是py :),其次慢
<MaskRay> happyaron: 还好，helloworld 也就 400+KB
<cfy> happyaron: 这样子。那依赖ghc的话也不好吧。
<happyaron> cfy: 你动手用perl，他动手用C/C++，看社区支持谁。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，最小依赖
<happyaron> MaskRay: ^
<ofan> 用perl写也不见得会快
<cfy> happyaron: 他动手 haskell....
<happyaron> ofan: 但是不依赖python
<ofan> happyaron: 依赖perl..
<happyaron> cfy: 那你用perl，为了perl的荣誉而战！
<cfy> ofan: 如果正则多我觉得快。
<happyaron> ofan: 没有perl的*nix太少了
<ofan> cfy: 正则是祸水
<happyaron> ofan: 没这东西几乎没法活
<cfy> ofan: 不用正则要perl干啥。。。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 好吧
<myke2`> ofan 正则的效率是O(mn)吧?
<cfy> MaskRay: 或许可以写个弄下.你确定要haskell写么？
<ofan> myke2`: 看实现吧
<MaskRay> happyaron: 默认依赖也很少，附加的只有 gmp
<MaskRay> cfy: 写不来。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得没啥，依赖py就已经气死人了。。。。
<myke2`> ofan 我看到字符有限自动机的实现如果存储空间是线性的，要O(mn), 如果存储空间是指数的，有种实现是O(m + n)
<cfy> myke2`: m是啥？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你想用haskell写什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: perl正则的效率是啥？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道，nfa 最坏情况是指数级的
<RavenChan> myke2`, 正则效率是非多项式的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哇塞。。。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你想用haskell写什么？
<alvin_rxg> vim 和 emacs 刚打完架， perl && python 接着打？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: e-file
<cfy> MaskRay: paludis也是py实现？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那是什么= =
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell实现e-file?!
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个小脚本你要依赖ghc啊。。。。
<ofan> py和perl貌似都打过了
<MaskRay> cfy: 那还是 Perl 吧
<cfy> RavenChan: 一个查询文件归属包的脚本
<myke2`> RavenChan 我搞错了? 还是去查下等会儿, 现在在写tex
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，用perl....
<MaskRay> cfy: 察看 ansi 颜色序列，用什么比较好？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过你在学习haskell就两说了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_escape_code
<cfy> MaskRay: http://isthe.com/chongo/tech/comp/ansi_escapes.html
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得只要直接借用awk脚本里的不就好了？
<cfy> MaskRay: top-down还是bottom-up?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我是指察看 eix 颜色代码，用到 e-file 中。还是用 emacs term 吧
<myke2`> RavenChan 给定正则表达式r和输入记号序列x，判断r是否能够接受x。
<myke2`>  
<myke2`> 使用NFA的情况下，由正则表达式生成NFA的时间复杂度为O(|r|)，另外由于NFA的状态数最多为r的2倍，因此空间复杂度为O(|r|)。由NFA判断是否接受x时，时间复杂度为O(|r|×|x|)。因此，总体上处理时间与 r、x的长度之积成比例。这种处理方法在x不是很长时十分有效。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不明白。。。。。
<RavenChan> myke2`, 哪看的？
<myke2`> RavanChan 不正规，http://www.cnblogs.com/starspace/archive/2008/12/05/1348233.html
<MaskRay> myke2`: 状态数最多 O(2^|r|)
<myke2`> MaskRay 给出处
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈，genlop就是perl写的。
<MaskRay> myke2`: 每个节点选取或不选取，两种状态，|r|个节点就是 2^|r|
<RavenChan> myke2`, NFA应该是没有多项式做法的，除非是量子计算机
<cfy> corelist Term::ANSIColor
<Jagdwurst> 空间上O(r)没错
<cfy> Term::ANSIColor was first released with perl v5.6.0
<RavenChan> MaskRay, DFA应该是有多项式方法的吧？
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 空间也不止 O(r)
<Jagdwurst> dfa是O(2^r)
<myke2`> RavenChan NPC?
<RavenChan> myke2`, 不知道是否是NPC
<RavenChan> myke2`, 我觉得可能是
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 是的，但 NFA 转成 DFA 状态数最坏也会变成指数级
<RavenChan> MaskRay, DFA是多项式的
<myke2`> MaskRay 还是找官方的东西
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这我知道
 * cfy 最后给个总结。。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, NFA->DFA,生成的DFA状态可能有指数级
<RavenChan> myke2`, wiki
 * cfy 讨论好了。你们给个总结吧XD
<Jagdwurst> 不是都说了 nfa 状态数量是 O(r),　dfa数量是 O(2^r)
<myke2`> RavenChan 我正搜索wikipedia, 很难搜索
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 有空还是来一块写游戏= =吧
<myke2`> MaskRay RavenChan Constructing the DFA for a regular expression of size m has the time and memory cost of O(2m), but it can be run on a string of size n in time O(n).
<myke2`> RavenChan MaskRay An alternative approach is to simulate the NFA directly, essentially building each DFA state on demand and then discarding it at the next step, possibly with caching. This keeps the DFA implicit and avoids the exponential construction cost, but running cost rises to O(nm).
<myke2`> RavenChan MaskRay 出处：http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression
<qsdiy> what is this?
<cfy> myke2`: 那你觉得用perl重写emerge会不会变快？
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 你漏掉一个上标（乘方），后果很严重的
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 2^m吧
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 那是空间复杂度
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 所以我给了出处，查证更加方便
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 前面你们讨论的不是空间复杂度吗
<myke2`> Jugdwurst 我刚才说的是时间
<Jagdwurst> <MaskRay> myke2`: 状态数最多 O(2^|r|)
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 至少我说的是时间
<ofan> 他说的时间复杂度
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 那就当作建文状态机的时间吧
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 建立
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 好像NPC就是说时间复杂度的一个概念吧?
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 建立状态机和执行的时间不一样的
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 而且那个是DFA的空间
<RavenChan> http://perl.plover.com/NPC/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Perl Regular Expression Matching is NP-Hard
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 不清楚，按照Wiki的说法，谁给一个正确的说法
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 我English很差，谁给个比较完整的说法？
<RavenChan> myke2`, 不清楚，大概那个nm算法有不少限制吧
<RavenChan>  These algorithms are fast, but using them for recalling grouped subexpressions, lazy quantification, and similar features is tricky.
<myke2`> RavenChan 你把这几段全部看下然后总结吧
<happyaron> cfy: 我觉得解决依赖关系的部分还是要用C/C++实现
<RavenChan> myke2`, 反正perl里的正则是NPC的
<myke2`> RavenChan 我也想知道下最终结果
<myke2`> RavenChan NP-Hard 就是说强于NPC咯
<RavenChan> perl.plover.com/NPC/NPC-3SAT.html
<MaskRay> myke2, RavenChan: nfa 是多项式的，我搞错了。。。
<RavenChan> perl.plover.com/NPC/NPC-3COL.html
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<myke2`> RavenChan 归约成3-SAT?
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: http://s2.kimag.es/share/64067544.png
<RavenChan> MaskRay, nfa不是多项式的吧？
<MaskRay> myke2, RavenChan: 复杂度是状态数和匹配串长度乘积
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 龙书上的表
<cfy> happyaron: perl都写不出来。别说C了。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 哪？
<happyaron> cfy: 那apt是咋写出来的？
<happyaron> cfy: 看实现的效率啦
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 能否解释下？那个语言我看不懂
<MaskRay> RavenChan: O(|状态数|)*O(|匹配串长度”)
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 状态数= =
<myke2`> Jagdwurst French or Germen?
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 龙书的翻译版，　最下面那张表NEA就是英文的NFA, DEA翻译过来就是DFA
<MaskRay> RavenChan: nfa 嘛，把所有可能当大的状态记录一下，每处理一个字符，取出可达状态，转移一下。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 哪看到的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 哦 = =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 突然想起来的。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 状态数一般不都是指数的么= =
<happyaron> Debian Squeeze很快来了。
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 中间那一列是空间，右边一列是时间
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 那么为什么是NP-Hard?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 指的是那种表现能力和 dfa 等价的正则表达式
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ..
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我觉得用nfa模拟逻辑电路是可能的
<cfy> hagebake: 我说照我这水平。。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 那里是聊天还是状态的回复？
<myke2`> 请问vim-latex下老是出来<++>怎么办
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: Ctrl + J
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 不知。没系统学过正则表达式。但状态机很常用
<cfy> edison0354: 好吧，我知道了。。。。那是状态。。。
<ofan> wiki上讲的很清楚嘛
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 我也是不知道，我本来想问问题，看见你们讨论的和我知道的好像不一样，于是插话了。
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 曾经学习过一点点正则表达式，现在全忘了
<edison0354> cfy: 好吧
<RavenChan> myke2`, 似乎比较弱的正则是可以多项式的= =
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 我一边打skype聊天一边看irc，看到哪行就插一下话
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 我的emacs开了vimpulse，现在回复输入昵称非常不方便
<cfy> Linux没win下的软件丰富是肯定的。总的来说肯定是win更有优势所以现在才这么普及
<Jagdwurst> myke2`: 不会用emacs，虽然尝试了N次
<cfy> 谁来反驳下。。。
<myke2`> cfy 不知道win为什么会丰富起来
<cfy> myke2`: 我就知道不要搭讪我同学。。。。
<cfy> 肯定会纠结的。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<myke2`> Jagdwurst 不会用emacs, 于是开了viper + vimpulse
<myke2`> cfy 我就是想问下
<myke2`> cfy 我觉得这事情很奇怪
<myke2`> cfy win什么时候变得流行了
<myke2`> cfy 原来别人用的都是MS-DOS?
<Jagdwurst> cfy: pc+dos比linux早
<RavenChan> myke2`, 你可以看看win的历年销量。。。
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 从dos过来自然就win了
<RavenChan> Jagdwurst, msdos的使用率不高的
<RavenChan> Jagdwurst, 那时候有好多dos
<myke2`> RavenChan 记得Bill Gates说过
<RavenChan> myke2`, 说过啥？
<Jagdwurst> RavenChan: 当时国内一大堆专业软件都是dos的，所有的书附帯的程序／代码也都是dos下才能编译运行的……不用dos都没法看书了
<cfy> Jagdwurst: unix呢？
<myke2`> RavenChan 要让FreeDOS在德国消失，消失的干干净净
<Jagdwurst> cfy: pc上没有
<edison0354> cfy: 啥是GTD？
<cfy> edison0354: get it done.
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<cfy> get things done...
<cfy> edison0354: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getting_Things_Done
<myke2`> RavenChan 好像不是FreeDOS,是另外某个DOS
<RavenChan> Jagdwurst, 你说的那是9几年？
<cfy> edison0354: 一种安排时间的理念。就是把事情列出来。然后完成它们，而不是规定死什么时候干什么。
<cfy> edison0354: 有权重地完成
<myke2`> RavenChan DR-DOS
<RavenChan> myke2`, 嗯。。。。drdos现在还存在
<myke2`> RavenChan 恐怕现在Bill Gates想让GNU消失的干干净净吧
<RavenChan> myke2`, 而且还要钱= =
<RavenChan> myke2`, 未必= =
<myke2`> RavenChan 我觉得Bill Gates应该曾经想过
<RavenChan> myke2`, bill gates是个聪明人，而且现在他已经退休了= =
<myke2`> RavenChan 哦
<cfy> edison0354: 真纠结。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 每当遇到win转linux的时候。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<cfy> RavenChan: 比如同学问题。linux比win好在哪里
<Kandu> cfy: 有需要的人，不宣傳，他都會轉。沒需要的人，自然是 win32 最好用了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。。。可是这样显得linux无力。。。。
<myke2`> cfy 你说也许没好处，不就ok了。
<cfy> myke2`: 那我不如保持沉默
<cuihao> 用Linux显得比较专业 XD
<Kandu> cfy: 你為他設身處地想想：我就看看電影，聽聽音樂，玩玩遊戲，聊聊天的， win32 上工具很多很漂亮很簡單。 linux 上很少
 * RavenChan 随便咯，别人用linux,我又拿不到钱
<myke2`> cfy 恩
<qsdiy> go sleep
<Jagdwurst> cuihao: 看你什么专业了，有些专业一定要用adobe的软件，用了linux那就相当不专业了
<cfy> Kandu: 很少么？要是我爸妈没用过win,现在用linux也不会有啥差感觉了吧
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 嗯，是这样，我同学就问我怎么跑adobe的软件
<cfy> apple的sdk也不行吧。
<Kandu> cfy: 會啊，他看到別人用 qq 很容易，他們若想聊 qq 就沒那麼方便了
<myke2`> cfy 主要是如果Windows忽然没盗版了
<cfy> Kandu: 我爸妈不qq...
<myke2`> cfy 那就
<Kandu> cfy: 例子 :)
<myke2`> cfy 这东西有一定的规律，个人只能尽力
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<Kandu> cfy: 試玩了 wesnoth，不如文明有深度啊
<cfy> myke2`: 我有时在想蝴蝶效应。。。如果用linux的都能给外界比较好的影响，那么大家对于linux的看法会不会有所改变呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 我喜欢‘简单’的游戏 XD
<RavenChan> cfy, = =其实linux的出现已经很不稳定了，要是历史略有变动，很可能是linux都不会存在
<myke2`> cfy 说实话，只有那些喜欢折腾的，或者对Win不满的，或者有Linux需求的，才会用
<jyfl987> 利用一款名为“Camfrog”(简称CF)的多视频电视会议软件开设网上淫秽色情聊天室，纠集数十个“主持人”、“宝贝”每天24小时不断疯狂地进行色情“现场秀”，在线观看者最高达1800多人，并通过出售多视频注册码等手段获利……据悉，此案涉及全国14个省、市、自治区，规模之大、影响之坏为近年来罕见，引起中央领导同志的高度重视，批示è¦
<cuihao> 哇咔咔
<cuihao> 乱码
<myke2`> cfy 否则，你怎么说辞，他们也当耳边风
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，確實很簡單
<cfy> myke2`: 嗯。所以我纠结。。。我有个同学就是不断尝试发行版。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 讓他去用 freebsd
<cuihao> 就我们机房而言，不打网络游戏的人都投奔Linux了，打游戏的都没有 =。=
<cfy> RavenChan: 为啥这么说？只有 open source?
<Tenzu_> ...
<myke2`> cfy 其实很多人，用Linux，有的只是开开3D罢了，真正做事结果还是回到Windows
<cfy> Kandu: 厄，freebsd....不是图形安装界面的他肯定不会尝试。。。
<cfy> myke2`: sigh...没开过的路过。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯。。。我觉得gnu可能是个稳定的结果
<Kandu> cuihao: 你們用 noi linux ?
<myke2`> cfy 他们无法接受Linux的文化
<cuihao> Kandu: Ubuntu
<myke2`> NOI Linux \cdots
<RavenChan> cfy, 所以其实gnu/hurd是个更可能的历史
<Kandu> cuihao: 高中是吧？
<cuihao> noi linux 太旧
<cuihao> 嗯
<myke2`> NOI Linux话说是三分模仿，七分创造。
<cfy> RavenChan: 不对啊。
<cfy> RavenChan: 你忘了bsd啊
<myke2`> cfy 我觉得GNU/Hurd不可能是
<Kandu> myke2`: 也不是文化問題，若我要長時間不編程了，我也會多用 win32
<cfy> RavenChan: 如果你kill了linus...再过两年bsd就出来了呀
<MaskRay> noi linux 已经用上 ubuntu 10.04 了
<Kandu> myke2`: 日常應用， win32 很有優勢
<Tenzu_> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<cfy> myke2`: 嗯。。。
<myke2`> cfy FreeBSD可能，但是GNU/Hurd我觉得不可能
<cfy> myke2`: 嗯， 同感
<cfy> RavenChan: myke2`: gnu+bsd,然后现在吵得更厉害。。。
<Jagdwurst> 这些并不是技术上的原因，完全是经济条件／投资方决定的
<cfy> 能不能建模模拟下？
<cfy> 历史的发展？
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<RavenChan> cfy, gnu会接纳bsd么
<cfy> RavenChan: 所以吵架啊。。。一直吵啊吵的。。。
<cuihao> 诶？协议都不一样吧
<cfy> 然后高德纳出来
<cfy> 带领一批牛人，全部重写。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, gnu会接受linux的话，跟linux用的协议/工具链都又很大关系的
<cfy> 冲刺世界和平。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 完全不看好高德纳
<cfy> RavenChan: 也不用gnu bsd,出现个freebsd就可以啦
<RavenChan> cfy, knuth大神还是比较适合做理论= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 所以说带领嘛
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 为何
<billlee> ~/.profile 的作用范围是怎么样的？如果我在 .profile 用 ulimit 设置了 core dump, 那么是不是会影响到这个用户的所有进程？
<RavenChan> jyfl987, = =
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 为何为何为何
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 不为何= =
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 好吧 这也算是个理由
<Loongjiang> 用fedora的可以去fedora-china，那里真他妈安静
<cfy> 用perl的去perlchian
<cfy> 用perl的去perlchina
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么不去perlchina 啊。。。。
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 有些人理论强，有些人则善于实践。。
<cuihao> archlinux-cn也甚是冷
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 你看 你还是得敲打敲打才一点点的吐理由
<Loongjiang> 大家别争了，干脆都去linux好了
<cfy> ed2k://|file|[有关时间旅行的热门问题].Frequently.Asked.Questions.About.Time.travel.2009.DVDRiP.XViD-DiVERSE.avi|733919232|520FB651DD4C30EB171F84B87D3DE0B4|/
<^k^> ⇪ 0.68 GB
<cfy> 修复了？
 * cfy 96.7%
<cuihao> * cfy 96.7% 这句信息是啥？
<cfy> cuihao: 我下载的进度
<jyfl987> cfy: 那个电影很不错 哈哈
<cfy> RavenChan: Groove.Coverage.-.[Greatest.Hits].专辑
<jyfl987> 撸管睡觉去
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<cfy> jyfl987: 还没下玩。纠结。。。下了好久了。。。
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 喂！
<cfy> RavenChan: 上次是不是你有说推荐歌曲？
<jyfl987> cfy: 有在线看的
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 什么事
<cfy> jyfl987: 厄。。。。总是忘记搜。。。
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 没什么= =sy不要过度
<jyfl987> cfy: 就在youku上 还是高清的
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 哦 我还以为有重要事情呢
<jyfl987> 88
<cfy> 又骗人。。。
<cfy> 哪有。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 弄错了？你没问我过歌曲？
<farewell> 编译核心安装后，grub如何设置啊？
<myke2`> farewell Ubuntu?
<farewell> 是到
<farewell> 的
<farewell> myke2`, 因为新版的修改了GRUB的方式，网上的教程都显老绿
<farewell> 了
<RavenChan> cfy, 啊啊我问过
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。
<RavenChan> cfy, 不过这张专辑我知道的= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。。。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 所以你白推荐了= =
<billlee> farewell, update-grub
<cfy> RavenChan: 呵呵。
<farewell> billlee, 不用修改ctg  grub.d？  会自适应吗？
<billlee> farewell, 会自动检测 vmlinuz 和 initrd
<farewell> billlee, 嗯，成功了
<myke2`> farewell ubuntu最好是make-kpkg
<myke2`> farewell 这样什么麻烦都没了
<farewell> myke2`, 我试试
<myke2`> farewell 以包的形式进入apt管理
<myke2`> farewell 否则你卸载内核，重新安装内核就不方便了
<myke2`> farewell 也不是不方便
<billlee> myke2`, 我这样用发现更麻烦，好像不能完全兼容
<cuihao> 这里有能聊天的机器人么
<myke2`> billlee 应该兼容的吧
<myke2`> billlee 一方面Debian的官方文档我看见过讲这种方法的
<billlee> myke2`, 卸载就直接 rm, 我试的时候好像 dkms, update-initramfs 之中有一个没有正确调用，还是要手动执行
<billlee> myke2`, 所以我现在倒是 make install
<myke2`> billlee 直接purge不行？
<myke2`> billlee 主要是制作deb包就进入dpkg管理了
<billlee> myke2`, 是安装时有一个没有正确调用
<farewell> billlee, myke2`你们俩对于我太高端绿，不懂了:-)
<billlee> farewell, 你没有执行 update-initramfs 吗？
<myke2`> farewell 你参照forum.ubuntu.org.cn里面有的
<myke2`> farewell 现在arch linux, 这些无所谓了
<farewell> billlee, 你说的是什么？
<myke2`> farewell 我不要initrd又不要initramfs
<farewell> 我什么时候貌似用过。忘了
<billlee> farewell, 就是生成 /boot/initrd.*
<myke2`> farewell 只要在grub加上linux /mykernel即可
<billlee> farewell, 你是怎么安装内核的呀？
<myke2`> billlee 自己编译内核恐怕很多情况不需要initrd
<farewell> billlee, 哎呀，/boot/ 里面真没有initrd
<farewell> 嗯，是自己编译的
<billlee> myke2`, 没有 initrd 就看不到启动画面了。另外我没有把所有需要用的都编译进 vmlinuz, 毕竟有些功能不是一直用，编译成模块不需要时就不必加载
<myke2`> billlee 什么启动画面
<myke2`> billlee 不是有linux logo的么
<farewell> myke2`, 你说的是手动加入 /mykernel吧   刚才bill说的方法 update试过了
<billlee> myke2`, 我是说 Ubuntu Logo 的那个
<myke2`> billlee 你还有这个追求？
<billlee> farewell,  用update-grub了就不必手动加了
<myke2`> billlee 最重要的是开机到加载rootfs之前所有东西必须进内核
<farewell> billlee, 嗯，文件上来看 是这样的
<billlee> myke2`, 一般是这样，但似乎不一定吧，把模块放进 initramfs 也行。不过 rootfs 是一直 mount 着的，它依赖的功能没必要编译成模块。
<myke2`> billlee 我说的是没有initrd的情况下，否则panic
<rrning> I use scim input. I can call the SCIM out, But I can't input in Chinese. anyone know why?
<myke2`> billlee 我说的是：有些驱动，必须在rootfs挂载前加载，这些要进内核（如果没有initrd）
<billlee> myke2`, 知道，这是当然的
<myke2`> billlee 好像initrd就不需要了
<billlee> core dump 的大小限制一般要怎么设置？
<myke2`> billlee 默认多少就多少
<billlee> myke2`, 默认是 0
<billlee> billlee, 我需要进行调试
<billlee> myke2`,  我需要进行调试
<myke2`> billlee 调试内核？
<billlee> 不是内核
<myke2`> billlee 内核驱动？
<billlee> myke2`, 用户空间进程。
<billlee> amule
<myke2`> billlee 不需要吧
<myke2`> 你看Kernel Documents
<billlee> myke2`, 关键是它是不定时崩溃的，我不想用 gdb 一直跟着它。
<billlee> 和内核无关
 * RavenChan 啊啊，mpd又出问题..
<billlee> 是 ulimit 的那个 core dump
<rechael> 问一下 论坛上那个可以贴图的地址是什么
<myke2`> billlee 不清楚，要么你问happyaron, 你可以参照F2的帮助
<huangg> .
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<myke2`> 。
<M-sprite> no body ?
<farewell> hmm？
<M-sprite> well
<farewell> is there any one is forwarding to the tomorrow?
<farewell> 算了 不显丑了，小学英语
<farewell> 用了2个be动词，高中老师不得羞死
<myke2`> 后面一个is去掉
<maonx> ..
<M-sprite> farewell: me
<farewell> 嗯，话说 高考的时候，我英语还是全校第一。。。大学，，遗憾啊
<myke2`> farewell 如果你高考后出国会如何？
<farewell> M-sprite, 你好啊，小年吉祥
<M-sprite> anybody will online until tommorow morning ?
<farewell> myke2`, 你的意思是，日本，人家好羞涩～ ～
<M-sprite> farewell: you too
<myke2`> farewell 我觉得你应该会觉得英语白学
<farewell> 人家才不懂什么 东京浩特
<farewell> myke2`, 不会白学啊，至少能看的懂你们在说什么  哈哈
<M-sprite> 这么晚了，online的人不少啊
<farewell> 大过年的，大家高兴，再苦再累  放肆一下
<myke2`> farewell 说实话，我出去过唯一一次，让我觉得英语白学
<farewell> myke2`, 哪？
<myke2`> farewell 到了公园里面，想问一个出口，想了半天，说了句"Where to exist(本来想说exit)"
<farewell> myke2`, 据说第一次听老外讲话一般都有这感想
<M-sprite> 是啊
 * happyaron 外教？口语老师？
<M-sprite> 外教
<myke2`> farewell 后来我跟老外讲话，都是先在纸头上面写好，给他们看的
<farewell> myke2`, 你应该这样想，老外不会嘲笑你的，你就当自己说的是伦敦郊区的口音，口音太重
<happyaron> 我们学校外面一堆印度人来学医的。。。
<myke2`> farewell 不是嘲笑
<farewell> myke2`, 嗯？
<myke2`> farewell 就是瞬间感到英语白学了
<farewell> myke2`, 理解
<myke2`> farewell 想了半天才说了句语法完全错误的话
<myke2`> farewell 如果让我选ABCD这种题不会选错
<billlee> 我第一次和遇到两个讲英语的两个外国人时，我和他们之间讲大家听懂，他们两个人之间讲我一个字也听不懂。
<myke2`> farewell 大概学了1x年英语就学了如何选ABCD
<farewell> myke2`, 我学了半年的操作系统，来玩linux也感觉白学了，话说 实践课还写了个文件系统
<billlee> happyaron, ulimit 的 core dump 大小怎么设置比较合适？
<myke2`> farewell 写文件系统？太nb了吧
<happyaron> billlee: 呃，没看过。。。
<farewell> myke2`, 我也是，话说高考的时候我选择题才错3个
<farewell> myke2`, 扣3分
<billlee> myke2`, 类似 fat 的文件容易写吧
<farewell> myke2`, 哥，别笑，非常简单到文件系统，只有 cd ls mk 功能
<farewell> 对
<farewell> 模拟FAT12的
<myke2`> farewell 我还没写过
<farewell> 还有一个系统多任务调度
<myke2`> farewell 我连文件系统怎么写都不知道
<farewell> C语言  800多行代码就K-O了
<ofan>  "愿君：百事可乐！'万事芬达！" 这邮件谁收到过 是不是垃圾邮件？
<myke2`> farewell 如何维护文件列表？
<billlee> myke2`, fat 就和链表差不多
<farewell> myke2`, 这些都感觉白学了， 我现在学linux应用 很吃力
<farewell> myke2`, 没有这功能，你说到文件系统太牛逼了
<myke2`> billlee 什么链表?
<billlee> myke2`, 文件列表似乎是放在一个固定的区域
<ofan> ....
<myke2`> farewell 没有文件怎么ls
<farewell> 对的，貌似是隐式链表
<myke2`> billlee 块状链表我就写不来了
<farewell> myke2`, fcb嘛
<ofan> myke2`: 树型结构
<billlee> myke2`, 第一块指向第二块，第二块指向第三快...
<farewell> myke2`, 一个块中 循环找fcb
<farewell> billlee, 很懂嘛，某非你也是同专业的:-)
<ofan> farewell: 单链表做文件系统？
<farewell> ofan, 差不多，老师只是让我们理解文件系统
<myke2`> billlee 和跳跃表比呢
<billlee> farewell, 高中学历还没拿到
<myke2`> farewell 写到内核中？
<ofan> 牛了个掰...
<farewell> billlee, 哥，超佩服你了，自学成才
<farewell> myke2`, 仅仅是文件系统，用C语言模拟的，
<ofan> myke2`: 搜 B+树
<myke2`> ofan 不会，你是说算法导论上的？
<happyaron> farewell: 没拿到的还有很多啊。
<RavenChan> farewell, 就是做FAT么= =？
<ofan> myke2`: 恩 书上有
<farewell> unix，用的是混合索引节点，还有位示图什么到
<farewell> RavenChan, 嗯
<RavenChan> farewell, 那是个链表？
<ofan> bitmap..？
<ofan> 位示图？
<farewell> RavenChan, 还有一个多任务的调度
<RavenChan> farewell, 好牛..
<farewell> 对啊，这个适用于小的文件系统
<myke2`> ofan 代码应该很长吧
<RavenChan> farewell, 电梯调度法？
<ofan> ...
<farewell> RavenChan, 别这么说，真的，说实话，很一般的，别搞的我在装逼
<happyaron> bitmap，ext2...
<ofan> ...
<ofan> myke2`: 写好能用且强壮那肯定是不短
<farewell> RavenChan, 电梯调度不是磁盘管理的么？文件系统也有？
<RavenChan> farewell, 我啥也不懂 = =乱说的
<ofan> 一会就到除夕了  嘎嘎嘎
<myke2`> 对了，问问
<RavenChan> farewell, 那文件系统的调度是什么意思？
<farewell> 我写到肯定差，呵呵！只用于理解文件系统，有些程序 理解的还没自己写的好
<myke2`> 很多文件名，是用Trie保存么
<ofan> myke2`: 就一字符串
<farewell> RavenChan, 文件系统调度？  啥？
<RavenChan> <farewell> RavenChan, 还有一个多任务的调度
<farewell> 那个是多任务，就是模拟分时系统
<farewell> RavenChan, 都是模拟的，别以为写内核的，吓我
<RavenChan> farewell, 哦。。。文件系统课？
<RavenChan> farewell, 哦。。。操作系统课？
<farewell> RavenChan, 操作系统课，嗯
<ofan> 话说手上有本操作系统 还没看
<RavenChan> farewell, 模拟分时？那就是要锁啊什么的了?
<ofan> farewell: 你们的是国内教材？
<farewell> RavenChan, 嗯
<myke2`> 那个 人人 有什么工具可以登陆？除了XMPP
<farewell> ofan, 是校内教材，^_^……我老师参与编写到
<farewell> 的
<happyaron> myke2`: xulrunner
<ofan> farewell: 这么狠，话说我们有几本也是老师编写的
<farewell> ofan, 明年编译原理才有国外的
<myke2`> happyaron 我去搜索下
<happyaron> myke2`: ...就是firefox/prism
<farewell> ofan, 嗯，如果国外教材一般就用原文了，不然还是国产的好
<ofan> farewell: 原文的好啊..
<myke2`> happyaron XMPP
<myke2`> happyaron 我觉得pidgin没用，装一个这么大的累赘
<RavenChan> farewell, 编译原理会很有趣吧。。。我还有两年才能学，大概。。
<farewell> ofan, 我英文差，还看专业书
<farewell> RavenChan, 你大1么？
<RavenChan> farewell, 是啊
<ofan> farewell: 一开始难点
<farewell> RavenChan, 真好，大一就有这么高觉悟，我大一的时候还在玩dota
<ofan> - -
<farewell> ofan, 嗯，我现在也在尝试
<RavenChan> farewell, 我也想玩dota可是不会= =
<farewell> RavenChan, 不会好，就跟抽烟一样，不学就好，你是计算机科学与技术？
<RavenChan> farewell, 嗯
<farewell> RavenChan, 这个假期，想学Java和Linux  呵呵
<RavenChan> farewell, 学linux是什么概念？APUE?
<farewell> 荒废了2年了，该做点正事了
<happyaron> myke2`: 呃
<RavenChan> farewell, ?
<farewell> RavenChan, 不清楚，现在正在学基础，比如 操作，正则  系统管理  内核模块
<farewell> RavenChan, 至少过完这个假期能和你们聊的上话才行呀，你们太牛了，至少对我来说  :-)
<RavenChan> farewell, 啥= =
<RavenChan> farewell, 您谦虚
<myke2`> farewell 什么大学
<farewell> RavenChan, 哎，现在上大一的 过年后 多大，周岁?
<farewell> my
<RavenChan> farewell, 过年还是18，现在也是18= =
<RavenChan> farewell, 什么大学 ?+1
<farewell> myke2`, 杭州的一所小有名气的大学，不敢报校名，不肖学生
<myke2`> farewell 哦
<myke2`> farewell 学校还教Linux?
<ofan> 我家里蹲大学..
<farewell> myke2`, 不教，操作系统课，只说2个系统，win  unix       或者说   dos 和  早期unix
<RavenChan> ofan, 加里顿！
<farewell> ofan, 物理系！
<happyaron> 有看过勇闯夺命岛的么？
<ofan> RavenChan: 奥 一时激动 打错了..
<myke2`> farewell 哦，原来如此
<farewell> 看过  尼姑拉斯的
<happyaron> 好看不？
<myke2`> farewell win教什么？
<farewell> 非常好
<happyaron> 那就看这个了，多谢。
<farewell> dos时期的文件系统，任务调度
<myke2`> farewell Windows我觉得没什么可以教的
<myke2`> farewell Windows资源好多都封闭的，哪里可以教
<myke2`> farewell 特别什么内核什么的
<ofan> myke2`: 有！
<ofan> myke2`: 逆向工程.. win下很发达
<farewell> myke2`, 你们玩linux，对win反感，虽然不知道代码，但是我们学实现过程
<myke2`> ofan 我觉得那个可能涉及法律问题
<ofan> myke2`: ..........................
<farewell> myke2`, 不过，教材中，我们也是着重描述unix
<myke2`> ofan Windows的EULA中没有禁止反向工程？
<ofan> myke2`: 想想数万万人还在用这有法律问题的操作系统..
<ofan> myke2`: 这...  不是理由啊
<farewell> myke2`, 微软跟IBM关系也不见但，IBM给微软做的WIN NT就很好
<ofan> myke2`: 既然说逆向了，法律神马的都不在乎了
<myke2`> ofan 反向工程本身不违反法律的
<ofan> myke2`: 要看目的和用途
<myke2`> ofan 前两天我在Wikipedia看到
<happyaron> myke2`: 我国法律说研究和学习不违法
<farewell> 那不如学gnu  用C跟着写一个，又不抄袭  哈哈 然后免费
<happyaron> myke2`: 研究和学习的破解都不违法
<ofan> myke2`: 这个没必要纠结吧
<myke2`> happyaron 那么M$的EULA在本国无效?
<happyaron> myke2`: 与法律不同的地方没啥效果
<happyaron> myke2`: 你“研究和学习”而破解，谁多拿你没法。
<myke2`> happyaron 也就是说可以在大学里面讲解《Undocumented Windows NT》？
<ofan> windows有开源的内核
<farewell> myke2`, 我想应该不能，不然为什么当初那个牛人写了个迷你的unix用于教学
<RavenChan>  /away
<myke2`> ofan ？不要告诉我ReactOS
<ofan> myke2`: no.. WRK 专门给人研究用的
<ofan> myke2`: 我还下载过，不过基本没什么价值
<happyaron> myke2`: 讲破解都没问题
<happyaron> farewell: 在天朝可以的，只不过哪有人愿意去惹那个麻烦
<farewell> happyaron, 额……
<farewell> 还有5分钟就除夕啦，在的同学都冒个泡吧 :-)
<ofan> 泡..
 * Kandu Oo0o
<ofan> 其他的都是bot..
<farewell> 有这玩意儿?
<farewell> 这么牛，机器人
<ofan> farewell: ^k^ 就是  以前出现过好几个
<farewell> ofan, 我私聊试试，看看算法高级不
<myke2`> bot来也
<happyaron> 呃，假除夕
<farewell> 假除夕，就要来啦
<farewell> 大家小年吉祥～
<farewell> 哈哈，时间把握的真好
<iPeipei> 新年块儿
<iPeipei> 快乐
<ofan> myke2`: 看了下reactos  强的让人喷鼻血....
<ofan> 许多UNIX的后继系统使用事实上的标准X窗口系统的图形输出，而在软件的历史上，它很可能是最糟糕的设计。
<ofan> X被BS了...
<rrning> 我的scim正常调出了，可以切换输入法,但不能输入中文。
<rrning> 有人能指点一下吗？
<farewell> 谁能指点下，Ubuntu 没有modules.conf，是依靠什么加载模块的
<myke2`> ofan ?
<ofan> myke2`: 没事 就说ReactOS挺NB的
<myke2`> ofan 不知道内核模拟的怎样
<ofan> myke2`: 从官网上看 能运行不少程序了
<myke2`> ofan 物理机上跑不起来，好像是
<myke2`> ofan Win32很不好，但是不知道内核如何
<myke2`> nnd 现在人人好像无法用pidgin登陆了
<YINGM> hi
<^k^> YINGM, 好  ㍘ 
<ofan> myke2`: 这应该是驱动的问题，还不支持那么多硬件
<myke2`> ofan 恩，估计，Win32的确不行，很多都不支持
<farewell> ^k^, bot？
<myke2`> ofan Shell也不行
<myke2`> ofan 我说的shell指explorer.exe
<farewell> 谁能指点下，Ubuntu 没有modules.conf，是依靠什么加载模块的
<myke2`> farewell /etc/modprobe.d/
<houge_langley> 刚刚把Opensuse的Gnome Shell安装到Vbox上面，默认不启动Shell，我强行启动才行
<houge_langley> 而且很卡
<farewell> myke2`, /etc/modprobe.d/ 里面貌似是专门一个设备的驱动，比如bcm什么的
<myke2`> farewell 你要什么
<houge_langley> farewell: BCM在最新的Linux内核中已经默认有了
<farewell> myke2`, alias eth0 via-rhine 添加这样的语句增加模块的配置文件呀
<myke2`> farewell 不会
<farewell> myke2`, 那你如何安装新模块
<myke2`> farewell 不是modprobe么
<myke2`> farewell alias不是别名么?
<farewell> myke2`, 鸟哥的书，这样写的
<farewell> myke2`, http://linux-vbird.bluedata.org/linux_base/0540kernel.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 鸟哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- 核心编译与多重开机
<farewell> 哇，果然是机器人哪
<myke2`> farewell 估计是启动脚本，我不懂的
<farewell> myke2`, linux，太博大精深了……
<myke2`> ofan 现在内核还有alias eth0 ...的用法吗?
<ofan> myke2`: 源码？ 不懂..
<myke2`> ofan 不是
<myke2`> ofan 配置文件，应该属于开机脚本范畴
<ofan> myke2`: 不清楚.. 这没有标准吧
<myke2`> farewell 我Linux目前没有加载任何modules
<myke2`> ofan Linux如何定义eth0制定谁的
<myke2`> ofan 指向谁？
<ofan> myke2`: udev规则管的
<ofan> myke2`: 没有固定指向.. 先检测到谁 就是谁
<myke2`> ofan 我觉得不应该是alias指定的
<ofan> myke2`: 你说shell里的alias?
<myke2`> ofan 他是/etc/modules.conf
<ofan> myke2`: 不清楚了
<happyaron> 鸟哥的书只用来查阅吧，内容太旧了。
<myke2`> happyaron 新内核如何定义这写的
<farewell> happyaron, 有新书推荐下吗？
<happyaron> myke2`: 定义啥？
<happyaron> farewell: 这些零散的东西看在线文档
<myke2`> happyaron 就是eth0指向谁
<happyaron> myke2`: 没研究
 * happyaron I'm not a kernel hacker... just an end user...
<myke2`> iGoogle
<myke2`> iFvwm
<myke2> erc实在不爽
<Kandu> cfy: 除夕到了 拜一拜  :)
<myke2> cfy: 有人人吗? 我pidgin无法登陆人人了
<myke2> Kandu: pacman能否清理没用软件包
<Kandu> myke2: pacman -Rs $(pacman -Qtdq)
<myke2> Kandu: thx
<myke2> Kandu: 不过把git删除了……
<Kandu> myke2: 不過僅僅這樣也是不夠的。你裝軟件的時候也要注意
<Kandu> myke2: 比如一個軟件推薦你的可選依賴，你安裝的時候，不加參數，就是主動安裝。以上命令不會把它清除的
<alvin_rxg> pacman 的 opt 明明不会主动安装的……
<myke2> Kandu: 不会
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 對啊，所以你去安裝的時候，系統給記錄的是“主動安裝”
<Kandu> -Qtdq 就找不出來了
<myke2> 破renren……
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你以前写代码用什么的
<jiehan> 哪位同学知道为啥双击桌面上的 Samba Windows share，打开的却是 gEdit?
<alvin_rxg> jiehan: .desktop 文件里边的 exec 是 gedit 呗？
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 用samba吗?
<alvin_rxg> nö
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 主要想知道下samba是否要把smbfs编译进内核
<alvin_rxg> 看你个人需求咯
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 还有一个叫做cifs
<jiehan_> alvin_rxg, 可是这个貌似是自动出现的
<jiehan_> alvin_rxg, 在 panel 里面点创建的 favorite，然后就会 mount，然后自动弹出一个~
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> no idea. 我不用 smb
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 都scp?
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 你也不用 ubuntu 的吧
<alvin_rxg> 没
<jiehan_> alvin_rxg, 哦，那您知道默认打开的程序怎么改么？貌似原来不是这样的...
<alvin_rxg> 我 ftp
<alvin_rxg> jiehan_: 右键，最后一个什么选项，然后自己看……
<alvin_rxg> 或者直接编辑它的 .desktop 文件
<myke2> mount -t cifs吧好像是
<jiehan_> alvin_rxg, 谢谢。不过最后一个选项是 properties，打开以后正确显示了 Samba share 盘的信息...
<myke2> jiehan_: gnome?
<jiehan_> myke2, 嗯
<myke2> jiehan_: 打开终端，然后cd 桌面, ls看下有什么
<jiehan_> myke2, 嗯，没有看到有关的项，ls -a 也没有 :(
<jiehan_> myke2, 个人猜测，这个图标的原理有点像挂载的可移动磁盘？抱歉我比较菜..
<myke2> jiehan_: 抱歉，不会
<jiehan_> myke2, 不过有这些：.goutputstream-84BUKV
<jiehan_> .goutputstream-KYOLIV
<jiehan_> ，不确定什么
<jiehan_> myke2, 也谢谢 :)
<myke2> Kandu: Ubuntu的普通用户为何可以mount? mount的时候不需要密码的
<myke2> Kandu: 没有sudo似乎
<myke2> Kandu: pmount不支持非移动设备的
<Kandu> myke2: 不知道，不過實現起來很容易
<myke2> Kandu: 怎么实现？suid/sgid?
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯
<Kandu> myke2: ubuntu 真的可以讓用戶這樣做？
<iPeipei> wow，还不睡觉，都是夜猫子哦
<myke2> Kandu: 记得以前用Ubuntu的时候没感觉到挂载有任何压力
<myke2> Kandu: 不是终端下的mount
<myke2> Kandu: 也有可能我记错了
<myke2> jiehan_: Ubuntu?
<jiehan_> myke2, 是的，Ubuntu maverick
<myke2> jiehan_: Ubuntu挂载文件系统的时候是否需要root密码？
<jiehan_> myke2, 不需要，插 U 盘呀什么的，体验和 Windows 差不多
<myke2> jiehan_: 不是说U盘，我说硬盘上的譬如FAT32分区
<jiehan_> 哦，如果在 LiveCD 里面，是需要的，安装上之后没试过..
<myke2> jiehan_: 哦，对，Ubuntu的root是没密码的
<myke2> jiehan_: marverick?
<jiehan_> myke2, Maverick Meerkat...
<myke2> Kandu: NM好吗?
<myke2> jiehan_: 不知道，我只用过Lucid
<jiehan_> myke2, 哦..
<myke2> Kandu: 打算上NM
<Kandu> myke2: networdmanager?
<myke2> Kandu: y
<myke2> Kandu: 无线网络
<Kandu> myke2: 以前用過，感覺很好，後來慢慢覺得不好
<myke2> Kandu: 我发现wicd不会断线自动连接
<myke2> Kandu: 打算换nm
<myke2> Kandu: 你用什么的?
<Kandu> myke2: i[fw]config dpcpd pppoe 這些
<myke2> Kandu: dhcpcd?
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯
<Kandu> myke2: 現在很困，經常打錯字
<myke2> Kandu: 写启动脚本吗? /etc/rc.conf好像配置不简单
<myke2> Kandu: 我说如果wpa的话
<myke2> Kandu: 还要求配置NetCfg
<jiehan_> 谢谢大家。哪位要是见到解决方法，请告诉我一声，Twitter @jiehanzheng / zheng@jiehan.org。谢谢，新年快乐！晚安。
<Kandu> myke2: 哦，沒用過加密的無線網絡，所以也不懂怎麼去連結
<myke2> ubuntulog:
<Pwnna> IPv4即将耗尽
<Loongjiang> 没人么
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 过年啦
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 啦啦
<Loongjiang> 哈哈，真的好用呵
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不过
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 反正也没假期
<Loongjiang> gebjgd: 你还不放假啊
<^k^>  06:17
<OOOooo> TEA 算法有人懂吗？
<Loongjiang> OOOooo:
<OOOooo> Loongjiang,
<OOOooo> :)
<Loongjiang> 说什么
<OOOooo> Loongjiang, TEA算法。
<Loongjiang> 哦
<Loongjiang> 没人了么
<knownbad> 死光了
<Loongjiang> knownbad: 呵呵
 * knownbad 百无禁忌
<Loongjiang> knownbad: 去emacs-zh频道 ，我op
<Loongjiang> 问一下，emacs中，win为什么键，为什么C-h k查不到呢
<Loongjiang>   oongjiang> 问一下，emacs中，win为什么键，为什么C-h k查不到呢
<Loongjiang> 用作s-\也没用呢
<Loongjiang> cocoa117: oongjiang> 问一下，emacs中，win为什么键，为什么C-h k查不到呢
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-02
<knownbad> 不会emac
<Loongjiang> ofan
<Loongjiang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/remap-windows-keys-132800/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Remap windows keys
<Loongjiang> 问一下，emacs中，win为什么键，为什么C-h k查不到呢
<MaskRay> cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330883/
<cfy> MaskRay: 进github没？
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得你可以用下这个 Term::ANSIColor
<cfy> MaskRay: 是自带的。
<MaskRay> cfy: 现在挺好，我想知道如何获取 eix 输出用的颜色序列
<MaskRay> cfy: 这样直接制定代码就行了。代码我记不住。。
<uPad> MaskRay: 你这个是语言阿？
<cfy> MaskRay: Tetrm::ANSIColor就是只要说名字就好啊。
<uPad> MaskRay: perl ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 看源代码？我想是不是有个规范呢？
<cfy> uPad: perl
<uPad> o
<MaskRay> cfy: 我用和 eix 一样的颜色序列就行了，颜色名称分不清楚
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦
<uPad> perl 在  linux 下是怎么运行的呢？ 比如 $. run abc.pl ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 推荐你部电影 ed2k://|file|[有关时间旅行的热门问题].Frequently.Asked.Questions.About.Time.travel.2009.DVDRiP.XViD-DiVERSE.avi|733919232|520FB651DD4C30EB171F84B87D3DE0B4|/
<^k^> ⇪ 0.68 GB
<MaskRay> uPad: 文件头加个 shebang, #!xxx
<cfy> MaskRay: 字幕的话， http://shooter.cn/xml/sub/123/123095.xml
<cfy> MaskRay: 这部挺有意思。强烈推荐。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没用过 ed2k...
<RavenChan> OOOooo, TEA...
<OOOooo> RavenChan, hum？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是吧。。。我也没用过。你装个amule,不用配置直接能用了。
<uPad> 新春愉快 :d 身体健康 :d 万事如意 :d 平安吉祥 :d 兔年猛进
<uPad> :D
<uPad> :d
<MaskRay> cfy: 连不上。。。      https://github.com/MaskRay/e-file
<spirit> 大家新年快乐了
<NoIE> 新年快乐！
<houge_langley> 今天这里静悄悄……
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个电影连不上？
<MaskRay> cfy: status 一直是 waiting，progress 0.3%...
<cfy> MaskRay: 重新打开，试试
<cfy> MaskRay: 我dmz了。这下应该可以了。
<fairywell> hehe
<fairywell> happy
<arus7> 新年好
<cfy> MaskRay: 行了么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是不行
<cfy> MaskRay: ed2k://|file|[有关时间旅行的热门问题].Frequently.Asked.Questions.About.Time.travel.2009.DVDRiP.XViD-DiVERSE.avi|733919232|520FB651DD4C30EB171F84B87D3DE0B4|/
<^k^> ⇪ 0.68 GB
<cfy> MaskRay: 是这个么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 是这个
<cfy> MaskRay: 好奇怪啊，照例即使没有我上传，你应该也有速度的呀。。。
<farewell> 昨天编译了内核，update-grub之后启动该内核，发生rootfs载入错误
<MaskRay> cfy: 是不是要有外网 ip?
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个不用的呀，
<farewell> 怎么回事儿
<cfy> MaskRay: ed2k://|file|[有关时间旅行的热门问题].Frequently.Asked.Questions.About.Time.travel.2009.DVDRiP.XViD-DiVERSE.avi|733919232|520FB651DD4C30EB171F84B87D3DE0B4|/
<^k^> ⇪ 0.68 GB
<cfy> MaskRay: 你再试试，我放到分享文件夹里了。
<MaskRay> cfy: 有速度了。。等到初二可能就下载完了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有速度？我这里没显示给你速度啊。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 完全不了解 ed2k..
<cfy> MaskRay: 应该有速度的呀。。。我上次给 Kandu分享都行的。。。。囧。
<cfy> MaskRay: 等下。我直接http分享试试。。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://125.123.57.234/[有关时间旅行的热门问题].Frequently.Asked.Questions.About.Time.travel.2009.DVDRiP.XViD-DiVERSE.avi
<cfy> MaskRay: 试试看，axel -n 10试试
<MaskRay> cfy: 想起来了，以前用过电骡，也是这个样子，然后就不用了
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄。那http
<cfy> MaskRay: 我直接给你。。。你看看有多少速度
<cfy> MaskRay: 有100+吧，看下剩余时间
<MaskRay> cfy: 130K 吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 剩余时间呢？
<MaskRay> cfy: 2h 以内
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。那不错。慢慢下好了。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://125.123.57.234/a.srt
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个字幕
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯‘
<cfy> MaskRay:  你还定义一个main函数啊。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 习惯了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<cfy> print "     ${[setcolor(0,32)]}[0]Homepage:$resetcolor            $homepage\n" if $homepage;
<cfy> 这种内插不错
<MaskRay> Intermediate Perl 上看到的
<cfy> 嗯，我知道到也知道。不过如果真碰到这种情况。估计想不起来XD
<MaskRay> 我不知道为什么 `Matched Files:' 显示的文件名末尾都有分号
<cfy> MaskRay: join '; ', keys %$filename, "\n"
<cfy> MaskRay: "\n"，也成列表中的一员了吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 明白了
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯
<MaskRay> cfy: \033[1;7m   \033[7m    \033[0;7m 之间的区别是什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚，我翻翻资料
<cfy> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_escape_code
<cfy> MaskRay: 7	Image: Negative	inverse or reverse; swap foreground and background
<cfy> 我还要在理解下。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 也就是说我用错了
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道。。。0,1,7的用法没看懂。我再看看
<MaskRay> cfy: 30-37 40-47 制定前景背景色才用两个参数，第一个表示亮还是暗
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那也是1,2?
<cfy> MaskRay: 0的意思恢复么
<MaskRay> cfy: 对
<cfy> MaskRay: CSI n[;k]m
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个[;k]只能一个么？
<cfy> echo '\e[4;7;35maoueoa\e[0m123'
<cfy> 我这样用也行啊
<cfy> echo '\e[4;46;35ma\e[0m123'
<MaskRay> 明白了
<M-sprite> cfy: 你有博客吗？或者网站
<M-sprite> cfy: 那个是PS1？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你明白啥了。。我在问你呀:)
<cfy> M-sprite: 不是ansi escape
<MaskRay> cfy: 可以连用的
<cfy> M-sprite: 就是那些在终端下的一些显示的东西。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<M-sprite> cfy: 和PS1的超级像
<cfy> M-sprite: 比如颜色啥的。
<M-sprite> 那就对了，我也用的
<cfy> M-sprite: 呵呵。我倒是有博客。不过我自己也不去。。。
<M-sprite> cfy: 你是host买的还是自己电脑上建的A？
<cfy> M-sprite: 不是啊。。。。不一样的吧，PS1是弄提示符的吧
<M-sprite> cfy: 在PS1里面添加这个啊
<cfy> M-sprite: opera的那个blog...
<cfy> M-sprite: 哦。对。也可以。。。
<M-sprite> cfy: 就是免费的那种？
<cfy> M-sprite: 嗯，免费的。
<M-sprite> 哦，你知道怎么在自己电脑上建立小网站吗？
<cfy> 哦，看到了 Sets SGR parameters. After CSI can be zero or more parameters separated with ;.
<arus7> 你们都咋翻墙?
<cfy> M-sprite: nginx啥的吧，然后再设置成dmz,不过有可能isp不让你用80端口。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你下完喊我一声:)
<M-sprite> cfy:
<MaskRay> cfy: 知道
<M-sprite> cfy: 电信不让用？
<cfy> M-sprite: 不知道。可能吧。你试试就知道。我这里貌似没有静止。不过如果只是封端口。换个端口就好了。
<M-sprite> cfy: 也对，
<cfy> M-sprite: 我记得我以前乱换端口。后来自己都忘记。。。看了配置才知道。。XD
<cfy> M-sprite: 不过我都是内网用。你这样，可能还要动态dns解析啥的吧
<cfy> M-sprite: 而且，还要24h开机？
<cfy> 花生壳么？
<M-sprite> cfy: 不是，就是我上线了就启动这个网站服务，不上线就不开，或者是开机就开启服务，不开机就不开，这样，好像是要DNS解析
<M-sprite> cfy: 什么是花生壳啊
<cfy> M-sprite: 哦。这样麻烦的吧。一个动态dns解析的东西吧，我也没有用过。
<M-sprite> 吃饭去了，等会儿回来
<hymnusAlae> 新年快乐！
<house> 这边可以聊些什么？
<heiher> 什么都可以。
<MaskRay> cfy: bugfix，刚才那个 e-file 会在当前目录创建 -
<house> 哦
<farewell> 昨天编译了内核，update-grub之后启动该内核，发生rootfs载入错误
<farewell> 怎么回事儿
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，了解。
<house> 这种聊天室会被政府监控吗？
<cuihao> 你试试
<cfy> house: 会。已经在监视了。有网警了。不过他表示春节期间不会跨省。。。。
<cuihao> =。= 是嘛
<cuihao> 政府还知道有IRC
<heiher> 目前多少人使用IRC是不加密的。
<heiher> 但是GFW的主力放在了WEB上。
<house> 哦，那要怎么加密？
<heiher> 使用SSL接口的。
<heiher> 这样你传输的数据在经过GFW时，它不知道你说的是什么，但是别人的就不一定了。
<cuihao> 政府没这么多手，管不过来。用IRC的人太少，估计监管不严吧。
<heiher> 应该是的。
<cfy> irc也太少了。。。。
<cfy> 16亿人
<billlee> irc 都有 Log, 加密有什么用
<cfy> 多少网民了？
<cuihao> 16亿？ =。=
<cuihao> 这是主观臆断数据么
<cfy> 貌似人口有这么多了。
<cfy> 听同学说的。。
<farewell> 3e
<heiher> 主动去查log的应该不会。
<farewell> 中国的数量
<cuihao> 普查的人口到不了14亿
<house> 16亿有点夸张吧？
<cuihao> 夸张了，14亿就可以了
<cfy> (/ 1000.0 (* 3 100000000))=3.3333333333333333e-06
<houge_langley> 好吧，我插一句，记得Richard Stallman曾经说过这样的话：所谓安全，都是噱头。
<cfy> 算成1000也只有-6次的级别。。。
<cfy> ssl有个p用。
<cfy> 人家不会ssl进来监视啊。。。
<heiher> 相对的呗
<cfy> 然后封ip...端口。
<houge_langley> 所以，讨论SSL安全神马的，没有意义，真正要查，在加密也是徒劳，只能理解为相对安全
<cfy> 反正只要不讨论太那个。-6的人数。我估计不会管
<heiher> 首先不会每个频道都用机器人来监控
<cfy> 怎么管？今年我们控制了了irc聊天。
<cfy> 人数多少？
<heiher> 有效的方法就是GFW上的关键词过滤
<hymnusAlae> cfy, LisP?
<heiher> 如果是使用SSL的，显然是看不见的。
<cfy> 相对于10^-6，。。。。。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 嗯
<houge_langley> heiher: 记得上次什么会，还说了SSL有漏洞
<hymnusAlae> cfy, damn, fcitx->qt broke again.
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ...
<heiher> houge_langley: 有没有漏洞咱们先不说，SSL就泛指加密。
<farewell> 就没人管我的rootfs的问题么
<cuihao> =。= 没见过
<cuihao> rootfs，找不到 / ？
<farewell> 昨天编译了内核，update-grub之后启动该内核，发生rootfs载入错误
<billlee> 刚才试了，我这里用 ssl 完全不能打开 TCP 连接
<heiher> 要换个端口
<cfy> farewell: 很多时候 you are on your own....
<houge_langley> heiher: SSL的确是泛指加密，问题在于是相对安全，没有任何东西是绝对安全的，所以还是应该小心些
<farewell> cuihao, 差不多是找不到了
<heiher> freenode 的服务器已经有SSL支持的。
<billlee> farewell, 你是不是把硬盘驱动还是文件系统编译成模块了
<cuihao> 是不是内核精简过度
<farewell> billlee, 额，可能，是这样
<heiher> houge_langley: 最多也就是封了IRC服务器，可以使用多层代理访问IRC，这样也就找不到你啦。
<cuihao> arch把硬盘驱动、文件系统编译成模块也没事的说
<heiher> 安全的意识肯定高于技术。
<houge_langley> heiher: 玩累了
<cuihao> mkinitcpio会自动打包好内核
<farewell> 有机会我再试试，我也想靠自己，不过网上的资料太旧了，ubuntu又太个性了
<heiher> 有人在 arch 里用 kvm 吗？
<cuihao> 唔，高级的东西，没接触过
<arus7> arch?
<heiher> arus7: Arch Linux
<arus7> 你也用archlinux 呀
<heiher> 我在 Arch Linux 里使用 kvm 跑 guest os，只要启用声卡，kvm进程就要使用 100% 的CPU，而同样的配置在 Ubuntu 里就正常。
<heiher> arus7: 是的。
<arus7> 我的 Vbox
<heiher> arus7: 哦，我的CPU支持完全虚拟化，就用了KVM
<arus7> :P  没接触过..
<heiher> /info heiher
<heiher> arus7: 哦。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, seems fcitx crash when loading mb file.
<billlee> heiher, 谢谢，用 SSL 连上了
<heiher> billlee: 不客气。
<OOOooo> KVM还是Fedora 下使用，：）
<Pwnna> 我靠
<Pwnna> PHP简直是他妈的太头疼了。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 呵呵，确实是码表的问题。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 好像是上次关机不正常，把文件给搞坏了……
<Pwnna> @seen
<Pwnna> !seen
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<Pwnna> 都没有啊。。
<Pwnna> IPv4 彻底耗尽了
<NoIE> 耗尽了好，赶快上马IPv6.
<NoIE> 请问，大家使用python时，都用什么工具调试？
<Pwnna> NoIE: print.
<NoIE> Pwnna: 有更好的选择吗？
<Pwnna> 没办法使用ipv6
<Pwnna> NoIE: 肯定有，但是从来没有学会用。
<Pwnna> 我知道django里面有很好的调试方法
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦。。。码表也会坏的？
<Pwnna> NoIE: http://docs.python.org/library/pdb.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 26.2. pdb — The Python Debugger — Python v2.7.1 documentation
<Pwnna> NoIE: http://docs.python.org/library/debug.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 26. Debugging and Profiling — Python v2.7.1 documentation
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我看输出的时候是到 reading .......mb的地方死的。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 把 .mb 删除重新從 /usr/local 下复制就好了。
<hymnusAlae> Pwnna, print 调试是说在计算完成的地方打个 print 吗？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 这东西也要写的？我一直以为是只读的。。。
<Pwnna> 或者觉得有问题的地方打一个print var
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 应该是只读的。可是之前 fsck 过一次，自动修正了些东西，然后就坏了，删了重新做就好了。我只能想到是它的毛病。其它配置文件都不动的。
<hymnusAlae> Pwnna, 这样。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 在吗？
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: ?
<NoIE> Pwnna: 我看看。
<Pwnna> ?
<cfy> hymnusAlae: o.
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 我每次fsck btrfs，它都说好的。。。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我用的还是 UFS-2……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ufs? bsd么？
<Pwnna> NoIE: 怎么了？
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 嗯。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 为啥不用zfs?
<NoIE> Pwnna: http://docs.python.org/library/pdb.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 26.2. pdb — The Python Debugger — Python v2.7.1 documentation
<cfy> http://perldoc.perl.org/perldebug.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: perldebug - perldoc.perl.org
<cuihao> 哇塞，python还有debugger
<cuihao> 我一直用print来debug
<cfy> print就够了。
<Pwnna> o
<Pwnna> 我用log
<myke2> 我有的时候关机到POWER OFF就不关闭了，怎么回事
<cuihao> 电源管理出错
<Loongjiang> 问一下，emacs中，win为什么键，为什么C-h k查不到呢
<myke2> Loongjiang Win是Mod4吧?
<Loongjiang> 在X下查到快捷键 为mod4
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩，可是怎么绑到emacs上呢
<MaskRay> Looking: s-x   super+x
<Loongjiang> MaskRay: 是说给我的吗
<Loongjiang> "s-"是不对的
<cfy> Loongjiang: win键可能被wm截获了吧
<cfy> 像我这里被fvwm截获了。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 我在控制台下啊，console mode
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说我看算法导论的时候
<cfy> MaskRay: 那些证明不看会怎么样？
<Loongjiang> cfy: 被 fbterm截获了？？？？？？？？？？
<cfy> Loongjiang: 哦，那就是那些键没有设置或者没有正确设置吧
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: tty 里 super 似乎会转道另一个 tty
<cfy> Loongjiang: 像我要设置过，右边的alt才会有效果。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我看过的都忘了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你完全console?
<Loongjiang> myke2: 是啦
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，主要我想，看了理解比不看要多很多时间，然后，还会忘记。。。
<cfy> 为嘛不跑个X?
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你浏览网页怎么办
<cfy> w3m?
<Loongjiang> w3m.el
<cfy>  myke2: lynx,links啥的。不过肯定没opera爽,lol
<myke2> Loongjiang: w3m 很多不支持，如Flash 还有 js
<Loongjiang> cfy: 升级时给删了
<cfy> .
<myke2> cfy 我只用过w3m, lynx和links中文我没成功过，删了
<cfy> myke2: 中文确实麻烦。不过lynx应该方便的。编码弄下就好了吧。
<myke2> cfy w3m没问题
<cfy> myke2: 哦。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 你们是说，在图形界面下windows key可以用
<cfy> Loongjiang: 可能要设置吧，我也不太清楚。我找找
<cfy> Loongjiang: 你找找有个keymap,
<cfy> Loongjiang: 我虽然找到了。不过我是gentoo...
<Loongjiang> cfy: keymap?一个软件或者说是一个指令吗
<cfy> Loongjiang: 一堆文件吧，bsd我不清楚呢。一些键盘布局文件。可能用软件也可以。不过我有直接修改过他们。
<cfy> 为了caps_lock=ctrl
<Loongjiang> 	     http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/remap-windows-keys-132800/这是那些英文频道里给我的帮助，
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<Loongjiang> 据说，要修改键盘映射
<Loongjiang> 可我找不到win键的keycode
<cfy> Loongjiang: xmodmap....
<cfy> Loongjiang: loadkeys么？
<cfy> 不过都是linux的方法。bsd能用的么？
<cfy> 我想不会吧，
<cfy> 我就是因为差别很大所以没用bsd....
<cfy> 还有驱动。。。
<cfy> 以及其他对linux的支持 。。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 我知道怎么给win键取名,man xmodmap我 看过
<cfy> Loongjiang: xmodmap你看来干啥。那个是X下的吧
<cfy> Loongjiang: 要看也是loadkeys啥的。
<MaskRay> cfy: sha1sum 923febbc21a7a9baac4e124fb8a34489920e8b07
<Loongjiang> 我我不知道，打错了
<cfy> Loongjiang: 还是找布局文件好。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看看
<cfy> 923febbc21a7a9baac4e124fb8a34489920e8b07
<cfy> MaskRay: 应该对的。
<Loongjiang> cfy: MaskRay你说他 是对的
<cfy> Loongjiang: ?
<Loongjiang> cfy: 你们发的一串编码是什么
<cfy> Loongjiang: 没啥电影。
<cfy> Loongjiang: http://goo.gl/vCYst
<cfy> Loongjiang: 有关时间旅行的热门问题
<Loongjiang> 哦，我在看
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个电影里的女主角不错
<Loongjiang> cfy: 娶回家嘛
<cfy> Loongjiang: ...
<MaskRay> cfy: mplayer 还不会弄字幕。。
<cfy> MaskRay: smplayer都没有？
<MaskRay> cfy: 尽量不用 qt
<cfy> MaskRay: 装个smplayer....里面有substitile..
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似是mplayer -sub xxx
<Router2> cfy: smplayer挂字幕，有的字幕组的会有部分乱码，有什么办法么
<cfy> MaskRay: 乱码。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 初一再看吧，等会儿就要走了
<cfy> Router2: 哦？我是直接转换成utf8的。
<happyaron> The Rock 太棒了。
<Router2> cfy: 直接换字幕文件编码？
<myke2> MaskRay: v
<OOOooo> Router2,  外挂字幕 直接转换呀
<MaskRay> myke2, cfy: v 没反应。。
<Router2> OOOooo: 怎么转换？
<cfy> Router2: 嗯，用iconv转换。
<OOOooo> Router2, ....Copy 然后paster
<cfy> Router2: 本来就是文本文件
<OOOooo> Kwrite 有转换功能。
<cfy> MaskRay: 啊？那个是切换吧，要-sub参数
<MaskRay> cfy: 设置了，v 还是没反应
<Router2> cfy: 嗯，我看看去
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄，我这里有效果。。。。你还是装个smplayer好了。。。或者vlc?
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这里貌似还是效果不好。。
<myke2> 这里谁有用pidgin成功登陆人人的
<cfy> MaskRay: mplayer \[有关时间旅行的热门问题\].Frequently.Asked.Questions.About.Time.travel.2009.DVDRiP.XViD-DiVERSE.avi  -font /usr/share/fonts/byuanti/VeraSansYuanTi-BoldItalic.ttf -sub \[有关时间旅行的热门问题\].Frequently.Asked.Questions.About.Time.travel.2009.DVDRiP.XViD-DiVERSE.srt -subcp UTF-8
<cfy> MaskRay: 要制定字体文件，编码，和字幕
<myke2> cfy 怎么还有\[和\]
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，字体不指定也行。不过要编码。
<cfy> myke2: shell转义啊
<myke2> cfy 哦，我还以为是LaTeX
<cfy> myke2: 呵呵。
<MaskRay> cfy: -subcp UTF-8 还是不行。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ...，制定字体呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你是根本没有字幕显示么？
<cfy> 我是有，但是不制定编码乱码
<cfy> 指定
<MaskRay> cfy: 对
<cfy> MaskRay: 那不清楚。。。看看.mplayer/下的配置
<MaskRay> cfy: 无配置
<cfy> MaskRay: 那不知道了。。bsd?还是gentoo?
<myke2> MaskRay: 上了NM, 觉得还算蛮稳定
<MaskRay> cfy: gentoo
<MaskRay> cfy: equery u mplayer
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉。还是装个smplayer...好了。我 ps auxww出来的smplayer调用mplayer一堆参数。。
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1223879
<cfy> MaskRay: emerge --info mplayer
<MaskRay> cfy: 明白了，我没 ass use flag
<cfy> MaskRay: 我出去了:)
<cfy> ass?
<cfy> 字幕支持？
<cfy> o ...
<MaskRay> cfy: bye
<cfy> MaskRay: bye
 * cfy afk
<mikeandmore> cfy: 哎，一看到sm就兴奋的邪恶的飘走
 * pocoyo 大家拜年了
<pocoyo> 蛋疼 居然没有人
<cuihao> 你好 你好 你好
<myke2> cfy: 我有时候关机到POWER OFF就不关了，怎么会是
<happyaron> pocoyo: 拜水牛，过年好！
<pocoyo> happyaron: you too.
<myke2> happyaron: 有时候我关机到了POWER OFF就不关了，怎么回事
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 拜水牛，水牛有段时间没来了？
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道。
<myke2> MaskRay: 是否遇到过POWER OFF结果无法关机的
<MaskRay> myke2: 偶尔
<ofan> myke2: 八成是自己编译内核搞的
<myke2> ofan: 不知道为什么
<ofan> 看log
<myke2> ofan: /var/log看哪个文件？我一直搞不清楚
<hughszg> guys, my ubuntu /home folder is in a different partition but now I want to move it back to the / partition, how? thanks.
<ofan> 我也不知道 grep搜下
<cuihao> 用root登陆了，卸载掉/home，挂到其他地方，然后把文件复制过来，修改fstab
<mikeandmore> hughszg: backup /home into / , enlarge / partition and move the backup into /home...
<mikeandmore> hughszg: but why are you doing this.....
<cuihao> =。= 老外？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: emacs daemon 怎么设置 不打开 frame 开 daemon?
<MaskRay> pocoyo: emacs --daemon
<myke2> ofan kernel.log没有
<hughszg> mikeandmore: I am shifting away from Ubuntu. I am using Slackware daily. I want to offer the large ubuntu /home folder to slackware :)
<myke2> MaskRay: 而且还会偶尔kernel panic
<ofan> hu
<myke2> hughszg: So you can only mount the /home to Slackware
<hughszg> myke2: sorry?
<myke2> hughszg: e.g, your old /home is on /dev/sdaX
<mikeandmore> cuihao: 说鸟语的不一定是老外==
<myke2> hughszg: You can edit /etc/fstab
<cuihao> mikeandmore: 比如？
<ofan> hughszg: want to ship /home to your new system？
<mikeandmore> hughszg: type ``mount`` to see all mounted fs
<hughszg> I have sda1 3 5, three partitions. sda1 is the slackware system partition, sda3 is the ubuntu home directory, sda5 is the ubuntu system partition.
<myke2> hughszg: edit /etc/fstab, mount /dev/sda3 to home
<mikeandmore> hughszg: type ``mount`` to see
<hughszg> myke2: now I want to empty sda3 and move ubuntu home to sda5
<myke2> hughszg: why do that? you can share /home between ubuntu and slackware
<hughszg> so that I can have ubuntu system under only one partition /dev/sda5
<myke2> hughszg: Oh, that's ok
<hughszg> myke2: I know that but I just want to move the ubuntu home folder to ubuntu system partition
<ofan> hughszg:
<myke2> hughszg: Only mount Ubuntu rootfs and cp /dev/sda3 files to Ubuntu rootfs and modify the Ubuntu's /etc/fstab
<myke2> hughszg: e.g, you mount Ubuntu's rootfs to /mnt/ubuntu, you'll edit /mnt/ubuntu/etc/fstab to disable the mount of /home
<ofan> hughszg: cp -r
<hughszg> ofan: hmm. thanks guys. Let me try it out now.
<happyaron> 鸟语就去鸟语频道吧。。。
<happyaron> 跟非native speaker练语言只会越练越糟
<ofan> agree XD
<hughszg> happyaron: don't be so ironic. I've just changed the locale to en_US. Now the iBus doesn't function.
<cuihao> 喔，
<myke2> Don't be \cdots
<hughszg> happyaron: be nice :)
<happyaron> hughszg: 好好学学用词，张嘴就用这么讽刺的词汇？
<happyaron> hughszg: 这词汇很重的好不好？随便就用？
<cuihao> 淡定，吾等鸟语盲
<hughszg> happyaron: hmm. I don't mean to argue with you. Please let me move the home folder away first ...
<happyaron> hughszg: 但是你说话不小心啊
<myke2> NO ARGUING
<mikeandmore> happyaron: 我不这么认为。
<happyaron> mikeandmore: :)
<hughszg> wo zhengzai anzhuang hanyu shurufa, yihui yong hanyu liao.
<hughszg> :D
<myke2> hughszg: fcitx
<mikeandmore> hughszg: ==你还是说英文问吧。。。。。。。。。
<myke2> hughszg: fcitx-sunpinyin
<ofan> webqq能不能视频？
<ofan> webqq能不能视频？
<myke2> ofan: No
<hughszg> i'm installing the Chinese input method and lang pack back. I will be able to type Chinese within minutes.
<mikeandmore> ofan: 必须不能了==
<hughszg> by the way, Happy new year, guys.
<happyaron> ofan: 只有wine的能。。。
<ofan> 晕了..
<ofan> 干脆装个vm
<mikeandmore> hughszg: try my xsunpinyin :)
<hughszg> myke2: I use Wubi, lol, not pinyin. Sunpinyin is nice but sorry.
<myke2> 不知道什么时候renren把pidgin封了
<mza_> vm素王道
<happyaron> 新年快乐，呃，得等会儿回来和大家聊。
<hughszg> lol
<ofan> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/17/dropbox-lnx.x86-1.0.20.tar.gz
<ofan> 最新版dropbox客户端，不翻墙也能用
<myke2> XMPP除了pidgin还有什么
<myke2> 客户端
<ofan> vbox 闭源版的没有gui前端？？
<mikeandmore> myke2: empathy
<edison0354> ofan: 有的
<mikeandmore> ofan: 据说最近的那个变成extension pack了
<ofan> edison0354: 命令是什么？
<hughszg> rebooting .... so long....
<ofan> mikeandmore: 哦？ 貌似那个我也装了
<edison0354> ofan: 官方源里的闭源的那个，装上和OSE的一样用啊
<cuihao> win下的vbox不就是闭源版？
<myke2> mikeandmore: 能上renren?
<ofan> edison0354: 没有 vbox开头的命令里没有gui前端
<mikeandmore> myke2: 不知道，renren这个东西尽早注销吧
<cuihao> =。= vbox还有没GUI的？
<edison0354> ofan: 不知道，我是GNOME，源里装上自动有启动器
 * edison0354 Chrome 市场占有率终破 10% 大关
 * edison0354 撒花～
<cuihao> > virtualbox
<ofan> cuihao: vbox可以不开gui
<ofan> 管理
<mikeandmore> edison0354: chrome的界面还是依旧的不合水土。。。T.T
<cuihao> 唔，好神奇
<Kandu> ofan: VirtualBox  這個命令好用不
<^k^> cuihao, 方法名 virtualbox 未找到
<edison0354> mikeandmore: Linux嘛，不和水土很正常……MAC版的就不错
<mikeandmore> edi
<cuihao> 哇，机器人说啥？
<mikeandmore> edison0354: T>T
<ofan> Kandu:哇靠 爱死你了... 就这个...
 * edison0354 Google 移动搜索 Instant Previews 功能登陆 Android
<cuihao> > 尖括号后面的会触发机器人？
 * edison0354 继续撒花
<roky> 大家除夕快乐
<Loongjiang> roky: 好
<roky> ？？
 * edison0354 上联：辞旧岁不论成败 因为神马都是浮云 下联：迎新年还需努力 毕竟你爸不是李刚 横批：阿弥陀佛
<krfantasy> 大家有好用的fvwm配置吗？用王垠的烦死了
<RavenChan> 有谁遇到过同类事件么，tuxonice搞爆了btrfs
<myke2> mikeandmore: 哦?
<ofan> 没用过..
<mikeandmore> myke2: 寒，哦啥？
<myke2> mikeandmore: 去年我是这样想的，现在发现没那东西有时候联系不方便
<mikeandmore> myke2: 哦，但是那东西会把你的联系地址，email，出售给一些莫名其妙的骗子公司的
<myke2> mikeandmore: 什么联系地址?
<mikeandmore> myke2: 就是你填写的信息==
<myke2> mikeandmore: 好像就学校和email吧
<mikeandmore> myke2: 姓名
<edison0354> mikeandmore: 我们班的电话被出售给新东方了……
<mikeandmore> edison0354: ......
<myke2> mikeandmore: 哦
<Tenzu> roylez_: 主席新年好加万岁！
<myke2> mikeandmore: 还有一个问题，就是里面分享很多都是乱七八糟的东西
<mikeandmore> myke2: 反正我注销了。很多已经上班的人都告诉我，毕业后，千万不要和老同学联系。。。
<myke2> mikeandmore: 为什么
<mikeandmore> myke2: 据说会让自己感到自卑。。。
<myke2> mikeandmore: 其实你注册的时候资料已经被“卖掉”了，你注销有什么用？
<mikeandmore> myke2: 哎，也对。。。
<myke2> mikeandmore: renren还不像facebook有真注销，他的注销只是停止登陆服务
<myke2> mikeandmore: 数据还是在服务器上的
<myke2> mikeandmore: 我要找pidgin之类的能登陆，就是不想看见那些乱七八糟的分享啊，应用啊什么的
<onshoestring> .
 * RavenChan 见鬼
<myke2> 估计是pidgin版本太新
<RavenChan> 我遭遇灵异事件了。
<Router2> RavenChan: 怎么个灵异了？
<RavenChan> Router2, 我用tuxonice休眠，开机的时候指定resume=的话就不能唤醒，不指定反而可以
 * RavenChan 而且休眠的时候居然会搞爆我的btrfs
<Router2> RavenChan: 休眠能不出问题是不容易
<billlee> :q
<RavenChan> Router2, 少来，我之前都挺正常
<myke2> RavenChan: 不是用pm-hibernation?
<RavenChan> myke2, tuxonice配合pm-hibernation怎么了？
<myke2> RavenChan: 哦，我不知道tuxonice。而且我编译内核的时候把hibernation去掉了，懒得折腾
<cmlian> 大家播放音乐多用什么软件的
<Jagdwurst> amarok
<billlee> cmlian, audacious
<mikeandmore> cmlian: quodlibet
<billlee> flash 保存的本地数据是放在哪里？
<mikeandmore> billlee: ~/.adobe?
<billlee> mikeandmore, 我找找
<cmlian> 我找找  还不知道咋安装呢 软件中心里有吗
<cmlian> 大家新年快乐哦 外头多是鞭炮声
<cmlian> billlee 找到了谢谢
<billlee> cmlian, 不用客气
<cmlian> billlee 这个很简单阿我喜欢，那个amarok太复杂了
<billlee> cmlian, 这个不简单了吧，像最麻烦的 cue 都支持的比较好
<billlee> mikeandmore, 谢谢。不过不是 ~/.adobe/, 是 .macromedia/
<cmlian> billlee 看上去很简单 其他的我不怎么知道的嘿嘿
<mikeandmore> billlee: 哦，估计是为了保持向后兼容。。。
<billlee> cmlian, 主要是 amarok 是 KDE 程序，安装它就要带个 kde runtime 巨无霸
<billlee> mikeandmore, 不过里面的数据都是二进制格式，不知道能不能读取。
<mikeandmore> billlee: momo，flash就是个悲剧。
<cmlian> billlee 喔 能播放音乐就好了
<billlee> mikeandmore, 我的播放列表全没了
<cmlian> 如果要做些海报的宣传画 有什么软件可以搞定阿
<cmlian> billlee 忘记保存了吗
<mikeandmore> billlee: 还有用flash播放音乐？
<mikeandmore> cmlian: 没做过，openoffice draw?
<billlee> cmlian, 是保存了自动消失
<billlee> mikeandmore, 是音乐盒
<cmlian> billlee 是什么原因阿
<cmlian> mikeandmore 这个没试过 我去看看
<mikeandmore> billlee: 哦，不用。。。我觉得，没有4核i7跑flash有点卡，不是i7用来跑flash有点大材小用。。。
<cmlian> mikeandmore 这个darw要下载的么 这里只有电子表格 演示的
<billlee> cmlian, 鬼知道，封闭的二进制格式。可能像 cookies 那样有过期
<billlee> mikeandmore, 用来放音乐的 flash 还是不会卡的，我用 e2140
<cmlian> billlee  听不懂 我基础用下嘿嘿
<cmlian> 吃饭去咯
<myke2> moc也可以播放音乐
<billlee_> myke2, What's moc?
<mikeandmore> cmlian: openoffice有draw的吧。apt-get应该可以了
<myke2> billlee_: 软件名称
<mikeandmore> billlee: p8400小卡
<myke2> 做图、画的话可以考虑asy
<myke2> 或者gpic什么的
<cuihao> 不是有一款非常高端的绘图软件……“wine mspaint”
<mikeandmore> cuihao: 不是有gpaint么
<cuihao> :p
<myke2> mikeandmore: 绘图用asy吧
<mikeandmore> cuihao: 绘图明显是inkscape是是专业软件啊。。。
<myke2> mikeandmore: asy不过不支持指针
<mikeandmore> myke2: 这类的东西latex有宏的。
<myke2> mikeandmore: usepackage{asymptote}
<myke2> mikeandmore: \begin{asy}
<mikeandmore> myke2: 我用过另外的一个东西忘记了==
<helllo> 有看春晚的吗？
<hughszg> 我会看，
<Router2> 不看，我看推上别人吐槽春晚
<helllo> 好久没看了，在推上看好主意
<RavenChan> Router2, 求fo
<Router2> RavenChan: ID多少
<RavenChan> Router2, @crabanchan
<RavenChan> Router2, 你呢？
<Router2> RavenChan: 就这ID
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 推上怎么看？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, ?
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 看吐槽啊
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, ……
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 我还是下我的空之境界吧，下个720p就可以了，1080怕不行……
<ghosTM55> 各位新年快乐
<sitaback> 新年快乐！
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 新年快乐！
<myke2> int[] somevar;
<myke2> 这是什么语言的语法
<myke2> 我记得C是int somvar[];
<mza_> adb发现不了usb设备是为什么？
<myke2> adb?
<mza_> 嗯。android的系统
<myke2> mza_: lsusb不知道有没有
<helllo> 新年快乐
<niu> i
<pavel2006> 新年快乐！
<niu> 新年快乐
<yueduz> facebook也被强了吗
<yueduz> 网站打不开啊
<cuihao> 火星了你
<cuihao> 早几百年被墙了
<myke2> 我不知道www.kernel.org会不会被……
<mza_> myke2: 不晓得啊。该死的lephone，折腾起来太复杂了
<myke2> mza_: 有没有命令行？
<mza_> myke2:
<mza_> [mza@mza platform-tools]$ sudo ./adb devices
<mza_> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<mza_> * daemon started successfully *
<mza_> List of devices attached
<^k^> mza_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<myke2> mza 输入lsusb看看
<myke2> mza_: 你在远程操纵设备？
<myke2> ^k^
<mza_> myke2: 没有。输出Bus 001 Device 006: ID 17ef:4816 Lenovo
<mza_> myke2: 这个应该是新加的usb设备……
<jiero> 新年快乐
<Kandu> jiero: :)
<myke2> :) :)
<jiero>  O:-)
<YINGM> 大家新年快乐
<mza_> myke2: 难道lephone的USB Vendor ID是17ef？
<myke2> mza_: 不懂
<lei1> javascript newXMLHttpRequest.status 总是返回 0 晕了3天还是没折
<myke2> pidgin 悲剧了……
<lei1> myke2: 为什么 ,我就在用pidgin
<mza_> myke2: 我也是啊
<lei1> myke2: 就是不能登陆qq了
<cuihao> 嘿嘿，我用xchat
<lei1> 尊敬的用户，您的QQ版本已经停止使用，请到http://hi.qq.com下载并安装最新QQ版本。给您带来不便，敬请谅解！
<cuihao> empathy上QQ好用不？LinuxQQ太烂了，不想用。
<lei1> 干脆不上qq了
<cuihao> 好久没上了，今天想上一次
<happyaron> 晚饭。
<lei1> webqq
<happyaron> 新年快乐
<YINGM> 用WEBQQ吧
<cuihao> 不喜欢花里胡哨的webQQ，let me try empathy
<sitaback> 晚会有人看没？
<cuihao> 看啊
<cuihao> 虽然这两年看晚会都不怎么认真
<cuihao> ...这empathy怎么用啊……连登陆按钮都找不到
<lei1> cuihao: 打勾就行了
<cuihao> ……什么都没，输入帐号的都没
<lei1> cuihao: 按F4
<OOOooo> lei1, 你糊涂了吧？腾讯几乎封杀了所有的。最新消息。
<cuihao> ……按了……没用
<cuihao> 就是“账户”
<cuihao> 按了好几次
<cuihao> 啥都没出来
<lei1> cuihao: 那我也不知道 了,用pidgin吧
<cuihao> ……喔，出来了，刚才难道是卡住了
<lei1> 或者重装一下
<lei1> OOOooo: 腾讯不是要开放平台了吗？
<cuihao> 不对，出来的不是……我还是自己编译一个算了。
<OOOooo> lei1, 你没睡醒吧？
<lei1> cuihao: 没有pidgin好用
<lei1> OOOooo: 嗯
<cuihao> 唔，都试试吧
<cuihao> arch下软件出bug，自己编译一下就好了
<onshoestring> .
<windkids> #lobby@2ch
<windkids> sorry
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 没有，是的。
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 马总上次说了。
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 是真是假那是就另外的事了。
<cuihao> ekiga软电话是啥？貌似没啥用。
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, 這個東西的一個功能是和 NetMeeting 聯線。
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 可惜我已经不使用了。我的关系圈早已经在Jabber上了。
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 那恭喜。
<NoIE> 我正在看新闻联播，我怎么感觉欢迎温家宝的人群比欢迎胡锦涛的要热情？
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, !!!
<roky> ??
<cuihao> =。=
<OOOooo> NoIE, 历来总理还是很好的:)
<cuihao> 是嘛
<yqw_Wind> 温总理人气比较高
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 那個……你在看新聞聯播？
<cuihao> 尊敬的用户，您的QQ版本已经停止使用
<OOOooo> 像周总理，都是很令人爱戴的
<OOOooo> :)
 * huangg 新年快乐
<hymnusAlae> huangg, 同樂！
<OOOooo> 今天看到 温总理 居然在 农家下厨，艾..惭愧，我都不会做饭耶
<huangg> NoIE: 总理跟主席- -一个对内一个涉外
<cuihao> 这种信息怎么发： * huangg 新年快乐
<yqw_Wind> happy new year!!!!
<huangg> OOOooo: 影帝- -
<huangg> cuihao: /me
<roky> 新年快乐
<cuihao> so，thanks
<huangg> cuihao: /me 你好 如此
 * cuihao 你好
<cuihao> 好神奇
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, 還有一個 /notify 的用法，不過那個效果有些轟動。
<flh> 朋友们新年快乐，大大的快乐
<hymnusAlae> flh, 同樂！
<RavenChan> cfy, 喂，咱来做个twitter机器人吧。。
<Kandu> twitter.com 真不錯啊，今天來郵件說 happy new year
<windkids> 什么是中国新年在二月。
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 他們不是被大陸地區給搞了嗎？怎麽還照顧中國用戶？
<NoIE> 因为公立新年在中国的11月.
<jyf1987> 我来了
<windkids> 我明白。
<Kandu> hymnusAlae: 不知，也許是設的時區是 taipei 的緣故吧
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 哦，這樣。
<billlee> Kandu, 我设成 shanghai 就没收到邮件
<Kandu> cfy: 哈，你還來短信了，幸好我今天忘記關機
<Kandu> cfy: 同樂同樂，親一個 :P
<itsucks> 我拉了
<cuihao> 诶？编译empathy好麻烦，还要把python的链接改成python2
<cuihao> arch太超前了，默认的python是py3
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, 編譯 empathy 做什麽？
<cuihao> 唔，官方包用不了
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, 用不了什麽？QQ？
<cuihao> 通常编译一下啊就好了
<cuihao> 什么都用不了
<myke2> 诸位新年快乐
<myke2> pidgin的命令行界面如何？
<cuihao> ...有吗
<myke2> finch
<jyf1987> 玩过 不给力
<myke2> jyf1987: 那么pidgin能否避免鼠标操作？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 似乎覺得你有些極端了。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 鼠標還沒有惡心到那個地步吧……
<huangg> myke2: 理论上可以啊- -自动弹出消息的话
<jyf1987> myke2: 不用pidgin就解决这问题了
<cuihao> 唔，看来我人品差，编译的empathy还是啥都不能用
<jyf1987> myke2: 你像我一样用 ion3 也可以不用鼠标 我就基本不用鼠标的
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 不自動彈也可以，只要你願意Tab Tab Tab，總能選到你要的地方的。
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, 有沒有什麽提示？
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, 從命令行運行一下看看有沒有什麽提示什麽的。
<cuihao> 就是F4“账户”出不来
<cuihao> 命令行什么都没
<cuihao> 有个empathy-accounts命令，也弄不出东西
<billlee> cuihao, 你是不是没有装后端呀？
<cuihao> =。= 后端？
<cuihao> Telepathy神马的？
<billlee> cuihao, empathy 是不是分成 ui 和后端的？
<cuihao> 就一个包
<billlee> cuihao, 在 Ubuntu 下 empathy 有很多依赖包和推荐包
<cuihao> 唔，我把可选的也给安装一下
<myke2> finch的键好像冲突
<myke2> 请问awesome如何调出tray中的程序（快捷键）
<cuihao> 装了telepathy，一下子正常了
<cuihao> 除了登不上QQ
<jyf1987> 我家里没有路由 悲剧
<billlee> cuihao, 我用它等 QQ 就从来没正常过
<cuihao> 呵呵
<myke2> cuihao: QQ当然不能
<cfy> 哈哈新年快乐
<cfy>  
<myke2> cuihao: 去年年终的时候TX关闭了QQ2008服务
<xiaoy> 新年好！
<billlee> 要是能用 WebQQ 2 的协议开发一个后端可能不错，反正 empathy 已经依赖 webkit 了。
<hymnusAlae> xiaoy, 新年好。
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 現在 WebQQ 是只用 Ajax 這樣的東西，沒有用什麽 Silverlight 或者 Flash 了吧？
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 没有flash 只有Js
<billlee> hymnusAlae, 提示声音用 flash,
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 哦，那個無所謂。不過總覺得聲音現在是個問題呀……
<hymnusAlae> billlee, HTML5 中可以拿 video 放聲音嗎？
<billlee> myke2, hymnusAlae, 以前好像好友管理是用 flash 的，现在不知道换了没有
<billlee> hymnusAlae, HTML 是我不熟悉
<myke2> billlee: 我刚才以为我没装flash，事实上我错了
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 總之是悲劇呀……
<billlee> 现在有个很奇怪的问题，我这里用 firefox 访问 webQQ 正常。用 prism 就很多链接不能正常工作。
<billlee> prism 难道还修改了 firefox 的内核实现？
<heiher> 大家都忙什么呢？
<hymnusAlae> heiher, 上acfun……
<happyaron> billlee: 它俩都是xulrunner的外壳
<houhou> 新年快乐
<mikeandmore> houhou: 不快乐T.T
<myke2> flh: 抱歉
<houhou> mikeandmore: 额。。为什么
<mikeandmore> houhou: 哎。郁闷。。。
<heiher> 这里没有人看春晚吧？
<mikeandmore> houhou: 没offer哎。。。
<happyaron> heiher: me
<cuihao> 啊，我看
<billlee> happyaron, 这才是奇怪的地方呀。按理说，他们使用同一个排版引擎，对网页的反应该是相同的。
<mikeandmore> heiher: 不想看。。。估计要被逼看。。。
<heiher> mikeandmore: 谁？
<mikeandmore> heiher: 我妈，我奶奶。。。。
<heiher> mikeandmore: 哈哈。
<cuihao> 嘿，居然不是戏曲晚会
<houhou> mikeandmore: 好好过年，明年就有offer啦，未来是美好滴
<myke2> 这里有人多点触控吗?
<billlee> mikeandmore, 看来有人和我同病相怜了
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 你也在等offer呢？
<mikeandmore> houhou: 哎。。。。
<hymnusAlae> billlee, ……這好像又是一位……
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 是啊，背景太差了。估计明年走不了
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 其它情況呢？
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 比如硬性指標？
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 也不行啊，GPA超级低的
<hymnusAlae> /me 要被叫去看春晚了……我去孝順去了……
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: momo
<hymnusAlae> 薑老師，你這是在賣萌嗎？
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, TOEFL GRE 呢？
<forensic> 从来不看的路过，顺路祝大家新年快乐
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 申请加拿大，不用GRE。T 100还凑合
<hymnusAlae> forensic, 同樂。
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, T99的路過……
<happyaron> billlee: 不知道。
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 就差1分，不過所有T100的學校都還是去了。
<apporc> 春节快乐哦，各位。
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 哎，我最开始是97，后来重考了
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 呃……我第一次是90
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 哎。。。。
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 本來能上100的，那天聽力突然變的好驗証……
<hymnusAlae> s/驗証/難
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 我申请计算机，竞争太激烈
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, ……計算機呀，這個……
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 哎。。。
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 放心，吉人天相，Offer會來的。
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 其他同学都是T100+，GPA 3.9+/4。。。。哎。。
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 哦對，加是4.3分GPA是吧。
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 你也在等 Offer ?
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 没啊，总GPA是4
<billlee> hymnusAlae, 别理解错，我是等会被我妈抓去看春晚
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 哦……
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, GPA滿4的還真有人GPA4分？
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 呃……我們學校真坑人呀……
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 有的，我们系第一就是。。。基本申请出国的都是3.9+
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 這都變態呀……
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 我們學校都沒有見過3.7以上的。最好的3.6……當然申請的是生物和藥化藥理藥動。
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 当然了。计算机出国形式很严峻的。。。像我这种排名中间的，出去都很危险
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 我覺得我們學校肯定在坑人……
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 化学不清楚。生物很好申请的。
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 我們學校打成績單沒有GPA，這麽神奇的事情……
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 哎，中国大学就这样。。。
<oldtype> 你什么学校...
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 没有几个不乱搞的。
<hymnusAlae> oldtype, 中國藥科大學……
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 你知道我們看科大的GPA那個爽呀……
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 我們今年這一屆，多數考試成績平均完了都只有65分左右。校長開會說我們是歷來最差的一屆的學生……
<alvin_rxg> 自己和自己说话？
<Jagdwurst> löl
<hymnusAlae> alvin_rxg, 按錯了……你當我自戀吧。
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 真不想多說了。
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 哎，生物的怎么走都走了。。。。计算机的可没那么容易的
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 沒有，今年申請我申的有些高了……感覺有些危險……
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 。。。申请的啥
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 反正新年快樂吧！
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 呜呜T.T
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 其中在50名上下吧，美國……最差的是88。100開外的反而要求高，TOEFL一個比一個要求變態，搞到現在沒有學校可以選了……
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 哎，差不多吧。我也是申请的差不多这个定位。
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 高的，冲了一下waterloo和ubc，剩下的都是60-100的
<hymnusAlae> alvin_rxg, 嘿，還沒有給你拜年吧……
<hymnusAlae> alvin_rxg, 新年快樂。
<alvin_rxg> 不必
<hymnusAlae> mikeandmore, 再看吧……另外我對薑昆賣萌受不了了……
<mikeandmore> hymnusAlae: 哎。。。
<myke2> 请问awesome怎么修改背景色
<mikeandmore> 飘走了。。。哎。。。
 * myke2 用awesome的出来
<yqw_wind> = =冒个泡 继续潜水
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 就不告诉你
<myke2> alvin_rxg: beautiful.init?
<happyaron> http://www.enricozini.org/2011/cazzeggio/python-gzip/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gzip streaming in Python (or lack thereof)
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 也可以
<Loongjiang> kd
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我把他删除测试下
<alvin_rxg> 删除就删除了……还退了 irc ……
<Loongjiang> irc
<hymnusAlae> myke2, fbsetbg 不知道行不行。
<alvin_rxg> 删除就删除了……还退了 irc ……
<myke2> 删除了重启awesome直接报废
<jyf1987> 在搞啥呢
<alvin_rxg> 报废？
<heiher> 这是我第一个可以上网的除夕夜，大家都忙什么呢？
<OOOooo> heiher, 看春晚呢
<OOOooo> 新年好呀
<OOOooo> :)
<heiher> OOOooo: 同好，呵呵！
<OOOooo> heiher, 你也在看春晚？
<heiher> OOOooo: 是的。
<hymnusAlae> heiher, 薑昆後面還沒有出小品或者相聲吧？
<mikeandmore> heiher: 看A片吧。。。
<OOOooo> :-)
<OOOooo> mikeandmore, 不要这样,...
<cuihao> 唔，刚才蹲坑了，出来发现错过了两个语言类节目
<jiejie> 大过年的。。。大家低调。。。
<heiher> mikeandmore: 你慢慢欣赏吧 ：）
<mikeandmore> heiher: 我口味比较重的，片子不太好找的。。。
<cuihao> wine QQ，哪个版本比较合适？
<mikeandmore> heiher: 我比较喜欢调教类的。。。嗯。。。
<heiher> mikeandmore: 呵呵。
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, 兩個？
<hymnusAlae> cuihao, 還有個誰的？
<cuihao> 一个
<cuihao> QQ
<hymnusAlae> ……
<cuihao> wine最新的QQ不行
<OOOooo> 春晚讲究的就是一个欢乐，又不是电影哦.:)
<heiher> cuihao: 装个虚拟机吧，wine肯定效果不好。
<heiher> cuihao: CPU如果支持，装个KVM的效果就不错。
<cuihao> :p 虚拟机开Win7，哇咔咔
<richie> 我是新来的，刚从linux mints转到10.10，大家新年快乐哈
<heiher> cuihao: XP啊
<heiher> cuihao: 能上QQ就是喽。
<myke2> heiher: kvm?
<cuihao> 我只有WIn7
<heiher> myke2: 是的。
<myke2> heiher: 什么叫做cpu支持kvm
<heiher> cuihao: 下载一个XP，要的话我给你一个，英文版的。
<heiher> myke2: 完全虚拟化
<cuihao> =。= 不用了，win7挺流畅
<myke2> heiher: 是cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<heiher> cuihao: 呵呵。
<heiher> myke2: 是的
<richie> empathy还是登不上msn，谁有solution么？
<myke2> heiher: 看什么？grep kvm?
<jyf1987> richie: 用pidgin下个 msn-pecan
<jyf1987> 协议里选 wlm
<myke2> richie: pidgin
<heiher> myke2: 看看有没有 vme 或 svm
<jyf1987> windows live messager的意思
<richie> 哦，我正准备用pidgin的ppa源
<myke2> heiher: 有
<heiher> myke2: 那就支持的。
<jyf1987> richie: 用了那个 登录人人网的xmpp会有困难
<myke2> heiher: 编译内核里面Virtualization怎么配置
<heiher> myke2: 选中就行了吧。
<heiher> 或编译成模块。
<richie> - -还好我也不用人人网。。。老了，已经大学毕业了
<myke2> heiher: 我过去编译的时候直接把这个去掉
<heiher> myke2: 哦。
<heiher> myke2: 效率挺不错的，我一直在用。
<richie> jyf1987,msn-pecan是pidgin的插件么？
<myke2> heiher: 子项很多
<myke2> heiher: 部队，Virtualization我选择了，里面的不知道怎么选择
<heiher> myke2: 使用非 raw 格式的硬盘效率不怎么样，我都是在移动硬盘里创建一个空白分区作为虚拟机的硬盘的。
<billlee> myke2, 就是在处理器中有硬件支持的虚拟化
<myke2> heiher: Kernel-based Virtual Machine Support
<jyf1987> richie: 是的 是pidgin的 windows live messager协议支持
<heiher> myke2: 不明白的情况就都选择上吧，具体我也忘记了。
<myke2> heiher: Host kernel accelerator for virtio net (EXPERIMENTAL)
<heiher> 或你看看 ubuntu 的内核配置文件怎么搞的。
<billlee> 选intel或amed的，按情况选
<heiher> 他那个默认就支持的。
<tcpct> CCAV的网站不是IEonly吧
<myke2> 这个后面写的大写的，是不是要删除
<heiher> 看春晚上youku就行了，直播。
 * zmcbb30 祝各位新年快乐哦!!!
 * zmcbb30 祝各位新年快乐哦!!!
<myke2> heiher: 那么装什么软件呢?
<heiher> myke2: kvm
<heiher> myke2: 你是什么系统？
<cuihao> KVM效率比VBox之类的高么？
<myke2> heiher: linux
<heiher> myke2: 哪个发行版
<richie> sudo apt-get install msn-pecan, jyf1987?
<myke2> heiher: arch linux
<heiher> cuihao: 我感觉是。
<heiher> myke2: 那安装 qemu-kvm
<tcpct> 好久没看见主席了
<jyf1987> richie: 做不要光文
<heiher> myke2: 我也是 arch linux
<myke2> heiher: 我去看看
<OOOooo> cuihao, kvm比vbox高了不止是一个档次的。
<cuihao> 我咋觉得im.
<heiher> myke2: 嗯。
<cuihao> im.qq.com需要翻墙 =，=
<heiher> cuihao: 不会吧。
<roylez_> tcpct: .
<cuihao> 直接访问半天出不来
<tcpct> 主席好 新年好
<myke2> heiher: wiki的中文资料新吗?
<roylez_> 恩，同志们好...
<heiher> myke2: 不知道
<heiher> myke2: 使用非常的简单
<myke2> heiher: 我没用过qmenu
<heiher> myke2: 安装上 qemu-kvm 把自己的用户加入到 kvm 组，加载上 kvm 模块就行了。
<heiher> myke2: 你是什么CPU？
<myke2> heiher: i7
<heiher> myke2: 哦，那加载 kvm_intel
<cuihao> 翻墙访问im.qq.com就是快
<myke2> heiher: 那个审计用的参数要不要
<myke2> heiher: KVM_MMU_AUDIT
<heiher> myke2: 不知道啊，哪里配置的？
<jiejie> 弱弱的问下，这有谁编译过skyeye
<myke2> heiher: 内核参数
<heiher> myke2: 不知道啊。
<myke2> heiher: 虚拟机和物理机通过什么信息通信？
<jiejie> 这没人玩skyeye的？？
<cuihao> 那是啥？
<heiher> heiher: 就一 kvm 进程
<heiher> myke2: 就一 kvm 进程
<myke2> heiher: 有个参数叫做CONFIG_VHOST_NET
<jiejie> cuihao: 指令模拟器
<cuihao> jiejie: 喔，没接触过
<jiejie> 。。。。。。
<Hongbo> 源裏不是有天目嗎？
<jiejie> 对说
<jiejie> 有人玩过米？
<heiher> myke2: 你等等，我看看内核配置。
<myke2> heiher: 我记得kvm进内核之后vbox将无法使用
<jiejie> 发现编译不了了。。。悲剧。。。
<myke2> heiher: make nconfig
<myke2> heiher: 我用的是老内核，不是特别激进
<heiher> myke2: 有多老？
<myke2> heiher: 2.6.37
<myke2> heiher: 不是mainline
<heiher> myke2: 这还老啊。。。
<myke2> heiher: 也不是git
<myke2> heiher: 不像他们用gentoo的
<heiher> myke2: 给你传个配置文件，你看看。
<myke2> heiher: 整天git clone
<myke2> heiher: 不需要
<heiher> myke2: 我也是用这个内核。
<myke2> heiher: wgetpaste
<Hongbo> 以前我用源裏的可以用
<myke2> heiher: wgetpaste .config
<jiejie> 额。。。我直接用的官网的源代码
<Hongbo> 那你試試直接用源裏面的呢？
<heiher> myke2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561381/
<jiejie> 我mac port里没的
<adagio> ●●●●●●●●
<richie> launchpad.net真是非一般的慢
<myke2> heiher: 你是i686还是x86_64
<heiher> myke2: x86_64
<myke2> heiher: 怪不得很多参数和我这里不同
<myke2> heiher: kvm能跑FreeBSD吗
<heiher> myke2: 任何操作系统都可以。
<jyf1987> 睡觉去  88
<myke2> heiher: 主要是看FreeBSD对kvm的支持而不是反响
<heiher> myke2: kvm和xen不一样
<heiher> 不需要guest os支持。
<myke2> heiher: ?
<heiher> myke2: 只要你的PC能跑的，都可以。
<alvin_rxg> http://i.imgur.com/3kKaZ.jpg
<Jagdwurst> dos...
<myke2> heiher: 好像变异了一会儿了
<heiher> myke2: what?
<myke2> heiher: 我觉得上次编译内核也才3分钟
<cuihao> 喔，这么快
<Jagdwurst> config没大改变当然快
<cuihao> =。= 默认config更慢
<heiher> myke2: i7这么牛啊，我i3官方配置用了好长时间。
<myke2> heiher: 什么官方配置
<myke2> Jagdwurst: 我说上次编译内核才3分钟，这次做了小修改怎么也要3分钟哦给你
<cuihao> arch默认config编译很多模块，默认的我这里需要半小时。
<myke2> Jagdwurst: d2h
<Jagdwurst> myke2:  cuihao: 看时间截的，编译过的就不重复编译了
<myke2> Jagdwurst: 估计这次kvm影响蛮大的
<cuihao> =。= 这么好的功能，我用了ccache都不行
<myke2> Jagdwurst: 我还开了ccache
<cuihao> ..
<heiher> myke2: 就是默认的配置。
<myke2> heiher: 你不精简的?
<cuihao> 是arch么
<heiher> myke2: 我没有。
<myke2> heiher: 我看参数看的很快的也要2,3小时
<cuihao> =。= 我也没那么慢啦
<cuihao> 我这里精简的要十几min，不精简半个小时
<myke2> cuihao: 看下你内核的大小
<myke2> cuihao: 还有，你用initrd?
<cuihao> linux-2.6.37.tar.bz2 70.2MB
<myke2> cuihao: 不是这个文件
<cuihao> 哦
<myke2> cuihao: 你怎么编译内核的？make && make modules_install && cp?
<cuihao> kernel26-pf.img 1.3MB
<mikeandmore> 哎，kvm的CPU占用率为啥还是这么高
<cuihao> archlinux 用 makepkg
<myke2> cuihao: 写PKGBUILD多累
<myke2> cuihao: 我就make && make modules_install
<cuihao> =。= 当然是用写好的
<cuihao> AUR里有打补丁的，原版的从ABS里拷贝
<heiher> mikeandmore: 多高？
<heiher> mikeandmore: 我这 arch 里有一个问题，只要打开声音CPU就不是一般的高。
<mikeandmore> heiher: guest fedora 14, 14%左右
<mikeandmore> heiher: 我关了声音了
<myke2> cuihao: 因为我没用initrd
<heiher> mikeandmore: 我关闭声卡跑XP才不到几。
<mikeandmore> heiher: 我是2.6.37的内核
<myke2> cuihao: 你参照别人的估计有initrd
<cuihao> myke2: ...不懂
<heiher> mikeandmore: 一样。
<myke2> cuihao: 你看/boot/grub/grub.cfg或者/boot/grub/menu.lst
<mikeandmore> heiher: 哎，我是用了2个CPU
<myke2> cuihao: 自己内核是否有initrd一行
<myke2> mikeandmore: 编译内核用autogroup么
<mikeandmore> heiher: 哦，我是用top看的。virt-man看7%
<heiher> mikeandmore: 这么牛？
<mikeandmore> myke2: 啊，不知道，怎么看
<cuihao> myke2: 嗯，有的
<myke2> mikeandmore: 我不是特别清楚，上次听cfy说了这个功能
<heiher> mikeandmore: 要开启硬件虚拟化哦，否则还不如用VBOX呢。
<mikeandmore> heiher: ...我明显开了。。。再说kvm不支持非vt
<mikeandmore> heiher: 哎，我用了virtio，和这个是不是有关系？
<caleb-> vbox 也有硬件虚拟化的
<xiongZW> 新年快乐
<mikeandmore> caleb-: 但是virtualbox的代码太乱了
<caleb-> kvm / vbox benchmark 互有勝負
<caleb-> mikeandmore: 但 kvm 有可能 fallback 成用 qemu
<mikeandmore> caleb-: 这是明显不可能的。。。
<caleb-> mikeandmore: 能跑不帶表有 kvm
<jyk__> 上次看到一个评测 vbox还是比KVM快一点
<jyk__> ／nick rechael
<mikeandmore> caleb-: 在guest里面dmesg | grep para能看到Booting paravirtualized kernel on KVM
<caleb-> mikeandmore: insmod kvm 和使用是兩回事
<mikeandmore> caleb-: 我在guest里面看好不....不是host里
<myke2> MaskRay: 和Windows共享文件么
<mikeandmore> 和64位有关系？==
<MaskRay> myke2: 不共享
<myke2> MaskRay: 连接过Windows的Ad-hoc吗
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<sikao_lfs> 大家过年好！我刚遇到个问题想请大家给个建议。我初步是这样想的。就是1个u盘，里面有一个绿色版windows下的虚拟机，然后这个虚拟机可以虚拟一个ubuntu系统(而这个ubuntu系统刚好是从这个u盘启动的ubuntu10.04)，大家说能实现吗？
<Jagdwurst> 不能
<Jagdwurst> 没驱动
<tcpct> 童鞋们明年见！
<Jagdwurst> 除非像qemu, bochs这类软件模拟的
<sikao_lfs> 这个ubuntu可以无桌面系统。只是个黑脸也行。但是要能使用apt-get装东西
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 沒有看明白，他的意思是說Ubuntu是安裝在現實機器上的意思嗎？
<sikao_lfs> 不ubuntu是在虚拟机里
<sikao_lfs> 而且可以是黑脸。不用进入gnome
<hymnusAlae> sikao_lfs, 不才，問下“而这个ubuntu系统刚好是从这个u盘启动的ubuntu10.04”是什麽意思？
<sikao_lfs> ubuntu是在虚拟机里。现在是那款虚拟机可以实现？就是那个虚拟机启动后可以用这个u盘当个硬盘启动这个u盘里的ubuntu
<hymnusAlae> sikao_lfs, 如果是說Ubuntu裝在真實分區，然後用虛擬機去打開它，這個事情我是做過的。
<hymnusAlae> sikao_lfs, 呃，這個……
<sikao_lfs> ubuntu 就是装在u盘里。
<hymnusAlae> sikao_lfs, 可以。
<heiher> sikao_lfs: 直接设置成硬盘不就行了吗。
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 找个“绿色版”的虚拟机出来……
<myke2> 他是不是意思是虚拟机能否从物理硬盘上启动系统？
<heiher> Jagdwurst: 在 linux 里绿色版的不流行。
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 有是有，只是效率不足以跑ubuntu
<onshoestring> ubuntu为什么用虚拟机打开
<Jagdwurst> heiher: 不是我的要求， sikao_lfs 这么说的
<heiher> 哦。
<Jagdwurst> heiher: 我不需要虚拟机
<heiher> 对于虚拟机不管是真实硬盘还是映像文件不都一样嘛。
<heiher> 只不过硬件的文件在 /dev/ 中呗。
<hymnusAlae> sikao_lfs, Windows在 U盤執行我不知道，相傳有人弄出來了，我沒有弄成功過。在上面安裝個虛擬機也不是問題。
<sikao_lfs> 这样的。公司里有个服务器可以插u盘。但是不能装东西上去。我有个脚本是可以在ubuntu下运行然后管理设备的。这些设备就这个服务器能管理。上面被设置了保护。
<myke2> heiher: qemu的镜像文件就是一个块设备的复制?
<hymnusAlae> sikao_lfs, 比如 VirtualBox，在上面用 internalcommand createvmdk 把U盤挂上，然後執行。
<heiher> myke2: 看用什么格式的硬盘映像文件。
<Jagdwurst> sikao_lfs: 涉及到设备了，就别想绿色了……
<caleb-> 可以插u盘不就可以跑很多東西了?
<myke2> heiher: 我直接dd出来的文件可以做为镜像文件？
<caleb-> myke2: 可以
<sikao_lfs> hymnusAlae:必须是个绿色的虚拟机。不能装上去任何东西。那个服务器就是个普通的windowxp
<myke2> caleb-: vbox可以么?
<hymnusAlae> sikao_lfs, 哦，高級了，前提條件沒有了。我閉嘴。
<caleb-> myke2: 要轉檔
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 要轉。
<sikao_lfs> 我能实现u盘启动。现在主要就是找个绿色的虚拟机。
<heiher> myke2: 可以的。
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 能跑 vbox 那跑啥不行?
<heiher> qemu还有一个snapshot的模式，可以实现对硬盘文件的不写。
<sikao_lfs> myke2?这个还有qemu?
<Jagdwurst> sikao_lfs: 有了你所谓的“绿色”虚拟机，你也只能干绿色的事
<myke2> Windows下
<myke2> Windows下没有块设备的概念
<sikao_lfs> 对windowsxp下“绿色“的
<Loongjiang> 狗日的腾讯，麻花脸，连linuxQQ也下线了，官网http://im.qq.com/qq/2011/beta1/
<Loongjiang> 不知你们有没有去看过
<caleb-> 用 webqq 嘛
<cuihao> 就是，圣诞节时出了新版，很快就撤掉了
<cuihao> 不喜欢webQQ
<myke2> Loongjiang: 无法看
<Loongjiang> myke2: 不要告诉我你是console mode
<cuihao> =。=
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不是
<Loongjiang> 想联系朋友呢，突然发现没装QQ
<myke2> Loongjiang: 他提示什么im.qq.com:8083
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 他awesome呢……
<cuihao> lynx似乎不支持中文？
<Loongjiang> 跑到官网又没了
<Loongjiang> cuihao: 可以支持的
<Hongbo> LinuxQQ沒下線，還在
<myke2> Loongjiang: 还是老老实实web2.qq.com
<cuihao> 旧版
<myke2> Loongjiang: 干什么折腾LinuxQQ
<cuihao> 新版linuxQQ下线了
<Loongjiang> Hongbo: ，我宁可去w.qq.com
<Hongbo> 网http://im.qq.com/qq/linux\
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<myke2> Loongjiang: 那东西不稳定还会扫描你disks
<cuihao> ...
<Loongjiang> 宁简单些
<cuihao> <^k^> ⇪ title: Connection refused - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<Hongbo> 我還是用的Wine的，網頁的感覺有時候不太方便啊
<cuihao> wine QQ总是崩溃
<heiher> wine 肯定不行，我很不看好这个项目。
<cfy> 没人么？
<cuihao> 话说，以前wine一只能开魔兽争霸，新版本不行了
<cuihao> 都是人
<Loongjiang> cfy:
<Hongbo> 網上他們制作好的，用著還行，從沒出現過問題，也不占系統資源
<cfy> Loongjiang: .
<myke2> heiher: 不wine还能怎么
<Loongjiang> Hongbo: 哪里有
<heiher> myke2: 我就是用虚拟机。
<Loongjiang> 没人做个破解，支解QQ十八块，还叫它扫描
<myke2> heiher: 谁授权你用的Windows
<Loongjiang> 对了，该去找360
<heiher> myke2: 没有。
<heiher> myke2: 不过我买过 windows 。
<Hongbo> Loongjiang：你是說Wine的QQ，Google代碼上有個Wine TM2009的
<heiher> myke2: 在我买笔记本的时候，虽然还没有到家就被我删除了。
<myke2> heiher: 买过也没用，一个Windows有使用电脑限制
<heiher> myke2: 那我就不管了。
<myke2> heiher: Windows好像限制3台电脑
<heiher> myke2: 虽然我还是我在笔记本上用。
<myke2> heiher: 新规则不清楚，但是肯定有限制
<myke2> heiher: 所以吧，wine还是有必要的
<heiher> myke2: 限制吧，反正我不用7
<cuihao> 我买的Win激活了三次，之后需要打电话
<Hongbo> 我買了微軟的Office軟件，說只能兩個電腦用
<heiher> wine 实在太差了。
<cuihao> 不买office，open/libreoffice还不错
<heiher> java 啊，好慢。
<Hongbo> 騰訊是不是看到Linux沒利潤就不幹了，那些可以賺錢的他都去山寨
<houge_langley> heiher: Libreoffice正式版启动已经相当快了
<billlee> ooo不太好用呀，上次我想画个表格，怎么也弄不出表头
<cuihao> 我通常只看文档
<houge_langley> billlee: Ooo前途未卜了
<myke2> houge_langley: libreoffice优于Ooo?
<Hongbo> 沒法，學校那幫人，交文檔都要MS Word的，而且還有嚴格的格式，其它文檔都不收……，還教育機構，純粹是MS的免費宣傳機構
<billlee> houge_langley, 不是变成 Libreoffice 了吗？
<houge_langley> myke2: 优于
<billlee> Hongbo, 现在小学就在学 Windows
<myke2> houge_langley: 有没有for windows
<houge_langley> billlee: 不是的，两个不是一个，Ooo是甲骨文旗下的，Libreoffice是另外一个，资金来源，人员构成都不同
<houge_langley> myke2: 有的
<heiher> billlee: 龙芯在江苏改变了这一切了。
<heiher> billlee: 至少龙芯机房是 Linux
<myke2> houge_langley: 对m$格式的office的支持比ooo好?
<houge_langley> billlee: 从前途来看，Ooo曾经的核心人员都跳槽Libreoffice
<Hongbo> 是哦，我當初上初中的時候就學的Dos，高中開始Windows系列，大學還是Windows。感覺中國的學校都是MS的宣傳部門，還是免費的，不遺餘力地給他們宣傳
<billlee> houge_langley, 嗯，我是想说这个意思
<Hongbo> Libreoffice不是鬧革命分出去的嗎？
<houge_langley> myke2: 这个我没有感觉，毕竟我大部分都是用Libreoffice，因为医院对文档并不是很讲究，只要能演示出来，能打印就 OK
<Hongbo> 好像Ooo的主力都Libreoffice去了
<cuihao> 他们不喜欢甲骨文
<myke2> houge_langley: 我给别人装了Ooo, 不知道是否应该换
<myke2> houge_langley: 我不太用的
<houge_langley> Hongbo: 嗯，基本Libreoffice才是王道，将来的Linux发行版都会用Libreoffice的
<heiher> 嗯。
<houge_langley> myke2: 换吧，那个不是主流了
<onshoestring> 为什么给别人装ooo
<onshoestring> 不是不用linux的
<billlee> 现在 u1104 用什么？
<heiher> 前两天我想装的，一看还需要 java 支持就没有装。
<houge_langley> onshoestring: 我的windows台式机，也用Libreoffice，启动速度快很多
<houge_langley> heiher: 以后不依赖Java了，有消息说过
<heiher> houge_langley: 希望。
<onshoestring> 因为要看文档 我装wps
<houge_langley> heiher: 现在的版本暂时还是依赖
<Hongbo> 我怎麽覺得我這兒延時这么严重……
<lainme> java还行，至少游戏比flash的资源占用低，温度低
 * NoIE 从以前用学习机的时候，开始用wps。
<billlee> 我一看到 java 就头疼， java 给我的印象就是速度慢、bug多、风格和本地软件差别很大
<onshoestring> lainme是美女吧
<heiher> 支持龙芯教育吧，至少可以让中国的孩子也接触一下非M$的东西。
<Hongbo> 我开始用WPS的时候还是字符界面的，现在看着好像MS Office风格哦
 * NoIE 买第一台电脑的时候，电脑预装的也是wps2000。
<billlee> heiher, 听说龙芯现在支持x86指令集了？
<heiher> billlee: 龙芯3支持翻译。
<onshoestring> wps个人用是免费
<lainme> onshoestring: 是女生，不是美女
<billlee> 不知道会不会再被 Intel 起诉一次？
<onshoestring> 现在好像是女的 称呼都是美女
<heiher> billlee: 不知道，我感觉意义不大。
<heiher> billlee: MIPS实际就挺好。
<NoIE> 从2000开始，wps就已经大量预装到新电脑上了。为什么wps还没有寒冬word的统治地位？
<happyaron> billlee: 是虚拟的。
<Hongbo> 被Intel起诉？龙芯是仿Intel的？
<Loongjiang> lainme: 这里好少女生，代表
<billlee> heiher, MIPS 应该比 x86 高效吧。 关键M$的软件是 x86 的
<onshoestring> noie 那是习惯的力量
<heiher> 具体x86指令集的使用需要什么样的授权不清楚。
<heiher> 不过应该会考虑的吧。
<onshoestring> 当时wps用的时候 没人用 word
<billlee> Hongbo, x86 涉及 Intel 的专利
<Hongbo> 我觉得还是得从娃娃的教育入手啊，从一开始都习惯MS的产品了，以后要改很麻烦
<houge_langley> billlee: Java也有优势，相对而言喽，不过MacOSX已经宣布将来不再支持Java了
<onshoestring> 当大家都用mso时 就没人用wps了
<cuihao> AMD64是AMD专利么 :p
<billlee> onshoestring, 早先 wps 比 word 好用，在中文支持方面。不过现在优势没了
<onshoestring> 64位不是专利 是出的早
<heiher> billlee: 是的，龙芯教育软件基本是自己开发的。
<Hongbo> 而且政府跟教育机构就该带个头，像我们学校居然还在要求MS Office的格式，这不是在阻拦大家用开源的嘛
<myke2> 觉得Linux很难取代Windows
<onshoestring> 能不能取代有什么关系 你们操心太多
<heiher> 不想那么多，我能够用它工作就行了。
<happyaron> linux就是个选择，喜欢什么用什么。
<NoIE> 微软和中国政府的关系一直很好，我在李开复的自传里面也看到了许多这方面的描写。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 在中国，证府说话算话
<onshoestring> 中国领导都到billgates家
<Loongjiang> 证府说用开源，一切都好办了
<NoIE> 听说，ie的占有率降到54%了。
<heiher> ZF说话最不算话
<Hongbo> myke2：我觉得取不取待都没什么意义，就是给大家多点选择，喜欢用什么系统就用什么系统
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 是嗎？中國zf說話算話？
<NoIE> 我觉得，ZF和M$臭味相同。
<lainme> NoIE: 中国？
<billlee> 是 dang
<billlee> zf 算钱
<Loongjiang> 中
<NoIE> lainme: 恩。
<heiher> billlee: 对，是算钱。
<myke2> Hongbo: 你觉得在这里可能吗?
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 這裏話題控制不住好像是國情……
<myke2> Hongbo: 什么喜欢用什么就什么的
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: :)
<caleb-> 龙芯3兼容 x86 肯定沒 transmeta 好
<caleb-> 連 transmeta 都死了
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 常常有这样的讨论，无所谓吧。
<billlee> 莫谈国事
<happyaron> caleb-: 龙芯后面不是还有个zf呢么。。
<NoIE> 我觉得，龙芯好象已经成了面子工程了。
<billlee> NoIE, 有同感
<myke2> 休息吧，别扯远了
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 呵呵，只是說說。技術方面總是受阻礙的話，神也會抱怨兩句的……
<Hongbo> myke2:呃……我没看懂
<happyaron> caleb-: 功夫网什么时候采购两套它搭的server，就又有钱了。
<onshoestring> 不是说隆兴什么的造假么
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: :)
<heiher> 不管是不是面子工程，总算是见到产品了。
<NoIE> 那是汉芯。
<heiher> 而且还不是那么的差。
<onshoestring> 没有技术 是不是自己做好图 在美国生产的
<NoIE> 台湾的代工很优秀。
<heiher> 原来是在意法半导生产的。
<heiher> 现在国内不知有没有企业可以代工。
<myke2> NoIE: IE的占有率
<billlee> 我看到的是国内新建的很多超级计算机还是用进口处理器, 不知道龙芯的市场定位到底在哪？在桌面平台显然Wintel是老大
<myke2> NoIE: 是否包括诸如360安全浏览器之类
<NoIE> 国内即使有，也不会有32nm的吧？
<happyaron> billlee: 我自己感觉是hpc
<happyaron> billlee: 还有其他硬件内置的处理器
<NoIE> myke2: 是的，恨死ie了。
<heiher> 龙芯2f好像还是60多nm的工艺。
<happyaron> heiher: 等3B了。
<heiher> happyaron: 3A还没有见到产品呢。。。
<myke2> 觉得Ubuntu“好用”就是因为接近Windows
<NoIE> 龙芯虽好，国内的网络不给力。用龙芯电脑，连政府的网页都浏览不了。
<Hongbo> myke2: me2
<onshoestring> 用桌面的都像win
<NoIE> 我不承认ub和win接近。
<heiher> NoIE: 是吗？
<billlee> myke2, Ubuntu 确实是管理比较方便（ 与 Centos 相比）
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, Freenode上好像沒有什麽次文化頻道呢。
<NoIE> 我觉得，ubu成功在于社区做得比较好。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 看了下列表，有些失望呢……
<Hongbo> 我觉得寻求帮助很方便，使用上也比较方便，相比其它Unix-Like
<happyaron> heiher: 不知道。。。应该有technical overview吧
<billlee> NoIE, 很多政府网页都是 IE only.
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 你可以开啦。
<myke2> billlee: 教育网很多也是IE only.
<NoIE> billlee: 不怕IE only，就怕IE6 only。
<billlee> 上次我还看到有个大学的信息学院网站是 IE only
<myke2> NoIE: IE only那么我们怎么办?
<onshoestring> ie用的人多么
<NoIE> myke2: 生气，仅此而已。
<NoIE> 中国大概是90%左右。
<myke2> NoIE: 好不是要么老老实实虚拟机，要么重启，要么wine
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 沒有人氣開它做什麽？而且我其實在想是不是在除了Freenode之外的IRC纓絡上。
<myke2> NoIE: s/好/还/
<cuihao> 嘿嘿，中国还有好多IE6
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 原來上過2ch，不過只能看不能說……不會說。
<myke2> cuihao: 我在wine里面也只能IE6
<billlee> 现在一些外壳可以切换IE和Webkit, 可能IE的使用会稍减少一些吧
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: :)
<myke2> 恐怕很少有外壳是Trident/Gecko的
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 個人以為不會。
<myke2> 大多数都是Trident/Webkit
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 我的同學都是直接 IE 模式……
<pavel2006> 有个彗星浏览器，是火狐和IE双核。。。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 总比没有WebKit模式好
<happyaron> pavel2006: 呃
<NoIE> 彗星是firefox改的，我记得。
<NoIE> 以前装过一次。
<myke2> 现在很多都觉得gecko慢
<billlee> hymnusAlae, ？ 我的同学大多是用自动切换，有 ActiveX 之类时才用 IE
<happyaron> myke2: 没
<pavel2006> 彗星浏览器是由比特彗星BitComet作者全新推出的一款轻巧，功能强大且快速的网页浏览器，是由主浏览器Firefox和精选的界面改善插件组成的。
<billlee> 我觉得 firefox 启动很慢
<pavel2006> 网上的简介
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 他們是不是有你在邊上影響。
<happyaron> myke2: 其实整体速度还是gecko快，但是chrome在响应速度方面的用户体验做得更好。
<Hongbo> 今年开始一直使用chrome
<happyaron> billlee: 你一天启动几次浏览器呢
<myke2> happyaron: 明显js速度逊于webkit
<happyaron> myke2: 哈哈，那是玩笑
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 我不清楚全部。不過我們這邊明顯情況不行。
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 都是出過一個問題，大罵“搞什麽自動切換”，然後叫人改成IE模式……
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 最後不忘給WebKit幾句三字經……
<happyaron> myke2: Firefox其实一点都不垃圾，不过据说是代码没有webkit组织得那么明了。
<pavel2006> 现在这么多双核。。感觉很泛滥。。
<myke2> happyaron: 没说Firefox垃圾啊
<happyaron> myke2: 我是说速度。。。XD
<myke2> happyaron: 我只是说很多人觉得gecko慢
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯
<happyaron> pavel2006: 手机都双核了，杀毒软件都已经进入四核时代了。
<myke2> happyaron: 请问FF4如何？
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 手機雙核？
<happyaron> myke2: 简单的回答：fast as chrome
<hymnusAlae> myke2, Final Fantasy IV嗎，很好玩。
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 啊，搜索下~
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 什么？不知道
<myke2> happyaron: 听不懂
<billlee> Firefox 吧
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 不是，你說的雙核確實是我理解的“雙核CPU”的雙核吧？
<myke2> 我没觉得FireFox慢
<myke2> 没觉得Firefox启动慢
<hymnusAlae> myke2, Final Fantasy=最終幻想，簡稱FF。IV是4……
<myke2> 渲染的时候好像访问有些
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 不玩
<mza_> ff有时很慢，譬如逛unbuntu论坛
<NoIE> http://data.cnzz.com/main.php?s=brow
<billlee> mza_, 那是 ubuntu.org.cn 慢
<happyaron> myke2: 像chrome一样快
<myke2> happyaron: FF访问webqq还有Google Services好像慢点，FF3.6
<Hongbo> 我电脑上启动FireFox一直比Chrome慢，网速没感觉有什么差别
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 应该是
<myke2> happyaron: FF4听说是减掉了些代码减少了对一些Very Very Old的平台的支持
<cuihao> firefox一直启动很慢
<happyaron> 一天启动几回浏览器啊。
<mza_> billlee: e文坛子没事绝对不去
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 呃，那和殺毒四核和瀏覽雙核有可比性嗎……
<myke2> cuihao: 不会吧
<NoIE> 两三回。
<billlee> 最近 ubuntu.org.cn 老出问题
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: :)
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 不是要說“都是核”吧……
<happyaron> billlee: oneleaf@gmail.com
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 差不多要说这句啦，哈哈
<cuihao> myke2: 这不是firefox一直受诟病的吗？
<myke2> cuihao: 哦，我装的是swiftfox
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 你在激發我的吐槽欲望……
<mza_> ff4很快，很明显能感觉出来。但是，去ubuntu.org.cn依旧很慢……
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 哈哈
<myke2> happyaron: swiftfox是firefox稍微针对处理器优化的吧?
<NoIE> 为什么我的firefox访问外国的网站一点问题都没有，访问新浪、百度等国内网站经常出问题？
<happyaron> myke2: 没研究
<cuihao> NoIE: 啥问题？
<NoIE> cuihao: 我妈妈的电脑访问新浪博客，经常假死。
<mza_> NoIE: 作为bs开发人员，不久之前很多开发、测试都只用ie……
<happyaron> NoIE: 那就用chromium
<NoIE> cuihao: 我的电脑，只要将插入点放到百度知道的回复框中，cpu的占用率就会飙升得很高。
<NoIE> mza_: 一起鄙视。
<happyaron> chromium对ie网页支持会好点。
<myke2> NoIE: 首先尝试swiftfox
<myke2> happyaron: 不见得
<cuihao> NoIE: =。= 喔，我妈经常用百度，没见过这问题
<happyaron> myke2: 哦
<happyaron> myke2: 我平时都是ff为主，chromium为辅
<myke2> happyaron: 我平时都是几乎swiftfox
<NoIE> cuihao: 我用的是每日更新版，可能有许多bug。
<myke2> happyaron: 遇到上不上了，开始wine ie
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 上次你說到 Record 類型名字問題是吧？
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 对
<happyaron> myke2: 除了网银和选课系统之外，上不了的网站一律忽略。。。
<NoIE> AD：noie.blogbus.com ，尽量使用css3编写页面。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, DDC解決了：http://disciple.ouroborus.net/wiki/Language/Overview/FieldProjections
<myke2> happyaron: 查分系统
<cfy> 选课系统，无压力。。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 呃，还是学校的。。。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, DDC是Disciple語言的編譯器，Haskell的方言。
<pavel2006> 我的任务管理器怎么还是5个chrome进程。。。现在浏览器关闭只剩一个书签。win xp
<myke2> happyaron: 网络银行只能windows吧，不仅仅IE
<myke2> pavel2006: chromium机制很复杂
<happyaron> myke2: 用ie只能去win啊
<happyaron> chromium的安装程序有点大。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 我用wine模拟的
<houge_langley> happyaron: 每次都选择货到付款的飘过
<Hongbo> pavel，某些插件
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com ，用css3写的主题。
<happyaron> houge_langley: :)
<pavel2006> 哦 谢谢。：）
<houge_langley> myke2: CPU上浮很犀利吧！？
<happyaron> houge_langley: 我报名缴费也得用网银。
<myke2> houge_langley: 不会看
<myke2> houge_langley: 不知道怎么看
<mza_> NoIE: 我们也很郁闷。譬如，我们去年做的那个系统，支持ff、chrome、ie8，但是，狗日的移动就是要用ie6，而且有个问题解决不了，是因为js的闭包引起的内存溢出……
<houge_langley> happyaron: 哦，那倒是，我基本不用网银，实在要上淘宝，托同事的支付宝
<pavel2006> 装了六个扩展。
<myke2> houge_langley: 应该是cat /proc下某个
<pavel2006> chrome不支持数字证书，IEtab也白搭。
<houge_langley> myke2: 哦，我一般就top看一下，IE用wine个人感觉，相当耗费资源，不过那是很久以前了。
<happyaron> 大家看 www.ubuntu.com 的幻灯片
<myke2> houge_langley: 不过充分感受到IE6太慢
<billlee> 不知道ubuntu中文的两个服务器是怎么同步数据，难道跨Internet使用数据库？
<happyaron> billlee: 非
<happyaron> billlee: 就一个服务器
<houge_langley> happyaron: 哦靠，给力
<billlee> happyaron, 那是一个服务器两个IP？
<happyaron> billlee: no
<happyaron> billlee: 你看到的那俩都不是真正的服务器
<billlee> 那个叫做什么来着的，反向代理？
<NoIE> ubuntu，新年快乐。
<myke2> NoIE: 话说ie9性能不错
<hymnusAlae> ubuntu新年快樂。
<billlee> HTTP 头也看不出来
<myke2> MaskRay: apvlv 如何切换到目录
<MaskRay> myke2：不会
<myke2> MaskRay: 你支持下面那个触摸板吗？我这个多点的，好像不知道和i
<MaskRay> myke2: 多点触摸怎么用？
<houge_langley> myke2: 我的观点是，插件才是王道，对IE，只有恨
<myke2> houge_langley: 我不太用插件
<Hongbo> 触摸板右上角相当于中键，两个手指的面积滑动可以scrolling
<houge_langley> myke2: 我的插件不多，就20多个
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道，但是Windows下一个，两个，三个手指在上面用都不一样的
<myke2> houge_langley: 我几乎没装
<myke2> houge_langley: 装了pentadactyl
<MaskRay> myke2: 支持。两点同方向相当于滚轮
<netphi> exit
<myke2> MaskRay: 我完全不支持啊，怎么弄法
<jzmer> 像 sixxs.org 这样的提供 ipv4 over ipv6 gateway 的 并且提供 web 界面的还有没有人知道？
<Hongbo> 默认目前好像不支持多点触摸。设置里面是灰色的，传说新内核支持。目前可以用别人写的脚本，就加了几行代码
<myke2> jzmer: 记得是反向代理？
<jzmer> myke2: yeah
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么时候开始支持的
<myke2> jzmer: 没被封?
<MaskRay> myke2：不知道
<Hongbo> 一直采用.sixxs.org翻墙
<jzmer> myke2: ipv6 封不了
<jzmer> 我现在是用 sixxs.org + nyud.net
<myke2> jzmer: 怎么进入ipv6呢
<jzmer> 后者 cache 前者翻墙
<jzmer> myke2: miredo
<Hongbo> nyud.net?我还没用过，先记下
<jzmer> and hurricane electric tunnel
<MaskRay> myke2: xf86-input-synaptics  CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS??
<jzmer> 还有没有别的地方？
<myke2> MaskRay: 先去看看
<Hongbo> 国内有几个高校也提供类似代理，地址我网了，好像成都医学院提供
<myke2> jzmer: miredo 我这里开了守护进程，结果每次好像都要/etc/rc.d/miredo restart的
<heiher> myke2: 你为什么要修改内核呢？我就修改了一下CPU架构，其它没有变化。
<jzmer> myke2: 不过restart 时间不长，我用的是microsoft 的服务器
<jzmer> 准确说是间隔时间不长
<myke2> jzmer: 不是，我说我开机的时候弄守护进程没用
<myke2> jzmer: 必须后来重新开一次，很奇怪
<myke2> jzmer: 所以现在把miredo给T出DAEMONS了
<jzmer> 我没有这样的现象，因为我的 miredo 开机时不运行
<jzmer> myke2: 每次都是 init 之后手动启动，可能要调整 priority
<happyaron> myke2: 你看看daemon log呢
<myke2> jzmer: archlinux我就改DAEMONS的
<myke2> happyaron: 我看过，好像都是什么无法链接之类的
<myke2> happyaron: 应该是无线网络没准备好的原因
<happyaron> myke2: 那就让它晚启动一会儿
<myke2> happyaron: 只能手动启动？
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个xf86没装，内核进了
<happyaron> myke2: 不是
<myke2> MaskRay: 你现在用什么打开M$ Office文件的
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道archlinux是否用rcX.d的方式
<cfy> oooo
<MaskRay> myke2: ooo，刚装了 lo
<jzmer> myke2: 就是最后启动
<happyaron> myke2: 把runlevels调后一点
<billlee> myke2, 改一下脚本，延迟启动
<myke2> jzmer: 我已经miredo弄到最后了
<happyaron> myke2: 呃，说明你的无线准备太慢
<myke2> jzmer: 以前用wicd都放第一个
<myke2> happyaron: 本来就这样，很慢的好像
<myke2> MaskRay: libreoffice?
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才听他们说这个好
<billlee> 加个 sleep 10 之类的代码
<myke2> billlee: 不会啊
<myke2> billlee: rc.local应该不行
<myke2> billlee: 要修改系统本身的代码吧?
<myke2> billlee: 本身的启动脚本的代码？
<jzmer> init script
<billlee> 修改 miredo 的 rc 脚本就行了吧
<cfy> myke2: after *嘛
<myke2> billlee: 这样啊，哦。
<billlee> 就担心它是同步执行的，那就麻烦一点
<cfy> myke2: 指定在最后不行么？
<mikeandmore> 囧，回光返照了==
<cfy> billlee: 那总有依赖的吧。那些应该要顺序吧
<cuihao> 额，arch的脚本默认是wait的
<mikeandmore> kvm的占用率又下去了
<myke2> cfy: 已经指定最后了
<billlee> cfy, miredo 拖慢没问题吧。还有依赖这个的
<myke2> cfy: 对了，肯定是网络准备的问题
<cfy> depend() {need net;use dns logger}
<cfy>  
<cfy> 这是gentoo的依赖。
<myke2> cfy: 我每次是到X启动后网络差不多刚刚弄好
<myke2> jzmer: 前两天听他们说有个比miredo好
<cfy> myke2: 那写个循环测试网络情况。每隔1s测试下。好了就运行。
<myke2> jzmer: 比teredo好
<myke2> cfy: 不会啊
<cfy> myke2: 你用啥服务器?
<mikeandmore> 啊，总算知道了。。。原来是usb tablet的问题
<billlee> 可以另外准备一个脚本 sleep 时间; miredo; 然后在 rc.local 里后台调用这个脚本，应该可以的
<myke2> cfy: 默认服务器
<jzmer> myke2: 可否告知？
<myke2> jzmer: 我去查下
<billlee> 我在启动 conky 时就是把类似脚本添加到启动程序。
<jzmer> myke2: 多谢
<myke2> jzmer: teredo.remlab.net
<cfy> myke2: 用这个 perl -e 'do {ping 8.8.8.8 -c 1 > /dev/null;echo $?} until $?'
<myke2> jzmer: 哦，应该改掉
<cfy> myke2: 然后把启动语句写在后面
<cfy> myke2: 用这个 perl -e 'do {sleep 1;ping 8.8.8.8 -c 1 > /dev/null;} until $?'
<myke2> cfy: perl支持ping 8.8.8.8 -c 1 > /dev/null这种语法的？
<jzmer> myke2: 这个只是默认用来测试的 server
<jzmer> myke2: 不能用来 production 的
<myke2> jzmer: 换成m$的?
<cfy> myke2: 写错了。。
<jzmer> myke2: nano +23 -w /etc/miredo/miredo.conf
<myke2> cfy: 应该open HANDLE, "ping ... | -"?
<myke2> jzmer: nano不会
<cfy> myke2: perl -e 'do {sleep 1;system "ping 8.8.8.8 -c 1 > /dev/null";} while $?;'
<myke2> cfy: 为何不能open "ping | -"?
<cfy> myke2: 也可以。
<jzmer> myke2: 改成m$的
<myke2> jzmer: m$的还是jp的？
<myke2> 重启到windows, 88
<myke2> jzmer: 我菜鸟，用不来nano的
<cfy> myke2: perl -e 'sleep 1 while(system "ping 8.8.8.8 -c 1 > /dev/null" )'
<jzmer> myke2: m$会好点，不过jp的近
<myke2> cfy: 等会儿说吧，其实可以查下ping的返回值，如果他规定返回某个说明ping通的话就不是更加方便了？
<myke2> cfy: 哦，你就是这样
<shalee> 各位新年快乐！
<cuihao> \me 新年快乐！
<cuihao> 唔，打错了
 * zent00 囧...
<shalee> 哈哈，没关系啦
 * cuihao :p
<cfy> MaskRay: system太长了。有没有短的写法？
<MaskRay> cfy: ``，不过含义有点不同
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要用到返回值，不过也行。还有别的么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> perl -e 'sleep 1 while(`ping 8.8.8.8 -c 1 > /dev/null;echo $?` )'
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要用到返回值。不是得echo输出下？如果用``代替的话，总得来说还是变长了1.。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 你要守夜么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 看节目
<cfy> MaskRay: 不要说春晚？
<MaskRay> cfy: 那我不说了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我怎么感觉今年看起来特没兴致。。。你继续。。。。我睡觉去...bye...还有20min
<MaskRay> cfy: bye
<cfy> MaskRay: 刚好是本山大叔的小品啊。。。。
 * cfy afk
<Pwnna> 好沮丧啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 对啊
<Pwnna> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=zeldaxlove64&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_44232 <--- 太他妈的强大了。
<myke2> MaskRay: thx, 好了
<cuihao> 问个问题，IRC不时出现的那道红线是啥？
<heiher> 你用什么客户端的？
<heiher> 有的客户端会将发给自己的消息特别的标记，或许是那个吧。
<cuihao> xchat
<myke2> 请问有没有Window Manager移植到Windows上的
<mza_> 啊，一堆放炮的……
<myke2> 外面鞭炮很不文明
<ofan> myke2: 有
<myke2> ofan: 有没有tiling的
<ofan> myke2: 貌似没
<cuihao> 唔，电视机延迟2s：1296662402.52  Wed Feb 2 16:00:02 2011
<ofan> myke2: BB4Win 貌似已经很久没更新了
<myke2> ofan: BlackBox?
<ofan> myke2: en
<Hongbo> 还是放鞭炮有感觉
<itsucks> 过年了
<cuihao> 其实我不喜欢鞭炮
<itsucks> o
<myke2> 不文明
<cuihao> 呵呵，没这种感觉。个人不喜欢。
<myke2> 感觉糟糕
<zent00> 消防队现在是严阵以待啊...-_-
<zent00> 白天都出动几次了...
<Hongbo> 我在农村，每年都这样，基本上持续2~3小时。
<mikeandmore> Hongbo: 我现在在奶奶家，没有消防兵
<mikeandmore> Hongbo: 放礼花随便放。。。我看着都觉得害怕。。
<zent00> 我家里消防队一里路。。。每次他们出发我都能听到
<Hongbo> 我们这儿也是，不过好像这么多年也没发现有火灾
<zent00> 刚才不知道谁弄的炮，我的鼠标在震动。。。
<ofan> myke2: 南方人？
<mikeandmore> kvm爽。。。cpu占用率基本为0.。。。
<mikeandmore> 爽的
<zent00> 南方人和北方人如何定义？有的广东人认为广东以北的都是北方人。。。比如有些陕西人认为湖北人和河南人都是南方人
<ayaka> 恭贺新年
<heiher> mikeandmore: 这回不高啦？
<mikeandmore> heiher: 去掉usb tablet即可。。。据说是qemu的bug
<heiher> mikeandmore:哦，默认有吗？
<heiher> mikeandmore: 你开启声音了吗？
<billlee> 广东人看海南人也是北方人
<myke2> 台湾人……
<myke2> 如果是台湾人……
<zent00> 湖南妹子在香港都被称为“北姑”
<mikeandmore> heiher: 默认有，我没开声音。。。用不到声音。。
<heiher> mikeandmore: 哦。
<heiher> mikeandmore: 如何关闭的？
<mikeandmore> heiher: virt-man -,-
<lemon> 大过年的 还有人吗
<lemon> 大家新年快乐
<ayaka> 有人
<lemon> a
<lemon> ayaka: 用过opensuse吗
<ayaka> lemon, 有
<Relaed> 大家新年好！！
<lemon> opensuse怎么用宽带
<mza_> pppoe
<Relaed> ifconfig
<mza_> 应该都是一样的吧？
 * zmcbb30 大家新年快乐 , 我水饺了 !
 * zmcbb30 大家新年快乐 , 我水饺了 !
<lemon> 呃，没有pppoe
<Relaed> zmcbb30: 同乐同乐！
<myke2> pppd
 * zmcbb30 各位再见
<lemon> 到处都是鞭炮的声音  炒死了
<Relaed> 今天一晚上国内不知道要被消耗多少RMB
<ayaka> lemon, 有X吗?
<ayaka> rechael, 这是gdp
<lemon> ayaka: x？
<ayaka> lemon, 图形
<lemon> ayaka: 哪个图形？
<ayaka> lemon, 桌面
<lemon> ayaka: 有桌面
<lemon> ayaka: 看了好多的网上的方法都不行
<ayaka> lemon, 右上脚，有个network-manger
<zent00> yast不能设置？
<lemon> ayaka: 那个东西好像也不行
<myke2> nm不错
<lemon> zent00: yast能设置，但是不能连接
<ayaka> lemon, 一定可以，打开了没?
<NoIE> 我这里老是能听到消防车的笛声。
<lemon> ayaka: http://www.ylmf.net/linux/tips/2010112511528.html  有用了一下这个方法，但是不行
<^k^> ⇪ title: openSUSE11.3操作系统中ADSL上网的方法_雨林木风操作系统门户
<ayaka> 要是有人趁乱发生革命就好了
<ayaka> lemon, 您是用kde？
<lemon> ayaka: 恩，就是kde的
 * Tenzu 给各路大神大仙拜年了
<lemon> ayaka: gnome好像能行，不知道为什么kde的怎么都不行
<ayaka> lemon, 好吧，控制面板-网络连接
<ayaka> lemon, 打开了没
<lemon> ayaka: 恩
<ayaka> lemon, 添加dsl
<lemon> ayaka: 这个方法不行
<lemon> ayaka: 添加了也没有用
<ayaka> lemon, 为何?
<lemon> ayaka: 一直是不激活状态
<ayaka> lemon, 点击连接了没?
<lemon> ayaka: kubuntu下也是这样的，
<ayaka> lemon, 我kubuntu就是这样搞的
<ayaka> lemon, 可能参数配错了
<lemon> ayaka: 我kubuntu要在终端输入pppeoconf
<mikeandmore> orz ymlf都有论坛。。。
<lemon> 先下了，明天继续，新年快乐 大家！
<myke2> 为何我有个电脑非root不能执行nm-applet
<mikeandmore> myke2: 因为你用root启动过？==
<myke2> mikeandmore: 第一次就不能启动
<mikeandmore> myke2: == 看看log?
<myke2> mikeandmore: 好像提示没有权限
<ofan> 那个winpe系统比较好？
<mikeandmore> myke2: 重新chown一下吧
<myke2> mikeandmore: 不是chown的问题，own显然应该root
<mikeandmore> myke2: 那不是显然permission denied么
<ashtray> ...
<zent00> 已经证实此时央视春晚现场秩序大乱，而现在看到的是提前准备好的备播带。事情是这样，刚有人上台，抽了西单女孩一巴掌，导致春晚现场大乱。
 * zent00 消息来自QQ微博...
<ashtray> 消息真快
<zent00> zent00: 金鱼魔术现场表演其实演砸了...
<Loongjiang> Kakurady:
 * ashtray 拜年啦
<myke2> ofan: nm-applet不是root无法运行，为何
<wzssyqa> zent00: 说话要负责任的
<cuihao> 哇塞，这是我2011春晚印象最深的一个节目
<cuihao> ……服务器维护？
<lainme> test
<^k^> lainme, ....  ㍘ 
<happyaron> myke2: ps aux|grep NetworkManager
<billlee> 难道test也是机器人命令？
<rothsdad> 兔年吉祥！
<cuihao> test
<^k^> cuihao, ....  ㍘ 
<cuihao> 没啊
<cuihao> 喔
<cuihao> 这是啥命令？
<myke2> happyaron: 有
<freeflying> myke2: 你为哈会以root去运行nm-applet
<myke2> freeflying: 刚刚装好nm-applet要写参数
<happyaron> myke2: grep出来的那个是root的
<freeflying> myke2: 你不是用的Ubuntu?
<myke2> happyaron: Yes
<myke2> freeflying: archlinux
<billlee> networkmanage 本来就是root的
<happyaron> myke2: nm-applet只是个用户界面，不需要root
<myke2> happyaron: 我知道，这台机器就不需要root
<freeflying> myke2: 去arch wiki上找
<freeflying> myke2: 给你一点线索，大多是权限问题
<freeflying> 现在这些新手都是咋了，咋那么喜欢乱折腾
<myke2> freeflying: 是dbus通信的权限
<freeflying> arch显然不是给新手用的
<freeflying> myke2: 你知道啥是dbus吗
<myke2> freeflying: 进程通信的，具体不是特别了解
<myke2> happyaron: 我看/etc/dbus-1/system.d/wicd.conf里面有<policy group="users">
 * ashtray 向大家道早安
<ashtray> bye all
<zent00> wzssyqa: 被拿掉的节目出现了，很明显是用的录播带。
<wzssyqa> zent00: 这只是猜测
<mza_> 大家还不睡？
<ofan> no~
<mza_> 昨天折腾fprint失败……
<ofan> 网络很卡...
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/jHSaZ.png
<myke2> freeflying: ok
<xiongZW> 外面鞭炮声太响了
<myke2> cfy: Hi
<myke2> ofan: 我在看/etc/rc.multi请问对于!开始的禁用的daemons好像没有处理？
<FeiRuoWa> i forgot i was supposed to meet people at  three! i am now 16 minutes late. bbl! sorry!
<^k^>  06:03
<xiaoy> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
<cfy> 大家早上好
<sikao_lfs> 大家新年好。
<cocoa117> 也够早
<cocoa117> 二位
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-03
<iamfbi> 各位，新年好！
<mikeandmore> iamfbi: 不好>.<
<iamfbi> 。。
<mikeandmore> 哎，各位用过kvm在非vt上装linux guest没？
<mikeandmore> 据说现在是默认paravirt了。。。
<flh> 新年好
<flh> 新年好 hi
<arus7> 大家新年好ã€ï¼
<^k^> arus7:say 大家新年好ã€ï¼ in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<arus7> 我用的Bitchx - - 没有charset...
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈是机器人。不用回答的。
<sikao_lfs> 你看看你07秒的时候说，他立刻07秒的时候回答。这是机器人。
<sikao_lfs> 人打字总的有个几秒吧。
<sikao_lfs> 好了，得拜年去。大家回头见！
<arus7> o ...
<arus7> 谢谢
<NoIE> http://tech.qq.com/a/20110203/000027.htm
<NoIE> 微软发布重大安全忧患警告或影响全球9亿用户
<NoIE> 为什么只有9亿？
<mikeandmore> NoIE: linux党淡定
<zdc> 大家过年好
<zdc> 大家新年快乐
<NoIE> 新年好！
<zdc> 话说我又换到了freebsd下
<zdc> 感觉freebsd内核开发是很活跃的
<zdc> 比如我usb在linux下有bug.到现在一直是有这个bug,就是在终端下不停的显示错误，根本无法使用没有x的环境。
<zdc> 在linux下到现在一直都是这样的
<NoIE> ftp中的 ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.metalink 是干什么用的？
<NoIE> 那个 metalink 是什么？
<zdc> 可是在freebsd下，8.0的只是启动时显几行错误，登陆后没问题，8.1的偶尔会有提示错误，但到了8.2-RC2根本一点错误都 没有了。感觉freebsd内核开发是很活跃的
<zdc> freebsd内核开发也是在根本解决已存在的问题的，而不只是增加功能
<zdc> 似乎freebsd更稳健
<xiamx> 我也有个 FreeBSD 的老笔记本，现在当server用
<xiamx> 不知道 freebsd桌面怎么样？
<void1> ports有gentoo的portage那么好用吗
<zdc> xiamx: 我就是在freebsd的kde下使用irc
<MaskRay> void1: 个人意见：没有
<void1> ports里的软件，也像portage里的一样，是需要人维护的吧？
<MaskRay> 嗯
<zdc> void1: gentoo的理念很好，软件也和linux搭配得很好，但gentoo是用的linux内核
<void1> ports的软件不会有gentoo多吧？
<void1> linux的内核难道比freebsd内核差
<zdc> freebsd很优秀，只要软件和驱驱能跟上则比linux强
<void1> 强在哪里
<MaskRay> ports 里的包没 portage 新
<zdc> 在freebsd下会有各种小问题，有的可以解决有的很难解决，比如安装了老的驱驱程序、软件，会有问题的
<zdc> void1: 内核的稳定
<void1> zdc: 有什么数据能说明这点吗
<zdc> void1: freebsd内核开发比linux科学，负责
<void1> 什么叫科学，负责？
<zdc> linux快只是因为驱动、软件的开发商，我比较喜欢freebsd
<xiamx> ports确实没有portage好用
<zdc> void1: 这是我的使用经验，你看过我刚写的usb的问题吗
<zdc> xiamx: 一个是linux一个是freebsd
<xiamx> portage的易用性很高
<zdc> xiamx: 内核
<ofan> gentoo跟bsd学的
<xiamx> zdc, 从用户体验上说
<xiamx> 不过我总觉得编译软件太耗时间...
<void1> zdc: 如果真的有终端下usb端口不停显示错误的bug，难道会没有其他人碰到过吗
<xiamx> Freebsd上编译个Mono用了3个小时。。
<zdc> xiamx: 一个系统反复升级和使用都差不多，了bug总是那个bug,而另一个升级一次bug就有一次不同的表现，你说那个内核在进步？
<zdc> void1: 有过，没有解决方法，是内核bug,邮件列表中也是这么说的
<ofan> 什么usb错误?
<zdc> xiamx: 你用预编译的啊
<zdc> xiamx: 如果是多台服务器也可以制成tgz啊
<xiamx> zdc, 没意料到mono这么耗时，总想着再编译5分钟就完了，结果很悲剧
<void1> zdc: 什么环境下能重现？
<Guest71475> Hi!
<^k^> Guest71475, 好  ㍢ 
<zdc> xiamx: 有预编译的啊mono.tbz                                           21-Jan-2011 00:23            45689820＜＜是这个吧
<zdc> void1: bug? .
<zdc> ofen:就是usb无法挂载，具体信息我不记得了，
<void1> 是啊，至少我的机器上没问题啊
<void1> usb无法挂载这个描述太通用了，如果大家都没法挂载，那就是大问题，一定立刻会被解决的
<zdc> archlinux下也和freebsd下没有问题，只是dmesg有问题，全是错误，只能读message解决
<zdc> void1: 解不解决没关系，它不能影响使用啊，
<void1> 至少我的机器usb没有问题
<zdc> void1: 是在内核启动时报的错，但在x下挂载正常。
<ofan> zdc: 什么错误
<void1> zdc:  dmesg | grep usb 没有任何错误，linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5，没有x
<zdc> void1: 无法挂载就无法挂载吧，弄得满屏的hub1:.........无法挂载....,只是这样，又没有说明什么原因。特别是debian,更是没完没了。如果arch是debian或ubuntu多好。
<zdc> void1: 你那没报错怎么会有错？
<ofan> zdc: 什么设备,u盘?
<void1> zdc: 所以说才问重现这个错误的方法呀
<zdc> ofan:usb上什么也没有
<ofan> - -
<void1> usb上什么都没有，那不是自己机器出问题了？
<void1> 其他人usb上什么都没有都没出错
<ofan> zdc: 不会把内核检测硬件的输出信息当作错误了吧
<zdc> void1: 我的电脑只要安上debian或ubuntu/suse都会重现
<ofan> zdc: 各发行版间的内核差别没那么大
<void1> 那不是说明是机器的问题吗
<ofan> 可能不兼容你的某个usb设备
<void1> usb都是标准设备
<void1> 出了坏了以外，很难有其他设想
<ofan> zdc: 是不是 hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
<zdc> ofan: 不是，是不能挂载
<void1> 不是说usb上什么都没有吗？和不能挂载又有什么关系
<ofan> zdc: 挂载一般指某个储存设备吧
<zdc> ofan: 且满屏的是，只有centos,arch,slackware可以正常使用，centos是老内核，arch第一次安装时也有报错，slackware每次都报错只是没有满屏的全是
<ofan> zdc: 我觉得至少应该确定是什么错误信息,以后别人碰到也不用去查了
<zdc> ofan:我以前在这儿问过很多次，没有人知道
<ofan> zdc: 频道有log,可以搜索下
<zdc> ofan: 找到了
<zdc> Apr 25 10:52:28 ubuntu kernel: [ 245.616067] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 10
<zdc> Apr 25 10:52:29 ubuntu kernel: [ 245.856055] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 10
<zdc> Apr 25 10:52:29 ubuntu kernel: [ 246.069232] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 10
<zdc> 类似的信息，
<zdc> 括号后面的是这样的，前面的不记得了，一直用arch，很长时间没见过这信息了
<zdc> 像这信息也是新内核才有的错误，centos,redflug和其它老版的发行版都是没有的
<ofan> 2.6.18.15 的内核bug
<zdc> ofan: 那这是内核bug喽？
<ofan> zdc: 不知道是不是你的问题,不过这个都好几年前的了,现在已经修复了
<zdc> 老的freebsd发行版没用过，越新的freebsd是没有的
<soiamso> 新春快乐
<zdc> ofan: 是这都好几年了，我前两天新装的系统，archlinu,suse,fedora够新的了吧，都报错
<zdc> ofan:2.6.18的bug,2.6.32还有
<ofan> zdc: 说错了 不是2.6.18的
<zdc> ofan:freebsd8.0有这bug,8.1有改善，到8.2就没了
<zdc> ofan:并且，freebsd有这bug,也只是在tty1上，其它tty上没有问题
<zdc> freebsd有很多不足，但是是外围的东西，我相信它的团队
<ofan> zdc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256767 跟硬件有关的
<zdc> ofan: You can disable the messages by appending 'nousb' to your kernel parameters. This will of course also disable your usb hardware though. <--难道这就是它的解决方案？
<xiamx> 这个bug看起来挺严重的
<xiamx> 为啥Importance还是 undecided呢
<xiamx> 不是 critical 起码也得是high了
<ofan> 貌似不是bug
<ofan> 是个正常的输出信息
<ofan> 只是会频繁的输出而已
<MaskRay> zdc: 我也碰到一个问题，我等会儿重启到 freebsd，能看下吗
<zdc> ofan: “只是会频繁的输出而已”<--这才是真正的bug
<ofan> zdc: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/4/26/217 邮件列表里说这个现象比较正常,可能是因为内核模块加载顺序错误导致
<ofan> zdc: 这不是bug
<xiamx> 影响正常使用了就是bug..
<zdc> MaskRay: 我是菜鸟，愿朋友们都帮你
<ofan> zdc: 没有usb设备的时候内核也回去枚举usb设备,如果设备不回应就会出现上面的信息
<ofan> zdc: http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/10/23/449 现有的patch 只是限制这个消息的输出数量
<zdc> ofan: 我是说频繁的输出，这是不好的，有错报一次不够吗，偏要影响使用？
<zdc> ofan: arch做得更好
<xiamx> dirty hack
 * yqw_Wind happy new year!
<ofan> zdc: This is normal; it is caused by userspace loading the drivers in the wrong order.  ehci-hcd is supposed to be loaded before uhci-hcd or ohci-hcd, not after.  There's no point trying to change the kernel to avoid it.
<zdc> 在这方面，debian,ubuntu,suse,fedora做得非常糟，slackware,archmadriva做得比较好
<ofan> zdc: 可以解决,调整下模块加载顺序应该就可以了
<xiamx> 看来linux的fork多了以后好多小毛病就得不到关注了
<xiamx> 睡了睡了各位88
<ofan> zdc: 刚刚那是邮件列表里的原话
<zdc> ofan:是这样的吗，非常感谢
<MaskRay> zdc: tmpfs 还是 experimental 的?
<ofan> zdc: 我就用的arch,arch补丁打的或许比较激进,而debian系或者slackware可能就比较保守了
<zdc> ofan: 调整下模块加载顺序＜－－好像很麻烦，还要编译内核，比之编译linux内核我觉得freebsd内核编译要顺利得多
<lainme> zdc: 不需要吧，写个脚本先把需要调整的模块都卸载，然后再按正确顺序加载，让它自启动？有个摄像头的问题就是这样的
<sharpshooter> hello everyone！ happy new year！！
 * cuihao Hi, sharpshooter! happy new year
<zdc> ofan:似乎arch就是这样解决问题的，不过dmesg也还是有问题，满是这信息
<zdc> lainme: :似乎arch就是这样解决问题的，不过dmesg也还是有问题，满是这信息
<cuihao> archlinux的WINE里面有自带的IE，那个IE相当于IE多少？
<cuihao> 感觉比IE6还糟糕……
<NoIE> cuihao: 那个好像是gecko核心的吧？
<cuihao> - - 这么水……
<cuihao> 64位系统winetrick似乎不能装IE
<NoIE> 您提交的日志中存在敏感词汇，若您确定发布，该日志将被暂时锁定，审核通过后即可正常显示，请耐心等待。您也可选择“取消”，去除敏感词汇后再提交。
<NoIE> 为了维护博客大巴网络和谐，请避免涉及政治或低俗内容，感谢配合。
<NoIE> 我发布的文章有大概有4万多字（gedit统计的），他们一直说要审查，到现在也没有开始审查。我觉得是因为文章字太多，他们懒得看。
<M-sprite> done <<< "find -type d" 是什么意思啊？
<Kandu> M-sprite: google here strings
<myke2> 今天又kernel panic了
<ofan> myke2: 恭喜... 大过年的kernel panic.
<myke2> ofan: 而且电脑经常会出现无法关机的现象
<myke2> ofan: 就是到关机脚本的最后一步poweroff那
<ofan> myke2: 还是看log..
<myke2> ofan: 刚才把内核里面的APM去掉了，不知道如何
<ofan> myke2: 我也不知道..
<M-sprite> Kandu: solved
<myke2> ofan: 当时连SysRq都无效
<myke2> ofan: 内核死了好像
<myke2> ofan: 用过sensors-detect么？
<ofan> myke2: 用过
<M-sprite> 我的电脑在开机十多小时候，就算不开东西，只是gnome和conky这些，都会自动内存使用增加达到60%
<myke2> ofan: 这东西是测试什么的
<myke2> ofan: 我在修改Hardware Monitoring的设置
<ofan> myke2: 测温度的
<myke2> ofan: 我i7是不是只要选上Intel Core/Core2/Atom temp.* sensor?
<myke2> Mas
<ofan> myke2: 我靠 i7.. 这个忘了,你去看看arch的wiki
<myke2> ofan: 我用detect他说Intel Core family thermal sensor not found
<myke2> ofan: 还有Unloading i2c-i801 failed
<ofan> myke2: 不清楚,这个跟你主板有关系..
<myke2> MaskRay: CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP还有CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP看下这两个参数
<MaskRay> myke2: freebsd 下,看不了
<myke2> MaskRay: 不能mount ext4分区？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我发现现在POWER OFF不能关机好像非常频繁
<MaskRay> myke2: 不能,虽然说可以修改 block size 当 ext2 挂载,但我没成功
<myke2> MaskRay: 我发现以前竟然把apm编译进内核了，现在删除了，不知道还是否会出现问题
<myke2> 请问什么情况下SysRq无效
<mikewang> dipgin不能灯QQ==！
<mikewang> 除了lumaqq还有别的吗？
 * mikewang 没人理。。。
<ofan> webqq
<cuihao> linuxQQ
<myke2> ofan: ck-launch-session究竟是干什么的？archwiki上面没仔细说。
<cuihao> 解决policykit的问题？
<myke2> cuihao: ？
<cuihao> 官方wiki不是这么说的吗？
<myke2> cuihao: 地址给我一个
<cuihao> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SLiM#PolicyKit
<myke2> cuihao: 这是SLiM里面的说
<myke2> cuihao: 我在awesome里面是说：如果遇到CD-ROM无法使用，或者各种设备问题，尝试加上ck-launch-session
<myke2> cuihao: archlinux关于awesome的说明
<myke2> cuihao: 不谁我说
<myke2> cuihao: 不是我说
<cuihao> 都是认证问题嘛
<myke2> cuihao: 应该和dbus有关
<myke2> cuihao: 我想稍微知道下他的机制
<myke2> msys-cn谁了解
<cuihao> 中文的msys？
<cuihao> “本项目开发了mpkg包管理程序” 好像更高级
<myke2> cuihao: 我以前弄过cygwin发现庞大无比
<myke2> cuihao: 后来尝试mingw没成功，主要SF几乎无法链接
<cuihao> 唔，cygwin都装了确实很大
<myke2> cuihao: 就装了base
<myke2> cuihao: 主要是下载起来了就觉得大了，硬盘不是问题
<cuihao> 还是cygwin的东西多
<cuihao> MSYS软件少
<Kandu> myke2: cygwin, 就選擇自己需要的裝吧
<cuihao> 看了看，我的MSYS用了350MB，CYGWIN用了650MB
<Kandu> cuihao: 我的 cygwin 也很大，佔了 200MB
<cuihao> 感觉也没啥用，装一个mingw足够了，要环境还不如重启进linux。
<sikao_lfs1> 闲的无聊，刚又折腾了一下。使用grub4dos和ubuntu10.04的iso做了个启动u盘。下面的问题是启动后是那种试用模式。能否加入脚本？
<M-sprite> umask=0022的最前面的0是什么啊
<sikao_lfs1> 看了一下sudo df -l 发现必须sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb才能从这种试用模式进入实际u盘.
<sikao_lfs1> man umask
<M-sprite> sikao_lfs1: 看了，感觉现在看不懂，英语又不好。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 我先进入看看。你等一下。
<M-sprite> 恩
<sikao_lfs1> 1777   rwxrwxrwt
<moerjojo> 大家好阿～～
<billlee> M-sprite, 那是 setuid 和 setgid 的标志，你 ls -l /usr/bin/passwd 就知道
<happyaron> 校内：普遍同学反映。。CCTV已经从CCAV变成CCGV。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 2777    rwxrwsrwx
<ofan> happyaron: why?
<M-sprite> sikao_lfs1: 那个t是粘连位？这个我知道点，就是不明白那个0是啥意思
<billlee> 在权限中，当那个位为 4 时，为 setuid, 2就是setgid
<happyaron> ofan: 自己搜索。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 对应的掩码
<ofan> happyaron: 不给力...
<M-sprite> sikao_lfs1: 不明白，详细点怎么说？
<Kandu> ofan: 貌似是 Gay 的意思
<Fivesheep_> Kandu, 新年有什么大计阿
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 嘿，有啊
<ofan> Kandu: 没看出哪里gay了..
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 我今年要去城裡找工作了
<Fivesheep_> Kandu, 准备干什么?
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 隨便呀
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 最好能做程序員
<Fivesheep_> 祝你如愿以偿
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 安靜的地方做些體力活也很不錯
<Kandu> M-sprite: 0b100 = 04 = set uid    0b010 = 02 = set gid   0b001 = 01 = restricted deletion(以前叫做 sticky 位)
<sikao_lfs1> umask的第一位为权值位。剩下的3位为其对应的补值。
<happyaron> Kandu: restricted deletion是啥意思？
<Kandu> happyaron: man chmod 裡面有介紹
<Fivesheep_> Kandu, 我现在就干体力活
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 不錯
<Fivesheep_> Kandu, 你是打算上京师, 还是去省城?
<sikao_lfs1> 也就是说       rwxrwxrwt  可以使用umask 1000，创造一个默认的rwxrwxrwt
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 就杭州附近吧，離家進
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 公交就能來回了
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: 北京，應該住不慣的
<sikao_lfs1> rwxrwsrwx 可以使用umask 2000 然后touch个文件就能出来 rwxrwsrwx
<Fivesheep_> 希望你能找到合适的工作.
<Kandu> Fivesheep_: :)
<sikao_lfs1> M-sprite: umask的第一位为权值位。剩下的3位为其对应的补值。也就是说       rwxrwxrwt  可以使用umask 1000，创造一个默认的rwxrwxrwt    rwxrwsrwx 可以使用umask 2000 然后touch个文件就能出来 rwxrwsrwx.我感觉就是3个执行位上是否有拈着位的权值
<mikeandmore> 有人知道怎么改compiz的那个static/application switcher的背景颜色？
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKEQwvaYI_k&feature=related
<M-sprite> sikao_lfs1: 明白了，谢谢啊，那设置umask后是不是要unset一下？还是直接umask 一个值？
<mikeandmore> 哎，看了一下午compiz的代码，发现还是不知道怎么改T.T
<myke2> Windows中
<sikao_lfs1> 我机器上测试没有成功。感觉好像ubuntu10.04不能改umask的第一位似的.
<myke2> cuihao: MSYS能弄xterm么？觉得rxvt不爽
<sikao_lfs1> 感觉这个位特别。好像umask第一 位只能为0.至少我无法改为其他的值。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: umask? 共3位吧?
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。设置只能设置3位。但是显示为4位。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 头一个是suid/sgid吧
<sikao_lfs1> 第一位只能为0。我改始终没改成功
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。第一位实际就是拈着位的权值。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: suid是4, sgid是2
<billlee> sikao_lfs1, 根据 man 确实是不能改（没有定义S_ISUID,SS_IGID)
<billlee> 在 umask 改这个太危险了
<sikao_lfs1> 1777的拈着位是rwxrwxrwt         2777的念着位是rwxrwSrwx     4777的念着位是rwSrwxrwx
<Kandu> 剛在 opengroup 的定義里看到 Only the file permission bits of cmask (see <sys/stat.h>) are used; the meaning of the other bits is implementation-defined.
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。我刚尝试改，然后测试始终没成功。
<sikao_lfs1> 但是可以改文件的属性。然后测试出东西。
<Kandu> sikao_lfs1: 你剛說的可能是其他系統的實現吧
<Kandu> other bits is implementation-defined.
<sikao_lfs1> chmod 1777 1.txt
<sikao_lfs1>  ls -l 1.txt
<sikao_lfs1> -rwxrwxrwt 1 root root 104523 2011-02-03 14:51 1.txt
<sikao_lfs1> 可以这么玩反算。
<myke2> Kandu: cygwin能弄出什么
<M-sprite> 明白了，
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 忘了第一位是1是怎么回事了
<sikao_lfs1> chmod 2777 1.txt
<sikao_lfs1> ls -l 1.txt
<Kandu> myke2: 唔，我就用它當代理客戶端用
<sikao_lfs1> -rwxrwsrwx 1 root root 104523 2011-02-03 14:51 1.txt
<Kandu> myke2: 其他么，裝了個 vim 可以做些編輯
<myke2> Kandu: vim有for windows啊
<cuihao> gedit也出win版本了
<Kandu> myke2: 嗯，還是直接 win32 版好用
<myke2> Kandu: 一般都是用win32的
<myke2> Kandu: cygwin有没有中国服务器
<Kandu> myke2: 163.com
<myke2> Kandu: available没找到163
<Kandu> myke2: 自己添加進去唄
<Kandu> myke2: cygwin 還算好用，能夠自己解決依賴關係
<myke2> Kandu: mirrors.163.com不知道后面写什么
<Kandu> myke2: http://mirrors.163.com/ 上都有說明使用方法
<myke2> Kandu: O.K 我google到了
<myke2> Kandu: 先不断下一步就是构建基本系统？
<cuihao> 要选包吧
<Kandu> myke2: 沒試過，我開始就選了一個 gcc 和 ssh 依賴全部解決好的
<cuihao> 按需选包
<myke2> cuihao: 默认选了一些
<cuihao> 唔，没注意
<ofan> cygwin 就用那个setup 安装包
<myke2> ofan: 是用那个
<myke2> cuihao: 如果要装X是不是大的不得了了
<cuihao> myke2: 那个X没啥用
<sikao_lfs1> 使用grub4dos和ubuntu10.04的iso做了个启动u盘。下面的问题是启动后是那种试用模式。能否加入脚本？看了一下sudo df -l 发现必须sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb才能从这种试用模式挂载u盘，然后进入实际u盘.
<cuihao> 只有基本的window manager
<cuihao> 很简陋
<myke2> cuihao: 我现在觉得Windows的WM简直不能操作
<sikao_lfs1> ubuntu10.04的试用模式能否启动后加自制脚本？
<cuihao> 自制脚本是啥？
<myke2> cuihao: 先装上默认，然后再处理……
<sikao_lfs1> 随便。我的脚本是装个expect程序。然后这个程序管理些东西。
<myke2> cuihao: 主要要编译一些程序到Windows
<myke2> cuihao: 比较麻烦
<sikao_lfs1> cuihao: 随便。我的脚本是装个expect程序。然后这个交互式自动脚本程序管理些设备。
<cuihao> sikao_lfs1: 进liveCD然后执行脚本？
<sikao_lfs1> 对。但是必须是自动的。
<sikao_lfs1> 我把他搞成了u盘。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: livecd本身就是一个可启动的操作系统吧
<sikao_lfs1> 我造了个u盘。里面是grub4dos启动ubuntu10.04。然后最好能改造一下后面能自动挂个脚本。
<sikao_lfs1> 这样我可以给别人用。不用半天电话告诉对方输入命令。
<cuihao> 是只读的那种liveUSB，还是能保存东西的呢
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: grub启动的复制过来看下
<sikao_lfs1> ？
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 就是你的grub.cfg
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: grub4dos?
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 那就menu.lst
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 记住用wgetpaste复制，不要直接复制在这里
<myke2> cuihao: MSYS怎么修改字体法？我这里太难看了
<myke2> cuihao: 好像没有fontconfig
<cuihao> myke2: 不知道
<myke2> cuihao: 主要是他在运行rxvt
<myke2> cuihao: 这东西我完全不知道
<sikao_lfs1> ......???我现在才发现我不会用http://code.bulix.org这个东西。我复制进入后点paste老是说反垃圾邮件验证失败。
<cuihao> 随便找个什么paste吧
<cuihao> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<lainme> http://paste.pocoo.org/
<sikao_lfs1> http://code.bulix.org/wjmn49-79337
<sikao_lfs1> 成功了。http://code.bulix.org/wjmn49-79337  是我的grub4dos引导的menu.lst
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 恐怕不行
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 你为什么不用debootstrap构建
<sikao_lfs1> 哦？那个东西构建可以跟脚本？
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 在U盘上构建Ubuntu
<sikao_lfs1> 好，我找找资料，搞定他。省的过年还一堆电话找我。挺麻烦的。
<cuihao> http://mirrors.163.com/tinycorelinux/ 163连这种小发行版也开始支持了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Downloads Tiny Core Linux
 * happyaron 163的人一直说他们缺硬盘...
 * happyaron 我也缺硬盘啊。。。
<myke2> cui
<myke2> cuihao: cygwin真慢，zsh都开了半天
<myke2> cuihao: 还是老老实实bash~
<cuihao> ... 就是很慢啊，我这里开bash也要卡一会儿
<lolicon> 各位萝莉新年好啊
<myke2> cuihao: 我在MSYS中看看能否编译zsh
<myke2> cuihao: 什么程序可以在msys编译？
<cuihao> 唔，我只编译过自己写的控制台程序
<cuihao> 太复杂的程序会因为各种依赖编译不通过吧
<myke2> cuihao: 我知道Linux Kernel应该是不可能可以编译的
<myke2> cuihao: msys的tar怎么还不支持解压缩
<cuihao> 没用过
<cuihao> 随便找个win软件解压算了
<myke2> cuihao: 我还是gzip ... && tar xf
<myke2> cuihao: 开始解决依赖了
<myke2> cuihao: 他要我编译ncurse-devel
<cuihao> 唔，依赖太复杂了
<rothsdad> 有lua的fans吗/
<rothsdad> 今天在aur上提交了lua-gd-git,欢迎大家测试啊！
<myke2> Kandu: 编译过bash么？在msys
<Kandu> myke2: 沒
<lolicon> myke2>	cuihao: 我知道Linux Kernel应该是不可能可以编译的
<lolicon> 可以
<lolicon>  windows 里面可以做 lfs
<myke2> lolicon: 哦，能不能编译zsh?
<lolicon> myke2: 不知道呢
<myke2> lolicon: 现在他要求curse-devel的依赖
<myke2> lolicon: 我找不到
<lolicon> 你就装个 ncurses 罗。。
<myke2> lolicon: 找不到
<Loongjiang> 有人么
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍨ 
<Loongjiang> 新年快乐
<Loongjiang> ^k^: BOT
<myke2> cuihao: ncurses编译出错
<byunting> 人呢
<myke2> Kandu: 我刚才用msys没编译成功一个程序
<jiero> nobody/?
<roky> 有人吗？
<jiero> nobody
<colin_> 有人在没
<tenchu> 有 不过是菜鸟= =
<colin_> 呵呵
<colin_> 彼此彼此
<tenchu> 没事干 瞎鼓捣
<tenchu> 现在还不知men为何物
<cuihao> men不是男人么
<colin_> 哥们，你知道怎么让32位识别4G内存吗
<cuihao> 唔，开ramdisk行不行？
<roky> 是man吧
<Guest497> hi
<^k^> Guest497, 好  ㍩ 
<colin_> 有人知道怎么让32位的UBUNTU 能认到4G内存吗
<happyaron> colin_: 装pae内核
<colin_> Thanks happyron
<colin_> 我去google一下
<happyaron> :)
<Guest497> pae内核
<colin_> 刚才看了一下，不是说2.6以后都支持PAE了吗
<happyaron> colin_: 但是默认内核没开，你要装开了的
<colin_> ……
<yilian> 黑眼圈要多久才能消退啊?
<colin_> happyron  我现在是32的，是开启PAE还是，直接换64的呢
<happyaron> colin_: 多少内存呢
<colin_> 4
<happyaron> colin_: 用途？
<colin_> 玩和跑VMware
<happyaron> 64吧
<yilian> 换Mandriva Linux，这个Ubuntu没前途
<cuihao> =。=
<colin_> 呵呵
<happyaron> :(
<cuihao> Mandriva有神马优点？
<colin_> 换64位的话，我硬盘的的东东会丢吗
<cuihao> 你要重装系统
<happyaron> colin_: 嗯，重装系统。
<happyaron> colin_: 如果不愿意折腾，pae也可以接受。
<jiero> Mandriva 是继承Mint之后最烂的Linux桌面发行版 imo
<yilian> ubuntu就是糟蹋电脑
<cuihao> ...
<happyaron> yilian: 理由？
<colin_> 重新安装的话，有没有方法，可以保留，现在系统中的文件。我懒得再下载了
<cuihao> 软件不可以保留
<happyaron> colin_: 呃，那还是装pae吧，不用删东西。
<cuihao> 文档自行备份
<colin_> 比如，像WIN一样，只安装系统盘，其它盘不变的。。。
<cuihao> 你怎么分的区
<cuihao> 反正除了/home都没啥保存价值
<cuihao> 32位和64位用的程序不同的
<colin_> 呵，分区忘了，好像是默认的
<colin_> 不过，我想到一个办法。我把home下的文件，弄到win7里，安装完了，再copy回来。LOL
<cuihao> 唔，就这样
<cuihao> 不过好像软件设置也不用copy了
<myke2> msys竟然支持chroot
<colin_> 嗯，如果我说，大部分是软件和A片，大家是不是会被雷到！
<cuihao> home下有软件确实奇怪
<colin_> 都在download里
<cuihao> 虚拟机装了个fedora，没问语言，直接英语进去了……
<cuihao> 想安装软件，现在一直在downloading list of packages……
<myke2> Windows下慢死了，还是回Linux!
<yilian> ubuntu慢死了，还是Vista号
<yilian> 好
<GPLfeng> 。。。
<GPLfeng> 竟然说ubuntu慢
<MaskRay> colin_: 如果你的 /home 是独立的分区就不需要复制到其他地方了
<colin_> thanks MaskRay,我看一下
<rechael> 问一下 为什么我的mencoder转换出来的都是pmp4格式的 我已经设置转换类型了
<cuihao> 什么参数？
<myke2> MaskRay: int[] somevar;是什么语言的语法?
<myke2> cuihao: Fedora英语？
<myke2> cuihao: export LC_ALL='zh_CN.UTF-8'
<MaskRay> myke2: c#?
<cuihao> myke2: 唔，英语也无所谓了，我就是想体验体验rpm系的linux
<sikao_lfs1> debootstrap lucid /media/B498-15F7 file://media/iso/
<sikao_lfs1> mknod: `/media/B498-15F7/test-dev-null': Operation not permitted
<sikao_lfs1> E: Cannot install into target '/media/B498-15F7' mounted with noexec or nodev
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知asy是跟什么语言学习的语法
<GPLfeng> Fedora可以选中文的呀
<rechael> 不管-ovc lavc vcodec=xxxx 编码出来永远是PMP4,何故
<myke2> cuihao: Fedora不错啊
<sikao_lfs1> 我已经执行这个命令了mount -o exec,dev,remount --type vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/B498-15F7
<myke2> cuihao: 话说Linus Torvalds用Fedora
<cuihao> myke2: 所以我试试
<cuihao> sikao_lfs1: 正在干吗？
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: mount的问题
<sikao_lfs1> 我在造u盘
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 这样，你在root里面弄就没问题了
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 知道
<sikao_lfs1> 是在root里能
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 稍微等下
<sikao_lfs1> 我使用的就是root帐号，
<cuihao> 唔，我都是从grub引导ISO的
<myke2> cuihao: 他的需求iso不满足似乎，他还要有自动安装的脚本
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 在root下
<cuihao> 额，这位啊，想起来了
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 必须的
<tonghuix> 春节期间有讲座么
<sikao_lfs1> 恩,必须启动后有能挂自制的脚本。而且还必须是fat32的格式。
<myke2> cuihao: 记性不错啊
<cuihao> :p
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 什么fat32的格式
<tonghuix> happyaron: 春节期间有讲座么
<sikao_lfs1> u盘还必须是fat32格式的。
<sikao_lfs1> 看来权限问题我还是没真搞懂，再琢磨一下。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 为什么fat32?
<cuihao> NTFS的U盘不能装吧
<myke2> cuihao: 可以
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: U盘还是用ext4
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: http://www.debian.org/releases/testing/mips/apds03.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: D.3. 通过 Unix/Linux 系统来安装 Debian GNU/Linux
<cuihao> 哦，不知道哇
<sikao_lfs1> 因为脚本弄下来的文件是个文本文件，先的转换成windows下的txt，然后别人从这个u盘里拷贝走。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 不需要吧
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 你只要搞个U盘，让他插上去就开始自动安装不就ok了
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 刚才那个网址我搞错了
<sikao_lfs1> 我还是琢磨一下，估计是我那个知识点没掌握。权限方面我用的是root。按理不会错。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: http://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/i386/apds03.html.zh_CN
<^k^> ⇪ title: D.3. 通过 Unix/Linux 系统来安装 Debian GNU/Linux
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 刚才给错了，我给了个mips的，不是i386了
<sikao_lfs1> 谢谢，我还是冷静下来琢磨一下。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 你几乎照搬那个文档就在U盘上装好一个Ubuntu了
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 然后你写个脚本，也是这上面提供的过程，只不过对象把U盘改成要安装到的文件系统，写入启动脚本，他就插上U盘自动安装了
<tonghuix> happyaron: 上次release party的照片和视频都发哪了？
<yilian> 谁在U盘上安装了Ubuntu的克隆个硬盘镜像给我啊
<cuihao> fedora没有软件源的概念么？没有找到从何处下载软件的设置。
<myke2> cuihao: yum
<cuihao> 我是说源，比如163.com的mirror
<myke2> cuihao: /etc/yum.repos.d/
<cuihao> 哦，手动写……
<myke2> cuihao: Ubuntu也是手动的啊，/etc/apt/sources.list
<cuihao> ubuntu可以用GUI的。
<cuihao> 手动就手动吧，反正arch也习惯了
<cuihao> 163都有帮助，很不错
<sikao_lfs1> 感觉好像是vfat格式问题。我尝试着往硬盘fat32的分区写也不行。但是ext3分区就可以。
<sikao_lfs1> 这个debootstrap好像写的脚本里无法支持fat32格式的分区。
<cuihao> fileroller解压文件居然是先把文件复制到~/.cache里解压，然后复制到指定位置……这样我解压一个2G的压缩包，需要6G额外空间才行……
<cuihao> 下次用命令解，GUI效率太低下了
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 本来就不可以，不是脚本的问题
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: Linux的mknod有适用范围的，如果没有/dev/null, /dev/console好像是无法启动的
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 为何不用ext4
<myke2> happyaron: Linux能否安装在fat?
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2011/02/02/ios-now-accounts-for-2-of-global-web-browsing-traffic-chrome-r/
<iron> 不知火星没，pacman的彩蛋：pacman.conf加上一行，ILoveCandy,下载的进度条会变成吃豆豆的样子。
<happyaron> touparx: 论坛上有
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道
<happyaron> myke2: 估计是不能
<happyaron> 权限问题
<myke2> happyaron: fat上能mknod?
<myke2> happyaron: /dev/null /dev/console好像必须要有，否则内核无法启动
<happyaron> myke2: 你可以试试。。。
<ofan> iron: 额.. 还真不知道
<myke2> happyaron: 有人问为什么不能在fat32上debootstrap, 我觉得所有Linux应该都不行，但不敢确定，所以问
<happyaron> 哦
<myke2> happyaron: 并不是因为debootstrap“编写的不好”
<happyaron> myke2: 我觉得不是
<happyaron> myke2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT_filesystem_and_Linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: FAT filesystem and Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<myke2> happyaron: wiki的意思是可以？
<happyaron> myke2: 不是
<myke2> happyaron: 好像是Linux有一种对fat的扩展方案？我英语差，但总觉得不行。
<happyaron> myke2: 上面说linux有多种fat驱动，其中有一种能实现root installation，细节我没仔细读
<chendy> slackware 以前支持根文件系统位于 fat 格式上。
<myke2> happyaron: 我觉得这种很折腾
<myke2> chendy: 是/完全在fat上?
<myke2> chendy: 还是允许安装程序选择fat分区？
<happyaron> myke2: y
<sikao_lfs1> 生气了。决定弄个grub4dos引导的u盘。2个分区。第一个分区fat32。第二个分区ext3装lfs加apt
<cuihao> 安装FreeBSD时问我有没有PS/2鼠标，vbox虚拟机选yes还是no？
<Kandu> cuihao: yes
<cuihao> 哦
<Kandu> sikao_lfs1: 不用這麼麻煩的吧
<ofan> vbox的无缝模式很爽...
<Kandu> sikao_lfs1: 呃，隨你。看你 Nick，不得了了
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 你搞过lfs?
<sikao_lfs1> 恩
<sikao_lfs1> 就是费时间
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 应该知道mknod做了几个设备文件的
<sikao_lfs1> 反正是折腾，到时看那种好。
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 你如果把U盘分区，Windows就不识别除了第一个分区以外的分区
<myke2> sikao_lfs1: 觉得没必要fat分区，最关键的是你启动脚本要写好，因为那个脚本你基本上还没办法调试，保证一次成功
<myke2> Kandu: /etc/inittab里面id是怎么命名的
<myke2> ofan: 写启动脚本吗?
<ofan> myke2: 不写...
<ofan> myke2: man inittab
<myke2> ofan: 就在man
<myke2> ofan: 没得到足够提示
<myke2> ofan: 他就说是id
<myke2> ofan: 就说长度1-4
<ofan> myke2: 这不就结了
<myke2> ofan: 那是任意命名的？
<ofan> myke2: 没有规定必须要是什么
<ofan> myke2: 是的
<cuihao> 虚拟机关不掉了 =。= ：暂时执行虚拟电脑 Fedora64 失败.    返回 代码:
<cuihao> VBOX_E_VM_ERROR (0x80BB0003)
<myke2> ofan: 了解ck-launch-session么
<ofan> myke2: no~~
<Loongjiang> 问下，得到了shadow文件后，怎样看密码啊
<roky> linux 也有shadow？
<Loongjiang> 不是用户的密码都在这里么，怎么是一堆变量附号呢
<myke2> Loongjiang: 是加密的
<Loongjiang> roky: 当然
<Loongjiang> myke2: 那如何解密呢
<myke2> Loongjiang: 据我所知是几乎不可逆的
<myke2> Loongjiang: Linux的login是你输入密码之后进行加密，然后和/etc/shadow比对
<myke2> Loongjiang: 枚举算法是一种办法
<Loongjiang> myke2: 那有没有办法使用呢
<Loongjiang> myke2: 只有枚举法吗
<colin_> I`m to back
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你拿了/etc/shadow想干吗？
<chendy> 社会工程学
<Loongjiang> myke2: 好奇而已
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你是问别人为何用有些软件很容易破译？
<myke2> Loongjiang: 他是统计所有人设计密码的方案然后按照概率大小枚举的，具体算法不同，但是大体是这样的
<Loongjiang> 我没有攻击任何人
<myke2> Loongjiang: 一串奇怪的密码是很难破译的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 譬如很多人设计的密码都是 单词表上的单词+0~9
<Loongjiang> myke2: 当然还是有办法的
<colin_> 我现在把64位的ISO下载了，现在没光驱，如何重新安装系统啊
<myke2> Loongjiang: 这样就可以减小搜索量
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩，那系统是如何使用shadow文件的呢
<Loongjiang> 如何调用
<myke2> Loongjiang: 直接读取啊
<RavenChan> 我的背光控制挂了。。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 不对，他是加密的，如何读取
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 你可以看看這個，密碼驗證過程， Line 71  http://machinelife.org/osc/ksudo.htm
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我随便举一个例子：
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 多谢
<myke2> Loongjiang: 如果他的加密算法是f(x) = x^3
<RavenChan> 谁整过backlight?能帮我一下么= =
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你的密码是3, 存储27, 然后你登陆的时候输入密码u, 计算u^3 是否等于 81
<colin_> 各位高人，ｌｉｕｎｘ或Wｉｎ７下，如何硬盘安装系统啊，我现在是ｕｂｕｎｔｔｕ１０.１０和ｗｉｎ７双系统。
<myke2> Loongjiang: 是否等于27
<Loongjiang> myke2: 哦，我明白一点了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 屏幕亮度控制挂了，怎么办。。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 和我问题一样
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我以前还好的呐。。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 2.6.37-git9 及之前还是好的
<FUNG_0xC2E0A5> 神奇的进来了，娃哈哈
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那大概就是内核问题了= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 现在我就能心安理得地不去管他了=w=
<FUNG_0xC2E0A5> 请问这里是ubuntu.org.cn的IRC
<FUNG_0xC2E0A5> 吗？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你是那个版本开始出问题的？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 话说你试试先按亮度调整键，然后切出X再切回来
<ofan> FUNG_0xC2E0A5: yeah
<FUNG_0xC2E0A5> 哈哈，成功了
<myke2> MaskRay: md5能否解密？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不知道，我直接从2.6.37跨到2.6.38-rc2的
<FUNG_0xC2E0A5> 我还以为在新疆IRC被墙了呢
<RavenChan> myke2, md5是hash啊，何谈解密
<MaskRay> RavenChan: /sys/class/backlight 为空，所以没用的
<myke2> RavenChan: /etc/passwd不是存储的是md5?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我的可以，只要先按亮度调整按键，然后切出X再切回来，亮度就变了
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 你贴的代码是shell???
<RavenChan> myke2, 它只比对你的输入的md5和它储存的md5，一样它就认为是对的
<Kandu> Loongjiang: pascal
<myke2> RavenChan: 只要求出一个逆，这公怕也是很困难的吧?
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 从来没看过
<RavenChan> myke2, 制造hash冲突是很容易的md5,是由一个中国人找出的算法
<Kandu> Loongjiang: line70 讀入 pwd ， line71 將讀入的這個進行加密，和保存在 shadow 中的進行對比，一樣的就是驗證通過。 就是 myke2 講的原理
<FUNG_0xC2E0A5> test
<^k^> FUNG_0xC2E0A5, ....  ㍬ 
<Kandu> Loongjiang: pass:= StrComp(...) = 0 就是比較兩個字符串是否相同了
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 哦，71行加密的？我看下
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 嗯， man crypt
<myke2> RavenChan: 制造hash冲突，和求逆，是两回事
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 不是吧，他不是说，目前，shadow的加密算法无人能解么
<myke2> RavenChan: 就好像一般的五次多项式f, 求出两个点a, b使得f(a) = f(b)比求根有时候容易多
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 嗯，確實無法解呀，從加密的字串不能還原成原來的。但我們做驗證，只需要再此對用戶輸入的進行一次加密，對比下是否相同就好了
<stifler> 我用了WEB,X-chat,pidgin都没连上IRC,今天偶尔试了下empathy,居然成功了，纳闷。。。
<myke2> Loongjiang: 严格的说是：很难在密码长度的多项式算法上解密。
<stifler> stifler sss
<Loongjiang> myke2: 那，这种算法产生唯一的结果吗
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不唯一
<RavenChan> myke2, 摆脱，md5是hash，不是加密。。。
<RavenChan> myke2, 拜托
<myke2> RavenChan: 无论hash还是加密，都是字符串到字符串的映射。如果能找到一个逆，输入这个密码不就搞定了
<stifler> right
<MaskRay> myke2: 那叫找碰撞吧
<cuihao> freebsd的文本编辑器是啥？
<Kandu> RavenChan, MaskRay: myke2 的意思應該是說 md5 可以用來做加密應用吧
<Kandu> cuihao: 好像叫 ee
<cuihao> 哦，我发现有vi了
<ofan> cuihao: vim emacs都可以用
<stifler> md5加密，摘要
<MaskRay> cuihao: 那个好像是货真价实的 vi？不是 vim 的 symlink
<myke2> MaskRay: 我arch里面的vi也是吧？
<cuihao> MaskRay: 是的
<stifler> ee？全称？
<cuihao> easy editor
<stifler> THX
<cuihao> man写的
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才那话题不过也无聊，不太可能得到别人的/etc/shadow的却不能修改的
<MaskRay> myke2: arch 里也不是 symlink?
<myke2> MaskRay: http://ex-vi.sourceforge.net/
<myke2> MaskRay: 是这个
<cuihao> arch的vi货真价实
<stifler> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<myke2> MaskRay: 我一开始以为是vim的精简，后来发现不是
<cuihao> 诶？
<cuihao> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 2 12月  4 20:36 /usr/bin/vi -> ex
<cuihao> ex是嘛？
<cuihao> ... ex是vi的代号么
<myke2> cuihao: http://ex-vi.sourceforge.net/
<ofan> cuihao: ex mode
<myke2> cuihao: fedora也是？
<cuihao> 不知道，关了
<cuihao> 安装arch时我选的默认编辑器是nano，主要是原版vi不好用，总是按错。
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<myke2> cuihao: 那个vi进入Insert Mode之后编辑基本上是不可见的
<tonghuix> happyaron,  咱们上次release party上的照片和视频，知道在哪呢么？
<Loongjiang> myke2: 我很好奇的想问下，既无法破解，那你可知道，它的算法是 怎样的
<myke2> roylez_: 请教ck-launch-session哪里有man
<roylez_> myke2: 干什么的东东？
<MaskRay> 这是 consolekit 的吧
<Loongjiang> Kandu: man crypt找不到crypt呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 是，不清楚是干麽的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我昨天nm无法用，在awesome前面加上就能用了，archwiki上说尝试加上，加上果然ok了
<myke2> MaskRay: nm-applet
<Loongjiang> 怎么没人回答我呢
<myke2> Loongjiang: md5 你网上搜索下
<Loongjiang> google shadow
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 啥系統啊，這麼基本的 man 頁都不帶的？
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 你剛剛問的問題，都只要 man crypt 就行了
<stifler> 没有man 吗
<Guest57930> Ubuntu11.04很好
<stifler> 试过了？
<RavenChan> myke2, 那不就是找冲突么
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你试过了么
<myke2> RavenChan: 算了吧，这个也没必要争
<RavenChan> myke2, 好吧= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你试过我说的那个方法了么？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 没有，我在用 2.6.37-git9。高版本 /sys/class/backlight/ 为空，肯定不行的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我的也为空啊，反正试试也不花钱，你就试试嘛
<stifler> - -!
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 好吧，明天开机时试。先按键，然后 C-M-F1 再 C-N-F7？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你现在也可以试啊？
<myke2> RavenChan: 如何设置关机键自动关机？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 还是明天吧。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我是说不用重启啊？
<RavenChan> myke2, 没想过= =
<myke2> RavenChan: Debian装好就有的功能
<ofan> myke2: arch?
<myke2> ofan: yes
<RavenChan> myke2, 就是电源键自动关机？
<myke2> RavenChan: 恩
<RavenChan> myke2, 可以用acpid然后自己写handler
<myke2> RavenChan: 哦，我去看看
<myke2> RavenChan: 不知道Deb用什么的，我记得我在Debian是手动安装acpid
<RavenChan> myke2, 你知道吗，这是个很讨厌的功能，记得我以前在机房混的时候，总有人喜欢捅电源键，有这种功能的话一捅就关= =不然还能挣扎一会
<ofan> myke2: 都用acpi handler
<myke2> RavenChan: 否则我首先要su, 输入root密码, 然后shutdown -h now
<RavenChan> myke2, 用halt,更短=w=
<ofan> myke2: sudo poweroff ...
<stifler> RavenChan: haha
<myke2> Ra
<myke2> RavenChan: 我是halt的
<myke2> RavenChan: 但听说不是个好习惯，所以在公开场合我还是shutdown -h now
<stifler> stifler: test
<RavenChan> myke2, 那你怎么shutdown -h now= =
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<RavenChan> stifler, =w=
<stifler> RavenChan: 通常shutdown -h now
<myke2> ofan: 你难不成还su -c 'poweroff -d -f -h -i'
<stifler> 偶尔拔插座
<stifler> myke2: - -!
<cuihao> 发现没有shell补全基本不会用控制台了
<ofan> myke2: 我一直poweroff
<myke2> stifler: 这个恐怕非常迅速
<stifler> myke2: 必须的，hiahia
<ofan> myke2: 关机键被我屏蔽了
<stifler> cuihao: 佩服
<stifler> ofan: ...
<myke2> ofan: 想了想觉得关机键改成pm-suspend
<stifler> myke2: 撒子东东
<ofan> myke2: 不好
<RavenChan> myke2, 嘛，表示suspend我是合上屏幕
<ofan> myke2: 我想要提示的
<RavenChan> ofan, how?怎么屏蔽？
<stifler> RavenChan: 笔记本就是好
<myke2> RavenChan: 怎么设置的？我不会啊
<RavenChan> myke2, acpid ==
<ofan> RavenChan: acpi脚本里不处理呗
<myke2> RavenChan: 我还是规划一下几个关机
<RavenChan> ofan, 但是长按还是会关机的啊
<ofan> RavenChan: 那个屏蔽不了的
<stifler> ..
<stifler> RavenChan: 本本Super+M是不是超省电？
<RavenChan> stifler, ?
<stifler> RavenChan: 屏幕反色
<myke2> RavenChan: button/sleep是什么
<RavenChan> stifler, 没试过。。。
<RavenChan> myke2, sleep键，你有么= =
<stifler> RavenChan: 试试，爽的很
<arus7> 0.0
<arus7> [- -]
<MaskRay> stifler: 不是 compiz 怎么办？
<RavenChan> stifler, 应该不会省电吧
<RavenChan> stifler, 又不是CRT
<stifler> RavenChan: 对啊，我倒忘了
<ofan> 发现还有歌名叫'Vi' ....
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 有什么反色工具？
<stifler> ofan: ^_^
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 反色？gimp?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 像 compiz 默认的 s-m s-n 那样
<stifler> 对啊，有这样的工具就不装Compiz了
<stifler> 还有s-滚轮放大也好用
<myke2> RavenChan: button/lid呢
<RavenChan> myke2, 盖板
<RavenChan> myke2, 屏幕就是
<myke2> RavenChan: 那个消息好像是被laptop-mode截获的
<RavenChan> myke2, ?
<RavenChan> myke2, 哪个消息
<RavenChan> MaskRay, xcalib -i -a
<myke2> RavenChan: 合屏幕
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 只能整个屏幕反色
<Huahua> MaskRay: RavenChan 反正现在的 compiz 0.9 是 compiz++，她的混合和 OpenGL 等都是可以禁用的插件，何必再找其他的呢
<RavenChan> myke2, 我这里是acpid
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那你想怎样
<myke2> RavenChan: 还有echo -n mem > /sys/power/state 和 pm-suspend什么区别
<RavenChan> myke2, pm-suspend会为你做很多清理工作
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 可以针对窗口和单个虚拟桌面
<RavenChan> myke2, 有些软件在suspend前后需要额外处理才能正常
<myke2> RavenChan: 哦，还是pm-suspend
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那不可能，那一定要wm支持了
<stifler> 大家都装闻到死了吗
<Huahua> RavenChan: MaskRay 那个 xcalib 是直接改变屏幕颜色了
<Huahua> stifler: Win7、Win8？
<stifler> Huahua: xp
<stifler> Huahua: Win8现身了？
<cuihao> ... WIn8
<cuihao> freeBSD默认shell糟透了，还是换bash好。
<Huahua> 非 bash 都不好用
<myke2> zsh还可以吧
<stifler> Huahua: dui
<Huahua> 非 gnu coreutils 都不好用
<stifler> ...
<Huahua> 所以只换掉 bash 还是不爽
<cuihao> ...
<cuihao> csh确实不好用
<cuihao> 连补全都没
<myke2> RavenChan: 非root如何关机
<Huahua> 简单如 grep、mount， 在 bsd 里的原始 coreutils 版本里都巨烂
<myke2> RavenChan: 如果是power组
<RavenChan> myke2, sudo =w=
<stifler> 没补全没法活
<Huahua> myke2: powermanagement-command.py
<myke2> RavenChan: 这本质上还是root
<RavenChan> myke2, 你把halt扔power组，然后chmod g+S呗
<Huahua> RavenChan: powermanagement-command.py
<RavenChan> myke2, g+Sx,我没试过，你自己试试
<stifler> ?
<myke2> RavenChan: 我记得那个halt会检测调用者是否是root
<myke2> RavenChan: pm-suspend也会
<Huahua> RavenChan: 当然，让 myke2 +s 也不错
<Huahua> myke2: 唔，不用 GUI？
<myke2> Huahua: 上次我把pm-suspend加了suid，调用结果还是failed
<Huahua> myke2: 给 halt 弄
<dell640m> 大家兔年快乐
<myke2> Huahua: 试过?
<myke2> Huahua: 当然GUI
<RavenChan> myke2, 可以用consolekit.....如果你有的话
<Huahua> myke2: sudo chmod +s /sbin/reboot /sbin/shutdown
<Huahua> myke2: 你那是个软链 /sbin/halt -> reboot
<RavenChan> Huahua, +S
<RavenChan> Huahua, 诶，这不是花花么..
<myke2> RavenChan: 我不会用consolekit, 只是.xinitrc里面有exec ck-launch-session awesome
<myke2> Huahua: 是reboot --> halt吧
<ofan> 准备把awesome换掉
<zmcbb30> Huahua: 花花新年好
<Huahua> $ ll /sbin/halt
<Huahua> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2011-01-31 03:13 /sbin/halt -> reboot
<RavenChan> myke2, 你用dbus给consolekit发信息似乎可以关机
<Huahua> 包叔兔年好
<zmcbb30> ......
<zmcbb30> Huahua: 只有雕叔才是叔
<RavenChan> myke2, 休眠可以用upower
<Huahua> 包爷兔年好
<zmcbb30> .......
<myke2> Huahua: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      4 12月 31 23:16 reboot -> halt
<Huahua> RavenChan: myke2 为何不 powermanagement-command.py
<Huahua> myke2: 你是 BSD？
<Huahua> 这儿是 Natty
<myke2> Huahua: arch
<RavenChan> Huahua, 那是神马？
<Huahua> 唔，自郐而下
<myke2> Huahua: bsd这么高端的东西……
<happyaron> tonghuix: 论坛上应该有，我也不知道具体在哪了。。。
<MaskRay> ofan: 为什么？
<ofan> MaskRay: 有些问题不太爽
<Huahua> 博士兔年好
<Huahua> 侯总兔年好
<Huahua> ee 阿姨兔年好
<Huahua> 崽崽兔年加油打 ee
<ofan> MaskRay: 窗口托动太快会花屏,配置文件也有毛病
<RavenChan> ofan, 啊啊顺路推销wmii
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我是 wheel 组可以无密码执行 halt poweroff reboot shutdown
<MaskRay> ofan: xmonad
<myke2> Huahua: 推销你自己写的东西？
<ofan> 还有各式显示错误..
<myke2> MaskRay: /etc/pam.d/su
<Stifler> RavenChan: wmii什么东东
<ofan> RavenChan: 你用的这个?
<Huahua> RavenChan: myke2 这是 gnome 的电源管理
<ofan> MaskRay: 恩
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么弄的？sudo?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 对
<myke2> Huahua: http://code.google.com/p/shellexy-own-scripts/source/browse/?r=26481ab36394b3e7a8e6475ba4be191f4e4b4b59
<Huahua> 你妹，居然还真是我自己写的……一直以为 gnome 自带……
<RavenChan> ofan, 嗯我是
<Huahua> 用顺了，你妹…
<Stifler> clear
<happyaron> 悲情的花花
<RavenChan> Huahua, 好萌。。。
<Kandu> 經常在90後口中聽到“你妹”
<RavenChan> Huahua, 诶，你是shellexy
<Stifler> 想起WOW里的看你妹
<ofan> 我妹...
<happyaron> RavenChan: 要拜的
<happyaron> RavenChan: 叫你拜，你不拜，这下知道厉害了吧
<happyaron> Huahua: 妳还不灭了他？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我一直在想shellex和shellexy是神马关系= =
<ofan> 貌似见过...
<ofan> 邮件组里的
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=27
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<happyaron> 看这uid
<ofan> RavenChan: a couple?
<happyaron> 看这注册时间： 2005-03-30 0:27
<Stifler> tq
<happyaron> 看斑竹列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=group&g=988
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<happyaron> 仅在侯总之后嘛。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 拜啊。
 * MaskRay 不知道 shellexy 是谁
<Stifler> tianqi
<happyaron> RavenChan: 说这么清楚还不拜
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你也是得拜啦
<myke2> RavenChan: 普通用户就用dbus?
<ofan> MaskRay: 貌似就是 Huahua
<Huahua> MaskRay: 对，咱也不知道
<RavenChan> myke2, 写一下policy = =
<happyaron> MaskRay: shellex=huahua
<Huahua> ofan: 貌似的都是不对的
<RavenChan> happyaron, shellexy还是shellex= =
<MaskRay> happyaron: 我还不知道这里的帮主 香主 寨主 什么的
<ofan> Huahua: 貌似twitter还fo你了...
<happyaron> 貌似部队，实际是对的。
<Huahua> MaskRay: 没有
<Huahua> MaskRay: 败老徐就可以了
<happyaron> MaskRay: Huahua 是ubuntu中文元老啦
<Huahua> MaskRay: 老徐 => happyaron
<MaskRay> Huahua: 那我 twitter 上 follow 你了?
<happyaron> Huahua: 他早就把我败了。
<Stifler> twitter...
<Huahua> MaskRay: 佛 happyaron就好
<Stifler> 到现在上不去
<Huahua> Stifler: twitter 是个不存在的网站
<Huahua> Stifler: 所以当然上不去啦
<Stifler> Huahua: ^_^
<Huahua> Stifler: 那些告诉你世界上有 twitter 的人都是骗纸
<happyaron> Huahua: 还有非死不可，也不存在
<Huahua> Stifler: 是坏人
<ofan> 05年 哥还是个小p孩....
<Huahua> happyaron: 恩，对
<Stifler> Huahua: 伟大的GFW，Orz
<Huahua> Stifler: GFW 其实是 GamesForWin7 的意思
<RavenChan> Huahua, 我该fo shellex还是shellexy= =
<Stifler> Huahua: 原来还有这么一说。。。
<Huahua> Stifler: 至于防火墙，方校长什么的，是那些帝国主义阶级敌人虚构出来的
<ofan> RavenChan: 都fo
 * MaskRay 求此地的 岛主 寨主 香主 门主 舵主 帮主 岛主 堂主 名号
<Huahua> RavenChan: 都不用
<happyaron> Huahua: 认识Kanru Chen吗？
<Huahua> happyaron: 侃茹姑姑？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 拜 Huahua 就行了
<happyaron> Huahua: 你认识？
<Stifler> 君叫臣死，臣FaceBook
<MaskRay> happyaron, Huahua: 都拜
<Huahua> TW 的嘛
<ofan> 拜 ^k^
<happyaron> Huahua: OK，他是老DD还是最近才当DD的？
<Huahua> 不许败啊
<Huahua> 你看朝鲜人败金正日，于是败死了
<Stifler> Huahua: - -!
<Huahua> happyaron: 唔，似乎 05 没当 DD 吧
<happyaron> Huahua: 这么说foka是资格最老的咯？
<Huahua> 你看金正日让朝鲜人败他，于是朝鲜破落到这样
<Huahua> happyaron: 只知道 foka 很老
<Stifler> 各位长老好～
 * ofan 问:最老的元老有多老.... 求长寿秘诀.
<Huahua> 你长寿有啥用啊
<ofan> 把妹..
<Stifler> ofan: 说得好啊
<Huahua> 要夏达那样青葱才好
<Huahua> ofan: 那个，关键是你爸得叫李刚
<happyaron> Huahua: 他的AM是Martin Pitt哦
<Huahua> happyaron: 总之，老徐你加油啊
<ofan> Huahua: 为啥.. 把妹也需要特权?
<happyaron> Huahua: 呃，我的路还很长。。。
<Stifler> bIxUdE
<Huahua> ofan: 你看那小子的老爸叫李刚
<Huahua> ofan: 于是把妹可以撞人
<happyaron> Huahua: 才发来P&P2，痛苦啊。
<ofan> Huahua: 有道理..
<Huahua> happyaron: 给施加点压力啊
<Stifler> 李刚还没被开出党籍？
<Huahua> Stifler: 都李刚了，怎么能开
<happyaron> Huahua: 我压力已经够大了。。。
<Stifler> Huahua: 说的也是啊
<Huahua> happyaron: 找陈悦姑娘啊
<happyaron> Huahua: packaging上她帮不上忙啊。
<happyaron> Huahua: 各种问题，来考你一道
<onshoestring> 说李岳父是中养常伟
<Huahua> 唯一比“我爸是李刚”还牛的，大概只有金正银在韩朝线上喊“我爸是金刚”了
<myke2> RavenChan: 看来还是REISUO关机比较方便
<Huahua> happyaron: 陈悦姑娘不是有打包过嘛
<RavenChan> myke2, 喂！
<RavenChan> myke2, 你认为halt不是好习惯，难道这就是了？？
<Huahua> myke2: 关机当然还是踢掉电源线才最方便
<happyaron> Huahua: 呃，您岁数也不大啊，记忆力咋下降成这样了呢。。。
<Stifler> Huahua: 对头
<Huahua> happyaron: ppa 上的陈悦总不是你捉刀的吧
<happyaron> Huahua: What is Debian's approach to non-free software? Why? Is non-free part of the Debian System? Please also explain the difference between non-free and the other sections.
<Huahua> myke2: RavenChan Ubuntu 笔记本的话，还真不一定就得关机
<happyaron> Huahua: ppa上的？
<Huahua> happyaron: 对
<Huahua> happyaron: 陈悦的 ppa 有东西啊
<RavenChan> Huahua, 我就是不关的
<onshoestring> 陈悦干什么的？
<Huahua> onshoestring: 干老徐
<Stifler> Huahua: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Huahua> （跑…
<myke2> RavenChan: 我想是否应该在pm-suspend之后加上一句xlock
<happyaron> Huahua: 哪里。。
<onshoestring> 什么意思？ 干老徐？
<Huahua> onshoestring: 嘘
<Huahua> onshoestring: 正主在这儿呢……
<happyaron> Huahua: ...
<Stifler> Huahua: - -
<RavenChan> myke2, 这个随你= =
<onshoestring> huntxu的妞？
<Huahua> 你妹
<Huahua> 老徐 => happyaron
<happyaron> Huahua: 哦，这个是我教的时候她自己实验的。
<Huahua> 哦
<Huahua> 老徐啊加油
<Huahua> 教
<happyaron> Huahua: gwrite 是给初学者的经典教材，哈哈
<onshoestring> 吹笛子的那个？
<onshoestring> 不是说在美国？
<Huahua> （太邪恶了
<happyaron> Huahua: 使劲糟蹋gwrite ~ ~
<RavenChan> onshoestring, hx有妹子？没听说过
<happyaron> RavenChan: 不知道现在有没有了
<happyaron> RavenChan: 过去是肯定有的。
<Huahua> RavenChan: 有几任了
<happyaron> Huahua: 那次irc课堂我也糟蹋的gwrite
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我知道啊= =我记得现在是没了的
<RavenChan> happyaron, gwrite?
<happyaron> RavenChan: apt-get install gwrite
<Huahua> RavenChan: 难怪道长想要劈（腿）死你
<happyaron> RavenChan: 试试看，很不错的。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 作者就是 Huahua
<Huahua> RavenChan: 第一作者是 happyaron
<happyaron> 才怪
<happyaron> 我是写gwrite打包教材的。
<happyaron> lol
<onshoestring> gwrite干什么用的 写文档？
<RavenChan> Huahua, Orz= =
<Huahua> 喏，什么叫谦虚到虚伪，老徐这样就是了
<RavenChan> Huahua, 你很喜欢webkit的样子
<happyaron> onshoestring: 安装上就知道了
<Huahua> RavenChan: webkit 简单啊
<happyaron> Huahua: 你是谦虚到太假了，啥时候写jswebkit文档，别拿pydoc糊弄小孩儿
<RavenChan> Huahua, 内部是怎样的呢？实时喂给webkit html代码？
<Huahua> 唔，请老徐家陈悦姑娘代笔下吧谢谢
<happyaron> Huahua: 她又不搞coding
<Huahua> RavenChan: 你想要的话，load_html_string 也行
<Huahua> happyaron: 这也能算是写英语文章
<Huahua> happyaron: 这也能算是写作文
<happyaron> Huahua: 那她不可能写啦
<happyaron> Huahua: 已经写吐了
<Huahua> 好吧，下回给 pydoc 里加个例子
<RavenChan> Huahua, 代码重复率好高= =
<Huahua> happyaron: 对了老徐你的 gtk3 程序主题正常不
<Huahua> RavenChan: 当然，我是复制粘贴老徐的
<happyaron> Huahua: 哪个程序？
<happyaron> Huahua: 我没用gtk3呢
<Huahua> gwiter 的代码
<Huahua> 好多是自己的代码生成器弄出来的
<RavenChan> Huahua, 原来如此= =
<RavenChan> Huahua, 那你有没有把生成器放google code上呢？
<Huahua> 哦，你有兴趣购买一份拷贝嘛～
<RavenChan> Huahua, = =要钱的啊。。。
<Huahua> happyaron: 那么 Ubuntu 大概啥时候会转 gtk3
<Huahua> happyaron: 还是说干脆 Qt4？
<happyaron> Huahua: 11.04 么
<happyaron> Huahua: 我用10.04呢。。。
<ofan> gtk3有啥特色
<Huahua> happyaron: 11.04 还不是
<Huahua> $ apt-cache rdepends libgtk3.0-0 | wc
<Huahua>      30      31     580
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 啥代码重复率？如何看？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 目测
<Huahua> MaskRay: 用 clonedigger
<cenyh> 有做过rhythmbox插件开发的吗？有个问题请教一下
<ofan> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h3/burnmybodyforfuel/reference/2010_04_27-155623.png
<ofan> 老外视力都不是盖的..
<Huahua> MaskRay: RavenChan easy_install --user clonedigger
<Huahua> 或者 sudo easy_install --install-layout=deb clonedigger
<Huahua> ofan: 抗不住屏幕大啊
<MaskRay> Huahua: 明白
<RavenChan> Huahua, easy_install是神马。。
<Stifler> 字好小...
<Huahua> Stifler: 他点距大
<Stifler> Huahua: 哦
<Huahua> RavenChan: python 的包管理
<RavenChan> Huahua, 哦= =
<freeflying> top
<Huahua> 侯总兔年快乐
<freeflying> Huahua: 新年快乐
 * Stifler cry
<OOOooo> 几个PDF怎么合并呢？有人会修改吗？（带目录）
<roylez_> topas
<jgjgjgjgj> 使用nc进行端口转发时，会不会改变数据包的源地址和目的地址？
<jgjgjgjgj> 有人没
<rogerlays> hello~
<rogerlays> 感觉有点冷啊～ ：）
<xelister> hello
<^k^> xelister, 好  ㍮ 
<xelister> I am looking for any people from china to talk, anyone here?  (biggest cn channel). I speak english (not chinese yet ;)
<onshoestring> 不说汉语看不懂
<billlee> xelister, Today is Spring Festival. Maybe there are only a few people here.
<xelister> (I do not speak english..  this is from google translate) ... I am looking for people from China, speaking english. To talk about China. I have few questions. Thanks. Please private message me. :)
<xelister> （我不会说英语..这是由谷歌翻译）...我期待来自中国的人，说英语。要谈论中国。我有几个问题。谢谢。请私人讯息我。 ：）
 * xelister xelist@jabber.org
<alvin_rxg> pm..
<RavenChan> xelister, ubunuer?
<RavenChan> xelister, ubuntuer?
<xelister> RavenChan: yes, I use ubuntu
<RavenChan> xelister, er,so what's your native language?
<Stifler> RavenChan: Maybe huoxingwen
<xelister> RavenChan: poland
<rogerlays> ......
<RavenChan> xelister, i see......
<rogerlays> 今天，这是什么情况 ..
<RavenChan> rogerlays, 啥= =？
<rogerlays> 我今天第一次进入这个聊天室，多多指教 ～
<rogerlays> 看到外国人有点紧张～
<myke2> MaskRay: 我今天老是kernel panic, 有没有办法看出错原因
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<myke2> MaskRay: 有没有Panic的日志什么的
<myke2> MaskRay: 而且是已经开始/sbin/init之后panic了
<myke2> MaskRay: 是udev那步
<myke2> ofan: 今天连续kernel panic
<ofan> myke2: 折腾过udev?
<myke2> ofan: 估计是因为MODULES=(acpi-cpufreq ...)的缘故，我现在删除了
 * Stifler 笑了
<DaBao> (\~/)
<DaBao> (^_^)
<DaBao> (")(")
 * Stifler 离开了聊天室
<myke2> ofan: 同步时间是ntp还是openntpd?
<billlee> myke2, ntpdate 或 ntpd
<ofan> myke2: 没用过..
<DaBao>  (Y)
<DaBao>  ( ..)
<DaBao> o(")(")
<billlee> myke2, ubuntu 默认就有 ntpdate
<myke2> billlee: 是守护进程吗?
<myke2> billlee: ntp和openntpd都有ntpd
<billlee> ntpd 是守护进程。 ntpdate 不是
<billlee> myke2, 如果是服务器用就用 ntpd
<myke2> billlee: 如果要开机自动同步还是要写开机脚本?
<billlee> myke2, 不用呀。 ntpdate 默认已经是开机启动了，你自己看看 log, ntpd 则是在运行过程中“缓慢”同步
<RavenChan> myke2, 都可以= =openntpd是bsd里面来的
<RavenChan> billlee, ntpd可以保持时间一直同步
<rogerlays> 先下了，大家晚安～
<myke2> billlee: 我这里要自己修改开机脚本的，否则daemons不会自己进去
<billlee> myke2, ntpd 是把时钟变快或变慢来让它同步， ntpdate 是直接设置时间。
<myke2> RavenChan: ntp是GNU的？
<billlee> myke2, 如果是服务器就要用 ntpd, 防止出现时间倒流
<RavenChan> myke2, 不清楚
<billlee> myke2, 好像在 ubuntu 里 ntp 是 main 的。
<myke2> billlee: 不是ubuntu
<billlee> myke2,  ntp 是 ntp.org 的
<myke2> billlee: ntpd运行起来的话我的电脑也变成时间服务器了是吗?
<RavenChan> myke2, 是
<billlee> myke2, 你可以不监听端口
<RavenChan> myke2, 但是你可以禁止外部访问
<RavenChan> myke2, 嗯，也可以不听端口
<billlee> myke2, 监听那个interface 是可以控制的
<myke2> RavenChan: billlee 我没有iptables什么的
<billlee> myke2, 是 ntpd 的配置里可以改
<RavenChan> myke2, restrict default nomodify nopeer
<RavenChan> restrict 127.0.0.1
<RavenChan> myke2, /etc/ntp.conf
<billlee>  一般的发行都不会默认向外部提供服务吧
<RavenChan> myke2, 另外禁止访问可以在/etc/hosts.{allow,deny}里配置
<myke2> RavenChan: 如果restrict default ignore
<myke2> RavenChan: 那个端口会不会开?
<happyaron> cron运行ntpdate就好啦
<happyaron> 开daemon不知道啥时候就开端口了
<billlee> happyaron, ntpdate 可能造成时间倒流
<myke2> RavenChan: restrict的话怕是软件本身去拿对方判断，这样如果对方有异常流就说不清楚了
<happyaron> billlee: 如果只用ntpd来同步本地时间，其实和cron+ntpdate没啥区别
<happyaron> billlee: 何况不是要精确同步时间，ntpd必要性不大
<billlee> happyaron, ntpdate 在服务器上会打乱timestamp
<myke2> RavenChan: 缓冲区溢出 or DDoS之类的
 * RavenChan 嘛，我要睡觉了，c u l8r
<happyaron> billlee: 你觉得公共ntpd服务器会被ntpdate扰乱么
<billlee> happyaron, 是打乱本地的数据库之类的 timestamp
<happyaron> billlee: 那为啥ntpd不会呢
<ofan> http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/TwoEqualsFour.html?HN1
<ofan> 证明2=4
<billlee> happyaron, ntpd 是缓慢地微调，相当于让时钟变快或变慢
<happyaron> 我查查看
<DaBao> 　★☆★★☆
<DaBao>  ★新 年 快 乐★
<DaBao> 　★☆★★☆
<happyaron> billlee: thanks
<happyaron> 受教了
<billlee> happyaron, 不敢不敢
<myke2> happyaron: ntpdate写在开机脚本?
<happyaron> myke2: 可以
<happyaron> 我就是这么干的。。。
<yimr> msg nickserv register heaven2701
<billlee> yimr, 快改密码吧
<myke2> billlee: ntpd -q是缓慢修改?
<happyaron> myke2: 呃，q是快速更改吧。。。
<_xiaoMo> #join ubuntu
<myke2> happyaron: hwclock -w是快速？
<myke2> happyaron: hwclock是写入BIOS?
<myke2> hap
<myke2> happyaron: hwclock -w是写入BIOS?
<yimr>  /topic
<billlee> myke2, man
<happyaron> myke2: hwclock是写入cmos吧
<myke2> billlee: man里面语法我搞不清楚，一个叫做set ... from, 另一个语句变成了set ... to
<billlee> myke2, -s 是把 BIOS 的时间写入 linux, -w 是把 linux 时间写入 bios
<billlee> myke2, E文明显不过关。 from 和 to 都分不清 ^_^
<myke2> billlee: -w : Set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time.
<billlee> myke2, 把硬件时钟调到系统时间
<myke2> billlee: 这样啊，我一直认为A to B 是 A ---》Ｂ
<billlee> myke2, 是呀，把 Hardware Clock 调到 System Time
<billlee> 不是 fetch, 是 set
<billlee> myke2, 你把动词理解错了
<myke2> billlee: 其实他写成hard_clock = system_clock; 就不会理解错了
<DaBao>     ﹀ 　　
<DaBao> ﹀ _▁▂▃__ 　　　
<DaBao> __▁▂▁___ ﹀ ﹋ ●
<DaBao> ﹋ ﹀__▁▂▃▁__ 　　　　
<DaBao> █▆▅▇▆▅▄▃▄▅▆▄▅▄▃▂▃▄▆▅▇▆▄▅█▇▆▄▂
<DaBao> -__~~--___-▔~~__--__~~~_----__----~~~---▔---___▔--__-▔
<^k^> DaBao:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<billlee> 玩机器人
<billlee> myke2, --hctosys 就容易理解了吧。硬件到系统
<DaBao> 哈哈，字符畫還是有點意思的
<DaBao> 　◢■■■ ╭~~╮  ((((( ◣
<DaBao> 　◥■■■/(　'-' )(' .' )◤
<DaBao> 　　◥■■■/■ ..../■ ◤
<DaBao> 　　　◥■新年快乐■◤
<tufu> 快乐
<tufu> 困了 水晶去
<tufu> 睡觉去
<houge_langley> myke2: 看看这片文章：http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/12068_3923351_1/OpenOfficeorg-vs-LibreOffice.htm
<happyaron> houge_langley: 猴哥最近还活跃在fc吗？
<houge_langley> happyaron: 恩，还行，只是上次开会我没有来……
<happyaron> houge_langley: 想办法减小下pdf的体积吧。。。
<houge_langley> happyaron: 恩，这个我和他们联系下，scribus的算法问题，还是输出设置呢？没有用过scribus，呵呵
<happyaron> houge_langley: 我觉得是因为scribus不能按需嵌入字体，所有它无法嵌入的字体都转成曲线保存。
<happyaron> houge_langley: 另外图片可能还略有压缩的空间。
<houge_langley> happyaron: 那确实，这样就占用很大空间了
<xrfang> 有人用kde吗？我的化为
<happyaron> houge_langley: 但是希望能有人向scribus反应下嵌入字体的问题。
<xrfang> 华为3G忽然认不出来了。
<houge_langley> happyaron: 这个以前老团长MK反应了，好像意义不大……
<happyaron> houge_langley: 我觉得至少可以缩减5M体积
<houge_langley> happyaron: 图片需要问问，大部分成员还是比较赞成完整的图片……
<houge_langley> happyaron: 用低的PX图片？
<houge_langley> happyaron: 严格的说稍低……
<happyaron> 嗯。
<houge_langley> happyaron: OK，我去给打击提一提建议……不过可能性不大，现在好像团队里面对质量的要求很高……
<happyaron> houge_langley: :)
<houge_langley> happyaron: 谢谢兄弟的建议
<happyaron> ：）
<xrfang> 有人在KDE下用PPTP的VPN吗？
<xelister> so.. is ubuntu popular in China?
<alvin_rxg> 99% computers run windows
<knownbad> wrong.
<knownbad> 99% ppl only knows xp.
<xelister> alvin_rxg: well right
<xelister> well many of my IT related friends use linuxes,  overall, I guess 1% non-technical users, but even as much as 25%+ of 15-30 yo IT professionals
<Loongjiang> 顺
<^k^>  06:17
<james333james> hi there
<james333james> is anybody available to help me?
<james333james> ?
<james333james> ??
<james333james> ?
<james333james> dingyichen hi
<dingyichen> james333james, hi
<james333james> hey
<james333james> could u help me ?
<james333james> do u speak and write in Chinese?
<dingyichen> I don't really play ubuntu, but anyway..
<james333james> actually i don't need any help about ubuntu i just need someone that help me to translate something in chinese
<james333james> are u available to help me ?
<dingyichen> You can post what you need to translate.
<james333james> ok tnx
<james333james> dingyichen: http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5725/03022011121.jpg
<james333james> dingyichen: here is an image about what i need to translate; Could u help me ? tnx
<dingyichen> james333james, that's japanese.
<dingyichen> james333james, and upside down.
<james333james> dingyichen really ???
<james333james> yes it's upside down you just need to save the image on your desktop and rotate it
<james333james> are you sure that is japanese?
<dingyichen> james333james, absolutely.
<james333james> thanks!! sorry but I'm Italian and they seems the same for me
<james333james> are u from China ?
<dingyichen> no problem
<dingyichen> james333james, I am in Australia, so that's why I can answer you at this time.
<james333james> ok
<dingyichen> Ppl in China is now on Chinese new year holiday.
<james333james> anyway i don't care about China cos i just discovered that i need a japanese to translate that! :)
<dingyichen> Japan might as well in Chinese new year. :-P
<james333james> !
<james333james> hik
<dingyichen> But not as long as in China.
<^k^> james333james, 好  ㍟ 
<james333james> ??
<james333james> are u from China K ?
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-04
<roylez_> 说中文的都死哪里去了？
<Loongjiang> roylez_: 有什么问题
<roylez_> Loongjiang: 没问题，刚刚看鬼子占了频道
<roky> 有人吗？
<Loongjiang> roky: 都是人
<roky> 都是潜水艇
<Router2> 哈哈
<vzever> 冒个泡
<roky> 为什么我的ubuntu无端重启阿？
<roky> 重装系统也是那样
<Router2> roky: 你确定不是硬件的问题？
<roky> 因该不是，因为在win下没发生过
<myke2> ofan: 想想还是用默认内核，昨天又不能Halt了
<roky> 是因为软件冲突吗？
<Router2> roky: 看看系统日志
<roky> 哪一个？
<roky> 答一下我阿，我是菜鸟。55--
<myke2> roky: 什么事情
<roky> 看系统重启因该是看系统日志的哪一个？
<myke2> roky: /var/log自己找吧, 我也不太清楚.
<myke2> roky: 有后缀.1 .2的是老的，前面时间都标的很清楚
<roky> 哦，谢谢
<Pwnna> hahaha -> http://www.thehosthelpers.com/check-out-my-school-project-t1345.0.html
 * myke2 请问awesome如何遍历systray中的东西？
<roylez_> myke2: 你入邪太深
<myke2> roylez_: 你用fvwm的吧?
<roylez_> myke2: fluxbox + awesome
<myke2> roylez_: 能否遍历
<roylez_> myke2: 你得去看那个systray widget的代码
<myke2> roylez_: 好的，我学习下那个代码怎么写
<DaBao>       {~._.~} 早
<DaBao>        ( Y )  上
<DaBao>       ()~*~() 好
<DaBao>       (_)-(_) ！
<DaBao> ┬┴┬┌─　●─┬─　　│─┼─┐   ●├─┤○
<DaBao> ┴┬┴├┬　┌─┼─　│◎　│ │　○└┬┘●
<DaBao> ─┼─││　│  │　　││─┴─┴  ──┼──
<DaBao> ●│○││　┴─┼─　　│○　● ／　│　＼
<DaBao> 发现 IRC 中字符画变形的原因了：不是等宽字体
<myke2> happyaron: /dev/zero是不断可以读出的字符设备对吗?
<alphaex> 有谁用过Aircrack-ng
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯
<myke2> happyaron: dd的bs一般设置多少?
<happyaron> myke2: 看你的簇大小了。
<myke2> happyaron: 那么dd if=/dev/zero of=blockdevice是写满blockdevice的还是最后有一块小于bs的空间没写的？
<myke2> happyaron: 6000这个端口是打开的，是否可以关闭
<Kandu> myke2: 怎樣才能打開端口啊？
<myke2> Kandu: 不知道，有些DAEMONS会
<Kandu> “打開端口”是什麼意思？
<myke2> Kandu: 监听
<Kandu> myke2: 哦，那“關閉端口”就是 不繼續監聽的意思吧？
<myke2> Kandu: X -nolisten tcp
<myke2> Kandu: 能不能xinit -nolisten tcp
<Kandu> myke2: 誰在監聽呢？
<Kandu> myke2: 那些 daemon?
<mza_> 有没有兄弟从事android开发？
<medicalwei> mza_: 正在學（我們上課要用）
<medicalwei> 請問，有沒有人用 identi.ca 呢 O_O?
 * kilior happy new year
<freeflying> medicalwei: 我有帐号
<mza_> medicalwei: 问个问题哈
<medicalwei> freeflying: 有在發瘨（dent）嗎
<medicalwei> mza_: 不要問我 T_T
 * medicalwei 也還沒開始看書
<mza_> medicalwei:。。。
 * medicalwei is subscribing freeflying on identi.ca
<happyaron> freeflying: apt.ubuntu.com 不够给力，10.04一上那个bashee的地址就说You don't seem to be running Ubuntu
<onshoestring> .
<DaBao>  _       ___   _   _   _   _  __  __
<DaBao> | |     |_ _| | \ | | | | | | \ \/ /
<DaBao> | |      | |  |  \| | | | | |  \  /
<DaBao> | |___   | |  | |\  | | |_| |  /  \
<DaBao> |_____| |___| |_| \_|  \___/  /_/\_\
<DaBao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=316115&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 字符画，给 IRC 聊天室添加点活力
<cuihao> 换了Windows，没客户端了，只好用网页。
<cuihao> 话说，win的xchat居然是商业版
<DaBao> Pidgin
<cuihao> pidgin这种GTK软件在Win下不怎么舒服。
<DaBao> 那就接着网页喽
<cuihao> 嗯，第一次用IRC就是用网页的。
<DaBao> Opera就自带IRC工具了
<freeflying> DaBao: 你是不是秀逗了
<DaBao> ？？
<freeflying> DaBao: 没事你老发什么图
<DaBao> 老是文字不无聊么？
<freeflying> DaBao: 你当这是QQ群了？
<DaBao> 哈哈~
<freeflying> medicalwei: identica的密码能找回不
<qsdiy> zen me gei xi tong an zhong wen shu ru fa a ?
<qsdiy> wo zhe xi tong da bu chu han zi ne ?
<tenchu> 有吧～～
<tenchu> 按ctrl+空格
<tenchu> 试试
<DaBao> 看不太明白
<qsdiy> qie huan bu guo lai de !
<qsdiy> yi jing shi guo le!!
<cuihao> 安装语言包就有吧
<tenchu> 汗  我
<DaBao> 更新一下语言支持
<tenchu> 应该是的  你安装了语言包了么?
<qsdiy> mao shi mei you
<qsdiy> wo shi shi ba
<myke2> qsdiy: ps -aux | grep dbus
<myke2> qsdiy: ps -aux | grep ibus
<DaBao> 不喜欢 ibus，还是 Fcitx 好用
<cuihao> 不是ibus么
<tenchu> 高手出现  我退隐了
<myke2> DaBao: 觉得他第一个安装的应该是ibus不是fcitx
<DaBao> 对，建议换 Fcitx
<myke2> DaBao: fcitx我不会配置gnome
<cuihao> 我觉得ibus-sunpinyin还不错。
<DaBao> 配置gnome干嘛？
<myke2> DaBao: 以前在openbox里面折腾过fcitx
<myke2> cuihao: fcitx-sunpinyin
<DaBao> fcitx 有图形化配置，超简单的
<tenchu> 问下  我想换成KDE的桌面  按完了需要删除啥不？
<cuihao> 主要是不喜欢fcitx的语言条
<DaBao> 。。。。
<myke2> DaBao: 不是，主要是xterm里面无法调出fcitx
<DaBao> 哦，是这样啊
<myke2> DaBao: 后来加上了dbus-launch openbox好了，至今不知道为什么
<qsdiy> thanks  i have installed ibus
<myke2> DaBao: 现在awesome不需要
<myke2> qsdiy: 看ibus有没有启动，用刚才那个指令
<DaBao> tenchu: 不用删啥吧？切过去就能用了啊
 * myke2 表示gdm不懂
<qsdiy> en
<DaBao> 哎，颓废了几个小时了，继续翻译 Kdenlive 去
<myke2> qsdiy: 然后应该可以用C+Spase切换输入法了
<qsdiy> en  en
<cuihao> Win安装了个pidgin,感觉窗口不太舒服……字密密麻麻的。
<roylez_> myke2: 没这问题，xterm+fcitx好好的
<myke2> roylez_: 你什么wm
<myke2> roylez_: 我现在也没问题
<roylez_> fluxbox
<myke2> roylez_: 我在openbox里面有过问题
<myke2> roylez_: 开始.xinitrc也按照他们的，
<cuihao> ...不能拿机器人测试额……“^k^: ...不要玩机器人...不然....”
<myke2> roylez_: 记得是XMODIFIERS=fcitx, GTK_IM_MODULE=fcitx, QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx是export的，然后exec openbox
<myke2> roylez_: 完全无效
<roylez_> myke2: gdm写 .xprofile
<myke2> roylez_: 后来在exec openbox前面加上exec dbus-launch openbox就OK了
<myke2> roylez_: 我不用gdm
<roylez_> 什么dbus，openbox，都入邪了的
<myke2> roylez_: env | grep SESSION
<alphaex> 有谁用过John the ripper 否？
<roylez_> myke2: 什么也没有
<roylez_> alphaex: 玩点别的去吧
<happyaron> 拜见主席下划线
<gebjgd> 给大家拜个年啊
<klose> roylez_: locale -a 看看你的语言设定是否正确
<roylez_> 拜见鹰身女妖大人
<klose> roylez_: 确保LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8
<roylez_> klose: 我这里没问题
<roylez_> klose: 居然LC_CTYPE=en_US.utf8，呵呵
<gebjgd> roylez_, 主席过节都不出门串亲戚？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 昨天都拜过了...
<gebjgd> roylez_, 就那么点亲戚？
<happyaron> 主席用的eglibc？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 一家呆5分钟，你说呢
<gebjgd> roylez_, 这么好？
<roylez_> happyaron: 没那么新潮
<roylez_> gebjgd: 过年不就这意思
<happyaron> roylez_: 那咋整出 .utf8 了呢
<roylez_> happyaron: 乱写的
<roylez_> happyaron: 华硕笔记本的键盘太容易脏了
<happyaron> （
<NoIE> http://cnbeta.com/articles/133986.htm
<happyaron> ：（
<NoIE> 诺基亚MeeGo手机配置泄露 1.6GHz Atom
<NoIE> 比我的上网本还好。。。
<gebjgd> roylez_, 还是acer好
<myke2> happyaron: .utf8好像也支持的吧?
<roylez_> gebjgd: acer就别提了好不好，根本不入我的法眼
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯，那是个别名
<gebjgd> roylez_, 为毛？
<myke2> happyaron: 向下兼容用的?
<qsdiy> ipone or android or meego?
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我这个电池管12小时
<gebjgd> roylez_, acer的 三星都可以了
<happyaron> myke2: 那就是有人闲着没事搞出来的，现在glibc/eglibc里都是UTF-8
<roylez_> gebjgd: ...
<roylez_> gebjgd: 还棒子货...
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你out了
<klose> roylez_: export LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.utf8" 这个是开启fcitx必须的
<roylez_> klose: 谁告诉你的，我这里就没这个，照样用
<klose> roylez_: 可能我的版本比较老了
<myke2> happyaron: 我估计这是为了迎合内核参数中的utf8
<klose> roylez_: 官方文档是这么写的
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道了。
<happyaron> 反正把userspace搞得天下大乱
<roylez_> klose: 写给fedora之流的吧
<myke2> happyaron: 内核参数里面iocharset还是什么的有个叫做utf8
<myke2> happyaron: 我曾经搞错了，弄成了UTF-8, 结果无法mount vfat
<myke2> klose: 你的官方是3.6吧?
<roylez_> fcitx不是4.0以上的版本就不要用了
<klose> myke2: 对， 我用的就是老版本的
<gebjgd> klose, 4.0很久了。还在用老版本
<myke2> klose: 赶快换成4.0.1吧
<klose> gebjgd: 新版本有什么优点吗？
<roylez_> 换到gtk去了，支持pango什么的
<gebjgd> klose, 新
<DaBao> 支持漂亮的皮肤 O(∩_∩)O
<gebjgd> roylez_, 不过我也一直在写lc_ctype
<roylez_> gebjgd: 习惯而已，反正没坏处
<gebjgd> roylez_, 从老版本升级过来的
<gebjgd> roylez_, 很久没重装了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 恩，等更新电脑吧
<gebjgd> roylez_, 准备明天重装
<klose> gebjgd: 等到4成为稳定版本吧
<gebjgd> klose, 早就稳定了
<gebjgd> klose, arch上跑了很久了
<klose> gebjgd: gentoo中还是被mask了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 更新电脑？
<roylez_> 又是一个懒人哦
<gebjgd> roylez_, 准备买个新电脑装win7
<roylez_> gebjgd: 等你更新电脑的时候重装
<gebjgd> roylez_, 看cctv box
<gebjgd> roylez_, 没必要
<klose> gebjgd: arch那是出了名的更新快阿
<happyaron> klose: 有人对3.x有偏见，于是就连看都不看4了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 用arch不需要好电脑
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我买了新电脑，又灌了单系统arch
<gebjgd> roylez_, 没法看ccav啊
<gebjgd> roylez_, 就是为了看ccav的
<klose> happyaron: 不太爽的是配置文件是gb2312的， 其他都还好
<roylez_> gebjgd: 有什么好看的。。。倒是可以买个外置硬盘装win7，usb启动windows玩游戏什么的
<happyaron> klose: 4是utf8英文配置文件
<gebjgd> roylez_, 家里电脑够多了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 明天给老婆买个上网本去
<klose> happyaron: 哦，谢谢提醒。那就自己编译下源代码，安装一下
<roylez_> gebjgd: 上网本还没绝种阿...
<gebjgd> roylez_, 我们要搬家了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 路上来回3个小时
<gebjgd> roylez_, 火车上
<gebjgd> roylez_, 我现在就在火车上
<roylez_> gebjgd: 3G？
<gebjgd> roylez_, 恩
<gebjgd> roylez_, o2的
<gebjgd> roylez_, usb
<roylez_> gebjgd: 3g上网卡，一个月交多少？
<gebjgd> roylez_, 25欧元
<klose> gebjgd: o2信号质量不好
<roylez_> gebjgd: nnnd，墙外头的，忘了
<gebjgd> klose, 还行，看看再说吧
<gebjgd> klose, 因为我就用2个月。老婆估计要用很久了。
<klose> gebjgd: 都是学生和家庭妇女签o2的
<klose> gebjgd: 以前在凯泽的时候就是用的o2
<gebjgd> klose, 对。用习惯了。而且想用就用。充值的那种
<gebjgd> 下车了
<myke2> klose: gentoo的fcitx什么版本的
<klose> myke2: 3.1.1
<klose> myke2: 维护的人够懒吧
<myke2> klose: http://gentoo-portage.com/app-i18n/fcitx
<myke2> klose: 不是懒
<myke2> klose: 把那个ebuild下载下自己emerge
<klose> myke2: 一般mask， 我用都自己编译安装在/usr/local下面
<myke2> klose: 听说gentoo也有各种级别的，stable什么的，像deb
<klose> myke2: 我喜欢只安装stable的
<myke2> klose: arch是更新快，但是稳定性不如
<klose> myke2: 这样如果提交bug的时候，别人不会问你是否安装了其他非稳定的东西
<myke2> klose: 前两天更新stardict就出小问题了
<myke2> klose: Gentoo不允许提交非stable的bug的啊?
<myke2> klose: 上fcitx-sunpinyin吧
<klose> myke2: 允许提交测试版本的bug
<klose> myke2: 为了自己能分清哪些是稳定，哪些不稳定，我觉得最好不稳定还是放在一起
<klose> myke2: 不用老实修改portage的配置文件
<klose> myke2: fcitx-sunpingyin就一直是非稳定版本
<klose> myke2: 安装好4了，确实比以前的要漂亮点
<happyaron> klose: 其实也早稳定了。
<klose> happyaron: 我也搞不清楚，怎么算是稳定非稳定
<DaBao> 创建皮肤老是失败，感觉比小小的难弄哦
<happyaron> 悲剧，在windows上找不到能转视频的软件了。
<DaBao> happyaron: 不是吧
<DaBao> 盗版的转换软件那么多
<happyaron> DaBao: 不知道咋破解了
<happyaron> DaBao: 也不知道哪个好用
<DaBao> ╮(╯_╰)╭.....
<DaBao> 那就回Linux下转喽
<happyaron> 同时要用迅雷下载
<DaBao> 据我所知，瘟到死下有个格式工厂
<happyaron> 否则早就用linux转了。
<DaBao> 能转视频的
<myke2> klose: 主要是因为gentoo官方没有对fcitx-sunpinyin做过多测试，所以他们认为不稳定
<AndroUser> hi
<DaBao> 可以试试
<^k^> AndroUser, 好  ㍧ 
<myke2> happyaron: 在用windows?
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯
<myke2> happyaron: 昨天折腾过这东西，msys和cygwin
<myke2> happyaron: 结果连个zsh都没编译成功
<DaBao> fcitx-sunpinyin 很好用啊，连我这个五笔党也觉得它挺好
<happyaron> 我从来不用cygwin一类的东西。。。
<happyaron> 虽然搞oi的时候用过mingw，那也是别人给装好了我直接用。
<myke2> happyaron: 有的时候一些东西想编译到windows上
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 我目前还没这需求，所以也没整过。
<myke2> happyaron: cygwin超级慢
<happyaron> 呵呵
<myke2> happyaron: MinGW还可以
<myke2> happyaron: msys
<happyaron> msys没用过
<myke2> happyaron: MSYS好像不支持POSIX通信
<DaBao> 转视频，还是在Linux下效率高，瘟到死下慢得要屎~
<klose> myke2: 感觉gentoo的开发者比较少， 很多debian上都可以安装的emacs插件，在gentoo上也都还是非稳定版本
<happyaron> 哦。
<happyaron> klose: 你去帮忙呗
<myke2> klose: Debian有很多人现在都用Stable?
<happyaron> myke2: 听说大多数是stable
<myke2> happyaron: 有官方数据
<klose> myke2: 恩，我工作的机器就是debian的stable版本
<myke2> happyaron: ?
<klose> myke2: debian的稳定版本还是比较靠谱的
<happyaron> myke2: 不知道哪有数据
<myke2> klose: 我没记错的话稳定版本还没有ext4
<klose> myke2: 不过testing的debian其实也很稳定，很多都是这个版本不是在所有的架构上测试都通过
<myke2> klose: gentoo呢
<klose> myke2: 这个是和内核有关的吧，难道ext4支持需要某个特定版本的gcc编译内核？
<happyaron> 这几天debian 6.0就发布了。
<happyaron> 就支持ext4和btrfs了。
<myke2> klose: 因为他是2.6.28
<klose> myke2: gentoo的内核版本很高，现在稳定版本是2.6.36-gentoo-r5
<myke2> klose: 是吗?
<myke2> klose: 我去年9月的时候还是2.6.34
<klose> myke2: gentoo很多热门软件更新蛮快的，冷门的软件可能几年都没人管
<myke2> klose: arch最近2.6.37进stable
<klose> myke2: 差不多吧，2.6.38内核都出来了
<myke2> klose: 才rc3你说什么出来。
<klose> myke2: 内核还好，差不多配置不会影响很大，比较要命的是gcc以及CFLAGS
<myke2> klose: CFLAGS什么？
<myke2> klose: CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
<klose> myke2: 恩
<myke2> klose: 我arch这样
<myke2> klose: CFLAGS能优化多少？
<myke2> klose: 今天早上刚刚把我自己编译的2.6.37内核删除了
<klose> myke2: gcc自从4.5以后,不推荐到-O3了
<myke2> klose: -O3会出问题的
<klose> myke2: 为了这个我就重新编译过整个系统
<myke2> klose: 还有一个-march是不是
<klose> myke2: 很多依赖gtk的用-O3会报段错误
<klose> myke2: -march一般是你的机器架构
<myke2> klose: 我都是-march=native
<klose> myke2: 不用distcc，就没问题
<myke2> klose: 你还分布式编译?
<klose> myke2: system编译的时候不用，安装应用软件时候可以开
<klose> myke2: 最主要的是编译gcc, glibc的时候不要开
<klose> myke2: 内核编译的时候都可以用distcc
<myke2> klose: 有次我尝试在archlinux编译gcc
<hceasy> ipv6
<klose> myke2: 那是一件大工程，编译完这个，还的重新用新的编译一遍工具链，再重头编译整个系统，和做个lfs没什么两样
<hceasy> ipv6下那个隧道服务 那个服务器最快 ？
<myke2> klose: 我上次编译gcc至少2小时
<klose> myke2: 看机器配置的时候到了，我的T43还要慢
<hceasy> 现在用的是上海交大的 isatap.sjtu.edu.cn
<myke2> klose: 我可是i7
<hceasy> 但现在看youtube很卡啊
<happyaron> myke2: 有钱人
<klose> myke2: 那是支持的语言太多了吧
<klose> myke2: 只支持C/C++看看
<klose> myke2: 而且没种语言都要测试，测试不通过，就再次编译
<hceasy> 说话说话
<hceasy> 谁帮忙啊
<myke2> happyaron: 有钱个p, 过去我是10年前电脑
<happyaron> myke2: 我这电脑很多部件还是02年的
<myke2> happyaron: 我以前那个是纯粹9x年的
<myke2> happyaron: 这个4000左右，好几个月的工资
<happyaron> 呃
<happyaron> 4k就能上i7了?
<hceasy> 谁知道啊
<myke2> happyaron: 当然是在其他配置（例如显卡）降低的
<klose> myke2: gentoo这种纯粹编译的版本最害怕的是chromium这种的
<myke2> klose: Chromium源代码好像有600多m
<klose> myke2: 官方现在下载要编译的就是100M，每次编译都得重新调整编译临时文件位置
<myke2> happyaron: 哦，还有一个事情
 * happyaron 编译浏览器的上辈子都是折翼的天使。
<myke2> happyaron: 我没买Windows 7的版权
<happyaron> myke2: o
<myke2> happyaron: 标签上写的是FreeDOS
<klose> 现在还有人用freedos吗？
<myke2> klose: 有没有编译过texlive
<myke2> klose: 啊呀，就是d版的Windows 7
<johann> ;-)
<klose> myke2: 就是编译安装的texlive,每一个小模块最后安装的时候都要更新下整个tex的配置，grep好久
<happyaron> 我没买过软件授权。。。
<happyaron> klose: 用texlive的光盘
<klose> happyaron: 恩，后面我都自己手动安装texlive
<myke2> happyaron: 你认为上i7的要多少￥
<klose> happyaron: 不过自己安装的时候太大了，gentoo把它拆分的还不错
<klose> happyaron: 系统安装很省空间，倒是真得
<ofan> i7牛拜
<myke2> klose: 我arch就装texlive-core和texlive-cjk
<myke2> ofan: 把自己编译的内核t了
<klose> myke2: math， metapost， beamer， picture貌似还是要的
<ofan> myke2: 感觉咋样..
<myke2> klose: 也许gentoo分的细
<myke2> ofan: 昨天晚上Halt又不能断电了
<ofan> myke2: ..
<myke2> klose: 数学有关的我还要一个texlive-science
<klose> myke2: 恩，这个也要的
<myke2> klose: 我之前编译的2.6.37经常panic, 还经常不能关机，于是换默认的了
<happyaron> klose: 下载个镜像，然后把有用的复制出来
<happyaron> 唉，不用xetex也不用latex的表示支持各位折腾
<klose> happyaron: 那折腾的更久了。
<billlee> docbook 大家有没有用过？怎么让它输出中文 pdf?
<happyaron> klose: 干脆下个镜像，用的时候就mount
<happyaron> billlee: 很费劲，尤其用中文时
<myke2> klose: 请教下
<klose> myke2: ？
<myke2> klose: panic有什么处理办法
<happyaron> billlee: dblatex
<klose> myke2: 那是内核函数，内核都表示太大，你还能怎么办？
<happyaron> billlee: 然后用xelatex编译
<myke2> klose: 有没有办法可以察看出错在哪里
<billlee> happyaron, 那个好像没人维护了
<myke2> billlee: libreoffice里面那个转换pdf如何
<happyaron> billlee: 能用
<klose> myke2: 内核编译参数中的kernel hacking中看看
<myke2> klose: 很奇怪，间歇性的
<klose> myke2: 电源管理里面把哪些debugging的选项都打上试试看，这个能提供更多的出错信息
<myke2> klose: acpi咯
<klose> myke2: 如果有以前的配置，diff一下两个不同的配置文件
<myke2> klose: 没有
<klose> myke2: 新的内核都会自动加上一些new或者experiement的选项，问题可能是出在这里
<myke2> klose: 下次编译内核的时候再说了，现在就用默认
<billlee> happyaron, 那个 dblatex 不行呀，它把“你好”转换成了 &#20320;&#22909;
<myke2> klose: experiment我只开btrfs
<billlee> 还有 subfigure.sty 是干什么的？
<billlee> myke2, 你是精简过度吧。一般稳定版的内核都不会有什么 bug 吧
<myke2> billlee: 下次我打算花1天编译内核
<myke2> billlee: 上次看的很快，才看了3小时
<myke2> billlee: 把我所有不知道的参数全部Google下
<myke2> billlee: 上次我都是按照"If doubt, say X"来回答我不知道的
<happyaron> billlee: 不知道了。
<rogerlays> 编译内核 ...艺术行为 ...
<billlee> myke2, 那些好像也有不太对的，好像 udf 它就让你 say NO. 现在 udf 的 DVD 不少了。
<myke2> billlee: 不是的
<myke2> billlee: 哦，这意思
<billlee> myke2, 反正我记得有些是不能按他的答的。
<myke2> billlee: 显然是有些嘛
<myke2> billlee: 但是我看到完全不知道的，F2么也看不懂的话
<myke2> billlee: 就按照他提示的了~
<myke2> billlee: 其实应该Google下
<klose> rogerlays: 内核编译本来就不是什么危险的事情，况且花点时间弄好一次，以后升级内核，就可以用原来的配置文件，对于老机器，内核对启动速度还是有帮助的
<myke2> billlee: 但是这样不花1,2天恐怕弄不好
<billlee> myke2, 我就花了不止一天
<myke2> klose: 我记得gentoo的文档说只有同版本更新才用老的配置，否则建议重新配置
<myke2> billlee: 整整一天?
<billlee> myke2,  6, 7 个小时吧
<klose> myke2: 没关系的，我每个版本都是用老的配置文件。主要的地方自己看看，比如主板，启动必须的文件系统，一般都不出什么大叉子
<happyaron> billlee: 有那么多时间不如编一个臃肿的了
<billlee> myke2, 也不是所有到要查，那些明显不是 PC 硬件的就不用管
<rogerlays> 我记得我以前好像也弄过，不过编译内核需要很多知识，不适合我这样的入门型呵呵
<happyaron> billlee: 我用ppa编译个臃肿的也就5个小时。
<billlee> happyaron, 主要是了解一下
<happyaron> :)
<myke2> billlee: 我有很多东西都不知道了
<myke2> billlee: 比如我记得我看到过内核里面有什么“审计”Auditing的，我不知道是什么
<myke2> billlee: 还有tcp/ip 我把multicast什么全部减掉
<klose> myke2: 比较好的办法是在稳定的版本中运行下，lsmod看看系统加载了哪些模块
<billlee> myke2, 审计就是记录对一些对象的访问，一般要服务器才用得上
<myke2> klose: 我就是lsmod
<klose> myke2: 做到心中有数， 然后在根据这些模块去弄
<billlee> klose, 这个会害人的，有些模块是不会一直加载的
<myke2> billlee: 如果lsmod完全的话，localmodconfig就不会出错了
<billlee> 很多人按照那个设置了不能用 U 盘，放不了 CD
<myke2> billlee: U盘我还是知道的
<myke2> billlee: 最恶心的是
<myke2> billlee: 他会把回环设备减掉
<klose> billlee: 一般不加载的是，以后你运行了某个特定程序才加载的，不会要你命的
<klose> billlee: 大不了发现这种情况，再次编译下，把他加载到内核下就是了
<billlee> klose, 知道，但是编译出来的就不是可用的内核
<klose> billlee: 那是你有东西没编译进内核
<myke2> billlee: 对了，lsmod有的东西是不是有的也能减掉的
<ofan> vbox里装的XP只用88M内存.........
<myke2> billlee: 比如原来的老的驱动，现在内核里面有新的代替了
<klose> myke2: 有很多其实你用不到的，比如有些红外线，蓝牙的内核模块
<myke2> klose: 我记得红外，蓝牙全部减掉的
<billlee> myke2, 有新的驱动就可以去掉老的驱动吧
<myke2> billlee: 是不是在右边有一个DE打头的英文单词表示是老的
<billlee> ofan, 我vbox的 XP 只占 60 - 70 MB
<billlee> myke2, 是
<billlee> myke2, 那是“不推荐”的意思
<billlee> myke2, 比如设置硬盘的时候就不要用那个 dep.. 的
<myke2> billlee: 你说的是有一个关于IDE的吧？还有一个叫做Very Old的那个硬盘的东西，现在都是SCSI Disk吧
<klose> myke2: 先搞清楚哪些影响你系统启动的东西必须编译进内核，只要系统能启动，其他都可以以后慢慢增减。 第一次内核编译需要很多次调整才能做到满意
<myke2> klose: 必须用到的我基本都选进的
<billlee> klose, 我的基本是一次过关
<klose> myke2: 那就算成功了
<myke2> klose: 间歇性panic我就觉得诡异了
<myke2> klose: 在老电脑上没发生过
<klose> myke2: panic发生在什么时候？
<myke2> klose: 开机
<myke2> klose: 有时是init之前
<billlee> myke2, 这个不奇怪，内核太复杂
<myke2> klose: 有时是Loading Modules
<klose> myke2: dmseg有什么报错吗？
<billlee> myke2, 你编译出来的内核有多大
<myke2> klose: panic了什么都动不了了啊
<ofan> billlee: 还行
<myke2> billlee: 被我清掉了，好像3M左右
<myke2> billlee: 反正肯定比5M小
<billlee> myke2, panic 时 debug message 怎么说
<myke2> billlee: 堆栈信息
<billlee> myke2, 有符号吗？
<myke2> billlee: 都是例如int printk()这种，系统调用
<DaBao> 休息、休息，Kdenlive总算是翻译到85%了。。。
<happyaron> DaBao: 翻译完了要提交啊。
<myke2> billlee: 一大串信息，翻屏了，可能前面有
<happyaron> DaBao: 不提交还翻译有啥意思
<DaBao> 翻译完了，先在论坛中公布一下，给大家找找是否有错误
<billlee> myke2, printk 是打印调试信息用的，应该下面几层才是出错的。
<DaBao> 如果没大问题再提交
<happyaron> DaBao: 不如自己精心看一遍，或者专门约个人帮你review
<myke2> billlee: 我知道printk这个函数的，用法和printf基本上差不多的
<myke2> billlee: 记不清楚，很难看到有用信息，都是函数名
<DaBao> happyaron: 有好多专业术语，我不太懂，所以就凭感觉翻译的
<myke2> billlee: 不是代码，是调用情况
<klose> myke2: 根据函数名去看看到底是哪个驱动出错的，这样才能有针对性的修改配置
<myke2> klose: 如果加上Debug信息会怎样
<myke2> klose: 我编译的时候看几乎没有一个选上Debug那个的
<klose> myke2: 会好点
<myke2> klose: 大概是怎样的
<klose> myke2: 不用btrfs呢？
<klose> myke2: 老实说，我也没用过debug。
<myke2> klose: 用
<myke2> klose: /home
<myke2> klose: rootfs不敢
<myke2> klose: 我编译出来的东西几乎没有模块的
<klose> myke2: 一次都不能引导吗？
<myke2> klose: 什么?
<klose> myke2: 还是间歇性不能引导
<myke2> klose: 偶尔panic, 但不知怎么这两周变得频繁了，于是我删除了
<myke2> klose: 特别是POWER OFF之后不断电这个现象
<klose> myke2: acpi配置有问题吧
<billlee> myke2, 你用什么版本的内核？
<myke2> billlee: 2.6.37 stable
<klose> myke2: 根据你的主板去网上看看别人配置的acpi
<myke2> billlee: 我不用rc的，觉得那个太激进
<myke2> klose: acpi好像没几个参数，我去看看
<billlee> myke2, 还要注意内核要和上层软件搭配
<myke2> billlee: 什么软件会影响
<billlee> myke2, 我试过，在 Ubuntu 10.04 中如果换最新的内核，就不能挂 ecryptfs
<klose> myke2: 那就直接执行sudo halt看看，这个和什么上层软件都没关系了
<myke2> klose: 没关系的
<myke2> klose: 是到了最后
<myke2> klose: 就是关机脚本里面
<billlee> klose, 我也是直接用 mount, 但也出了问题
<myke2> klose: poweroff -d -f -h -i
<myke2> klose: 那一行
<billlee> 可能不同版本的内核二进制不兼容
<myke2> klose: 正常情况应该是POWER OFF ==> Power down然后就直接断电了
<myke2> klose: 大写POWER OFF是用printhl打印的
<myke2> klose: 说明是调用poweroff -d -f -h -i之后死的
<myke2> klose: 死的很厉害
<myke2> klose: SysRq无效
<myke2> billlee: arch很新，最多和我编译的内核差一个版本号
<billlee> myke2, -d -h -i 是什么参数，我这边的 help 怎么没有？
<myke2> billlee: man poweroff
<billlee> myke2, 就是没有
<myke2> billlee: 你看下你系统的关机脚本的最后执行的是什么
<billlee> myke2, 关机脚本是那个？
<myke2> billlee: /etc/rc.shutdown
<klose> -d: don't write wtmp record
<billlee> myke2, 这个真没有
<klose> -f: force
<myke2> billlee: 这个文件也没？
<myke2> klose: 操作系统不同可能不同的
<klose>  -i     Shut down all network interfaces just before halt or reboot
<klose> myke2: 但是命令应该是兼容的
<klose> myke2: 当然我只是给你点参考
<myke2> klose: 我这里和你好像一样的
<myke2> klose: 他完全没，觉得很奇怪
<DaBao> 请问大家这句应该怎么翻译： A key-framable alpha-channel compositor for two frames.
<DaBao> 一个关键帧透明通道合成自两帧？
<myke2> klose: 其实我的意思就是关机脚本执行到最后了
<billlee> myke2, 我这里有 /etc/rc0.d.S90halt
<billlee> myke2, 我这里有 /etc/rc0.d/S90halt
<myke2> billlee: ubuntu/debian吧？这个我不清楚
<klose> myke2: 看看有没有文件系统无法unmount的
<myke2> klose: 肯定是ok的
<klose> myke2: 我有时候某些文件系统无法unmount，系统必须要你按下ctrl+D才会关机
<myke2> klose: 上面都是...... [SUCC]什么的
<myke2> klose: 现在也无从考证了
<myke2> klose: 你能C-D的时候不能SysRq?
<klose> myke2: 当然ctrl+D是一种信号量
<myke2> klose: SysRq也是信号啊
<billlee> myke2, 只要内核还在运行就应该可以 SysRq 吧
<myke2> billlee: 但我关机不能断电的时候完全不能SysRq
<klose> billlee: 进程可以unblock某些信号的
<happyaron> billlee: sysrq是信号？
<billlee> myke2, 我这里显卡故障还可以用 Magic key, 不能 SysRq 就应该是内核已经挂了
<ofan> sysrq 需要开启的
<myke2> billlee: panic的时候不能的
<ofan> 不开启就用不了
<klose> happyaron: 你说的是系统中断？
<myke2> ofan: kernel.sysrq = 1
<happyaron> klose: magic sysrq
<billlee> ofan,  默认就是开启的
<myke2> billlee: archlinux默认是关闭的
<ofan> billlee: 不是默认开启的
<billlee> myke2, 你不是从 kernel.org 拉来的内核
<myke2> billlee: 恩
<billlee> 我的内核代码是从 kernel.org 拉来的
<myke2> billlee: arch wiki官方没有说一定要patch
<myke2> ofan: Ubuntu默认是开SysRq的
<myke2> ofan: 我刚才到tty验证了下，SysRq也是可以用的
<ofan> myke2: 不是所有发行版都默认开启
<myke2> ofan: kernel panic的时候不能SysRq
<myke2> ofan: 我知道，譬如arch
<zenghui> 大家好 我碰到个问题 我安装了linux后想安装XP 但硬盘已无剩余空间了 可有高手指导如何在现有linux分区里划分么？
<ofan> 感觉firxfox 4挺不错的
<ofan> zenghui: 装虚拟机吧
<myke2> ofan: 当时因为FF 4不支持Pentadactyl被我rm了
<ofan> myke2: Pentadactyl 干啥的
<myke2> ofan: vimperator的fork
<ofan> myke2: 有没有跟google账户同步的插件
<myke2> ofan: 我从不同步
<zenghui> 不是的 我因为特殊原因 必须硬盘安装一次
<myke2> happyaron: 请问有没有C-D有效但是SysRq无效的时候
<myke2> zenghui: 只能重新分区吧
<happyaron> myke2: 没遇见过
<zenghui> 重新分区的话 那数据不损坏了 有没有不损坏现在数据的情况下分区？比如 把/home的空间划点出来
<myke2> happyaron: kernel panic的时候能sysrq吗
<ofan> myke2: 显然不能了
<happyaron> myke2: 不能
<happyaron> myke2: sysrq要在内核基本正常的情况下弄
<myke2> ofan: 下次仔细配置内核了
<billlee> myke2, 我看了一下代码，似乎在内核中 sysrq 和其他按键的处理查不多。
<OOOooo> zenghui, windows只能安装在C盘上，也就是第一分区。
<myke2> OOOooo: 这个乱说吧
<zenghui> hi,我可是先装的linux 后装XP
<klose> zenghui: 把每个分区压缩，压缩文件保存在移动硬盘上，然后重新分区，解压缩备份文件，如果有必要修改下/etc/fstab, 重新修改要加载的文件分区和对应的dev设备号， 再安装xp，安装完xp， xp会覆盖mbr，必须通过live cd重新设定grub，修改grub启动文件，加上windows启动选项
<myke2> klose: 为什么fdisk没有resize?
<klose> myke2: fdisk那可是很老的东西了
<myke2> klose: 那么有什么可以resize?
<OOOooo> myke2, 你的windows可以安装在 sda3 sda4么？
<myke2> klose: 命令行工具
<klose> myke2: 现在一般都使用lvm
<myke2> OOOooo: 显然
<klose> myke2: lvm可以动态的改变大小
<myke2> klose: 不是lvm也可以改变大小的吧
<klose> myke2: 这个真不知道
<OOOooo> myke2, 显然是稀有版！
<myke2> klose: 只不过必须是硬盘上的连续段
<myke2> OOOooo: 你没见过别人装2个Windows?
<OOOooo> myke2, 那是XP吧？
<klose> myke2: 用fdisk你可以删除一个分区，然后再重新分出两个分区
<myke2> OOOooo: 恩
<OOOooo> windows 7你装下看看
<OOOooo> 什么年代了，还XP...
<klose> myke2: 不过这样你的分区设备号会变得混乱
<OOOooo> 现在说windows就是说7
<OOOooo> .。。。
<myke2> OOOooo: 人家要装的就是xp
<ofan> 我就装xp
<myke2> OOOooo: 你查刚才聊天记录
<ofan> 不过是vbox里
<myke2> klose: 那个只要调整grub和/etc/fstab吧
<OOOooo> 。。。。
<klose> myke2: 如果不是/根目录，改变不需要再调整grub,因为grub你必须告诉他你的根目录的/dev设备好
<klose> myke2: 但是加载的/etc/fstab必须有所改变
<myke2> klose: 就改2个文件用得着那么紧张吗？
<billlee> myke2,  sysrq 就是一普通的input handler, 和一般的鼠标键盘处理一样，没什么特别，只能在内核基本正常时使用, 而 Ctrl-D 还要传到用户空间处理。
<myke2> billlee: 就是这样也比C-D有优势吧
<OOOooo> zenghui, 装XP 使用 grub 的map 命令映射 /home下独立出来的分区。
<zenghui> 哦？
<zenghui> 我看看
<billlee> myke2, 嗯，sysrq 就是只要内核还在，就可以用，C-D 可能因为用户空间进程挂掉而得不到处理。就像 X 崩溃时，只有 Sysrq 有反应
<myke2> billlee: 所以如果SysRq也无效了是不是不太可能有什么快捷键有效?
<billlee> myke2, Reset
<billlee> ^_^
<myke2> billlee: 对了，我在笔记本上好像没找到reset
<happyaron> m
<cfy> myke2: 你要resize那用parted
<happyaron> myke2: power键还是有效的。
<billlee> 笔记本好像没有Reset
<myke2> cfy: 应该fdisk也可以吧?
<cfy> myke2: fdisk没有这个功能
<myke2> happyaron: billlee 不要和我讨论这种无聊情况？
<cfy> 直接的
<myke2> cfy: resize2fs能干什么?
<happyaron> lol
<klose> myke2: 大动作的时候，还是全盘备份比较保险，当然没什么重要的东西，推荐先安装windows，再装linux
<myke2> klose: 人家弄，又不是我弄
<myke2> klose: 主要想了解能否resize
<myke2> cfy: 有办法扩容
<ofan> ext格式貌似都不支持调整大小
<myke2> ofan: 请教resize2fs是什么工具
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<happyaron> 拜见cfy
<cfy> happyaron: 内核编译好了。源代码还有用么？貌似模块不存在源代码里吧
<cfy> happyaron: 不过modules文件夹下有build，source是指向源代码的。
<cfy> myke2: 你要干什么用途呢？我刚来
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，不要问我，我很少自己编译内核
<cfy> happyaron: 阿蓉好:)
<happyaron> ...
<ofan> myke2: 这个能调整么?
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈，红包给悦姐了么
<myke2> ofan: man下
<klose> cfy: 头文件还是有用的
<klose> cfy: 其他的可以删除掉
<happyaron> cfy: 还没呢
<myke2> klose: 头文件不是可以make headers还是什么的
<ofan> myke2: 好像是可以
<klose> myke2: 没错
<cfy> klose: 头文件么？我想一个内核文件夹，然后我以后只要git pull,再编译就好。这样可以的吧
<klose> cfy: 你安装完内核头文件，就可以删除了
<ofan> myke2: 貌似不可以
<ofan> myke2:  The resize2fs program does not manipulate the size of  partitions.   If
<ofan>        you wish to enlarge a filesystem, you must make sure you can expand the
<cfy> klose: 就是说内核编译好，头文件就没用了吧
<ofan>        size of the  underlying  partition  first.
<cfy> 囧。。。
<myke2> of
<cfy> ipod touch系统要崩溃了。。。。
<myke2> ofan: 不是可以制定分区大小的么?
<cfy> myke2: 你要干啥呢？
<myke2> ofan: 后面有个隐含参数size
<cfy> myke2: 我变大变小熟悉的。
<ofan> myke2: 是可以编辑文件系统大小,不能调整分区大小
<myke2> cfy: 别人要resize
<myke2> cfy: 你玩btrfs当然没问题咯
<cfy> myke2: 我btrfs之前就resize了。
<myke2> ofan: 分区大小要自己调整的
<myke2> cfy: 你之前是lvm
<happyaron> 之前他lvm
<ofan> myke2: 那就是了
<myke2> ofan: 但是如果是要缩小的话
<cfy> myke2: lvm也要分区支持resize
<myke2> ofan: 必须要先resize2fs吧
<myke2> ofan: 否则万一数据正好在后面
<myke2> ofan: 先fdisk resize了
<ofan> myke2: 备份  格式化 重新分区
<myke2> ofan: 然后不知道是否会出问题
<cfy> 到底是谁在问问题？
<cfy> myke2还是ofan?
<ofan> 不是我问的..
<myke2> cfy: 我就问能否resize
<ofan> 男猪脚已经跑了..
<myke2> cfy: 譬如我/dev/sdaX是10G
<cfy> myke2: 哪个？
<myke2> cfy: 然后我resize2fs /dev/sdaX 5G
<myke2> cfy: 这种是否支持?
<cfy> myke2: 我记得除了xfs不能变小，e2fs的可以变小，而且可以在线的。
<myke2> cfy: 变小之后是否要defrag?
<cfy> myke2: ext2的可以在线变小的。
<myke2> cfy: ext2不可以
<cfy> myke2: 貌似只要求resize之前fsck一下
<myke2> cfy: man上说是3,4
<cfy> 那ext3,ext4
<cfy> 你都看到这里了。不尝试一下？
<myke2> cfy: 我先了解下，万一下次要调整
<cfy> 不lvm,你调整来干啥？
<ofan> ext的就重新分区吧
<cfy> 你用parted吧
<myke2> cfy: 就这样
<cfy> 自带功能不错的。或者gparted
<myke2> cfy: 先resize2fs /dev/sdaX 5G
<cfy> 或者是调用。
<myke2> cfy: 然后fdisk
<myke2> cfy: 把sdaX删掉重新建立
<cfy> myke2: parted可以一条命令搞定的。
<myke2> cfy: 这样是否可以?
<myke2> cfy: parted? 我没用过
<cfy> myke2: 可以的。只要大小控制好
<cfy> myke2: 而且即使不行。fdisk再删除。把空间全部分过去也是可以的嘛
<cfy> 我是这么想的。。。。应该有实践过
<myke2> cfy: 我看下parted是什么东西
<ofan> 没人用过GPT的?
<cfy> myke2: o
<myke2> cfy: 如果我要调整ntfs分区大小，就不能直接parted了
<klose> cfy: 请教下reiserfs可以动态调整大小吗？
<cfy> myke2: ntfs?就麻烦点。
<cfy> klose: 可以的。
<cfy> klose: ext3和4也可以。
<myke2> cfy: ntfs有个ntfsresize但是不能直接parted
<klose> ofan: 那是苹果的分区表格式
<myke2> klose: p
<myke2> klose: reiserfs什么时候变成mac了
<myke2> klose: Open Source的东西
<klose> myke2: 苹果不用那个
<cfy> myke2: 哦？parted加入ntfs支持了之后也不行？
<klose> myke2: 苹果用的是htfs++
<cfy> klose: reiserfs是mac的分区格式表？
<klose> cfy: GPT是mac的分区格式表
<ofan> klose: 不是mac才能用
<klose> ofan: 但是其他确实比较少
<ofan> klose: 跟mac没啥关系,windows也能用
<cfy> klose: 哦。
<klose> ofan: 那我out了
<myke2> cfy: 对了，我这里正好有个要以旧换新的盘，拿来resize试试
<klose> ofan: 以前ipod刚买来，默认的是GPT，但是插到xp上就会问你要不要重新格式化成MBR
<cfy> myke2: 哦？应该没问题的。反正你先resize,再fdisk,然后fsck一下。没有问题就可以‘成型’了。
<myke2> klose: windows的“是否需要格式化”最恶心
<ofan> klose: ipod用的是gpt?
<klose> ofan: 出场默认的是gpt
<cfy> klose: ipod touch么？ipod touch里的/usr可以移动么？
<myke2> cfy: 未实现: 关于打开 ntfs 文件系统的支持尚未实现。
<ofan> klose: 不会吧,gpt的话 windows xp就不能识别ipod的磁盘了
<myke2> cfy: 说明ntfs不支持
<cfy> myke2: 哦。
<cfy> klose: ipod touch的启动脚本怎么样的?像/private/var这种是怎么挂在的.相对于linux里的/etc/fstab
<klose> ofan: 所以ipod在macbook下直接可以用，在xp下必须重新格式化
<ofan> klose: 不是,我的ipod就能显示磁盘
<ofan> klose: 提示格式化是因为有一个win不识别的格式的隐藏分区 应该
<ofan> windows xp 64位才支持gpt,如果是gpt的话 应该就根本看不到ipod的磁盘
<myke2> cfy: parted的mkfs怎么ext4也不支持
<cfy> myke2: ...，那手动好了。也没啥啊。你就是变小是吧。然后把空间弄出来是吧
<cfy> myke2: 没有问题的。实在不行你备份一下分区表好了。是primary么？
<ofan> 分区表和数据都保存 比较保险
<myke2> cfy: parted太危险，所见即所得
<cfy> myke2: 你自己操作嘛。。
<cfy> 你在干啥。。。
<cfy> 一个简单的操作弄到现在。
<cfy> myke2: 直接可以动手了。先吧resize跑起来嘛
<cfy> myke2: 直接可以动手了。先把resize跑起来嘛
<myke2> cfy: 我没法尝试，因为我那个硬盘是空的
<cfy> 空的？
<cfy> 不是你么？
<ofan> vbox里装xp,读写虚拟机内文件,都用什么方法?
<cfy> mount么？
<cfy> 听说要用到一些高级的mount方法。比如移位losetup啥的。以前看过。。
<myke2> cfy: vbox那个镜像文件无法mount的
<cfy> myke2: 移位losetup啊
<ofan> 倒是可以mount,有fuse的工具
<cfy> 肯定无法直接mount吧，那是直接一个硬盘吧。
<myke2> cfy: 可变长的，怎么位移
<cfy> myke2: 那是sparse file吧。
<yilian> 我安装了XP和Linux，现在安装XP的故障恢复控制台无法进行，用XP光盘安装，始终停留在硬件检测的环节
<ofan> vdfuse vdimount 可以mount
<cfy> 哦？
<cfy> yilian: linux呢？
<myke2> cfy: 请问你修改过/etc/acpi/handler.sh么
<yilian> 什么意思?我的系统正常，只是想安装下故障恢复控制台，结果我用光盘都无法直接进入故障恢复控制台
<cfy> myke2: 么有。
<cfy> myke2: 没有。
<ofan> vdfuse可以挂载vbox的磁盘文件
<klose> ofan: 关于ios加载的
<klose> ofan: fstab我也不太清除，因为用ipod，macbook更本不需要自己考虑这个东西
<ZhangNing> 请问http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=301498这个有解决办法吗？
<ofan> klose: 奥.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 多页文档查看器打开pdf文件反选部分字符变成别的汉字部分乱码和囗
<klose> ofan: 向来用mac是一个分区的，都懒得去动他，在mac os的/etc下是有一个fstab.hd的
<ofan> klose: 没用过mac..
<klose> ofan: mac不好玩，但是不操心
<ofan> klose: 还好吧,gui挺漂亮. 要不是机器不行,我也搞个mac玩了..
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有办法设置apt的安装路径呢？貌似aptitude不行。我先用aptitude 下载包，然后用dpkg的--root弄如何？
<myke2> cfy: 怎么开始折腾deb系列了
<cfy> myke2: ipod touch的包使用apt管理的。
<MaskRay> cfy: debian 的几乎完全不会
<myke2> cfy: 恐怕要dpkg
<cfy> myke2: MaskRay: 我要装个perl上去。万事具备。可以/分区不够大。。。然后我想把东西移动到另外一个分区中。可以不能mount bind,光光ln -s一下usr听说有危险。。。。
<cfy> myke2: 哦，那我就尝试下dpkg
<qsdiy> hx-in-f106.1e100.net.www
<qsdiy> wo de xi tong  zong zi dong lian jie zhe ge di zhi !!!!!!!!
<qsdiy> er qie hai you  gui lv
<cfy> myke2: aptitude download perl,会把perl的包都下载在当前目录的吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 那个是下载源代码？
<myke2> cfy: 好像是apt-get -y --print-uris install perl | grep '://'
<cfy> MaskRay 不是吧。。
<cfy> myke2: 我试试
<cfy> MaskRay: myke2: 我看到的是deb啊
<myke2> cfy: deb可以解压
<cfy> MaskRay: source会不会再有个--src标志的？
<ofan> 只能用deb装吧
<cfy> myke2: ofan MaskRay:我说的deb是相对于maskray说的源代码包
<cfy> myke2: ofan: 那aptitude download也行的吧
<myke2> cfy: 你要下载源代码？
<myke2> cfy: apt-get source
<cfy> myke2: 不是，我要下载安装包，deb
<myke2> cfy: 安装包不就是我刚那个--print-uris
<cfy> myke2: 我要安装啊，然后dpkg自己解压到别的目录去
<ofan> cfy: 应该可以,我都用cydia装的
<cfy> myke2: aptitude呢？我既然都用aptitude了。
<cfy> ofan: 你是啥型号？32G
<myke2> cfy: 没发现aptitude有类似功能
<ofan> cfy: iphone
<cfy> ofan: 哦。我/空间不够啊。。。
<cfy> myke2: 那个aptitude download干啥的？貌似不下载依赖，我用你的了
<cfy> myke2: 那个aptitude download干啥的？貌似不下载依赖.那我用你的了
<myke2> cfy: 还是man吧
<ofan> cfy: 貌似我的也不太够
<cfy> ofan: ...,你df -h看下。
<cfy> myke2: 你的能用。能自己下么？比如gentoo就emerge -f xxx就好
<ofan> cfy: / 还有43M,/var 还有一个多G
<myke2> cfy: 为什么不能 | xargs -l1 wget -c
<cfy> ofan: 哦。。。
<myke2> cfy: 我只是在说我在Ubuntu下是怎么用的，进了Debian之后好像没用过这功能
<cfy> myke2: 带''的也可以？
<myke2> cfy: 好像必须要有'吧
<myke2> cfy: bash的''不是就是里面所有内容不做转义么
<myke2> cfy: 否则有可能遇到网址奇怪点的转义了
<myke2> cfy: 哦，是不是后面还带了一个md5之类的？
<cfy> myke2: 难道xargs调用的时候，是先sh的？
<myke2> cfy: 你不是perl -lne会的么？我是awk '{print $1}'的
<cfy> myke2: 我哪里有perl用。。。。在ipod touch里:)
<myke2> cfy: 那就awk
<myke2> cfy: 反正不需要去掉'
<cfy> myke2: 哦？我试试
<myke2> cfy: 别人还sed "s/'//g"的，我没有也可以下载
<myke2> cfy: 我在arch遇到过去掉'反而出问题的
<myke2> cfy: ipod touch是什么我都不知道
<cfy> myke2: 哦。
<myke2> cfy: 怎么会有debian的
<cfy> myke2: 包管理是apt
<krfantasy> 问一下有什么软件画程序流程图比较好？
<myke2> asy可以画
<ofan> krfantasy: dia
<krfantasy> ofan: 我想是生成ASCII，直接写在源代码里的
<ofan> krfantasy: vim还是emacs
 * Stifler cry
<DaBao> dia画流程图很方便的说
<krfantasy> ofan: emacs，本来用artist-mode，难用死了
<krfantasy> ofan: dia能生成ascii吗？
<ofan> krfantasy: 有个插件,忘了什么名了,就是直接在emacs里画
<myke2> cfy: 现在手机真么高级？
<ofan> krfantasy: 貌似不行
<cfy> myke2: ipod啊，原来如此。xargs会自动去掉'和"的
<krfantasy> ofan: 那...
<myke2> cfy: OS X?
<cfy> myke2: iOS
<krfantasy> ofan: vim下有什么好用的像artist mode一样的吗？
<cfy> myke2: dpkg -i *.deb --root=xxx,这样用么？会自己建立不存在的文件夹的吧
<happyaron> c
<myke2> cfy: 问happyaron
<happyaron> cfy: 别滥用这个，会死
<windkids> 你好
<myke2> happyaron: debian除了debootstrap还有什么办法可以在另外构建基本系统?
<myke2> happyaron: dpkg能实现吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 会死？我就把perl装过去
<happyaron> myke2: 好像没有更好的办法
<cfy> happyaron: 我郁闷啊。ipod的/不够用。装不了perl。还且还用不了mount bind
<happyaron> cfy: 反正你可以试试，但是别sudo
<myke2> happyaron: debootstrap是脚本?
<cfy> happyaron: 再者对于usr建立符号链接会出问题
<happyaron> myke2: debootstrap是脚本，要c程序的话可以用cdebootstrap
<cfy> happyaron: ?我是ipod touch,就dpkg -i *.deb --root不会出什么问题吧？
<myke2> happyaron: 给一个地址看下这个脚本
<happyaron> cfy: 大概，可能吧。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 你解压了手工复制进去不行么？
<cfy> happyaron: 厄，好吧。。。也有不是root的，mobile
<cfy> happyaron: 如何解压？tar?
<happyaron> cfy: ar -x; tar
<cfy> cfy:~/perl mobile$ dpkg -i *.deb --root=/var/mobile/perl/opt/
<cfy> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<happyaron> cfy: 先用ar解压，再用tar解压
<cfy> happyaron: 我直接dpkg了。没ar用，懒得装了。已经开始了。
<cfy> happyaron: n个包啊。
<cfy> god bless me ....
<happyaron> cfy: 脚本，:)
<cfy> happyaron: 我想android会自由多吧
<happyaron> cfy: 没用过
<happyaron> cfy: 这样，你装进去之后重新把本机的这些包用dpkg重装一遍
<happyaron> cfy: 可能会损坏状态数据库
<cfy> happyaron: 没装上。什么文件都没有。。。我有点怕了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<cfy> happyaron: 那dpkg的-x参数呢？我直接用这个也有问题？
<Stifler> :)
<happyaron> cfy: 在吃饭，现在看不了man手册
<myke2> cfy: 你刚才尝试aptitude download?
<myke2> happyaron: aptitude -d install下载基本系统的包然后ar | tar解压，构建基本系统是否如此
<happyaron> myke2: 不是
<myke2> happyaron: 怎么弄的?
<cfy> myke2: 嗯， aptitude download貌似没下载依赖
<myke2> cfy: 应该是aptitude -d install
<happyaron> myke2: 没记错的话是用apt-get管理单个软件包的安装过程。
<cfy> happyaron: 看来不是普通的家庭吃饭啊。再做客吧。
<cfy> 已经结束了。
<cfy> 现在去看下坏了没有。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 先装apt?
<happyaron> cfy: 没，自己在吃饭。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？坏了就坏了。ipod touch嘛，
<happyaron> myke2: 先创建chroot，然后apt
<myke2> happyaron: 什么创建chroot? /bin/sh?
<happyaron> myke2: 开始要创建chroot，然后使用apt在chroot里安装系统
<myke2> happyaron: 这样的哦。
<cfy> happyaron: 没坏XD
<happyaron> cfy: 恭喜
<cfy> 好的。设置环境变量看看能不能跑perl XD
<zmcbb30> happyaron: 哈皮龙好
<zmcbb30> manphiz: 糖糖好
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板好
<ytojack> 大伙谁能提供好用的备份/恢复软件啊,UCloner-10.10.1,备出个 90G...汗!!
<myke2> ytojack: rsync, tar都可以
<Stifler> ytojack: Tar
<ytojack> myke2: 可以做系统备份?
<myke2> ytojack: 一般性都是用tar, rsync进行备份
<klose> ytojack: 当然可以拉，但是多媒体文件没必要压缩，直接拷贝到移动硬盘更快
<myke2> ytojack: tar的话tar -cvpf
<klose> ytojack: 最好压缩的参数加上p和P，这样保证解压回来的软件属性和原来一致
<myke2> ytojack: 就是要把/proc和/sys给exclude
<ytojack> klose,myke2:假如进不了系统了,tar能解决问题,是吧?
<myke2> klose: 最好不要压缩，压缩慢
<myke2> ytojack: tar -xvpf吧
<klose> ytojack: 你压缩的时候就进不了系统，解压当然也进不了
<lainme> ytojack: 你要排除些目录吧……ucloner默认没有排除家目录的，如果你有vbox、电影什么的当然会很大
<klose> ytojack: 如果因为系统坏道，而且不是在superblock上有坏道，重新分区能排除坏道，也就是系统不再使用有坏道的扇区，这样解压能解决系统不能重新进入的问题
<ytojack> myke2,klose:好的,我会试试!
<klose> ytojack: 当然还有就是你做了误操作，比如 rm /*
<ytojack> lainme:我有排除 home/*
<myke2> klose: rsync用过吗
<klose> myke2: 用过
<myke2> klose: 怎么样
<lainme> ytojack: 额，这还能90G……
<myke2> klose: 备份用
<klose> myke2: 速度挺快的
<klose> myke2: 备份写配置文件不错
<lainme> rsync误操作过，整个家目录没了
<myke2> klose: 我还没备份过系统
<happyaron> lainme: 加 -delete了？
<MaskRay> rsync xx/ 和 rsync xx 效果是不一样的。。。
<lainme> happyaron: 是啊，当时还觉得把握十足
<MaskRay> lainme: 我也是
<klose> myke2: 其实tar也不错，就是压缩/usr的时候挺慢的，但是压缩文件占用空间小
<myke2> klose: 如果压缩成xz, 速度无法忍受
<ytojack> myke2,klose,MaskRay:UCloner,更像是win下的GHOST吧?
<klose> myke2: 让她自己去做呗，rsync你还的要另外有台机器呢，tar只要有个移动硬盘就可以了
<Kandu> myke2: 剛發現有個 pascal 編譯器專門優化多媒體的，還能為 sony ps2 ps3 做程式
 * MaskRay cpio 果然是被时光遗忘的工具？
<lainme> ytojack: 我觉得不像。可以做live系统，恢复的时候也能重新调整分区，更改用户名之类
 * myke2 表示我没备份过数据
<Kandu> myke2: vector pascal: SIMD 3dnow mmx ...
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這個不是經常要用的么
<MaskRay> Kandu: 你做 initrd 的当然经常用。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我做的小系統里也用的
 * myke2 表示没有用mkinitcpio
<Kandu> MaskRay: cpio 的幾個格式非常簡單，而且能保存 inode 信息 :)
<klose> myke2: 一般升级跨版本升级gcc前总要做个全盘备份，这个比较提心吊胆
<ytojack> lainme:呵呵,比GHOST强~ 可是像 myke2 ..他们说的 tar,好像无法从系统来恢复吧?
<myke2> klose: 表示没有压力
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个不知道，cpio 的 info 过于简单了，很多选项都没有解释
<ofan> im back...
<myke2> ytojack: 一个livecd去tar解压
<jyf1987> cpio可以把
<jyf1987> 不过都没有ghost狠
<jyf1987> 当然dd加上压缩 解压可以顶一顶
<jyf1987> zcat | dd
<rabbit> 我是新来的，可以提一个问题么~？
<jyf1987> rabbit: 今年是你的年 你当然可以
<rabbit> http://flic.kr/p/9fgPYk 我的通知字体很丑
<ytojack> myke2:必须先通过引导盘(如:livecd)来引导,再tar吧?
<myke2> ytojack: 当然
<myke2> ytojack: 你想怎么样?
<rabbit> 昨天在中国镜像站下载的daily10.10装完就是这个样子了，字体也设置过
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你眼光不錯
<Kandu> jyf1987: lua 非常漂亮
<jyf1987> Kandu: 什么意思
<rabbit> 先前英文字体很丑的，改fonts文件才该过来
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 也有丑陋的 比如我很讨厌end 但是作为pascal爱好者 你是喜好的
<rabbit> 你们能打开那个连接看图片么/
<billlee> myke2,  不可以在 initrd 环境把根分区挂上/mnt吗？
<rabbit> 就是通知窗口的字体，中英文都很丑
<myke2> billlee: 为何不可
<ytojack> myke2:到目前还没用tar做系统备份,所以有点模糊...
<rabbit> ignore me？
<lainme> ytojack: 和ghost并不全然是一类。ucloner的squashfs要启动比现成的livecd要麻烦些，所以只是备份/恢复的话还是用livecd方便，那就和tar差不多了
<billlee> myke2,  那就不必用 liveCD 引导呀
<jyf1987> zcat | dd
<myke2> billlee: 不太可能，你没有引导怎么可能还原
<myke2> billlee: 哦
<myke2> billlee: 他说系统坏了，怎么界定呢
<klose> billlee: tar一般都是重新格式化一个分区，然后再解压吧，根目录，/usr目录，你怎么umount
<rabbit> OMG！你们不理我！
<klose> billlee: 除非是你有另外一个linux在硬盘，然后用chroot做
<myke2> rabbit: 听说有个字体叫做微软雅黑，当然是Copyright的。WenQuanYi Micro Hei我个人觉得也不差到哪里
<ytojack> klose:双linux..这招强
<jyf1987> 我都n linux了
<jyf1987> n linux n kernel
<ofan> n*n linux
<ytojack> jyf1987:虚拟机吧~~
<jyf1987> n**n
<myke2> n = 0
<jyf1987> ytojack: 额 我现在从不用虚拟机
<jyf1987> 用虚拟机都是太胆小
<ytojack> jyf1987:那?
<jyf1987> 用虚拟机装debian太没前途了
<ytojack> jyf1987:有我当年的风范..
<ofan> vmware有linux版?
<myke2> jyf1987: 有没有n BSD? (n > 0)
<myke2> ofan: vbox为何不行
<hymnusAlae> rabbit, 不要太激動。他們聊起興了都這樣。
<klose> ofan: vmware有linux版本的
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 明顯有。
<ofan> myke2: 问问
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 就指著它的Linux版過活的。
<rabbit> 谁帮帮我呢
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 破解的? workstation版?
<klose> ofan: 不想用破解的， virtual box也不错
<ofan> vbox现在感觉跟vmware不相上下了
<ofan> 也有了无缝模式
<klose> ofan: 只是可惜换东家了
<myke2> kvm呢
<ytojack> 可惜偶还在跟 bochs 过不去...呵呵
<ofan> klose: 至少免费的
<klose> myke2: kvm对硬件要求高
<myke2> klose: 什么要求？除了cpu
<klose> ofan: 谁又能说的定免费多久呢？
<klose> myke2: cpu必须支持虚拟化
<klose> myke2: 老机器，以及很多廉价的新cpu会没有这个功能
<ofan> klose: 放心吧,免费的东西转收费的几乎没什么可能,而且也有开源版
<myke2> klose: 我觉得老机器跑虚拟机很累
<ofan> cpu不支持虚拟化的飘过
<ytojack> 大伙有用 bochs 的不?
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 試用版。
<ofan> ytojack: 干什么的
<myke2> ytojack: psp上可以跑bochs
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 试用..
<Jagdwurst> ytojack: 那个软件模拟的，效率不行
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 我就要那10天。
<ytojack> ofan:也是虚拟机..开源
<Jagdwurst> ytojack: 只拿来调汇编用
<ofan> hymnusAlae: ...
<ofan> ytojack: 奥..
<klose> ytojack: bochs太慢了，那是纯粹软件模拟的。学习，调试操作系统很不错
<ytojack> Jagdwurst, 反汇编出来的是 INTEL 格式的,有办法让它显示 AT&T 格式吗?
<myke2> rabbit: fc-match sans; fc-match sans-serif; fc-match monospace
<rabbit> 巧这些命令么？
<ytojack> klose:是的,我用它来调试系统..
<myke2> rabbit: 结果帖下
<Jagdwurst> ytojack: 不知，两种语法都用一段时间，己经不在乎这些了
<rabbit> 嗯
<klose> ytojack: 我觉得好像intel的还好懂一点
<rabbit> 结果：DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<rabbit> DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<rabbit> DejaVuSansMono.ttf: "DejaVu Sans Mono" "Book"
<myke2> klose: 估计是因为对a <- b的熟悉
<rabbit> 是什么情况？
<myke2> rabbit: 你改过.font.conf?
<rabbit> 嗯
<ytojack> Jagdwurst, :我也是从 INTEL 入门的,虽然没问题,有能切换显示的指令就更舒服了,呵呵
<rabbit> 当时英文字体发虚，不过改之前这个已经是这种情况了
<ytojack> klose, :呵呵,习惯就好!
<myke2> rabbit: mv掉，看下效果
<klose> ytojack: 其实mips的汇编更适合学习。
<myke2> rabbit: 重新贴图
<myke2> rabbit: 英文
<rabbit> 嗯
<klose> ytojack: 随着arm普及，以后这种risc的架构会慢慢成长的
<ytojack> klose, :偶为了弄懂linux内核才学的汇编,所以有空还是为去钻一钻的..:)
<rogerlays> 请问各位能用empathy登录扣扣吗？
<klose> ytojack: 可以先看看minix，我觉得这个才是比较好的内核代码
<billlee> rabbit, 你可以编辑一下/etc/fonts/conf.d/69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf
<klose> ytojack: linux内核中的内嵌汇编，看的人实在头大
<myke2> ytojack: linux下的s比较纯正，不像windows下的masm简直是高级语言
<rabbit> 现在删掉fonts.conf文件网页上的英文字体还是没有问题了
<rabbit> 通知窗口字体还是这个样子的http://flic.kr/p/9fwbAZ
<ytojack> klose:呵呵,要不然linux就不是宏内核了
<rabbit> 中英文都蛮难看和系统字体，网页字体不同
<billlee> rabbit, 使用全局的配置, 编辑 /etc/fonts/conf.d/69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf
<billlee> rabbit,  我的配置在 http://code.bulix.org/yj0clx-79345
<ytojack> myke2:可惜市面上masm比较兴啊...
<billlee> rabbit, 把用户的配置移开
<myke2> rabbit: 你试试安装文泉驿微米黑
<rabbit> billllee，谢谢
<ytojack> myke2:可惜市面上masm的书籍比较兴啊...
<rabbit> 文泉都是有的阿
<myke2> ytojack: 什么.if (eax == 0)
<hymnusAlae> ofan, ofan.is-programmer.com 這是你的小屋嗎？
<myke2> rabbit: 不是正黑，是微米黑
<klose> ytojack: 那要看你学习内核的目的了，你是想做linux驱动开发呢，还是只想搞懂操作系统是怎么运行的
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 是.. 好久都没用了
<rabbit> 我确定我选的就是微米黑
<myke2> rabbit: 那去安装什么微软雅黑吧，我不会
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 呃，正在找資料的時候搜到這，感覺像就問了下。不要在意。
<ytojack> klose:偶只是兴趣来的!!当纯弄懂就得花很大精力了..
<billlee> rabbit, 不是有 WenQ 的就行，那里面的配置和顺序有关。关键是那些字体的顺序
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 另外祝你IELTS不用再考。
<MaskRay> rabbit: <alias><family>sans</family><prefer><family>xxx</family></prefer></alias>
<rabbit> 我试试billlee的 方法
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 呵呵 谢谢
<rabbit> MaskRay 这个是什么意思？
<MaskRay> rabbit: sans 字体用 xxx 的，可以多写一些，会从前到后选择第一个存在的
<rabbit> XXX是什么啊~
<billlee> rabbit, 就是字体名称
<rabbit> 喔
<myke2> sans是字体族
<myke2> 他刚显示sans默认有DejaVu应该不是难看的字体
<billlee> rabbit, 像 serif 就是衬线字体，要把明体（宋体）排在前面。 sans-serif 是非衬线题， 要把黑体排在前面
<billlee> DejaVu 是英文的字体
<cfy> MaskRay: cpio怎么能被遗忘。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: ？
<myke2> billlee: 我对字体基本没有要求，都用WenQuanYi Micro Hei (Mono)代替的
<cfy> MaskRay: 没啥。。。
<ofan> 字体配置还是用工具好
<ofan> myke2: 你怎么配置字体的? arch下
<billlee> myke2, 我也基本是这样，印象中只是改过一次系统字体，当时是把 Zen Hei 换成 Micro Hei
<myke2> ofan: 装好zenhei, microhei
<MaskRay> cfy: 我只是觉得被被人遗忘了。。。
<ofan> myke2: 没了?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我只是觉得被别人遗忘了。。。
<myke2> ofan: 然后跑到/etc/fonts什么的
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。initrd是不是一定要cpio的？
<ofan> myke2: 额  也是手动修改.
<myke2> ofan: 找到44-wqy-zenhei什么的配置文件
<myke2> ofan: s/Zen\ Hei/Micro\ Hei/g
<myke2> ofan: 差不多就这样
<MaskRay> cfy: -H newc
<Kandu> cfy: initramfs 要
<Kandu> cfy: initrd 不用
<myke2> billlee: ofan 所以什么autohint, 什么的我都不懂的
<cfy> Kandu: 不要怎么搞？
<Kandu> cfy: 奇怪 ubuntu 上的明明是 initramfs 確把名字叫做 initrd
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我还是分不清楚，是不是新的 initrd 叫做 initramfs？
<jyf1987> myke2: n bsd比较2
<Kandu> cfy: dd mkfs cp mknod ...
<jyf1987> Kandu: lua耍得快活吗额
<cfy> Kandu: mkfs?弄成什么fs?
<ofan> myke2: 手动编辑那一堆xml文件实在不爽啊.. 想找个好点的工具
<Kandu> jyf1987: 還在學習中
<myke2> ofan: fontconfig非常复杂，不是一个工具能完全把他功能体现出来的
<billlee> MaskRay, 原来的initrd是块设备，现在的initramfs 是文件系统。但现在还保留/boot/initrd.img 这个名字
<Kandu> cfy: 內核支持的就行
<Kandu> cfy: 編譯進的
<ofan> myke2: 那手动编辑更复杂了,我觉得fontconfig这个设计很失败
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<MaskRay> billlee: 哦。。。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你最好还耍一耍c 就可以出来工作了
<myke2> ofan: 你可以自己编写
<Kandu> jyf1987: c，耍得差不多了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我沒學 pascal 之前都是耍 c 的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你不是搞pascal么 怎么c也耍得差不多了
<dalindl> list
<ofan> myke2: 这个 自己写不了,要对系统有深入的了解..
<myke2> ofan: http://wenq.org/cloud/fcdesigner_local.html
<dalindl> .
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你来北京混吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 到时候可以带带我
<ofan> myke2: 这个不错..
<myke2> ofan: 但不知道少了多少功能
<myke2> ofan: 就好像原来是一个C
<myke2> ofan: 被你简化成只有算术运算和printf的工具了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你帶我才對
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我好吃懶做，學問太淺
<Kandu> jyf1987: 況且你是前輩呀
<jyf1987> Kandu: 扯淡呢 我才入行不到2年
<ofan> myke2: 恩 再看看
<billlee> myke2, 这个比喻很恰当
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你现在就可以带我啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 怎么带
<ofan> 带神马..
<edison0354> jyf1987: 好吧，我还上学……
<ofan> myke2: 这个工具能解决我的最大的问题,就是搭配问题.. 感觉还不错
<jyf1987> edison0354: 有许多人还在上学就很猛了 当然还有的人不上学也很猛 比如 Kandu
<edison0354> jyf1987: 还有哈皮
<jyf1987> edison0354: 额 哈皮还没辍学
 * myke2 当然还有更多的人上学并且很菜
 * myke2 e.g, me
<jyf1987> 也有人一辈子就这样了
<edison0354> jyf1987: Kandu辍学了？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 自己问他去
<hymnusAlae> 你們這些人在這是賣萌嗎？你們讓我這樣的外行情何以堪……
<edison0354> Kandu: 我来问你了
<MaskRay> edison0354: 你现在也可以带我啊
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 他们就是卖萌..
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 同外行
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我还不如你……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 莫非你回复错人了？
<myke2> edison0354: 顺便也带我一下哈，忙我的去了，88
<edison0354> myke2: 囧，99
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你在哪里读书？
<MaskRay> edison0354: 装弱。。我们这不是构成一个线性表么。。。
<edison0354> jyf1987: BUAA
<jyf1987> buaa是什么 补啊啊？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 啥是线性表？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 北航
<Kandu> edison0354: 呃，我好吃懶做，考試全掛，趁學校沒勸退我之前我先自己退了
<jyf1987> 额 小子是北航的？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我今年回来 昨天才看到我的毕业证
<edison0354> Kandu: 牛人啊！退学后更强了！
<edison0354> jyf1987: 囧
<jyf1987> 那行 以后咱们搞上门安装linux 你要出力
<ofan> Kandu: 这么猛.. 我一直以为你工作了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 上门安装……
<edison0354> ofan: 猛人无处不在
<jyf1987> edison0354: 有什么不可以
<edison0354> jyf1987: 一般只上宿舍的门安装瘟到死……
<ofan> edison0354: 还有北航的猛人..
<jyf1987> edison0354: 无前途 我只刻盘给别人自己装
<edison0354> ofan: 还有个报送tsing的……
<Kandu> edison0354: 那不一樣，退學後就很難學東西了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 工作后一样
<ofan> edison0354: 一个比一个萌.. lol
<Kandu> edison0354: 在學校的時候，假期我都泡在實驗室的，很能學東西
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我只U盘装
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那你能带我拉
<edison0354> Kandu: 我们都没实验室去
<ofan> Kandu: 其实自学的好,但是很多人不那么认为
 * jyf1987 朋友妻不可欺，要欺要等朋友上飞机。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 话说光盘装不会很慢吗？
<edison0354> ofan: 自学确实比在学校学好
<edison0354> ofan: 自学是好好学，在学校是应付考试……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 他们装win我才懒得管呢 手杀的时候才轮到我出马
<edison0354> jyf1987: 啥手杀？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 手工查杀
<edison0354> jyf1987: 人家叫装，所以必须帮
<ofan> edison0354: 呢 找工作神马的 人家不那么认为
<edison0354> ofan: 因为没有证明的方法
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我周围的人都已经被我培养成安装熟手了 他们可以去帮忙的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我同学一个比一个菜
<jyf1987> ofan: it行业找工作无所谓
<Kandu> edison0354: 當時我是學習競賽小組的，學習資源多一點 :)
<jyf1987> 虽然招聘要求都有 但是实际上无所谓的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 话说我们毕竟不是计院
<edison0354> Kandu: 牛人！
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我是学传媒的
<lainme> edison0354: 你要鼓励他们自己尝试，负责这个事永远都是你的
<ofan> jyf1987: ?? 找工作无所谓 神马意思
<edison0354> jyf1987: 那你们更牛……
<Kandu> edison0354: s/學習/學校
<edison0354> lainme: 那一群懒人……
<jyf1987> ofan: 学历
<ofan> jyf1987: 是对有工作经验的不要求吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 至少有个两三年的..
<jyf1987> ofan: 扯淡呢 工作经验倒是很重要
<jyf1987> 学历无所谓了
<ofan> jyf1987: 对刚找工作的有所谓吧..
<jyf1987> ofan: 没有的 你还是在学校里搞点名堂出来吧
<ofan> jyf1987: 特别是想进大公司的
<jyf1987> ofan: 大公司也不是很讲究啊 你去问问sina sohu什么的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我认识一学机械的，大四的，去了sina了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那不就是了
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你什么时候没信心的时候 就想想我 我是学文科的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我不干计算机，恩
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我是悲剧的航空航天……
<ofan> jyf1987: 其实我觉得sina,sohu什么的,更像是网络媒体
<lainme> edison0354: 航天的话还好
<jyf1987> edison0354: 以后上太空看你
<jyf1987> ofan: 差不多吧
<jyf1987> ofan: 在中国能够毫无阻碍的发出声音 都是媒体嘛
<edison0354> jyf1987: 毫无阻碍？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 算了，不讨论这个～和谐～:-D
<ofan> 不过说起来,前段时间还看到一句很有意思的话: "I work at Google and I am an engineering-degree dropout who was referred by a music-degree dropout;we both now report to a VP who was a mathematics-degree dropout."
<jyf1987> edison0354: 相对于我们来说的
<jyf1987> edison0354: 目前的审查是事后的啊 你发了 通知你删除的
<Loongjiang> 问下各位，条补丁时出现如下错误是怎么回事：Only garbage was found in the patch input
<Loongjiang> 没人回答下么，？？？？？？？
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 不懂
<Stifler> why fetchmail take mail from gmail so slowlly?
<jyf1987> Stifler: it was that the big brother censored every bit
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 你可以用getmail来代替它，推荐
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 以前挺快的，现在不加-avk收2封就断了，加了也慢的要死，纳闷
<Stifler> jyf1987: 有啥办法没？
<jyf1987> 肉身翻墙
<DaBao> 咋个肉身法？
<edison0354> DaBao: 就像gebjeg一样，又忘了他名字咋写的了……
<DaBao> 哎，没办法，番强都成了上网基本功了
<jyf1987> gebjed
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 差不多差不多……
<Jagdwurst> gebjpeg
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 其實我一直想問，那些個找工作要2-3年經歷的，第1-第3年經歷都從哪來的？
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 吹出来的
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 工作什麽的不是有檔案嗎？
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 呵呵 也不是所有的都要啊 你只要降低工资要求就是了
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 那個怎麽吹？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 哈哈
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 呃，突然對你的回答失去興趣了，十分想知道Jagdwurst是怎麽吹的……
<jyf1987> 现在找工作都是搞链式认证
<jyf1987> 你说你在intel干过1年 然后在一个小公司做过一年 你只要让这个小公司证明你干过1年 人家就真的信你在intel干过1年了
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 吸口气，厚着脸皮使劲吹
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 呃，這也行……
<lei1> ffmpeg wma转mp3,如何让比特率和声道数道其他参数使用wma原始文件参数一数一样,
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 我还研究过 如何利用这个 额
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, 你研究的都是什麽！！！！
<jyf1987> 可以搞个皮包公司帮别人搞链式认证
<Jagdwurst> 研究僧
<cfy> lei1: sox foo.wma bar.mp3 不行么？
<jyf1987> 在我这里工作个半年就可以吹说之前在哪里工作过1-2年了 嘿嘿
<lei1> cfy: sox没用过去试试
<Jagdwurst> jyf1987: 包括找工作的时间xD
<jyf1987> sox不错的说
<jyf1987> Jagdwurst: lol
<jyf1987> 下 8
<cfy> jyf1987: 啥是上真相？
<cfy> 厄。。。。
<lei1> cfy: 你确定sox是使用原始文件的参数吗？
<cfy> lei1: 嗯，是的。
<cfy> lei1: 不多吧:)
<cfy> lei1: 不行再找我。。。
<lei1> 很多文件
<cfy> lei1: echo $SHELL
<cfy> lei1: 你用啥shell?
<cfy> bash?
<lei1> zsh
<myke2> 请问\newtheorem定义的theorem后面如何引用?
<lei1> 脚本里用bash
<cfy> lei1: 稍等。我查下bash用法
<lei1> 我写好自动脚本了,但是参数全设的是128kb/s
<lei1> cfy: 我写好自动脚本了,但是参数全设的是128kb/s
<lei1> cfy: 我用的是ffmpeg.现在去看看sox.
<cfy> lei1: 哦？
<myke2> MaskRay: \newtheorem熟悉吗?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<cfy> lei1: for i in {a.wma,b.wma};do echo $i ${i/\.[Ww][Mm][Aa]/.mp3};done
<lei1> cfy: 你这让为手动输入文件命啊
<cfy> lei1: 哦，把{xx}换成*.wma
<cfy> lei1: 你的肯定是wma,不会是WMA吧？
<cfy> 文件名大小写的问题。
<cfy> lei1: for i in *.wma;do sox $i ${i/\.wma/.mp3};done
<lei1> cfy: 这个还真没注意看
<cfy> lei1: rename --help看下
<cfy> lei1: 是perl版本的么？
<cfy> lei1: rename --version
<lei1> cfy: 是的
<lei1> 是prel版本
<cfy> lei1: 哦，rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *
<cfy> lei1: 全部改成小写
<lei1> cfy: 我还有子目录
<cfy> lei1: 那find |xargs
<lei1> cfy
<lei1> cfy: rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *  ;这个只改扩展名吗
<cfy> find -iname '*.wma' |xargs xxxx
<cfy> lei1: 全部的。
<lei1> cfy: 我只要改扩展名
<cfy> lei1: rename 's/[^.]+$/lc $1/e' *
<cfy> 等下我试试看
<cfy> lei1: rename 's/([^.]+)$/lc($1)/e' *  -n
<cfy> lei1: 没问题就去掉-n
<lei1> cfy: 行了,谢谢
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我看好像有兩個rename，Ubuntu上用的和Gentoo上不一樣。你知道分別是哪的嗎？
<lei1> cfy:man rename里有
<cfy> hymnusAlae: gentoo肯定是util-linux的
<Kandu> cfy: mldonkey 上傳不給力，換回 amule 了
<lei1> cfy: 我的是prel的
<cfy> lei1: 哪里？
<lei1> cfy: Perl Programmers Reference Guide
<cfy> lei1: 没找到。你直接贴下吧
<Kandu> cfy: 而且現在 amuled 只占了 5% 內存 :)
<cfy> ?
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵:)
<lei1> cfy: man rename 第一行就有了
<Kandu> cfy: 以前都是 60% ++ 的 -_-b
<cfy> lei1: 我是perlre...
<cfy> lei1: 我是perler...
<cfy> Kandu: @_@.缓存么？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 你要自己装的。
<Kandu> cfy: 把遠程管理， amuleweb 給關了後就這樣了
<cfy> hymnusAlae: dev-perl/rename
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 然后bin是perl-rename
<Kandu> cfy: 現在用本地的 amulecmd 來做管理了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<lei1> cfy: perler... 这个什么版本？
<cfy> lei1: 不懂你在说啥。。我原来你以为你有只处理后缀更好的方法
<cfy> lei1: 我是把perl最为唯一语言的。我知道的:)
<cfy> lei1: 我是把perl最为唯一语言的。我知道的那是perl写的:)
<lei1> cfy: 我意识是用你的方法行了
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我怎麽不記得了……好像原來就有
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦？不会吧
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 不過原來那個rename是 rename 33 22 *.txt，意思就成把*.txt中33換成22
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 是這麽個用法。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 功能比較有限，對我這種不過簡單操作不想查正則手冊的一般人很好用就是了。
<cfy> lei1: 我那个行的，只是比较笨。也比较直接。每个都替换下，如果文件太多的话，估计几千个万个就有差距了。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 那自带也有嘛。怎么说正则都更给力啊，你不查总知道s///吧,s/33/22/.哦，也对.还有"."等特殊字符
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哈,不过对我用perl的就是福音了XD
<lei1> cfy: 我看好像有兩個rename，Ubuntu上用的和Gentoo上不一樣。你知道分別是哪的嗎？  这个网上说一个是prel版一个是c语言版
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 不是，只是說Perl的默認是正則，那個沒有這個功能。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 算了，我語文又不好了，說不清了。你知道就行……
<myke2> MaskRay: latex的makefile怎么写的?我单文件tex
<cfy> lei1: 一个是util版本的.内含有个rename,还有一个是cpan上的rename.ubuntu是用了perl版本.gentoo的话,是因为你用了util-linux这个包,肯定就是默认c的rename,然后如果你用cpan啥的装了perl版本的rename,名字可能就是perl-rename了.
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 是啊,两个rename,而且名字也'一样'
<MaskRay> myke2: xx.pdf: %.pdf: %.tex   \n\t  xelatex $<
<cfy> lei1: 不过那个够快了,我又想了一个判断的版本.不过用了三次正则.估计不会快
<lei1> cfy: sox foo.wma bar.mp3 这个不行
<cfy> perl-rename 's/([^.]+)$/lc($1)/e if ((/(\.[^.]+$)/)[0]=~/[A-Z]/)' *
<cfy> lei1: 哦?不会吧
<lei1> sox FAIL formats: no handler for file extension `wma'
<cfy> lei1: 哦.那用ffmpeg吧,貌似不支持..
<cfy> lei1: 你是gentoo?
<lei1> cfy: 我觉得够快了
<cfy> lei1: 有个ffmpeg支持.我猜如果加入就可以了
<lei1> cfy: ubuntu
<cfy> lei1: 你看看包依赖里面,有没有ffmpeg支持啥的.我也不会,我是gentoo,是要编译的.
<cfy> lei1: 你看看包依赖里面,有没有ffmpeg支持啥的.我也不会,我是gentoo,是改USEd阿.
<myke2> cfy: archlinuxå¿«?
<cfy> lei1: 你看看包依赖里面,有没有ffmpeg支持啥的.我也不会,我是gentoo,是改USE的.
<cfy> myke2: ?
<lei1> cfy: 我用ffmpeg的话原始文件64kb的被转成128kb了
<cfy> myke2: 你说啥呢.我说只把后缀变成小写怎么最快
<lei1> cfy: 那算了,就128浪费点吧！我不会编译
<cfy> lei1: 你这种要求的话,要么写个脚本?
<myke2> cfy: 我说和ubuntu比
<cfy> lei1: 强制编码?先察看wma的编码,然后转换的时候制定
<cfy> myke2: ubunutu vs gentoo?
<myke2> cfy: 不是vs的意思
<lei1> cfy: ffmpeg转换的时候到是会显示原始文件的码率,就是不知道怎么获取
<myke2> cfy: 就是单项的gnome响应速度
<cfy> myke2: 哦.我知道你的意思了.应该快吧,否则编译干啥.不过gentoo不是因为编译才编译.
<cfy> myke2: 我想gentoo可能是因为提供的feature刚好编译才能提供.bin包做不到.
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说说
<myke2> cfy: 主要是学校里面有人知道我用linux, 然后如果问我的话, 上次我竟然告诉别人arch, 现在想想后悔
<cfy> myke2: 为啥后悔?
<myke2> cfy: 折腾啊
<cfy> myke2: 我都不知道告诉他们啥,archlinux是图形安装么?
<cfy> myke2: 哦...gentoo前期也折腾
<MaskRay> cfy: 编译好啊，可以定制哪些组件要，哪些不要。比如 consolekit hal 这种可依赖可不依赖的东西，都能去掉。。。
<myke2> cfy: 基本上是, 就是ncurse
<klose> cfy: gentoo的作者受FreeBSD影响很大，emerge很象freebsd的ports
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,所以不是为了编译才编译.bsd也是编译的么?
<myke2> klose: 我怎么觉得arch有些方面也像bsd
<MaskRay> cfy: 可以编译也可以用官方发布的二进制包
<cfy> myke2: 哦.那悲剧.比gentoo好..你说gentoo找个手册,中文的,还是过期的....厄...新手怎么搞..
<MaskRay> cfy: freebsd
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果有人问题.你咋办?推荐一个linux distribution
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是习惯bsd,fdisk都不一样的.
<myke2> cfy: 推荐个distro, 显然Ubuntu
<klose> cfy: FreeBSD提供两种包管理机制， ports是编译的，另外一种是二进制的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是不习惯bsd,fdisk都不一样的.而且我这里驱动有问题.我就懒得弄了....
<cfy> klose: 哦
<MaskRay> cfy: 你这两句意思刚好想法啊。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 你这两句意思刚好相反啊。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 前面打错了嘛XD
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不习惯bsd.
<klose> cfy: 手册没过期阿
<cfy> MaskRay: 稍微用了下
<MaskRay> cfy: 你是说推荐别人用什么 distro 好？
<myke2> cfy: archlinux的安装界面, 和我前两天看到的freebsd的, 表面上几乎一样的
<cfy> klose: 我说gentoo,没有么?我前面看到邮件列表里说过期了....我再看看去..
<klose> cfy: 基本方式就是这样的
<klose> cfy: 他是滚动升级的
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.
<jgjgjgjgj> 有人没
<cfy> klose: 我说新手...老手的话,手册都不用详细.只要给个名字就好.你让新手对着过其的手册怎么办?
<Yuking> 有哪个是自己编译KDE4的？为啥我编译的device notification不起作用呢？
<myke2> cfy: 我看gentoo手册的时候不知道tune2fs怎么回事
<klose> cfy: 新手本来就不应该去尝试gentoo,因为gentoo最找罪的就是编译内核
<myke2> klose: 结果被别人嘲笑了一顿
<klose> cfy: 对于新手，我觉得ubuntu应该是最友好的
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 是sysinstall嗎？
<cfy> klose: 是过期的,我看过了.至少amd64版本是的.举个例子,手册里说我文件索引用slocate,结果去装...那个包还是被mask的...不过英文的已经是mlocate了.
<cfy> klose: 找人带下XD
<cfy> klose: 带着进去gentoo就好多了.
<cfy> myke2: 呵呵.
<klose> cfy：现在如果给我台机器装gentoo，我宁愿花时间先装个debian，然后尝试编译内核， 直到内核配置满意，保存内核配置文件，然后才开始gentoo之旅
<cfy> klose: 我随便的...genkernel弄得内核...
<cfy> klose: 我用gentoo不是为了快,而是为了好配置.
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 在只是界面像,远看差不多
<klose> cfy: slocate是1个多月前才mask的
<ofan> 有没有搞qt的
<cfy> klose: 哦
<myke2> ofan: latex熟悉吗?
<klose> cfy: 其实gentoo最好的优点就是不用象ubuntu每半年升级
<myke2> klose: 什么意思?
<ofan> myke2: 不会..
<myke2> klose: 那么debian是2年升级的
<cfy> klose: 所以我才知道过期...以前我只是觉得我照着手册,不发挥下,完不成....
 * myke2 latex牛叉出来
<cfy> klose: 现在可以说手册过期了XD
<RavenChan> myke2, = =?
<myke2> cfy: 记得手册上面是ext3
<klose> cfy: gentoo可以一直用下去，现在我用的就是08年装的gentoo
<myke2> RavenChan: 如何引用定理
<cfy> klose: 我用的是新装的.因为迁移到64,重装方便.
<RavenChan> myke2, 诶？
<klose> myke2: /newtheroam ？
<myke2> RavenChan: \newtheorem{lem}{引理}
<myke2> RavenChan: \begin{lem}
<myke2> RavenChan: \end{lem}
<myke2> RavenChan: 然后我要开始引用了
<RavenChan> myke2, 不会= =自己google
<myke2> RavenChan: 比如在\begin{proof}中引用这个定理
<myke2> RavenChan: 这个Google比较困难,我搜索"引用 newtheorem"结果引用对应关键词 引用地址 ^
<RavenChan> myke2, 引用是什麼意思？
<klose> cfy: 你每次都在什么地方卡住呢？ 无法重新引导？
<cfy> 重启ipod touch
<cfy> 上帝保佑
<cfy> klose: 每次?
<RavenChan> myke2, \ref
<RavenChan> myke2, \ref{}
<myke2> RavenChan: 就是粗体的 由引理3得
<cfy> klose: 一次是无线内核.
<klose> cfy: 无线内核？
<cfy> klose: 无线的内核模块
<klose> cfy: 那无所谓阿
<klose> cfy: 无线内核模块不影响引导吧
<cfy> klose: 还有些不是gentoo的问题.比如把/放到lvm里.btrfs多device作为rootfs
<cfy> klose: 那我没卡住.....
<klose> cfy: gentoo最糟糕的是搞了半天，引导不起来
<myke2> cfy: 你ipod上也btrfs?
<cfy> myke2: ...,我ipod touch把/usr/local给弄成link了,所以重启测试下
<hymnusAlae> klose, 呵呵，grub搞不好了是很尷尬，因為如果沒有准備，連資料都差不了……
<cfy> 重启gentoo,我编译了新内核...
<klose> hymnusAlae:  其他问题都可以引导后慢慢编译调整内核，修改CFLAGS，设定自己喜欢的use
<hymnusAlae> klose, 呵呵，就是這個意思。
<cfy_ipod> MaskRay: 我ipod touch也有perl啦
<MaskRay> cfy_ipod: 不错
<cfy> Linux localhost 2.6.38-rc3+ #4 SMP Fri Feb 4 18:43:39 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy> 从rc2到了rc3
<cfy> 不知道会怎样
<cfy> MaskRay: 或许android会方便点.iOS貌似连mount bind都不行
<MaskRay> cfy: 我是非智能手机用户。。。
<klose> cfy: ios实在太封闭了
<myke2> cfy: 编译内核太难
<cfy> MaskRay: 总得换吧.:)
<myke2> cfy: 智能机, $$户
<cfy> MaskRay: 那有个掌上类unix爽的呀.
<cfy> myke2: ...
<cfy> klose: 我有啥办法...去换成ubuntu?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我还是用笔记本吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 有些地方不方便的嘛.总有的.不过也不是必须啦.呵呵.
<ywgx_> hello
<^k^> ywgx_, 好  ㍮ 
<klose> cfy: 这个不知道。不过苹果自己硬件总是自己支持最好，既然你买了他的东西，总要用他的
<cfy> klose: 嗯,那是没办法.
<myke2> 苹果的标准是封闭的
<klose> cfy: 就像mac的笔记本的多点触摸，现在linux都不支持
<NoIE> linux支持多点触控。
<ywgx_> 我发的汉字可以看见吗？
<ywgx_> hello
<happyaron> ywgx_: 可以
<klose> NoIE: 但是不见的支持苹果的硬件
<ywgx_> 谢谢
<^k^> ywgx_, 好  ㍮ 
<cfy> http://science.solidot.org/science/11/02/03/1143230.shtml
<NoIE> klose: 过去是支持的。
<Fivesheep_> linux 早就支持多点触摸了.. 很旧的笔记本都能支持
<klose> NoIE: 现在苹果的触摸板有三个手指，四个手指支持，这类东西linux我是没看到完美支持的
<klose> NoIE: 不过以后慢慢地会好起来的
<myke2> NoIE: 不支持?
<ofan> 平板支持就好了,笔记本有啥必要支持..
<RavenChan> klose, linux刚有两个手指的支持
<myke2> ofan: 如果如果没有鼠标怎么办
<klose> RavenChan: 这样也不错，不然你连翻页都麻烦
<NoIE> linux不怕没有鼠标。
<RavenChan> klose, 嘛，还会改进的咯
<ywgx_> 此昵称 “ywgx” 已经被占用，请输入 /nick 命令换一个昵称。?
<cfy> 睡觉去....
<ywgx_> 这是什么意思？
<klose> cfy: 晚安
<cfy> RavenChan: 你妈妈不喊你睡觉么XD
<RavenChan> ywgx_, 字面意思
<cfy> klose: 晚安:)
<RavenChan> cfy, 嘛，现在还早
<hymnusAlae> ywgx_, 就是有個人也叫ywgx
<myke2> NoIE: 是吗?
<RavenChan> cfy, 晚安
<NoIE> 听说，firefox下有一款扩展组件，可以用命令行控制浏览器。
<hymnusAlae> ywgx_, 你要改名字才能上。
<myke2> NoIE: 你用什么WM
<ywgx_> 为什么ywgx被占用
<cfy> RavenChan: o....
<ywgx_> 没有看到有ywgx呀
<NoIE> myke2: 虚拟机？
<myke2> NoIE: 无非是vimperator
<hymnusAlae> ywgx_, 可能在其它聊天宇。
<myke2> NoIE: WM
<hymnusAlae> ywgx_, 可能在其它聊天室。
<myke2> NoIE: 不是VM
<NoIE> myke2: 没用过。
<myke2> NoIE: 那你用什么?gnome?
<hymnusAlae> ywgx_, [名錄] ywgx 為 ~chatzilla@113.138.66.3（New Now Know How）
<NoIE> myke2: 窗口管理器？
<klose> NoIE: windows maker？
<NoIE> gnome 。
<yilian> 关于重装系统是否格式化分区的问题：在重新分区后或者重新安装系统到原有分区，是否需要格式化分区？
<myke2> NoIE: 怎的不用鼠标法
<NoIE> yilian: 不用。
<RavenChan> yilian, rm -rf足矣
<NoIE> myke2: 恩，完全用快捷键？
<yilian> 不格式化原有分区，旧文件会不会保留，影响系统？
<NoIE> yilian: 不会。
<RavenChan> NoIE, 会的吧？
<klose> yilian: rm -rf 还不如格式化快呢
<cfy> RavenChan: 慢死你...
<RavenChan> klose, =w=
<NoIE> \/home 里的有影响
<RavenChan> NoIE, 都有的
<yilian> 那就是要格式化/home了？
<NoIE> RavenChan: 是吗？我不知道。。。
<RavenChan> yilian, 除了home其他随你格= =
<klose> yilian: 重装系统有必要格式化/home
<yilian> 那不是说重新安装系统/home可以免于灾难的么？
<NoIE> 我重装系统、换电脑都保留/home。
<klose> yilian: 可以保留/home的
<ywgx> 好了
<klose> yilian: 除非你认为你的/home有病毒
<NoIE> 我觉着留着好。
<ywgx> 这东西不会用
<cfy> MaskRay: 你修复e-file bug后,push了么?
<cfy> MaskRay: commit了么?我好像没看到啊.
<MaskRay> cfy: push 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦,我再试试
<RavenChan> MaskRay, e-file是啥？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 类似 apt-file
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 搜索用的？
<klose> yilian: 需要格式化的是/ /usr /var /boot
<yilian> 算了---大操作前用再生龙做个镜像算了。
<klose> yilian: 可以保留的是/usr/local， /opt/ /home
<Yuking> 我换电脑的时候整个系统都保留，除了内核重新来一下
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 找文件对应的包（可能未安装）
<klose> Yuking: 32位到64位也能用？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这样= =
<Yuking> 不用64位了……
<klose> Yuking: 即使能用的话，那也内存支持下降，效率下降
<yilian> HP的那个497MB的OEM靠谱吗？
<klose> Yuking: 如果你不自己编译内核的话，倒是无所谓
<cfy> MaskRay: 你web里面的pull request用过么?貌似我无法通过web更新..
<myke2> RavenChan: 编辑公式真累
<NoIE> 国内软件对64支持的不好，国外的软件对64支持的不错.
<myke2> RavenChan: 用vim-latex吗
<Yuking> klose: 我的啥都是编译的，除了OOo
<klose> Yuking: 那你怎么保证内核每台电脑都可以用
<RavenChan> myke2, 用的，但是不怎么会
<lei1> cfy: 文件名里有空格的在脚本里怎么处理啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有 pull request
<Yuking> klose: 内核需要重新编译下哈
<RavenChan> Yuking, 您是gentoo么= =
<cfy> MaskRay: 你没有,我有的.可能fork才有吧,算了我cli好了.
<yilian> 在linux下要 双向 同步数据，用什么好呢？GUI优先。电脑到移动硬盘
<Yuking> klose: 不是，更gentoo更BT的，LFS
<lei1> cfy: 我在zsh补全时会自动在空格前加'\'
<cfy> lei1: 你想换成-么?
<lei1> cfy: 不换
<ofan> yilian: 跟移动硬盘同步?
<cfy> lei1: 那我不会.....我抄别人配置的...
<lei1> cfy: 保留
<cfy> MaskRay: 你记得么?
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才你那makefile在vim里面:make无法编译
<cfy> MaskRay: 空格前面自动\
<MaskRay> cfy: 对啊，补全出来的会自动 escape
<yilian> 我的移动硬盘有我的电脑里的相同目录结构，就是以前手动同步用的，发现太蠢了，就想用软件帮忙
<klose> Yuking: LFS，那是牛的。没有软件包管理器，什么都是自己动手了
<lei1> cfy: 我不是要在zsh里换,是脚本里传文件名的话会有空格会看成两个参数
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么做. lei1想知道
<cfy> MaskRay: cli的git弄下倒是可以.或许我web的用不来....
<ofan> yilian: 很多方法,rsync,git,甚至cp都可以
<myke2> MaskRay: 是不是vim不支持$<这种语法
<klose> lei1: 什么脚本， shell，perl，python？
<Yuking> klose: 比较BT，只是用的久了，花了不少功夫，舍不得换了。
<MaskRay> myke2: \n \t 换成换行符和 tab
<cfy> yilian: rsync最好了.
<blacklightmoon> 好多人
<myke2> MaskRay: 我知道
<myke2> MaskRay: 我在外面make没问题
<ofan> yilian: 需要版本控制的话可以考虑用git,mercurial,svn一类的
<myke2> MaskRay: vim里面:make说什么没有输入文件
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉,我觉得可以改好点,e-file --help啥的就不用傻傻联网了吧:)
<Yuking> klose: 真的麻烦，比如，我刚刚问的有关kde4 device notification突然不能用的问题，刚刚问了KDE4的人才知道新的版本已经不用HAL了
<ofan> myke2: 你要写makefile
<lei1> cfy: 而且在脚本里加引号也没用,好像到运行的时候又给我引号自动去掉了
<yilian> 就是个简单的文档备份，还那么复杂，我在windows下用SyncToy挺舒服的
<cfy> lei1: 哦?
<MaskRay> myke2: 你 vim cd 到那个目录
<cfy> yilian: 看到synctoy里的sync了么?rsync就是你需要的:)
<klose> Yuking: 能从LFS自己装到KDE的，那是真有毅力
<yilian> 有人做GUI吗？
<ofan> yilian: rsync就可以,git更强大一些,也不怎么复杂,直接一个git pull就ok了
<cfy> 谁知道rsync里的r是什么的简称?
<klose> cfy: remote？
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没添加选项
<cfy> MaskRay: o
<lei1> cfy: 问题不是" 我在zsh补全时会自动在空格前加'\'"问题是怎么在脚本里也在空格前加引号
<cfy> klose: 不要"?",我要确切的.呵呵.我找找去.
<ofan> cfy: recursive lol...
<lei1>  cfy: 问题不是" 我在zsh补全时会自动在空格前加'\'"问题是怎么在脚本里也在空格前加"\"
<ofan> lei1: 引号
<ofan> lei1: 别用zsh写脚本
<lei1> ofan: 是bash
<myke2> MaskRay: 当然cd在那里
<myke2> ofan: 刚才MaskRay写给我了一个makefile
<myke2> ofan: 不是make提示没有makefile
<klose> lei1: bash难道用双引号不行吗？
<myke2> ofan: 是make已经调用了xelatex, xelatex提示没有文件
<ofan> lei1: 引号括起啊
<cfy> ofan: klose: 可能是remote,因为说是rcp(remote cp)的替代呢.
<lei1> ofan: 我要在脚本里用文件
<ofan> myke2: 路径问题? 不清楚
<ofan> lei1: 什么代码
<klose> lei1: 怎么用文件？
<lei1> ofan: 在脚本里加引号也没用,好像到运行的时候又给我引号自动去掉了
<klose> lei1: 提供下代码看看
<lei1> ofan: 文件名
<klose> lei1: 执行这个文件？
<ofan> lei1: 发下代码
<lei1> #!/bin/bash
<lei1> # 转换wma到mp3并删除wma
<lei1> if echo $1 |  grep -Po '(?=\.wma)'
<lei1> then
<lei1> name=`echo $1 | sed -e 's/\.wma/\.mp3/'`
<lei1> echo $name
<lei1> # -ab 比特率 默认64kb/s-ac 声道数默认1
<lei1> # ffmpeg -i $1 -ab 128k -ac 2 $name
<^k^> lei1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusAlae> lei1, 等等吧……
<cfy> lei1: 原来你也是用perl的呀...
<Yuking> lei1: 嘿嘿
<ofan> lei1: ..
<happyaron> 拜见yuking
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<happyaron> 拜见cfy
<cfy> lei1: 嫌perl没有grep快么....
<happyaron> ee呢？
<cfy> happyaron: happy晚上好
<cfy> happyaron: 去北京了?
<ofan> 拜见 拜见大家的 happyaron
<lei1> cfy: 我在是会perl中的正则表
<cfy> lei1: 哦
<ofan> lei1: http://code.bulix.org 贴到这里.
<happyaron> cfy: 没呢
<happyaron> cfy: 2星期后
<happyaron> cfy: 或者三个
<lei1> cfy: 好多软件中的正则都和perl的一样
<cfy> happyaron: 哦?ee也说去北京.找他请客XD
<cfy> lei1: 不错,我喜欢
<ofan> perl的正则比较另类吧
<happyaron> cfy: okay，我记住了
<cfy> ofan: klose: 还是没找到'官方'说法.不过wiki说是rcp的替代,那估计是remote了...rsync的r,到底是啥呢?
<cfy> ofan: 怎么会.一个大流派呢.
<cfy> happyaron: 内核更新了.我试试看会不会死...
<cfy> happyaron: fstab里有没有类似sleep的东西?
<klose> lei1: 把${name}写成“${name}”试试看
<ofan> cfy: s/// 这种格式的比较主流吧..
<cfy> happyaron: 就是在某个和下一个之间停顿下
<cfy> ofan: 难道perl不是么?
<lei1> klose: 大括号什么用？
<ofan> cfy: 搜索是 / 以前看perl都写很多{}和?
<cfy> ofan: 哦,那估计是有带/,所以s/\///看花了..所以用s?/??,
<happyaron> cfy: 没有吧
<cfy> happyaron: rc2->rc3....
<lei1> cfy: 喜欢perl？我不是觉得perl慢,是不会perl
<cfy> lei1: 还行吧.不用perl,我就东西用了.真的.其它不会.....
<klose> lei1: 个人习惯
<klose> lei1: 在大括号里面你可以做些分割字符串的操作
<cfy> lei1: 可能觉得{}正式点.
<klose> lei1: for i in *; do mv "$i" `echo $i | tr ' ' '_'`; done
<klose> lei1: 这是一种粗暴的把空格变成‘_’的做法
<cfy> perl-rename 's/ +/_/' * -n
<cfy> 没问题,就把-n去掉
<ywgx> #vim Cannot send to channel
<ywgx> 这是为什么？
<happyaron> cfy: rc1
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 可能他們有限制吧。
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 要把你這個昵稱注冊了才可以發言。
<juk> ywgx: 先要register登錄
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 你先 /msg NickServ help register 看看吧。
<myke2> ofan: 知道了
<myke2> ofan: texlive自动让vim识别.tex文件并且用pdflatex编译
<lei1> 脚本里能加引号的,是我还有一个参数没加,我以为加了没用,不好意思
<happyaron> cfy: 我也编译rc3
<happyaron> cfy: 让launchpad折腾去吧，5个小时就折腾出来了。
<cfy> happyaron: 5 hour......
<cfy> happyaron: 哦?launchpad啊...挺好
<happyaron> cfy: 我基本没动官方设置
<happyaron> cfy: 所以会生成一堆内核，比如pae内核什么的都会生成
<cfy> happyaron: config?我是genkernel弄得.以前搞过的.
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> zsh卡死..
<hymnusAlae> cfy, zsh卡死？
<happyaron> cfy: 神奇
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 嗯,我,git diff .或者.c的时候.按了tab,然后卡死...top看到是cpu 100%...
<NoIE> http://tech.xinmin.cn/3c/2011/02/04/9197050.html
<NoIE> 这货不是手机！MeeGo新机配Atom加NFC
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 呃……很強……
<NoIE> 从错误报告里收集的代码大概可以看出这款旗舰智能手机产品的一些规格，具体一些来说的话这款智能手机配备了一颗主频1.6GHz的英特尔Atom处理器，支持854×480象素的高分辨率显示屏，另外它还支持21Mbps的HSPA+网络，并且可以支持NFC近地通信无线技术。其他方面，非官方确认的规格还包括了1GB大容量RAM内存，200MHz主频的图形核心，512MB的专有显存，
<NoIE> 以及HDMI高清音视频输出接口等。面对这样强悍的配置，以及对 x86架构Atom处理器的采用，我们大概只能惊呼“这货不是手机”了。
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> happyaron: 哪来的.config?.config貌似不归git管?
<happyaron> 这个，太强了。
<happyaron> cfy: config不是你自己生成的么
<cfy> happyaron: 我说你的.
<ofan> 手机中的战斗机
<happyaron> cfy: 我的，我是基于ubuntu kernel tree做的。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> ofan: chromeos螃蟹本应该很有压力
<cfy> 512MB显存...让我的notebook请何以堪......
<cfy> ps3当作台式机如何?
<cfy> 谁评价下.
<ywgx> 我如何在每个IRC客户端都保存自己的频道，和ID？
<ofan> cfy: 怎么当台式机
<cfy> ofan: 买个显示器,不就可以了?不能用键盘的么?
<ofan> cfy: ..能接键盘?  接了键盘又怎么样
<cfy> ofan: 哦,那不能么?那就不行了. 不是性能不错么?
<ofan> cfy: 两码事吧 具体细节不清楚,至少os和硬件构架差别很大吧
<cfy> ofan: 不是能装linux么?能装不就好了?
<cfy> ofan: 我也不清楚.所以我问问
<RavenChan> cfy, 这种时候不要随便按tab= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 没多少文件啊.....
<RavenChan> cfy, 都一样= =
<ofan> cfy: 传说是能装linux,但是作为平常系统用还差的好远
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<cfy> ofan: 那为啥用ps3联机计算呢?
<happyaron> cfy: CPU猛
<happyaron> cfy: 你但是网上装软件就只能依赖debian这样的发行版了，否则自己需要很多移植工作
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.软件少....那以后可以给我这台编译....
<happyaron> cfy: 不是软件少
<happyaron> cfy: 是移植
<happyaron> cfy: 你需要手工去改code
<cfy> happyaron: 如果可以的话,当折腾了....
<happyaron> cfy: 只有debian这样的universal operating system才提供那么多ports
<happyaron> cfy: :)
<cfy> happyaron: 哦...
<happyaron> cfy: 那你可以找个没那个port的发行版，再找几个同样有兴趣的人开始从底层移植
<cfy> happyaron: 找 Kandu ......呵呵
<ywgx> vim 是那个频道？
<cfy> 现在2700左右一台吧
<cfy> Linux supported PlayStation 3 with version 2.6.21. No patches or modifications are required
<cfy> 不错
<ofan> ywgx: 这里或#vim-cn
<cfy> happyaron: 2007年的?那可以更新到新版本么?是不是ps3没有内置存储的?
<cfy> happyaron: 那确实联机计算好....
<myke2> ofan: 请问vim-latex
<happyaron> cfy: 买个低功耗的小东西在外面做存储服务器就醒了。
<happyaron> 就行了
<ofan> myke2: 不会latex啊..
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.
 * cfy 不关电脑.看看明天会不会还活着....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 活什麽？
<ywgx> 哪里是 vimperator?
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 不知道 O2 的 Joogler 您看過沒有？
<hymnusAlae> s/oo/og/
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, ?
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 没
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 沒有，vimperator是個插件。什麽叫哪裏是vimperator？
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 神一般的東西呀！
<ofan> cfy: 23:50:55 up 2 days 两天没重启了..
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 400元人民幣……電子相冊
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 我找下配置。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, http://www.freemindworld.com/blog/2010/101121_o2_joggler.shtml
<ywgx> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM1MzUxMDYw.html
<ywgx> 我的浏览速度有些快
<Huahua> 各位焰火开心
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 新年快樂。
<ywgx> 速度如何？
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 呃，我這Konqueror看Flash崩潰了……重開中……
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 新年快樂=)
<ywgx> 下载最新的flash呀
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 這是最新的……
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: rekonq 挺好
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 或者 chrome
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 不打算折騰了。
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 誰讓 FreeBSD 一次安一個整包的……
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: bsd…
<ywgx> 要充分认识到向雷锋同志学习的重要性
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 换 MAC OS X 吧
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 雪豹是更好的 bsd
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, ……
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 不是我說能換就能換的。
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 那，不换
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 直接买一个 macbook air 11'
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 要不是課題老板要，我早Linux去了，用他八輩子奶奶的FreeBSD……
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 旧机器就捐掉
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 換Macbook也要安裝FreeBSD……
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 为啥需要 bsd 呢
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: OS X 这 bsd 不行么
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 因為相傳他出國受教育是只用BSD。
<hymnusAlae> 算了，不多說了，這有記錄，回頭被導師看到了不好……
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 老板不会是华裔吧
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 老板懂中文？
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 我在國內……
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, ……
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 你想的太好了。我真想出去呀……
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 去吧
<Huahua> hymnusAlae: 顶
<hymnusAlae> Huahua, 話說你這大半夜上？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ofan: 驱动有问题貌似.所以会死
<Huahua> 焰火归来
<cfy> Huahua: 拜花花
<Huahua> Yuking: 老大兔年好
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, 折騰好了？
<Yuking> Hu
<Huahua> cfy: 败 Yuking 好
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, 現在正常了吧，設備提示？
<Yuking> Huahua: 花花好啊~
<cfy> Huahua: Yuking 是谁?
<Huahua> 败 Yuking 不挂课
<Huahua> cfy: 是神
<cfy> 兔兔+
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 我沒有記錯的話 Fcitx 最早的作者吧……
<cfy> 兔兔?
<Yuking> hymnusAlae: 才把udisks安装好，似乎没好，可能需要重新编译kde4
<cfy> 我拜兔兔才不会挂科
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, 這樣，悲劇……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦?
<cfy> Yuking: 拜....
 * cfy 用着fcitx....
<Yuking> 汗……
<ytojack> 大伙有用Beyond Comparek for linux 的吗?
<cfy> 厄.过零点了...
<hymnusAlae> 壞了，我澡還沒有洗……
<cfy> Sat Feb  5 00:02:07 CST 2011
<cfy> hymnusAlae: - -!
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 家里洗澡冷么....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 不冷，條件還好。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦.我睡觉.你慢慢洗....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 切……
<Huahua> DBLobster: 龙虾姐姐好
<ywgx> 我以为都是爷们
<ywgx> 。。。
<ywgx> 女的没事来这干嘛？
<myke2> vim太慢
<happyaron> sedå¿«
<happyaron> awk据说也快
<happyaron> 还有perl。。。
<ywgx> 大家认为vimperator这个东西如何？
<myke2> 我刚才编辑一个公式,用latex, 然后h,l都慢的要死
<myke2> 刚才按错快捷键把X给关了
<myke2> vim慢
<Huahua> myke2: 这位 happyaron 的 gwrite 支持所见所得 latex 数学公式
<Huahua> myke2: 好吧，word 快…
<happyaron> myke2: gwrite 是 Huahua 写的，我给他打了一会儿临工
<myke2> happyaron: 我vim-latex之后无法:make了
<happyaron> myke2: 不用latex。。。
<Huahua> 晚安，各位不睡的人
<Huahua> roylez: 主席万岁！
<Huahua> zmcbb30: 早抖
<Huahua> zmcbb30: 包爷
<Huahua> manphiz: 糖姑娘
<zmcbb30> Huahua: 再见
<Stifler> 迷途小网管依然在线，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<runrunrocky> 很久不见
<^k^>  06:04
<gebjgd> roylez_, 这么早就上线了？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-05
 * cfy 还是等新内核...
<cfy> 靠...不是吧...ipod touch上有个360safe(CHINESE)...
<cfy> cydia...晕了....
<cfy> Kandu: 在不?
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥我64bit的,int还是4个字节?gcc
<cfy> Kandu: 不是应该是8 bit么?
<cfy> Kandu: x86_64
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.原来主要的区别还是pointer的区别啊
<cfy> Kandu: pascal不用自己管理内存的是吧
<cfy> Kandu: 就是malloc之类的
<onshoestring> .
<Loongjiang> 都潜水 啊,出来冒个泡啊
<Loongjiang> ofan: 在啊
<chguw_> 新人
<chguw_> 不过我用的不是 UBUNTU
<ywgx> helo
<windkids> helo
<ofan> Loongjiang: ??
<cfy> Kandu: 在不
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: pascal怎么处理大数呢?
<Kandu> cfy: 沒有 大數 的概念， pascal 里
<cfy> Kandu: 那怎么存放和处理特别大的数呢?
<Kandu> cfy: 自己處理
<Kandu> cfy: af(home) 等下聊
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.那有没有库之类的呢?
<cfy> Kandu: o
<kim_linux> freenode服务器的连接端口不什么时候变成8001了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦,用gmp就好.
<kim_linux> gmp?
<kim_linux> 我用的是pidgin。。
<cfy> kim_linux: 没说你....
<kim_linux> 哦。。因为我只看到你。。－　－
<cfy> kim_linux: 端口随便的吧,或许6667连不上所以换了吧
<kim_linux> 哦哦哦，原来如此啊。。
<M-sprite> cfy: ee 在IRC上的名字叫什么啊
<void1> bs ee
<cfy> M-sprite: 不告诉你....
<cfy> M-sprite: ee不在
<cfy> XD
<M-sprite> cfy: e
<kim_linux> cfy: 问一下irc 如何发图？。。。。不能发图的嘛？
<void1> cfy: ee在的话，看到bs ee会跳出来的 :D
<cfy> void1: 哦...
<cfy> M-sprite: 你可以去北京找ee
<M-sprite> void1: 哦，:-)
<M-sprite> cfy: 我靠，我还是在家里找算了
<cfy> kim_linux: 找个贴图网站就好.输入/topic看下,topic里有说
<kim_linux> void1: ee是谁？....
<void1> ee什么时候去北京了？
<void1> 不是长沙的嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么处理大数的.
<cfy> MaskRay: 不要告诉我是自己处理,C.gmp库不错.有没有别的?竞赛的时候肯定要自己处理了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 我发现我cpu空闲,你说干啥好?
<MaskRay> cfy: 大数自己处理
<cfy> MaskRay: .不会乘法和除法....加法倒是会....
<MaskRay> cfy: 乘法除法的话模拟竖式
<cfy> MaskRay: o...这样快么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不快，但是方便
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.那也能通过的么?时间够的么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 时间复杂都 O(n^2)，我一般用万进制的竖式计算
<cfy> MaskRay: o
<cfy> http://www.top500.org/stats/list/36/osfam
<nopw> 我是中文么？
<nopw>  
<nopw> oh no
<Loongjiang> 怎么这般冷清,
<OT_iux> @@
<Loongjiang> OT_iux:
<cfy> 重启尝试kexec
<Guest99190> 不错,kexec
<OT_iux> Loongjiang: ... i've got DCed...
 * myke2 谁用vim-latex的?
<OT_iux> @@ 那是什么
<klose> myke2: vim中的latex文件，怎么快速编译，自己写Makefile吗？
<myke2> klose: 我正在愁这个事情
<myke2> klose: 前些天安装了vim-latex
<myke2> klose: 他自动把tex的makeprg变成pdflatex
<myke2> klose: 不是我想要的
<myke2> klose: 我现在每次打开都要set makeprg=make
<myke2> klose: 我问了 MaskRay 的makefile
<Loongjiang> 不懂
<lainme> klose: 自己绑定个快捷键到想要的命令上
<klose> myke2: 在.vimrc中直接写上set makeprg=make无效吗？
<myke2> klose: 这方法就让所有文件的makeprg都变成make了
<myke2> klose: 你帮忙查一下vim-latex makefile
<myke2> klose: 我昨天查了, 他说有一个变量可以让vim-latex识别是否有makefile
<myke2> klose: 但我E文太差,看不懂
<billlee> 在ftplugin的脚本里set
<Loongjiang> klose: 不用写set吧,makeprg=make就行了吧
<myke2> billlee: 这些方法都是破坏vim-latex的规则的
<myke2> klose: 你Google下帮忙, 谢谢
<lainme> myke2: 不能自己改下vim-latex默认的命令么
<myke2> lainme: vim-latex结构很复杂, 怕修改出问题
<myke2> lainme: 他在ftplugin里面弄了很多.vim,
<myke2> lainme: 建立了一个目录,有什么main.vim, bibtex.vim等等
<ofan> myke2: 用autocmd 对制定文件类型设置
<ofan> 制定=指定
<myke2> ofan: 最好还是vim-latex, 他说要修改一个TexMakeFile的一个变量
<lainme> m写个函数绑定到快捷键，先保存旧的makeprg值，设置成自己的，编译完后再还原？
<myke2> ofan: lainme klose 还是看下http://vim-latex.sourceforge.net/documentation/latex-suite/customizing-compiling.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 11.6 Compiler Customization
<myke2> 11.6.7 Tex_UseMakefile
<lainme> 单文件，我是用自己写的脚本，没用过vim-latex http://paste.pocoo.org/show/332460/
<klose> myke2: ~/.vim/ftplugin/latex-suite/texrc中设置
<klose> TexLet g:Tex_UseMakefile = 1
<myke2> klose: 需要g吗?不能在.vimrc设置?
<myke2> klose: 看来我还是先看下vim-latex的quickstart
<klose> myke2: 这个我真不知道，你可以自己试试看 这个参数1代表如果当前目录有Makefile，会自己设置makeprg为“make <target>”
<klose> my
<myke2> klose: 他的意思是Default Value就是1
<myke2> klose: 但是我尝试下来他会变成pdflatex的
<klose> myke2: 恩，default应该就是1
<klose> myke2: 我没用过vim-latex，当前目录有没有Makefile阿？ 如果没有他可能就会变成pdflatex
<myke2> klose: 有
<myke2> klose: 第一个m小写
<klose> myke2: "make <target>", where <target> is the target format chosen using the TCTarget or TTarget commands.
<klose> myke2: 我不明白的是什么是TCTarget， TTarget难道还要你先自己设定下<target>这个东西吗？
<myke2> klose: 比较复杂,我现在在看quickstart
<klose> myke2: 试试看emacs吧， 我很喜欢用emacs写tex
<myke2> klose: emacs很复杂
<myke2> klose: 用不来
<myke2> klose: 经常会用Ctrl, Alt, Tab这种
<myke2> klose: 不过vim很慢
<happyaron> 2.6.38-rc3
<windkids> 这还不是Debian6.0被释放。
<happyaron> windkids: 现在debian6.0正在等待iso生成
<happyaron> 软件包都已经okay了。
<windkids> 但是6.0不存在尚未镜面http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/release/current/i386/jigdo-cd/
<klose> myke2: 解压完vim-latex是不是一定要自己把解压中的文件vim文件拷贝到~/.vim的合适目录下？ vim-latex是不是一定要在gvim下使用？
<happyaron> windkids: 说了么，在等待iso生成
<myke2> klose: 我不知道, 我是archlinux用aur里面的pkgbuild
<myke2> klose: 不知道, 我反正在vim里面快捷键功能还能用的, 就是什么Menu的没的
<windkids> 等不及要宣布的稳定版本出来。
<happyaron> windkids: 呃，在感觉你说话有点别扭呢。。。
<windkids> 抱歉。
<happyaron> windkids: 不是汉语母语？
<ytojack> happyaron:应该说->母语不是汉语?...
<windkids> 顺便说一下，Debian6.0的AppArmor的什么是不包括在内。
<myke2> happyaron: 有的时候母语不是汉语反而说的比我们好
<happyaron> ytojack: 嗯。。。看来我汉语也有问题。。。
<happyaron> myke2: :)
<windkids> 什么是时间的问题？
<myke2> happyaron: 我们恐怕都是从方言中长大的吧?
<ytojack> happyaron:)
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯
<ytojack> 略微记得老师说那是宾语前致??
<myke2> klose: makefile里面 somefile.pdf : somefile.tex对吗?
<ytojack> 哎,用 webhttrack ,装完不能用,重启后可以.现在又不行了...不想重启了,老老实实用回 lftp ...
<klose> myke2: 没错， 你可以在命令行下，敲入make看看
<myke2> klose: 完全可以make
<myke2> klose: 不过我想知道
<myke2> klose: 标准的应该是somefile.pdf: somef 还是somefile.pdf : somf
<windkids> PDF是令人担心的是有多个版本。如Java和DOTNET。
<klose> myke2: 前面一个sample.pdf: somef
<myke2> myke2: 不应该有空格对不
<klose> myke2: 一般都没空格
<klose> myke2: 空格还好，在Makefile里面tab以及缩进有特殊意义
<myke2> klose: 我用到的只有编译指令要tab
<windkids> 在shell，空字符是烦人。
<klose> myke2: put your TESTED Makefile in the directory where you let your
<klose> vim-latex compile? Otherwise maybe you should check what vim-latex uses
<klose> as current working directory internally
<myke2> klose: 什么意思
<windkids> set me = nothing
<klose> myke2: 检查你的Makefile是不是你想让vim-latex放置编译文件的目录下，检查你vim-latex使用哪个当前工作目录
<myke2> klose: 应该在哪里
<klose> myke2: 按照道理应该在vim中敲入：！pwd显示的目录下
<myke2> klose: 就是vim的运行目录咯?我对的啊
<klose> myke2: 我也不明白所谓的vim-latex的放置编译文件的目录下
<klose> myke2: http://www.mail-archive.com/vim-latex-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00729.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<klose> myke2: 这个帖子在讨论这个问题
<myke2> klose: 这是email吧,不是帖子
<klose> myke2: news group
<myke2> klose: 我以前给torvalds写过email, 结果好像上这个网站了
<myke2> klose: 不管了,我还是set makeprg=make
<kingbo> 大家新年好
<klose> myke2: 那也行，毕竟其他makeprg用的也不多
<myke2> klose: nnd在.vimrc设置set makeprg=make还没用
<klose> myke2: 那是他load vim-latex的时候又改写了你的设置
<klose> myke2: 在vim中敲入：set makeprg？
<klose> myke2: 看看究竟makeprg是什么
<Kandu> cfy: 上次做 24 點的時候，我做個一個分數計算的 unit ，然後操作符重載下，分數類型之間直接就可以 + - * / 了。也可以寫個大數運算 unit，然後加個重載應該很方便
<myke2> klose: 是latex ......
<ytojack> kingbo:兔年好!!
<klose> ytojack: 新年好 :-)
<Kandu> cfy: 或者你找找看有沒有用於 c 語言的庫，在 pascal 里直接用那些庫就好了
<ytojack> klose:大伙聊得正起劲哩...
<klose> myke2: 你如果认为这是一个bug的话，可以提交给vim-latex的开发者
<happyaron> 有没有人实验过webm到底如何？
<happyaron> 和h264比
<cfy> klose: gmp,
<kingbo> 过年还讨论技术,很敬业啊
<Kandu> cfy: 哦 gmplib
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,也有pascal的
<Kandu> cfy: 無所謂，即使他們沒有做，我們也能用  :)
<cfy> Kandu: 只是我想,这种属于很基本的库吧.应该有能用的.
<klose> cfy: gmp是大数，浮点数运算的库函数吧？
<cfy> klose: 是啊.
<klose> cfy: 你是搞科学计算的？
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，原來 fpc 官方就做好了
<Kandu> cfy: 直接  uses gmp 就行了
<myke2> klose: 这样, 我先更新下vim-latex
<cfy> Kandu: amule里面,两个倒置的感叹号,绿色的啥意思?
<cfy> klose: 我是随便玩玩的.写个计算3x+1的C,结果发现貌似需要大数计算.
<Kandu> cfy: 沒見過
<Kandu> cfy: 你想學 pascal 了?
<cfy> Kandu: 没有...我又看了下.发现pascal的命名风格我不喜欢,大小写的..
<MaskRay> cfy: 3x+1?
<myke2> klose: AUR/vim-latexsuite-svn 1050-1
<Kandu> cfy: 這不是 Pascal 的命名風格
<myke2> myke2: svn的比较新吧?
<Kandu> cfy: 命名風格和語言沒關係的
<myke2> Kandu: cfy Pascal我没看到标准
<cfy> MaskRay: 是啊.一个数学难题嘛,我闲着无聊...写个C的.体验下cpu的速度...
<myke2> Kandu: cfy 像C89, C99那种
<cfy> MaskRay: 结果发现还要大数,113383吧,貌似是,很多
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，正如 myke2 所說的，這語言都沒標準的，還是不用學的好
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.ericr.nl/wondrous/pathrecs.html
<Kandu> myke2: http://www.pascal-central.com/standards.html
<cfy> Kandu: myke2 呵呵.
<kingbo> 又掉线了
<Kandu> myke2: 標準倒是有，不過跟不上現在的發展
<myke2> Kandu: 我觉得fpc有fpc的标准, 你想gcc和c基本差不多的,补充不多, fpc和borland天壤之别
<klose> Kandu: PASCAL 作为教学语言还是不错的
<myke2> klose: svn最新吧?
<cfy> 怎么又说到教学语言了...
<Kandu> myke2: 啥， fpc 和 gpc 有差別還能說說。 fpc 有 delphi 兼容模式的
<klose> myke2: svn是最新的
<cfy> Kandu: fpc是大小写么?
<Kandu> cfy: 不是
<cfy> Kandu: 那是啥?a_b_c么?
<Kandu> cfy: 不是
<cfy> Kandu: 那是?abc?
<Kandu> cfy: 不是
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<myke2> Kandu: 标准不是gpc吧,是borland
<Kandu> cfy: 前途暗淡，你還是學學其他語言吧，這麼關心 pascal 幹嗎呢
<Kandu> myke2: gpc 是標準
<cfy> Kandu: 你说嘛.....
<Kandu> myke2: 符合 7186 和 extended pascal 標準的
<cfy> Kandu: 速度一快,amule就卡....
<Kandu> myke2: fpc 和 borland 瞎搞的
<cfy> Kandu: 厄,我去看你代码...好像找不到了...
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼代碼？
<Kandu> cfy: 感覺光用着 amuled 還行
<kingbo> <Kandu> 幹嗎呢
<myke2> Kandu: 主要C而且标准一直在讨论更新的, pascal好像没有这种状况
<cfy> Kandu: 你的风格是a_b,然后fpc是大小写么?
<Kandu> cfy: 物體_動作_附加屬性
<cfy> ProcessBalanced(num_sour[c0], num_sour[c1], num_sour[c2], num_sour[c3]);
<cfy> 哦...
<cfy> Kandu: 懂了
<Kandu> cfy: 不過寫 pn 的時候沒按照這個習慣來
<myke2> cfy: C是没有大小写的吧
<myke2> cfy: C是小写的吧大多数
<myke2> cfy: 刚才说错了
<cfy> myke2: 貌似是_分割吧
<cfy> 很多风格
<myke2> cfy: 我也是_分割的
<Kandu> cfy: 呃， ProcessBalanced 這個，是沒用的版本
<myke2> cfy: 我说一般性好像都是小写, 除了宏大写的吧?
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.
<Kandu> cfy: 剛開始做 p24 的時候用到，後來升級成 pn 了，沒平衡樹了
<cfy> Kandu: 还是弄C好了....
<cfy> Kandu: 下载进度条上面那一小条绿色的是啥?
<happyaron> libvpx编码速度好慢。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道唉
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<Loongjiang> 谁有打好中文补丁的内核
<Loongjiang> 找了半天,版 本都不对
<Loongjiang> 2.6.36的就可以了
<happyaron> 还是选x264吧，比较放心。。。
<happyaron> cfy: load average 6.59
<happyaron> cfy: 我电脑从dvd mpeg2编码成x264 high profile只能20fps
<kamijawa> hello everyone
<Loongjiang> kamijawa: 好啊
<cfy> happyaron: 转换的话,慢慢来好了..
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 压缩效果真的超好。
<happyaron> cfy: 1024M->75M
<cfy> happyaron: 厄,这么好......
<cfy> happyaron: 看看你的profile...
<happyaron> cfy: high profile
<cfy> happyaron: video选择x264,audio选择mp3lame就好了?
<cfy> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> cfy: 我用的mencoder
<cfy> happyaron: en
<happyaron> -ovc x264 -oac mp3lame
<cfy> o...就这样啊
<cfy> happyaron: x264编码比较小么?
<happyaron> cfy: x264基本上是现在最好用的h264编码器
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.我也试试
<ofan> 可以选择字体的X自带的小程序叫啥来着?
<happyaron> cfy: 编码速度也比libvpx快多了
<happyaron> 唉，webm任重而道远啊。
<cfy> happyaron: Pos:  32.6s    827f ( 0%) 46.33fps Trem:  54min 375mb  A-V:0.011 [308:211]
<happyaron> cfy: 你这电脑。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 咋了....顺便问下1 duplicate frame(s)!是啥意思?
<happyaron> 那个没事，忽略
<happyaron> cpu速度比我的快一倍
<cfy> happyaron: 是说发现了重复的frame?
<happyaron> 呃
<happyaron> 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 现在也27了....
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 有个减速的过程
<cfy> 嗯...
<happyaron> 减一会儿就稳定了
<happyaron> 我的liavcore没编译mp3lame支持，现在正在编译中。。。
<happyaron> cfy: webm的默认profile质量应该就是h264 baseline的质量，编码速度只有11fps
<happyaron> 差距很大啊
<cfy> 解码呢?
<cfy> 速度快么?
<happyaron> ffmpeg解码速度相当。
<happyaron> cpu占用啥的都差不多
<cfy> o
<happyaron> cfy: 但是webm现在还没有硬解
<cfy> happyaron: 厄...不太懂这些.....
<happyaron> dvdrip的话，webm默认配置应该不错，1024M->50M的样子，质量不错。
<happyaron> x264的其他profile我没试，不知道相似码率效果是咋样
<Loongjiang> emacs,win键的编码怎么查啊, C-h k没有用啊,
<cfy> happyaron: 我现在也就22
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，那差不多
<happyaron> cfy: 一张DVD5用high profile压了之后 < 300<
<happyaron> 300M
<happyaron> 没有youtube支持的话，webm可能都没法生存
<cfy> happyaron: 10分钟50M
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里二十多分钟压1G源文件
<happyaron> 3.3G->245.3MB
<cfy> happyaron: o,我说生成的.不过跟bitrate也有关系
<cfy> happyaron: 我过会试试,现在io卡....
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里high profile压缩dvd的vob，大概是490kbps
<cfy> happyaron: high profile是啥意思?
<happyaron> cfy: 预设的一个profile，压dvd时不特殊指定别的就用这个
 * NoIE 我的博客这周的访问量超过100了！
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
 * NoIE （高兴高兴）
<cfy> NoIE: 恭喜
<NoIE> cfy: 谢谢。
<cfy> NoIE: 地址多少?
<billlee> 大家有没有封装过mp4的格式，我老是弄不好，拿到手持设备就放不出来。
<NoIE> cfy: http://noie.blogbus.com ，有空来坐坐。
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1229547
<cfy> billlee: 我的给ipod touch用的,mencoder的profile
<billlee> 谢谢
<happyaron> billlee: mencoder inputfile.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=1000:autoaspect -vf pp=lb -vf scale=320:240 -oac mp3lame -lameopts fast:preset=standard -o outputfile.avi
<happyaron> 这是xvid 320x240的
<happyaron> divx和x264的也差不多
<happyaron> cfy: 的你ffmpeg版本是多少？
<cfy> happyaron: 0.6_p25767
<cfy> billlee: 你自己画的么?
<billlee> happyaron, 谢谢，不过我的手机不支持avi封装
<happyaron> :(
<happyaron> 我知道ffmpeg可以用 -f mp4
<billlee> cfy, 听不懂你问什么
<cfy> billlee: 说错了...弄错人了...
<cfy> NoIE: 那些是你自己画的么?
<NoIE> cfy: 哪个？
<cfy> NoIE: 机动战士gnu
<NoIE> cfy: 是的。
<cfy> NoIE: 我建议你减小图片的大小.
<cfy> NoIE: 你可以用quality参数,调整到75左右.这样
<NoIE> cfy: 好的，我也觉得图片太大了。
<cfy> 228/376==0.60638297872340425531
<cfy> NoIE: 压缩率有60%,挺好的.你试试吧.
<NoIE> cfy: 谢谢。
<cfy> NoIE: 你试试看吧,我都是这样弄得,quality参数75
<billlee> 用rm误删除文件要怎么操作才能尽量减少损失？是要立即reset还是正常关机，再想办法恢复数据？
<qsdiy> ]
<DaBao> Kdenlive 总算翻译完成了 \(^o^)/
<DaBao> 没想到校验翻译更麻烦。。。。
<myke2> Loongjiang: 为何要用mod4
<myke2> 请问我grub2有时候会键盘无法使用, 是什么(可能)原因
<gebjgd> myke2, usb键盘？
<myke2> gebjgd: 笔记本上的键盘
<myke2> gebjgd: 偶尔会不能
<gebjgd> myke2, 没遇到过
<gebjgd> myke2, 因为我不用grub2
<M-sprite> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  ㍩ 
<M-sprite> ^k^: hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  ㍩ 
<Lavande> 32位的ubuntu 10.04 不重装 可以升级到64位不？
<gebjgd> Lavande, 新买了内存？
<Lavande> gebjgd: 没有啊，一直是2G的，用64位可好？
<gebjgd> Lavande, 没用
<gebjgd> Lavande, 超过4G再考虑
<Lavande> gebjgd: 呃。。我看好多人用64位，于是就手痒痒了。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: webm现在还很垃圾啊
<gebjgd> happyaron, ?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不过也算垃圾中的战斗机了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 今天测试了一下，比libvpx编的webm比x264编的h264要差一些
<happyaron> gebjgd: 比xvid/divx好一点。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 没用过
<juk> Lavande: 如果你用4G以上的内在才有好出，要不不用64
<Lavande> juk: 搜嘎～
<juk> 内存*
<hymnusAlae> 搞了半天 Gmail 地址中的 . 沒有任何意義。 acd@gmail.com和a.c.d@gmail.com居然是一個地址……
<hymnusAlae> 不過有沒有人成功搞出過代減號的gmail郵箱的說……
<microcai> hi
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍩ 
<hymnusAlae> microcai, 你好。
<microcai> hymnusAlae:  hi
<jiero> Come to play trem?
<rothsdad> hey yo
<hymnusAlae> rothsdad, 你好。
<rothsdad> hymnusAlae:  你好
<ywgx> hello
<rothsdad> hi
<^k^> ywgx, 好  ㍪ 
<rothsdad> 大家都用什么字体看代码呢？
<ywgx> 默认的就是最好的
<ywgx> if exists("$DISPLAY")
<Jagdwurst> dejavu mono
<ywgx>   se t_Co=256
<ywgx>   colo calmar256-dark
<ywgx>   "colo molokai
<ywgx> else
<ywgx>   colo koehler
<^k^> ywgx:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 悲情呀。
<hymnusAlae> rothsdad, 字體呀，Courier New和Bitstream都用過。
<hymnusAlae> rothsdad, Bitstream感覺小字很適合。
<rothsdad> Courier New很虚的
<Jagdwurst> ywgx:  可以用　if has("gui_running")
<hymnusAlae> rothsdad, 因為非襯線
<ywgx> 我从来不要gui
<hymnusAlae> rothsdad, 所以大字才用 Courier New
<hymnusAlae> rothsdad, 我不喜歡像有的程序員一樣搞個7號字在那瞎眼，我眼睛受不了。所以就能用 Courier New。
<ywgx> 我新来的，大家推荐几个频道，我玩几天
<ofan> 7号字...
<jiero> Liberation Mono is the best
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 真的……
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 原來在 Gentoo 區，就看到有人搞個7號小字瞎眼在……真累人……
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 玩幾天？
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 是滴，<11pt 的字我不看的，写个程序有 80x24 就够了
<ywgx> 这东西真不如QQ,但是很适合装X
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 英文字体吧,11,10就是中文的极限了
<ofan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7674773216 RTFM体恤 嘎嘎....
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 都 Courier Nitstream 了，誰說中文字體了呢。中文的話，9號也可以接受。
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 80x24……你要求真低。那要是之前什麽 QBasic，不是77x17就成了……
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 呃，一看到 RTFM 就有陰影……
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 屏幕大 点距大也有可能看得清
<ofan> hymnusAlae: :D
<ywgx> 大家推荐一款6000--7000的笔记本，编程使用
<ywgx> 目前就看好Thankpad
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, Thankpad 都出來了？
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 編程用的話，Loongson……
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 早就习惯了 xD 大小了反而不舒服。
<ywgx> 我说编程使用，意思是说要键盘好舒服，显示器好，无噪音
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 而且显示器只有14寸普屏
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 鍵盤要舒服去買個人體工程學鍵盤或者機械鍵盤，顯示器好再買個顯示器，噪音的話買個靜噪耳機……
<ywgx> 谢谢，我认为噪音来自硬盘
<ywgx> 考虑固态硬盘
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 呃，靜噪耳機的話管他哪的噪音都能消除很多的說……雖然我只用過一次。
<Jagdwurst> 台湾的论坛…下载资料根本不用注册
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 哎，世風日下人心不古呀……
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 你是在美国工作？念书?
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, OpenVPN……
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不在?
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: ^^
<cfy> MaskRay: 问你个问题.你知道3x+1吧,这里有个人把他的结果贴在这里 http://www.ericr.nl/wondrous/pathrecs.html
<MaskRay> cfy: 理论性太强了，看不懂。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 像最高的那次 64,024667,322193,133530,165877,294264,738020这么多次计算如何做到的?我的电脑貌似也只有每秒千万次.想它这样我如何才能计算完呢.
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是啊.3x+1问题,
<cfy> MaskRay: 我跟你说过的.然后像这个数 1,980976,057694,848447
<cfy> MaskRay: 他算出来是 64,024667,322193,133530,165877,294264,738020.
<cfy> MaskRay: 我只是想知道如何弄出来的.因为像我现在的计算速度.就算gmp的速度和一般的乘除速度一样我也无法算出啊.太大了.我只有每秒千万次
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 貌似eulerprojekt上有这么一题……
<MaskRay> cfy: 让我再看一会儿
<Jagdwurst> cfy: C写0.02秒，haskell写20秒....
<cfy> MaskRay:  哦.或许有别的方法?好像排序一样么?不同算法时间复杂度不一样.
<cfy> Jagdwurst: ...haskell有这么慢么...
<MaskRay> cfy: 那个 64,02 ... 是计算过程中碰到的最大的数，不是计算次数
<jiero> anybody used buzztard?
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄,囧了.呵呵
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 他们有个perl的程序，不过没有memorizied，既然有人帖出来我就跑了一下，３０分钟后还没出结果……
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 厄.....
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 哈，這麽悲劇。是不是類型方面的問題。
<cfy> MaskRay: 没仔细看....我当时算到113383,好久没出结果...我就以为....
<MaskRay> cfy: 那是因为 int32 溢出了
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: cfy: 这题我还有点印像，因为不同语言同样的算法，实际执行时间却可以相差百倍
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 当然haskell如果编译器优化的好的话还可以更快
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 优化的潜力比其它传统语言大
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?我看看
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 嗯.我去看下
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 問下，你能上 www.realworldhaskell.org 嗎？
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: Perl 带了 gmp 还是特别慢。。。
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 就首頁。我這一上就悲劇……
<ofan> 上不去 擦
<cfy> MaskRay: 果然溢出了...
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 上不去？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我换成gmp好了....
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 不行
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 可以，刚试了下
<ofan> 被gfw了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> wtf...
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 好像gmp里的乘法还不够快……很杯具
<ofan> 还好都存了一份
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 悲劇，我這開著OpenVPN都上不去，不知道什麽情況。就因為上次在Book裏問了個SB問題？
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 不会的吧
<cfy> ofan: 唉,我去图书馆去借好了...
<ofan> cfy: 国内有了?
<fighterlyt> 大家好！
<ofan> 好
<^k^> fighterlyt, 好  ㍪ 
<fighterlyt> 春节快乐！
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 不知道。
<cfy> ofan: 我们学校有
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 搞笑的是，書網我能上，官網不能。
<Jagdwurst> hymnusAlae: 我是０８年冬天刚在书店里(国外)看到这本书的时候就读了，　之后上那个网上看看评论
<ofan> cfy: 牛..
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 我记得是拿 Perl  use bignum qw(l GMP) 和 Python 比，后者一会儿出解前者等了一分钟多
<hymnusAlae> Jagdwurst, 嗯。
<fighterlyt> 哪本书？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不要和py比数学....
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 影印版的 rwh?
<ofan> py有内置的高精度?
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 人家從國外買的應該不是影印版了吧。
<cfy> ofan: 至少大数内置
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 原版的，在墙外
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 不知道人家肉身已经在墙外了。。。
<ofan> cfy: 貌似支持的不够大..
<cfy> ofan: 哦?
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 你說誰 jagdwurst 嗎？可以的。
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 知道的。
<cfy> MaskRay: rwh是入门教材?
<fighterlyt> rwh？
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 是，而且还比较全
<fighterlyt> rwh是神马？
<happyaron> cfy: 10:1压缩
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 哦.可惜我借书证满了....
<MaskRay> cfy: Learn You a Haskell for Great Good 似乎也挺好的
<happyaron> cfy: 全压完了，不到10G数据变成1G了
<fighterlyt> 谁介绍一下
<fighterlyt> real world haskell
<fighterlyt> real world haskell ?
<ofan> fighterlyt: google.
<cfy> happyaron: 不错.我也正在试
<fighterlyt> 知道
<fighterlyt> 偶有Kindle3
<fighterlyt> 专门看书
<cfy> MaskRay: 我估计学校知道haskell的就我一个...
<fighterlyt> 神马学校？
<ofan> cfy: 老师也应该知道
<ofan> 一点..
<cfy> 那那本书,图书馆买来,就等我去看了...
<MaskRay> cfy: 去学的也只有你一个？。。。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 這種不要太自信……
<cfy> 我说估计....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 誰知道你們學校有沒有那個人也在孤芳自賞的說。
<fighterlyt> 我觉的scala也不错！
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 哈哈
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 很多书.那么多年来...我第一次借....
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 人家富二代，考買的不行呀？
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计没人学....
<ofan> fighterlyt: scala依赖java的vm,不太爽
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 再說了我還沒有借過計算機書呢，都CSDN拉……（拖走
<fighterlyt> 怎么不爽了，这样的跨平台了
<fighterlyt> 更好一些
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 说不定人家早就看完了.. :D
<ofan> java vm不够开放
<fighterlyt> 有人看过TAOCP吗？
<cfy> Jagdwurst: hymnusAlae 我说估计嘛....不要特殊情况...
<cfy> Jagdwurst: hymnusAlae 从概率上讲差不多了...
<cfy> Jagdwurst: hymnusAlae 要特例的话,也是没办法.
<fighterlyt> 有人看过TAOCP吗？
 * MaskRay 听说过
<cfy> ofan: 老师的话,不去图书馆结束的.不过我们学校差呢.所以老师专在别的地方
<cfy> fighterlyt: 我看过.
 * ofan 翻过前言
<cfy> 浏览过.
<cfy> 买过.
<ofan> cfy: 哪买的
<fighterlyt> 做过多少习题
<cfy> 就在我身旁....
<cfy> ofan: 书店....
<cfy> fighterlyt: 我随便翻过.没看懂....
<ofan> cfy: 原版的?
<cfy> ofan: 怎么会呢?中英和影音的
<fighterlyt> 这种书当然看原版了
<fighterlyt> 不然不如不看！
<ofan> cfy: 几本啊,多少钱
<cfy> ofan: 很贵的.一本近一百吧
<fighterlyt> 贵吗？
<fighterlyt> 5é¡¿KFC
<cfy> 好吧....
<ofan> cfy: 你买了几本
<fighterlyt> 全套不过300
<cfy> 我是穷人...
<fighterlyt> 当然是全套
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: wat r u doing today?
<cfy> ofan: 能买到的我都买了....
<fighterlyt> 我就不相信
<cfy> - -!
<fighterlyt> TAOCP是最超值的
<ofan> cfy: ... 几本
<MaskRay> fighterlyt: 这么便宜？
<fighterlyt> 深入理解计算机系统，都80多呢
<cfy> 我数数...
<fighterlyt> china-pub去看看
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 给家里电话
<cfy> ofan: 主要现在一卷还分开出,所以难以算呢...我有点懒得数...还得翻出来...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 买上网本。去外面吃饭
<ofan> cfy: ...
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 诶呀，什么时候这么有钱了?
<hymnusAlae> chinapub現在還有pdf了嗎？
<fighterlyt> 都忘了来的目的了
<fighterlyt> 有人见过sys格式的音频文件吗？
<ofan> ç±³
<cfy> no
<ofan> file 看下mime类型
<cfy> MaskRay: ofan: 学校还有算法导论的原版....
<fighterlyt> 怎么看
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 上班了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 自然有钱
<fighterlyt> 算法导论都出第三版了
<ofan> file xxx.sys
<cfy> MaskRay: ofan: 三本.我借了一本...
<ofan> cfy: 有本中文的实体
<cfy> 还有光盘的.java的貌似.
<fighterlyt> 半个月的生活费都可以买一套TAOCP
<MaskRay> cfy: 别说这些只有你在看。。
<cfy> ofan: 哦,在我手里....
<fighterlyt> 普通大学生的生活费就可以买到了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 我还被剥削着，做着800一个月的实习
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有啊...我才开始看...总得来说...没人看...
<ofan> cfy: 也就是收藏吧  很多人买了都不怎么看
<cfy> MaskRay: ofan: 温州大学的图书馆,我记得是号称浙江省第三的.所以书也挺多的.那三本是什么亚洲基金会送的....
<cfy> MaskRay: perl的也一堆,这个基本是我看了.看样子没别人看过....
<fighterlyt> 每个城市都有图书馆的
<fighterlyt> 可以去借的
<cfy> 嘉兴绝对没有....
<cfy> 至少一年以前没有....
<cfy> 上海肯定有
<cfy> 还是买吧....
<fighterlyt> 书，非借不能读也！
<hymnusAlae> fighterlyt, 城市圖書館……
<hymnusAlae> fighterlyt, 為什麽？我都是pdf的……
<cfy> 喜欢看书的可以来温州大学...那里书多...关键没人看
<cfy> 这个肯定的.
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 眼中了了,心下匆匆,方寸无多
<ofan> 谁玩xmonad
<cfy> 要说没人会那些不好说.不看是肯定的.....
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 不懂。
<fighterlyt> 呵呵，没有紧迫感，就没有动力！
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 我一直用着
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 你的status bar用的啥? dzen2 or xmobar? 还有tray怎么解决的
<hymnusAlae> fighterlyt, ……都什麽理由……
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 知足吧。早毕业早上班早挣钱
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我记错了^
<microcai1> microcai:
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 借来的 惴惴焉摩玩之不已
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 用xmobar
<Jagdwurst> ofan: tray　用 stalonetray (不过有些小bug)
<ofan> Jagdwurst: tray是显示在单独一栏上么?
<Kandu> cfy: 剛有人說的《深入理解計算機系統》很值得一看
<Jagdwurst> ofan: 如果你加上ewmh的话神马panel都能拿来用(好像kde的panel)不行
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 求 ~/.xmonad/xmonad.hs
<ofan> Jagdwurst: 貌似看到过.. 我去查查
<hymnusAlae> MaskRay, 你是因為 xmonad 才看 Haskell？
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: xmonad 可以用 notify-send 吗？
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 就一个xmonad.hs没用，因为我的配合了一些其它程序，像xmobar这些，还有一些自己写的小代码
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 可能contrib里也支持，大不了spawn一个进程
<fighterlyt> 深入理解计算机系统 可以算是3.5分
<MaskRay> hymnusAlae: 是的。。然后觉得这是门值得学的语言。。
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 用了一段时间的irssi，是通过notify-send送消息通知的。notify-send和windowmanager应该没太大关系
<cfy> Kandu: 唉,我现在是不是缺书...是没有看书....不过,有没有英文名字?
<cfy> Kandu: 我下次去图书馆看看.
<cfy> Kandu: 或者去买本...
<MaskRay> Jagdwurst: 有关系的吧。。我就是因为这个放弃 stumpwm 的
<Jagdwurst> MaskRay: 至少以前Fedora13下可以的，换了14之后我就没用过notify-send了
<Kandu> cfy: 以前在圖書館借到的，忘了只見到中文名
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.amazon.cn/深入理解计算机系统-原书第2版-布莱恩特-Randal-E-Bryant/dp/B004BJ18KM/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1296905280&sr=1-1
<cfy> Kandu: 买本吧.你买么...
<Kandu> cfy: 我已經讀過了
<cfy> Kandu: 好么?
<Kandu> cfy: 不錯，是打基礎的
<cfy> Kandu: 我其实去图书馆也行.这种书.找找.估计图书馆有.
<cfy> Kandu: 反正看起来快.
<lemon> grub如何安装在u盘上？？？
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 正常裝
<lemon> hymnusAlae: ？
<hymnusAlae> lemon, grub-install /dev/sdb
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 參數的話你自己看。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 问题就是不会参数
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 弄错了
<ofan> lemon: grub-install /dev/sdxx --root-directory=<mount point>
<hymnusAlae> lemon, grub2嗎？
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 1.79的好像
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 1.97的
<fighterlyt> 强烈推荐the art and science of c/progrmming abstract in c
<cfy> Kandu: 你三体三读了没?
<fighterlyt> 三体3？
<fighterlyt> 出来了
<lemon> hymnusAlae: =<mount point>  这个是什么意思啊
<cfy> fighterlyt: 出来了.
<fighterlyt> 我去搜搜
<ofan> lemon: u盘挂载到的文件夹
<lemon> ofan: 哦 我再看看
<lemon> ofan: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: 正在试图将 GRUB 安装至一个分区而非 MBR。这是一个坏主意。.
<lemon> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: 无法嵌入，在此次安装中 GRUB 只能通过使用块列表安装。但是块列表是不可信赖的，不推荐使用.
<lemon> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: 如果确实要使用块列表，请使用 --force 选项.
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 你把你執行的命令給我。
<lemon> ofan: 要加force吗？？
<lemon> ofan:  sudo grub-install /dev/sdc1 --root-directory=/mnt/mnt
<ofan> lemon: /dev/sdc
<lemon> ofan: 我把u盘（sdc）放在/mnt/mnt下了 因为还有个移动硬盘sdb
<hymnusAlae> lemon,  不，grub請放在 /dev/sdc而不是sdc1
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 我再试试看
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，我忘了
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 我发现论坛上尽给些错误的东西，之前在论坛上看到一grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/mnt /dev/sdc
<Kandu> cfy: 這幾天都在想設計的事兒，都忘了有三體這本書了-_-b
<cfy> Kandu: 什么设计?
<Kandu> cfy: 保密 :P
<ofan> lemon: 没错
<cfy> Kandu: 重构了?
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<lemon> ofan: ？？？
<Kandu> cfy: 到時候在說這個
<cfy> Kandu: .,好像rms在开发gcc的时候....
<lemon> open相亲相爱
<lemon> 呃，打错了
<lemon> opensuse的grub彩蛋能在ubuntugrub·实现吗？
<cfy> 苏色
<cfy> 怎么会是相亲相爱
<cfy> XD
<lemon> suse=相亲相爱
<lemon> opensuse的grub彩蛋能在ubuntugrub·实现吗？
<Jagdwurst> 踩蛋...
<ofan> 蛋痛..
<lemon> 呃……
<cfy> 难道你们花很多时间在grub上么....
<cfy> 广告:用了kexec,换发行版都不用进入grub了...
<lemon> http://isdism.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!CDFAF055F603E2C3!331.entry  彩蛋彩蛋
<lemon> 我是没有办法  grub老出现问题
<Jagdwurst> 同踩同踩
<cfy> lemon: 背景图片么?
<lemon> cfy: 那个图上的企鹅会走动
<cfy> lemon: 哦?gif?
<lemon> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> lemon: grub0.97还是2?
<Jagdwurst> <1
<lemon> cfy: 应该不是2的吧
<cfy> 我围观.不会.你看看嘛,menu.lst啥的,找找
<lemon> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=246044  彩蛋
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - opensuse的grub彩蛋
<cfy> 洗澡去....
<cfy> 貌似是grub2吧.
<jyf1987> 有没有什么工具可以显示一些文件内容有破损的图像
<cfy> opera?
<cfy> 图片没加载完成的时候,它也能显示
<lemon> 最近系统不知道出了些什么问题，在ubuntu下win7里的盘符中文全部是问题
<lemon> 这怎么解决啊
<lemon> cfy: 你洗澡那么快？
<jyf1987> 那是支持逐行扫描的
<cfy> lemon: 我去隔壁看了个小品...现在洗澡去:)
<lemon> cfy: 最近系统不知道出了些什么问题，在ubuntu下win7里的盘符中文全部是问题
<lemon> cfy: 先别洗 把我这个问题解决了
<cfy> lemon: ...我现在不用考虑win的问题....
<cfy> lemon: 所以不关心,: P
<lemon> cfy: 6
<lemon> ……
<cfy> only gentoo.....
<myke2> cfy: 被别人盯住了^
<myke2> lemon: Google iochaset
<myke2> lemon: iocharset
<lemon> myke2: 在ubuntu下win7里的盘符中文全部是问题
<lemon> myke2:问号
<myke2> lemon: 叫你Google iocharset
<lemon> myke2: google全是英文
<myke2> lemon: 可以选中文的嘛, 我还在写一个tex
<GorGor_> blist
<ywgx> \"DCC SEND cfy\"
<hymnusAlae> ywgx, 呃，你這個騷擾太直接了。
<ywgx> sorry
<ywgx> 我新来的
<ywgx> 试试命令
<hymnusAlae> \"DCC SEND ywgx\"
<ywgx> 搞错了
<hymnusAlae> 話說我也不知道什麽意思，我也試試……
<hymnusAlae> 哈哈
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 你折騰過FreeBSD的分區嗎？
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 没有
<cfy> myke2: 呵呵.我要开始低调
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 低調個鬼呀……
<cfy> hymnusAlae: ...
<hymnusAlae> cfy, 你也要能低調得起來呢。
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 确实难...
<OOOooo> 注册域名，域名的最长限度是多少？
<OOOooo> 就是多少个字节，字母
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, thelongestlistofthelongeststuffatthelongestdomainnameatlonglast.com 你看下這個多長，你覺得如果你有必要比這個再長的話我再幫你看。thelongestlistofthelongeststuffatthelongestdomainnameatlonglast.com
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, from wikipedia: The full domain name may not exceed a total length of 253 characters.
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 搞啥呢.
<OOOooo> 253个字母？
<OOOooo> 没有，我设计下数据库，
<OOOooo> 万一表名装不下 域名就卡卡了
<OOOooo> :D
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 更細節的話，wikipedia那裏有個參考文獻，你自己去看下吧。
<cfy> o...
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 恩，好:))
<cfy> OOOooo: 不能变长的?我记得sqlite可以啊
<cfy> 打ducky 1087和笔记本自带的感觉就是不一样
<OOOooo> cfy,  不是关系数据库:))
<OOOooo> cfy,  文档数据库
<cfy> OOOooo: 哦.不懂.
<OOOooo> 好像是63个？
<lemon> 昨天安装了libro office，右键上没有office的选项了，怎么恢复？
<OOOooo> 我的数据库只能容纳 六十三个字母
<lemon> 昨天安装了libro office，右键上没有office的选项了，怎么恢复？
<hymnusAlae> lemon, Windows？
<lemon> hymnusAlae: linux
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 右鍵是說右鍵點擊doc/xls文件嗎？
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 恩  就是写文件的  表格的
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 你用Gnome的？
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 之前右键还有openoffice，昨天安装了libreoffice就没有了
<lemon> hymnusAlae: kde
<hymnusAlae> lemon, KDE的話我記得在系統設置裏找。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 也是就是新建菜单上没有
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 我只知道台灣方面的翻譯，你自己對就的找。應該是在“系統設定 -> 通用外觀與行為 -> 檔案關聯”在列表裏找
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 那裏應該可以改。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 你是台湾的？
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 我简体中文里有个文件关联
<ghosTM55> hi all , 晚上好
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 那就在那找找看吧，如果我沒有理解錯的話。
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 好。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 安了个繁体中文  哈哈
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: :)
<freeflyi1g> http://zhengpenghou.blogspot.com/2011/02/ubuntu.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<freeflyi1g> ghosTM55: 有啥blog客户端推荐一个
<ghosTM55> freeflyi1g: 我一直在用wordpress
<ghosTM55> freeflyi1g: 别的不知道了
<billlee> 原来机器人放在墙内呀
<freeflyi1g> ghosTM55: 客户端， 用来写的 :) 不是blog程序
<ghosTM55> freeflyi1g: 哦，没注意，呵呵，我不用客户端，直接去后台写的
<justcc> hi
<justcc> 大家好
<^k^> justcc, 好  ㍭ 
<lemon> justcc: 好
<justcc> lemon: new to here？
<ywgx> jjk
<ghosTM55> freeflyi1g: 为什么要用客户端?
<lemon> justcc: ？
<klose> http://imagebin.ca是不是被墙了？
<lemon> justcc: What?
<justcc> lemon: 你好，新来的吗？
<myke2> ?
<lemon> justcc: 好久了
<justcc> lemon: 哦，抱歉。
<lemon> justcc: 呵呵
<hymnusAlae> freeflyi1g, 去年年底用過 Deepest Sender，是基于XULRunner的。不過我用的功能很簡單，只要能發就行了，不知道合不合你要求。
<justcc> lemon: 过年可好？
<tiejohn>        _
<tiejohn>       /_)  _.-===-._
<tiejohn>       /  .; `_-.'- .'.     _
<tiejohn>  __ _/  /.'\ ._  '. , \   (_\
<lemon> justcc: 不好  天天对电脑
<tiejohn> /\_( \  |.`.-._'- .  '|     \
<lemon> justcc: 嘻嘻
<freeflyi1g> ghosTM55: 用客户端比较方便，可以历险写
<justcc> lemon: 电脑上，最近在忙活啥？
<freeflyi1g> hymnusAlae: 不喜欢xulrunner的东西
<lemon> justcc: 没呢
<myke2> freeflyi1g: 用中文了?
<freeflyi1g> myke2: 什么？
<ghosTM55> freeflyi1g: 那那种语法高亮什么的能支持的好么
<hymnusAlae> freeflyi1g, 哦，那flock也沒有戲了。bilbo也用過，在wordpress上發文章還行，功能很少很少，不過沒有出過什麽太多問題。你要是沒有用過也沒有什麽要求就試試吧。
<justcc> lemon: 我也没事，只是上来看看大家都在关心什么问题。
<myke2> freeflyi1g: 你以前不是用英文?
<lemon> jiejie: 我上线都是来问问题的
<lemon> ju
<lemon> justcc: 我上线都是来问问题的
<freeflyi1g> myke2: 图方便呢
<justcc> lemon: 我上线都是来玩的。:-)
<lemon> justcc: 哈哈
<justcc> lemon: :-)
<myke2> lemon: 刚来不久, 混个脸熟
<edison0354> myke2: 你刚来不久？
<lemon> myke2: 我怎么觉得看到过你的
<justcc> lemon: myke2是bot吗？
<lemon> justcc: ？
<hymnusAlae> justcc, 不是。
<billlee> justcc, 不是
<lemon> 我之前用lenmonmi这个名来着
<justcc> lemon: hymnusAlae，billlee，谢谢，知道了。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: billlee 我以前开过一个bot叫myke2_还是什么的
<justcc> lemon: 我刚刚才觉得你好像是girl。
<justcc> ？是没人说话还是我掉线了？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 哦。
<hymnusAlae> justcc, 沒有，IRC上聊天不就一陣一陣的嗎……
<myke2> edison0354: 我使用电脑的时间大概只有10%不到的历史是用Linux, 而又扣掉开始1%不认识irc, 所以不是刚来?
<justcc> hymnusAlae: 言之有理……
<lemon> justcc: 汗汗
<hymnusAlae> justcc, 大家都切出去做事了就沒有人，一會來兩個人又抽風一樣的討好ee就又火了，從來都這樣。
<lemon> justcc:  我刚刚才觉得你好像是girl。？？？？
<justcc> lemon: 晓得了，boy。
<edison0354> justcc: 你想个大家感兴趣的话题开聊，人立马就多了……
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 呃，只有10%好好……
<lemon> justcc: 这是为什么呢  从哪里看出来的
<justcc> lemon: 你的“汗汗”
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: http://www.hexieshe.com/Jimmy/631146.html
<lemon> justcc: 这回可真的汗了
<myke2> edison0354: justcc 给一些能指导指导我这种Linux菜鸟的话题
<justcc> edison0354: 大家觉得Linux与女孩和金钱的关系，这个话题咋样？
<vzever> 大家有没有玩python的 我新来的
<edison0354> myke2: 同菜
<edison0354> justcc: 没前途……
<edison0354> justcc: 我只见过四个玩Linux的MM
<hymnusAlae> justcc, 玩Linux就找不到女孩，玩的好能拿錢。就這樣。
<lemon> 两个没有什么关系吧
<justcc> edison0354: facebook创始人的中国老婆咋样？
<edison0354> justcc: 不知道
<lemon> justcc: 呃，我还没有找到女的  纠结了
<hymnusAlae> justcc, 看微軟居然開除一個穿短裙的女工程師就知道這行當神經的人不少。
<lemon> 老大不小了
<hymnusAlae> vzever, 我記得這裏有很多……
<justcc> lemon: 论坛上有一美眉，貌似很漂亮。
<klose> edison0354: 能看到玩linux的mm，不容易阿
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 你發了個什麽！！！！
<lemon> justcc: 谁啊  介绍
<justcc> lemon: 稍等，我找下地址。
<edison0354> klose: 囧
<lemon> justcc: 女生玩linux的少啊
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 坐等破解
<myke2> klose: 其实我傻了
<justcc> lemon: 恩，漂亮的更少。
<myke2> klose: :!make不久OK了
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ……你完了……
<lemon> justcc: 就是就是   我能找到一个玩linux女女就好了
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你看IS没？
<klose> myke2: 可是这样错误就不会显示在窗口了
<lemon> 那什么网页的视频半天不出来
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 不看純後宮……
<vzever>  hymnusAlae:有没有推荐的频道  大家这都讨论啥呢 失望
<klose> myke2: 其实还不如直接开个xterm make呢
<myke2> klose: 开xterm还不如!
<NoIE> 找个同人志画家，再找个量子物理学家。
<NoIE> 前者将linux萌化，后者将linux实例化、量产。
<justcc> lemon: 这小丫头不错，我认为。速来围观哪：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=37602
<myke2> klose: 开xterm多累,首先要C-Enter
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<hymnusAlae> vzever, 你不說些問題他們就胡扯……沒有什麽好失望的。這裏人就比較多了，如果有python的問題可以在這裏說的……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 那看大神没？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 不看……
<NoIE> 找不到用linux的mm，找个用osx的mm代替行吗？
<lemon> k是什么东西来着  机器人？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 最近在縮減看動漫的時間，這個月減少到了7部還是8部……
<klose> myke2: 但是错误唰的一下就过去，多的话难道你一个个去记住在什么地方
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 美國一堆……
<lemon> justcc: 近看就不知道了
<NoIE> 找个会用算盘的mm。
<klose> myke2: 还是你修改一个，make一次？
<justcc> lemon: 希望谁能发动群中来人肉一下。
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 這個。我算盤不錯，就是不是mm……真想求包養呀……你玩兄貴嗎？
<NoIE> hymnusAlae: 离我远点！
<lemon> justcc: 汗 你对她有意思？
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 你要淡定……
<justcc> lemon: 有意思也白搭。
<justcc> lemon: 我早就对网恋死心了。
<myke2> klose: 你什么时候见到过xelatex一下子就过去的? 他每次出现错误都写出错误行, 然后问我是否放弃这行
<justcc> lemon: 有空再聊，下了。
<hymnusAlae> 他妹的，justcc開了個談妹子的話題，把人搞不爽了走了……
<lemon> jiejie: 88
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 他走了 还有我的
<klose> myke2: 恩，对latex无所谓
<hymnusAlae> lemon, ……
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 你是妹子呀？
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 你小野妹子吧……
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 弟
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 沒有，小野妹子是男的……
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 你应该是老野汉子吧
<black-yu> 请问学习glib除了看源码devhelp 还有什么途径么？
<ghosTM55> 一群人都好饥渴。。。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: ，小野妹子是男的…  这个不了解
<lemon> 这chatroom里有没有人玩pt的？
<cfy> ghosTM55: 交踏板用起来爽么?
<cfy> s/交/脚/
<klose> lemon: pt? 是什么东西？
<ghosTM55> cfy: 没买
<cfy> ghosTM55: 哦...
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 哦，小野妹子是聖德太子派往隋朝的大使……詳情請看《聖德太子的愉快木造建築》和《聖德一星期》
<ghosTM55> cfy: 新年快乐阿，最近在忙什么
<cfy> ghosTM55: 新年快乐.在看 算法导论呢.你呢
<lemon> klose: google去
<lemon> hymnusAlae: ……
<hymnusAlae> lemon, pt這個東西google會出來無數不相關的東西……
<ghosTM55> cfy: 我前几天生病，在家休息
<cfy> ghosTM55: 哦?感冒了?注意保养啊:)
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 那就bt pt一起google
<ghosTM55> cfy: 谢谢:)
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: private tracker
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ……
<cfy> ghosTM55: 你有没有人人帐号?
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 额，说的不是这个？
<edison0354> cfy: 你上人人疯狂了啊？
<lemon> 人人 账号都是浮云
<cfy> edison0354: 加点好友....
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你果然还在线
<ghosTM55> cfy: 有的
<ghosTM55> cfy: 我不上qq，所以联系老同学就是人人 -> http://www.renren.com/profile.do?id=257829753
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 什麽？
<lemon> 为什么从简体中文更到繁体中文半天没有好
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 额，你不是说PT？
<cfy> ghosTM55: 发了
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 自曝家门了你……
<lemon> http://www.renren.com/profile.do?id=257829753  这个谁？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 我可沒有管他們說什麽，只是lemon讓klose搜索pt，我和他說這個關鍵詞很不好而已。
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 光明正大，有什么好怕的
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 囧
<ghosTM55> lemon: me
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 额，魔都人！
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 看不起上海人?
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 没啊
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 哦
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 加你了
<lemon> 上海的
<ghosTM55> edison0354: :)
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 我今天好囧……
<hymnusAlae> 魔都的？
<lemon> 说句不好听的话，外地人好多都讨厌上海的
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 怎么了?
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 哎，那是很悲劇的……
<ghosTM55> lemon: 很正常，但是很多上海人并不讨厌外地人
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 囧囧有神:-D
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 我也经常囧，哈哈
<lemon> ghosTM55: 我都是听说是因为上海人qishi外地人，外地人才会讨厌上海人的，有点像北京人
<ghosTM55> lemon: 所以那些愚蠢的外地人就信以为真了，然后就毫无理由的开始讨厌上海人
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你是哪里人？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 安徽的……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 話說你問這個做什麽？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我还以为你也是魔都的……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 沒有……不過19號要去下魔都……
<ghosTM55> lemon: 这种地域歧视的问题都是看圈子的，至少我身边外地朋友要比上海朋友多，真的聊的来，管你什么地方的，火星的都没问题
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 一会儿看魔镜17话！
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 看過了……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 囧，我昨天刚补习了16话……
<myke2> 谁用Pentadactyl的
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 有炮姐和当妈合影的那个镜头不？
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 這還真是。比如我認識的英國人都被得罪一邊了。前些天又認識一個，搞的很緊張……
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在用pentadactyl么?
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 呃，有
<lemon> ghosTM55: 我只是指一部分人
<edison0354> Yuking: 膜拜！
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, （沖向
<ghosTM55> lemon: :)，所以没什么好讨论的，我们从来不会说因为你是外地人，所以你就算玩Linux，你也是SB，这种是文化和教育素养的问题，都是看个人的
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 呃，這話到我嘴裏一般都是“從來不會因為你玩*ux，所以就算是外地人，就不SB了……”
<lemon> ghosTM55: 但是无穴不来风
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 哈哈
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 那叫空穴來風……
<MaskRay> myke2: 用
<ghosTM55> lemon: 恩，各种问题多少都会有
<ghosTM55> lemon: 所以还是看圈子的
<myke2> MaskRay: 现在进入ex-mode不能tab补全了
<lemon> ghosTM55: 不要激动，
<myke2> MaskRay: 我不知道ex-mode里面vim有多少补全办法
<Yuking> 汗，我的kde4的devicenotify看来是不行了
<ghosTM55> lemon: 没有激动 :)
<ghosTM55> lemon: 哈哈
<lemon> ghosTM55: 那就好
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, 啊，怎麽會這樣……
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, 昨天不是說是udisks的問題嗎？
<ghosTM55> lemon: :)
<lemon> ghosTM55: 在上海待过几年，遇到几个，没有几个是好的
<Yuking> 可能是我的系统有问题，udisks，upower等daemon都不能正常工作
<lemon> ghosTM55: 看来是rp太差
<ghosTM55> lemon: 估计是，sb上海人的确非常多
<Yuking> hymnusAlae: 一运行就是段错误
<ghosTM55> lemon: 把上海人的脸丢光了，尤其是40岁以上，会有很多
<lemon> ghosTM55: 呵呵 你也是上海人
<RavenChan> Yuking, 还有这种事？
<ghosTM55> lemon: 从小就是，不过我是争光派，哈哈华哈哈
<Yuking> RavenChan: 嗯，这几天在家没事，把很多库文件都升级了，有很多都不是正式版，只是为了新，可能不太稳定
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么叫 ex mode
<RavenChan> Yuking, = =
<myke2> MaskRay: 一种是你输入:之后
<RavenChan> Yuking, ub?
<myke2> MaskRay: 你试试:pre然后Tab补全
<ghosTM55> lemon: ghosthomas at gmail.com，我的gtalk :)
<Yuking> 比如，本来openfetion是好的，现在一运行也是段错误了
<lemon> ghosTM55: 我一等功
<Yuking> RavenChan: LFS
 * valkyrie giggles
<ghosTM55> lemon: what is 一等功?
<lemon> ghosTM55: 我gtalk号都忘记了
<MaskRay> myke2: 补全为 preferences 了
<ghosTM55> lemon: np
<myke2> MaskRay: 你是否是最新版本
<myke2> MaskRay: 今天我更新刚刚发现的
<lemon> ghosTM55: linux你有什么gtalk？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我从原码更新
<MaskRay> myke2: 1.0b5
<ghosTM55> lemon: empathy
<myke2> MaskRay: C-P补全支持
<lemon> ghosTM55: 打错字
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是daily
<myke2> MaskRay: 你试一下
<myke2> MaskRay: hg clone下载源代码
<lemon> ghosTM55: 我身边貌似就我一人用linux很纠结的一件事
<ghosTM55> lemon: 我身边没人用windows
<lemon> ghosTM55: 强大
<MaskRay> myke2: 既然有问题那我还是不更新。。。
<NoIE> 我的经验是：拉上父母用linux。
<ghosTM55> lemon: 所以了，圈子问题，哈哈哈阿
<myke2> MaskRay: 我不确定是否是我特例
<myke2> MaskRay: 你把旧的xpi备份
<NoIE> 结婚、生子，让孩子用linux。
<myke2> MaskRay: 也有可能是pentadactyl的策略
<lemon> ghosTM55: 你学计算机的？
<myke2> MaskRay: 新版本界面发生了一定变化
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如我输入:之后他上面提示EX mode
<ghosTM55> lemon: 对
<lemon> ghosTM55: 身边的人玩游戏的太多，linux不适合他们
<Yuking> lemon: 彼此彼此
<RavenChan> Yuking, 啊啊没有包管理果然比较麻烦= =
<lemon> Yuking: 不错
<lemon> Yuking: 找到相似的人了
<MaskRay> myke2: 那些 .xpi 哪里找？
<ghosTM55> lemon: 错，PS3适合 XD
<lemon> ghosTM55: 不过好像国内的大学学计算机的人好多也不玩linux的，国内的教育学linux的也不多，我之前遇到过一个研究生，他和我说，linux基本是自学，学校都没怎么开课，大多是windows的
<heiher> 请问如何将openssh证书转换成dropbear格式的？
<Yuking> RavenChan: 嗯，我现在是把不同的软件编译在不同的目录中，然后用ln搞一下，这样估计也有问题
<lemon> ghosTM55: PS3适合 XD  听不懂了
<RavenChan> Yuking, Orz= =
<RavenChan> Yuking, 嘛，為什麼不用gentoo？
<ghosTM55> lemon: ps3是linux系统
<myke2> MaskRay: 官方网站上有1.0b5的, 你重新下个备份, 然后试试hg clone && make -C pentadactyl xpi
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 应该说可以刷linux吧？
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 本身就是linux，为什么要刷?
<lemon> ghosTM55: 不了解  玩得太了 没有经历
<Yuking> RavenChan: 当然一高兴就LFS了，谁知道一用就放不下了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我用源代码更新是因为上次我提交bug被别人说了,没用最新
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 是么，没了结果
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 没了解过
<ghosTM55> lemon: 恩，可以了解了解
<lemon> ghosTM55: 恩 有空了解了解
<lemon> ghosTM55: 汗 gtalk密码忘记
<myke2> MaskRay: 官方那里可以下载的版本很多
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, ps3原生系统叫CellOS，是bsd来的
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 所以你错了= =
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 是伐，那就是我搞错了，但是我看到的好像是linux
<MaskRay> myke2: hg cloning ...
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 可以刷成linux= =
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 恩。。。那就是我错了
<myke2> ofan: 在?
<ghosTM55> lemon: 囧
<NoIE> 有一个文件，看似视频文件，我就双击了。
<NoIE> 双击以后才发现，是个.exe文件。然后使用 ps -A | grep exe ，发现有一个 safesrv.exe 进程。
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 悲劇……
<lemon> ghosTM55: 账号名都忘记了  下面记起了再把你加上 ，先下了
<myke2> NoIE: 怎么可以运行exe的?
<NoIE> myke2: wine
<hymnusAlae> myke2, Wine
<ghosTM55> lemon: 无所谓了，我用的更多的是邮件列表，twitter
<myke2> NoIE: rm .wine
<NoIE> hymnusAlae: 看来 wine 下也该装安全软件了。
<myke2> NoIE: rm -r .wine
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 不用Wine的路過……
<NoIE> myke2: 不干，我还有一个游戏没通关呢。
<myke2> NoIE: 可以备份啊
<myke2> NoIE: 那个safesrv又不是什么病毒
<myke2> NoIE: 木马而已
<valkyrie> bad joke
<Yuking> 我用WINE只为了QQ
<NoIE> myke2: 我打算手动删除。
<myke2> NoIE: 学校里都有的
<hymnusAlae> edison0354 下了？
<myke2> NoIE: 他几乎不能运作的
<myke2> NoIE: 他是靠系统服务的
<hymnusAlae> valkyrie, 哈？
<NoIE> myke2: 恩，运行了一会儿，自己报错，自己关掉了。
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 通什麽關呀 ……人生還沒有通關呢……
<myke2> NoIE: 学校里有
<myke2> NoIE: 我现在U盘插学校都要小心了
<NoIE> myke2: 是的。
<myke2> NoIE: 主要是pmount /dev/sdb && mkdir /media/sdb/autorun.inf && pumount /dev/sdb
<myke2> NoIE: 那东西在Windows 7也没用
<hymnusAlae> 不過當麻的校服還是挺帥氣的……
 * myke2 用vim的出来
<freeflyi1g> myke2: 不要乱用 /me
<freeflyi1g> 你这个显然不通顺
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我用 vim
<hymnusAlae> freeflyi1g, ……
<myke2> freeflyi1g: /me对管理员有特殊?
<myke2> freeflyi1g: 你昵称改了?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 沒有，只是/me 表示自己做什麽。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, freeflyi1g是這個意思。
<freeflyi1g> 正解
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 请问vim的ex模式有多少补全快捷键?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你不會說一句“我用vim的出來”這樣的話吧。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 哦,下次不用/me
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 呃，我是vim後按i然後開始用記事本的那種人……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我说的是ex模式, 就是:之后或者Q
<valkyrie> :wq
<hymnusAlae> freeflyi1g, 教練，我想學吐槽……
<valkyrie> hehe, i can read your messages
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我發給你一個paste地址 你看吧。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82592
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你說的是這個吧。
<Kandu> myke2: q:
<Kandu> myke2: 試試這個吧
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我的意思不是
<myke2> Kandu: hymnusAlae 我的意思是: 如果我输入:se然后如何补全?除了tab
<myke2> Kandu: 譬如输入:之后C-p会向上补全
<myke2> Kandu: hymnusAlae 想了解下常用的补全方式
<Kandu> myke2: 對啊， q: 後就能用這個
<Kandu> myke2: :help q:   看看幫助吧
 * kingbo 今日无声
<MaskRay> myke2: 对，最新的 ex mode 下不能补全
<myke2> MaskRay: 可以补全, 但是就是没有tab补全
<MaskRay> myke2: 还能怎么补全？
<myke2> MaskRay: 功能很弱
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如C-P
<myke2> MaskRay: C-p
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你小子还活着.
<myke2> Kandu: 我主要是在pentadactyl里面发现不能补全了
<billlee> MaskRay, myke2, 用 gQ 进入 ex mode 可以Tab补全
<myke2> billlee: 怎么gQ法?
<billlee> myke2, 还有怎么 gQ 的吗？ Normal 下按 g, Shift + Q
<myke2> billlee: 一点用处都没, 你是pentadactyl么?
<myke2> billlee: 不是vim
<billlee> myke2, 搞错。刚才没看，前面在讨论 vim.
<myke2> billlee: 我本来想问下vim里面有更多的补全方法没有? 在:下, 结果发现没一个在pentadactyl适用
<myke2> billlee: 以确信我可以提交bug
<NoIE> 论坛首页 » 感想区 » 牢骚抱怨版    文章标题 : 双击.exe文件会自动通过wine运行
<NoIE> 我在网上下载了点东西，是一个压缩包，压缩包里是文件
<NoIE> 魔法老师-1至7集+特别版-超包子 !!! - 漫画天下论坛综合娱乐网 -.rmvb                                            .exe
<NoIE> 然后我就习惯性的双击了。。。
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 你在哪個論壇？
<NoIE> 虽然没有对我的电脑造成任何损害，但是还是很吓人，要是像过去那样，必须手动设运行权限才可以运行就好了。
<NoIE> hymnusAlae: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, ……
<MaskRay> Kandu: dactyl 的 Makefile 写得相当不错，你看看
<myke2> billlee: 还有vim能不能移动到最后一行的最后一个字符? 就是G$的简洁表达
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 我以為你說哪個動漫論壇呢。
<billlee> myke2, 我就知道 G$ 和 End
<billlee> NoIE, 在 wine 里不是图标不一样吗
<MaskRay> Kandu: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/332587/
<myke2> billlee: End?
<NoIE> billlee: 没仔细看。。。
<billlee> NoIE, 有一个表示可执行文件方块。这种情况我也遇到过，要是在用win肯定中招
<myke2> billlee: 离开主键盘区了......
 * billlee ^_^
<myke2> NoIE: exe程序不需要x标记的?
<NoIE> billlee: 我希望像以前那样，只有打上可执行标记才能运行。
<NoIE> myke2: 好像现在不需要了。
<billlee> NoIE, 那像是文件关联来的，可以改
<NoIE> billlee: 我不大会改。
<myke2> NoIE: 现在就是./*.exe?
<billlee> NoIE, 把默认操作改回解压
<billlee> NoIE, 右键属性
<NoIE> billlee: 我试试。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 有点懂了，$(XX:%=%.%@) 之类的会展开成一个列表
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我還是看不懂
<myke2> billlee: vim里面回到转跳前的位置怎么处理? 我不小心误操作PgDn了譬如
 * RavenChan 不爽nvidia的bug，连续4个月了都
<billlee> myke2, 不清楚
<billlee> myke2, 我也是菜鸟
<ofan> myke2: ''
<MaskRay> Kandu: $(TARGETS:%=\%.%): 会展开成 %.xpi %.clean 等
<myke2> ofan: C-O是什么?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 如果 make pentadactyl.xpi，匹配 %.xpi 后，$* 变成 pentadactyl
<myke2> ofan: ''要标记吧, 我正好在看help 不太明白
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这时 $@ 是 pentadactyl.xpi，$(@:$*.%=%) 的结果就是 xpi
<MaskRay> Kandu: 极为巧妙的 % 两次展开
<ofan> myke2: '' 不需要
<myke2> ofan: 那CTRL-O呢 和他什么区别?
<Relaed> 大家好
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，若有空，寫個分析過程吧
<^k^> Relaed, 好  ㍮ 
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不然我可看不懂這個
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 在说makefile?
<ofan> myke2: C-O能跳转n次以前的位置吧
<ofan> myke2: ''只是上次的位置
<MaskRay> Kandu: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/332591/
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 对，看到 dactyl 的 Makefile 实现得十分精巧。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, makefile什么的，交给autotools好了
<phoenixlzx> 有没有arch联网出问题的....
<MaskRay> RavenChan: makefile 又不一定要管理 c/c++ 项目
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这倒是，可以做很多有趣的事
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 什么问题
<phoenixlzx> myke2: pppoe-setup设置后pppoe-start启动链接，显示connected但网络ping不通
<myke2> phoenixlzx: DAEMONS的pppd已经弄好了?
<phoenixlzx> 没
<phoenixlzx> 我现在是ubuntu live dvd
<myke2> phoenixlzx: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PPPoE_Setup_with_pppd
<phoenixlzx> myke2: 我本来装arch的，一直没问题...然后现在要重装一下，结果就出问题了
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 看wiki……
<myke2> 谁用kvm的
<Yuking> 唉……
<Kandu> MaskRay: 多謝了，不過我還是看不懂
<phoenixlzx> myke2: 看过了，我试试...多谢
<MaskRay> Kandu: 把 TARGETS 看成列表。$(TARGETS:%=123.%) 就是对于 TARGETS 的每个元素，尝试用 `=' 左边的模式匹配它，返回结果是 `=' 右边的串
<myke2> MaskRay: 追加用户到某个组，是否是usermod -G grp user?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 今天頭很暈，等身體好了再讀下
<MaskRay> Kandu: 假设 TARGETS 是 a b c，结果就会是 123.a  123.b  123.c
<MaskRay> myke2: 对
<cfy> Kandu: 又一个感冒的?
<myke2> cfy: 用过kvm么
<cfy> myke2: 没.
<Kandu> cfy: 沒感冒，只是昨晚沒怎麼睡
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<happyaron> debian squeeze in a few hours...
<cfy> ofan: 14看了没?生活大爆炸
<myke2> happyaron: kvm能否启动硬盘中的win7
<ofan> cfy: 没 出的太慢了..
<happyaron> myke2: 不了解
<ofan> 想完结了再看
<ivan_> 请问下，怎样用find递归找出特定文件并移动到指定目录啊
<cfy> ofan: 哦...
<Kandu> cfy: 剛拿熱毛巾捂了捂，總算看懂那 Makefile 了
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<ofan> ivan_: find . -name '*.abc' -exec rm -I {} \;
<ivan_> ofan, 谢谢啊
<onshoestring> 删除abc
<ofan> ivan_: find . -name '*.abc' -exec mv {} /abc \;
<ofan> ivan_: 第一个是删除..
<ivan_> ofan, 了解
<ofan> 发现dzen挺强大...
<onshoestring> 发现一个恢复删除文件工具
<onshoestring> 好像还不错
<ofan> what
<onshoestring> extundelete
<onshoestring> 要编译
<onshoestring> 都睡了？
<onshoestring> tenzu闪了一下又跑了
<lubcat> 论坛over了?
<onshoestring> 好着呢
<phoenixlzx> lubcat:完全正常
<lubcat> 哦..看来是个例...我这正常情况访问不了.
<lubcat> 是cookie的原因么.
<phoenixlzx> 我希望还有一位用arch的来为我指点迷津.....
<phoenixlzx> 为毛我就是不算能上网呢？？？？？
<onshoestring> 不会arch 你现在用什么上网的？
<phoenixlzx> ubuntu live dvd
<phoenixlzx> lainme: 知道么
<lainme> phoenixlzx: 什么？
<onshoestring> tenzu用的arch
<phoenixlzx> pppoe-setup/pppoe-start启动链接，显示"connected"却ping不通
<phoenixlzx> onshoestring: 你到是看看疼疼在不在呀
<redlhl> abc
<onshoestring> 怎么看？
<phoenixlzx> lainme: pppoe-setup/pppoe-start启动链接，显示"connected"却ping不通	
<lainme> phoenixlzx: 没用过这个
<phoenixlzx> onshoestring: 右边不有聊天室人名列表么
<phoenixlzx> lainme: 完了...
<onshoestring> 右边没有
<phoenixlzx> 你用的什么客户端？empathy？
<onshoestring> 为什么/help命令少？
<onshoestring> 对
<phoenixlzx> onshoestring: 就在右边你看是不是隐藏了
<lubcat> 经观察..疼疼不在
<lubcat> 线
<systemf1> 请教大家一个问题，中兴AC581如何在UBUNTU中提速，现在下载很慢一般在60KB左右上
<systemf1> 我的是10.04ubuntu
<lainme> systemf1: 真羡慕，你的还能用
<onshoestring> 下载大文件我还是在win
<lubcat> systemf1: 同羡慕..
<onshoestring> 下载有200多k 上传100多k
<systemf1> lainme,  为何羡慕？
<lubcat> 大文件 win里100左右就挂线..
<onshoestring> 有人好像下载 n M
<systemf1> lubcat, 为何羡慕
<lainme> systemf1: ac560压力很大
<lubcat> systemf1: mu351不能中....
<systemf1> 压力？
<onshoestring> 有人都几m速度 多快啊
<lainme> systemf1: 刷了两次固件还是用不了
<xiamx> ac560 mu351都是什么。。
<lubcat> systemf1: 不敢刷..成了砖头就不好办了
<onshoestring> 是不是说的是手机啊
<onshoestring> 手机我只打电话 不上网
<lubcat> xiamx: 疑似无线网卡...
<onshoestring> 我htc也刷过机
<lainme> onshoestring: 3G无线网卡
<lubcat> onshoestring: 2.5G...
<xiamx> 用不起3G，流量限制
<onshoestring> 2.5G和3G有什么区别？
<lainme> 速度慢，还喜欢断线...
<onshoestring> 2.5可以视频不？
<systemf1> 我没有刷，只是在UBUNTU上的论坛做法就上去了
<systemf1> 我的只要开机前插上设备一般不会掉线，极少数掉线
<lubcat> onshoestring: 网卡要怎么视频
<systemf1> 开了机再插有时会掉线
<onshoestring> 我说手机么
<onshoestring> 无线的多少钱一下月
<onshoestring> 是那种usb样子的网卡？
<lubcat> onshoestring: 移动大概一个月40左右.
<lubcat> onshoestring: 是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 在呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 帮我看看这个
<onshoestring> 是不是流量有限制？
<lubcat> onshoestring: 有
<onshoestring> 40不算贵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, http://www.pczgc.com/html/market/nb/toshiba/product/201101/24-33243.html
<lubcat> onshoestring: 关键看质量了...速度一般100K左右..或低点.
<onshoestring> 我们学校的网还一个月三十
<alvin_rxg1> AMD C50 双核心处理器 (1.0 Gz)?
<onshoestring> 不过可以用路由接三台左右上网
<lubcat> .......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 恩。新的amd fusion技术
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 但是是东芝的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 日货，
<alvin_rxg1> 不懂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 独立显卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 支持高清。hdmi接口
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 10个小时待机
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<systemf1> 没人知道吗？AC581如何提速?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 正在考虑asus 1015PME 和这个
<alvin_rxg1> 哦
<onshoestring> 配置好么？
<gebjgd> onshoestring, 双核amd处理器
<gebjgd> onshoestring, 独立显卡
<onshoestring> 感觉还没有神舟的笔记本好
<onshoestring> 才三千
<gebjgd> onshoestring, 我要的是待机长的笔记本
<gebjgd> onshoestring, 火车上用的
<systemf1> 10小时待机，这么长时间
<onshoestring> 火车上看电影？
<gebjgd> onshoestring, 有可能
<myke2> 请问kvm能和kqemu同时在archlinux中安装么?(不是运行)
<redlhl> 请问那个是机器人阿，我想练练
<onshoestring> 火车上有租的 也不知道什么东西 像上网本一样的，不知道什么东西 可以看电影
<myke2> gebjgd: 整过kvm么
<gebjgd> myke2, 没有
<onshoestring> 整虚拟机的都配置比较好的机器
<myke2> onshoestring: 恩，新电脑。我老的电脑虚拟机基本不能跑
<myke2> onshoestring: qemu如何发送关机指令
<onshoestring> 没用过啊
<onshoestring> 机器不好
<onshoestring> 我p4机器
<onshoestring> 论坛上不是有教程么
<systemf1> 音创KTV 点歌系统 v3.14
<systemf1> 有人用过吗
<systemf1> 都跑了？
<jackey> 有在的吗，请教问题
<jackey> 我下载了一个源码包里只有AUTHORS,CMakeLists.txt COPYING,freewins.xml.in src这几个文件，这样的如何编译啊。
<freeflyi1g> jackey: man cmake
<OOOooo> 有python高手没？
<freeflying> OOOooo: 有问题就问
<OOOooo> freeflying,  一个赋值变量问题
<OOOooo> 比如  a = "abcd"
<OOOooo> import re
<OOOooo> b = re.a
<OOOooo> 怎么让这个 re.a  == re.abcd
<OOOooo> 这个怎么解决呢？有人知道吗？
<jackey> freeflying谢谢，
<freeflying> OOOooo: 好好看看书先
<OOOooo> freeflying,...
<OOOooo> happyaron,
<OOOooo> happyaron,
<OOOooo> 在吗？
<taelle> hi
<^k^> taelle, 好  ㍜ 
<taelle> ..I am new .I still can't install the PinYin input.
<Jagdwurst> which one?
<taelle> I shoud use the chinese environment before I install the PinYin input,now I use the English language.
<taelle> if---I should............
<Jagdwurst> taelle: just use English.utf8, or LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8
<Jagdwurst> taelle: by other languages, LC_CTYPE should be zh_CN.utf8,   but for English, you can just use en_US.utf8
<taelle> Thank you. I have a try.
<^k^>  06:13
<Loongjiang> 没人
#ubuntu-cn 2011-02-06
<NoIE> http://news.ccidnet.com/art/11095/20110206/2306731_1.html
<if_else> 各位兄台，debian下面如何修改 locale ，谢谢
<hymnusAlae> if_else, export LANG=xxx？還是說locale-gen那個
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 兄，export 只能可以用于整个系统，我之前修改 /etc/locale.gen 重启没用
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 谢谢
<if_else> 安装时，不小心设为 en_HK.Utf8 了，要改回 en_US.Utf8
<if_else> 不知使用那个命令
<if_else> dpkg-reconfigure 这个命令是那个安装包里面的，谢谢
<if_else> 各位，都那里去了
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 不好意思，去大了一個。
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 修改完 /etc/locale.gen之後你有執行 locale-gen 嗎？
<ofan> good moring..
<hymnusAlae> ofan, ……你的出現太強大了……
<ofan> hymnusAlae: ... 咋了
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 呃，沒有什麽……
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 哦，看來這位也去大了。
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 谢谢兄台，没有执行刚才切换到 root 执行了 dpkg-reconfigure ，之后切换回来
<hymnusAlae> if_else, ……
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 使用 locale 好像没有立刻生效
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 还是之前的 locale
<RavenChan> ofan, 是 morning = =
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 兄台，好像没有 要用 root 执行 locale-gen 之后root的环境变量都立即生效了
<ofan> RavenChan: ...
<hymnusAlae> if_else, locale-gen是編譯 LC_* 的文件。然後要讓它生效要靠 export 指定。說實話我沒有明白你的問題是什麽……
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 1,我修改 /etc/locale.gen 2.root下执行 locale-gen 3.想要当前用户的 LC*更改过来
<ofan> if_else: 你什么桌面环境
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 兄台，但是当前的普通用户的环境变量，好像没有立即更改
<if_else> ofan: awesome
<ofan> if_else: ...
<if_else> ofan: 没有 ×DM
<ofan> if_else: 那你在xinit里写好了
<ofan> if_else: .xinitrc
<hymnusAlae> if_else, .login_conf或者.xinitrc中寫都成。
<if_else> ofan: 在 xinitrc 里面添加 export ^^
<hymnusAlae> if_else, export LC_* 只對新啟動的程序有效
<if_else> 这样啊，那在 xinitrc 里面添加是怎么回事？谢谢
<if_else> 环境变量继承？
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 不是，xinitrc會在你使用startx的時候被調用。
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 兄台，这个俺晓得
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 相當于在login shell中的.zlogin之類的。
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 那“这样啊，那在 xinitrc 里面添加是怎么回事？谢谢”是？
<if_else> hymnusAlae:
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 兄台，LC*等变量，是在登录shell 启动时被初始化的？如果我不添加来，默然读取的是？
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 我刚才用 dpkg-reconfigure locales 重新设置以下，如果我的 .bashrc 里面没有 export LC*会怎样？谢谢
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 說老實話，是這樣的。LC這些變量就是一般的環境變量，最早最早的默認一般是C。之後如果你在你的系統中有設置的話，會根據你啟動腳本來讀取相應的。
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 也就是如果bashrc裏沒有，其它地方也沒有設置的話，應該是C。
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 谢谢，兄台了
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 希望這些有用。
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, （抱
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: ?
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 嘿嘿嘿
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 基情
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 哦，要比利的呀……
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 嘿嘿，我們下面做什麽……
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 我擦...
<ofan> 基情四射..
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 對了，你還記得Linux下主要的韓語字體叫什麽名字來著？
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 韩语..?
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 對。
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 我不知道
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 謝謝了……
<ghosTM55> hymnusAlae: 没帮上忙。。。
<hymnusAlae> ghosTM55, 呵呵
<cfy> 谁熟悉gmplib?
<cfy> 怎么自增1?
<cfy> 还有判断整除.
<cfy> 有没有直接的函数...我没有找到...所以来问问...
<RavenChan> cfy, 自增1不就+1么= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 是啊,所以我定义了一个变量one....
<cfy> 每次都加one...
<cfy> RavenChan: 我就问有没有直接的?比如i++这样的.
<cfy> mpz_increase_one(mpz_t OP)
<RavenChan> cfy, 所以还是你自己看文档好= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 或者宏也行.
<cfy> RavenChan: 找了半天了....
<cfy> RavenChan: 算了.自己定义个中间变量好了.
<cfy> RavenChan: :)
<RavenChan> cfy, ..
<cfy> RavenChan: mpz_increase_one(mpz_t OP)是我自己瞎编的...
<RavenChan> cfy, mpz_add_ui(op,op,1)?
<cfy> 哦?
<cfy> RavenChan: 这到没想到....谢了....
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com/index_2.html
<NoIE> 不好意思，我有个小问题：怎样让同一行的两个 td 的高度相同？
<ofan> https://github.com/Aitjcize/manpages-cpp 发现个好东西
<medicalwei> Debian Squeeze released >w</
<MaskRay> ofan: cppman 不错，为什么我用的时候它自动调用 vim 来显示？
<MaskRay> ofan: 看到了，就是用的 vim ...
<Loongjiang> dk i
<kim_linux> 再一次成功连接上，话说  怎么跟bot说话来着？:-(
<billlee> 论坛那个帖都是几年前的了
<imbalism> 大家好
<^k^> imbalism, 好  ㍤ 
<cfy> RavenChan: 刚才那个,你是从手册里找的,还是搜索出来的?
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍤ 
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 好12点
<NoIE> chromium不好用。
<happyaron> cfy: 昨晚我又断电了，btrfs原地复活
<myke2> 除了修改/etc/group && grpconv之外还有什么方法让某个用户加入某个组
<happyaron> 当时正在放音乐
<lainme> 今天人真少
<myke2> ？
<myke2> gpasswd……
<myke2> 我竟然忘了
<ofan> myke2: usermod
<cfy> happyaron: 不错....你为啥又断电....没装电池?
<M-sprite> 怎么在mutt里过滤大小超过500K的邮件啊，就是搜索列出这些邮件
<myke2> ofan: 我昨天usermod结果把我原来的组全部去掉了
<myke2> kvm能否启动硬盘上的操作系统?
<happyaron> cfy: 台式啊
<myke2> happyaron: 对了，你说你的电脑是10年前的硬件，那么跑firefox是否很累? 那年代的pc好像都是32m内存
<happyaron> myke2: 不到十年
<happyaron> myke2: 8年左右
<happyaron> myke2: 我买了条1G的内存
<myke2> hap
<myke2> happyaron: 那种机器能插1G的？现在都是DDR的，我那个10年前的不能插DDR
<happyaron> myke2: 呃，都说了还没有十年
<myke2> happyaron: cpu是赛扬或者P3之类的恐怕跑起来也累
<happyaron> myke2: 现在这个没那么老，还amd64呢。。。我有个十年多的老机器，已经淘汰了。
<myke2> happyaron: 后来的机型我都不清楚，我只知道些90年代末的
<happyaron> 十年多那个老电脑是SDRAM 128M+图拉丁赛扬1G Hz
<happyaron> i810主板
<myke2> happyaron: 我那个99年的，最近正打算换掉(可以拿些￥), 是667MHz
<happyaron> myke2: 呃
<happyaron> myke2: 那么老
<happyaron> 我最低在学校用过赛扬800，见过赛扬600但没用过
<myke2> happyaron: Pentium
<happyaron> 奔腾的用过一个奔4服务器版
<myke2> happyaron: 在那电脑上我还跑过VMware
<happyaron> 再有体验过amd的两三个个cpu
<happyaron> myke2: 牛
<myke2> happyaron: 当时电脑也如此，也不感觉到慢多少
<myke2> happyaron: 安装时间大概是物理机的2倍
<happyaron> myke2: 现在虚拟机安装都应该比物理机快了。
<myke2> happyaron: 哦？
<happyaron> myke2: 免去很多io问题啊，一般都把镜像放硬盘上在虚拟机里装
<myke2> happyaron: 我已经out了
<myke2> happyaron: ifconfig已经过时了?
<happyaron> 没啊。
<myke2> happyaron: http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline_zh_CN.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux命令行技巧
<happyaron> myke2: 不错的表格
<myke2> happyaron: 他写ifconfig过时了
<happyaron> myke2: 但是还在广泛使用
<happyaron> 新一点的似乎应该用ip
<myke2> happyaron: 像arch, gentoo的资料都是ifconfig
<happyaron> 嗯
<M-sprite> 怎么在mutt里过滤大小超过500K的邮件啊，就是搜索列出这些邮件
<myke2> happyaron: fdisk能否直接改变扩展分区大小?
<happyaron> myke2: 我没赶上用fdisk的年代，直接用parted了
<void1> fdisk可以删了再建
<Bigfatcatlove123> 问下有没有什么数据库入门的书籍？！
<myke2> void1: 扩展分区删了再建?
<myke2> happyaron: 现在的gentoo的文档还是fdisk, parted好像不太好用我觉得
<void1> myke2: 是啊，有什么问题吗？
<myke2> void1: 然后是不是所有的逻辑分区都没了
<void1> myke2: 是，所有重新建
<myke2> void1: 要记住每一个逻辑分区的柱面和大小?
<void1> 有逻辑分区是不能删扩展分区的
<void1> 要全部删掉之后才可以
<happyaron> myke2: 确实不太好用
<void1> 直接指定大小不久可以了
<happyaron> myke2: 但fdisk限制很严重
<void1> 开始位置没必要记啊，自动就好，其实其他分区工具也不是这样的吗？
<myke2> happyaron: 我还没研究出parted的mkfs
<happyaron> 如果能用libparted重写一个就好了
<myke2> happyaron: 什么限制
<happyaron> myke2: 磁盘大小，格式，都有限制
<happyaron> 上T的硬盘用fdisk常会出我呢图。
<happyaron> 出问题
<myke2> happyaron: parted还有一个问题，所见即所得
<happyaron> gparted
<void1> 但是格式总没有限制了吧...fdisk只是写分区表，格式都是以后自己格式化的
<myke2> void1: 他说的是磁盘的格式
<myke2> void1: 不是文件系统的type
<void1> 磁盘格式是什么？
<myke2> void1: 应该是某些磁盘比较特殊吧
<myke2> void1: cfdisk可以直接调整扩展分区的大小
<void1> myke2: 那...应该就是没比较特殊，或许你理解错了
<void1> myke2: 我是习惯fdisk了，懒得学习其他软件。其实要方便，随便用个启动盘启动一下windows下的那些分区软件分个区就好了
<void1> 反正回头来再格式化
<if_else> 各位兄台，可有 cli 版的 gtalk 客户端，谢谢推荐！
<myke2> void1: 一般都用fdisk的，觉得最好w比较保险，万一parted误操作后果不的了
<cfy> void1: 还是用cfdisk好....fdisk分的.cfdisk不一定打得开....
<myke2> cfy: 什么情况?
<cfy> myke2: 我记得是这样的.所以我都是cfdisk分的.
<void1> cfy: fdisk应该是最基本，最标准的吧...
<cfy> void1: 有么?试过就知道.
<void1> cfy: 不过没事，我也不会去用其他分区工具
<cfy> 什么时候说fdisk最基本了?
<cfy> 还有sfdisk...
<void1> 最初的分区工具就只有fdisk
<void1> *fdisk都是后来写的
<cfy> 哦.
<cfy> 那不清楚.反正我分下,当时按的都是默认的.结果cfdisk不认....囧
<myke2> cfy: 我很怕类似parted这样所见即所得的工具
<void1> 恩，我也不知道 :D 本来分区就很少折腾的，我是习惯了fdisk，也没用过其他的
<cfy> myke2: 我还记得parted分出来,然后用cfdisk看出来,前面空开1M左右的东西
 * cfy 习惯cfdisk...
<ofan> cfdisk有时会有问题
<cfy> void1: fdisk怎么计算大小?比如几M,口算?
<void1> 刚看了下自己的硬盘，貌似cfdisk可以看到 :D
<void1> cfy: 直接可以输入啊
<cfy> void1: 哦.. 错了..是怎么查看
<void1> cfy: p?
<ofan> if_else: 我用bitlbee配合irc上的gtalk
<cfy> void1: p不是cylind啥的和block么?
<cfy> void1: 有显示M的么?
<void1> 哦，分好之后看对把，我也不知道 :D
<cfy> void1: 就是不能看分好的结果,这点麻烦.
<myke2> void1: 还有fdisk不是按照1024*1024*1-24算的?
<void1> 还可以啦，反正分的时候记住就可以了。
<cfy> ...
<myke2> void1: 还是GiB?
<if_else> ofan: 兄，bitlbee 不是类似 irssi 是irc聊天，也支持 gtalk？谢谢
<myke2>        fdisk does not understand GUID partition tables (GPTs) and it is not designed for large partitions.  In
<myke2>        these cases, use the more advanced GNU parted(8).
<ofan> if_else: 是通过irc上gtalk msn之类的
<void1> myke2: 我一直觉得是gib，但是不确定
<myke2> void1: 反正我分出来的不是1024*1024*1024, 差不止一点点
<myke2> happyaron: 汗，parted不支持ext4的resize
<myke2> kvm是否支持启动硬盘上的系统?
<RavenChan> cfy, 手册里找的
<cfy> RavenChan: o
<ofan> myke2: 都不支持.. ext的还是重新分区吧
<Lavande> RavenChan: 那个人。。。同一个人。。。
<Lavande> RavenChan: - -!
<happyaron> myke2: 你看看新版的libparted？
<myke2> ofan: 可以的啊
<myke2> happyaron: arch的应该算蛮新的
<myke2> ofan: 就是上次讲的，先resize，然后fdisk去d再n的
<cfy> RavenChan: C有没有比scanf之类更高层的输入函数?
<cfy> RavenChan: 常用的库
<myke2> ofan: 你上次找到man里面那句话意思是：resize2fs不支持改变分区表大小
<ofan> myke2: 那你可以试试 手动编辑分区表
<cfy> RavenChan: 比如我想读入一个未知长度的字符串
<happyaron> cfy: C++吧
<myke2> cfy: fgets不行?
<cfy> happyaron: 不会C++....
<happyaron> 流比较安全，虽然linus说它是bullshit
<happyaron> cfy: 让maskray教你
<cfy> myke2: char *fgets(char *s, int size, FILE *stream)啊,还是要知道长度
<RavenChan> Lavande, 啥，咋了= =
<cfy> happyaron: ray不在...
<cfy> RavenChan: 知道不?
<myke2> cfy: 这里的int size是限制缓冲区大小的
<myke2> cfy: gets太危险
<cfy> myke2: 是啊.位置长度的,我想一次性读入.
<cfy> myke2: 没说gets....
<myke2> cfy: 所以用fgets
<RavenChan> cfy, 什么概念？
<cfy> myke2: RavenChan: 我要实现好像perl里的$a=join "",<>;
<myke2> cfy: 你的意思是自动判断分隔域?
<cfy> myke2: RavenChan 全部读入,如果知道了长度,可以scanf("%*s",size,a);
<myke2> cfy: gets为何不行?
<happyaron> myke2: 溢出
<myke2> happyaron: 我说他的要求
<cfy> myke2: gets这种危险的...fgets的话,如果字符串比缓冲区更大呢?
<happyaron> get* 都很容易溢出
<myke2> happyaron: 我知道gets溢出
<RavenChan> cfy, 自己实现吧= =
<myke2> happyaron: 但是如果要限制溢出，只能fgets吧?
<cfy> RavenChan: 不是吧.有没有库.....
<happyaron> myke2: 用C++吧。。。
<ofan> cfy: $a=join "",<>; 啥意思
<myke2> happyaron: C++不限制的?
<RavenChan> cfy, 话说%*s不是读入字符串并丢弃么？
<cfy> ofan: 一次吧stdin的数据都读入变量a中.perl的
<cfy> RavenChan: 我弄错了.
<happyaron> myke2: 用流可以免去各种溢出的危险。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我好久不弄了....
<myke2> happyaron: cin?
<happyaron> en
<ofan> cfy: stdin也会结束的
<myke2> happyaron: 他是不断申请空间?
<happyaron> myke2: 不是
<myke2> happyaron: 那么怎么实现的
<cfy> ofan: 不是...我的意思是不用自己重复申请内存
<happyaron> myke2: 但是它会处理好可能溢出的情形
<RavenChan> cfy, 不要懒= =虽然我觉得应该有库的
<ofan> cfy: 不可能的,除非很明确输入的长度
<cfy> ofan: 函数帮我搞定.而且最要这个函数不用我写...
<happyaron> cfy: 要不就用perl？
<myke2> RavenChan: 如果有库的话，用库实现快
<myke2> happyaron: 我觉得没有限制大小不可能处理好溢出
<cfy> happyaron: perl太慢了....我在玩gmp.C快.
<RavenChan> myke2, 不断申请内存嘛
<happyaron> myke2: 写不进去就raise error或者截断了
<cfy> gmp_scanf可以解决我的问题.不过那是gmp的不是输入库啊.
<RavenChan> myke2, 或者开buf每次读一点什么的
<ofan> cfy: 那就c++,用string,读一块就append一下
<cfy> 有没有'专业'的输入库...
<happyaron> 还有据说STL里有实现，但是那我就不知道了。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 截断还不就是fgets设置上限
<happyaron> cfy: readline?
<happyaron> myke2: raise error呢
<cfy> ofan: 我其实就想一次性读入.想偷懒....
<happyaron> myke2: 然后可以写handler
<ofan> cfy: 你直接映射文件好了..
<myke2> RavenChan: 块状链表?
<RavenChan> myke2, = =
<cfy> ofan: stdin...
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似不错...我仔细看看
<ofan> cfy: stdin也是文件
<RavenChan> happyaron, readline是用于编辑的，比如方向键，退格啥的
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<cfy> ofan: 哦.
<happyaron> 我是程序盲，哈哈，真的。
<cfy> happyaron: 假的....
<happyaron> cfy: 真的。。。
<billlee> 要方便还是cpp的iostream吧
<happyaron> cfy: 仅有三脚猫功夫，不足以写大一点的程序。
<cfy> happyaron: +1......
<myke2> cfy: 字母树?
<cfy> myke2: ?
<RavenChan> cfy, 嘛，你的目的是什么，你要实现什么东西？
<myke2> RavenChan: 搞错了，我数据结构盲
<RavenChan> myke2, 块状链表嘛= =
<cfy> 一般如果用fgets啥的还要考虑到缓冲区大小.我只想偷懒得一次读入
<cfy> 好像char *s;s=readxxxx();
<myke2> RavenChan: 不会
<cfy> 这样s里面就存着.没有缓冲区溢出啥的问题.
<cfy> 有没有这类东西?
<happyaron> cfy: 自己写函数
<myke2> cfy: 你怎么保证不溢出
<ofan> cfy: 有.. 但是道理也一样的
<happyaron> cfy: 边读边申请内存
<cfy> 我自己是可以实现....
<myke2> happyaron: 那样不慢死?
<cfy> 不过有没有库.....
<cfy> myke2: 怎么会慢?一般缓冲区指数变大不就好了?
<billlee> cfy, cpp的标准库就可以
<cfy> 求函数...不想自己写...C
<cfy> billlee: 不会c++...
<myke2> cfy: 内存申请操作，很慢
<cfy> myke2: 哦?那先大点嘛,然后指数变大也不行么?不用太快.....
<billlee> 你可以参照CPP的内存分配，时间不会超过O(n)
<cfy> o,thx
<billlee> 也就是先分配一个较小的空间，比如4，以后每次翻番
<cfy> 我这个是小程序..我其实是想方便...
<ofan> cfy: 还是用perl吧...
<myke2> billlee: 每次size <<= 1; ?
<cfy> ofan: 读入之后,用gmp数学计算.perl太慢...
<ofan> cfy: 那你还得自己写..
<cfy> ofan: 没有库么...
 * NoIE http://you.video.sina.com.cn/api/sinawebApi/outplayrefer.php/vid=11582104_1413284587_aEmxHyY5WzaP+Eh0HTWxve0D+/cXuvDoiGuxs1ClJQpPE1Xaap2YZ9UF4SnSFqwbrz0xHcZkeP8wkkR5Zatc3zAoYQ0WilM/s.swf
<billlee> myke2, 是*2, 因为原来的容量可能不是2的幂
<myke2> billlee: *2不是和<<1等价……
<cfy> RavenChan: 原来那个%*d,我想的,是printf的东西...scanf里是抛弃...
<ofan> cfy: 读一次realloc一下,也没多少吧
<cfy> ofan: 嗯.然后放在while里.嗯..自己写下好了.
<luoo> admin
<cfy> scanf如何读入a长度的字符串?
<billlee> myke2, 刚才想错了。
<cfy> ofan: 这个怎么弄...
<cfy> ofan: 比如scanf("%2s",s);如何让这个2变成a,就是长度可能不一样
<ofan> cfy: 一个一个字符读..
<cfy> ofan: 好吧....
<cfy> ofan: 那我fgets好了....
<billlee> myke2, 如果大概长度可以预计，也可以先reserve一些空间
<myke2> billlee: 我的意思是要省事就fgets(pstr, MAX_SIZE, stdin); 自己预定一个MAX_SIZE, 结束
<billlee> myke2, 在需要高效率，又可以截断时当然用c好
<cfy> 183027*2^265440-1
<cfy> 这个数,我用gmp算了好久了...
<cfy> 53:17.30
<cfy> 53min.....
<RavenChan> cfy, = =
<sheshark> vim什么命令到最后一行？
<cfy> sheshark: G
<myke2> sheshark: G
<myke2> sheshark: 装上vimcdoc
<myke2> sheshark: 然后看的:help就是中文了
<myke2> cfy: 怎么会
<myke2> cfy: 这么小一个数字
<myke2> cfy: 怎么算了这么长时间
<sheshark> myke2: cfy 多谢！
<cfy> myke2: 这么小?
<cfy> myke2: 你在开玩笑吧...
<ofan> bt终于有速度了...
<cfy> myke2: http://primes.utm.edu/largest.html 里说这是目前发现的最大素数...
<myke2> cfy: 验证素数当然困难
<myke2> cfy: 计算他还不容易?
<cfy> myke2: 哦,不是最大的素数
<ofan> cfy: ....
<cfy> myke2: 计算他 是指什么?
<myke2> cfy: 目前知道最大的素数是梅森素数
<cfy> myke2: 哦?
<myke2> cfy: 2^265440
<cfy> 2^43112609-1
<myke2> cfy: 你无非是算这东西比较慢
<myke2> cfy: 其实很快的
<cfy> myke2: 不明白....
<myke2> cfy: 只要差不多2*265440^2次运算吧
<cfy> myke2: 哦?你说的是什么方法?
<myke2> cfy: 当然是算2, 2^2, 2^4, 2^8,...
<cfy> myke2: 哦?gmp用的是 Miller-Rabin方法验证
<cfy> 我用的次数是42次
<myke2> cfy: 还要素性检验?
<cfy> myke2: ?我在效验啊,蛋疼的....
<myke2> cfy: 素性检验，这种有特征的数肯定不是Miller-Rabin
<myke2> cfy: 而且Miller-Rabin随机，有出错概率的
<cfy> myke2: 哦,我随便玩玩的...
<myke2> cfy: 哦，你运算次数说的不是一次long * long的运算吧?
<cfy> myke2: ?不懂你在说啥,我在用gmp库验证.这个库用 miller-rabin
<myke2> cfy: 对了，多项式乘法可以 n * log(n) 的，我忘了
<myke2> cfy: 我去忙我的，88
<cfy> myke2: bye
<RavenChan> myke2, 我会写= =
<myke2> RavenChan: nb
<ofan> https://github.com/404
<cfy> 话说我的perl还没有把最大的素数生成好....
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<RavenChan> ofan, 这页面牛B
<RavenChan> ofan, html5?
<cfy> RavenChan: 先用别的程序生成素数,因为网站上是以2^ xxx来表示的.然后交给gmp去验证
<RavenChan> cfy, 你要做什么= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 我在玩,顺便熟悉下相关知识点....
<RavenChan> cfy, gmp的验证算法是什么
<cfy> RavenChan: Miller-Rabin
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller–Rabin_primality_test
<RavenChan> cfy, 你确定？文档里说了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 5.9 Number Theoretic Functions
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯,说了.
<cfy> RavenChan: 应该没错.如果我英文没理解错的话....
<ofan> RavenChan: 不清楚啊..
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯= =
<cfy> bc没有gmp支持
<cfy> coreutils有gmp支持,有啥用?
<NoIE> http://tech.163.com/digi/11/0206/14/6S7DTLVT00162OUT.html
<NoIE> 请问，firefox-4.0 - 4.0~b12~hg20110206r61996+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~hardy 是什么？ beta12 吗？
<happyaron> NoIE: nightly，不是beta12
<happyaron> 哪里能下载到新的droid sans fallback？
<Loongjiang> 问个比较棘手的问题,用firefox上网时有些(javascrip?)内的中文会出现方块是怎么回事,换了google-chrome也一样
<Loongjiang> 没有人回答么
<rgwan> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> rgwan: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<rgwan> 啥意思
<Loongjiang> 他想做你老婆呗
<pocoyo> .\
<happyaron> git.kernel.org速度有点慢啊。
<RavenChan> cfy, hey，有在上推么？
<cfy> RavenChan: 我没有
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么了?
<RavenChan> cfy, 没什么就问问= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦...
<pocoyo> RavenChan: 我在上.
<RavenChan> pocoyo, 我知道= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 好像写个bot
<RavenChan> cfy, 想
<cfy> RavenChan: 啥类型的?
<RavenChan> cfy, 额，你知道 #arch-cn里那个zfish么？
<cfy> 不知道...
<pocoyo`> RavenChan: 去问问不就知道了.?\
<RavenChan> cfy, 那你可以去#arch-cn @ OFTC,调戏一下它看
<ofan> RavenChan: 那个怎么了?
<RavenChan> ofan, 想做一个类似的twitter bot
<cfy> RavenChan: OFTC是啥,直接进入那个频道?
<RavenChan> cfy, oftc是另一个irc服务器
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦....
<RavenChan> cfy, perl有oauth库可用
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么了?
<RavenChan> cfy, 可能比较方便，用perl写bot的话
<cfy> RavenChan: 肯定用perl写啊,否则你用啥?
<RavenChan> cfy, = =,别说穿嘛！
<cfy> RavenChan: = =
<ofan> vbox你们的版本是多少?
<RavenChan> ofan, 4.0.2
<cfy> perl用上gmp的库也挺快
<Loongjiang> 问个比较棘手的问题,用firefox上网时有些(javascrip?)内的中文会出现方块是怎么回事,换了google-chrome也一样
<Use-Firefox> ...
<ofan> 悲..
<Loongjiang> ofan: 悲什么
<ofan> qemu是不是必须cpu支持虚拟化?
<RavenChan> ofan, qemu-kvm
<RavenChan> ofan, 才要的吧
<ofan> RavenChan: qemu-kvm是什么?
<ofan> 另一个版本?
<RavenChan> ofan, 带kvm支持的qemu
<ofan> RavenChan: 奥. tkx..
<blacklightmoon> windows 下面好用的邮件客户端有什么？
<happyaron> thunderbird
<cfy> opera
<blacklightmoon> opera？
<cfy> opera内置邮件客户端嘛
<blacklightmoon> thunderbird 大吗？
<blacklightmoon> happyaron: 会不会很慢？thunderbird
<happyaron> blacklightmoon: 不会
<happyaron> 但是对exchange似乎没有支持
<blacklightmoon> happyaron: 奥  谢谢
<yilian> 郁闷，为什么IE无法打开谷歌，提示无法打开搜索页，Firefox就能打开呢？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 當媽太欠打了。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: ?
<yilian> 提示无法显示该页
 * edison0354 有人用andchat没？
<hymnusAlae> yilian, Firefox也是Win下的嗎？
<yilian> 是的
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 那句“你很羡慕吗？”？
<hymnusAlae> iGoogle, 嘿，這好些天都沒有看見你了……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 不是。
<yilian> 我Firefox没有用代理之类的，IE也没有，真奇怪
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 是那句“好像有場邂逅呀……”
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 汗
<yilian> 我的Firefox的隐私和高级选项失效了，无法显示，无法查看
<hymnusAlae> yilian, 那個，我5年前中病毒的情況就是你的那個情況。
<hymnusAlae> yilian, 當時的解決方法是重裝……哈哈哈
<yilian> 我也觉得像，就是安装youcam4的，豪华版后的问题
<gebjgd> yilian, #windows出门左转
<Warm_HUG> 终于可以irc了么？
<taelle> hehe
<Warm_HUG> 我是正确utf8？
<Warm_HUG> 测试
<^k^> Warm_HUG, ....  ㍩ 
<Warm_HUG> `new
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 我这里显示不乱码的
<Warm_HUG> edison0354: ok
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: 但是kk那个是啥意思……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 你打個“測試”他就會這樣吧。
<Warm_HUG> edison0354: 明显在和我捣乱，傻bot
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 哦
<edison0354> 测试
<edison0354> 测试
<^k^> edison0354, ....  ㍩ 
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 你好有聊。
<Warm_HUG> ^k^: 你好傻子
<edison0354> ……
<edison0354> hi
<hymnusAlae> 你們這些人……
<Warm_HUG> 还是皮筋好啊
<edison0354> Warm_HUG: +1
<^k^> edison0354, 好  ㍩ 
<hymnusAlae> Konversation用戶表示沒有壓力……
<edison0354> andirc不知道为啥默认连ipv6的freenode，直接导致我连不上……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 表示不用KDE
<yilian> 不知道IE8是否免于灾难，好像IE7这个是正常现象
<edison0354> yilian: 无视ID
<edison0354> yilian: 无视IE用户
<hymnusAlae> yilian, 用你的Firefox就是了，還能上acfun看全部的視頻。IE還有看不了的。
<happyaron>  irssi用户没有压力
<Yuking> 哪个知道reiser4现在到底啥样了？
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, zen-kernel裏有，應該是沒有太大問題。
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/WKLVI.png
<Yuking> hymnusAlae:刚刚看了的确还是有人在维护它，而且也有说法2011年会被加入到kernel
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, 去年還是前年LKM上有篇文章在說公司方面很積極的在做工作，說會很快進入內核的。
<ofan> 虚拟机里的xp装杀软 是不是有点那啥...
<Yuking> hymnusAlae: 哦……觉得ext4的空间利用率太低了，我现在一直在用reiserfs3.6，但它的性能的确有点问题
<Yuking> hymnusAlae: 正在编译2.6.37下面的reiser4，马上测试一下它和3.6的空间利用率有何差异
<Yuking> hymnusAlae: 主要是针对大量的小文件
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 表示chromium也有的视频不能看
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 哎，acfun很強大……
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, 表示實在不想折騰了……而且用 reiser4 不能用 genkernel，後來就不搞了。
<NoIE> http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2011-02-06/12505157652.shtml
<Warm_HUG> 3.1的雷鸟设置电子邮件已经不是傻瓜化了，海豚智商就能搞定
<NoIE> 苹果iOS 4.2.1遭完美破解 Linux版Windows版软件放出
<Yuking> hymnusAlae: 我的是lfs，就是来折腾玩的 :p
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 哈，那上午看Cnbeta上說什麽網站離線又是怎麽回事呀？
<hymnusAlae> Warm_HUG, 海豚比人聰明好吧，
<NoIE> hymnusAlae: 没注意。。。
<Warm_HUG> hymnusAlae: 你们海豚总是发表这种离经叛道的言论
<Yuking> 准备找个老硬盘来测试
<hymnusAlae> Warm_HUG, 多謝誇獎……
 * edison0354 求推荐支持EPUB格式的android软件～
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, 你還是玩步步高點讀機吧，你現在的玩法太殘忍了。
<hymnusAlae> Yuking, 話說自從藥化重修後我再也不敢太折騰了……換個bsd都已經到頭了……
<Yuking> hymnusAlae: 哈哈……我不用读书了，就把读书的时间来折腾电脑好了
<yilian> IE重置设置后就恢复了，哈哈哈哈，IE的自定义搜索莫名默认是百度的了，有谁知道如何抵制百度的任何链接的方法
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, aldiko
<hymnusAlae> yilian, 把hosts改了。
<edison0354> yilian: 用改HOSTS
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 好用不？wikipad上有四个软件，不知道哪个好用
<yilian> 能用通配符吗？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我在怨念ireader不支持……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 我看回復算比較多的一個（中文回復），也有個FBReader的交流群。話說你試試吧。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, android文件卸載也有大量垃圾？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 啥意思？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 如果卸載程序不會留什麽垃圾的話，大膽試就是了。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 应该不留吧
<RavenChan> 话说你们觉得gae会支持perl么？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: ireader是中国人开发的……
<edison0354> RavenChan: Google既然已经选了python^
<RavenChan> edison0354, java支持似乎就是在用户要求下增加的
<edison0354> RavenChan: 哦
<happyaron> yilian: hosts里把baidu.com指向 google
<RavenChan> http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/issues/detail?id=34
<yilian> 都说chrome对w3c支持最多，有什么依据？怎么判断啊？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Issue 34 - googleappengine - Add Perl support - Project Hosting on Google Code
<NoIE> acid3测试.
<taelle> quit
<yilian> “/quit”
<yilian> chrome的插件就是没有firefox的多
<happyaron> 那是一定的。。。
<happyaron> xul都快成虚拟机了。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 电子市场里面的APP是不是和区域有关？
<yilian> 百度有多少IP啊？
<edison0354> yilian: 直接把域名用hosts弄到Google就行了啊
<yilian> 没有用
<yilian> 我想保留mp3.baidu.com的功能，怎么弄呢？
<edison0354> yilian: 用Google music
<gebjgd> edison0354, yilian foobnix
<yilian> 百度的云输入法不错啊
<NoIE> 搜狗呢？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 你還用KDE？能設置 KDM 不能？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 额，fbreader是GPL的
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我是G党……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, fbreader是GPL的怎麽了？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 好啊
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ……沒有聽說過……這都什麽理由……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 只是开源……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 支持开源
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你用啥软件扫二维码？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 我不用android……我的手機還是2000年的。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 额，记错了，那天谁用G7来者……
<OOOooo> 都在吃饭？
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, !!
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 会python吗？
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, no
<OOOooo> 这里有没有资深pythoner .....
<NoIE> 我的手机是2006年的.
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 有的
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 我有一個97年的一個00年的，都是moto的，然後就悲劇的再也沒有新手機。
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 人呢？
<hymnusAlae> NoIE, 人家電信送的免費手機都比我的好。
<NoIE> hymnusAlae: 我的是国产的，现在还在用。
<NWMonster> OOOooo: 找资深的pyer为何不去#python找。。。来#ubuntu-cn岂不错了地方？
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 你是說要在線的呀？我不知道。話說topic“直接提問、耐心等待”
<OOOooo> NWMonster, 英文水。
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 我问了几天了，自己也思考了几天
<OOOooo> 还是无解
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 所以你再打出來看有沒有人唄，冷清的很的話，就算打出來過了1個小時也會有人看到的。
<flh> ls
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 至少比你這樣要好，說不定就來人了。
<OOOooo> <OOOooo> 比如  a = "abcd"
<OOOooo> <OOOooo> import re
<OOOooo> <OOOooo> b = re.a
<OOOooo> <OOOooo> 怎么让这个 re.a  == re.abcd
<OOOooo> <OOOooo> 这个怎么解决呢？有人知道吗？
<^k^> OOOooo:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, eval?
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, eval ，不是吧？
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 我不知道。只是猜測。你是要讓a的內容起作用吧。要我我只能想到eval……話說雖然很多人反對這個，不過做這種任務，eval很直接的說……
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 对呀，让a 的值赋到 re.a 的a上面
<lemon> Is there anyone?
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 很多人
<OOOooo> 这样据说很危险？
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 我安装谷歌地球后 怎么不能启动
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 是危險。不過你做好各種判斷也可以不那麽危險。
<lemon> http://translate.google.com.hk/translate?hl=zh-CN&langpair=en|zh-CN&u=http://www.google.com/earth/download-earth.html
<lemon> 这个上面下的deb
<lemon> 安装之后不能启动
<lemon> 很神奇的一件事
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 你在terminal下執行google earth的程序，把回復給出來。
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 多于4行用paste
<heiher> lemon: 是不是什么地方的依赖有问题了？找找看有没有哪个PPA在维护？
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 試試看有沒有什麽內容。
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:~$ google earth
<lemon> google：找不到命令
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:~$
<lemon> googleearth：找不到命令
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 这回神奇了
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 终端下 都有没有命令
<billlee> lemon, 你要找到安装的位置，googleearth 不会安装到 /usr 下
<billlee> lemon, 应该是在 /opt 下，自己找找
<lemon> billlee: 我是用deb安装的
<Yuking> 用了32979个小文件测试了下，发现reiser4和3还有差别，在分区完全一样的情况下（10G），格式化完后4比3总容量少了约500M，但这三万多的文件占用空间4比3也少了约30M。
<billlee> lemon, 启动不了的问题或是字体的问题一般是因为它的 qt 库不行
<lemon> billlee: 那怎么解决
<heiher> lemon: 用 dpkg -L 包名称 看看
<billlee> lemon, googleearth不是开源软件，一般会装到 /opt
<lemon> billlee: 恩  我那到了 是在opt里
<OOOooo> lemon, $google\ earth
<lemon> OOOooo: ？？
<OOOooo> 有空格。
<billlee> lemon, 你看看命令行输出吧，如果是 qt 库的问题就要把它自带的库删掉，再安装软件源里的qt库，再建立符号连接
<lemon> OOOooo: 不明白 没有反应
<billlee> lemon, 文件名带空格时需要用\转义
<hymnusAlae> lemon, ……
<lemon>  dpkg -L google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<lemon> 未曾安装软件包“google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb”。
<lemon> 使用 dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) 来检测打包好的文件，
<lemon> 还可以用过 dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) 来列出它们的内容。
<OOOooo> lemon, 你把 /opt 下的谷歌启动器 链接到 /usr/bin/  然后在输入 $google\ earth  或者你把空格去掉
<billlee> 一般是连接到 /usr/local/bin
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 其實你可以的單擊你下的那個包來看文件內容。不用 dpkg 來看。
<OOOooo> 话说谷歌地球没有AMD64的 ...
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 如果是 Ubuntu 下，單擊 deb 包出現的那個窗口裏有 deb 包的內容，找到那個程序的文件名。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 恩
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 找到之後把整個路徑都打出來算了。 /opt/googleearth/bin/googleearth 什麽的這樣的。
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 把它全打出來執行就成。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: /opt/google/erath/free
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 未发现bin
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 只是具個例子，就是說把字打全執行，把終端裏的內容發上來……
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 我給的那個不是真的地址。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 在终端里执行吗
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 對，比如 gnome-terminal
<billlee> lemon, 在终端执行
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 找到一个googleerath-bin
<billlee> lemon, 应该是它了
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 然后./googleerath-bin？
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 可以。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: bash: ./googleerath-bin: 没有那个文件或目录
<hymnusAlae> 拼錯了。
<hymnusAlae> googleearth不是 googleerath
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 再檢查下。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 哦
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 善用tab補齊，可以省很多事的。
 * hymnusAlae 離開下
<lemon> hymnusAlae: bash: ./googleearth-bin: 没有那个文件或目录
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 还是这样
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 明明是有那个东西的
<M-sprite> my panel disappear now, how to connect wireless that no key under terminal with command line ?
 * edison0354 PPA—-ppa:atareao/atareao，集成了比如Picapy, My Weather Indicator,Touchpad Indicator, Google Reader Indicator 等小提示器程序
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 无解了
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 把地址給齊。
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 你在不在它的目錄下。不在不能用 ./ 的
<lemon> http://translate.google.com.hk/translate?hl=zh-CN&langpair=en|zh-CN&u=http://www.google.com/earth/download-earth.html
<M-sprite> my panel disappear now, how to connect wireless that no key under terminal with command line ?
<OT_iux> M-sprite: which wireless device you are using?
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 我在他目录下的
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 把pwd的結果給我。
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 執行 pwd
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:/opt/google/earth/free$ ./googleearth-bin
<lemon> bash: ./googleearth-bin: 没有那个文件或目录
<billlee> M-sprite, 看不懂你的鸟语
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 那執行 ls 呢？
<M-sprite> i have not ibus PinYin here now
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:/opt/google/earth/free$ pwd
<lemon> /opt/google/earth/free
<OT_iux> M-sprite: which wireless device you are using?
<ofan>  /away
<lemon> hymnusAlae: ls也有那个文件
<M-sprite> OT_iux: wlan0 in notebook
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 把 ls -l 結果給我吧，我確認一下有沒有拼寫錯誤什麽的。
<edison0354> lemon: sudo chmod 777
<billlee> 权限问题
<OT_iux> =.=, M-sprite, I mean the device type and/or driver version
<hymnusAlae> lemon, ls -l 另外還可以把權限給出來。
<edison0354> lemon: 试试……
<edison0354> lemon: sudo chmod +x也行
<M-sprite> poste: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=316269
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [急!!!]我的笔记本的gnome的panel没了,无法点击联网按钮联网
<billlee> 755
<lemon> 慢一点  那么多人  反应不过来
<M-sprite> OT_iux: i want to connect wireless command line ....
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 嗯，試試 billlee 的方法。用 sudo chmod +x ./googleearth-bin
<hymnusAlae> M-sprite, have you tried aptitude install gnome-panel ?
<billlee> 什么777, 教坏小孩
<ofan> 7777
<OT_iux> M-sprite: I understand... but different device type needs different driver module
<OT_iux> M-sprite: and different driver will lead to different command
<lemon> hymnusAlae:  sudo chmod +x ./googleearth-bin  这个之后，没有反应
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:/opt/google/earth/free$ sudo chmod +x ./googleearth-bin
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:/opt/google/earth/free$
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 沒有反應是對的。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 汗
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 然後再執行 ./googleearth-bin
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 有反應說明出錯了。
<M-sprite> OT_iux: only wlan0 on my notebook ....
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:/opt/google/earth/free$ sudo chmod +x ./googleearth-bin
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:/opt/google/earth/free$ ./googleearth-bin
<lemon> bash: ./googleearth-bin: 没有那个文件或目录
<OT_iux> M-sprite: 你要告诉我你的硬件型号阿……不同的驱动型号，对应命令行下的模块似乎是不一样的，水星的几个似乎需要用windows驱动
<edison0354> billlee: 好吧，对于那些东西，我习惯性的777下去了就……反正是一堆bin……
<OT_iux> 啧，闪了
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 不好意思，再麻煩你給個 ls -l 的結果吧……
<billlee> lemon, 贴 ls -l 的结果吧
<lemon> 这地球真不给力
<lemon> r--r--r--   1 root root    73318 2010-12-03 12:16 drivers.ini
<lemon> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root     1112 2010-12-03 12:16 googleearth
<lemon> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       34 2011-02-06 18:49 google-earth -> /opt/google/earth/free/googleearth
<lemon> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root     5452 2010-12-11 14:46 googleearth-bin
<lemon> -rw-r--r--   1 root root      390 2010-12-11 14:46 google-earth.desktop
<lemon> -r--r--r--   1 root root    18011 2010-12-03 12:16 gpl.txt
<^k^> lemon:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<OT_iux> @@ Google Earth不是有官方PPA么
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 下次放paste裏面就好。這樣，你再試試 ./googleearth
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 或者 ./google-earth
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 都試一遍再說吧。
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:/opt/google/earth/free$ ./googleearth
<lemon> ./googleearth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<lemon> lemon@Lemon:/opt/google/earth/free$ ./google-earth
<lemon> ./google-earth: 43: ./googleearth-bin: not found
<OT_iux> ***@***:/opt/google/earth/free$ sh google-earth
<edison0354> OT_iux: 那个PPA好像挂了
<OOOooo> lemon, 你这个是怎么回事？一个谷歌地球，问题这么多？
<OOOooo> @@
<OT_iux> edison0354: 噢= =我太久没去关注它了，都不知道它已经挂了 xD
<edison0354> OT_iux: 不过mediabuntu的源里还是有的
<lemon> OOOooo: 鸟知道 不能启动就这样了
<OT_iux> @@酱紫阿
<edison0354> OT_iux: 好像～
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 有了
<hymnusAlae> lemon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<lemon> hymnusAlae: ？
<OOOooo> lemon, 你到谷歌地球的目录去启动
<OOOooo> 也没用？
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 這裏就是你的問題的情況，按照這個做。
<lemon> OOOooo: 一直在目录里
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 沒有用，他現在就在目錄裏。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 好我看看
<OOOooo> lemon, 那在目录里面使用 终端 启动，失败的话，有出错信息的
<hymnusAlae> lemon, If you get this message, installing package "lsb-core" should help. It certainly did on my system (Ubuntu 10.10 with GoogleEarth 6.0.0.1735 (beta)), but there are several posting on the net that indicate that it may help with other combination of versions as well.
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 所以就 aptitude install lsb-core吧，必要的話加 sudo。
<OOOooo> lemon, 32位系统还是 64位？
<billlee> 我记得我用googleearth时没这么多问题呀，就是中文的问题
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 我的完全没有出错的信息
<lemon> OOOooo: 我的完全没有出错的信息
<lemon> OOOooo: 32的
<OOOooo> lemon, 三十二位还有这个奇怪的问题？
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 最下面不是你的情況嗎？“Google Earth 6 not starting - /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin: not found”
<lemon> OOOooo: rp不好
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 網頁裏有的。
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 試試吧。
<OOOooo> 我使用三十二的时候，一点问题都没有耶，debian fedora opensuse
<OOOooo> -_-
<huangg> è´µ
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 三十二，好囧……
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 我什么./  之后都没有信息 就是说找不到
<huangg> è²´
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 三十二位
<OOOooo> -_-
<lemon> 我也囧了
<OOOooo> lemon, ssh看看，我想看热闹
<OOOooo> :P
<lemon> OOOooo: ssh是啥子
<hymnusAlae> lemon, http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=144696eab7d5a9c7&hl=en
<OOOooo> 。。。。
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 你就按那個做就好，安裝 lsb-core 就成了。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 恩，这在安
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 这东西就神奇了，deb安装的时候明明说什么依赖都好的
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 我没有用bin来安装
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我觉得吧，你现在开始，一步一步教他加mediabuntu的源，安装，要快的多
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 我怎麽知道medibuntu有google earth……
<OOOooo> lemon, 使用低版本的看看
<lemon> edison0354: mediabuntu这个是什么
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我告诉你，是有的
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 我用了2年的ubuntu也沒有用其它什麽源呀。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 额，你PPA也不用
<edison0354> lemon: ubuntu的一个衍生版本
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 不用。有什麽需要的軟件都手編譯。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我是ubuntu tweak加源的
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: ==
<lemon> edison0354: ubun的版本还真多
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 好東西呀，ubuntu tweak
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你gentoo去吧……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 這不是現在是freebsd了嗎……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 哦
<ofan> …
<lemon> ./googleearth-bin
<lemon> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgoogleearth_free.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lemon> 这回出现了一些error了
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: bsd和linux差多少？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 差不了太多，不過出問題也煩。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我真的觉得你教他装源吧……
<OOOooo> lemon, 安装低版本的谷歌地球。
<edison0354> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/pE3yU8K3izw/
<lemon> OOOooo: 低版本怎么装
<OOOooo> lemon, 你是六点零以上的版本吧？
<lemon> OOOooo: 那个5的
<billlee> 直接执行bin肯定不行，环境没设置
<OOOooo> 换五点零的版本
<OOOooo> lemon, 在谷歌地球网站选择版本
<lemon> OOOooo: 原来是6.0的
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 下次可以試試在 bing 上搜索這些問題，其實都能找到的。
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 如果還想繼續折騰呢，參考這裏： http://www.gtdworld.com/?p=85 最後有你那個問題的解決方法。
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to Install Google Earth on Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) | GTDWORLD
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 如果不想折騰的話，就按 OOOooo, 說的改版本。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 我喜欢折腾
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 那看那個鏈接給的方法吧。在後面。
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 恩
<hymnusAlae> lemon, 就是執行 chcon -t textrel_shlib_t <replace with path to GoogleEarth installation>/*.so.*
<lemon> hymnusAlae: 晕了
<hymnusAlae> 把中間那個地址改了，改成你的應該是 /opt/google/earth/free之類的吧。
<OOOooo> lemon, 我是六十四位的系统，装不了，还得等等
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, http://www.gtdworld.com/?p=85 上面就是64位的。
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 不要找借口喲~
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 官方的？
<billlee> hymnusalae, 桌面系统没有开 selinux 吧
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你用bing的？
<lemon> OOOooo: http://translate.google.com.hk/translate?hl=zh-CN&langpair=en|zh-CN&u=http://www.google.com/earth/download-earth.html
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, 我用google的。
<edison0354> billlee: fedora开了的
<lemon> OOOooo: 这里不是有64的吗
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 開了的吧。
<myke2> 谁用kvm启动过物理机器上的系统
<hymnusAlae> billlee, ubuntu好像多少年前就開了吧。
<hymnusAlae> billlee, (其實也沒有多少年……
<huangg> io01l
<OOOooo> lemon, hymnusAlae 那是测试版，通不过
<myke2> hymnusAlae: Ub是跟着Deb开的吧? 我记得SELinux似乎在Deb的base里面
<billlee> ubuntu 没开
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我不知道。反正我用 Gentoo 的時候用的是 grSecurity，沒有用 SELinux。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 那玩意到底有什么用?
<lemon> 现在是出来了，但是乱码了
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 听说好像是限制root权力的
<myke2> lemon: 删除中文
<myke2> lemon: google earth对么
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 提供一個 Mandatory access control，再提供一個 exec shield。後者和 PIE 結核可以實現ASLR
<lemon> myke2: 恩
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我記得是這樣。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 太专业，听不懂
<billlee> ubuntu的服务器版默认都不开selinux, 它用apparomr
<myke2> lemon: 删除中文文件, 我当时用过网上方法, 都不奏效, 唯独如此.
<gebjgd> selinux就是渣阿
<hymnusAlae> myke2, MAC的話，你看 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandatory_access_control
<myke2> lemon: 因为GE不是开源的, 他自己封装了QT还是什么的
<lemon> myke2: 中文文件是哪規
<myke2> lemon: 应该在安装目录里面，很明显的记得当时
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 个人计算机有必要么?
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我主要想了解这个
<hymnusAlae> myke2, execshield的話，和PIE結合可以讓二進制載入內存的地址隨機話，可以一定程度上防止攻擊。
<billlee> myke2, 就是另外一种访问控制的结构
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 反正我是出于好玩的目的才搞上的。
<lemon> myke2: 有个lang文件夹  但里面的文件实在太多 不知道那个是中文的
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, 何出此言呀？
<myke2> lemon: 你找，肯定有个很确定是中文的文件
<lemon> myke2: zh-han
<myke2> lemon: 为安全起见mv而不rm
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 安全的話應該是cp吧……
<myke2> lemon: 输入中文地名好像无解
<myke2> hymnusAlae: cp原来文件还在
<gebjgd> hymnusAlae, 出问题的都是带了selinux的
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, ……那原來玩PaX的時候，連Xorg都出問題呢……
<lemon> myke2: 感觉zh-hans.qm zh-hant.qm zh-hant-hk.qm都是中文的  什么简体 繁体的
<myke2> 谁在kvm启动过硬盘上的系统.
<billlee> myke2, 用来控制网络服务，即使以root运行的服务被攻陷，也被控制在只能访问部分内容
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你是說搞走呀 ……
<myke2> lemon: 自己mv就行
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我看錯了。
<lemon> myke2: 把三个都over了
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 你见过有人用rm备份文件么?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我……
<myke2> billlee: 个人计算机没必要吧
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 然後花500元到數據中心去恢復……
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 悲劇的很……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: ext3的话似乎就很难恢复了吧?
<OOOooo> 我是 xfs
<lemon> 谷歌地球会经常更新他的那些道路吗？
<OOOooo> lol
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 似乎還能，至少那個中心的人給我恢復出了幾個比較大的rmvb文件和avi文件。都是我學笛子和劇場版的視頻。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 比较困难而已，能当然有可能的，不像reiserfs那么容易罢了
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 不过如果你经常IO那就希望渺茫了
<billlee> myke2, 我认为个人用户是没必要用
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 看你做什麽。我同學上次在家玩O2的Joogler居然被人用ssh入侵了，然後被執行了一堆 windows 命令，返回無數 not found
<gebjgd> hymnusAlae, selinux为了是安全。selinux反而出的问题更多
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 雖然和 MAC 什麽的沒有關系，但是可以反應個人用戶的網絡環境不一定那麽友好。
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 攻击windows还用ssh？
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 你如果sshd什么的都不启动?
<hymnusAlae> s/ssh/vnc
<soiamso> gebjgd: 很多年前的事情了吧
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 你linux开vnc的?
<hymnusAlae> OOOooo, 打錯了，vnc，而且還是用android手機上的，搞的當時我和他都很緊張。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 玩joogler不開vnc怎麽玩？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 去年也有吧
<billlee> 如果SShd被攻陷，mac也没用呀
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae,  windows 是RDP吧？
<ofan> hymnusAlae: vnc没密码?
<hymnusAlae> soiamso, 你來了，新年快樂！
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 他得到你的root了?
<soiamso> hymnusAlae: 新年好，你是？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 不知道。他當時給我復制了一些字。
<billlee> SShd本来就应该被允许访问全系统
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 沒有密碼。
<myke2> billlee: 不是吧，可以chroot
<lemon> 楼上各位讲什么  小弟基本上听不懂
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 那也叫入侵....
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 當時都想的誰會來我們家上vnc呀……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 没有密码人家当然可以随意登陆你电脑咯
<OOOooo> hymnusAlae, 没有密码怎么能链接呢？windows Linux默认没有密码是不能远程访问的呢
<OOOooo> -_-
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 人家不是刻意的
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 問題是誰沒有事拿個android設備跑別人家上wifi點然後再vnc一個。
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 你不知道很多人都是整天扫描别人端口的?
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 當時是不知道……
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 是扫描的
<myke2> ofan: 不过我这里似乎即使端口全开也很难扫到
<ofan> 扫描首选就是ssh开的和vnc开的端口
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 沒有密碼也不是說沒有防備，當時無線路由是設置了mac白名單的。他怎麽上到我們無線的到現在也不知道。
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 没联网?
<billlee> mac可以改吧
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 沒有。
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 那就是内网的
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 對。
<ofan> hymnusAlae: wifi也没密码?
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 你能解釋嗎？mac白名單，最後還連上的……
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 有吧我記得。
<ofan> hymnusAlae: wep?
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 我記得密碼還是什麽xxdsb之類的東西。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 你既然是mac地址
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 那就不知道了，他設置的。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 不是静态分配的吗?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 對靜態的。
<ofan> hymnusAlae: mac地址可以伪造
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 你怎么没有把他ip什么得到
<myke2> ofan: 我觉得可能性不大
<myke2> ofan: 除非存心要攻击你
<myke2> ofan: 否则怎么会知道你的mac地址
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 偽造這個我知道。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 应该是你的路由器被别人攻陷了？
<billlee> 根据以上讨论，你们一定是有内奸
<hymnusAlae> ofan, Gentoo的/etc/conf.d/net裏都能輕松隨機mac設置。反正事情過去了。看著那些個Windows命令反正我們沒有什麽擔心的，後來把無線路由重新搞了一下，然後把joggler更新了一下就不連網了。
<hymnusAlae> billlee, ……
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 這個真沒有想過，回頭我問問看。
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 有点搞笑了,对方不知道连的是linux?
<hymnusAlae> ofan, 不知道什麽情況。當時問他說那人用android的，還不知道linux。他說log裏沒有看到其它的信息。
<hymnusAlae> soiamso, 感謝去年一年的指導。
<myke2> ofan: 对了，问你一个事情
<soiamso> hymnusAlae: 互相指导，
<ofan> myke2: what?
<myke2> ofan: 路由器可以从外网登陆吗?
<if_else> 各位，如何同步 hwclock 到系统时间，谢谢
<ofan> myke2: 可以
<ofan> myke2: 说哪个登陆,ssh?
<if_else> 现在是系统时间不对，hwclock时间是对的
<billlee> if_else, man
<myke2> if_else: 让 billlee 告诉你
<myke2> ofan: 我忽然觉得非常危险
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 你如果用 ntpd 的話，這些事情都不用費心的。
<ofan> myke2: 什么危险
<myke2> ofan: 大多数路由器都是开放80端口的吧?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我原來那Gentoo什麽都試，什麽grsecurity pax hardened-gcc luks什麽的都上了一輪。
<ofan> myke2: 一般不允许远程登陆
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 最近沒有力氣了就不管了。
<ofan> myke2: 路由器会屏蔽外网的,可以设置成远程登陆
<myke2> ofan: 但是我用nmap扫描发现端口是在监听的
<ofan> myke2: ...
<OT_iux> M-sprite: 你搞定了么？
<ofan> myke2: 不监听 内网怎么登陆
<OT_iux> M-sprite: 其实可以用Auto Auth0 联网然后重装Panel么
<myke2> ofan: 如何测试从外网登陆? 挂代理如何?
<ofan> myke2: 路由器上都有设置
<myke2> ofan: 我要从外网测试下
<if_else> hymnusAlae: 兄台，我这里不长一直联网的
<billlee> myke2, 用外网IP就行了吧
<hymnusAlae> if_else, 哦，這樣……
<hymnusAlae> if_else, --hctosys  Set the System Time from the Hardware Clock.
<myke2> billlee: 不行，我traceroute发现直接到达外网ip的，
<if_else> billlee: 兄台，谢谢，hwclock -s 谢谢
<ofan> myke2: 你试试
<myke2> billlee: 没有经过任何外部的路由器
<billlee> myke2, 你的路由真先进，我这里就要到外面绕一圈
<lemon> 长见识了
<ofan> myke2: 直接访问试试不就知道了
<myke2> ofan: 我看见设置了，默认是关闭远程登陆的
<billlee> myke2, 不过就算直接到，那逻辑上也应该算作外网的访问呀
<myke2> 谁用kvm启动过电脑上的双系统?
<heiher> myke2: 我。
<myke2> heiher: 是win7吗?
<myke2> heiher: 我这里到grub就下不下去了
<heiher> myke2: 没有用过 win7，在 kvm 里用过 xp
<heiher> 用 kvm 你还用双系统啊。。。
<myke2> heiher: 本来有双系统
<heiher> myke2: 哦。
<myke2> heiher: 不用kvm就qemu能启动到后面，但是启动了kvm就不行了
<myke2> heiher: 但是BSOD
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 悲劇的很，安裝了半天了，proc從來沒有挂載過，都沒有寫到 fstab 裏，我說怎麽kdesu用著二百般不爽。
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，bitlbee + irssi 起来了，怎么聊天来
<iGoogle> if_else: go on help
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=300506
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - opera 跑 bitlbee
<Lavande> 用mysqldump 把多个数据库备份成一个文件，和备份成多个文件，有啥区别不？
<myke2> qemu启动电脑上的Windows 7操作系统，STOP 0x0000007F 怎么回事
<ofan> ...
<Guest11224> ...
<edison0354> ofan: Guest11224  你俩咋了？
<Guest11224> ／nick suteng
<edison0354> Guest11224: 改成半角字符……
<Guest11224> ....
<myke2> 请问chainloader +1这里+1是什么意思
<myke2> 哦，是第一分区
<ofan> 从第一个扇区引导
<myke2> 第一扇区
<jyf1987> +2呢？
<myke2> ofan: qemu -m 1024 -vga std -clock rtc -hda /dev/sda
<myke2> ofan: 有问题吗?
<ofan> myke2: 不会qemu
<myke2> hymnusAlae: kvm是否支持grub2
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我不知道。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我沒有玩過kvm
<myke2> ofan: 一个扇区512字节吗?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 一般的是，最新的有的不是。
<ofan> myke2: 一般是吧,看硬盘
<edison0354> myke2: 最新的是4KB
<edison0354> myke2: chainloader +1是把引导权下放给当前的root的PBR上的启动代码
<myke2> edison0354: 为什么kvm之后无法chainloader
<edison0354> myke2: 我都不知道啥是kvm^
<myke2> edison0354: 内核级别虚拟机
<edison0354> myke2: 哦，那xen呢？
<myke2> edison0354: kvm是Linux内核里面有的
<edison0354> myke2: 哦
<edison0354> myke2: 不能直接在grub里面写代码启动？必须chainloader +1？
<myke2> edison0354: 不是，我发现无法chainloader +1
<DaBao> Kdenlive 最新完整翻译完成啦！\(^o^)/ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=316303&start=0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ［翻译包下载］Kdenlive 简体中文翻译［邀请大家帮忙除错］
<happyaron> roylez_: notmuch 试过吗？
<Kandu> DaBao: thx :D
<DaBao> (^_^)
<klose> 请教大家，bitlbee可以和erc一起使用吗？
<freeflying> klose: xchat吧
<phoenixlzx> 各位用Openbox的童鞋，都用的什么网络管理？
<lainme> klose: 可以吧，erc是客户端，bitlbee是服务端
<klose> lainme: 恩，谢谢，我刚刚弄好。 现在可以在emacs里面使用msn了
<DaBao> (￣o￣).zZ 困。。。，大家也洗洗睡吧~
<Naux> happy new year
<hymnusAlae> Naux, 春節好。
<Naux> 有一个软件控制风扇转速的是什么?^_^
<ofan> 有控制cpu频率的
<myke2> ofan: cpufreq不行?
<hymnusAlae> lm-sensors?
<hymnusAlae> laptop-mode-tools?
<hymnusAlae> 記不清了。你看看吧。
<ofan> myke2: cpufreq只控制频率吧
<myke2> ofan: 哦，我想你怎么会问cpu freq的
<Naux> 谢谢....主要就是UBUNTU运行风扇转的太利害的说
<ofan> Naux: 显卡amd的?
<Naux> 中了
<Naux> 恩
<ofan> Naux: a卡要用闭源驱动
<Naux> 装了ATI驱动
<ofan> 激活闭源驱动
<phoenixlzx> arch openbox童鞋们都用的什么网络管理？
<ofan> 没有网络管理的飘过..
<myke2> phoenixlzx: NM
<phoenixlzx> 没有？？
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 干吗折腾openbox呢
<phoenixlzx> myke2: GNOME带不动
<myke2> phoenixlzx: awesome
<phoenixlzx> 我都折腾好了
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=316310
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 哦？你输入法用折呢？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 简洁清爽Openbox~
<Naux> 生活在于折腾
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 什么
<phoenixlzx> myke2: ibus
<ytojack> ytojack, [本句测试用!!]
<Naux> IBUS好慢.....怎么變的象SOUGOU那样?
<phoenixlzx> 我主要想知道wicd怎样建立拨号连接和加密无线网
<myke2> phoenixlzx: ibus??
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 看下你的.xinitrc
<phoenixlzx> myke2: 然后呢
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 拨号不行，要pppoe
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 闲麻烦就用network manager
<Naux> NM我到会
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 不是wicd折腾的
<myke2> phoenixlzx: wicd就是无线网络
<Naux> NM挺友好了
<phoenixlzx> myke2: pppoe跟.xinitrc有什么关系？
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 而且我们实践下来大多数都觉得wicd不是特别好，断线不会自动链接
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 输入法和.xinitrc有关
<phoenixlzx> ibus很好用
<Naux> xinitrc什么?我才学IBUS
<Naux> 才学UBUNTU >_<
<ytojack> phoenixlzx, :我的五笔偶尔失真..
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 你恐怕有dbus-launch?
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 在.xinitrc
<Naux> 怎么提高IBUS效率?
<myke2> phoenixlzx: ibus很好用？你什么操作系统
<phoenixlzx> myke2: archlinux呀
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 我也是
<phoenixlzx> ibus越用越舒服
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 我ibus只要apm大概到80以上，就暴了
<Naux> 怎么做到的?
<phoenixlzx> 也别是升级到1.3后
<Naux> 额....我的1.2= =
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 现在我用fcitx, 非常稳定, 虽然有些功能似乎不如ibus
<phoenixlzx> ibus有个“sun pinyin”，貌似很强大
<myke2> phoenixlzx: fcitx也有sunpinyin
<ytojack> phoenixlzx, myke2 :羡慕4了..
<myke2> phoenixlzx: archlinux差不多可以说最早有fcitx-sunpinyin
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 我见到的发行版里面
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 不过是aur, 不是官方
<phoenixlzx> fcitx，，用这不太习惯，虽然一开始感觉还行
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 是按键不习惯?
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 按键不习惯可以调节，主要是界面不习惯吧?
<happyaron> myke2: 似乎是deb包先出的 :)
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 反正我以前装过ibus, 结果apm一高，马上就暴了
<myke2> happyaron: ppp
<hymnusAlae> 88，各位早點睡喲！
<myke2> happyaron: 那阶段我问你fcitx-sunpinyin怎么没有
<Naux> 88
<myke2> happyaron: 你回答我说
<happyaron> myke2: fcitx-sunpinyin是我协助他release的。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 下周一才进源……
<myke2> happyaron: 这个记性我还是有的
<happyaron> myke2: 对啊，从上传到进源需要等待人审批
<myke2> happyaron: 然后我只能羡慕gebjgd他们早早的已经用上fcitx-sunpinyin了
<happyaron> myke2: debian sid到现在还没有做，因为没人审批
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> myke2: wengxt的ppa很早就有了
<myke2> happyaron: 哦，那我就不清楚了
<happyaron> myke2: wengxt是作者，好吧。。。
<myke2> happyaron: 哦
<myke2> happyaron: 觉得archlinux的aur基本上维护的不多，有的基于vim的插件竟然还是装在vim72目录下的，我还得手工修改。
<phoenixlzx> wait.......a minute! 我再问一下，有没有openbox下比较好的网络管理？
<happyaron> myke2: 有人关心的就维护多点，没人管的就少一点呗
<myke2> phoenixlzx: NM
<Naux> NETWORK MANGER
<myke2> phoenixlzx: powerpill -S networkmanager-applet
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 让我再去看看
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 还是看wiki吧
<phoenixlzx> powerpill？
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 搜索network manager
<phoenixlzx> 不是yaourt，么
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 汗，还用yaourt
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 换bauerbill吧
<myke2> phoenixlzx: yaourt -S bauerbill
<myke2> phoenixlzx: 不过network manager是官方的，所以用不着aur, 还是用powerpill吧
<myke2> phoenixlzx: pacman -S powerpill
<phoenixlzx> 我装powerpill了
<phoenixlzx> bauerbill是什么，有什么优点？
<myke2> phoenixlzx: aria2下载，还有更多，你还是看wiki吧
<Naux> 问下ubuntu源里没IBUS最新的,去GOOGLE CODE 应改下哪个版本?ibus-pinyin-1.3.99.20110119.tar.gz ?
<ofan> yaourt我这快崩溃了
<ofan> yaourt好久没新版本了
<happyaron> Naux: shawn-p-huang的ppa也没有最新的吗？
<phoenixlzx> Naux: 用ubuntu-tweak里哪个PPA
<happyaron> ofan: 不更新就崩溃吧。。。
<Naux> 謝謝去看k那
<happyaron> ofan: arch那天把镜像下载下来了，但是没打起精神装就给删了。。。
<cfy> 史上最大素数
<cfy> http://goo.gl/vDgcL
<ofan> happyaron: 是yaourt本身的问题,arch太需要耐性了.. 适合闲人搞
<ofan> cfy: 干啥用的
<xelister> hi :)
<happyaron> ofan: 加油加油
<happyaron> ofan: 其实我才是折腾，用LTS然后自己backport各种stack玩。。。
<happyaron> ofan: https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/sandbox
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/kernel
<XwinX> 请教一下，Qt 的富文本处理，能不能按照 字符格式来查找，比如要找到所有的红色字符?
<cfy> ofan: 用来装13的....
<happyaron> cfy: 拜见1+3?
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<cfy> 外面声音不断....
<myke2> cfy: 不文明
<XwinX> happyaron: cfy 新年好
<edison0354> cfy: 啥声音？
<Naux> 烟火
<XwinX> 对 Qt 熟吗？
<edison0354> Naux: 今天干嘛放烟火？
<cfy> edison0354: 迎财神....
<edison0354> cfy: 初五是财神？
<cfy> XwinX: 新年好啊
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯,是的
<myke2> 放鞭炮是不考虑别人要睡觉顶顶
<edison0354> cfy: 额，我们貌似没那说法
<edison0354> myke2: 还是大城市好，直接不让放……
<Naux> ....我不知到,我听到的是烟火>_<
<cfy> edison0354: 我也是听我同学说.他家明天放...
<XwinX> edison0354: 有放的
<cfy> edison0354: 上海?
<myke2> edison0354: 上海算大城市吗？
<XwinX> edison0354: 炒死人
<cfy> 这个时候不会禁止的吧....
<edison0354> cfy: 现在小城市……
<gebjgd> myke2, 上海还不是大城市？
<cfy> edison0354: 哦....
<cfy> 我在嘉兴.....
<edison0354> myke2: 算吧
<gebjgd> myke2, 上海是中国第一大城市
<myke2> edison0354: 旁边声音大的要死
<edison0354> XwinX: 我大年初一就是被吵醒的
<myke2> edison0354: 而且一连串一连串
<cfy> 现在说话的都是不放的.
<edison0354> myke2: 我这里现在还好
<edison0354> myke2: 很安静
<cfy> 放的肯定不'在线'....
<cfy> 呵呵.
<edison0354> cfy: 我不敢放炮……
<myke2> cfy: ?
<cfy> edison0354: 我这里显示第二天了...
<myke2> cfy: 哦
<cfy> myke2: ?
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<XwinX> edison0354: 嗯
<cfy> GNU MP: Cannot allocate memory (size=2759208976)....
<cfy> 这是啥情况...
<edison0354> cfy: 隐约听到几千里以外好像在放炮
<cfy> 内存够的呀....
<cfy> 谁用GNU MP的?
<cfy> edison0354: 听到几米以外在放炮....
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<Naux> 我編译IBUS出现... configure: error: Your intltool is too old.  You need intltool 0.35.0 or later.
<Naux> INTITOOL?什么
<myke2> Naux: apt-get build-dep ibus
<cfy> dev-util/intltool
<cfy> emerge dev-util/intltool
<Naux> THANKS...没读文档....>_<
<cfy> 不是说让你装,让你装你就装嘛
<myke2> cfy: 怪不得人家一直找你
<cfy> 管他是啥软件呢:)
<cfy> myke2: ....
<myke2> cfy: 这还叫低调阿……
<cfy> GNU MP: Cannot allocate memory (size=2759208976)
<cfy> 我算是知道了....
<cfy> myke2: 它要申请2.7G的内存啊....
<cfy> 囧.....我内存不够...谁借我点...
<myke2> cfy: 我kvm还没整好呢
<cfy> myke2: ofan
<myke2> cfy: ?
<cfy> myke2: ofan:最大的素数,连用概率法验证我的机子都不够内存...
<cfy> 囧...我听到外面哪里坏了....
<cfy> myke2: 哦?用不来....
<edison0354> cfy: 啥坏了？
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道.听到 叮的一声....
<myke2> cfy: 万一有人乘炮火当中开枪怎么办
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<cfy> myke2: 不知道.你试试.....
<myke2> cfy: 什么我试试阿
<cfy> 谁家有大内存...
<myke2> cfy: 我有老师真的目睹过的
<cfy> time perl  -E 'use bignum lib=>"GMP";say 2**43112609-1;say STDERR "perl done"'| ./prime_test_gmp - 1
<cfy> myke2: 验证素数的.你确定要么?
<myke2> cfy: 有一次上课的时候外面炮火声音很响，然后他就说了这个事情
<cfy> 其实就是调用gmp库
<myke2> cfy: 哦
<myke2> cfy: 验证素数阿
<myke2> cfy: 你不是测试效率么
<myke2> cfy: 自己编写
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1231967
<myke2> cfy: Miller-Rabin算法导论上有的
<cfy> myke2: 自己编写效率不一定高吧.
<cfy> myke2: 这是代码.
<cfy> myke2: 我还没看到那里....
<cfy> myke2: 你试试,我这里要2.7G.你内存这么大么?你多大的?
<myke2> cfy: 2G
<myke2> cfy: 可以翻过去看的嘛
<cfy> myke2: 那和我一样...哪来的2.7G呀...
<myke2> cfy: swap也不行?
<cfy> myke2: 我找找
<cfy> myke2: swap也不能保证有2.7G内存用吧
<myke2> cfy: 我第一次见到过这么大的RAM : 2G. 其实以前都是256
<cfy> myke2: 再说,gmp也没说到头了....可能只是一个步骤....
<myke2> cfy: 你自己编写说不巧就能减少内存了
<cfy> myke2: 嗯,我看看.不过希望不大.你说呢?
<myke2> cfy: 我双系统，想让kvm启动另外一个系统
<myke2> cfy: 你首先要研究下算法吧，否则凭空怎么估计空间复杂度
<cfy> 哦
<cfy> myke2: 你觉得怎么样?你不是看过么?
<myke2> cfy: 没看过，看过目录
<cfy> myke2: 那算法,目录里可没有吧
<Yuking> 有人在用btrfs不？
<edison0354> Yuking: cfy在用
<myke2> cfy: 要么是翻到，眼见看到了
<edison0354> Yuking: aron也是
<myke2> cfy: 反正最近经常要翻，因为DFS
<cfy> Yuking: 我在用.
<cfy> myke2: 哦...
<edison0354> Yuking: 顺便膜拜！
<Yuking> cfy: 为啥挂上后发现它的空间少了很多，被系统保留了？
<cfy> /me Linux localhost 2.6.38-rc3+ #5 SMP Sat Feb 5 12:15:26 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy>  
<cfy> /me Linux localhost 2.6.38-rc3+ #5 SMP Sat Feb 5 12:15:26 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy>  
<myke2> Yuking: df?
<cfy> Linux localhost 2.6.38-rc3+ #5 SMP Sat Feb 5 12:15:26 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy> Yuking: btrfs df /
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> cfy: 刷屏
<Yuking>  7641068        56   6848364   1% /tmp/d
<cfy> Yuking: btrfs fi df /
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么刷屏了....
<cfy> 好几个/me么?
<cfy> 我这里没显示....erc坏掉了?
<cfy> happyaron: 是不是有好几个/me?
<cfy> gfw来了....大家快隐蔽...
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里若干行
<Yuking> cfy: 知道了，是被META占用了，如何把它弄出来？
<happyaron> cfy: game for windows
<cfy> happyaron: 哦...
<happyaron> Yuking: 没有
<Yuking> happyaron: 没有办法？
<GFW> 大家好，我有个问题能帮我一下吗？
<cfy> Yuking: btrfs fi bal /试下.我猜的
<cfy> 大家不要出声.....
<GFW> ？
 * cfy bot?
<happyaron> Yuking: 其实容量没少
<happyaron> Yuking: 只是btrfs的管理模式让df已经很无能为力了
<GFW> 我的mldonkey，我不会用好友功能，怎么查看好友的共享文件呢？有知道的吗？
<Yuking> happyaron: 它现在稳定不？
<cfy> 难道是用gfw的机子登陆的?所以nick是GFW?
<myke2> cfy: 查ip呗
<happyaron> Yuking: 我经历三次断电，其中两次有写入一次仅读取，目前没有任何问题。
<happyaron> Yuking: 只是tools还比较弱
<gebjgd> GFW, windows
<GFW> no，gfw是我自己取的id，:-)，不错吧。
<cfy> myke2: 这个怎么查?
<happyaron> game for windows
<GFW> 我用的lunux。
<GFW> linux。
<cfy> 肯定的嘛
<Yuking> happyaron: 另外，他的空间利用率如何？用系统的df来看的确很差哈
<myke2> cfy: 他ip你不是知道
<cfy> 都用linux....
<cfy> myke2: 那怎么和gfw联系起来呢?
<GFW> 我id是我自己取的，真的喝great fire wall没关系。
<happyaron> Yuking: 我这里感觉没啥不好的，和ext4差不多
<Yuking> happyaron: 我想把系统从现在的reiserfs换到其它的上面，正在测试呢
<happyaron> Yuking: 如果要稳健一点，还是ext4
<Yuking> happyaron: ext4的空间利用率太差了
<ofan> Yuking: 怎么差?
<cfy> myke2: 可能数太大的缘故吧.
<GFW> gebjgd, 不是的，我用的linux，我的mldonkey我不会搜索用户的共享文件。
<knownbad> 我这里btrfs 也没问题
<OT_iux> 我用mldonkey也不知道改怎么搞
<GFW> 汗。
<edison0354> cfy: 俺弱弱的问你，啥是df？
<GFW> 熬。
<OT_iux> 后来还是装了amule= =
<edison0354> GFW: 你最好改个ID……
<gebjgd> GFW, administrator
<OT_iux> GFW这个ID似乎……很嘲讽
<Naux> ...为什么用FLASH看视频,占用资源挺跨张的
<GFW> 太显眼了我的id。
<Yuking> ofan: 我现在home下面有很多源代码，如果换到ext4上，都放不下，在reiserfs上还有好几百M的空间
<knownbad> edison0354:  man df 下
<GFW> 不过挺个性的啊。
<happyaron> Yuking: 有个保留空间
<cfy> edison0354: df?显示分区总共大小,占用,剩余大小,挂在点的软件
<cfy> 挂载
<myke2> Yuking: mount -t btrfs -o compress
<Yuking> happyaron: 我知道，去掉也不行
<GFW> :-)，我在mindforge的china频道混过，有去的吗？
<Yuking> myke2: 压缩后性能会差多少？
<happyaron> Yuking: 呃
<happyaron> Yuking: 性能会提升
<myke2> Yuking: 不会差
<cfy> Yuking: 差啥,好呢
<GFW> 可恶的mldonkey光个kad就弄了两天了。。。。。。。。。
<myke2> Yuking: 除非你的 CPU速度 == 硬盘IO速度
<myke2> GFW: 还是老老实实做你的屏蔽工作吧。
<GFW> 。。。。
<Yuking> 我用了个老硬盘对ext4/reiserfs/reiser4/btrfs测试了下，只是测试空间利用率，在默认情况下，reiserfs最好，reiser4和它接近，都比ext4/btrfs好很多
 * edison0354 话说曾经有个站叫killgfw.com
<GFW> myke2, 无语了。。。。
<cfy> myke2: gmp的算法是前期做些除法,然后再miller-rabin,估计是进行miller-rabin直接死了....
<cfy> GFW: 换掉吧...
<GFW> ok
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还没被抄死？
<cfy> Yuking: 哦?我这里btrfs不错.
<edison0354> PS: ==
<gebjgd> knownbad, ?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么？
<happyaron> Yuking: 如果是文本文件，开压缩之后的btrfs一定最好 :)
<PS> 改好了。
<cfy> Yuking: 你想,我本来pdf啥的,还想压缩下.这样还要考虑到软件是否支持.现在好了.
<myke2> Yuking: 没开压缩？
<PS> 这个不错吧。
<myke2> happyaron: reiserfs没有压缩的吧
<cfy> 不过一段一段输出,貌似btrfs压缩不给力
<knownbad> 没见了你，以为你死在工作上了。
<Naux> - -是不是在CONFIGURE把软件装在其他分区,重装系统的時候就不要再编译,直接可以用?
<happyaron> Yuking: 我的4000封邮件压缩到了65%，里面有很多图片无法压缩
<cfy> myke2: reiserfs的话,小文件存放省空间
<happyaron> myke2: 没有
<Yuking> happyaron: 我试试开压缩
<cfy> Yuking: 你没开压缩啊......
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs也省啊
<myke2> cfy: happyaron 省空间又不是压缩
<knownbad> gebjgd: 新年快乐
<happyaron> myke2: btrfs也省
<PS> edison0354, 怎么了？
<cfy> myke2: 是不是.我也没说压缩....
<happyaron> myke2: 都是放btree里么
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯.
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 你们在讲啥miller rabin? 比较感兴趣
<gebjgd> knownbad, 乐
 * cfy 睡觉去.也差不多了.
<myke2> cfy: happyaron 是某种特殊的树结构存小文件的吧
 * edison0354 以前除夕晚上的鞭炮声最响，现在迎财神的晚上远比除夕要响上几个数量级。从这点可以看出，在中国: 一，人们比以前更迫切地希望能够通过更小的投资获得更多的回报；二，愚民数量呈上升趋势 - ghosTM55
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 判断素数的算法.我也不懂.是gmplib这个库在用.具体你可以看wikipedia
<happyaron> myke2: 都是btree
<Naux> 你们说的我不懂...看来还许重电T_T
<cfy> Jagdwurst: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miller–Rabin_primality_test
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 呵呵
<Jagdwurst> cfy: miller rabin 我知道，我用N个语言写过这个算法
 * PS 今天我爸和我说，维持现状最好了，要不赶走了饱狼，迎来了恶狼更难办。
<cfy> Jagdwurst: nb.....
<myke2> cfy: N = 0？
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 我是说在讨论啥主题?
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 给个c的....gmp的我内存不够.看看那你的.
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 哈哈
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 原来真身在此
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 太吵，影响到我听音乐了
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 没啥.我在玩...那已知的最大素数,用程序验证下....
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 汗
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 记过内存不够大...
<cfy> myke2: 空间呢?主要空间
 * edison0354 为啥我这里没人放炮？?
 * cfy 睡觉去.....
<Yuking> 开压缩前复制进去的文件不影响哈？
<edison0354> cfy: less能直接打开bz2压缩的东西？
<myke2> nnd刚刚炮声听了一会儿又up了
<cfy> Yuking: 不影响
<myke2> cfy: happyaron 现在压缩功能还是部分实现吧
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 内存……用libgmp的内存不够?
<happyaron> myke2: 完全实现
<cfy> edison0354: 可以.我的less连打开bin文件还会自动好像'分析下'....
<myke2> cfy: happyaron 只能 对整个文件系统 而不能细化
<happyaron> myke2: 嗯，这倒是
<cfy> Jagdwurst: GNU MP: Cannot allocate memory (size=2759208976)
<happyaron> myke2: 刚刚增加了lzo压缩
<Yuking> 挂 的时候没加compress，开压缩后复制的数据能正常处理？或是它自动以compress来挂？
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 约2.7G吧...
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 我用C写过５个DEC位存4Byte的miller-rabin,  再高的内存利用率没做过
<myke2> happyaron: 新内核?
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 用haskell 写这些大数的比较多，不过haskell本身是用gmp :(
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 那我要大数的. 2^43112609-1
<myke2> cfy: 用pascal吧 pascal不需要任何附加代码支持位压缩
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 取哪几个底数?
<cfy> Jagdwurst: 嗯?不知道.我只是用用gmp的函数.结果提示内存不够....
<cfy> myke2: 我难道还要学习下pascal.......
<cfy> myke2: Jagdwurst 我睡了....没玩起来.不爽,hehe
<Jagdwurst> cfy: 不过2的几次方-1 有其它更快的算法
<happyaron> myke2: 2.6.38
<myke2> happyaron: 哦，现在已经转正了？
<cfy> happyaron: lzo好么?
<happyaron> Yuking: 对了，玩btrfs最好要内核 >= 2.6.36
<happyaron> myke2: 没有，rc3
<happyaron> cfy: 不晓得啊。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
 * cfy 睡觉去....
<cfy> bye all
<Yuking> happyaron: 嗯，我的内核是最新的
<Jagdwurst> 73
<edison0354> cfy: 99
<myke2> happyaron: squeeze转正了么?
<happyaron> Yuking: good
<happyaron> myke2: 转正了
<edison0354> myke2: 转了
<myke2> Yuking: 什么最新的?
<Yuking> myke2: 内核
<myke2> Yuking: uname -r
<myke2> Yuking: 我还不知道什么叫最新的，想见识下
<happyaron> myke2: http://ftp.tw.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/i386/bt-cd/debian-6.0.0-i386-CD-1.iso.torrent
<Yuking> myke2: 2.6.38-rc3-git1
<myke2> happyaron: kfreebsd?
 * happyaron Yuking 似乎是lfs。。。
<happyaron> myke2: 有的，技术预览
<Yuking> myke2: git不是最新的
<myke2> Yuking: git4?
<myke2> Yuking: 啥时侯教我Compiling Kernel
<Yuking> myke2: 我来看下~~嗯，现在是git4
<myke2> happyaron: 什么叫做技术预览
<happyaron> myke2: 非正式版本，但很接近正式版的质量
<Yuking> myke2: 不过我为了测试reiser4，暂时在用2.6.37
<myke2> Yuking: 我编译内核没一次成功
<Yuking> myke2: 把你的硬件搞清楚，就好好地选择就可以了
<happyaron> Yuking: reiser4 还没进linus的kernel tree，小心哦。
<Yuking> happyaron: 就是啊，现在只有2.6.37的patch
<myke2> Yuking: 怎么搞清楚法?
<Yuking> happyaron: 开了压缩后，复制进去的数据自动压缩还是需要弄点啥？
<Yuking> happyaron: 知道了，是自动压缩
<myke2> happyaron: 以后打算尝试FreeBSD, 觉得Debian kfreebsd可能是种选择
 * huangg 各位启动时间要多少
<happyaron> Yuking: 嗯
<happyaron> myke2: 和freebsd不太一样
<Yuking> happyaron: 同样的数据，在reiserfs是占了5835056，在ext4上占了6608040，在compress的btrfs上占了4606408
<myke2> happyaron: 明天再说了8
<happyaron> myke2: :)
<happyaron> Yuking: 嗯
<ytojack> myke2:请问,除了下载 #ubuntu-cn.html 到本地进行搜索,或者到google 指定http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org 来搜索聊天内容,还有其它方法吗?
<myke2> ytojack: 不会，以后问带@的人，我菜鸟
<ytojack> :-[ 问的不是时候....呵呵
<ytojack> 他要走了!
<Yuking> happyaron: 在没有压缩的btrfs上和比ext4更多，在reiser4上更少些
<happyaron> Yuking: 但是btrfs确实不是按这个看空间的。。。
<happyaron> Yuking: 你可以rebalance一下再看看
<Yuking> happyaron: Data: total=6.00GB, used=3.66GB
<Yuking> 这个是btrfs fi df的结果
<Yuking> happyaron: 有点不太明白它，这个分区是10G的，但btrfs fi df出来的值怎么样都少了很多，为啥呢？
<gebjgd> Yuking, 你还是这么爱折腾
<gebjgd> Yuking, 不亏是有房有车的人士。羡慕阿
<happyaron> Yuking: 上面还有metadata的分配啊
<Yuking> gebjgd: 昏……
<Yuking> happyaron: Metadata, DUP: total=1.25GB, used=376.38MB
<happyaron> Yuking: 如果有问题的时候，你可以rebalance，这样会重新分配
 * gebjgd 冷尿泼醒 Yuking 
<Yuking> happyaron: btrfs fi ba这样吧？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我很久没有折腾了，过年了，没事做，就折腾下
<gebjgd> Yuking, 出去玩阿
<gebjgd> Yuking, 旅游阿
<Yuking> gebjgd: 明天出去玩
<gebjgd> Yuking, 天上人间阿
<Yuking> gebjgd: 这个需要你来带路才行啊
 * Jagdwurst 求帯路
<ofan> 求带路..
<gebjgd> Yuking, 不认识
<Yuking> happyaron: 用哪个命令来看btrfs有多少剩余空间？
<happyaron> Yuking: 呃，你一直这么问的话我觉得你还没弄明白btrfs是咋回事。。。
<happyaron> Yuking: 和它你不能这么讲。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 对呀，就是没搞清楚呢
<gebjgd> 有人用umts吧
<gebjgd> 有人用umts么？
<happyaron> Yuking: 这个文件系统在磁盘空间临近用光的时候是很难预测的
<happyaron> Yuking: 如果存大文件，用xfs；文本文件，btrfs+压缩；其他的 ext4
<happyaron> 这是目前我认为最好的办法。
<Yuking> happyaron: 很难预测是啥意思呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: 按照你使用方式的不同结果无法预料
<happyaron> Yuking: 比如说你开了snapshot，立刻就很难预计了，它是COW的。
<Yuking> happyaron: 这个我能明白
<Yuking> happyaron: 我也没开它
<happyaron> Yuking: 但是即使把它当传统文件系统用，分配策略上和传统的还是不一样。
<happyaron> Yuking: 所以一到最后就很难预料，如果一直要较真，那我是不知道咋整了。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 嗯……我想一个文件系统，大家当然关心自己还能往里面存多少东西，即使它有snapshot啥的功能，也应该给人们一种相对直观的方式来说明吧
<happyaron> Yuking: sudo btrfs fi show /dev/sdXY
<Yuking> happyaron: 嗯，我刚刚也看了这个命令，比如，有这个结果，devid    1 size 7.29GB used 1.73GB path /dev/sdd4
<happyaron> Yuking: 看上一行呢
<happyaron> Total devices 1 FS bytes used 2.52GB
<Yuking> 其实这个分区是刚建立起来的，还没往里面复制任何内容
<happyaron> Yuking: 我说devid的上一行呢
<Yuking> 上一行是 Total devices 1 FS bytes used 28.00KB
<happyaron> Yuking: 嗯，使用了28k
<Yuking> 你的意思是说这一行才是确切使用的数字哈？》
<happyaron> Yuking: y
<happyaron> Yuking: 下面那个是btrfs的逻辑raid功能才用得上的。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 哦，现在稍稍有点明白了
<Yuking> happyaron: 那看来系统的df命令给出来的占用空间的数字还是对的
<happyaron> Yuking: 只能说明你运气目前还好
<happyaron> Yuking: 用用就不行了
<happyaron> Yuking: df的数据可能和实际的相差挺多
<Yuking> happyaron: 哦，这个东西还是挺诡异的哈。
<happyaron> Yuking: 嗯。
<Yuking> happyaron: 内核的说明上称目前它的文件格式还不稳定，那它未来的版本是不是会出现与现在的差别非常大而导致不支持的问题呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: df的结果有参考价值，但不是是否靠谱
<happyaron> Yuking: 文件系统格式应该不会变了，内核里的实现方式还在改进。
<wzssyqa> Yuking: 不会了
<wzssyqa> Yuking: 如果变，就会叫btrfs2了
<Yuking> 哦，那样的话，倒 可以考虑把整个系统转移到这个fs上了哈
<wzssyqa> Yuking: boot现在还不行
<Yuking> wzssyqa: 新的grub2似乎已经支持它了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: yuking用lfs。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 现在出了个问题，我有个分区是8G的空间，但我复制进去了6G的代码都不行，报空间不足是啥原因呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: 开压缩没？
<Yuking> happyaron: 没
<happyaron> Yuking: 那你可能需要rebalance tree，这是内核实现还不完善吧
<Yuking> happyaron: 的确，ba一下后就又能接着复制了
<Yuking> happyaron: 看来内核说明上写的还是很对的，它给的是严重警告
<happyaron> 嗯
<Yuking> happyaron: 今晚看了很多有关不同fs的比较，其实性能最好的还是reiser4啊……
<Yuking> happyaron: 唉，可惜……
<happyaron> Yuking: 很多比较都过时了，要自己测试，哈哈
<happyaron> Yuking: 很多比较都是2.6.35以前的内核，那时btrfs还不快，ext4也还没减慢
<Yuking> happyaron: 从我今天测试的情况看，空间利用率上，reiserfs3/4的确是最好的
<happyaron> Yuking: 呵呵
<happyaron> Yuking: 还要看你格式化时怎么分配
<happyaron> Yuking: ext4默认的extend是很大的
<Yuking> happyaron: 你说的extend是指……？
<happyaron> Yuking: 呃，搜索一下。。。
<happyaron> Yuking: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extent_%28file_systems%29
<Yuking> happyaron: 哦，你是指reserved-blocks-percentage？
<happyaron> Yuking: 不是。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 文件系统方面的确是不太懂哈。那在格式化ext4 的时候如何指定参数呢？
<happyaron> Yuking: 看你注重啥
<Yuking> happyaron: 假如就是看空间利用率
<happyaron> 呃，还真没尝试过。。。
<Yuking> happyaron: 对于很多小文件的情况，看看如何让ext4的利用率最好，反正默认的是不行
<gebjgd> Yuking, 公司用的就是reiser4
<gebjgd> Yuking, 或者reiser3
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我过去一直也是3，而且原来一直也没想过FS的问题
<gebjgd> Yuking, 我自己都是用ext
<gebjgd> Yuking, 踏实
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我用很多年reiserfs3了，倒从来没出过问题。只是今天不知道看了哪个文章才想起来换个fs
<gebjgd> Yuking, 蛋疼
<Yuking> gebjgd: 我看了ext4的默认参数，与reiserfs3/4一样的呀，但空间利用上怎么就差那么远呢
<Yuking> 唉。reiser4感觉是不错，可惜它的工具啥的太弱了
<happyaron> Yuking: 用mutt么？
<Yuking> gebjgd: 没
<Yuking> happyaron: 没
<Yuking> happyaron: 我email用的其实不多
<happyaron> 嗯，没事，我自己找到办法了。。。
<happyaron> change mailbox用c
<Yuking> happyaron: 哦，我再研究一会fs
<xelister> hello
<^k^> xelister, 好  ㍙ 
<xelister> anyone using Radeon 4xxx or 5xxx or better video card?
<Yuking> xelister: I am using 4850
<xelister> 确定这里说英语？我可以使用谷歌翻译。
<xelister> (我不会说中文)
<Yuking> xelister: 你不会说中文？
<Yuking> xelister: I  can speak a little English?
<Yuking> xelister: I  can speak a little English
<xelister> ok
<xelister> 谈话中我可以试试。你可以纠正我。:-) | I can try talking Chinese. You can correct me. :-)
<Yuking> xelister: no problem. You can correct me, too
<xelister> 我正在寻找搭载Radeon人。最佳5xxx。如果你可以运行一个计算机程序，将计算我使用GPU。我们可以为此付出一点帮助。或者，如果你知道某人有不错的电脑。Ubuntu / Linux上最好的。 | I am looking for people with RADEON. Best 5xxx. If you can run a computer program it will calculate for me using the GPU. We can pay for this help a bit. Or if you know someone with good computer. Ubuntu/linux best.
<happyaron> notmuch真好
<xelister> 我朋友的公司正在寻求在中国年轻人了解Linux和Windows，组织这样的事情的人。这不是一个大生意，但总有一些事情。还是你知道我们应该寻找这样的人？ | My friend's company is looking for young people in china knowing linux and windows to organize such thing. This is not a big business, but always something. Or do you know where we should look for such people?
<Yuking> xelister: I am using LFS, not ubuntu, and my video card is Radeon hd4850, not as good as you mentioned. But i think i can try your program
<Yuking> xelister: what's your program for?
<xelister> 你送我 Yuking 可以接触到你的私人信息。Jabber的，第一时间告诉？ |  Yuking can you send me private message with contact to you. Jabber, gtalk?
<alvin_rxg> gtalk == 第一时间告诉？
<Yuking> xelister: MSN is ok?
<xelister> MSN is ok, yes
<xelister> 计划使基于GPU计算。它是安全的。您可以隔离或坐牢本程序（grsecurity，SELinux的，...).只是我的服务器连接到IP地址。| Program makes calculations on GPU. It is secure. You can isolate or jail this program (grsecurity, selinux, ...). Connects to just my server IP.
<xelister> 程序使用Java。你可以使用Java的LFS的容易吗？你将如何在Linux上的Java应用程序隔离最好的？ | Program uses Java. Can you use Java easy on LFS? How would you isolate Java application on linux best?
<Pwnna> 哇！自动翻译吗？
<Pwnna> xelister: you can't speak chinese?
<Yuking> xelister: In fact, i  didn't install selinux or other packages like it, so...
<Pwnna> xelister: why do you need people with Radeon 5xx? I have a HD5650 Mobility. What's going on?
<Pwnna> oh
<Pwnna> xelister: is this another project like F@H?
 * edison0354 第一次发现Google翻译这么牛……
<Pwnna> haha
<Pwnna> 其实挺糟糕的。
<Pwnna> 另外: πthon..
<Pwnna> scipy应该叫做πthon..
<Yuking> 到现在为止还 不知道他这个程序是干啥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 操，又不能用了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很多人都有我这个问题
<edison0354> Yuking: 貌似类似网格计算？贡献一点GPU？
<Pwnna> Yuking: 没搞清楚。。。
<Pwnna> 感觉是Folding@Home.
<Pwnna> ...
<Yuking> edison0354: 这个知道，就是不知道他要算啥
<Pwnna> 算世界末日的具体时间haha
<edison0354> 话说Google貌似就在贡献空闲CPU
<Pwnna> edison0354: 他们有空闲CPU? O.O 往哪里贡献？
<edison0354> Pwnna: 貌似科学研究可以向他们申请
<Pwnna> F@H 上有没有用google对？
<edison0354> Pwnna: 我记得几个月前有条新闻，不知道算出来啥了，就是用那个算的
<Yuking> 刚看了一篇浙大的硕士论文称他修改的reiser4可以提高20%的性能
<Pwnna> Google (2001-2003)
<Pwnna> Google participated in Folding@home via it's Google Compute client for FAH. Google compute was built into the Google toolbar, thus making it very easy for people to run Folding@home -- no installation, just say "yes" when asked.
<Yuking> 数据库性能则提高数十倍~
<Pwnna> F@H google只贡献了2年
<edison0354> Yuking: 那个，还是安全，稳定性重要点～
<Pwnna> 还是放在GoogleToolbar里面
<Pwnna> 哈哈间谍软件。
<happyaron> Yuking: 那就是扯淡吧。。
<Yuking> http://users.utu.fi/canxu/Master_Thesis_CN.pdf
<Yuking> 就这个论文，你们懂FS的有兴趣看看
<happyaron> Yuking: 如果他那么厉害，他就可以去参加reiser项目了
<edison0354> Pwnna: 还有个屏保也是干那个的
<happyaron> Yuking: 或者其他大公司会把他要去
<edison0354> Pwnna: win的
<Pwnna> edison0354: F@H不是自带屏保的吗？
<Pwnna> 还是BOINC
<edison0354> Pwnna: 额，好像就是那个吧
<Pwnna> 反正我贡献了20k分。
<edison0354> Pwnna: 不是很清楚
<Pwnna> 最后发现ATI的卡太慢了
<edison0354> Pwnna: 呵呵，不用屏保……
<Pwnna> 屏保降低速度
 * edison0354 笔记本温度太高了
<Pwnna> 都是直接在console下干的
<Pwnna> 温度都是多少？
<xelister> Pwnna: yes sort of
<edison0354> Pwnna: cpu 50    gpu 55
<Pwnna> 我的本本温度在独立显卡上是50CPU~55CPU
<xelister> you run F@H?
<Pwnna> xelister: can you tell us exactly what you're doing?
<Pwnna> xelister: yes, contributed 20k points
<Pwnna> edison0354: 我切换显卡，换到intel上变成了45CPU
<Pwnna> 可惜ubuntu下不能够用。。。只能在win下
<edison0354> Pwnna: Y460？
<Pwnna> xelister: well not any more
<Pwnna> edison0354: yes.
<xelister> Pwnna: bitcoin.org
<edison0354> Pwnna: 我记得kernel早就支持显卡热切换了啊，还是不能用？
<xelister> program calculates hashes that are used to verify money related system
<xelister> why you do not run F@H nowdays?
<Pwnna> edison0354: fglrx一装就不能用GNOME DEsktop
<Pwnna> xelister: overheating issues.
<Pwnna> xelister: also ATI cards are slower in calculating than they should be doing, as F@H is not optimized for ATI cards.
<xelister> ok. well in my applicatio Radeons work better. But Nvidias are ok too
<Pwnna> also this is a laptop computer. I'm on 64bit, which for some reason makes the time for 1% go from 7 min to 15 min during 1 night of calculation.
<Pwnna> xelister: you don't seems to be a native english speaker? Am I wrong/correct?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ?
<Pwnna> edison0354: 你也是y460?
<edison0354> Pwnna: 450
<Pwnna> 啊
<void``> Test in Emacs
<Pwnna> edison0354: 我一旦玩稍微新一点的游戏，turbo boost在打开，过了15分钟就会有关机。。。每次玩的时候先把turboboost关掉，降频到2.1Ghz.
<void``> ytojack: ?
<edison0354> Pwnna: 额，风扇堵了？
<Pwnna> edison0354: 没有啊。。
<edison0354> Pwnna: 我前几天清风扇，降温10度……
<Pwnna> 很新的电脑。
<Pwnna> 半年不到。
<Pwnna> 我靠
<Pwnna> 我现在还是在50C
<edison0354> Pwnna: 哦，那估计是turbo boost超频超过了
<Pwnna> 比较正常。。
<Pwnna> edison0354: 可以达到2.53Ghz. 19x multiplier
<edison0354> Pwnna: UU45度现在
<Pwnna> 手动降到17x multiplier
<Pwnna> 2.1~2.2ghz
<edison0354> Pwnna: 是I3还是I5？
<Pwnna> i5..
<Pwnna> i3没有turbo
<Pwnna> 我现在是60C
<Pwnna> 再看1080的youtube
<edison0354> Pwnna: ipv6？
<Pwnna> cpu使用是16%
<Pwnna> edison0354: O.o 这个有关系吗？不过可惜没有。
<edison0354> Pwnna: 我只想知道你咋翻墙的？
<Yuking> 睡觉了~
<Yuking> 各位88,
<Yuking> happyaron: 88
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 破无线网卡
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: i
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o
<Pwnna> edison0354: 人在墙外。。
<Pwnna> Yuking: night.
<edison0354> Pwnna: 爽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 连上了一次。断了就连不上了
<alvin_rxg> o
<Pwnna> edison0354: 否则我早都睡觉了。
<Pwnna> edison0354: 发现eclipse用cpu也很厉害。
<Pwnna> 目前60C
<edison0354> Pwnna: core2默默的飘过……
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<Pwnna> i5还是爽
<Pwnna> 最近买了一个2GB内存
<Pwnna> 把本本升到4GB内存。
<Pwnna> 操作系统升到64bit
<Pwnna> 感觉爽多了。
<edison0354> Pwnna: 你爽歪歪了
<edison0354> Pwnna: 我也该睡了
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 有什么用啊
<edison0354> Pwnna: 兲朝时间2：16了……
<edison0354> gebjgd: 德国人也不睡？
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 浏览器打开再加上eclipse,加上操作系统，2GB内存占满了。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 不用eclipse
<Pwnna> gebjgd: 我需要。。
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 上个轻量级别的桌面
<Pwnna> win7.
<gebjgd> Pwnna, win7,要4G起
<Pwnna> 3GB
<Pwnna> 目前占用2.11GB
<xelister> Pwnna: I'm not native english speaker, I come from Poland (EU) :)
<Pwnna> xelister: i can tell from your english ;p
<Pwnna> and i know where Poland is. I've been to germany :P
<xelister> Pwnna: well not really, I was trying to writting in more simple english
<xelister> yey ;) So you are now back in china?
<Pwnna> eclipse 占用281MB. opera占用143MB
<Pwnna> xelister: no. I'm in canada. :P
<xelister> I guess, good for you
<Pwnna> also, not more simple, simpler xD
<xelister> I thought it is hard to leave China
<Pwnna> I left a while back
<Pwnna> 我靠,突然发现我有49个TAB
<Pwnna> 在chrome里面。。
<edison0354> Pwnna: 内存？
<Pwnna> 现在是1.55GB
<edison0354> Pwnna: 你会几国语言？
<Pwnna> 2
<Pwnna> English, 中文。
<Pwnna> 差不多，两个主要的都学了。。
<Pwnna> 估计内存用量会反弹的。估计有一堆东西都存到硬盘里了
<Pwnna> xelister: so you're just looking for people in china?
<Pwnna> You should go into those distruibuted computing forum
<Pwnna> xelister: I believe the name is equn
<edison0354> Pwnna: 那你去德国说啥话？
<Pwnna> edison0354: 德文。。忘了
<edison0354> Pwnna: 囧，你多大？
<Pwnna> 我指的基本上是母语的语言。。。
<Pwnna> 17.
<edison0354> Pwnna: 年轻有为！
<Pwnna> 哈哈过奖了
 * edison0354 这个世界各种神人
<Pwnna> 哇时间过得好快。。
<Pwnna> 都1：23了
<Pwnna> 还有37分钟就要下班了。。
<Pwnna> cakePHP这个东西实在是。。
<edison0354> Pwnna: 你打工？
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 做公司网站。
<edison0354> Pwnna: 哦
<Pwnna> 公司没有django
<Pwnna> 很郁闷。
<Pwnna> php only.
<edison0354> Pwnna: 睡了，88
<Pwnna> 88
<Pwnna> 好安静啊。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win7 starter真tmd的慢
<alvin_rxg> o?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给我的感觉
<alvin_rxg> 还行的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比gnome都慢
<alvin_rxg> ..
<alvin_rxg> 你得看看是哪个机器……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上网本。节电模式
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 另外在我这台2006年的笔记本上也慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win7 pro
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是不沾了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 公司的破机器上还跑opensuse 11.1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kde3
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，没必要什么都很新的。能跑顺畅就行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 个人商用也就是suse了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, e17正式版了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还不换换
<alvin_rxg> o
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛换
<xelister> so any of you are in China mainland actually?
<xelister> Is the access to internet not blocked in china?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pps没有欧美剧场了吧
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的2个本子上都没了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都重装了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<^k^>  06:15
<Pwnna> 大家认为QQ如何。
<knownbad> 不应该存在的事实
<Kakurady> (18:39:57) QQ: Server busy for 尊敬的用户，您的QQ版本已经停止使用，请到http://im.qq.com下载并安装最新的QQ版本。给您带来不便，敬请谅解！
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-30
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> VOA...
<kingbo> 早
<Ml_hoo> 早
<Ml_hoo> 很冷的说
<LeeBowen> 早上好！
<BoyOfWuHan> 早起挂线
<LeeBowen> 挂在这里也只是看着进进出出。。。
<jiero> cfy: 咖啡鸭
<jiero> roylez: Roy 了
<cfy> jiero: - -!
<cfy> tusooa: 额，我自己不是 特别 颜色了。。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 我考虑要关掉
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<jiero> cfy: 要是 即时战略游戏都是没固定的，而是移动工厂，好玩哦。
<cfy> jiero: 不明白
<jiero> cfy 想到了以前的某个，叫家园
<jiero> cfy: 还有中国产的某个，叫生死之间II，就是不断加建主基地（大星球基地）
<jiero> cfy: 都是移动的
<roylez> cfy: 咖啡鸭
<cfy> jiero: 哦。。
<cfy> roylez: 啥 咖啡呀
<roylez> 残废鸭
<p8x8x8> 各位早上好
<BoyOfWuHan> 你们都还是学生伢？
<jiero> BoyOfWuHan: 有的是老师
<jiero> BoyOfWuHan: 有的是头头
<jiero> BoyOfWuHan: 有的是市井流氓
 * cfy 有的是袋鼠
 * jiero 发现咖啡鸭
 * cfy 发现袋鼠
<jiero> 不过上班族和学生最多了
<jiero> cfy: 来玩 Armagetron AD 我会让你碰墙。
<cfy> jiero: 不用了，我直在碰墙
<cfy> jiero: 不用了，我一直在碰墙
<jiero> cfy:  你碰墙都不留痕迹的
<cfy> jiero: 嗯？
<jiero> cfy: 来画画
<jiero> cfy http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=361817
<jiero> cfy:  你可以用任何命令画
<cfy> jiero: 找 roylez 
<cfy> jiero: 主席可以从生物学角度构思
 * MaskRay_ dive into Oh,camel
<cfy> MaskRay_: 算算你学了几门了。。
<jiero> roylez: 来吧乐乐
<ibodi> lock screen 黑屏以后在晚上还是很亮的，过很久才很黑屏，有没有一下子进入真黑屏状态，却保持里面 torrent 继续工作。
<jiero> roylez:  让你的女孩画
<jiero> ibodi: 过年好～
<MaskRay_> cfy: 都是浅尝辄止……我觉得比起Perl，OCaml更应该用Camel做logo
<ibodi> jiero: 好过年。
<ibodi> Hibernate Suspend 区别
<cfy> ibodi: 试试 xset dpms force off
<ibodi> 是什么呢？
<jiero> ibodi:  DISK RAM
<Fox78> ibodi, 请闭眼。
<cfy> ibodi: 动下键盘鼠标马上恢复
<jiero> ibodi: 保存数据的设备差异
<cfy> MaskRay_: 哦。。我继续lisp，水太深了。。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 你有没有了结果cweb?
<ibodi> cfy: 我要简单的。是否那个 Hibernate ?
<jiero> ibodi: ebay花 $16.5 买到 19寸显示器，直接送货上门哦
<cfy> MaskRay_: 老高搞的那个
<Fox78> 简单的，直接闭眼就好了。
<cfy> ibodi: 你要继续下载的。。。这种有啥用
<cfy> ibodi: 用我那个命令，别的，你别问了
<jiero> ibodi: 根据你的主板不同，自己实验吧
<ibodi> cfy: 我现在是 lock screen 但是要过30 分钟才进入比较黑的屏。
<MaskRay_> cfy: 没有。C系列已经太泛滥了，应该看看其他的
<cfy> ibodi: 我的命令你看了没有，试了没有
<jiero> ibodi: 我是点下然后就再按下显示器按钮。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 哦。
<ibodi> cfy: 好的。我实验一下。。
<cfy> @_@
<alpha080> 直接拔掉显示器电源线最有效
<MaskRay_> ibodi: 看看 man xset
<cfy> alpha080: 有点小暴力。。
<ibodi> alpha080: 笔记本怎么拔哦？
<jiero> ibodi: dell的bios更新要输入 init 6 才行。
<cfy> 啥ed2k下载软件好？
<tomcheng76> aMule
<cfy> 求推荐
<tomcheng76> amuled + amuleweb
<cfy> tomcheng76: 我怎么好像以前用都没有速度的？
<BoyOfWuHan> 有没有人用pidgin客户瑞的
<cfy> tomcheng76: 反应有点慢，感觉
<tomcheng76> cfy: 還可以..掛機用
<alpha080> 理论上可以搞个runlevel,不加载显示器设备吧？
<cfy> tomcheng76: 哦。
<tomcheng76> 你可以amule-dlp
<cfy> tomcheng76: 这个dlp是啥？
<LeeBowen> 用迅雷离线下载好
<alpha080> utorrent linux客服端
<LeeBowen> 速度有保证
<alpha080> mldonkey也行，开个多服务器
<alpha080> 看错了= =
<cfy> alpha080: 我要ed2k的。
<tomcheng76> cfy: Dynamic Leech Protection
<cfy> tomcheng76: 哦。好的。
<alpha080> 那就只有amule & mldonkey了
<alpha080> 其他的更小众
<happyaron> cfy: 迅雷离线好
<cfy> alpha080: tomcheng76: 好的，我试试，virtualbox+xp+qq旋风。太那个了。。。占资源
<alpha080> 不是每个人都是会员啊
<cfy> happyaron: 不是每个人都是会员啊
<alpha080> wine啊？
<happyaron> alpha080: 找个是会员的盆友借帐号
<cfy> 懒得win
<happyaron> cfy: 找个是会员的盆友借帐号
<tomcheng76> cfy: amule SVN + --enable-mmap 內存用很少
<cfy> happyaron: 我有qq旋风，我是qq会员。但是我不用。
<happyaron> cfy: 那你就用qq的离线啥的呗
<cfy> tomcheng76: 我可以给它1~2G，速度快就行
<jiero>   happyaron  fcitx有主题 repository 么？
<happyaron> jiero: kde-look
<cfy> happyaron: 我要尝试linux的。
<cfy> happyaron: 不然我不开心
<tomcheng76> cfy: 那wine + eMule ? ~~"
<roylez> cfy: 东西做好没？
<happyaron> cfy: 迅雷离线是完全web的
<tomcheng76> 你多file才快= =
<jiero> ibodi: 热死了。。。
<ibodi> cfy: 是否那个 suspending 其实就这个功能？
<cfy> ibodi: 我那个命令不行？
<jiero> ibodi: 你在公司用？
<tomcheng76> BoyOfWuHan: 用過...
<roylez> cfy: 东西呢？残废伢
<cfy> roylez: 你kick吧
<roylez> cfy: ...........
<roylez> cfy: 这样多没趣啊
<ibodi> cfy ubuntu power-off 上面不是有 suspend ，用默认的比较好吧。我们白菜不是很懂。
<cfy> roylez: 没有。。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我在看书
<cfy> roylez: 下片
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> cfy: 踢袋鼠么？踢袋鼠我就这周放过你
<cfy> roylez: 行
<ibodi> cfy: 您那个是很COOL 哈。不用输入密码呢。
<jiero> roylez 乐乐
<ibodi> cfy: 您那个用了，网页还继续保持下载的对吧？
<cfy> roylez: 我踢错了？-
<jiero> ls
<jiero> 不错。。。
<cfy> roylez: 命令不熟
<jiero> =-=
<cfy> roylez: 我命令不熟啊。。。有没有鼠标可以点。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我命令不熟啊。。。又没有鼠标可以点。。。
<jiero> cfy: 这还是理由么。。。
<roylez> cfy: 渣残废伢
<cfy> jiero: roylez: 搞错参数了嘛。谁没有 rm -rf /usr过呢
<jiero> cfy: 想踢他不用理由的
<ibodi> jiero: 昨天在 san souci 游泳好冷呢。
<jiero> ibodi: 。。。
<jiero> ibodi: 冬天才能去游泳的
<cfy> ibodi: 能用就行，其他你man xset
<ibodi> jiero: 每周一个下午是要游的。
<ibodi> 恩。谢谢
<jiero> ibodi: 。。。好身体
<cfy> ibodi: 保持下载的，你试试就知道嘛。
<cfy> ibodi: 只是显示器关掉了。
<ibodi> 恩
<ibodi> jiero: yeah. keep sexy
<ibodi> cfy: DPMS == screen ?
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<LeeBowen> 有没有人知道让迅雷离线下载的WEB下载方法支持续传？
<happyaron> LeeBowen: 没有这功能吧
<LeeBowen> 问一下而已～
<BoyOfWuHan> 有没有人用pidgin的
<ibodi> cfy: display power management signaling . so you are correct :D
<jiero> BoyOfWuHan: 咋？
<BoyOfWuHan> 好像不支持msn群
<BoyOfWuHan> :jiero 你系统是什么
<jiero> BoyOfWuHan: fedora 家用 lubuntu  工作
<jiero> gebjgd: 鸡巴
<MeaCulpa> 整理东西，看到多年前Google邮寄给我的Adsense 开户mail
<happyaron> cfy: ping
<cfy> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> cfy: po2db怎么指定表名来着。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> perl版的那个
<cfy> happyaron: ./po2db.pl [数据库名字]  [table-name] files
<happyaron> 那我再试试，刚才就是这样用的，然后报了个错。。。
<cfy> 哦。。。
<MaskRay_> cfy: length(po2db.lisp) > length(po2db.pl)
<cfy> MaskRay_: 啊。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我没搞清楚怎么跑那个lisp的
<cfy> happyaron: pl那个能用么
<happyaron> pl能用了
<cfy> MaskRay_: 哎呀，名字长啊。 foo-bar-oaeu
<cfy> MaskRay_: 估计变量名太长。抽象失败了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: lisp那个怎么运行？
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看。
<cfy> happyaron: lisp的稍微快点。。。还是算了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你还要装一些库的估计
<happyaron> cfy: 没事，我想看看咋整
<cfy> 至少有cl-ppcre..
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> 我用clisp解释，还是sbcl？
<cfy> happyaron: 现在只能是ccl clozure cl
<cfy> happyaron: 我可以改成sbcl...
<happyaron> 不大明白
<happyaron> 告诉我怎么apt-get...
<cfy> happyaron: 吃饭先
<happyaron> o
<MaskRay_> cfy: [$: 255] % ccl po2db.lisp 
<MaskRay_> Couldn't load lisp heap image from po2db.lisp
<umm> billy3321: 苍叔好~
<billy3321> umm: hi
<billy3321> :)
<umm> 苍叔吃了嘛~
<umm> billy3321: 他妈死今天木来 :)
<cfy> MaskRay_: ccl -l po2db.lisp
<MaskRay_> cfy: > Error: There is no package named "ASDF" .
<MaskRay_> cfy: 我装了 dev-lisp/cl-asdf-1.89[]
<cfy> MaskRay_: 别试了，你肯定用不了。很多库都没有装
<cfy> MaskRay_: 路径不对，我用了quicklisp.库的路径在quicklisp里面
<cfy> MaskRay_: 这样子，那我不清楚了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay_: happyaron: 要不我直接编译个elf吧，
<happyaron> cfy: 可以啊
<happyaron> cfy: 额，最好是32/64各给我一个。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 那我改改。
<cfy> happyaron: 你内存多少？
<cfy> happyaron: 启动内存60MB...
<cfy> happyaron: 你debian有sbcl的吧
 * MaskRay_ ocaml 可以编译成字节码，helloworld 12K
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/ZAFvh.jpg
<happyaron> cfy: debian有sbcl
<billy3321> umm: 他上班忙，不一定有時間
<cfy> roylez: 依然打油
<roylez> cfy: 有点后悔没买同刻键盘了
<billy3321> umm: 我是用服務器24hr掛著
<happyaron> cfy: 内存问题不大，我一共1G，64位的是服务器，4G-8G
<umm> billy3321: 酱紫
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。好的。
<cfy> happyaron: 那我改改，到时候给你个编译脚本好了
<happyaron> ok
<cfy> happyaron: 主要是库的下载。这个有点麻烦。
<happyaron> o
<cfy> happyaron: 有sqlite3用的吧，我这个脚本没用库，直接调用sqlite3了。。。
<cfy> 要不我改成用库的。。
<happyaron> cfy: 这个随你啦，怎么样都行。库可能会方便点？
<umm> Evanescence: 伊凡塞斯来啦
<Evanescence> umm: .....
<Evanescence> umm: hi
<cfy> happyaron: 还是调用sqlite3好咯
<Evanescence> umm: 早上好
<umm> Evanescence: hi hi
<umm> Evanescence: 晚上好。
<Evanescence> umm: 你大叔....
 * MaskRay_ ghc helloworld 6.2M
<umm> Evanescence: 咋啦
<cfy> MaskRay_: ....
<Evanescence> 继续看CSS
<cfy> MaskRay_: 别这样。。。那ecl也小
<MaskRay_> cfy: 多大？
<cfy> MaskRay_: 最多十几K，加上动态链接的库
<MaskRay_> ocamlopt编译的native code 212K(仅系统库)
<cfy> MaskRay_: 再算上一个 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.0M Nov 19 10:34 /usr/lib64/libecl.so.11.1.1
<cfy> MaskRay_:  不用库的hello world,几百字节啊。。
<cfy> C...
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<Kandu> cfy: 60M? 啥東西?
<cfy> Kandu: sbcl启动内存
 * Kandu 我又失望了，看來開源 cl 還不夠用啊
<Kandu> cfy: 把 sbcl 的開發者放到超級電腦只有二三十 K 內存的那個年代操練下才好
<cfy> Kandu: 你算算，是电脑便宜还是软件便宜。
<cfy> Kandu: 而且开源不慢，只是启动内存。内存白菜价啊
<Kandu> cfy: 它是僅僅初始佔用大，或是以後新建資料了，資料內容/內存消耗比 仍舊很大
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<cfy> Kandu: 仅是启动内存大
<binker> 很奇怪
<binker> 我刚装了一台主机
<binker> 技嘉的A75主板
<Kandu> cfy: 那不錯
<cfy> Kandu: make-array的分配内存很精确
<cfy> Kandu: 比那个商业的allegro还好。
<binker> 加AMD 的A8 3850 APU
<Kandu> cfy: 不過初始 60M, 想想就覺得奇迹
<BoyOfWuHan> list
<cfy> Kandu: 什么都在里面了嘛:D
<cfy> Kandu: 我不知道 ：D
<binker> 金士顿的8G内存
<binker> 但是无法使用USB启动
<cfy> Kandu: 你学习下cl,然后研究下？
<cfy> (charset (if (listp headinfo) (aref (caddr headinfo )0) ""))
<cfy> 我去。。
<cfy> 这个
<cfy> ""怎么就成不可能到达的了？
<Kandu> cfy: 最多學下 scheme
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 太霸气了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: (listp headinfo)判断是否是列表。。
<cfy> Kandu: 然后因为我前面(car headinfo)过，就是取列表的第一个元素
<cfy> Kandu: sbcl就认为(if (listp headinfo) 1 2)直接等于1了
<cfy> Kandu: 你觉得怎么杨？
<Kandu> 不懂..
<cfy> Kandu: 比如我前面做过(+ a 3)
<Kandu> cfy: 等過個幾十年後，我學了 scheme 後，你再來霸氣霸氣 XD
<LeeBowen> 终于放饭拉～
<cfy> Kandu: 然后接着，我就(if (numberp a) 1 2),sbcl就认为a肯定是数字了，所以那句(if (numberp a) 1 2)就是1了
<cfy> Kandu: 这种优化。你觉得怎么样？
<cfy> Kandu: .
<Kandu> cfy: 你這是對牛彈琴..
<cfy> Kandu: 比如C,如果C是动态类型的。
<cfy> Kandu: b=a+3;if(numberp(a))c=a;else c=0;
<cfy> Kandu: numberp是判断a是否是数字的。
<cfy> Kandu: 编译器直接就把那个if语句优化成了c=a...
<happyaron> cfy: 说明你写得不够简洁
<cfy> Kandu: 懂了么。。
<happyaron> cfy: 要让编译器无可优化 lol
<Felixonmars> happyaron: 那样的脑子就不是人脑了..
<happyaron> Felixonmars: +1
<cfy> happyaron: 已经能跑了，我再改改。现在输入输出文件都是写死的。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 再写个编译脚本。就全了。
<happyaron> cfy: 多谢
<happyaron> cfy: 其实我真想知道lisp是怎么运行的，至今没有亲手运行过一个lisp程序。
<wly> 有人吗
<kk> wly, .. ..  ㍤ 
<cfy> happyaron: 直接运行啊，先运行cl的，然后，该怎么样就怎么样啊
<MaskRay_> Kandu: 看那些类型推导的函数式语言吧
<MaskRay_> cfy: 那个是运行时分析的吧？
<cfy> MaskRay_: 啥运行时分析？cl都是这么用的呀
<cfy> MaskRay_: 那些jit,就是把bytecode翻译成native code是吧。那像sbcl直接都是翻译成native code的。
<cfy> happyaron: 求更多的po文件
<MeaCulpa_> 酒足饭饱
<MeaCulpa_> 爽
<Kandu> cfy: 看懂了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 在家？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: en
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 13号归位
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay_: cl有一点感觉很坑爹。。我到现在也不会处理信号。。。
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay_: 而且貌似就不推荐用户去关心信号的。。
<Kandu> cfy: 這究竟是優化? 或者沒產生一個原子或表，都會記錄下類型信息?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...那么久
<Kandu> cfy: s/沒/每
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 必须的
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚。其实不清楚后来有没有做if判断，sbcl只是告诉我那个else语句是不需要的。不可能走到else那里
<Kandu> cfy: 我覺得後者可能性大點，這樣的優化是很花事時間的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。不清楚。这得看了源代码才知道吧
<cfy> happyaron: lisp的可没有重复运行，自动重命名table和index,然后再insert数据的特性
<cfy> happyaron: 这个特性重要么
<kingbo> cfy: qcow2文件能瘦身不？
<cfy> kingbo: ?
<kingbo> cfy: 在玩kvm，碰到镜像文件比真实硬盘大的多
<cfy> kingbo: 不会kvm
<kingbo> cfy: 这里谁是玩这个高手
<cfy> knownbad: don't know
<knownbad> ？
<kingbo> cfy: 哦
<cfy> knownbad: 回错了 T_T
<knownbad> 嗯。
 * kingbo 等高人解决
<BoyOfWuHan> 解决什么
<Kandu> MaskRay_: 要等以後了，現在不大有空
<kingbo> BoyOfWuHan: 帮我解决qcow2镜像瘦身后不能启动系统问题
<BoyOfWuHan> 这个不会
<kingbo> BoyOfWuHan: 呵呵,从qcow2转到raw,raw可以瘦身的，可是之后不能启动这个系统镜像了
<kingbo> BoyOfWuHan: google也苦短
<happyaron> cfy: 不重要。
<happyaron> cfy: 只要能从0创建数据库就行
<happyaron> cfy: 本来我也没打算怎么用更新，主要还是用的时候现生成一次。
<happyaron> 所以速度快最重要。
<ibodi> bt 下载速度设置无限，其实并没有用；上传速度设置太小，会降低下载速度。是这样吗？
<cfy> happyaron: 还有po文件下载么？我想要再多点的。测试下
<happyaron> cfy: 稍等
<kingbo> ibodi: 好象是这样的，因为总带宽是一定的，上行大了，下行就少
<cfy> happyaron: 其实可以手动指定table :D,来模拟这个功能
<ibodi> 我现在设置下载无限，上传10K/S 其实下载最大只有10M/S
<ibodi> kingbo: 我意思是说，上行太小了，下载有限制哦？
<happyaron> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822217/
<happyaron> ibodi: 是的
<kingbo> ibodi: 根据你的带宽调，我一般用１：４
<cfy> happyaron: hao
<kingbo> ibodi: 电驴好象是上载的多，下载的就快的
<kingbo> ibodi: 好象是有个记录
<ibodi> happyaron: 这个设计挺讲道理的。不能太小气哈。只下载不上传，不受欢迎。哈
<happyaron> ：）
<nyfair> 其实bt协议里没这讲究，但是bt软件喜欢这么搞
<ibodi> kingbo: 说错了。我现在最大下载2M/S
<ibodi> 不过也很快了。
<kingbo> ibodi: 你很牛啊，带宽很足吧
<ibodi> 无限制
<DaBao> 防止眼镜起雾的小妙招： 找块软布，往镜片的正反两面各滴上1滴大宝润肤霜，而后用软布均匀涂擦眼镜镜片的正反两面即可。 注意：这个方法也适用于游泳镜哦！
<ibodi> 从 transmission 删除的文件，还会被上传不？
<happyaron> ibodi: 不会
<happyaron> 你以为都是天朝渣软件啊。
<nyfair> 哪个天朝渣软件有这功能？
<tomcheng76> amule 速度limit, A low value in "Preferences"->"Upload limit". Upload limits under 4 kbps limit your download speed to 3 times your upload speed. Upload limits under 10 kbps limit your download speed to 4 times your upload speed. Upload limits above or equal to 10 kbps give you unlimited download speed, limited only by the "Download limit" preference value (read this link to know more about it). 
<happyaron> nyfair: xl
<ibodi> happyaron: 也有BT ，即使不再BT 目录下也会被上传，那么就比较恐怖了。
<happyaron> ibodi: 那是共享目录，可以设置的
<nyfair> happyaron: 我用的minixl，没这功能啊
<happyaron> nyfair: minixl几乎没有上传功能
<ibodi> happyaron: 早期我不知用了哪个BT，居然可以登入某个IP 的电脑，下载他上面的文件，当然我想他那个目录是共享了是吧。
<nyfair> happyaron: 那是
<nyfair> ibodi: 大大一定要想起名字
<nyfair> ibodi: 不是xl邻居吗？
<ibodi> nyfair: 不知道呢。天涯若比邻
<ibodi> 空间是个虚拟的代码，在互联网上，这个不用证明了吧。
<ibodi> 时间也是个人为的名字，爱因斯坦也这么说的。哈
<iSUSE> firefox右键点击autoproxy扩展的图标就崩溃了。。
<alpha080> 郁闷死我了
<ibodi> alpha080: 高兴吧，人就这么活一次！
<nyfair> 日系的p2p下载文件和cache文件都是分开的，一般删了之后都能继续上传
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马 
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Nt4jm.jpg
<ibodi> palomino|working: 宝马，工作好！ :D
<ibodi> roylez: 劳力士！肌肉发达 :D
<roylez> ibodi: ...
<ibodi> roylez: 头脑也不简单呢！
<roylez> ibodi: 妹子？
<palomino|working> ................. , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 上班了？
<palomino|working> 是阿
<palomino|working> 难道您没?
<roylez> palomino|working: 必须的啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 在家过元宵啊
<palomino|working> ..
<palomino|working> 羡慕嫉妒恨
<roylez> palomino|working: 您就安心拉磨吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 13号上班
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 可恶
<happyaron> cfy: 我发现perl版里面，format可能是以空格开头的字段，能否把空格都干掉？
<phoenixlzx> hi
<cfy> happyaron: 什么东西的format?
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍦ 
<happyaron> cfy: t_name 里的 format 列
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看
<happyaron> cfy: 把我刚才给你的那些数据都导入到数据里，表名叫 t_gnome，然后 SELECT DISTINCT flag FROM t_gnome;
<happyaron> cfy: 额，不是format，是flag。。。
<happyaron> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822232/
<ibodi> subtitles maker 哪个比较好？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。我看看
<happyaron> cfy:  SELECT DISTINCT pof FROM t_gnome WHERE flag IS " c-format";
<happyaron> 可以看到很多文件都被读成有空格。
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似lisp版本的已经去掉了。。。
<happyaron> 呵呵
<happyaron> cfy: perl版也改下吧。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 等我把lisp的搞好
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> cfy: 话说我离开一会儿，你折腾好了我直接pull
<cfy> happyaron: 好的。
<happyaron> 歇息
<happyaron> 谢谢
<cfy> 我看了下代码。。。貌似，lisp的有自动table改名功能。。。
<happyaron> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不打麻醉药阉割可以的么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 老妈说不打麻醉药是好的
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<jiero> snugglecat: 你？
<snugglecat> 不是
<snugglecat> 猫
<snugglecat> 谁为猫做过绝育的， 不打麻药可以的么
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。 没
<jiero> snugglecat:  做那个手术猫会短期内少掉6条命
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不打麻药就阉割， 怕么
<snugglecat> 谁知道的
<snugglecat> 不知道问谁阿
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的猫猫
<jiero> cfy: 炒饭呀
<jiero> MeaCulpa 养猫？
<jiero> MeaCulpa 好吧 Tribes 2 的服务器数量都不少于 Tremulous 
<snugglecat> 到时就和母猫是好姊妹了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: linux 有客户端？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 但是破解的需要用wine
<MeaCulpa> 哦那算了
<MeaCulpa> 只玩正版的或者免费的
<jiero> MeaCulpa 玩猫游戏，很有趣哦。
<jiero> Revenge Of The Cats: Ethernet 
<jiero> http://ethernet.wasted.ch/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Revenge Of The Cats: Ethernet - Home
<MeaCulpa> 弓形虫
<jiero> MeaCulpa啥？
<jiero> MeaCulpa 为啥 Quake 地图制作麻烦呢。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 游戏地图制作真的很麻烦
 * jiero 逃跑
<mraandtux> 各位用户：Mr a又要换头像了，详情：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361950 （仅限有Ubuntu中文论坛帐号的用户参与）
<snugglecat> uri 和 url 有啥区别
<Kandu> cfy: 不習慣縮進..
<cfy> Kandu: 啊。。
<tomcheng76> snugglecat: URL 和 URN 都是 URI
<fzfh> 哈哈，我有来了
<fzfh> 这次是个awk或者sed的问题，不知道有没有兄弟帮忙。问题如下：一个文本文档，有多行多列。但是其中一列有重复字段。取出重复字段的行，然后格式化输出。
<hoxily> >Time.now
<hoxily> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<MaskRay_> fzfh: perl -ne 'print if /\b(\w+)\b.*\b\1\b/'
<MaskRay_> 或者 ruby -ne 'print if /\b(\w+)\b.*\b\1\b/'
<MaskRay_> 看错了。。
<cfy> fzfh: 有一列是a a b c?
<cfy> MaskRay_: 看你的了。。
<fzfh> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3666543-1-1.html
<fzfh> 我把问题放在上面那个帖子里面
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 当然，如果perl能解决也ok。py，perl，awk，sed什么的都行，只要能解决这个问题，可以减少我很多麻烦
<fzfh> 简单描述下问题。原始文本内容如下
<fzfh> 第一行：aa bb 11
<fzfh> 第二行：cc dd 55
<fzfh> 第三行：ee ff 22
<cfy> fzfh: 贴出具体数据的前几行，我看看能不能用uniq
<fzfh> 第四行：aa cc 11
<fzfh> 以第三列为关键词，找出其中的重复行，然后格式化输出
<cfy> MaskRay_: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db
<cfy> MaskRay_: make -f po2db.lisp.Makefile一下就好咯
<cfy> MaskRay_: 然后就有po2db这个用了 :D
<kexanie> 求助
<fzfh> 上面的四行，关键词11重复，可以得出两行，然后把这两行格式化输出为：第一行：aa-aa，第二行：bb-cc。每一个重复关键词输出一个文本文件
<kexanie> wine 出问题了. wine 后出现 fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我不知道为啥lisp的要多点。。。。
<fzfh> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=361961
<fzfh> 今天机器人貌似没反应了，不翻译网址了
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我觉得code google才是最需要hosts的。。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 74.125.47.101 code.google.com
<MaskRay_> cfy: 我写ruby的能力好差。。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 额，我写common lisp的能力好差。。。
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 三列？
<cfy> MaskRay_: 貌似威武霸气的lisper,会从底层构建起。。。。然后。。。越写越少。special domain...
<cfy> MaskRay_: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/po2db.xz
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay_> cfy: 那是以前没库可以自己实现的时代。。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 不是啊。po2db,处理po啥的，就需要像库一样啊
<tusooa> MaskRay_: 吾都是自己写lib的。如果没lib
<cfy> tusooa: 帮咱写个cl编译器呗
<tusooa> cfy: cpan上有库。
<cfy> MaskRay_: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db/blob/master/po-downloader.sh 可以下载po
<tusooa> 看吾的repo的历史版本
<cfy> tusooa: 那个太搓了
<cfy> tusooa: 啊？
<tusooa> ● file NN
<tusooa> po2db: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<tusooa> cfy: 吾也在想啊。你可以看看stack-calc.perl
<tusooa> 不知道咋写。
<cfy> tusooa: stack?干嘛不用dc?
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 这个是列子，当然实际情况可能更多列
<tusooa> cfy: 那就是一开始照着dc搞的。
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 不管多少列，应该原理都是一样的。
<cfy> MaskRay_: tusooa: 看上去，我编译出来的，装了glibc都能跑吧。你们能跑嘛？别带参数，直接运行，看看能用不？
<snugglecat> tomcheng76, urn 又是啥
<roylez> fzfh: cat abc.txt |awk '{ if ($3 in a) {print; next}; a[$3]=NR }'
<cfy> roylez: 主席威武啊
<Freebuilder> OOo/LiberOffice 不可多视口？
<roylez> cfy: 我显然威武
<cfy> roylez: awk的hash快么？awk快么？
<MaskRay_> roylez: UUOC
<cfy> UUOC?
<roylez> cfy: 不好评论，没测过
<snugglecat> 技术刊物，特别是IETF和W3C发布的标准中，通常不再[哪时？]使用“URL”这一术语，因为很少需要区别URL和URI。
<snugglecat> 是否可以说 uri 替代 url 了
<roylez> cfy: 据 MeaCulpa 说 mawk 比gawk不止快一个量级
<cfy> roylez: cat abc.txt|perl -ane 'if($c{$F[3]}){print;next;}$c{$f[3]=42};'
<cfy> roylez: cat abc.txt|perl -ane 'if($c{$F[3]}){print;next;}$c{$f[3]=$.};'
<roylez> MaskRay_: 该不该踢你？
<cfy> roylez: 翻译成perl完毕
<cfy> MaskRay_: uuoc啥意思？
<cfy> 哦。。。
<cfy> useless of cat
<cfy> roylez: UUOC
<tusooa> cfy: ● ./po2db
<tusooa> Usage: ./po2db [db-file-path] [table-suffix] [sql-file] po-files
<cfy> tusooa: 很好，能跑哦
<roylez> cfy: 破马都能跑，有神马奇怪的 palomino|working 
<tusooa> autosplit mode with -n or -p (splits $_ into @F)
<MaskRay_> roylez: 饶命。。
<cfy> useless use of cat
<roylez> cfy: ee也没上班呢
<roylez> MaskRay_: .
<cfy> roylez: ee不想上就不上的吧
<tusooa> cfy: 貌似只有64位的系统才行吧。
<cfy> tusooa: 是啊，所以你可以自己编译嘛 :D
<tusooa> cfy: 没源码啊。
<roylez> cfy: ee想小蜜的时候才去办公室的吧
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=361965
<cfy> tusooa: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db
<cfy> tusooa: make -f po2db.lisp.Makefile
<MaskRay_> fzfh: ruby -ne 'BEGIN{c=3.times.map {{}};l=[]}; l<<$_; $_.split.each_with_index { |s,i| c[i][s]||=[];c[i][s]<<l.size-1 }; END {c[2].each_pair {|s,x| if x.size>1 then x.each {|n| File.open("#{s}","w") {|f| f.puts l[n]}}  end }} ' < i
<cfy> MaskRay_: 太恐怖了吧。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> MaskRay_: 你故意的吧...
<cfy> hahaha
<MaskRay_> cfy: 手生……就写成这样了
<cfy> MaskRay_: @_@
<cfy> MaskRay_: 你这，谁敢用ruby....
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 不是第三列而是8的话的话把 3.times 和 c[2] 那里改成 8.times  c[7]
<tusooa> cfy: 能不能，不要装在~/下
<tusooa> cfy: 你不如，给加个x，#!/usr/bin/make -f
<cfy> tusooa: 你说quicklisp?这个我不会，反正编译时会用到，弄完后，你rm -rf掉好了
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。
<tusooa> cfy: ~/quicklisp/setup.lisp #为啥要放到这儿
<tusooa> cfy: 你还是来perl吧。吾提供很多库。
<MaskRay_> roylez: Useless Use of Cat
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 你的不是第三列，而是8是什么意思？是第8列吗？
<roylez> fzfh: ruby -ne 'h=[]; s=$_.split; h.include?(s[2]) ? print $_ : h << s[2]' < i
<MaskRay_> fzfh: ruby -ne 'BEGIN{c=3.times.map {{}};l=[]}; l<<$_; $_.split.each_with_index { |s,i| c[i][s]||=[];c[i][s]<<l.size-1 }; END {c[2].each_pair {|s,x| if x.size>1 then File.open("#{s}","w") {|f| x.each {|y| f.puts l[y]}}   end }} ' < i
<fzfh> 我都试试看哈。谢谢啦
<roylez> fzfh: 都试试，怕死得不够快呢
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 你要改成第8列的话就修改  c=3  c[2].each_pair 这两个地方，
<fzfh> 恩。好的。哈哈
<cfy> roylez: cat abc.txt|perl -ane 'if($c{$F[2]}){print;next;}$c{$f[2]=$.};'
<MaskRay_> cfy: UUOC
<cfy> roylez: UUOC
<roylez> MaskRay_: UPOM
<roylez> MaskRay_: Useless Presence of MaskRay_ 
<MaskRay_> roylez: 饶命。。
<cfy> .....
<roylez> cfy: UPOC
<cfy> roylez: UPOR
<tusooa> ● perl -we split
<tusooa> Useless use of split in void context at -e line 1.
<tusooa> Use of uninitialized value $_ in split at -e line 1.
<cfy> tusooa: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db/blob/master/generate-po2db.sh
<cfy> tusooa: 有了
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<tusooa>  :em06 
<roylez> tusooa: .......
<cfy> roylez: useless presence of chairman
<cfy> roylez: = UPOC :em06
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/AutoWorld/6694295
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 有没有路考故意不过的？
<roylez> cfy: ....
<MaskRay_> cfy: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db/blob/master/po2db.lisp.Makefile  po2db 之类应该用变量
<fzfh> roylez: 你的awk和cfg的perl方案结果都不对
<roylez> fzfh: ...
<cfy> fzfh: 我不改成2了么。。。
<roylez> fzfh: 你要的是第几列？
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 第二个ruby语句可以输出重复行，但是没有格式化输出
<cfy> MaskRay_: 求patch
<cfy> @_@
 * cfy 以后帮忙写代码，一律收费
<cfy> MaskRay_: :D
<fzfh> roylez: 一第三列为关键词，不但要找出重复的行，而且要格式化输出。
<Administrator> 第一次用呵呵
<fzfh> roylez: 帖子地址在这里http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=361961
<Guest83054> 可以发送图片吗
<cfy> MaskRay_: 有差和多么？感觉现在就可以啦
<tusooa> Guest83054: 可以发图片链接
<tusooa> Guest83054: 但是还是只能发文字
<tusooa>  :em04 
<Guest83054> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?avatar=43373_1243011988.jpg
<Guest83054> 哦 有点遗憾啊
<roylez> fzfh: 要写俩文件呢，这活还得细分
<fzfh> roylez: ruby -ne 'h=[]; s=$_.split; h.include?(s[2]) ? print $_ : h << s[2]' < i 这个也不对，直接错误
<fzfh> roylez: 那个例子只是给出个样例，真正的问题有很多很多行，几十列。
<MaskRay_> fzfh: ruby -ne 'BEGIN{c=3.times.map {{}};l=[]}; l<<$_.split; l[-1].each_with_index { |s,i| c[i][s]||=[];c[i][s]<<l.size-1 }; END {c[2].each_pair {|s,x| if x.size>1 then File.open("#{s}","w") {|f| x.each {|y| l[y].delete_at(2); f.puts l[y].join("-") } }   end }} ' < i
<cfy> MaskRay_: 你觉得具体哪些要改？
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我你看看
<MaskRay_> cfy: 没啥差别。。已经可以了
<cfy> MaskRay_: .....
<MaskRay_> cfy: 不用变量也挺好，zsh有makefile目标的补全
<cfy> MaskRay_: 嗯，我得去熟悉下zsh
<cfy> roylez: 主席，你的讲座啊。。。。
<cfy> roylez: zsh
<roylez> cfy: 干啥
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 样本ok了。然后我把文件套进去试试看。
<cfy> roylez: 没啥。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 觉得错过了。。。
<cfy> 好可惜啊。。。
<cfy> roylez: 我应该来求教的。
<roylez> cfy: 你去和肥？
<cfy> roylez: 合肥？不是上海么？
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 文件有多大
<MaskRay_> cfy: 我写的ruby好长。。还低效
<cfy> MaskRay_: 不是O(n)?
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 10M以内
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我觉得你用perl挺好
<tusooa> declare -A hash;while read a b c; do if [[ ${hash[$c]} == 1 ]] ; then echo "$a-$b" >> "$c" ; elif [[ ${hash[$c]} ]] ; then echo "${hash[$c]}" > "$c"; echo "$a-$b" >> "$c"; hash[$c]=1; else hash[$c]="$a-$b"; fi; done
<MaskRay_> cfy: perl乱，而且表现力不如ruby
<tusooa> MaskRay_: ...
<MaskRay_> cfy: 内存占用略大了
<tusooa> #这个bash可以解决
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 对了，刚刚的ruby语句，针对utf8编码的文件都行吗？譬如包含utf8编码的汉字之类的
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 行
<tusooa> fzfh: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=361961&p=2625077#p2625077
<tusooa> MaskRay_: perl可以写的很好看
<fzfh> tusooa: 哦。这个只是样板，实际文件可能有10M左右，很多行，很多列。
<tusooa> fzfh: 很多列，啥意思。不怕行多。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 看到占用内存过大。。用sbcl的哭了
<roylez> cfy: 在合肥讲的
<roylez> fzfh: awk写的太长，不想继续写了
<cfy> roylez: .... 那去不了，我都不知道合肥在哪。。
<MaskRay_> roylez: 上哈的话就去捧场……
<cfy> MaskRay_: 上海我也来。。。
<fzfh> tusooa: 也就是列数不止3列，可能几十列
<tusooa> fzfh: 那还是第三列作关键字？
<fzfh> tusooa: 不一定，看具体文件，任意一列
<tusooa> fzfh: 那咋办
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 不行，包含中文字符的话运行出错
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 解决了？
<tusooa> fzfh: 没有确定的列数不行啊。。
<MaskRay_> fzfh: ruby-1.9
<fzfh> tusoo：因为具体的文件不同，列数不一定。以那一列也不一定。所以想找个通用的解决方案。就是rubu 1.9
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 就是1.9
<Kandu> tusooa: 讀取個參數，這參數指定為第幾列為參照就好了唄
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 加个 -E utf-8 
<tusooa> fzfh: 吾关心的是，怎么分析文件，得到keyword的列数
<fzfh> MaskRay_: -e:1:in `block in <main>': undefined method `[]' for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError) from -e:1:in `each' from -e:1:in `each_with_index' from -e:1:in `<main>'
<Kandu> fzfh: 難道固定是最後一列做參照?
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 里面出现 3 和 2 的地方都要改，
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 3 改成最大列数，2为基准列的序号
<fzfh> Kandu: 可以固定，不过要实现吧文件处理一下。这样就麻烦了
<cfy> tusooa: MaskRay_: Kandu
<cfy> tusooa: MaskRay_: Kandu: roylez: http://article.yeeyan.org/view/legendsland/209584
<tusooa> cfy: MaskRay_ Kandu roylez 
<cfy> tusooa: - -!
<tusooa> 啥
<cfy> tusooa: title 至今听到关于 Lisp 最迷人的故事
<tusooa> cfy: 不懂。
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 在尝试
<roylez> cfy: 渣
<cfy> roylez: tusooa: MaskRay_: Kandu: http://blog.fyndo.com/2008/02/kenny-mccarthy-lisp-and-future.html
<MaskRay_> fzfh: ruby -E utf-8 -ne 'BEGIN{c=[];l=[]}; l<<$_.split; l[-1].each_with_index {|s,i| c.size<=i&&c<<{}; c[i][s]||=[];c[i][s]<<l.size-1 }; END {c[2].each_pair {|s,x| if x.size>1 then File.open("#{s}","w") {|f| x.each {|y| l[y].delete_at(2); f.puts l[y].join("-") } }   end }} ' < i       其中2改成参照列
<tusooa> "80后，蜗居上海，PhD。物理、机械、生物、金融均有涉猎，现今靠IT吃饭。会一点zsh，曾玩过Python，又迷上Ruby。Linux重度依赖，PowerVM轻度喜爱。江湖人称“金主席”。"
<tusooa>  :em04 
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 现在不需要最大列数了
<cfy> roylez: 80后
<roylez> fzfh: cat abc |ruby -ne 'h ||={}; i=$_.split; h.key?(i[2]) ? h[i[2]] << i[0..1] : h[i[2]]=[i[0..1]]; END {puts h.select{|k,v| v.size > 1}.collect{|k, v| v.transpose.collect{|l| k + " " + l.join("-")}}.flatten.join("\n")}'
<roylez> 11 aa-bb
<roylez> 11 ee-ff
<roylez> 33 cc-dd
<roylez> 33 gg-hh
<LOL_> roylez: 给我推荐几本书吧,网络小说
<roylez> LOL_: ...
<roylez> LOL_: 唐三的，够你吐一个月
<LOL_> roylez: 他的无视
<cfy> LOL_: 三体 三部曲
<tusooa> LOL_: 笨兔故事
<MaskRay_> cfy: 确实迷人……关于这一点，我个人理解是因为 Lisp 的 语法 简单，导致 parse tree 刚好就是那个形式（括号本身就是树形的一种表示方式）
<LOL_> roylez: 喜欢像亵渎这样的
<roylez> LOL_: 现在稍晚费点脑子写小说的都死光了
<cfy> MaskRay_: 嗯，是这样
<nyfair> roylez: +1
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我也这么觉得
<MaskRay_> cfy: cfy 但 表现力 和代码量什么的还是有差距的
<cfy> MaskRay_: 嗯，是。。
<MaskRay_> cfy: 我始终觉得 s-exp 不易调试
<roylez> LOL_: 科幻《罪恶》还可以，感觉比神马三体带感
<cfy> MaskRay_: 怎么会？
<cfy> MaskRay_: 举例
<mraandtux> 我的新帖——【续帖】关于Xfce的几个问题：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=361974
<roylez> cfy: John从头到尾没说话？
<LOL_> roylez: 是种马吗
<roylez> LOL_: 不是
<cfy> roylez: 不是有提问么？
<fzfh> MaskRay_:后面给的那个分离ok了。不过格式化输出不对。
<MaskRay_> cfy: 用 s-exp 实现 OOP 之类的，清晰度不够（我只是粗看过CL中class的实现）
<roylez> cfy: 提问都没给特写，文章写得太糙了
<cfy> MaskRay_: 嗯。。
<cfy> roylez: .....
<LOL_> roylez: 哦
<MaskRay_> cfy: 和现代语言 class 的表示清晰度差好多
<cfy> roylez: http://blog.fyndo.com/2008/02/kenny-mccarthy-lisp-and-future.html
<roylez> cfy: 老头是踢场子的
<cfy> MaskRay_: 没用过比的语言的。。。perl的也忘了。。
<roylez> cfy: 他估计没胆去ruby场子踢
<cfy> roylez: .............
<cfy> roylez: 你会动手么。。。
<roylez> cfy: 我不会动手，我用脚踹
<cfy> roylez: .....
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 如果原文本有20列的话，格式化出处的每个文本，里面应该是20行。
<MaskRay_> 我觉得haskell从各方面都胜过lisp了（不过 代码即数据 这点不得不承认因为 s-exp 的简洁，宏很强大，template haskell 还是有点笨拙
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 譬如 aa bb cc
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 譬如 aa bb cc dd 11
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 譬如 qq ww ee rr 11
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 输出的文本应该是qq-aa
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 输出的文本应该是ww-bb
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 输出的文本应该是ee-cc
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 输出的文本应该是rr-dd
<fzfh> ls
<roylez> cfy: 现在上ubuntu论坛还得挂代理
<MaskRay_> fzfh: 输出文件呢？
<cfy> roylez: 我一直挂代理上，不是那个神秘的ip嘛。
<roylez> cfy: 搞得比一些黄站还难上了
<cfy> roylez: 举例
<roylez> cfy: met
<MaskRay_> cfy: 有点“多做多错，少做少错”的感觉。缺乏各种语法结构(s-exp)一致性上确实不错，但清晰度差不少的
<cfy> MaskRay_: 等我下学期，被迫学了java，咱比较下。。
<MaskRay_> cfy: java也愚昧（等我下学期被迫学了比较下）……否则也不会有clojure scala
<fzfh> MaskRay_: 输出文件可以了，但是输出的格式还需要修改下
<MaskRay_> cfy: 我觉得FP远胜C系的这些传统语言
<nyfair> fp是什么东西？
<cfy> MaskRay_: 嗯。。
<mraandtux> 我的新帖——Chromium汉字显示不准确：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=361976
<MaskRay_> Perl系列（包括Python Ruby）也有差距
<cfy> MaskRay_: 啥语言最好，你看来
<MaskRay_> 它们试图从魔幻的语法角度上来增强表现力
<fzfh> roylez: 你给的那个还是不ok呢
<MaskRay_> 而不是FP那样从概念上统一，提供强大的表现力
<roylez> fzfh: ?
<alpha080> 学习js中。。。好吧，我是个花心的人
<fzfh> roylez: 最后给的那个cat | ruby 不ok呢。
<roylez> fzfh: 什么问题
<MaskRay_> cfy: 带类型推导的强类型，比如haskell ocaml
<fzfh> roylez: -e:1:in `<main>': undefined method `<<' for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError)
<roylez> fzfh: 我这边没这问题啊
<fzfh> roylez: 我在试试
<\b> snugglecat, 刚才看到一个笑话: 把你的出生年份和年齢加起来，一定是2012！
<cfy> \b: 有点老。。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay_: haskell 能不能高效进行 bmp 图片处理呢?
<jiero> alpha080: 帮忙做 gnome-shell extension
<jiero> roylez: 小说有啥——我对一切故事都免疫了
<jiero> roylez: 给我看看你的婴儿照吧。
<roylez> jiero: 唐三全系列
<roylez> jiero: 看完百毒不侵
<MaskRay_> cfy: 比如Ruby可能先有block，发现不够用了，再有Proc(lambda)，1.9大概又发现 ->x,y{} 的语法更像 lambda，慢慢变化
<MaskRay_> cfy: 是从方便角度考虑的
<jiero> roylez: 好神好神啊。
<MaskRay_> Kandu: “不行。Kandu, 我做不到。”
<MaskRay_> cfy: 这是我的猜测
<\b> Kandu: 用  (ST)UArray 还行
<\b> Kandu: 而且 Haskell 表示 LTI 很自然
<jiero> roylez: 我记得高中时全体后面都是租书看得，高二我加入了，高一第一个学期晚自习80%左右时间我在下五子棋黑白棋之类的。。。
<jiero> roylez: 我只记得看了小兵传奇和看着正版的 天行健
<roylez> jiero: 玄雨的？
<snugglecat> \b 啥意思
<\b> Kandu: 只不过 Haskell 写 Floodfill 有点 sucks
<\b> snugglecat: ?
<snugglecat> 啥 2012
<\b> Kandu: 或者写那个简单的画直线的过程也有点 sucks
<MaskRay_> \b: union-find什么都sucks..
<\b> snugglecat: 一个笑话
<MaskRay_> \b: 所以开始看OCaml
<\b> MaskRay_: 估计想一想，总有纯函数的实现办法。只是用到的时候都懒的想，直接套 C 里面写习惯的步骤
<snugglecat> o 
<MaskRay_> \b: bfs 还好，两个 stack
<jiero> roylez: 我不知道啊。
<roylez> jiero: 果然是渣袋鼠
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐是狗名。。。
<\b> MaskRay_: 队列还是很直接能表示的，所以 bfs 也不在话下
<MaskRay_> \b: 像数组都sucks
<\b> MaskRay_: 用 array 不就行了吗? 不管 uarray, starray, 还是 stuarray .
<cfy> ...
<cfy> MaskRay_: haskell,ocaml的，能方便调用C函数么？
<MaskRay_> \b: diffarray性能太差了
<\b> MaskRay_: 只不过局部的 state 不太好做，StateMonad 也不是最终的解决办法。
<MaskRay_> \b: 用了st就不pure了
<jiero> tusooa: 图扫
<tusooa> jiero: 
<jiero> tusooa: 你画成那样，还不如手绘呢！！
<MaskRay_> cfy: haskell可以，代码量差不多是这样：foreign import "foo_wrap" foo :: Int -> IO Int
<tusooa> jiero: 呵呵
<jiero> tusooa:  好吧。。。我再放上一个工具。。。
<\b> MaskRay_: ST还是 pure 的吧
<cfy> MaskRay_: 这么容易啊。
<cfy> Kandu: 你可以用haskell
<tusooa> jiero: 你不喜欢蓝色，吾可以给改成绿色，啥色的嘛
<MaskRay_> \b: 不是纯函数啊
<\b> MaskRay_: 为啥？ 我一直觉得是 pure 的..
<\b> MaskRay_: 内部怎么实现不管。至少对外是干净的
<MaskRay_> \b: 用了ST，清晰度、代码量什么都没优势了……
<jiero> tusooa: 改成金色和白色和红色
<jiero> tusooa: 下载这个 。https://spideroak.com/browse/share/crowline_spidershare/public
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Share Room - SpiderOak.com
<alpha080> jiero: gnome-shell extension? 我刚刚到会学写个21点小游戏的程度啊。。。连oop都没学到呢
<jiero> alpha080: 去死。。。那个多么难啊。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 窗口管理多么浅显的，、
<snugglecat> \b, 喷嚏服务器当了么， 你能上么
<\b> MaskRay_: 所以这是 sucks 的地方。我就核心热点的结构用下 ST。其它甚至都有简单的 List, pattern 做起来方便
<\b> snugglecat: 不能
<tusooa> jiero: 那么大？是源码，还是预编译的
<snugglecat> 哦
<jiero> tusooa: 很大吗。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 我是野生程序员啊@ @。最擅长写hello world之类的
<jiero> tusooa: 编译好的。
<jiero> alpha080: 我是连hello world 都写不出花样的非程序员啊
<tusooa> jiero: 额。有源码不
<jiero> tusooa: 你会 java 啊
<alpha080> jiero: 囧，那你用啥？github?google code?还是其他的？大不了我去写注释，如果我能看得懂的话。
<jiero> tusooa: http://al.chemy.org/contribute/developer/
<jiero> alpha080: 我根本都不会用啊。
<jiero> alpha080: 笨蛋你可以伤害的
<tusooa> jiero: 没搜到。
<jiero> tusooa: 搜什么？
<tusooa> jiero: alcemy
<tusooa> jiero: alchemy
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> tu
<jiero> tusooa: http://al.chemy.org/contribute/developer/ 
<tusooa> jiero: 好吧。吾说没在portage里搜到。
<jiero> tusooa: 用最新的 build 就好了。
<jiero> tusooa: 刚才给的那个，干么编译啊。。。
<tusooa> jiero: 额
<alpha080> jiero: 囧 这是java不是 javascript啊
<tusooa> jiero: 编译的是32还是64
<jiero> alpha080: 我说的是帮我搞 gnome-shell-extesnion，没说是这个啊！！！！
 * alpha080 直接倒地抽搐42秒
<fvw> jiero: 直接安就是了
<jiero> fvw: 你也。。。
<jiero> fvw: 今天都冻糊涂了？
<fvw> jiero: gnome-shell-extesnion 你要自己写?
<jiero> fvw: 。。。
<jiero> fvw: 恩。
<jiero> fvw: 希望要得东西，没人想到过
<fvw> jiero: 下一个 其他的 修改下
<jiero> fvw: 看遍了，没有个类似的合适的
<fvw> jiero: 看文档自己写
<fvw> jiero: 什么功能
<jiero> fvw: 不会编程。
<jiero> fvw: 就是交互窗口操控派布和镶入任务管理到日程表
<jiero> fvw: 和任务优先级+zeitgeist 提醒
<alpha080> 要先装gnome3...
<jiero> alpha080: 哦。。。
<alpha080> 而且看你这要求。。我真只能写注释了@ @
<tusooa> jiero: 预编译的是多少位的啊
<alpha080> 大摩认为，iPhone在中国还有很大的发展空间
<alpha080> 中国移动的高端智能手机用户最多，估计其中有1.2亿人每月支付的手机账单在100元人民币（约合16美元）以上
<jiero> tusooa: 不知道啊。OpenJDK似乎不在意吧。。。java都不在意的吧。
<jiero> tusooa: 我丢到arm的N900上照样用，触摸屏都支持。。。
<tusooa> jiero: 哦。
<jiero> 阿拉泡哈、
<jiero> tusooa: 突然想到猛兽的样子可以作为表情
<tusooa> ..
<jiero> tusooa: 因为我看到了怪兽
<tusooa> 额
<jiero> tusooa: 怪兽都能画的很可爱的
<jiero> tusooa: 即使是肉球
<tusooa> .
<jiero> tusooa: 进入alchmy后进入 option，选择simple interface
<tusooa> jiero: 吾正在把软件放出来
<jiero> tusooa: 土司是面包
<tusooa> dev-java/icedtea #是啥
<tusooa> jiero: 不好意思，吾这儿没jre
<tusooa> 需要现装。。
<jiero> alpha080: 首先我想让你做的，帮忙把关闭按钮用一个extension的形式移动到窗口正中央，并能修改图片
<alpha080> tusooa: icedtea就是替代jre的啊
<jiero> tusooa: 用openjdk
<tusooa> jiero: 没搜到。
<jiero> alpha080: icedtea 不是 openjdk？
<jiero> alpha080: 不懂啊。我，手机上装的确实是 icedtead
<alpha080> 不知道，好像是另一个项目
<alpha080> 至少跟浏览器插件有关
<LOL_> int a[];可以这样声明吗?
<alpha080> 自从我把openSUSE升级到12.1以后就没有java的浏览器插件了，只好用了这个东西
<alpha080> jiero: 还不会这个，我的知识贮备离这还有挺多缺口的
<alpha080> 继续扣腚中。。。
<snugglecat> alpha080, 闺女呢
<snugglecat> LOL_, 不能
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐,俺一直以为你是个极品伪娘,没想到...
<snugglecat> alpha080, 闺女怎么样了
<LOL_> snugglecat: extern int a[];
<snugglecat> alpha080, 胖了么
<snugglecat> int* a;
<alpha080> snugglecat: 囧，扣腚中，闲猫勿扰
<jiero> Lol
<snugglecat> ......
<jiero> LOL_: 什么？
<LOL_> jiero: 你咋不是伪娘呢?
<jiero> LOL_: 伪娘是啥？
<umm> 有个数学题请教大家
<LOL_> jiero: 长得很妖异的男人,
<snugglecat> umm, 退下
<umm> snugglecat: 为毛
<LOL_> jiero: 比如Andrej Pejic
<jiero> LOL_: 我长的不妖异吗？
<snugglecat> umm, 为你的毛
<umm> snugglecat: 我还没长毛呢~！
 * tomcheng76 囧
<snugglecat> umm, 你是伪哥
<snugglecat> umm, 快点长
<LOL_> umm: nick里有80是数学大师
<snugglecat> umm, 拔毛助长
<umm> 思南四女站成一排，同性者相邻，排法种数是多少
<snugglecat> 无数
<umm> snugglecat: 乃有啥非分之想么~
<umm> 四男四女 。
<snugglecat> 没有
<LOL_> umm: 这不是高中题吗
<umm> 其实我觉得是0、、、、
<umm> LOL_: 是啊
<snugglecat> 如何同性相连
<umm> 同性者相邻  这句话怎么理解
<umm> 我也觉得是，，
<LOL_> umm: 组合排列?
<umm> 必然有一组是 男女相邻
<umm> LOL_: 恩
 * snugglecat 拉起裤头， 看我是男的还是女的
 * umm snugglecat: 去你二大爷的
<snugglecat> ............
<alpha080> 你反向思考一下：思南四女站成一排，异性者相邻，排法种数是多少 
<snugglecat> 错了， 应该是裤脚
<jiero> snugglecat: 已经被我屏蔽了么。。。
<snugglecat> 似乎没有
<jiero> 好像还有 gebjed和 linsux
<LOL_> umm: 问alpha080大师
<umm> LOL_: 嗷嗷
<umm> alpha080: 大湿
<alpha080> umm: 问题一：四男四女站成一排，排法种数是多少 
<snugglecat> umm, 你倒过来想想
<umm> snugglecat: 怎么想？
<snugglecat> 倒立
<alpha080> 请回答
<umm> alpha080: 我想请你回答。。
<jiero> 一种一种的减，答案是0种么。。。
<alpha080> umm: 我的问题跟你的很类似，但是不一样啊
<snugglecat> 不就一种么
<umm> 噢噢
<umm> sorry
<umm> 那应该是A88
<umm> 40320
<LOL_> alpha080: 这个比那个牛顿的吃草问题简单多了 lol
<jiero> ，，，、
<snugglecat> 一种都没有
<snugglecat> 同性相邻， 肯定有男女相邻的阿
<umm> snugglecat: 我也是这么想的。。
<alpha080> 问题2:思南四女站成一排，同性者相邻，排法种数是多少 ？思南四女站成一排，异性者相邻，排法种数是多少 ？这两个问题有什么区别？
<alpha080> umm: 请思考
<snugglecat> girl,girl,girl,(girl,boy),boy,boy,boy
<snugglecat> 不也是有 girl,boy么
<umm> alpha080: 我的想法是  同性相邻 假设第一个是女生  接下来必须全部是女生
<snugglecat> boy,boy,boy,(boy,girl),girl,girl
<umm> 我先去看看老师给的答案吧
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 你不如排你的蛋。你太疼了。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<alpha080> umm: 你可以先把四个女生捆绑成一团，然后塞到四个男生里面试试看
<snugglecat> 明天要割猫猫的蛋了
<jiero> LOL_: 哦，有看到你的说法。我不像伪娘了，因为脸部变长了～
<LOL_> iGoogle: 小ee,你来了
<umm> alpha080: 不懂
<BoyOfWuHan> snugglecat:真恶你
<snugglecat> umm, 每个男生各吃一女生就行了
<umm> 。。。。。。。。。
<alpha080> umm: 你是不是要确保四个女生手拉手?
<snugglecat> BoyOfWuHan, 真的阿， 要为猫做绝育
<umm> alpha080: 还要确保心连心。。
<umm> alpha080: 我还是先去看老师的解释。。
<snugglecat> umm, 在排 基情么
<snugglecat> umm, 你题目没看懂吧
<alpha080> 经鉴定，这娃娃真没长毛。
<LOL_> 基佬和白合,多好的组合
<maya> 谁是百合？
<snugglecat> maya, 是两两相排吧
<jiero> maya: 去玩百合哦。
<maya> jiero: 百合是啥
<jiero> maya: 食物
<jiero> maya: 可以做点心
<BoyOfWuHan> 相亲的
<snugglecat> AA，BB，AA像酱紫么
<maya> snugglecat: 是站成一排
<jiero> maya: 我曾经吃得是拌芹菜
<maya> A，B
<jiero> maya: 就是和百合花一个族的
<maya> 难道不是相邻的？
<maya> jiero: 我吃过野百合。。
<snugglecat> maya, 那怎么可能会同性相连呢
<maya> 黄色的  很香的那种
<snugglecat> AAAABBBB，中间也AB呢
<maya> snugglecat: 我也在想这个问题。
<jiero> maya: 哦我不知道额。。。我吃的是白的，大块
<maya> 恩  有白的有黄的 黄的是野生的
<snugglecat> 你理解错题目了吧
<snugglecat> maya, 分组的吧
<LOL_> 盗版书
<jiero> maya: 我不知道呃。另外还是那个4男4女去站队？
<alpha080> umm: 1 先叫四个男生排排座，分果果 2 把四个女生一剑穿心，做成糖葫芦 3 把糖葫芦随便往空的地方一放
<Kandu> cfy: 上次说过的，解决小问题，就选最适合的语言
<snugglecat> AA, BB, AA，BB 这也算吧
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<alpha080> 这不是经典解法么？
<jiero> alpha080: 你太不人道了
<snugglecat> maya, AA, BB, AA，BB ，例如酱紫， 第二个A和第三个B不算相连的吧
<maya> 。。。
<alpha080> 如果是四个男生练成一床，我就会把男生做成烧烤
<alpha080> 我很平等的
<maya> 站成一排 你说相不相连
<jiero> maya: 把女生都杀掉，男的随便站好了
<jiero> 或者把男的都杀掉，女的随便
<Guest44836> 没想到第一次用IRC还是用网页版的。
<maya> 话说
<jiero> Guest44836: 扑疼扑疼
<snugglecat> maya, 应该是你理解错误题目了吧
<maya> 老师给出的答案是  先把男生捆绑 A44  再把女生捆绑 A44  再随便站 A22
<Guest44836> 聊天真乱啊
<maya> snugglecat: 我擦
<maya> 这样真的有问题
<jiero> maya: 话说，你的题正确吗？如果正确也太简单了——不是高考题吧。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 还是比较喜欢多范式的。解决实际问题的时候
<maya> 女用G表示  男用B表示   G1G2G3G4B1B2B3B4
<maya> G4和B1  必然有一组男女相邻
<maya> jiero: 不是高考题  是练习题
<cfy> Kandu: 啥叫 多范式 ?
<maya> jiero: 北上广高考题比这简单多了
<snugglecat> maya, 把男的都阉了，就好了
<jiero> maya: 上海高考题目不简单啊。
<maya> jiero: 你是不是没有做过山东高考题。。
<L-----D> 山东不是全国卷么
<jiero> maya: 我只记得全级做了一次上海的英语题。
<maya> L-----D: 囧
<maya> 07年开始自主命题
<jiero> maya: 然后是10年前的，然后，平均分下降了10多
<maya> 。。。
<jiero> maya: 跟我没关系哦，我考的时候还是全国～
<L-----D> 上海卷只有英语比较难
<maya> 上海比较开放   所以英语要求高一些吧
<L-----D> 其他都容易
<maya>  L-----D:大哥  你是好淫。。
<L-----D> 尤其是数理化少一门啊
<jiero> maya: 到处都是好人哦。
<maya> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> maya: 所以你可以放心
<maya> 放心干嘛
<jiero> maya: 最幸福就是走到哪里人都可以信赖
<LOL_> 江苏的数学题变态
 * jiero 觉得最大的幸福就是能够信任所有人～
<maya> jiero: 信不信任是你主观上的事情啊
<jiero> LOL_: 哦。
<LOL_> 葛军每年都被骂
<maya> LOL_: 物理题也挺难的
<maya> LOL_: 江苏题确实也不好做
<ceceLOL> 2
<jiero> maya: 物理题好玩啊
<jiero> maya: 数学相对没有意思
<maya> jiero: 好吧  我徘徊在不及格线的飘过
<maya> jiero: 高中数学比较死
<Kandu> cfy: 不同的事物，用不同的模型去描述
<jiero> maya: 好吧，我数学到后来都不到60分。
<maya> jiero: 个人觉得数学还是蛮奇妙的
<maya> jiero: 好吧 物理更奇妙 ^_^
<jiero> maya: 原因大概是我一道习题也不做。
<maya> .....
<jiero> maya: 加上我不听课。
<cfy> Kandu: 更高于OO是吧。。。。
<maya> jiero: 那你物理学得好吗
<jiero> maya: 别人的本子用了好多，我的本子都是空的——交作业，收作业的都不理我了。
<LOL_> 数学号称是科学的皇冠,而数论号称数学的皇冠
<jiero> maya: 物理也就是及格左右。
<maya> jiero: 我物理打67分的时候 物理老师都很淡定。。  我这次生物71  生物老师灰常亢奋。。
<jiero> maya: 不过我可以指导别人物理～
<jiero> LOL_: 恩。
<maya> jiero: 果断求知道
<maya> 指导
<jiero> LOL_: 好吧，让我这个复习数学就是看课本的人伤心啊
<jiero> maya: 太久了。恐怕没啥可以帮上了
<LOL_> jiero: 那你解释下超弦理论吧
<Kandu> cfy: 比如处理 bmp 图片这个工作, haskell 想避免的 side effect 才适用。那么，要么换语言做，要么用扩展库(其他语言写的)
<jiero> LOL_: 记不住
<jiero> LOL_: 彻底忘记了
<jiero> LOL_: 或者从来没听说过。
<L-----D> ...
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯
<cece> gebjgd: 1
<LOL_> jiero: 超弦理论,...
 * jiero 当时选文理，喜欢历史/地理/生物/化学/，较为讨厌物理/政治。
<LOL_> alpha080: 大师,解释下超弦理论吧
<Kandu> cfy: pure XXX 的语言，总是很适用于某类问题，却肯定在另几类问题上显得无能
 * LOL_ 依稀记得地球周围的空间是非欧氏空间
<Kandu> cfy: 多范式的语言，其实不大喜欢。混合编程比较和胃口
 * LOL_ 极坐标里的阿基米得曲线误被当作对数曲线雕刻在了伯努利的墓碑上
<jiero> 受不了了，太热啊，晚上湿度 90%，气温 32摄氏度。。。
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<maya> jiero: 那怎么睡觉。。。
<jiero> maya: 继续睡地板
<jiero> maya: 地板大概有26度
<jiero> 我猜
<maya> jiero: 。。。。。
<maya> jiero: 我加估计20度也没有。。
<jiero> 哦。
<maya> 过年去奶奶家  初三回来  卫生间的便盆 水龙头 全都冻掉了- -
<maya> 有一年坐便盆都碎了。。
<jiero> maya: 。。。
<mugebjgd> cece: here
 * LOL_ 伯努利兄弟用最速降线问题试图挑战整个欧洲,却被一只苍老的狮子用一个晚上的时间就解决了
<mugebjgd> cece: where? peking?
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你对空气说话？
<snugglecat> 吃完饭了
<palomino|working> 厕厕?
<snugglecat> 继续调戏 maya 
<maya> snugglecat: 那你穿裤子了么
<snugglecat> 我刚脱
 * LOL_ Leibniz挂时,没人去参加他的葬礼,Newton挂时却是国葬,俩人生前斗个不停,死后却如此不同,
<maya> 别啊
<maya> 先穿上
<maya> 等我给你脱 笨蛋
<mugebjgd> jiero: you stupid
<mugebjgd> jiero: cece
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 我猫生气了
<maya> pidgin收到信息怎么还有延迟
<maya> 我擦
<snugglecat> 明天要给他做手术，今晚不给它吃东西， 他就生气了
<snugglecat> 跑下二楼了
<Y2> 做什么手术？
<Y2> 结扎？
 * LOL_ 都说Gauss很牛,我现在也不知他到底牛在哪,可怜Abel生前没人认识到他的价值,
<jiero> cece: who
<snugglecat> Y2, 去势
<wly> LOL :在阿门
<Y2> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 要打麻药，所以不能给它吃东西
<wly> LOL在吗
<snugglecat> 本来也没事
<snugglecat> 但是母猫要吃东西呢， 所以把它困在笼里了， 母猫吃东西的时候， 那公猫叫得可怜阿
<cece> mugebjgd: !!
 * LOL_ 悲催的E.Galois N.H.Abel还有Ramanujan
<cece> mugebjgd: 爱上豆瓣了
<Y2> snugglecat: 你的猫真纠结
<mugebjgd> cece: peking?
<cece> mugebjgd: 没
<snugglecat> Y2, 怎么呢
<LOL_> wly: ?
<Y2> snugglecat: 你的猫天天有问题。。
<snugglecat> 做手术没办法阿， 只能不让它吃阿
<mugebjgd> cece: still at home?
<snugglecat> 没问题阿
<cece> mugebjgd: 嗯，是啊 
<snugglecat> 就一去势， 有啥问题
<Y2> snugglecat: 你就当我没说吧。。
<jiero> RavenChan: 乌鸦啊。参加活动。
<snugglecat> 说得多，不代表有问题阿
<Y2> ，，，，，
<RavenChan> jiero, 什么？
<snugglecat> 我天天说 maya 呢， 她也没问题
<Y2> 大哥 我错了  行不
<jiero> RavenChan: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=361817
<Y2> 。。。。
<wly> LOL_: 给分发点种子吧。
<LOL_> caleb-: where is calebot?
<jiero> Y2: 和我一样饱受欺凌哦
<snugglecat> 我就喜欢猫，喜欢说猫
<Y2> 还行。。
<LOL_> wly: 你给我?
<wly> 你给我点吧。
 * jiero 喜欢不会欺负我的女生～
<caleb-> LOL_: 在上油
<wly> LOL_: 给我点。
<leoxx> 松松散散
<maya> jiero: 我怎么听说  男生小时候喜欢欺负自己喜欢的女生  长大了喜欢被自己喜欢的女生欺负
<maya> = =
 * jiero 小时候因为太可爱，一直被女生欺负。
<wly> jiero:  怎么欺负你了。说说
<LOL_> wly: 找度娘要,她有很多
 * jiero 忘记了。
<maya> jiero: 你小时候真的很可爱。。。
 * jiero 只记得自己被叫做茄子
<maya> jiero: 我能看看你现在的照片不~
<snugglecat> maya, 我也欺负你阿， 但我没说喜欢乃阿
<maya> snugglecat: 猫叔  你这不叫长大了
 * jiero 当时早恋——这才想起来那家伙比我还要白。
<LOL_> iGoogle: 神,有人冒充你
<jiero> maya: 昨天给你看了啊。
<maya> jiero: 那是你小时候的
<maya> 我要现在的
<jiero> maya: 不是有个2月前的？
<maya> 没有哇？！
<snugglecat> maya, 好吧
<LOL_> jiero: 你有没有照的比较娘的?
<snugglecat> maya, 以前我去邮电局交网费出来， 忽然背后有个女孩叫了我一声
<maya> snugglecat: 爷爷？
<snugglecat> maya, 原来是初中朦胧冒起... 你懂的
<maya> snugglecat: 我不懂啊
<jiero> LOL_ 我不想照，只要扎起头发就像女生。
<maya> 。。。。。。‘
<snugglecat> maya, 从她叫我， 到她骑着摩托离开， 我一直就张着嘴巴， 一句话没说， 一个动作都没
<LOL_> jiero: 求像女生的照片
<snugglecat> maya, 就定在那， 我都不知道那几分钟到底我是怎样的熊态
<jiero> LOL_ 我把头发剪了
<LOL_> jiero: 以前总有吧
<maya> snugglecat: 还是不懂。。
<alpha080> 累，扣腚果然是个体力活
<maya> lol乃真执着  加油  要到了发给我一份 ^_^
<jiero> LOL没有，找周恩来的照片就好，我和他比较像。
<snugglecat> maya, 你想象阿
<maya> jiero: 我觉得六小龄童也比较像。。
<maya> snugglecat: 想象不到。
<jiero> maya: 没见过年轻的 六小龄童
<snugglecat> maya, 当你看见一男的， 向他打招呼， 那男的就定在那， 张着口，光站着
<maya> jiero: 。。
<maya> snugglecat: (⊙o⊙)…
<maya> 我不明白的是 跟你打招呼的是谁
<snugglecat> maya, 从你打招呼到离开， 那男的就一直站着相隔木头人
<maya> 打招呼的内容是？
<alpha080> 粉正常啊。。。
<alpha080> 我经常这么干
<snugglecat> 就打招呼，叫了下名字。 之后 就 ............................
<maya> snugglecat: 认识你的？
<snugglecat> 初中同学阿
<maya> 。。。。
<snugglecat> 考试传纸条
<snugglecat> 有事没事就往她那靠
<snugglecat> 初中时在她面前说黄色笑话
<alpha080> 走路走着走着，被人叫了一下，就突然死机了，被kill掉脑子里面本来的进程了，然后特别想灭了丫的
<snugglecat> ..............
<alpha080> snugglecat: 算啥啊，偶以前经常禽兽不如的啊！！！
<snugglecat> alpha080, 我和你不一样
<snugglecat> 我以前可是乖乖男
<alpha080> 说错，是不如禽兽。。。
<snugglecat> 我可是乖乖男
<alpha080> 现在想起来，当时就应该禽兽不如的
 * LOL_ 俺是乖乖男,跟女生说话都会脸红
<alpha080> 或者 === 禽兽才对
<snugglecat> 有天不知道我脑筋搭错那条线
<alpha080> 唉，一起睡都没下手啊！
<snugglecat> 在她面前说起 麦当娜某个 mtv,
<alpha080> snugglecat: 汝没有抄写少女之心啥的？
 * LOL_ 俺一年跟女生说的话超不过一百句...
<alpha080> 或者一起看Story of O?
<snugglecat> 不穿衣服， 披着一毛毯， 然后打开， 当然镜头没看到正面， 但那天我把整个细节在她前面描述一次
<alpha080> 或者看看萨德的著作？
<snugglecat> 我没这些东西的
<snugglecat> more then, 我读成摸屌
<alpha080> 好了，把脑子放松了一会儿。。继续coding...
<alpha080> 以上纯属YY...
<snugglecat> :)
<LOL_> alpha080: 你在扣啥
<alpha080> 21点游戏。。。
<alpha080> 然后可以跟电脑玩单挑。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 你很好玩哦
<alpha080> jiero: 为啥？我只不过是个二B壮年
<maya> alpha080: 是男的啊？
<jiero> alpha080: 是男的啊？
<alpha080> 啊。当然是了
<jiero> alpha080: 就是欺负你
<jiero> alpha080: 你的女儿玉照可以显现吗？
<alpha080> 我不搅基的，maya可以奇虎我
<maya> alpha080: (～ o ～)~zZ
<jiero> alpha080: maya 是女生。。。
<LOL_> alpha080: 据说当年对越反击战时,双方晚上打仗,白天一起晒小弟弟,lol
<alpha080> jiero: 不行，你当我女婿太大来了
<snugglecat> alpha080, 你闺女不是和我儿子定了么
<jiero> alpha080: 我对小不点没兴趣
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 我有2妹妹
<alpha080> jiero: 偶知道maya是妮子。。。没看我一直潜水呢
<snugglecat> maya, 还不去做题阿
<snugglecat> 妮子???
<alpha080> 你这么一说我想起我很久没上ubuntu论坛了
<maya> snugglecat: 懒得去了
<jiero> alpha080: 我还记得曾经发壁纸，3个回复的全是Suse头像。
<alpha080> 哈哈哈，没错
<snugglecat> maya, 哦
<alpha080> 可怜的suse党
<snugglecat> maya, 你干嘛让 alpha080 一直潜水
<iPino> suse咋了？
<lei`> irc  昨晚升级后不能自动挂载u盘了
<iPino> 前兩天kde4.8出來還見suse黨曬優越
<maya> snugglecat: 55555555555
<lei`> archLinux昨晚升级后不能自动挂载u盘了
<alpha080> kubuntu现在速度也很快啊，没啥优越好晒的
<snugglecat> kde 好慢
<snugglecat> kde 特别 firefox 很慢
<jiero> LOL_: 对了你的照片还没给我呢。
<iPino> 德國鬼子的硬件好這沒辦法
<alpha080> 没有吧
<snugglecat> 哦， 貌似只要开 混合， fiefox 在输入网址时都反应不过来
<snugglecat> 貌似不是 kde 的问题
<alpha080> 不觉得。。。
<iPino> 他們是不會體諒第三世界的苦衷的
<alpha080> kde可以调教的啊。。。
<snugglecat> openbox 开混合， 输入网址都输入不行
<iPino> 把特效關了就成
<iPino> 混合
<snugglecat> firefox 其他没问题，就是输入网址有问题
<snugglecat> 哦
<alpha080> 不开特效啥的，再关掉东西，内存占用并不大
<alpha080> 只不过就难看了。。
<snugglecat> 是阿
<iPino> 其實開不開混合可以用快捷鍵切換，這個很方便的
<iPino> 任務一多就Alt+Shift+F12
<alpha080> 反正以后新的机子内存都很大，管他呢
<snugglecat> 我的 openbox 的 themes 不加投影，基本俩窗口叠在一起就分不清楚了
<alpha080> snugglecat: 你不是E17么？又有新欢了？
<snugglecat> 用 openbox 了
<cfy> snugglecat: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Age/8619124
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 我就喜欢猫
<snugglecat> 我几个来回换的
<jiero> alpha080: 女儿几岁了？
<lei`> Openbox怎么开混合的啊
<lei`> 自带的混合吗
<iPino> OpenBox什麼時候有混合功能了？
<alpha080> jiero: 四岁了
<snugglecat> xcompmgr -c -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.55 &
<lei`> <snugglecat> openbox 开混合， 输入网址都输入不行
<snugglecat> lei`, xcompmgr -c -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.55 &
<jiero> alpha080: 正好在我2表妹之间 1/7～
<lei`> snugglecat: 我用这个不停报错
<snugglecat> 不过要设一下显卡的混合支持
<alpha080> snugglecat: 我建议你还是用DE好了，工作用机干嘛这么折腾
<snugglecat> 不然 shadow 会有重影
<jiero> alpha080: 用预设好的 LXDE
<snugglecat> alpha080, 我这人用电脑有常理可说么
<alpha080> 这，倒也是
<alpha080> 我看你还是上lfs吧。。
<LOL_> caleb-: calebot还没来,
<lei`> snugglecat: 我用的Intel,没东西可设啊
<iPino> 有誰用過qt-razor么？
<jiero> Amazon Kindle DXG  $248好贵。。。
<caleb-> LOL_: 沾到地沟油了
<jiero> 是2个Kindle 3的价格。
<lei`> snugglecat: Intel集显
<p8x8x8> 有朋友会设置通过路由器上网吗？
 * LOL_ 好吧,看书去,各位晚安
<fvw> p8x8x8: 怎么又是这个问题
<fvw> p8x8x8: 和win没什么区别呀
<lei`> p8x8x8: 用linux的好象没有不会设的
<snugglecat> lei`, 那我不知道，我是 nv
<alpha080> iPino: 听说过，没装过
 * LOL_ is gone...
<p8x8x8> 我现在能访问路由器首页 但就访问不了外网啊
<alpha080> p8x8x8: 按照自己型号搜索啊
<p8x8x8> 我能解决早就删了win了
<p8x8x8> 汗啊 
<p8x8x8> 就是现在都还没有解决啊
<alpha080> p8x8x8: win行不？
<lei`> p8x8x8: 那肯定你路由没拔上号
<iPino> p8x8x8: 路由器首頁不就是設置介面么？
<lei`> 这个win没关系
<alpha080> 给女儿洗PP。。。又拉臭臭了
<p8x8x8> 我现在是两台机连一个路由器的
<iPino> p8x8x8: 然後呢？
<p8x8x8> 一台是win一台是debian
<p8x8x8> win能上
<iPino> p8x8x8: 你用主機而不是路由器撥號是吧
<p8x8x8> ubuntu配置了之后只能连到路由器首页
<p8x8x8> 是路由器拨号的
<iPino> ……
<snugglecat> alpha080, 你老婆真幸福
<lei`> p8x8x8: 没设dns？
<alpha080> 1 ping 2 your DNS
<p8x8x8> dns是什么？
<snugglecat> dady n sister
<p8x8x8> 给个命令给我可以么 
<p8x8x8> 怎样ping dns的
<snugglecat> ping dns
<p8x8x8> 是ping 192.168.1.1么
<snugglecat> 你是哪的
<snugglecat> 联通我知道 dns 是多少
<snugglecat> 电信的不知道
<p8x8x8> unknown host dns
<p8x8x8> 返回ile这样一句
<iPino> p8x8x8: 隨便ping個域名看能不能解析成ip就成
<snugglecat> 哦联通的也不行， 我是茂名联通的 dns
<p8x8x8> unknown host dns啊
<maya> snugglecat: 我在跟人打架。。
<snugglecat> p8x8x8, 你不是能上网么，看看你的 dns 设置是多少阿
<snugglecat> maya, 谁
<p8x8x8> 我这是长城宽带来得
<iPino> p8x8x8: ping域名啊
<maya> snugglecat: 另外聊天室的
<snugglecat> 哦
<iPino> p8x8x8: 不是pingip
<snugglecat> 哪的
<p8x8x8> ping不通
<maya> 你要不要开帮她 跟我打架
<maya> 哈哈
<Losses1> .
<snugglecat> ping www.google.come
<snugglecat> 帮她欺负你
<snugglecat> ping www.google.com
<p8x8x8> 我ping www,163.com 返回unknown host www.163.com
<iPino> snugglecat: 乾脆叫他用8888或者8844算了
<snugglecat> maya, 我苦恼着呢
<snugglecat> iPino, 哦
<maya> snugglecat: 咋啦
<snugglecat> maya, 二楼啊婆叫我买个薄薄的剃须刀， 去农村街边的割了那猫的蛋蛋。 连麻药都不打
<snugglecat> 5块钱
<maya> 割猫的蛋蛋干嘛
<snugglecat> 买把刀片， 给5块钱
<maya> 前列腺炎？
<snugglecat> 绝育阿
<maya> lol
<maya> (⊙o⊙)…
<maya> 为毛要绝育
<snugglecat> 怕像以前的公猫那样跑阿
<snugglecat> 你是 maya 么， 
<iPino> maya: 母的生一窩小貓不好處理
<p8x8x8> dns的地址是路由器的地址吗？
<snugglecat> 应该知道阿
<snugglecat> p8x8x8, 问 isp 应该知道
<iPino> p8x8x8: DNS怎麼是路由器呢？
<snugglecat> p8x8x8, 联通就告诉我了
<iPino> p8x8x8: 那是幫你把域名解析成ip的服務器
<snugglecat> 联通的宽带都告诉我 dns 了， 你去问下阿
<snugglecat> p8x8x8, 你是哪个isp的
<p8x8x8> 那么长城宽带的dns是多少？
<iPino> snugglecat: 8888、8844
<snugglecat> 你可以去网上 google
<snugglecat> :)
<p8x8x8> 汗isp又是一个新名词 真折腾人啊
<alpha080> p8x8x8: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<iPino> p8x8x8: 這哪是新名詞
<p8x8x8> 我这里google铁定被封了
<alpha080> 我估计是这个没设置吧
<snugglecat> p8x8x8, http://tieba.baidu.com/p/450283669
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y 我教你怎么找到最快的长城宽带DNS,令你上网比电信还要快！！！(如_长城宽带吧_贴吧
<snugglecat> 篇
<snugglecat> p8x8x8, http://www.hq78.com/thread-389-1-1.html
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y 电信、网通、铁通、长城宽带 全国各地 DNS - 电脑 - 华强趣吧 - HQ78.COM
<snugglecat> 自己去查
<alpha080> 囧了，你不知道DNS 跟 ISP？ 自己查查这是什么吧。。
<snugglecat> 长城宽带 211.91.88.129
<p8x8x8> 汗 原来在 路由器拨号页面可以查到DNS的
<p8x8x8> 我去设置一下 回来继续
<umm1> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<umm1> 夏达 你够贱！！！！
<umm1> 忽  淡定。。
<snugglecat> 怎么了
<snugglecat> 夏达????
<iPino> umm1: what's wrong？
<maya> 她贱。。
<snugglecat> 各位， maya 被人欺负了， 我们该怎么办
<alpha080> CyrusYzGT 这娃
<snugglecat> 加入欺负 maya 的行列中
<maya> snugglecat: 就知道你要这样说。。
<maya> ~~~~(>_<)~~~~ 
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> alpha080, 怎么了
<snugglecat> alpha080, cyrusyzgt怎么了，几天没见他了
<cfy> maya: 看来我丢失了最精彩的log....
<maya> cfy: 在别的聊天室
<snugglecat> 哪个聊天室
<maya> 你要去、
<maya> ？
<snugglecat> 是的
<maya> 好吧。。
<maya> 服务器  irc.icq.com
<snugglecat> 看能欺负 maya 的，到底是哪位
<maya> 编码 GBK
<maya> 频道  #chinese
<alpha080> snugglecat: 那娃被b了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 哪位
<snugglecat> cyrusyzgt???
<snugglecat> 他怎么了
<alpha080> 不知道啊
<umm> snugglecat: 你进去了么
<umm> 我被T了 进不去了。。
<missing> 什么看wal0这样的名字是那个?
<snugglecat> umm, 你怎么了
<umm> snugglecat: 你进去了吗
<snugglecat> umm, 貌似解除了
<snugglecat> 进去了阿
<umm> 你等等我，，，
<umm> 骂人的是 childish
<umm> 犯贱的 tongyanmeinu。。。
<snugglecat> ....
<umm> 。。。
<snugglecat> 怎么了
<umm> maya也用不了啦
<umm> 呜呜
<snugglecat> 怎么了
<umm> 两帮人吵架  一个名人tongyanmeinu  帮女方 我告诉那名人 最好谁都不要帮 不要听childish的一面之词   
<umm> 今天childish来骂我 显然tongyanmeinu把我昨晚说的话告诉了那女的
<missing> iGoogle: /quit
<umm> snugglecat: 然后事情就变成现在这样了。。
<snugglecat> 不明白
<umm> 哪儿不明白。。
<snugglecat> 名人??
<umm> 夏达
<umm> 你google下
<snugglecat> 夏达是谁
<umm> 她就是告密那人
<snugglecat> 漫画家???
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 来啦
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 给我 email
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 好久不见
<snugglecat> 好久不见
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 干啥? 
<umm> http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E5%A4%8F%E8%BE%BE
<kk> umm,啥网址y 夏达_互动百科
<cfy> umm: 那是什么irc?
<umm> cfy: icq
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 知道怎么抗攻击吗?
<snugglecat> 你不是要 cms 么， 我的快完工了
<cfy> umm: icq?
<snugglecat> 不知道
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 流量和cc攻击
<lolicon> ～。～
<umm> 她今年都30多了还跟我小孩子斗。。
<snugglecat> 不懂
<L-----D> umm, 你多大
<cfy> umm: 你在那里碰到她了？
<umm> 18’
<umm> cfy: 聊天室啊
<umm> cfy: 你不会也崇拜她？
<umm> 丫的阴我
<cfy> umm: 我第一次听说。。。
<umm> cfy: 那就好那就好
<cfy> umm: - -！
<umm> 哈哈
<umm> 咱们还是好兄弟~
<alpha080> 挺漂亮一姑娘。。至少从图片上是
<umm> 故事姑娘
<umm> 是大妈。。
<cfy> umm: 中国还有人上irc?
<alpha080> 对我来说是姑娘啊= =
<umm> cfy: 你不是中国人？
<cfy> (- 2012 1981) => 31
<umm> cfy: 大部分人通过网页上的
<cfy> umm: 我说非linux系列的
<cfy> umm: 非open source的
<snugglecat> umm, 看不懂
<alpha080> 有啊。。。有很多啊
<umm> 他们都不知道irc
<umm> 以为是icq
<cfy> 哦。。。
<alpha080> maya说的没错
<lolicon> cfy: 你不是中国人？
 * cfy 我要被攻击了么。。。。
<cfy> lolicon: 你要攻击我么？
 * cfy ignore攻击者
<L-----D> cfy, 我算出你今年有一劫，赶紧暴裸照方能免灾
<cfy> L-----D: ..... 不早说
<cfy> umm: 你还在那里么？
<tristan1> 各位晚上好～～
<umm> cfy: 那个频道啊？
<cfy> umm: chinese啊
<umm> cfy: 我被ban了
<umm> 你在？
<cfy> umm: 我能说话么？貌似没人理我。。。
<umm> cfy: 给你一个光荣的任务
<umm> 黑了它的服务器 我趁机混进去
<cfy> umm: 我估计他们看不到我说话。。
<cfy> umm: 不会。。
<umm> 为毛
<snugglecat> 谁是 foo
<cfy> snugglecat: me
<snugglecat> 你被踢了
<BoyOfWuHan> cfy:chinese?服务器是哪个freenode么？
<centerpoint> cfy: hello
<L-----D> 谁知道有经济 股票方面的频道么 我找了半天没找到
<cfy> snugglecat: 能看到说的fuck off么？
<cfy> centerpoint: 嗯？
<snugglecat> huihui是谁
<snugglecat> 没
<snugglecat> 我看得一知半解
<snugglecat> 还在骂呢
<cfy> snugglecat: 我说我说的，最后一句话
<BoyOfWuHan> cfy 在哪个频道啊？
<cfy> snugglecat: 骂我？
<cfy> BoyOfWuHan: irc.icq.net
<cfy> BoyOfWuHan: chinese
<BoyOfWuHan>  我过去瞅瞅
<BoyOfWuHan> 好
<cfy> BoyOfWuHan: .com
<cfy> irc.icq.com
<snugglecat> 不知道骂谁， 也许是 maya
<cfy> snugglecat: 我说的最后一句话
<snugglecat> 一直在骂， 你来之前就在骂
<cfy> snugglecat: fuck off，你能看到么？
<snugglecat> 没
<cfy> snugglecat: 能么？
<MaskRay> irssi怎么改当前window charset
<cfy> snugglecat: 过滤得这么厉害啊
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你也去那了？？
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<umm> cfy: 那里不让说 脏话。。
<cfy> umm: 哦。那里到底啥地方。。。
<umm> 如果是对骂  那就是开始那两帮人
<umm> cfy: (⊙o⊙)…
<MaskRay> irc.icq.com 那个是什么频道？
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 太好玩阿
<cfy> MaskRay: ...
<snugglecat> l303是谁，貌似也是这的
<cfy> MaskRay: 回错了。。
<umm> 我终于进去了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: mono也太打了。。。。
<umm> L303 貌似是管理员
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<cfy> MaskRay: 太大了。
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 编译好久了。。
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: http://baohaojun.github.com/beagrep-cn.html
<MaskRay> cfy: 哦，dev-lang/mono
<p8x8x8_tow> 终于配置好了
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个词意思太多……我以为是字体
<snugglecat> tay 是你???
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。
<p8x8x8_tow> 但是这个dns每次开机都要重新配置一次真麻烦
<umm> snugglecat: 我是Taylor1
<snugglecat> 看出来了
<umm> 。。
<snugglecat> 全#ubuntu-cn的人移师到 irc.icq.com #chinese
<umm> 千万别暴露我maya的身份啊
<umm> 哈哈
<BoyOfWuHan> 怎么回事
<alpha080> taylor展开？
<BoyOfWuHan>  我无法显示中文 
<MaskRay> cfy: .net 里 f# 应该不错，和 ocaml 类似
<umm> BoyOfWuHan: 编码  GBK
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。
 * cfy 编译mono要不要这么久。。
<BoyOfWuHan>  怎么搞
<MaskRay> cfy: 不过显然不如直接用 ocaml...
<snugglecat> BoyOfWuHan, 貌似也踢了
<umm> 恩
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想尝试下那个beagrep cn嘛
<umm> 因为说了fuck。。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 是的。。
<umm> BoyOfWuHan: 编码 GBK
<BoyOfWuHan> 我被T
<BoyOfWuHan> 了。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 我用的pidgin,,
<BoyOfWuHan> 从哪儿设置啊？
<umm> 高级选项卡
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 你干啥
<snugglecat> 打酱油
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 为什么要踢我。。
<snugglecat> 煽风点火阿
<umm>  knowbad
<umm> 他不在啊。。。
<snugglecat> 在阿
<snugglecat> 他在和二奶阿
<BoyOfWuHan> 烦人啊。。
<tristan1> 进去了……
<tristan1> 谁来个前情提要
<L-----D> ...
<L-----D> 中国人喜欢围观的本性都暴露了
<umm> L-----D: 不是围观啊。。。
<MaskRay> 中国人喜欢狡辩的本性都暴露了
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<umm> 啊啊啊
<umm> MaskRay:  L-----D 明明是去打架的 ^_^
<tristan1> 这个时候就显出中国人多了……
<BoyOfWuHan> 烦人啊。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 在icq上的还是中文乱码。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 怎么搞啊
<BoyOfWuHan>  如果设置为GBK
<umm> BoyOfWuHan  高级选项卡  
<umm> UTF-8——>GBK
<BoyOfWuHan> umm,我用的是pidgin,没有这个
<umm> BoyOfWuHan 我也是pidgin。。。
<BoyOfWuHan> tools->preferences->?
<cfy> 谁用org mode
<cfy> 解决了中文因各位你混排的问题？
<cfy> 解决了中文英文混排的问题？ table
<MaskRay> cfy: #org-mode 吧
<p8x8x8_tow> 问下 ubuntu下 代理怎样搞？
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似主要是字体
<tristan1> vpn……
<umm> snugglecat:  maryjane不是好东西
<cfy> MaskRay: 要中文字体刚好是英文两倍宽
<p8x8x8_tow> 给个 教程地址可以么？
<snugglecat> 管他阿
<p8x8x8_tow> 可以啊 
<snugglecat> p8x8x8_tow, 啥教程
<snugglecat> 哦不懂
<p8x8x8_tow> 给vpn教程咯
<snugglecat> BoyOfWuHan, 你用啥客户端
<p8x8x8_tow> 我以前用 无 界的
<p8x8x8_tow> 在ubuntu下一片惘然啊
<BoyOfWuHan> q我用pidgin
<BoyOfWuHan> debian下的pidgin
<tristan1> p8x8x8_tow: gnome桌面环境？
<BoyOfWuHan> snugglercat
<snugglecat> 那我不知道
<umm> BoyOfWuHan哪里的pidgin也跑不了原样 啊。。。
<BoyOfWuHan>  但是，我就是找不到编码在哪儿设置啊
<p8x8x8_tow> 桌面的就更好了
<tristan1> 我记得默认的networkmanager有vpn设置界面
<BoyOfWuHan> 9:15:55 PM) golfer: XD
<BoyOfWuHan> (09:15:56 PM) Taylor: tristan1: ??????????????????????????????????????????
<BoyOfWuHan> (09:15:59 PM) youtiaoge: i  m  chinese boy
<BoyOfWuHan> (09:16:03 PM) Taylor: snugglecat: ??????????
<BoyOfWuHan> (09:16:18 PM) gaylovestrait left the room (quit: XMLSocket Connection closed).
<BoyOfWuHan> (09:16:18 PM) MaryJane: ?Óµ???Ï©??
<BoyOfWuHan> (09:16:22 PM) snugglecat: Taylor, ?㱻??????ô
<BoyOfWuHan> (09:16:27 PM) mode (+l 115) by keeper
<kk> BoyOfWuHan:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<snugglecat> .....
<cfy> 不用了！！！
<p8x8x8_tow> 在interfaces下设置的呢？
<\b> BoyOfWuHan: 吴晗之子?
<cfy> beagrep真麻烦。。。
<tristan1> p8x8x8_tow: 这种问题google一下更方便。
<umm> cfy: 怎么不见你过来
<p8x8x8_tow> 哦
<cfy> umm: 没意思
<umm> cfy: - -
<BoyOfWuHan>  唉。。
<cfy> lolicon: ..
<umm> mugebjgd: 呼唤你
<WuHan> mugebjgd: 呼唤你..
<lolicon> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av206203/
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y 全明星 樱桃小丸子 第二版 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~
<tristan1> lolicon: 好名字……
<WuHan> snugglecat: ...
<snugglecat> 怎么
<snugglecat> ..............
<snugglecat> tristan1, 你怎么来这里了
<snugglecat> WuHan, 你是扛肠 ????
<WuHan> snugglecat: 我改名吴晗了
<cfy> umm: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Index of /
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> umm: Finally, a few things not to do.: Don't get in flame wars on Usenet (or anywhere else).
<cfy> lolicon: 怎么没声了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: 用过cscope么？
<tristan1> snugglecat: 是我去icq上观战好不……
<WuHan> lol
<FangZhouZi> tristan1, 哦， 你原名是谁
<FangZhouZi> WuHan, 去 irc.icq.com 的 #chinese
<cfy> lolicon: 哦。。。你是autumncat...
<WuHan> hmm
<tristan1> FangZhouZi: 不用怀疑了，要不是tristan这个名字被占了，谁会在后面加个1……
<FangZhouZi> 呵呵
<WuHan> FangZhouZi: 那是 gb18030 的?
<FangZhouZi> 是的
<FangZhouZi> 忘了提醒你了
<WuHan> ...
<FangZhouZi> #ubuntu-cn 全体同仁 去 irc.icq.com 的 #Chinese (GB2312) 
<tristan1> 谁来给#chinese频道来个解说……
<FangZhouZi> 攻占那里
<umm> tristan1 dashu 和 tina 打仗了。。
<tristan1> FangZhouZi: 从人数上说，貌似快要完成目标了……
<FangZhouZi> 呵呵
<umm> zerta_D: 来#chinese玩~
<zerta_D> hey
<umm> zerta_D: 原来你是喻华阳！！
<cfy> 觉得还是yuanti好。。。
<MaskRay> umm: Taylor饰谁？
<umm> 是我！
<zerta_D> 是的。
<zerta_D> 你认识我？
<tristan1> cfy: wenquanyi bitmap song用惯了
 * MaskRay 只觉得是 snugglecat 同伙。。
<FangZhouZi> 哈哈
<umm> zerta_D: 我是maya 啊
<cfy> tristan1: 呵呵
<umm> \b 你回来啊
<zerta_D> 哦。怎么改名了？
<umm> zerta_D: maya用不了了
<cfy> tristan1: 我试试
<zerta_D> umm: 哦
<umm> zerta_D: 来#chinese玩
<FangZhouZi> 吴晗， 过去啦， 你这个逃兵，正在点名呢
<umm> 你怎么知道。。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: cscope貌似不错。
<tristan1> cfy: 圆体也不错
<alpha080> 夜宵。。。不理睬战争，去的都是年轻淫啊。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 确实不错，emacs vim都能用
<cfy> 谁知道哪个中文字体刚好是英文两倍的？
<umm> \b 你咋跑了
<tristan1> cfy: 看代码必备
<\b> 换编码..
<cfy> tristan1: :D
<umm> fvw 来玩吧~
<umm> 我先重启下
<fvw> umm: hehe
<fvw> umm: 有什么玩
<FangZhouZi> fvw, 来攻打 irc.icq.com 的 #chinese (gb2312)
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我去裝下
<FangZhouZi> umm, 现在不骂了
<umm> 看看能喊多少人过去
<umm> FangZhouZi: 那个木关系
<FangZhouZi> 哦
<fvw> let me
<fvw> see
<umm> fvw: 别see了
<umm> 直接上吧
<umm> GNUdog: 来 irc.icq.com 的 #chinese (gb2312)玩~
<fvw> umm: 有ipv6不?
<umm> alpha080: 来 irc.icq.com 的 #chinese (gb2312)玩~
<FangZhouZi> :)
<umm> fvw: 不用翻墙
<fvw> umm: 我不用ipv6上不了 端口封了
<umm> 。。。。
<umm> fvw: 那乃随便。。
<umm> iGoogle: 来 irc.icq.com 的 #chinese (gb2312)玩~~
<umm> lolicon: 来 irc.icq.com 的 #chinese (gb2312)玩~
<BoyOfWuHan> 用export LANG=zh_CN.GBK  下次重启后就失效了吧
<cfy> iGoogle: user css,怎么分开设置中文，英文字体？
<umm> ofan: 来 irc.icq.com 的 #chinese (gb2312)玩~
<centerpoint> cfy: bind  的资源文件db.xxx.com 里面的 www IN A 192.168.2.1 里面的 IN 是什么的缩写? 什么意思?
<Cherrot> BoyOfWuHan: 写到环境变量配置脚本里就行咯
<ofan> 不用gbk
<umm> ofan: ( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<umm> 乃终于说话了。。。。
<GNUdog> umm: 别这么 spam 别人
<umm> GNUdog: 嗷。。
<BoyOfWuHan>  ofan那怎么搞？
<ofan> utf-8
<BoyOfWuHan> chinese那个还是乱码呢。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 我没法解决
<cfy> centerpoint: don't know
<tristan1> BoyOfWuHan: 什么客户端？
<BoyOfWuHan> pidgin,在debian下
<fvw> http://www.360doc.com/content/10/0318/17/155970_19279643.shtml#
<umm> UTF-8 在chinese里不行
<kk> fvw,啥网址y 怎么让一天有36小时 - 褪墨
<tristan1> BoyOfWuHan: 我也不知道了……如果是终端下改编码还是很容易的。
<fvw> 一天有过去了
<BoyOfWuHan> umm：我Google半天了，找不到
<umm> BoyOfWuHan: 你辛苦了。。
<umm> BoyOfWuHan: 擦擦汗。。
<tristan1> BoyOfWuHan: 算了，那边基本上没有爆料了。
<fvw> 没上过
<BoyOfWuHan> 这个。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 我还没上进过呢
<tristan1> 应该在帐号那里能该编码吧？
<umm> 猫叔正在里面讨论人生的本质目的。。
<umm> 恩
<tristan1> umm: 虽然满是槽点……
<BoyOfWuHan> 改不了
<umm> 哈哈
<tristan1> 可以啊！他跟某位南派笑星有一拼了。
<DroiyLee> cherrot
<Cherrot> DroiyLee: What's up?
<tristan1> 好了，现在是对口相声时间。
<DroiyLee> ..
<Cherrot> hi, all
<Cherrot> >Time
<cece> LoL
<lolicon> #7 甲基苯丙胺 01-30 16:10
<lolicon> 谁娶了她，一关灯就是后宫……
<lolicon> ……
<DroiyLee> Cherrot: fuck
<Cherrot> DroiyLee: 小心你会被踢的 :D
<Cherrot> lolicon: 一关灯就是后宫 啥意思？
<zerta_D> umm: 我进入了#chinese
<zerta_D> 但是感觉插不上嘴 
<umm> 恩恩
<umm> 看到了
<DroiyLee> 后宫求解释
<MaskRay> centerpoint: ipv4 吧
<tristan1> zerta_D: 同感。
 * Cherrot 困了……
<centerpoint> MaskRay: ??
<hoxily> #chinese -- Malaysian Chinese Chat Room
<MaskRay> centerpoint: IN
<cleamoon__> zerta_D: what do they talk about in #chinese?
 * GNUdog holy shit GFW, need VPN again
 * Cherrot 这是在挖墙脚吗 ;)
<MaskRay> cfy: app-misc/beagle依赖太多了……还都是mono系的
<hoxily> http://translate.google.cn/?hl=en#en|zh-CN|Malaysian%20Chinese%20Chat%20Room
<centerpoint> MaskRay: 不会的,比如这个: @ IN NS ns
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，我受不了了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 不玩它了。。
<centerpoint> happyaron:  iGoogle roylez bind  的资源文件db.xxx.com 里面的 www IN A 192.168.2.1 里面的 IN 是什么的缩写? 什么意思?
<MaskRay> cfy: 写个脚本，把最近1小时内emerge的不在world里的pkg emerge -C掉
<cfy> MaskRay: emerge -c不行么？
<cfy> happyaron: 你试试
<alpha080> 问下，coding 屏幕是16：10 好还是 16： 9好？
<zerta_D> 16:10个人比较中意。
<cfy> happyaron: make -f po2db.lisp.Makefile,或者直接下载我编译好的。 看memoserv
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<tristan1> 16：9的好点吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 有没有中文刚好是英文宽度两倍的字体
<zerta_D> 但现在电脑好多都是16：9 1366×768
<Cherrot> alpha080: 两块屏幕最好~
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tristan1> 其实都差不多，分辨率底点一样是两页代码……
<iGoogle> cfy: mono通常都是。你这假命题，啥字体都可以这样。
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。怎么会。。
<cfy> test Xterm
<iGoogle> 自己fontforge做一个字体就是。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<tristan1> 不是吧，英文就算了。中文自己做……
<iGoogle> 你们理解的做字体，是自己画？那不笑死嘛。
<happyaron> cfy: 好的，我试试
<iGoogle> 就是复制粘贴。设置而已。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<tristan1> 也不是自己画，就是调整也很费功夫吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 求教程
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 我被无情的笑死了……
<Cherrot> 这里有没有在用 CloudFlare 提供的 CDN的人？ 
<iGoogle> 整段的字符集，复制，组合而已
<iGoogle> 简单的
<alpha080> 还是蛮累的。。
<tristan1> 愚弄有神论者……这个话题没啥意思。
<foob> cfy: 你找这样的字体 做什么 ？
<cfy> foob: org mode的table需要这样的字体
<foob> cfy: 你说的是不是等宽字体 ？
<BoyOfWuHan> 我还在纠结在中文编码问题上
<foob> cfy: 貌似很多中文字体 都是这样的吧
<cfy> foob: 其实是，应该带mono的能用。可是我测试出来。。。不行，而且有些行。但是太难看了
<foob> cfy: SIMSUN.TTC不行吗？
<cfy> foob: 这个没试过
<cfy> foob: win下的？
<foob> cfy: WinXP以前的标准字体了吧，算
<tristan1> 宋体
<FangZhouZi> 下了
<happyaron> cfy: 我在装依赖，sbcl进程目前只占用10M多一点
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。好。
<foob> 哇，还有玩CL的啊
<foob> cfy: 我这有个字体支持MONO，你要不要试试？
<cfy> foob: 好，我试试。
<cfy> foob: 我正准备试试这个字体 http://font.gohu.eu/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Gohufont homepage
<cfy> foob: 其实无所谓了。org mode我也不常用。再说，我完全可以努力学习英语。少用中文 ：D
<foob> cfy: 怎么传啊，汗
<tristan1> 那个字体真小
<cfy> foob: 呵呵，那算了，我研究下英文字体。中文无所谓了 :)
<cfy> tristan1: 点14pt
<iGoogle> 园体，不就带了mono
<foob> 嗯 嗯 
<fvw> cfy: 有好看的theme没 
<cfy> iGoogle: 你那圆体！0O不分的！！！
<cfy> iGoogle: 你怎么想的。。。
<tristan1> terminus就不错
<cfy> iGoogle: perler!!!
<iGoogle> 这么会不分。
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<cfy> iGoogle: 我opera就在用！
<foob> iGoogle: 你的是什么园体，我现在也是用一个圆体，效果还不错
<cfy> iGoogle: 贴图0
<iGoogle> 你自己看。http://imagebin.org/196327
<happyaron> cfy: 额，各种编译错误
<cfy> happyaron: 额。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 悲剧
<cfy> happyaron: 囧。。。这么个分法。。
<happyaron> cfy: ASDF could not load sb-posix because
<happyaron> Not an absolute pathname: #P"~/.clc/systems/".
<tristan1> 撤了，各位晚安～
<cfy> happyaron: .clc ?这是啥东西。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> happyaron: 你系统装了asdf么？要不卸载掉试试？
<happyaron> cfy: 我试试看
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<zerta_D> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196328  我的字体，看如何？
<cfy> zerta_D: 图有点大？
<happyaron> cfy: 不行，是硬的依赖。
<happyaron> cfy: 刚才sbcl自己更新asdf了
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你说quicklisp么？是有这个可能。
<cfy> happyaron: 你嗖嗖cl-ppcre
<zerta_D> cfy: 也不算大了，几百kb而已
<cfy> happyaron: 看看源里有么？其实我库就依赖这个，也可以不用quicklisp
<happyaron> cfy: 装上了，错误相同
<cfy> zerta_D: 看上去不错啊。都啥字体？
<cfy> happyaron: 啊？装cl-ppcre这个也出错？我说从debian源里装
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，从debian里安装之后它会自己从网上下载更新
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。不是。这个意思，你先装上cl-ppcre
<happyaron> 装上了
<cfy> happyaron: 装上了么？然后进sbcl
<zerta_D> cfy: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196329
<happyaron> 嗯，进了
<cfy> happyaron: 先不要管它了，我们先试试能不能使用源里的cl-ppcre
<cfy> happyaron: (require 'cl-ppcre)
<happyaron> 进了之后干啥？
<cfy> happyaron: 行么？
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你也zb?
<happyaron> cfy: ; compilation finished in 0:00:01.165
<happyaron> iGoogle: 啊？
<cfy> happyaron: 行是吧。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 他帮我写的程序是用lisp写的。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<iGoogle> lol 被骗了
<cfy> happyaron: 那我改改，咱不用，quicklisp了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<happyaron> cfy: ok
<happyaron> cfy: 怎么退出sbcl？
<cfy> happyaron: (quit)
<happyaron> 在命令行下
<happyaron> ok
<pocoyo> cfy: org table 使用这个字体 咋样？文泉驿等宽正黑字体
<cfy> pocoyo: 好像不太好你试试table
<cfy> happyaron: 你系统64的么？
<happyaron> cfy: 都要用，暂时是32
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<pocoyo> cfy: 我现在在xp 里。 中文用16号的华文细黑，英文是5.1版本的monaco 14号字体 刚好等宽。
<pocoyo> cfy: 但是在linux下渲染不一样吧 反正不等宽。
<roylez> happyaron: 蛤屁
<foob> cfy: 没事的话，给讲讲“闭包”呗
<happyaron> roylez: 不找harpy了？
<roylez> happyaron: 向来是找你
<happyaron> roylez: 口不应心啊。
<happyaron> roylez: 主席，这样做人太不地道了。
<foob> 看了点资料但还是迷糊
<cfy> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115014
<cfy> happyaron: 下载。进sbcl
<cfy> happyaron: (require 'cl-ppcre)
<cfy> happyaron: 然后(load "/path/to/foo.lisp")
<cfy> happyaron: 看看行么？
<happyaron> 正在操作
<cfy> happyaron: common lisp的库有时候是很麻烦。。。很多时候我都不会处理。。。不得不删除整个quicklisp的库，重新下载构建。。。悲剧
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么样了？
<happyaron> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822604/
<roylez> cfy: 我真同情你，又是学单片机又是lisp的
<cfy> happyaron: 感觉这不是我的代码。。。难道是cl-pprce的？
<cfy> roylez: ....
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> happyaron: 我想想
<cfy> happyaron: 刚才是编译出错，还是有点小问题？
<cfy> happyaron: 回到* 了么？
<happyaron> cfy: 没自动回到 *
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。有出错的是吧。。。
<happyaron> debugger invoked on a SB-KERNEL::ARG-COUNT-ERROR in thread #<THREAD
<happyaron> cfy: 然后是给你帖的那一堆
<happyaron> 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 估计是cl-ppcre出错吧，我想
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> cfy: 是不是我版本太老了
<BoyOfWuHan> 中文 的irc好像特别少的。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 好像那个chinese有点火
<tusooa> make site
<MaskRay> make tusooa
<tusooa> [master cb2d40e] ubuntu story
<tusooa> tlcr: 0 2012-01-30 22:56 tusooa-laptop ~git/ubuntu-story master
<cfy> ....
<cfy> make tusooa...
<foob> 下了，各位，88
<MaskRay> make: Entering directory `/tmp'
<MaskRay> make: Circular tusooa <- tusooa dependency dropped.
<MaskRay> make: Nothing to be done for `tusooa'.
<MaskRay> make: Leaving directory `/tmp'
 * MaskRay sigh
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你clone下，make下嘛
<admin888ad> quit
<admin888ad> quit
<ericsimith> 真的有人啊
<ericsimith> 有人吗
<KKLCV> 嗯
<kk> ericsimith, .. ..  ㍘ 
<KKLCV> 第一次使用irc
<ericsimith> 过去在局域网用过，我们有高手架设过服务器，我是第一次进入这种服务器
<KKLCV> 刚刚找一下听说在irc上的大牛很多
<ericsimith> 你每天用linux做什么，我第一次用linux
<ericsimith> 还在兴奋中，但是不知道自己到底用它来做什么
<KKLCV> 我上次就用win虚拟机安装国产红旗都还没用
<ericsimith> :-)，我过去也是虚拟机，现在想通了，想长期用必须换系统，不然都打了游戏来
<ofan> 都不睡觉？
<KKLCV> 嗯，你们都是it行业的么
<ofan> 不是
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
 * Felixonmars 免费赠送VPN,SSH
<ericsimith> 这些都是什么东东啊
<ofan> Felixonmars: 送我20个
<cfy> 测试
<ericsimith> 1
<kk> cfy, .. ..  ㍙ 
<china> 晕。。刚刚掉线了
<gebjgd> 我操
<knownbad> 我们都是假人。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 理论考试又没通过
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你操谁？
<knownbad> 哦，不是毕业了吗?
<knownbad> master?
<knownbad> 不会是写的不好吧？
<knownbad> 我觉的你脑袋还行但文笔就不知道了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我说的是车本
<gebjgd> knownbad: 车本考试 车本考试
<knownbad> lol
 * knownbad 笑翻
<knownbad> 你真次啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 废话 那么多东西谁记得住 我最讨厌背东西
<knownbad> 不需要背吧，除非是交通规则。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然需要
<knownbad> 得去饭店会二奶了。
<knownbad> 晚点再上。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你个流氓
<gebjgd> 刷屏
<alvin_rxg> shit, 从 Kabel eins 开始，都看不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为毛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是dvb-t么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 学生宿舍我住在 EG 啊……
<alvin_rxg> 信號問題
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦 放窗口
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我也住了eg学生公寓2年
<alvin_rxg> 就放在窗口了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那能收到的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小心偷东西的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: eg
<alvin_rxg> kabel eins 開始的 8 個都不行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 窗口偷東西嗎？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: eG
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你小心
<alvin_rxg> pro7 對我來說不重要，但 kabel eins 和 Das erste ... T_T
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我住了2年 所以不喜欢eG
<alvin_rxg> 還行吧，都不用爬樓梯了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小心有偷东西的
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 要偷也就窗口偷了啊
<alvin_rxg> 為啥 fcitx 的字體很奇怪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是 你不在家 砸碎你的玻璃什么的
<gebjgd> 不奇怪啊 我这里很好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那不會的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 会的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我邻居就遇到过
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我亲眼看到
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和几个人一个wG_
<gebjgd> ?
<alvin_rxg> 3
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 其他的都是男的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没女的？
<alvin_rxg> 一女的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国的？
<alvin_rxg> 越南的…… =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你爽了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我操 直接换屋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小心她夜里爬上你的床
<alvin_rxg> 先住一段看看，不行再換
<alvin_rxg> 不可能吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 呵呵。越南人第一年家里给钱 之后就不给了
<alvin_rxg> 不關我的事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以他们要么自己打工 要么找个靠山
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明白了？ 你可以是那个靠山
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小心点 夜里睡觉要锁门哟
<alvin_rxg> 唉，現在之能看16個頻道了
<alvin_rxg> 除了大門，房門我從來不鎖的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你小心了 我警告过你了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过估计那越南女的可能还防着你呢
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> 放心吧
<knownbad1> ?
<\b> 开饭！
<\b> knownbad1: 你怎么帯上小尾巴了
<\b> 我发现我的显示器老了
<\b> 灯管只亮半边了..
<Fedora1> 我晕。你还没有睡。
<Fedora1> 是在国外吗
<\b> 我的心在国内
<\b> 神马情况，真的要换笔记本了?=
<\b> alvin_rxg: 貌似笔记本撑不久了..
<alvin_rxg> 我的顯示器也老了，屏幕比較暗。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 可以了，筆記本都用了5年了。物有所值
<\b> alvin_rxg: 但其它还好用的啊，而且又熟悉了，不想再上手陌生的新笔记本
<\b> 下次要买就买个显示器好的
<\b> 不会这么容易坏
<alvin_rxg> \b: 也就花兩天時間麽…… 現在的機器不但便宜，而且性能比之前的好很多了
<\b> 估计花两天时间还不够.
<\b> 而且挑型号还要花上许多工夫
<alvin_rxg> \b: 查  wiki 唄。
<\b> 最新 intel 啥指令，啥新东东，都不知道
<\b> 连最新的结构也不知道
<alvin_rxg> 花 300塊錢，就很好的機器了。玩最新的游戲除外
<\b> 现在知道的最新的只是 numa..
<\b> 300 块的那些做工不行
<\b> 虽然配置写的很高
<\b> EMC 都没测试过
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那你買工作站吧~
<\b> 不需要太贵的
<\b> 所以要挑半天 
<\b> 仅仅网上看看配置参数，说明不了什么
<alvin_rxg> 現在的機器以經很好了吧……
<\b> 配置的型号是很好 
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那邊一起住的，買了個 800塊錢的 ibm thinkpad
<\b> 但型号都无所谓
<alvin_rxg> 8GB 內存…
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 欧元也是块。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我当时买这个笔记本的时候， 配置也不怎样。但看着做工不错
<alvin_rxg> \b: 聯想收購 ibm 後，應該沒問題吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: ibm 低端的很多
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我们买了笔记本之后，第二年，我堂弟就买了个 4000多RMB的 IBM..
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且配置还不错
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我现在不太看型号。这几年 moor 定律己经到头了，再求速度和型号意义也不大
<\b> alvin_rxg: 笔记本又不可能上那些牛屄的构架, 也不可能三四组内存通道...
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<\b> alvin_rxg: 感觉还是看做工重要
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后看看有没有 CE 认证
<jiero> \b:  我想要 Dell Precision M6600 
<jiero> \b 15寸是我接受的笔记本的最小尺寸
 * jiero 一直想要 17寸以上的
<\b> jiero: 14 寸普屏的路过...
<\b> jiero: 17 吋太耗电
<jiero> \b 好吧。这里14寸的恐怕占出货量的 5%都不到，广告从没有14寸
<\b> jiero:  不过 17 寸的超宽屏， 和我的 14 寸屏幕一样高..
<\b> jiero: 反正一行 80 个字符，宽了对我没用。高了还能多显示几行
<\b> jiero: 或者看竖排的中文扫描书，也须要高的屏幕..
<jiero> \b 好吧。不会放2排么。。。
<jiero> 哦。
<\b> jiero: 放两列，我只能看其中之一...
<jiero> \b 用 IBM的 X系列。
<\b> jiero: 另一边浪费
<jiero> \b 转屏幕，到垂直方向
<\b> ... 那就不能用键盘了
<\b> 高高长长的也不好看， 还是 4:3 的好
<jiero> 好吧，我很久没见4：3的，没印象
<jiero> \b 用EEE PC 啊
<jiero> \b 用那种ultra TabletPC 然后外接键盘
<\b> jiero: 那我还不如外接个 24 寸显示器呢
<jiero> \b: 。。。你不是要移动么。。。
<alvin_rxg> uni-hannover 的 backports 不能用麽？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这里只有你一个人用吧?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 目前活动的也就3个人吧
<alvin_rxg>  呃，不知道為啥，服務器說文件補存在
<\b> 看看 notebooksbilliger 上有啥笔记本..
<alvin_rxg> debian/debian 我開 uni-hannover，其他的 backports 啥的就 gwdg
<\b> 为啥不全 gwdg?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 做一个表情，命名为 alvin_rxg
<\b> alvin_rxg: 好像 gwdg 也不算流量的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 呃…… 幹脆明天全去問問。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且花不了多少流量。 每周重装一次系统都不会超
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不對，問 internet admin 應該沒用吧，得發郵件給 uni 
<jiero> 你们2一个学校的？
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，那是之前的算法，現在補清楚
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<jiero> \b 你。。是换了nick还是新人啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不用问的。只要每周不重装两次以上，不会超的
<alvin_rxg> ok
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且 debian 几乎没更新
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<\b> jiero: 从前不逛论坛，不上 irc。所以你不认识啦 :)
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 昨天晚上给我妈看找到的小时侯的照片，她说，你缩小了让我重养一次吧。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> bing 的地图太不给力。 半天打不开
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 趕緊買機票回家
<\b> 还是 googlemap 好
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不让
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 打你屁屁。
<\b> jiero: 你妈是想说， 怎么把你养成这样了? 欲读档重来?
<gebjgd> \b: 想买机器?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这里怎么这么神奇? http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Junkersring+28,+76344+Eggenstein-Leopoldshafen+@49.073845,8.375959
<gebjgd> \b: 推荐thinkpad系列
<\b> gebjgd: 嗯
<\b> gebjgd: 笔记本灯管不行了
<\b> gebjgd: 去看了做工才知道...
<gebjgd> \b: 做工没得说 买个r系列吧
<gebjgd> \b: 别买E系列
<\b> turboboost 是啥东东?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那地兒，怎麽神奇了？
<gebjgd> \b: 我反正对于没买thinkpad表示很后悔
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我找 notebooksbilliger.de 地址找到的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de (@ notebooksbilliger.de)
<\b> gebjgd: 你不是只买了一个 thinkpad 吗? 而且是公司配的
<\b> gebjgd: 公司釆购部的人是买东西的专家，一般不会买错的
<gebjgd> \b: 我没买thinkpad
<gebjgd> \b: 不是我买的 我从一开始就想买thinkpad 但是太贵 买不起
<knownbad> thinkpad/
<\b> gebjgd: tinkpad 也有不爽的时候..
<gebjgd> \b: 本来2006年买931欧的12寸小本之后我就后悔了
<gebjgd> \b: 931直接买r系列了
<knownbad> 终于说实话了
<gebjgd> \b: R系列还不错
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那小本是msi的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和thinkpad做工没法比
<\b> gebjgd: 现在还有R系列?
<\b> gebjgd: 本来买这个笔记本的时候，我在 R52 和现在用的这个之间犹豫了好久。
<gebjgd> \b: 现在显然没了.感觉很遗憾
<gebjgd> \b: R系列不是吹的
<\b> gebjgd: 价钱差不多，也都支持 64 位。 但 R52 那时候是 15寸的 4:3 屏幕
<\b> gebjgd: 虽然配置差
<gebjgd> \b: 显然配置低些
<gebjgd> \b: 做工好啊
<\b> gebjgd: 现在没的卖了，还有啥可说--
<gebjgd> \b: 不知道现在thinkpad除了t还能买什么
<gebjgd> \b: x太小 不值得
<gebjgd> \b: t自己买太贵了 也不值得
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> x2x0 最好了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屏幕小 必须外接
<knownbad> 随身带
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那不如上网本
<gebjgd> \b: L系列似乎不错
<knownbad> T 和 X 给力。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 废话 贵 除非公司给钱
<knownbad> 其他的别人都有。
<gebjgd> \b: 而且我觉得高分屏更好
<\b> gebjgd: 我想要个 4:3 的屏幕，64 位能用 kvm 的处理器， 大一点的内存和硬盘， 就足够了..
<knownbad> 以前的 X200 有到 1440x900。
<\b> gebjgd: 重在做工
<gebjgd> \b: 哪有4:3的啊
<gebjgd> \b: 太少了,现在
<gebjgd> \b: 做工好的话必然thinkpad L
<gebjgd> \b: 你打算出多少钱啊
<\b> gebjgd: <600 
<\b> gebjgd: 你的 amd 用的怎样?
<gebjgd> \b: 很爽
<gebjgd> \b: 我3台机器都是amd
<gebjgd> \b: 除了现在用的上网本
<\b> gebjgd: 为啥 alvin_rxg 的 amd 特杯具
<gebjgd> \b: a饭
<gebjgd> \b: 怎么悲剧了?
<\b> gebjgd: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/ibmlenovo+notebooks/ohne+windows/lenovo+g770+m533wge+17+freedos+hit
<kk> \b,啥网址y LENOVO G770 M533WGE 17" FREEDOS-HIT! bei notebooksbilliger.de
<\b> gebjgd: 到现在显卡还是发挥不了应有的作用
<\b> gebjgd: 而且发热量特大，加上他的笔记本散热也差
<gebjgd> \b: 他不上闭源
<\b> gebjgd: 烧了一条内存，换了一次风扇，额外还换了一个 netzteil
<\b> gebjgd: 他的不能上闭源...
<\b> gebjgd: 你的迟早也不能.
<gebjgd> \b: 好差 为什么不能上?
<gebjgd> \b: 能啊
<gebjgd> \b: 我的开源闭源都跑的很欢快
<\b> gebjgd:  在 ubuntu 8,04 那段时间他是能用闭源的（他从那时候在我的怂恿下开始用 linux 的之前不知道怎样）。 之后他的显卡就不被闭源支持了
<gebjgd> \b: 新的catalyst还行
<gebjgd> \b: 我的老机器不知道 都给老婆跑win了
<gebjgd> \b: 你发的那个不好
<gebjgd> \b: 联想的机器 不是thinkpad
<gebjgd> \b: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/ibmlenovo+notebooks/lenovo+business/thinkpad+l+serie/lenovo+thinkpad+l512+2598+am1
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Lenovo ThinkPad L512 2598-AM1 bei notebooksbilliger.de
<gebjgd> \b: 这个不错
<gebjgd> \b: display port 价格也不错
<\b> gebjgd: 我堂弟 08 年买的 4000多RMB 的thinkpad。 虽然配置写的很好， 但散热很差
<\b> gebjgd: 大概 thinkpad 就是从那时候开始进入低端市场的
<gebjgd> \b: 去看看notebooksbilliger.de的学生特价机
<alvin_rxg> Title: Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de (@ notebooksbilliger.de)
<\b> gebjgd: 学生特价? 这么假...
<gebjgd> \b: 你不知道?
<gebjgd> \b: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/studentenprogramm
<\b> gebjgd: 我以为就卖 programm   。  而且学生对它有甚利益， 要专门征对学生这个群体开个特价..
<gebjgd> \b: 不知道 但是我觉得这个学生特价没有thinkpad 你要是买新本就买thinkpad 用了thinkpad 你就不想用别的笔记本了
<gebjgd> \b: 起码R系列的起
<knownbad> 都说了买 T 或是 X.
<gebjgd> \b: 就是带特色键盘灯啊 
<knownbad> R 都一般了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: R系列相当不错
<gebjgd> knownbad: T现在不行了
<knownbad> 做工还行但厚重。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我感觉T散热不好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 虽然贵 不爽 没有R给力
<gebjgd> knownbad: R厚重 散热好啊
<knownbad> 我怀疑 R 系列可能防弹。
<\b> gebjgd: 我看我们那个微电子所的主任，一个 toshiba ， 做工相当不错
<\b> gebjgd: 不一定非要 thinkpad 
<gebjgd> \b: 我都说了 用了thinkpad你就离不开了
<knownbad> 找东西吃去
<\b> gebjgd: 对 thinkpad 不感冒。
<gebjgd> \b: 用了就知道
<gebjgd> \b: 我是受了R系列的毒害了 见过同学的 太爽了
<\b> gebjgd: 见周围一群俗人都用 thinkpad ...
<gebjgd> \b: T系列?
<gebjgd> \b: 有钱人
<\b> gebjgd: 有钱，但这么好的配置和做工，除了玩游戏，其它他们都用不着
<\b> gebjgd: 却到处在吹 thinkpad ...
<gebjgd> \b: 哈哈 二代 没办法
<gebjgd> \b: 我就知道 送给我家具的那个二代 用t41天天dota 显卡烧了
<\b> 呵呵
<\b> gebjgd: 买 apple 的娃也一样
<\b> gebjgd: 所以我对这两都不感冒
<gebjgd> \b: 买R 或者SL 或者L系列我觉得还可以不错的
<\b> gebjgd: notebooksbilliger 上的 SL 我刷不出来
<\b> gebjgd: L 的最便宜那两款价饯/配置上还行，不知做工、EMC和散热如何
<gebjgd> \b: 恩.我也看上最便宜的那款了
<gebjgd> \b: 搜 看国内的评论
<gebjgd> \b: 先看别人的评价
<gebjgd> \b: SL估计没了. 就剩下L了 edge你可以忘记了 塑料外壳太差
<\b> gebjgd: 其它 toshiba / fujusu / sony / samsung 那些同样价的，配置更好。哪天去旁边的 saturn看看做工
<\b> gebjgd: L 的不是塑料?
<gebjgd> \b: L估计也是但是质量好些
<gebjgd> \b: edge因为一开始追求轻薄 塑料外壳很薄
<\b> gebjgd: dell /  asus / acer 的先忽略，这边幸好也没有 benq
<gebjgd> \b: 但是SL L应该不会 越厚重越好
<\b> gebjgd: 想找个牢点的， 用的时间久点的
<gebjgd> \b: 我看看国内的评测
<\b> gebjgd: 我不是那种追配置的。 要计算东西，写好程序到学校里或者公司里去计算就行了
<\b> gebjgd:  国内的评价不怎么靠譜啊
<gebjgd> \b: 追求配置你也得买的起啊
<\b> gebjgd: 都是奸商们自己在评价 。 网友总有层出不穷负面的评价，也不知道是他们自己的问题，还是设备本身的问题
<gebjgd> \b: 穷学生 500欧可以了
<gebjgd> \b: 看起来不错 和T系列感觉没差多少 
<gebjgd> \b: http://tech.sina.com.cn/n/2010-06-03/11384267018_3.shtml
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 环保耐用轻松商务 ThinkPad L512评测(3)_笔记本_科技时代_新浪网
<gebjgd> \b: 还能上docking
<\b> gebjgd: 我先熟悉一下 ，intel /amd 最新的这些 features 。和总线结构...
<\b> gebjgd: docking 是甚?
<gebjgd> \b: 扩展底座
<kk>  06:24
<\b> gebjgd: 积灰尘用的
<\b> gebjgd: 等我有㡳坐的时候，接口早改了
<gebjgd> \b: thinkpad底座从来不改 应该是通用的
<gebjgd> \b: 反正我要是再买笔记本一定是thinkpad L这个价位的 T X 我觉得自己买不值得 太贵
<\b> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> \b: 别的牌子的键盘都不太爽
<gebjgd> \b: 所以感觉没啥可挑的
<\b> gebjgd: 不会吧，我的键盘就很爽..
<gebjgd> \b: thinkpad额键盘手感爽歪歪了
<\b> gebjgd: 现在 intel 的显卡也做在 cpu 里了?
<\b> gebjgd: 为啥我看到的 cpu 参数都是帯显卡的..
<gebjgd> \b: 是 在cpu里
<gebjgd> \b: 我更希望看到amd的thinkpad
<gebjgd> \b: 那才是我的首选
<\b> hmm 32 nm 
<gebjgd> \b: 你现在用的什么牌子的笔记本? ASUS?
<\b> gebjgd: lenovo
<\b> gebjgd: 虽然塑料的，但做工还不错
<\b> gebjgd:  而且是我喜欢的方方正正的
<\b> gebjgd: 不是那种乌龟壳
<gebjgd> \b: 哦 难怪 lenovo的键盘不错
<gebjgd> \b: 和thinkpad的差不多 稍微差点
<\b> gebjgd: 现在的 intel 显卡能上 opencl 吗?
<\b> gebjgd: 我只要能开发，执行到公司里去执行
<gebjgd> \b: opencl应该不分设备
<gebjgd> \b: 随便编
<\b> gebjgd: 还是分的
<\b> gebjgd:  至少现在几乎没几个支持的
<\b> gebjgd: 别说放 cpu 上执行...
<gebjgd> \b: opencl是online编译
<\b> gebjgd: 至少要能在显卡上小跑一下，能做个 profile
<gebjgd> \b: 应该随便
<\b> gebjgd: 我知道
<gebjgd> \b: 那你最好上amd
 * gebjgd 洗澡睡觉. 今天又出了一身汗 爽歪歪
<\b> 对了，不知现在笔记本无线网卡 mimo 支持怎样了..
<snugglecat> 我想问一下 http 请求是，无权限应该发出啥 请求错误
<snugglecat> 不是 401 , 验证已经通过， 只是无权进行 当前的请求
<snugglecat> 谁知道的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我想问一下 http 请求是，无权限应该发出啥 请求错误
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不是 401 , 验证已经通过， 只是无权进行 当前的请求
<snugglecat> 谁知道的
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-31
<gjp> cfy: 在呀？
<cfy> gjp: 嗯
<gjp> cfy: 我把gentoo重装了一遍
<cfy> gjp: ...
<gjp> cfy: 这回舒服多了，全英系统，管他中文模糊，与我无关
<cfy> gjp: 中文模糊。。。
<gjp> cfy: 中文字体模糊，所以干脆不用中文
<gjp> cfy: 这样还是满舒服的
<knownbad> snugglecat: 可能是服务器上的权限没设好。
<cfy> gjp: 那你现在不是还在用？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不是，是我的 要返回的， 不是错误
<gjp> cfy: 一直以来，非常奇怪的是
<gjp> cfy: 无论系统的字体是否模糊，emacs就是很舒服
<cfy> gjp: @_@
<cfy> gjp: 看来你系统字体设置有问题啊。。
<cfy> gjp: select fontconfig 
<cfy> gjp: eselect fontconfig 
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就是我的服务器 需要登陆， 登陆的人有不同的权限， 有些人可以做任何事情， 一些人只读， 一些人只能对自己发布的内容进行管理。
<cfy> gjp: 我全部disable了
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP状态码
<gjp> cfy: 所以我干脆全disable，之开少数几个
<knownbad> 你找这个？
<cfy> gjp: 我全部disable了
<knownbad> 不清楚你的问题。
<gjp> cfy: 我为此还专门写了一个小脚本
<cfy> gjp: ..
<knownbad> 你有没先搜索？
<Kandu> gjp: bitmap song 呢?
<gjp> cfy: 全disable的话，系统英文等宽字体会错位的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这些人都可以登陆， 但一些操作只允许特定身份的人进行操作。 对于那些无权的则返回一个错误
<cfy> gjp: 哦？
<gjp> Kandu: bitmap字体里所当然不会模糊。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你那个地址我正在看， 应该是 4 开头的， 但我还是看不到应该是哪个， 应该不是 401
<gjp> cfy: 是的
<cfy> gjp: 我其实是  [26]  44-wqy-zenhei.conf *
<cfy> gjp: 就enable了这个  :D
<snugglecat> knownbad, 搜索了阿。
<gjp> cfy: 启用这个？会造成一个很恶心的@
<cfy> Kandu: bit song怎么用啊？现在感觉点阵的字体好小
<cfy> gjp: ...
<knownbad> 那你的问题是什么？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道，不懂怎麼配置字體
<Kandu> cfy: 一直都用默認設置的..
<cfy> Kandu: 我也不太会配置。。。。只会点emacs opera的。。
<snugglecat> 有好几个貌似符合要求.
<gjp> Kandu: 其实arch wiki上有几篇文章的，但是有点恶心。。。
<knownbad> 你是否在问你应该回那个 error code?
<snugglecat> 是的
<knownbad> 666: 老子不爽
<knownbad> 你不需要吧，你该有个登录网页然后回讯息？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 酱紫， 我的后台内容的权限包括， 1. 完全权限， 可以读写任何内容， 管理网站， 2. 只读权限， 不能写但能读所有内容， 3.可以发布自己的内容， 但只能查看修改自己的内容。 2,3 的无法管理系统的设置。 1,2,3 都需要登陆来进行， 但要对系统进行管理， 2和3的就应该返回一个错误信息， 说明已经登陆，但无权限进行当前的操作
<snugglecat> 不是在登陆网页的
<snugglecat> 是通过 http 的 客户端
<gjp> cfy: 话说，你使用什么播放器？
<Kandu> 看着暈..
<cfy> gjp: smplayer
<gjp> cfy: 音乐。。。
<snugglecat> 当然也可以通过网页， 但我需要一个通用的错误返回机制。 因我的另一部分 离线内容管理需要呢
<cfy> gjp: mpd
<cfy> gjp: mpd+mpc
<gjp> cfy: gmpc?
<snugglecat> 403 Forbidden, 405 Method Not Allowed, 406 Not Acceptable 貌似都某各方面符合我的意思
<cfy> gjp: mpc
<cfy> gjp:  media-sound/mpc
<cfy> gjp: media-sound/mpd
<gjp> cfy: mpc？终端下的？
<snugglecat> 405 表明 不允许 get, post, put, delete 某一种的请求， 406， 不能访问某个资源， 但他是联系到 content-type的
<cfy> gjp: 我做了键绑定
<cfy> gjp: 嗯
<ofan> yooooooooooooooo
<snugglecat> 最优可能是 403, 但我还是有点理解不了 403 的意思是什么
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我需要一个状态码让非 网页的客户端 知道发生了错误。 如果是网页的倒没问题
<Kandu> cfy: mpd 播放 flac|ape 配合 cue 如何? 整個列表進行，或是可以以 cue 分割後的片段可參與排序?
<snugglecat> 我希望能返回一个标准的状态码
<gjp> cfy: 我也想问Kandu的问题。。。。
<knownbad> 403, 已登录但没权限。
<knownbad> 但我怀疑你的客户端真明白 error code？
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> gjp: Kandu: 我只会单个文件
<knownbad> 401 = 没登录，拒绝。  403 = 登录了，没权限，拒绝。
<snugglecat> 403 对的???
<snugglecat> 谢了
<snugglecat> 我至少明白
<snugglecat> 至少我明白， 不过我可以 通过文档来说明一下阿
<knownbad> 我随便说说请勿当真。
<snugglecat> .................
<gjp> cfy: 我这里歌太多了，用mpc我估计我会找不到歌。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 以文件夹分开的呀。
<cfy> gjp: 写脚本。
<cfy> happyaron: 在么？
<snugglecat> 貌似 403 是可以的， 但我有点不大确定， 我再去 google 其他的
<gjp> cfy: 文件夹，我这分了一大堆。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 我现在在用gmpc
<cfy> gjp: 有人说iTunes能管理上T的音乐
<knownbad> 话说当年骑马射箭中箭下马后来就生了个儿子。
<knownbad> 这不就是你的故事吗？
<knownbad> 奶奶的，下次不理你。
 * knownbad 回去工作
<gjp> cfy
<gjp> cfy: T?
<snugglecat> ....................................................................................
<cfy> gjp: 1024MB
<gjp> cfy: ???
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥意思， 你这句话我也理解不了
<cfy> gjp: 文件总大小
<gjp> cfy: 我至少有你的10倍。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 服务器理解请求， 但是拒绝实现该请求， 怎么理解这个， 是否权限问题也属于这范畴
<gjp> cfy: 不过我终于知道了，是1024GB吧。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 额，是。。。1024GB......
<gjp> cfy: 误导人呀。。。。
<gjp> cfy: iTunes在歌曲超过2000首时并不好用
<cfy> gjp: ;D
<cfy> gjp: 不清楚，果粉说的，我不喜欢iTunes
<gjp> cfy: 我有Touch,深有体会。。。
<cfy> gjp: 我也有。。。
<gjp> cfy: 而且最缺德的是，iTunes只能同步，不能单首添加。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 还是gmpc比较靠谱
<cfy> gjp: :)
<knownbad> 跟你说太累了。
<gjp> cfy: 以前使用rhythmbox,经常CPU30%
<gjp> cfy: mpd才不到10%
<knownbad> 其实 401 用词有点错误。  401 应该是 authentication failed.  403 应该是 authorization failed.
<knownbad> authentication failed = 登录错误。  既登录错误当然没权限。
<knownbad> authorization failed = 登录无误但没权限。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<gjp> cfy: 话说，其实，你试过没有，mpd可以让视频像歌曲一样播放。。。。
<knownbad> 我懒的捅你玉米棒了。
<snugglecat> ...............
<cfy> gjp: 没
<snugglecat> 好吧，谢了 knownbad 。 
 * kingbo 今天天气好啊，大家都还吊在网了
 * gjp 其实我这的天气一点也不好
<kingbo> gjp: 心情好会比天气好更好啊。。。。。。真坳口
<gjp> cfy: CFY | powering a new generation of learning
<gjp> kingbo: 哎，可惜心情也不好。。。。
<gjp> cfy: Google的第一项结果。。。。
<kingbo> gjp: 该换女朋友了。。。。
<gjp> kingbo: 。。。。。。。
<gjp> kingbo: 什么理念呀。。。。。
<kingbo> gjp: 腐败理念
<gjp> cfy: cfy的相关搜索: cf外挂、cf影子外挂、冲锋衣、成方圆、处方药、长方圆、昶发音、蔡飞雨、长丰园
<gjp> kingbo: …………
<MeaCulpa> 女人...
<gjp> cfy: 玩笑而已。。。。
<cfy> ...
<gjp> cfy: 我自己的结果：您是不是要找： 管家婆  工具盘  关锦鹏  
<gjp> cfy: 然后第一项是：Georgia Justice Project | Transforming Our Community For 25 Years
 * gjp 我这的电视台正在推荐"第四代金苹果手机"…………
 * cfy afk
<gjp> cfy: AFK,是英文away from keyboard的意思,直接翻译过来就是把手离开键盘的意思.最早起源于《无尽的任务》（游戏名，英文名everquest)，后来在魔兽 ...
<MeaCulpa> 魔兽算毛...
<MeaCulpa> 魔兽这是国内孩子对于MMORPG的代名词...
<zhao> 为什么魔兽不能跨平台呢？
<gjp> 不过，最后
<gjp> AFK现在被广泛的认知为离开某个游戏，或者说一段时间不再玩，也可以理解为永远不再玩了。
<MeaCulpa> zhao: Blizzard没这个实力和意愿
<MeaCulpa> zhao: WOW用的是WAR3的老引擎稍加改动
<MeaCulpa> zhao: 要抛开DirectX重做，需要$$$
<Kandu> zhao: mac 上能玩吧
<zhao> ubuntu下用wine运行war3可以  wow没试过
<MeaCulpa> wow应该可以
<MeaCulpa> wine经常拿wow显摆
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: (star|war)craft wow 都有 mac, 誇平台應該還行了
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 还行
<ericsimith> 有跨平台的？
 * Kandu 有個正版 mac 版的 starcraft
<ericsimith> WOW还有跨平台的？
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: wow和sc release的时候都是若干年前的技术了，不难
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: win + mac
<MeaCulpa> 东亚玩家支持
<ericsimith> 我是win+linux
<MeaCulpa> wow是少数支持点卡的MMORPG
<MeaCulpa> 所以算玩家数量不准
<ericsimith> 哪里下，上的是什么服务器
<ericsimith> 美服，台服，国服？
 * gjp 只有Linux的用户飘过
<ericsimith> 这么多人在线为什么没有几个人说话呢
 * MeaCulpa 公司内部wiki有mediawiki, moinmoin, dokuwiki
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: 早上大家忙工作
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: 试试看午饭后
<ericsimith> 哦，原来时这样啊
<ericsimith> 你们用的IRC是不是和我的不一样啊，你们怎么老能发*开头的东西啊
<gjp> ericsimith: 其实我们是使用/me发的
<gjp> http://www.linuxsight.com/blog/3491
 * ericsimith 飘过
<ericsimith> :-)，可以了，谢谢
<gjp> ericsimith: 你是什么系统？
<ericsimith> 还有什么好东西啊，介绍介绍，我是第一次用IRC，也是第一次用linux
<ericsimith> 问个问题，大大们给回答一下，我的firefox总是在一个屏幕一段时间后就会点击右键不能移动鼠标一移动右键菜单就消失了，能解释一下为什么吗
<gjp> ericsimith: 问过你了，你是什么系统？请把uname -a的输出发上来
<ericsimith> uname -a
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ericsimith> Linux ericsimith-Inspiron-1520 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ericsimith> 这个可以吗
<ericsimith> :-)
 * MeaCulpa 难道要说 eval 'uname -a'  ....
<ericsimith> 这个能说明什么
<gjp> ericsimith: 可以
<MeaCulpa> firefox装过什么插件么
 * MeaCulpa 话说Ubuntu不装FF的吧，默认，换了个名字
<ericsimith> 没有吧，就装过一个显示swf的插件
<gjp> ericsimith: 其实，Ubuntu问题最多，也最杂。。。。。我解决不了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> :)
<ericsimith> 没事，你们用的什么系统啊，我在下一个CentOS的bin版，4.5个G，好刺激啊
<knownbad> 外接的鼠标看看
<gjp> ericsimith: 我是Gentoo
<MeaCulpa> 刺激...
<knownbad> 可能触控问题？
 * MeaCulpa Sabayon, 傻瓜版Gentoo
<ericsimith> 我把触控关闭来
<ericsimith> 了
<ericsimith> 这个bin版和其他小点的版本不同是带源码吗
 * ericsimith 人们都睡着来，可能
<MeaCulpa> 早上大家忙工作
<knownbad> 不是，只没人理你。
<MeaCulpa> 不少能人1-2小时就忙完了，然后这里就热闹了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<ericsimith> 你们都是做什么的，为什么会用IRC，如果WIN很少人用这个的吧
<knownbad> 20年前就有 irc 了。  windows 也方便上。
<ericsimith> 我原来在单位机子上有过一个WIN版的irc不过也只能用单位内网，没进入过互联网，他们自己架设的
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: 那是你太年轻，若干年前，Win上irc很流行
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: 后来因为国内的ircd不怎么在意security, 造成...
<ericsimith> 不是吧，我94年就接触电脑了，虽然我那是很小
<knownbad> 当年 irc 上泡妹妹的日子。。。
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: 那可能你正好没接触到
<ericsimith> 还有MM在上面？太刺激来
<MeaCulpa> irc 曾经很热，因为流量比网页聊天室小得多
<MeaCulpa> 所以网吧很流行irc
 * ericsimith 刺激
<MeaCulpa> 后来那QQ有了群功能，才没落了
<BoyOfWuHan> 现在那个gtalk好像也开始有群了。。
<ericsimith> 哇，我可能那是真的太小
<MeaCulpa> gtalk群很一般
<MeaCulpa> 除了QQ, 其他IM都不怎么在意群，所以IRC还在流行
<ericsimith> 我喜欢IRC简洁，速度，是我最喜欢的
<ericsimith> 系统预装了这么多东西，我能问问，感觉很多用不到是要一个一个的手动删除吗？
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: 去看看文档，Ubuntu的包管理应该track reverse dep
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: 就是当一个人的子女都挂了，且他也无所作为，系统自动弄死他...
<MeaCulpa> 给我们伟大光荣正确的党国节约粮食减少碳排
<ericsimith> 哦，我实验一下
<ericsimith> 是啊
<ericsimith> 没有找到track这个命令
 * ericsimith 闪动
 * MeaCulpa ... 没这个命令，我意思是那包管理...
 * MeaCulpa 以后不打夹生中英文了
<ericsimith> 新立？还是市场
 * ericsimith 这个真不懂啊
<ericsimith> 不理会了，回头慢慢弄明白
<ericsimith> MeaCulpa,问个问题，我老师给我留的作业，用telnet如何发邮件啊
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: telnet 上smtp服务器
<ericsimith> 我会登录网站，但是不会发邮件
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: google smtp 协议
<MeaCulpa> 一个个命令凑，即可
<MeaCulpa> 你们老师真幽默...
<ericsimith> 举个例子号码，来个命令
<ericsimith> 他说通过这些慢慢就能理解网络，我差的基础太多
<MeaCulpa> er.... telnet, 然后格式大概是haed, title, sender, XXXX
<MeaCulpa> ericsimith: http://www.smtp2go.com/articles/smtp-protocol.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y The SMTP Protocol - How it Works
 * MeaCulpa ET
<ericsimith> 我在实验，先看看
<p8x8x8> 早上好
<ericsimith> 早
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没上班？
<ericsimith> MeaCulpa,没理解，不过好像登上了，我会慢慢研究的，谢谢
<p8x8x8> 在上班的地方用着windows
<p8x8x8> 昨天家里的ubuntu 配置好了 可以上网了 
<p8x8x8> 但开机的时候 有个地方提示按s 就stop 按m就是什么忘记了
<Ml_hoo> #^_^#
<p8x8x8> 今天晚上回去好得探讨一下
<roylez> adam8157: 归位了？
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯哼
<roylez> adam8157: 今天HN上那个git的新cli看过没？
<adam8157> roylez: 木有 求链接
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.saintsjd.com/2012/01/a-better-ui-for-git/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y A Better UI (CLI) for git | saintsjd
<roylez> adam8157: 可以考虑取一堆的alias代替这些玩意
<adam8157> roylez: 没啥感觉.
<roylez> adam8157: .
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> cfy: cc好
<cfy> adam8157: adam好
<adam8157> cfy: cc好
<Kandu> adam8157: 早上好
<Kandu> roylez: 樂樂好
<ericsimith> MAIL FROM:<ericsimith@hotmail.com>
<adam8157> Kandu: 早上好啊
<ericsimith> 553 Requested action not taken: Local user only,smtp9,DcCowGB5U1bpSydPbESOAQ--.22340S2 1327975579
<LeeBowen> Hello, guys~
<ericsimith> MAIL FROM:<eric.simith@163.com>
<ericsimith> 553 authentication is required,smtp9,DcCowGB5U1bpSydPbESOAQ--.22340S3 1327975609
<ericsimith> 我尝试来自己用TELNET发邮件
<cfy> Kandu: 我把我的一个程序改成热升级的了 :D
<roylez> adam8157: 听说屏保可以用+解锁，你试试看？
<ericsimith> 登录的时163的，
<Kandu> cfy: 哦, lisp style?
<adam8157> roylez: 哪个组合键来着
<ericsimith> 为什么回我这个，没看懂
<roylez> adam8157: 加号
<adam8157> roylez: 要按三个键吧
<cfy> Kandu: 修改源代码变了，自动加载，然后用新的代码运行，运行完了，自动把新的编译成elf.
<cfy> Kandu: 如果源代码变了，就自动加载，然后用新的代码运行，运行完了，自动把新的编译成elf.
<cfy> Kandu: 不错吧 :D
<roylez> adam8157: 你就按加号试试
<adam8157> roylez: 不行
<adam8157> roylez: 是个组合键 我看过那篇
<roylez> adam8157: .
<cfy> Kandu: 不过，貌似正在运行的代码不能重定义感觉。。所以热升级那几行代码不能改。。。不清楚。。也许我搞错了。。。
<ericsimith> 问个问题，为什么你们每次都带着人名字说话啊
<ericsimith> 新手求指点
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，判斷 mtime 然後編譯麼?
<cfy> roylez: 你说linux屏幕保护？
<cfy> Kandu: write-time
<roylez> cfy: .
<Kandu> cfy: XD, 真不錯
<cfy> Kandu: lisp里是write-time,估计是unix的意思是修改时间吧
<cfy> roylez: 是么？我中招了。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 解锁了？
<cfy> roylez: 是的。
<roylez> cfy: gentoo？
<cfy> roylez: 是什么*号吧
<cfy> roylez: 嗯
<roylez> cfy: xscreensaver？
<cfy> roylez: 随便的吧。只要是锁屏幕的
<cfy> roylez: 我用的xtrlock
<roylez> cfy: .
<ericsimith> roylez：你们说话名字带的名字不是打上去的呀，能告诉你们怎么做到的我新来的
<roylez> e<tab>
<cfy> roylez: 主席这是要干坏事么？
<ericsimith> 没反映啊
<roylez> ericsimith: 要看你用的什么上irc了。xchat或者irssi都可以。pidgin肯定不行
<Ml_hoo> 手机党
<ericsimith> 我用的时系统自带的聊天软件
<ericsimith> 你用的什么，我下一个看看
 * cfy 用erc的路过
 * cfy erc in emacs
<Kandu> ericsimith: 按名字開頭幾個字母，然後按 tab 鍵補全
<ericsimith> Kandu: 可以来
<adam8157> roylez: 是C+A+*(未开小键盘灯)  slock中招
<ericsimith> Kandu: 真的可以了，谢谢
<cfy> adam8157: red hat也中招了？
<Kandu> :)
 * ericsimith 高手们，我老师给我布置作业用telnet登录网站和发送email，我真在郁闷中求指教
<cfy> telnet怎么发？
<phoenixlzx> 各位，纯控制台界面可以支持中文的吗
<cfy> 不都加密了么？
<cfy> 自己算？！
<phoenixlzx> 是不是有叫fbterm的东西...
<ericsimith> cfy: 自己算？什么意思
<cfy> ericsimith: 不是都得加密了？
<cfy> ssl?啥的？我不懂
<ericsimith> cfy: 加密怎么算啊，根本不懂
<ericsimith> MAIL FROM:<ericsimith@hotmail.com>
<ericsimith> 553 Requested action not taken: Local user only,smtp9,DcCowGB5U1bpSydPbESOAQ--.22340S2 1327975579
<ericsimith> MAIL FROM:<eric.simith@163.com>
<ericsimith> 553 authentication is required,smtp9,DcCowGB5U1bpSydPbESOAQ--.22340S3 1327975609
<ericsimith> 我刚才等163，实验了两端代码，都不明白
<ericsimith> 第一个意思大概是说必须时163的用户吧
<ericsimith> 第二个呢？
<ericsimith> 我登录的时telnet smtp.163.com 25
<ericsimith> cfy: 能给我看看吗
<roylez> adam8157: sudo 1.8.3p1，没趣
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/alerts/sudo_debug.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Sudo format string vulnerability
<cfy> ericsimith: 我菜鸟，不懂的
<adam8157> roylez: . 我现在看见CVE就肝儿颤
<cfy> roylez: 我竟然没装sudo.......
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/MilitaryJoke/187092
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 日本公布的日方抗日战争伤亡数据 (转载)
<roylez> cfy: 你果然够渣，还用root
<cfy> roylez: 是啊，
<cfy> netsplit...
 * ericsimith 老师作业，用TELNET登录网站和发送邮件，请求高手指点，郁闷中～～
<cfy> 好学校
<cfy> 我们破学校最多让你打开cmd
<cfy> 然后ping一下
<cfy> 。。。
<roylez> cfy: 我有root的地方没一个记得root密码的
<cfy> roylez: 然后呢？passwd一下不就有了？
<roylez> cfy: sudo su
<cfy> roylez: 是啊，sudo su;passwd
<cfy> roylez: 这样多危险。。。普通用户的密码外泄，暂危害不到root
<MaskRay> cfy: 程序自动更新？不错
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，只要把源代码作为第一参数 
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过不说所有代码都能替换。。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，仔細一瞧 「所以热升级那几行代码不能改」..
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，只有几行。。。。
<MaskRay> ericsimith: 163不给smtp的吧
<MaskRay> ericsimith: 至少以前……免费用户没的
<ericsimith> Kandu: 你懂吗？
<Kandu> ericsimith: 不懂
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: telnet这种，直接发送，接受的。。现在邮件都加密了吧。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: 这种怎么搞？好像用telnet直接上https...
<LeeBowen> 现在很多邮件服务商发邮件之前都要先验证用户名和密码吧
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu： 我觉得这不可能上得去啊。。。手算么。。
<jiero> 我竟然觉得使用的是windows啊。。。 LXDE 被我当成windows了！！！
<ericsimith> MaskRay: 那现在看来只能去hotmail看看来
<cfy> jiero: @_@
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍢ 
<phoenixlzx> 控制台下用irssi上IRC感觉真棒
<MeaCulpa> ??
<jiero> cfy: 吃pizza，satay veggie
<cfy> jiero: .........
<MaskRay> cfy: 理论上还是可以的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似限制是不能定义正在运行的函数
<Kandu> cfy: 分開做吧。登錄就讀下 http 協議，記錄反饋下 cookie. 郵件發送，還是自己建個 mta 然後 telnet 自己的 mta
<phoenixlzx> çiiri 怎么切换
<jiero> cfy roylez我暂时哦不回去了，以后见
<cfy> MaskRay: 编译的时候指定一个function
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实可以切换着主函数用。
<roylez> adam8157: 这篇真牛 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac291025/
<phoenixlzx> irssi怎么切换频道的？
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 世界上最杯具的两个男人 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez: 我上班呢啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过。。。没啥用。。感觉。总有核心代码不能替换。。
<roylez> adam8157: 这就是上班看的啊
<Kandu> cfy: 那就不提換了
<adam8157> roylez: bookmarked
<jiero> roylez: 都是和 18摸那么好就好了
<phoenixlzx> quit
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<Kandu> cfy: 用來升級的這部分代碼保持不動，其他可替換，這樣 ok 吧?
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: 你看，升级部分代码，不会替换，也不会失效，就算程序再烂，至少还能再升级，也不错呢 :D
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 写啥代码
<roylez> jiero: 我在家
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 玩的代码
<jiero> roylez: 还是肉少的pizza好吃。。。
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠国深情挽留你？
<snugglecat> cfy, 哪个猫好看点 http://imagebin.org/196460
<jiero> roylez: 不是。
<adam8157> roylez: 买杯子 在京东和亚马逊上看了半天乐扣的咖啡杯也没看上, 于是淘宝上买了个星巴克的杯子
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有空玩的话帮我写一个代码
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db/blob/master/po2db.lisp
<snugglecat> cfy, 下面的猫是描 字体 a 的， 上面则不是
<snugglecat> cfy, 哪个好看点
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 现在帮写代码收费 :D 我只免费维护以前的代码
<cfy> snugglecat: 我想想
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你要问我要￥？那还是算了
<cfy> snugglecat: 也不太像啊。。。
<snugglecat> 好的
<cfy> snugglecat: 那A
<snugglecat> a
<snugglecat> 小写的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 写代码太累。。。你要体谅 :D
<cfy> snugglecat: 嗯，小写的，不像。。
<snugglecat> 哪个好看呢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 简单代码
<snugglecat> 不管像不像
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 在这里说出来嘛，看有没有人
<snugglecat> cfy, 帮我看看嘛
<snugglecat> knownbad, 鸟鸟我阿
<cfy> snugglecat: 我觉得第二幅不像啊。
<cfy> snugglecat: 不像的话，还不如第一个好
<knownbad> 什么？
<knownbad> 鸟飞走了
<snugglecat> cfy, 阿
<roylez> adam8157: 这个太吹了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac292443/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 一人灭一国！ - AcFun.tv
<cfy> snugglecat: 还是第二幅吧
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 一样烂。
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<adam8157> roylez: 又来...
<knownbad> 还是没走出圈圈
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 谢谢
<snugglecat> 我再想想
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋你是看还是不看啊
<adam8157> roylez: 晚上回去看
<roylez> adam8157: 我诅咒你。真心的
<adam8157> roylez: 哼
<snugglecat> 没圈圈阿
<jiero> roylez: 主席来画圈圈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=127&t=361817
<cfy> jiero: 又画圈圈。。。
<ofan> php里有个函数很nb: explode()......
<snugglecat> 谁帮我设计一个小图案， atomCat. 用于我项目的 主页的。 项目是一个 离线的内容管理， 基于 atomPub， 我的用意是 atom为 atomPub 的一部分， 另一部分想有个猫
<cfy> ofan: 啥效果？
<snugglecat> 我不懂怎么设计这类的
<ofan> cfy: 分割字符串
 * ofan 坚持能不用正则就不用
<cfy> http://php.net/manual/en/function.explode.php
<snugglecat> 谁会设计这类小图案的
<kk> cfy,啥网址y PHP: explode - Manual
<jiero> snugglecat: 小兔爱？
<snugglecat> 什么小兔爱
<adam8157> roylez: 这个太龌龊了... http://www.weste.net/2012/1-31/79484.html
<jiero> snugglecat: 小图案
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 部分中文版PuTTY和WinSCP软件内置后门_IT业界_西部e网
<snugglecat> 是的
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。小兔爱
<jiero> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 放在网页上面的
<roylez> adam8157: 国人啊
<jiero> snugglecat: 猫尾巴是个 a 就好了
<snugglecat> 哦
<jiero> snugglecat:  用罗马的a
<roylez> adam8157: 屎一样的创新能力
<adam8157> roylez: sigh
<jiero> roylez: 我看了创新的文章，我想写一篇哦
<jiero> roylez: 然后发去 amazon 赚钱。
<jiero> roylez: 你说我有创新能力么？
<roylez> jiero: 不如杀袋鼠卖肉刷钱快吧
<jiero> roylez: 但是我讨厌麻烦
<jiero> roylez: 而且我讨厌死的东西
<jiero> roylez: 捏死苍蝇是很恶心的，蟑螂也是
<jiero> roylez: 所以我会把他们丢到水里
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，我以后不叫你主席了。就叫乐乐
<jiero> snugglecat:  a 的颜色可以改改，和猫颜色对比一下
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当，过年结束了，15还回去么？
<adam8157> jiero: 没钱没时间啊
<jiero> roylez: 当时上学的时候我们老师保证的是—— 一年工作8个月，4个月用来度假。
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: 把一个lambda作为主函数，就行了。。。可实现全部代码替换。。。
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> roylez, 你干嘛把我老师给踢了
<cfy> roylez: jiero今天春意盎然
<jiero>   roylez: 结果那个老师没教完一个学期就跳槽了。
<cfy> jiero: 发春了。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 哦？
<jiero> 你？
<cfy> jiero: ä½ 
<snugglecat> jiero, 我还在想怎么把 a 弄成尾巴
<jiero> snugglecat: 直接画个a啊。
<snugglecat> 阿
<jiero> snugglecat: 你不会写英文么。。。
<snugglecat> 会阿
<snugglecat> 不会英文，但我会 a
<jiero> snugglecat: 你说aCAT，尾巴在左面，结尾的端就是屁股
<jiero> snugglecat: 或者更爽的话，你让猫有很长的耳朵毛，毛是a形状
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐
<jiero> cfy: 发春是什么？
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> +b@*.au
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了这是...
<roylez> adam8157: 没啥。我教育小朋友要懂礼貌
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGT这家伙搞什么鬼... 
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么看被ban列表？
<adam8157> cfy: /ban
<cfy> adam8157: 得要有op才能看？
<adam8157> cfy: 不用
<cfy> adam8157: 我看不了。。
<cfy> roylez: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/WorkLife/5646173
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 员工私自怀孕了，按法律又不能辞退，公司怎么处理最合适？
<snugglecat> cfy, 怀孕不就是私自的么， 还得公开???
<snugglecat> 还真共妻???
<cfy> roylez: snugglecat: adam8157: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/CoderInterview/915/400
<cfy> roylez: snugglecat: adam8157: 有这待遇么？
<adam8157> cfy: 这不就是awesome网站上那张图么
<cfy> adam8157: 我在这里看的 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/CoderInterview/903
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 程序员的工作环境与效率
<roylez> cfy: 故意挖坑的。你没看见发贴人叫南京徐老太么
<cfy> roylez: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
 * dungeon_archl 知道错了，以后不叫乐乐了
<tusooa>  :em01 
<adam8157> :em01
 * dungeon_archl 也不叫主席了
<dungeon_archl> 要平等！
<dungeon_archl> lol
<cfy> roylez: .
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 那我继续叫你 袋鼠
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 那我继续叫你 存饭鸭
<cfy>  /ban dungeon_archl 
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 。。。
<fvw> cfy: 7000多的椅子
<cfy> fvw: ....
<fvw> 其他都可以满足 椅子 是个问题
<dungeon_archl> fvw: 其实。 我弄伤了不少 $800+的家具
<dungeon_archl> fvw: 见过某可怜举人的匾， 道光某年号的
<cfy> roylez: cm好
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 以后说 cm
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 。。。。
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 你和 MaskRay是什么关系？
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 你又来跨国了。。
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 下一次顺便去看看你们
<dungeon_archl> 最好一路全见
<cfy> dungeon_archl: MaskRay roylez cfy 都很近
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 哦。。。如此呵
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 要不你找个shlug啥的聚会好了，我可以来。不过得我不在上学的时候
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 上学的时候，很远。。。。
<cfy> 哦。。。。现在也很远。。。
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> tusooa: .
<dungeon_archl>  ...
<tusooa> cfy: ls
<tusooa> cfy: 'log
<cfy> tusooa: 我的程序能热升级，perl行么？
<cfy> tusooa: erc-hl-nicks我去掉了。。。不好。。
<tusooa> cfy: 啥叫热升级
<tusooa> cfy: 哦。
<cfy> tusooa: 就是不退出升级。
<tusooa> cfy: 吾这里看着满喜庆的。
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<tusooa> cfy: 吾只知道cpan 可以这样
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 那叫什么
<tusooa> reload cpan #啥的
<snugglecat> dungeon_archl, 话说朝鲜的主席仙逝了
<fvw> snugglecat: 你穿越了?
<tusooa> cfy: perl的，在里边加处理，自动exec $0;，应该也可以。
<snugglecat> fvw, 啥
<tusooa> 比如处理SIGUSR1
<fvw> snugglecat: 很久的事情了
<snugglecat> 哦
 * MaskRay 料是人间留不住，投胎化作snugglecat
<if_else> 各位，alias 中 sudo 权限无法传递： pu='sudo pacman -Scc && sudo pacman -Sy && sudo pacman -Su'
<snugglecat> 中国的mao主席也仙逝了
<if_else> error: you cannot perform this operation unless you are root
<if_else> clean 完后，执行更新源时提示上面错位
<if_else> 错误
<tusooa> 干嘛-Sy再-Su
<tusooa> MaskRay: .
<Patrick_DJ1> Q: 有人在Arch里用goagent成功的没?
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<if_else> tusooa: 兄，clean 操作显示把源也给 清除了
<snugglecat> 我 是主席投胎???
<Patrick_DJ1> Q: 有人在Arch里用goagent翻墙成功的没?
<tusooa> if_else: 那就别clean
<tusooa> Patrick_DJ1: 不用goagent
<tusooa> Patrick_DJ1: 还是s sh好用
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/tree/master/ubuntu-story
<Patrick_DJ1> tusooa: 想想，我看看~~ :D
<fvw> Patrick_DJ1: hyk吧
<cfy> tusooa: 啊。这样有点不太算。虽然用户可能体会不到
<cfy> tusooa: exec pid变么？如果有窗口，窗口会消失下么？
<Patrick_DJ1> fvw: 谢谢，我试试` :D
<tusooa> cfy: pid应该还是原来的pid.窗口应该会消失的。
<tusooa>  :em04 
<cfy> tusooa: 你试过么？我试试
<cfy> tusooa: cl貌似没exec...
<tusooa> cfy: 你拿forum-filter.perl试试吧
<tusooa> cfy: 加个trap ,exec $0;
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我带了两斤野猪肉
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯，不变的。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/L3rLC.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 有没有这样的函数
<roylez> snugglecat: http://i.imgur.com/lUHyr.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: [a] -> ([a] -> [a] -> b) -> [b]
<tusooa> jyfl987: ...
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361735
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 第一个参数是list, 第二个是一个两个 list 输出另外一个类型的函数，函数结果把所有的结果穿起来。
<MeaCulpa> seta sensitivity "10.5"
<MeaCulpa> 我擦...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我要做一个博弈的东西，要枚举决策，然后not . and $
<tusooa> sub { ( pop->(@_) ) } #最简单的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/UUdFR
<kk> roylez,啥网址y This is not a lobster. It's a crayfish, living in fresh water. - Imgur
<freeflying> 华师大附小在用Ubuntu的过程中需要帮助,有广州的朋友可以去帮忙不
<freeflying> roylez: 这里谁是广州的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我描述有误
<snugglecat> roylez, 哦
<roylez> freeflying: huntxu或许会知道些
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: [a] -> ([a] -> b) -> [b]
<snugglecat> freeflying, cy.....那家伙是
<freeflying> roylez: 他一般啥时候出现啊
<snugglecat> 被 ban  的那家伙是
<freeflying> snugglecat: 哦
<freeflying> snugglecat: cfy?
<snugglecat> 不是
<snugglecat> 很长的
<snugglecat> Cyr...Gt... 好像是这个
<namoamitabuddha> snugglecat: cyrus...?
<snugglecat> 拼的
<snugglecat> 是的
<snugglecat> 刚还有人说起他呢
<freeflying> snugglecat: ban list里没这个人
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ? 华南师大附小？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 是啊
<snugglecat> freeflying, 给解放了
<snugglecat> namoamitabuddha, 是这个， 
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我是华东师大附小的...
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: [a] -> ([a] -> b) -> [b]?
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: :)
<snugglecat> 他是广府的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 这个是 comonad
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我就知道会引起歧义,上海的以为是华东师大
<freeflying> 武汉的会以为是华中十大
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我写个裸的版本
 * MeaCulpa 华师大托儿所->幼儿园->附小->二附中->本科->kicked out
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 华东师大你别想了，在我儿子去读书前我会普及Gentoo的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: =>>
 * MeaCulpa 华师大托儿所->幼儿园->附小->二附中->本科->kicked out->Master 就读...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 稍等
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不过我不大懂
 * MeaCulpa 准备50岁去任教
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不过我不懂
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 稍等，我还没写
<tusooa> sub { my $func = pop; map $func->($_), @_; }
<metbsd> 我准备40岁退休
 * MeaCulpa 曾经毁坏过小学水管
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 等你什么时候渗透到上海了，估计我儿子读小学了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 应该要求那小学生做作业用bzr commit上launchpad
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: launchpad上可以建立在线项目，翻译，答题等等
<MeaCulpa> launchpad 翻译平台很易用，我看行
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 普及gentoo, 乃这不是还人吗
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 从托儿所到高中都是华师大服输的……？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 还有本科，研究生
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: :)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不清楚 where 怎么写类型签名
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 老师布置作业在Launchpad, 学生回家自己branch
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 在华师大教书吧……你这一生卖给华师大了。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 写完作业了commit
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 傻不垃圾的地方
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你太邪恶了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 批改作业简单啊，直接diff
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 要先预处理一边吧
<cfy> aA
<cfy> 都不同的
<cfy> -i?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那就是老师的事情了，呵呵
<cfy> MeaCulpa: diff -iu好了，但是(a)( a)
<tusooa> 践兔好啊
<MeaCulpa> bzr 可以用gate keeper模式，先push给老师，老师再merge, 最后放main
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 类型签名都写不来
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 主要吧，缺’用户友好‘界面
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: launchpad不是写代码么
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Launchpad 不是有翻译协作之类的web界面么
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: 怎么能保证全部代码都是一样的呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 叫freefly他们开发嘛
<cfy> freeflying: ... CyrusYzGTt 来了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 50岁任教？你想毁讲台么
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我不知道
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 和 top-level 函数定义的签名一样
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 全部选择题
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: 至少也是比较下输出吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,谁解封我的，， 
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :)
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: 那。。不是太简单了啊。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你要跨省么？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 报错了，我研究下他的提示
<MaskRay> 开发华师大陵园
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 跨的话，我告诉你
<MaskRay> 华师大转生台
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 本来就要简单...老师可以随时抽查，找学生1v1
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是给你儿子当老师吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Couldn't match expected type `b1' against inferred type `b'
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :) 什么时候公司有针对高中的活动...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..太可恶了，，竟然解除我的封印
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 照目前这教育的尿性看，到你50的时候，学生全是爷了
<cfy> 谁用mac?
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 你。。。
<cfy> 求字体
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 有mac么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 所以要我去啊
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我知道了
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 为啥总想要人跨省追你啊。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我代码写错了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<cfy> 求 STHeiti ttf 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那时候现在这些老师都顶不住了
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 你这么香。。。
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 没
<cfy> dungeon_archl: 奥。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 求 OP t cfy 
<MeaCulpa> 活活，地雷干死35人
<dungeon_archl> cfy:  直接搞方正字体好了，反正微软苹果的简体中文都是方正的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不是我unban的！！！
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> adam8157: 求 op
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 还是不对
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那么是谁？？
<cfy> adam8157: 根本不需要 CyrusYzGTt 
<roylez> adam8157: 你 CyrusYzGTt，我踢 cfy 
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 一共才12颗地雷，还有两个小白eng和我抢
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 一般的ban,sudo下就上来了啊。问清楚问题，再让unban
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 小白eng 真傻，地雷都放在别人永远不会踩的地方
<tusooa> opoc嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ .. 你快问
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我后来急了，密他们要求拆了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 蛋蛋，， 
<roylez> adam8157: firefox 10又出了
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 你都能正常上来了，还问啥
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 地雷。。。我还没玩过有地雷的游戏
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 问题都解决了啊
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 好吧，我玩的游戏太少了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我先发下，类型我一直搞不懂
<tusooa> dungeon_archl: 你不就玩那kp
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ,,我是除夕那天 ee给的 OP,.,自己封印自己的
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: 对哦， FPS没有啊
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。闲得蛋疼啊。。。
<dungeon_archl> tusooa: fps怎么和rts闭
<MeaCulpa> 当年有个PlanetSide挺热闹
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115040
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 那个是 tribes2的网络版
<adam8157> jyfl987: cfy CyrusYzGTt roylez 刚吃饭去了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: en, 热闹
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 好吧，，如果再给我 OP,..我先 t cfy 然后 再自我封印
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我记得开坦克...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 但是感觉不如tribes 2自由，没有喷气包吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 求 +b CyrusYzGTt 
<cfy> lerosua: 求字体。 STHeiti
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 有飞机嘛...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我只求热闹...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以去#tusooa玩玩嘛。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你知道，tribes习惯单兵打飞机的～
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 不然影响公共秩序 :em04 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/170925.htm
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 2011年3G用户净增8000万 移动失去独立老大地位_通信运营商_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: ... 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你不 +b CyrusYzGTt ,,我每天 对你 说 蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> 3G...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 移动居然有1/3的3G份额
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 一边去
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 找死
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: where 里的 a 不是 treat 的 a
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 蛋蛋君
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就移动那个妖货？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 然后？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 交通工具优势-多了一层HP，然后就是速度快点
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你不进来不就完了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 估计都是不明白的被骗的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 应该怎么做
<dungeon_archl> 不对，是加速度快
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不行，，得 +b 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那个 kindle touch在手么
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 那么简单就没意思了，车辆和飞机有其玩法，PlanetSide还有专做司机的...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在家呢
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你该玩 tribes，里面一个重装的熔岩炮打在刚出生的家里，就秒一堆
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我做过三人坐坦克司机...炮手机枪手...
<jyfl987> adam8157: lua列表里有人说 kindle touch是用的awesome wm的
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 因为tribes里重装武器就够强了。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 打坦克正中就赢了
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 啊...破坏了我对tribes的幻想
<adam8157> jyfl987: 听他们扯, 源代码里确实有awesome, 但是不代表基础是awesome
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 为啥？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 不用提了，没意思了
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 单兵干坦克，你以为谷子地大哥...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 又不是二战。。。
<MeaCulpa> 现在就算是单兵反坦克武器，也需要使用者暴露很久的
<MeaCulpa> 陶氏，或者有引线那种小导弹
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 不是反坦克武器，是榴弹炮
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 单兵榴弹炮？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> 绿巨人了...
<dungeon_archl> 重装啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 不是迫击炮？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 一般都是做飞机才有移动力的
<tusooa> a([1,2,3,4])=a'([],[1,2,3,4])=[f(2,3,4),a'([1],[2,3,4])] #不就是这意思么
<MeaCulpa> 再重装也是人...
<MeaCulpa> 后坐力，噪音...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 算了，我用 Data.Set 实现
<MeaCulpa> 别告诉我是等离子火箭...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 但是哦。可能是 迫击炮
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 迫击炮的后坐力往地面的
<MeaCulpa> 所以单兵才有可能使用
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: Fusion Mortar
<MeaCulpa> 电浆迫击炮...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac290852/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 二踢脚的正确使用方式！ - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa> 这还差不多...
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ScopedTypeVariables
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3071136/what-does-the-forall-keyword-in-haskell-ghc-do
<MeaCulpa> 一般200以上狙击手就要算风速，距离...
<MeaCulpa> 一个人瞄准，另一人测距
<MeaCulpa> 枪尚且如此，别说炮...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你怎么知道的。1.。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 确实需要另一个人激光瞄准。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看我给的视频啊
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 看不懂
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 各种媒体里都有，只要别把港台那些YY狙击的当回事情
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你咋知道代码里有awesome的
 * dungeon_archl 对军事基本无知
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我希望的那样类似 dancing links 吧？
<adam8157> jyfl987: amazon有下载啊 我好久之前就知道了 http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200203720
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 港台男星那体格，居然有敢于端起狙击步枪射击的...开枪了他们锁骨也没了
 * hoxily !time
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: Rank-N-Types:
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQyMTA5MTk2.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 二踢脚新玩法2 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我也不懂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看了... comment太多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这不算啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我以前在管子前面还要加小石子
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 牌类游戏，需要枚举出牌决策，剩下的牌还是 DFS 的参数，所以要这个 treat
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 二踢脚上面用胶带绑一圈铁钉，你试过么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 二踢脚是危险鞭炮，家人从来没给我买过
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我发现像那样裸做效率太低
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 日本风格
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 二踢脚上面用胶带绑一圈铁钉，杀人利器
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://news.qq.com/a/20120123/000478.htm
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 北京同仁医院收治50例爆竹伤 八成因“二踢脚”_新闻_腾讯网
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还有更猛的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: dancing links用haskell很麻烦的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 化粪池+小小一个鞭炮
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 我以前用爆竹塞满一个钢笔冒。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 化粪池+小小一个鞭炮， 结果盖子飞起来把一个小孩拦腰砍断
<dungeon_archl> 要是打上人肯定很疼
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似前几年有过
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 你。。。
<dungeon_archl> 真的？
<MeaCulpa> 真的
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 好吧，那不是爆竹本身的力量。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那这个怎么实现？
<MeaCulpa> 所以千万别让你们孩子往水沟窨井里扔
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 恩，气体
<MeaCulpa> 机器猫里的空气手枪玩过么
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 刚才那个类型签名怎么解决
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i115042 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i115041
<MeaCulpa> 用一根短PVC , 两头加上浸透水的餐巾纸
<MeaCulpa> 然后一头用筷子猛压
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: 两字体。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 用语言扩展ScopedTypeVariables，然后把treat签名改成forall . [a] -> ([a] -> b) -> [b]
<MeaCulpa> 另一头餐巾纸外面放个弹珠
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: 英文字体太丑了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 15m 以外我打碎过玻璃
<MeaCulpa> 我们一般不用手压
<MeaCulpa> 用自己的皮带扣
<MaskRay> cfy: 你合成的？
<MeaCulpa> 往肚子上一按，就是一发shotgun
<cfy> MaskRay: (set-frame-font "monofur:pixelsize=24") (set-font "STHeiti" 24)	     
<cfy>  
<MeaCulpa> 超级撸管
<dungeon_archl> cfy: 什么英文字体丑？
<tusooa> cfy: 快说。你emacs的tab咋来的 :em04 
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Emacs/99060
<MeaCulpa> 说到这个，化学老师撸过乙醚管...
<cfy> tusooa: elscreen
<tusooa> cfy: portage?
<cfy> tusooa:  app-emacs/elscreen 嗯
<MaskRay> tusooa: 现在推荐workgroups.el
<cfy> tusooa: 好像黑板上写字。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 哦。谢谢。那字体确实不好看。可以拿monaco作英文字体。
<cfy> tusooa: manaco?我试试
<tusooa> cfy: 就是宽度不咋的。
<tusooa> 会错位。
<MaskRay> tusooa: workgroup在modeline，省空间
<umm> snugglecat: 猫叔
<umm> snugglecat: 你在吗
<umm> lolicon: 秋猫  他就是猫叔。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啊？吾的mode-line都快被榨光了
<cfy> tusooa: 不行，我还不如，老字体设置呢
<cfy> tusooa: (set-frame-font "DejaVu Sans Mono:pixelsize=15")(set-font "Vera Sans YuanTi Mono" 15)
<cfy>  
<tusooa> cfy: 这啥
<cfy> tusooa: 我的默认字体啊，你怎么设置的？求url
<lolicon> umm: 我还没有儿子……
<tusooa> (set-frame-font "Monaco-20")(set-fontset-font (frame-parameter nil 'font) 'han "DejaVu Sans YuanTi Mono")
<cfy> 哦。。
 * tusooa 不需要在emacs新开窗口
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 从什么版本的 ghc 开始有的特性
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://imm.io/fzII
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y imm.io - screen.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我参数给错了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 慢。居然还facebook
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 应该是 XScopedTypeVariables
<tusooa> MaskRay: "Workgroups for Windows (for Emacs)" 额
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 应该早有了
<MaskRay> emacs我只用来写.hs .ml
<cfy> MaskRay: .ml是啥？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 有的，6.6
<MaskRay> cfy: ml系语言常用扩展名
<cfy> MaskRay: ml系？
<tusooa> 吾就.perl,.pm,.bash,sm-
<tusooa> 还有若干config
<MaskRay> cfy: 也是年代久远(1970年代早期)的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你不用emacs上irc么
<umm> lolicon: 。。。。
<umm> lolicon: 你就装吧
<dungeon_archl> umm: 不要坑 lolicon 啊， 那是卖萌的猫
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<dungeon_archl> umm:  是秋猫哦
<tusooa> ● bg
<tusooa> [1]  + continued  git clone git://github.com/tlh/workgroups.el
<umm> dungeon_archl: 为啥不是愁猫。。
<dungeon_archl> umm: 他是loli con，或许需要你
<umm> dungeon_archl: 神马意思
<dungeon_archl> umm: 因为 AutumnCat是他的名字
<umm> dungeon_archl: 这个我执法哦
<MaskRay> cfy: 同样面向对象，ocaml挺好的
<dungeon_archl> umm:  他控萝莉
<umm> 知道
<cfy> umm: cy来过一次哦
<cfy> MaskRay: ：）我还是先学习下算法啥的。
<umm> 奥！
<umm> cfy: (⊙o⊙)哦
<umm> cfy: 说啥了
<tusooa> MaskRay: perl.简单
<cfy> umm: 想知道点啥
<tusooa> MaskRay: 虽然吾知道你不会去用perl...
<namoamitabuddha> 要论简单语言都没 SKI 简单
<tusooa> Y2: maya: 这不同一个人嘛。
<ibodi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders#Linux
<umm> 。。。。
<ibodi> 我的 ubuntu 里面有个 ubuntu ，照这个方法 shared folder 还是没有设置好。帮忙看看。
<adam8157> maya: umm ?
<umm> adam8157: 对呀
<umm> 当叔过年好
<umm> adam8157: 嘘
<tusooa> Y3: umm 这不也同一个人嘛
<umm> tusooa: 是啊 我刚才断开宽带连接了
<tusooa> ibodi: 为啥要在笨兔里装笨兔
<ibodi> tusooa: 测试系统用
<tusooa> ibodi: ......
<umm> tusooa: 我以为这个延迟了  就开了那个
<tusooa> umm: 额
<umm> tusooa: pidgin上这个真的有延迟
<umm> 这是为啥呢?
<cfy> tusooa: Announce: Niecza Perl 6 v14
<cfy> tusooa: 邮件，不会退订。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 啥
<ibodi> ln -s /mnt/shareF $HOME/Desktop/shareF -- $HOME 需要修改不？
<cfy> tusooa: 我订阅了 perl6的。。。结果不会退订 :D
<Kandu> ibodi: 在 guest 安裝 guest additions 前安裝了 linux-headers 了麼?
<ibodi> Kandu: 我现在好像忘记有没有装 guest additions 呢，另外一个XP 是有装了。
<Kandu> ibodi: 不然會編譯失敗，安裝不成功. 那篇幫助文件似乎沒提這個
<ibodi> Kandu: 我现在卡在最后一行：ln -s /mnt/$sharename $HOME/Desktop/$sharename
<ibodi> err: ... not a directory
<ibodi> Kandu:是否要先建立那个 shareF ?
<ibodi> Kandu:呀！弄成了。哈
<ibodi> Kandu:弄成了，但是怪怪的。/Home/Desktop/shareF/shareF 怎么多了一个 shareF ?
<ibodi> 不过可以用了。
<ofan> http://a8vpn.com/support-pptpvpn-win7.php  这个国内能不能打开？
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Windows 7使用PPTP VPN详细教程-美国VPN服务提供商-A8VPN
<ibodi> cfy: 昨天那个 xset dpms force off 没有碰电脑，怎么过30秒屏幕有开启了呢？
<cfy> ibodi: 你应该碰了什么地方。
<cfy> ibodi: 每次都过特定时间？
<cfy> ibodi: 你确定一点都没有碰？！
<freeflying> cfy: 哦
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 华师大附小在用Ubuntu的过程中需要帮助,有广州的朋友可以去帮忙不
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ ..不会用 ubuntu..
<fvw> cfy: MaskRay: emacs mode太多 我现在还没搞清楚 怎么定义一个 优先级最高的快捷键 
<fvw> cfy: 不被覆盖的
<cfy> fvw: 我也不知道。。。还在学习。。
<fvw> cfy: 还以为你emacs 用的很熟了
<cfy> fvw: :)
<Kandu> ibodi: XD
<fvw> linux 网络电视 用什么
<fvw> 最新的电视剧 有什么看呢
<fvw> linux pps 能用不
<ibodi> cfy: 第一二次我还以为手动风动的，以后几次秉吸瞪眼，还是这样。
<cfy> ibodi: 哦。可能什么影响了？
<ibodi> cfy: 后来我找到了，是那个 sleep 设置一下就一样效果了。
<cfy> ibodi: sleep 设置影响了？
<cfy> ibodi: 贴代码
<zhao> 我在看 新唐人 电视台
<ibodi> 不用代码，是 电源管理 1分钟 进入 sleep 状态。当我 1分钟不动，就进入这个我要的状态了。
<ibodi> cfy: 
<cfy> ibodi: 哦。
<ibodi> cfy: 支持默认，支持 GUI !
<ofan> 哟哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦哦
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求数学函数的代码容易写么?
<ibodi> cfy: maybe some 天使 在左右逗我玩的。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥意思？
<ibodi> 把字幕文件 录入 视频文件 ，哪个软件比较容易？
<palomino|working> 是简单封装进去还是得重压成硬字幕?
<ibodi> palomino|working: 是硬字幕，就是上传到 youku 上面放的那个，没有办法选择导入字幕哦。
<palomino|working> 哦。。。
<ibodi> 所以想压入
<palomino|working> 我好像用vlc压过
<palomino|working> mencoder忘了压没压过字幕了
<ibodi> palomino|working: 好的。我实验一下。
<ibodi> 或者 desktop recorder ? not a good idea : palomino|working 
<palomino|working> 这是啥。。。
<palomino|working> 录屏幕阿- -
<palomino|working> 不好吧。。。
<ibodi> palomino|working: 我用电影播放机播放录像+字幕，然后 desktop-recording 重新录制。？
<palomino|working> 太残忍了
<ibodi> palomino|working: 我想这个方法比较被时。
<ibodi> palomino|working: 我现在不知到我现在这个做法叫什么，所以 google 不到。
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> vlc吧,很快的
<palomino|working> 你这个还得从头播一遍
<ibodi> 好的。
<fvw> mplayer2
<namoamitabuddha> What about ffmpeg?
<palomino|working> ffmpeg不能带字幕，我记得
<palomino|working> 当时试过ffmpeg mencoder vlc
<ibodi> palomino|working: 找到了： http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvEh05MBle0
<kk> ibodi,啥网址y YouTube - How to merge subtitles with movie file
<namoamitabuddha> mencoder?
<ibodi> avidemux2
<freeflying> adam8157: #5267686 这个页面帮我看看
<palomino|working> mencoder最后生成文件的时候支持的格式有问题我记得。比如mp4文件，是错的
<palomino|working> 得拿别的软件mux成mp4
<adam8157> freeflying: bugzilla?
<ibodi> 好的。我先用这个 avidemux2 实验一下。
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道咋打开...
<freeflying> adam8157: rh的bts上
<adam8157> freeflying: bts?... 没用过 提示下
<tusooa> ls
<adam8157> tusooa: 兔嫂
<tusooa> echo *;
<roylez> adam8157: 是秃嫂
<adam8157> tusooa: 点点
<freeflying> adam8157: bugzilla.redhat.com
<adam8157> freeflying: Bug #5267686 does not exist. 
<lubotu2> Error: Launchpad bug 5267686 could not be found
<adam8157> 还是不明白什么是bts
<freeflying> adam8157: 在RH的bugzilla上的
<adam8157> freeflying: 我确实是在那上面搜索的啊
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: bug track system
<adam8157> freeflying: 你给我这个号比我们现在最大的bug号还多一位...
<ibodi> 我在网上看录像的时候一切正常，把电影下载到硬盘上看，颜色没有红色的，是哪里设置少了什么呢？
<freeflying> adam8157: lol
<freeflying> adam8157: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=526768
<lubotu2> Error: Error getting bugzilla.redhat.com bug #526768: NotPermitted
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxsight.com/blog/3491
<ibodi> 显示器应该是正常的。
<adam8157> freeflying: - -! 打开了 于是呢
<freeflying> adam8157: 看这个bug有修复吗
<freeflying> adam8157: 是咋修复的
<ibodi> 这个有谁知道呢？
<adam8157> freeflying: 一个存储相关的bug 修了 升级vdsm版本就修了
<ibodi> ubuntu 屏幕正常，但是放电影屏幕颜色不对
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i115043
<fvw> 有什么pt站 可以注册的呢
<freeflying> adam8157: 谢谢
<adam8157> freeflying: np
<ibodi> 问题2：ubuntu sleep 时候硬盘还是有声音；windows sleep 时候是静音的。这个是正常吗？
<fvw> 我没听到
<ibodi> 下次再研究。88
<cfy> fvw: 好像很丑。。。。 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i115043
<finsky> 一個程式依賴哪些so是用那個命令？好久不用linux把這個命令忘記了T_T
<knownbad> ldd
<cfy> ldd
<finsky> 對對，就是這個。。謝謝啦 
<fvw> cfy: 这是什么
<fvw> cfy: 不好看的字体
<cfy> fvw: 你想知道什么？
<cfy> fvw: 你说英文？
<fvw> 中英文都是
<fvw> cfy: 怎么没对齐
<cfy> fvw: 这个不会吧。。。
<cfy> 我再配置配置。。。
<tusooa> ls
<fvw> emacs c-n c-p 移动的时候 列的位置发生变化 怎么让它不变
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 整数分解
<fvw> 长短不一的行 
<cfy> fvw: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i115045
<cfy> fvw: 特别吧。。。
<cfy> fvw: 测试
<cfy> test
<cfy>  测试
<kk> cfy, 不要玩机器人
<cfy> test
<cfy> 测试
<cfy> 看对齐的。
<kk> cfy, .. ..  ㍦ 
<fvw> cfy: 对齐 可是伤眼
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 质数分解？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: yes
<Kandu> MaskRay: 要重啟下?
<cfy> fvw: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i115046
<cfy> fvw: 咋样？
<cfy> fvw: 给点意见
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚。算法你问我？
<fvw> cfy: http://ompldr.org/vY2pveA/-ubuntu-cn_035.png
<fvw> cfy: 我用宋体 
<cfy> fvw: 中文是英文宽度的两倍么？
<fvw> cfy: 用simsun14 + bitstream 12 的话是
<cfy> fvw: 算了，我也用不了几次org mode.....
<cfy> 天。。
<fvw> cfy: 反正很少打中文 凑和
<MaskRay> cfy: 用 zenburn 吧, https://github.com/djcb/elisp/blob/master/themes/zenburn-theme.el, emacs-24 才能用，放在 load-path 里，M-x enable-theme zenburn
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看看
<cfy> MaskRay: 求截图
<fvw> MaskRay: +1
<MaskRay> cfy: http://imm.io/fzII
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y imm.io - screen.jpg
<cfy> MaskRay: 传paste.ubuntu.org.cn ？ 我打开好慢
<fvw> MaskRay: 尚可
<fvw> buf file 切换用什么plug呢
<MaskRay> cfy: 背景要黑的话，(zenburn-bg"#3f3f3f") 改 #000000
<cfy> MaskRay: 求重传。。。看不到。。 T_T
<fvw> MaskRay: 字体很大
<MaskRay> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i115047
<cfy> MaskRay: 我试试，感觉一般啊
<fvw> 气温回升 期望继续升
<MaskRay> fvw: 推荐个theme
<fvw> MaskRay: 我还想你推荐呢
<fvw> 我没找到合适的
<fvw> MaskRay: 要养眼的
<MaskRay> cfy: 挺柔和的
<fvw> MaskRay: 这样类似的就可以  http://ompldr.org/vY2pveA/-ubuntu-cn_035.png
<fvw> MaskRay: 黑底对比太大 喜欢蓝底
<wjc> 大家好
<cfy> MaskRay: 有点太黑了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 略黑。。。。
<cfy> 不习惯。。。
<kk> wjc, 好  ㍦ 
<MaskRay> 黑的养眼
<cfy> MaskRay: 我require了下，你那个用法，我好像不行嘛
<fvw> wjc: hi
<cfy> fvw: MaskRay: emacs M-x有没有history可用的？
<fvw> cfy: 有的
<MaskRay> cfy: (require 'zenburn-theme) (enable-theme "zenburn")
<namoamitabuddha> 黑的看起来轻松
<fvw> cfy: next-history-element
<Felixonmars> 我折腾了半天gtk2主题
<Felixonmars> 还是没法变黑...
<fvw> Felixonmars: gtk3吧
<Felixonmars> 我的gtk3主题是 Adwaita Wolfe
<Felixonmars> 现在gtk3所有方面都很好看
<fvw> Felixonmars: 默认就好 
<Felixonmars> 但是某些gtk2应用很丑...
<fvw> Felixonmars: 不折腾
<Felixonmars> 尝试了 gtk-chtheme gtk-theme-switch2 但是都无法把gnome-looks上看上去很正常的gtk2主题给应用上...
<cfy> fvw: 叫我下，等极妙
<cfy> fvw: 叫我下，等几秒
<Felixonmars> 比如以下几个明显问题: 1, 窗口背景不变色, 其他地方都变了 2, 字依旧是黑色
<namoamitabuddha> 用 Xfce 的飘过
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: 我也要黑主题……折腾好给我。。
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 折腾半天了= =仍然没搞定
<fvw> cfy: ...
<cfy> fvw: 谢谢
<cfy> MaskRay: 不行啊。erc里聊天，别人喊我，颜色分辨不出。。
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: Adwaita Wolfe' screenshot
<cfy> test
<cfy> 重启
<kk> cfy, .. ..  ㍦ 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你重启这么快？
<fvw>  cfy: 主题
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: emacs重启
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ……
<cfy> MaskRay: 用了你推荐的主题。。。然后用上erc-hl-nicks，颜色能接受了。。。
 * cfy 求喊话
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 我找不到是从哪下的了= =
<fvw> cfy: 24版本? 我还是23
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过有人喊我时，地下颜色依然不清晰。。。
<cfy> fvw: 恩，我24了
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 找到了: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/AdwaitaWolfe?content=143354
<kk> Felixonmars ⇪ t: AdwaitaWolfe GNOME-Look.org
<fvw> cfy: 哦 我还没
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 我没改过title高度 所以和截图上效果还略有不同...
<cfy> fvw: 你怎么知道我24了？怎么看出来的？
<fvw> cfy: 你说的
<cfy> fvw: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 21
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: 不错啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?21
<cfy> MaskRay: fvw: tusooa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i115048
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: xemacs
<tusooa> cfy: 恩。咋了？
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: fvw: 这个清楚点 http://imagebin.org/196475
<cfy> tusooa: 感觉怎么样？
<fvw>  cfy: 模糊
<tusooa> cfy: 你的erc咋都没颜色。那prompt,时间
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 颜色怎么这么亮
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .....
<cfy> fvw: 那块模糊？
<fvw> cfy: 背景对比度不高
<cfy> fvw: ;; zenburn theme, a nice low-contrast theme
<cfy> 我先用着，感觉感觉。。。是该换换theme了
<fvw> cfy: 那没办法了 他是这样设计的 
<tusooa> cfy: 你M-x customize-group RET erc-faces RET 进去把颜色改亮点，就hx了
<tusooa> cfy: Erc Timestamp Face:(sample) Show Face
<tusooa> cfy: Erc Prompt Face
<cfy> tusooa: 好
<cfy> tusooa: 不会。。。设置
<tusooa> ls
<fvw> cfy: 求好看 电影
<cfy> fvw: 没。。
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 哎 就是gtk2的让我各种蛋疼
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: 怎么说？
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 还是...白的
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 找了N种 但是在gnome3里各种糟糕
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么设置啊。。。代码不会输入。。
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: 有 g2 和 g3 都适合的 theme 吧？
<Felixonmars> namoamitabuddha: 没有黑的...
<ericsimith> cfy: 中午没有睡觉？
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: gtk2 gtk3 不是两套设置吗
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 但是gtk2的是被fallback支持的
<cfy> ericsimith: 嗯
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 跑出来效果和应该的不一样
 * MaskRay 不懂。
<tusooa> cfy: å°±M-x customize-group
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: 纯粹 gtk2 程序呢
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 就是说 本来在gnome2里正常用的theme, 拿到gnome3里用gtkrc-2.0指定, 就残了
<ericsimith> cfy: 忙什么了，怎么不休息啊
<Felixonmars> namoamitabuddha: 就是说的纯粹gtk2程序残了
<cfy> 3
<cfy> test
<cfy> ericsimith: 忙着设置emacs
<kk> cfy, .. ..  ㍧ 
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: .gtkrc-2.0 指定gtk2， ln -s <**theme**>/gtk-3.0  ~/.config/gtk-3.0
<ericsimith> cfy: 你用的macs是买的苹果的平板吗？
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 是的 但是纯gtk2程序依然残了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 语法不同吧
<cfy> tusooa:  ((t (:inherit 'zenburn-lowlight-1)))
<cfy> tusooa: 这种格式的。。。你让我怎么改？
<cfy> ericsimith: 不是
<tusooa> cfy: 啥。
<tusooa> cfy: 发图
<cfy> ericsimith: 我不用macs
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 本来就是为gtk2写的theme 在.gtkrc-2.0指定都残了
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: 这样不行？
<cfy> tusooa: http://imagebin.org/196477
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 我只发现两个完全不残的: QtCurve 和 Clearlooks
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 其他的全残
<tusooa> cfy: 明明只要在上边点点就好的。。。
<ericsimith> cfy: 那emacs时是什么东东
<tusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115049
<MaskRay> ericsimith: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 你让我改的那些都不能点。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ericsimith: ……
<Felixonmars> ericsimith: ...........
<cfy> tusooa: 你看
<ericsimith> MaskRay: 不好意思来我都
<namoamitabuddha> ericsimith: 问 Wikipedia
<cfy> ericsimith: 编辑器之神
<tusooa> cfy: 额。
<tusooa> cfy: hl-p啥
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: emacs -> OS
<ericsimith> cfy: 哦，编程用的啊
<tusooa> cfy: 
<namoamitabuddha> emacs 是 OS
<MaskRay> ericsimith: ……还没看到过只认mac不认emacs的…………………………
<tusooa> ericsimith: 干啥都能用
<fvw> 编辑器而已
<ericsimith> MaskRay: 所以说是大菜鸟么
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 没办法，emacs 看上去词根是 mac
<ericsimith> 和gedit是一样的吗
<tusooa> editor macros#
<fvw> ericsimith: 好一点
<namoamitabuddha> ericsimith: 你问 Wikipedia
<tusooa> ericsimith: 比gedit功能多。
<ericsimith> 好，我去问问
<namoamitabuddha> ericsimith: 或者 Google "vim"
<tusooa> cfy: 
<tusooa> cfy: 啥版本erc
<cfy> tusooa: 被改过后。没的选了。。。只能手打。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 主版本号5.2
<tusooa> cfy: 吾这里是5.3
<cfy> tusooa: 我也是5.3...记错了。。。刚看了 5.3
<tusooa> cfy: 你那不明明是5.3嘛
<tusooa> cfy: 估计就是你emacs的问题了
<tusooa> cfy: 估计就是你emacs-vcs的问题了
<tusooa> (custom-set-faces '(erc-nick-default-face ((t (:weight bold)))))
<MaskRay> ericsimith: 呃……emacs是Editor for MACs
 * ericsimith wiki上说它可以“煮咖啡”哈哈
<cfy> tusooa: 你在这里喊我，我不在#ubuntu-cn这个buffer
<cfy> tusooa: 下面#ubuntu-cn会变特别的颜色，这个啥face?
<tusooa> cfy: 先变蓝，再变白
<snugglecat> maya, 不上课阿
<snugglecat> maya, 猫没蛋蛋了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 来啦， 好久不见了
<cfy> tusooa: 啥face?我颜色和你不一样的。。。
 * ericsimith 太刺激来
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦。。 猫叔
<snugglecat> freeflying, 广州人来了
<snugglecat> freeflying, 是你早上找广州人么
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 现在我最接近成功的方案 是用QtCurve
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你干嘛了
<tusooa> cfy: 吾觉得不是erc的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 啥事？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 这几天去哪了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 找工作呗
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 早上有人找广州人
<snugglecat> 阿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ freeflying 跟我说了，关于 ubuntu的，不去
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> :)
<maya> snugglecat: 我十六开学
<maya> snugglecat: 呜 猫猫真可怜
<snugglecat> maya, :)
<snugglecat> 是阿
<snugglecat> 在我大腿上睡觉呢
<fvw> snugglecat: 聚会?
<snugglecat> fvw, 问 CyrusYzGTt 阿， 我怎么知道，又不是找我
<fvw> 哦
<maya> snugglecat: 你家猫真乖。。
<maya> snugglecat: 我好久好久没养猫了
<snugglecat> 这两天都不能给吃的
<maya> snugglecat: 那你家猫以后是不是都成太监了。。
<maya> snugglecat: 是不是叫声也会变。。。
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: 求theme..
<wjc> 谁做过ubuntu裁剪
<snugglecat> maya, 是的， 变娘娘腔了
<ericsimith> wjc: 裁剪什么
<wjc> 我想把自己的应用给打包到ubuntu里面，做成iso发布
<snugglecat> ubuntu  没裁剪过， 但我家的猫的蛋蛋被裁剪了
<wjc> 晕
<wjc> 那叫阉割
<snugglecat> :)
<ericsimith> snugglecat: 裁剪了以后它是不是不怎么叫来
<fvw> snugglecat: 不人道
<snugglecat> maya, 我猫不会蛋疼了
<snugglecat> 刚裁剪的，不知道哇
<wjc> 扯淡的比较多啊
<snugglecat> 麻药还没过呢
<snugglecat> wjc, 你的问题不懂阿
<maya> snugglecat: 我真替你家猫猫心碎。。
<ericsimith> wjc: 高手有的，你再问问把
<fvw> wjc: æ°´æ½­
<wjc> 不是讨论技术的吗
<wjc> 怎么跑题了
<wjc> 我们这里是ubuntu频道
<fvw> wjc: 没什么好搞的 不要搞了
<snugglecat> maya, 啊， 失策了， 忘了保留它的蛋蛋了。 看电视， 太监还留他的命根阿
<maya> 。。。。
<maya> snugglecat: 赶快去找回来
<snugglecat> ............
<maya> snugglecat: 我先不扯淡了
<maya> snugglecat: 去听课抄作业
<BoyOfWuHan> 麻鸭，你是那个gtalk群的maya么？
<wjc> 领导要求的
<maya> BoyOfWuHan: 你不会是todd。。。
<snugglecat> wjc, 哪有那么多技术问题。 有人懂的， 自然会搭话。 我懂得自然告诉你， 但我不懂
<BoyOfWuHan> 我不是Todd,那个秀男。。
 * snugglecat 正为猫蛋祈祷
<maya> BoyOfWuHan: 那你是
<BoyOfWuHan> web4free...
<BoyOfWuHan> 我老改名子的。。
<maya> BoyOfWuHan: 那你说说  你都改过哪些
<BoyOfWuHan> 这个不要在这里扒了吧。。
<snugglecat> BoyOfWuHan, 你应该让她猜
<BoyOfWuHan> 冒得干过什么坏事。。
<maya> BoyOfWuHan: 除了todd 没人教我麻鸭啊。。
<maya> 叫
<MeaCulpa> 哺乳动物阉割以后应该容易长肉
<BoyOfWuHan>  好像大家都叫的吧。。
<maya> BoyOfWuHan: 柚子？
<maya> 柚子是安徽的。。
<snugglecat> maya, 拉起裤脚， 你猜 我是谁
<maya> snugglecat: 去你大爷的
<BoyOfWuHan> snugglecat,。。。猫没自杀啊，人生，不猫生从此没了意义。。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> maya, 拉裤脚也骂阿
<BoyOfWuHan> 我是武汉的。。
<BoyOfWuHan>  郁闷，今年要经常去长沙了，有冒得长沙的伢啊？
<MeaCulpa> .
<maya> snugglecat: (⊙v⊙)嗯  脱裤子就不骂 乖
<BoyOfWuHan> 麻鸭女流氓啊。
<maya> 。。。
<maya> BoyOfWuHan: 你到底是谁
<maya> 在哪个群
<BoyOfWuHan> vim-cn
<BoyOfWuHan> 退了
<maya> 还有呢？
<BoyOfWuHan> emac的好像。。
<BoyOfWuHan>   退了2，3个月了
<BoyOfWuHan> 现在不进gtalk了。。
<ericsimith> wjc: 制作ISO文件:  mkisofs -o test.iso -Jrv -V test_disk /home/carla/
<ericsimith> 我刚刚看到的
<maya> BoyOfWuHan: (⊙o⊙)哦
<wjc> 先要裁剪
<wjc> 再制作
<wjc> 最好做成不超过100M的
<tusooa> Guest91464: 你咋成guest了
<snugglecat> .....
<ericsimith> wjc: 你要去Ubuntu官方网站看到底每个文件夹下面包括什么才行吧
<BoyOfWuHan> linux下，如何把多页图片，打印成一个PDF文件？
<BoyOfWuHan> 有什么软件啊
<ericsimith> BoyOfWuHan: 这个我不知道，我在win下用adobe reader可以，也可以用photoshop也可以
<BoyOfWuHan> ericsimith,win可以用图片流鉴器直接用pdfcretor打印成一个PDF文件 。。
<BoyOfWuHan>  我就是不知道linux下怎么搞
<adam8157> BoyOfWuHan: convert *.jpg foobar.pdf
<ericsimith> BoyOfWuHan: 你可以用adobe reader看看，这个也可以做pdf听说，你细细看看说明呗
<BoyOfWuHan> adam8157:convert ?
<BoyOfWuHan> 这可以么？
<adam8157> BoyOfWuHan: 可以, 这个命令包含在imagemagick这个包里
<cfy> tusooa: 我放弃了。。。。我基本都试过了。。貌似只有改default有效果。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 反正失效了。。
<cfy> 等下。。。再尝试一此。。
<tusooa> cfy: 直接写custom.el吧
<tusooa> cfy: 改prompt face试试。
<tusooa> cfy: 改这个是即时生效。不需要退出的
<BoyOfWuHan> 我安装一个imagemagic试试
<adam8157> BoyOfWuHan: imagemagick
<cfy> test
<ericsimith> wjc：Q: linux下有如ghost一样的备份工具么？
<kk> cfy, .. ..  ㍨ 
<ericsimith> A: 当然有，一个是ghost，个人不推荐，因为支持格式少，二来速度也不咋的。强烈推荐clonezilla，参见：ubuntu的安装与离线升级、跨版升级和备份策略。
<ericsimith> 走了啊。。。。白给他看了好长时间
 * ericsimith 经常我的输入法就消失了，问问，怎么能让它看到，再次！
<BoyOfWuHan> ok了，试了一下，果然很爽。。
 * ericsimith 现在又消失了，好悲痛啊
<adam8157> BoyOfWuHan: 嗯
<BoyOfWuHan> 谢谢
<adam8157> np
<tusooa> <tusooa> cfy: 改这个是即时生效。不需要退出的
<tusooa> <tusooa> cfy: 改这个是即时生效。不需要退出的
<tusooa> <tusooa> <tusooa> cfy: 改这个是即时生效。不需要退出的
<Kandu> cfy: 你瞧，吐水鴨都看不下去了
<cfy> tusooa: Kandu: 我在测试 主题.el
<cfy> tusooa: 不是那个customize group
<tusooa> cfy: 那就先别上Erc...测试完了再上呗。要不，太 :em06 了
 * CyrusYzGTt 好郁闷，，今天网络很糟糕。。 都断线几次了，， 死电信， 死ISP 死gfw
<cfy> tusooa: 我菜鸟。。上了才能看出来。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是ban么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，，不知道那个本尊解除封印，， 这个封印是我自己封的
<tusooa>  :em06 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 给我OP
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 自己ban自己干啥
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: - -!
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 这样可以专心研究某件 神奇的事物
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..额
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> jyfl987: tusooa: 好吧，我把自动房间去掉。。
<tusooa> cfy: 去#tusooa没人管。不影响人家
<cfy> tusooa: ：D不用了，我有频道，#qi-hardware-cn
<cfy> jyfl987: #qi-hardware-cn也是我的。。。。
<tusooa> ......
<wangze> what r u talking about ?
<BoyOfWuHan> imagemagick是什么神器，还能做些什么啊？
<palomino|working> 能做各种图像处理
<wangze> 第一次来，是在这里交流吗？
<wangze> 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic            频道主题在哪里？
<BoyOfWuHan> palomino 没有图形界面么？
<palomino|working> 没有呀
<palomino|working> 纯命令行，很强悍
<hoxily> wangze： Topic 	Ubuntu 中文频道 || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image: http://imagebin.org
<kk> hoxily ⇪ t: IRC/Guidelines - Ubuntu Wiki
<hamo_home> adam8157: 又挂着呢？
<adam8157> hamo_home: 上班呢啊 娃娃
<hamo_home> bluezd: 你也在？？
<hamo_home> adam8157: 额...实习生们都回去了？
<bluezd> hamo_home: 在啊～～～
<adam8157> hamo_home: 木有啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 对了 上回build rhev的那个老外是谁来着
<adam8157> bluezd: 你竟然在线
<bluezd> adam8157: 好像是 Mike
<adam8157> bluezd: 是cui ying告诉你的?
<adam8157> bluezd: 还有moli 也可以?
<hamo_home> adam8157: 你也开始搞rhev了？
<bluezd> adam8157: 对 
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 我用sudo pacman -S eclipse报出这行错误: error: failed to commit transaction (wrong or NULL argument passed) 。 就算是我加了-f也是一样的结果，请问如何解决啊？在百度上找不到方法...
<adam8157> bluezd: got it
<adam8157> hamo_home: 没 有个相关的bug
<Patrick_DJ> arch的系统，出了这个问题后，又更新的最新系统了，可还是不行。
<mengfei> Patrick_DJ: 我也是arch，装eclipse没问题
<Patrick_DJ> mengfei: 好伤心啊。 我是它自动下载结束后，开始安装时报的错。
<BoyOfWuHan> 聊天室里的登陆，退出消息 如何取消显示啊。。。有没有命令
<mengfei> Patrick_DJ: 自己下一个吧，反正eclipse解压就能用
<Patrick_DJ> BoyOfWuHan: 在.irssi里有个配置文件可以改。
<Patrick_DJ> mengfei: 好的。谢谢啦. :)
<hamo_home> Patrick_DJ: 你是不是没有先pacman -Syu  ?
<Patrick_DJ> hamo_home: 升级系统前报的错。升级系统后问题依旧。
<BoyOfWuHan> Patrick_DJ:   ~/.irssi没这个文件 
<Patrick_DJ> BoyOfWuHan: 你上irc用的不是irssi么?
<Patrick_DJ> BoyOfWuHan: 我只知道irssi的方法。其它的就不晓得了。
<cfy> tusooa: 好咯
<tusooa> cfy: 额
<cfy> MaskRay: 看emacs,再看网页。。。。眼睛受不了。。。。
<BoyOfWuHan> patrick_DJ,我用的pidgin
<Kandu> BoyOfWuHan: pidgin, 記得自帶插件做這個
<BoyOfWuHan> kandu,什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你网页啥北京？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不会也是白的吧？
<MaskRay> cfy: (firefox :extension (stylish :theme "Midnight Surfing - Global Dark Style"))
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是求截图。。。
<Kandu> BoyOfWuHan: 找下 pidgin 的 plugin 列表裡 ignore 無用信息的插件
<cfy> MaskRay: 看来我还得配置下opera...
<Kandu> cfy: 這個插件很不錯..
<MaskRay> cfy: http://bkup.co/nax3a
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y bkup - adless public image cloud
<BoyOfWuHan> kandu,我试试
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e 你来啦
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了。。。。配置不好。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你又冒充大爷。。
<adam8157> cfy: .
<adam8157> hamo_home: 啥时候来北京啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 给你的wm找个hook，切换到firefox所在workspace时自动使用xcalib -i -a
<cfy> MaskRay: opera............
<hamo_home> adam8157: 得过了十五了..8号吧..
<adam8157> hamo_home: 啧啧
 * adam8157 把手头这个倒霉杯子扔哪呢?
<cfy> 求喊一声
<Ml_hoo> 啊
<hamo_home> adam8157: 等我回北京了还得去找你们一趟...
<adam8157> hamo_home: 干啥
<adam8157> hamo_home: 又请客?
<hamo_home> adam8157: 嚓...就非得干点啥？让你请我吃饭呗..
<fvw> cfy: 有什么用
<adam8157> ...
<hamo_home> adam8157: 呵呵..我去还门卡..
<cfy> fvw: erc-hl-nicks影响到我了。。。。
<adam8157> hamo_home: 我让sarah把你打出去
<fvw> cfy: 哦
<hamo_home> adam8157: 切..sarah才不会捏...话说咱们组去新人没？
<cfy> 应该好了
<adam8157> hamo_home: xiaochen你见过了?
<adam8157> hamo_home: 另外还来了一个senior
<hamo_home> adam8157: 当然见过...居然找到一个senior。。。
<hamo_home> adam8157: 话说搬楼层了么？
<adam8157> hamo_home: 没, 钉子户
<hamo_home> adam8157: 那谁坐我那了？
<adam8157> hamo_home: senior 只有神人才能坐你那里
<umm> adam8157: 敢情都你们公司的啊。。。
<hamo_home> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> umm: 这里有个5-6个我们公司的
<adam8157> maya: ^
<maya> adam8157: 狼狼
<adam8157> maya: 对 他也是
<tomcheng76> 甚麼公司@@? 用ubuntu吧@@?
<adam8157> tomcheng76: 各种linux都用, 用ubuntu的相对较少
<adam8157> tomcheng76: 基本没有 - -
<tomcheng76> adam8157: 正常
 * adam8157 afk
 * tomcheng76 發呆
<xiooli> 我来也
 * hamo_home 碎觉...
<cfy> 我们已经被red hat公司包围了么？
<adam8157> cfy: 投降吧
 * tusooa Use-GentooLinux
<tusooa> xiooli: 你那网站挂了好长时间了。。
<xiooli> tusooa: 一年多了吧，没心思整那玩意了
<tusooa> 额
<xiooli> 可能是半年多？
<jyfl987> xiooli: ]
<houge> 请问如何修改默认的登录管理器？
<xiooli> jyfl987: 好呀 
<neo__> http://netkiller-github-com.iteye.com/blog/1386597
<kk> neo__ ⇪ ti: GIT Daemon 配置 （分布式版本控制） - Netkiller 手札 - ITeye技术网站
<adam8157> xiooli: 好久不见啊 小萝莉
<xiooli> adam8157: 好久不见呀阿大妈
<adam8157> xiooli: 还在成都? (我记错没?
<xiooli> adam8157: 恩那，一直在这边，可能还将继续在这边
<adam8157> xiooli: 嗷~ 好地方
<xiooli> adam8157: 大妈在什么地方发财？
<adam8157> xiooli: 帝都IT民工哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你俩以前勾搭过？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 小萝莉是论坛老人咯
<adam8157> xiooli: 现在在Red Hat
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我知道 
<jyfl987> 小丽嘛
<LeithWong> 大妈。。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我总是看错
<xiooli> 帝都不错，就是房子贵空气差交通堵女人不好勾搭政治氛围恶心官员多屁民没法活
<xiooli> adam8157: win7
<jyfl987> xiooli: 帝都现在已经正式给与中国公民落地签证待遇了 够不错了
<adam8157> xiooli: 啥win7...
<xiooli> adam8157: windows seven
<xiooli> 还有个Arch+kde4.8
<xiooli> 不常用了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我在考虑我那野猪肉怎么弄
<adam8157> xiooli: debian sid 重视拥趸
<xiooli> adam8157: 没看懂
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我给你留言看到了哈? 没买到鲨鱼肉(他们只卖整条), 给你带了一包零食
<xiooli> jyfl987: 你的鳄鱼怎么样了？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 只卖整条？？
<adam8157> xiooli: 我是debian忠实拥趸
<jyfl987> xiooli: 鳄鱼要 lerosua 包办了 不过好像没啥意思
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 小的 一条几十斤
<xiooli> adam8157: 哦，大便当
<adam8157> xiooli: - -
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么这样 诶 不知道帝都的海鲜市场有没有割肉卖的
<xiooli> jyfl987: 你到底是要鳄鱼还是鲨鱼？
 * adam8157 这频道PhD横行
<jyfl987> xiooli: 都想过
<adam8157> jyfl987: 肯定有大鱼肉卖
<xiooli> jyfl987: 这吃货
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以去试试 你有空可以带我去 你是海边人
<jyfl987> xiooli: 人生在世 吃喝二字 哈哈
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -! 我是伸手党
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啥
<xiooli> jyfl987: 回家过年没？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去了我也不认识... 在家都是等着吃弄好的
<jyfl987> xiooli: 当然
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<yjqg6666> 问个问题 irssi 在同一台机子上开多个终端 以不同昵称进入同一个频道 测试命令 /msg收不到消息
<adam8157> jyfl987: 认得不全
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你给我带了什么零食
<adam8157> jyfl987: 鱿鱼仔
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不错 我挺喜欢那东西的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 吃过啊?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是 鱿鱼吃过
<jyfl987> 大鱿鱼肉也吃过些
<jyfl987> 最喜欢还是鱿鱼干 直接吃
<xiooli> jyfl987: 去广东吃稀奇的应该不少
<jyfl987> xiooli: 广东也不是什么都吃
<tusooa> 全是吃货啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个是直接吃的, 有机会带给你, 没机会直接快递给你算了
<adam8157> tusooa: 兔嫂说话了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好 
<jyfl987> 路远我也懒得出门
<adam8157> jyfl987: :)
<xiooli> jyfl987: 是，我知道，但是比较起来比其他地方吃的种类多
<xiooli> tusooa: 我是草食动物哦
<tusooa> xiooli: 老早看到了
<jyfl987> xiooli: 你食木耳 ;]
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还是原来那个地址吧 (东芝笔记本那个
<xiooli> jyfl987: 你是指的哪种？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好像是 你现在发快递还没复工吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 今年我想每周末选一天骑车锻炼
<jyfl987> 搞不好能骑到你那
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道, 顺丰室内也只要不到10元钱吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 也行
<jyfl987> 得去买个大车来骑
<jyfl987> 我领导送那个不给力
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我每天俯卧撑
<jyfl987> adam8157: 俯卧撑只是练肌肉而已
<jyfl987> 要消脂肪跳绳好像比较好
<xiooli> jyfl987: 慢跑
<jyfl987> 对了 出门的话 还要购置防毒面具 额
<xiooli> jyfl987: 别想了，长胖容易瘦身难
<jyfl987> xiooli: 在帝都 慢跑大概是通往地狱之路
<jyfl987> xiooli: 少吃多动
<xiooli> jyfl987: 胖人都是这样打算的，不过坚持下来的没几个
<LeithWong> 这空气 跑出去 一回回来就感染了。。。
<xiooli> jyfl987: 我听说一个减肥的方法，说一天只喝水然后桑拿，能掉十几斤，你试试
<fzfh> yjqg6666: 没试过这样做。你的irssi启动的时候在配置文件里面绑定登录帐户了吗？
<alvin_rxg> kk: lastlog
<kk> alvin_rxg, 响应。  ㍩ 
<mraandtux> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac292682/index.html
<kk> mraandtux,啥网址y 在周一岳面前，日本阿苏市长都弱爆了！ - AcFun.tv
<xiooli> http://www.ipc.me/http-error-cat.html
<kk> xiooli,啥网址y 科普 – 让萌猫来教你HTML错误代码的含义 | iPc.me
<alvin_rxg> qui
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> edison0354: hi
<cfy> edison0354: 刚好在调试emacs.....
<tusooa> cfy: 不需要重启的。
<cfy> tusooa: 我在换主题。。。
<tusooa> cfy: M-x eval-buffer
<cfy> tusooa: 主题最好重启
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 来咯
<tusooa> cfy: 不需要的啊。直接M-x color-theme-主题名 ;就行了啊
<cfy> edison0354: 别发手机那边了，手机在充电
<cfy> edison0354: 看不到的。
<edison0354> ……
<cfy> tusooa: ........你。。。
<edison0354> 我爪机，电脑，平板都有登gtalk……
<tusooa> cfy: 啥
<cfy> edison0354: 我有登陆gmail
<cfy> tusooa: 没啥。。。
<tusooa> xiooli: 那450...
<BoyOfWuHan> 如何屏蔽某人的私聊啊。。
<tusooa>  :em06 
<BoyOfWuHan> 一个土尔其的50
<BoyOfWuHan> 岁的老头。。。机长。。。
<BoyOfWuHan>  说中国丑。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 妞
<tusooa> /ignore
<BoyOfWuHan> thanks..
<BoyOfWuHan> 不对，
<BoyOfWuHan> 这个命令不对
<BoyOfWuHan> /ignore someID?
<BoyOfWuHan> 没人会么？
<Kandu> BoyOfWuHan: 這個是客戶端相關的。不是 irc 協議的一部分. 看下自己用的客戶端的幫助文件唄
<BoyOfWuHan> 我是新手，，，不会。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 刚刚才把工作环境转到linux下来。。
<tusooa> jiero: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2626092&f=15#p2626092
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<jiero> tusooa: 我正要对你说话呢。
<jiero> tusooa: 响应者了了啊
<jiero> tusooa: 用 inkscape 吧。
<jiero> tusooa: gimp做事我觉得很麻烦。
<jiero> tusooa: 一般除了必须用，我多会呆在inkscape下。
<tusooa> jiero: 吾都没装inkscape额。
<jiero> tusooa: 装了只有好处哦，这是Linux下修改单页 PDF 最强的软件。
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.48.2  USE="lcms nls spell -debug -dia -gnome -gs -inkjar -wmf" 19,125 kB
<jiero> tusooa: inkscape 出 svg，随意缩放的。
<tusooa> jiero: 不是java的就好。
<BoyOfWuHan> 看了帮助文档了，没说，如何阻止某人与自己私聊的
<BoyOfWuHan> Kandu...帮一下吧，么搞啊
<Kandu> BoyOfWuHan: 換個好用的客戶端, 最省事
<Kandu> BoyOfWuHan: 也可查查 pidgin 插件麼. 應該有的
<Kandu> BoyOfWuHan: 問問別的用 pidgin 的人
<BoyOfWuHan> 应该不会有这个插件吧，我看看。。
<BoyOfWuHan> pidgin已经很好用了。。
<Kandu> BoyOfWuHan: 據說右鍵點擊某人，然後選 ignore 就好
<BoyOfWuHan> 哦。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 好像有这个功能。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 呵呵
<BoyOfWuHan> 才发现。。
<jiero> tusooa:  http://i.imgur.com/U4Cv5.png
<jiero> tusooa: 超级乱画，没有任何想法。
<jiero> tusooa: 连布局都没搞
<jiero> tusooa: 且。技术女都超强的不是。。。轮到你鄙视了。。。
<Kandu> jiero: http://playard.googlecode.com/git/games/chess/mods/reversi/bg.svg
<jiero> Kandu: 图我收下了，变什么表情好呢。
<jiero> Kandu: 随手画画其他东西，改成矢量就当表情了。
<jiero> 人哦用、
<Kandu> jiero: 我當背景圖用的..
<jiero> roylez: 主席。
<jiero> Kandu: 恩。我知道。
<tusooa> jiero: 那啥
<jiero> tusooa: 啥呢？
<jiero> tusooa: 基本教程？
<tusooa> <jiero> tusooa:  http://i.imgur.com/U4Cv5.png
<jiero> tusooa: 我inkscape随便画了几个圈
<tusooa> ..
<jiero> tusooa: 然后钩了几下
<jiero> tusooa: 觉得很难看？
<tusooa> en
<jiero> tusooa: 没关系，我也觉得很难看
<felixonmars> 求助: http://i.imgur.com/gH7UT.png urxvt 中文字体缺一行 = =||
<jiero> tusooa:  Kandu  http://i.imgur.com/s2Axm.png
<jiero> tusooa: Kandu 看你的头像
<XiaoQing> ....
<jiero> tusooa: Kandu 把照片发给我吧
<XiaoQing> jiero: 你画的？
<jiero> XiaoQing: 把照片给我吧
<jiero> XiaoQing: 算是乱摆的
<XiaoQing> jiero: 你有我的
<jiero> 哦。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 丑死了
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我系maya
<jiero> XiaoQing: 恩，本来我就作不出美丽的东西
<jiero> XiaoQing: 知道
<jiero> XiaoQing: 心理鄙视艺术的人难以得到回报
<XiaoQing> 。。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你肿么了。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: maya 去玩东西吧
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..被断网了，。 已经 10多次了
<XiaoQing> jiero: 玩什么
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛
<jiero> XiaoQing: 选择一个东西自己玩啊
<jiero> XiaoQing: 什么都好
<XiaoQing> 、、、、
<XiaoQing> 在哪儿
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不知道，估计我瞎猜某些事情猜对了，被跨省了
<jiero> XiaoQing: 和 CyrusYzGTt 视频聊天，共同创作网络电影
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙o⊙)…  今儿下午好多人SSH不稳定
<Kandu> jiero: 不敢發，發了我的照片，把你嚇死了就不好了
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我现在没力气了  打字都用单手
<jiero> Kandu: 我会吓死？
<jiero> XiaoQing: 快，摄像头
<XiaoQing> 干什么。
<jiero> Kandu: 不会的，最多要求你去整形。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 拍电影，拍自己懒惰
<jiero> Kandu: kandu 给我照片吧。我的邮箱你知道的
<cfy> @_@
<XiaoQing> jiero: 肚子痛。。
<cfy> jiero: 你又在收集啦。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 要趴在地上然后后退到厕所里去～ :S
<jiero> XiaoQing: 话说我五年来几乎唯一服用过的药物是健胃消食片。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..嗯，， 不过我是直接链接的
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我不是胃不好（虽然我胃也不好）  是痛经
<jiero> cfy: 再来一张？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 乃反应真快
<jiero> XiaoQing: 哦。我第一次听到有人告诉我这个呢。
<cfy> jiero: 又看到个痛经的。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 。 。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 好好休息，服用止痛片
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 我在找资源，， 顺便 练习钢笔字
<XiaoQing> jiero: 你的话和 cfy 说的 有矛盾
<jiero> XiaoQing: 什么？
<Kandu> jiero: 屁，看過我照片的，沒有一個讓我去整形的。要麼嚇死了，難得有老花近視千度以上的看了，怕我嚇死醫生，也沒說的。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 练完了发来看看
<XiaoQing> jiero: 你说 第一次有人跟你说这个  cfy对你说 又听见说这个了
<jiero> XiaoQing: 我不是 cfy 啊
<XiaoQing> - -
<jiero> XiaoQing: 他听过的我未必知道
<XiaoQing> jiero: 他对你说的。
<XiaoQing> 我以为你们一起听说的呢
<jiero> Kandu: 我只是想要你的照片，不需要你的理由。
<jiero> Kandu: 想给就给，不想就说不
<jiero> Kandu: 说了理由我还是会要的
<jiero> tusooa: 给我照片吧。
<jiero> roylez: 给我照片吧
<Kandu> jiero: 給的
<jiero> Kandu:  :D
<cfy> @_@
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 写好了发我邮箱  我躺会
<cfy> jiero: 照片狂啊
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 额
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..不要
<jiero> cfy: 你要不？
<XiaoQing> 怎了
<cfy> jiero: 要啥？
<jiero> cfy: 你不想要别人的照片？
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 有谁的？
<jiero> XiaoQing: 给我照片要有授权声明的，
<jiero> XiaoQing: 现在授权吧
<fvw> cfy: 有什么emacs 好网站 wiki除外 
<cfy> jiero: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/780945
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 新浪技术男刀捅的爱卡女编辑的海量私密照！大家打分吧
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我先躺会去
<cfy> fvw: slime的官网算么
<jiero> XiaoQing: 祝睡到天明
<XiaoQing> jiero: 。。
<cfy> fvw: newsmth.net emacs编辑器板块
<fvw> cfy: 那里哦 什么都没有 
<fvw> cfy: 和 ubuntu-cn 一样水
<cfy> fvw: 一样水啊。。。
<fzfh> gfw又在调试针对ssh的过滤了。他奶奶的
<cfy> fvw: emacser.com?
<fvw> 水 木
<fvw> cfy: 看看了 东西太少
<cfy> fvw: 嗯
<cfy> fvw: 源代码
<fvw> .......
<Fedora> 大家好
<Fedora> :-!
<kk> Fedora, 好  ㍫ 
<user8888> http://www.reddit.com/tb/p2uxf
<kk> user8888,啥网址y This is not a lobster. It's a crayfish, living in fresh water. via reddit.com
<fvw> user8888: ..
<user8888> 那虾怎么样？
<fvw> 虾? 像苍蝇
<user8888> 不知道能否人工养殖
<user8888> 到时候卖大价钱
<user8888>  It's a crayfish
<user8888> 应该是小龙虾吧？
<Fedora> 为啥我的文字颜色 这么浅
<fvw> Fedora: 慢慢设
<Fedora> fvw: 怎么设置
<Fedora> fvw 我用的是pidgin
<fvw> Fedora: 你问的模凌 我答的两可
<Fedora> fvw: 请问如何设置pidgin的字体颜色。
<fvw> Fedora: 不用这个 好像已经份被废弃了
<Fedora> fvw: 什么被废弃了。pidpig 。
<Fedora> fvw: 我现在msn gtalk qq 都集成到pidgin了。
<fvw> Fedora: empathy 吧
<Fedora> fvw: empathy 很不方便。
<fvw> Fedora: 那就不知道了 erc irrsi 都不错的
<Fedora> fvw: 我也不会调整颜色。
<Fedora> 你用的是什么。
<user8888> pidgin很好啊
<user8888> 为啥废弃？
<Fedora> 同问。pidgin为啥被废弃。
<fvw> 不知道
<jiero> Fedora: 因为不是 GNOME
<iGoogle> 软件不存在废弃。又不是没人维护。
<iGoogle> pidgin估计机制有些跟不上发展。早期软件都可能有这遭遇。
<jiero> iGoogle: 神。 你废话太多了
<fvw> 那就够悲剧的了
<iGoogle> 那句废话，比你的那句还没道理？ lol
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<jiero> iGoogle: 可答案就是， pidgin不是gnome，empathy是啊
<iGoogle> 这是表象。原因呢？
<iGoogle> 你用现象来答？
<jiero> iGoogle: 原因是pidgin 不是gnome的
<cfy> jiero: iGoogle: 原来你们讨论起来了。。。。
<iGoogle> ub和gnome有啥关系，distro可以随便选择软件。
<user8888> 关键是，啥叫废弃？pidgin现在一直都有更新吧
<iGoogle> 有人维护，肯定没废弃
<iGoogle> 所有的软件，慢慢的都要归入freedesktop的标准中。
<iGoogle> 这是潮流
<cfy> freedesktop的标准？
<cfy> 这啥标准？
<iGoogle> 好多好多标准
<cfy> iGoogle: 你先use strict
<iGoogle> 你又不用
<L-----D> ubuntu貌似没打算走freedesktop路线嘛
<iGoogle> 软件会走啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 谁说我不用。前几天我刚修了bug...
<jiero> L-----D: 怎么说？
<iGoogle> ub只是集成
<iGoogle> 你不用我的。
<tusooa> iGoogle: 吾都是use 5.012;
<L-----D> ubuntu意图1是跨平台的unity
<L-----D> 2是ubuntu one
<Fedora> qq 肯定不会 。。。
<iGoogle> tusooa: .. 我是少写一行，是一行。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 你不给gentoo打包，作为用户，不行啊
<cfy> tusooa: 你干脆以后帮 iGoogle  移植
<cfy> tusooa: 每移植一个收钱
<iGoogle> 贱兔用户，自行了断。
<jiero> 。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 吾都把shebang改成#!/usr/bin/env perl的。
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: 这样不太好 MeaCulpa 也是gentoo用户呢
<tusooa> cfy: 当然也会use 5.012;#要统一风格嘛
<L-----D> 而且现在EFL势头也不错
<iGoogle> 胖子，那不管他
<L-----D> tizen貌似就是要有EFL
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 钢笔字，，不知道写什么好，，而且提笔忘字了。。
<jiero> L-----D: 你怎么认定他们都要偏离freedesktop？
<iGoogle> 5.012 这能叫统一？
<cfy> (in-package :cl-user)
<jiero> xijiao 洗脚？？
<L-----D> freedesktop东西虽然多 剔除Gnome G打头那些 X Wayland就不剩什么了
<jiero> lol
<jiero> l-
<jiero> L-----D: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 钢笔字，，不知道写什么好，，而且提笔忘字了。。
<tusooa> iGoogle: 吾的脚本，都是use 5.012;的
<jiero> L-----D:  openoffice 没有 odf 就不算什么了
<L-----D> 假如ubuntu的思路 以后以后很多软件配置文件都要放在ubuntu one上
<iGoogle> 写了才不标准。不写最好。最兼容。
<L-----D> 我想它肯定要走自己的路线
<cfy> iGoogle: 改用cl写
<iGoogle> . 谁说配置和u1有关了
<iGoogle> cl不爱惜键盘
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪里不爱惜了。。。。。。
<iGoogle> (((( 容易坏掉
<alpha080> cl?cli?
<Kandu> iGoogle: ++
<cfy> if(i=0;i<10;++i){s+=i}
<cfy> (loop for if i from 0 to 9 sum i)
<cfy> iGoogle: 看谁用的多
<fvw> alpha080: Lisp
<iGoogle> perl 不要()
<jiero> iGoogle:   http://i.imgur.com/mW0fE.png 这难看不？
<iGoogle> die cfy if cfy;
<cfy> iGoogle: $s+=$i for $i in (1..9)
<cfy> iGoogle: 还有啥写法，忘了
<alpha080> s = 0 for i in range[1,10] s += 1
<iGoogle> $$$也多
<cfy> iGoogle: 你忘了你的esc坏掉那次了？！
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈 :D
<cfy> zhan: 在不在
<iGoogle> 那和pl有关？
<iGoogle> 笨了吧
<iGoogle> die cfy if ï¿¥cfy;
<cfy> iGoogle: 那和vim有关，你来emacs就不会了
<iGoogle> die cfy if $cfy;
<cfy> iGoogle: (die iGoogle if iGoogle )
<iGoogle> 谁扯vim了
<iGoogle> 这也要() nnnnnd
<alpha080> common lisp?
<cfy> iGoogle: 你说，lisp坏键盘，
<tusooa> shutdown杀不掉，咋办
<cfy> iGoogle: 我用没坏，你不用，坏了
<alpha080> fvw: cl = common lisp?
<iGoogle> 坏(
<cfy> iGoogle: 这不一样。都是坏
<cfy> iGoogle: 等下
<cfy> iGoogle: 我的还没坏。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你是已经坏了。。。
<iGoogle> 谁的esc是用坏的？
<iGoogle> 扯
<cfy> ee的
<iGoogle> 你蛋痛了。 lol
<alpha080> 没几个坏的吧？通常换键位了
<alpha080> 俺的caps正准备坏
<cfy> http://eexpress.oldblog.ubuntu.org.cn/2007/04/09/vim里面的esc/
<iGoogle> 买脚踏板。 alpha080
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: ☎ EEXPRESS » Blog Archive » vim里面的ESC
<cfy> ee的历史bolg
<cfy> ee的历史blog
<cfy> ee:ESC坏了。有问题的时候，在tty真是傻眼。上次忘记，tty2下面vi，还到tty3下面killall vi。nnd。
<iGoogle> 你看到是用坏的？
<fvw> alpha080: en
<cfy> but a little trouble. i define F12 as ESC. seems some delay here when press F12. but not delay when i press F11, which i use xmodmap to define F11->ESC. haha. strange thing. like wait 1 second.
<cfy> iGoogle: 还有英文。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 咋坏的
<fvw> alpha080: 键盘手等者你
<iGoogle> 咖啡倒进去，坏的。笨 cfy
<fvw> alpha080: 交换 ctrl caps 最可笑的建议 
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@.
<fvw> 害了n多人
<cfy> fvw: alpha080： 太可笑了
<cfy> fvw: alpha080: caps有啥用。直接去掉！
<cfy> caps=ctrl
<alpha080> fvw: 不是。。交换了caps 和 esc
<fvw> alpha080: 这个无影响
<iGoogle> fvw: 才不可笑。因为人的小手指，短。按不到ctrl
<alpha080> 俺偶尔用用vim的
<fvw> cfy: 从人体力学的角度 你要小心
<cfy> fvw: 按ctrl才是有问题呢。caps很好按啊
<alpha080> fvw: 够不到esc啊
<fvw> 左右对称 的使用 ctrl alt 才是 科学方便
<cfy> fvw: 换dvorak
<iGoogle> 臭屁的emacs，为啥不直接设计成使用 caps
<cfy> iGoogle: wm有关啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 笨ee
<fvw> cfy: 你这样 一之手 要安2个建 
<iGoogle> 屁，键盘一直那布局
<cfy> pi
<fvw> cfy: 手很容易坏
<iGoogle> lol
<alpha080> 脚踏板+1
<tusooa> 所有的signal都试过了，shutdown还是不死，咋办。
<iGoogle> 小手指经常活动，小弟弟也受益。 估计 emacs 作者是这样想的。
<fvw> cfy: 交换ctrl-caps 是错误的建议 
<fvw> cfy: 不知道是翻译的 流传开了
<iGoogle> 啥shutdown。 pkill -9
<tusooa> iGoogle: -9不行啊。
<iGoogle> 那是已经关闭很多进程了？
<tusooa> iGoogle: 就提示了一句系统快关机了，就死在那里不动了。
<iGoogle> reisub吧
<cfy> fvw: 不是翻译问题 http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/MovingTheCtrlKey
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: EmacsWiki: Moving The Ctrl Key
<tusooa> iGoogle: 额。能正常地关机，应该
<tusooa> iGoogle: 吾就是不想关机。
<iGoogle> 等你罗嗦这么久，不都重启了嘛
<tusooa> iGoogle: 怎么杀掉shutdown.不然cpu温度降不下来没法继续编译。
<fvw> cfy: http://xahlee.org/emacs/swap_CapsLock_Ctrl.html
<kk> fvw ⇪ t: Keyboarding: Why You Should Not Swap Caps Lock with Control Key
<tusooa> iGoogle: 在开emerge编译啊。
<iGoogle> 估计系统架构已经失效了。
<fvw> cfy: wiki 很混乱的 谁都可以编辑
<tusooa> 终端提示 Broadcast message from root@tusooa-laptop (Tue Jan 31 20:02:14 2012):
<tusooa> The system is going down for system halt NOW!
<iGoogle> 很多进程都被关闭了嘛。
<tusooa> iGoogle: 啥都没关啊。
<cfy> fvw: 我讨厌打开他的blog..
<tusooa> iGoogle: 吾把emerge ^Z了，都好好的。
<iGoogle> 编译，重启继续就是
<fvw> cfy: 反正你习惯了 也没办法
 * iGoogle 打到贱兔
<cfy> fvw: - -!
<tusooa> iGoogle: 额。/var/tmp是启动时自动清空的。
<fvw> cfy: 手指更重要 放在我是很少哦用ctrl 的
<Fedora> iGoogle: 我们把临时解压缩文件是不是放在 /var/tmp 下
<iGoogle> å°±/tmp
<iGoogle> file-roller啥的
<iGoogle> 要上班了
<Fedora>  、/var/tem /不能被清空呀
<cfy> fvw: 什么时候一只手要按两个键？
<fvw> 如果你caps 为ctrl的话  ctrl - x ctrl - v你不蛋疼?
<cfy> fvw: caps键对来说完全没用
<cfy> fvw: dvorak布局！
<tusooa> (kworker/u:5)
<tusooa>   └─shutdown -h 0 w
<cfy> fvw: 左手ctrl ,右手x和v
<fvw> cfy: 对该键盘布局完全没兴趣
<tusooa> root       990     2  0     0     0   0 09:44 ?        00:00:00 [kworker/u:5]
<cfy> fvw: 但是它解决了问题，我没有一直手按两个键
<fvw> cfy: 只要你 没出现 一之手 叉 着 按2个键 那就没事
<cfy> fvw: 没。。。。
<fvw> 但是 有很多 该了caps ctrl的 就有这个问题 迟早出问题
<Kandu> cfy: 那是 iGoogle 的青澀時代，還不懂用 C-]
<cfy> Kandu: 我就没caps键
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<cfy> Kandu: C-]?
<fvw> 呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: C-[
<cfy> Kandu: 你说C-c?
<Kandu> cfy: C-[
<fvw> c-[ 我都很少用 
<cfy> Kandu: fvw: 我觉得是 ee 用手乱拍 esc 导致 esc坏掉了
<cfy> Kandu: fvw: iGoogle:那[容易坏。。。
<fvw> 呵呵 那用c-[
<cfy> 为啥不c-c?
<fvw> 我喜欢用,
<iGoogle> 这造谣的家伙。
<cfy> (global-set-key "\C-h"       'delete-backward
<cfy> ...
<iGoogle> |1|m7bF6GCSnpohtX7V31tx2U5Tyyg=|rion8BU6NjOCmHjfjEDwFZMUVUY= ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAQEA3bZrbfoFxaxIdgzuZJj0WWNImD3wCujp2/fz2KcZa+HJtcoJoF6U6hHMR8Ien5pXWfTkyGarAoJvd0UjPJFq07R2h5tnl7RWZOaOJBofs0OfKOC6w699DSSmfDRBRI5vtBa2WcQ0MbMs1RURkBd0z4x7EUJhHkq/OqalbMSwHkFfuYN2clN2wU39Pv1Pc+kRlYWhE5TzsPOBZHZmjpNr3EdRYVPFWXqQ63ZUR6bkOYd8NM1Jm9PfQTjXIYaZaRKn3XDjbMiy9HV5Nh5WolNOxstlim3K+WzxaiKZQP2L7W3CNLnr7bvqUHCZNXguKEYWS7ugQlWIgFC/hfQ+sv27xw==
<fvw> cfy: 那你 help-command怎么版
<cfy> fvw: 我错了。。。。。
<fvw> ii...
<cfy> fvw: 重启。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 额。。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: public key啊。那无所谓
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..这是你 id_rsa_pbk ??
<iGoogle> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDJjLM/i7f8XPp/dUCoyONjSyft0sttN2DT4TWK4ConL7VbFVcL1+dbVWiI8CUejy/gLiylFOulAIqejWifFBjj8gUf5/WKL2YjtREFq0NlxZRs/YnY78T9JzTSP45tDJSjKyXkfTSvCmf6PYT3+BoLWs3tBx0kiu76RNpuMuj3QFyvnb8SZ2ahO0m7yeUJwNhDoHBaNH9Z0t5Qab1bfwqwdOhdGjg/+Z6bQ68WwSKSGZfFdejN65PXaSG7s923k0pSt/n2sUYGyi16fciuA5TE0nIzzEcgDV4FMw/hieqGi6wzE0kNmy3CDoO55udbB3c69O+qe4gev1dYqOZDK6fH eexp@eexp-eeepc
<jiero> 没有一点能看懂的。
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> iGoogle: private key....
<iGoogle> 这可以吧
<jiero> 23：45
<cfy> 赶紧超下来
<cfy> iGoogle: 有mcu代码下载么？
<jiero> 睡觉，不明白为啥以前定表 23：45起床
<cfy> iGoogle: 给server ip
<fvw> cfy: mcu?
<iGoogle> 啥mcu
<cfy> 我记错了？
<fvw> cfy: arm ?
<cfy> 。。。。。
<cfy> 没啊。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你装傻
<iGoogle> 说啥
<cfy> mirco control unite
<cfy> iGoogle: 说你key泄露事件
<alpha080> ee这娃放公钥干嘛？
<iGoogle> 问你啥。你看你问的。。。没边
<iGoogle> alpha080: 你眼睛睁大点，再看
<cfy> iGoogle: 你泄露干啥？
<iGoogle> 可以伪装的
<cfy> iGoogle: 有服务器玩么？
<iGoogle> 泄漏啥了。 lol
<cfy> 。。。。
<alpha080> 伪装这玩意儿做什么。。。本来就没几个用啊@ @
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。你忘记发了呀
<cfy> iGoogle: 干净发过来啊。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 求测试
<alpha080> 防止奸情泄露时候比较有用
<iGoogle> 我要上班了。要调整时间。早睡觉。
<cfy> ..........
<cfy> ee要上班了。。
<cfy> roylez: ee有上班了
<cfy> roylez: ee要上班了
<iGoogle> 最长，打了13小时的et。
<alpha080> 比如给二奶发邮件啊，再来个base64加密之类的，这样老婆就傻眼了
<alpha080> 现在的关键就是找个二奶。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ee我也要上班，， 
<alpha080> yak shaving now...
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 那不如 再加个 gpg 文件附件，内容需要解密
<fvw> alpha080: 希望她能解
<alpha080> fvw: 嗯哼，所以我现在在找个能解密的二奶啊
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 把你的 银行密码 什么都解密，，怎么办？？
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 娃又用复活药水了？你不是被B了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ..是我自己 封印自己， 不知道谁 将我 从闭关之地 强行拉出，， 害我 差点走火入魔
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 给我 OP,, 我会再次封印自己 ，顺便 踢 cfy 
<cfy> alpha080: 求op,我直接ban了 CyrusYzGTt 
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 你不会 ban ,,我连 @/fedora/也ban的
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 兔嫂，给我OP
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 去#tusooa,或者#perl-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..我要这里的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ #perl-cn 怎么这么么。。少人
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 正常情况下，比#tusooa人烧
<tusooa> 少
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ... 你 卖春啊，， 这么多人去
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 啥
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 木啥.
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 蛋蛋
<alpha080> cfy: 真要op么？去#openSUSE-cn 你想踢就踢，只要里面有人。。。
<tusooa> alpha080: 是 CyrusYzGTt 要op，用来ban他自己
<Kandu> cfy: http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/basedefs/xbd_chap10.html#tagtcjh_6
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y Directory Structure and Devices
<cfy> alpha080: 好了
<alpha080> 无聊了。。。
<cfy> alpha080: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 这怎么了？
<jiero> alpha080: http://i.imgur.com/mW0fE.png 这难看不
<alpha080> 没有上下文，不好说啊
<Kandu> cfy: 12:41 < cfy> 为啥不c-c?
<jiero> alpha080:  [11:02] <Kandu> jiero: http://playard.googlecode.com/git/games/chess/mods/reversi/bg.svg
<jiero> Kandu: 照片还没收到呢。
<Kandu> jiero: 等我結婚的時候會發一份的
<jiero> Kandu: 好吧，发类结婚纪念的是不少的哦
<jiero> Kandu: 快点结婚吧
<cfy> Kandu: oh,got it
<jiero> alpha080: 快点啊。。。我想睡觉了
<alpha080> jiero: 还好吧，但是这用来做什么？
<alpha080> chess游戏里面用这？
<jiero> alpha080: 头像/表情
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我回来了
<XiaoQing> 吃了六片止痛药
<jiero> XiaoQing: 不疼了？   话说       男人是蛋疼，女人是经疼。   果然是女的太少了，见不到后者提及。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..哦， 亲亲 爱爱 
<alpha080> 呃。。。果然，变小了我觉得未必好看。关键是大伙的视力都是在5.1之下，没办法看那么清楚啊
<XiaoQing> jiero: 还疼
<alpha080> 太复杂了
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哭哭
<jiero> alpha080: 好吧，我去改改。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ,, 经疼。。 我帮不了你。。 那我 亲吻你 疼的地方
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<tristan1> CyrusYzGTt:  = = 
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. ??
<alpha080> jiero: 简单点更好,系统登录页面里的头像就没这么复杂的
<tristan1> CyrusYzGTt: 看来我来的不是时候……
<CyrusYzGTt> tristan1§ ,,木事，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我脚疼
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 亲亲
<XiaoQing> 。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我三天没洗脚了
<snugglecat> 我菊花疼
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=361875
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - firefox 如何限制 urlclassifier3.sqlite 文件大小
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 。。恶心
<jiero> XiaoQing: 凑过身子去让他帮助洗洗就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你一边去
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 那一起洗澡，我帮你洗全身
<alpha080> cfy: 纯属无聊。。。
<cfy> alpha080: :D
<tristan1> XiaoQing: 你应该说心疼，然后掏出来让他……
<XiaoQing> tristan1: 我确实心疼。。
<snugglecat> penti 还美好么
<CyrusYzGTt> tristan1§ 这样，我就要 亲 XiaoQing 的 左胸了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 亲亲
<snugglecat> penti 还没好么
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 555555555555555555555555
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196514 帮我看看这个
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..亲亲，， 乖，， 
<snugglecat> 有点大
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 帮我看看拉
<snugglecat> 图片有点大
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 等等，我用 sandbox看，就不会被我的 插件影响效果
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 就一图片阿
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你最好了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 也好好淫
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 加上gpu加速 optirun64 sandbox -X -W metacity -t sandbox_net_t firefox 'http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196514'
<snugglecat> knownbad, 也是好淫
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看了，，感觉像 色情网站
<snugglecat> .........
<tristan1> CyrusYzGTt: 瞎说，色情网站哪有这么漂亮的 - -
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 别受那美女图片影响阿， 到时会换正经图片的
<snugglecat> ....
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我睡了
<CyrusYzGTt> tristan1§ 好吧，， 我看过的 色情网站 ，， 只有  snugglecat 那个 让我 下丹田 有点热
<jiero> xiaoqing 。。。你就是准备来被调戏的么。。。
<snugglecat> 猫猫割了蛋蛋， 现在坐立不安阿
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 亲亲， 晚安，， 去给 为夫 暖被
<snugglecat> ........
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 什么叫 正经 不正经
<XiaoQing> jiero: 怎么这么说
<tristan1> snugglecat: 上张图吧
<jiero> snugglecat: 不错。
<snugglecat> 上啥图
<snugglecat> jiero, 谢谢
<jiero> XiaoQing: 感觉是哦。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 你寂寞了
<tristan1> snugglecat: 猫的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 错了，，  XiaoQing 是我的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<XiaoQing> 我睡啦
<XiaoQing> 大家晚安
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 晚安，， 亲亲 ，， 摸摸
<jiero> XiaoQing: 晚安，希望你不疼了 :D
<XiaoQing> 恩。
<XiaoQing> :)
<tristan1> XiaoQing: 晚安～
<alpha080> https://marvin-42.appspot.com/?p=50001
<XiaoQing> 88
<kk> alpha080 ⇪ t: openSUSE下安装pip以及建立python项目骨架 - BB is watching you! 
<alpha080> kk果然吃下药丸了。。
<snugglecat> tristan1, 还没呢
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ .. kk  吃了什么药丸
<lolicon> http://opensource.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/01/31/135230&from=rss 新格式要来了？
<kk> lolicon ⇪ ti: Solidot | 无损图片压缩ImageZero发布
<snugglecat> tristan1, 我猫就普通的广东猫， 不是啥好品种的
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: red pills or blue pills?
<snugglecat> jiero, 就那logo不知道怎么做，暂时是酱紫了
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ..那到底是哪个？
<tristan1> snugglecat: 总比我们家老死的两只强……
<alpha080> 你选呗
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ ..你是不是看 loli 专门找的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 额，，给 kk 选？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/Picture/781346/206
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ .. kk不认，， 感觉有危险。。
<cfy> lolicon: 你试过了么？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 图片。。自然没title
<cuckoo> 不知道有没有播放不了ape的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，，可是链接不是 .png .svg .. ，，图片格式结尾的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: - -!
<alpha080> CyrusYzGTt: 没有，刚刚自己抄写为主的博文测试下
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ ....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 么事？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<cuckoo> 最近更新了libavcodec53
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§  maya 走了， 你就来了
<jiero> Evanescence: Evanescence 
<jiero> lolicon: 你喜欢哪些loli？
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<cuckoo> 然后就播放ape不正常
<jiero> Evanescence: 看看难看的。
<lolicon> jiero: 会linux的
<Evanescence> jiero: ???
<cfy> lolicon: 怎么编译。。。
<cfy> edison0354: hillo
<cfy> edison0354: mplayer2好用么。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……自己吃螃蟹去……
<cfy> edison0354: .....
<edison0354> cfy: 吃完了记得告我声
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://i.imgur.com/A8LXJ.png
<cfy> edison0354: 没空。。。。
<jiero> lolicon: 那种自己培养才有成就感。
<jiero> alpha080:  小尺寸 http://i.imgur.com/A8LXJ.png
<cfy> edison0354: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/Picture/779501/191
<Evanescence> jiero: 不懂....
<edison0354> cfy: 不过我电影一般用MPC-HC，因为ffdshow能开混音把6声道混成耳机……
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> Evanescence: edison0354: 来参加吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=361817
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 社区活动：制作论坛原创表情
<edison0354> cfy: 你把KK调教坏了？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/Picture/780691/582
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> edison0354: 为啥 ubuntu 仓库没有 混音器调节啊。
<jiero> edison0354:  fedora 有，我装了玩，然后发现Ubuntu没有
<edison0354> jiero: 太高端了……不会画画……
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ /这个图片质量好差啊，你也干好意思拿出来？
<edison0354> jiero: 倒戈arch了……
<jiero> edison0354: 啥，没看我画的多么懒么。
<edison0354> jiero: 还好……
<tristan1> jiero: 这是什么表情？
<edison0354> jiero: 为了开混音，我还专门买了个入耳式的……
<alpha080> jiero: 上面那朵花颜色跟背景太接近了吧，其实你不该问我，我是色盲啊。。
<jiero> alpha080: 色盲是什么？
<jiero> edison0354: 入耳式的耳麦？
<jiero> edison0354: 我贩卖 入耳式的 UE 耳机
<edison0354> jiero: 耳机
<jiero> edison0354: 200%的利润
<edison0354> jiero: 便宜货，骚尼……
<edison0354> jiero: 200%……
<Evanescence> jiero: 话说我不会画图的啊...
<jiero> edison0354: 据说 够好了
<jiero> Evanescence: 看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=346218
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - inkscape使用:
<Evanescence> tristan1: 小子?
<jiero> Evanescence: 非常简单的说，随意画
<jiero> tristan1: 这是头晕
<lolicon> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/7716cfd4jw1dply3i11nij.jpg
<Evanescence> lolicon: 不够loli啊
 * alpha080 色盲就是 你看到的是红绿灯 我看到的就是一红黄灯
<jiero> lolicon: 你爱我吗？
<Evanescence> tristan1: 小伙子?
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 这张图片的质量好可以
<jiero> lolicon: 爱我就上传到别处去吧。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 现在明白为啥黄灯消失了吧？
<edison0354> jiero: 咦，不贵啊
<lolicon> Evanescence: 初一
<jiero> alpha080: 我一直好奇，要绿灯干嘛。
<edison0354> alpha080: 你红绿色盲？
<tristan1> jiero:  = = 好吧，我看那帖子里面的哆啦A梦不错
<jiero> edison0354:  EP630 吧。
<jiero> tristan1: 哈哈
<jiero> tristan1: 那个是有参考物了～
<alpha080> edison0354: 差不多。。。
<tristan1> lolicon: 惊现loli！
<Evanescence> tristan1: 你啥时侯进这个频道的,我怎么不知道???
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 不是我照的……
<alpha080> 一直不知道什么时候过马路，通常看见小学生没过去就跟他们一起等
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 穷B没钱买单反……
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 好吧，原谅你，我在你的图片找到 艹榴的网址。。 正在 围观
<tristan1> Evanescence: 去年就来了，但是没发言，昨天玩weechat就上来注册一个名字。
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 你这也扯的太假了……
<jiero> lolicon: 为啥要单反啊
<jiero> lolicon: 你用 raw 么？
<Evanescence> tristan1: 这个昵称你注册了?
<edison0354> alpha080: 噢，我只见过色弱……不过红绿灯没问题吧？有上中下区别的啊
<tristan1> Evanescence: 恩
<lolicon> jiero: 卡片机哪有这么高质量……
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 我在看 唐人阁
<Evanescence> tristan1: 很好,那我就加如buddylist了
<tristan1> thx～
<edison0354> jiero: 你到底是卖罗技还是创新……
<jiero> edison0354: 我卖罗技的，但是看看创新的哦，以后或许进创新的货卖。
<tristan1> jiero: 你是鼠绘么？
<lolicon> lolicon: 要是我有单反，我发的就是我照的版本了 ……
<edison0354> jiero: 实体店还网店？是帝都么？
<jiero> tristan1: 哦，本来都是点曲线1.
<jiero> edison0354: 是叫啥来着。叫雪梨
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 我看到了，，原来 上下九 就有 伟大的小姐在那等着你的纸钱
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: ??
<edison0354> jiero: ？？？啥意思？？？
<tristan1> tristan1: 我也试试……
<tristan1>  - -
<jiero> edison0354: 是城市名，也叫悉尼
<tristan1> jiero: 画一个看看
<jiero> tristan1: 啥？
<jiero> tristan1: 那个眼睛乱绘？
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 就是 叫鸡的，， 
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: ……
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 唉，， 不过看着，，链接被重置，不好看， 你继续发 你的 MM图片
<edison0354> jiero: 我了个去……乃欺负兲朝屁民……
<if_else> 各位兄台, ifconfig 查看到的无线网卡设备 wlan0 是在什么情况下才可以看到的？
<if_else> 自己的无线网卡需要的驱动已经集成在 kernel 并且已经加载了
<if_else> 但是使用 ifconfig -a 无法看到 wlan0 设备？！
<if_else> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 看看 lsmod 有木有 那个 wifi 的 模块
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄有的！
<edison0354> if_else: 去WIN下先用厂家自带的软件把WIFI打开……
<if_else> edison0354: 兄，谢谢，我用 fn 快捷键，打开了！
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 额，，那 ifconfig 有 wlan* 的 mac出现么
<jiero> edison0354: 你是屁民吗，比我还臭屁。。。
<edison0354> if_else: ………………
<edison0354> jiero: 显然是
<if_else> edison0354: 但是不知道是否打开了，指示灯只是闪了一下
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 你太可恶了，， 硬件的要完全没问题才可以问我
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你要明白，硬件支持都发配那群家伙去问制造商
<edison0354> if_else: 比如我的lenovo，是要在WIN里用一个软件才能打开的……硬件开关不顶用……
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，我在 dmesg / 还有 lspci 看到识别到网卡的信息
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..额
<edison0354> if_else: 还有某些机器在WIN里静音以后，切系统喇叭不发声……
<if_else> edison0354: 兄，那 linux 如何判断 网卡到底启用了没有？
<edison0354> if_else: 去WIN里看……
<alpha080> ifconfig or iwconfig
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 好吧，， 需要 模块 ath9k        
<CyrusYzGTt> mac80211     
<CyrusYzGTt> ath9k_common 
<CyrusYzGTt> ath9k_hw     
<jiero> edison0354: 有些硬件设置之后windows进不去
<CyrusYzGTt> cfg80211
<jiero> edison0354: 进去就蓝屏无法修复
<if_else> alpha080: 兄，ifconfig 里面没有 wlan0 设备！
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 这些才能用，，以我的 ath9k 为例子
<edison0354> jiero: AHCI?
<jiero> edison0354: 一种情况
<alpha080> lsmod lspci
<alpha080> 看看模块加载了没有
<jiero> edison0354: 还有就是换主板，
<edison0354> jiero: ………………………………
<if_else> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115078
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 也就是说，你得告诉 寡人， 你的 wifi是什么型号的
<alpha080> 看tbbt去了，，
<tristan1> if_else: 如果是笔记本报下型号也可以……
<jiero> alpha080: 色盲？
<if_else> 各位，上面是我按照 wiki 查看的网卡型号，对应的 module 加载信息：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115078
<jiero> alpha080: 我忘记了。为啥要绿灯额？
<if_else> 谢谢
<tristan1> alpha080: 看siri出彩吧
<edison0354> alpha080: 咋色盲又扯到siri了？
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ .. b43 貌似还需要 安装 b43的一个 firmware才能用
<tristan1> arch
<jiero> edison0354: 因为siri还没具备视力
<if_else> CyrusYzGTt: 兄，arch 的wiki 页面没有相关的 firmware 信息？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: ……可怜的硬件……话说firmware驱动硬件是啥原理？
<edison0354> jiero: 没懂……
<edison0354> jiero: 好吧，我穷人，没调戏过siri
<tristan1> jiero: 小剧透，最新一集TBBT就是siri条大梁
<jiero> edison0354: iphone4s发布4天后，我碰了siri
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<jiero> edison0354: 无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ .. 额，， 我这里 fedora 貌似刚升级 了 b43-wireless的驱动。。 
<edison0354> jiero: 本来就是只有调戏价值的东西，实用价值不大，装B用
<if_else> archlinuxfr/openfwwf 5.2-1 Open firmware for some Broadcom 43xx series WLAN chips.
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ..对 if_else 说，我用 ath9k 木有问题除了  f14的时候
<if_else> 各位兄台，我在源里面找到上面的一个 firmware
<alpha080> tg3?
<roylez> cfy: .
<jiero> edison0354: 我想，为啥我手机这电池这么大/厚，容量这么低呢。。。
<cfy> roylez: cm
<roylez> cfy: 啥意思
<edison0354> jiero: 不想要咋给我
<edison0354> roylez: CM MOD？
<tusooa> sm
<roylez> cfy: 没个合理的解释你就等着吧
<CyrusYzGTt> if_else§ 安装吧，， 
<edison0354> jiero: 容量低的话，爆炸的时候危害小……
<jiero> edison0354: 才不过10块钱的东西，你还要？
<edison0354> jiero: 我还以为是4S……
<cfy> roylez: chairman啊
<cfy> roylez: 你以为啥
<roylez> cfy: .
<edison0354> cfy: 冻死一条街……
<cfy> roylez: 还有啥意思？
<jiero> cfy: 我突然想到 日本人好像叫啥sama
<roylez> cfy: 现在比较搞笑的域名结尾有哪些？
<jiero> roylez:  biz?
<edison0354> cfy: 待人真诚，做事有上进心，头脑灵活，接受能力强。处事自信、认真、有主见，不怕辛苦。  
<edison0354> 我憧憬做一个事业成功的人、能带快乐给身边人的人。  
<cfy> roylez: .cm
<edison0354> cfy: 特长怎么写，以后肯定用得到，不会写简历会吃很大亏
<roylez> jiero: 不错
<edison0354> jiero: sama==样，大人的意思
<cfy> edison0354: 跟我说干啥。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 好的，收到
<edison0354> jiero: 某些情况下表示尊敬一类的时候也可以用sama
<roylez> cfy: hong.biz
<jiero> edison0354: 去日本吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: hong.biz (@ hong.biz)
<edison0354> jiero: 比如说“狗修紧撒马”……
<jiero> edison0354: 日本没工作了。
<tristan1> edison0354: 怎么女仆都出来了……
<edison0354> jiero: 你丫你人到底在哪里！
<jiero> edison0354: 你太烦了。
<tristan1> edison0354: 阿姨洗铁路的效果更好 - -
<edison0354> tristan1: 女仆明显是妹抖
<jiero> edison0354:  照片拿来
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<jiero> edison0354: 我看看
<edison0354> jiero: …………………………
<happyaron> cfy: 我一会儿试试
<edison0354> tristan1: 阿姨说，冬天水太冷，不能洗铁路了
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮好，吃红烧肘子了吗
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<tristan1> edison0354: 南方的铁路～～～
<jiero> happyaron: 中午饿死前吃了pizza
<jiero> cfy: 还 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 红烧排骨。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 鱼排？
 * edison0354 【英国惊现骗子王】英国人保罗·宾特,从21岁偷听诊器开始假冒医生起，假冒过律师、检察官警察舞者、银行家、地产巨子、前007主演皮尔斯·布鲁斯南朋友、喜剧女星萨拉·亚历山大老公.曾以不同身份同时和10个女人交往25年间骗200万英镑及2500位女性上床.目前被判狱3年。碉堡了。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 明显回家只吃素的啊，肉哪里不能吃……
<jiero> edison0354: 日常吃超级清淡不带盐油刺激的
<jiero> edison0354: 然后隔上几天吃一次超级刺激的
<tristan1> linux娘活脱脱一个loli版的瓦尔基里亚……
<edison0354> jiero: 我口味清淡
<happyaron> edison0354: 还行吧。
<happyaron> edison0354: 我已经吃很多素的了。
<roylez> edison0354: 人生赢家
<roylez> edison0354: 这辈子值了
<edison0354> roylez: ？？？？？？？？？？？？
<edison0354> roylez: 我还没妹纸呢啊
<roylez> edison0354: 骗子王
<edison0354> roylez: 囧
 * edison0354 父亲去世时我还在上小学，后来，那个人就娶了母亲。我从未唤过那个男人一声爸，他却待我极好，视如己出，任劳任怨十年如一日的支撑着整个家。在踏上去大学的火车前，我终于忍不住问他：“为什么对没有血缘关系的我这么好”他看着我，眼神一如既往的眷恋：“因为在这个世界上 ...你最像你爸爸。”
<edison0354> roylez: 那上面这个呢？
<roylez> edison0354: 悲催
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<jiero> edison0354: 妹子是自己去要的
<roylez> edison0354: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac291025/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 世界上最杯具的两个男人 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ..
<jiero> edison0354: 不过我看上的全是碰不到的
<edison0354> jiero: ………………………………
<roylez> jiero: 是够不着吧
<jiero> roylez: 不一样么？
<jiero> edison0354: 跳大神
<tristan1> jiero: 碰不到的……
<jiero> tristan1: 恩。
<tristan1> jiero: 二次元的基本上都碰不到。
<jiero> tristan1: 哦。哪些不是人
<jiero> tristan1: 也不是妹子
<tristan1> jiero: 好吧，既然都说“不是妹子”了……
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 猫猫割了蛋蛋， 心疼死我了
<jiero> 哈皮的是姐姐不是妹子 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 接回去就是了
<BoyOfWuHan> snugglecat 你去默哀吧。。。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<tristan1> snugglecat: 知足吧，只是猫割了蛋蛋 - -
 * snugglecat 割了 CyrusYzGTt 的蛋蛋
<tristan1> 这个旁白……
<snugglecat> tristan1, 你想我去陪他么
 * CyrusYzGTt  .. 狂踹 snugglecat 
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> 我还木有破处呢
<snugglecat> o 
<tristan1> 如果大夫返个场，没准你就被割了……
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 去 irc.icq.com 的 #chinese
<snugglecat> .....
<BoyOfWuHan> 那割了吧。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那里很多女的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不去。 
<snugglecat> 记住是 gbk 码
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不去，， 为么不再 freenode
<tristan1> snugglecat: 还想去战斗么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 虽然我有 icq号码
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 真的有靓女， 有个 叫夏达 的
<snugglecat> tristan1, 没阿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. .. 看照片先
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有个叫 夏达 的漫画家， 女的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, google 夏达
<snugglecat> 81å¹´
<jiero> 我现在真的很奇怪为啥那么多人在这里挂机呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不了，，我 木有文化的，， 我不去
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> 趁現在人多，問個 Opera 的問題。如何使用 alt + <num> 選擇標簽呢？
<jiero> 为了给这里打气么？
<snugglecat> 是阿
<snugglecat> 没用 opera
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 去下啦， 真的有阿
<alvin_rxg> mode +q snugglecat 
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 先 alt 然后 选择 b 然后选择 便签栏  随机数字
<metbsd> opera这么垃圾
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是
<jiero> 问个问题 gnumeric 在 Ubuntu 12里的为啥有毛病啊
<tristan1> “春晚最美观众”的那个漫画家？
<jiero>  /j #lubuntu
<metbsd> 还是谷歌浏览器最好用
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 怎么
<lolicon> ～
<lolicon> libpinyin 用不用 patch ibus
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不过，， 说真的 夏达那个 外形和身材是我最喜欢的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 真的， 不骗你。 maya 介绍的， 昨天 maya 给 夏达 骂了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你为么不让 她们过来
<snugglecat> 夏达 也是 maya 说的
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<snugglecat> 我也不知道是真假
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 算了，我更加不去，， 说明 maya 心中不想我去 
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 不會操作，具體咋整？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 启动 opera后 ，按 alt
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不熟阿， 我也是昨天去的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 昨天你不在阿
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 然后 看到 书签后有个字母  我这里是 b .. 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .,等 maya介绍我才去
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 再按 b 是書簽，書簽又不是 標簽(tab)
<snugglecat> ................
<snugglecat> 那里很容易吵架
<snugglecat> 现在又吵了
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 自己看，每个不同的，我设置的是随机，防止某个按钮被按坏
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 我不是要打開書簽……
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 你自己 随机应变，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你的键盘真脆弱
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 过来吧， 看吵架
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 哦，对了 跟 ff一样 ctrl+tab 
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 變毛變，我要的是 alt+<num> 選擇 tab！ 不是選擇書簽！
<tristan1> Evanescence: 没认出来 - -
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 或者 ctrl+ pgup/down
<alvin_rxg> mode +q CyrusYzGTt
<alvin_rxg> ffs
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 直接 alt+数字 也可以的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 去啦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 去啦， 好地方
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 走吧，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 88
<snugglecat> ...............
<cfy> edison0354: .....
<cfy> edison0354: 重口味。。。。。人人。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 浏览器都是最好有无限的。
<happyaron> cfy: 我还需要重新编译一下对吧？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 無限什麽？
<cfy> happyaron: 恩，再make一次，
<Evanescence> tristan1: 纠结...我刚才叫了你好多下来着...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 显示器
<cfy> happyaron: 然后可以以.lisp为后缀的文件作为一个参数，程序会自己看修改时间，判断是否需要重新编译的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那你放哪裏
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 在 dome 里
<happyaron> cfy: 参数顺序有要求么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 可触摸式的dome
<tristan1> Evanescence: 升级了下系统……就没看gtalk……
<cfy> happyaron: 程序先重新定义所有函数然后看你的参数，如果有.po啥的，就执行操作。好了，再会产生elf文件
<edison0354> cfy: 我咋了？
<cfy> happyaron: 有 po2db [.lisp文件[db-file[table[sql]]]] *.po
<happyaron> cfy: 那如果直接 po2db example.lisp 行么？
<cfy> happyaron: 要不我自动删除sql文件算了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你出产什么类型的软件呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 行的这样就不会，执行，导入数据库的操作了。
<cfy> happyaron: 行的,这样就不会，执行，导入数据库的操作了。
<happyaron> cfy: 还是别自动删除了，遇见已存在的sql文件直接报错退出吧。。。
<Evanescence> tristan1: 我是说我在IRC ubuntu-cn上叫了你好几次,你都没发现,就是刚才
<cfy> happyaron: 啊？sql文件是中间文件啊。不管的呀
<Evanescence> tristan1: 你查历史,有我的
<happyaron> cfy: 哦。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 那你看着咋办就咋办吧，我以为是你说最后的数据库文件呢。
<cfy> happyaron: 只是，最后输出到sql,然后让sqlite3，完成操作。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<tristan1> 那个似乎回复了……不过gtalk确实没看见 > <
<happyaron> cfy: 带 lisp 文件运行了，我改下lisp文件的时间来看看能否生成
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<\b> alvin_rxg: 收到了?
<alvin_rxg> \b: yo
<cfy> happyaron: po2db.lisp的429行有个  ;; (format t "hello,world!~%")
<happyaron> cfy: 是会更新运行着的那个文件？
<cfy> happyaron: 去掉两个;;试试
<happyaron> ok
<cfy> happyaron: 先更新再运行（如果需要的话），最后产生新的elf文件
<cfy> happyaron: 这样应该会打印出hello world
<edison0354> cfy: happyaron: CD的那个文件系统是ISO啥来者？
<happyaron> cfy: 出现了
<cfy> happyaron: 好 :D
<\b> edison0354: iso9660
<snugglecat> \b, BoyOfWuHan ?????
<cfy> edison0354: 我看看。。。。
<cfy> \b: 你太快了。。。
<\b> snugglecat: 不是
<snugglecat> o 
<happyaron> cfy: 话说，更新elf是产生个新的覆盖原有文件？
<\b> snugglecat: 我是Jagdwurst
<\b> :)
<edison0354> \b: 好快……
<cfy> happyaron: 对，会自动判断文件在哪里，所以最好不要symble link
<cfy> happyaron: symbol
<happyaron> cfy: 额，能不能改成生成到pwd？
<BoyOfFangzhouzi> 我知道阿
<cfy> happyaron: 比如../po2db po2db.lisp *.po,会替换掉../po2db
<HanHan> BoyOfFangzhouzi: :)
<BoyOfWuHan> 盗版啊。。
<BoyOfFangzhouzi> 昨天你不是起名 WuHan 么，我以为 BoyOfWuHan 
<BoyOfFangzhouzi> :)
<BoyOfFangzhouzi> 昨天你不是起名 WuHan 么，我以为 BoyOfWuHan 也是你
<cfy> happyaron: 那你cp po2db到pwd，再运行不就行了？
<happyaron> cfy: 好吧
<happyaron> 可以
<BoyOfWuHan> 我没改过名子，一直就是这个。。
<BoyOfFangzhouzi> HanHan, 你的文章是你老爸写的
<BoyOfWuHan> sonof XXXXXXX
<happyaron> cfy: 那我再去sid上编译一遍。
<happyaron> sbcl比较新。
<cfy> happyaron: 如果是symbol link的话,直接就把这个symbol link替换掉了。就是说，symbol link指向的文件是不会变的，程序不会理是否是symbol link
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。好
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 好了，自动删除中间文件了。
<happyaron> ok
<cfy> happyaron: 这样你生产环境，更新，就不需要全套工具了。
<cfy> happyaron: 其实sbcl这么大，有个原因也是里面全部都包涵了 :D
<cfy> \b: 韩寒。。。
<edison0354> ……
<\b> cfy: 有人假冒方舟子，我就演个韩寒..
<tristan1> \b: 你们对掉下角色更有意思。
<happyaron> cfy: 我在想，sbcl为啥不能自己给elf加个壳？
<happyaron> cfy: xz压缩之后文件也不大。
<cfy> happyaron: 啥意思i？
<cfy> happyaron: gzexe
<\b> cfy: 对韩寒的文字不感冒。。只是觉得三重门的文笔有点像围城，所以看了一下
<happyaron> cfy: 差不多是这个意思
<cfy> happyaron: xz解压需要内存太大了吧,你要么改下？
<cfy> happyaron: 不是啊。你传输到服务器，xz压缩下行。
<cfy> happyaron: 你服务器硬盘总不会这么缺吧？
<happyaron> cfy: 传输起来费劲。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 传输 xz -v9：D
<happyaron> cfy: xz解压缩内存也不大，-5 或者以下有10M内存够了
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。-9需要65MB
<\b> 晕，只剩下 35MB 的磁盘空间，下不动 IEEE paper 了
<\b> 赶紧删东西
<cfy> 35MB..............
<cleamoon> \b: too many AVs?
<happyaron> cfy: gzexe 得到的是个shell脚本啊。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我理解错了。。我原来以为你不是传输用。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 那试试7z,7z貌似支持压缩elf的算法
<cfy> happyaron: 啥BCJ2，我试试
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 7z 可以字解压
<\b> cleamoon: 一个视频也没有，内置硬盘上 70 多 GB 的 flac。 再加上一堆代码、PDFs、和代码、论文的本地 git 库
<lolicon> http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=ibus-pinyin.git;a=blob;f=ibus-pinyin-libpinyin-integration.patch;h=fd5796e0345cf9ffbe38a73f686583316cf3cec9;hb=HEAD <-- 这 patch 怎么这么奇葩……
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y Fedora Packages Git Repositories - ibus-pinyin.git/blob - ibus-pinyin-libpinyin-integration.patch
<cfy> happyaron: 哦？怎么弄的？
<happyaron> cfy: 7z a -sfx [archive] [files...
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<happyaron> 我还是看看upx吧
<happyaron> 希望有那种不许解压的
<happyaron> 不需特殊管解压的
<cleamoon> how many codes have you written? 10GB?
<\b> cleamoon: 每篇论文和它的相关资料就有 2GB 到 3GB
<\b> cleamoon: 加起来还是不少的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<\b> cleamoon: 还不算数据。 只是文字资料
<cleamoon> \b: how can you get so much information...
<\b> cleamoon:  计算出来的数据刻了五张 DVD ...  硬盘里塞不下..
<cleamoon> \b: i've never seen data which is that big... 
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ ，，我也曾经想下载，， 不过，硬碟空间太小了。
<\b> cleamoon: 图书馆，网上，或者教授给的
<cleamoon> \b: what have you counted...
<\b> cleamoon: with du
<cleamoon> \b: those thing should be small...
<cfy> happyaron: 反正能热升级。以后只需传.lisp文件，也不大
<happyaron> 嗯
<\b> cleamoon: 都是 pdf ， pdf里面有别人做出来的数据（图！）
<cfy> happyaron: 7z a a.7z -m0=BCJ2 -m1=lzma2 po2db 比不上
<cfy> happyaron: xz -kv5 po2db
<\b> cleamoon: 几百篇 pdf 就不少了
<\b> cleamoon: 加上还有我自己画的图
<cleamoon> \b: do you ever compress your pictures...
<\b> cleamoon: 有时候 metapost 里改一个参数，生成的.mps/.eps 就完全不一样。都堆在版本管理器里
<happyaron> cfy: upx -9 -k po2db -opo2db.upx
<\b> cleamoon: 点阵的都是用 png/jpeg 的。矢量的 eps 之类的 git 自己会压缩。 
<\b> cleamoon: pdf 里是已经压缩的
<cleamoon> \b: still that big?
<cfy> happyaron: 我装个，试试
<\b> cleamoon: 几百篇帯图的 pdf 不会小到哪去的
<\b> cleamoon: 而且许多老的 IEEE  论文全是作为图片扫描的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你搬家啦!
<happyaron> cfy: 压缩完9.5M，压缩前30M
<\b> happyaron: upx?
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似没xz好？
<cleamoon> \b: then maybe you should work on those flac musics?
<cfy> xv: -5的55MB->6.8MB
<alvin_rxg> \b: 對，搬啦。就剩去那邊再最後打掃壹下一下
<happyaron> cfy: 显然没有啊，但是它可以直接elf格式运行。
<happyaron> \b: 是
<cleamoon> \b: do you really need them to be flac?
<alvin_rxg> 壹下？一下…… 該用哪個…
<happyaron> cfy: 就是 po2db.upx gnome gnome *.po 啦
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。。。
<cfy> 呵呵。
<cfy> happyaron: 不行。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 话说，现在这个程序如果不给它提供一个 lisp 文件，执行之后会返回sbcl的命令行
<cfy> happyaron: 我这边出错。。。
<happyaron> e
<\b> cleamoon: those musics  are necessary. I will not delete them...
<cfy> happyaron: 它肯定改了什么。。。./po2db，啥都不给，应该给出使用提示
<happyaron> 我这边似乎没出错，但执行起来有些问题
<tusooa> ls
<happyaron> cfy: 额，直接给出sbcl命令行了
<\b> cleamoon:  移动硬盘里还有 200GB 左右的 flacs  
<cfy> happyaron: 看来它改了某东西。。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 看起来相当于生成了一个静态编译的sbcl
<\b> cleamoon: 今天还打算再去买两张CD 。。德国本地的乐团, 不知质量怎样
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。怎么会这样。。。
<cleamoon> \b: make them into HQ WAV... 
<happyaron> cfy: 就是一个静态编译的sbcl，集成了asdf和cl-ppcre
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎是这样
<cleamoon> \b: there is no such a big difference between flac and wav when you hear with your ears...
<happyaron> cfy: 我把系统的ppcre卸载了看看还能否require
<cfy> happyaron: 好。
<\b> cleamoon:  wav 是纯的 PCM, 体积太大
<happyaron> cfy: 额，不能了
<cfy> happyaron: ..
<\b> cleamoon: flac 只是无损压缩过的 wav
<happyaron> cfy: 看来就是一个静态编译的sbcl
<cleamoon> \b: it's still smaller than flac...
<metbsd> but there is big difference when you speak english in a chinese channel, cleamoon 
<\b> cleamoon:  反了， flac 比 wav 小很多
<cfy> happyaron: 看来sbcl的方式有点奇怪，照理应该不会这样啊。
<cleamoon> metbsd: i cannot write chinese.....
<happyaron> cfy: 我发现好像clisp用得比sbcl多，但是功能上sbcl强大得多。
<cfy> happyaron: clisp...慢得吐血的。。。。。。。。。
<metbsd> what's your story, cleamoon 
<Kandu> cfy: lisp 系的東西，沒有照理的.. 它各有各的理
<happyaron> cfy: bytecode型的，lol
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<cfy> Kandu: 用过upx么？
<MaskRay> \b: 学术党
<happyaron> Kandu: scheme 的实现比 cl 还乱套。。。
<cleamoon> \b: really? i remember that wav is smaller than ape.
<Kandu> cfy: XD 和你開玩笑了，我不懂的
<\b> cleamoon: 所以我自己写了一个外挂的输入法，运行不用权限，到哪都能用。
<cfy> happyaron: 所以我后来用了clozurecl,比sbcl小，比clisp好
<cleamoon> metbsd: not much. i'm using my mobil...
<cfy> Kandu: ....
 * Kandu 睡去，各位牛牛們晚安
<cfy> Kandu: 你看下upx....奇怪的现象。。。
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: upx-bin
<cleamoon> \b: wrong person...
<happyaron> cfy: debian 里没有ccl是因为没法bootstrap
<\b> MaskRay: :) 我是伪学术党 
<MaskRay> cfy: sbcl的expl太不优化了，没法上手
<cfy> MaskRay: 给sbcl打包，奇怪现象
<happyaron> cfy: 编译ccl必须用ccl，不能用sbcl
<MaskRay> cfy: sbcl的expl太不友好了，没法上手
<cfy> MaskRay: expl?
<cfy> happyaron: 那是吧。
<happyaron> cfy: 然后就不知道咋让它bootstrap到debian仓库里
<MaskRay> cfy: sbcl的repl太不友好了，没法上手
<\b> cleamoon: wav 是最原始的PCM，根本没压缩过
<cfy> happyaron: 必须得sbcl?那clisp能用sbcl编译？
<cfy> MaskRay: rlwrap sbcl
<happyaron> cfy: 必须得用仓库里已有的软件，通过任何形式编译源代码生成新的程序。
<metbsd> cleamoon, stop lying man
<metbsd> -cleamoon- VERSION xchat 2.8.6
<cleamoon> metbsd: ? why should i lie?
<metbsd> why do you lie?
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。sbcl clisp这种估计能用C编译出来吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 提示信息，sbcl的没法看
<metbsd> xchat on a mobile phone?
<cfy> MaskRay: slime 嘛:D
<cleamoon> \b: then i remember something wrong...
<cleamoon> metbsd: it's N900...
<happyaron> cfy: 只要编译出一版ccl，就可以继续慢慢折腾到最新版了。。。
<cleamoon> metbsd: xchat is pretty common then...
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。clozurcecl也是这样。
<MaskRay> cfy: 这些fp的mode，vim没一个好的，只能用emacs
<cfy> MaskRay: :P
<metbsd> install a chinese input method and obey the rule here, okay?
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://www.microwaves101.com/encyclopedia/Butler_matrix.cfm
<kk> \b,啥网址y Butler Matrix - Microwave Encyclopedia - Microwaves101.com
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你能选中那行字吗?
<cfy> happyaron: 我看看我能不能直接文本替换搞个xzexe出来。。
<happyaron> cfy: 好
<cfy> happyaron: 行。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我测试下。。。
<cleamoon> metbsd: do we really have such a rule here when a lot of people are talk german... 
<cfy> happyaron: http://pastebin.com/Bm1gr312
<cfy> happyaron: 还没测试。。。估计可以。
<metbsd> i only see you speaking english
<metbsd> you trying to be unique?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我这里不知是字体出问题了，还是 chromium 的问题... http://uploadpie.com/pSRLA
<happyaron> cfy: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=609047
<lubotu2> Debian bug 609047 in wnpp "ITP: ccl -- Clozure CL" [Wishlist,Open]
<kk> happyaron ⇪ t: #609047 - ITP: ccl -- Clozure CL - Debian Bug report logs
<cfy> happyaron: 算了，clozurecl我都不知道怎么获取自己（程序）的名字
<happyaron> 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 而且clozurecl无法编译成单个exe,在linux上面。貌似。只能一个elf和一个image
<cleamoon> metbsd: and i only see you getting angry about it. do you want to be unique?
<happyaron> cfy: 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 编译测试成功。。。。处理po还没测试。应该没问题。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 等下。。有问题。。。 [saving current Lisp image into /tmp/tmp.70IyHzxoA7/po2db:
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> happyaron: gzexe的一个解压，导致程序的名字变了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 这样，热升级没有意义了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 还是xz,到时候解压算了。。。
<metbsd> cleamoon, do you understand, do you see the postfix in channel name, -cn. means chinese
<MaskRay> cfy: 我哪里看到cl虽然标准化了，但缺少一个 事实上标准 的编译器，引入新变化就会麻烦很多，还有很多兼容性问题
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<happyaron> MaskRay: 似乎clisp想做那个实事标准啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥兼容问题？照着标准不就完了？
<cfy> happyaron: 不是吧。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: C也没有啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell也没吧。
<metbsd> cleamoon, why don't you join #ubuntu
<cleamoon> metbsd: cn means china. and do you see ubuntu which means open source and free?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 選中哪行字？我這裏沒問題
<metbsd> cleamoon, speaking english here is like speaking chinese in #ubuntu, what's the point
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实cl有。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 可以算有。。。但是不是我能用的。。。
<cfy> lispworks...
<cfy> 个人版，貌似不能在linux64bit跑，
<cfy> 收费版本$1000+....
<cleamoon> metbsd: ok, whatever. shut up. people want to discuss real business.
<happyaron> cfy: 谁买呢？
<happyaron> cfy: 企业？
<cfy> happyaron: $1000单用户的。有钱人买
<Colin-shzsc> metbsd: 感觉那人就是个 troll，专门找骂的
<happyaron> cfy: 额
<metbsd> cleamoon, not until you follow the rule here.
<cfy> happyaron: 那种月薪几万的可以买啊。
<happyaron> cfy: 那有免费版的么？
<metbsd> 把他踢了
<cfy> happyaron: 我要是月薪几万，肯定买。有个人版，有限制。但是貌似由于必须带X的库，这个和64位的不兼容。我跑不起来。。
<cfy> happyaron: 其实这种库丰富点吧，想po2db这种小程序，用了也不会快。
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<cfy> happyaron: 还有其它高级特性。
<metbsd> cleamoon, you are the one should shut up and quit pretending
<cfy> happyaron: 很多公司都用sbcl.....lispworks实在太贵了么。。。我说的价格是非商业版的。。
<metbsd> cleamoon, what's so hard to understand? we have language restriction. its chinese only. speak chinese or get the fuck out, simple as that
<metbsd> cleamoon, so you want to challenge me?
<cfy> happyaron: 商业的professional要$1500+了。。。还是一年的，不能大版本升级。。。enterprise要$4500+...
<cfy> happyaron: http://www.lispworks.com/buy/prices-1c.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: LispWorks Price Information
<cfy> happyaron: 真心买不起。。。。
<lei`> cfy:  转btrfs后要做什么操作,我把根分区转 了启动不了了
<lei`> 用的Archlinux
<metbsd> cleamoon, i've made my point. sir
<lei`> 在live环境里chroot重新装一下内核  网上这么说,什么意思啊
<cfy> happyaron: 中国的用户貌似略便宜。。。
<cfy> lei`: .....
<cfy> lei`: 把根分区转了。。。initramfs添加支持了么？
<alvin_rxg> lei`: 这个涉及到 文件系统得挂载，可不是重装内核..
<alvin_rxg> *的
<MaskRay> happyaron: clisp性能差太远了……怎么做
<cfy> lei`: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_on_Btrfs_root
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Installing on Btrfs root - ArchWiki
<cfy> MaskRay: clisp就是坑爹啊。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 这么贵，不能普及……也不能算
<cfy> MaskRay: 算，大牛们都买。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 都大牛了，肯定有钱。。。有钱就买嘛。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: sbcl?ecl?
<MaskRay> 那些perl python ruby啥的都是一个实现主导，容易进化，包括ghc ocaml
<cfy> MaskRay: 以前我写个程序，牛顿法求解的。。。我还自己求导数求了半天。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 结果和那写暴力尝试的C程序跑在一个数量级上。。。。（当范围小的时候比如1~几万）
<cfy> MaskRay: 后来发现是clisp太慢了。。。气死我了。。。
<lei`> cfy: initramfs这个是要重新搞内核吗
<cfy> MaskRay: happyaron: 不过好像clisp能编译成standalone的，也不错
<MaskRay> cfy: 练习各种语言做这个不错：http://www.ic.unicamp.br/~meidanis/courses/mc336/2006s2/funcional/L-99_Ninety-Nine_Lisp_Problems.html
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y Welcome to the Institute of Computing, UNICAMP — Instituto de Computação - UNICAMP
<cfy> lei`: 内核应该认不了，所以需要个initramfs做些工作。
<cfy> lei`: 不需要
<lei`> cfy: 我的boot分区还是ext4的
<cfy> lei`: 早说啊。。。。
<cfy> 不是啊。。。
<cfy> lei`: boot分区和引导有关。。。
<lei`> cfy: 启动时说,未知的文件系统'btrfs'
<cfy> MaskRay: P97 (**) Sudoku
<cfy> lei`: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installing_on_Btrfs_root
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Installing on Btrfs root - ArchWiki
<cfy> MaskRay: 这做的不是lisp
<cfy> MaskRay: 使用lisp做题。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 是用lisp做题。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 感觉和lisp意义不大
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp还有各种特性啊。比如重启
<cfy> MaskRay: (+ 3 "abc"),cl可以让你用一个数字，替换"abc"，然后继续运行下去
<MaskRay> ocaml支持imperative programming,写dlx应该不麻烦
<lei`> cfy: 那网页我看了一晚上了,不懂英文,配置文件我都改了,但是他是不是还说要重新生成内核镜像啊
<cfy> lei`: 内核应该也要添加btrfs支持。
<edison0354> cfy: 我的ARCH就是装在btrfs的subvol里的啊
<cfy> edison0354: ?
<edison0354> cfy: 不过/boot是另外分的ext忘了几了……
<lei`>  edison0354: ？
<cfy> lei`: 哦。不用initrmafs，应该
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<edison0354> cfy: 额，我看你上面发的那个链接……
<cfy> lei`: 只要添加btrfs支持，用以前的initramfs(如果有的话），应该就行。。
<cfy> edison0354: btrfs啊。。。。。果粉。。。要不要这么激进。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 方便重装啊
<cfy> edison0354: 我是不敢用了。前面测试了下，btrfs压缩效果也不好
<edison0354> cfy: /usr;/opt;/home都是分开的
<lei`> cfy: 在哪里添加呢？grub配置里加还是重新做内核镜像加
<cfy> edison0354: rootfs          388G  230G  138G  63% /
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，新增加的那个lzo压缩是啥东西？
<cfy> lei`: 可能需要重做吧。不清楚
<edison0354> cfy: 你丫硬盘大！
<cfy> edison0354: 新压缩算法啊。
<cfy> edison0354: 算法啥的，据说比gzip好
<edison0354> cfy: 主要是没见过这个算法……
<edison0354> cfy: 噢
<cfy> edison0354: hehe,我也不懂。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: zlib和gzip哪个好……
<cfy> edison0354: 不清楚。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 网上搜搜。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 反正我压东西都是乖乖的lzma2……
<lei`> cfy: 我又把根分区转 回来了,都/home还的btrfs 能启动了
<cfy> zlib和gzip应该不算同一个东西
<cfy> lei`: 好。。。
<lei`> / 和 /boot都是ext4 /home是btrfs
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似win里无数的软件都附带了一个zlib.dll
<cfy> lei`: 这个你要教程。多捉摸。我其实也不太懂。
<lei`> 但还是觉得奇怪,到底是哪里没搞地
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> lei`: 少年，都用subvol吧，重装多方便……隐藏XXX也方便……
<tusooa> ls
<happyaron> cfy: 它凭啥那么贵呢。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 丫的貌似gzip就用的是zlib……
<cfy> edison0354: 不是吧。。。
<cleamoon> lei, /boot should use ext2, it's faster.
<edison0354> cfy: zlib: like gzip and zip (medium speed, medium strength compression)lzma: like 7-zip and xz (slow, strongest compression)bzip2: like bzip2 ;-) (very slow, fairly strong compression)lzo: like lzop (fast, weak compression) (not yet available in threadzip)
<edison0354> cfy: http://code.google.com/p/threadzip/
<kk> edison0354 ⇪ ti: threadzip - parallel threaded zip (zlib or lzo or bzip2 or lzma or whatever) compression - Google Project Hosting 
<cfy> happyaron: 我也想知道。。。而且连破解版都没。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 不清楚啊
<lei`> 我认为该在内核启动时就加btrfs支持,不然/etc是btrfs内核读不了配置. 但是我不/ 转回ext4又能启动了.不知道btrfs支持是在何时加上的.传说是内核以支持btrfs了
<cfy> happyaron: matlab的破解版都烂大街了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 苹果的那些工具也是吧
<cfy> 啥photoshop...
<happyaron> cfy: 你用过它的免费版没，如何呢？
<edison0354> lei`: 内核早就支持了……
<edison0354> cfy: 水果咋了……
<cfy> happyaron: 用过过时的个人版，X的那些出错，在debug里跑了下，速度很不错。
<happyaron> o
<cfy> happyaron: 新版本的，出错就退出了，不给机会。。。
<lei`> edison0354: subvol是啥
<cfy> happyaron: windows下，工具都还算不错，啥调试啥的。
<edison0354> lei`: subvolume啊
<happyaron> o
<edison0354> cfy: 你这是又折腾啥呢……
<cfy> edison0354: 用lisp写以前用perl写的程序。
<MaskRay> bz2好像没生存价值了^
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是的。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<MaskRay> lz不知为什么用的不多
<cfy> MaskRay: 我用bz2压缩pdf..
<edison0354> MaskRay: 按那个googlecode里写的来说是的……
<cfy> MaskRay: evince不支持xz....
<edison0354> cfy: pdf有必要压么……
<cfy> edison0354: 有！
<cfy> edison0354: 压一点是一点
<cfy> 当你有几十G的pdf时
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> 你就想压了！！！
<edison0354> cfy: 我只有压ISO的习惯……
<cfy> edison0354: 果粉！
<cfy> 我们linuxer只mkshquashfs :D
<edison0354> cfy: 果果可以直接建立带压缩的dmg的
<cfy> edison0354: linuxer可以mksquashfs :p
<edison0354> cfy: 你让PSP去mksquashfs么？
<edison0354> cfy: 话说这命令是啥……
<MaskRay> cfy: 3.2.1-r1 支持 .xz
<cfy> edison0354: 建立可被挂载的压缩'镜像'
<cfy> MaskRay:  哦？我试试
<edison0354> cfy: ISO其实也是能压的，我记得好像压了以后叫isz还是啥来者
<MaskRay> cfy: xz解压比bz2快……淘汰bz2吧
<edison0354> cfy: 还有winmount表示可以mount  zip和rar，虽然Linux也能……
<edison0354> cfy: lzma2王道
<cfy> edison0354: win那也叫挂载zip?
<edison0354> cfy: 你的mksquashfs支持lzma2么……
<cfy> 感觉伪挂载zip
<MaskRay> 怎么挂载zip
<edison0354> cfy: 你丫说的是垃圾资源管理器自带的zip查看器！
<cfy> MaskRay: win
<cfy> edison0354: xz
<edison0354> cfy: 我说的是mount
<cfy> edison0354: 支持xz.
<MaskRay> sys-fs/fuse-zip ?
<cfy> edison0354: 别和我说lzma2!
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我记得linux是能mount  zip的，用某个软件……
<cfy> edison0354: 我玩xz的时候。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 你的xz是1还是2……
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> edison0354: xz用的就是lzma2啊
<edison0354> MaskRay: 不用纠结那些东西了，mount zip的功能基本是鸡肋
<happyaron> cfy: $4500太贵了。。。估计没卖出去很多？
<lei`> 晚安各位
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥软件？那也叫贵？
<cfy> happyaron: 这不清楚。。我都不问的。。。哪里买的起。。。
<cfy> edison0354: $4500不贵？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我们用的软件随随便便几十几百W……
<cfy> MaskRay: 打开了。。。bz2可以去死了。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 但你们那个是非通用的啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 所以说你们说的是啥软件……
<cfy> edison0354: 几百万。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: $4500 一个通用lisp实现，你买么？
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗！
<happyaron> cfy: 他们那软件写出来可能就两三个用户
<cfy> happyaron:  有库。。有调试器的。。
<happyaron> cfy: 那又如何呢。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 别这样。。。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我默默的想起了传说中的易语言……
<happyaron> edison0354: lol 那个怎么收费的？
<edison0354> happyaron: 忘了……反正是收费的……
<edison0354> happyaron: 问题是我真的见过好几个易语言的程序……
<cfy> happyaron: 不是，貌似你要那sbcl跑压力测试，不太行。还是lispworks优秀。就是啥线程支持啥的不好
<cleamoon> cfy: windows + office + antivirus > $ 1000
<MaskRay> 这么贵……还是用ghc ocaml吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 植物大战僵尸还有个易语言的作弊器……
<happyaron> edison0354: 我听说过好几个
<cfy> happyaron: 但是显然机器更便宜啊。。。
<cfy> 感觉。。。。
<cfy> cleamoon: 都是不必要的东西。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 似乎是sbcl的作者被lispworks的一个什么公司给雇去了？
<happyaron> edison0354: lol
<cfy> happyaron: 这不知道。。。
<cfy> edison0354: hahaahaha
<happyaron> edison0354: http://www.dywt.com.cn/buy.htm
<cleamoon> cfy: you need lispworks?
<kk> happyaron,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<edison0354> happyaron: 好贵……
<happyaron> 企业注册版购买声明： 如您在购买以前使用的是破解版，请先卸载并删除安装目录下的遗留文件，重启机器后安装最新版易语言取机器硬盘代码。如果由于以上原因导致无法正常注册，本公司将不承担责任，特此声明！ 
<cfy> cleamoon: 是的。但是太贵了。。。。
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> cleamoon: 你3个才$1000?
<cfy> cleamoon: 学术的lispworks,专业版$1000
<cleamoon> cfy: i think... i never buy them...
<cfy> cleamoon: 旗舰版$3300,学术的
<cleamoon> cfy: is it like mathematica?
<cfy> cleamoon: 商业的专业版$1500+
<MaskRay> ML系出了一个性能神一样的语言ATS
<happyaron> cfy: 你找到破解的话给我一份，我存起来。。。
<cfy> cleamoon: 旗舰版$4500.....
<edison0354> cfy: 你自己破解吧……
<cfy> happyaron: 哪里找得到。。。貌似无人能破解。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 真的，你自己破解吧
<happyaron> cfy: 学学汇编，慢慢破解。
<cfy> edison0354: 破解不来。。。。而且人家貌似 个人版和 分开制作的。。。
<cfy> happyaron: edison0354: http://hi.baidu.com/xuzheng1111/blog/item/589771c6f9b0a7149d163d83.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: [NOTE]LispWorks-cli破解手记_快徐_百度空间
<happyaron> cfy: 那你就写个暴快暴好的实现
<happyaron> cfy: 他都找到入口了，下面说是电脑悲剧了
<cfy> 引用：刚刚拿到这个软件，OD load 了一下 发现没有壳，还是 VS2005编写的，小小的激动了一下 ，以为作者没什么安全防范意识，小小窃喜了一下，等拿到算法才知道前面的都是骗人的 ……
<cfy> 这作者八成就是写壳出身的，在算法区段中间出现了各种壳行为，我来列举一下……
<happyaron> cfy: 找卡车司机的人去帮你脱壳，他们不是说脱壳能力最强么。
<cfy> happyaron: 人家lipsworks出新版本，然后说表示个人版，稍后推出。。
<happyaron> 阉割功能去了呗。
<cfy> happyaron: 估计就是让你破解了也没全功能。只能解除运行时间限制。。。
<edison0354> cfy: happyaron: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av208039/
<kk> edison0354,啥网址y 尼玛愤怒的小鸟原来还可以这么玩啊 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~
<cfy> happyaron: lispworks还有几小时的运行时间限制。。
<cfy> happyaron: allegro的倒是能随便下载。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 那你去实现一个牛b的吧
<cfy> happyaron: 唉。。。睡觉去。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 睡觉啦。果粉！！！
<edison0354> cfy: 送我个水果吧……
<cfy> edison0354: 果粉缺水果。。
<cleamoon> cfy: 1 years license... why must you use it...
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> cfy: 严重缺
<cfy> cleamoon: ?
<edison0354> happyaron: 手头的平板还没ICS玩……
<cleamoon> cfy: why must you use lispwork?
<cfy> cleamoon:  i can use sbcl.i just say there may be a good implement and its price is amazing....
<happyaron> cfy: sbcl 还开发么？
<cfy> happyaron: 当然啊，不然，真是。。。。。。。要lisper了。。。
<cleamoon> ...
<cfy> The most recent version is SBCL 1.0.55, released January 09, 2012 (release notes).
<cfy> 刚更新的
<cfy> 不错不错
<cfy> happyaron: 当然啊，不然，真是。。。。。。。要lisper命了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
 * cfy afk
<happyaron> cfy: 我昨晚测试说速度快的就是1.0.55
<cfy> happyaron: sid的版本这么新啊。。。。
<cfy> http://sbcl.sourceforge.net/platform-table.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Download - Steel Bank Common Lisp
<happyaron> cfy: 当然咯
<cfy> happyaron: hehe
<happyaron> cfy: 我打算加入pkg-common-lisp，把其他库都更新下
<edison0354> cfy: 你不是睡去了么……
<happyaron> edison0354: 我找他帮忙的程序让他用lisp写了，于是我也开始关注lisp了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你被拖下水了
 * edison0354 改天我想办法把乃们都拖入水果教
<happyaron> edison0354: en
<happyaron> edison0354: 你自己还没水果呢。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………â€
<cfy> edison0354: 我打算试试最新版的sbcl..反正都过0点了。。
<Kandu> cfy: 好辛苦 double -> int 精度丟失 debug 好久
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<cfy> Kandu: 你也没睡呐
<Kandu> cfy: 本以為早就可以睡的
<Kandu> cfy: 找 bug 找到現在
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。lua?
<Kandu> cfy: cpp
<cfy> Kandu: cpp...
<cfy> Kandu: 啥程序呢？
<Kandu> cfy: lua 就好咯，總是換成 double 算
<cfy> Kandu: 那倒是。
<cleamoon> Kandu: use g++ -Wall, it will show that they are not in same types.
<Kandu> cfy: 就是調整 item 的 size pos 適應 resizing window 的地方
<Kandu> cleamoon: 嗯, thx
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<happyaron> cfy: 感觉吧，还是perl的维护强大得多。
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵。
<happyaron> cfy: 而且有unix的地方就有perl
<happyaron> 根本不用咋考虑移植性
<cfy> happyaron: 不要这么说。可能很多机器跑的还是perl5.8.8...
<cfy> happyaron: 版本也低的。
<cfy> happyaron: 主要还是人吧
<happyaron> cfy: common lisp除了几个稍常见的系统以外，别的地方根本没法bootstrap
<happyaron> 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/lisp-companies/
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Lisp Companies at What’s In Peter’s Head
<cfy> happyaron: 尤其是这个 http://www.itasoftware.com/
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: ITA Software by Google
<cfy> happyaron: 我无聊，顺便去#lisp问问#lispworks...哈啊哈
<cfy> 算了。。
<cfy> 我来看看lispworks的特性。。
<happyaron> cfy: 那你看perl有多少用户呢。
<cfy> happyaron: :D.没法比。。
<happyaron> :D
<edison0354> cfy: happyaron: 我动画都看完了，你俩还在……
<cfy> edison0354: ... sbcl还没测试好。。。我蛋疼得要求sbcl测试下。。
<cleamoon> edison0354: which anime did you watch?
<edison0354> cleamoon: 啊，补番呢，祝福钟声
<cleamoon> edison0354: is it new? i've never heard of it...
<edison0354> cleamoon: 老番……因为是冈本信彦主役的所以我跑去看了……一般般……
<cleamoon> ...ok
<cleamoon> don't want to sleep?
<happyaron> cfy: 你把那个注释改一下？
<happyaron> cfy: 要不然无参数的时候就会出来，挺讨厌的。。。
<china> 有人吗
<kk> china, .. ..  ㍙ 
<china> 请问我们这个频道的地址是多少
<edison0354> china: #ubuntu-cn
 * edison0354 困觉了，晚安……
<china> 谢谢了
<china> 那这个服务器的地址呢
<happyaron> irc.ubuntu.com
<china2> 可以连接
<china> 终于连上了
<china2> 抓捕测试
<china2> 1
<alvin_rxg> 2
<china2> 1
<china2> f
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> f
<china> d 
<\b> 抓了一张网页，然后想用 libreoffice 重新排版，发现太难用了.....
<\b> 弄了半天连图片都搞不定 
<\b> 果断直接编辑 html...
<china> 。。你还好啦，做那个有难度的。我郁闷连个包都抓不好
<chinatoo> 1
<chinatoo> 1
<\b> 抓毛包?
<china> 抓irc客户端到服务器的包
<alvin_rxg> 这干嘛抓啊……直接看看协议呗
<\b> 用个 wireshark 不就行了...
<chinatoo> 问题是嫩是没找到ircp协议详解。。刚刚学习这个
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg> 是这个么？ http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/rfc.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y RFC 1459
<chinatoo> 纯属业余爱好。。
<\b> chinatoo: http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/irc/P10.html
<kk> \b,啥网址y The P10 protocol definition
<\b> chinatoo: http://blog.initprogram.com/2010/10/14/a-quick-basic-primer-on-the-irc-protocol/
<\b> chinatoo: 多的是..
<chinatoo> 果然我弱爆了。。都是英文
<chinatoo> 谢谢朋友了
<\b> libreoffice 太 sucks了，眼睛都看花了，还搞不定...
<alvin_rxg> ip 是巴西的……不会英语吗？……
<chinatoo> 。巴西是葡语的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\b> 拉丁美洲
<chinatoo> en  ，各位大牛通宵搞东西么
<alvin_rxg> 我不是
<\b> alvin_rxg: libreoffice 从网页复制帖上去的时候，怎么把图片也一起存进去?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 怎麽說？ firefox 先保存成本地文件嗎？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不是
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那个网页的图片很奇怪
<\b> alvin_rxg: 文章是那个网站原创的 http://rfdesign.com/military_defense_electronics/understanding-passive-beamforming-networks-0911/index1.html
<kk> \b,啥网址y Understanding Passive Beamforming Networks
<\b> alvin_rxg: 但不帯图片没法看
<\b> alvin_rxg: 图片要自己点出来
<\b> alvin_rxg: 所以我想把图片也重新排版排进去，便于打印
<alvin_rxg> 那是鏈接啊……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 是的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 忙了大半个小时了...
<\b> 早知道 libreoffice 这么 sucks,  应该一开始就手动编辑 html..
<alvin_rxg> 這是挺麻煩大。 linux 下沒簡單大 html 編輯器吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只能用 vim
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我只会 vim
<\b> alvin_rxg: 虽然有别的编辑器
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不是编辑器的问题。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  是 libreoffice 太 sucks
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……
<\b> 用不来..
<alvin_rxg> 我也只會點基礎大
<alvin_rxg> 基礎的
<alvin_rxg> 准備晚餐…… 
<\b> 我连 libreoffice 基础的都不会。。。连怎样改图片位置都不知道。。拖了半天没反应
<china> 那我不是更自卑了。。。好多东西第一次知道。。很多人都说irc是学习的好地方
<\b> 眼睛看花了
<\b> 回家烧饭
<\b> alvin_rxg: 房东让我 24 小时都把厕所暖气开起来，以免电线冻裂.... 那厕所在户外，就一扇破木头门，而且漏风的。每月电费又要增加了。
<chinatoo> .. 在国内么
<china> 1
<gebjgd> 可怜的娃
<alvin_rxg> 現在看 ndr 也不錯~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续pro7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 弄个天线
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有源的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 问题就解决了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 10欧吧
<alvin_rxg> 很早就不怎麽喜歡 pro7，除了看電影
<alvin_rxg> 又是天線，又是有源，什麽意思？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有源天线
<alvin_rxg> 插牆上的 kabel 嗎？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: dvb-t
<alvin_rxg> 是說買個大的天線？
<knownbad> 我在家也搞了个 win7 ultimate 看电视。
<knownbad> 主要是可以 pvr。
<knownbad> 老婆肯定不会用 linux 的。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 如果地区讯号够强，买个扁型室外天线挂墙上都行。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不能搞室外的，我怕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有源的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就能增强信号
<gebjgd> knownbad: 跟我学
<knownbad> 我有这个。  http://www.amazon.com/Antennas-Direct-DB2-Directional-Antenna/dp/B000EHUE7I/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328038537&sr=8-4
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Amazon.com: Antennas Direct DB2 Multi Directional HDTV Antenna: Electronics
<knownbad> 没，把室外天线放室内啦。
<knownbad> 什么有源的?  amplified?
<knownbad> 等老婆来得装个室外天线，中文台信号弱些。
<knownbad> 可能直接从屋顶摔下来让她当了寡妇。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她当不了 估计马上去找新的
<knownbad> 找不到比我更好的了。
<knownbad> 她会怀念我的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不能 比你好的多了
<knownbad> 不可能，没有比我傻的了。
<alvin_rxg> paypal 幹嗎給我 1分錢呢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: amazon 看了，稍微大的天線就 20cm，我現在的天線是14cm…… 就沒30cm的
<knownbad> 确认你账户的。
<knownbad> 确认你银行或是信用卡的账户
<knownbad> 所有 EFT 都有这步。
<alvin_rxg> penti 訪問不了了…… 所有的站點都給 reset 了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的已经是有源的了ß
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的已经是有源的了?
<alvin_rxg> 啥叫有源？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 天线带电源的
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那没用
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有源和没源的差很多
<alvin_rxg> http://www.sdbeta.com/uploads/allimg/120130/153R51U3-14.jpg
<\b> 神马有源没源的
<\b> lol
<alvin_rxg> \b: 他的源等于電源，不是 source
<\b> alvin_rxg: 神马东西 source 不 source 的?
<alvin_rxg> \b: dvb-t 的 antenne，我這邊因為信號不好，有幾個頻道沒有。 gebjgd 就說讓買“有源”的 antenne
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我买了个有源的 antenne
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 拆出来看了才知道是 75Ω 的
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> \b: 哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> \b: 好费电
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没关系 你住学生公寓 不怕
<\b> alvin_rxg: 按照那根自帯的无源天线长度看，接口是 50Ω 的
<\b> gebjgd:  等于买废了
<\b> gebjgd: 我看到那根天线包装上写 dvbt 才买的
<\b> gebjgd: Γ = 0.2   ....  或许能将就一下，但我试了没效果
<\b> gebjgd: 户外天线才是最终方案
<knownbad> 天线带电源的是 amplifier。
<knownbad> 所以老婆来后我得卖命上屋顶装室外天线啊。
<\b> 啥时候自己有房子了，户外自己搭个 yagi uda
<knownbad> 公寓就可以了。
<knownbad> 我房东不管这所以我自己装。
<\b> knownbad: 公寓还有朝向的问题啊
<\b> knownbad: 我住底楼，而且是被围在深宅大院里。连阳光都透不进
<gebjgd> \b: 一层?
<hbalxzdl>  /topic
<knownbad> coaxial cable 垂下来啊。
<\b> gebjgd: erdgeschoss
<knownbad> 从你浴室窗户进去。
<knownbad> 顺便看看隔壁洗澡。
<gebjgd> \b: 额 那种房子绝对不住 不安全
<\b> 浴室只是客厅里搭的一个蓬子。。。。没有浴室，更没有窗户
<knownbad> 什么朝向?  就自个牵线啊。
<knownbad> 哦那得跟一房东说。
<\b> 不管什么朝向都没用，唯一的两扇窗户是向着深深的院子里的 
<knownbad> 二房东。
<\b> 所以没阳光
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我靠 好惨
<\b> 如果从楼顶天线接下来， 信号早就已经损耗完了
<gebjgd> \b: 我靠 这房子多少钱
<\b> gebjgd:  冷租 230 ,  字面的。 平时房东还会来向我收其他的钱
<gebjgd> \b: 好贵
<\b> gebjgd:  电和gas  120€
<knownbad> 看多长，可以加装 inline amplifier 只得加电源。
<gebjgd> \b: 学生公寓去吧
<\b> gebjgd: 今天房东又让我 24 小时打开厕所的暖气 （厕所在户外，院子里，一单间）。 每个月又要加钱了
<\b> gebjgd:  学生公寓挤不进
<gebjgd> \b: 继续找别的房子
<hbalxzdl>  /？
<\b> knownbad: 要接 amplifier 在楼顶就要装了。不合适
<knownbad> 不一定，看多长。  只在线头装杂讯多。
<\b> knownbad: 楼顶没属于我的电源。 接到楼下再装等于白装
<knownbad> 只能大家商量出资装共用天线。
<\b> 嗯，大家都是有钱人，我每个月这么多房租供着房东，他自已直接包 cable 的
<knownbad> 奶奶的。
<knownbad> 你没去泡房东女儿？
<\b> 长的不甚好看
<\b> 正青春才长的这样
<\b> 将来不知会变怎样
<knownbad> 骑着马找马。
<\b> 呵呵
<knownbad> 没教你娶她。
<knownbad> 国情不同。不需要拿国内的一套来看别人。
<gebjgd> \b: 严重同意 knownbad 的意见
<\b> 什么意思?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 高分屏的字好小.....
<\b> gebjgd alvin_rxg :  这个牛屄: http://www.welt.de/dossiers/dieweltderzukunft/article8383587/Deine-Ideen-fuer-die-Zukunft-in-der-Zukunft.html
<kk> \b,啥网址y Wettbewerb 2010: Deine Ideen für die Zukunft in der Zukunft - Nachrichten Dossiers - Die Welt der Zukunft - WELT ONLINE
<\b> gebjgd alvin_rxg : 一等奖去极地考察，二等奖一辆电动车，三等将一台 mac air
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我那天不是在 archlinx-cn 说了吗。  我终于决定把我笔记本的字体放大了。
<knownbad> 看到太吃力了。  老花加重了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: me too
<\b> 我什么都用大字体...
<\b> terminal 也是 80x25 的
<knownbad> terminal 我用了 monospace。 其他的怎么放都过大或过小。
<knownbad> 80x25 是 terminal 大小又不是字体？
<\b> 全屏的时候
<knownbad> 今天吃萨拉减肥。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还吃批萨?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 越吃越肥
<knownbad> salad.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正我是不吃批萨
<knownbad> 我老婆的肚皮就是 pizza 了。
<knownbad> 我喜欢又舔又咬的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我最讨厌吃批萨
<knownbad> 肥吱吱的
<knownbad> 只油多但其他的都好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近我爱上了涮火锅
<knownbad> 当然不能多吃，没有如何东西可以吃多的。
<knownbad> 适量。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正是素的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以经常吃
<knownbad> 汤头可能太补了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没汤头
<knownbad> 小心痛风。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 葱姜蒜
<knownbad> 一样，看你煮些什么。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 其实就是烫菜 豆腐白菜 6只大虾 鱼丸 蘑菇
<knownbad> 煮完火锅的汤头最有营养但现代人不能多吃。
<knownbad> 这么少？  你虐待老婆！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 汤头直接倒掉
<knownbad> 我喜欢喝但现在不会喝多。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 从来不喝
<knownbad> 外面的小心家里可以。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 从来不喝
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不过用上网本 9 号字感觉挺好
<knownbad> 我看看
<knownbad> 现在用 arial 11。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 圆体 9
<knownbad> 之前用 dajavu sans 10。
<knownbad> 但 10 到 11 的大小差太多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没觉得
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我觉得台式机和上网本的组合完美了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 以前上学的时候就是没有上网本 要是有 我就直接买个上网本 + 台式机 2006年 931欧足够了 用着还爽
<knownbad> 我比较倾向 sub notebook + wifi nas。
<gebjgd> knownbad: sub notebook 无力跑游戏
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天天背着也沉
<knownbad> 我不太玩游戏，老婆可能要，反正我天天背着上班。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有病?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 背着它上班干嘛?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天天有那么多的事情要忙 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看来你很清闲 小心被裁员
<knownbad> 只 12" x200。
<knownbad> 还好
<knownbad> 我兼工作用着。
 * knownbad 逃跑
<gebjgd> knownbad: 工作有公司的电脑呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 何必自己带
<jiero> gebjgd: humble indie bundle 出了 
<knownbad> 双荧幕用。  个人资料存在笔记本上。
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么东西?
<jiero> gebjgd:  现在除了linux 还支持 android
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qrZLUqHfejk
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Humble Bundle for Android Mac Linux and Windows
<gebjgd> jiero: 没工夫玩游戏
<gebjgd> jiero: 不像你那么清闲
<jiero> gebjgd: 有时间上网聊就有时间玩游戏
<gebjgd> jiero: 我在看交规
<gebjgd> jiero: 不像你 二代 不用自己上班
<jiero> gebjgd: 一代。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 加油吧一代
<kk>  06:00
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看啦
 * snugglecat 就缠着 knownbad  不放
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196514 这个
<knownbad> 你太执着了。  为何一定得用 a ?
<snugglecat> 不管 那个 logo 啦， 看整体的
<knownbad> 用大写的 C 似乎较好的选择？
<snugglecat> 那个我还没想好哇
<snugglecat> 先不管那个了
<knownbad> 什么整体？
<snugglecat> 看整体的效果， 那 logo 我还左右摇摆阿
<snugglecat> 就是整个版面阿
<snugglecat> 似乎有点凌乱
<knownbad> 整个网页看起来很专业但 logo 一看就皱眉。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我觉得挺好看的
<knownbad> 风格已比以前好多了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 贱猫可以啊
<snugglecat> 呵呵， 好的， 那 logo 我去参考下 别的网站。 那 logo 我不知怎么搞， 那 a 只是觉得样子像个猫
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 谢谢
<snugglecat> 先放放， 搞好底层再回头弄
<snugglecat> 谢了， gebjgd , knownbad ， 我去忙了
<snugglecat> 昨天本来想通宵， 但躺躺就睡着了， 刚醒， 去忙了
<knownbad> 奶奶的总是没听我说的。
<knownbad> 再次不鸟你。
<\b> snugglecat: 那女㸒是谁?
<\b> snugglecat: 忽然记起来了
<\b> snugglecat: 你还欠我们一张自画像 :)
<\b> snugglecat: 呃，you can manage multiple  blogS or CMS?
<\b> snugglecat: theY need to support atompub protocol?
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> 是阿
<snugglecat> knownbad, 听阿
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我要放一下， 弄完底层再回来搞那个东西。
<\b> snugglecat: 那 logo 很有爱啊
<\b> snugglecat: 只是黑白色调的看着有点异样感
<snugglecat> \b ... 先不管那个， 先搞好底层
<snugglecat> 先搞好 php 脚本先
<\b> snugglecat:  不过先做好外观的东西，别人知道怎么用了，立刻会有人来关注
<\b> snugglecat: 至少 github 上是这样。不知 sourceforge 有没有这些东西
<snugglecat> 啥外观的东西， sf.net 有 prj web host， 放首页的
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software (@ sf.net)
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这人聊系了吗?  www.iamchinese.de/viewthread.php?tid=64060
<alvin_rxg> Title: ab2月初或3月初找房子 - 生活 - 我是中国人论坛 IamChinese BBS - Powered by Discuz! (@ www.iamchinese.de)
<knownbad> 怎么又一个烂名字呢？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你认为如何？
<archl> 突然觉得  花$9 买个独立显卡值得了。 gebjgd 是不？ ATI 2600HD Pro 虽然老掉牙了
<\b> gebjgd:  webqq 还能语音输入?
<archl> \b 能，但不准，我说battle for wesnoth 行，但是自我介绍不行。。。
 * archl 看到 ATI 的老驱动更新了，支持 OpenGL 3.0了。
<archl> 准备就买这个了
<archl> humble indie bundle 这次对我没用啊，多数我有了，然后还有支持android我又没想装 android
<\b> scheisse,  matlab 和  fcitx  又有矛盾了
<snugglecat> \b 喷嚏网怎么了， 用代理也上不去了
<\b> snugglecat: 又挂了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好的，去听 voa 了
<\b> 好像我早就写过 matlab 的解决办法了，只是针对 scim 的，现在改到 fcitx 上
<alvin_rxg> \b: 沒回應
<\b> alvin_rxg: 小墙的房子有人了?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不知道..
<cfy> happyaron: 什么注释？
<cfy> happyaron: 你说输出usage那个？那输出重定向吧 > /dev/null
<cfy> happyaron: 反正那个程序没有任何有用的标准输出
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-01
<jiero> cfy happyaron 都好早啊。
<cfy> jiero: happyaron 估计没睡。。
<jiero> cfy: happyaron我看到一个显卡才卖 $9  ATI 2400HD Pro，想买，然后，发现不带线，在一查，hoho，2个线加起来要 $15
<cfy> jiero: 啥卡这么便宜？
<jiero> cfy 一个特殊接口需要转换器才能接出双头 DVI/双头 vga的
<cfy> jiero: 哦？
<jiero> 256MB Low Profile ATI 2400 HD Pro
<jiero> cfy 2007年的好像，适合我的老电脑——而且昨天看新闻，这个系列的驱动效能又提升了——至少支持 OpenGL 3.0 了～
<jiero> 恩。3.2就更好了。
<cfy> jiero: 哦。。
<jiero> cfy: 然后我发现，我坏掉的笔记本可能通过更换显卡修好
<jiero> cfy: 我要把不要买个显卡换上呢。。。
<cfy> jiero: 随便 啊。不清楚。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 买 humble 新的bundle 吧
<cfy> jiero: 这啥？
<jiero> cfy:  http://www.humblebundle.com/
<kk> jiero ⇪ ti: The Humble Bundle for Android (pay what you want and help charity)
<jiero> cfy: 你只要出 $1 就好了
<jiero> cfy:  World Of Goo不值$5
<cfy> happyaron: 不怎么玩游戏。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 发错。。
<cfy> jiero: 不怎么玩游戏。。。
<jiero> cfy: 如此。 cfy你喜欢什么？
<cfy> jiero: 好困啊。。
<jiero> cfy: 出去串门，说自己找女友
<cfy> jiero: 哦。走好
<jiero> cfy: 我给你的建议
<cfy> jiero: 没门串
<jiero> cfy: 随便找个门
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 随便找个性伙伴...
<cfy> jiero: ....
<jiero> $58 一个显卡，太bt了。
<jiero> 不修了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 让美国代购的话， $15+$9+$8 = $32 还是坑啊。。。
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan> jiero: 差点以为在说php....  现在满眼是$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<jiero> ofan:  你好可爱
<cfy> 哈哈。。。php
<cfy> eexp: 果然上班了。。。
<XiaoQing> cfy: 真早哇
<cfy> XiaoQing: 一般一般
<XiaoQing> cfy: nick的长度限制吗
<cfy> XiaoQing: 不清楚呀
<XiaoQing> cfy: 那我试试。。
<cfy> XiaoQing: 貌似是16
<llllllllllllllll> cfy: 差不多 ，， 你能数清这是几个l吗。。
<XiaoQing> cfy
<XiaoQing> 真的是16个~
<cfy> XiaoQing: google搜的 
<XiaoQing> cfy
<XiaoQing> 俺是实践的~
<XiaoQing> 实践出真知~
<cfy> :)
<BoyOfWuHan> 我的gtalk群怎么进不去了。。郁闷。。。
<XiaoQing> BoyOfWuHan: 又咋啦
<BoyOfWuHan> 加为了群好友后，，进去看不到人说话。。
<XiaoQing> 哪个群
<XiaoQing> 你说的vim啊
<BoyOfWuHan> 是的
<BoyOfWuHan> vim-cn
<XiaoQing> 那个早就不用了
<XiaoQing> 现在换啦~
<BoyOfWuHan> 现在是哪个？
<XiaoQing> test@vim-cn.com
<XiaoQing> 这是技术群
<XiaoQing> 水群是  talk@lisux.tk
<XiaoQing> BoyOfWuHan: 原来是你啊   我记得你i
<BoyOfWuHan> 是
<BoyOfWuHan> xiaoqing,现在是不是很多的群都换了？
<XiaoQing> BoyOfWuHan: 因为原来的搭建基础 貌似不存在了~
<XiaoQing> BoyOfWuHan: google有段时间项收费 原来的群都崩溃了  所以重新建的~
<BoyOfWuHan> 呵呵，原来这里啊。。
<BoyOfWuHan> xiaoQing知道了。
<BoyOfWuHan> 我说怎么进去什么都没了呢
<jiero> xiaoqing： 是你的名字么。。。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 你猜~
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我先去商店买早饭+午饭了
<jiero> XiaoQing:  商店买哦。。。这都有
<XiaoQing> jiero: 买零食被
<XiaoQing> 我娘再次把我抛弃了
<XiaoQing> jiero: 走了
<jiero> XiaoQing: 回见
<Yu> 请问 谁遇到过  
<Yu>  chsh -s /bin/bash
<Yu> chsh：PAM 验证失败
<Yu> 这样的问题
<Yu> 要如何解决
<jiero> 为什么默认的 Linux下的 LibreOffice 比 Windows 下快那么多呢。
<metbsd> windows下有libreoffice?
<LOL_> 问个问题
<adam8157_away> eexp: 小e 你来啦
<LOL_> Android关机充电后,不仅没冲进入电,竟然还少电了,这是咋回事?
<LOL_> eexp: 你知道吗
<kingbo> 早
<jiero> Lol usb充电判断错误
<fvw> z
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当你来了
<jiero> adam8157: 连续看到两个想要买的，却都不匹配，失败啊。
<kratos2012> 各位英雄好汉，有没有好的实习工作能给小弟推荐一下
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> adam8157: 买台式显卡， $8的，竟然没有线能连。
<jiero> kratos2012: 去红帽。
<kratos2012> jiero:红帽申请了，还没回话
<adam8157> jiero: 你要买啥?
<kratos2012> jrero:谢谢
<jiero> kratos2012:  你没在这里混。
<jiero> kratos2012: 这是你的失败哦
<jiero> adam8157: 买 ATI 2600HD Pro 显卡
<kratos2012> jiero:sorry....
<adam8157> jiero: 于是呢?
<metbsd> 这种显卡买来干吗，那么差
<jiero> adam8157:  发现是一种奇特的接口，叫做 DMS-59 
<adam8157> jiero: 换
<jiero> metbsd: 因为电脑就是 $55的很合适哦。
<jiero> metbsd: 噢，这里忘记屏蔽你了
<metbsd> 什么电脑这么便宜啊
<metbsd> 55美金还是欧元
<jiero> DELL optiplex  755
<jiero> 美金
<jiero> 不对。。。
<jiero> 2007年产的商用机
<jiero> adam8157: 换什么呢？
<adam8157> jiero: 啥不合适换啥
<jiero> adam8157: 不值得了额。 $8是很不错
<jiero> 没有便宜的转换线。
<metbsd> 现在随便买个机器都比这好
<metbsd> 浪费钱
<jiero> metbsd: 多花钱也没多半事，没意思
<jiero> adam8157: 找到便宜的线了， $5
<metbsd> 那不是
<adam8157> jiero: 换电脑吧娃娃
<jiero> adam8157: 刚从P4升级上来
<jska> ### 各位，linux下有啥比较不错的背英文单词的软件么？ 可以自己添加生词的内种 ###
<jiero> jska: 搜 flashcard
<metbsd> 我的笔记本i7,8g内存,可以开无数聊天窗口，ps, cdr，电影，游戏，随便开
<jiero> jska: 背单词，容易的办法就是自己写作文吧一切都放上。
<jiero> metbsd: 投入 12倍价格我就得到了那个
<jska> jiero: 内个flashcard带发音么？
<jiero> jska: 不知道
<metbsd> 现在i7笔记本也就5，6千
<jiero> metbsd: 我的电脑换算 350
<metbsd> 而且可以用几年
<metbsd> 你的买回来就等于半废品
<metbsd> 属于无谓的省钱
<jiero> metbsd: 屁，你这家伙就是自以为是，继续封。
<metbsd> 再说了，钱是赚回来的，不是省回来的
<jiero> metbsd: 对，钱是赚的，那个东西用来赚钱么？
<jiero> metbsd: lol
<jiero> 额。 pidgin 不支持 ignore 啊
<metbsd> 笔记本就是拿来赚钱的工具
<jiero> loll
<jiero> metbsd: 不是
<metbsd> 没有笔记本我怎么收发邮件，做excel，pdf，报价，联系客户？
<metbsd> 还有打钱
<metbsd> 笔记本不是工具是什么
<metbsd> 我需要开3个阿里旺旺，3个QQ，skype, msn,十个word，十个excel,一个foxmail,ps,翻译工具
<hoxily> Hello
<metbsd> 都不说几十个网页了
<jiero> metbsd: 用台式
<jiero> metbsd: 用手机
<metbsd> 台式不能上床用啊
<jiero> metbsd: 我才不上床，我上床立马睡着。
<metbsd> 冬天那么冷用台式受罪
<metbsd> 而且台式晚上很吵，费电
<metbsd> 现在最厉害的笔记本120w，现在最省电的台式机都400w
<jiero> 屁。。。我这台式供电总才 180w
<metbsd> 忘了你的是老爷机
<jiero> 我是微型机
<jiero> metbsd: 好吧，冬天我也睡地上。
<metbsd> 我想用台式加外接显示器和鼠键
<metbsd> 上床就拔
<jiero> roylez:  小白
<metbsd> 数据也统一
<jiero> metbsd: 有没有完全共享的？就是笔记本和台式启动时自动同步？
<jiero> metbsd: lol
<metbsd> 有的
<metbsd> 不过耗电
<jiero> metbsd: 我说就这两台啊
<jiero> metbsd: 不是用个服务器。
<jiero> metbsd: 好吧用个耗电总不过10w的服务器也称。
<metbsd> 要用domain controller
<jiero> metbsd: 哦
<jiero> 谢拉，等我把笔记本修好了或许用～
<jiero> roylez:  roylez，性别男，种族是人族。是一名喜欢同性的角斗士。必杀技是穿上堕天使工口女仆装瞬间萌杀敌人的【主人，你要吃我吗~】！。 
<jiero> roylez: 太倒霉了哦
<roylez> jiero: 又想专心学习了么？
<jiero> roylez: 你不给我意见啊
<jiero> roylez: 现在终于吊到你了
<jiero> roylez: 对了 胡麻罢了
<jiero> roylez:  错了 是 humble indie bundle 
<jiero> jyfl987:  飞机怎么样了？
<Kandu> test
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa你怎么了
<MeaCulpa_> 没怎么
<jyfl987> jiero: 续航还是找不到解决方案
<adam8157> jyfl987: 顺丰给你了 :)
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/unwxm.jpg
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 今天能到么
<roylez> adam8157: nnnnd，我的脆脆鲨呢，也顺丰给我啊
<MeaCulpa_> 还有我的！
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道呢
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa_ ... 那是公司财产, 而且也不是每天都是那个...
<roylez> adam8157: 每次都替我拿一份呗
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我被RHEL恶心了3周了，搞点脆脆鲨不为过你嘛
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> 下次有机会我上你们bugzilla要脆脆鲨
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/QjjBc.jpg
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
<if_else> 各位 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 中贴的代码，或图片保存时间是多久啊，我翻了一下，去年的一个片段竟然还在？
<if_else> 谢谢
<if_else> 保质期多久的？
<roylez> adam8157: 这艺术品似乎花了不少钱 http://imgur.com/VKOsU
<MeaCulpa_> 也许forever?
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Die for the Money - Imgur
<adam8157> roylez: 上班不看图
<roylez> adam8157: ........
<wzlxx`> adam8157: 好孩子
<roylez> jyfl987: http://imgur.com/5MZQ5
<kk> roylez,啥网址y how i feel as a christian on reddit - Imgur
<wzlxx> http://google.com
<kk> wzlxx ⇪ ti: Google
<wzlxx> kk新功能啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/yaPBb.png
<jyfl987> roylez: 这太扯了吧 导弹好多钱的
<tusooa> wzlxx: 这功能早有了。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 小p孩
<MeaCulpa_> 男性小童星在美国估计是无数男小孩辱骂取笑的对象，尤其那些有黑人，R&B之类强调的
<tusooa> ls
<LOL_> hi
<kk> LOL_, 好  ㍣ 
<LOL_>  。。。
<ericsimith> meaCulpa: 怎么有两个你的名字啊
<MeaCulpa_> ericsimith: 两个Avatar, 一个代表工作，一个代表
<ericsimith> Meaculpa：是啊
<MeaCulpa> 生活
<MeaCulpa> 很多人都是
<MeaCulpa_> 这样的阿
<ericsimith> MeaCulpa：你是生活呗，你下一个吧，不然你看怎么弄啊，打你名字特别不方便
<ericsimith> meaCulpa：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=355495
<kk> ericsimith ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 推荐几个 ubuntu 的邮件列表
<ericsimith> 为什么这个里面的链接都不能打开啊，我怎么设置啊
<ericsimith> meaCulpa：吃饭去来，回来和你说
<MeaCulpa> 好
<MeaCulpa_> 的
<jyfl987> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia_Signpost/2012-01-30/Technology_report
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Wikipedia:Wikipedia Signpost/2012-01-30/Technology report - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jyfl987> wiki在倡议选用lua做 template scriping language
<Kandu> cfy: 你若有空，能讓這個腳本再增加多點顏色麼? http://scripts.irssi.org/html/nickcolor.pl.html
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y html/nickcolor.pl
<ericsimith> MeaCulpa:你在吗
<ericsimith> kk: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=355495
<kk> ericsimith ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 推荐几个 ubuntu 的邮件列表
<ericsimith> kk: 你知道这个帖子里面的链接为什么我打不开吗，邮件列表，我该怎么加啊
<kk> ericsimith, 还原。  ㍤ 
<ericsimith> kk: 还原？不懂
<ericsimith> kk: 你后面是跟来个图吗，我看不到啊
<kk> ericsimith, 响应。  ㍤ 
<ericsimith> kk: 我看不到你的图
<kk> ericsimith, 看更难。  ㍤ 
<cfy> Kandu: open COLORS, "$ENV{HOME}/.irssi/saved_colors";
<ericsimith> kk: 不懂，能多打几个字让我理解一下不
<kk> 我是机器人
<Kandu> cfy: 這個 saved_colors 格式如何?
<cfy> Kandu: 它有个保存的。看上去像是 nick:color
<cfy> Kandu: 打开看看。应该有写吧
<ericsimith> Kandu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=163&t=360741&p=2627452#p2627452
<kk> ericsimith ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [一星]使用Telnet打开网站和发一封邮件
<jiero> 啊啊啊
<ericsimith> 我发错来
<ericsimith> Kandu: 我发错了
<ericsimith> Kandu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=355495
<kk> ericsimith ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 推荐几个 ubuntu 的邮件列表
<ericsimith> Kandu: 应该时这个
<Kandu> cfy: perl 的, 看不懂啊
<ericsimith> Kandu: 什么是邮件列表，我该怎么做可以打开这些链接
<ericsimith> Kandu: 我怎么一个都打不开啊
<cfy> Kandu: 那个 $ENV{HOME}/.irssi/saved_colors"
<cfy> Kandu: 里面啥内容？
<Kandu> ericsimith: 不知道
<Kandu> cfy: 沒這個檔案
<cfy> Kandu: 有个输入cmd的地方吧，输入save,再看看有没有这个档案
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么样？
<cfy> Kandu: my @colors = qw/2 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 13/;
<CyrusYzGTt> nvidia出 295.17驱动了
<Kandu> cfy: thx, 我重啟試試
<jyfl987> cfy: dropbox在你那速度如何
<cfy> jyfl987: 0kb/s
<cfy> jyfl987: 0KB/Year
<jyfl987> cfy: yun.io 试试这个 
<jyfl987> 他说马上要开放api
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。国内的？
<jyfl987> cfy: 恩 速度好嘛
<jyfl987> 我想 要是他提供api 就整个 encfs 在上面
<cfy> jyfl987: 我试试
<cfy> jyfl987: web里的上传文件不行。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 他不是有提供linux客户端么
<cfy> jyfl987: 算了，还是等提供api
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么样？
<cfy> Kandu: 那个颜色代码我不是很明白。。
<Kandu> cfy: 試用了下，覺得不同 nick 分顏色對我沒用。不用那個插件了
<cfy> Kandu: +1
<cfy> Kandu: 我也没开
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，壞處比好處多，大多時候
<cfy> Kandu: 是的。
<cfy> Kandu: 而且颜色多，太花了。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你可以把 不重要的颜色归到一个大的颜色范围里 然后重要的 比如提到你的 再用个对比强烈点的颜色
<MaskRay> cfy: irssi 换色插件？
<jyfl987> 我也是irssi 把插件给我发下
<Kandu> jyfl987: http://scripts.irssi.org/ 搜 nickcolor
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y web::irssi::scripts
<jyfl987> Kandu: 怎么用？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 頁面開頭有幾句說明
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，好想法
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。
<jyfl987> cfy: 本来就应该如此阿 
<cfy> jyfl987: 一般的都是根据nick啥的，产生颜色区别
<jyfl987> 我已经用上了 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這插件效果還不錯
<jyfl987> cfy: 你比如大家都用淡色的色系 在 蓝色以及其衍生的那些颜色里选 如果有人提到你 那就用个黄色或者红色什么的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我这已经用上了 
<cfy> jyfl987: 那我自己的颜色特殊就行了
<jyfl987> 这个pl写得  我已经不知道改了
<tusooa> 那不是perl嘛，咋会是pl的。
<jyfl987> pl不就是pelr
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> %G这样?
<MeaCulpa_> d
<MaskRay> cfy: 2-13 分别是什么颜色
<MeaCulpa_> 
<MeaCulpa_> 黑
<MeaCulpa_> 黑
<MaskRay> 这 perl 写得通俗易懂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa_: 如何查看一个文件被谁使用的？
<void11> jyfl987: lsof
<jyfl987> void11: 具体的
<void11> lsof 文件名......
<jyfl987> void11: 根本不行
<tusooa> jyfl987: exp说，pl=破烂
<jyfl987> jyf@jyf:~$ sudo lsof /tmp/6887A2CB330787E2B0725040B85D3AED829E7015.18.0.1003.1_service_ipc 
<jyfl987> [sudo] password for jyf: 
<jyfl987> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/jyf/.gvfs Output information may be incomplete.
<jyfl987> tusooa: hoho 那是我说的
<void11> jyfl987: 都告诉你warning了，按照warning想办法呗...
<jyfl987> void11: 我就是想知道那个文件到底谁开的 
<jyfl987> 不过看名称像是chrome
<jyfl987> 因为我的chrome版本是 18 dev的
<void11> 命令就是lsof，具体为什么你这里不能用，是你自己看着warning分析自己的机器情况
<jyfl987> 额 我只要结果 
<void11> 自己的电脑，没有人能帮
<Evanescence> test: www.google.com
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚。我发现我看不懂这些了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 难道不是ansi term color?
<cfy> jyfl987: lsof不行？
<cfy> jyfl987: gvfs貌似是加密的
<cfy> jyfl987: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/Gvfs
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Features/Gvfs - FedoraProject
<Evanescence> kk个垃圾,google都不认识?
<Evanescence> 我吊线了??
<RuiZi> hi
<kk> RuiZi, 好  ㍦ 
<XiaoQing> Evanescence 乃淡定。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 乃来啦~
<bluek> google已经从kk的记忆中删除了
<L-----D> http://www.google.com
<kk> L-----D ⇪ ti: Google
<L-----D> see
<Evanescence> 果然不认识www啊
<Evanescence> 如果光是google.com就更加不认识了
<Evanescence> test my site: http://stardiviner.dyndns-blog.com/
<kk> Evanescence,啥网址y stardiviner's site
<LeeBowen> test compy website http://ticket-easy.cn
<LeeBowen> test compy web site: http://ticket-easy.cn
<ummm> Evanescence: 我在看。。
<Evanescence> ummm: 看啥?
<ummm> 看你的site啊。。。
<Evanescence> ummm: 额还是Alpha版的呢
<adam8157> Evanescence: 用啥写的
<Evanescence> adam8157: 直接是Nginx上的HTML和CSS...东拼西凑的结果,纯粹为了联系CSS,和HTML5
<Evanescence> 联系->练习
<ummm> 恩  伊凡塞斯  在看了
<LOL_> 大家下午好，
<LOL_> 今天天气不错，就是有点冷，不知为啥
 * LOL_ 中午吃的炸酱面，吃的好饱，
<Evanescence> ummm: 难道你是web前端开发人员?
<ummm> 为什么这么说。。
<Evanescence> ummm: 只是猜测,
<LOL_> 有没有好一点的网络小说，求推荐
<ummm> 伊凡塞斯  我是maya。。。
<LOL_> 。。。
<Evanescence> ummm: 额...原来是你啊,怪不得...我上次(大概几个月之前)事件后,我就屏蔽了你们两个人来着...好像没有解冻...
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 你不是好人
<LOL_> lol
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 呵呵,我不是,但是绝对不是坏人
<ummm> 伊凡塞斯 为啥
<LOL_> ummm: 因为cyrus....
<Evanescence> ummm: 因为你是女生啊,而且cryspt会吃醋...
<LOL_> ummm: lol
<jyfl987> cyrus今天没来？
<LOL_> jf
<ummm> (⊙o⊙)…】
<Evanescence> 像我们这种人,说话常常带色,很容易激怒crypust的
<jyfl987> 不会吧 他怎么会易怒？
<LOL_> jyfl987: 是很长时间没来，自从过年后，可能饿死了吧，因为他妈妈不给他做饭，lol
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 大头你来了阿
<jyfl987> LOL_: 你说的是 CyrusYzGTt ?
<Evanescence> 容易激怒和易怒不同的...主动和被动关系..
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ .. 为么要叫我 大头。。。
<LOL_> jyfl987: 嗯
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你没饿死？
<jyfl987> 大头人不是挺好的 有钱人又傻 跟他做生意一流的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。 额，为么如此说？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我还以为你妈妈过年出去玩去了，不给你做饭，于是你就跟卖火柴的小女孩一样，在新年的钟声中，带着对食物美好的幻想离开了这个你所痛恨的世界
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<jyfl987> 卖女孩的小伙才
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 今年我家有好多吃的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 有啥
<ummm> 同问
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 各种尸体， 
<ummm> 。。。。。。。。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<ummm> 原来你是vampire 一直没看出来啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 有 动物  有 植物 
<LOL_> maya: 把你现在的照片再发一次呗
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 什么是 vampire
<LOL_> CryusYzGTt: yunfan好，lol
<maya> 为毛
<maya> 自己查
<LOL_> maya: 。。。
<gebjgd> 靠 又断网了
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 为毛
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: RP问题~
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 同喜。。 
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 小青?
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我近来也遇到，， 
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 恩~
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 我是大白
<LOL_> XiaoQing: ?
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 恩~
<XiaoQing> 改不回来了。。
<LOL_> gebjgd: 撸管管的，你来啦
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 用win的
 * adam8157 为啥我的vimperator所有的hint都错位了
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 我maya的
<gebjgd> LOL_: 好久没撸了 都是老婆给撸
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 我关注你好几天了。。
<LOL_> gebjgd: ，，，
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 我还是atlantis呢
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 在gtalk群逗你的 也是我~
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 李帅?
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 李帅帅
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 靠.....
<XiaoQing> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 女的?
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你们有gtalk群？
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 额  你不认识maya么。。。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 是啊
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: maya是谁?
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 有果照么
<XiaoQing> 这里的人都失忆了么。。。。
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 有
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 发张果照我就认识了
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 找 CyrusYzGTt 要去~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你的名字是小青？
<XiaoQing> 不啊
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..
<LOL_> 果照，同求
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你老婆一天给你撸几次呀
<CyrusYzGTt> 伤心，，  老婆逼迫为夫 让其 勾引奸夫
 * LOL_ 围观。。。
<gebjgd> LOL_: 你猜
 * gebjgd 上班去
<LOL_> gebjgd: 三次
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 啥意思
<XiaoQing> Evanescence: 我认为学校不是什么神圣或者干净的场所,和这个世界一样肮脏.不觉得知识非要在学校学习. 知识是一种抽象的东西,你可以在任何地点,任何时间学习他,只要你能获得它.
<XiaoQing> 我顶死你了。。
<LOL_> gebjgd: 现在是东八区3点
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..我不要将你的我照片给别人，我说过，不会给任何人的， 
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你那几点
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙o⊙)…  我知道你肯定不会给的，亲~
<Evanescence> XiaoQing: 额...纯粹个人意见, 咋是退学分子,说话带个人意识
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯嗯
<XiaoQing> Evanescence: 我看好你哦~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 我刚才花了 61 买了个 垃圾食品  M記 的 不好吃 又很贵
<Evanescence> XiaoQing: 一年后的今天,开始找工作,只是没有后悔而已,说啥成就或者结果也说不上,
<XiaoQing> Evanescence: 我很欣赏满身透着思想和自我的年轻人~~    虽然我一直想做，我却没什么思想  :)
<XiaoQing> cy
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 又要带帽子了，真不容易
<user8888> 年轻人！！
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..。。 - -
<user8888> 年青人～～～
<LOL_> 。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt:  那就拿到街上去给别人吧  ;)
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 你故意的是吧。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 别听他瞎说
<LOL_> XiaoQing: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..额， 你过来，我从新买个 热的 给你，如果你想吃
<XiaoQing> user8888: 伊凡塞斯确实很年轻啊  22岁
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 不好吃你还给我？！
<user8888> XiaoQing: 年青就是好啊～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 每个人的口味都不同的，比如 在 M記与 披萨，，我会让你吃 披萨 ，我比较喜欢吃 披萨
<XiaoQing> user8888: 系啊~
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙v⊙)嗯
<LOL_> 黑莓8700的键盘都说很好，可惜在中国买不到
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不过，不给你吃，你最近 经疼 不能吃这些，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 说起这个  我好伤心。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 得喝 补汤 吃 补品
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 去看中医  我自己去。。  花自己的钱  吃了却不好。。。
<LOL_> 想要一个好的全键盘的手机玩，但又不喜欢滑盖，纠结呀
<L-----D> 外接键盘
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 额，， 你父母没有给你买什么补品么，，乌鸡也行的， 
<LOL_> L-----D: 咋外接？
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 那就省下时间多读几本书吧 :)
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 没有。。 还经常不给我做饭
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 在读中。。。
<LOL_> 乌鸡。。。
<L-----D> LOL_, usb外接啊
<L-----D> 就是丑了点
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 额，， 
<LOL_> L-----D: 手机usb外接键盘？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 不给我做饭也不给我钱
<L-----D> LOL_, 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 伤心，， 来当我媳妇吧， 我 妈妈也是你妈妈。。对你很好的
<LOL_> L-----D: wifi 或蓝牙外接我倒是知道，但usb外接。。。咋设置，求解
<fhmdgxs> hi~大家好
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 他妈妈经常不给他做饭
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我要投诉
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..别听 LOL_ ,,我妈妈只是有些病，我就不让 妈妈做饭
<LOL_> L-----D: ？
<L-----D> LOL_, 不用设置 插上就可以用了
<fhmdgxs> LOL_: usb外接什么？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 啥病。。。
<LOL_> L-----D: 那么神奇？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 身体不舒服，，太劳累了 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙o⊙)…
<LOL_> fhmdgxs: 外接手机
<fhmdgxs> XiaoQing: 别问那么隐私。。兄弟
<L-----D> LOL_, 这种东西 以前非智能机的时候就有了
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 在家我都是不做家务的~
<edison0354> cfy: 水果的字体貌似有带双色双层阴影……
<fhmdgxs> LOL_: 接手机 是为了用移动网络？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 唉，， 妈妈 将 吾 拉扯大，，我比较伤心的是 子欲养而亲不在
<XiaoQing> fhmdgxs: 你不知道。。  这个不问清楚了哪行啊、、、
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 我也不做，， 。。
<XiaoQing> 亲 不是还在么。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 所以是你妈做？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 有点怕怕。。
<edison0354> cfy: 开双色阴影以后的字体渲染有一种很微妙的效果……
<LOL_> L-----D: 是个手机都可以？有条件码
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不过 。。。 你嫁给我，起码你也要做家务，，我也会帮忙的，，
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<edison0354> XiaoQing: MM？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 是亲不待吧~
<LOL_> fhmdgxs: 手机外接键盘是为了打字速度
<fhmdgxs> 原来是相亲啊。。
<XiaoQing> edison0354: 从来没见过。。
<fhmdgxs> 我懂了。。
<fhmdgxs> 我多嘴
<L-----D> LOL_, 以前没有mini usb的时候 必须用原厂的，现在我觉得应该通用了吧
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我要是不做呢~
<edison0354> L-----D: 用蓝牙键盘啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 额，， 不同的，， 我妈妈最近显现老态了，，怕出意外。。。
<L-----D> LOL_, 貌似现在很多都是蓝牙 wifi usb几合一的键盘
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不行，， 得打你 屁屁 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 那就你做啊
<cfy> edison0354: 求高清无码图
<XiaoQing> fhmdgxs: 没关系的~  新来的？
<LOL_> L-----D: android2.1也可以吗？
<edison0354> cfy: 有种说不上来的感觉，有点诡异，但是貌似又有点好看……
<cfy> edison0354: 求高清无码图
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..额，不会做，，不过 妈妈 让我做家务，，教我怎么做家务，。我就 顺从的帮忙，，要不然就变成倒忙
<edison0354> cfy: 有扣扣或者飞信么……截图方便……
<XiaoQing> edison0354: 不是有直接截屏的键么。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你着急结婚么。。
<edison0354> XiaoQing: 还得上传啊……
<LOL_> L-----D: 看到不少外接蓝牙键盘的都说要用2。2以上，而且还不能输入中文，不知是为啥
<XiaoQing> edison0354: 那才几秒的事。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..不太焦急。。 不过 顺其自然，， 改争取就争取
<L-----D> LOL_, 因为中文输入法是绑定软键盘的吧
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙o⊙)…   我不想太早结婚
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..嗯，好吧，看来 无缘，了，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. o o
<LOL_> L-----D: 啥软键盘？
<LOL_> 看人家palm和黑莓的全键盘真好看，为啥别的手机就不出那种全键盘，整的全键盘很少，要不就很难看，比如诺基亚的就很难看，
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我不觉得C6很难看。。。
<XiaoQing> 尽管他功能不是很好   但我觉得外观还是很可爱的。。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: c600?
<XiaoQing> 恩
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 侧滑？
<XiaoQing> 我就是爱上它的键盘才买的
<XiaoQing> 恩
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 侧滑的多了
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我说的是直板的
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 好吧  那你到底是要讲侧滑 还是要讲 全键盘 还是诺基亚？
<XiaoQing> (⊙o⊙)…
<XiaoQing> （我觉得黑莓的都好丑的，(～ o ～)~zZ）
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 直板全键盘，想palm treo系列，黑莓8700
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<user8888> LOL_: android系统也是有的
<cfy> edison0354: 你在win下面？
<cfy> edison0354: ç ´win
<user8888> LOL_: HTC的有个chacha什么的，另外，moto的有个
<cfy> edison0354: 果粉怎么不果果系统？
<LOL_> user8888: moto的xt系列有好几个
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 好吧。。  男女观点不一样~
<edison0354> cfy: 果果的字体基本没得调的
<edison0354> cfy: 默认就已经相当好了……
<LOL_> user8888: 但键盘都太难用还不如触屏打字速度快
<cfy> edison0354: 所以拿出来亮亮啊
<XiaoQing> cfy: ;)
<edison0354> cfy: 没无线网卡驱动……
<bluek> windows就是一个悲剧
<edison0354> cfy: 还得拉线……
<LOL_> edison0354: 果粉？
<XiaoQing> bluek: 为毛
<Ml_hoo> ~zZ
<cfy> edison0354: 果粉，技术不行嘛。。。
<user8888> LOL_: 不太可能吧？
<edison0354> cfy: 果果虽然有开源很多驱动，但是果果从来没有用过intel的无线网卡……所以直接就是个悲剧
<LOL_> edison0354: 想入手ipod touch，有啥建议美
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<edison0354> LOL_: NANO王道！
<user8888> LOL_: 据说chacha的那个键盘手感还是不错的，比触摸还难用未免说的有点离谱了
<cfy> edison0354: 关机
<edison0354> cfy: bcm的无线网卡基本都没问题的
<XiaoQing> shuffle王道。。。
<LOL_> user8888: 我用的就是moto的全键盘
<cfy> edison0354: 果粉啊果粉
<bluek> XiaoQing, 因为我说它是一个悲剧哈哈
<XiaoQing> bluek: 为毛？
<LOL_> user8888: 我说的是moto的键盘难用
<bluek> XiaoQing, 因为我不喜欢哈哈
<LOL_> edison0354: nano是不是有点大，
<user8888> LOL_: 你说的是哪个型号？
<user8888> LOL_: 我说的是Moto Pro Plus
<LOL_> user8888: 我说的是悲催的xt300
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我一直以为nano和shuffle差不多大。。。
<edison0354> LOL_: ……
<XiaoQing> bluek: 酱紫。。 不解释、、、
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道哪里不对劲，反正就是摸个地方很不对劲……
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 出来聊天啊。。。
<edison0354> XiaoQing: 反正都比touch小……
<XiaoQing> edison0354: 囧
<LOL_> edison0354: ipod touch比较大？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 伤心中，在吃 妈妈 昨晚 带回的 阿胶蜜枣
<edison0354> LOL_: 那是比较么……
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙o⊙)…
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 对了，你也得买些 阿胶吃，， 对 疼经 也貌似有点用，，不过得问过医生先
<L-----D> ...
 * edison0354 ……………………………………
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我对医生失望了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 好吧，， 你可以自己 食疗的，， 
<user8888> 最近ssh似乎很不稳定
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我什么都不想做了
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<user8888> 娘西撇，
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 那我做，你享受就是了。。
<BoyOfWuHan>  linux下有什么好用的ssh客户端啊。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 透明度是100是透明还是0是透明……
<edison0354> XiaoQing: MM乃多大了……
<BoyOfWuHan>  CyrusYzGTt: XiaoQing§ 那我做，你享受就是了。。   。。。。好淫。。
<LOL_> L-----D:  edison0354 ，想买个本，有啥推荐没
<CyrusYzGTt> BoyOfWuHan§ ..
<XiaoQing> edison0354: 问 CyrusYzGTt
<L-----D> 笔记本？
<user8888> BoyOfWuHan: linux下面不是自带ssh客户端吗？还要怎么客户端？
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 好玩不。。
<LOL_> L-----D: en
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 保密
<BoyOfWuHan> 图形界面的有么？
<cfy> edison0354: 你试试嘛。。
<L-----D> LOL_, 要玩游戏不？
<cfy> edison0354: 我猜100?
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 啥好玩不
<LOL_> L-----D: 不玩
<edison0354> cfy: 我也猜100……
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 不玩游戏，好折腾系统
<L-----D> LOL_, 那就买个商务型的i5
<user8888> 各位最近怎么访问国外网站的，ssh既不稳定啊，怎么回事情
<cfy> edison0354: 不错。看来我和果粉的想法差不多哦。
 * CyrusYzGTt 默哀一下 ，EVEonline 中国区准备关闭了。。
<BoyOfWuHan> user8888
<cfy> edison0354: 那实际上呢？
<user8888> BoyOfWuHan: 没有用过客户端的
<LOL_> L-----D: 多少钱
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 表示同样的关切，现在用 tor顶着
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道……
<user8888> BoyOfWuHan: 为什么要客户端？
<cfy> edison0354: 试试
<BoyOfWuHan> 当FTP用
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: tor也只能辅助用用，速度太慢了
<edison0354> cfy: 看不出来……
<user8888> 高人啊～～～～
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似字宽也稍有点问题
<L-----D> LOL_, 大概4000-5000吧 不带SSD的
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 表示 速度 达到 2MB/s .. 
<user8888> 你们缩到哪里去了～～～～
<edison0354> cfy: hinting也不正常？
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 不太可能吧？
<edison0354> cfy: 不过中文字体的hinting也就那样了……
<user8888> cy
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 我下载 AV都是这个速度的
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> ……………………
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 我看了看，似乎也被封锁的厉害，tor似乎也只能勉强找到一些线路出去
<L-----D> LOL_, 还要看你要几寸屏幕 你要买体积厚便宜点 薄的贵点
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 人家MM会桑心的
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 额，试试 bridges
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 你用tor下载av？这～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ .额，。好吧，，
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ，， 有人下载盗版，， 为么不能下载AV
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 连接能够脸上，我一般用tor通过ssh代理建立连接的，这个没有什么问题
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 哦
<LOL_> L-----D: 现在是穷学生，资金有限，3000左右的有没
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: Orz
<palomino|working> .......... , L-----D
<palomino|working> 居然在这儿触摸 , L-----D
<palomino|working> 出没 , L-----D
<edison0354> cfy: 就这样差不多了……不管了……能看就行了……默认是不能看的……重启看效果……
<cfy> edison0354: @_@
<cfy> edison0354: 。。。。还是gentoo好
<L-----D> palomino|working, 你不是刚买了个3000的本么
<edison0354> LOL_: 3K……入dell streak 10 pro吧……
<L-----D> palomino|working, 再贴出来看看
<user8888> 组里用vpn的有没有？
<edison0354> cfy: 好你妹啊好
<user8888> vpn是否也被干扰了？
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> ..... , L-----D
<palomino|working> 3899也算3000么 , L-----D
<LOL_> edison0354: 嗯
<edison0354> palomino|working: ……………………
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ vpn 貌似部分还能用
<edison0354> user8888: VPN,,SSH都又被QIANG的
<user8888> ssh我看网络上面说明，应该是被gf---w干扰的可能性比较大，据说连接数多就断你的ssh，娘西撇
<user8888> edison0354: 就需要问问各位的情况了，
<user8888> 如果还行的话，买个vpn作为备用，反正也不贵
<LOL_> palomino|working: 你买的本是？
<LOL_> L-----D: eeepc怎么样？
<palomino|working> acer的某个
<BoyOfWuHan> windows下有个ssh shell的东西，挺好的有
<palomino|working> http://www.360buy.com/product/548747.html , LOL_
<kk> palomino|working,啥网址y 【宏
<palomino|working> 京东涨价200 , LOL_
<edison0354> cfy: http://pastebin.com/tqG6Sty2
<palomino|working> 我买时3899 , LOL_
<edison0354> cfy: 这是干啥的？
<BoyOfWuHan> 我有个acer 的happy2 鸡肋
<LOL_> palomino|working: 哦
<edison0354> BoyOfWuHan: win下有putty
<BoyOfWuHan> 对，好像就是那个putty
<BoyOfWuHan> linux下有什么呢？
<edison0354> BoyOfWuHan: …………
<BoyOfWuHan> 可以当FTP用的
<edison0354> BoyOfWuHan: 自带……
<edison0354> cfy: 人呢……
<edison0354> cfy: 又编译去了么……
<BoyOfWuHan> 自动的ssh，不好用。。。没有图形的方便啊
<LOL_> gui...
<user8888> BoyOfWuHan: 搞个脚本啥的，怎么会不方便呢？
<LOL_> ssh还是cli好
<BoyOfWuHan> 有gui的么？
<LOL_> putty
<Kandu> BoyOfWuHan: ssh 是什麼?
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> ls
<BoyOfWuHan> linux下有putty么？
<jiero> 好吧。。。
<jiero> banban悲剧了啊。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 貌似有字体阴影以后字体有点立体感……
<jiero> del 如果在的话，看看banban好吧。
<jiero> edison0354: 爱迪生？
<jiero> XiaoQing: 不是你的名字吧
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<MeaCulpa_> BoyOfWuHan: 有
<adam8157> edison0354: .
<edison0354> adam8157: 囧
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐，给俺推荐几款本本吧
<jiero> lol_ 去买 Dell Precision 任意一个
<LOL_> jiero: 3000左右的，穷学生
<edison0354> adam8157: 上班了？
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 不够的让 jiero 支援
<edison0354> LOL_: 入dell streak 10 pro吧……
<adam8157> edison0354: 是滴
<edison0354> adam8157: 可怜……
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 当叔。。
<jiero> XiaoQing: 我不会支援 LOL_ 的
<XiaoQing> jiero: 为毛
<adam8157> XiaoQing: maya?
<BoyOfWuHan> MeaCulpa,我安了试试。。。
<LOL_> edison0354: 好吧
<jiero> XiaoQing: 我钱不够多
<XiaoQing> Adam对呀
<BoyOfWuHan> debian还真是方便啊
<edison0354> adam8157: 你有考那个什么红帽什么网络什么东西认证么？
<tusooa> ls
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我擦  用过5个iphone  钱还不多
<edison0354> jiero: 我去……5个……
<jiero> XiaoQing:  是见过
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 用win, 用户是administr, 用pidgin, 估计就是你了
<jiero> edison0354: 喷过
<adam8157> edison0354: 还没去考
<edison0354> adam8157: 噢
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 我还以为你是根据说话的语气  桑心
<LOL_> edison0354: 可以装n个系统吗
<XiaoQing> jiero: 你胡说。。。
<adam8157> edison0354: 我们自己培训, 自己出题, 自己考, 自己发证, 免费~
<edison0354> adam8157: ………………………………
<jiero> XiaoQing: 我是穷孩子，而且是反对党。
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 这么叫我的也就只有你了...
<XiaoQing> adam8157: 这还差不多~
<edison0354> LOL_: 那去买HP TOUCHPAD吧，神器啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似最近 putty ,winscp 有后门
<jiero> lol_ 买 KDE的 平板好了
<LOL_> edison0354: webos?
<mofaph> # 1 "/usr/include/features.h" 3 4。这些 cpp 的输出都有什么含义？
<edison0354> LOL_: webos+android3.x+android4.x+arch+ubuntu
<LOL_> jiero: 说几个名字？
<jiero> LOL_: 只有一个存在。
<edison0354> LOL_: 错了，是android2.3.x
<LOL_> edison0354: 不是停产了吗
<edison0354> LOL_: 被你发现了……
<LOL_> jiero: 说一个名字
<edison0354> LOL_: 但确实是神器级别的……
<LOL_> edison0354: 。。。palm都挂了，webos还不挂
<edison0354> LOL_: 我说TP是神器，又没说webos
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.chinanews.com/it/2012/01-31/3633673.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 三款Linux管理工具被植入后门程序存泄密风险-中新网
<jiero> LOL_: 好吧。你就无视我把，我一直用挂的东西。
<LOL_> jiero: ？
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天还前天的新闻了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 嗯，旧闻
<LOL_> jiero: 你用的是？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 不过，木有貌似 推送更新，，
 * adam8157 买的咖啡杯还没到, 困
<jiero> LOL_: 我用e16，用挂了的电脑，用二手货无数，用返修货
<LOL_> g1和里程碑好想都能刷debian
<MeaCulpa_> 人人影视真是好东西
<jiero> LOL_: 刷Debian 干嘛。
<MeaCulpa_> 网页做得真工整
<cleamoon> use android which has more apps.
<LOL_> jiero: 因为好刷吧，我也不知道
<roylez> adam8157: 猩bark？
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 旧闻 http://www.techweb.com.cn/it/2012-01-31/1145965.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y PuTTY内置后门事件发酵：已致上万账户信息泄露_TechWeb
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<roylez> adam8157: 秃豪
<LOL_> jiero: 你能在手机上刷个ubuntu?
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 切，这么老气的网页。
<adam8157> roylez: 便宜得很
<roylez> palomino|working: 出来溜溜嘛
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 网页，要便于处理
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> LOL_:  kubuntu官方wiki上有教程。
<adam8157> roylez: 我是买不起乐扣才买星巴克的...
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 那么工整，可以hardcode之类: awk -F'value=' '/ed2k.*mkv/ {split($2, A, "\""); print A[2] }' $1
<jiero> MeaCulpa不是，这种设计就不够方便，是老气
<eexp> 乐扣是啥。 蛋蛋
<cleamoon> LOL_: i have a debian on my mobile...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 方便至极
<BoyOfWuHan> 是汉化版的才有。。
<LOL_> jiero: 好像有人在n9上刷windows的
<BoyOfWuHan> 中国人干的啊。。
<roylez> eexp: 吾神
<BoyOfWuHan>  不用汉化
<eexp> MeaCulpa_: 破胖子，我还是可以在nq1混的。
<LOL_> cleamoon: 你咋刷的
<eexp> 还有几个服务器可以
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 神，我混jay1了
<adam8157> eexp: 小e~
<eexp> roylez: 上班没。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: nq人太少
<LOL_> cleamoon: 你的mobile是？
<roylez> eexp: 没
<eexp> MeaCulpa: nq1不ban人。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我昨晚地雷宰了3x人~~
<eexp> roylez: 还不去。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa又来。
<adam8157> roylez: rails很吸引人
<roylez> eexp: 显然不啊
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 地雷。谁那么傻。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 那你学ruby？
<eexp> adam8157: 乐扣是吃的？
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我地雷埋的有水平
<adam8157> roylez: 考虑中
<LOL_> jiero: 求教程
<cleamoon> LOL_: N900
<adam8157> eexp: 乐扣乐扣啊
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 那些菜鸟都是埋雷在敌人必经之路
<eexp> 可以跳过的嘛。 MeaCulpa 都看得到
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 不，我埋在“必挺之路”
<eexp> adam8157: 那啥？
<LOL_> jiero: 求链接
<adam8157> eexp: 一个牌子
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 必停之地
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我想起来了，地雷都是埋在平时不走，躲避时才去的地方
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 我都放躲藏的地方
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 要埋在别人喜欢躲的地方
<jiero> lol_ google kubuntu wiki
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: bingo!
<LOL_> cleamoon: debian on n900？
<eexp> 尤其没血的，喜欢躲
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 丫的菜鸟浪费地雷
<MeaCulpa_> 还有就是貌似不能埋雷的地方
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 好吧，我不是玩这个游戏，而是savage里碰到的
<cleamoon> LOL_: yes. a debian emulator.
<MeaCulpa_> 还有就是补血包...
<eexp> adam8157: nnnd 有钱啊。吃乐扣，我以为你吃塑料盒子
<MeaCulpa_> 只要有补给站必然用地雷包围之...
<LOL_> jiero: 手机分辨率比较低能刷吗
<adam8157> eexp: 我什么时候说"吃"了...
<jiero> lol_ 随你
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 那容易发现的。一下子就拆了嘛
<mofaph>  # 1 "/usr/include/features.h" 3 4。这些 cpp 的输出都有什么含义？
<adam8157> eexp: 壕
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 很多人见到血包眼睛红了，不顾一切的冲过去
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 好吧。。。放在再生点上
<eexp> adam8157: 明显说了
<eexp> MeaCulpa: ... 你才这样吧。
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 再生点是不可以的，也不屑
<LOL_> jiero: 又找到个用n900的
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: :)
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 还有就是墙角...很多玩家想狗一样
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 喜欢躲墙角
<edison0354> LOL_: hero飘过……
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.linuxfans.org/archives/1641
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 紧急:中文版putty,WinSCP,SSH Secure后门!请立即更新 | 中国Linux公社 | 过年啦
<CyrusYzGTt> 这个有详细说明
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 墙角的好处是别人不可能往其他方向条约
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 果然都是旧闻……
 * edison0354 这里有DELL公司的人么？
<eexp> 对战的位置的边上，最好的地方。就是别人躲的边角位置。
<LOL_> edison0354: 你刷的是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我当时自己封印了，， 所以补发一下
<edison0354> LOL_: CM nightly
<roylez> edison0354: 呆鹅公司的？
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 所以墙角一颗，墙角切线垂直方向再一颗...
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 咱这ping,也就枪榴弹实在
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<LOL_> edison0354: 哦
<eexp> 没2xx的ping了。可怜的。去nq1，只有5xx
<jiero> edison0354: 有个曾经是的
<eexp> hardcore也是
<edison0354> jiero: ……
<jiero> edison0354: 记住，只买商用机的非入门系列
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 你把目录里tmp和~文件全部删了，来nq1吧
<LOL_> cleamoon: 求链接
<bluek>    
<eexp> 去了一个服务器，除开我5xx，其他都是30-50
<edison0354> jiero: 我只想知道我的streak 10有没有升ICS的希望……
<bluek> lol...
<Ansik> cfy: 在不？
<edison0354> jiero: 其他系列怎么了？
<edison0354> Ansik: 不在
<Ansik> edison0354: - -||
<cleamoon> LOL_: what link?
<bluek> 这个里面还有女的吗？
<jiero> edison0354: 哪些我就不知道了，我对android一无所知。
<jiero> edison0354: 只是觉得android和iphone都很麻烦
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: ET 狙击威力好弱
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 挺好的，只有YY影视节目才会觉得狙击可以顶住冲锋
<LOL_> cleamoon: debian on mobile
<eexp> 高ping，可以那间谍的消音冲锋枪嘛
<MeaCulpa_> 二战时候的狙击手大多数是失败一方撤退以后留下来的心里不平衡分子...敌人在抓战利品的时候杀几个解恨
<edison0354> jiero: 还好……平板嘛～
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 没事，我用狙击练满了，专抓对方狙击手
<eexp> 难杀人的。大狙击。要2枪
<jiero> eexp: 没有爆头？
<MeaCulpa_> 唯一不动让你随便狙击的，只有狙击手
<eexp> 消音的那，可以和别人对战的。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 暴头也要两枪
<cleamoon> LOL_: what link?
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不暴头3
<eexp> jiero: 打掉钢盔，第一枪
<adam8157> eexp: 你没上班的啊?
<jiero> MeaCulpa果然不行
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: :)
<eexp> adam8157: 上班啊
<LOL_> cleamoon: 好吧，no link
<jiero> MeaCulpa我不是说这个啊。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 打掉头盔我当然知道。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 难道正面？全部都覆盖？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 就从脖子往上打
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: hmm... ET有一个很变态的地方
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 趴下的敌人，正面全部算是头
<eexp> 老游戏，没分那么细节的。
<cleamoon> LOL_: you need only to download direct on N900...
<MeaCulpa_> 所以MG42很吃亏
<MeaCulpa_> 趴下很吃亏
<MeaCulpa_> 不鼓励狙击的游戏
<MeaCulpa_> 比较真实
<eexp> MG要隔墙角打。
<eexp> 不要看
<LOL_> cleamoon: oh,thx
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 对，那样比较好，要打敌人的枪，打侧面
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 要有人和你配合也好，纯压制
<eexp> 当然，没人配合的MG，就是死鱼
<MeaCulpa_> jay1有两个地图不熟悉
<MeaCulpa_> 一个是要给坦克加油的
<jiero> 这个游戏打枪也能打掉下来吗？
<MeaCulpa_> 另一个是那temple
<eexp> jay1都老地图
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不能
<eexp> hardcore，我居然看到没玩过的地图呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 哦
<MeaCulpa_> hardcore ping不好
<MeaCulpa_> 再说ET要是Hardcore了...我还不如去quake
<eexp> temple的，最要牺牲精神了。
<MeaCulpa_> 要得就是热闹，淫荡，fun
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 是，太tmd开阔了
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 活靶子狙击手好多
<eexp> 在庙里面一样
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 开阔玩 Tribes～
<eexp> 要冲
<MeaCulpa_> 庙里面Allied可以用mortar...
<cleamoon> MeaCulpa_: which game is this?
<MeaCulpa_> 但是不冲，会输掉
<tusooa> 'log
<tusooa> 啥
<eexp> 双方都必须要喷火
<MeaCulpa_> cleamoon: ET
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 喷火每方只能一个，看落在谁手里了
<MeaCulpa_> 喷火的要ping好移动快
<eexp> mortar容易被工兵榴弹搞死的。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 恩，只要在正对的方向
<eexp> 固定的位置。几乎
<MeaCulpa_> 但是我作工兵的时候也来搞...
<MeaCulpa_> 穷人的mortar
<eexp> temple这，工兵最重要啊。
<MeaCulpa_> Siwa Oasis很赖，工兵用人梯
<eexp> 坟墓里面还要埋雷
<MeaCulpa_> 但是我会用地雷防止别人搞
<MeaCulpa_> 进去了弄不好出不来~~
<eexp> 就是要进去
<jiero> cleamoon:  enemy territory \
<eexp> 可以跳进去的。最后那栅栏
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我有时候Allied也去那里埋雷..
<MeaCulpa_> 木栅栏边上有一个小区域是可以埋雷的
<eexp> 。
<MeaCulpa_> 很多地图有很多想不到的地方可以埋地雷
<eexp> 右边上角，可以跳进去
<jiero> 2个就两个了
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 地上是砖头的，如果建筑物门口有青苔，也可以埋...
<jiero> 没别人了
<eexp> 颜色看着不同的土，也可以
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 所以千万要小心....不过我玩到现在没遇到第二个人象我这么...
<MeaCulpa_> ping不好，只能往淫荡里发展...
<cleamoon> it sounds very complicated...
<eexp> 当field op就可以看到雷。
<MeaCulpa_> cleamoon: no, very straight forward, fast passed
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: field ops很少看那些泥土
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 那些人忙着打炮...
<eexp> 当然要看。。。
<MeaCulpa_> xixi, 我昨天发现，没人care...
<eexp> 。
<MeaCulpa_> 有一次一雷炸掉4人，我自己都糊涂了...
<eexp> 额。不会吧。
<MeaCulpa_> 估计是大家躲在角落，一个人踩了
<eexp> 哦。
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: Siwa Oasis, Anti Tank Gun 边上一个角落里...说不定再搭人梯
<eexp> 我记不住地图名了。
<MeaCulpa_> ET有一个voice 就是"Clear the mines"
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20120131/n333299751.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 苹果公司正在破坏电子书开放标准-搜狐滚动
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 最早就有的地图，F|A的改良了...
<MeaCulpa_> 不待见epub就被这样抨？
<eexp> 改版的，其实更混乱。
<eexp> 多通道
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 我喜欢Fuel Dump
<MeaCulpa_> eexp: 曾有个Server叫[Fuel Dump all the time]
<eexp> 这也不记得是哪个。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://discovery.163.com/12/0131/09/7P39J3IN000125LI.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y NASA发现星团内巨大空洞 或为宇宙中最冰冷角落_网易探索
<MeaCulpa_> 就是冬天的，有坦克的
<eexp> 过一个山洞，到一个城堡？
<MeaCulpa_> 对
<MeaCulpa_> 从allied 的角度似的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.chinanews.com/gn/2012/01-31/3630944.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 江西拟建大坝解决鄱阳湖常态化枯水 专家反对(图)-中新网
<eexp> 这关，我的mortar最厉害，allied可以在原始spam，轰炸最后的aix
<eexp> 跳房顶上。
<eexp> 有一个角度可以
<MeaCulpa_> o?
<MeaCulpa_> Mortar我不在行
<MeaCulpa_> 老打不到
<eexp> 别人想不到你在哪里。其实还在第一个出身地。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.dayoo.com/sports/201201/31/58196_105705843.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 珠海路福2亿广州南站夺地 龙年首拍底价成交_体育_大洋网无标题文档
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，你在jay1敌人就知道你在那里
<eexp> 看地图嘛。mortar
<MeaCulpa_> 应为jay1 medic和Field Ops不作为
<MeaCulpa_> 所以很多人跑回来加弹药的
<MeaCulpa_> 所以很容易带来敌人的
<MeaCulpa_> xixi
<MeaCulpa_> 我就会回去放几个雷
<eexp> 记得jay1是很少field ops
<CyrusYzGTt> http://game.people.com.cn/GB/48601/48627/16980424.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 足以模拟宇宙！《Minecraft》打造CG级建模--人民网游戏_最权威中文游戏网站--人民网
<MeaCulpa_> jay1 的medic都是Rambo...
<eexp> v22按晕，都没人送弹药。只好自己当field
<eexp> 都是战队的。估计那些medic
<MeaCulpa_> 我的Mortar那么多年都没心得
<eexp> 或者作弊的。nnnnd
<MeaCulpa_> 枪法准的出奇
<eexp> 血太多。打不死
<MeaCulpa_> 你在他们视角spec, 几乎和bot一样
<MeaCulpa_> medic 常常吃我一个榴不死...麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> ..说起作弊，，好悲哀，，每次最后 5分钟，我都要作弊。。 warzone2100..单机
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> jay1 Fuel Dump了... 我进去玩抛物线了
<MeaCulpa> .. 27  秒...
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt: why?
<MeaCulpa> 抛物线有时候会把人弄抓狂，冲过来杀你...
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ 不会玩游戏，只是想看看剧情，， 
<L-----D> minecraft已经有这种画面了？
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt: just build a bunch of stuffs... that game shouldn't be that difficult...
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ ..我想玩玩自己编译的游戏，，看看有什么是不能用的
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ .. 我对于自己设计 武器比较反感，虽然这个比较好玩，，可是。。
<jiero> L-----D: 就是个 texture 吧
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 没有计划任务这个游戏所以垃圾。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§  。。 
<cleamoon> CyrusYzGTt, ...which game do you like then?
<jiero> banban 可怜的到处找 del 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cleamoon§ .. 额，， 
<jiero> cleamoon: 都会过去的，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ banban 那个 貌似是美女的家伙？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 斑斑和del是一对哦
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 或者曾经是
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，， 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也好久没见铃音姐姐了对吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯嗯，， 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 孽畜，都是你害的都不来了
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，有人喜欢重来敌人基地杀...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你才 孽畜，你全家都是孽畜
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cleamoon> programming is a kind of game...
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你竟然开始反击了，大概不准备自杀了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 这个与自杀无关
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt 要自杀？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 都是 jiero 害得，， 这个家伙要 跨省我
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 为夫求安慰
<adam8157> ... banban咋了
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 去找你的铃音姐姐吧~
<XiaoQing> zerta_D: 乃来啦~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 铃音姐只是我对于 铃音这部 动漫的喜爱，，的 爱屋及乌
<zerta_D> 嗯。
<zerta_D> 正被诺基亚账户折腾。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.itdcw.com/archives/47164
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 2011年广州市电池产品质量监督抽查结果 | 中国电池网
<XiaoQing> zerta_D: 咋啦
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 那也可以找她安慰~
<jiero> adam8157: 看推。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 也可以自慰~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不，，我要你安慰，，
<adam8157> jiero: 谁的推
<user8888> 请问一下各位
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..，， 
<jiero> adam8157: banban啊
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 说吧，， 
<user8888> 蓝牙耳机连电脑好不好连？
<user8888> 怎么感觉连接不上～～～
<jiero> user8888: 一放即用
<user8888> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> user8888: 电脑的是蓝牙模块，我花 $1.4买的。
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 蓝牙比较好连吧，， 
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 是耳机
<user8888> cy
<user8888> cy
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ Legends 更新了！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ 额，。。 木有。。所以围观
<user8888> CyrusYzGTt: 我准备买个蓝牙立体声耳机，用线连接的太麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> user8888§ ..
<MeaCulpa> jiero: /
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ??
<jiero> MeaCulpa_  http://legendsthegame.net/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Legends The Free Game
<cleamoon> jiero: this game seems to be fun.
<adam8157> RavenChan:  你也去袋鼠国了?
<jiero> cleamoon:  It unofficial Tribes 2 by the same authors for free
<jiero> RavenChan: 你在袋鼠国？
<jiero> RavenChan: 乌鸦很多哦。
<RavenChan> adam8157, jiero ?
<cleamoon> more and more games come to linux now~
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当啊，你读啥书？
<RavenChan> adam8157, jiero no, why would you ask....
<adam8157> jiero: ? 啥书?
<jiero> RavenChan: yesterday I met a crazy guy who is 13 years old and learning psychobiology at such an age... 
<lolicon> win8 接入wifi一秒钟
<lolicon> 不可能吧…… 。。。
<jiero> RavenChan: ok ,he's a Chinese traveller with parents.
<lolicon> 电脑够快，路由也跟不上啊……
<jiero> lolicon: 可能，对方识别出是windows，所以就开放了
<RavenChan> jiero, isn't that normal....?
<jiero> RavenChan: you too
<lolicon> jiero: 我觉得是一发现就自动连……用户选时直接改默认路由……
<jiero> RavenChan: clever kid you are.
<jiero> lolicon: 其实一秒钟足够长了
<jiero> lolicon: 激光瞄准要短得多
<lolicon> jiero: 扯太远了……
<jiero> lolicon: 对了，是不是笔记本的SATA和台式通用啊？
<lolicon> jiero: 为什么不通用……
<jiero> lolicon: 所以我可以把笔记本硬盘连到台式上？
<lolicon> jiero: 可以啊……
<jiero> lolicon: 因为笔记本是 2.5寸，台式3.5我一直以为不通用
<RavenChan> OTZ输入法又活了
<L-----D> lolicon, 连接wifi是有可能的 很早以前intel就有休眠时 利用wifi wol了
<lolicon> jiero: 大小问题而已……移动硬盘盒这玩意听说过不
<lolicon> L-----D: 那也得预先连……
<jiero> lolicon: 我没盒子。。。正因为有盒子我才以为需要转换！！！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> lolicon: 另外这个 2.5寸的速度是我这 3.5寸的 175%
<jiero> 虽然都是 7200转
<L-----D> lolicon, 那肯定要预先配置好 这样机器没启动 你也连上wifi了
<lolicon> jiero: 盒子只是把盘尺寸弄大……
<lolicon> jiero: 你3.5旧吧……
<lolicon> jiero: 我的5400……
<lolicon> jiero: 比台式的慢
<lolicon> jiero: 又不是数据库服务器，硬盘速度什么的大丈夫啊
<jiero> lolicon: 2007年的7200转比2010年的7200转传输速度慢43MB/s
<jiero> lolicon: 当然重要了，装载速度40%的差异啊。
<jiero> 这就是40%的系统速度差
<lolicon> jiero: 你测的是哪里啊……
<lolicon> 怎么差这么多
<lolicon> jiero: 哦有可能
<jiero> lolicon: 就是用通用的 hdparm 那个。
<lolicon> jiero: 盘面密度增加了
<lolicon> jiero: 转一圈，读的更多
<jiero> lolicon: 也是。
<jiero> lolicon: 80gb硬盘对比320GB硬盘
<lolicon> ……
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 15v15还说是网游...
<MeaCulpa> 要热闹才好
<jiero> MeaCulpa 这个？
<jiero> MeaCulpa 这个是免费的没那么多。
<jiero> MeaCulpa 你要看Tribes2的。http://matureasskickers.net/MISC/t2serverlist/?did=1&lid=0
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Tribes2 Server List
<MeaCulpa> ji	o
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 2001年的时候这就不简单了
<jiero> MeaCulpa？？
<jiero> MeaCulpa 说话说完整啊，否则打屁屁
<MeaCulpa> 我没想说什么
<MeaCulpa> 打错了
<user8888> 各位，gae是否已经被完全封锁了？
<user8888> 似乎完全不能访问了
<tenzu> tusooa: 祝贺兔嫂
<tusooa> tenzu: 哦。
<adam8157> tenzu: 兔嫂咋了
<tenzu> adam8157: 发帖达到4K
<adam8157> tenzu: 点点真厉害
<binker> 大家好
<XiaoQing> 好、、、
<L-----D> user8888, 不会啊 我还在用GoAgent翻墙呢
<tenzu> adam8157: humble bundle for 按猪出来了
<kk> binker, 好  ㍩ 
<binker> 有谁在用技嘉A75
<user8888> L-----D: 所以我比较奇怪
<adam8157> tenzu: 我又没有按猪...
<user8888> L-----D: goagent能够使用，但是直接访问我的twitter代理似乎访问不了
<binker> 用技嘉A75安装不了Ubuntu
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好久不见
<adam8157> tenzu: 还在度假呢?
<tenzu> adam8157: 哦了, 我还以为你有
<tenzu> jiero: 罗姐
<tenzu> adam8157: 我都回天津了你还没回帝都上班
<adam8157> tenzu: 已然在办公室了
<binker> 无法使用Live USB引导启动
<tenzu> adam8157: 看岔了...以为是陈述句...
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 那就不要用 Live USB
<adam8157> tenzu: 等下班中
<tenzu> adam8157: 主席归位了么?
<adam8157> roylez: 说你呢
<XiaoQing> http://coolshell.cn/articles/5987.html
<kk> XiaoQing,啥网址y 如何设计“找回用户帐号”功能 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<XiaoQing> 评论超长的神贴。。。。
<maplebeats> 终于上来了....
<william_pan> mysql
 * jiero 睡。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<MeaCulpa> ee则会呢有个玩家名字叫 zuo bi
<william_pan> 无版图安装后，啊怕其和mysql都正常，请问升级ubuntu会启动不起来吗
<jiero> 哦。。。banban
<jiero> MeaCulpa zuo bi～
<tenzu> humble bundle网站打不开...
<jiero> tenzu: 没啥，只有2个新的，不过对于没有android的我更无用了
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 中的 alternates 参数在邮件解析地址有什么作用？man 手册看得不是很懂？谢谢
<tenzu> jiero: 一共四个游戏, 似乎没什么意思
<jiero> tenzu: 我决定还是给 hedgewars 钱吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 可以考虑直接给我
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有用过 mutt
<CyrusYzGTt> mutter貌似用过，，不过是不同的
<jiero> tenzu: 为啥呢。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 然后我就能花了
<jiero> tenzu: 我想给不花的
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 找借口
<lpy> 请问在linux下怎样把html转换成pdf？
<tenzu> jiero: 给谁都会花掉
<jiero> wenq.org更新了！
<jiero> lpy:  打印
<amoskong> lpy, openoffice 也可以转换
<tenzu> jiero: 总感觉页面有点乱
<lpy> 有没有什么命令可以转换？
<adam8157> lpy: htmldoc?
<lpy> adam8157: 什么？
<adam8157> lpy: HTMLDOC converts Hyper-Text Markup Language ("HTML") files and web pages into indexed HTML, Adobe® PostScript®, or Adobe Portable Document Format ("PDF") files.
<amoskong> lpy, http://pdfcrowd.com/
<kk> amoskong,啥网址y Convert HTML to PDF online, Web/HTML to PDF API
<lolicon> lpy: 打印……
<lpy> 谢谢～
<adam8157> if_else: 那个参数是声明你的所有邮件地址
<adam8157> if_else: 会影响匹配匹配
<jiero> tenzu: 回国后一定买个国内 云服务器做游戏服务器。。。
<lpy> 多个html组合成一个pdf呢？= =。
<tenzu> jiero: 我喜欢玩单机游戏, 这样就可以修改了
<jiero> tenzu: 网络的也可以，作为管理员
<jiero> tenzu: 比如 
<jiero> FPS 可以改重力，伤害程度，打人
<binker> namoamitabuddha：那用什么安装阿》
<tenzu> jiero: 如果我是GM,会天下大乱
<jiero> tenzu: 可以让某人跳起来之后突然把重力调高，直接摔死
<tenzu> jiero: 你是个暴力姐
<jiero> tenzu: 可以打耳光打的晕头转向
<jiero> tenzu: 当然可以从楼上打下去摔死也是
<jiero> tenzu: 也可以从天上往下丢炸弹
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 硬盤安裝
<binker> 只好用LIVE USB安装
<binker> 但是总是无法启动
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 你如何硬盤安裝的
<binker> 在主板里面都已经设置USB启动了
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 我說硬盤安裝方式
<binker> 硬盘安装是我把硬盘拆下来，挂载到我的笔记本电脑上
<binker> 在我的笔记本电脑上把系统文件安装到那个硬盘上
<binker> 以前用这样的安装方式是可以的
<binker> 我帮同事安装过
<binker> 也是用技嘉的主板
<binker> 都是64位的Ubuntu系统
<binker> 不过主板的芯片组和现在的A75主板不一样
<binker> 我怀疑是主板芯片组比较新的缘故
<jiero> 谁用过 ATI HD2400 Pro 好用吗？
<binker> 所以无法使用Ubuntu的LIVE USB系统启动
<binker> 但是可以使用win7的U盘启动
<jiero> binker 更新 bios 啊。
<binker> 最后只好先安装一个Win7系统
<binker> 我本来不想安装我in
<jiero> binker 问 的
<binker> 不想安装win7
<jiero> binker 去问那个厂商的售后
<jiero> tenzu:  单机好玩的游戏现在真不多了
<tenzu> jiero: GTA系列都还不错
<tenzu> jiero: 还有COD系列, 别的我不怎么关注了
<maplebeats> galgmae
<maplebeats> galgame...
<binker> bios是最新的了
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。这两个我都没关注过～
<binker> 技嘉A75+AMD A8 3850+金士顿骇客神条双通道8GB DDR3 1600 完美运行使命召唤8 
 * jiero 没玩过使命召唤，只是看到了视频觉得好无聊啊。。。
<fzfh> ls
 * jiero 玩二战游戏只沉迷过一个 hidden and dangerous
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 其实不想玩游戏
<binker> 就是想看一下硬件的性能到底如何
<binker> 现在 在虚拟机里面可以流畅播放全高清的视频
<jiero> binker: 不要把视频播放看，都是恶心的啥硬件加速搞定。
<jiero> binker: 一个$5的显卡就能彻底破解1080P
<binker> 我用的是集成的显卡
<jiero> binker: $5的集成显卡，
<jiero> binker: 整机共卖 $25的 Raspberry Pi
<binker> 能在虚拟机里面完美播放1080p说明主机的性能已经很强大了
<jiero> binker: 显卡只值 $5，跑 1080 P
<binker> 我现在的笔记本连1080p都跑不动呢
<jiero> 还能跑1080P 30帧 的 3D游戏
<jiero> binker: 就是无聊的硬件/专利支持啥的
<binker> 在虚拟机里就更别想了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我的想法就是在主机上安装一个Ubuntu
<binker> 现在还是没有能够实现
<binker> 没时间弄了
<binker> 现在要上班了
<jiero> binker: 那就算了。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 有点遗憾阿
<binker> 很不甘心
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 嘗試 Debian
<binker> 没DEBIAN的光盘映像文件
<namoamitabuddha> binker: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/installmanual
<binker> 那个还要下载的
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian squeeze -- Installation Guide 
<namoamitabuddha> binker: Debian 有安裝手冊，很詳細
<binker> 我现在没有网络流量
<binker> 我有安装手册阿
<binker> 就是没有流量
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 那以後弄
<binker> 我用手机连接上网的
<binker> 没流量
<binker> 不能下载大文件
<binker> 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 那你 Ubuntu 從哪裏搞的
<binker> 我在考虑要不要买英特尔的处理器
<binker> Ubuntu是以前下载的阿
<lolicon> 没有网络
<binker> 流量用快要完了
<lolicon> 都不好搞
<namoamitabuddha> binker: Debian 手冊比較全的，Ubuntu 我不清楚
<binker> 所以现在不能下载
<binker> 有网络阿
<binker> 我没时间去下载
<binker> 比较麻烦
<binker> 等12.04正式版出来我再整一个主机
<binker> 蛮喜欢APU的。
<namoamitabuddha> 一般來說 Ubuntu 沒 Debian 穩定，而且 Debian 更加 Free
<cleamoon> binker: which cpu are you going to buy if you don't buy intel? loongson?
<binker> 我一直以来都是倾向于使用AMD的处理器
<binker> 以前也有使用英特尔的处理器
<binker> 奔腾4 的超线程630
<binker> 还有奔腾D
<binker> 发热量很大
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 你現在手頭的是啥 Ubuntu
<binker> 开机就像火炉一样
<binker> 我现在用的是Ubuntu 10.04 LTS AMD64
<binker> 在笔记本上的单系统
<tusooa> ls
<binker> 完美运行
<binker> 长时间不间断运行
<namoamitabuddha> binker: ISO 也是 10.04 咯？
<binker> 几天几夜不用关机，照样完美稳定运行
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 10.04 是 LTS，比較穩定的
<binker> 不是
<binker> 我准备在新主机安装的是11.10
<binker> 我在虚拟机上运行LIVECD
<namoamitabuddha> binker: 如果你堅持要用 Ubuntu 那還是建議你等到 12.04 LTS 比較好
<binker> 然后把系统安装到那个主机的硬盘上 
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我没有更换系统
<CryusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha: 你这ubuntu黑
<cleamoon> binker: why is amd better?
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<binker> 一直在用LTS
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ??
<CryusYzGTt> binker: 我跟你一样 10.04.3 在等 12.04
<binker> 从UBUNTU8.04开始用
<binker> 那时候用8.04也是配置的很完美
<binker> 各种3D桌面显示特效都支持
<binker> 后来升级到10.04就无法使用那么多的3D特效了
<binker> 不过也好，现在也是很完美了
<binker> 因为现在的系统已经不再折腾什么3D特效了
<binker> 已经过了新鲜劲
<binker> 最重要的是能用Ubuntu做些事情
<binker> 系统能够高效稳定运行
<binker> 这些才是最重要的
<binker> 上网的时候，可以清爽浏览网页
<binker> 不用太为网页上的一大堆漂浮广告烦恼
<binker> Ubuntu用久了，顺手，
<binker> 自己觉得很舒服
<cleamoon> binker: gnome?
<binker> cleamoon：你不能用中文输入法么？
<binker> 我用的就是Gnome
<cleamoon> binker: no good input metod on n900...
<binker> 用AMD是性价比
<cleamoon> binker: gnome is slow...
<binker> 就是AMD的处理器价格比英特尔的处理器价格便宜一点
<binker> 好吃不贵
<jyfl987> 感觉lucid还不错 除了那界面
<jyfl987> 好在我用 i3wm
<namoamitabuddha> namoamitabuddha: 你这ubuntu黑
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: namoamitabuddha: 你这ubuntu黑
<binker> lucid的界面很不错阿
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..我不用ubuntu
<binker> 个人的感觉
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我問你這話啥意思
<binker> 	
<binker> cleamoon：GNOME不会很慢
<binker> 也许是我用习惯了
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 你不是对着我说话么
<binker> 你用的是N900？
<binker> jyfl987：你自己安装的主机么？
<binker> 你用的是i3多少钱阿？
<cleamoon> binker: yes, n900. i feel even awesome is slow...
<jyfl987> binker: 这不是废话
<jyfl987> binker: 额 我说我的wm是 i3wm 不是处理器 我处理器是i7
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你很可爱阿 哈哈
<binker> 我在考虑下一台主机要不要更换到英特尔的平台
<psychologe> cleamoon, N900机友 
<binker> jyfl987：哦
<binker> i7
<binker> 有米阿
<binker> 发热量大么？
<binker> 我现在对发热量很在乎
<binker> 处理器和显卡什么的最好是不要太大的发热量
<binker> 喜欢冷静的主机
<binker> 现在的主机硬件性能已经非常强劲‘
<binker> 只是硬盘速度是系统性能的瓶颈
<jyfl987> 没感觉有发热
<jyfl987> 当然我也喜欢arm mips的主机 奈何零售市场上搞不到这种的
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 就是
<jyfl987> 我最希望的是搞到那个百核的mips处理器来做桌面用
<binker> 我想弄一台大内存的主机
<jyfl987> 不过现在看来 arm的估计过几年就可以上桌面了
<jyfl987> 我已经有大内存了 16G
<binker> 用来跑虚拟机
<binker> 用内存来虚拟成硬盘
<binker> 这样，系统的磁盘性能会好一点
<jyfl987> 现在我也没怎么用那机器
<jyfl987> 主要是当初没想好 买了个电源来太吵了 nnd
<binker> 下一台主机要16GB的内存
<binker> 固态硬盘做系统盘
<binker> 外加一个外置的机械硬盘阵列
<jyfl987> 下一台可以32G拉
<jyfl987> 现在已经有8G单条的了
<jyfl987> 还有6插槽的板子 额
<binker> 现在买的8GB双通道DDR3 1600 金士顿骇客神条才339
<binker> 16GB才678
<jyfl987> 是阿
<jyfl987> 很便宜的
<binker> ARM的还有很多路要走呢
<binker> arm的处理器还不支持64位运算
<binker> 现在都是64位运算的天下了
<jyfl987> 谁说的 arm刚出了64bit的
<binker> 离量产还远着呢
<binker> 从发布到生产
<maplebeats> ARM V6处理器笑着路过...卡死了
<binker> 然后到用户手上需要一段时间
<lolicon> 最好是大内存强U
<lolicon> 硬盘什么的可以外接……把主机弄小弄轻，配个显示屏当平板用……
<binker> 嗯
<binker> ARM的处理器还需要有相关的软件开发工具提供支持才行
<binker> ARM表示将在2012年披露基于ARMv8架构的新处理器，不过消费级和企业级的原型系统都要到2014年才会出炉
<binker> 这个消息意味着人们都等到花儿也谢了
<binker> 两年的时间，AMD和英特尔说不定已经进化出128位的新架构多核心处理器了
<maplebeats> 个人觉得,还是inter比较靠谱
<maplebeats> compiz使用久了cpu会一直涨,一直涨..然后卡死个人...有人一样没
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我問你說“你这ubuntu黑”是啥意思
<binker> 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..不知道。。 反正。。
<binker> 是你的主机发热了吧
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 內存泄露？
<binker> 说的是cpu
<binker> 跟内存没关系
<namoamitabuddha> 有關系
<maplebeats> 应该是内存泄露,虽然是CPU涨...
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 不知道你開 SysRq 不
<maplebeats> 那是什么~
<binker> 我遇到的是用OPENOFFICE就会吃掉大量的内存
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 當內核發生問題的時候處理的
<binker> 直到系统无法运行为止
<maplebeats> 会遇到...
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-sysrq/index.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: 利用 SysRq 键排除和诊断系统故障
<binker> OpenOffice的运行非常吃内存
<maplebeats> 只内存不怕...
<binker> 我3GB的运行内存都不够用
<binker> 真是佩服了
<maplebeats> 卡死人才恶心
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: OOM Killer
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: firefox 啥的卡死的時候我用的
<maplebeats> compiz --replace就会正常,真是烦啊
<maplebeats> 以前ff会卡死我,现在不会了
<maplebeats> 这内存泄漏遇见的人不少...
<namoamitabuddha> 好像是 linux 內核的問題
<CyrusYzGTt> 我通常是 chrome遇到内存泄漏
<namoamitabuddha> linux 內核對這方面處理好像不太給力
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 吃了吗~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 还木有，，我自己刚刚煮了水饺，，说明书上有煮的方法，
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 吃完水饺，就等妈妈做饭
<maplebeats> chromium我一运行,xorg占的cpu就上去了...
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 这是什么意思。。。。
<fvw> cfy: emacs quickfix  有吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..表示 木有吃
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你一天吃六顿？
<fvw> cfy: 就是 make玩了 的错误跳转
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..只是今天
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 今天比较无聊，， 想看 AV 可是 alsa 1.0.25-1 出问题了，，降级也不能用，，
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哦~
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你妈和你住一起?
<binker> 把内存吃完了就卡住了
<binker> 还吃饺子呢‘
<binker> 吃烧烤了
<XiaoQing> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..嗯，还有 兄弟姐妹，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 傻傻的
<jiero> XiaoQing: 小强
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 。。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫啊。。
<XiaoQing> 童鞋们  刚才一童鞋问我为什么他上不了G+  我怎么回答
<binker> jiero 2012年02月01日 19时31分45秒
<binker> XiaoQing应该叫做小青
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 就说 你不是 gfw魔神的 朋友
<XiaoQing> binker: 恩恩
<binker> 就说不上拉
<binker> 反正G+也没啥
<binker> 对吧
<binker> 叫他上Q+
<binker> 嘿嘿
<XiaoQing> binker: 囧  关键现在他主动问我要啊
<XiaoQing> binker: 我想我还是帮帮这位同学好  他思维挺开阔的  和普通同学不一样
<XiaoQing> binker: 不上G+  上啥啊
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 你就回答， 因为 gfw 金盾的存在
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我直接把GFW的link给他了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 给她 tor 这个软件的使用和教程
<XiaoQing> binker: 我前几天在网易和新浪上转了转 不是博文 就是评论 石破惊天。。  然后我就觉得我只能转转G+了 谁知 今天得知 他们都以不看春晚为荣
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 是“他”
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 她
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。
<XiaoQing> 他！！！！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 她
<jiero> 哦。  我至今不会刮胡子
<jiero> 没用过洗面产品
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我从没画过妆。。
<binker> 我也没看春晚
<binker> 我在折腾安装新的主机
<binker> 所以没有看春晚哦
<binker> 大把的人没有化过妆
<XiaoQing> jiero: 我几年没搽雪花膏。。。。（如果你懂的话）
<XiaoQing> binker: (⊙o⊙)…  你上街看看去 多少妹纸没化妆？
<binker> 见的都是大猫级别
<binker> 很少看见梅子
<XiaoQing> 。。。
<binker> 化妆都是小姐阿
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。
<binker> 一看就知道是小姐了
<binker> 妖艳
<XiaoQing> binker: 你是有多少年没上街了。。。
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 怎么如此说
<binker> 这是事实哦
<binker> 化妆的人少
<binker> 也许你们那里化妆的人多吧
<binker> 这里都比较简单
<Zertad> Hey
<XiaoQing> binker: 也是。。。
<binker> 没有人弄那些
<XiaoQing> binker: 我们这里 高中学生就很会打扮自己了
<binker> 不过，以后可能会慢慢流行吧
<XiaoQing> binker: 你哪里的。。。
<Zertad> 用n9聊irc也还不错。
<binker> 要去吃饭了没
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..我这里，，当时，高中都木有化妆99% ，，都是 素颜的，，
<Zertad> 只是，打字速度太慢。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。。。  SSH不稳定给我看了。。 干菜断了
<XiaoQing> Zerta。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你该不会爱上了那1%吧？
<XiaoQing> ;-)
<Zertad> n9自带的输入法不大给力。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..额，， 不会，， 1% 不喜欢， 太虚荣，不切实际， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙o⊙)…  我要是说 我就是那1% 肿么办
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 这里是沿海
<XiaoQing> binker: 我也沿海。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..额，，好吧，， 只要我喜欢的，一般不太过分还可以接受
<XiaoQing> 牡蛎 20块钱一盘。。。
<binker> 小地方
<XiaoQing> binker: 我也是小地方。。
<XiaoQing> binker: 咱不会是老乡吧。。。
<binker> 牡蛎是10块钱一斤
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我要是很过分很过分 怎么办 
<binker> 鲜美阿
<XiaoQing> binker: 那一盘应该不止2斤。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 将你关监禁，。 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我打错了。。。
<binker> 你是带盘子称么?
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我想说 额。。
<XiaoQing> binker: 据估计
<XiaoQing> binker: 因为是满满一盘子
<binker> o 
<binker> 前几天去泡温泉
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不用解释，， 你有sm倾向，，理解，我会尽情 sm你的
<XiaoQing> binker: 我前几天也去了。。。。
<binker> 你去的哪里
<XiaoQing> binker: 大哥  求求你把，，，， 你到底是哪儿的。。。
<XiaoQing> binker: 你先说。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 去你大爷的
<binker> 我们去的千江
<XiaoQing> binker: 我去得汤上。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 
<binker> 汤坑
<binker> 哈
<XiaoQing> ，。。
<XiaoQing> binker: 你广州啊？
<XiaoQing> binker: 我山东的。。。。  擦
<LOL_> 大家晚上好
<binker> 回来的路上去吃晚饭
<binker> 被宰了
<binker> 超级冤枉
<binker> 一盘鲜鱼被坑了70
<LOL_> 。。。
<XiaoQing> 我忽然想听好俗好俗的中国歌曲
<XiaoQing> 求推荐。。。
<XiaoQing> 荷塘月色类的就免了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 十八摸
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 恩  莫你的小弟弟
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 烟花易冷
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 月光光照地塘
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 好主意  好久没听了
<user88881> 京剧
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 好啊，我摸你的 小妹妹
<user88881> 义勇军进行曲
<oneju> 月亮之上
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 小妹妹是啥。。。
<XiaoQing> user88881: 京剧 推荐啥
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 水果姐离婚了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..你 经疼 的地方
<XiaoQing> oneju: 还是蛮有气势的歌曲 哈哈
<user88881> 目连救母
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 嗷。。
<user88881> XiaoQing: 目连救母
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 水果姐是谁。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<user88881> XiaoQing: 穆桂英挂帅
<LOL_> XiaoQing: katy perry
<XiaoQing> user88881: 我还是挺昆曲吧。。。
<user88881> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 不是很喜欢她
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ moon river
<XiaoQing> 尽管挺多了也会比较舒服。。
<XiaoQing> 而且是  中国歌曲！！！
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我现在很喜欢她前男友的哥，travie mccoy
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§  moon river
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我很不明白的是 为啥 Last Friday Night挂Top 50挂了那么久。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: Grammy又快开始了吧，好久没关注音乐和时尚了
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我也是。。
<XiaoQing> 我是俗人 不懂音乐 也就听听歌~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: adel jessica j她们也都很不错
<binker> 嗯
<XiaoQing> adele？
<XiaoQing> 还阔以吧。。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: bruno mars也很好
<XiaoQing> 好吧 我承认 Lighters 听多了也会有感情
<LOL_> XiaoQing: rolling in the deep someone like you 
<XiaoQing> 但我还是比较喜欢安静一点 纯一点的歌
<XiaoQing> 或者 乡村风的
<XiaoQing> Taylor听了就喜欢~
<XiaoQing> 还有 the band perry
<LOL_> XiaoQing: lighters是我去年高考完两个小时后第一次听到的哥
<XiaoQing> LOL_: adele这两首歌自从我听了第一次之后  就一直躺在我mp3里了
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> 高考多少分~
<XiaoQing> 哪个省
<XiaoQing> 我开始听 游园惊梦 了  阿门
<binker> 在听 天门鬼叫
<binker> 嘿嘿
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 刚高考完，心里其实有点失落感，怕考不好，就听歌放松下，于是就搜到了lighters,很喜欢，因为我最喜欢eminem,
<XiaoQing> 他有点老了
<XiaoQing> 布鲁诺才是新生势力~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 但我喜欢他
<XiaoQing> 好吧
<XiaoQing> 中文 中文！！！
<XiaoQing> （我也比较喜欢她）
<XiaoQing> 他
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 去年Grammy上的live实在是太棒了，
<XiaoQing> 从来没看过
<XiaoQing> 不过Taylor 应该得奖了吧
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 躲到哪里去了
<LOL_> XiaoQing: love the way you lie part ii, i need a doctor
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你不知道你不在我会空虚嘛~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 。。 想你
<LOL_> XiaoQing: i need a doctor 的那个live是我看过现场里最激动的，
<XiaoQing> LOL_: love the way you lie 不记得什么时候第一次听了   总之当时就很喜欢 最近把上一个手机找出来 内存卡还在里面  就打开听歌 结果 rihanna那充满穿透力的声音一响起  我就抑制不住激动了。。
<XiaoQing> 其实我觉得像这种饶舌的歌曲 还是女声的配合比较出彩
<XiaoQing> 同类型的  jay-z 的history
<XiaoQing> coming home （不记得谁的了）
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我知道
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 你说的那个现场 我可能看过
<XiaoQing> 在一个总结上半年精彩live的集合里  好像有
<LOL_> XiaoQing: skylor grey 和puff daddy
<lolicon> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av208416/
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y 一台开启毁灭模式的洗衣机 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~
<XiaoQing> :)
<XiaoQing> 对~
<XiaoQing> 不过我觉得看过最震撼的还是 碧昂斯的~
<XiaoQing> 我去找找link
<LOL_> XiaoQing: jay-z老婆的假怀孕，现在挺火的
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我貌似没关注过歌意外的东西。。
<XiaoQing> 以外
 * ericsimith 你们都用什么下载工具啊，我想找个全能一点的
<XiaoQing> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgxMTMxNjk2.html
<kk> XiaoQing,啥网址y 【猴姆独家】Diva撑起半边天！2011上半年最精彩震撼现场精选合辑！你绝对不能错过！爽爆你一小时！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 2pac和dr.dre eminem puff daddy jay-z他们可以算是一輩的，kanye west应该算晚辈
<XiaoQing> 我不太喜欢电音和饶舌之类的  只是偶尔听听  
<LOL_> 我有时也听听苏打绿的歌
<XiaoQing> 这个。。。
<LOL_> 还有周杰伦的，只不过现在他的歌不听了
<XiaoQing> 我以前听过一两首 上次去KTV  同学点了他一首  回家找了原唱  曲风很好 声音不够纯
<LOL_> 中文歌现在很少听
 * ericsimith 你们都用什么下载工具啊，我想找个全能一点的
<XiaoQing> ericsimith: 用浏览器自带的  lol
<LOL_> b.o.b bruno mars有时也听
<LOL_> 还有mika的
<ericsimith> XiaoQing: 那你的自带浏览器能下电驴吗
<XiaoQing> 很好
<XiaoQing> 打错。。
<XiaoQing> ericsimith: 我不用下AV  不需要下载工具  ;)
<LOL_> 黑眼豆豆的都是party风
<ericsimith> XiaoQing: 我也不下AV，我下pdf，有很多好东西
<MaskRay> ericsimith: wget curl
<LOL_> sean kingston收了iyaz
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 刚想跟你说  对于黑眼豆豆 我怎么也喜欢不起来
<LOL_> eminem收了50 cent
<XiaoQing> ericsimith: 哈哈 开玩笑啦
<ericsimith> MaskRay: aria呢，你觉得哪个好
<ericsimith> XiaoQing: 谢谢，:-)，这样就不紧张来
<LOL_> kanye west收了 kid ...
<XiaoQing> ericsimith: 哈哈
<ericsimith> MaskRay: wget，curl，aria2，都有什么优点和缺点啊
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 还有啊  adele的歌 翻唱频率很高~
<LOL_> 还老萌物justin bieber
<XiaoQing> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQ0MzUyNDQ4.html
<kk> XiaoQing,啥网址y 【猴姆独家】全球71位达人翻唱Adele神曲Rolling In The Deep混音！你最喜欢哪个 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<ericsimith> MaskRay: 听说还有downthemall
<XiaoQing> 不听贾斯汀的飘过
<ericsimith> MaskRay: 太多了，我都有点混乱了
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 嗯，都说她的那首someone like you很好，翻唱也多，比如林肯公园
<XiaoQing> 林肯听过一点  这个实在是太老了
<wuji> 首次来、、多多关照、
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 还有justin timberlake
<wuji> ／user
<XiaoQing> 那个home版的someone like you  听了创作背景 我就不可遏止的爱上了这首歌
<XiaoQing> wuji: 真的假的
<LOL_> XiaoQing: timberland
<XiaoQing> 擦  突然忘了那首最著名的个了
<XiaoQing> apologise
<XiaoQing> 有次 我们学校对面的技校在放这首歌 而我们学校只能天天放 春天的芭蕾啊 龙文啊 凤凰传奇啊  伤不起啊。。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: travie maccoy和bruno mars的百万富翁也很好听，apologise是onerepublic唱的，我现在有那首歌的ape格式
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 比特率好像过了一千
<XiaoQing> 啥是比特率
<XiaoQing> 我听的是timberland版本的啊、、
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你没玩过foobar2000?
<XiaoQing> 我貌似记得 我曾经安装过
<LOL_> XiaoQing: ape flac wav你没听过这种格式的音乐？
<stock-cn> LOL_: 听过的
<XiaoQing> flac是无损么。。。
<XiaoQing> wav听说过 ，，。。。
<MaskRay> ericsimith: wget和curl的选择真的很纠结，curl应该把wget的mirror功能整合进去
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 嗯
<edison0354> roylez: 伤不起……chrome dev更新了以后打开B站会卡死……
<stock-cn> LOL_: 我打酱油的时候听过
<roylez> edison0354: .
<MaskRay> ericsimith: downthemall是firefox插件，和wget curl用途不一样
<edison0354> MaskRay: 大神乃自己改一个吧……
<LOL_> stock-cn: 。。。
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我说过的 我听得是歌  不是音乐 我大多数不懂的
<edison0354> roylez: 现在只能打开A站了……
<MaskRay> edison0354: 大神你写把
<edison0354> roylez: 伤不起啊伤不起……
<edison0354> MaskRay: 我显然是路边的菜叶子……
<MaskRay> edison0354: 我是吃菜叶子的虫子
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我到是听的是音乐，很少看歌词，除非是rap,
<XiaoQing> 。。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 纯音乐也听过不少
<XiaoQing> 大多时候  我也不看歌词
<XiaoQing> 我就听过神秘园。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 比如童年
<XiaoQing> 不喜日本大神
<edison0354> roylez: http://blog.renren.com/share/123722460/11405960543?from=0101010202&ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=102&fin=0&ff_id=123722460
<kk> edison0354,啥网址y 【转】找不到女友的男生，有一個共同點：不懂怎麼發短信！ – 【人人分享-人人网】
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我最喜欢的就是a screat gardon
<roylez> edison0354: 有道理
<MaskRay> 求纯音乐
<XiaoQing> a song from screat gardon?
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 它真的很悲伤
<edison0354> MaskRay: 听泽野弘之的BGM去吧……
<XiaoQing> 我喜欢的很多  nocturne  the promise
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 嗯
<XiaoQing> 很多高三的夜晚 我都喜欢让the promise 陪着我
<edison0354> MaskRay: 梶浦由记的还有
<edison0354> roylez: 对啊，F/Z的OST还没发售啊……
<XiaoQing> 其实 nightwish的无歌词音乐我也很喜欢。。。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 蓝色多闹和
<XiaoQing> 这算不算两个极端。。。
<XiaoQing> (⊙o⊙)…
<XiaoQing> 不是很喜欢那种
<XiaoQing> 有一首 风居住的街道 你知道呗~
<XiaoQing> 二胡+钢琴
<\b> XiaoQing:  小芹 ?
<XiaoQing> \b: 拼音没学好
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 那都是很久以前的事了，我现在几乎没听过那种音乐了
<\b> 贝戈戈呢
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 天空之城
<XiaoQing> http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/262358
<kk> XiaoQing,啥网址y 【MV】Rolling In The Deep 父女翻唱-Jorge Narvaez (JorgeNarvaez&AlexaNarvaez)-MV在线观看-高清MV|MTV歌曲|歌词|下载-音悦Tai-看好音乐
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 还有龙猫
<XiaoQing> 这个小孩子真的太萌了~~
<XiaoQing> 天空之城 我听过至少30个版本
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 用點陣字體了？
<XiaoQing> 还是 电 木吉他是王道
<LOL_> 天空之城，我最喜欢木吉他和八音盒版本的
<woju> XiaoQing: LOL_ 你们两个结婚吧
<XiaoQing> lol
<LOL_> woju: 。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 将 wuji 和 LOL_ 拖出去 凌迟
<XiaoQing> :-D
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Hi
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 没
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 惹急了我，写个bot办了你，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧，， 我问 roylez 拿 OP t cfy 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我設置了自動 點陣，好像是如果訪問的網頁用點陣字體他就用了
<lolicon> LOL_: 最燃那个是武道馆千人合唱
<XiaoQing> 小娟吟唱版也很好 哈哈
<wuji> 额、、俺们正在看昨使用的、、
<CyrusYzGTt> wuji§ woji是不是你的
<LOL_> 天空之城就是合唱的
<woju> 踢我做什么阿？
<woju> 我才说一句话
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我正在一对美女姐妹翻唱神滚  她俩让我小青了小清河小白。。。
<woju> 我是woju，不是woji
<XiaoQing> woju: 因为你说错话了  哈哈
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 踢错大牛了?  :)
<wuji> 唉、、一介新手。我就是我，没别的号、、
<woju> 对，我是新手
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 没有踢错 woju 说 要 LOL_ 和 XiaoQing 结婚
<\b> ...
<woju> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> woju: 你改名叫 wiju  这样你俩名字就合体了~
<CyrusYzGTt> 忘了还有 lol_
<wuji> 汗、
<LOL_> roylez: ，，，
<roylez> LOL_: 我对不起你
<\b> CyrusYzGTt: 你改名小二黑吧。赵树理的小说里是小二黑和小芹结婚的..
<LOL_> roylez: 你咋能这样呢
<roylez> LOL_: lol
<LOL_> roylez: ，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> \b§ 呵呵。。 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你妹,too
<LOL_> XiaoQing: the song of silence
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 怎么弄的
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 恩  有印象~
<MaskRay> sound
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 当年the graduate的主题曲
<LOL_> MaskRay: 英文不好，见谅
<XiaoQing> 不是有个斯卡布罗集市？
<XiaoQing> 、、、、
<XiaoQing> 越说越老了。。。。
<LOL_> the sound of silence
<XiaoQing> 都要追溯到甲壳虫的年代了。。。。
<LOL_> 嗯，还有那个集市
<MaskRay> 大教堂？
<\b> 追溯到帝尧曰放勋年代
<LOL_> 啥大教堂？是毕业生的另一首歌，那个集市
<XiaoQing> 华语歌曲！！ 我现在要听中文的！
<LOL_> 当年貌似是毕业生打败了阿甘正传
<LOL_> 虽然他们两部都是很好的电影
<\b> 都没看过的路过...
<LOL_> 现在很难排出以前那样经典的电影l，，，
<XiaoQing> 好吧 我看阿甘看的没滋没味的。。。
<LOL_> 还有那个rainman
<XiaoQing> 雨人 还好点。。。
<XiaoQing> 90年代的片子 最崇拜肖申克
<XiaoQing> 第二  完美世界
<lolicon> XiaoQing: 同
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: dpkg-reconfigure, 我不清楚內部原理
<LOL_> brazil是最看不懂的一部片子
<XiaoQing> 再其他 感觉 虽然寓意深刻 但在我看来还是那么回事。。。
<jiero> roylez: 你竟然道歉了！！！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 人哦用、
<LOL_> 肖申克不是很喜欢，最爱毕业生
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。
<jiero> roylez: 今天太阳会从天上降下来吗。。。。
<XiaoQing> 你能想象嘛  当年一个什么都不知道的小女生  看了肖申克的震撼。。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 可能是性别问题
 * jiero 还没听说过 肖申克
<XiaoQing> 听说 教父也是一部很伟大的片子
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我有一个女同学最喜欢的电影就是肖申克的救赎，可能女生比较喜欢吧
<XiaoQing> 、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、、
<lolicon> jiero: 那个老伯
<XiaoQing> lolicon: 女生好。。
<lolicon> jiero: 出狱后自杀……
<lolicon> jiero: 太震撼了……
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 教父，嗯差buduo
<XiaoQing> 老布~
<jiero> lolicon: ？
<jiero> lolicon: 猫球喜欢毛线？
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 新的了的名单
<lolicon> jiero: 肖申克的救赎
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 没看过 你的名字真难打、。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你不会用补全？
<jiero> lolicon: 肖申克的救赎=老伯出狱后自杀->震撼
<XiaoQing> 你和 lolicon 一起在的时候  用补全 和不用 基本没区别
<ericsimith> Meaculpa： 问你aria2怎么用啊，我装了，可是不知道怎么用
<lolicon> jiero: 你看了就明白了
<jiero> ericsimith:  aria2c ***\
<jiero> lolicon: 没。我还是写书吧
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 加勒比海盗第二部，也很不错，尤其是杰克和伊丽莎白的感情问题
<XiaoQing> 美国近几年的大片没怎么看。。
<jiero> lolicon: 我发现我是一群利群羔羊的旅伴
<jiero> 杰克和伊丽莎白最后一起了？
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我在怀疑我们接下来是不是还要谈谈文学。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 傲慢与偏见
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观 
<jiero> 谈谈人类感情学，不是文学
<XiaoQing> 要说情感问题 我觉得国产《一夜未了情》也要很伟大
<LOL_> jiero: 没
<jiero> LOL_: 都死了？
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 05年那个？
<LOL_> jiero: ...
<XiaoQing> 凯拉 奈特莉 应该是这名。。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 嗯
<woju> 写作是学不来的，和写字一样，都是靠天分靠性格。
<XiaoQing> 她这几年有部片子 《一夜迷情》 也很好
<XiaoQing> 虽说他不是什么美女 但我特别喜欢她的笑  ~
<jiero> 这女的长的很可怕哦
<jiero> 可以很可怕
<LOL_> XiaoQing: jessica alba在美国挺红的
<jiero> 可以是梦魇
<ericsimith> jiero: 那你的意思就是后面跟什么，举个例子吧
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我感觉她长的很不错
<XiaoQing> 好吧  我先google下。。
<jiero> ericsimith: 什么啊。。。
<XiaoQing> (⊙o⊙)…  不喜欢 ;)
<jiero> ericsimith: 你是哪个潜水员？
<ericsimith> jiero: aira2怎么用
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我是说凯拉长的很不错，
<ericsimith> jiero: 你刚才说来我还有点不明白
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 但是我懷疑，bitmapfont 是否有利
<XiaoQing> 噢噢 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 公主日记
<XiaoQing> 不知道。。
<XiaoQing> 我看电影很少。
<LOL_> 。。。
<jiero> ericsimith:  aria2c ftp://g.org/puzzle.xz ftp://g.org/puzzle.xz.bitorrent  之类的
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 恐怖游轮是部不错的电影
<jiero> ericsimith: 去看 ubuntu 中文 论坛的 wiki，我写了，懒得帮你搬来
<ericsimith> jiero: 那它把东西下到哪里，还有它能下电驴吗
<jiero> ericsimith: 去看基础，
<namoamitabuddha> ericsimith: aria2 還是看他官方 Wiki
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 还有bbc拍的折磨
<XiaoQing> 木看过
<XiaoQing> 啥题材的
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 死神来了里面的女猪脚长的不错
 * ericsimith 我先一个一个看，非常感谢
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 比如第二部和第三部的，
 * jiero 不看电影了，都差不多。
<jiero> 和故事啥的没区别
<XiaoQing> 嗷  木看过  我最近听人说他无聊 就去看了死神来了 第四部
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 还用神鬼战士，斯巴达三百，等等
<XiaoQing> 都木看过。。 哈哈
 * jiero 觉得不参与就没意思
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 其实男生看电影有时就只是想看美女而已，哈哈
<XiaoQing> 好吧。。
<wuji> 看电影不目止只此、、、
<wuji> 战争、历史、题材的、
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我其实很喜欢松岛枫，虽然我只看过她的一部作品
<XiaoQing> 嗷  拯救大兵瑞恩也挺好的。。。
<XiaoQing> 那战争场面。。
<alpha080> 你错了，有的男生看电影其实只是想看美男而已。
<woju> wuji: 我们俩是兄弟哦
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 岛国的？
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。
<LOL_> alpha080: 是伪娘，lol
<wuji> 好兄弟、、呵、
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 我感觉她很漂亮，可能我们的审美观不同
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍭ 
<phoenixlzx> 各位，用traceroute检查网络应该是什么命令
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 她的好多照片不雅啊。。。
<XiaoQing> 我只对美女的脸蛋感兴趣  对她下面没兴趣
<phoenixlzx> traceroute: sendto: Network is unreachable
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 周伟彤的呢？？
<LOL_> XiaoQing: ...
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我擦
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 乃小子找抽是不是
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 人家本来就是女优，何来不雅之说，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 么事？  。。好吧，， 为夫不说其他女人
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 对我来说不雅。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 虚伪。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 好吧，，我不虚伪，， 等你 XXOO
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 听说女生也很色的，lol
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 我目前没兴趣  谢谢。。
<LOL_> xiao
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 其实对我来说，都一样，我也很喜欢模特，
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 只是站在美的角度欣赏而已，因为得不到所以只能欣赏，lol
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我看到周伟彤就觉得好眼熟  我终于想起她像谁了
<XiaoQing> 张静初。。。
<LOL_> 当年的小龙女？
<XiaoQing> 额？
<XiaoQing> 那不是李若彤么
<LOL_> 记错了。。。
<LOL_> 不知道今年格莱美啥时候开
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 谁是 张静初???
<hubertstar> 几天没来，发生了这么多大事
<LOL_> 听说youtube上有直播，和官网上
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 自己google
<XiaoQing> hubertstar: 啥大事？
<LOL_> 可惜不能看，哎，遗憾
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157_away§ https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=786440 找到 fedpkg的bug..你追踪下
<hubertstar> XiaoQing: 就是banban咯
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 786440 in fedpkg "[abrt] fedpkg-1.7-1.fc16: __init__.py:22:_init_externals:ImportError: 'gitdb' could not be found in your PYTHONPATH" [Unspecified,New]
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Bug 786440 – [abrt] fedpkg-1.7-1.fc16: __init__.py:22:_init_externals:ImportError: 'gitdb' could not be found in your PYTHONPATH
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不去。，。 
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 786440 in QEMU "qcow2 double free" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786440
<XiaoQing> hubertstar: 奥。。。 虽然我不认识他/她
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 不用装纯洁啦~
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: got it
<LOL_> hubertstar: banban是啥？
<hubertstar> CyrusYzGTt: 张大妈
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 因为貌似我现在想修复 alsa的问题，，看AV
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..哦
<maplebeats> banban是个人~
<hubertstar> LOL_: 论坛置顶
<CyrusYzGTt> hubertstar§ ..哦大妈级别的不看，
<maplebeats> 班班姐..~
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂、、
<LOL_> hubertstar: 额，从来没上过论坛。。。
<hubertstar> CyrusYzGTt: 就是那个唐山大地震里的女儿，好清纯的，当然是20年前
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. asla-1.0.25-1出问题了， 降级 到 alsa-1.0.24-3也不行，看来是其它问题，，看AV木有声音不叫 AV
<LOL_> 到现在也不知道论坛的网址是啥，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> hubertstar§ ..那肯定不看，， 那么老
<tusooa> LOL_: forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<hubertstar> CyrusYzGTt: 还好了，不算太老
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 嗷
<LOL_> tusooa: 把cn去了行不
<CyrusYzGTt> hubertstar§ ,,好吧，， 不过木有兴趣，，我要 看过 写真的采取关注，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..:-)
<LOL_> 为啥感觉一带上cn就变邪恶了，估计都是GFE闹得
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<woju> 现在的论坛灌水没有能telnet的灌水舒服
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 么事？？
<hubertstar> CyrusYzGTt: 才看清原来你要看AV，晕
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 写真的，，，当年冠希兄的与众多红颜的写着照，拍的很不错
<felixonmars> CyrusYzGTt: 上pulseaudio吧..
<woju> 一直接受不了论坛
<CyrusYzGTt> hubertstar§ .. alsa出问题。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 木有事！
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不看，， 有别的男人在的不看
<felixonmars> tualatrix: 发现主席!
<CyrusYzGTt> felixonmars§ ,,可是 pulseaudio不能识别硬体设备
<tualatrix> felixonmars, 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..哦，去给为夫暖被，， 暖浴缸
<hubertstar> CyrusYzGTt: 难道AV里面没有别的男人在？怎么A？
<felixonmars> CyrusYzGTt: = =|| 自己编译个alsa?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 就是光线不好，角度拍的其实还挺不错，估计也是一业余摄影爱好者
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你倒是很自在。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hubertstar§ .. 好吧，，我看的是  电影 允许有男人出现
<CyrusYzGTt> felixonmars§ 不会
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ....
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..好吧，，其实 找不到工作，，妈妈让我先放下，，找朋友，，
<tusooa> LOL_: 不行。去cn就不是那网站了。
<tusooa>  :em04 
<LOL_> 陈文媛里面的照片感觉比阿娇的好
<LOL_> tusooa: 那会去哪个网站？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙o⊙)…
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 找到了吗
<tusooa> 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 貌似你算 1/4 个，， 因为只能网上接触
<LOL_> tusooa: 你看看不就知道了。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那我呢
<XiaoQing> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你什么都不算
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 那不必了  谢谢你的诚实。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 忍者猫呢
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 1/20000000
<LOL_> ，，，
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你的猫叔竟然只是1/20000000
<lei`> 怎么开启Btrfs压缩呢
<XiaoQing> wobu: 我不？
<\b> lol
<LOL_> 话说忍者猫这两天好像就来过一回，（其实我来的也不多，lol）
<wobu> :(
<XiaoQing> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<LOL_> \b: 你咋不用原先那个名字啦？
<CyrusYzGTt> MegaDownload§ .. 你不是被全球封杀的么？
<LOL_> zhan: 鱼的尸体，你还没回来？
<MegaDownload> hi
<kk> MegaDownload, 好  ㍭ 
<MegaDownload> CyrusYzGTt: i'm not kim
<XiaoQiang> MegaDownload: hi
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: 我擦
<CyrusYzGTt> MegaDownload§ ..好吧，，听说 匿名组织 要为你报仇，，
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: lol
<XiaoQiang> 小强
<XiaoQiang> 前两天看了本网路小说，
<XiaoQing> 打不死的小强？
<XiaoQiang> 里面提到了五小强，
<XiaoQiang> 星矢，紫龙，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我还以为你是 黄子华的小强
<XiaoQiang> 被称为打不死的五小强
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 阿姨，，给我OP
<XiaoQiang> 突然发现日本的动漫好像都是小强类型的，连奥特曼都是先被暴打一顿，然后秒杀怪兽
<MegaDownload> XiaoQiang: i'm not hi, i'm low
<XiaoQiang> 犬夜叉也是小强，感觉杀生丸比他好多了
<XiaoQing> iGoogle: 是男是女
<XiaoQiang> MegaDownload: Turing测试？
<edison0354> lei`: 你咋还在纠结btrfs……
<MegaDownload> xD
<lei`> edison0354:已经启动了
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 阿姨当然是女的。。。
<lei`> 重新生成了内核镜像
<lei`> 现在想把boot也Btrfs了
<XiaoQing> 真的？！
<CyrusYzGTt> lei`§ 等 fedora正式有个 默认文件系统能够格式，你才用 btrfs就几乎木有问题。。 然后 等过了3个release 就可以正式用上 btrfs
<edison0354> lei`: 算了吧……没必要……
<XiaoQiang> MegaDownload: 你吃饭了吗？话说好像你还没到吃晚饭时间，呵呵
<XiaoQiang> MegaDownload: 你还得有一个小时才吃晚饭的吧，
<edison0354> roylez: B站出问题已证实是设置问题……但是不知道是哪个设置还是扩展的问题……
<lei`> 改Syslinux引导了,重启........
<roylez> edison0354: http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422195_322904377754404_109356902442487_999298_1837582952_n.jpg
<XiaoQiang>  > Time.now
<kk> XiaoQiang, 2012-02-01 21:57:57 +0800
<edison0354> roylez: 啥？DNS直接挂了
<roylez> edison0354: ....
<XiaoQiang> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<XiaoQiang> oink没在？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQiang§ 滚蛋
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 你那c6上有irc吗？
<XiaoQing> 木
<lei`> 我成功回来 了
<edison0354> roylez: 可以扩展都禁用了也没用……无语了……
<lei`> Syslinux要比grub启动快些
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: s60应该有irc软件吧
<roylez> adam8157: 以前从来没注意coles的黄瓜有这么一句 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1dpmrwf715tj.jpg
<lei`> XiaoQiang: c6是手机吗
<XiaoQing> 我试过几个啊  都不行
<XiaoQiang> lei`: 嗯
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 不应该吧，
<lei`> webos系统有irc
<lei`> 我用的pre3
<adam8157> roylez: 你邪恶了
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 你是用cmnet吗
<XiaoQiang> lei`: 不早停产了吗？
<lei`> 哈
<lei`> XiaoQiang: 我1599买的
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: 都可以啊 cmnet cmwap
<lei`> s60上也有irc的,我用过
<XiaoQing> 这还和这个有关啊。。。
<XiaoQiang> lei`: 我着也是小胖，不过不是webos而是android
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: irc只能用cmnet
<XiaoQing> 那个可以改
<XiaoQing> 关键现在我不知道用什么软件啊
<lei`> 重启,把boot也Btrfs了.......
<XiaoQiang> lei`: s60上的irc好用吗？能补全不？
<XiaoQing> 知道有木意义  高三下半年  我想把内存卡拿出来  
<lei`> xia
<lei`> XiaoQing: 不记得了,好象能
<XiaoQing> 大学买安卓
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 还是买苹果吧
<XiaoQing> 为毛
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/70185be4jw1dplpl47lf1j.jpg
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 比如ipod touch
<XiaoQing> 我买手机 为毛买touch？
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 分辨率高，字体好看
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: 我觉得三星的字体也不丑 ;)
<MeaCulpa_> Veer
<MeaCulpa_> pre... webos 的irc不好用吧，装起来麻烦
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 棒子的东西就个好看
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: 三星 I9100不好么~
<XiaoQiang> MeaCulpa: webos的irc能补全吗？
<XiaoQing> 我同学有个I9008   我觉得不亚于苹果
<XiaoQing> 不喜欢苹果。
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: android.感觉还是htc好
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: 恩 到时候 三星 HTC 选一个
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 到时候应该选摩托，lol
<cfy> roylez: 主席求op
<happyaron> htc屏幕和相机比三星差点。
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么样？
<happyaron> cfy: 啥怎么样？
<woju> 将来平板电脑应该能折叠成手机大小
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: 不选。。
<cfy> happyaron: 去掉那个了呀。去掉 usage提示了。
<XiaoQiang> htc系统比三星的好点吧，挺别人说的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你要ban么？
<alpha080> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 随便
<happyaron> cfy: o
<edison0354> roylez: 排除法是cookie问题！！！！！这是什么情况……
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 你不知道蘑菇吗，哈哈
<edison0354> cfy: 为毛线cookie会让某个网页cpu 100%卡死……
<happyaron> cfy: 我还没pull呢
<happyaron> edison0354: 拜见0354
<lei`> 我又回来了,Btrfs最小分区是多少来着,我boot 100M太小了
<edison0354> happyaron: 好……
<happyaron> lei`: 不要用btrfs做boot
<alpha080> boot 100M 太小？
<edison0354> alpha080: 小
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: 高三刚开学 新闻专题 老师叫现场编个  我就写的google收购MOTO  老师还叫我起来读了
<alpha080> lei`: 乃太激进了
<happyaron> edison0354: 我这儿就50M
<edison0354> cfy: 你丫太狠了吧……
<edison0354> happyaron: 囧
<cfy> edison0354: 说明你该换浏览器啦 :D
<happyaron> edison0354: 但后来发现是小了
<happyaron> lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 俩kernel就满了吧……
<cfy> edison0354: CyrusYzGTt 他老说要ban自己。。。
<lei`> happyaron: 我是说太小了不能转换到Btrfs
<edison0354> cfy: 囧死我了……为啥cookie会有这么大的危害性……
<cfy> edison0354: 9点前，要了op不ban自己，把我kick掉了。。。
<alpha080> 可以放2+,放那么多做什么？
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: .....，不清楚，有时候我上renren不行，清除整个cookie就好了。
<XiaoQing> cfy: 哈哈
<lei`> 用emaacs的同学有没有窗口换不出来的情况
<cfy> edison0354: CyrusYzGTt 老说要op,kick cfy,ban CyrusYzGTt, 结果我看了log,求了op,的到了，光把我kick了。。不ban CyrusYzGTt...
<cfy> XiaoQing: :)
<cfy> lei`: 啥？换不出来？
 * XiaoQing 剩下五天开学  还有大概150张卷子 接下来 每天抄50张~~
<lei`> 我用emacs在任务栏切换窗口总切不出来,老是被上层窗口挡着
<edison0354> cfy: ……你的opera更猎奇……
<edison0354> XiaoQing: 咋那么多……
<XiaoQing> edison0354: 高三苦逼
<XiaoQing> 高一高二的假期作业我从来没理过
<lei`> 看来是我比较背
<edison0354> happyaron: 你也苦逼……
<edison0354> XiaoQing: 是MM不？
<woju> XiaoQing: 才高中就这么骚了？
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 高三在家几乎没写过卷子
<alpha080> XiaoQiang: 那就不要做了。。
<lei`> 你们都没遇到,难到你们都用emacs -nw
<XiaoQing> 结果高二寒假作业  老师全给我打了D （英语老师见我英语第一 给我打了C）班主任叫家长签字
<XiaoQing> alpha080: 你发错人了。。
<alpha080> 当年俺高三时候几乎不做练习卷的，老师要讲的时候现做
<edison0354> cfy: 猎奇成啥了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 我不需要抄卷子
<edison0354> cfy: 清COOKIE，没问题了，一登录网站，问题依旧……
<XiaoQing> 我拿回来 叫我爸签了字 我妈很亢奋 说我没写作业 我说当初放假 我跟你们说的是 有作业 我直接放学校了  我妈偏说我当初放假的时候说的是没有作业。。。
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing:  alpha080 大神怎么会发错呢，lol
 * XiaoQing 第二次开学班主任没收家长签字！！！！
<XiaoQing> edison0354: 你猜~
<happyaron> 我们班主任检查作业只看最后一页。
<alpha080> 囧，你兩名字真像
<XiaoQing> woju: 这算啥啊~
<happyaron> 最后一页写了就给分。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<alpha080> 最近双胞胎越来越多了
<tusooa> ...
 * Cherrot 好冷 好冷……
<happyaron> edison0354: 真有人一本联系册就写了一页交上去，然后还优秀了
<happyaron> 练习册
 * XiaoQiang 其实都一样，苦逼的高中生活就为了还来堕落的大学生活，哎，这个世界太奇妙
<edison0354> happyaron: ………………………………
<Cherrot> happyaron: …………………………
<happyaron> XiaoQing: 一群傻逼觉得上大学就解放了
<Cherrot> happyaron: 太不负责了吧
<alpha080> 你班主任看起来不会随机抽样啊。
<happyaron> Cherrot: lol
<happyaron> alpha080: 班主任明知他前面没写。
<happyaron> 只是懒得抽他。
<tusooa> http://tusooa.tk/pages/%E7%AC%A8%E5%85%94%E6%95%85%E4%BA%8B.html
<kk> tusooa,啥网址y 笨兔故事
 * XiaoQiang 并不是所有人都能上重点大学，大多数人还是只能上个根本不出名的大专，
<alpha080> __烟，__屉,__纸，__调,__搐
<XiaoQing> 大多数人还是只能上个根本不出名的大专，
<XiaoQing> 这句哈不对啊。。。 
<XiaoQing> 那一本二本都是啥人在上啊
<happyaron> XiaoQing: edison0354 是个大苦逼
<XiaoQing> 为啥我们一般一个班50个人   二本线以上最多班级38人
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 你去看看百分比就知道了
<XiaoQing> 平均35左右。。。
<XiaoQing> 这和你说的明显不一样啊。。。。
<Cherrot> XiaoQing: 你是河南的？山东的？
<XiaoQing> 后者
<alpha080> 现在是个娃就能进大学啊。。真好
<XiaoQing> 应该山东第一 河南第二吧
<XiaoQing> 分数线超高 题目超难。
<Cherrot> XiaoQing: 唉，咱山东淫悲催啊 太能生了
<XiaoQing> Cherrot: 只是人口问题？
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 你知道在我们这的学校有时一个班里都出不了一个本二
<XiaoQing> Cherrot: 南方人更能生吧。。。
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: ( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊！   真的假的。。。
<Cherrot> XiaoQing: 不纠结这个了 山东就是青岛情况好点儿，别的地方都是杯具
<XiaoQing> 我真的  十分十分 讨厌 山东的教育
<edison0354> happyaron: 知道就好了，不要说出来嘛
<XiaoQing> Cherrot: 青岛有高校啊 地区保护
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 最后真的能上的去学的只有4/5
<XiaoQing> Cherrot: 威海苦逼生飘过
<edison0354> XiaoQiang: 一个班出不了一个本二不是很正常的么？
<wuji> 。。。。
<Cherrot> XiaoQing: 是啊。 偶是内地的，更惨
<edison0354> XiaoQiang: 你们4/5已经相当多了好不好……
<XiaoQiang> edison0354: 嗯，上很真诚
<XiaoQiang> ed
<XiaoQiang> edison0354: 你说哪个省的？
<edison0354> XiaoQiang: 山西
<wuji> 你们的已经相当多了。
<XiaoQing> 话说  你们省 清华北大分数线一般都多少
<XiaoQiang> edison0354: 我们这跟你们那差不多
<edison0354> XiaoQiang: 你哪里？
<wuji> 当年我们班高考时，一个班四十多个上二本才六个，一本一个、、
<XiaoQiang> 680左右
<XiaoQing> wuji: 哪里人  ？！
<wuji> 这都是啥情况呀、、、
<XiaoQiang> edison0354: 河北
<wuji> 河南、
<XiaoQing> 我们也是啊。。。
<XiaoQing> 那你们一般学校考几个啊。。。
<XiaoQing> 河南河北全国卷。。  满分多少啊
<wuji> 上大学时我们班一个同学，山西晋城、英语四五十、呵呵、、、
<XiaoQing> 满分多少？！
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 你们不考全国卷，所以每年700＋
<XiaoQiang> 750
<XiaoQing> 我们07年开始自主命题。。。
<XiaoQing> 我们也750  据说每年状元都700+
<wuji> 当年高考零六年，满分七百＋
<cfy> XiaoQing: 啥卷子？
<cfy> edison0354: 啥猎奇？
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 强烈建议你们去考江苏卷
<XiaoQing> cfy: 什么啥卷子
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: 江苏和山东差不多吧。。
<edison0354> cfy: 登录以后就CPU爆满，登出就没事了
<XiaoQing> 我也做过一些题 江苏题也挺难的
<cfy> XiaoQing: * XiaoQing 剩下五天开学  还有大概150张卷子 接下来 每天抄50张~~
<cfy> edison0354: ......
<edison0354> cfy: 用全新的账户，没有任何设置也是……
<XiaoQing> cfy: 寒假作业
<happyaron> XiaoQing: 我们线不咋高，但是高分很高，每年清北都680+
<cfy> edison0354: 换浏览器
<XiaoQing> cfy: 各科高考套题加起来一共150
<edison0354> cfy: 改换的明显是你
<cfy> XiaoQing: 哦，
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯？
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 那你们能考几个。。。
<XiaoQing> 而北京四中 基本都是全班一半往上抬  这都是凭毛
<XiaoQiang> 我们清华也680＋
<edison0354> cfy: 你开Smooth Scrolling么？
<cfy> edison0354: 这啥？
<wuji>  这都是建国后托党的福呗、、考个学都这个样、
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.guao.hk/posts/new-google-blue-favicon-coming-soon.html
<kk> edison0354 ⇪ ti: Google 即将更换全蓝色的新版 Favicon？ | 谷奥——探寻谷歌的奥秘
<edison0354> cfy: 字面意思啊……平滑滚动……
<XiaoQiang> 感觉自己又变成愤青了，虽然我刚高考完
<cfy> edison0354: 啊。干啥的？
<edison0354> cfy: …………………………
<edison0354> XiaoQiang: 哪个学校呢？
<widon> vim :help的内容怎么全屏显示阿
<cfy> edison0354: .........................................
<widon> 每次都要分割好不爽阿
<XiaoQiang> edison0354: 不出名的大专
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<wuji> 学样无谓好坏，自己学到想要学的就好、
<cfy> edison0354: 平滚滑动有啥用？
<edison0354> cfy: 眼花……所以关了……
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<edison0354> XiaoQing: 欢迎MM报考帝都仰望星空大学
<XiaoQing> edison0354: 不喜欢北京
<BoyOfWuHan> XiaoQiang很小啊。。
<cfy> edison0354: 仰望星空大学？
<cfy> edison0354: 仰望啥？
<cfy> edison0354: 你不水果大学的么？
<XiaoQing> cfy: 仰望星空与脚踏实地。。。
<cfy> XiaoQing: 脚踏实地，手摘苹果
<cfy> edison0354: 果果
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 果粉人呢？
<wuji> 、、、、、
<edison0354> cfy: 在啊
<XiaoQiang> 仰望星空，，，这不是那个同济的吗
<cfy> edison0354: 切到水果没有？别还在win
<cfy> XiaoQing: 分校
<cfy> 都是分校
<edison0354> cfy: 你给我买个无线网卡寄来？
<cfy> 张鸣 中国人民大学教授. 从某种意义上说，中国只有一所大学，那就是教育部大学， 其他所有的所谓大学，都不过是这所大学的分部和分校。 
<cfy> edison0354: 你拉网线啊
<edison0354> cfy: 表示我们不是教育部的
<edison0354> cfy: 不够长……我只有5M的……
<cfy> edison0354: 知道你们不是，你们是果果的
<cfy> edison0354: 买长的。
 * edison0354 老师：“多位数减法，遇到低位数不够减时，就向高位数去借。”学生举手问：“老师，要是高位数不借，那怎么办呢？”老师：“你出去。”
<happyaron> edison0354: 苹果的台式已经过时了
<happyaron> edison0354: 还是ipad比较好用
 * edison0354 我见过最不要脸的人就是作业了 我都说了我不喜欢他他还缠着我让我做了他。
<edison0354> happyaron: iMac多漂亮！
<edison0354> happyaron: 还有咋过时了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 用起来感觉有点傻了。
<happyaron> edison0354: 不方便
<woju> 漂亮是主观的看法
<edison0354> happyaron: 一个ipad顶我好几台……
<XiaoQing> 今天看了一句话
<happyaron> edison0354: 那些设计都是教主多少多少年前的了，已经跟不上时代了。
 * XiaoQing 美丽是肤浅的表现
<edison0354> happyaron: 你去跟做设计和做影视的人说去……
<happyaron> edison0354: 那只是因为软件而已，CCAV还在用RedHat呢
<edison0354> happyaron: 水果屏幕好
<happyaron> edison0354: 也贵啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 废话！
<happyaron> edison0354: 那不是软件问题
<happyaron> edison0354: 你出钱给我买个水果屏幕，我用别的系统。
<XiaoQiang> 话说android里面那个工程模式里好像能改网络模型
<edison0354> happyaron: 还有imac不就一个显示器的形状么？莫非现在先进的机器都没显示器的？
<happyaron> edison0354: imac的系统不好
<edison0354> happyaron: 你妹……
<happyaron> edison0354: 我就说mac os不行了
<happyaron> 打垃圾
<edison0354> happyaron: 你妹……
<edison0354> 我怎么感觉神走了好几次了……
<edison0354> 又进来了……
 * Cherrot 话说怎么用 netcat 编程啊……
<XiaoQing>  我爸爸的姐姐有一儿一女   儿子的儿子是我侄子  女儿的女儿是我外甥女
<happyaron> edison0354: 教主那次离开apple的时候不就是觉得macos没发展了么
 * XiaoQiang 请问android里的工程模式改变里面的网络模式，能换任意卡吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 几十年前了……
<XiaoQing> 我比我侄子大3岁  我侄子比我外甥女大3岁
<edison0354> happyaron: 而且原因是反过来的……
<happyaron> edison0354: 几十年的破系统，都没啥变化。
<edison0354> happyaron: 看教主传去吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 没钱买
<edison0354> happyaron: 几十年前的next都比现在的Linux某些方面强很多
<edison0354> happyaron: 电子版
<happyaron> edison0354: 但是macos就是过时了
<happyaron> edison0354: 也要钱的
<edison0354> happyaron: 那X11就可以去shi了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 你觉得苹果的字体渲染好么？
<happyaron> edison0354: 苹果的字体渲染现在就是渣渣
<edison0354> happyaron: 配合字体要
<happyaron> edison0354: 就在mac机器上看咯
<happyaron> 苹果自己带的那几个字体
<happyaron> edison0354: 比几年前的win/linux是好不少，但是现在比一比就垃圾很多了
<edison0354> happyaron: 扯
<Kandu> cfy: 發現 fpc 傾向以時間換大大的空間 http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=fpascal&lang2=gcc
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: Pascal Free Pascal speed ÷ C GNU gcc speed | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<happyaron> edison0354: macos已死，用苹果产品还是去用ios
<edison0354> happyaron: 你见过mission control么
<edison0354> happyaron: 看过core animation么
<happyaron> edison0354: 话说我前段时间手里有太可用的苹果机
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 有台
<edison0354> happyaron: 还有那啥，automator
<Kandu> cfy: 前幾天讀 fpc 源碼時也發現它這個傾向. 比較適合我這樣的 vps 內存很小的情況 XD
<happyaron> edison0354: 没啥，真没啥。
<happyaron> edison0354: 苹果那个以拖拽为上的习惯更是傻到死。
<edison0354> happyaron: 见过core animation的实时渲染效果么
<happyaron> edison0354: 那顶啥呢？会提高你的效率么？
<edison0354> happyaron: 不拖拽你灭天敲键盘啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 苹果是做得很fancy，有意义么。
<edison0354> happyaron: 是的
<edison0354> happyaron: 开发者可以用几行代码作出很fancy的效果
 * XiaoQiang 都快十一点了，，，
<happyaron> edison0354: 我用苹果两天之后决定装双系统了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 而且效率不减
<edison0354> happyaron: 执行效率
<happyaron> edison0354: 是这对使用者没意义
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。像perl用空间换时间
<edison0354> happyaron: 在执行效率不低的情况下你要是宁愿用更ugly的界面，我也没办法
<happyaron> edison0354: 或者不能完全否认它的意义，但不是最重要的。
<XiaoQiang>  > Time.now
<happyaron> edison0354: 执行效率和操作体验不一样。
<cfy> Kandu: 记得是这么说的，空间不够就加内存。。。时间不够。。就没办法了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 其实可以换cpu ：D
<kk> XiaoQiang, 2012-02-01 22:51:52 +0800
<happyaron> edison0354: 程序效率可以不低，但是操作起来不方便。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你喷MAC也不能喷到用户体验上吧……
<happyaron> edison0354: apple几乎没可用性啊。
<happyaron> edison0354: 现在就是喷它的体验了
<edison0354> happyaron: 那你跟cfy一样去敲emacs好了……
<happyaron> edison0354: 那你看看有多少人的macbook上装了windows？
<happyaron> edison0354: 这是为啥捏 lol
<edison0354> happyaron: 人啥钱多
<edison0354> happyaron: 傻
 * happyaron emacs 用不了啊，那操作系统太高级
<happyaron> edison0354: lol
<happyaron> edison0354: 为啥windows占有率比mac高多了呢
<XiaoQiang> MegaDownload: 你该去吃晚饭了
<edison0354> happyaron: 封闭
<happyaron> edison0354: mac也不开放
<edison0354> happyaron: è´µ
<edison0354> happyaron: 我就说的是MAC封闭好不好……
<happyaron> edison0354: mac的性价比比pc+windows高。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> edison0354: mac基本就是硬件钱，操作系统跟白送差不多。pc是硬件+软件的钱。
<Cherrot> happyaron: 我咋没看出性价比咋高来  说反语那
<XiaoQiang> MegaDownload: 晚上不吃饭小心睡不着
<happyaron> Cherrot: mac 没有低端产品好吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 但是封闭可以保证用户体验，参考android
<edison0354> happyaron: 系统就是白送的
<happyaron> edison0354: 但是iphone是街机，mac可不是街电脑。
<happyaron> edison0354: ios就是比mac好。
<edison0354> happyaron: 街机是因为装B的人傻钱多的大有人在
<edison0354> happyaron: 买MAC装WIN同理
<happyaron> edison0354: 那你说mac贵的理由就不成立了
<happyaron> edison0354: 人傻钱多的人很多，贵不是问题
<edison0354> happyaron: 对于我来说是贵的
<happyaron> edison0354: 你我都没街机啦
<happyaron> 也没街电脑
<felixonmars> = =这讨论好无趣的
<XiaoQiang> XiaoQing: 困了，去睡了，bye
<XiaoQing> 恩
<XiaoQing> XiaoQiang: 晚安
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我终于能明白cnbeta上果粉和狗粉为啥喷得那么厉害了。。。
 * XiaoQiang is gone...
<happyaron> XiaoQing: 永别。
 * happyaron XiaoQiang is gone嘛
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 发错对象！！
<cfy> XiaoQing: 。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 额，勿生气，没恶意。
<XiaoQiang> happyaron: lol
<cfy> 狗粉。。。。。
<happyaron> XiaoQing: 发的就是你。
<cfy> edison0354: 还是果粉好。。。狗粉。。。。
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 为毛。。
<cfy> 企鹅粉
<happyaron> XiaoQing: 你说你is gone，那跟永别的意思差不多。
<cfy> XiaoQing: is gone.....
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 你还是发错对象了。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: CB留言太麻烦……所以我没参加过……
<happyaron> cfy: 个人也觉得果粉比狗粉好，狗粉没啥值得骄傲的。
<happyaron> edison0354: lol
<edison0354> cfy: 显然我是果粉+狗粉
<XiaoQiang> happyaron: 花荣，听说你挺年轻的
<cfy> happyaron: 狗粉是不是 google？哪有操作搜索引擎啊。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 狗粉是不是 google？那有操作搜索引擎啊。。。
 * XiaoQing ╮(╯▽╰)╭  看着不像啊
<happyaron> cfy: 可能是因为android和ios的原因吧
<happyaron> XiaoQiang: ...
<zerta_D> meego是什么粉？米粉？
<happyaron> zerta_D: lol 你太有才了
 * XiaoQing XiaoQiang 我严重勒令你下次不准用这个名字！
 * XiaoQiang lol XiaoQing 
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> 我中找了。。。
<cfy> edison0354: MM是哪个？
<cfy> edison0354: 另一个是不是GG?
<edison0354> cfy: laime
<cfy> edison0354: 哪个nick?
<happyaron> XiaoQiang: 原来如此
<edison0354> cfy: 不在
<cfy> 两个都是LOL.....
<happyaron> XiaoQiang: 那你改名， _XiaoQiang_not_Xiaoqing_damnit
<Kandu> cfy: 按他的評測, perl 的空間佔用十分小，只是慢
<XiaoQiang> happyaron: 花荣，，，
<cfy> XiaoQing: maya?
<XiaoQing> cfy: 对啊
<Kandu> cfy: 看應用類型了，自身只做消息傳遞，計算多在客戶端完成的，需持續保持許多用戶信息。還是空間重要些
<happyaron> XiaoQiang: 我不是花荣，lol
<cfy> XiaoQiang: 你GG还是 MM？
<cfy> Kandu: 觉得测评没啥用。。。
<edison0354> roylez: 我刚刚把小狼认成了朱雀……看见那只宠物才反应过来……
<edison0354> roylez: 都是CLAMP的人设……没办法……
<cfy> Kandu: 差不多就行了，不能严肃对待。。。
<cfy> XiaoQiang: ?
<roylez> edison0354: ...
<roylez> edison0354: 该死的90后
<XiaoQing> 我能把你的名字写在我嫂子的名字旁边刻在我爷爷的墓碑上么？
<XiaoQing> 请问这句话是什么意思
<XiaoQing> 是求交往的意思么。。。。
<happyaron> 刚才是发错了，抱歉。
<edison0354> roylez: 又把某平井脸认成了真飞鸟……这真不是我的错……
<Kandu> cfy: ++
<cfy> XiaoQing: 估计是？
<cfy> Kandu: 都是乱说的。
<Kandu> cfy: 亂說++
<cfy> Kandu: 某搞开发的CEO说,cl一行定20行C。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我的理解是，这样写起来短，对吧。。
<XiaoQing> cfy: 好像是。。。
<happyaron> 竟然alioth上还有个shootout项目
<cfy> Kandu: 结构某著名测评，cl代码比C还多。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 明显和写的人的素质有关。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 像我，cl越写越长，因为，没有用宏和OO :D
<Kandu> cfy: 和寫的東西關係很大
<cfy> Kandu: +1
<cfy> Kandu: 而且测评的都可以算关键代码吧。系统复杂了，算啥呢
<cfy> Kandu: 咱可以调用C。。。C里嵌套asm...
<edison0354> roylez: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av208639/  听说这个榜单是随机的……
<kk> edison0354,啥网址y 动漫经典歌曲TOP300【附高音质曲包】【NICO评选】 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。你用pascal的。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯 http://machinelife.org/osc/TestMMIO.htm  一般的，內嵌比較多。對於 asm, 極少用分別編譯
<kk> Kandu,啥网址y ~/TestMMIO.pas
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，这个。
 * XiaoQing 睡觉咯~
 * XiaoQing ( ^_^ )/~~拜拜 亲爱的们~
 * Kandu Zzz 牛牛們，晚安
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚写了个ocaml解sudoku的。。
<MegaDownload> sudo 暴漏洞了？ sudo_debug()
<MaskRay> sudo老暴漏洞。。
<MegaDownload> sudo_debug() 影響 1.8.0 - 1.8.3p1
<felixonmars> $ sudo -V
<felixonmars> Sudo version 1.8.3p2
<felixonmars> 好像我不受影响
<MegaDownload> felixonmars: 1.8.3p2 就修復這個問題
<felixonmars> MegaDownload: 哦...
<happyaron> firefox 13.0a1
<MegaDownload> happyaron: debian mozilla team 還是 9 啊
<MegaDownload> \b: 喷嚏的两个备用域名dapenti2.com或penti2.com因故暂时无法使用。技术调整期间，海外用户请用google reader或其他阅读器订阅。稍后rss内容会临时恢复到同步更新，直到调整结束为止
<\b> MegaDownload: penti2  上都是低俗的负五毛文章，早就不看了
<MegaDownload> 土瓜還行的
<MegaDownload> 其他的我幾乎不看的
<happyaron> MegaDownload: 稳定版是9啊
<happyaron> MegaDownload: 我用的nightly
<MegaDownload> x_X  mozilla team 也要測試那麽長時間麽？
<MegaDownload> shit, 我說怎麽每次加載個 bash 有點慢呢，系統的 bash_completion 啥時候裝的……
<oneju> 各位晚安
<knownbad> ?
<\b> ?
<knownbad> 有人给了这个。  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-O5LkhH0oHs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y YouTube - 고화질(HD)아이유 (IU) 좋은날 (Good Day) 3단고음라이브.
<knownbad> 我比较喜欢排练版那个。
<\b> 买自行车去了
 * knownbad 买春去了
<liufangjin> 有人在吗
<gebjgd> liufangjin: 流放鸡
<liufangjin> 在中国人吗
<liufangjin> 好多年没来了  
<gebjgd> liufangjin: 你国语真好
<liufangjin> 我有三年没来了
<liufangjin> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 膜拜，资深人员
<liufangjin> 我之前用的时候ubuntu还是7.04   现在都12.04了
<liufangjin> 都长这么大了
<alvin_rxg> 后来玩哪个发行版去了？
<liufangjin> 都玩遍了 不过我现在还是菜鸟一个 
<liufangjin> 刚才装ubuntu装了一晚上   到现在才搞定
<alvin_rxg> 別謙虛了，肯定大佬一個
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 東歐凍死了80人……
<liufangjin> 过年时我们这里也是出奇的冷
<alvin_rxg> 有零下30度嗎？
<liufangjin> 没有   白天7度左右   晚上0度左右
<alvin_rxg> 這邊白天 -7°C，晚上最冷 10,11,12°C
<liufangjin> 不敢想像
<alvin_rxg> berlin 剛報道說 -15°C，然後東歐最低有 -31°C ..
<liufangjin> 不是说全球气候变暖吗   怎么又变冷了呢
<\b> 买了一个破的不能再破的自行车，要自己修一堆东西
<alvin_rxg> 我咋聽說這個冬天會很冷的呢……
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不是吧？多少錢？哪裏買的？
<alvin_rxg> \b: 一般 ebay 上可以 50€ 左右搞定一輛性能完好的車
<alvin_rxg> 艹， ndr 怎麽從 tagesschau 到下一個節目限界的完全沒感覺似的……
<alvin_rxg> *銜接
<liufangjin> 挖  你们都在国外啊
<alvin_rxg> 沒，我只是時間顛倒了而已
<liufangjin> 那你那现在是几点
<alvin_rxg> 3點
<alvin_rxg> xD
<liufangjin> 呵呵
<\b> alvin_rxg: 10€买的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不划算...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 這邊零部件都很貴的啊…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 是的，所以我发现不划算
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不會是從中國人手裏買的吧..
<alvin_rxg> 無所謂或者不重要的東西我才會從中國人手裏買。別的一般就從德國人那邊買二手的
<alvin_rxg> ebay 看運氣，有時候可以20塊拍到。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 是的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 中国人那里
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\b> alvin_rxg: 没 paypal ,  ebay 拍了也付不了钱
<alvin_rxg> \b: paypal 注冊下很快的。
<alvin_rxg> 忘了，你那邊網絡速度很慢…
<knownbad> 请松鼠买再给现金。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 圖片呢？
<knownbad> 除非住太远了
<knownbad> 什么图片？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ebay 上要哪個車，還是要他自己看的呀
<knownbad> 松鼠比基尼图？
<knownbad> 我怎么知道？
<knownbad> 是叫他求你帮忙。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 也沒啊
<knownbad> 妈的，老婆说要白色的 iphone 4.  很想把她休了再去越南找个。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 就實話說，沒錢唄
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 或者去哪淘個 iphone 3  xD
<knownbad> 这倒不是但心疼啊。
<knownbad> 她没那么傻。  看了别人用 iphone 4 的。
<alvin_rxg> 說美國不一樣唄。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是給她買 *pad 了麽？
<knownbad> 那个没电话啊。
<knownbad> 还是得给她个电话。
<alvin_rxg> nokia 100
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆好俗
<gebjgd> knownbad: 鄙视下
<knownbad> 还不知道她会不会对 7” ggyy的
<knownbad> 又不是我，老婆国产的！
<\b> alvin_rxg: paypal 不让我用 googlemail 邮箱注册
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆也是国产的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 哦……你換個別的 googlemail 呢？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 它把那汇的几分钱的信都发给我了，但还是没法注册
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 别的我会忘记掉，而且也从不改密码
<knownbad> 会吗，我的 paypal 就是用 gmail。
<alvin_rxg> 跟錢有關的，應該是機密的機密吧
<\b> knownbad: 不知道，反正我没法激活 。。
<\b> knownbad: 又懒的打电话去问，给 paypal 客服发了两封邮件， 到现在都一年多了...
<knownbad> 用 ff?  有没 adblobk?
<\b> 之前不用件何插件
<\b> 现在也只用一个自己写的 block 图片的插件
<\b> 哦，还有 flashblock
<gebjgd> ebay不一定需要paypal
<\b> gebjgd: 其它方式不通用
<\b> gebjgd: 有些卖家支持，有些不支持
<gebjgd> \b: 买自行车为什么不去网上买
<\b> gebjgd:  没 paypal
<gebjgd> \b: 有些不需要paypal
<gebjgd> \b: 有地方性的交易网站
<knownbad> paypal 还是方便些。
<knownbad> 不是常用但有时会需要。
<knownbad> 有地方性的交易网站 《《  小心被戳屁眼。
<stlifey> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/281018/248894
<kk> stlifey,啥网址y 译言网 | 10招让你的精液味道变得更好
<cleamoon> ...
<gebjgd> \b: 有地方性的交易网站
<gebjgd> \b: 有地方性交易网站
<\b> gebjgd:  下次去学校 schwarzbrett 上看看
<\b> gebjgd: 刚才仔细检查了一下，发现必须大修
<\b> gebjgd:  一修起来都快要赶上买个新的了
<gebjgd> \b: 谁让你从中国人哪里买车了
<knownbad> 有地方，性的交易网站
<\b> ...
<knownbad> 香肠说的。
<knownbad> 色叔叔
<\b> gebjgd: 中国人好的还是有的。 比如那时候我卖东西的时候，都是完好的，直接能用的。 又便宜的不能再便宜了
<knownbad> 是啊，我都不欺负人的。  除了我老婆。
<cleamoon> thefuckingweather.com/?zipcode=&RANDLOC=&CELSIUS=yes
<alvin_rxg> Title: THE FUCKING WEATHER (@ thefuckingweather.com)
<\b> 靠， ebay 的图片一张也刷不出来
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<knownbad> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167047
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Newegg.com - Intel 320 Series SSDSA2CW080G3K5 2.5" 80GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
<\b> 好吧，继续 matlab
<\b> 我写出来的 matlab 居然也比他们的都快，神奇了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 问个问题 米国的L1签证都能干么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 据说可以申请绿卡
<knownbad> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-1_visa
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: L-1 visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<knownbad> 应该不行。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 据说可以带家人
<knownbad> 这是可以。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 把老婆弄过去
<knownbad> F1 都可以。
<knownbad> 之前都跟你说了。
<knownbad> 是你自己不办的。  你说只是来工作。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 唉
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没好好看
<knownbad> 老婆的表弟之前公费来拿了 master 就带他老婆来了。
<\b> gebjgd: 没老婆不是更好吗
<knownbad> 可以现在申请，你已有了 L1 没什么问题的。
<knownbad> 基本上只需要确认你们的婚姻关系。
<knownbad> 但不知她能否在美国工作。
<knownbad> 因为如果她有公司 sponsor H1 就可以改移民。
<knownbad> 我是不知能从 L1 改 H1。
<knownbad> walgreene 肯定不会帮你办。
<knownbad> 表弟媳的签证下来的很快。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是公司给办
<gebjgd> knownbad: walgreens是客户
<knownbad> 知道，说的是 L1 to H1。
<knownbad> 知道，说的是 walgreen 吸收你。
<gebjgd> xterm怎么字体这么难看
<\b> gebjgd: xterm 我用文泉等宽
<gebjgd> \b: 继续圆体
<\b> gebjgd: 哪个圆体? 从前 xfont 那个?
<gebjgd> \b: VeraSansYuanTiMono
<\b> gebjgd:  ttf 的?
<gebjgd> \b: 恩
<\b> gebjgd: http://uploadpie.com/iDIiz    xfont + 文泉等宽 
<\b> s/xfont/xterm/
<gebjgd> \b: 也虚
<alvin_rxg> \b: 三天了，流量用了 0,29GB ... =.=
<alvin_rxg> 那就 wqy sharp 唄。 508KiB  http://uploadpie.com/rhA1Z
<\b> gebjgd: 你放 1:1 看，一点都不虚。 
<\b> gebjgd: 虚是因为你把图片缩小了，过程中产生了 abtastung, 它要再用 tiefpass 过滤回来
<gebjgd> \b: 虚
<\b> gebjgd: 不虚。。你显示个看看 
<\b> gebjgd: 除非用点阵，否则我不会比你虚的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你护照上有老婆名字吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太丑
<\b> alvin_rxg: 示范最好用繁体字，笔画密的。黑白变化很紧凑的
<\b> alvin_rxg:  才能有比较
<\b> alvin_rxg: 因为这也是一个 nyquist 釆样系统
<\b> 应该说是 shannon 的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<knownbad> 看你了，我觉得好处多过坏处如果申请费不是问题。
<\b_> \b test
<\b_> 唉，又断网了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆早就买了回国的机票
<\b_> gebjgd: 你老婆也帝都的?
<\b_> 嗯，应该称尊夫人
<knownbad> 傻瓜，可以从国内直接去佛萝莉达看你。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她比我还晚回家
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁看谁啊
<knownbad> 等你过来啊。
<knownbad> \b_:  你还真恶心。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac293618/
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Yooooo的起源 - AcFun.tv
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你喜欢？
<knownbad> 难怪你不想老婆来美国。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她回家顺便去旅游
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: android => wallpaper wizardrii 好，可以取消 wallpaper 的 scroll
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac293553/
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y SNL 希尔顿本尊 - AcFun.tv
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么wallpaper的scroll?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: android 的 home screen
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么是home screen?
<alvin_rxg> 那你在用什麽 android ？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: "Startbildschirm"
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: htc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没见过什么开始 htc有htc的主题
<\b_> 貌似流量到期了，要断网了...
<kk>  06:07
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-02
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 有意思
<kingbo> 早
<neo__> 我的电子书支持RPM下载了
<neo__> ftp://admin:admin@209.236.120.168/netkiller-1.0-centos.x86_64.rpm
<neo__> rpm -ivh netkiller-1.0-centos.x86_64.rpm
<neo__> ls /usr/share/doc/netkiller-*
<tusooa> ls
<xavier__> 装完系统后，开机一会，CPU风扇，就转到3千去了，但CPU温度不到40度；于是装lm sensors用fancontrol调整一下。但生产不了/etc/fancontrol文件
<WiiW> http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst.en.html#smallercd
<kk> WiiW ⇪ t: Installing Debian GNU/Linux via the Internet 
<wuji> 、、
<xavier__> 运行pwmconfig,提示找到四个设备，风扇设成自动控制了，最后是Are you sure that
<xavier__> you want to setup this output for manual control? (n) yes
<xavier__> There are no usable PWM outputs.
<eexp> nnnnd gmail 又发生什么了？ web登录正常，pop3不正常，手机登录也不正常。
<tusooa> eexp: 吾这里gnus很正常
<tusooa> web没试
<eexp> 换网络测试。。。
<eexp> nnnd 都是密码错误。
<tusooa> eexp: 忘记密码了？ :em0 
<tusooa>  :em04 
<eexp> 傻吧。web也是输入的密码。
<tenzu> gmail正常啊
<eexp> 就web的正常。
<xavier__> 有无有人说一个lm sensors,的fancontrol?
<tusooa> gfw emacs
<eexp> pop3都是提示密码。输入无数次了。nnnd
<tusooa> eexp: 吾这里gnus都正常
<eexp> 难道web的，走的hk，就正常了？ lol
<tusooa> 吾的web，都ncr
<WiiW> dns 劫持？
<tusooa> 那gfw一下应该也正常
<eexp> 清除cookie，web再来，就手机验证了。和那2步验证有关？
<fhmdgxs> 早上好各位
<tusooa> kk: 打招呼
<eexp>  停用两步验证... 
<eexp> 您的手机、电子邮件或其他应用程序出现问题？ 
<fhmdgxs> irc就是个大聊天室
<kk> tusooa, 响应。  ㍡ 
<eexp> 果然是这个。nnnnd
<fhmdgxs> 有什么问题可以讨论下么 大早晨的
 * tenzu 觉得开2-step verification就是蛋疼
<eexp> 我们谨以此邮件通知您，您的 Google 帐户已
<eexp> 取消两步验证。您登录时不再需要输入
<eexp> 验证码。
<eexp> 恭喜 tenzu 蛋疼过了。
<tenzu> eexp: 你终于不疼了
<eexp> 你疼过，不早告诉我。
<tusooa>  :em04 
<tenzu> eexp: 我看别人疼过, 自己没疼过
<eexp> tenzu: 不是吧。你肯定疼过。所以叫疼疼嘛。
<tenzu> eexp: 神你太坏了
<fhmdgxs> 其实g的账户越来越重要了
 * gfrog back
<cfy> eexp: 邮箱被盗了？
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: 破马|嗑噗屙蝇
<palomino|keepwor> ...... , roylez
<maucat> hello
<tusooa>  :em04 
<kk> maucat, 好  ㍢ 
<cfy> palomino|working: 你啥时候，不working?
<palomino|working> 不在irc的时候
<tusooa> cfy: :em04 
<cfy> palomino|working: 哦。
<cfy> tusooa: 吐水鸭
<roylez> palomino|working: 噗马
 * tenzu 高呼: 主席万岁!
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez> tenzu: 开学了没？
<tenzu> roylez: 还没
<roylez> tenzu: 开学记得帮我物色女学生。我去天津视察的时候一并收了 lol
<tenzu> roylez: 听说师大的不错
<XiaoQing> 。。。
<maplebeats> ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 铜球
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 你是铜的？铜蛋蛋？
<adam8157> gfrog: 归位了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 桌上的鱿鱼仔是你放的？
<roylez> gfrog: 青蛙君，你兄弟呢？
<gfrog> roylez: 没见到呀
<tenzu> adam8157: 这个得找freestar
<adam8157> gfrog: 是. 不过貌似今年买的没有我以前吃的好吃...
<roylez> gfrog: ... 是不是被蛇吃了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呀哎呀，真有心了，我也没啥带给你的，待会过去给你个kiss哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 我wfh中
<adam8157> gfrog: 可别...
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。 蛇跟蛤蟆都冬眠呢。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是勾引我去你家么？
<roylez> gfrog: o....
<adam8157> ...
<XiaoQing> adam8157 当叔 我也要~
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 你要哪个? 鱿鱼仔还是kiss?
<XiaoQing> adam8157 你愿意给哪个。。
<adam8157> 0_o
<roylez> adam8157: 有艳福呢
<MeaCulpa> .
<fhmdgxs> 这么香艳
<MaskRay> eexp: 这个帐号解除封印了？
<fhmdgxs> 我还以为里面只有技术宅呢
<psychologe> 有没有学pyqt的啊
<fhmdgxs> pyqt是舍呢吗
<fhmdgxs> 什么
<bluek> 有苏州的吗？
<psychologe> python的图形界面库
<eexp> MaskRay: 说gtalk?
<bluek> 有苏州的没
<eexp> roylez: 你又起色胆了？
<eexp> 额。
<tusooa>  :em04 
<XiaoQing> iGoogle: 是蕾丝边？
<adam8157> 问得好
<eexp> adam8157: 归位了
<tusooa> eexp: 你。
<eexp> adam8157: ee又被ghost出去了
<tusooa> eexp: 不是盗用exp的密码嘛
<eexp> tusooa: 他不改密码，我提醒他
<huntxu> eexp: 調皮的樂樂
<huntxu> 又進來了
<eexp> oops
<roylez> eexp: 咋回事？
<tusooa> jtshs256: 支持践兔
<eexp> 断了？ roylez 你搞的？
<roylez> eexp: ？？？
<XiaoQing> roylez: 真调皮啊。。。
<eexp> 嗯。该打屁股。
<tusooa> <eexp> adam8157: ee又被ghost出去了
<eexp> 蛋蛋又招摇
<roylez> tusooa: 死秃子
<MeaCulpa> :P
<eexp> roylez: 少得色。
<huntxu>  啊蛋好無辜
<eexp> 把蛋雕成镂空的。
<eexp> 变俄罗斯彩蛋
<tenzu> 兔嫂是秃子?
<tusooa> ...
<tenzu> tusooa: 北京101, 新加坡全岛热卖中
<maplebeats> 那是什么玩意
<eexp> opera 的 pac 失效了。 cfy
<cfy> eexp: 怎么搞的？
<eexp> 不知道。11.61 反正没效果。
<eexp> 你试试
<LOL_> kk: 今天天气不错哦
<eexp> LOL_: 死家伙。不准说天气。
<LOL_> eexp: 。。。
<kk> LOL_, 你会在哪里，而？  ㍢ 
<LOL_> eexp: 你那天气很差？
<LOL_> kk: 你吃饭了吗
<eexp> 心情不好，看到你进来对死k说天气，就想扁你。
<XiaoQing> 。。。
<LOL_> 。。。
<cfy> eexp: 我试试，
<kk> LOL_, 我吃的电力。  ㍢ 
<LOL_> eexp: 你更年期了，lol
<eexp> 我要掐死你。把你的O掐掉。
<tenzu> eexp: 掐蛋么?
<eexp> 掐成3段。
<LOL_> eexp: ll是我名字的缩写，哈哈
<eexp> 他只有一个蛋。
<eexp> 又是一个乐乐？
 * LOL_ 阿姨没有蛋，lol
<eexp> roylez: 有人假冒乐乐。来掐它。
<lerosua> LOL_:  没蛋的人就不会蛋疼
<LOL_> 小名到真是乐乐，只有家里人这么叫
<lerosua> eexp真幸福
<eexp> tenzu: 斗篷讽刺你。
<cfy> eexp: 貌似是失效了。
<roylez> eexp: 你加油掐。我没上班，没空陪你们玩
<eexp> cfy: 昨天搞了好久。你这才几分钟。
<tenzu> eexp: 我相信斗篷说的是你
<eexp> roylez: 玩自己？
<LOL_> 高中别人叫我乐哥，大学别人叫我大哥，lol
<roylez> eexp: 火炬之光
<cfy> eexp: eexp.pac要搞好久？
<XiaoQing> 。。。
<eexp> roylez: 这家伙又假冒你。
<cfy> eexp: 顺便说下，我这里好的。。。
<cfy> eexp: 刚才写错了，以为不行，好的呀
<eexp> cfy: 调整和找其他方法嘛。
<cfy> eexp: Version 11.61
<eexp> nnnnd
<eexp> 怎么会。
<cfy> eexp: Build 1250
<eexp> 你加了file://?
<cfy> eexp:  if (shExpMatch(url, '*whatsmyuseragent.com/*')) return 'PROXY 117.79.235.0:80';
<cfy> eexp: 啥file://
<eexp> 又不是写法。是调用的那里。
<cfy> 哦？
<LOL_> kk: what's time
<eexp> ● g proxy ~/.opera/operaprefs.ini 
<eexp> 你给我看结果
<cfy> eexp: 不是eexp.pac么？
<cfy> eexp: 没结果
<eexp> 。。给结果嘛
<eexp> 。。
<eexp> 赶紧
<cfy> 没输出啊
<cfy> 怎么了？
<kk> LOL_, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<LOL_> 。。。
<eexp> grep -in
<eexp> ç ´ cfy
<LOL_> kk: 你也需要休息吗？
<eexp> 不可能没结果的
<cfy> 103:Proxy Servers Dialog=699,252,508,573,0
<cfy> 156:[Proxy]
<cfy> 166:Automatic Proxy Configuration URL=file:///home/cfy/opera/eexp.pac
<cfy> 167:Use Automatic Proxy Configuration=1
<cfy> 189:Proxy Host=operaunite.com
<cfy>  
<cfy> eexp: 我会被+q么
<eexp> 不会
<cfy> 哦。
<cfy> eexp: 结果
<eexp> 382:application/x-ns-proxy-autoconfig=2,,,,pac,|
<eexp> 这样的没有？
<eexp> 你开了unite?
<MaskRay> tusooa: ee啥时重新用eexp这个nick的？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不定期用
<LOL_> Jjjjjrllrlrlrlrlrlrlrlllrllrljjjdj
<tusooa>  > 'tjjtds' * 500
<kk> tusooa, tjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjtdstjjt
<LOL_> qq输入法不支持硬键盘，，，
<cfy> eexp: 没开始unite
<cfy> eexp: 没那行
<neo__> 至读者：
<neo__> 我不知道什么时候，我不再更新文档或者推出IT行业去从事其他工作，我必须给这些文档找一个归宿，让他能持续更新下去。
<neo__> 我想捐赠给某些基金会继续运转，或者建立一个团队维护它。
<neo__> 我用了10年时间坚持不停地写作，持续更新，才有今天你看到的《Netkiller 手扎》系列文档，在中国能坚持10年，同时没有任何收益的技术类文档，是非常不容易，非常难啊。
<cfy> eexp: $ grep x-ns-proxy-autoconfig *
<neo__> 有很多时候想放弃，看到外国读者的支持与国内社区的影响，我坚持了下来。
<cfy> handlers.ini:[application/x-ns-proxy-autoconfig]
<neo__> 中国开源事业需要各位参与，不要成为局外人，不要让外国人说：中国对开源索取无度，贡献却微乎其微。
<kk> neo__:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jiero> 喂。
<jiero> 早上好
<LOL_> ...
<MeaCulpa> eexp: [skipnotify]Landmine :  55.2   16/29       6      0
<jiero> LOL_: 你很闲啊，另外你是谁呢。
<MeaCulpa> 又有人和我作对抢地雷...
<LOL_> jiero: 现在是中午
<jiero> LOL_: 哦，已经下午了啊
<jiero> 才想起来今天我 11：40起床的
<LOL_> 德国人民估计还在睡觉
<Cherrot> jiero: .... 
<jiero> Cherrot: nemo问起你的事情了，我说我委托你翻译了
<cfy> eexp: 失败了貌似
<jiero> cfy:  你去 et 调戏 神失败了？
<Cherrot> jiero: 他跟我说了 lol  新的翻译已经提交了  
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 去调戏神？
<eexp> array，我记得以前可以的。
<eexp> 困。不搞et
<MeaCulpa> 傻呆了，公司内部接个项目还要面试
<MeaCulpa> ET伤神
<cfy> eexp: 你写错了吧！
<eexp> 你改对先
<cfy> eexp: 怎么能retrun "gagent"?
<cfy> eexp: 我改成return gagent就行了
<cfy> eexp: js怎么内插变量的？
<eexp> 我本来要返回2个的。
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac293836/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【幸灾乐祸模式】傻缺悲剧集锦2012年1月号 - AcFun.tv
<eexp> 后来去掉了。
<cfy> eexp: 那用下+嘛
<eexp> return "DIRECT; sock"; 不也这样嘛
<cfy> eexp: DIRECT对了，sock不对，也没事对吧
<cfy> eexp: 返回两个有啥用？
<eexp> 链接使用
<cfy> 。。。
<cfy> eexp: 哦。direct失败，再走sock
<eexp> 是啊
<cfy> 不能这么写吧
<LOL_> kk:      吗，
<cfy> 内插变量
<eexp> 不都这样写的嘛
<kk> LOL_, 不要。  ㍣ 
<cfy> eexp: ...
<eexp> 你改好试试
<LOL_> kk: ？
<nikerlong> 是不是现在论坛关闭了？
<kk> LOL_, 休息一下...  ㍣ 
<cfy> eexp: 	return goagent + "; DIRECT";};
<cfy> eexp: return "DIRECT; " + sock;
<cfy> eexp: 这样改应该就行
<eexp> 测试了没
<cfy> 心里测试过了
<eexp> 那。。
<eexp> 难道找破马？js
<LOL_> 英雄流血又流汗，男人伤身又伤心
<cfy> eexp: 你试试就知道嘛。。。。。
<p8x8x8> ubuntu 的启动项存在那里的？
<eexp> 你试试。我这不知道改了啥。都可能改乱了。
<nikerlong> 请部现在UBUNTU中文论坛是不是关闭了？
<nikerlong> 怎么进不去啊
<cfy> eexp: 就是吧"DIRECT;sock"改成"DIRECT;"+sock
<eexp> p8x8x8: unity下 super 搜索 session
<cfy> eexp: 这不简单的。。。对于perler...
<jiero> LOL_: 你去吧
<eexp> 这不知道。这js
<jiero> Cherrot: 谢谢，接班人～
<jiero> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 午饭午饭
<LOL_> 整天折腾真有点累，但不折腾又不知道该干啥
<cfy> eexp: 那这个你怎么写出来的。。。 if(shExpMatch(url.toLowerCase(),"*" + list[i].toLowerCase() + "*"))
<eexp> nikerlong: 直接进去
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃了午饭，去 legends 见哦。
<eexp> 我找的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 人太少，没意思
<Cherrot> jiero: :D 
<cfy> eexp: 那显然连接字符串嘛。。。。perler退化了。。
<nikerlong> eexp: 我进不了啊
<eexp> cfy: 测试
<cfy> eexp: 好吧。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 在研究啥？
<cfy> eexp: 心里测试也算测试啊。。。
<eexp> nikerlong: dig forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<cfy> MaskRay: eexp js写不来，找lisper找bug...
<eexp> cfy: 不算。你那边不是正常嘛。好测试。
<cfy> eexp: 好吧。
<eexp> ä½ ç ´lisper
<nikerlong> dig forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<LOL_> nikerlong: 你吃饭了吗
<nikerlong> 连接超时     
<nikerlong>           位于 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 的服务器响应时间过长。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 虽然是少了，也不比 et感觉少，因为移动速度快，20几秒就能跨越很大的地区。
<eexp> nikerlong: 你修改过hosts?
<nikerlong> 也许吧
<nikerlong> 怎么弄呢？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 移动那么快？
<LOL_> nikerlong: dig www.youporn.com
<eexp> 去掉修改
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 都是喷气包吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 喷气滑翔
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有ping好的Server没
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 要不就是买个飞机/坦克
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<cfy> eexp: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115202
<cfy> eexp: 测试成功
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你那18m。咋不自己假设一个服务。
<eexp> cfy: ..
<eexp> email不就得了
<jiero> eexp: 买个服务器吧。
<eexp> 18m都是压榨国人的血汗的。该出一个服务器。
 * adam8157 洗脸刷牙吃饭去公司
<MeaCulpa> 为毛要吃饭，脆脆鲨啊
<nikerlong>  LOL_: 连接被重置 
<cfy> eexp: 好吧。。。没臣公。。。
<jiero> adam8157_away: 。。。
<cfy> eexp: 等下。。。
 * Kandu 膜拜能寫 js 的牛人
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。、
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu论坛好好的啊
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<kk> LOL_, 2012-02-02 11:28:54 +0800
<jiero> 想要继续睡了，因为周围很多噪音
 * jiero 在噪音下什么都不想干，除了睡觉
<nikerlong> 那会不会是因为我的网速太慢？
<jiero> nikerlong: 不知道。1
<LOL_> nik
<jiero> 92人啊，好久不上100人了。
<nikerlong> 唉
<LOL_> nikerlong: Turing
<nikerlong> 好久都没上论坛了
<cfy> eexp: 可以的
<jiero> eexp: 最近有没有用过gnumeric 呢？
<nikerlong>  LOL_: 怎么Turing？F5？
<LOL_> nik
<eexp> cfy: 反正还是死鱼
<cfy> eexp: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115203
<cfy> eexp: 啥死鱼？我测试通过了呀
<LOL_> nikerlong: 你吃饭了吗？你吃电力吗。
<ofan> 作业累死人了。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> cfy:  写 js 啊，帮忙写 gnome-shell-extension 啦
<cfy> jiero: 我就会把"foo;DIRECT"改成foo+";DIRECT"
<LOL_> eexp: 求ofan真实年龄
<ofan> 最新作业是阅读RFC文档，我艹
<jiero> LOL_: 21
<LOL_> jiero: 没那么年轻吧
<jiero> ofan: 22了吧
<ofan> 32了
<LOL_> 。。。
<ofan> jiero 2222了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。。。。。。暴露隐私而生气了？
<cfy> eexp: 找jser鉴定下，我肯定写对咯
<LOL_> 追求完美的人往往被伤的伤痕累累
<eexp> cfy: 屁。第一次写错了。害人。
<cfy> eexp: @_@
<cfy> eexp: 你要看最后一次
<LOL_> 比如说我，哎
<jiero> LOL_: 记录下你所有的吐嘈，看看能不能出书
<eexp> 现在才对
<LOL_> eexp: 求ofan真实年龄
<ofan> LOL_: 你要给我介绍对象？
<jiero> LOL_ ee为啥知道啊？
<tusooa> cfy: javascript啊， http://twitdao.appspot.com/a/statuses/164908451548499969 嘛
<kk> tusooa ⇪ t: Google Accounts
<jiero> LOL_: 目的？你有美国小侄女？
<tusooa> 错了。
<tusooa> 是 http://cainiao8.com/web/js_note.html
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 菜鸟的Javascript笔记
<tusooa> 居然直接cp不过来
<LOL_> 因为ofan整天装嫩，所以问下年龄，哈哈
<tusooa> kk: 下次和google的别显了。乖。
<jiero> LOL_: 人家就是很嫩，大学毕业。。。
<kk> tusooa, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍣ 
<tusooa> kk: 百毒的最好3x掉。
<ofan> LOL_: 本来就很嫩，不用装
<jiero> ofan: 因为平时你显得很老
<tusooa> kk: 反应那么慢。额。
<jiero> ofan: 你感觉不到吗
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。
<ofan> jiero: 我没那么幼稚而已
<jiero> ofan: 你的感觉就和 gebjed 差不远。
<ofan> jiero: 也有人说过我显得老成
<cfy> tusooa: 你应该转给 eexp 看
<ofan> jiero: 这叫思想境界 懂波
<cfy> tusooa: 我有javascript:the good parts
<ofan> jiero: 怎么差不多了...
<LOL_> 不知道今天晚上还会不会有月亮，
<tusooa> cfy: 额。其实吾是看着那个网站，会xhtml的。
<tusooa> kk: 挂了？
<LOL_> 昨天的月亮很迷人
<cfy> tusooa: 好吧。
<ofan> 看w3cschool的撸过
<kk> tusooa, 有多远呢？  ㍣ 
<jyfl987> google把地址给判定为malware分发商了 哈哈
<jyfl987> http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://www.google.com
<ofan> jyfl987: 会php么
<ofan> jyfl987: 我想构造一个带多个GET参数的url，有啥方法？
<tusooa> url?a=b&c=d
<ofan> tusooa: 要添加?或者&
<ofan> 有没有直接从array生成的
<jyfl987> ofan: 会 你可以用 curl那个库构造
<jiero> ofan:  且。就是老掉牙的
<jiero> ofan: 那种思想的见多了。
<jyfl987> python是有库可以从哈希表构建这个
<eexp> nnnnd 要去海南玩了。有谁在的，可以请客的。
<jyfl987> php的忘记了
<ofan> jyfl987: thx
<ofan> jiero: 哪种思想
<jiero> ofan: 总结不出
<jiero> ofan: 没想要总结
<tusooa> sub { my $url = shift.'?'.shift.'='.shift;map $url.='&'.shift.'='.shift, @_/2; }
<jyfl987> tusooa: 这是perl吧
<tusooa> sub { my $url = shift.'?'.shift.'='.shift;map $url.='&'.shift.'='.shift, 0..(@_/2); }
<tusooa> jyfl987: perl
<tusooa> sub { my $url = shift.'?'.shift.'='.shift;map $url.='&'.shift.'='.shift, 0..($#_/2); }
<cfy> tusooa: 太恐怖了。。。。。
<tusooa> sub { my $url = shift.'?'.shift.'='.shift;map $url.='&'.shift.'='.shift, 0..(_/2); }
<cfy> perler就是这么写代码的。。。
<tusooa> sub { my $url = shift.'?'.shift.'='.shift;map $url.='&'.shift.'='.shift, 1..(@_/2); }
<eexp> 才不是这样
<ofan> tusooa: 这个太麻烦了，有时候得到了一个url,并不知道里面有没有参数，要添加新参数就麻烦
<eexp> 那么多shift
<tusooa> ofan: 你看下。那rtm的库。
<ofan> tusooa: php?
<YeLee> 论坛好慢……
<ofan> 标准库没有？
<tusooa> ofan: perl
<ofan> ...
<tusooa> ofan: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Libraries/Scripts/Milk.pm
<kk> tusooa ⇪ t: Apps/Libraries/Scripts/Milk.pm at master from tusooa/tusooa - GitHub
<cfy> tusooa: 你写的， eexp 都看不下去了。。。
<exerda> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/171116.htm
<kk> exerda,啥网址y 中文版putty后门事件分析_系统安全_cnBeta.COM
<exerda> 中文版putty后门事件分析
<ofan> exerda: 所以说ssh全都要用秘钥认证
<ofan> 丫有后门也没用
<tusooa> ofan: 你按simpleUri函数
<L-----D> 密钥也可以窃取啊
<tusooa> 看
<L-----D> 只要你在putty里输
<ofan> tusooa: 不会perl
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<ofan> L-----D: 加后门的不懂这个的
<L-----D> ...
<jiero> ...
<ofan> 特别是有passphrase的
<cfy> ofan: .....
<jyfl987> ofan: 你2了
<ofan> 要对rsa的标准很了解，我坚信他们不会的
<jyfl987> ofan: 我认为会 会下心思在putty里动手脚的人 必然是很有经验的
<ofan> jyfl987: 只是在gui上设置手脚而已
<ofan> 搞搞密码框之类的
<jiero> windows xp 算个屁。。。装无线打印机根本不会设置，lubuntu下2个下一步就完成了
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<jyfl987> ofan: p阿 他们的目标就在于运行的服务器 而且是针对那些在win上维护远程的 这样的人 必然是有经验的职业犯罪团伙拉
<jiero> cfy: 吃饭鸭
<Kandu> ofan: 若是它直接把私鑰給上傳走呢?
<ofan> jyfl987: 你太高看他们了，csdn都用明文密码，可想而知了
<L-----D> Kandu, 如果puttygen之类的工具也被植入后门了 这是很可能的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你想得太简单了 csdn的明文密码明显不是数据库格式 
<ofan> jyfl987: 我知道不是
<jyfl987> ofan: 09年政府曾经要求上交密码过
<ofan> jyfl987: 这个没法证实
<L-----D> 十有八九是假的
<jyfl987> csdn那事 后来那么多网站中招 难道大家都傻逼了 都不会加密？ discuz phpwind那么普及 大家都知道密码是md5sum过的
<jyfl987> 顶多是没有带salt而已 
<ofan> 卖点
<ofan> 我们上web课第一节老师就说密码的问题，坚持让我们用blowfish
<jyfl987> ofan: md5以前也认为没问题 结果后来被攻击了
<jyfl987> 完全靠一个因素风险很大阿
<L-----D> md5以前也被认为有问题
<L-----D> 所以很早以前美观官方都开始改成aes+twofish了
<L-----D> *美国
<MaskRay> tusooa: 那两个shift还要用到表达式求值顺序……
<tusooa> MaskRay: 胡乱写的。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 谁会在pm里这么干
<tusooa> ● perl -e 'print shift.shift' a b c d
<tusooa> ab%
<ofan> putty的加密解密竟然都自己实现的。。。
<zhanglin> 大家好
<zhanglin> 问个问题 。。 
<phoenixlzx> hi
<kk> zhanglin, 好  ㍤ 
<zhanglin> 终端下载下来的程序 保存在哪里呀。
<phoenixlzx> zhanglin: 什么程序，什么命令
<maplebeats> 就在运行的那个目录下吧
<zhanglin> sudo apt-get source libreoffice
<MaskRay> tusooa: milk是什么
<maplebeats> apt-get啊
<phoenixlzx> zhanglin: 那就直接安装了
<maplebeats> 在var里吧
<zhanglin> 恩
<zhanglin> 我看不见source吗。。。。。
<zhanglin> 哦  我看看~~
<phoenixlzx> 安装包保存在/var/cahe/apt 还是 /var/apt/cache
<zhanglin> en  
<zhanglin> 在var里面  呵呵 
<tusooa> MaskRay: remember the `milk'
<tusooa> 建议用aptitude代替apt-ger
<tusooa> 建议用aptitude代替apt-get
<phoenixlzx> 我也觉得aptitude更只能一些
<tusooa> `ls'
 * jiero 竟然被小女孩萌住了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 我成了怪叔叔了
 * jiero 有些理解 lolicon了
<jiero> 看啦掉了
<cfy> ofan: blowfish比sha512有啥好的？
<cfy> ofan: 我的crypt貌似都不支持blowfish..
<cfy> tusooa: perl里的shift+shift,求值是一定的么？
<cfy> tusooa: lisp貌似是一定的
<sulit> ofan:问你一下啊
<ofan> cfy: blowfish是加密的，sha是信息摘要
<ofan> sulit: ?
<sulit> ofan: 那个shell的${}怎么不能用
<cfy> ofan: 那存密码，为啥要加密呢？信息摘要不就行了？
<sulit> ofan: 在bash脚本里
<sulit> ofan: 比如${ls -l *.c}
<ofan> sulit: $(ls -l *.c)
<sulit> ofan: 是小括号？
<ofan> cfy: hashing也用
<tusooa> cfy: cfy 在ARRAY一定的时候，shift是一定的。
<tusooa> cfy: ● perl -e 'print shift.shift' a b c d
<tusooa> ab%
<cfy> tusooa: 哦
<tusooa> sulit: $()是捕获输出
<tusooa> sulit: ${}是变量引用。比如${foo[@]}这样的，如果没有{},就会成$foo[@],结果是"$foo"'[@]'
<jyfl987> localhost Camera # ct=0; for f in *.jpg; mv "$f" "$ct.jpg"; ct=$((ct+1)); done;
<jyfl987> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `busybox'
<jyfl987> 看下我这个 手机里的bash
<jyfl987> 怎么出错了
<ofan> jyfl987: 缺个 do
<MeaCulpa> 少个do吧
<adam8157> roylez: 买了一个健腹轮
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...脚踩的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B006B3OULA
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y CREAJOY 创悦 双轮运动健腹器CY-9032送垫子-运动户外休闲-卓越亚马逊
<jyfl987> 额 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 啥手机？ 搞了bash? 有sed awk coreutils么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我准备去买个山地车 周末出来骑
<adam8157> jyfl987: 价位?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 就android机器 刷了cm7 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 2k-
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这周日去提车
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啧啧 有米
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为健康 么办法
<sulit> tusooa: 谢谢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这轮子怎么用？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你搜索下健腹轮的视频就知道了 简单说就是滑下去再滑回来
<ofan> jyfl987: 有车了
<jyfl987> ofan: 什么扯
<ofan> jyfl987: 你都有车了..
<jyfl987> ofan: 我本来就有车 
<ofan> ..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 这个很累的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 据说锻炼效果最好
<ofan> 攒钱...
<jyfl987> ofan: 几百块而已
<ofan> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> jyfl987: 我说四轮的
<tusooa> $[] $(()) (( /.+?/ = ... ))
<tusooa> ofan: 俩自行车，就成四轮的了
<ofan> tusooa: ..你很聪明
<tusooa> ofan: 你还不懂他的意思额
<ofan> tusooa: 买个小孩骑的还带俩辅助轮呢
<tusooa> ofan: 啊，对。吾怎么没想到这
<ofan> tusooa: 说明还没我聪明  hahhahhahhaha..
 * adam8157 退了两个频道
<lily> iii
<jyfl987> ofan: 俩自行车
<jyfl987> ofan: 我领导送了我一个小的 现在我买个大的 不是刚好四轮么
<tusooa>  :em04 
<ofan> jyfl987: 额
<zhanglin> 谁对解析word文件 有方向啊~
<zhanglin> .doc |.docx 的文件
<MeaCulpa> zhanglin: 这是大工程...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 东西到了 
<ofan> 下一任是李克强？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 但是可能不是很好吃 去年买的很好, 今年买的这个貌似不咋样
<zhanglin> MeaCulpa,  嗯。。 
<zhanglin> MeaCulpa,  不知道有没有前进的方向，想在android上编辑word文件，，
<ofan> zhanglin: market里有app
<MeaCulpa> zhanglin: 找现成的吧...
<MaskRay> zhanglin: antiword  libreoffice
<ofan> tusooa: 你blog都手写的主题？
<tusooa> ofan: 抄wp的
<zhanglin> MeaCulpa,  我们要添加一个功能，， 现成的做不了，
<zhanglin> MaskRay,  我百度百度。。
<ofan> tusooa: 看着好...
<ofan> 直接用octopress多好，也是基于jekyll的
<tusooa> ofan: 啥
<ofan> tusooa: 好丑...
<tusooa> ofan: 额。习惯就好。 :em04 
 * MaskRay 用m4，然后抄tusooa
<tusooa> ofan: 不想用octopress。而且吾都自己写的ext
<ofan> tusooa: ...那你所有的都要自己写
<tusooa> ofan: 为啥
 * adam8157 土鳖在用wordpress
<ofan> css,js都得写
<ofan> 太烦了
<tusooa> ofan: 那octopress主席的blog...感觉太灰暗
<tusooa>  :em06 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 味道不怎么腥阿
<ofan> tusooa: 调一下就是
<tusooa> ofan: 写啥js
<jyfl987> 不过这个比那种鱿鱼肉好吃
<tusooa> ofan: 就css.吾不嫌烦就是。
<ofan> tusooa: 用js可以动态，比较帅
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你觉得好就好, 反正我自己觉得这次买的很失败 =,=
<tusooa> ofan: 难道加个笨兔发布的倒计时？
<ofan> tusooa: 图片放大缩小之类的
<ofan> 代码自动高亮等
<tusooa> ofan: 那也没必要用js啊
<ofan> tusooa: css要用吧
<fvw> ofan: emacs? 写js吗?
<ofan> fvw: 不用emacs
<fvw> ofan: vim?
<tusooa> ofan: 额。你不想写代码，算。
<fvw> css + js 必须的
<tusooa> ofan: 别让人家跟着不写额。。。
<soya> emacs里面写html，js部分怎么排版?
<zhanglin> 谢谢大家~~     我先撤了
<fvw> soya: 不清楚
<ofan> js放单独文件
<fvw> +1
<ofan> tusooa: css看着就烦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我也觉得
<fvw> ofan: 一般js 都是 分文件写的 最后合成 压缩
<tusooa> ofan: 额。。。
<soya> 我这里的排版都是首行队齐的。不方便看啊。:(
<fvw> soya: 你js的的 imenu显示正常不
<soya> imenu?
<fvw> soya: speedbar
<soya> 正常
<fvw> soya: 匿名函数里面的 函数无法现实
<fvw> soya: (function(){here})();
<fvw> soya: 无法显示
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 寄给我
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<huntxu> 又來脆脆鯊？
<adam8157> huntxu: 你上班了?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Austin Site down...我又回到石器时代了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我第一天就來了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<huntxu> adam8157: 然後感冒在家睡了3天
<adam8157> huntxu: 可怜的娃
 * adam8157 去找罐可乐喝
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有贩卖机么
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这有可乐罐，lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 要咩贩卖机，冰箱里随便拿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哇
 * gfrog 完全木有工作状态，要不找本书读读...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 可乐+脆脆鲨
<MeaCulpa> 舒服的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 听蛋蛋瞎说，今天是豆腐干，没脆脆鲨
<roylez> gfrog: ....
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 脆脆鲨可以cache起来
 * adam8157 没健怡了, 在喝百事...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我很奇怪为神马饮料不用可口可乐的了。。。 难道百事的赞助费高了？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊!!! 我现在喝百事确实不如健怡... 你发邮件问下好了
<huntxu> diet好喝嗎 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 好喝
<MeaCulpa> 国内的百事有塑料瓶装Diet
<MeaCulpa> 可口可乐在我国根本只有罐装
<MeaCulpa> 不知道他们怎么想的
<MeaCulpa> 估计市场部门认为没必要
<gfrog> adam8157: 我才不管，我只喝可口可乐。健怡喝完嘴里一直有一股子甜味
<adam8157> gfrog: 等我的咖啡杯到手就不喝这些了... 现在没杯子
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你喝啥...
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，找理由，不想喝这些那有纸杯呢，柜子里还有玻璃杯。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我一直喝健怡
<MeaCulpa> 我认识老外在我国不喝水，用可乐代替的
<adam8157> gfrog: o
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: +1
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 讨厌健怡的味道，无糖，我只要零度。
<MeaCulpa> 认识的老外不喝中国水，奶，只可乐...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 零度味道不咋的...据说有害健康...
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖, 国内的健怡和零度都是一样的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 完全不一样嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可乐大概成分跟国外的一样？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基本差不多吧，有点区别的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在都是安塞蜜 cc gfrog 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 其实国产可乐也是用国内的水做的，唉唉
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 水不是问题
<adam8157> 不用那个巴甜了
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa 我觉得零度味道跟经典可乐差不多，但是健怡味道比较奇怪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 老外要的是一个国际公司可以追究责任而已
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 水不是关键...哪怕可口可乐有毒他也宁可喝
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可口可乐也出产纯净水的。。。 叫神马。。冰露？
 * adam8157 健怡比较刺激
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我想律师还是建议喝国内外都有的产品
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ++
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这个。。。 倒是有可能。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 中国才有的可口可乐产品，法律危险还是大一点
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: gfrog 健怡里头感觉"可乐"和"苏打"的成分都多些
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa 啧啧，原来你们是想要苏打水那感觉。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 思密达
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要不我们搞个签名请愿，要求可口可乐公司出大瓶子Diet?
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 人家要你買個大瓶裝
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 二氧化碳和舌头，和食道，再加咖啡因
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不用了, 只要俺们公司的罐装diet回归就好
<MeaCulpa> 唉，我们这里卖2.6rmb, 贵
<MeaCulpa> ssh: Could not resolve hostname bazaar.launchpad.net: Name or service not known
<MeaCulpa> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<MeaCulpa> GFW 对Launchpad下手了...
<fan> uu
<fan> 俺悄悄路过。。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 罐裝diet？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 国内貌零售只有罐装的吧
<alpha080> test
<MeaCulpa> 木有瓶装
<kk> alpha080, .. ..  ㍥ 
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 貌似都差不多這麽多錢啊。。。
<alpha080> skype挂了20s
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 普通的2.5
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 麥當勞都漲價了
<MeaCulpa> 洋快餐悍然涨价?
<MeaCulpa> 本来都快比中餐便宜多了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 只听说starbucks涨价
<alpha080> skype老是掉线啊。。。长城又升级了？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 沒看新聞麽
<huntxu> tenzu: starbucks漲價前我也吃不起
<tenzu> huntxu: 那不是喝的么?
<MeaCulpa> starbucks 味道一般又贵
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 同意
<tenzu> 我只喝过Chinese Green Tea, 比我自己买的铁观音差远了
<huntxu> 鐵觀音不是綠茶吧
<huntxu> Iron buddha，第一次看到這個名字的時候蒙了半天
 * gfrog 麦当当只要超值午餐不涨价，应该就还是很实惠的。
<fvw> 超值午餐 和外面快餐店 无差别
<tenzu> huntxu: 好吧, 我类比错误
<MeaCulpa> 麦当劳不咋的，尺寸太黑了，
<fvw> 我想看pps 有方法吗?
<MeaCulpa> 我只吃麦乐鸡...丫只有6块
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 麦当当比楼下小饭店至少便宜一些
 * adam8157 每次都是买个堡的套餐
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那是，但你们那里没麦当劳啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 帶把天平去稱big mac？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 只有个Subway
<gfrog> adam8157: 个堡是神马。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: ****å ¡
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: big mac 量少又干巴巴难吃死了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，于是我只能忍受那些小饭店
<adam8157> gfrog: 你断句错误
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 北京也有BK了，就是贵
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: BK是
<MeaCulpa> 我在西单吃过两次BK
<tenzu> 坡国的big mac还行, 我经常吃
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Burger King
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵还说它干嘛，我只是要求午饭填肚子。。。
<liufangjin> 大仙们。怎么把vim设置成单行和双行的颜色不一样？谢谢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我连填肚子都不追求
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你說的 scheme 叫啥名字？忘了
<MeaCulpa> liufangjin: ... 你这需求好怪，同求
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<liufangjin> 额。。。
<liufangjin> 有什么奇怪的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。 可怜的孩子
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 解釋器
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: guile?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 能吃不是你的错
<liufangjin> 我要用vim来编辑中文
<liufangjin> 要单行和双行的颜色不一样
 * MaskRay 下雪啦
<huntxu> 中文要單行和雙行的顏色不一樣嗎 = =
<adam8157> MaskRay: 啊?
<fvw> liufangjin: 那么搞
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你现在在哪
<MeaCulpa> 会点vim script的很简单搞吧
<MeaCulpa> liufangjin: 一定要vim?
<MeaCulpa> liufangjin: awk 'NR%2 == 1 {printf("\033[30m\033[47m%s\033[0m\n", $0); next}; 1'
<cfy> MaskRay: 我就没看到雪。。。
<liufangjin> 啊？
<cfy>  
<liufangjin> ／msg MeaCulpa 谢谢 我试试
<MeaCulpa> er... 这不是vim... 这只是在term里用ansi color 分开...
<liufangjin> 额。。
<MaskRay> adam8157: 魔都
<adam8157> o
<MaskRay> 西兰公国……居然还有这种存在
<tusooa> 额
<tusooa> 30m,47m可以写在一起的。\e[30;47m
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾也没看到。
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 哦...这我还不知道呢，3qa
<jiero> 我还是喜欢 Burger  King 的。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 又停了。你在哪儿
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，Whopper+牛肉饼
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 汗
<jiero> Big Mac 吃过一次。觉得不值
<MeaCulpa> Big Mac很烂
<MeaCulpa> 干巴巴的
<jiero> 以前去 MC 就要鱼卷。
<tusooa> MaskRay: ● head -1 ~apps/DefaultConfig/weather
<tusooa> weather-uri = http://qq.ip138.com/weather/jiangsu/NanJing.wml
 * jiero 彻底忘记了Big Mac的2味道
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哪裏下雪了？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 自己往裏加番茄醬？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 没用，那油炸的肉饼就是难吃
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 配料也少的可怜
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 卖记一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa> 奶酪也很次
<MeaCulpa> Cheddar味道的黄油奶酪，天知道是否真的有奶酪成分
<huntxu> 奶酪確實次沒辦法。。。
<MeaCulpa> 蔬菜又少
<huntxu> 不過國內也難買到好奶酪其實。。。
<huntxu> 超市都少見
<MeaCulpa> 和Whopper差远了
<tusooa> ls
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你在什么城市？
<huntxu> 帝都
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: 砸一个吧 :em04 
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 那东西，本来就是工业化的再制奶酪，只是也不能太黑心
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 帝都我记得有连锁超市，在西直门某大楼下我去过一个
<MeaCulpa> 还是东直门，忘了
<MeaCulpa> 一个卖不少进口食品的超市，绿色塑料袋，绿色logo
<MeaCulpa> 挺贵的
<MeaCulpa> 他们RH楼里一个小超市倒是有不少妖的东西
<l0o0> 请问，在python交互模式下，我相导入一个自己桌面上的文件，怎么导入呀
<huntxu> 廣州有專賣進口食品的超市，忘了名字
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 停了
<fvw> huntxu: where
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 每个城市都有，都贵
<MeaCulpa> 就像魔都的那啥城市超市
<huntxu> l0o0: sys.path.append，然後import嗎？
<MeaCulpa> 里面的迷你手推车很好玩，常带我儿子去玩
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 差不多
<l0o0> 要不要把需要导入的文件的路径也写上？
<namoamitabuddha> scheme 是否需要 lispindent
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有多迷你
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那个超市关门了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 年前关的
<MeaCulpa> with open(__import__("sys").stdin.read(), "r+b") as fi:
<l0o0> 好的，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 这个with你可以直接parse 路径给stdin
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 这样就能扔管道进去了？
<MeaCulpa> 当然直接打开更方便咯
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 啊？
<jyfl987> cfy: 买vps 哪个城市的我们访问速度快点？
<MeaCulpa> stdin.read()不就是管道下面接着的么
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我只是好奇求教而已
<nyfair> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 恩是
<cfy> jyfl987: 不清楚
<jyfl987> ofan: 你怎么说
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥？
<jyfl987> ofan: 买vps 哪个城市的我们访问速度快点？
<ofan> jyfl987: 新加坡，香港，东京
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我儿子身高一米，可以推着，买东西
<MeaCulpa> 新加坡？
<ofan> jyfl987: 翻墙的话，都一样
<jyfl987> ofan: 关键是有卖么 我说美国主机 
<MeaCulpa> vps最好是墙角下
<ofan> jyfl987: LA
<jyfl987> ofan: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 墙外墙角下
<ofan> 西岸就那么几个数据中心
<MeaCulpa> LA是墙外隔壁了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 米国主机速度比我朝周边那几个差不少，如果不迷恋米帝IP，用不着用米国主机
<jyfl987> phoenix呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 买ramhost的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哈哈，GoDaddy
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我主要看中美帝的便宜
<MeaCulpa> 美帝便宜
<ofan> 用了好几个月了，感觉很好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: godaddy就是pheonix
<gfrog> jyfl987: linode的主机都一个价格，哈哈
<jyfl987> 我朝周边的日本本来很理想 但是价格实在是
<ofan> linode太贵
<MeaCulpa> Scottsdale, pheonix 的卫星城
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有沒有補全比較好的解釋器
<gfrog> jyfl987: godaddy还便宜嘛？ cc MeaCulpa 
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那个贵 我就买个百来快的 给团体玩玩
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 用common lisp,然后用emacs的slime
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 交互模式
<ofan> jyfl987: 要不然跟我合租 lol
<liufangjin> ／wc
<gfrog> jyfl987: 一个月百来块还是一年？ 
<gfrog> jyfl987: 还有这么便宜的vps？
<MeaCulpa> godaddy很久没用了
<jyfl987> godaddy不知道为何 支付宝用不起来了
<ofan> 团体？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，不交互，你给谁用补全？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 年 我的博客就是15刀一年的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 速度如何？ 给我个地址我试试，哈哈
<jyfl987> 上次重启到现在好像有几个月了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 寫代碼也能補全啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 速度一般般
<jyfl987> gfrog: geek42.info
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 可以
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那就不是解釋器的幹活
<ofan> jyfl987: vps?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，emacs在做
<jyfl987> 擦 找到个非菲律宾的主机 ping也要500ms
<jyfl987> ofan: 你的主机多少ms
<ofan> jyfl987: 200-300
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我了个去，一码儿markdown啊，难怪难怪，我跑wordpress，linode都嫌速度不太快。。。
<MeaCulpa> 菲律宾...
<jyfl987> ofan: 那 ssh上去能工作么
<ofan> jyfl987: 你说我自己ping?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不是 是rst哈
<MeaCulpa> 我Utah的都没那么慢
<MaskRay> 动态语言就补补单词、行、[]什么的吧
<ofan> 我自己ping,90ms 左右
<jyfl987> gfrog: 即时转换的 不过前面有个nginx做代理 所以有cache
<gfrog> jyfl987: rst不是markdown的扩展名嘛？ 难道我搞错了
<ofan> jyfl987: 经常ssh上去搞
<jyfl987> 评论也用第三方的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 瞎扯 markdown的是 md
<MaskRay> 这一点静态类型又有优势了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，真搞错了。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 开个账户让我试试速度
<ofan> jyfl987: 你不是由我的ssh么
<jyfl987> ofan: 你没给我shell
<MeaCulpa> rst 扩展性更强一点
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 默認還沒 onmi 補全呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: rst自带那个编译器可不好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 大概吧，凑活用用了，要不直接用Sphinx?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: sphinx大 怕撑不住 我那vps sbcl都开不了
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在试试
<jyfl987> ofan: 有点卡 打字看不到字母反应 过一下才出现
<ofan> jyfl987: 要shell就得新加坡和香港的
<jyfl987> ofan: 拿来跑agent程序好 写代码在自己机器上 同步到服务器就好了
<jyfl987> ofan: 香港的不便宜吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 没办法
<ofan> jyfl987: 就算速度快，我也很少ssh到vps上搞，都是git同步或者rsync同步过去
<ofan> 再快也没本地块
<jyfl987> ofan: 不见得 在国内的机器 是可以完全登录上去工作的
<ofan> jyfl987: 我连vps的/etc都在本地改
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 然后同步过去？
<ofan> jyfl987: 本地环境比较丰富，比如vim各种插件，vps上装这些纯属蛋疼了
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: slimv 如何
<ofan> git的双向同步，搞了好久...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 飞艇。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: vim-plugin for lisp
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没用过
<jyfl987> gfrog: ]
<gfrog> jyfl987: 看到飞艇，为神马我第一个念头就是人间大炮。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你在哪里见过
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我只是遐想
<ofan> 不过有了vps,还是不好解决图片的问题
<XiaoQing> ofan: 。。。。
<gfrog> ofan: 图片的神马问题？
<ofan> gfrog: 不想把图片都放在图片上
<ofan> gfrog: 不想把图片都放在vps上
<ofan> maya: hi
<jyfl987> ofan: 讲下你的维护经验哈 我自己写的博客 直接启动在screen里的 重启麻烦 nnd
<gfrog> ofan: flickr？
<maya> ofan: 乃这些日子都去哪里了。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 扔到后台去传到cjb
<maya> ofan: 过年好。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 弄个队列系统 
<ofan> jyfl987: 我很少在vps上开screen,尽量少开东西
<jyfl987> ofan: 一开始存自己vps 后面就302到cjb
<gfrog> ofan: 其实我想放在godaddy给的那块免费空间上。。。 然后在dropbox里做个备份。
<ofan> maya: 写作业去了...  
<maya> ofan: 真的假的？
<ofan> maya: 真的
<maya> ofan: 我也要去写作业了。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥意思
<maya> ofan: 刚才下来上WC  顺便过来看看。。  俺走咯~
<ofan> maya: ...88
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁说只有豆腐干, 明明还有奥利奥
<maya> ( ^_^ )/~~拜拜
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不知道cjb.net上传的照片是有外练的么
<gfrog> adam8157: 饼干下午才有好吧。。。
<ofan> gfrog: flickr国内看不了吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 而且是永久的 哼哼
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道
 * gfrog 不想次饼干了，过年腻住了。
<ofan> jyfl987: 限制流量白搭
<gfrog> ofan: 必须能，只是偶尔被盾，一般时间都不会长
<MaskRay> cfy: `you start with lisp, get to statically typed lisp (ML), add laziness, add whitespace to solve the parens stuff, add syntax sugar (for human programmability), and finally, add purity (i.e. true functional programming), and you've got haskell'
<jyfl987> ofan: 公开的 哪里有流量限制
<ofan> gfrog: 但是flickr获取外链太麻烦了
<gfrog> ofan: 其实我买了google 的storage，5刀20G/yr，不过picasa真是大杯具。
<ofan> jyfl987: 空间无限？
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。
<jyfl987> ofan: 任何人都可以上传 他怎么限制你？？
<jyfl987> ofan: 匿名的阿 
<ofan> gfrog: 我也买了，想用google的，picasa可以外链？
<gfrog> ofan: 可以
<cfy> MaskRay: 是可以试一下 :D,看你试了这么多语言
<ofan> jyfl987: 图床很容易被删图
<ofan> gfrog: 一样，感觉这些服务获取外链很不给力
<L-----D> gfrog, google storage已经开始卖了？
<ofan> 都要自己手动登陆上去复制，粘贴
<L-----D> 速度快么
<jyfl987> ofan: 没关系
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有流量限制么
<gfrog> ofan: 不过相对自己管理图片和流量的麻烦，拿外链真是太小事情了。
<gfrog> jyfl987: picasa？ 没有
<gfrog> jyfl987: 或者说我没看到过
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你不是说你买的 gs么
<MaskRay> cfy: 有这体会，Lisp -> ML -> Haskell 确实是个括号越来越少的过程
<jyfl987> google storage可是个服务
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 等你用forth了 也就没括号了
<jyfl987> 括号都隐含到栈里去了 lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那个啊，没有，其实gs早有了，只不过现在只能在gmail、gdocs、picasa里用，
<lolicon> 	namoamitabuddha: 什么叫 补全比较好
<ofan> gfrog: 但每次都要双开页面，一个弄图片，一个加入链接，感觉挺烦的
<ofan> 最好是能跟程序整合了
<gfrog> ofan: 似乎可以找找插件之类，我还没开始动手，找机会研究下。。。
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 在 交互裏面 可以補全 keyword 或者定義名
<ofan> gfrog: 不知道picasa支不支持oauth之类的方法上传
<cfy> MaskRay: ML怎么好了？
<gfrog> ofan: picasa可以用它的客户端上传
<ofan> gfrog: 能在客户端获取外链？
<gfrog> ofan: 木有试过。。。
<ofan> 而且貌似，传上去的都会被压缩吧
<ofan> 质量不好
<gfrog> ofan: 哎呀，找个picasa试试去
<gfrog> ofan: 另外，dropbox也是个选择，虽然丫也被盾
<ofan> gfrog: 外链被顿？
 * adam8157 http://boolesrings.org/krautzberger/2011/08/03/why-markdown-not-latex/
<gfrog> ofan: 嗯
<Kandu> MaskRay: 剛你說的一串 add XX, 一半是在做減法..
<jyfl987> md好像表格都没有吧
<MaskRay> Kandu: ?
<MaskRay> jyfl987: Forth定义函数要括号
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 哪里需要 
<jyfl987> 那个是注释用的 你不加也可以的 哈哈
<MaskRay> 表达能力天差地别，Forth是write-only language，哪能和Lisp之类比
<jyfl987> 这个随你了 我两个都准备用 
<namoamitabuddha> assembler 有括號麽？我不知道
<namoamitabuddha> assembly language
 * gfrog 大胃王们的幸福时刻来了： 情人节晚上M记接吻60秒可以免费吃到饱，更重要的是，男女不限…… http://t.co/mRWH6HyC
 * gfrog 哦，忘了把链接解开： http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/5e5e4136gw1dpnoiq9ojqj.jpg
<cfy> MaskRay: 习语言。。
<jyfl987> 没情人
<gfrog> jyfl987: 找基友。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6ecbfa8e01010hzm.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: linux(丽妞克斯)编程轻松入门  第五讲  实现更多命令_鱼儿_新浪博客
<fvw> 丽妞克斯
<jiero> 我的回复好像就是专门欺负banban的
<huntxu> gfrog: 在哪？
<fvw> cfy: 什么鬼东西 吓到了
<gfrog> huntxu: 啊？
<cfy> fvw: 看上去像是文本替换的C...
<huntxu> gfrog: 地點啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 大概是任意一家M家
<gfrog> huntxu: 有海报
<MeaCulpa> 丽妞克斯？
<MaskRay> cfy: 文本替换。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 可以找人临时抱团去kiss
<huntxu> 是lofree啊
<Kandu> MaskRay: 得到靜態類型系統(丟失執行時調度資料的能力).   laziness, 增加了功能。   縮進判斷代碼塊，增加語法糖，不增不減。    add purity 減少功能
<MaskRay> cfy: 找一个C的lex spec，把词素替换成中文……读入“格式输入”就输出“scanf”，最后调用gcc编译
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: huntxu 不过这个可能是旧消息，大概是去年还是前年的海报，我刚看了官网和官方微薄，目前没这消息。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 是啊。。太坑爹了。。。像scheme更好弄，直接(setq a length)就能当length用了。。。。
<huntxu> 60秒吃一頓還是不錯的，lol
<cfy> MaskRay: #define下不就完了？
<cfy> MaskRay: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6ecbfa8e0100sx5h.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 全球首款LINUX环境下支持全中文的构建工具诞生了_鱼儿_新浪博客
<MaskRay> cfy: 不行，比如 %行 之类
 * gfrog kindle竟然没电了，啧啧。
 * adam8157 皈依pandoc-markdown2pdf
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scheme_(programming_language)#Delayed_evaluation
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Scheme (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Kandu> MaskRay: 比較喜歡這樣的簡化.  To make something simple is one thousand times harder than making something complicated --Kalashnikov
<MaskRay> Kandu: 对
<ofan> Kandu: 简单的东西也是用复杂的东西写的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 增加purity不一定是减少功能（没有purity因为value restriction会丢失一些polymorphism）
 * LOL_ you've got mail，这部电影感觉不错
<adam8157> roylez: markdown不错哦
<roylez> adam8157: .
<jiero> 想要睡觉，想要死掉。
<alpha080> http://feeds.feedburner.com/alpha080
<kk> alpha080,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alpha080> kk: 你居然不会这个？
<nyfair> kk也被墙了？
<LOL_> jiero: 你把诺基亚那个经典的铃声发我邮箱吧，
<jiero> LOL_: 你谁啊。。。
<jiero> LOL_: nokia的铃声升级过n次了，有20个以上版本
<nyfair> kk试试这个 http://www.nicovideo.jp
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。你认识我吗？
<kk> alpha080, 休息一下...  ㍧ 
<jiero> nyfair: 你知道 apache 的文档共享？
<jiero> LOL_: 无法对应。
<nyfair> jiero: 我只知道apache直升机
<LOL_> jiero: nokia tune
<jiero> nyfair: 上次去，有个人发言是说某apache 组件可以检索文档发配给有处理能力的计算机。
<jiero> LOL_: 我不认识你！！！
<jiero> LOL_: 邮箱给我。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 云计算？
<jiero> nyfair: 这算云吗？
<alpha080> 我有林志玲的铃声。。
<jiero> nyfair: 就是快速检测文件类型。
<jiero> nyfair: 然后图像可以用 gps 从googlemap上找到啊。
<jiero> roylez: 主席，k了kk
<ofan> jyfl987: 在？知不知道很多网页上有一直保持在页面上端的效果是怎么实现的？
<jiero> roylez: 鸭，我叫习惯了
<LOL_> alpha080: 你有林志玲的叫声吗？lol
<jiero> LOL_: 给你铃声干嘛啊。。。
<alpha080> Ultimate Thriller Box Set系列kindle书限时免费，要看垃圾小说的快抢
<roylez> alpha080: ...
<jiero> roylez: 坏东西
<LOL_> jiero: 想给手机换个铃声，
<roylez> jiero: 误伤友军，误伤
<alpha080> 本来就是惊悚小说而已，格调不高的
<alpha080> roylez: 难道你看过了？
<roylez> alpha080: 没，没空看这种
<LOL_> jiero: 钢琴版的nokia tune
<jiero> LOL_: 不知道。 给你我用的
<jiero> LOL_:   I used "The Signal" by BertycoX jamendo.com/en/album/76432 , and now I got "Earth" by Denny Schneidemesser. Play: tinyurl.com/7cxy89b
<LOL_> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> LOL_:  http://jamendo.com/en/album/76432
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Download this free music album: The Signal | Jamendo - Jamendo
<jiero> http://tinyurl.com/7cxy89b
<jyfl987> ofan: js实现的
<kk> jiero,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> lol
<ofan> jyfl987: 咋搞
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是用css? 想让某部分一直保持在左边
<jiero> ofan:  html
<jiero> ofan:  内镶入 css
<kukey> ofan: css靠谱
<jiero> LOL_: 好了搞到你的邮箱，现在要你的照片
<jyfl987> ofan: 用css也行 只是ie6的实现很卡
<jyfl987> ofan: 如果你无所谓ie用户 那当然就ok了
<ofan> jyfl987: http://oulipodemo.wordpress.com/  就像这个一样，左边的一栏
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Oulipo Demo
<LOL_> jiero: 发我邮箱啦？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那一包多少钱？
<LOL_> jiero: 钢琴版的nokia tune ?
<jyfl987> ofan: 访问不能
<adam8157> jyfl987: 便宜得很
<jiero> LOL_: 那是什么？
<jiero> LOL_: 不懂
<jyfl987> adam8157: 多少阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不用啦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我没打算给你钱 只是问问成本 因为我同事也觉得好吃 我们打算多买点拿来喝酒用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不要多心阿 做人要老实点 问你啥就说啥
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 35
<adam8157> jyfl987: 淘宝上有卖
<jyfl987> 不错不错
<jyfl987> 晚上整点酒来喝
<ofan> jyfl987: 翻墙
<fvw> soya: hi
<fvw> soya: multi-web-mode 
<jyfl987> ofan: 那个follow按钮？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这东西不消化 每次不要吃太多
<ofan> jyfl987: follow也算，主要是左边那栏
<jyfl987> ofan: position: fixed
<jyfl987> ofan: 你装个 firebug 能省我们不少时间
<ofan> jyfl987: 我用chrome
<jyfl987> ofan: 一样 chrome那个开发工具现在也可以选择一个element 然后查看他的css 以及各种属性
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵 我就喜欢这种口感的 豆制品有的和这个也很像 你们海边人真爽阿
<fvw> jyfl987: chrome的已经很好了
<ofan> jyfl987: 还有一种是，到达一定位置后就位置就不再跟随了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这次买的确实不如去年买的...差很多, 下次我再好好挑挑吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 比如web gmail里，每封邮件的头部那样
<eexp> 蜻蜓不更好嘛。
<jyfl987> ofan: ofan 没注意这个 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那有支持大批量购买的么
<ofan> 貌似改版了》。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 淘宝上肯定有, 你记得买我那个外包装的那一家就好 去年也是买的那家
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我还是想吃大鱼的阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。去旅游。
<eexp> cfy:  有 tusooa 在挑战你的 cl
<eexp> jyfl987: 不知道蜻蜓？
<jiero> jyfl987: 去直接到农户那里买
<jiero> jyfl987: 渔家
<jyfl987> eexp: 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 呵呵 去超市好了 我能带的只有干制品 泡起来口感稍差
<jiero> jyfl987: 新鲜且便宜
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我喜欢吃干的 我一点也不喜欢吃新鲜海鲜
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 超大干鱼吗。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我说的那个干货就是要泡开才行
<eexp> 吃货？ jiero
<jyfl987> jiero: 反正我那边口味就是喜欢这样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<jyfl987> eexp: 蜻蜓是什么
<jyfl987> dragon fly?
<eexp> 是啊。拼写正确
<jiero> eexp: 我喜欢吃新鲜的/每次吃不一样的，但是吃是种没关系的东西， 连续多个月都是土豆+鱼+芹菜
<jiero> 吃仅仅是必备的。。。
<eexp> jiero: 那是袋鼠国的习惯？
<jyfl987> 土豆做菜 又穷又土
<jiero> eexp: 啥？
<jiero> jyfl987: 土豆是饭啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我吃的土豆远远比馒头多了
<jyfl987> 当饭还差不多
<MeaCulpa> 土豆不错啊
<jyfl987> 最好炒丝吃 我喜欢吃那种
<eexp> 袋鼠国，只有这些吃？
<eexp> 鱼最多
<eexp> 叫海鲜
<jiero> eexp: 花钱买牛肉吃？
<jiero> eexp: 海鲜就是鱼啊，
<eexp> 鱼不花钱？
<jiero> eexp: 其他的贝类少。
<jiero> eexp: 好吧。鱼我也不会买新鲜的
<eexp> 去大堡礁，自己抓嘛
<jiero> eexp: 你知道那在哪里么。。
<jiero> eexp:  lol
<jiero> eexp: 多嘴
<eexp> 保护地方
<jiero> eexp: 我回家了。
<eexp> 额。没听过。
<jiero> eexp: 这里的水都很脏——
<eexp> 回渔村了？
<huntxu> jiero: 土豆當飯？蒙古？
<jiero> eexp:  河水全是很脏的。
<jiero> huntxu: ？
<eexp> huntxu: 蒙古没海
<huntxu> eexp: 湖當還
<eexp> 罗杰，你回哪里了
<huntxu> eexp: 湖當海
 * ofan 饿了
<eexp> 别繁体嘛
<eexp> 装b
<MeaCulpa> 淡水鱼不靠谱
<MeaCulpa> 海水鱼么，稍稍安慰点
<MeaCulpa> 现在貌似国内很少人吃淡水鱼了
<huntxu> eexp: 正體好吧
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 你没有吃过正宗的黄河鲤鱼吧 还是有很多人吃得哦
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 吃啊。青鱼这些。
<jiero> LOL_: 名字也知道了。
<huntxu> 漢字簡化就是新文化顛覆我國傳統文化的遺毒。。。
<MeaCulpa> kukey: 啊以后一定要吃一次
<eexp> 很贵的
<jiero> eexp: 哦，是下班而已。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 哦，也对，青鱼
<eexp> huntxu: 一边去
<jiero> huntxu: 我准备颠覆，我支持颠覆
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 有机会来我请你 哈
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂小依叫我一邊來找你
<MeaCulpa> “正体”是一个台湾国语词汇吧
<LOL_> jiero: 不小心，暴露了，汗
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你说的都不是普通话了 :)
<jiero> LOL_: 很好啊， 很对你的nick
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 我母語是閩南話～
<jiero> LOL_: 又一个
<eexp> 我喜欢煎的鱼
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 哦，怪不得，对岸的
<LOL_> jiero: 你该真不会叫罗杰吧
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不是，海峽西岸的
<jiero> huntxu: 好吧。。。 昨天有人来拜访我， 山东人老乡， 然后就是没把我当作同乡
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 哦...你说国语我以为你是对岸的呢
<jiero> LOL_: 差不多
<eexp> 罗杰的报复。是一个短片
 * gfrog 苦逼的要播放wmv文件。。。 在amd64上竟然还没有解码器。
<LOL_> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 罗杰，是确认的意思
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 啊？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: mplayer不行么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我才不叫那个， 别人建议我用那个名字——我直接否决
<MeaCulpa> 哦，只有binary?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ??你搞错人了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 嗯，federer的名字
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你明白吗。。。初中就有人这样叫我， 但是谐音太难听了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  roger
<MeaCulpa> Roger That!
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不行，就是mplayer没解码器。vlc没试，估计丫有，但是我不喜欢它的ui
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 弱智儿。。。
<tenzu> 罗姐
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 杯具...我很久没看wmv了不知道了
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不光是确认的意思哦, 俚语中代表***
 * LOL_ 求nokia_tune.aac 钢琴版
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是么？
<huntxu> tenzu: 鑫鑫我那天從天津機場到北京站的時間，還少過我從北京站到家的時間。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你确定？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 唉唉，某培训教程是wmv的，擦
<tenzu> huntxu: 你怎么走的?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我经常roger roger的叫的...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你可以查下嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 我們大學班籃球隊裏，有個人球衣後印的名字是dick。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 悲催...
<adam8157> v [Tn] (<!> Brit sl euph 讳, 俚, 婉) (of a male) have sexual intercourse with (sb) （指男子）与（某人）性交.
<MeaCulpa> 迪克牛仔？
<huntxu> adam8157: 每次看到都要笑一次。。。
<ajsdlf> 请问有没有人知道sudo的日志在那?
<adam8157> huntxu: :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :)
<huntxu> have sexual intercourse，好文雅。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我也经常说roger, 直到看到这个 就改说got it了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Affirmative
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Consider it done
<huntxu> tenzu: 出了機場到門口就坐大巴到火車站，然後就高鐵到北京南站
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但我还是习惯Roger...
<huntxu> tenzu: 2個小時不到。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不是有快轨么
<tenzu> huntxu: 那还挺快
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: mplayer的键位太舒服了，适合左手打炮的
<huntxu> tenzu: 于是以後都可以考慮取道天津了～機票總是比這邊便宜。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 买个机器来就行拉
<tenzu> huntxu: 我可以去天津火车站目送你
<eexp> 这嘘嘘和疼疼又认识了。
<MeaCulpa> 其实，哪怕混外企也可以没英文名字，我就没有
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 你左手不是要按ctrl的嘛。没空。
<if_else> 各位，mdadm 创建软 raid 如果分区时使用的不是 fd raid 分区格式，创建 raid 之后，如果没有 配置文件，重启，raid 设备不会加载的？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 不用，方向+pgup/dn之类
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看来你经常这么干。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 所以不习惯其他播放器了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 左手我怎么也不习惯 
<eexp> 10秒重播。
<tenzu> eexp: 神, 你要闹哪样?
<eexp> 啥
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我右手根本不会，完全没办法抬头
 * MeaCulpa 左手属于自己，右手与人交流
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 奇怪 我虽然经常听人说左手 可是实际上根本弄不来
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我右手连抠鼻子都不会
 * eexp 围观即将发生的基情。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 系鞋带，纽扣，打理自己的事情右手我都不会
<huntxu> jyfl987: 怎麽會弄不來
<MeaCulpa> 左手唯一和外界交流而右手不会的，是用鼠标
<palomino|working> ..........
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你犹太人。/
<fvw> cfy: vbox吗
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 啥。你右手不会鼠标？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 右手鼠标可以勉强工作，但是游戏绝对不行
<fvw> cfy: emacs 输入法 切换有点不方便怎么办
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我锻炼了几年了，右手鼠标现在可以勉强点点 office之类
<eexp> 那还玩啥et。全改键位？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: yes
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我给你看我的bingings
<eexp> 破酷胖。居然不会这。
<eexp> 我双手随时换
<MeaCulpa> eexp: https://github.com/MeaCulpa/dotfiles/blob/master/game/et/bindings.cfg
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: game/et/bindings.cfg at master from MeaCulpa/dotfiles - GitHub
<MeaCulpa> okl;是上下左右
<MeaCulpa> 有段时间我用hjkl的，vim形
<MeaCulpa> 但小拇指被占用的话，换枪太慢，所以还是不vim了
<eexp> d 0 "+reload"？？不是吧。你这效率低哦
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 不低，中指
<MeaCulpa> 中指我很灵活的
<MeaCulpa> reload和望远镜，再加前进
<MeaCulpa> 也就是说我reload的时候必然不会向前...
<MeaCulpa> 但只要点一下即可
<eexp> 你这带小键盘的标准键盘哦。
<eexp> 换一个机器，你不死鱼了嘛
<MeaCulpa> 小键盘我不用
<MeaCulpa> 上面只是留了默认的fireteam
<MeaCulpa> 你觉得我会fireteam么...
<huntxu>  高手向來帶著自己的鍵盤。。。
<eexp> 根本用不上那
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 小键盘我以前都是做语音绑定的
<MeaCulpa> 后来配置掉了
<MeaCulpa> 只好胡乱弄了几个必须的
<MeaCulpa> ammo, medic, thankyou之类
<eexp> 我觉得，你不如直接熟悉小键盘。
<MeaCulpa> 不行
<MeaCulpa> 小键盘键位太少
<eexp> 至少本本啥的，还有小键盘模拟区。
<MeaCulpa> olk; 好
<MeaCulpa> 我本本上okl;还行，
<MeaCulpa> enter和shift是最重要的
<MeaCulpa> 任何键盘enter和shift相对位置都差不多
<eexp> 就shift哦。
<MeaCulpa> shift是weapon alt
<MeaCulpa> quake里面是Rail Gun
<MeaCulpa> 是需要快速按出来的东西
<eexp> 你个工兵，shift啥。 lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 擦，溜达那
<eexp> alt weapon?
<MeaCulpa> 榴弹1
<eexp> @
<MeaCulpa> 对
<MeaCulpa> eng shift很重要啊
<kk> MeaCulpa:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<eexp> 这也悲剧了
<huntxu> 靠，打字這麽快
<MeaCulpa> ET趴下了都是headshot
<MeaCulpa> æ­»kk
<MeaCulpa> 我打字那么慢
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你的cfg拿来学习一下啦
<MeaCulpa> ET我多年的cfg掉了
<eexp> 我啥都不改的。
<MeaCulpa> ... 厉害
<eexp> 就改full-screen
<MeaCulpa> 很多人把开枪+上sprint了
<MeaCulpa> 我不喜欢所以没弄
<eexp> 分辨率在台机，不兼容。要调整
<MeaCulpa> 我两个都是1440 900
<MeaCulpa> 只有sens不一样
<eexp> id的游戏，都一套。容易习惯
<MeaCulpa> 家里现在是1.5, 一般的鼠标10.5
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 语法一样
<MeaCulpa> 宏一样写
<eexp> 是啊
 * LOL_ 终于找到了，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> eexp: id的vstr不错
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 可以搞很多状态脚本，一键2枪
<eexp> 那些是等于hack了
<MeaCulpa> set info1 "cg_drawFPS 1; cg_lagometer 1; b_drawspeed 2,4; echo ^0> ^7Info display^0: ^7On; set info vstr info2"
<MeaCulpa> set info2 "cg_drawFPS 0; cg_lagometer 0; b_drawspeed 0; echo ^0> ^7Info display^0: ^7Off; set info vstr info1"
<MeaCulpa> set info vstr info1
<MeaCulpa> 不是啊
<MeaCulpa> 简单的变量赋值而已
<eexp> 比赛都不允许的
<MeaCulpa> ET不比赛~~
<soya> fvw: 嗯，谢谢。我试下
<eexp> quake有嘛
<MeaCulpa> Quake很多人有计时器呢
<MeaCulpa> 有
<MeaCulpa> 你看我quake里的，更多
<jyfl987> 最好可以让机器人跟人同台打
<MeaCulpa> 我还算少的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 有的人脚本可以同时维护9个计时器
<eexp> 屏幕上有一个。
<eexp> 其他的，维护对方的，也算作弊
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 维护respawn
<eexp> 定时抢spam
<MeaCulpa> Quake的心算计算量还是很大的
<MeaCulpa> 要在激烈对抗中维护计时器，高手还是很牛的
<MeaCulpa> 比RPS啥的厉害多了
<MeaCulpa> RTS
<MeaCulpa> RTS的对手不会给你视觉直接冲击
<eexp> 强度够大。lol
<eexp> 估计不玩这类的，都是小脑不发达。经常有人头晕。
<eexp> 下班
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩，我试过，大血35秒，大盔甲30秒，小甲25秒，诸如此类的东西有好几个，一旦被人吃了，计时器要清零
<MeaCulpa> 我脑子不好，不计时了~
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你用 emacs 寫 scheme 過麽？
<tenzu> 我还以为时间静止了
<MeaCulpa> .
<linsux> linux能玩英雄联盟吗
<MeaCulpa> 情人节ipad2苹果免费刻字...
<MeaCulpa> 好促销
<wzlxx> 谁知道哪里有BSD实验室这样的服务器吗？
<MeaCulpa> PayPal倾情奉献恋爱大人作战攻略！
<MeaCulpa> 美帝广告真多
<MeaCulpa> "支付宝信用卡充值关闭公告!"
<woju> wzlxx: 试试unix-center
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 是用信用卡给支付宝充值关闭还是用支付宝给信用卡充值关闭？
<jyfl987> 我最火大的是 工行要取消快捷支付
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 前者
<MeaCulpa> 也就是说信用卡终于有交易限额了
<MeaCulpa> 工行，A pile of shit
<MeaCulpa> 要不是18m，我不会与其有任何关系
<huntxu> 18m = 18 million
<huntxu> 壕。。。
<tenzu> 不是18摸?
<wzlxx> woju: 多谢，姓名也是必填的？
<woju> wzlxx: 不清楚哦，我好久没上去了
<wzlxx> woju: 我也就用一下，不行我就弄个虚拟机了
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/N2a6NW 
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y McDonald’s confirms that it’s no longer using ‘pink slime’ chemical in hamburgers | The Sideshow - Yahoo! News
<Kandu> MaskRay: （没有purity因为value restriction会丢失一些polymorphism）  <-- 不懂
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有写过。
<cfy> fvw: 输入法怎么切换方便？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ;netcat: "listening on [any] 4005 ..."
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 怎麽處理
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<MeaCulpa> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/818591f8jw1dpo1kajfp5j.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你用 slime 了麽
<MeaCulpa> 湖南好猛
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: slime是给cl用的。
 * miliguy 晕
<MeaCulpa> 哦，是重庆
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 啥內容的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: swank-mit-scheme
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 央视春晚收视率
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 其实是南宋时局图
<MeaCulpa> :)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。想不通为啥你们这么喜欢scheme
<cfy> scheme有啥好？
<huntxu> 對耶，很接近 MeaCulpa 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你用過沒，我頭暈了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 干嘛不用cl?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没有，我最多，用emacs编辑下，guile跑吧。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ;;; swank-mit-scheme.scm --- SLIME server for MIT Scheme
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 干嘛不cl?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 擺脫，菜鳥在學語言
<Kandu> MaskRay: 貌似標點或連詞有歧義
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Beginner, OK?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有个beginner在学cl
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有个beginner(cfy)在学cl
<Kandu> cfy: 像循循善誘 Cer 學 CPP?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我考慮到我可能要寫一個可編程的接口，打算拿 Scheme
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: swank-mit-scheme.scm 不像有人維護的樣子
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那個 netcat 的參數都是錯的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 頭暈了，不玩了
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=362305
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<eter_faith> 大家帮帮忙啊，ubuntu10.10终端乱码怎么解决，网上的资料不行了，我是小白
<namoamitabuddha> eter_faith: gnome-terminal
<namoamitabuddha> eter_faith: ?
<eter_faith> ctrl +alt +f1
<namoamitabuddha> eter_faith: 那默認是不能顯示中文的
<eter_faith>  就是啊，能解决么？
<namoamitabuddha> eter_faith: 一種是內核 patch，你搜索下 microcai 中文內核。另外是用 fbterm，就是利用 framebuffer。zhcon 也許也行，但不推薦。
<MaskRay> Kandu: ?
<tenzu> fbterm
<eter_faith> fbterm,我先试一试吧
<FrankLv> 我准备扫描一个系统上的SSH Private Key，不知道哪些限制条件能用 现在知道文件第一行有BEGIN [RD]SA PRIVATE KEY
<Kandu> MaskRay: 没有purity因为value restriction[而]丢失一些polymorphism  |  没有purity, 因为value restriction会丢失一些polymorphism  |  ...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 另外 SICP 介紹 Scheme
<Kandu> MaskRay: 然後我對這方面知識很欠缺，所以不能理解了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 88 了，不玩了
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 我想想
<cfy> MaskRay: 知道scheme不？
<cfy> 咋这么多人，避开cl,学习scheme...
<tusooa> cfy: 'log
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这里用 a -> (b -> c) 表示一个函数，接受一个类型为 a 的参数返回另一个 b -> c 的函数
<cfy> tusooa: 我要不写篇，我为啥选择 cl 好了。
<ofan> cfy: 你都学了多久了
<cfy> ofan： 可能有一年吧。
<MaskRay> Kandu: (->) 是右结合的，即 a -> (b -> c) 可写作 a -> b -> c
<MaskRay> Kandu: 比如 (+) 是 int -> int ->int
<ofan> 反了吧
<tusooa> MaskRay: 错了吧。
<ghosTM55> hi all
<MaskRay> Kandu: 比如 闭包，在 lua 什么的语言里，返回一个 getter 和一个 setter
<kk> ghosTM55, 好  ㍩ 
<tusooa> MaskRay: 额？貌似有点道理的额
<MaskRay> Kandu: 它们共用一个 储存单元
<tusooa> a1 = (+) 1 -- 这样的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有，感觉你最近一直在挑语言？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是说算法才是王道么
 * tusooa 还是一直用perl
<cleamoon> http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/02/psa-playstation-network-goes-down-from-9am-et-schedule-maintenance/
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y PSA: PlayStation Network goes down (again) from 9AM ET, but it's for maintenance (again) -- Engadget
<MaskRay> Kandu: 由另一个 factory function 同时产生 getter 和 setter，setter 创建的值会由 getter 返回
<tusooa> http://patentabsurdity.com/
<kk> tusooa,啥网址y Patent Absurdity — How software patents broke the system
<tusooa> http://patentabsurdity.com/download.html
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个 factory function 的类型应该是 unit -> (typeof(getter), typeof(setter))
<MaskRay> 因为 setter 不具有 purity
<MaskRay> 考虑如下代码：
<MaskRay>    (g, s) = factory()
<MaskRay>   s(5)
<MaskRay>   g() 返回 5
<MaskRay>   然后 s("asd")
<MaskRay>   理论上行得通，因为 s(即setter)是polymorphic的
<MaskRay>   但是实际上
<MaskRay>   这样显然不行，储存单元的类型怎么能既是 int 又是 string
<MaskRay> Kandu: 在没有 purity 保证的语言里，不能期待 调用一个函数 后会产生什么导致类型系统不健全的副作用
<cfy> MaskRay: 你们在讨论什么？
<LOL_> 终于找到了自己想要的铃声，，，
<cfy> tusooa: 我不知道，我能不能写出来。 总之一点，我学习因 common lisp，是因为我比较容易受别人影响
<MaskRay> 所以这个 factory function创造的getter setter，不是真polymorphic
<cfy> tusooa: 当初学习perl因为ee
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 学习 cl是因为很多nb的人都说lisp好。而且，我看不懂rwh这本书。。。
<tusooa> .
<MaskRay> Kandu: 但是每次执行既可以产生  (储存单元为int的getter setter），也可以产生 （储存单元为string的getter setter），等等，储存单元可以是任何类型
<MaskRay> Kandu: 但是这个factory function每次执行既可以产生  (储存单元为int的getter setter），也可以产生 （储存单元为string的getter setter），等等，储存单元可以是任何类型
<cfy> ....
<MaskRay> 所以factory function本身是polymorphic的，但getter setter不是
<foob> opera看不了youku视频，怎么解决啊
<nyfair> yaourt -Sb google-chrome
<cfy> tusooa: sbcl可以编译成elf,所以支持不支持无所谓
<cfy> tusooa: sbcl也有 #!/usr/local/bin/sbcl --script
<tusooa> cfy: 关键是，不能env啊。
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: env有啥用？
<tusooa> cfy: 不需要/usr/local
<cfy> tusooa: tusooa 都装在/usr/bin/sbcl
<cfy> tusooa: 我写程序到现在，都没用过env.......
<cfy> tusooa: 我编译成elf,完事了
<lolicon> cfy: rtfm
<cfy> lolicon: read the fuck manual
<tusooa> cfy: 额。
<ofan_> 美元对人民币到6.3了
<tusooa> 为啥mplayer放完了就说`         ****     你的系统运行太“慢”，播放不了!    ****'
<tusooa> `ls'
<tusooa> ls
<nyfair> 就是字面上的意思
<cfy> tusooa: elf,就没env问题了
<nyfair> tusooa: 什么u?
<tusooa> cfy: 额。还是不用cl了。perl预编译，不错。
<cfy> tusooa: perl预编译？
<tusooa> cfy: perl是预编译语言啊。
<cfy> tusooa: compile-file?
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么编译来着
<ofan_> 别用perl了
<tusooa> cfy: 就是运行perl啊。编译+运行的。
<ofan_> 都要被淘汰了
<cfy> tusooa: 字节码。。。。
<nyfair> ofan: 别跟美刀笔啊，其实软妹币贬值也厉害，对日元都100：8了
<tusooa> cfy: 对啊。比纯解释好多了。
<cfy> tusooa: 啥语言纯粹解释的？
<ofan_> 我只关系美元
<ofan_> ruby
<tusooa> perl因为预编译，所以快。
<ofan_> shell
<nyfair> lua
<ofan_> lua有jit
<nyfair> luajit那个相当爽
<ofan_> 睡觉。。。困死了
<nyfair> 祝春梦
<nyfair> ruby也有jit啊
<lolicon> QBASIC
<tusooa> lolicon: ...
<Cherrot> 论坛怎么删除回帖来着 怎么就找不到了呢……
<tusooa> Cherrot: 只有最后发表的才能删除。除开你是版猪
<tenzu> 砍号可以找我帮忙, 嗯嗯
<huntxu> 砍tenzu也可以找我幫忙，嗯嗯
 * tenzu 买剃刀刮胡子去
<binker> 大家好
<kk> binker, 好  ㍪ 
<binker> 都在干嘛呢
<snugglecat> 谁打个繁体字 "思" 看看
<snugglecat> ibus 貌似大不了繁体字
<binker> 今天下午把笔记本电脑上的灰尘都清理掉了
<binker> 干嘛要繁体
<binker> 用简体不是很好么？
<snugglecat> 我想知道 思 的繁体怎么写的
<snugglecat> ibus 怎么装 五笔阿
<hoxily> snugglecat: 思
<snugglecat> 繁体
<hoxily> snugglecat: http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE6Zdic80Zdic9D.htm
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 字典中 思 字的解释
<hoxily> snugglecat: no traditional !
<XXXXxxxx> 哦
<hoxily> XXXXxxxx: 你看字源字形，写法就是“思”的样子。
<XXXXxxxx> 哦
<XXXXxxxx> 酱紫
<XXXXxxxx> 谢谢
<huntxu> 思的繁體就是思啊。。。
<tenzu> 一群繁体男
<XXXXxxxx> 谢谢
<jiero> CELT codec 是什么啊，打遍无敌手却从没听说过额。
<tusooa> ...
<jiero> opus 
<jiero> 不知道手机支持不。
<jiero> 扩展名 .ogg或者 mka
<iGoogle> 思考简体 思考繁體
<iGoogle> 打到繁体
<jiero> iGoogle: 个个
<iGoogle> 那猫，变 xxxxxxxxx
<XXXXxxxx> 不打简体的 是什么
<hoxily> XXXXxxxx: 还是换回snugglecat名字吧，XXXXxxxx太难看。猫叔
<XXXXxxxx> iGoogle, #archlinux-cn 有个 OOOOoooo， 所以我起了 XXXXxxxx， 好与他相配
<jiero> XXXXxxxx:  個個 比 个个 要难看些。
<XXXXxxxx> 哦
<jiero> XXXXxxxx: 。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/196844
<jiero> opus 看样子很强很强的哦。结合了 Skype的 SILK codec和 Xiph.Org的 CELT codec。前者和后者都是同类最棒，结合起来会什么样呢。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Xiph.org (@ Xiph.Org)
<jiero> 。。。我怎么不知道 Skype的音频协议开源了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> cfy: 没理解啊。你比较下自己的。
<LOL_> 这么安静，，，
<root____5> 吱。。。。
 * LOL_ 好讨厌现在的生活，不管是在学校还是家里，感觉人生从来没有现在这样囧过，需要一个大的改变，，，
 * maya LOL_ 去跳楼吧
 * LOL_ 比较穷，附近没楼
<root____5> 小伙子年纪轻轻的就没动力了？？？
<woju> LOL_: 做爱能缓解抑郁
 * LOL_ 我有时就想如果我生在一个几乎没有外人去过的小山村该多好，就不用这么烦了，要不就像官二代或富二代那样要啥有啥，要不一辈子不出大山，这两种生活，我感觉都挺不错的，起码比现在强，
<LOL_> woju: 没女朋友
<woju> LOL_: 你多大？
<LOL_> woju: 刚上大一
<woju> 没有找女友，就只有OGC了
<LOL_> 。。。
<widon> OCG什么意思阿
<LOL_> 那不是缩写，是图形
<woju> widon: O是头，C是两脚
<LOL_> *<=8,,,,,  lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 差不多啊
<widon> woju, 这。。。。
<maya> LOL_: 你咋啦
<maya> 活够啦？
 * LOL_ 最讨厌在别人背后说坏话的人，因为他／她能在你面前说别人的坏话，就可能他／她在别人面前说你的坏话，剔人头者，人亦剔其头，所以我的朋友很少
<maya> (⊙o⊙)…
<maya> 我朋友也很少。。
<LOL_> maya: 感觉生活从来没有像现在这样囧过
<maya> 因为我说话总不会说好听的。。
<maya> 而我真正的朋友  都是对人特别好的  对我也特好 ;)
<LOL_> maya: 你知道我现在的生活多么囧吗，每天除了吃就是睡，
<maya> LOL_: 要那么多朋友干啥呢  反正好人又不多  lol  
<cfy> LOL_: 吃了睡+1
<LOL_> maya: 啥也干不下去，不看电视，不玩游戏，不看书，只会有时听听音乐
<LOL_> 比在学校还无聊，在学校起码还会去周围的书店转转有时
<jiero> tusooa: 好吧
<tenzu> 吃了睡+65536
<jiero> maya:  不是好人多不多。。。
<MaskRay> LOL_: 吃了睡+1
<LOL_> 现在估计比在学校重了十斤
<maya> LOL_: 我有这样几个朋友  现实中 一个很好的异性朋友  不管去哪 只要一个电话 他就马上过来 一个女性朋友 不管啥时候 一个电话 就呼出来逛街  网络中  一堆每天很水但是还蛮有思想的挨踢青年 偶尔还会给我寄当地的特产 很维护我 (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……  俺这样就知足了~
<fvw> 几个bot在聊天?
<jiero> fvw: 哈哈
<jiero> fvw: 你是bot
<jiero> fvw: 我认出来了
<fvw> ...
<maya> LOL_: 放心啦  你才这么年轻  肯定会有有斗志的一天啦~~~
<cfy> MaskRay: 看到我前面说的了么
<LOL_> maya: 都没有人给我寄过特产。。。
<maya> 你现在才大一 还有机会好好地钻研下自己感兴趣的东西啊~
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有，感觉你最近一直在挑语言？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是说算法才是王道么
<maya> LOL_: 下回我给你寄哈~
<LOL_> maya: 长这么大，几乎没收到过礼物。。。
<MaskRay> maya: 多好……这还不满足……
<maya> LOL_: 我也几乎没有。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我被/ignore了？
<maya> MaskRay: 我满足丫~
<MaskRay> cfy: 语言的设计也好啊
<cfy> MaskRay: ..
<woju> irc和qq群好象
<MaskRay> cfy: 可以学到各种设计思想
<maya> LOL_: 估计别人送 也是那些猴子公仔什么的 那些多不实际啊~
<cfy> MaskRay: 睡觉去。。
<DRDarkRaven> Total Download Size:    1051.73 MiB， 半年不更新的后果
<cfy> Kandu: 今天要比你早睡 lol
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: @_@
<MaskRay> cfy: 触类庞通
<maya> LOL_: 乃等俺工作赚钱了（大概是5+年以后。。）俺每年给你寄好书  呼呼~
<MaskRay> s/庞/旁/
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 能行么。。编译完成？
<LOL_> maya: 书。。。
<MaskRay> 该死的 fcitx sunpinyin
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥
<MaskRay> tusooa: 太笨了，好多词都没有
<tusooa> MaskRay: 就用原版的pinyin吧。好用
<maya> LOL_: 肿么了  不喜欢么。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: pinyin也笨啊
<LOL_> maya: 几乎没有人说过送我书，所以很感动。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾觉得可以满足一般使用需求。大不了再造词。比如吾这里原本就没有预编译这词。
<maya> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~  
<LOL_> maya: 俺现在的梦想就是能有一个属于自己的家，一个以我为主的家，有媳妇和一个漂亮的小公主，哈哈
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 祝无法升级成功……gentoo没啥压力，除了耗点时间
<maya> LOL_: 不是吧，，  你才多大  。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有1G，gentoo得好久了。。。。风扇不好就悲剧了。。
<LOL_> maya: 有时挺羡慕那些宅男的，我现在最大的目标就是成为一个标准的宅男，俺现在21了
<maya> 才21啊
<LOL_> maya: 俺高中不上的同学都结婚了，，，
<MaskRay> cfy: 一般源码包要小一点吧
<LOL_> maya: 甚至都有孩子了。。。
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, cfy 我觉得应该没有问题 （就算有问题我也会让他变成没问题！）
<maya> LOL_: 我高中没上的同学都有有房有车的男友了
<MaskRay> /bin/sh: l: command not found
<MaskRay> /usr/portage/distfiles/ghc-7.4.0.20111219-src.tar.bz2
<LOL_> maya: ，，，
<MaskRay> 该死的 /exec -o
<MaskRay> -rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 25M Jan 27 17:12 /usr/portage/distfiles/ghc-7.4.0.20111219-src.tar.bz2
<MaskRay> dev-lang/ghc-7.4.0.20111219: 4379 files, 234 non-files, 340943.81 KB
<jiero> LOL_: 为什么现在人们都要女孩，还要漂亮的小公主。。。
 * jiero 想要又帅气又漂亮又自主的孩子
<LOL_> jiero: 别人我不清楚，我是因为讨厌活泼淘气的男孩吧，因为我整天就死气沉沉的
<LOL_> 上高中后几乎没上过体育课，
<iGoogle> cfy: 没看出很多重要的都是链接？
<cfy> MaskRay: 5.5G	/usr/portage/distfiles
<LOL_> 对运动几乎从来不感兴趣
<cfy> iGoogle: so?
<cfy> iGoogle: git了？
<cfy> 哦。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 显摆。。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 说我opera呢。。。。。。。
<LOL_> 几乎从来不看篮球和足球。。。
<tusooa> ls
<iGoogle> cfy: 集合了。方便同步。保护不被删除。
<cfy> iGoogle: 蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤哈哈啊哈哈哈。
<tusooa> ● du -s /usr/portage/distfiles 
<tusooa> 4.9G    /usr/portage/distfiles
<iGoogle> 用了很久了。觉得好
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你是說不 purity 的語言裡因為考慮返回 setter 而需要值約束，進而減少多態麼?    在 lua 裡，一個函數 fact，它返回一個 setter 和一個 getter. 那麼這個 fact 裡的閉包裡的值 n, 它會是 int 又會是 string 又會是 nil 又會是 function ......  動態類型系統會解決問題. setter(fact) 後 type(getter()) 就是 function。 接着 setter('show') 後 type(getter()) 就是 string
<cfy> iGoogle: gentooer不用重装哦。
<iGoogle> 你不用u1的。
<iGoogle> 所以你不理解嘛
<Kandu> cfy: 幾點睡?
<cfy> Kandu: 现在睡
<iGoogle> 。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 那不就是SCALAR。这样多好。
<tusooa> cfy: 醒了啊
<tusooa>  :em04 
<Kandu> cfy: .·.·
<cfy> 测试..。。。
<cfy> 嗯，字体正常了。。
<cfy> Kandu: 睡觉去。。。洗漱。。。
<iGoogle> 贱兔突然崩溃？ lol
<MaskRay> Kandu: 静态类型语言就不允许这么做
<cfy> iGoogle: 重启的呀。。ee
<MaskRay> % du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles 
<MaskRay> 11G     /usr/portage/distfiles
<tuuss> hello, 有没有人精通gpg加密的
<tuuss> 求助啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 要去重复。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯, 比較喜歡靜態的
<tuuss> gpg --symmetric 加密的文件
<tuuss> 现在解不开了
<iGoogle> u1 很快了的。
<tuuss> gpg: decryption failed: bad key
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么删除不用的源代码包来着？
<iGoogle> 浪费源码
<iGoogle> 打仗去
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 
<MaskRay> cfy: eclean-dist
 * LOL_ 其实我很羡慕数学家，不论是在乱世还是和平年代，不论现实多么残酷，不论现实生活多么贫苦，他们总能将自己的意识置身入精神的世界里，思考着数学，这是多么的幸福呀，我最羡慕的人生就是G.H.Hardy的人生，他的人生在我看来是如此的美好，他虽然终生不近女色，但他有一个漂亮的妹妹也终生未婚照顾到他离开人世，（虽然他并不喜欢他
 * LOL_ 可惜数学家是天生的，还有在这种环境下，，，
<cfy> MaskRay: eclean-dist比emerge还慢。。。。。。。
<wujie> 大家好
<maya> wujie: 无界 你好~
<kk> wujie, 好  ㍬ 
<wujie> 问问啊
<tenzu> 吴姐
<wujie> ubuntu怎么移植到安卓平板
<cfy> MaskRay: 还没出结果。。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 它的使用频率也低嘛。。。。。
<maya> ctrl c ctrl v~~
<cfy> MaskRay: 太慢了。。。。。。
<L-----D> wujie, 你去ubuntu arm频道问问
<L-----D> wujie, 我觉得应该不是任何平板都能移植
 * LOL_ 现实总要磨平你的棱角，让你变得圆滑，让你一步一步变成自己曾经最讨厌的人，而你却又无可奈何，真正能保持自己不受现实所影响的又能有几个，
<wujie> 蓝魔W6HD上面不知到怎么装啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 看报道说，程序员有时候加班闷了，会临时夜里回趟家，随便赶上哪个Editor就用哪个Editor， 比如Emacs，独自趴在电脑前写一夜代码，不发一语，第二天清晨再回到公司，当没事发生过，突然觉得这TM才叫生活。
<tusooa> cfy: 你改成看论坛说吧。
<tusooa> 笨兔论坛
<L-----D> wujie, 这种东西估计希望不大 
<wujie> 为什么啊
<L-----D> 很显然 市场占有率小 没多少人去折腾它
<cfy> tusooa: 水母看来的
<L-----D> 资料也就少了
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么才445.9MB....总共5.5GB了。。eclean-dist -p
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥再运行一次飞快呢。。。
<jiero> wujie: 。。。
<jiero> 平板都不是为了 Ubuntu 设计的。
<MaskRay> cfy: 看来它懂得缓存，emerge world就郁闷了
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 求重写。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 改算法。。
<jiero> LOL_ 我喜欢能屈能申的人。
<jiero> LOL_: 都能做比只能一端要好。
<L-----D> ubuntu貌似准备自己出平板 手机 电视机
<L-----D> 但我觉得很难成功
<LOL_> wujie: 你或许可以参考下手机上移植debian kubuntu的人
<jiero> L-----D: 明白，要支持麻烦的话，要自己干。
<jiero> L-----D: 苹果被支持搞砸了。所以自己发奋
<jiero> L-----D: 现在 Ubuntu已经有机会了
<jiero> L-----D: 已经有铺天盖地的广告了。
<wujie> 就是移植比价麻烦，
<LOL_> jiero: 我比较喜欢极端点的
<L-----D> 我觉得不会有 ubuntu走的路线肯定和android类似
<L-----D> 但是市场已经没有了
<jiero> LOL_: 都极端，极端的2面才叫极端
<MaskRay> cfy: 不明白portage为啥要用python
<jiero> LOL_: 要直线还是要射线？
<L-----D> 而且移植去arm的话 很多程序还是没法用，可能也没你想象中的那么方便折腾
<L-----D> 这点还不如windows
<cfy> MaskRay: 需要有个人去写。
<LOL_> jiero: ，，，要阿基米德曲线
<MaskRay> cfy: python确实适合那些没用过非c系语言的人
<LOL_> L-----D: 系统是跟cpu有关的吧，我是小白，
<jiero> LOL你不是极端么。。。这么恒定的极端好无聊哦。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 够严谨
<cfy> MaskRay: 不喜欢python,一直觉得那种缩紧来那个，很坑爹
<MaskRay> cfy: 说一个语言“严谨”往往不是好事
<jiero> L-----D: arm 移植很难吗？
<jiero> l-
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵。。
<LOL_> jiero: 对数曲线
<L-----D> LOL_, 你就看看VLC播放器 想移植到android上 有多艰难
<L-----D> 就知道了
<cfy> MaskRay: http://article.yeeyan.org/view/legendsland/209584
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 译言网 | 至今听到关于 Lisp 最迷人的故事
<LOL_> arm好像是精简指令集吧
<L-----D> 而linux世界有大量的这样的native程序
<L-----D> 而且还彼此依赖
<LOL_> intel是复合指令集
<LOL_> 而linux是x86上的。。。
<L-----D> 所以之前meego还有现在的tizen都走的精简发行版的路线
<MaskRay> cfy: 靠缩进排版挺好啊。ML系也不错，符号少
<L-----D> 想做成通用的发行版 我觉得很难的
<cfy> MaskRay: 还是用括号的好
<LOL_> L-----D: 那为啥debian还能移植到G1上？
<soiamso> LOL_: 移植跟可用的差距很大吧，
<LOL_> win8已经和arm携手了，intel也貌似要和moto要合作，当年的wintel没被aim打败，却被google干掉了，哈哈
<LOL_> soiamso: 我是小白，，，
<jiero> soiamso: 差别不是很大。
<jiero> soiamso: 速度上
<L-----D> win8的 winrt 开发环境 可以跨arm和x86
<L-----D> 这点还是很先进的
<jiero> L-----D:  qt 么。。。
<L-----D> 不
<jiero> L-----D: 和qt 比呢。。。我说
<L-----D> 当然是.net了
<LOL_> ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个怎么样：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/544604/   
<jiero> tusooa: 兔叟
<L-----D> 我只用过qml写界面，对于win来说你需要.net才能让本地程序和系统契合
<LOL_> 苹果为啥要转战intel呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么从haskell转到ML了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 像这种关键字 method 同时充当了 C 里面前一个statement结尾的 分号 的角色
<L-----D> LOL_, 因为精简指令集性能差吧 无数年前mac就有双cpu了 但是还赶不上人家单核x86
<MaskRay> cfy: 只是体验不同类型的fp
<LOL_> power系列的芯片难道不好吗？ L-----D 
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。
<L-----D> LOL_, 只有价格好吧 跟服务器中的安腾一样
<LOL_> L-----D: 那些技术大牛不都是说精简指令集更好，，，
<L-----D> LOL_, 我以前在HP一直做安腾的 那就是低性能高价格的典范
<LOL_> L-----D: ibm现在不也没放弃自己的芯片吗，还有欧洲的那个粒子中心部也用的ibm的芯片，大型服务器用的不都是精简指令集吗，好像intel也曾经出过精简指令集的
<woju> LOL_: 你大一就知道这么多 ？
<soiamso> LOL_: 现在都没有那个界限了
<jiero> soiamso:  21岁，不是大一吧。
<maya> 。。。。。
<jiero> 哦。
<soiamso> jiero: 我？
<L-----D> LOL_, 安腾一开始就是hp和intel一起搞的  后来还有别的厂商 不过因为卖不动都死了
<LOL_> L-----D: 难道是精简指令集生不逢时
<jiero> 错了。
<soiamso> jiero: 我很老了
<jiero> soiamso: 你不过26吧
<L-----D> LOL_, 同理还有sparc
<lolicon> LOL_: 安腾……
<maya> LOL_: 对啊。。  你怎么21才上大一 我上大一的时候19啊。。。。
<jiero> maya: 小孩
<LOL_> woju: 看过一点
<soiamso> jiero: 3年前26
<jiero> soiamso: 哦。想起来了你的怪怪的头像，要拿来用了啊。
<LOL_> maya: 我上学晚
<L-----D> LOL_, IBM现在中型机 大型机 跑的都是他们的zOS 用什么cpu我不知道
<lolicon> LOL_: intel 的芯片是复杂指令集，用微代码，然后里面是个精简指令集对核……
<soiamso> jiero: 不解
<L-----D> 但那个都是走虚拟机的
<jiero> maya: 要是我回去上大学，我的大一就是25了
<LOL_> 我七岁才进的学校
<L-----D> 虚拟出来的还是x86
<maya> LOL_: 我周岁6岁上学  你9岁哇。。。   
<maya> (⊙o⊙)…
<jiero> LOL同理，我七岁半上学
<maya> 我穿越了么。。。
<jiero> LOL 然后你留级了。。。
<maya> 捋一捋。。。
<LOL_> 。。。
<L-----D> LOL_, 现在中型机以下 出了HP我估计已经看不到RISC了
<jiero> LOL不对吗？
<maya> L-----D: 大叔多大~
<maya> LOL_: 你肯定留级了。。。
<L-----D> maya, 属猪的
<MaskRay> 7岁不是正常情况……我也7岁小一
<jiero> L-----D: 大叔没30吧
<L-----D> 29?
<L-----D> 应该是
<maya> L-----D: 我属狗。。  那就应该是29？
<jiero> MaskRay: 我觉得好像先澄清一件事，我不懂虚岁
<L-----D> maya, 你比我小一轮吧
<maya> jiero: 那也不能差3岁出去啊
<LOL_> L-----D: HP-UX还吗？
<maya> L-----D: 那肯定的。。。
<soiamso> http://news.21cn.com/domestic/taihaijushi/2012/02/02/10654617.shtml
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 《苹果日报》登整版反内地孕妇广告 要求阻止内地人入侵 - 港澳台新闻 - 21CN.COM21CN新闻最终页推荐
<jiero> maya: 我正规上大学的话是19开始。
<maya> 不是25么。。
<jiero> maya: 不过现在回去的话就25开始了～
<L-----D> LOL_, HP UX也有x86版 现在客户都精了 都知道自己买dell服务器了
<soiamso> 估计国内如果不是言论控制，早就登一则相反的叫香港人别想蝗虫那样到大陆就业
<jiero> soiamso: 香港人太多了
<LOL_> L-----D: 看过一些unix的介绍，hp-ux aix iris 
<MaskRay> 我小学，初中同学，都是>=7周岁上学的。高中各地的，发现非上海的好多都6岁
<jiero> soiamso: 该继续造陆地。从大学。。。
<lolicon> soiamso: ……
<maya> jiero LOL_ 俺先做会作业  等会回来找乃灌水~
<soiamso> L-----D: dell 的服务器看说明书，主要针对 rh,
<LOL_> L-----D: hp ux能跑在pc上吗？
<jiero> MaskRay: 好吧，我故乡曾经6岁可以上学，然后五年制小学。
<lolicon> soiamso: 那些孕妇的确很恶心……
<MaskRay> jiero: 我是取floor（今日日期-出生日期）
<maya> jiero: 我们也是啊。。。
<L-----D> LOL_, 能吧
<jiero> MaskRay: 明白
<maya> jiero: 你故乡是哪。。。  我们这也是五四制
<soiamso> soiamso: 拿多几倍的薪水在大陆抬高物价，抢夺大陆资源。
<jiero> maya: 不过后来上到4年，被取消了。
<maya> 我擦
<jiero> maya: 又6年制度了
<jiero> 哈哈
<maya> 我们一直是五四制
<L-----D> dell很贱的 装什么都可以  你买笔记本打电话过去装dos也可以
<maya> 。。。。。
<jiero> L-----D: 骗人。
<LOL_> L-----D: 为啥unix几乎没有可移植性？
<soiamso> lolicon: 那个是你香港人管不好自己的政府别那大陆人开涮，香港人不是所自己是法治社会吗
<L-----D> jiero, 是这样的 正版win折个150给你
<jiero> L-----D: 我要Ubuntu的Media Direct对方愣了，告诉我以后回答，然后找来个女的细细问，然后告诉我很遗憾没有。。。
<cfy> jiero: gentoo呢？
<jiero> cfy: 笨。。。Dell有Ubuntu的。没有Gentoo
<L-----D> dell质保要年年交钱
<cfy> jiero: debian行不
<jiero> L-----D: 。。。你质保不年年交钱。。。
<L-----D> 个人用不合算 
<jiero> cfy: 不行，
<cfy> jiero: 可是我就想要gentoo啊
<jiero> cfy: 自己装。
<soiamso> jiero: 不想卖给你而已，估计rh也不想卖给你，提成低
<LOL_> L-----D: unix那么好，为啥不能普及呢？是因为硬件？还是操作困难？
<L-----D> jiero, 你买别的品牌的电脑 过保了拿去修了就可以了
<cfy> jiero: 想买个就有的
<jiero> L-----D: 。。。
<jiero> L-----D: Dell 是直接上门。
<jiero> NextDay
<L-----D> dell要得把前面的保费都补上
<cfy> jiero: 好困
<L-----D> 最过分的是你买dell显示器 也要年年交保费 这不坑爹么
<soiamso> LOL_: 主要是liscence,以及老外比较守法，然后导致针对开发的软件减少，国内开发能力差只能用老外的
<jiero> L-----D: 质保期过来吧。
<jiero> L-----D: 你纯扯谈。。。
<jiero> cfy: 睡吧，抱抱
<maya> 搞基啦~~~
<L-----D> 你过了3年 不交 以后还是要都补上才给你修 修不要钱
<L-----D> dell就是这样的
<cfy> jiero: 嗯，抱抱
<jiero> L-----D: 我家2004年买的，然后2008年对方主动来换——没收钱——因为说是以前质量问题
<LOL_> soiamso:  eComstation跟win nt有关系吗？还有os/2?
<jiero> L-----D: 就是说质保期过了不管那又不正常么？
<soiamso> LOL_: 自己看wikipedia
<L-----D> 比如我显示器坏了个按钮 几元钱的东西 你让我把前面每年200+的保费交上 显然不合理
<LOL_> 为啥很多书上都会提到os/2，但几乎就没人用这个系统呢现在 soiamso 
<jiero> L-----D: 自己换。
<L-----D> LOL_, unix比较普及的就是 freebsd netbsd了
<jiero> 最普及的unix是 
<jiero> OS XOS 
<soiamso> L-----D: dell 的外观比较差。
<L-----D> 但其实市场是被linux抢光了
<jiero> soiamso: 。。。
<cfy> L-----D: 什么时候bsd也成unix了。。。
<jiero> soiamso: 和什么比 dell的外观差？
<soiamso> jiero: 肯定是 mac os x 了
<L-----D> cfy, 不然是啥
<soiamso> jiero: 主要针对手提
<cfy> L-----D: unix like
<LOL_> L-----D: freebsd都是小型服务站用的比较多吧，有个人用的吗？
<L-----D> 哦 好吧
<cleamoon> LOL_: freebsd is fine if you prefer unix.
<soiamso> LOL_: 用freebsd 的人不知道在想什么。。 只能这样说
<lolicon> soiamso: 不要开地图炮
<lolicon> soiamso: 所以现在香港人就要求修法
<soiamso> LOL_: 用的库差不多，漏洞差不多多
<jiero> lolicon: 我知道为啥了，今天我也看到一个喜欢的小 loli 了。
<LOL_> cleamoon: 嗯，我比较喜欢它那个图标
<jiero> lolicon: 我喜欢皮肤发黑的。。。
<jiero> lol
<lolicon> soiamso: 之前被人大释法坑过一次了
<LOL_> jiero: 你重口味的。。。
<soiamso> lolicon: 香港人就是伪文明，看用词就知道。
<jiero> LOL_:  什么啊？都很漂亮的。
<jiero> soiamso: 恩。。。
<jiero> soiamso: 香港人牢骚满腹。
<jiero> 香港人相对发骚的比较多。。。
<jiero> 我也开地图炮
<cfy> @xie107: Facebook招股书里列的四个限制访问国家是中国，伊朗，朝鲜和叙利亚，史称新四大文明古国。 
<cfy>  @ 金融界人贩子：无数人在讲Facebook招股书里提到目前全球仅四个国家屏蔽其网站……Syria，Iran，China，Korea，简称【SICK】，即传说中的“有病四国”也。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<soiamso> lolicon: 没有人叫他找人大，只是伪民主派争夺议会权力的副产物。嘴边挂着人权，但是却不照顾香港人的长期利益。
<LOL_> soiamso: 我能在普通的本上装freebsd吗？她有啥要求吗？
<cleamoon> LOL_: freebsd is most reliable.
<cleamoon> LOL_: yes, you can install it on laptop.
<jiero> cfy: 还记得春节联欢晚会之前。有个日本人的电视讲话，说中日应该是夫妻关系。。。不管中国是哪一方，都是犯罪啊。。。
<MeaCulpa_> reliable是因为操的人少
<soiamso> lolicon: 伪民主派要求人大释法，本来可以不要麻烦中央的，非要显示自己的存在
<MeaCulpa_> 操的人少是因为不好搭讪
<MeaCulpa_> OS如女人
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ gentoo不好操
<cfy> jiero: 啊？
<MeaCulpa_> AIX可谓Rock Solid, 石女
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Gentoo不但好操，还能自动自己操
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 你也该能这样才好
<cleamoon> MeaCulpa_: ...freebsd is the 12nd biggest distribution
<jiero> cfy 。。。后面的是我加的
<soiamso> jiero: 一个向下走的经济体，难免里面的个体牢骚满腹。
<jiero> soiamso: 和那个没关系，是他们人文
<jiero> soiamso: 在别处的香港人也这样
<cfy> jiero: 没看懂
<jiero> http://ogstudio.googlecode.com/files/ogs-mahjong-0.9-linux32.7z  http://ogstudio.googlecode.com/files/ogs-mahjong-0.9-linux64.7z
<soiamso> jiero: 不入群，甚至格格不入
<jiero> cfy: 中日应该是夫妻关系，不能离婚。
<jiero> soiamso: 恩。也是。
<cfy> jiero: 哦。。
<jiero> cfy:  日驻华大使称中日要超越夫妻关系
<cfy> jiero: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/Picture/783380/544
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> cfy: 有效与否？
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<LOL_> chromium
<jiero> LOL 玩那个破游戏干嘛？
<soiamso> jiero: 他们在广东也如此明显，感觉跟其缺乏主见，选择性否认有关
<soiamso> cfy: ......
<LOL_> jiero: 无意中想到的单词，它是啥？
<jiero> LOL 铬
<jiero> LOL_ 高级金属
<LOL_> jiero: chrome?
<jiero> LOL_:  可以闪光，可以作为先进武器的材料
<jiero> LOL_ 亮的某个解释
<jiero> LOL 哦，我难道一直记错了！！！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 哈哈
<cfy> soiamso: jiero: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/Picture/782854/247
<jiero> 没有记错
<jiero> LOL 好像一个是金属，一个是元素
<jiero> 或者同意
<cfy> soiamso: jiero: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/782570
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 你还在用iphone慢慢移动么？
<LOL_> jiero: 突然想到一个三十年前的系统，好像是德国人写的，后来俄罗斯人接手了它，中国还有个啥毛派黑客，那个系统的名字就跟unix mium有关，忘啥名字了
<binker> Xeon E3-1260L
<binker> 买i7还是买至强？
<soiamso> cfy: 我觉得说的非常贴切，用移动的人都知道，只是不舍得那个号码。在其他国家号码分离，就不会这样吧
<cfy> jiero: soiamso: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/783177 
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 微博看到的图，粤B闪光辉啊。
<jiero> cfy: 我突然想到。就拉出一堆人 你， roylez ， ee， tenze，lainme来认证，然后要是能雇出一堆人来做出来。那么就是好生活了～
<jiero> 哈哈
<cfy> jiero: 。。
<jiero> cfy: 怎么了？
<jiero> cfy: 我很无耻吗？
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> tusooa: 兔兔
<jiero> maya:  抱抱
<soiamso> cfy: 香港人没文化体现在"因为明白"那个格式，香港人其实不怎样明白
<MeaCulpa_> EN Ubuntu像是女明星而不是女神，说道女人，人们第一个就想到她
<soiamso> cfy: 后面接龙的没有这么低水平
<maya> jiero: 砸了
<maya> 咋
<phoenixlzx> 问个问题
<MeaCulpa_> 香港挺有意思的，英文语法+中文词汇
<phoenixlzx> networkmanager显示没有网络接口是怎么回事
<maya> MeaCulpa 你有吃过饭嘛  :)
<phoenixlzx> networkmanager 0.9
 * jiero 抱抱maya 准备水区了。
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 吃了
<jiero> 睡去了。
<maya> jiero: 噢噢 
<maya> jiero: 确实不早了  去睡吧
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 那个是粤语的语法。。。
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 哦~~难怪
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCulpa_ 大个 晚安
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 去睡吧
 * maya 抱抱jiero
<maya> 搞基了。。
<maya> MeaCulpa 多高~
<cfy> maya: 你不是mm么。。。
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: “有”看过 这个是粤语语法？
<maya> cfy: 是女女啊
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 我还以为是完成时的直接翻译
<maya> MeaCulpa 是台湾的说法！  哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: have done
<woju> MeaCulpa_: 这个是福建和台湾的说法吧
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 哦...
<maya> MeaCulpa  应该是那样的
<MeaCulpa_> 那就对了
<cfy> maya: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/Picture/782088/233
<MeaCulpa_> 香港人学的不是普通话，是台湾国语？
<cfy> maya: 看得懂么
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 其实是汉语语法，只是想在汉人都在说胡语
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 186, why?
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 不是把，我们这里吴语貌似也没这样用的
<lolicon> cfy: 这么可爱的一定是男孩子
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 哦，也许有，么作过
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 请看古语书籍。
<maya> cfy: 看不懂。。
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 吴语里“不曾”会连起来读
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: 粵語和一般漢語語法是相差很多的
<cfy> lolicon: maya: 缺太阳
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 这我知道，更接近古汉语
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 身高能代表什么？
<lolicon> cfy: ……
<maya> MeaCulpa 什么why 台湾人肯定这么说 我无数次听到苍叔对我说 你有吃过饭嘛。。
<maya> MeaCulpa (⊙o⊙)…  原来你问这个 我就是问问啊！
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 我一直以为是完成时...现在想来，可能古汉语也这么说...
<maya> MeaCulpa 代表你在我心中伟岸的程度 呼呼
<maya> MeaCulpa 我记得我英语老师说过的 就是你那种解释
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 我视感只有178
<maya> 香港不过去是殖民地么 耳濡目染 所以他们就把完成时 have 直接说成 有。。。
<LOL_> 俺180
<maya> 都是好青年。。
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 香港人可能没分清国语和普通话
<Kandu> cfy: 有什麼軟件能畫那個函數的?
<maya> 洗脚？
<lolicon> maya: ……
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 两朝的官话了
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道啊。不会画，其实我也想画画看。
<maya> lolicon: 咋啦
<maya> cfy: 你还没说什么意思的
<maya> 呢
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，看着很漂亮
<cfy> maya: 太阳不见了。
<cfy> maya: 没有太阳啊。
<lolicon> maya: 这脑补能力……
<maya> cfy: 那是啥寓意
<cfy> lolicon: 你解释解释
<maya> lolicon: ;)
<lolicon> cfy: 什么
<soiamso> maya: 有 开头是问句，.... 过...未 也是问句
<cfy> maya: 话说你应该知道啊。。
<lolicon> 有冇吃饭
<lolicon> 有冇食饭
<maya> cfy: 我真的不知道。。
<cfy> 猫叔 http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/Picture/780186/581
<maya> lolicon: 冇
<MeaCulpa_> 粤语和吴语都有“未做过”
<kk> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<soiamso> maya: 应该答 未
<maya> 呼呼
<MeaCulpa_> 普通话反而是外来形式的"没有做过"
<cfy> maya: 我还是不说了。
<maya> cfy: 你说吧。。
<MeaCulpa_> 普通话的中坚力量是日本留学生...
<cfy> lolicon: 你来吧
<lolicon> cfy: 啥？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 日本国大部分人在学粤语
<maya> soiamso: 我不知道了。。  我只知道听苍叔说话说多了 耳濡目染了一些。。
<maya> 冇不就是没有的意思么
<LOL_> 鲁迅说的是啥话？
<cfy> lolicon: 给 maya 却太阳的问题
<lolicon> cfy: 入实验室摁紧急制吧
<cfy> lolicon: 给 maya 缺太阳的问题
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 鲁迅典型的日系
<maya> 不在沉默中爆发，就在沉默中灭亡。。
<maya> cfy: 缺日？
<LOL_> 有时鲁迅的文章里出现的句子感觉是错的
<soiamso> 其实很多词汇日本来
<maya> 鲁迅是资深愤青。。。
<tusooa> LOL_: 呵呵。
<maya> 俺感觉狂人日记写的都好夸张的。。。
<cfy> maya: 嗯，你懂了吧
<MeaCulpa_> 博眼球嘛
<maya> 还骂胡适中庸。。（虽然俺也不喜欢胡适。。）
<maya> 因为他乱点鸳鸯  哇哈哈  帮沈从文追张兆和
<soiamso> maya: 鲁迅也舶来很多东西，毛无视，所以称帝
<maya> cfy: 这意思是说我贱么。。
<cfy> maya: 我说那个图啊。。。
<LOL_> 英语里面有的双重否定并不是肯定，反而是强调语气，它还是个否定，，，
<maya> cfy: 好吧。。
<tusooa> 是嘛。都错字的。感觉。“的得地”啥的都不分。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: Ain't got nothing to say?
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 黑人喜欢用
<MeaCulpa_> tusooa: 那时候还没定型呢
<MeaCulpa_> 也不能说错
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_:  i never ain't giving up in again
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 有这样说的？也太乱了
<MeaCulpa_> 赶上日语了，顺序可以乱来
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: Don't mean nothing
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: eminem说的
<maya> tusooa:  额 那时候不是才兴起白话文么 他们很多字 和现代写法不一样 这个可以理解吧。。。  像蝴蝶 那时候就作胡蝶的
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 痞子的话你也拿来说事...
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 你多高？
<maya> 1.63.....
<maya> MeaCulpa 我系女女。。。
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 人家在怎么说也是米国人呀，
<maya> 谁是痞子。。。
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 吾问多高，非问子之性别也
<tenzu> 女女=男?
<MeaCulpa_> tenzu: 多X女人
<MeaCulpa_> XXY 染色体
<maya> MeaCulpa 1.63m  俺怕乃误会。。 一男的要是1.63  俺打死也不说，，，
<MeaCulpa_> 据说梦露就是XXY
<soiamso> 在米国国人是否性福？
<LOL_> maya: slim shady
<maya> LOL_: 俺150斤 :)
<LOL_> soiamso: 好像是泛滥吧，怎能不性呢
<soiamso> LOL_: 我说一个唐人在美国的生活
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 没什么，身高么，矮了活的长
<soiamso> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac292685/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y 美国人吃老干妈，玩三国杀 - AcFun.tv
 * Kandu Zzz cc cfy
<soiamso> 可比克广告
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 我在美国的时候，美国人中午饭后打麻将
<MeaCulpa_> 哗啦哗啦的
<cfy> Kandu: 看来还是比你晚。。。
<maya> MeaCulpa 哈哈
<LOL_> maya: 16x 150+......
<maya> ^_^
<LOL_> 16x 100 is good
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 我前两天还在看AVN 2011 颁奖
<MeaCulpa_> 一上来就调侃Asian Guy
<MeaCulpa_> 显然不包括西亚了
<MeaCulpa_> 还好有个越南来的男性Porn Star站起来抗议了
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: xxy是啥？xx是女，xy是男
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 多X女
<MeaCulpa_> 说错了XXX
<MeaCulpa_> 不记得了，记得有这样的染色体组合的
<MeaCulpa_> XXX或者XXY
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 染色体变异？
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 不是变异，异常吧
<MeaCulpa_> 没有啥起怪的
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 不能繁殖后代吧
<MeaCulpa_> XY染色体本来就包含了很少东西
<MeaCulpa_> 貌似可以
<maya> MeaCulpa 那概率会很低吧
<MeaCulpa_> 高中生物老师说的
<MeaCulpa_> 貌似不影响繁殖的
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 她比别人多一条呀
<MeaCulpa_> 看那链怎么断裂的
<MeaCulpa_> 看那链怎么断裂的
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<MeaCulpa_> 你google吧
<maya> 三条染色体 减一怎么联会啊
<maya> 就像无籽西瓜的原理
<LOL_> maya: 你们现在生物应该学这些东西吧
<soiamso> maya: 所以不育
<MeaCulpa_> 16x 150 不错
<maya> yeap
<MeaCulpa_> yup
<maya> soiamso:  恩恩 乃真好 哈哈
<maya> 每次我跟别人说我150 斤 他们都很惊讶。。
<maya> 可能我穿了高跟鞋 哇哈哈~
<MeaCulpa_> 不穿岂不是更惊讶...
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 。。。
<maya> MeaCulpa 不是，， 他们觉得我称不上150
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦谁编译过pypy....
<maya> MeaCulpa 狠狠地鄙视你一下
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦谁编译过pypy....编译输出太淫荡了
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 我也是的
<lolicon> MeaCulpa: 三个，没法对半分啊……
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 每次我说了别人也很惊讶的
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 理解你
<maya> MeaCulpa 你多重啊~
<lolicon> MeaCulpa_: 去ubuntu-cn灌水区
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: avn从哪看的，我就看过sasha grey哪一期
<maya> MeaCulpa 额 你到底有木有听懂。。。
<maya> lolicon: 还有水区啊~
<MeaCulpa_> sasha grey 不咋的
<lolicon> MeaCulpa_: 我前几天才发过……
<MeaCulpa_> "P
<lolicon> MeaCulpa_: 我整个人都 mandelbrot set 了……
<MeaCulpa_> lolicon: 这里是全球华人第一irc chn
<maya> LOL_: 监督我10：30去碎叫
<MeaCulpa_> lolicon: 至少是utf8的第一了
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac221631/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 贝爷教你在桌子下怎样生存（误） - AcFun.tv
<LOL_> MeaCulpa_: 对国外porn star知道的比较少，成人版的加勒比海盗看过吧，
<maya> LOL_: 俺好喜欢早睡早起的感觉  就是一直做不到 哈哈
 * alvin_rxg 圍觀
<LOL_> maya: 哦
<soiamso> douban.fm  iplay channel 
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣FM - Beta (@ douban.fm)
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 我的penta老自动切到insert模式，你遇到吗？
<MeaCulpa_> maya: sleep `dc -e '60 60 * p'`; echo 去睡觉！
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 没遇到
<maya> MeaCulpa 资深编程小白路过。。
<MeaCulpa_> 我一般sleep后面直接killall X
<MeaCulpa_> 强制自己睡觉~~
<MeaCulpa_> 当然后面关机更猛
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 总觉得这厮像ee
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac293785/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 这年头谁都不容易,连界王都出来跳舞热场了. - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 见过神本尊？
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 照片见过
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么会
<roylez> adam8157: 你的penta有自动进入insert模式的毛病么？
<adam8157> roylez: focuscontent  我是vimperator
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa_> 那是caret mode?
<MeaCulpa_> 你所谓的insert
<LOL_> maya: 已经十点了，，，
<ajsdlf> LOL_, 原来这么晚了
<maya> 恩恩
<maya> 还有半个小时
<adam8157> roylez: 这胖子很带感
<LOL_> insert是插入的意思吗？我也邪恶了，插入哪里呢？lol
<adam8157> roylez: 你有focuscontent那个option么
<lolicon> LOL_: 你够了……
<roylez> adam8157: 没有
<adam8157> roylez: 应该有类似的东西吧
<LOL_> lolicon: 你是女的？
<roylez> adam8157: 带flash的链接，一打开就这样
<roylez> adam8157: 其他时候正常
<LOL_> lolicon: 大妈级人物？
<adam8157> roylez: 我开flash有时会进embeded模式
<LOL_> lol
<adam8157> roylez: 回vimperator吧
 * maya 话说我刚才在扣扣上扔了两个漂流瓶  写的是 东边日出西边雨  不到半分钟 两个人回过来  一个写的是  肯定很美吧。。。（我无语）  另一个写的是  南方洪灾北方旱  我写的是 你很有才。。。
<lolicon> roylez:  flash 会吃掉按键，firefox 收不到
<lolicon> roylez: 得在外面点一下，把焦点弄到flash外面
 * LOL_ 道是无情还有情，，，
<maya> 却~
<maya> LOL_: 原文是晴的 双关之意。
<roylez> adam8157: 什么语法？
<soiamso> 无语，你很闷吧
<roylez> lolicon: 不是这个
<adam8157> roylez: 啥? vimperator? set nofocuscontent
<roylez> adam8157: penta里没有strictfocus，不过那参数我看不大明白
 * LOL_ 何当共剪西窗烛，却话巴山夜雨时
<maya> 李商隐的~
<maya> 此情可待成追忆，只是当时已惘然~
<LOL_> roylez: 啥不是这个？
<MeaCulpa_> 看这个pypy的编译输出... http://imm.io/fJ5h
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y imm.io - 2012-02-02_1328191437_scrot.jpg
<roylez> LOL_ adam8157 okay了  set strictfocus='chrome:*':laissez-faire,*:despotic
<ajsdlf> 就要开学了,大伙们知道教育网怎样才能上irc吗?
<hoxily> 道是无情却有情
 * LOL_ 春蚕到死丝方尽，蜡炬成灰泪使干
<maya> 不要打错别字嘛。。。
 * maya 嗟余听鼓应官去，走马兰台类转蓬。
<LOL_> ajsdlf: ssh or xchat or web irc
<fvw> ajsdlf: ipv6
<fvw> ajsdlf: 就可以了
<fvw> ajsdlf: erc :server "ipv6.chat.freenode.net" :port 6667
<hoxily> ＊晴
 * LOL_ 黄昏无限好，只是近黄昏
 * maya 大漠孤烟直，大漠落日圆。。。。。。。。。
<maya> （我多给你面子。。。）
 * LOL_ 秋水共长天一色
<maya> 落霞与孤鹜齐飞~
<fvw> 你们2个聊了很就这个了
<fvw> 每次都是 *
<LOL_> fvw: ipv4可以上吗
<ajsdlf> fvw, ipv6那个服务器也能进这里吗?
<LOL_> 能
<fvw> ipv4 反正我是上不了 ipv6可以
<tusooa> 熊 :em04 
<LOL_> 这只是个频道，
<ajsdlf> LOL_, ipv4不行啊,我上学期弄了很就都上不了
<fvw> 服务器n多
<fvw> 用v6咯
<fvw> 不行就ssh了
<LOL_> fvw: 手机能用这个服务器吗
<maya> fvw: 哈哈 不好嘛。。。
<LOL_> ajsdlf: xchat
<fvw> 手机? ipv6 应该不行
<maya> LOL_: 叶上初阳干宿雨
<fvw> ipv6 现在是教育网 用吧 暂时
<LOL_> maya: 不知
<ajsdlf> 其实,为什么教育网连这个都封..
<maya> 水面清圆，一一风荷举  苏幕遮 
<maya> 忘记是谁的了
<LOL_> maya: 只知几首李商隐的，几乎不用背就能记住
<fvw> ajsdlf: 可能是封一堆端口 正好6667
<fvw> 有
<maya> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~  这么屌
<finsky> 请教大家一个问题，每天差多要接收1T的视频数据，用什么传输方法稳定性最好，能保证用户传输成功。windows+ftp特别的悲催T_T
<soiamso> fvw: 那个是 bt端口 ？
<maya> 身无彩凤双飞翼 。。。
<soiamso> finsky: bt
<LOL_> 6667 6668 7070
<fvw> soiamso: 不清楚 我用pt
<soiamso> fvw: pt ?
<LOL_> ftp。。。
<fvw> soiamso: bt升级版
<finsky> soiamso 耍我了吧，这怎么BT啊
<maya> LOL_: 长恨歌里也有很多经典的句子。。。   在天愿作比翼鸟
<soiamso> finsky: union
<maya> 渔阳鼙鼓动地来。。。
<soiamso> finsky: 没有耍你。
<ajsdlf> finsky, ghost对刻
<LOL_> maya: 我倒是喜欢 人生自是长恨水长东
<soiamso> finsky: Private Tracker
<soiamso> finsky: 不过估计 union这个可以吧
<maya> LOL 这是什么题材。。
<maya> 体裁
<soiamso> finsky: unison 搞错了
<finsky> 有很多用户要把视频传到一块硬盘上
<soiamso> finsky: 远程？
<finsky> soiamso 内网
<soiamso> finsky: bt是可以的，
<LOL_> maya: 小楼昨夜又东风
<soiamso> finsky: ftp就可以了吧，开续传
<fvw> finsky: 内网? 建个pt站
<LOL_> maya: 往事不堪回首月明中
<fvw> finsky: 学校?
<finsky> soiamso ftp传输有些视频传输总会失败
<soiamso> finsky: 那个学校阿？
<finsky> 不知道是不是FTP不好
<finsky> 我用的FTP软件
<soiamso> finsky: 什么ftp服务器软件？
<fvw> finsky: ftp可以了 不过 要linux服务器
<LOL_> centos
<fvw> finsky: 很多学校的 视频ftp 呀
<soiamso> finsky: 估计是文件大于某个大小，文件系统支撑不了
<finsky> ftp+windows是别人搭的，我早想换linux了 XD
<soiamso> finsky: ntfs 最大单文件大小是多少？
<widon> 有没有在windows下使用vim的阿
<fvw> soiamso: 没事了 现在 大把8G电影
<MeaCulpa> widon: 我
<fvw> widon: 以前
<widon> 帮我回答一个问题
<widon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=362322
<kk> widon ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - gvim for windows执行外部程序弹出dos窗口问题
<soiamso> finsky: xfs 最大单文件大小？
<widon> 有没有人知道
<LOL_> maya: 快十点半了
<fvw> widon: 用sysread
<ajsdlf> widon, win有vim??
<namoamitabuddha> ajsdlf: 有，看 www.vim.org
<finsky> soimaso 这个我不知道
<alvin_rxg> Title: welcome home : vim online (@ www.vim.org)
<widon> ajsdlf, gvim for windows阿
<ajsdlf> 我火星了
<MeaCulpa> widon: 弹出窗口貌似都有的...
<LOL_> 当然有
<MeaCulpa> sysread, 可能是没得？
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 可以没有
<widon> fvw, 具体？sysread？
<finsky> 主要是上传是视频数量多，大小并不太大
<maya> LOL_: 恩。。
<widon> fvw, 可否回下帖子阿
<maya> 我先把眼下这份作业答案抄完
<MeaCulpa> fvw: 我一般用一个vbs弄掉窗口
<soiamso> finsky: 主要你换linux就可以了，
<finsky> 5、6百MB
<fvw> widon: let me find
<soiamso> finsky: 是并发太多不能上传？
<widon> MeaCulpa, vbs在vim中调用可以不弹出窗口吗？好像不行阿
<finsky> 失败情况较多
<soiamso> finsky: 换linux吧，
<widon> MeaCulpa, vbs在vim中也要!XXX.vbs这要调用吧
<fvw> widon: use system()
<soiamso> finsky: 估计那服务器也只有这个功能
<finsky> 下周就换，受不了windows了，一大堆的问题呀
<fvw> widon: 我记得这个是没有 cmd的
<widon> fvw, system("global -u") ?
<fvw> en
<fvw> widon: gtags?
<widon> fvw, 对阿
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求 a^n 的代碼你會麽？
<fvw> widon: help system()
<widon> fvw, 保存就更新数据库
<fvw> widon: too slow
<fvw> widon: 一般我都 是手动的
<widon> fvw, 后台执行应该没关系吧
<fvw> widon: vim无法后台执行
<widon> fvw, 内核代码里面后台执行也只要2s
<fvw> 那vim要停2s
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: (expt a n)
<widon> fvw, 反正linux下是不错的直接global -u &就行了
<finsky> soimaso 太多线程传输失败会不会是因为文件系统的原因呢
<lolicon> widon: widow ……
<widon> lolicon, 错了是widon
<LOL_> maya: 时间到了
<fvw> widon: linux 也不应该这样 应该用notiy-file 
<finsky> soiaso 太多线程传输失败会不会是因为文件系统的原因呢
<MeaCulpa> widon: y
<LOL_> maya: 你该睡觉了，，，
<finsky> soiamso 太多线程传输失败会不会是因为文件系统的原因呢
<finsky> - -!!!总打错
<fvw> widon:  监控文件更改 google 一下 有
<roylez> adam8157: 老外发曹操的音是靠靠 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac292685/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 美国人吃老干妈，玩三国杀 - AcFun.tv
<fvw> finsky: 难说
<widon> fvw, 我刚试了一下，使用global -u &更本无延迟阿
<fvw> &当然没
<fvw> win不行
<fvw> vbox 真慢
<fvw> pps 垄断了好多电视剧 晕
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: lisp
<LOL_> maya: 你该睡觉啦。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 借看代碼
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: (expt a n)啊
 * LOL_ 也该去睡了，
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 自己實現
<maya> LOL_: 我先把这份作业抄完 刚去拔充电器了。。。 并且吃了个香蕉;)
<LOL_> maya: 哦，
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 我试试
<LOL_> cfy: android那个呼出防火墙是啥意思？
<cfy> LOL_: 不知道
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: a n都是整数么？
<LOL_> cfy: 你没上过那个防火墙？就是关于电话和短信的
<cfy> LOL_: 没有。我装了 来电通
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: n 是
 * maya 180页卷子加起来真沉。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 哦。那还好
<cfy> maya: 抱抱
<maya> 我看看我做了多少张
 * maya cfy 俺感动的内牛满面啊
<cfy> foob: 学得怎么样？
<LOL_> foob: 大师来了
<cfy> maya: 你怎么不回抱我啊
<foob> cfy: 才到变量
<cfy> foob: 哦。
 * maya 抱抱 cfy
<LOL_> foob: 大师好
<foob> cfy: 老是静不下心来，
<cfy> foob: :)
<maya> 我们channel 关系都好和谐的~
<foob> LOL_：大神
<foob> cfy: 怎么查看Udev加载了那些驱动？
<tusooa> 啥哦。居然不看这。 :em20 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=362163
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<cfy> foob: lsmod?
<LOL_> maya: 快来围观 foob 大师
<tusooa> kk: 是啊。谁让你不用WWW::Mechanize。不能自动登录了吧。
<tusooa>  :em04 
<foob> cfy: 貌似我的Udev加载的无线网上驱动有冲突
<foob> 不知道怎么查，是那个冲突，郁闷了
<foob> 局域网的Filezilla，不是一下载就断，就是一下载就卡死
 * LOL_ 要睡了
<LOL_> maya: 晚安
<kk> tusooa, 请原谅我吗？  ㍮ 
<maya> 饿呢
<maya> 恩恩
<maya> 抱抱~
<tusooa> kk: 那你以后显水帖的时候，给标题。
<cfy> foob: 哦？那rmmod一下，modprobe一下
 * LOL_ 各位晚安，kk晚安
 * LOL_ is gone...
<maya> 语文 8/29  数学 9/26  英语 2/28 物理 1/17 生物 12/33  化学 13/16 基能 2/21 外加基能答案3页。  总计 177页。。。
<foob> LOL_: 晚安
<maya> 还剩四天开学。。
<tusooa> kk: 能显不。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=362163
<roylez> cfy: arch升级，kmod取代了mkinitcpio，不知道kmod神马玩意
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: ok?
<tusooa> roylez: /me Use-GentooLinux
<cfy> roylez: @_@
<foob> cfy: mac80211和brcmsmac是什么 
<tusooa> kk能显不。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=362163
<maya> LOL_: 乃咋又来了
<maya> 俺这就去碎  哈哈
<fvw> 顶级程序员的完美形象是，Ta在开发项目时，打开编辑器（Emacs），像机关枪一样快速编写代码，从零开始最终给出一个完美的产品。一个更为精确的形象是，Ta静静地凝视空白处，几分钟然后说：“嗯，我想我曾经看过与这类似的。”
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 好了。
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: code
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/clp/blob/master/pow.lisp
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: pow.lisp at master from chenfengyuan/clp - GitHub
<LOL_> maya: 自动进来的。。。
<maya> 我擦
<LOL_> maya: 下了，晚安，/quit
<maya> 那俺去睡咯~
<maya> 恩恩
 * LOL_ is gone...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 怎么样？
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 能避免 while 麽？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: while咋了？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 不while怎么终止呢？
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 遞迴
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 你写个，有区别么
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 我在想 算法究竟應該怎樣描述
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 你這程序感覺上完全是命令式的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.archlinuxppc.org/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Arch Linux PPC
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: 用中文
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 命令式才容易看到算法啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 难道这货也能装在power上？
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: SICP 上給了另外一種方式
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 哪种？
<lolicon> cfy: lisp 不能尾递归优化成迭代么……
<lolicon> cfy: 把中间结果放到参数里面……传下去
<cfy> lolicon: 可以啊，可是我喜欢这么写。cl标准没说一定要尾递归优化
<tusooa> cfy: 额？你也学会纯引用了啊 :em04 
<lolicon> cfy: sicp 的搞法
<tusooa> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2629587#p2629587
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<cfy> lolicon: 但是我用的sbcl会优化尾递归
<cfy> lolicon: 写成这样有啥不好？
<cfy> fper要bs我了 ：D
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 不熟悉 lisp，暫時用數學表達式表示：power(a, b, n) = power(a * a, b * a, n / 2) (如果 n 為 奇數)
<tusooa> 尾递归效率高啊
<cfy> tusooa: 扯。。。。。
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha1: power不是a**b么。怎么会有3个参数。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 有差别么。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 你自己发的。不承认了啊。 :em04 
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 思維上的差別
<cfy> tusooa: 额，回错人了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 哦。。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 。。。
<tusooa>  :em06 
<cfy> tusooa: 不是。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 我说你说的 尾递归效率高
<lolicon> tusooa: 那个 b 是结果……
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 思维上的。。。。
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 事實上他思考題就是提了一句
<tusooa> cfy: 不是么？那个fib数列的，不是说啥啥啥
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 讓 b * a^n 保持不變。
<cfy> tusooa: 尾递归不会比循环好。怎么可能好呢。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 哦。
<tusooa> lolicon: b是结果？那应该放到返回值里的额。
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 你應該不是這樣想的吧？
<lolicon> tusooa: 唉…… 我不知道怎么跟你解释，
<tusooa> cfy: 好吧。吾说比`不是尾递归的递归'好点
<cfy> tusooa: 那是当然
<lolicon> tusooa: 这是一种把程序写成尾递归的技巧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 我知道算法
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 我的方法不是我想出来的。我看过算法。只不过不和你们搞算法的一样
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: lolicon: 弄个循环不变式
<tusooa> lolicon: 哦。好吧。那就说是\$b
<lolicon> cfy: 对
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 事實上我們大多數人不是弄循環不變式的，我也不是。
<cfy> lolicon: namoamitabuddha1: 算法严谨嘛，咱需要这么严谨么。。。
<cfy> 睡觉前写的小程序 :D
<cfy> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?IntegerPowerAlgorithm
<kk> cfy,啥网址y Integer Power Algorithm
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 我覺得不是
<tusooa> 好吧。看来吾 :em06 了。总是想着让perl优化代码。
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 我覺得是我們的思路從開始學編程就引向了另外一條路。
<cfy> tusooa: 算法的差别，
<cfy> namoamitabuddha1: 走向了啥？
<cfy> tusooa: 多看看算法吧
<namoamitabuddha1> cfy: 說不清楚。我們的想法是不斷做什麽，然後猜測最後一定是對的。
<tusooa> cfy: 额。吾觉得还是算了吧。
<cfy> tusooa: 来cl好咯。
<tusooa> cfy: 吾暂时不需要那么优化。。。
<lolicon> tusooa: 尾递归lisp解释器可以处理成循环，非尾递归不行
<foob> 我的ARCH每次启动到Udev的时候都会等很长时间，有什么办法解决下呗
<tusooa> 其实可以直接写成循环的嘛。
<cfy> lolicon: 呵呵。
<cfy> lolicon: scheme尾递归优化是标准。
<lolicon> tusooa: 因为递归到下一层时，当前栈可以丢掉
<cfy> lolicon: 其他lisp不一定的。cl就不是
<cfy> lolicon: 但是sbcl会优化掉
<lolicon> tusooa: 考虑没有循环语法的情况
<namoamitabuddha1> lolicon: tusooa 例如快速排序
<tusooa> sub { $a = 1; $b = 1;($a,$b) = ($b,$a+$b) for 3..shift;$b } #fib数列
<namoamitabuddha1> tusooa: O(n) 算法
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: qsort 是 nlogn ……
<namoamitabuddha1> lolicon: tusooa 快速排序可以用尾遞迴優化。
<namoamitabuddha1> lolicon: 我說他的 fib 數列算法
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: 只能优化一边……
<namoamitabuddha1> lolicon: 對。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: 快排有两个递归调用……
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: 所以深度是 logn 界……
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: 即使退化情形出现
<lolicon> tusooa: 你那个 fib 数列是 O(n) 哦……
<cfy> tusooa: 用log(n)的fib把
<lolicon> tusooa: 可以弄成 logn 的哦 ……
<tusooa> cfy: 其实，要在可读性和速度中作出选择。
<namoamitabuddha1> lolicon: 你是說做尾遞迴的時候多判斷一次把小的那個做遞迴大的尾遞迴優化？
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: y
<namoamitabuddha1> lolicon: 不一定好，如果棧空間足夠。
<lolicon> tusooa: 其实如果最大查询的 n 比较小的话…… 打表……
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: 你说的好 是什么意思
<namoamitabuddha1> lolicon: 時間
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: 时间是一样的
<namoamitabuddha1> lolicon: 常數因子
<foob> 问下怎么屏蔽指定模块的自动加载
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha1: 不管
<lolicon> foob: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<foob> lolicon: 谢谢，语法呢
<namoamitabuddha1> lolicon: 我記得 archlinux 可以直接在 rc.conf 控制模塊
<foob> namoamitabuddha1: 可以，但是Udev会自动加载一些模块
<namoamitabuddha1> foob: 可以 !
<namoamitabuddha1> foob: !foo !bar
<foob> namoamitabuddha1: 可以在rc.conf里控制不让UDev自动加载模块吗？
<namoamitabuddha1> foob: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rc.conf
<kk> namoamitabuddha1 ⇪ t: rc.conf - ArchWiki
<namoamitabuddha1> foob: 有限制的
<namoamitabuddha1> foob: 看來不行了，必須在 modprobe.d
<namoamitabuddha1> foob: Note: Blacklisting modules in /etc/rc.conf has been obsoleted and no longer works as of initscripts 2011.06.1-1. All blacklisting instructions need to be included in /etc/modprobe.d/.
<foob> namoamitabuddha1: `_`
<namoamitabuddha1> foob: Arch 是滾動更新的，變的很快
<foob> 嗯 
<namoamitabuddha1> foob: http://www.archlinux.org/news/changes-to-module-blacklisting/
<kk> namoamitabuddha1 ⇪ t: Arch Linux - News: Changes to module blacklisting
<namoamitabuddha1> foob: 這裏有說明
<foob> namoamitabuddha1: 谢谢了
<foob1> 郁闷，
<foob1> 找不到到底那个冲突
<Fedora> 有人在吗。
<Fedora> 如果有。帮我看看。http://106.9.201.153  可以访问吗
<Fedora> 我刚刚配置的。
<kk> Fedora,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<roylez> adam8157: 戴帽子的杀上门了
<adam8157> roylez: 哦?
<roylez> Fedora: 找 adam8157 
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 忙着呢
<roylez> adam8157: 忙啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 玩儿markdown和pandoc
<Fedora> http://106.9.201.153   我刚刚配置的服务器。
<Fedora> 谢谢了。谁帮我看看。外网可以访问吗
<roylez> adam8157: ...... 我在公司写manpage，全用markdown和pandoc
<Fedora> fedora系统。
<roylez> Fedora: 小k已经说过了，连不上
<Fedora> roylez: 现在看看。
<Fedora> 刚刚把服务器关闭了。
<Fedora> 帮帮忙。
<roylez> Fedora: 可以了
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<Fedora> 谢谢了。
<roylez> adam8157: imgur的新办公室 http://i.imgur.com/2ZD50.jpg .... 
<Fedora> 刚刚，没有开防火墙。
<roylez> adam8157: 跟你那地方比呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa1: 澳大利亚人是这么滑水的 http://i.imgur.com/AU8hf.jpg
<caasi> 奇了个怪，windows的文件名最长可以是多少？
<alvin_rxg> 128?
<caasi> 把个文件名超长的文档放了进来，现在没法对他进行操作了
<caasi> 重命名也不行
<caasi> 复制、粘贴、打开……都不行诶
<roylez> caasi: tab补全？
<adam8157> roylez: 还没打开
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 找個第三方的軟件。比如用 7z 文件管理器啥的
<caasi> roylez: 补全是可以，不过没法儿操作，说语法不正确
<roylez> caasi: .
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 那不是解/压的吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 美国的电视节目，确实不错
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/Ieqzw.jpg
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 它也可以做些簡單的操作的。
<caasi> alvin_rxg: winrar呢？
<alvin_rxg> caasi: 你試試唄
<adam8157> roylez: nnnd你啥时候怎么知道markdown和pandoc的
<roylez> adam8157: ..... 很久很久了
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/4451w
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Fuck Yo' Couch! - Imgur
<foob> 那位知道，brcmsmac 这个模块是干什么的，在那个包里？
<caasi> alvin_rxg: 恐怕不行。提示卷标语法不正确
<roylez> adam8157: 我的blog就markdown写的，这个似乎都有几年了
<adam8157> roylez: nnnd我out得很
<alvin_rxg> foob: modinfo    && apt-file
<foob> alvin_rxg: 查到了，谢谢
<foob> wpa_supplicant这个包，提供了那些功能啊
<foob> 有必要安不？
<alvin_rxg> 看說明唄
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: debian 的軟件偶爾還是會出現大量寫 swap 的問題…
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 不明白你说的意思是啥？
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: forget it
<happyaron> 额
<fvw> alvin_rxg: swap? 无swap
<alvin_rxg> fvw: swap 最好是要開著的，但偶爾有個程序會突然暴漲…
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 没做swap分区
<alvin_rxg> ?
<\b> swap 留着休眠用的
<fvw> \b: en 听说swap file也可以
<\b> fvw: 没试过。swap 做运行时的换页肯定不行，但有时候几十分钟、几个小时用不到的页面，还是偶尔需要 swap 的。 
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 是哪个程序呢？
<\b> fvw:  比如计算出来的结果画成图，然后又去外理那张图，暂时把计算扔一边的时候，狂 swap
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 不確定。但範圍是 firefox / vlc
<\b> alvin_rxg: wat?
<alvin_rxg> \b: firefox 或者 vlc， 偶爾“bug”，大量讀寫 swap
<fvw> \b: 恩 刚做了个swap file
<\b> fvw: 从前 mount file 作 swap, 后来发现不爽，换回逻辑分区了
<\b> alvin_rxg: vlc å·¨ bug 
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 做演示的时候常常 crash
<fvw> mplayer2
<\b> fvw: mplayer 调参数太麻烦
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 确认一下是哪个，然后报bug就好了
<fvw> smplayer
<\b> fvw: smplayer 比 vlc 还易挂
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 問題是沒法確認啊……這問題很難重現，重現的時候，我也做不了什麽…
<fvw> 没卦过 不清楚
<fvw> 一个前端而已 没什么好挂的
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 感觉vlc挂的可能性比较大
<alvin_rxg> 呃…
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 把/var/log/message和 message.1发给我一份好了
<\b> fvw: 就是前端挂，mplayer 本身很稳定
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 那裏沒東西，最後的記錄是 2小時前的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 好像有个环境变量控制每个进程最大分配的内存
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 之前做模拟，怕动不动就超内存，查了一下
<fvw> alvin_rxg: cpu 100% 就麻烦
<alvin_rxg> fvw: 麻煩什麽呀，玩游戲經常的
<\b> fvw: cpu 100% 不是问题，
<fvw> \b: x都死了
<\b> fvw: X 肯定还有机会被调度到
<fvw> alvin_rxg: ulimit
<fvw> \b: 没完全死了 reisub
<alvin_rxg> man ulimit => section 3...
<\b> 从现在起戒 irc 了。
<\b> 好好利用业余时间
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 额。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 如果你不介意，可以把整个/var/log打包给我看看
<alvin_rxg> 艹，真是 vlc, 88% 的內存
<alvin_rxg> 昨天更新了一下系統，今天就這麽出問題了
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: lol，报bug去？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: stable还是unstable？
<alvin_rxg> stable
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 额，这是大问题。
<alvin_rxg> 怎麽報？問題我這沒一點 log
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 你的/var/log/messages里有没有大片内核的输出？
<alvin_rxg> 沒吧
<happyaron> 额，发给我看看啦
<happyaron> /var/log
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 我在NAT后，你发邮件啊
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: happyaron.xu AT gmail.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google Mail: Email from Google (@ gmail.com)
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 额，你自己还是个机器人？
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> lol  上傳有 1MB
<happyaron> 收到
<happyaron> 一下子6M多。。。我的gmail啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 不是有 7G 了麽？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 但是用的速度比涨的速度快多了。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 問題時間是 Feb 2, 17:00 左右
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 发现一个问题哈，你好像没装rtkit?
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 你都有多少郵件呢？我才用了200多M
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥東西？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 一个能帮助pulseaudio获得一定rt权限的东西
<alvin_rxg> 沒必要吧， pulseaudio 我只想讓它在空閑的時候關閉，配置了沒用。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 我现在也就那么几G邮件吧，每天垃圾邮件差不多1k封，你说正常邮件得多少。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 额，那东西又不占啥资源。
<happyaron> 很小的一个东西。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 呃，垃圾郵件…… lol   你都怎麽用的
<happyaron> 就是用呗。
<alvin_rxg> 我郵箱裏的 spam 平均一天一封。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 还真看不出来问题。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 應該是你的郵箱信息被很多網站出賣了。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 是看不出來的，是 vlc 軟件內部的問題。我平時使用又不會 vlc -vvv 的
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 你用 reportbug 这个软件给debian的vlc报bug吧。
<alvin_rxg> 咋說？問題是很難說清楚呢
<happyaron> 我本来期待着出现oomk的，但是你到那时候就增加了swap，出不来log了
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 这个看你的语言表达能力鸟。
<alvin_rxg> log 裏增加 swap 是…… 我前一秒 swapoff，下一秒 swapon ..
<alvin_rxg> 不是語言表達能力的問題，是，這具體的問題我還不清楚
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 你刚才正在看的文件是不是mp4格式的？
<alvin_rxg> dvb
<alvin_rxg> dvb-t 電視卡
<happyaron> dvb是what。。。
<alvin_rxg> digital video bradcast
<alvin_rxg> 數字電視
<happyaron> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 應該是那個 libpsi 的問題
<alvin_rxg> 應該是那個 libdvbpsi 的問題
<happyaron> 我看了vlc的patches，没什么问题
<happyaron> 应该是别的地方导致它出错了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<happyaron> 不知道了。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: google  搜索 vlc dvb memory leak 有相關的結果，但不確定是不是一樣的問題。其中一個說 vlc 1.1.13
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: o
<ofan> 有没有人
<ofan> 有没有人有没有人有没有人有没有人有没有人有没有人有没有人有没有人有没有人有没有人有没有人有没有人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xterm的字体怎么那么丑
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 难道是我的感觉问题
<knownbad> ofan1: 咖啡喝多了？
<knownbad> 怎么会是數字電視呢？  dvb 应该是数位电视吧？
<knownbad> 国内是不是翻 digital 数字？
<knownbad> 那 number 呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你上班的时候这么清闲
<knownbad> 不是，被裁员了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 恭喜你被裁员
 * knownbad 谢票
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 别客气
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 无聊啊
<knownbad> 一般
<mugebjgd> knownbad 废话 你在上班 是没法无聊
<knownbad> 吃麦当劳中
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 垃圾食品
 * knownbad 《-- 垃圾桶
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 看出来了
<\b> alvin_rxg  knownbad gebjgd fivesheep : 从今天起，学习賤猫，戒 irc
<alvin_rxg> \b: 有啥好的曲子推荐啊，平时听的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, lastfm
<\b> alvin_rxg: 啥类型滴?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 学 mugebjgd 听 newage?
<knownbad> \b: 你学他桶屁眼？
<alvin_rxg> \b: 你平时的那些民乐或者西方古典，但不要太激烈的
<knownbad> 共用玉米棒？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 好曲子不能说，只是看演奏者的水平，和录音的效果
<alvin_rxg> 那我多听听，或许能区别好坏
<\b> alvin_rxg: 嗯，最好再加上自己的经验，就能分辨了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg,webqq又打不开了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 上次那张»第一届金唱片奖«就不错
<alvin_rxg> 我没经验……我只有聽流行音樂的經驗，能有的經驗的：新近的流行歌曲我都不喜歡
<\b> knownbad: 原来他不在线是去捅屁眼啦
<alvin_rxg> 好，開始下音樂。我之前 4天，才用了 0,63GB ... =.= 
<alvin_rxg> 掉線了？
<\f> 嗯
<\f> alvin_rxg: 如果要听技巧的，就听独奏，没伴音的最好
<alvin_rxg> 不用技巧的，就是自個兒欣賞的
<alvin_rxg> 4天流量 0,63GB
<\f> alvin_rxg: 仔细听每个音的音色，开头圆润还是爆发，每个音收尾收的怎样，整个框架结构、快慢把握的怎样
<alvin_rxg> 這些感受很少。。。
<\f> alvin_rxg: 这是听独奏水平的, 网上能载到的有一张于红梅的刘天华专集，没伴奏，细节上的把握超赞
<alvin_rxg> 啊…
<\f> alvin_rxg: 如果听和弦，作曲章法的，就听乐团的合奏
<alvin_rxg> :|  別對我這個牛彈琴了…… =.=
<\f> alvin_rxg: 这是谁都能感受的
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，試著聽聽吧
<\f> alvin_rxg: 所以我基本上都不听合成乐，newage 这些音色上没细节...
<alvin_rxg> 貌似流行歌曲很多都是多個音軌合成的
<\f> alvin_rxg: 是的，成本低
<alvin_rxg> 然後又被 方文山 殘害過一段時間…… =.=
<\f> 方文山?
<\f> 方舟子?
<alvin_rxg> \f: 周杰倫很多歌的作曲者。
<\f> alvin_rxg: 或者古琴的，无伴奏的也很多，也很能听细节
<\f> alvin_rxg: 还有些花大成本做的，请了名家的，也不错。
<alvin_rxg> ok， verycd 右側剛好看到個  付娜 -《古筝鉴赏》[信昌唱片][APE]
<\f> alvin_rxg: 从没听过筝，最多听到几首其它专辑里帯的，没经验..
<alvin_rxg> ：|
<\f> 信昌唱片，好像也不怎么老牌，不知怎样
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<\f> alvin_rxg: 合奏的话，上次我复制给你那张北市国的，也是极品
<alvin_rxg> 呃，不知道給放哪去了
<\f> 我看看我本地还有哪些极品CD的..
<knownbad> 美国政府有时也太有才了
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，今天不知道什麽時候關掉 perl 腳本的……
<\f> alvin_rxg: 那张»第一届金唱片奖«，中唱出版的，不错。 台湾上扬的有一张»梆笛協奏曲«，也不错 VeryCD 上能找到，国内没买到。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<\f> alvin_rxg: 刚才提到的那张北市国的»飞天«，算是极品，里面打击类乐器的效果很好。只是有点赶时间
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 台北市國立樂團   verycd 沒有啊
<\f> alvin_rxg: 立国
<alvin_rxg> :|
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<\f> alvin_rxg: 然后古琴CD好的有一堆，随便找个名家的，只要数字化的效果好，都是堪听的
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<\f> alvin_rxg: 还有何占豪的那张中国第一张CD，那个时候的质量普遍比现在（大陆）的好
<alvin_rxg> 我找找
<alvin_rxg> 啊…… mpd 不支持 ape.. 只能下 mp3 的了
<\f> alvin_rxg: 转成 flac
<alvin_rxg> 野性
<alvin_rxg> 也行
<\f> alvin_rxg: ape 你装个mac应该能解
<alvin_rxg> mac?
<mugebjgd> 李祥霆
<\f> alvin_rxg: 还有一张上海民族乐团的»花木兰«(也是中唱的)，那张也是极品。 除了最后那首»潇湘水云«，被改编后，听着太古怪，反正我听不惯那首。整体上还算是极品
<alvin_rxg> ok，这个有4个要下了
<\f> mugebjgd: 我小时候家里的都是龚一的磁帯，有些不同的譜听着不太舒服 :)
<mugebjgd> \f, 龚一的也行
<\f> mugebjgd: 我这里也存了几张李霆的。但还是龚一的多
<mugebjgd> 健身房去
<alvin_rxg> \f: 我在学生宿舍下载aMule，为啥直接 高ID 了？…
<fivesheep> irc是比较费时间.. 得控制
<\f> alvin_rxg: .... 大学的网不能用 amule, 学生宿舍能用，怪事
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<fivesheep> 德国你还是别用
<fivesheep> 有被抓的先例
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 没感觉啊
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 之前发生过的
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 这得看下什么东西的呀
<fivesheep> 有个女学生下载东西
<fivesheep> 音乐
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 我是说irc
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你小心
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 控制一下就好
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 早就警告过你
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 反正我天天所有im都挂
<alvin_rxg> 告吧告吧，他们对 flac 感兴趣么?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, qq icq irc skype yahoo msn gtalk fetion
<\f> alvin_rxg: 上次好像也复制给你过的，那张苏文庆的专辑，也算是国内(大中华地区)不可多得的了。只是温金龙这人不怎么喜欢
<fivesheep> 那可不是告那么简单. 下载个歌曲被遣送回国 学位还没拿到
<alvin_rxg> 可能都在移动硬盘上
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有被遣返的先例
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, transmission -er
<\f> mugebjgd: 国内的唱片公司告到这里?
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说不好
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<mugebjgd> 蛋疼?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 蛋疼?
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<fivesheep> 德国政府很主动.. 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 果然很蛋疼
<kk> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<\f> 我记得本地硬盘上还有几张极品的，大概没看全，漏过了
<\f> alvin_rxg:  安达利尔是上传盗版电影和软件的头目...
<alvin_rxg> \f: 你可以买新机器了…。不过暂时没网络也没啥
<alvin_rxg> 头目？
<\f> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 下载倒能相信，上传不会的吧
<\f> alvin_rxg: 下载我不知道，但上传我了解
<\f> alvin_rxg: 不过他既然能上传， 又不买碟，那估计都是下载来的
<alvin_rxg> 何占豪 有两个不同的，一个 1986年，一个 1958年
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。
<\f> alvin_rxg: 那个何占豪的从作曲上还没法和欧洲的这些名家比，受的教肓和花的时间也不一样，但毕竟是民族原创。
<\f> alvin_rxg: 1958å¹´?
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 陈钢 何占豪 -《梁祝·绝响 DSD [APE]》(THE BUTTERFLY LOVES VIOLIN CONCERTO)DSD[APE]
<\f> alvin_rxg: 我怎么记得 CD 是 70 年代后，sony  搞出来的
<alvin_rxg> 曲目全是 梁祝，只是乐器不同
<\f> alvin_rxg: 你确定 1958 年那个是 CD?
<alvin_rxg> dsd
<\f> 1958 年，大概 shannon 的釆样理论才刚出来没多久。。 怎么会有 CD...
<alvin_rxg> :/
<\f> 估计连数字化的媒体都没什么，都是模拟的
<\f> 就连模拟的都做不好
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\f> 刚开始做电视机的时候，shannon 的论文还没出来，模拟的电视机都做不好
<\f> 对了，还有一些大家的，像闵惠芬(算来是我老师的老师的老师)的专辑，但不都好，有几张发挥的很随意（至少我感觉），而且许多曲目都帯了时代的烙印
<\f> alvin_rxg: 还有几张国内泛滥的彭修文的，同样都是他自己指挥，但都有差异。 录音效果也不尽相同。挑一挑还是有好的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\f> test
<kk> \f, .. ..  ㍝ 
<\b> 又断网了
<alvin_rxg> 没啊，你前一秒退出， kk 接着回应你
<\b> wikipedia  查了一下，shannon 是 1948 年和 1949 年发表了那两篇牛屄的文章
<\b> 那时候中国居然还在搞建国大业
<\b> 落后就是渐渐从那时候开始的...
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> gebjgd knownbad fivesheep alvin_rxg : 下了，戒 IRC 了
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<\b> alvin_rxg: 贱猫上来了跟他道别一声
<alvin_rxg> 好久不理那家伙了
<kk>  06:17
<mugebjgd> 马勒戈壁的
<mugebjgd> webqq又连补上
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: proxy
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 算了gtkqq
<jiero> 扑哧
<jiero> 早安，还不老的人们
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-03
<ibodi> zao
<ibodi> ln -s ；目标文件删除以后，symbolic link 也自动更新。根据 man 好像是不更新的。对吗？》
<jiero> ibodi: 都不更新吧。
<jiero> ibodi: 会有坏链
<ibodi> jiero: man 是这么说的。但是我刚刚测试，两个同时更新了呢。以后那么统统用 ln -s 不是挺省事 ？
<jiero> 哦。是吗。 我记得我有好多坏链接。也是 ln -s ，难道记错了。。。
<ibodi> 网上说明也是这么说的。
<ibodi> ln 或者 ln -s 父文件夹字节大小好像不准确了？
<jiero> ibodi: 我删了源，结果链接生成的文件还在
<ibodi> 是吧？我再测试一下。。
<jiero>  ibodi 买kindle keyboard， 我跑去 miranda big w
<ibodi> jiero: 我明白了。那个 symlink 是不会删除的。但是里面的内容是跟目录一起更新
<jiero> 哦。
<ibodi> jiero: 我还没有决定要不要汉化，估计汉化了速度会很慢，英文字也不好看了。但是我主要看汉文
<jiero> ibodi: 什么？
<jiero> ibodi: 有需要吗？
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼早
<jiero> cece 是玛雅？？？
<ibodi> jiero: 中文字显示有问题；2. 有些文章翻页有问题。位置不准确呢。
<ibodi> 3. 中文字体不够好看。汉王的中文字好看。
<ibodi> 上2天朋友到 hurstville 也有买，我是 rockdale 买的。
<ibodi> big w
<cfy>  luojie-dune:小学曾经一次考试只考了 90/100 - 好吧，之前一直是习惯满分的，让我心里难受，之后我就再也不在意分数了。
<jiero> ibodi:  rockdale 我去的时候光了
<jiero> cfy:  是啊。
<jiero> cfy: 这个就是我了
<jiero> cfy:  我只有数学考满分，去当玩游戏的筹码好像。
<cfy> jiero: 国家统计局称，在他们随机调查的100位网友中，有87.53%的网友支持封杀BTchina。
<ibodi> jiero: 汉王可以念中文的不？kindle text-to-speech 只有支持英文的。
 * jiero 抱抱 cfy 这个傻瓜
<jiero> ibodi: 不知道啊，你可以看看
<jiero> ibodi: google说有 F20
<cfy> jiero: http://news.qq.com/a/20091218/000234.htm
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 网友驳统计局称87.53%网友支持封BTChina不实_新闻_腾讯网
<jiero>  1400 人民币，你邮寄过来也就 $300
<jiero> cfy:  过时了哦
<cece> jiero: no
<jiero> cece cici
<jiero> cfy: raspberry pi 生成其图像处理能力是 iPhone 4s 的2倍， 难怪之前我好奇。。。一个这么烂的CPU和那么烂的 Quake 3 移植都能在 1080P分辨率下跑满特效 +4XAA 
<cfy> jiero: 不知道raspberry pi是啥。。
<jiero> cfy:  $25/$35 的微型计算机 Arm
<jiero> cfy: 类似手机构架，不过宣传的不错很多人知道
<jiero> cfy: 前10台纪念机器共卖了 16000 英镑
<cfy> jiero: 中国买不到？
<jiero> cfy:  中国生产，但我问过是否能中国买 ——没回音。
<cfy> jiero: 擦
 * jiero 拜神
 * jiero 饿了。
 * jiero 不想吃香蕉蛋糕了
<ibodi> jiero: 产品设计的确不简单。我现在大多是用来上网看说明书，听电子书。哈
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> ibodi: 看说明书？
<jiero> ibodi: 那样其实 触摸的更合适的说
<ibodi> 记得一次用 i.google.com/q=www.smh.com 但是忘记那个google 网址了，好想所有网站都可以自动转化成 wap friendly 页面的。
<jiero> ibodi: 我用了听音乐，不一会儿就掉了一格电，所以罢了。
<jiero> ibodi: 哦。 上网的话，我还是不喜欢 用 kindle 的。 比较麻烦啊，用手机快些
<ibodi> kindle fire 买不到。
<jiero> ibodi: 有 lexar的～
<jiero> ibodi: 看到 lexar的类似kindle fire的小机器， $108
<ibodi> jiero: 其实很多东西买回来使用不多。原先很喜欢读书，现在倒是还没哟正经用 kindle 看完一本书呢
<jiero> ibodi: 我是跳着看啊。。。
<jiero> ibodi: 我不习惯看书了，习惯自己想和写。。。
<jiero> lol
<ibodi> 有水平的人不说
<jiero> ibodi: 所以我要抄下一本，然后翻译成中文加上我自己的思考。
<ibodi> 高水平的人不想。
<jiero> 不懂
<jiero> ibodi: 那么我肯定不是高水平的人。
<ibodi> 哈
<jiero> 继续写。
<ibodi> 人平不语，清净无念。
<tenzu> jiero: 早啊, 刚才吃饭去了
<jiero> tenzu:  哦。这么长时间。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 还洗了一下头
<jiero> tenzu: 休息日？
<tenzu> jiero: 我目前没工作
<jiero> tenzu: hmm
<jiero> tenzu: 每天陪老婆？
<tenzu> jiero: 在家等认证
<jiero> 哦——我还不知道。
<jiero> 讨厌的， 为啥windows xp需要设置驱动，那么麻烦。。。我根本不会啊。
<jiero> 无线打印机不能自己搜索设置，要看步骤我又不懂啥协议。。。
<tusooa> jiero: 额？据说不是把驱动下载了一执行就装上的么？
<jiero> tusooa: 要设置的。
<tusooa> jiero: 哦。不知道
<jiero> tusooa:  ubuntu是下载自动完成。。。
<eexp> 无线？啥无线协议的啊
<jiero> eexp: 不懂。。。
<eexp> 蓝牙？zigbee?
<eexp> wifi?
<jiero> eexp:  wifi的。
<eexp> 哦。我以为新的形式的。
<eexp> 在win，会安装驱动，就可以当一般管理员。混饭吃嘛。 jiero
<jiero> eexp: 我混不上那饭
<cfy> http://166.111.120.164:8081/programd/
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 清华大学图书馆: 机器人小图在线服务中~
<jiero> eexp:  gnumeric 还用吗？
<eexp> 你天生当老爷的份嘛。
<eexp> gnumeric 当然能用。
<jiero> eexp: 现在 经常性的 自动清空 cell
<eexp> 只是我没安装了。都用latex画表格。
<jiero> eexp: 按 ESC 不管用。
<jiero> eexp: 所以我也删了
<eexp> 清空单元格？
<jiero> eexp: 哦，你是画表格啊，我是接收别人的。。。
<eexp> 不是esc吧。
<jiero> eexp: 恩。
<eexp> del
<jiero> eexp: 不是啦，选上单元格，自动就进入编辑模式——且先清空了，没法按esc取消
<eexp> 一个死鱼的libreoffice，缺省安装了。有时候，可能想做chart。唉。
<eexp> 没一个独立做chart的软件。
<jiero> eexp: 缺省。。。
<jiero> eexp: 没安装的，
<jiero> eexp: 我安装了 libreoffice后发现所有不见黑色
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa ...
<jiero> 大哥又没睡清醒？
<jiero> HD 2400Pro 太烂，不买。
<jiero> 需要个好的 Low Profile的显卡，不要超过 $20
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> adam8157: 你上次买的mini路由是TP-Link TL-WR710N 150M迷你型无线路由器么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 700N
<tenzu> adam8157: 有多大区别?
<adam8157> tenzu: 710N是不是两个Lan口 还带3G?
<tenzu> adam8157: 2个LAN口 1个USB充电口 即插即用, 似乎没有3G
<tenzu> adam8157: http://buy.yesky.com/product.action?productId=745332001
<kk> tenzu,啥网址y TP-Link TP-Link TL-WR710N 150M迷你型无线路由器(2个LAN口 1个USB充电口 即插即用)网购_TP-Link无线路由器在线购买_YESKY天极商城
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦, 710有内置电池. 700N只是一个口, 内置电源插头.
<Barden> kernel 中文补丁3.2.1的版本，在哪里？我怎么没找到？
<adam8157> tenzu: 这东西还挺实用的
<tenzu> adam8157: 内置电池干嘛用的?
<adam8157> tenzu: 不插电也能顶一会儿, 而且还可以用内置电池给其他设备充电
<tenzu> adam8157: 很NB的样子
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> adam8157: 确实适合旅行用
<adam8157> tenzu: 尤其出差宾馆的时候
<tenzu> adam8157: 我是想买个自己家里用
<adam8157> tenzu: - - 你的无线路由小姨子不还你了?
<adam8157> tenzu: 家里用就用个普通的呗
<tenzu> adam8157: 大姨子
<tenzu> adam8157: 之前买的现在在用, 普通的不是占地方么
<adam8157> tenzu: o mini的性能喝稳定性可能跟不上, Lan口也少, 看你啦
<tenzu> adam8157: 家里用肯定不需要LAN口了, wifi覆盖就行
<tenzu> 没特殊情况的话我们家不会买台式机的
<adam8157> tenzu: 对了 这个信号穿透可能不大行
<kingbo> 早
<tenzu> 啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋你對路由也有研究啊
<adam8157> huntxu: - -
<adam8157> tenzu: 小巧便宜选这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/163261.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【水星MW150R】水星（Mercury）MW150R 150M无线路由器 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<adam8157> tenzu: 功能强 稳定 选这个 http://www.360buy.com/product/121707.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【TP-LINKTL-WR841N】TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300M无线路由器（蓝色） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<LeithWong> netgear
<huntxu> adam8157: 幫我挑顯示器吧
<adam8157> huntxu: Mac的就可以
<huntxu> adam8157: = =沒錢
<adam8157> huntxu: Dell的也可以
<huntxu> adam8157: samsung或者philips呢？
<adam8157> huntxu: 没研究 - -!
<tenzu> adam8157: 看起来都很好啊
<fvw> hello all
<fvw> 高帅富 ：嫐 ;男吊丝：挊;白富美：嬲 ;女吊丝：窊；黑木耳：搲；大龄剩女：窳，女博士后：攨  .............
<cece> #F5F3E
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗯
<fvw> 希望你的字体里面有这些至
<tenzu> 全能看见...
<huntxu> 我也全看見了。。。
<huntxu> 就是不認識。。。
<tusooa> fvw: :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20
<tusooa>   :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20
<fvw> tusooa: 我可看不到表情
<fvw> 呵呵
<tusooa>   :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20  :em20
<tusooa> fvw: 没事，吾这里也看不到。都是文本。
<tusooa>  :em04 
<fvw> tusooa: 弄个插件 现实下
<tusooa> fvw: 没必要啊。
<tenzu> :em70
<tusooa> eexp: 有人来拜你了
<eexp> 你来搞定这个。opera:/button/Disable proxy servers,,,Close,Smiley Cry | Set preference, "Proxy|Use HTTP=1",,,HTTP & Enable proxy servers, Smiley Happy | Set preference, "Proxy|Use Automatic Proxy Configuration=1",,,PAC,Smiley Cool
<huntxu> 樂樂今天沒上班
<huntxu> adam8157: 16:9還是16:10啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 貌似多数人喜欢16:10
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/389346.html，這個
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y 【优派VA1948A-LED】优派（ViewSonic）VA1948A-LED 19英寸超薄LED背光液晶显示器 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<tenzu> 不可直呼主席名讳
<adam8157> huntxu: 咱不知道...
<eexp> 乐乐朵
<eexp> 疼疼朵
<eexp> 蛋蛋朵
<huntxu> 朵是什麽 = =
<eexp> opera:/button/Disable proxy servers,,,Close,Smiley Cry | Set preference, "Proxy|Use HTTP=1",,,HTTP, Smiley Happy & Enable proxy servers | Set preference, "Proxy|Use Automatic Proxy Configuration=1",,,PAC,Smiley Cool
<tenzu> 神又开始灌水了
<eexp> 坨。是爱称。
<tenzu> 斌斌坨
<eexp> 丫丫的
<huntxu> 啊哈哈
<tenzu> 这爱称用的多地道
<L-----D> 19"落伍了 直接上24"
<eexp> 臭屁的疼疼
<huntxu> 不喜歡太大屏幕，占地方
<huntxu> 我牆上畫畫呢
<eexp> 疼疼● ，这个形象
<tenzu> 那是个点, 又不是蛋
<eexp> 咋是点。
<eexp> 明明是坨
<tenzu> 我这里看就是点
<eexp> 你破字体吧。
<tenzu> 坨都是大的
<tenzu> wqy-microhei
<eexp> 那你的坨，是小了点。 lol
<tenzu> 你才破字体
<eexp> :P
<palomino|working> 大坨ee小坨疼组
<tenzu> 中坨破马
<palomino|working> >"<
<eexp> 破马就是鞭子长。
<tenzu> 233
<eexp> 马鞭
 * palomino|working 失策了...树敌太多
 * tenzu 觉得神在这一刻真是聪明啊
<fvw> 好看的中文字体仍未出现
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛤蟆君是去baidu了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来如此。做哪方面？
<adam8157> gfrog: 百度自家的服务器
<L-----D> palomino|working, 没关系 我罩着你
<eexp> 咋还有另外的蛤蟆？
<palomino|working> 工地少年，干活去 , L-----D
<palomino|working> ferrari的发布会取消了 , L-----D
<gfrog> adam8157: 他们自家的服务器系统？
<adam8157> gfrog: 软硬件都有好像
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 听起来很牛
<archl> 消息   dropbox 额外 4.5 GB 储存
<archl> 去官网看吧
<archl> adam8157: 哦难怪不见了
<archl> adam8157: hamo
<adam8157> archl: 嗯
<archl> adam8157: 跟不上你了。
<adam8157> archl: 啥额外?
<tenzu> 蛤蟆是被你们欺负跑的
<archl> adam8157: The way it works: first you install the new beta client of Dropbox which has automated photo and video uploading. You get a bonus 500MB as soon as you start using this feature, and an extra 500MB for each successive 500MB you upload, to a maximum of 4.5GB bonus data on your account. Better get uploadin'!
<adam8157> archl: 球链接
<eexp> 难道 gfrog 不是叫蛤蟆？
<archl> adam8157: http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=52900
<tenzu> eexp: 青蛙
<kk> archl,啥网址y (2/1) - Experimental Forum Build - 1.3.12 « Dropbox Forums
<eexp> 格玛。
<eexp> 嘎嘛。
<archl> eexp: 是hamo
<cfy> eexp: ...
<archl> eexp: 你可爱了
<eexp> 没见过 hamo... 似乎
<eexp> cfy: 调试button不。
<archl> eexp: 他来了就被踩在脚下
<eexp> 额。
<cfy> eexp: 没空
<eexp> 踩在脚下的，是龙的那啥儿子。
<eexp> cfy: 在数(((((?
<cfy> eexp: 知道MIX不
<cfy> eexp: 不用我数，emacs会数的。 
<eexp> 不知道。
<eexp> 少一个，34个( 发现35个）
<tusooa> cfy: archl: ls
<cfy> eexp: 像这样？ (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<fvw> ()从来不需要数
<eexp> 只是看晕
<cfy> eexp: 34个(,35个）
<palomino|working> .........
<archl> tusooa: ls 是啥？
<tusooa> cfy: 你多一个`)'
<cfy> archl: tussoa 把你当shell了
<tenzu> archl: 要下载dropbox client?
<eexp> archl: 估计 tusooa 任何时候，都是在说楼上。
<archl> tenzu: 好象是
<cfy> tusooa: 是啊， eexp 说34个(,35个)
<tusooa> archl: ● ls
<tusooa> Apps  gentoo-overlay  Install  Media  Private  Share  安装  个人  共享  媒体  应用
<archl> 我被淹了
<archl> cfy: 没用过shell
<archl> eexp: 我以为是目录
<tenzu> archl: 稍微麻烦了点, 而且还得上传
<archl> tusooa: 好脏
<cfy> eexp: archl没用过shell......
 * cfy 吃饭去
<eexp> 谁对别人说 ls 目录？
<archl> eexp: 他喜欢展示
<eexp> 喜欢臭屁。。
<cfy> eexp: tusooa 经常展示，无法理解的one line perl script.....
<tusooa> cfy: 额。这时候。你吃啥饭
<eexp> opera:/button/Disable proxy servers,,,Close,Smiley Cry | Set preference, "Proxy|Use HTTP=1",,,HTTP, Smiley Happy & Enable proxy servers | Set preference, "Proxy|Use Automatic Proxy Configuration=1",,,PAC,Smiley Cool
<eexp> 来测试
 * tusooa 不用opera
<cfy> 当神的小白鼠
<eexp> 多好的命令集。
<eexp> 就是没写对。 lol
<tusooa> sub hashFromRef { %{+shift} }
<archl> cfy: 用shell干嘛?
<tusooa> archl: zsh
<archl> tusooa: 对了bash是一种shell么？
<eexp> 就是， shell 永远是低档的。
<eexp> 不用不用
<tusooa> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> 连 tenzu 都不用
<huntxu> eexp: 你先把圖標去掉 = =
 * archl 吃 satay supreme
<eexp> 啥
<archl> 又是pizza
<eexp> 图标才不妨碍的呢
<tusooa> eexp: 你不用term么
<cece> quit
<eexp> 用啊
<tusooa> eexp: 那还骂shell
<tusooa> eexp: 你难道用perl当shell?
<eexp> 别人不用的。高级些嘛。
<tusooa> eexp: perl又不能当shell吃。
<tusooa> 用
<eexp> 胡说。 perl 才高级些。
<eexp> 除开 ls 这些无聊的。其他都用 perl。 lol
<tusooa> eexp: 只有shell(bash,zsh)，才不会中文输入出错。
<eexp> 和中文何关嘛
<eexp> 我是代替 tenzu 骂的。
<eexp> 有事找 tenzu
<tenzu> 又被代表了
 * archl 更不喜欢 tamato和barbeque sauce了
<tusooa> eexp: perl 的输入，不论<STDIN>,Term::ReadLine，中文输入了，如果一backspace，就只能退半格。但是实际上删除一整个中文字符。
<tusooa> eexp: 就是输出混乱，错位了。
<eexp> 又不是term。哪里来的backspace嘛
<eexp> perl是用字节流和term打交道。
<eexp> 内部都是utf8
<tusooa> eexp: 吾说的是term输入。当然有backspace了
<Kandu> tusooa: sudo ls /root
<Kandu> tusooa: [sudo] password for kandu:  show me the money
<tusooa> Kandu: ● sudo ls /root
<tusooa> [sudo] password for tusooa:
<tusooa> 输入^D,输出sudo：pam_authenticate：转换错误
<tusooa> tlcr: 1
<Kandu> ╮（╯＿╰）╭  ls 這 shell 反應真慢
<ofan> freenode老是连不上
<kingbo> 有人写sweethome3d的ebuild么？
<tusooa> ofan: 你现在不连上了么
<kingbo> 网上那个3.3的好象不是很对头，没依赖，只有拷贝安装
<ofan> 刚才一直连不上
<ofan> tusooa: 刚才一直连不上
 * gfrog 折腾了一下dropbox，结果发现丫的linux版不支持自动导入照片，擦！
<tenzu> gfrog: 不知道是一定要导入才行, 还是只需要上传就可以
<gfrog> tenzu: 这次是为了测试自动上传功能，所以必须是自动导入，而且必须是照片/视频
<tenzu> gfrog: 手机里没那么多东西
<gfrog> tenzu: 相机也成
<tenzu> 算了, 懒得折腾
<eexp> tusooa: 那是你模块的事情吧。Term::Screen 试试，不记得有问题。
<adam8157> gfrog: 成功的话跟我说说咋弄得
<eexp> tenzu: 折腾啥？
<tusooa> eexp: ..
<tusooa> eexp: 直接<STDIN>都有问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 成功毛，看到windows我就无爱了。难道让我跑虚拟机搞这货嘛
<tenzu> eexp: 增加dropbox空间
<tenzu> 我已经增加了500M
<eexp> tusooa: STDIN之前，那不管perl的事情
<eexp> tenzu: 这么小。
<tusooa> eexp: <STDIN>输入的时候backspace，就有问题。
<tenzu> eexp: 继续上传更多文件会再增加500, 4.5GB封顶
<eexp> tusooa: STDIN输入，那是shell的事情。概念都对不上了。你找 cfy。
<eexp> tenzu: u1现在蛮好的。
<adam8157> tenzu: 啊? 用啥 win?
<tenzu> adam8157: 有mac客户端噻
<adam8157> tenzu: 然后得拍照?
<gfrog> tenzu: 你用mac客户端成功了？
 * adam8157 默默启动虚拟机
<tenzu> adam8157: 连上手机或者相机, 会提示自动导入, OK就行
<tenzu> gfrog: 对啊
<gfrog> tenzu: 哦，10.4和linux不支持。。。 
<eexp> u1 只支持 iPhone & iPad iOS
<tenzu> gfrog: 找个windows吧
<eexp> tenzu: OSX是不是用得不舒服了？
<tenzu> eexp: 你想干嘛?
<eexp> 担心你得忧郁症。
<eexp> 趁早送人算了。
<lerosua> eexp:  osx 10.7.2 很卡
<eexp> 记得那字体渲染，一点都不好看。
<lerosua> eexp:  送你
<archl> lerosua: 你搞错了，是你的的用法错了
<eexp> 斗篷也有。
<lerosua> archl:  怎么用才是正确的？
<eexp> 不会用。送我吧。
<eexp> 卸载，换系统，才是正确的。 
<archl> ler
<archl> lerosua: 写信给教主
<lerosua> eexp:  不用它写不了cocoa 啊
<archl> lerosua: 哦 我忘了教主挂了
<lerosua> archl:  难道写了信，得烧了它？不然教主怎么收？ 地府的邮箱是啥
<eexp> 以前那软件，不是废弃了？现在写啥骗人的软件？ lerosua
<lerosua> eexp:  工作用的，平时我还是linux fans啊。
<archl> lerosua: 。。。
<eexp> 太垄断了。把coco搞到lin来吧。
<eexp> a
<lerosua> archl:  开了xcode,safari 就卡了
<archl> lerosua: 把saf
<metbsd> Linux没有英雄联盟玩
<eexp> 难道不是跑sandbox
<lerosua> eexp:  osx 也就内核是开源的吧，cocoa好像是闭源的
<eexp> lerosua: 就是靠你这样的人才嘛。当间谍。搞出来。
<archl> lerosua: 教主注重表面。。。
<tusooa> metbsd: 扣扣的，基本不行。
<lerosua> eexp:  我又不在苹果公司 ...
<archl> lerosua: 这个世界都好似表面文化
<metbsd> 可惜了，这是个好游戏
<archl> lerosua: 我错了文化就是表面的
<eexp> 额。这到也是。水果公司，新员工，都不能接触真正的设备的。
<lerosua> archl:  对啊，我们假装工作，老板假装发我们工资。我们假装爱国，官员假装为人民服务
<archl> lerosua: 我倒是不想现实中制度的问题
<archl> eexp: GIMP都2.6.12了，2.8 rc还没出
<eexp> 啥2.8.
<eexp> 很少关心版本
<eexp> lerosua: 换工作的时候，记得mbp送我。
<lerosua> eexp:  如果我走了，老板还送我mbp，我会送你的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 昨天那个 getter setter 的例子还没完。像这种 factory function (unit -> (typeof(getter), typeof(setter))) 产生的 getter setter 不能是 polymorphic 的。为了防止这种错误情况，要规定 函数应用 的结果非 polymorphic，导致丢失了 polymorphism
<eexp> lerosua: 旧的，破玩意，咋还不舍得
<lerosua> eexp:  mbp是公司的，又不是我的。何来舍不舍得。你要你自己来拿。我老板肯给你的话
<MaskRay> Kandu: 如果是有 purity 的语言，那么就不要紧了，因为状态不可变，不可能出现这种情况，所以 函数应用 的结果依然可以 polymorphic
<eexp> 你可以跑路嘛
<archl> lerosua: 可以告诉老板给谁
<lerosua> eexp这么有钱还… 哎
<eexp> 我是为了实验下mbp安装其他系统。为了学术，偷也不算偷。有这句话吧。我去偷你的吧。 lerosua
<eexp> 你假装没看见就行。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 有种一棍子打死的感觉，就是这样的，没有 purity，就要规定任何 函数应用 的结果都非 polymorphic，因为 函数体 内部执行的东西可能会改变 状态，导致错误。
<lerosua> eexp:  来吧
<ofan> 谁会炒股？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 当然也有其他解决途径，比如对带有 副作用 的项的类型采用特殊标记，Haskell 就是采用这种方式（说实话，这个是最不方便的地方了，看上去比imperative语言繁琐很多）
<wjc> hello
<kk> wjc, 好  ㍤ 
 * adam8157 海盗湾挂了?
<palomino|working> 昨天我访问时说在调整
<wjc> 什么是海盗湾？
<palomino|working> thepiratebay.org
<tusooa> kk: 不好
<kk> tusooa, 什么是错的，法官吗？  ㍤ 
<tusooa> kk: ä½ 
<Guest89546> tusooa: 吐水鸭
<tusooa> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> test
<cfy> tusooa: 吐水鸭
<kk> cfy, .. ..  ㍤ 
<tusooa> Guest89546: 你成guest了
<cfy> 又合体了。
<tusooa> Guest89546: 哦。又恢复了啊
<tusooa> Guest89546: 退了？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 純函數式語言的多態體現在哪些地方? 參數多態?
<tusooa>  :em04 125.123.52.93 ► CN ► CHINANET-ZJ Jiaxing node network ► Zhejiang Telecom ► CN ► CN
<cfy> 完蛋了
<tusooa> cfy: 有蛋在，就不会完。 :em04 
<tusooa> 额？被吓走了？
<tusooa> ......
<cfy> tusooa: 吐水鸭
<cfy> tusooa: 害得我重连。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 人呢？
 * cfy afk
<Kandu> MaskRay: 在非純的函數式語言裡也可做到參數多態吧  http://paste.debian.net/154579/
<ibear> exit
<tusooa> ls
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有个问题 我本地的ssh key已经加密过了 用ssh-copy-id方式复制到远程 貌似验证无效
<MaskRay> Kandu: 如果不把副作用表示在类型里，依然可以有参数多态，但会有些限制，就像函数应用的结果不能是多态的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 复制的公钥?
<MaskRay> s/就像/例如/
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有阿
<jyfl987> 走ssh-copy-id 自动复制过去的阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 然后登录问你密码 然后无效?
<jyfl987> 不是
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥？perl的函数返回值，一直是啥都可以的。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是说 ssh-copy-id以后 本该不需要密码了阿 但是他还是需要我输入目标机器的密码
<MaskRay> Kandu: 虽然有这个限制，但 一些时候 可以用 eta-expansion 绕过这个限制
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 比如 f :: a -> b -> a
<MaskRay> 照道理 f 3（函数应用后） 不能是多态的
<MaskRay> 但 g = f 3 可以用 g = function(x) {f 3 x} 来代替
<MaskRay> 这么做就不能算函数应用，因为 g 是一个函数（而不是函数应用）
<MaskRay> 而且语义未发生变化
<MaskRay> tusooa: Perl的表达能力也弱啊
<tusooa> sub f ($$) { DUMMY } sub g ($) { f 3, shift };
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你说的，不就是这意思
 * cfy @_@
 * cfy 看不懂。。。。睡觉去。。
<cfy> tusooa: 吐水鸭
<tusooa> 到p6的时代，就是另一番景象了
<cfy> tusooa: 恭喜你想通了，要换语言了
<tusooa> cfy: 啥？。。。
<cfy> tusooa: perl6跟perl5有啥关系？除开用的人可能一样
<tusooa> cfy: 好吧。吾这里rakudo编译不出来。所以。。。 :em04 ，而且要考虑到，没有perl6的人。所以，，，短期内应该不会换。
<tusooa> cfy: larry说perl5是给他自己写的,p6是给大家写的。
<MaskRay> 静态检查的类型系统（不是Ruby Python Lua这类动态检查的） 至少有这几大好处：查错(编译能查出很多类型不一致错误)，抽象(科学得抽象，不是用duck typing之类实现出来的ad-hoc polymorphism), 文档(强大的类型系统往往能表露很多信息)，安全性(防止各种滥用)，效率(一般不用在运行期维护类型信息，和类型检查，一般动态检查的效率要慢好几截)
<cfy> MaskRay: 那cweb呢
<cfy> tusooa: ..
<nyfair> 但是写代码要指定类型多敲很多字母啊
<tusooa> nyfair: MaskRay会说haskell可以自动在编译的时候，检查出类型
<MaskRay> cfy: cweb还是c系吧，没大改变
<cfy> MaskRay: 感觉写起来会很蛋疼。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你发明个语言吧。
<MaskRay> cfy: 老高在taocp里都用汇编了，只是在乎效率
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是吧。
<zoomb> -
<cfy> MaskRay: 老高是发明了一们语言啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 算法描述用最贴近机器的语言写确实挺合适的
<cfy> MaskRay: MIX->MMIX。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。还简单。
<nyfair> 最近写galgame，就觉得应该自己弄一套脚本语言
<MaskRay> cfy: mmix就是汇编吧
<tusooa> cfy: MaskRay: 啥叫老高
<MaskRay> cfy: 只是指令集不一样
<cfy> MaskRay: 我说 只在乎效率那句
<cfy> tusooa: 老高你都不知道么。。。
<nyfair> 高尔基？
<cfy> tusooa: 你学用emacs的时候没有停过老高的故事？
<cfy> tusooa: 高德纳，knuth
<tusooa> cfy: 只找到个 http://baike.baidu.com/view/702695.htm
<kk> tusooa,啥网址y 老高_百度百科
<tusooa>  :em06
<cfy> tusooa: @_@
<cfy> tusooa: 别这样。。。。
<bsidb> 为啥没公司给mmix设计CPU啊？
<MaskRay> 维护性(当修改一个函数时，根据类型不一致就能找到哪里需要修改）
<tusooa> cfy: 高德纳,,,听说过啥高德纳箭号表示法啥的。
<cfy> Kandu: MMIX assembly langugae ->教学用语言.....
<cfy> bsidb: 有vm啊。
<tusooa> cfy: zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E9%AB%98%E5%BE%B7%E7%B4%8D%E7%AE%AD%E8%99%9F%E8%A1%A8%E7%A4%BA%E6%B3%95
<tusooa> cfy: "高德纳（Donald Ervin Knuth，1938年1月10日－），出生于密尔沃基，美国著名计算机科学家，斯坦福大学计算机系荣誉退休教授。高德纳教授被誉为现代计算机科学的鼻祖，在计算机科学及数学领域发表了多部具广泛影响的论文和著作。"
<tusooa> cfy: 
<cfy> tusooa: 吐水鸭
<MaskRay> 万能补全(动态检查类型语言几乎没法提供）
<bsidb>  cfy:只有vm啊～ 早知道组成原理实验用MMIX指令集试试了。。。
<cfy> bsidb: 嗯
 * cfy afk...
<tusooa> cfy: 额。
<bsidb> cfy：:Pmmix要用至少256个通用寄存器。。。。。太给力了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 為什麼老高要组织一批人用 MMIX重写MIX的程序？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不能搞个程序转换么。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 因为太不一样了么。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 静态检查类型系统好处多多……有没有打动
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<fhmdgxs> 什么字体显示中文能好看点
<cfy> MaskRay: 重写太费时了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 太不cool了
<larry_> 今天有没有人升级arch出问题的
<larry_> 所有和gtk有关的程序都不能用啦
<fhmdgxs> 我arch这次gnome3 安装都没装上。。
<fhmdgxs> startx起不来
<larry_> 我升级wan, gnome3就进不去啦
<fhmdgxs> 显卡驱动、
<fhmdgxs> ?
<fhmdgxs> larry_:我在虚拟机里试试
<larry_> 查了下说是libpng升级啦, 但是不知道要怎么退回去, 因为很多程序都和新的libpng关联了
<huntxu> larry: 手動做鏈接
<huntxu> 報找不到哪個文件就鏈哪個
<huntxu> 通常arch升級出這種錯誤太正常了
<fhmdgxs> kernel都到3.2.2了
<huntxu> 不然關掉testing也行
<larry_> huntxu: 可是怎么链接呢? 现在都找不到需要的libpng14.so.14 这个文件
<huntxu> la
<larry_> huntxu: 系统里都变成libpng15.so.15啦
<fhmdgxs> 在/usr/lib下
<huntxu> larry_: 那就鏈到15嘛
<fhmdgxs> 你拷个别人的libpng14过去
<lolicon> gentoo 里面有 revdep-rebuild ……
<fhmdgxs> 然后把libpng.so连接到14
<larry_> fhmdgxs: 好办法, 要不你发我一个?
<huntxu> lolicon: arch的圖形庫升級都是這樣子
<fhmdgxs> 我系统里还是libpng14.so.14.8.0
<fhmdgxs> 你要么
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 要我发给你
<larry_> fhmdgxs: 要啊, 我的邮箱是dchxyanboyang@gmail.com. 就要/usr/lbi/libpng14.so.14
<larry_> fhmdgxs: 谢谢啊
<tusooa> 咋回事
<if_else> 各位兄台，parted 删除一个磁盘分区，之后再创建，发现原来的 fs ext3 竟然没有消掉？
<larry_> arch 升级悲剧鸟
<cfy> if_else: 本来就是读取的嘛
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 等
<if_else> 怎么用 parted 消掉分区的 filesystem ？
<larry_> fhmdgxs: 恩 好滴, 谢谢啦
<cfy> if_else: 你可以理解成，修改分区只修改前446个字节
<lolicon> if_else: 有什么问题么……
<cfy> if_else: 本来fs ext3不归分区管
<tusooa> src/gc/gc_gms.c:2225: failed assertion 'Dead object found!'
<tusooa> Backtrace - Obtained 5 stack frames (max trace depth is 32).
<cfy> if_else: dd个开头，应该可以吧
<cfy> tusooa: 这啥？
<if_else> cfy: 兄，parted 只是修改的分区表，我像把原来的分区删除，让后把重新创建一个分区
<if_else> 然后做 raid
<tusooa> cfy: rakudo build log
<if_else> 软 raid ，如果分区有文件系统有影响吗？
<cfy> if_else: 那你理它人成啥干啥？
<cfy> if_else: 直接组啊。
<cfy> if_else: 应该没有。除非写软件的人。。。。
<zhao> 为什么我的电脑在grub下 按键失灵了  不能选系统了？
<if_else> cfy: 兄，我用 parted 查看，有台做过 软 raid 的分区，fs 状态是空的
<lolicon> if_else: 没有啊……
<cfy> if_else: 应该是虚拟出一个新的分区吧。
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 发了
<larry_> fhmdgxs: 恩, 我查收, 谢谢了哈
<lolicon> if_else: 你这个逻辑有问题……你那个 pv 的 fs 是空不代表 fs 不空的都不能做 pv ……
<if_else> lolicon: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115254
<fhmdgxs> lolicon: 哥。。pv是物理卷 跟raid有毛关系。。
<if_else> lolicon: 兄，这是我对比 raid 前后的分区类型？谢谢
<lolicon> if_else: 况且你创建 pv 时，估计会把前面的几个扇区刷了吧……
<fhmdgxs> lolicon: 人家是用分区做软raid吧。。
<lolicon> fhmdgxs: 他说软raid
<if_else> 是 raid 不是 lvm
<lolicon> if_else: 我觉得没所谓吧…… 只不过硬盘那个地方刚好有ext3的东西在而已……
<fhmdgxs> if_else: 我也觉着没关系
<cfy> if_else: 没关系我觉得，你要是不信，那也没啥
<if_else> lolicon: 我对做 raid 前对分区要求不是很清晰，google 发现有的，是直接用裸设备，有的使用分区
<nyfair> png1.5感觉连png本体都改掉了，同样压缩等级9，1.5的png编码的图像比1.4的png都要大
<cfy> if_else: 非要没有，dd if=/dev/zero of=xxxxx
<fhmdgxs> if_else: 好久以前做过软raid都忘了。。合raid的分区应该不存在类型这一说吧
<cfy> if_else: 作下，肯定没了。
<if_else> 现在又要纠结分区文件系统？
<fhmdgxs> if_else: 一般是软raid可以用分区或硬盘组， 硬的应该都是用盘
<if_else> fhmdgxs: 兄，这个知道，我折腾一下看看，谢谢各位了！
 * foob ffff
<larry_> fhmdgxs: 话说你可是64的机器
<fhmdgxs> if_else: 应该没问题， 你很介意的话如果可以 不妨整个盘都格了 不管用dd,fdisk 还是parted..再分应该就没了
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 我不用32位很多年。。。。。
<larry_> fhmdgxs: 我悲剧鸟, 我是32的
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 网上估计都能搜到
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 不可以做降级么。。我arch玩的很烂
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 要不找个32位archer要一个
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 用pacman做降级可行么？
<larry_> fhmdgxs: 可以, 但是因为更新的时候, 好多其它的软件都和新的libpng关连, 一降级一堆东西要改
<fhmdgxs> larry_: pacman能单独下载不安装么
<larry_> 有没有32位的archer在啊, 给个libpng14.so.14.8.0吧
<tusooa> revdep-rebuild
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 你下一个自己解压试试
<fhmdgxs> 或者忽略依赖关系降级什么的
<nyfair> 能上网就自己解压呗
<nyfair> chrome还用的libpng12
<larry_> 我这边连chrome, firefox 都用不了了
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 你还有arch的安装盘么， 启动起来挂上硬盘
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 拷光盘里的
<larry_> 恩 这个方法有意思
<nyfair> wget http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/extra/os/i686/libpng-1.4.8-1-i686.pkg.tar.xz
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 弄去吧 
<L-----D> larry_, ?
<huntxu> 都說了直接鏈接就行了 = =
<fhmdgxs> 直接用大哥那个下吧。。人家地址都给你找好了
<fhmdgxs> larry_: ....
<larry_> nyfair: 那个没办法解压吧, 直接现在装不了
<nyfair> tar解压，或者你pacman -U
<huntxu> 而且testing更新之後也沒問題了，你現在用的是哪裏的源，再更新一次試一下吧
<huntxu> 不然extra裏也還是1.4.8, larry 
<fhmdgxs> 果然有高手啊。。问一下我arch怎么gnome3安不上啊 笔记本可能是gm45的集显
<fhmdgxs> 搞得我一直扔在那没用过
<tusooa> make: *** [CORE.setting.pbc] 段错误
 * nyfair xfce用了3年，然后升级了gnome3，10分钟后 sudo pacman -S kdebase
<fhmdgxs> nyfair: 懂了。。你们不屑于用这个de..
<larry_> nyfair: 可以直接tar么? pacman -U 因为有好多关联降不下去
<nyfair> larry: 可以啊
<nyfair> larry: tar怎么用我不知道，我向来是7z x的
<fhmdgxs> larry_: tar xvf行么
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 别指类型， 但是我没解压过什么xz
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 你试试
<huntxu> fhmdgxs: xz是-J
<nyfair> 7z x filename，万能解压大法啊
<larry_> 我试试哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 蛋蛋，怎麽樂樂今天不來了
<adam8157> huntxu: 我咋知道
<fhmdgxs> huntxu: xz-.gz xj-.bz2我一般就知道这两个
<adam8157> huntxu: 你想主席了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然不關心她
<huntxu> adam8157: 發個短信問他 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 我在玩儿markdown to beamer
<larry_> 果然可以, 谢谢了各位哈
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 过来请我们吃个糖葫芦就行了
<huntxu>  adam8157 markdown好好的啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 幹嘛要換
<adam8157> huntxu: to beamer的意思是生成幻灯pdf
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天又涨
<huntxu> adam8157: 對額 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 是的，現在小虧15%不到了～
<larry_> 哈哈哈, ok啦, 谢谢啦各位, 我重启一下
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 還是虧了一個本 TAT
<fhmdgxs> archlinux-cn 一共8个人。。。 archlinux 1000来号人
<huntxu> archlinux-cn是什麽。。。
<huntxu> arch中文頻道在oftc上的#arch-cn
<fhmdgxs> huntxu: freenode.net上的#archlinux-cn 我也不知道是什么
<fhmdgxs> oftc是什么
<fhmdgxs> 怎么登到arch-cn里面去
<larry_> fhmdgxs: arch-cn人好少的
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 你爽了？
<NoIE> http://wenda.google.com.hk/wenda/thread?tid=4eadaaaa70c69965
<kk> NoIE ⇪ t: 所有名字当中有“解放军”三个字的，似乎都是反政府武装。那么“中国人民解放军”，反的是那个政府？ - 问答
<fhmdgxs> larry_: 怎么进
<fhmdgxs> 中国人民
<larry_> 以前照着网上的知道试了一下, 
<larry_> fhmdgxs: 忘了鸟
<fhmdgxs> larry_: ....
<fhmdgxs> 上班好无聊
 * roylez 在家瞎混的路过
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<roylez> eexp: ee早
<adam8157> roylez: .
<fhmdgxs> 哪个机器人还说不说话了
<roylez> gfrog: 青蛙君早
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马早
<roylez> tusooa: 兔兔早
<adam8157> roylez: 我弄好 markdown + beamer --> pdf 了
<tusooa> roylez: 啊？不早了。都下午了 :em04 
<gfrog> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: .... markdown + beamer 没玩过
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马你们组的频道里那么安静呢。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 跟我一样用markdown写blog吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 你知道我们的频道?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是kernel-qe嘛？
<adam8157> roylez: 我准备换个blog engine, 但是目前的这样的都是ruby的...
<eexp> adam8157: 玩s9?
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是大组, 美国欧洲还没上班呢, 我们小组有自己的频道
<adam8157> eexp: markdown
<gfrog> adam8157: vim有个插件，把markdown转换成html，然后就可以静态发布了。。。
<eexp> roylez: 你想辞工？
<adam8157> gfrog: pandoc 王道
<roylez> adam8157: 我知道一个haskell的
<eexp> adam8157: nnnd 你先搜索S9。 slide show
<roylez> eexp: 我想过神一样的日子
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦哦，求频道名，lol，我跑过去潜水
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog eexp 据说pandoc 1.9会直接支持beamer
<eexp> 玩一天就够了。紧玩啥。
<adam8157> gfrog: 就十几个人 你进来太扎眼了
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: ... 我还是用lyx好了。lyx写一些特效会稍微简单点
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们组的频道各种人都过来潜伏。。。
<eexp> roylez: lyx写tikz，会搞死人不。
<adam8157> gfrog: 说明仰慕你们
<gfrog> adam8157: 大概我们的吹水病患者比较多。。
<zoomb> ..
<roylez> eexp: tikz是啥？
<eexp> 高级图形库。画图的。
<roylez> gfrog: 青蛙天生就是吹水的动物啊
<roylez> eexp: 您真高端
<eexp> 你不看论坛，不学习
<eexp> :D
<eexp> 抛弃 lyx吧
<roylez> eexp: 没戏
<roylez> eexp: 掰掰，我玩去了，fallout2下好了。难得有windows电脑又有时间
<adam8157> eexp: 不好, 还是pdf高级
<gfrog> roylez: 说的也是哦
<eexp> adam8157: 啥不好？
<eexp> roylez: 你有cod8没
<adam8157> eexp: s9
<eexp> adam8157: 特殊得好呢。对别人是一种新东西。
<eexp> 不也是markdown嘛
<fhmdgxs> 国内还有什么活跃的linux irc聊天室
<fhmdgxs> ？
<fhmdgxs> larry_: sfsdf
<roylez> eexp: cod我吃过。coed不错，code写过，cod8没见过
<jiero> hi
<eexp> roylez: 哦。记得了。你小脑不发达，不能fps
<kk> jiero, 好  ㍦ 
<fhmdgxs> hi
<jiero> roylez: ...
<eexp> 还是酷胖好。
<fhmdgxs> 这个机器人不理我
<jiero> eexp: 你们 两个已经是另类了。。。
<jiero> lol
 * gfrog 我擦，yum这个笨蛋，竟然不会用本地缓存。。。
<eexp> 不行了。晚上睡觉不着，时间调整不过来。
<jiero> gfrog: 因为更新的比 apt 快太多了
<jiero> eexp: 你在哪里？
<eexp> 太阳系
<jiero> eexp: 银河系
<jiero> eexp 火箭队
<gfrog> jiero: 笑而不语
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。你说debian 的testing有 fedora stable更新的多么。
<roylez> gfrog: 你反了？
<gfrog> jiero: 基本见不到fedora stable更新
<gfrog> roylez: 反咩？ 自家孩子自己骂骂这不很正常嘛。。。
<jiero> roylez: 没小脑？
<jiero> roylez: 跳个舞给神看看
<roylez> adam8157: http://webdemo.visionobjects.com/equation.html?locale=default
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Web Equation
<roylez> adam8157: 给帽子我
<roylez> adam8157: 多谢
<jiero> roylez:  真是不能刺激的家伙。。。
<eexp> .
<eexp> lol
<eexp> jiero: 你干嘛老和 roylez 作对。最近
<jiero> eexp: 我有作对么。。。
<jiero> eexp: 好像我一直是这样敲字额。
<fvw2> .
<jiero> eexp: 好吧，我听。 不和 roylez 说话了。。。
<fvw2> emacs php-mode 怎么么哟讷
<if_else> cfy: 兄，如果，磁盘分区有 文件系统，创建 raid 时，会提示：
<if_else> cfy: fmdadm: /dev/sde1 appears to contain an ext2fs file system
<eexp> jiero: 你要 momo roylez 这样的。又不是要你不说话。
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天有神马饼干？
<adam8157> gfrog: 3+2
<gfrog> adam8157: 拿几块去。。。 难道你已经发现饼干的规律了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚倒咖啡的时候看到的
<jiero> eexp: roylez 不理我 呜呜。
<jiero> eexp:  他只会踢我///
<eexp> 2个袋鼠国的同志，应该爱护嘛。咋闹矛盾嘛。
<jiero> eexp: 睡觉的好办法——没噪音的
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
 * gfrog 百事好难喝啊。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: +1!
<adam8157> gfrog: 发信吧
<jiero> gfrog: 我这里可口可乐已经卖不出去了，全是百事
<gfrog> adam8157: 冰箱有酸奶。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚喝过了
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以继续喝。。。 话说我想发邮件让他们继续发瓶装水。。。 
<adam8157> gfrog: 你发吧 我re顺便说说可乐
<jiero> jyfl987: 其实是夸张， 可口可乐只卖红色的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过我预测的到结果，他们一定让我自备杯子喝桶装水
<wjc> 就涨了300工资
<jiero> 还有如果百事可乐断货了，有人会用可口可乐顶替一下
<adam8157> gfrog: 赶紧发
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jyfl987> 谁对rsync服务器配置有研究？
 * jiero 听说从保护环境的角度，百事做的比对手强太多了
<wjc> 真可怜
<jiero> wjc: 在长
<jiero> #gnumeric is: Gnumeric 1.11.1 and Goffice 0.9.1 are out
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对 rsync有研究不
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们动物园的 谁对这个有研究阿
<jyfl987> 难道是蛤蟆
<gfrog> jyfl987: 貌似newsmth的linuxapp上之前有人讨论过这个话题。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不过我没细看
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你说 rsyncd?
<jyfl987> 我就想知道如何 exclude 通配的目录
<jyfl987> 比如 所有 .xxx 的都exclude
<gfrog> jyfl987: 貌似吧。。。 反正他们说过很久rsync的问题
<gebjgd> 可口可乐
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我又从来不去那地方 难道irc上就不能讨论技术嘛 诶
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你这么具体的问题显然还是google更快
<gebjgd> 那垃圾饮料白给我的都不喝
<jyfl987> gfrog: 最好是irc
<gfrog> gebjgd: 我这就是白给的，我喝，哈哈
<gebjgd> gfrog: 我们公司都是鲜果汁 白给
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 有蔬菜汁么
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 没有
<jiero> jyfl987: 你的口味太好了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 有妹汁
<jyfl987> jiero: 蔬菜汁不是更健康么
<jiero> jyfl987: 为啥？
<jiero> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> 我这次回家 我家里菜地上种了个叫 苤蓝的蔬菜 跟萝卜差不多
<jiero> jyfl987: 就因为不甜
<jyfl987> 我还建议我爸妈搞个榨汁机来榨汁喝
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 还不如生吃呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 终究是残缺的
<jyfl987> jiero: 我生吃过 味道也跟萝卜差不多 lol
<jiero> jyfl987: 有几种的萝卜可以生吃？我只知道我长大的地方种专门生吃的萝卜
<jiero> 可以作为水果用。
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 潍坊的？
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 恩
<gebjgd> jiero: 小萝卜头
<jiero> gebjgd: 诶，我小时候就被这样叫
<jiero> gebjgd: 因为头大身子小
<gebjgd> jiero: 看起来就像
<fhmdgxs> jiero: 我也山东的
<jiero> gebjgd: 屁，现在早不湿了
<jiero> fhmdgxs: 哦
<imtxc> xterm  里卖弄总是莫名其妙的竖线。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 难道不是所有的萝卜都能生吃？
<eexp> 其实格玛不能生吃。
<jiero> gfrog: 不好吃啊。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你现在湿不起来了?
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么？
<jiero> gebjgd: 不懂？
<gebjgd> jiero: 怪不得你搞gay
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你个脑袋该扇。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 感觉都差不多，特别是现在化肥催大的
<jiero> gfrog: 样子不一样，味道也不一样啊。
<jiero> gfrog: 我曾经以为所有萝卜都可以生吃的好呢。。。
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> tusooa: 兔兔
<jiero> tusooa: 你的 nick是什么意思
<adam8157> jiero: 兔嫂
<gfrog> jiero: 我现在就是这么认为的。。 囧，反正生吃过红萝卜和白萝卜，没啥区别。除了胡萝卜味道奇特些
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。我总是以为秃叟。。。
<tusooa> jiero: 话说老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早之前，，
<jiero> tusooa: 看秃叟
<tusooa> jiero: 吾想到了这个nick
<jiero> tusooa: 秃叟。。。
<eexp> 吾屁。
<eexp> 你们不好，干嘛给人取小名
<jiero> 想到了这个nick，发现自己头发已经秃了
<Use-GentooLinux> jiero: 额。可能不。都说`老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早老早之前'了
<jiero> gfrog: 去吃潍坊的绿色萝卜吧
<gfrog> jiero: 吃过，没感觉
<jiero> gfrog: 哦。
<gfrog> jiero: 跟吃家里的白萝卜一个味道
<jiero> gfrog: 好吧。我没吃过你那样的白萝卜。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 我咬过一次，然后发现是软的。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 软的？ 哦，那跟我吃的不一样，囧，难道我吃的是假货。。。
<eexp> 在汉寿，有一种青蛙叫癞咔嘛
<jiero> 。。。我是说白萝卜
<eexp> 像只小青蛙,叫声嘎嘎嘎
<gfrog> jiero: 。。。 
<eexp> 嘎嘛
<Use-GentooLinux> 癞frog
 * gfrog 以后要是发达了，就做个品牌叫萝卜，logo就用被咬过一口的红萝卜。。。 
<Use-GentooLinux> `Use-'
<adam8157> gfrog: 发信啊
<Use-GentooLinux> 萝卜，不是lub的字嘛
<eexp> logo要园 方。
<gfrog> adam8157: 咩信？
<adam8157> gfrog: 矿泉水
<gfrog> adam8157: 不发，我猜到开头，也猜到结果了。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 作吧
<jiero> gfrog: 先注册上。
<gfrog> jiero: 注册成神马类别呢？ 农产品？
<jiero> gfrog: 不要咬上口，要剥了皮，皮上有牙印
<jiero> gfrog: 哈哈
<jiero> gfrog: 健康农产品啊。
<eexp> 苹果是人吃的。萝卜是兔子吃的。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<jiero> eexp: 苹果虫子不吃么。。。
<eexp> 凡是，从人的角度出发
<gfrog> jiero: 以后卖萝卜牌苹果。。。
<jiero> eexp: 兔子吃萝卜是哪里来的？我不知道兔子吃辣萝卜
<jiero> gfrog: 哦。
<gfrog> 萝卜牌柿子
<gfrog> 萝卜牌地瓜
<eexp> 没辣的吧。
<jiero> gfrog: 应该卖萝卜牌萝卜啊。。。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 你吃过萝卜么。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 那多没劲，一眼就看明白了。
<eexp> 很少。兔子才吃得多
<jiero> eexp: 萝卜辣的程度比普通辣椒稍微高些
<eexp> 没觉得
<jiero> eexp: 好吧。不是所有萝卜都是那样
<jiero> eexp: 红色的不辣
<eexp> 你们家的辣椒是垃圾
<jiero> eexp: 恩。 
<imtxc> 请教 把主席的.Xresources 用在1024 768分辨率的ubuntu 10.10 上面，xterm 里面总是出现绿色的竖线，请问是怎么回事呢？
<jiero> eexp:  还有萝卜不能作汤，生吃才辣
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 加热就不辣了
<eexp> 你们家都是兔子。全生吃。
<eexp> :D
<jiero> eexp: 可是这里的人我觉得蝎子也生吃
<gfrog> eexp: 兔子。。。 似乎还有别的含义。。。。
<Use-GentooLinux> imtxc: 滚动条？
<eexp> 。
<Use-GentooLinux> 笨兔 践兔
<jiero> eexp: 螃蟹也生吃
<eexp> 有引申意义
<Use-GentooLinux> jiero: ..
<imtxc> Use-GentooLinux: 不是的，稍等我截图
<eexp> 。野人村啊。 jiero
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<jiero> eexp: 麻雀不是
<eexp> 带壳的都生吃。是不。
<jiero> eexp: 听说北海边是很奇怪的地方。
<eexp> 估计和日本类似
<jiero> eexp: 我没去过，大概是2～3公里延入海里的浅滩。
<jiero> eexp: 如果新的人进去会被涨潮淹死，因为不知道哪边是岸
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 为啥呢
<eexp> 没房子？
<jiero> eexp: 且。。海里有房子？
<eexp> 那去了干嘛
<jiero> 捉海鲜啊。
<gfrog> eexp: 自杀（被淹死）
<eexp> 那渔民做的嘛。
<jiero> 是泥滩，没啥沙子
<imtxc> Use-GentooLinux: http://imagebin.org/197034
<eexp> 泥巴的？
<jiero> 恩。
<imtxc> 这样子 字母旁边有一条绿色的竖线  过一会以后就自己没了。
<eexp> 那会陷入，没顶的
<jiero> 。。。
<Use-GentooLinux> imtxc: 哦。那不知道了。可能是文字大小不统一。
<jiero> 硬硬的泥。。。
<jiero> lol
<Use-GentooLinux> imtxc: 不是等宽字吧。
<jiero> eexp: 果然不是海边的人。。。
<if_else> 各位，创建好 软raid 之后，raid 设备还在 sysnc 同步，是否可以 格式化了！？
<if_else> 谢谢
<imtxc> Use-GentooLinux: 用的monaco 
<Use-GentooLinux> imtxc: 咋会。吾没见monaco会那样的。
<imtxc> Use-GentooLinux: 在启动xterm 以后如果最大化窗口 就不会有问题了
<Use-GentooLinux> imtxc: 哦。吾都是最大化的。
<imtxc> Use-GentooLinux: 你用的也是这份配置文件么
<Use-GentooLinux> imtxc: 不是。吾用urxvt的。
<Use-GentooLinux> imtxc: 为啥用绿色作cursor颜色
 * jiero 下载了red eclipse
<imtxc> Use-GentooLinux: copy的主席的配置
<eexp> 换字体嘛。试试
<eexp> 啥配置。其实xterm没几行配置的
<roylez> eexp: ee...
<eexp> roylez: 也就你配置那么多。 lol
<imtxc> 、、、我就抄的
<eexp> 不动脑筋，就知道抄。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<wjc> 大家都是做什么的
<jiero> wjc: 没有都哦，每个人都不同
<jiero> wjc: 可悲呢
<eexp> 插，又来一个网警察。
 * foob 刚刚解决了困扰已久的问题，心情正爽
<wjc> 做开发的吗
<imtxc> Use-GentooLinux: 我抄抄你的吧、、、
<wjc> 呵呵
<Use-GentooLinux> imtxc: 额。吾的，只用urxvt
<eexp> 贱兔，还是叫兔基丝好。
<Use-GentooLinux> eexp: 叫践兔好。
<eexp> 是说你的nick呢
<wjc> 大家薪水都怎么样
<wjc> 晒下啦
<eexp> wjc: 你以为这是QQ啊。你不认识人，叫别人和你说啥。先混熟悉吧。
<eexp> 先交代你的nick是什么意思
<MeaCulpa> ...
<eexp> 还敢叫jc
<Use-GentooLinux> eexp: 是用践兔的意思
<Use-GentooLinux> eexp: 是`用践兔'的意思
<eexp> 让酷胖踢你。
<wjc> 我的nick？？？
<wjc> 不是
<adam8157> roylez: 你那个zsh用的啥beamer模板
<eexp> Use-GentooLinux: 你恢复nick先。
<Use-GentooLinux> jtshs256: 来支持践兔
<wjc> 我不是警察
<wjc> ok
<eexp> 。
<eexp> tusooa
<imtxc> \\\
<LeithWong> .....
<kukey> wjc: eexp对警察比较敏感 
<jtshs256> 太疯狂了…
<eexp> ofan: 你出来。和他掐架。这也是网警。
<jiero> 。。。
<eexp> 。。
<helloworld2012> 我已经修改了
<jiero> lolll
<Use-Firefox> jtshs256: 额。说话了
<jiero> 这啥啊。。。
<helloworld2012> 现在叫helloworld2012
<helloworld2012> 不是警察了
<jiero> 你这个nick太让人。。。
<jiero> 无语啊
<eexp> 可现在的nick，是预示2012要大家完蛋。
<jtshs256> Use-Firefox: 只是在测试下 colloquy 的效果…
<Use-Scripts> jtshs256: ...
<helloworld2012> 一起完蛋也好，我去喜马拉雅山
<helloworld2012> 看大家都完蛋
<Use-Scripts> helloworld2012: 你先冻死。。
<jiero> adam8157: 斑斑又发疯了
<eexp> lol
<jtshs256> Use-Scripts: 还是改成 Use-Gentoo 顺眼些…
<helloworld2012> 然后才是我完蛋
<Use-Scripts> jtshs256: exp不让啊
<helloworld2012> 太夸张了
<eexp> 摇脑袋的
<adam8157> jiero: 咋了又
<jtshs256> Use-Scripts: …
<roylez> adam8157: ....我那blog上不是有源码下的么
<eexp> Use-Scripts: 谁说过哦。
<jiero> adam8157: 标题又改了
<adam8157> roylez: o
<helloworld2012> 我们老板真他妈的抠门
<helloworld2012> 不想干了
<Use-Scripts> eexp: 不是你说，要找人kick吾嘛。
<jiero> eexp: 我来
<eexp> 。
<eexp> 没吧
<Use-Scripts> 额。
<jtshs256> 正常了这下…
<jiero> tusooa:  : 不画出一张svg表情，我就踢你
<eexp> 好了。再说很早很早很早很早很早很早很早很早很早很早很早以前
<tusooa> jiero: 额。那拿gimp转换下。给你。
<adam8157> roylez: lyx不是plain txt啊
<jiero> exp 觉得单调，就在头上加了个e
<eexp> adam8157: 那自己的破格式。别学
<eexp> jiero: 说 tusooa 的历史呢
<adam8157> eexp: 推荐个beamer模板
<adam8157> eexp: 默认有的那种
<eexp> 再说很早很早很早很早很早很早很早很早很早很早很早以前
<eexp> 默认的，其实最好。虽然也不好看。我都测试过了。 adam8157 除开自己画。
<adam8157> eexp: split?
<tusooa> 啥?，居然，gimp不支持svg???
<tusooa>  :em20 
<eexp> 主题可以列出来。一个一个看效果。
<eexp> svg矢量的。
<eexp> 嵌入点阵，那假得没边
<jiero> jtshs256: 你真的没有存在感
<lolicon> tusooa: 嗯
<eexp> 。球猫突然嗯啥
<jiero> jtshs256: 和另外一个叫 smallapple的家伙一样，他发了3000贴的时候我都不记得他
<jtshs256> jiero: 是吧……
<lolicon> tusooa: gimp是位图处理的……
<tusooa> jiero: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/545035/
<eexp> jiero: 摇脑袋的头像嘛。
<jtshs256> eexp: ……
<jiero> jtshs256: 字母 jts太瘦，看不见。
<tusooa> jtshs256: 说支持践兔。
<jtshs256> 支持贱兔……
<tusooa> ...
<jtshs256> tusooa: lol
<tusooa> jtshs256: 你还是说支持Gentoo吧
<lolicon> tusooa: ……
<jtshs256> tusooa: 也好……
<tusooa>  :em06 
<lolicon> tusooa: 看上去是里面嵌了个png……
<jiero> tusooa: 不收。。。
<jiero> tusooa: 10秒做出来。。。
<tusooa> lolicon: 额。吾用inkscape直接save as的。
<tusooa> lolicon: 是嵌入git
<tusooa> lolicon: 是嵌入gif
<jiero> tu。。。
<jiero> tusooa: 。。。
<eexp> inkscape要边缘查找。转换嘛
<lolicon> tusooa: href="data:image/png;base64
<eexp> jiero: 你找他这水平的，搞头像？
<lolicon> 囧……
<lolicon> 诡异的表情……
<jiero> eexp: 一共3个人响应。。。
<tusooa> lolicon: odipodi:docname="em01-紫色.gif"
<eexp> 干嘛要矢量头像
<tusooa> eexp: 不是头像。是表情。` :em04 '这样的。
<eexp> gimp调整颜色，单色化，阈值，然后inkscape转矢量。
<eexp> 表情。。
<jiero> eexp: 用自制的取代论坛现有的
<eexp> 你蛋疼吧。
<jiero> eexp: 你蛋疼不？
<jiero> eexp: 跑不动 red eclipse 完全没有可玩性。
<eexp> 不做矢量表情，怎么会蛋疼嘛。
<jiero> eexp: 你不做cairo天气么
<eexp> 这啥。
<jiero> eexp: 游戏
<eexp> 那有意义啊
<XXXXxxxx> jiero, 我猫不会蛋疼了， 因为没蛋蛋了
<jiero> 蛋疼。
<eexp> 看这名字的，就不好玩
<jiero> XXXXxxxx: 原来是你。。。
<XXXXxxxx> adam8157, 不好意思， 不是说你
<jiero> eexp: 红蛋不好吗？
<eexp> 把 xxx 踢了。要得不。
<XXXXxxxx> ........
<eexp> 你做游戏？
<jiero> 我不做这个
<XXXXxxxx> 我闭嘴了
<eexp> XXXXxxxx: 赶紧改名字
<jiero> XXXXxxxx: 丫丫
<nyfair> 论坛支持svg头像？
<jiero> nyfair 不。
<snuggelcat> 昨天 #archlinux-cn 有个 OOOOoooo， 所以我才改的
<jiero> nyfair: 这是表情啊。。。
<eexp> snuggelcat: 不准带猫
<jiero> nyfair: 猫叫一声
<snuggelcat> 好的， 不说了
<nyfair> jiero: ni ni
<eexp> 。。
<lolicon> snuggelcat: ……
<jiero> 好了，踢了 snuggelcat
<snuggelcat> ......
<jiero> nyfair: 谢谢 
<eexp> 让他想想嘛。要猫还是要命。
<snuggelcat> 我都说闭嘴了，还踢阿
<snuggelcat> :)
<snuggelcat> .......
<snugglecgf> 好了
<snugglecgf> 我把 cat 倒过来了
<eexp> 生活在紧张中，紧张可以刺激腺体的发育。我是为了你好嘛。
<snugglecgf> 好的
<eexp> cgf 哪里是反过来嘛
<snugglecgf> 是阿
<snugglecgf> cat cgf
<eexp> ʇɐɔ
<snugglecgf> 不是这么倒
<eexp> 我不玩了。蛋蛋下次自己玩，别扯我。
<snugglecgf> eexp, http://imagebin.org/197040 是这么倒
<lolicon> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/718282f9gw1dpp5xl5oc5j.jpg
<jyfl987> quit
<eexp> snugglecgf: 不就是我给你的字符嘛
<snugglecgf> 你给的是180反转阿
<snugglecgf> 话说怎么有酱紫的字符的
<eexp> 你换过去不会啊。那是字符
<imtxc> 原来那个绿色的条是光标残留的。。。
<snugglecgf> 我是垂直翻转
<imtxc> 最大化了xterm就不会有残留，是为什么呢
<snugglecgf> 印刷体 cat 垂直反转就是 cgf 阿
<eexp> 一点都不像了
<snugglecgf> 有那个意思就行了阿
<tusooa> meow
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/545044/
<snugglecgf> 发觉英文字母的发明者， 很多都是偷懒的， 一个 字母 倒转翻转就变另一个
<cap_sensitive> Hi. 为什么 mldonkey 里最上面的下载速率 与 所有文件的下载速率之和 不相等？
<jiero> snugglecgf: 。。。
<tusooa> cap_sensitive是linux默认
<tusooa> ● ar-ascii倒字.bash snugglecat
<tusooa> ʇɐɔǝȷƃƃnus
<lolicon> snugglecgf: 
<tusooa> jiero: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361817&p=2630477#p2630477
<kk> tusooa ⇪ t: 水区水贴? 
<snugglecgf> ：）
<lolicon> snugglecgf: …………
<snugglecgf> ...........
<snugglecgf> http://imagebin.org/197045 这个左边看得出 cat 吧
<jiero> tusooa: 不行啊， 我打不开。
<jiero> tusooa: 下一次吧。
<tusooa> 额。
<tusooa> ...
<snugglecgf> http://imagebin.org/197046 这个好点
<snugglecgf> 我打算改 cgf 名字了
<imtxc> xterm*geometry： 这里配成什么以后  xterm 打开之后就是最大化的呢？
<eexp> 阿童木？
<gfowcgf> :)
<eexp> 这破想法
<gfowcgf> :)
<tenzu> 神走了
<gfowcgf> 神已经离弃我们了
<gfowcgf> 我们就是神不爱的一群
<huntxu> 說鎖貼的太混蛋了
<huntxu> roylez: .
<cece> gebjgd: .
<imtxc> 这是因为显卡驱动的原因么
 * adam8157 markdown 如何居中
<MaskRay> adam8157: 为啥不用reST
<adam8157> MaskRay: md简单啊, 而且pandoc很给力
<MaskRay> adam8157: org-mode最好……生成pdf、做beamer，相对来说reST有点无力
<adam8157> MaskRay: 你都是写org, 不直接latex?
<adam8157> MaskRay: 俺们vimer就不整org了
<MaskRay> adam8157: org内嵌latex很方便，所以就org了。。
<adam8157> MaskRay: 用pandoc的时候也可以内嵌latex, 晚上我把我的md+beamer+pandoc生成pdf的传到github里
<adam8157> MaskRay: 总之md简单, 我就凑合吧, latex太麻烦
 * gfrog 有人用安卓木有啊，今天官方菜市场能正常访问不？
<MaskRay> adam8157: 做好了共享……
<FrankLv_> grep 能只检查第一行么？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 已然做好了 (东抄西抄
<MaskRay> adam8157: 制作方案
<adam8157> MaskRay: markdown+pandoc+beamer --> pdf
<woju> http://www.collegehumor.com/picture/6701589/frozen-tears
<kk> woju,啥网址y Frozen Tears - CollegeHumor Picture
<adam8157> 改下md文件 一个make就行了
<MaskRay> 等github
<imtxc> 怎么才能让用快捷键打开xterm以后自动就是全屏或者最大化的呢。。。
<MaskRay> imtxc: xterm --fullscreen
<MaskRay> imtxc: xterm -fullscreen
<MaskRay> imtxc: XTerm*fullscreen: true   或 always
<imtxc> MaskRay: 我看看 谢谢你啊 
<cfy> MaskRay: flash自己好了。。。
<ssss> test
<imtxc> MaskRay: 好像不是呢。。
<kk> ssss, .. ..  ㍩ 
<imtxc> MaskRay: 是吧 XTerm*fullscreen: true 添加到.Xresources里面不。。
<imtxc> 是不是应该配 geometry 这个参数呢？
<alpha080> 开启不了自动播放了。。
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9535c634gw1dpottctlbaj.jpg
<lolicon> alvin_rxg: 看英文比较给力……
<adam8157> MaskRay: 效果是这样的 http://adam8157.info/blog/2012/02/markdown-is-nice/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Markdown真不错 at Adam's
<foob> 我的VirtualBox怎么将好系统启动不了啊
<foob> 是不是和，硬盘镜像文件的格式有关
<NoIE> foob: 提示信息，谢谢。
<foob> 找不到可启动的设备
<foob> 用ISO文件启动进去以后，可以看到硬盘，并且有活动分区
<NoIE> foob: 重新设置虚拟机，把硬盘添加上去。
<foob> 有硬盘啊
<NoIE> foob: 是不是引导顺序出错了？
<foob> 没有吧，我没设置引导顺序
<foob> 你们的VirtualBox虚拟硬盘用的那种格式？
<MaskRay> Pandoc果然用的是Parsec
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的不喽？
<MaskRay> cfy: flash?
<palomino|working> vdi vmdk都用过 , foob
<MaskRay> adam8157: beamer是怎么做的？       记得有个命令，可以修改stdio的缓存模式，是啥？
<MaskRay> found stdbuf
<stock-cn> 最近有啥好玩的没？
<tusooa> ls
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看我那个vps上 程序一退出 貌似内存就回收了 为何我桌面机器就不是这样呢 roylez
<cfy> MaskRay: adobe flash.
<gfowcgf> http://jandan.net/2012/02/03/prevents-cannibalization.html
<kk> gfowcgf,啥网址y 扔掉JJ 保住头颅
<adam8157> MaskRay: 回家传上去你就知道了  那个是bufferset啥的
<gfowcgf> 谁怕和老婆 ooxx 后被老婆吃掉的， 可以尝试这个办法
<adam8157> MaskRay: man setbuffer 是个C函数
<imtxc> 还是没有查到。。。
<ajsdlf> 有没有人用octave的?
<stock-cn> ajsdlf: 以前别人推荐用过好像
<stock-cn> ajsdlf: 是不是那个什么软件的开源替代品
<ajsdlf> stock-cn, 是啊
<ajsdlf> stock-cn, 请问,怎样求符号微分
<stock-cn> ajsdlf: 你用那个什么语言阿
<ajsdlf> stock-cn, matlab?
<stock-cn> ajsdlf: 对，matlab的替代品
<stock-cn> ajsdlf: 可以用什么语言
<ajsdlf> stock-cn, 没明白你的意识.是说嵌入其他语言吗?
<MaskRay> adam8157_away: 找到了，stdbuf
<ajsdlf> octave:1> diff(sin(x));
<ajsdlf> error: `x' undefined near line 1 column 10
<ajsdlf> error: evaluating argument list element number 1
<ajsdlf> error: evaluating argument list element number 1
<ajsdlf> stock-cn, 我想用来求微分,但出这样的错唔
<roylez> jyfl987: 有这等事么...
<MaskRay> cfy: www-plugins/adobe-flash怎么了
<roylez> huntxu: .
<cfy> MaskRay: 前段时间我的不坏掉了么。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 今天想看电视剧了。装下，好了。。
<roylez> cfy: cc
<roylez> cfy: 好久不见
<cfy> roylez: cm
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> cfy: cc好
<cfy> roylez: 主席在家无聊了？游戏不玩了？
<roylez> cfy: 他娘的windows下下的游戏带不干净的玩意。360还报安全。不玩了
<cfy> roylez: 360?!
<cfy> roylez: 主席你用360?!
<roylez> cfy: 家里有windows机器啊
<roylez> cfy: 爹妈说这货好
<cfy> roylez: 好吧，我家的win也装了360,可是我自己不用。。。
<cfy> roylez: 那你还相信360.。。
<cfy> roylez: 你爸妈管你玩游戏不。。
<roylez> cfy: 我不信啊
<roylez> cfy: 显然不管
<cfy> roylez: 那你不玩。。
<roylez> cfy: 懒得玩了。爹妈玩游戏比我厉害了
<cfy> tusooa: 吐水鸭。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 你竟然不问我。。。
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的博客什么的吗
<cfy> tusooa: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=362404&p=2630620
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<stock-cn> 或者网店？
<stock-cn> 谁知道淘宝上怎么开店阿
<stock-cn> ajsdlf: 可以用一种数学语言编程
<maplebeats> 注册个号就能开了啊
<hbalxzdl> Ïã¸ÛÃñÈ»¹ú¼ÊÉÌÎñ¼¯ÍÅÓÐÏÞ¹«Ë¾ÊÇÒ»¼ÒרҵµÄ¹«Ë¾·þÎñ»ú¹¹£¬ÒµÎñ·¶Î§°üÀ¨×¢²á¸÷À๫˾¡¢¹«Ë¾ÄêÉó¡¢×¢ÏúË°ÎñÖØ×顢Э°ìÏã¸ÛÒøÐпª»§£»¸÷Àà·ÖÖ§»ú¹¹¡¢É̱ꡢÉçÍÅ×¢²á£»¹«Ë¾¸ÄÃû¡¢µØÖ·¡¢¶­Ê¡¢¹É¶«¹É·ÝתÈ㻹«Ë¾ÃØÊ顢רÏߵ绰¡¢´úÊÕÐżþ»õ¼þ¡¢´ú±í¹«Ë¾³öÍ¥µÈ£¬³ÉÁ¢¼¸ÄêÀ´ÓëÕþ¸®²¿ÃÅ¡¢Ïã¸Û¸÷´óÒøÐж¼½¨Á¢ÁËÁ¼ºÃµÄºÏ×÷»ï°é¹Øϵ£¬ÎÒÃǱü³Ðרҵ·þÎñ¡¢³ÏÐÅΪ±¾¡¢²»¶Ï´´ÐµĹ¤×÷ÀíÄÐγÉÁËÒÔÏã¸Û¡¢ÉîÛÚΪÖÐÐÄ£¬·øÉäÈ«¹úµÄ·þÎñÌåϵ£¬ÎÒÃǵÄרҵ»áΪÄú´øÀ´×îÖܵ½¡¢×î¿ì½Ý¡¢×îºÃµÄ·þÎñ¡£ÁªÏµ·½
<hbalxzdl> ʽ
<hbalxzdl> hbalxzdl@gmail.com
<kk> hbalxzdl say: 香港民然国际商务集团有限公司是一家专业的公司服务机构，业务范围包括注册各类公司、公司年审、注销税务重组、协办香港银行开户；各类分支机构、商标、社团注册；公司改名、地址、董事、股东股份转让；公司秘书、专线电话、代收信件货件、代表公司出庭等，成立几年来与政府部门、香港各大银行都 …
<maplebeats> .............
<XiaoQing> 哇 kk还带翻译的
<LOL_> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<gfowcgf> 小晴
<XiaoQing> 小青~
<XiaoQing> gfowcgf: 啥指示~
<gfowcgf> ....
<gfowcgf> 没啥
<gfowcgf> 感觉你是妹子
<XiaoQing> 吃了吗~
<XiaoQing> 恩。。
<maplebeats> :-D
<gfowcgf> hbalxzdl 怎么了
<gfowcgf> 晓晴妹子
<lolicon> ……
<LOL_> roylez: 主席,俺Nick被人注册了,,,
<XiaoQing> gfowcgf: 俺俗 就叫小青~
<roylez> LOL_: 你可以把带尾巴的版本抢了啊，呵呵
<gfowcgf> 晓晴，就叫你你晓晴
<LOL_> roylez: 是这个带尾巴的被注册了,咋抢
<XiaoQing> gfowcgf: 好吧。。。
<roylez> LOL_: 那你可以带威力加强版的尾巴...
<gfowcgf> 何敏慧又被 ban 了么
<XiaoQing> 恩。。
<hbalxzdl> ´ò¹ã¸æ·¸·¨ÁËÂð
<kk> hbalxzdl say: 打广告犯法了吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<XiaoQing> 被 cfy ban了
<XiaoQing> ban 多长时间啊
<stock-cn> 有啥好的a站吗？悄悄告诉我
<roylez> hbalxzdl: 没犯法，不过我是op
<XiaoQing> stock-cn: 你都这么问了 哪儿好意思悄悄告诉你啊~
<gfowcgf> 为啥呢
<gfowcgf> 不是解除了吗
<XiaoQing> 不知道~
<LOL_> roylez: ...
<gfowcgf> 怎么又 ban 了
<hbalxzdl>  :) 
<gfowcgf> cfy, 他干嘛了
<gfowcgf> 代 何敏慧 谢谢主席
<XiaoQing> 谢谢主席~
<cfy> roylez: 这下cyrusyzgt又有郁闷了。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 又要跑上来问，谁-b了。。。。
<roylez> gfowcgf: 何慧敏这是哪里来的说法？
<roylez> cfy: ....
<XiaoQing> 其实是铭惠~
<roylez> XiaoQing: 你是那个何慧敏？
<gfowcgf> roylez, 他的名字阿
<XiaoQing> roylez: 显然不是。。。
<roylez> XiaoQing: o....
<cfy> roylez: 主席，你还记得，你那次给他op么。他就吧我kick了。。。
<cfy> roylez: 没ban自己。。。
<gfowcgf> cyrusyzgtt 的名字就叫 何铭慧
<roylez> cfy: 他为啥不姓周啊
<cfy> roylez: 啥周
<roylez> cfy: 周慧敏
<cfy> gfowcgf: 怎么这么想女的名字。。。
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。
<hoxily> minghui
<cfy> gfowcgf: 怎么这么像女的名字。。。
<LOL_> 胡铭惠妹妹?
<XiaoQing> 其实是何明辉。
<XiaoQing> 那些都是猫叔意淫的。。
<LOL_> Minghui Ho
<gfowcgf> cfy, 看名字像女的
<gfowcgf> cfy == 催芳颖
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gfowcgf> cfy == 崔芳颖
<gfowcgf> cfy, 你也是女的
<roylez> gfowcgf: 看他名字不止为何就想起陈盈豪
<LOL_> roylez: 你给我想个牛X点的Nick吧
<gfowcgf> .....
<roylez> LOL_: niux
<cfy> 死猫叔
<cfy> 我说谁呢
<cfy> LOL_: 哈哈。。。
<roylez> LOL_: 威力加强版 niu_X
<gfowcgf> 不说了， 太水会被踢
<LOL_> roylez: Gmail不能用_
<gfowcgf> cfy, 最后水一下下
<MaskRay> LOL_: perllol
<roylez> gfowcgf: 不扯政治、不要在有妹子的情况下扯黄色话题，基本上问题就不大
<gfowcgf> cfy, 看的出我的名字是什么么
<gfowcgf> cfy, 上下翻转看
<gfowcgf> roylez, 好的:)
<LOL_> MaskRay: 为啥是Perl?
<cfy> gfowcgf: atomcat
<roylez> LOL_: lulz 这个还能用么？
<gfowcgf> 是阿
<gfowcgf> cfy, 你真聪明， 芳颖
<LOL_> roylez: ?
<roylez> LOL_: lul 是 lol的诙谐写法
<hoxily> 您要找的是不是: 胡书宾  胡书彬  胡树斌  
<gfowcgf> .....
<gfowcgf> hoxily, 啥
<LOL_> roylez: 整个跟C有关的
<jyfl987> roylez: 什么事？
<hoxily> gfowcgf: baidu给的建议
<roylez> jyfl987: 没啥
<gfowcgf> hoxily, :)
<jyfl987> roylez: 说嘛
<gfowcgf> 好在我不是 hushubao
<gfowcgf> 那我就成卫生巾了
<roylez> LOL_: 你下午跟我说了一句vps的释放内存什么的
<roylez> jyfl987: 说错了。给 LOL_ 发的那一句
<LOL_> roylez: 我下午没来,,,
<roylez> LOL_: .
<jyfl987> roylez: 哦 对 是我跟你说的
<roylez> LOL_: http://pastebin.com/1znEGmHa
<jyfl987> roylez: 我的vps  几个人折腾了一下午 现在内存占用退到23m了 之前彪到50+m过  他是debian 5.0 定制的 为何我平时用的桌面发行版不会这样自动回收呢
<roylez> jyfl987: .... 23M
<roylez> jyfl987: 多少年没见到这种了
<ajsdlf> 我的天啊,去#octave里那人都讲e文,亚历山大啊,囧
<perllol> MaskRay: perl为啥放在lol前?语法?
<MaskRay> perllol: 刚好 perldoc 里有这条
<MaskRay> perllol: perldoc perllol
<perllol> MaskRay: 大致是讲?
<MaskRay> perllol: 这样好，名字由来有典故
<perllol> ...
<roylez> perllol: 这id真心渣。你最好不要去perl频道
<lolicon> roylez: ……
<perllol> MaskRay: 俄罗斯人的Nick都很怪,里面经常有些数字,但Nick又不是一个单词,这是为什么?难道他们对Nick也进行了某种加密?
<lolicon> perllol: 可能他们用汉语拼音，数字是声调
<roylez> perllol: p3r1101
<perllol> roylez: perllol是?
<cfy> roylez: 主席你的nick由来呢？
<roylez> cfy: 英文名 3 个字母，名 2 个字母，姓 1 个字母
<perllol> lolicon: For example?
<imtxc> 好像只有在gnome 里面会出现xterm 光标不消失显示绿色条的问题？
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。看出来了。
<lolicon> perllol: luo2li4kong4
<MaskRay> 张乐
<perllol> roylez: 你不姓金?
<roylez> perllol: id就要做到是自己编造的单词，否则到处都容易遇到重复
<roylez> perllol: 显然不
<lolicon> perllol: 其实 roylez 是三体人
<cfy> MaskRay: 要不我叫maskcfy算了。。
<perllol> roylez: 用一个很牛X的算法编是不是显得很牛X,lol
<roylez> lolicon: 渣猫。我要吃龙虎斗
<lolicon> perllol: base64 ……
<perllol> Base64小孩都会,,,
<MaskRay> Maskcfy: 为啥？
<perllol> Maskcfy: cfy...
<lolicon> http://i.imgur.com/eZts0.jpg
<Maskcfy> MaskRay: perllol: 感觉我nick有点短。。。
<perllol> lolicon: 整个高级点的
<perllol> MaskRay: 6个字母最好
<lolicon> perllol: base4096
<MaskRay> perllol: L^o^L
<perllol> MaskRay: dmr字母多么少的大牛呀
<Maskcfy> MaskRay: perllol: GDN这个名字霸气
<perllol> MaskRay: 有啥著名算法的没?用它加下密,
 * lolicon 把 MaskRay 刚才那句的 n 看成 d 了……
<lolicon> MaskRay: XD
<perllol> MaskRay: rsa咋样?
<Maskcfy> GauDena
<MaskRay> perllol: 随便取吧，
<perllol> MaskRay: 嗯
<Maskcfy> MaskRay: 改名叫小德纳。。
<perllol> MacsRayn lol
<Maskcfy> MaskRay: 你知道为啥perlol叫lol?
<Maskcfy> MaskRay: 么？
<Maskcfy> array of array..
<perllol> Maskcfy: 为啥?
<Maskcfy> perllol: 我不知道啊。。
<perllol> Maskcfy: 我也不知道...
<Maskcfy> MaskRay: 你知道不
<MaskRay> Maskcfy: list of list
<Maskcfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。
<MaskRay> s/$/s/
<perllol> 感觉nick就跟手机似的,一段时间就想换
<lolicon> perllol: 那是女朋友
<perllol> lolicon: 啥都一样,其实没啥区别
<adam8157> MaskRay: https://github.com/adam8157/templates 传上去了
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: adam8157/templates - GitHub
 * perllol 到现在还记得那句"Don't waste time on kamea any more" ...
<tusooa> Maskcfy: 。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 
<roylez> adam8157: 嘛template？
<adam8157> roylez: markdown + beamer的
<roylez> adam8157: .
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> MaskRay: ls
<MaskRay> haskell写的常用的东西，至今就发现xmonad pandoc两个。。
<MaskRay> 有pandoc，markdown就不要写了……
<MaskRay> 表达能力差太多了
<tusooa> 啥
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你怎么了？
<adam8157> MaskRay: "有pandoc，markdown就不要写" 那写啥
<tusooa> MaskRay: 看你们都没动静
<MaskRay> adam8157: 有pandoc，markdown就不用开发了。。
<gfowcgf> 有啥针孔摄像头， 可以传输到手机那看的吗
<adam8157> MaskRay: o
<tusooa> ...
<gfowcgf> 我想把针孔摄像头安在遥控飞机上， 然后影像传输到手机上
<gfowcgf> 可以的吗
<gfowcgf> 收发的部分要怎么做
<gfowcgf> 要实时的
<gfowcgf> 我想买个遥控飞机给儿子， 原来买过一个， 但是只能在室内飞， 在室外，一阵微风就把飞机吹跑了
<gfowcgf> 想买个室外的遥控直升飞机， 然后在上面加上个针孔摄像头， 然后传回到手机上
<gfowcgf> 酱紫个人做的了的么
<Maskcfy> 可以
<gfowcgf> 哦， 收发影像数据量大么， 普通红外线收发可以么
<gfowcgf> 距离可以有多元
<xmzgtx> 需要wifi吧
<gfowcgf> 我想可以有种第一人称开直升飞机的感觉
<gfowcgf> 这个我不懂
<gfowcgf> wifi 收发器有多大的， 直升飞机能抗么
<gfowcgf> 不会要背个 路由吧
<gfowcgf> 最好编一个 手机 app 来遥控， 影像也可在手机上显示
<xmzgtx> 可以试一试小型arm开发板，插个无线网卡
<gfowcgf> 不知道工作量有多大
<gfowcgf> 哦， 无线网卡有效距离多大
<gfowcgf> 了解过下，室外的遥控飞机可以有50米阿
<xmzgtx> 有一种这样的直升机，网上可以查到
<gfowcgf> 好像不是， 6米
<gfowcgf> 忘了
<gfowcgf> 惨了
<gfowcgf> 想自己做
<gfowcgf> 用手机来操作， 那种带陀螺仪的手机， 可以摇摆手机来操作方向
<tusooa> cfy: 
<xmzgtx> 这样的东西做出来应该很好玩，网上有看见过用iphone操控的
<gfowcgf> 触屏操作前后，上升降落
<gfowcgf> xmzgtx, 是阿， 不知道 diy 做不做的到
<tusooa> <tusooa> cfy: sawfish能不能像fvwm那样鼠标穿越啊。
<gfowcgf> 最主要得在飞机上带摄像头， 不是单纯地用手机遥控飞机
<xmzgtx> 能力可以的话应该是可以的吧
<gfowcgf> 最主要得在飞机上带摄像头， 不是单纯地用手机遥控飞机
<gfowcgf> 就是操作飞机的时候可以有种第一人称的感觉， 而不是像一般的那样第三人称的
<xmzgtx> 对，明白你的意思。飞机上搭载一块板子和无线网卡应该可以。android和iphone都有无线ap功能
<gfowcgf> xmzgtx, 应该有的， 看电视也看过， 但不是用手机， 是用一摄像头航拍， 操作飞机也是通过摄像头， 就像真的在飞机上操控。 但那太专业了， 他们是用来拍非洲动物的
<jyfl987> xmzgtx: 你要搞这个 我前几天还在问人呢
<jyfl987> xmzgtx: 那飞机续航如何？ 烧油还是用电
<xmzgtx> 我搞不了啊，没有能力
<gfowcgf> 我在电视看到的那个很专业的， 烧燃料的
<Freebuilder> 有种失落感
<gfowcgf> 很大
<xmzgtx> 我见过烧油的航模，很彪悍
<jyfl987> 我想要用电 并且续航不错的
<gfowcgf> 遥控， 放出去了， 通过显示屏和遥控器来操控的
<jyfl987> 能够无线供电也行
<gfowcgf> 烧什么不知道
<tusooa> cfy: ......
<gfowcgf> 不知道自己做不做的了， 可能得是有钱人
<xmzgtx> 远距离无线供电，现在技术还不普及吧，太可换了
<zodiac1111> 这是在讨论什么呢？飞机？ 好玩
<jyfl987> 远距离是不行
<zodiac1111> 近距离是有了 QI标准
<jyfl987> 我只需要500米以内的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 25欧一个
<xmzgtx> 电池吧，续航30多分钟应该可以的
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 便宜的很
<gfowcgf> 哦
<jyfl987> 这样可以给农场搞这种飞机来除害 监控什么的
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 是么 你说什么东西 25eu?
<gfowcgf> xmzgtx, 我是买现成的
<gfowcgf> 就是想加点东西
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 遥控飞机
<zodiac1111> 昨天看到的近距离 给手机充电的标准。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 直升机
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 什么功能的 链接来看看
<gebjgd> jyfl987: amazon.com
<jyfl987> gebjgd: detail 
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 一堆
<zodiac1111> 飞机的话 四轴挺好玩的。
<jyfl987> 四轴淘宝上有 2k+
<gfowcgf> jyfl987, 我只是想做一个给儿子玩。 
<gebjgd> zodiac1111: 3轴够了
<zodiac1111> gebjgd, 很成熟了，有德国人做的，开源，软件硬件都有
<jyfl987> gfowcgf: 还是买两个吧 一个给儿子玩 并且鼓励他拆 拆完让他装回来 装不回来 就拿出另一个给他 这样又鼓励了动手 又教给了他风险意识
<gfowcgf> jyfl987, ....
<zodiac1111> 这是安卓遥控玩具的，国人作的 http://www.ourdev.cn/bbs/bbs_content.jsp?bbs_sn=5112253&bbs_page_no=1&search_mode=1&search_text=%CC%B9%BF%CB&bbs_id=9999
<kk> zodiac1111 ⇪ ti: 折腾了两个多月终于把android的wifi坦克弄出来了 中国电子开发网(www.ourdev.cn)
<gfowcgf> jyfl987, 要拆还是等他打点。
<gebjgd> 谁介绍个win下的拼音输入法啊
<gfowcgf> 大点让它自己做一个
<gebjgd> 无需安装的
<xmzgtx> 现成的航模手机控制的话就难了吧，可以将遥控器以外设的方式插到手机上。或者是改造，直接使用手机操控
<jyfl987> android 不是RT os 控制性能要打折扣吧
<gebjgd> 无需admin
<gfowcgf> xmzgtx, 调频率啥的(我不懂)，应该可以的吧
<zodiac1111> jyfl987, 这只是一个思路而已。玩玩可以的
<jyfl987> zodiac1111: 是阿
<xmzgtx> 我也不懂，还是问问专业人士吧：)
<jyfl987> http://www.guokr.com/article/93391/   这个非常有意思
<zodiac1111> 飞行器的话，四旋翼很多人搞 也有很多开源的资料 http://www.ourdev.cn/bbs/bbs_list.jsp?bbs_id=1025
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 把房子装进口袋 - 创意科技 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<gfowcgf> xmzgtx, 把遥控器各操控的频率找出来，然后用手机来代替遥控器， 我想应该可以
<xmzgtx> 如果使用手机来发射操控信号应该需要硬件支持吧
<jyfl987> 这个没问题
<zodiac1111> gfowcgf, xmzgtx 现在用手机遥控的用wifi挺多的。套结字编程，据说还是比较简单的
<jyfl987> android 去年不是宣布支持各种外设配件么
<gfowcgf> xmzgtx, 不要手机操控也行， 那个不是主要的， 用原来的遥控器也可以， 主要就是安上个针孔摄像头，实时返回影像到手机。 最多一边看手机一边遥控
<gfowcgf> 把手机固定在遥控器上也行，主要是要有第一人称就可以。 不过如果可以用手机代替遥控器更好
<gfowcgf> 就不要那么一大块了
<zodiac1111> 想实现的就是所谓的航牌吧
<zodiac1111> 航拍
<gfowcgf> 我要求很简单的
<tusooa> dbus嘛。
<mofaph> 有人对 git 的源码有研究吗？
<tusooa>  :em04 
<xmzgtx> 这样的话我的思路就是飞机上搭载一块开发板，连接摄像头和无线网卡，开发板将视频信号用wifi发到手机
<xmzgtx> 手机需要客户端
<zodiac1111> 飞机是个问题，现成的还是自己做?..
<gfowcgf> 现成的
<gfowcgf> 就是够轻， 飞机能抗就行
<lolicon> http://www.tucao.cc/ 我擦……
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y 吐槽 - tucao.cc
<zodiac1111> 那就剩下通讯和客户端咯,类似上位机编程吧
<gfowcgf> 然后在飞机按俩烟花， 火箭炮那种类型的， 在远程看到那个漂亮妹子， 然后点火
<zodiac1111> 相对飞控，客户端软件还是比较好编的吧
<gfowcgf> 哦
<gfowcgf> 不知道， 其实我就是需要一个能实时返回影像的针孔摄像头放在飞机上。然后用手机接收影像
<gfowcgf> 用原来遥控器也没问题的
<gfowcgf> 最多我拿着手机给儿子看， 儿子看着来遥控， 只是那就累爹了
<zodiac1111> 应该有成品了。
<gfowcgf> 自己做
<zodiac1111> 我看到的很多DIY都是几乎全部都是自己做的。飞机-传输-控制 
<gfowcgf> 做得到带控制更好，做不了退一步只传输影像也可以
<gfowcgf> 不是有种可以视频对话的手机么，要不飞机上安个手机， 手里拿一个手机， 然后手里的手机拨号给飞机上的， 然后通过视频对话。
<gfowcgf> 不过可能酱紫电话费会很高
<zodiac1111> gfowcgf, 其实只做影像传输的话，可以先地面DIY一套无线传输系统。算是个子系统吧。这样需求就明确许多了
<tusooa> gfowcgf: 飞机上不能开手机 snugglecat
<gfowcgf> tusooa, ..... 没说飞机上开手机阿
<zodiac1111> 模型，是模型飞机。。。
<zodiac1111> 不是客机， 嘿嘿
<gfowcgf> 刚刚的想法可能容易点， 不过不知道那种视频对话的手机资费多高
<zodiac1111> 用视频对讲的话就更省力的。通过路由器传输数据也行，以前塞班上有个用手机当摄像头连接电脑的软件
<zodiac1111> 可以通过 蓝牙 wifi usb电缆。 
<gfowcgf> 是阿， 直接通过手机视频对话。 不用啥路由器， 直接像一般的 视频手机对话那样， 不知道是不是有延迟
<zodiac1111> gfowcgf, 汉化的叫 手机网眼，思路应该就是这样。
<gfowcgf> 哦
<gfowcgf> 国内移动应该有这种服务吧
<zodiac1111> gfowcgf, 一般视频对话，流量是个问题，还有就是速度。 当然距离就不是大问题咯。。。
<gfowcgf> :)， 是阿， 关键是资费不知道贵不贵
<zodiac1111> gfowcgf, 视频电话也行嘛，就是浪费了点。
<gfowcgf> 玩一次，就花费我一月的资费了
<gfowcgf> 一月手机费就倒霉了
<zodiac1111> gfowcgf, 走流量的话 应该就是3g流量的资费。多少钱几M/G这样的套餐等等咯
<gfowcgf> :)
<XiaoQing> lol 你在吗。。。
<XiaoQing> roylez: 主席啊 lol 换成啥名了
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 我想搞个新的，基于lisp的markdown....
<roylez> XiaoQing: .... 不知道
<XiaoQing> roylez: 奥。。 谢谢主席。。
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 学lisp了？
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 没有
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 只是想弄个简单的markdown
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 比如(p xxxxx)就相当于 <p>xxxxx</p>这种
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, (url http://xxx xxx)
<kk> DRDarkRaven,啥网址y ["getaddrinfo: Name or service not known . IN gettitle"]
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 用Haskell的Parsec吧，没有一门其他语言的parser combinator比这个更好
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, ?
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: parser combinator需要用到很多infix operator，显然没什么语言支持自定义
<DRDarkRaven> MaskRay, 不不，用不着这个。反正是很简单的东西，从头写也没什么
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 或者用cl-yacc啥的
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 表现力和Haskell比确实差太多了，parser d = between spaces spaces (if d < 4 then chainr1 (parser (d+1)) $ ([Equiv,Imply,Or,And]!!d) <$ choice (map string ([["=","<->"],[">","->"],["+","|"],["*","&",""]]!!d)) else Not <$> (oneOf "~!" *> parser d) <|> Var <$> alphaNum <|> between (char '(') (char ')') (parser 0))
<MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 这不到300字节就做到了解析命题逻辑表达式并构建语法树
<namoamitabuddha> 大家有没有遇到无线网络第一次计算机启动后连接后无法上网
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: html的话，试试CL-WHO
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 命题逻辑 判定 是 NPC 么？好像是吧，和 Circuit-SAT 等价吧？
<DRDarkRaven> cfy, 这个有点太复杂了
<cfy> DRDarkRaven: 不会吧。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不懂
<cfy> MaskRay: DRDarkRaven: namoamitabuddha: 算法导论看完了没？
<cfy> 看不下去了。。。算法导论。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看了个皮毛
<cfy> MaskRay: 跟我说说，为啥haskell写pasrer好？或者有什么文章么？给非haskeller看的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有没有看完？
<MeaCulpa> 源代码优美，丑陋，繁杂，精炼与否，和可执行文件或者完成实际工作有关系么？
<MeaCulpa> 这个世界工作的是binary不是源代码
<MaskRay> cfy: 支持自定义 操作符
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 差的远
<cfy> MeaCulpa： 源代码首先得给人看，其次能在机子上跑 某人说的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 代码就是用来编译的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 本来打算这寒假做 CLRS 的答案的，泡汤了。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有没有从斗到尾读一遍？
<cfy> 投
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你问 ray
<MeaCulpa> 为了给人看了舒服，而降低执行效率甚至出现逻辑冗余，值得么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 等ai把人干掉了再说。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 再说这代码看了舒服吗
 * MeaCulpa 第一份工作是日企，世界观定型了
<MeaCulpa> 日企不被允许用递归之类的
<MeaCulpa> 除非你的编译器本来就是矢量的
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 那都模拟堆栈了？
<L-----D> 我的第一份工作也是日企
<MaskRay> cfy: 很多语言不支持，写parser就会像这样：http://jparsec.codehaus.org/JParsec+Overview
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y JParsec - jparsec Overview
<L-----D> 还被强迫学日语
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 而且命题逻辑几乎啥都描述不了
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 是啊，是计算机架构的问题，源代码写的难懂而危险重重，要被骂的
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 我日语没学，还和太君开电视会议呢
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 例如 苏格拉底是人，人是要死的，在命题逻辑里面推不出最后那个结论。
<MeaCulpa> 虽然我不做程序猿了，但像上面Hashkell这样的风格，还是不敢苟同，除非你计算机处理器架构就是这么设计的，lisp配合矢量机那样
<MeaCulpa> 就我们现在的芯片, 这些东西还是算了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 说哪个代码
<MeaCulpa> 21:30 < MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 表现力和Haskell比确实差太多了，parser d = between spaces spaces (if d < 4 then chainr1 (parser (d+1)) $ ([Equiv,Imply,Or,And]!!d) <$ choice (map string
<MeaCulpa>                  ([["=","<->"],[">","->"],["+","|"],["*","&",""]]!!d)) else Not <$> (oneOf "~!" *> parser d) <|> Var <$> alphaNum <|> between (char '(') (char ')') (parser 0))
<namoamitabuddha> 这……
<MeaCulpa> 源代码只是现阶段生产软件不可避免的一个副产品而已...
<MaskRay> 我只是为了体现表达能力
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MaskRay> 便于输出到irc，所以压缩到一行了
<MeaCulpa> 我也只是就这个代码说说~~
<MeaCulpa> 不是一行的问题
<MaskRay> 用http://jparsec.codehaus.org/NParsec+Tutorial这种风格写，可能就是近百行了，看起来可能更费劲
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y JParsec - NParsec Tutorial
<MeaCulpa_> 行数和可读性没关系嘛，而且常常成正比
<roylez> 21:40 <namoamitabuddha > MeaCulpa: 说哪个代码
<roylez> 21:40 <       MeaCulpa > 21:30 < MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 表现力和Haskell比确实差太多了，parser d = between spaces spaces (if d < 4 then chainr1 (parser (d+1)) $
<roylez> 21:40 <namoamitabuddha > MeaCulpa: 说哪个代码
<roylez> 21:40 <       MeaCulpa > 21:30 < MaskRay> DRDarkRaven: 表现力和Haskell比确实差太多了，parser d = between spaces spaces (if d < 4 then chainr1 (parser (d+1)) $
<roylez> 21:43 <       MeaCulpa > 不是一行的问题
<roylez> 21:44 <        MaskRay > 用http://jparsec.codehaus.org/NParsec+Tutorial这种风格写，可能就是近百行了，看起来可能更费劲
<roylez> 21:43 <       MeaCulpa > 不是一行的问题
<kk> roylez:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<roylez> 21:44 <        MaskRay > 用http://jparsec.codehaus.org/NParsec+Tutorial这种风格写，可能就是近百行了，看起来可能更费劲
<roylez> 21:43 <       MeaCulpa > 不是一行的问题
<MeaCulpa_> 主席你干嘛...
<roylez> 21:44 <        MaskRay > 用http://jparsec.codehaus.org/NParsec+Tutorial这种风格写，可能就是近百行了，看起来可能更费劲
<roylez> 21:43 <       MeaCulpa > 不是一行的问题
<roylez> 21:44 <        MaskRay > 用http://jparsec.codehaus.org/NParsec+Tutorial这种风格写，可能就是近百行了，看起来可能更费劲
<roylez> 21:43 <       MeaCulpa > 不是一行的问题
<roylez> 21:44 <        MaskRay > 用http://jparsec.codehaus.org/NParsec+Tutorial这种风格写，可能就是近百行了，看起来可能更费劲
<adam8157> lol
<MaskRay> lol
<MeaCulpa_> 主席自爆了
<MeaCulpa_> 不用彭老总动手
<MaskRay> kk的+q无效？
<MeaCulpa_> 话说，在日企呆过，就对程序猿这个职业理解透彻了...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 原来 (cond (<p> <e>) (<p> <e>) ...) 和 (and ...) 和 (or ...) 和 (if <p> <c> <e>) 这种都是特殊形式
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 被迫陪lp看香港旧片子...楚留香啥的
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 合上笔记本几个小时，再打开，触摸屏似乎抽了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 别提笔记本了，我老抽了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 天涯独臂刀
<MeaCulpa_> 酒鬼+妄想狂，不错
<zodiac1111> 刀是什么样的刀
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: GSA password expires in 3 days...无视
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，打住，在下去要温瑞安了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ...
<Freebuilder> zodiac1111, 金丝大环刀
<lei`> chrome有什么好用的网摘插件吗
<lei`> 今晚没有人说话啊
<alvin_rxg> 對的，沒人說話
<cfy> alvin_rxg: opensuse-cn没人。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我都不知道有沒有 #debian-cn 的頻道
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 只有一个bot在。。。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: #debian-zh @OFTC
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: how many ppl?
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 自己看去呗
<happyaron> 肯定比这里差远了
<cfy> happyaron: 那里都是用debian的？
<happyaron> cfy: 差不多
<cfy> happyaron: 那这里可乱
<alvin_rxg> distro specific 的東西也不是很多。中文 IRC 用戶相對比較少，不如開個 #linux-cn 算了，大家都集中到一起
<mofaph> 有人对 Git 的源码有研究吗？
<foob> alvin_rxg: 那样的话还真不错，不过，不好实现吧
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 不过，有人不这么想，这里聊天的多，解决问题的时间相对少。有些#gentoo-cn的人，不这么觉得。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 举个例子，无意gentoo-cn.他们觉得irc就是解决问题，的，不是用来灌水的。
<mofaph> 不明白为什么二分查找成功后，为什么要返回 -next-1 (next=(first+last)>>1)
<LOL_> cfy: pascal里writeln中ln是啥意思？
<LOL_> readln
<cfy> LOL_: 这个，你google下就知道。
<LOL_> cfy: 。。。
<mofaph> 在最初版本的 Git 源码里，update-cache.c 中的 cache_name_pos()，我想了很久都不明白，为什么要“return -next-1;”
<LOL_> cfy: 感觉它有点像数学题，
<LOL_> cfy: 先把量说明下，然后运算，
<cfy> Kandu: 你觉得每秒读入并处理6万行，和每秒输出1万行，效率怎么样？都是字符串。处理相当于字符串，转成sql语句，然后输出。
<happyaron> cfy: debian那边几乎没人说话
<cfy> happyaron: 额。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 现在几个人？
<happyaron> cfy: 13
<cfy> happyaron: #gentoo-cn *** There are 23 users (1 ops) on the current channel
<cfy> happyaron: ...,那还是#gentoo-cn人多。。
<happyaron> :)
<ajsdlf> "/run            1003     1  1003    1% /run"
<ajsdlf> 什么时候多了这个文件的?
<cfy> ajsdlf: /dev/shm/貌似改成这个了
<happyaron> cfy: shm还在
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。
<happyaron> cfy: /dev/.* 和 /var/run/ 都搬到 /run
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<ajsdlf> "shm  1003 0 1003    0% /dev/shm"
<cfy> 我这没。。
<ajsdlf> HajasLm, 哦,原来这样
<ajsdlf> cfy,你没更新吧
<cfy> ajsdlf: 我不是ubuntu-cn
<cfy> ajsdlf: 我不是ubuntu
<ajsdlf> cfy, 我也不是..
<cfy> happyaron: 泡po2db的是多核的吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 我觉得吧。如果我用多个线程跑，应该有显著的加速效果。
<happyaron> cfy: 可以试试
<happyaron> cfy: 但是写入的时候可能会有问题，以前主席用 ruby 写的时候似乎尝试过多线程
<cfy> happyaron: 这个简单，最简单的是，把sql文件分段。。头一个，尾巴一个。然后每个线程单独一个文件.sqlite3多文件输入行的吧，实在不行。cat下咯:)
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> cfy: 看你咯，加油
<happyaron> cfy: 如果能根据系统有多少个core来判断线程数就更棒了。
<cfy> happyaron: 这个只要/proc能提供信息应该不麻烦
<cfy> /proc/cpuinfo
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<cfy> happyaron: 感觉处理时间是个大头。
<cfy> happyaron: 你那边几核的？读入，输出貌似都没有多久
<happyaron> cfy: 2-4æ ¸
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。其实sqlite3也挺慢的感觉。
<happyaron> cfy: 本機是雙核的，服務器是四核的。
<cfy> happyaron: sql的话，begin transaction,然后建立table,insert,再建立index
<cfy> happyaron: 顺序对么？
<happyaron> cfy: 好象是吧，我也不是很懂數據庫
<cfy> happyaron: 让服务器满负荷跑，好么？满cpu
<cfy> happyaron: 我有想到几个方法，可以尽量并行处理。
<cfy> happyaron: 如果没有估计错的话，原来13秒的处理，跑在10秒内应该不是问题。
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 在么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: sqlite3的话，begin transaction,然后建立table,insert数据，再create index.
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 作为一个只读的数据库，这样建立，顺序对么？
<happyaron> cfy: 我这边满负荷没问题
<happyaron> cfy: 平时不用就是空置，不如快点跑。lol
<cfy> happyaron: 服务器呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 那我弄个环境环境变量的开关好了。 懒得搞命令行参数的解析了。
<cfy> happyaron: 我试试看。至少在我这里，10秒的程序（不考虑sqlite导入sql),8秒花在了转换成sql语句上，这样多线程，应该可以节约4秒，如果双线程的话。
<cfy> happyaron: 然后，我可以试试，一个线程用管道，尽量把sqlite导入时间提前，这样应该也会快点
<happyaron> cfy: 服务器也没问题。
<cfy> happyaron: 你给我的po,总共有115MB,你那里有多少呢？
<happyaron> cfy: 我哪里给你那么多。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 我说解压嘛
<happyaron> cfy: 我看一下
<cfy> happyaron: github里的po-downloader.sh里面
<ajsdlf> 你们两个真行,这么晚了还在研究:)
<happyaron> 稍等我看看
<happyaron> cfy: 我这边现在是资源随便占，只要跑得快就行。
<happyaron> 当然如果更灵活也好，比如环境变量为空的时候自动按core数，不空的时候按环境变量的设置。
<cfy> happyaron: 好，我明天试试，还是要测试下，我现在只是想想。我想io应该不是瓶颈问题。到时候也测试下
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里解压完了才22M
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，我搞个环境变量好了。
<cfy> happyaron: 额，这么小？
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，你把以前下载的都删掉，然后重新下载解压试试？
<cfy> happyaron: 呵呵，我du -sh弄错个文件夹。。。
<happyaron> ....
<cfy> happyaron: 才17MB....
<happyaron> cfy: 所有文件加一起我估计都超不多100M吧。
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。
<happyaron> cfy: 对了，lisp的这个，如果如果已经有了数据库，但指定了另外的表名，会直接去更新数据库对吧？
<happyaron> 比如原来有个叫main.sqlite的，里面是t_gnome和l_gnome，现在我指定表名是kde，是不是会自动增加两个表到那个文件？
<cfy> happyaron: 不明白意思。程序拿到用户给的表名，然后去数据库看。如果有重复的，就自动重命名。如果已经是不同的表明了，自然不会重命名
<happyaron> cfy: 哦，那就对了
<cfy> happyaron: 应该会添加到t_kde和h_kde吧
<happyaron> 嗯
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用了淫荡的小小输入法
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<happyaron> mugebjgd: 有啥特点？
<mugebjgd> happyaron: win7上
<mugebjgd> happyaron: 公司的本子 无需安装
<happyaron> mugebjgd: 哦？windows上竟然有绿色输入法？
 * happyaron 其实还是得admin权限去改系统设置吧？
<mugebjgd> happyaron 有 不需要
<mugebjgd> happyaron: 我没有admin账户
<happyaron> o
<mugebjgd> happyaron: 所以才用了小小
<mugebjgd> happyaron: google sogou 紫光都实验过???
<happyaron> ？
<happyaron> 公司的本子不让你装软件？
<mugebjgd> happyaron: 德语系统
<mugebjgd> happyaron: 需要改设置
<happyaron> o
<iMadper> 大家有没有更新arch？
<iMadper> 然后更新完了就进不了系统了？
 * LOL_ ibm的pascal 2.0不会玩，turbo pascal 1.0会玩一点，，，ibm pascal complier有三个文件夹 disk on one,disk on two,,,
<iMadper> 貌似不止我一个人， 还有个别的人， 也是今天更新了， 就没法进入系统了
<foob> iMadper: 我也是今天更新的，一切正常啊
<iMadper> foob: 但是， 不只是我， 还有另外一个人，我们两个更新之后， 都是开机的时候说文件系统检查失败
<foob> 文件系统？
<foob> 会不会是更新的时候有文件被破坏了
<iMadper> foob: fsck之后还是不行
<foob> 这个我也不大懂，我也是新手，不过，暂时还没遇到过进不了系统的问题
<iMadper> foob: 恩， thx
 * iMadper 还有人今天更新arch系统了吗？ 
<iMadper> foob: 你用的pacman还是yaourt？
<foob> iMadper: Pacman
<iMadper> foob: 哦， 那你确实没问题
<foob> iMadper: 为什么 
<iMadper> foob: 好像是yaourt的问题， 估计要重新编译一下内核了..
<foob> 哦，没用Yaourt更新过，感觉没这必要
<iMadper> foob: 没有yaourt， 你怎么安装那么多的软件？
<foob> iMadper: 有Yaourt啊，不过不用它更新
<iMadper> foob: 哦， 好吧~
 * LOL_ pl/m语言==漂亮妹妹？
 * LOL_ 又找到改ibm asm 2.0
<felixonmars> 我更新了arch...天天更新...一直正常
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天终于解决了公司电脑的中文输入法问题
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爽歪歪了
<alvin_rxg> 在公司要輸什麽中文啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是那个thinkpad t520的本子
<alvin_rxg> windows 7?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是
<alvin_rxg> 系統裏已經帶了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我没admin权限
<alvin_rxg> 中文裏邊沒嗎？
<alvin_rxg> 需要毛 admin
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有中文输入法
<alvin_rxg> 不說了。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 区域还是德文的
<alvin_rxg> 也算是區域裏的一個選項
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你是说可以直接选输入法?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有管理员权限可以?
<alvin_rxg> 是
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的账户是受限制的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 域用户
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦 我明白你的意思了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 普通用户可以选择相应的输入法
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而win7的输入法应该是自带的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠.我忘记这点了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦对了.我好像无法打开控制面板......
<alvin_rxg> 除了下邊兩個，其他都自帶的。 w7s  http://uploadpie.com/go1PS
<alvin_rxg> 打不開的話，有個方案，就是直接打開相應的控制模塊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦~~
<alvin_rxg> 任務欄有沒有 鍵盤 的圖標呢？有就可以直接在那上邊操作
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 被我关了....
<alvin_rxg> 好，直接的方案是沒了。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当时手欠
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 后来一看回不来了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在只能用小小输入法
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计没法弄回来了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 問管理員唄
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, .......
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 小小输入法算了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正我弄了一堆portable app
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> Intl.cpl
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: intl.cpl
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么东西?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: win + R => 直接輸入 intl.cpl
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我到时候试试看
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 笔记本懒的拿回家 电脑太多了
<mugebjgd> qinglingquan, 晴龄犬
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 想买个相机
<alvin_rxg> 花個 150塊 買唄
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 买那么贵的干嘛
<alvin_rxg> 再便宜的麽，就去超市看看吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 70欧的我觉得就够了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 反正能拍就行
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是似乎为了远处拍妹子 需要长焦
<alvin_rxg> ..
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的爱 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac213736/
<kk> mugebjgd,啥网址y 三遍以后我就忘了原版怎么唱的了。。。 - AcFun.tv
<alvin_rxg> 1.1% used (35.7MB of 3.13GB)
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么东西
<alvin_rxg> dropbox
<mugebjgd> 10.8
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超爱那歌
<alvin_rxg> ...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爆刘继芬哪~~~
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://6park.com/news/messages/60357.html
<kk> mugebjgd,啥网址y 美国医生用离心泵取代心脏 患者变无心人也能活(图) -6park.com
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> 这不是新闻吧？
 * knownbad 吃中餐
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 垃圾中餐
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 你吃的都是垃圾
<knownbad> 意大利餐？
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 相机推荐dp2x
<fivesheep> 德国卖便宜
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 我要卡片机
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 垃圾
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 不比卡片机大多少..
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 长焦?
<fivesheep> 定焦
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 不要
<fivesheep> 照片效果特别好
<fivesheep> 德国卖比美国便宜好几百
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 481欧
<fivesheep> 便宜的时候300多 ebay.de上
<alvin_rxg> Title: eBay - eine der größten deutschen Shopping-Websites (@ ebay.de)
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, http://www.ebay.de/itm/SIGMA-DP2x-Digitalkamera-14-0-MPix-Foveon-X3-Sensor-Kompaktkamera-Digicam-/320841019534?pt=DE_Foto_Camcorder_Digitalkameras&hash=item4ab39d708e
<kk> mugebjgd,啥网址y SIGMA DP2x Digitalkamera 14,0 MPix Foveon X3 Sensor Kompaktkamera Digicam (0085126927967) | eBay
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 准备买个fuji的 大变焦的
<fivesheep> 草... 便宜啊 10.5 euro
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 超级便宜
<fivesheep> bid...
<fivesheep> 估计300能买下
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 300
<mugebjgd> 我就不要了
<fivesheep> 多好的机子
<fivesheep> 我$700买的
<fivesheep> 爱不释手
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 你是富二代 不一样
<fivesheep> 我是低端体力劳动者
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 那花钱还跟二代似的
<fivesheep> 支援经济发展
<fivesheep> 让货币像血液一样流动
<fivesheep> 以完成我作为社会的一份子的最大功效
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 你有爸妈 没钱吃饭了还能去蹭父母
<fivesheep> 你不也有
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 我蹭不到
<fivesheep> 毅然归国就是了.. 
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 不敢毅然
<knownbad> 啊，arch 的 lts 是 3.0 了。
 * mugebjgd 游戏
<mugebjgd> 算了 还是看鸿门宴了
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 昨天看了个日本电影 白夜行 拍得不错
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 不爱看日剧
<fivesheep> 小说我是看了一半
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 这个电影很不错的
<fivesheep> 日本偶尔有些很好的电影.. 大逃杀 之类
<alvin_rxg> 准備看 heute show
<jiero> HI1
<kk> jiero, 好  ㍝ 
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用手机卡了，装nemo咯
<jiero> gfowcgf: 。。。
<jiero> gfowcgf: 你的nick暴露了
<jiero> gfowcgf: 打猫辣
<jiero> 用户名暴露
<kk>  06:15
<jiero> intel 显卡驱动应该是进不了， GMA 3000 也可以玩些 3D 游戏了。 比如 Savage XR
<jiero> 进步。。。
<jiero> 有人没睡吗？
<jiero> 都睡觉了？
<gebjgd> 周末反而睡不着了
<gebjgd> 邪门
<MeaCulpa1> .
<MeaCulpa1> 我记得我没钱的时候，一天喝一升牛奶
<MeaCulpa1> 仍然活的很健壮
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 真有钱
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 恩
<MeaCulpa1> 我会在有钱的时候储备UHT奶
<MeaCulpa1> 我一般买低脂的，如果买全脂的，说明经济状况恶化
<MeaCulpa1> 因为需要那点脂肪
<MeaCulpa1> 1L 牛奶，早上 中午 晚上各1/3
<MeaCulpa1> 父母虽然在我身边，但我小时候他们工作忙，常常没给我准备晚饭什么的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 现在已经不喝牛奶了 天天喝豆浆
<MeaCulpa1> 挨过饿，长大以后食欲就很旺盛了
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 缺乏食物的时候喝豆浆会伤胃的
<MeaCulpa1> 豆浆不是好东西，是奢侈品
<MeaCulpa1> 不能单喝的
<jiero> 哈罗
<MeaCulpa1> 哈落
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 有食物
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 玩 Savage XR 有Aisan Server
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 向来吃了早餐当水喝
 * MeaCulpa1 的食欲已经超脱味觉
<jiero> lol
<jiero> gebjgd: 直接喝水当早餐啊
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 豆浆是中国人羸弱的根源
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: Savage 有啥CDKey 么
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 我支持豆子，不吃豆制品
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 我从小喝牛奶长大的
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 免费的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这鼠标如何？ 
<MeaCulpa1> games-strategy/savage-bin
<jiero> gebjgd: 买罗技 G400 啊， 便宜， 只要 $19
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p730201_Manhattan-USB-optisch-ZollSlimZoll-schwarz.html
<jiero> gebjgd: 还有很好的键位
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Manhattan USB optisch "Slim" schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
<MeaCulpa1> 我的鼠标，
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我的 14,99块
<jiero> MeaCulpa你装了？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的 ￥160
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: account 要钱么
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 不要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有钱人。我的鼠标都是打工的时候顺的还有国内买的
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 是唯一一个我见过 有日本武士的此类游戏呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我的是笔记本附送的
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 刚才进了武士服务器
<gebjgd> jiero: 哪有G400?
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么？ logitech 没有 g400 ？
<gebjgd> jiero: 给个图
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 哦
<jiero> gebjgd: http://www.google.com.au/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=logitech+g400
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: logitech g400 - Google Search
<MeaCulpa1> Gentoo 源里有个savage-bin
<MeaCulpa1> 不知道是不是
<gebjgd> jiero: ？http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p743913_Logitech-G400-Gaming-Mouse.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
<jiero> MeaCulpa 我不知道啊，这个 rc好久了
<gebjgd> jiero: 这个？ 太丑了
<MeaCulpa1> 看这个 http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Deathadder-Infrared-Gaming-RZ01-00151400-R3/dp/B002Q4U5DK
<MeaCulpa1> 我的鼠标
<MeaCulpa1> 左手版 蝰蛇
<gebjgd> jiero: 白给都不要
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: razer的鼠标垃圾的很
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。好用就行。。。算了。。。
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 只有Razer有左手版
<gebjgd> jiero: 大 丑
<jiero> gebjgd: 我喜欢大鼠标。。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 直接用小红点
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 用下来感觉不错，红外线，3500dpi
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: ... 我虽是18m, 但从不小红点
<jiero> MeaCulpa1:  我的是地域狂蛇
<jiero> MeaCulpa1 变形金刚版
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 这个图我有
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 你铁的这个鼠标，我老婆在用
<MeaCulpa1> 我家电脑左手Razer, 右手G400
<MeaCulpa1> G400太大了我不喜欢
<MeaCulpa1> 我是high-senser, 不用大鼠标
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 我不喜欢大鼠标 习惯小巧的轻小的
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 恩
<MeaCulpa1> 那你也是high-senser很可能
<MeaCulpa1> 我老婆用G400觉得挺好...
<MeaCulpa1> 但我不习惯，再说右手版本我没法用
<MeaCulpa1> 记得我刚开始玩FPS的时候Sensitivity 有20, <300 dpi的杂牌鼠标
 * jiero 刚开始玩
<jiero> FPS 一直用键盘！！！
<jiero> 用了4年键盘玩 FPS
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 你用鼠标的时候是不是以手腕关节为支点？
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 你呢？
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 我是肘关节为支点
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 那你是low senser
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 鼠标托着手
<MeaCulpa1> 我是手腕上方的趾骨
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 手腕不碰到鼠标垫？
<MeaCulpa1> gebjgd: 上臂一起运动？
<MeaCulpa1> 我上臂保持不懂
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 分鼠标
<MeaCulpa1> 话说，德国是FPS的圣地
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa1: 喜欢薄的
<MeaCulpa1> 哦
<MeaCulpa1> 看来世上还是low senser居多
<MeaCulpa1> 枪法准
<MeaCulpa1> 尤其跟枪
<MeaCulpa1> 加速度用么？
<gebjgd> 不用
<gebjgd> fps向来鼠标调的很慢
<MeaCulpa1> 我以前飞快
<jiero> MeaCulpa1:  不懂那个。。。 什么low senser high senser？？？
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa1> 现在慢慢降下来
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 我习惯快。。。因为我丢雷多
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 你玩多了就知道了，当然不是那种无脑的BF之类
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: 恩
<jiero> MeaCulpa1:  Savage XR 可能不适合你，这是远/近战结合的游戏
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<jiero> gebjgd: 你的nick什么意思啊？
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: BF 类是啥？
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 好吧，我玩 FPS 很少以杀人为目的。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-04
 * LOL_ 今天人好少，天气也不好，没用太阳。。。
<imtxc> 为什么我配置的vim 的 :colorscheme desert  不起作用呢。。
<imtxc> 他的颜色还是跟终端的颜色一样
<imtxc> 跟这个地方的颜色不一样呢   http://hans.fugal.net/vim/colors/desert.html
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: C:\vim\vimfiles\colors\desert.vim.html
<imtxc> 谢谢大家
<imtxc> 原来是要用 CSApprox。。。
<jiero> lala
<jiero> Anybody remember the shortcut to darkroom mode?
<jiero> l for lightroom mode
<foob> gnome3那个10分钟黑屏的功能怎么关闭啊
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问如何使用git diff命令执行后，显示的结果能够是彩色的方式的？ 我用gnome-terminal 或 xfce4自带的terminal 执行git diff显示出来的信息是单色的。但是在http://gitref.org/basic/#diff 里显示的彩色的。我的系统是arch，前几天更新到最新了。
<kk> Patrick_DJ,啥网址y Git Reference
<NoIE> flash 在 linux 下的效率不高，那么在 ReactOS 下效率怎么样？
<Patrick_DJ> A: 解决了。执行 git config --global --add color.ui true
<NoIE> flash 在 linux 下的效率不高，那么在 Android 下效率怎么样？
<NoIE> 我妈妈用的是 atom 的 cpu ，连在 ubuntu 下用 flash 看视频都很卡。我应该让她用安卓4.0吗？
<soiamso> NoIE: 主要是硬件加速部分，linux的api十分不稳定吧
<soiamso> NoIE: 安卓的图形加速api相对稳定吧
<NoIE> soiamso: 我想给我妈妈找一套win以外的操作系统，只要能够上网，能够流畅观看网络视频就好了。
<NoIE> 他的电脑用的是 atom cpu 。
<NoIE> 她
<soiamso> NoIE: 买个平板比较实在
<NoIE> soiamso: 希望成本控制在 5 元以内。
<soiamso> NoIE: atom 的cpubenchmark是多少？
<NoIE> soiamso: 不清楚。。。主频是 1.6G 的。
<soiamso> NoIE: android 4.0 有x86的版本？
<NoIE> soiamso: 有吧？
<soiamso> NoIE: 你的flash在ubuntu上是什么版本的？
<L-----D> 就是android-x86项目
<L-----D> 貌似硬件支持还很差
<NoIE> soiamso: 不知道，应该是最新的吧？她用的是 ubuntu 11.10 。
<soiamso> NoIE: 用ubuntu tweak安装的？
<NoIE> Intel Atom 330 @ 1.60GHz	的Passmark CPU Mark 是 632
<soiamso> NoIE: 最好在adobe 的网站下载一个
<NoIE> soiamso: 忘了，是上次装系统的时候安装的。
<foob> 有谁知道那个arch，Gnome3里那个定时黑屏的功能怎么关掉
<LOL_> jiero: .
<NoIE> soiamso: 区别大吗？应该都是 10.x 版的吧？
<soiamso> NoIE: 却别巨大。。
<NoIE> soiamso: 明白了。
<LOL_> soiamso: 八皇后的题,你曾经做过吗
<woju> 大家说5年后的iphone3GS多少钱？
<soiamso> NoIE: 估计 html5 webgl的年代的话你不用这么麻烦，可惜现在不是
<NoIE> :-)。
<soiamso> LOL_: 没有，业余。
<soiamso> LOL_: 估计搞定那个，也不一定会写项目
<LOL_> soiamso: 用过Pascal吗?
<soiamso> LOL_: 很久以前用过
<LOL_> soiamso: 版本?
<soiamso> LOL_: turbo ?
<LOL_> soiamso:  嗯
<soiamso> LOL_: 历史估计已经吧它抛在后面了？
<LOL_> soiamso: ...刚在Dosbox里玩了会儿Tp v3.02
<LOL_> soiamso: And tc2.0 :p
<LOL_> 今天没太阳
<jiero> 原来 macbook已经没有了啊。
<jiero> LOL_什么啊？
<jiero> LOL_ 我玩过 F14
 * LOL__ 停电了，，，
<jiero> LOL_ 你手机 IRC/
 * CyrusYzGTt 求OP
<LOL__> jiero: 嗯
<LOL__> jiero: 刚停电了。。。
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 谁把你-ban了，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 不知道，， lol
 * LOL__ 吃饭去，洋葱炒鸡蛋，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 你吃 屍體
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dummdida.blogspot.com/2012/02/gst-plugins-cl-opencl-plugins-for.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y dummdida: gst-plugins-cl - OpenCL plugins for gstreamer, written in Vala.
<MaskRay> android 的 update.zip 是个什么格式的文件,这个样子是否正常: EMMCBOOT.MBN adsp.mbn amss.mbn boot.img cache.img.ext4 dbl.mbn osbl.mbn recovery.img system.img.ext4
<CyrusYzGTt> http://schaiba.wordpress.com/2012/02/04/kernel-weekly-news-04-02-12/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: kernel weekly news – 04.02.12 « Schaiba's Blog
<jiero> MaskRay: 回校了？
<jiero> woju:  人民币不要。
<jiero> woju: 有人要 iphone 1/2么？
<MaskRay> jiero: 没有
<jiero> NoIE: 给个 Windows XP。
<jiero> MaskRay: 好孩子，我看到一个和你感觉类似的好孩子
<jiero> NoIE: windows xp足够了，去下载个正版的iso，然后好好的注册，更新到最新，装微软的杀毒，一切都用微软推荐的，一般没问题。
<MaskRay> jiero: 求samsung i9001更新方法
<jiero> MaskRay: 不知道啊，我对android没了解
 * jiero 的手机更新就像Ubuntu一样。
<jiero> darktable is great
<jiero> MaskRay: 帮我写书吧
<MaskRay> jiero: ?
<jiero> MaskRay: 写关于创新的书，你有什么观点就告诉我啊。
<jiero> MaskRay: 不论同意与否，告诉我额。
<MaskRay> jiero: 这不是太笼统了,
<jiero> MaskRay: 就是笼统的，比较宽泛的意义
<jiero> MaskRay: 目前我写的就如同产品研发一般
<woju> jiero: 这本书只有一句话，就是“创新来源于熟能生巧”
<jiero> MaskRay: 说错了， 应该是 creativity
<jiero> woju: 需要一点，这是一点
<MaskRay> jiero: 为什么是书
<jiero> MaskRay: 因为我想拿去amazon卖啊。
<MaskRay> jiero: 没想法
<jiero> MaskRay: 好的。
<jiero> 谢谢 :
<jiero> http://blog.openclonk.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/ProductionLines.jpg
<NoIE> jiero：不干。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 乃来啦
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯嗯， 
<XiaoQing> 吃了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有
<XiaoQing> 你娘没做啊。。
<XiaoQing> 我擦 我在做生物题 其中一道题这么讲 现有一种含催产素的新药，它能刺激人们对陌生人产生信赖感，这一心要可能有助于治疗孤独症等疾病。。
<XiaoQing> 话说看最后一句之前 我以为用来犯罪~~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..我也覺得，， 當時我學生物的時候怎麼木有這個，，、
<CyrusYzGTt> http://safe.zol.com.cn/271/2719195.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 挪威男孩多次发现Facebook和Google漏洞_企业安全安全-中关村在线
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你老了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 額，， 嗯，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..傷心，，被 老婆子  說 老頭子 了
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 什么意思。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，， 不清楚
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我去。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..額
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 周末怎么不出去玩~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 你怎麼不出去，
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 等你
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么不出去相亲啊~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..你在這呢，，
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: (⊙o⊙)…
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我更喜欢实话~
<XiaoQing> 我不怕受伤~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 好吧，， 我在等外賣，，
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你的那三个姑娘呢~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..什麼三個姑娘？？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 那三个待选女友
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..額，， 喂喂。。 我只相親過一次。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈  原来真的有啊
<XiaoQing> 你妈妈让你谈朋友啊~  另外三个呢~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..不過 ，我覺得 對方 不尊重我媽媽。就 跟她說，我不適合她，就刪除了她的QQ
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..額，， 木有。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 是 找回 學校的朋友。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我擦
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你好孝顺~
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 她怎么不尊重你妈妈啊~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..你思想不純潔。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 額，， 只要她尊重我媽媽，我也會尊重她的媽媽的
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不說，雖然不再見面，但是具體說的話，不好
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈  酱紫啊
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我思想怎么不纯洁了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..你說，我有單個 待選女友 。。 
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..你說，我有三個 待選女友 。。 
<metbsd> 相亲合适的就结婚，不合适的打一炮就算了呗
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 是你前几天说的。。 不然我怎么会知道。。
<XiaoQing> metbsd: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§  我木有說是 女友，， 是說找回朋友。。
<XiaoQing> metbsd: 一旦 打一炮以后喜欢上了怎么办~
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 不行， 我有自己的底綫
<metbsd> 你意思万一她缠住你？
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 木有這個意思，，我的意思是結婚才XXOO ,, 當然 XiaoQing 除外
<XiaoQing> metbsd: 要是缠住了咋办 听着意思你很有经验啊
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛我除外 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.csdn.net/mr_raptor/article/details/7230124
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y WindowsPhone统计图表控件 - 第三方控件visifire - mr_raptor的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<metbsd> 我之前认识好几个，现在都不联系了
<metbsd> 都是相亲名义认识的
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 有感覺嘛
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 嗷。。 乃真是个好男银。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 額，， 怎麼是好人卡，， 你應該說，想XXOO就來
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈 不是发好人卡给你
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..好吧，，
<metbsd> 现在是谁给你介绍啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.163.com/digi/12/0203/18/7PC1CN9000162DSR.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 数字接口统治市场 VGA接口生死边缘论_网易数码
<metbsd> XiaoQing
<XiaoQing> metbsd: 我不相亲  我高考。。
<metbsd> 现在不都流行早婚吗
<XiaoQing> metbsd: 我擦 我还没到18周岁
<metbsd> 女的没毕业就先结婚了
<XiaoQing> metbsd: 那是对方有钱有权吧。。
<XiaoQing> metbsd: 俺不想过那样的日子
<metbsd> 感觉是趋势吧
<metbsd> 要么早婚，要么完婚
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.womil.com/Content_2904.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 国外笨蛋警察 踹门失败丢了大脸
<metbsd> 晚婚
<CyrusYzGTt> http://economy.guoxue.com/?p=4741
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 明代的白银性质问题及其流动的考察——基于市场的角度来分析 _ 中国经济史论坛
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.ifeng.com/news/society/201201/353a1df4-7582-4310-978f-6eaf327e59ab.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 网友实拍国外警察被偷袭瞬间-20120127凤凰视频-凤凰视频-最具媒体价值的综合视频门户-凤凰网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://finance.huanqiu.com/data/2012-02/2405240.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 一批"广东省著名商标"被除名 包括魅族徐福记_财经_环球网
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你肿么了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 麼事？？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我华丽丽地辜负了从学校带回来的好几本课本。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你中毒了？ 为嘛一直发网址。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..去複習吧，，
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 俺还桑心啊
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 俺现在就在抄作业啊
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 木有中毒，是我感興趣的內容，，就共享
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 你又复活了？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不要抄作業，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 那也太快了吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 給我 OP
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 我看東西很快的，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 174页 不抄怎么能做完。，，
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 額，那你抄完，我建議你還是看看吧，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 抄都抄不完 没时间看了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ，，那就用心抄， 先看題目，然後再抄
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 那跟做有啥区别。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 可能考試會有的，， 我當時後悔死了，高考題目就在寒假作業中
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 就當被答案
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 就當被=背答案
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 如果只剩一科  我一定全心全力写  现在有七科
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 就當背答案
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 山东和广东不一样
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 山东卷不可能出现原题的
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..額，， 你放假的時間，，不會是出去玩吧，，
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我没玩啊】
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 好吧，，
<XiaoQing> adam8157 当叔好~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..不要再聊了，，你先去慢慢抄，，覺得手累了再來聊天
<adam8157> XiaoQing: 闺女咋还没开学
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 蛋蛋， 求 OP
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: why
<XiaoQing> adam8157 别给他
<XiaoQing> adam8157 我十六开学。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直都在抄啊！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 封印
<XiaoQing> 55555555555555
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..好吧，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你别来就完了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不行，， 快給我 OP
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛要封印啊
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 這樣可以專心做事，，反正你不去 #fedora-zh的
<XiaoQing> 。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 88
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..我現在木有OP,,不要 88
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 要 愛愛 親親 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 88！
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 
<XiaoQing> zerta_D: 乃来啦~
<XiaoQing> zerta_D: 周末没出去玩啊~
<zerta_D> 待会出去
<XiaoQing> 。。。
<foob1> 问下Lenovo G470的内置话筒怎么用啊，怎么我这没声音
 * LOL_ 今年冬天真冷，
<NBSS> hi all
<kk> NBSS, 好  ㍦ 
<pandajsa> 嗨哦
<NBSS> 终于吧上网问题解决了，:-)
<CyrusYzGTt> 海鵝
<NBSS> -.-
<pandajsa> 刚去了下lfs频道，加我就三个人
<pandajsa> lfs中文里面更是一个都木有
<NBSS> ..
<NBSS> 有用Fedora的没
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你们那现在冷不？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 一般般
 * LOL_ 昨天也没今天冷
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 传啥衣服外出
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 三件
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 羽绒服穿不
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不穿
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 那还是不冷呀
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 一般般，只比秋天冷一點
<pandajsa> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里啊？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 南方就是好。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> pandajsa§ 廣府
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 額，不好，，南方是 溼冷 北方是 幹冷。。
<pandajsa> 木听说过这土名
<LOL_> 。。。
<pandajsa> 地名
<XiaoQing> LOL_: 俺找你
<LOL_> XiaoQing: ？
<XiaoQing> 知不知道 德国  一个八九十年代的 两男两女的组合
<LOL_> 不知。。。
<XiaoQing> 你帮我想一下嘛
<XiaoQing> 我昨晚没有想到 好桑心
<LOL_> 我还想问你知不知道德国三十年前开发的那个系统叫啥名呢？
<NBSS> .
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 你整些关键词搜下不就知道了
<XiaoQing> 我不记得歌手也不记得歌名了
<XiaoQing> 有限的关键词我都用了。。
<XiaoQing> 找不到
<XiaoQing> 找了一小时
<LOL_> XiaoQing: ...
<XiaoQing> 只记得一段不断重复的旋律
<XiaoQing> 啦啦啦啦啦~
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 。。。
<XiaoQing> 就五个。。
<XiaoQing> 真的。。
<XiaoQing> 有点嗨的风格
<XiaoQing> 优酷怎么找观看历史。。
<LOL_> XiaoQing: 百度吧。。。
<XiaoQing> 也对
<ofan> 你们能不能播放 8bc.org的音乐？？？
<LOL_> ofan: 德国三十年前那个系统叫啥？
 * MaskRay 手机变砖头了
<LOL_> MaskRay: 啥型号？
<MaskRay> LOL_: samsung i9001
<LOL_> MaskRay: 你刷了啥？
<MaskRay> LOL_: 用windows里的kies更新,出问题了
<MaskRay> LOL_: 后来用odin4.43在手机 绿色downloading模式 弄,一直处在 Start 阶段
<MaskRay> LOL_: samsung的kies做得真废,从界面\功能各方面来说
<LOL_> MaskRay: 棒子的东西。。。
<LOL_> MaskRay: 我找到那个系统了，communix
<LOL_> http://my.opera.com/eexpress/blog/
<kk> LOL_ ⇪ ti: eexpress - Eexpress @ Ubuntu
<LOL_> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_63ec20a10100nosc.html
<kk> LOL_ ⇪ ti: Communix OS_风河浪子_新浪博客
<LOL_> 这是。。。马克思主义操作系统
<lolicon> http://www.hexieshe.com/635444/ <-- 为什么和谐社会发这种文……
<kk> lolicon,啥网址y 香肠鸡蛋菊花 女生咬鹅神马 | 和邪社
<tonghuix> kk, 机器人又邪恶了
<kk> tonghuix, 休息一下...  ㍧ 
<gebjgd> 起床咯
<tonghuix> kk, 起床了？
 * wzlxx 汗，太冷清了
<LOL_> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/16517018/
<kk> LOL_ ⇪ ti: UNIX痛恨者手册 
<arzyu1> godaddy怎么访问不了了。
<tonghuix> 大家都在忙啥呢
<NoIE> 发呆。
<kowalski_> hiall
<Stifler> good
<Stifler> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=362501
<kk> Stifler ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 【分享】linux主机通过xp虚拟机连接网络
<XiaoQing> wzlxx: 你好~
<tusooa> ls
<wzlxx> XiaoQing: ？
<XiaoQing> wzlxx: 你好 我在抄生物作业 你在干什么~
<wzlxx> 我是老年人了
 * wzlxx 表示不碰生物好多年了
<Stifler> ..
<tusooa> ls
<happyaron> 抄作业的不是好学生
<happyaron> 好学生都不写作业，如果写了那唯一的目的也是给别人抄。
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 哈哈  俺不系好学生
<LOL_> Anders Hejlsberg是很厉害的大牛吗？
<LOL_> 俺是小白
<LOL_> Checked Exceptions又是啥东东？
<LOL_> 。。。
<LOL_> happyaron: 编译器是不是很难写？
<happyaron> LOL_: 我又没写过。
<happyaron> LOL_: 反正写出好的编译器是相当难咯
<happyaron> XiaoQing: :)
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 哈哈
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 我刚才一直在抄 都不知道自己被T了
<LOL_> happyaron: 需要很多知识吗？
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 接下来是不是被T一分钟了  哈哈
<happyaron> LOL_: 似乎是的呀
<LOL_> happyaron: 你现在能尝试写出编译器吗？
<happyaron> LOL_: 显然不能
<LOL_> happyaron: 文件系统也很难写吗？
<happyaron> LOL_: 这不一定
<happyaron> LOL_: 基础的fat12似乎比较容易实现。
<LOL_> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> LOL_: 要是说复杂的，也有极其复杂的
<LOL_> happyaron: 拥有写出编译器的能力是不是就能自己写门语言出来
<happyaron> LOL_: 这话有点绝对吧，我也说不好
<happyaron> LOL_: 一个语言不光要能实现出编译器，还得设计得好
<LOL_> happyaron: 如果只是少部分人用呢
<happyaron> LOL_: 只要满足这些人的需要，就可以了
<LOL_> happyaron: limbo好像就很少人用
<happyaron> 不知道那是神码
<LOL_> happyaron: 不同语言编译后的hello,world一样吗？
 * wzlxx away
<happyaron> LOL_: 不一样
<L-----D> 不同语言输入hello world的方式也不一样 基本都有点差别
<LOL_> happyaron: 它们都输出了hello,world
<happyaron> LOL_: 或许可以说是“殊途同归”？
<LOL_> happyaron: 还是很难理解。。。
<tusooa> 输出结果一样。
 * MaskRay http://www.roesler-ac.de/wolfram/hello.htm
<LOL_> 输出结果一样，但它们的运算应该不一样吧
 * wzlxx linux有没有留读写磁盘特定扇区的API？
<foob> (let ((*ssss* 4321))
<foob>            (format t "~d" *ssss*)
<foob>            (setf ttt #'(lambda () (format t "~d" *ssss*))))
<wzlxx> CL？
<wzlxx> 高级
<foob> happyaron: (defvar *ssss* 1234)
<foob>            (let ((*ssss* 4321))
<foob>             (format t "~d" *ssss*)
<foob>             (setf ttt #'(lambda () (format t "~d" *ssss*))))
<foob> happyaron: 为什么 (funcall ttt)->1234?
<foob> wzlxx: 刚开始学
<foob> wzlxx: 而且我也不觉得这有什么高级的，只是比较冷门而已
<happyaron> foob: 额，不知道
<foob> happyaron: 我记得你还玩CL啊？
<wzlxx> foob: 呵呵，学吧，很好
<happyaron> foob: cfy玩，我刚被他拉上贼船
<foob> wzlxx: 呵呵
<foob> happyaron: 你的进度到那了
<wzlxx> 或者开始玩scheme
<happyaron> foob: 比你初级多了
<foob> happyaron: 晕，快俩月了我才看到变量 
<L-----D> lol
<happyaron> foob: 我才开始装sbcl
<foob> happyaron: 我记得昨晚你和cfy讨论的问题很深奥的啊
<happyaron> 我俩讨论啥了。。。
 * XiaoQing 在家窝了好几天了  出门玩一会儿~
<XiaoQing> 作业神马的  全都忘记~~
<foob> happyaron: 好像是数据库方面的吧，我也没看懂
 * LOL_ 原来这个世界有那么多的语言和hello,world现在，那个叫whirl的hello,world真是太吓人，
<wzlxx> XiaoQing: XiaoQing 是女生？
<Cherrot> 控制反转(IoC)或依赖注入(DI)是不是就是依赖倒置？
 * LOL_ 还有那个whitespacs的hello,world
<L-----D> Cherrot, 依赖倒置是什么意思？
 * LOL_ 还有那个xlogo语言。。。
<MaskRay> m4是最短的
<Cherrot> L-----D: 在 Headfirst设计模式上接触这一设计原则的，具体是应用的哪个模式里的让我给忘了 sorry...
<L-----D> 哦 你是说dependecy inverse
<XiaoQing> wzlxx: 对啊
<Cherrot> L-----D: 应该是吧。。
<XiaoQing> wzlxx: 我先出门了  等会聊
<XiaoQing> 88~
<wzlxx> XiaoQing: 呵呵，我说呢，这里女生太少了
 * Cherrot 哇 有异性啊
<L-----D> Cherrot, 应该说差不多 
 * LOL_ 那个spiral是*语言吗，里面充满了*
<happyaron> foob: 嗯，是用cl写的一个把po文件经过处理按要求导入到数据库的程序。
<Cherrot> L-----D: 了解了:)
<L-----D> Cherrot, dependency inverse模式一般用来实现IoC Container
<foob> happyaron: 深奥，不解
<Cherrot> L-----D: 那看来就是了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 引号问题额。
<L-----D> IoC外涵更广
<L-----D> 至少还得有adapter
<LOL_> MaskRay: 里面竟然有redcode
<L-----D> locator
<L-----D> 等等
<LOL_> MaskRay: 你知道玩redcode的mars怎么弄吗？
<LOL_> Ook语言只有Ook?..
<MaskRay> LOL_: 不知道
<LOL_> #Hello World for the m4 macro processor
<LOL_> Hello
<kk> LOL_, 好  ㍨ 
<LOL_> Limbo is the programming language of the Inferno OS (from Lucent Bell Labs)
<happyaron> :q
<tusooa> > "tjjtds(`hello, world') " * 500
<kk> tusooa, tjjtds(`hello, world') tjjtds(`hello, world') tjjtds(`hello, world') tjjtds(`hello, world') tjjtds(`
 * LOL_ 这个G-Code又是啥东东，
<LOL_> 看见Delphi了。。。
<LOL_> 刚差点睡着，
<Cherrot> 源里的 alien-arena 单人模式除了自己以外没有其他人…… 谁知道是怎么回事？
<Stifler> yep
<stock-cn> Cherrot: 是个游戏吗
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的吗
<stock-cn> 各位领导，请问，最近有好玩的linux游戏或者好用的软件吗
<jiero> 没有人在此游玩？
<NoIE> stock-cn: 最近？最近一年吗？
<jiero> 谁记得 Apache 一个 index 项目啊。。。
<jiero> 我忘记了。。。
<stock-cn> NoIE: 最近一年的都可以阿
<jiero> 从 100 个 apache projects 里找。。。类似
<jiero> 找到了 Apache Tika！！！
<jiero> lol
<stock-cn> NoIE: 最近有什么热门的游戏和软件或者服务？
<stock-cn> gtalk可以拨手机号码了，看到没有？？？
<stock-cn> 有0.1美元
<jiero> stock-cn: 往美国播不是免费么
<jiero> stock-cn: 。。。
<jiero> stock-cn: 又耍android 了
<jiero> NoIE: 很难啊，表情作出一套来。
<jiero> NoIE: 我昨天首次尝试作出一类表情，之前我一直是胡乱做，然后看看能出什么变异风格。
<XiaoQing> wzlxx: 俺回来了
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 猫叔来啦~
<snugglecat> 买了台大台的直升模型
<snugglecat> 坑爹阿
<XiaoQing> 乃是 gf***？
<jiero> XiaoQing: 小倩
<snugglecat> 想在室外和儿子玩， 我都不会飞
<XiaoQing> jiero: 那太销魂了。。
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 木事。。 我刚才和妈妈一起吃饭  在看喜羊羊  我妈说我咋都看不懂。
<jiero> XiaoQing:  我才领悟到一件事情啊。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 啥
<jiero> XiaoQing: 前天，我碰到一个孩子，13岁，似乎其他人都不理解他，以为他疯疯的。
<snugglecat> 一飞上去就直接横过体育场围栏，跨过马路， 基本就没反应过来，就黑鹰坠落了
<snugglecat> 大的飞机基本就不配陀螺仪
<jiero> XiaoQing: 我劝他妈说，你要理解他就和他一起学他感兴趣的——这是我的切身看法呢。
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 你肯定是和你妈妈?
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 可能你是你妈旧情人的克隆
<jiero> gebjgd: 你。。。
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 你在说神马。。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不知道什么时候你会吐珍珠。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 珍珠当子弹杀人
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 去看电影 子宫 你就明白了
<NoIE> jiero: 我觉得。
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 木看过。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 玩这个 fps吧，windows only的。 http://www.legionsoverdrive.com/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Legions: Overdrive
<jiero> gebjgd: 感觉不错呢
<gebjgd> XiaoQing: 看过之后你就会对你妈另眼看待了
<NoIE> jiero: 应该找一个小萝莉，然后用照相机把她的表情都拍下来。这样即省时，又省力。而且还好看。
<XiaoQing> gebjgd: 我囧
<XiaoQing> 您老今天这么有闲心啊
<snugglecat> 儿子会玩小的，不会玩大的
<NoIE> stock-cn: 使命召唤8怎么样？
<jiero> NoIE: 我妹？
<snugglecat> 小的有陀螺仪， 好操纵
<NoIE> jiero: 您有妹妹吗？外借吗？
<gebjgd> jiero: 对 就是天天和你睡在一起的那个表妹
<gebjgd> jiero: 对 就是天天和你睡在一起的那个表妹
<gebjgd> jiero: 对 就是天天和你睡在一起的那个表妹
<stock-cn> NoIE: 哪里有下载哦
<jiero> gebjgd:  https://account.hirezstudios.com/tribesascend/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Tribes Ascend Beta
<snugglecat> 本来还准备让他连熟了，就实现我昨天的想法
<jiero> gebjgd: 去你。
<snugglecat> 结果飞机就坠落了
<stock-cn> 最近有热辣点的网站吗？
<NoIE> stock-cn: 哪里都有，能在 wine 下运行。
<stock-cn> 可以悄悄告诉我吗
<jiero> stock-cn: https://account.hirezstudios.com/tribesascend/.
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Tribes Ascend Beta
<jiero> NoIE: 用这个
<gebjgd> jiero: 你和你表妹结婚了么
<gebjgd> jiero: 就这么同居着? 不考虑将来了?
<gebjgd> jiero: 禽兽不如啊
<jiero> NoIE: 其实，我没玩过画面很好的 FPS 呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 去死。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你是疯子
<NoIE> jiero: 您的电脑配置怎么样？
<gebjgd> jiero: 睡自己表妹的人又不是我 你才是疯子
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。竟然用您。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 我的显卡是 GMA3000，可以玩奇差的3D 游戏
<NoIE> jiero: 谁让我年纪小。
<gebjgd> 您您您您您您
<jiero> NoIE: 你年纪小？
<gebjgd> NoIE: jiero 比你小
<gebjgd> NoIE: 他都没上过大学
<gebjgd> NoIE: 能比你小?
<NoIE> gebjgd: 哦，我不知道||我忘了。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 我以为你不小了呢。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: NoIE 84年的
<jiero> NoIE: 不过我是被大学踢飞了，所以也不小了。
<NoIE> gebjgd: 怎么知道的？
<gebjgd> NoIE: 你是刘王放
<jiero> NoIE: 他是老油条。。。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 你妈很有钱
<gebjgd> NoIE: 你用ubuntu
<jiero> gebjgd: 你在说什么？？？
<gebjgd> jiero: 恩 你是表妹杀手
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 靠表妹拿身份的人
<gebjgd> jiero: 膜拜
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我说过我妈妈很有钱吗?
<gebjgd> 彪妹~~~ 你还是那么销魂~~~
<jiero> NoIE: 别理他。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 说过
<jiero> NoIE: 这家伙有时候就发疯。。。
<jiero> 执行了 /ignore gebjed ...
<gebjgd> jiero: 恩我发疯起码不会伤害我的彪妹
<jiero> NoIE: CPU 是双核 2.33Ghz 的 E6550，玩不了什么新3D游戏。
<NoIE> jiero: 好像是这样。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 我能玩10年前的部分 3D 游戏
<NoIE> 为什么现在人都不喜欢台式机呢？因为现在的家用游戏机太强大了吗？
<NoIE> jiero: 2D 的游戏也有许多出色的。
<jiero> NoIE: 没时间玩很多游戏哦。
<jiero> NoIE: 玩的已经够多了。
<NoIE> jiero: 恩。
<jiero> NoIE: 玩 clonk rage 就够玩很久很久，如我还要，我可以去把买到的 humble indie bundle 能玩的都玩一下
<jiero> NoIE: 现在我又运行成功了 Savage XR，如果回到2009年疯狂的夏天也行。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 其实还可以直接参与作些游戏，做游戏关卡和小功能改出来不是很麻烦的事情
<gebjgd> jiero 2009年的和彪妹的疯狂夏天
<NoIE> jiero: 呵呵，不管是二维的还是三维的，我比较喜欢剧情丰富的游戏。
<jiero> NoIE: 哦，我是喜欢自己开创，看到不能修改的我就不喜欢。
<Iansun> ...
<jiero> Iansun: ？
<fvw> emacs 的 linum-mode 和 hideshow 只要折叠 移动起来就很慢 怎么办呢
<gebjgd> fvw: 用vim
<fvw> gebjgd: 以前用
<gebjgd> fvw: 现在用,就解决了问题了
<fvw> gebjgd: vim 没什么新意
<gebjgd> fvw: vs有新意
<gebjgd> XD
<fvw>  gebjgd: XD 什么意思
<gebjgd> fvw: 侧过头
<fvw> gebjgd: vs 不参加讨论
<fvw> gebjgd: 哦 坏笑
<alvin_rxg> Fetched 34.8 MB in 4s (8,422 kB/s) 
<fvw> gebjgd: vim 虽快 emacs虽慢
<fvw> alvin_rxg: pt?
<alvin_rxg> ?
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 教育网很正常
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 挺快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 16m?
<fvw> 网速快也真正常
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 學生宿舍，直接鏈接 uni 的源
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 相當于內網吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 平時 http 下東西也可以 1MB/s
<LOL_> 腐朽的资本主义社会。。。
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 正常
<fvw> gebjgd: vim 你都用什么插件
<gebjgd> fvw: 没插件
<gebjgd> fvw: 自己家用连配置都没有
<fvw> gebjgd: 没入门
<gebjgd> fvw: 公司倒是有
<fvw> gebjgd: 无配置的vim 还能用下 emacs就不行
<LOL_> foob: 大师好
<foob> LOL_: 你好
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cninin.com/software/6657.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<foob> LOL_: 啥东东
<LOL_> foob: 大师现在在干啥
<foob> LOL_: 看小说
<LOL_> foob: 书名
<foob> 致命武力
<foob> LOL_: 你最近在干啥 ？
<LOL_> foob: 也是看网络小说
<foob> LOL_: 是啊
<LOL_> foob: 喜欢啥类型的?
<foob> LOL_: 就这类型的
<LOL_> foob: 没看过。。。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 应该是刘万方
<foob> LOL_: 这本写的不错
<foob> LOL_: 你都看过些啥网络小说 ？
<LOL_> foob: 亵渎 堕落之王 炼狱天使 骑士的血脉 尘缘 星云的彼端 不死医神 。。。
<foob> LOL_: 一本没看过
<LOL_> foob: 。。。你没看过玄幻吧
<LOL_> foob: 诛仙 飘渺之旅 总听过吧
<foob> LOL_: 看过
<LOL_> 或者 暗黑之路
<foob> LOL_: 都 看过，不过说实话，这两本都不怎么样
<LOL_> foob: 嗯，这两本是不怎么样，亵渎还是很不错的，还有星云的彼端
<foob> LOL_: 没看过
<LOL_> foob: 。。。
<foob> LOL_: 我比较喜欢，南派三叔和天下霸唱的书，有情节
<LOL_> foob: 鬼吹灯？
<foob> LOL_: 还有别的几本
<LOL_> foob: 南派三叔写过啥
<foob> 盗墓笔记，
<foob> 大漠苍狼，这本前两天刚看完，正准备看黄河鬼棺
<LOL_> 盗墓笔记貌似有剽窃之嫌。。。
<foob> 我觉得算同人吧
<foob> 有些情节和鬼吹灯对得上号
<foob> 说是同人好像也不对
<LOL_> 所以俺就不看盗墓笔记，因为看过鬼吹灯就行了
<foob> 只是有些地方和鬼吹灯对得上号，感觉上就是一个世界的两组人物
<foob> 只是开头一部分对得上
<LOL_> 就好像当年的七界传说剽窃诛仙一样恶心
<foob> 七界没意思 
<foob> 诛仙也很无聊明明是武侠，干嘛非得冠个仙的名，没意思 
<LOL_> 七界传说是我看过的最恶心的一本书，比善良的死神还要恶心
<LOL_> 诛仙是改编于暗黑之路
<foob> 茅山后裔挺不错的
<LOL_> 暗黑之路还是很不错的，可惜太监了
<foob> 还有本后续小说风格差不多，不过没看完，不知道现在写完了没
<LOL_> 好书都好太监，要不就烂尾，不烂尾的就成了经典
<LOL_> 亵渎还是很不错的
<LOL_> 堕落之王就是烂尾
<LOL_> 炼狱天使就是太监
<LOL_> 骑士的血脉好像也太监了
<foob> 我一般都找完本看，要不会很不爽
<LOL_> 卡徒太装b
<LOL_> 人途太杂，武侠加修真，加高科技，，，
<foob> 网络小说大多装B
<foob> 所以鬼吹灯一类的才会显折特别
<LOL_> 淫术炼金士还可以
<foob> 不看，看这名我都不想看
<LOL_> 金鳞岂是池中物就一垃圾，不知为啥那么多人看
<LOL_> 龙战士看不下去
<iMadper> arch是不是不允许单独挂载/usr了？
<foob> 慢慢找吧，总有好的
<LOL_> 阿里布达年代纪看过一点
<phoenixlzx> Hi
<foob> iMadper: 应该不会
<kk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍫ 
<iMadper> foob: 你的是独立的/usr?
<foob> iMadper: 没有
<LOL_> 少妇白洁太垃圾了，
<phoenixlzx> ipad上居然没有像样的IRC客户端，能用的都是收费的
<iMadper> foob: 恩
<foob> LOL_: 你大几了
<iMadper> LOL_: 门房秦大爷的故事
<LOL_> 大一
<LOL_> iMadper: 不好看
<LOL_> iMadper: 炼狱天使好看
<foob> iMadper: arch也是linux没理由不允许的，要不fstab不是就没存在的意义 
<iMadper> foob: 我每次开机， 都提示： /usr is mounted, It's not allowed
<LOL_> 睡着的武神看不懂。。。
<iMadper> LOL_: ...
<LOL_> iMadper: 小芳芳童话集是不是太监了
<foob> iMadper: 参数呢？你自己写的，还是装系统的时候指定的/？
<iMadper> foob: 参数就是default
<iMadper> foob: 系统自己写的， 我没改过
<iMadper> LOL_: 没看过~
<foob> 那不应该？你现在还是进不了系统？
<iMadper> foob: 恩
<LOL_> iMadper: 骑士的血脉还是不错的
<iMadper> LOL_: 只看过高等数学
<iMadper> LOL_: 还都没看懂
<foob> iMadper: 这个就真不知道了，系统自己写的，应该没事的
<iMadper> foob: 哎， 没办法了~
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 阿姨，， 我要 OP
<foob> iMadper: 还有我觉得个人电脑没必要把挂载分区搞的太多
<iMadper> foob: 硬盘大
<iMadper> foob: 不在乎这个~
<foob> iMadper: 正因为硬盘大才没必要的
<LOL_> iMadper: 感觉那个用极坐标画的阿基米德螺线还是不错的，还有那个蝴蝶，
<CyrusYzGTt> EFF ready to sue if "innocent customers" can't get Megaupload data back 
<iMadper> foob: 我以前var不分出来，后来log变得超级大， 都没法装软件了， 之后才开始单分出来的
<foob> iMadper: 你现在用什么系统啊
<iMadper> 我老爸的win7
<LOL_> iMadper: xp is best!
<iMadper> LOL_: way？
<iMadper> LOL_: why
<iGoogle> 极坐标的蝴蝶？ 给看看。 LOL_
<iMadper> 。。。。
<caleb-> 居然在讨论 H 小说
<LOL_> iMadper: 因为现在网吧还是xp
<foob> 呵呵，双系统还是有必要的啊！！！！
<caleb-> 真棒啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Encryption only helps secure your data when the keys are a secret, a lesson learned the hard way by Ernst and Young and Regions Financial.
<iMadper> LOL_: 网吧是最好的？？
<snugglecat> 何铭慧
<LOL_> iGoogle: google去， lol
<foob> caleb-: 都是正经小说 ，哈哈
<iGoogle> LOL_: 死家伙。胡说的吧。
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神，推荐几本
<NoIE> gebjgd: 为什么是刘万方？
<caleb-> LOL_: 去矽统或龙空吧
<LOL_> iGoogle: 你可以wiki下极坐标，里面有那个蝴蝶
<CyrusYzGTt> Apple Security Advisory 2012-001 v1.1, (Sat, Feb 4th)
<LOL_> caleb-: 听说有个啥小说频道，那是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> Earlier today, Apple announced v 1.1 of the Security update 2012-001. The advisory announced the availability of Security Update for Mac OSX10.6.8 that addresses a compatibility issue, and the removal of security fixes that were present in original update for Snow Leopard. I am not confident why Apple removed security fixes from the original release, but maybe one of our readers can help us understand the issues behind the ImageIOsecurity fix 
<CyrusYzGTt> removal.
<CyrusYzGTt> Adobe security and privacy director Brad Arkin urges the security industry to focus on the latest exploit techniques and develop mitigations that make exploit writing costly.
<LOL_> caleb-: 你有没有炼狱天使后面的或骑士的血脉或姐夫的荣耀，求
<CyrusYzGTt> Kaspersky buys out equity firm; keeps security company private
<CyrusYzGTt> Bitcoin = $5.37
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..麼事？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 有钱啊
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 可以换 $ 600 真的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 這是最新的兌換率
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jiero> 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 給我點，，我只有 500 mBTC
<fvw> 原来 freenode 有11115 频道
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 0
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 不同的，，每天都有新建的和撤銷的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 拿來
<CyrusYzGTt> Lorem Ipsum and Twitter Trends in Malware
<CyrusYzGTt> A couple of years ago I wrote about malware attacks that used Twitter API to generate domain names for their malicious sites using trending topics as keys in the domain generating algorithm.
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 
<CyrusYzGTt> pple has released security updates for Apple OS X Lion 10.7 to 10.7.2, OS X Lion Server 10.7 to 10.7.2, Mac OS 10.6.8, and Mac OS X Server v 10.6.8 to address multiple vulnerabilities. These vulnerabilities may allow an attacker to execute arbitrary code, cause a denial-of-service condition, obtain sensitive information, and bypass security restrictions.
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 别发了行不,看见英文就讨厌
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ lol
<LOL__> iGoogle: 看到那个蝴蝶图像了吗
<iGoogle> 谁知道你说的是那样的
<iGoogle> 收缩到0的，肯定不好看。
<LOL__> 你以为是啥样的
<LOL__> 有彩虹曲线和高斯那个啥方程的图也挺好看的
<LOL__> 其实那个啥非欧几何空间的图才是真的很好看
<foob> LOL_：你现在C学的怎么样了
<LOL__> foob: 早忘光了,学的慢,忘的快,现在刚开看Pascal
<pylaurent> test 不知道能不能发送
<pylaurent> 请问我发的各位大牛能看到吗？
<foob> LOL__: 听说Pascal和c有很我地方相同 
<foob> 相似
<snugglecat> “现实总是复杂而混乱的”，他在一封电邮中这样告诉赫芬顿邮报，“有些意识形态一般会剔除所有混乱的部分，然后采取一种更简单的解决方法。因此，认知能力不是特别强的屁民自然是会容易陷入到那些简单化的意识形态里啦。”
<foob> 真的假的啊
<snugglecat> 在说我么
<iGoogle> 屁民是在说你
<pylaurent> = =|||
<pylaurent> 我不能发送么。。。
<iGoogle> LOL__: 直接来perl
<iGoogle> pylaurent: 发生啥
<snugglecat> :)
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 不是说改cgf
<LOL__> iGoogle: 写Delphi .net c#那个大牛是真的很牛吗? 
<snugglecat> o 
<pylaurent> 恩能正常发送  Thanks
<gfowcgf> 好吧
<iGoogle> 写语言的，都牛。
<pylaurent> 我们是不是不能在英文频道上发言？  比如 #archlinux？
<iGoogle> roylez: 还没去公司？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不出来
<LOL__> iGoogle: 人家写了三门语言,还写Turbo pascal建立了Borland
<iGoogle> pylaurent: . irc  是自由的地方
<iGoogle> LOL__:  有一次就有第2次。
<iGoogle> 就像你和某妹子
<pylaurent> iGoogle: 为什么我在#archlinux发言，显示“Cannot send to channel”
<iGoogle> pylaurent: 进去了？
<iGoogle> 被+b了？
<LOL__> iGoogle: 那Limbo为啥没人用,
<roylez> iGoogle: 显然没
<roylez> LOL__: 双尾巴？
<pylaurent> iGoogle: 恩？
<iGoogle> roylez: 你准备造反？
<iGoogle> pylaurent: 搜索irc的文章，看+b
<iGoogle> 或者看会议模式。
<roylez> iGoogle: 我还造反，我就是大boss
<pylaurent> iGoogle: google搜索？
<iGoogle> roylez: nnnd 你磕药了？ lol
<LOL__> roylez: 嗯,你咋不带帽子了?
<roylez> iGoogle: ...
<roylez> LOL__: 戴帽子干啥？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: .
<iGoogle> boss都是光头形象，不能带帽子
<roylez> adam8157: 周末真不好玩
<roylez> iGoogle: ... ee你泄顶了？
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<adam8157> iGoogle: 小e 你来啦
<iGoogle> 你才boss啊
<roylez> adam8157: 决定用啥写blog了没？
<iGoogle> 臭蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 先那样吧... 以后要是玩儿ROR了再说
<iGoogle> 写啥博。直接勃起就是。
<roylez> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 祝贺蛋蛋勃起
<iGoogle> 打仗去
<LOL__> roylez: 你平时不就喜欢没事带个帽子挂在#ubuntu-cn的最上面吗,仅次于Chanserv,  lol
<roylez> adam8157: 我决定不玩ROR了
<adam8157> roylez: why
<roylez> adam8157: 这几天被虐够了。我只是把activerecord换成datamapper，一坨坨的毛病
<roylez> adam8157: 打算去玩monk了。monk + redis + ohm + rspec + sinatra + haml + unicon + nginx + compass + scss
<adam8157> roylez: 0_0
<roylez> adam8157: 这一溜的关键字，你认得几个？ lol
<adam8157> roylez: 三个
<roylez> adam8157: good
<MaskRay> 好多ruby lib?
<pylaurent> = =
<adam8157> MaskRay: 喜欢ruby不?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 喜欢啊，但更喜欢haskell ocaml
<adam8157> MaskRay: 0_0
<roylez> adam8157: http://hxx.xiaochang.gov.cn/web/ShowArticle.asp?ArticleID=54
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 花西菜肴
<namoamitabuddha> 我几乎每次第一次开机无法连无线网，不知道啥原因。
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我还是比你实际, 你这俩都不咋用于生产
<roylez> MaskRay: adam8157 说的有理
<roylez> MaskRay: 你太高端了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 不知道如何看待函数式和命令式。
<MaskRay> roylez: ruby应用也比python少很多啊
<L-----D> namoamitabuddha, 一般你用的不是intel主板的无线网卡 就容易有这问题
<roylez> MaskRay: 哪里少啊。海一样的gem
<L-----D> namoamitabuddha, 我是指ubuntu
<MaskRay> adam8157: 体会思想，能学到东西
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: 对
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: 不是 ubuntu
<adam8157> roylez: 我老了
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: ipw2200
<roylez> adam8157: 咋了？
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 我以前的笔记本就这网卡
<adam8157> roylez: 新东西玩不起了
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 没这种问题吧？
<roylez> adam8157: ...... 
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 显然没有
<namoamitabuddha> 特别最近感受特明显
<MaskRay> ML不算新，比C++还早10年呢
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: 你说你只在 ubuntu 发现类似问题？
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: 你看看 ipw2200 模块开机有没有自动加载吧
<L-----D> namoamitabuddha, 那也不是 笔记本上没装过其他发行版
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 没有加载会能联网？
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: 我在用 Debian, 以前用 ArchLinux, 也是最近才注意到这类问题的。
<L-----D> 以前笔记本问题还要多 最近几年已经算大有进步了
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 没有加载 wicd 能工作？他提示已连接。
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: .
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: 更加奇葩的是，我重新连接下，在刚连接的几秒能上网，之后又不能了。
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac294888/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 鸭子们，你们敢不敢走快一点！！！ - AcFun.tv
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: 重启能解决就很奇怪了。我以前用 network-manager 的时候重启 network-manager 的 daemon 都没用，但 reboot 恰恰解决
<roylez> L-----D: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac15177/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 【斯密达】韩国美女 - AcFun.tv
<roylez> L-----D: 真想斩了你
<L-----D> ....
<L-----D> 跟我有什么关系
<roylez> L-----D: L---- ----D
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: 你用下来就 ubuntu 有？
<L-----D> 我笔记本只装过ubuntu
<MaskRay> 鸭酱。。
<caleb-> 小说频道很渣，早就被起点干掉了
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: ==
<L-----D> namoamitabuddha, 而且不是新本 现在新本都是用nv的自动切换显卡
<L-----D> 我很怀疑ubuntu能否支持
<namoamitabuddha> L-----D: 很久没用 ubuntu 了
<pylaurent> 请问有没有什么好用的vps可以搭建个人博客？
<L-----D> 国内的还是国外的？
<pylaurent> 国内
<pylaurent> 国外也可以
<L-----D> http://www.lowendbox.com/
<kk> L-----D,啥网址y Low End Box - Cheap VPS Hosting Providers Listing & Reviews
<pylaurent> L-----D: 支持ipv6么
<L-----D> 这只是个review 网站 你得自己去找
<pylaurent> THX～
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7e03294ajw1dpqa0luk5zj.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/Q0oUg.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: imgur ban了jandan，难道说jandan比reddit更有杀伤力？
<adam8157> roylez: reddit惹不起, 而且用户也多是imgur中意的吧
<roylez> adam8157: 恩。jandan团没办法到米国去围观。reddit团就可以
<roylez> adam8157: 这样不错 http://i.imgur.com/uZ7nF.gif
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/naqgO.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 米国的肥皂真有创新能力
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/hupQM.jpg
<foob> cfy: HI
<foob> cfy: 问你几个问题，http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/115286
<cfy> foob: 我看看
<cfy> foob: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Lisp#Kinds_of_environment
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Common Lisp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> foob: 你先看着
<foob> cfy: OK
<jiero> roylez: 。。。那么老的设计啊，
<jiero> 人哦用、
<roylez> cfy: c，你复活了？
<jiero> roylez: 肥皂不是中心为实体塑料/金属么。
<roylez> jiero: 太浪费了。用空气
<jiero> roylez: 。。。断了怎么办？
<jiero> lol
<roylez> jiero: 断了说明你渣
<jiero> roylez: :+
<jiero> roylez: 给主席画像去。。。
<jiero> roylez: 用你真人。
<cfy> roylez: ..
<roylez> jiero: http://imgur.com/5MZQ5
<kk> roylez,啥网址y how i feel as a christian on reddit - Imgur
<adam8157> roylez: 老老实实从头做 Learn Python the hard way
<adam8157> roylez: 中
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 我真心同情你
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥
<roylez> adam8157: 别python了，看着这条船在沉
<jiero> roylez: 我记得小时候有次我去亲戚做经理的酒店，讨厌吃东西就跑到他们办公室里改造恶作剧。
<jiero> adam8157。。。
<jiero> adam8157我做完了，然后彻底忘记了。。。
<jiero> adam8157 自此我认定我是记忆力掉渣的垃圾。。。
<jiero> adam8157 不报任何希望自己作出 gnome-shell extension
<roylez> jiero: http://imgur.com/576TS
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Fuck, fuck, fuck
<jiero> roylez: 那天我在 imgur 点了一个钮，进了全是裸体女人的分页。。。
<roylez> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez: 给你吧。。。因为垃圾的 google chrome 怎么删除历史记录我都没得知。。。现在输入 imgur这个就显示。 
<jiero> http://imgur.com/r/nsfw roylez 是你的了
<kk> jiero,啥网址y r/nsfw on Imgur
<roylez> jiero: 早知道这个分类了。你真渣
<L-----D> 哈哈
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 。。。难道是你给我的！！1
<jiero> lol
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> tusooa: 图骚。
<roylez> tusooa: http://i.imgur.com/4iHTR.gif
<jiero> tusooa:  画出同样风格的表情的画，从现在出现的候选品中，你选哪个作为基础风格？
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/YkWJj.gif
<jiero> roylez: 太假，那个人竟然不丢掉
<jiero> roylez: 感觉就是特效处理了
<roylez> adam8157: 猫王 http://i.imgur.com/wNIQ5.png
<roylez> tusooa: http://i.imgur.com/P0xOd.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/5x78f
<kk> roylez,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/psyvV.png
<croner> hi
<kk> croner, 好  ㍭ 
<croner> robot
<jiero> tusooa: 说话
<tusooa> jiero: 。
<tusooa> jiero: 话
<tusooa>  :em04 
<jiero> tusooa: 觉得哪个风格好啊？
<jiero> tusooa: 我现在没有头脑呢。
<tusooa> jiero: 啥风格
<jiero> tusooa: 表情啊
<tusooa> jiero: 额。
<jiero> tusooa: 到目前未知，都是在找风格作为根基，还没开始创作
<tusooa> .
<jiero> tusooa: 你的nick很奇怪
<jiero>  tusooa 把照片发给我吧
<tusooa> jiero: eexp又不让用Use-GentooLinux
<tusooa> jiero: 你看这不 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2630477&f=15#p2630477 
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<tusooa> jiero: 你要的svg
<cfy> happyaron: 擦，无奈了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似线程出了问题。。。
<jiero> tusooa:  tuso otneg
<tusooa> jiero: 啥
<jiero> tusooa: 不明白，你的 svg 是打不开的。
<cfy> happyaron: 实际测试情况是，可以最多快2秒。。。总共跑12秒的情况下。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 双核
<tusooa> jiero: 咋可能。
<tusooa> jiero: cp到文件，fx预览
<jiero> tusooa: 把上面两行删除了就行了
<tusooa> jiero: 额。那就删吧
<jiero> tusooa: 根据firefox的错误提示
<tusooa> 居然不能注释？
<jiero> tusooa:  svg 的注释是这样吗？
<tusooa> jiero: svg是xml啊。。
<roylez> adam8157: facebook.... http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.git/189776
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Gmane Loom
<jiero> tusooa: 看到gedit里识别的不够好。
<jiero> tusooa: 这是什么表情。。。
<jiero> tusooa: 你要木瓜表情集合？
<tusooa> jiero:  :em01 
<jiero> tusooa: 其实网上倒是没见这类的哦，木瓜累得，看起来真的发傻的类型
<tusooa>  :em06
<jiero> tusooa: 就做你这样的吧。
<tusooa> ..
<jiero> tusooa: 你喜欢什么食物。
<jiero> tusooa: 对了，照片拿来啊
<jiero> tusooa: 对对照片发给我 
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> jiero: 不给
<jiero> tusooa: 为什么呢
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。
<XiaoQing> tusooa: 是妹子不~
<jiero> tusooa: 你不是妹子啊。
<gebjgd> XiaoQing (~Administr@119.191.181.253) has left #ubuntu-cn <----又一个勇猛的XXadmin党
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ XiaoQing 就是 maya ,,,
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: maya是谁?
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. 就是 丫頭，， 
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 不认识
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> xiaoqing 就是 maya????
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 好吧，，就是 叫 adam8157 當叔的
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 叫 CyrusYzGTt 滚蛋的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 不认识
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 貓叔
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 好吧，， 不知道就算了，。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 敏慧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..額
<gfowcgf> darkwhite, ....
<gfowcgf> darkwhite, 我不黑， 我只是暗白
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 米国的公司，玩股票的 http://i.imgur.com/mJs8u.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 个个都是4屏
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去过一个，reception3屏
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ... 在米国还是天朝？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦这年头，我刚从同学聚会回来，别人问我是干啥的，立马席间有2人问为啥不去[某公司]
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 天朝
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 某公司太狠了，声势浩大
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...你同学干裂头了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是，Google的行政
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: google在这边还剩什么？
<MeaCulpa> 还有一个是某网络公司
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开发
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开发，测试，基本都是技术了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: en，成了outsourcing了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 阿三化了
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 当然要稍微牛一点吧
<MeaCulpa> 貌似还有乱搞算法的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 比阿三牛一点吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 算法，不出来自己混，其实还是码农啊
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: 您可算归位了
<tenzu> roylez: 刚跟夫人看完电影回来
<roylez> tenzu: 啥电影？
<tenzu> roylez: mission impossible 4
<roylez> tenzu: 毫无兴趣
<MeaCulpa> MI:4 是拍得最好的一部M:I
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ,,銷魂頭MM, 給我OP
<tenzu> roylez: 电影院里看, 效果还行. 主要是女王比较喜欢
<roylez> tenzu: 不如看喜羊羊
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 那个演杀手的法国女星很hot
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 主席说给那就给
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 严重同意
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ,,好吧，，
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: Lea 啥的
<tenzu> roylez: 我想看饭局也疯狂来着
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..竹蓆，，我要 OP
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 几乎是不化妆的感觉，还是很诱人
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 不记得名字, 不过我喜欢她那个类型的
<roylez> tenzu: 踢了他 lol
 * tenzu copy
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 是啊，完全没有彩妆的感觉
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我觉得是那种骨架小的肉感mm
<roylez> tenzu: skinny 
<tenzu> roylez: 绝对silky
<roylez> tenzu: 等年关过完，应该就有片子看了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你为啥不买gewara的券？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 尊夫人那边不要钱？
<tenzu> 有点像IT crowd里那个女主角
<roylez> tenzu: 寒假放完了没？
<tenzu> roylez: 听说20号前后开学
<roylez> tenzu: ...比我狠
<tenzu> 不知道是不是真的, 感觉应该没那么晚
<roylez> tenzu: 你下学期要上讲台么？
<tenzu> roylez: 我猜测不需要
<roylez> tenzu: 带学生么？
<tenzu> roylez: 这个就不好说了. 保不准大老板甩两个master过来, 也可能没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ? 我看电影都是夫人单位福利顺带的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咱单位那点算毛~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果然
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/5Ls3C.jpg 米国人水深火热
<tenzu> roylez: 英制单位实在是让我头大...
<MeaCulpa> 美国就是度量衡只妖
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 美国人日期表示也很傻
<tenzu> 还好NTU的计算题给两种单位
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 英国自己都不用了的英制他们都在用
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我倒是习惯MMDDYY, 可是坡国都是DDMMYY, 让我错乱了
<roylez> tenzu: 香港的超市用磅，菜市场用16两的那个斤...
<tenzu> roylez: 这个就太妖了啊
<roylez> tenzu: 英国殖民过的地方很多用这种奇怪度量衡的
<yall> %Y-%d-%m嘛。
<yall> %Y-%m-%d嘛。
<tenzu> roylez: 为了不出错, 我从来都是Jan 01这么写
<roylez> tenzu: ...我也一样。英国人米国人闹不清
<tenzu> roylez: 曾经有个NTU的associate prof, 跟我讨论platform尺寸, 结果因为他只会英制我只会ISO而无法沟通
<roylez> tenzu: ........
<roylez> tenzu: 曾经有人算过。如果nasa改iso，每年能省几百亿美元
<tenzu> roylez: 图纸上是mm啊, 可是这家伙根本不知道100mm有多长, 那没法说了
<roylez> tenzu: 就一巴掌的宽带啊，多直观
<tenzu> roylez: 擦, 人家跟我说一英尺是多少多少, 多好记啊, 我只能流汗
<roylez> tenzu: 英尺..... 某个皇帝的肘子吧？
<tenzu> roylez: 我记得是
<tenzu> roylez: 还有还船上用桶当体积单位...
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez: 这都是当年船舶制图时候的妖孽单位
<roylez> tenzu: 这个只在大航海时代和海盗片里面见过
<tenzu> roylez: 那看来我学的是真知识
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 记熟了这些玩意，你能评 真.叫兽 了
<snugglecat> 北京有精神啦
<tenzu> roylez: 那我得死
<snugglecat> 别
<snugglecat> 生命可贵啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: gsa password expires in 2 days.... 无视
<snugglecat> 生命诚可贵， 爱情价更高
<foob> cfy: 给说说Lisp的动态变量呗，英文我看不懂的哎
<foob> cfy: Lisp中函数形参算动态变量还是词法变量 ？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: expire了麻烦
<cfy> happyaron: 能提高20%的速率吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有啥麻烦的
<cfy> foob: 我看看。。其实我也不太清楚
<foob> cfy: OK
<tenzu> 我的cjb和ubuntu中文早expired了...
<roylez> tenzu: http://imgur.com/a/yfhv8  挂烫能有这么好的效果么？
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Home Theatre Project! - Imgur
<cfy> foob: 貌似如果有见到全局变量，函数定义的时候，里面的，就是动态的？
<cfy> foob: 然后如果是(let这种的，应该是词法的。
<cfy> foob: 定义以后，再见到，别的也无所谓了。
<foob> cfy: 难道Lisp里的动态变量不是指定那些可以动态绑定的变量吗？
<cfy> foob: 动态绑定的？
<yunfan> cfy: let不是scheme的么 cl里也有么
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。
<cfy> yunfan: 有`
<fengya90> c++标准库里有没有类似python的os模块里提供的那种api，例如改变当前目录？
<foob> CL-USER> (defun foo (x)
<foob>            (format t "~d" x)
<foob>            (let ((x 12))
<foob>              (format t "~d" x))
<foob>            (format t "~d" x))
<foob> FOO
<foob> CL-USER> (foo 15)
<foob> 151215
<kk> foob:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cfy> foob: 看(defun a()abc)
<wwliu> 动态变量，这个动态是指动态生存期
<snugglecat> fengya90, 没有
<cfy> foob: 我觉得问题问错了。。。
<fengya90> snugglecat: 好吧，谢谢，这么悲惨的
<snugglecat> fengya90, c有
<fengya90> snugglecat: ...
<cfy> foob: 主要是绑定的方式不同
<cfy> foob: 都是动态作用域的貌似
<snugglecat> fengya90, man chdir
<cfy> foob: 只是一个函数的变量绑定的话，要看当时的环境。
<cfy> foob: 令一个已经绑定好了。(let ((c 3))(defun c()c))
<cfy> foob: (defvar d 3)(defun d()d)这种貌似要看
<snugglecat> 翠芳颖
<cfy> foob: (defvar d 3)(defun d()d),这个d具体绑在哪里要看情况。看当时d函数执行的
<cfy> foob: 属于我也不太会说，我也不一定理解对了，我明天，看看资料答复你吧。
<foob> cfy: 我感觉其实Lisp里动态变量和词法变量的界定很模糊
<foob> cfy: 书上说动态变量可以从任何位置被访问却有动态的生存期。
<foob> cfy: 这样的话很明显，只有全局变量具备这个特征了。
<cfy> foob: (let ((a 3)))
<fengya90> snugglecat: 多谢，解决了我的问题。这个chdir.h不能跨平台的是不是？
<cfy> foob: 这个a你觉得是啥？
<foob> 词法
<snugglecat> fengya90, 等等， 帮你查查
<foob> 它的作用域只在(let)内
<foob> cfy: 可我的问题是(let ((a 3)) a (let ((a 4)) a)))
<cfy> foob: One type of environment in Common Lisp is the dynamic environment. Bindings established in this environment have dynamic extent, which means that a binding is established at the start of the execution of some construct, such as a LET block, and disappears when that construct finishes executing: its lifetime is tied to the dynamic activation and deactivation of a block. However, a dynamic binding is not just visible within that
<cfy> block; it is also visible to all functions invoked from that block. This type of visibility is known as indefinite scope.
<foob> cfy: 其实我的问题是，词法变量，或者说局部变量是否具备动态特性
<snugglecat> fengya90, linux 的是 unistd.h 我看得另一个资料是 direct.h
<fengya90> snugglecat: 主要是在man的时候看到了这句"or the interface may not be implemented on Linux",虽然我这里可以
<cfy> foob: 我也很疑惑。。
<snugglecat> fengya90, 也有 dir.h 的
<snugglecat> http://topic.csdn.net/t/20041022/11/3480725.html
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: chdir()怎么用 - C/C++ / C语言
<foob> cfy: 越来越觉得不会英文学这些压力很大
<cfy> foob: 我看看，再答复你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看上那相机据说国内早就停产了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: fuji ax300
<alvin_rxg> o
<tenzu> roylez: 刚才洗脚去了
<fengya90> snugglecat: 算了，多谢，先解决我机器上能运行就行了，太晚了，不搞了，多谢
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac294590/
<cfy> foob: 你看的那本书？practical common lisp?
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 凤姐现身哥伦比亚大学征婚 传单堪比改错题 - AcFun.tv
<foob> cfy: (let ((a 3)) a (let ((a 4)) a))内层的a 可不可以理解成一个新的词法变量？我觉得不能啊，因为a已经出现过一次了。
<foob> cfy: 是
<snugglecat> direct.h 貌似是 c++ 的。不用
<cfy> foob: 这种应该是动态的，我觉得。
<cfy> foob: 不确定。
<cfy> foob: 全局变量，貌似是词法的。。。。
<cfy> 我晕了。。
<cfy> foob: 等我看完，再和你说。我现在只能说我不清楚。。。
<foob> cfy: 嗯
<tenzu> roylez: 看过, 听说她要到japan拍三级?
<cfy> foob: 你手里有common lisp the language 这本书么？
<foob> cfy: 没有
<roylez> tenzu: 她米国绿卡又保住了？人才啊
<cfy> foob: 去搞本来。好书
<foob> cfy: 我只有一本实用Common Lisp，你懂英文去英文频道问问去啊
<happyaron> cfy: 有电子版没，交出来
<tenzu> roylez: 以后没准儿会在American Idol里见到
<cfy> happyaron: 啥common lisp the language?
<happyaron> en
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 推荐个
<cfy> happyaron: 节约了2秒。。。。。如果单线程跑12的话。。
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac294942/
<foob> 我有本《ON Lisp》中文 的
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 全球女性罩杯分布统计图 - AcFun.tv
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没数码相机用
<happyaron> cfy: o
<cfy> foob: 这个，看书就行。。。我看看书。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 这本书不是给初学者看的。。
<foob> PDF版，但都说最好看懂了《实用Common Lisp》再看那个
<cfy> 好吧，
<happyaron> cfy: 我备着
<tenzu> roylez: 我个人的理论是，胸越大，说明这个物种所在的土地越贫瘠，子代出生后必须依靠母乳才能得以为生。而贫乳的地区恰恰反映出当地的物质丰富，食物繁多。出生婴儿不仅可以依靠母乳而且还有相当充裕的婴儿可以消化的食物存着导致亲代并不需要硕大的乳房来保证子代的存活。于是就贫乳基因得以留存下来。
<cfy> foob: 我也不明白现在。。。等我看完书
<foob> cfy: OK
<cfy> happyaron: foob: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/Common_LISP_the_Language-750-pages.pdf.bz2
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<foob> happyaron: 
<MeaCulpa> .
<snugglecat> tenzu, 错了
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 有道理
<snugglecat> tenzu, 物质丰富乳也可以很大， 只是用途改变了
<MeaCulpa> 总之我们先进的农耕文明在现在优势完全反了
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼，豌豆已经就绪，还差火炉
<snugglecat> tenzu, 贫瘠的是喂孩子， 物质丰富的是喂男人
<tenzu> 看来我得与时俱进了啊
<cfy> foob: 你的问题啥来着？
<tenzu> happyaron: 钢盔都戴上了?
<happyaron> tenzu: 马上就戴
<foob> 词法变量是否具备动态特性
<tenzu> happyaron: 太阳种的挺快啊
<foob> 或者说局部变量是否具备动态特性。
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac294922/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 日本大胃王小林尊半小时狂吞337只鸡翅刷新纪录 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> foob: 动态特性是啥？
<roylez> tenzu: 小林尊居然还活着
<happyaron> tenzu: 是啊
<foob> 就是动态变量的特性
<foob> 照目前来看，我感觉是具备的
<foob> 谁知道冰河那Y在那啊，叫来问问他
<snugglecat> 静态变量呢
<foob> snugglecat: 没有静态变量 
<foob> 只有词法变量，动态变量和常量，哭 
<tenzu> roylez: 这货是真变态
<roylez> tenzu: 他怎么每次都得冠军，居然还没死
<snugglecat> 有动态就应该有静态
<tenzu> roylez: 他是牛
<cfy> foob: 动态变量的特性是啥？
<snugglecat> 没有静态， 动态怎么定义出来的呢
<cfy> foob: 给专业术语，我都不知道你指啥
<foob> cfy: 全局变量
<foob> 我都转晕了
<snugglecat> 如果只有一种男人， 就不会称他为男人阿
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac294934/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 女生的口头禅！ - AcFun.tv
<snugglecat> 直接就全称 人
<snugglecat> 有男必有女
<snugglecat> 有阴必有阳
<snugglecat> 有动必有静
<snugglecat> 没有静态变量， 就不称动态变量了
<foob> cfy: 我换个问法吧，怎么区别动态生存期，这已经不是我刚开始想问的了，我晕了
<cfy> foob: 都是不定的。。。
<foob> cfy: 很杯具的，我不知道我想问的是什么 了
<cfy> foob: 。。
<foob> 在我看来，词法变量的动态变量Y的都一样
<snugglecat> 啥叫动态生存期？ 就是这个生存期和那个生存期的值不一样，叫动态生存期??
<foob> snugglecat: 非要说的话静态变量大概就是Lisp里的全局变量了，但它真不是静态的
<foob> snugglecat: Y的，最动态了
<snugglecat> 我疑惑的是啥叫动态生存期
<lei> 晚安
<foob> cfy: 我可不可以这样理解，除了全局变量之外，全是词法变量。
<cfy> foob: 不能吧
<foob> cfy: 还有，书上貌似说动态变量可以被LET或函数形参重新绑定 
<cfy> foob: 哪本书？
<cfy> foob: 不要貌似
<foob> cfy: 实用Common Lisp
<foob> cfy: 我现在就看这一本书
<cfy> foob: 具体点
<foob> cfy: 实用Common Lisp，第62页
<snugglecat> foob, http://mepub2kindle.sourceforge.jp/wp/?p=70 这个么
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: lisp 词法变量和动态变量 | ～～～～人生就是这么折腾
<cfy> foob: Scope refers to the spatial or textual region of the program within which references may
<cfy> occur. Extent refers to the interval of time during which references may occur.
<cfy>  
<cfy> foob: 中文，还是英文的？
<foob> cfy: 中文 ，我真的不懂英文
<cfy> foob: 嗯，然后呢？
<foob> snugglecat: 按这么说，除了let的，全是动态变量了？
<foob> cfy: 什么然后 ？
<cfy> foob: 不要说动态变量，啥的，动态作用域
<snugglecat> 刚给的那个地址，类似于引用数指针
<snugglecat> 看那意思
<cfy> foob: 动态作用域，词法作用域，不确定作用域
<cfy> foob: 别说变量
<snugglecat> http://blog.chinaunix.net/space.php?uid=20263484&do=blog&id=2978063 这个么
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 词法作用域与动态作用域的区别以及和闭包之间的关系_zhenze12345-ChinaUnix博客
<foob> cfy: 我已经晕了
<cfy> foob: 哦。动态变量，是不确定的作用域和动态的生存周期
<foob> cfy: 我先看看snugglecat给的这个
<cfy> foob: 貌似没有动态作用域
<foob> cfy: 就是这个，其实我觉得动态和词法的界定就这说的最详细了，就是还是不够清楚，我看着晕
<snugglecat> 前一个地址看的意思，就是一个 添加引用数的指针， 指针指向那个数据块时+1， 生存期退出指针引用-1， 直到引用数为0才将数据块释放
<snugglecat> 忘了那叫啥指针了
<foob> cfy: 可能刚才我打错了，反正我就是想搞明白那些是词法变量，那些是动态变量，动态变量是不是只有全局变量这一种
<foob> cfy: 说白了就是具体怎么区分它们，再分别给它们下一个定义。
 * foob 我想问的最终问题好像 就是这个
<foob> cfy: Snugglecat最后给的那个地址貌似说的明白些
<askingyj> 这里没人么?
<snugglecat> askingyj, 我算不
<snugglecat> foob, :)
<foob> snugglecat: 谢谢哈
<snugglecat> 不用
<snugglecat> 儿子在我母亲那 拉肚子
<foob> 比刚才明白点了，但还有些模糊
<cfy> foob:  o 
<askingyj> @snu, 哈哈 感觉人一下子冒出来咯
<askingyj> 你们有谁将ubuntu作为主要的桌面使用的？
<foob> askingyj: 很多人吧
<foob> cfy: 我现在感觉词法变量和动态变量就像一太极，推来推去的
<wwliu> 词法变量，动态变量的概念和区别，可以看看实用common lisp的第6章
<wwliu> 讲得很详细了
<cfy> foob: 好好看书
<foob> wwliu: 看了，但没搞明白
<askingyj> 这里有用blender的么，想交个朋友？
<wwliu> 哦哦
<wwliu> foob: 呵呵，那就爱莫能助了
<foob> wwliu: 我知道动态变量确切点的定义，但书上貌似没有啊
 * askingyj 没人理我。。
<wwliu> foob: 理解了就好
<foob> wwliu: 应该是理解了
<wwliu> 你问“是不是只有全局变量唯一一种动态变量”，我觉得你没有仔细看书
<wwliu> 或者你多看几次，写写代码，就好了
<foob> wwliu: 我的理解是，一个变量被LET或者函数形参，重新绑定时，它就是一个动态变量
<foob> 否则它就是一个词法变量。
<foob> wwliu: 是这样吗？
<wwliu> no
<foob> wwliu: /？？
<snugglecat> 扭伤脖子了怎么办
<foob> wwliu: （let ((x 10)) (defun foo () (incf x))),这里的X是词法变量对吧
<wwliu> 词法变量，很好理解了，c/java/python都支持，但lisp的lambda会将词法变量的生存期延长了，lambda外部也可访问
<snugglecat> 扭伤脖子怎么办阿
<foob> wwliu: (defun foo (x) x (let ((x 10)) x)))第一个X和第二个X有区别吗？区别是什么 ？
<foob> snugglecat: 找人给按摩
<foob> wwliu: 它们分别是什么变量？
<wwliu> 动态变量，神奇在于它有一个值绑定栈，新的绑定会压入栈的上层
<snugglecat> 好吧
<wwliu> 如果x不是动态变量，那么就没有区别，都是词法的
<wwliu> 这个是书上的例子吧
<foob> wwliu: 是啊，我一直想不通啊
<foob> wwliu: 我怎么确定一个变量是动态变量呢？
<wwliu> foob: 书上这个foo前面有(defvar *x* 10)
<foob> wwliu: 而且刚才的那个例子，结果是正确的啊
<wwliu> 那么它就是一个动态变量了
<wwliu> foob: 简单来说，如果一个变量用defvar, defparameter或DEClare等来定义，就是动态的
<foob> wwliu: (defun fun2 (iii) 
<foob>            (format t "~d~%" iii)
<foob>            (let ((iii 5))
<foob>              (format t "~d~%" iii)))我保证前面没有(defvar iii)
<foob> wwl
<foob> wwliu: 在这种情况下，iii只是词法变量吗？
<foob> wwliu: 但是看结果。和动态变量的结果是一样的啊，就是这里我高不清楚
<wwliu> 没错，这跟用C语言里写void f(int i) { { i = 5; } }一样，最里面的定义把外面的覆盖了
<wwliu> foob: java的编译器则不允许这样做
<foob> wwliu: 也就是说它们其实都是词法变量，那个貌似进栈的操作其实不是进栈
<wwliu> foob: 不是的
<foob> wwliu:  已经完全晕了
<wwliu> foob: 可以理解成，嗯，词法变量是创建一个同名的新变量，旧变量在词法作用域里面则看不到了
<wwliu> foob: 动态变量，则是同一个变量，值绑定栈上压了一个新值，其它地方也能看到这个新值
<foob> wwliu: 这样的话就和C里的foo(i){ {int i}} 一样了呗
<wwliu> foo(i){ {int i}} 这个就是词法变量
<foob> wwliu: 重名变量，词法作用域不同，所以虽然结果和动力变量的结果相同但内在机制不同，是吧
<foob> 动态变量 
<wwliu> 嗯，你这句话我不是太理解
<foob> 那我现在可以确定，（defvar）的变量都是动态变量，而(let)刚都是词法变量。函数形参，刚两都都有可能，是不？
<foob> wwliu: 我再测试下
<wwliu> foob: 嗯，其实不难的，或者你多看几次书，仔细推敲一下
<wwliu> let也不一定是词法变量
<wwliu> 看你let的是哪种
<foob> wwl
<wwliu> foob: 还是多看书想想吧，我能力有限说得不够清楚，呵
<foob> wwl
<madper> 出现这个问题， 是挂载出错了吗？ /usr/bin/file: cannot execute binary file
<foob> wwliu: 刚刚测试了，如果是动态变量的话，结果不同
<foob> madper: 权限对瓵
<foob> madper: 权限对吗？
<madper> foob: a+x
<madper> foob: 可能是挂载的方式不对
<madper> foob: 文件权限开到777也不行
<foob> madper: 那就不知道了，我也是新手
<madper> foob: thx
<foob> madper: 客气
<madper> foob: 对了， arch最近的更新确实是对/usr独立分区给了一棒槌， 我就是受害者
<madper> foob: http://mailman.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-general/2012-January/024124.html
<kk> madper ⇪ t: [arch-general] [mkinitcpio] support for /usr on a separate partition 
<foob> madper: /usr没必要占独立分区吧
<madper> foob: 恩， 确实没必要，问题是， 我已经分离他了
<madper> foob: 然后在新的mkinitcpio下面不能启动了
<madper> foob: 因为会强制e2fsck检查， 但是这个分区会被自动挂载， 所以检查肯定不会通过
<foob> madper: 不知道arch怎么搞的啊，不应该这样吧，我就是觉得UBUNTU强制的东西太多才跳过来的
<madper> foob: 如果加入fsck hook的话， 会取消这个检查，但是需要重新生成initcpio镜像
<madper> foob: 确实是这样的， 邮件列表里有开发人员出来讲了，刚发的那个连接就是
<foob> madper: 不懂，完全没看过这方面的东西，现在光一个动态变量搞的我头都晕了
<foob> madper: 这算Bug吗？如果是，那按arch的速度应该很快就会修复了吧
<madper> foob: 。。。
<madper> foob: 问题是， 我进不了系统， 他修复， 我也没办法呀..而且不算bug， 开发者说会尽快改进， 没说别的
<foob> madper: 我一般是装好能用了就什么也不管了，只管，上网看小说和电影，呵呵
<foob> madper: 修复模式也进不了？
<madper> foob: 我不出问题的时候，也什么都不管
<madper> foob: 进不去， filesystem check fail
<foob> madper: 这下可不好搞了
<foob> madper: 你不能用别的系统进去，给/usr搬搬家么？
<madper> madper: 修复模式只是不加载autodetect hook而已
<madper> foob: 这个难度超级大吧？
<foob> madper: 不知道，应该不会吧
<madper> foob: 算了， 先睡， 明天再说了~ bye~
<foob> bye
<franj> linux有好用的图形化的diff工具吗
<franj> 像beyond compare
<snugglecat> franj, meld
<gebjgd> franj: 显然有
<gebjgd> franj: 多了
<gebjgd> franj: 包管理器搜索下一堆出来
<franj> gebjgd: 我全部装下试试先，你常用的有？
<gebjgd> franj: mgdiff, tkdiff
<Bull-bull> 哇哦~
<Bull-bull> N9的IRC~
<gebjgd> Bull-bull: 不至于吧
<gebjgd> Bull-bull: 如此大惊小怪
<Bull-bull> =
<Bull-bull> =。=
<Bull-bull> 红名是什么命令来着？
<gebjgd> Bull-bull: 那叫高亮
<gebjgd> Bull-bull: 小白
<l0o0> 为什么我的/tmp下面有11G的东西
<l0o0> 这样提问是不是很冒昧？
<Bull-bull> 谢特，好吧，就鄙视我菜鸟吧，哈哈哈。
<gebjgd> l0o0: 删除就好了
<gebjgd> l0o0: 估计都是你看在线毛片看的
<Bull-bull> 那我重问，高亮肿么弄啊亲？
<gebjgd> Bull-bull: 打对方的昵称
<Bull-bull> gebjgd:=。=
<Bull-bull> 额…
<Bull_bull> gebjgd: 额
<Bull_bull> 怎么不是红的...
<Bull_bull> Bull-bull: 怎么回事怎么回事～
<Bull-bull> Bull_bull:e
<Bull-bull> 啊…红了…
<Bull-bull> 手机没有tab键…
<Bull-bull> Bull_bull, 哦~
<Bull_bull> Bull-bull: 自己喝自己说话...是有多寂寞～
<Bull-bull> gebjgd, 谢谢啦，哈哈~
<Bull-bull> help
<Bull-bull> Bull_bull, jhjij
<gebjgd> Bull-bull: 有tab键的路过
<Bull-bull> gebjgd, 哼！我找到了！哼！
<Bull-bull> gebjgd, 哈哈哈~
<gebjgd> Bull-bull: nokia那破系统
<Songfeng> gebjgd, 作为手机系统来说，塞班够用了。
<Bull-bull> maemo哪破了，哼！
<Bull-bull> maemo6啊，由于什么原因叫meego了，其实和平板的meego一点不一样~
<gebjgd> Songfeng: 但是那个不是手机系统 是智能手机系统
<Bull-bull> gebjgd, 塞班都过时了~
<gebjgd> Bull-bull: 显然
<Bull-bull> gebjgd, 嗯呗~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mediamarkt上的相机价格很便宜
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 買唄，你的需求不大
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在挑
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小巧 aa电池
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很难啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很难理解为什么要用专门的电池
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还是喜欢用aa电池的相机
<alvin_rxg> 為了競爭
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> 為了賺錢呀。
<alvin_rxg> 電池相比相機容易壞嘛，電池可以再生產賣唄
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很多相机都有aa电池的
<alvin_rxg> aa 電池是少數
<alvin_rxg> 准備晚餐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么fuji比佳能和sony的都便宜
<alvin_rxg> k.a
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 唉 不用aa电池的不想买
<Songfeng> gebjgd, 用AA电池的很少了。
<gebjgd> Songfeng: 对
<gebjgd> Songfeng: 卡片机小点的 aa电池的太少了.主要是考虑到续航能力
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的.我们以前那同学真有钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2005年出国的时候他就用了这个鼠标 http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p619518_Logitech-Wireless-Anywhere-MX-Laser-Maus-Schwarz-USB.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y Logitech Wireless Anywhere MX Laser Maus Schwarz USB - Computer Shop - Hardware,
<gebjgd> ofan: 买了上网本了?
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<ofan> gebjgd: 到usa了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 24号去
<ofan> o
<ofan> 貌似放春假
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/60526.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 日本流行比基尼女侍居酒屋 令男人们春心大发(图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> ofan: 对正好赶上spring break
<ofan> gebjgd: 春假23号结束。。。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 2月23日?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你肯定?
<ofan> gebjgd: 额 春假貌似是3月
<gebjgd> ofan: n the United States, spring break at the college and university level can occur from February to April, depending on term dates and certain holidays. Many K–12 institutions in the United States schedule their spring breaks around Easter and Passover.
<gebjgd> ofan: 3月我都在米国
<ofan> gebjgd: o 我这春假是19-25
<gebjgd> ofan: 才一周?
<ofan> gebjgd: 恩
<ofan> 卧槽  房东真个2货，合同上把名字都打错了
<gebjgd> ofan: 哈哈哈哈
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> nnd 还得去重新签一次
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这下不用其他的奇怪输入法了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我才发现我可以访问控制面板
<kk>  06:01
<alvin_rxg> ???
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 才发现我能够设置
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 竟然还有portable版本的网络电视
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
#ubuntu-cn 2012-02-05
<fengya90> 网易163镜像是不是挂掉了？
<stlifey> fengya90: 我用arch，刚装了个东西，一切正常
<fengya90> stlifey: 我也用arch，刚刚我确实登陆补上网易镜像页面，但是现在可以了
<fengya90> stlifey: 不过arch更新好像有问题吧
<fengya90> stlifey: 好久没更新了
<stlifey> fengya90: 不清楚，刚更了挺多的东西，我一个星期更一次。
<fengya90> stlifey: 那里显示是最后更新时间是两天前。看来我更新癖得改改
<jiero> 新鲜的。
<jiero> 打死也不更新～～～lol
<jiero> 越经验多的越不更新频繁。。。
<stlifey> arch更新最快的还是那个kernel.org，不过在我这里速度不太稳定=。=
<jiero> firefox 11了
<jiero> firefox 11 是 Ubuntu 12.04 的初始配备吧
<ubuntu-tommy> 可有在的？
<ubuntu-tommy> 出来聊聊天
<yall> cfy: 能解释下。为啥出一大堆join/quit没人说话不。
<yall> 把sawfish关掉之后，notify莫名其妙地好了
<cfy> yall: 吐水鸭。。。
<cfy> yall: 我notify一直好的
<snugglecat> yall, 因为就是 join/quit 阿
<snugglecat> yall, 你所见就是所得。
<snugglecat> yall, 没为啥阿
<snugglecat> yall, 不是有人说话你看不到， 就是没人说话。 
<snugglecat> cfy, 我说的对不
<snugglecat> 硬要说为什么， 只能说， 他们都占着茅坑不拉屎
<snugglecat> 酱紫解释可以么
<L-----D> ...
<snugglecat> yall, 你觉得酱紫不正常， 那你想帮法代替主席， 把3秒内不说话的全踢
<snugglecat> cfy, 我这建议如何， 如此就不会只 join/quit 没人说话了
<snugglecat> 不说话的全踢掉了
<snugglecat> 把 cfy 踢了， 他已经好久没说一句
<snugglecat> 看来真的实行， 只会留下我一个人
<snugglecat> cfy, 翠芳颖
<snugglecat> 都睡午觉了
<L-----D> 真冷
<snugglecat> L-----D, 穿多点衣服
<snugglecat> 抵冷贪潇湘
<snugglecat> 抵冷貪瀟湘，床下底煲豬腳薑
<snugglecat> 潇湘指的是什么
<ajsdlf> 怎么又淫起诗来了..
<snugglecat> ajsdlf, L-----D 说冷， 我说他 抵冷贪潇湘
<snugglecat> XiaoQing, 你是 maya????
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 你现在才知道？
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<LadyWhite> 我是白娘子
<XuXian> LadyWhite: 来来来 娘子~
<MrsWhite> 应该这个比较适合
<MrsWhite> 白夫人
<MrsWhite> 该死
<XuXian> 夫人
<MrsWhite> XuXian, google 翻译 白娘子 是 White Snake
<XuXian> 我妈说她今天中午不回来了
<XuXian> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<MrsWhite> .....
<MrsWhite> 在勾引我么
<MrsWhite> 你爸在么
<ajsdlf> MrsWhite, 维基了,先知道抵冷貪瀟湘係粤语orz
<MrsWhite> ajsdlf, 对阿
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 不是这个意思
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 是跟你诉苦
<MrsWhite> 哦
<MrsWhite> 哦
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 一会儿又来电话 说我爸不会来了
<MrsWhite> 别和我诉苦， 我也不会做饭
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 也就是说 又没人给我做饭了
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 啊？！
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 那谁做饭给你儿子吃
<MrsWhite> XuXian, 你应该替他们高兴， 他们去哪个房间去重温二人世界了
<MrsWhite> XuXian, 儿子为我做饭
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 好幸福啊~
<MrsWhite> ...去某个饭店重温...
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 他会煮方便面不~
<ajsdlf> MrsWhite, 更惊奇的是,竟然有粤语维基orz
<MrsWhite> 会煮饭
<MrsWhite> ajsdlf, 才知道阿。 不过文章很少
<MrsWhite> XuXian, 你是潇湘那边的么
<XuXian> XuXian: 不是
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 不是。。
<MrsWhite> XuXian, 林妹妹是潇湘妃子， 你呢
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 你忘了吗 我们在断桥相遇
<jiero> XuXian: ...
<MrsWhite> 你是山东汉字???
<jiero> MrsWhite: 。。。
<MrsWhite> 你是山东汉子???
<jiero> MrsWhite: 。。。
<jiero> MrsWhite: 你可以去投胎了
<MrsWhite> jiero, 怎么了， 你要起法海么。 
<ajsdlf> 潇湘是指北方吗?
<MrsWhite> 在来个小青，就可凑一台戏了
<MrsWhite> ajsdlf, http://www.360doc.com/content/10/0210/16/161879_15612646.shtml
<kk> MrsWhite,啥网址y 抵冷贪潇湘
<jiero> XuXian: 是 XiaoQing 吗？
<MrsWhite> 是的， 本来他是小青， 现在改许仙了
<jiero> MrsWhite: 。。
<MrsWhite> 潇湘是湖南的俩江
<CyrusYzGTt> maya 盼望一段 白蛇傳式的愛情故事
<MrsWhite> CyrusYzGTt, 你只能来法海了
<CyrusYzGTt> MrsWhite§ 我才不去，， 
<MrsWhite> CyrusYzGTt, 要不你来小青吧， 做个电灯泡
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 去
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 去专心做你的事情
<XuXian> MrsWhite: 我饿了！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 一邊去
<MrsWhite> 吃自己
<XuXian> ？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  /nick 宝塔
<XuXian> (⊙o⊙)…
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 羅姐，， 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<MrsWhite> 我去看 google 的梅姐去
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 我今天有空
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 坐飞机去见
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<jiero> 梁朝伟有时闲着闷了，会临时中午去机场，随便赶上哪班就搭上哪班机，比如飞到伦敦，独自蹲在伦敦喂鸽子
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也学
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..木有錢，， 
<jiero> 梁朝伟有时闲着闷了，会临时中午去机场，随便赶上哪班就搭上哪班机，比如飞到伦敦，独自蹲在广场上喂一下午鸽子，不发一语，当晚再飞回香港，当没事发生过，突然觉得这TM才叫生活。
<ajsdlf> 表示对梁朝伟无语了
<ajsdlf> 等哥有钱了,闲着就去月球逛逛
<jiero> 没意思
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 你有空就来 没空就不来？
<ajsdlf> 在月亮上抓星星
<CyrusYzGTt> XuXian§ 非也， 就是 找不到工作，星期天 休息
<yall>  ...
<XuXian> CyrusYzGTt: 你随便。。
<maya> MrsWhite: 你妈喊你回家吃饭
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 你女友喊你上床
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ ..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你自我陶醉不？
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 啥？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是不是自我陶醉的人？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 爲啥？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我想知道你的看法
 * maya 我饿了！！！！
 * maya CyrusYzGTt 去去去 去做饭去
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 幹啥？？
<tenzu> jiero: ??
<jiero> tenzu: 看你连续不断的进进出出，
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 不去，你不是 爲夫的妻子
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我擦
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 那我自己煮方便面去
<foob> HI,all
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 我以后不认识你哈
<foob> cfy: hello
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 哦， 你不會叫 外賣麼
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<kk> foob, 好  ㍤ 
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 这里估计木有
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 好吧，，
<maya> hi kk ~
<tenzu> jiero: 刚才开了两下vpn
<tenzu> jiero: 早上所有的vpn都不能上, 结果是路由的毛病
 * tenzu 吃午饭
<maya> cy
<L-----D> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/171478.htm
<kk> L-----D,啥网址y Windows 8 Beta正式命名为“客户预览版” 更有特别Bing主页为之宣传_Windows 8_cnBeta.COM
<maya> CyrusYzGTt: 哼 不理你了~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 哼哼，是你不要我先的，，
<yall> vpn是全局连接的，而不适合作proxy
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5c9f44ba0100yy6d.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 《西游记》未解之谜_流星雨_新浪博客
<jiero> tenzu: 我在商店里闲着。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我怎么先不要你了
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 是你先说了  你有事就不来 木事就来的
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你多不负责任啊
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 額，， 你不是說拋棄我了麼？？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我靠  是你精神上先抛弃我的
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我再实际上T开你。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 木有呢，我精神上一直想跟你 交融
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 本质就是 我被你甩了~
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 废话少说
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 俺去煮方便面了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 你不是說，不喜歡我吃軟飯麼
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我什么时候说了？？！！
<jiero> XiaoQing:  CyrusYzGTt你们两个闹够了没。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 我每次說現在是女權主義，， 你養我的
<jiero> lol
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 女权主义者路过，不记得有这样的条约。。。
<jiero> cy
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 根據遠古母係社會追加的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你去做苦力吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..額。。 你將遠古想的太悽慘了，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<XiaoQing> jiero: 囧
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 囧,too
<jiero> 原来 865G 是可以玩 1999年3D游戏的，不过就是全速运行了。
<jiero> 杀了我把。
 * XiaoQing 一脚踹死 CyrusYzGTt & jiero
 * jiero 抱住 XiaoQing让她没法出脚
 * CyrusYzGTt 姦殺 XiaoQing 
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ??
<jiero> XiaoQing: 你惨啊，惹了2条狼。
<jiero> 不玩了，继续写书。。。
<jiero> gg
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫等着
<XiaoQing> 俺先去吃方便面了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..額。。說說而已
<yall> jiero: 写啥书
<cfy> foob: hi
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 我的 叉燒包，還木有 熟
<XiaoQing> 哦
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 俺困了  睡会去
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 去吧，， 我會侵襲你的
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 有种你来啊~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 額，， 你來我這裏吧，我這裏 暖和
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我不嫌冷~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 冷的話，小弟弟會小一圈的，，你就體會不到快感
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 这样啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯嗯
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: ，。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 熱脹冷縮。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 第一次听说。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯嗯
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 恩个屁。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 你去睡覺吧。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 俺又不困了
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..額，我去洗澡，， 打坐除了寫汗。。 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 写汗？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..錯別字，，
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..額，我去洗澡，， 打坐出了些汗。。 
<foob> cfy: 你用ecb吗？
<cfy> foob: 不用
<foob> cfy: 哦
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我擦
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ??
<yall> 啥叫ecb
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 俺。。  俺去写作业了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 去吧，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 不过先去睡一觉  嘿嘿
<XiaoQing> 88
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 睡吧，我會去襲擊你的
<XiaoQing> 去后面两个字是什么。。
<XiaoQing> 袭击？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯嗯
<XiaoQing> 我太有慧根了~
<XiaoQing> ^_^
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 慧根
<MrsWhite> 你有根么，你就慧
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. 那是正體字
<MrsWhite> cfy, c++ 的子类应该也产生闭包阿
<MrsWhite> 但c++没有这个机制
<foob> cfy: emacs中可以把一个(setq ）加到Hook里吗？
<foob> cfy: 帮忙写个改变emacs窗口大小的函数呗，就是在emacs启动以后我可以用这个函数随意的改变frame的大小 
<roylez> tenzu: .
<fvw> cfy: hi
<fvw> cfy: emacs 折叠用什么?
<Stifler> .
<fvw> Stifler: ?
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 你是哪里人
<XiaoQing> 河南的。。
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 你这个nick 这我感触很深啊。。
<yall> fvw: emacswiki里可能会有。这功能吾用不上
<fvw> yall: 找到了 html-fold.el
<yall> fvw: 那估计是光html有效
<fvw> yall: hidshow 可以 但是 html的不好
<fvw> yall: 其他的我用hideshow
<wzlxx> 又冷清了，周末都出去玩了， 就我还得加班
 * wzlxx 愤怒
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 好久不见
<lei> 有没用过点金石的朋友
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 呵呵，最近悲剧了
<phoenixlzx> 有了解J2me的么
<yall> phoenixlzx: 那是啥
<L-----D> java micro edition
<phoenixlzx> yall: Java的嵌入式版本，差不多就这意思，给手机电视神马用的
<jiero> android 手机算啥啊。。。
<yall> phoenixlzx: 哦，那不知道
<L-----D> j2me没什么用了
<jiero> 这么难用。。。
<L-----D> 自从有了android
<L-----D> 我知道的目前只有kindle用的j2me
<L-----D> 还不包括最新的kindle fire
<phoenixlzx> 三星i6410用的什么？
<phoenixlzx> 手机的Java可以换吗，就是修改ROM
<L-----D> j2me不比android 没有专门的手机系统
<L-----D> 老的手机都支持j2me 只是跑了个jvm 在运行j2me程序
<phoenixlzx> i6410是Linux Mobile
<phoenixlzx> 应该里面是有JVM/JRE的
<phoenixlzx> 解包ROM以后里面跟Linux的文件格式差不多撒
<lei> 现在流行js 9
<phoenixlzx> 看到了j9神码的
<lei> v8引擎
<L-----D> phoenixlzx, 那肯定是有的 
<phoenixlzx> 我可以直接换掉那些文件吗
<jiero> 跑 icedtea 
<phoenixlzx> ROM里在某个地方的share文件夹里有java文件夹，里面有 res和lib
<phoenixlzx> jiero: 如何跑？
<jiero> phoenixlzx: 不知道
<L-----D> 你为什么要换
<L-----D> j2me应该很多年没更新了
<L-----D> 你要换什么呢
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: 那个java很蛋疼，很多程序都不兼容
<yall> jiero: 额。编译不起来
<L-----D> 什么程序不兼容 你不会说android程序吧
<phoenixlzx> 现在我们有两个想法，换掉LiMo的java提高程序兼容性，或者改掉bootloader换成android
<phoenixlzx> 现在这两个都只差最后一步了
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: 你确定是j2me的jvm么？
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: java程序
<L-----D> j2me就出倒1.3 没有所谓的可以换的
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 不知道，里面看到了j9神马的
<L-----D> 换android我想肯定是可行的 因为只要有合适的驱动就没问题
<jiero> yall: 不知道，limo不是开源么。
<phoenixlzx> 驱动...就差bootloader了
<yall> jiero: 是icedtea。在吾这边。编译老出错
<yall> jiero: 另外吾有java洁癖
<phoenixlzx> 里面有java.properties
<phoenixlzx> 里面都是 J9TI029=Signal the async event on a single thread or all threads
<yall>  :em06 
<phoenixlzx> J9VM066=argument type mismatch
<phoenixlzx> 等等之类的
<MrsWhite> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dpr7uic5o0g.gif
<MrsWhite> 女：丹麦公主Mary Donaldson 男：芬兰总统Tarja Halonen的丈夫Pentti Araj?rvi
<MrsWhite> 丹麦公主还挺漂亮的
<L-----D> phoenixlzx, 这你该去LiMO问 不过我觉得研究j2me没意义 现在谁还给j2me写程序？
<phoenixlzx> 里面还有jclMidp20这个文件夹，里面都是.jar的文件
<phoenixlzx> L-----D: 国内有这样的开发社区么？
<L-----D> 不知道 我从来不关心 “
<L-----D> "国内的”开发社区
<phoenixlzx> 看到了，解开一个java包看到了 javax/microedition/content 然后里面一堆class
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 都在android吧，要不就是.net跟  objective-c
<L-----D> phoenixlzx, 这里也有 ##j2me 频道 不过我估计没什么人了
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 你能介绍下android的bootloader吗
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 没有玩过，跟主流的发行版应该是一个样。
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 我河南人
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 酱紫。。
<XiaoQing> wzlxx: 乃好~
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 怎么了
<jiero> lightning1141: XiaoQing 害怕
<jiero> lightning1141: XiaoQing今天受伤了
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 你这个nick 我深有感触。。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 去你的
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 这还漂亮?
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 感触什么?真的受伤了?
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 审美有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 我想問問 i2p 怎麼用的，， 看不懂文檔，，
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 哈哈
 * lightning1141 疑惑中...
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 听他瞎说
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 你为什么起这个名字
<MrsWhite> gebjgd, 按上年纪的人看，算漂亮了阿
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 那么胖
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: lightning被别人占了,所以...
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 跟猪似的
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, 跟tor差不多 装上了配localhost的代理
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 你为什么起 lightning
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 要不一样的nick
<jiero> XiaoQing: 因为玩游戏万多了
<MrsWhite> 不胖吧
<Cherrot> jiero: 是啥游戏中的角色么
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 什么意思。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 是闪电
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 我姓宁,有人叫我小宁,
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ ...tor.. 現在 bridges都用不了。。
<XiaoQing> jiero: 酱紫
<CyrusYzGTt> lightning1141§ 寧小姐？？
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 也有英语闪电的意思
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<gebjgd> lightning1141: 看多了 car了
<L-----D> CyrusYzGTt, i2p不适合翻墙 http出口很少
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 纯爷们
<gebjgd> lightning1141: 少看点卡通
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 我问你那句话什么意思
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 羅姐？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<lightning1141> gebjgd: ???
<Cherrot> jiero:知道啊 听你说的还以为是个有名的角色呢
<gebjgd> lightning1141: 多看点a片
<CyrusYzGTt> L-----D§ .. 哦
<jiero> Cherrot: 不是。
<gebjgd> lightning1141: lightning mcqueen
<lightning1141> 英语不是one one for one
<jiero> Cherrot: flashdrive 写入太慢了
<lightning1141> gebjgd: ???
<lightning1141> gebjgd: 都什么意思?
<Cherrot> lightning1141: 赛车总动员~
<jiero> gebjgd: 时有疯癫。封之。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 不会时1.1的接口把……
<jiero> Cherrot: 才 5.5MB/s
<jiero> Cherrot: 至少该 9MB/s啊，16GB的
<XiaoQing> lightning1141: 好吧。。
<lightning1141> jiero: 我的也是那速度
<Cherrot> jiero: 是不是都是小文件啊……不然确实有点慢
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 好像很无奈啊?
<Cherrot> jiero: 传个电影测测呗
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 想听什么解释
<jiero> Cherrot: 没电影。。。
<Cherrot> XiaoQing: 我猜那是你以前的昵称？
<MrsWhite> jiero, 他再叫你罗姐， 你就叫他 何铭慧
<jiero> MrsWhite: lol
<MrsWhite> :)
 * Cherrot 何铭慧？
<jiero> MrsWhite: 其实罗姐我已经被叫习惯了，每次都反驳没意思。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 罗姐~罗姐~罗姐~
<jiero> MrsWhite: 好吧。我不习惯女生叫我罗姐。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 萝卜
<Cherrot> jiero: ……
<lightning1141> 女的稀有动物
<jiero> lightning1141: 。。。
<jiero> lightning1141: 你说刚才和你交流的里面有谁是女生？
<XiaoQing> 卡住了。。
 * Cherrot 在这里还真看不出谁男谁女来……
<lightning1141> jiero: 你不是说不喜欢女的叫你罗姐吗
<wzlxx>  谁了解磁盘的读写？
<jiero> lightning1141: 对。
<lightning1141> jiero: 这里有几个女的?
<jiero> lightning1141: 不说
<lightning1141> jiero: ...
<jiero> lightning1141: 其实潜水的是男是女我也不知道
<MrsWhite> 。。。。
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AkYw5OXq3w  这个型号里面是JavaSE
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: YouTube - Java SE bugs on Linux Mobile Samsung GT-I8320 webm 1080
<cfy> foob: 我不会emacs lisp。。
<MrsWhite> 小青
<cfy> fvw: 我用hs-minor-mode
<wzlxx>  谁了解磁盘的读写？裸机，非文件系统
<MrsWhite> 晓晴
<lightning1141> XiaoQing: 晓晴?
 * Cherrot 吓跑了啊
<fvw> cfy: html不行
<jiero> Cherrot: 小萝卜快跑
<Cherrot> jiero: 俺不跑~ 坐等美女
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。你也承认了啊
 * Cherrot 说实话很想看看banban姐真相的……
<jiero> Cherrot: 什么意思？
<Cherrot> jiero: 承认啥啊
<jiero> Cherrot: 小萝卜
<Cherrot> jiero: …… 可恶……上套了……
<foob> cfy: 你不用emacs？
<Cherrot> jiero: 你见过banban？
<fvw> foob: html 折叠怎么办
<foob> fvw: 我也不懂
<foob> fvw: 正想学emacs呢
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: i8320都可以一直android了，他们还要limo干嘛
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: who knows~
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: i6410也想移植android呢，就快完成了，就是一个bootloader没搞定了
<foob> 有什么Emacs的替代品吗？Emacs太复杂了
<fvw> foob: vim
<fvw> foob: emacs 可以学
<foob> fvw: Vim过敏
<fvw> foob: 那没了
<fvw> scite吧
<foob> fvw: ESC按得累啊
<fvw> foob: esc 习惯了就好  反正我没感觉
<fvw> ctrl alt 更累
<phoenixlzx> emacs其实听简单，对着TUTORIAL走一边就好了
<foob> fvw: 比较习惯C_，所以没什么感觉
<foob> 一直想找个Emacs的替代品，Emacs插件方面的配置有点难
<fvw> phoenixlzx: emacs 曲线平缓 过程漫长 vim曲线陡峭 过程短
<phoenixlzx> fvw: emacs我只会基本的文本编辑相关的东西，之前写C++和shell都是vim，这是想学lisp才开始用emacs
<fvw> emacs要精 学的东西比vim多.
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我是男的。。可以叫
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 但是你太老了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 額，。我只是快奔三的人。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我快奔四了你信不？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 信
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是白痴
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你是 癡兒
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt CyrusYzGTt 快快戒网吧，每天只准你上网1小时。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..給我 心目中的工作，，考慮一下
<cfy> foob: emacs有那么难么，我不会emacs lisp,照样用emacs
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 心目中的工作？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我心目中的工作额，皇帝 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯嗯，， 我現在的 dream work
<foob> cfy: 不是那么难，而是配置都是EL，看不懂
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 没办法，我很独裁
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 皇帝是個渣，我才不當，， 會被 業力糾纏的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 去建立一个 dreamworks？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。。不清楚，我想一下，， 我的思維很單一的，簡單到可以，，直接看到本質，是教育惹的喔
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。。不清楚，我想一下，， 我的思維很單一的，簡單到可以，，直接看到本質，是教育惹的禍
<foob> cfy: Common Lisp中对o.c=10 的访问看上去真奇怪，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 等我写好了书，你要看看
<foob> cfy: 是不是还得自己定义对o.c的访问函数啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不看，， 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是为了帮助所有人才来到这个世界的——我一直这么认为
<jiero> 啊哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，，
<foob> jiero: 写什么书啊
<jiero> foob:  改写 be creative
 * Cherrot 莫名其妙掉线了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你寫的是什麼書，，有 MM麼，，
<cfy> foob: ob.c?
<cfy> foob: 你说结构体？
<foob> cfy: 
<foob> cfy: 是啊
<Cherrot> jiero: 改写？ 牛
<cfy> foob: (defstruct foo a b c)
<cfy> foob: (make-foo)以后，可以用(foo-a (foo-b (foo-c分别来获取
<yall> cfy: 还不懂那样复杂的
<foob> cfy: X书上没说这个宏
 * MrsWhite 围观俩低智力打架
<cfy> yall: ?
<cfy> foob: 啥。。。
<foob> cfy: (defstruct ）这个宏，书上咋没给介绍哩
<cfy> foob: 可以自己定义，但是你一旦定义好结构题，那些都自己定义了。
<yall> cfy: 你说的defstruct。吾不懂。
<cfy> foob: http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/HyperSpec/Body/m_defstr.htm
<MrsWhite> X书
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: CLHS: Macro DEFSTRUCT
<foob> cfy: 可能我还没看到那一部分吧
<MrsWhite> cfy, C++ 的子类是不是也形成一个闭包，如果支持的花
<foob> cfy: 昨晚经过一晚的奋斗终于把动态变量那给搞明白了
<MrsWhite> c++ 现在的子类貌似引用不了外部类或外部函数的变量
 * jiero 的智力为 -
<jiero>  Cherrot  你也可以写书，只要你想。。。
<MrsWhite> cfy, 是不是阿
<Cherrot> jiero: 也是，就当练习latex了。不过我写的都是些笔记性质的
<MrsWhite> Cherrot, 你是当官的么
<Cherrot> MrsWhite: 不是啊 当学生的。 为啥这么问？
<jiero> MrsWhite: 相当官了？
<MrsWhite> cfy, C++ 的子类是不是也形成一个闭包，按理论上讲
<MrsWhite> Cherrot, 哦， 笔记性质的， 不是性爱笔记么
<MrsWhite> 貌似只有当官才有这雅兴吧
<Cherrot> MrsWhite: 汗…… 这么恶趣味啊……   再说那也不是latex写的啊……
<MrsWhite> 哦
 * LOL_ 今年冬天真冷
<Cherrot> MrsWhite: 笔记都敏感了……   你是女的？
<MrsWhite> cfy, C++ 的子类是不是也形成一个闭包，按理论上讲
<MrsWhite> 我是男的
 * LOL_ 现在真冷。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: MeaCulpa 超市有卖普通瓶的健怡, 但是感觉不给力, 我冰下看看
<MrsWhite> 身体是男的，心理是女的
<Cherrot> MrsWhite: 额……
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<MrsWhite> cfy, 解答我的问题
<MrsWhite> Cherrot, 没发觉我心思细腻么
<Cherrot> MrsWhite: 暂时没有 LOL
 * MrsWhite 照着镜子梳妆
<MrsWhite> 美国湾湾人怎么这几天匿藏了
<MrsWhite> 老婆来了么
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<LOL_> MrsWhite: 忍者猫。。。
<cfy> MrsWhite: 不会c++
<MrsWhite> 哦
<MrsWhite> cfy, 基本概念知道吧
<cfy> foob: 哦。
<cfy> MrsWhite: C我知道
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 今天可真冷
<Cherrot> MrsWhite: 你说的闭包是什麼意思？  求教一下
<LOL_> foob: 大师好
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 木有感覺，，今天一整天在家，，
<MrsWhite> Cherrot, 我也一知半解，没见我在问么
<foob> LOL_: 老弟好啊，咋没看书？
<Cherrot> MrsWhite: 我就没从哪见过这个词啊
<MrsWhite> cfy, 就是 一函数内 定义的一个 类 (类似带成员函数的 c 结构)
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你说是不是真能穿梭时空
<MrsWhite> chendy, e
<LOL_> foob: 在看召唤万岁
 * CyrusYzGTt notes: 火影看到 467 死神看到 358 .. 迷你裙宇宙海盜 看到 3 
<MrsWhite> cfy, 类内部 的函数 引用外部(函数或类)变量， 是不是就形成一闭包
<MrsWhite> cfy, 这子类内部 的函数 引用外部(函数或类)变量， 是不是就形成一闭包
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 能，不要用現在的只是限制住。。 
<MrsWhite> 如果可以的花
<foob> LOL_: 没看Pascl？
<soiamso> MrsWhite: 只要你的所需变量都在里面的话
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 能，不要用現在的知識限制住。。 
<MrsWhite> soiamso, 哦
<soiamso> cfy: 闭包，就是 函数 + 环境变量
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不過穿梭時空會引起 時空fork ，， 導致宇宙的多元發展，， 是好事，不過，導致也很難 修道
<MrsWhite> soiamso, void fun () { int i = 123; class subClass { public: void subClassFun () { i = 234; } }; }
<LOL_> foob: 没，当年turbo pascal 1。0卖到49.99美元
<MrsWhite> soiamso, 应该这个是不可行的， 但就概念来说， 如果 subClassFun () 里的 i 可以引用外部的 i ， 是不是就形成了一个闭包了;
<LOL_> foob: 写turbo pascal那大牛又写了delphi c# .net
<foob> LOL_: 我一直也觉得Pascal是个神奇的语言，因为总能在语言书上看到它。而且宝兰公司就是靠它发家的
<cfy> soiamso: 和我说干嘛？
<soiamso> cfy: 搞错了
<cfy> soiamso: :)
<soiamso> MrsWhite: 不知道
<cfy> MrsWhite: 猫叔干嘛。。。
<MrsWhite> o 
<MrsWhite> cfy, 搞清楚闭包阿
<foob> LOL_: 嗯，我觉得宝兰公司很不地道，每次都是写TURBO Pascal这主救它们，每次救完就被踢
<LOL_> foob: 其实用啥语言并不重要，
<cfy> MrsWhite: 看书即可
<foob> LOL_: 关键是顺手，呵呵
<MrsWhite> cfy, 应该那是不可行的。 我只是说从概念来说， 假设 c++ 允许 绑定外部的 i， 是否可说是形成了一闭包
<cfy> MrsWhite: 别和我说c++
<soiamso> MrsWhite: 反正也不用管。。
<cfy> MrsWhite: 我根本就不会
<MrsWhite> cfy, 概念阿
<MrsWhite> 不是会 c 么
<LOL_> foob: 我感觉当自己能写个编译器出来时，或许就能写门语言出来
<MrsWhite> 先有语言还是先有编译器阿
<soiamso> MrsWhite: closure 在c++ 中应该没有讨论的价值吧
<L-----D> LOL_, 能写 跟 能写的好 是两个境界
<foob> LOL_: 绝对的
<MrsWhite> soiamso, 新的c++版本有闭包了。 只是限定在子函数
<MrsWhite> 先有语言还是先有编译器阿
<foob> LOL_: 加油
<LOL_> L-----D: 嗯
<cfy> MrsWhite: 概念啥。。。
<LOL_> L-----D: 你写个呗 :p
<MrsWhite> 就算编译汇编到机器语言， 然后词法分析编译源码到汇编， 还是得先有汇编语言才有编译器阿
<L-----D> LOL_, 以前写JVM的人 还能够自己设计 cpu和指令集
<foob> MrsWhite:     闭包（Closure）是词法闭包（Lexical Closure）的简称，是引用了自由变量(未绑定到特定对象）的函数（代码块）。这个被引用的自由变量将和这个函数一同存在，即使已经离开了创造它的环境也不例外。所以，有另一种说法认为闭包是由函数和与其相关的引用环境组合而成的实体。
<foob> 昨晚我从WIKI上找的
<MrsWhite> 阿
<soiamso> MrsWhite: 太大太混乱。
<MrsWhite> soiamso, 指什么
<soiamso> MrsWhite: C++
<MrsWhite> 哦
<LOL_> L-----D: 那么多语言都能输出hello world，它们操作的方式一样吗？
<MrsWhite> soiamso, 是阿
<L-----D> LOL_, 那要看你怎么认为"输出"  如果是命令行输出的话 最终这些语言可能调用的都是类似的系统api
<MrsWhite> L-----D, 他要的是直接写屏的
<jiero> MrsWhite: 。。。原来是你啊。。。
<jiero> MrsWhite: 死猫
<L-----D> LOL_, 但是他们的运行方式肯定是不一样的  好比解释型和编译型的 
<MrsWhite> L-----D, 他要跳过系统的界面直接写底层的
<MrsWhite> jiero, 我是 白夫人
<MrsWhite> 小青走了
<LOL_> L-----D: 既然不一样，为啥能达到同样的效果
<MrsWhite> LOL_, 你没看他的说的吗
<MrsWhite> LOL_, 最终都是调用系统调用 write
<MrsWhite> 条条大陆通罗马
<MrsWhite> 最终调用的都是罗马
<MrsWhite> 只是路不同
<MrsWhite> 都不知道你怎么理解别人的话的
<MrsWhite> 都是调用同一个系统 api ， 能不一样么
<LOL_> 从小逻辑就不好。。。有时很难理解。。。
<MrsWhite> 除非你跳过系统 api， 直接写屏
<MrsWhite> 你就弄出一个不一样出来
<MrsWhite> 别人走的是罗马， 你走希腊
<LOL_> 同一个编译器，编译两次的结果是不能完全相同的吧
 * MaskRay samsung i9001变砖头了，求助
<MrsWhite> 调用的是系统 api 阿
 * XiaoQing 出门遛弯儿~
<MrsWhite> 你明白啥叫接口么
<kratos2012> ..
<LOL_> 哦
<MrsWhite> 你怎么编译， 调用的借口不变把
<LOL_> 只知道知道啥是中断
<MrsWhite> LOL_, linux 不会允许你直接调用中断来直接输出把
<MrsWhite> L-----D, 你现在明白了吧， 他是要跳过系统， 直接处理底层的
<LOL_> 既然都是调用接口，那只要一种语言不就行了
<MrsWhite> 别人不想用 c 想用 lisp 阿
<L-----D> LOL_, 所以最早编程语言很少 现在越来越多了
<MrsWhite> 一种语言， 这世界就单调了
<CyrusYzGTt> 學之道，在明明德，在親民，在止於至善。知止而後有定，定而後能靜，靜而後能安，安而後能慮，慮而後能得。物有本末，事有終始，知所先後，則近道矣。
<CyrusYzGTt> 大學之道，在明明德，在親民，在止於至善。知止而後有定，定而後能靜，靜而後能安，安而後能慮，慮而後能得。物有本末，事有終始，知所先後，則近道矣。
<MrsWhite> CyrusYzGTt, 修炼回来了???
<LOL_> 语言多了，就不知道学哪个，这才是纠结的
<CyrusYzGTt> 天尊地卑乾坤定矣卑高以陳貴賤位矣動靜有常剛柔斷矣方以類聚物以群分吉凶生矣在天成象在地成形變化見矣是故剛柔相摩八卦相蕩鼓之以雷霆潤之以風雨日月運行一寒一暑乾道成男坤道成女
<MrsWhite> LOL_, 只有一种语言，你更纠结
<CyrusYzGTt> MrsWhite§ ..額，，我在看原本，，發現習慣了標點符號。。 不習慣。。
<kratos2012> 谁知道http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=130137&mode=view/screenshot-2011-04-17.png这个效果用的是什么桌面。。
<kratos2012>  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=130137&mode=view/screenshot-2011-04-17.png
<MrsWhite> 只有汇编一种语言， 你叫我怎么办
<LOL_> 又或许都不复合自己的胃口，有能力的大牛就按照自己的口味写一个出来，让俺这些小白咋办，，，纠结
<MrsWhite> 只有c++一种语言， 你叫 cfy 喜欢函数式语言的怎么办
<CyrusYzGTt> kratos2012§ conky + fvwm
<LOL_> 强迫她用呗，，，
<kratos2012> CyrusYzGTt: thx
<L-----D> LOL_, 你要学着玩 学哪个都可以 你要工作 就学点主流的
<MrsWhite> 只有 GCD 一个的， GCD 压榨老百姓， 老百姓没有另一个选择的， 你叫老百姓怎么办
<MrsWhite> LOL_, 你就一五毛
<LOL_> L-----D: 啥是主流的
<MrsWhite> 人贵在有选择
<L-----D> LOL_, 你看看招聘网站上要的是什么 什么就是主流的
<MrsWhite> LOL_, 你适合嵌入式的
<MrsWhite> LOL_, 直接写底层
<MrsWhite> linux 还可以直接写屏么
<LOL_> 但俺的职业是电子通信，应该不会用到这么深入吧
<MrsWhite> 直接写显存
<LOL_> MrsWhite: linux的bios中断好像被保护了
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似這是 kernel虛擬了 硬體的地址，，
<MrsWhite> 哦
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 整一个时光机，我们穿越时空吧，去河外星系去玩
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不去，， 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 去推倒外星mm，你不喜欢？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你能確定，， 外星MM 的生理特徵與地球MM 的一樣麼？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以把自己改造成外星gg的生理特征呀，除非他们是无性生殖，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不行， 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 吾等是華夏人族，不可如此
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 交配完了，再改回来不就行了，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不行，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 還是等宇宙趨同化進化成我們的形態再說
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 和 LOL_ 两个妄想狂。。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，我们的形态可能并不是高级的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 羅姐，， 
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐。。。
<yall>  :em04 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 形態是超高等級的，但是 物質構成比較低級
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 高级生物应该可以不受空间的束缚，能瞬间移动，能抵御核弹的攻击，能飞，能游，能夜御三千不倒，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 那，你就修真吧，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 修真不是分为修身和修器吗，我们现在不是在修器吗
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不是，我們在入魔，， 在自我沉淪， 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 社會形態，的劣根性，導致人類本應該在 100年錢就出現的 行星級文明到現在都木有成雛形
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 社會形態，的劣根性，導致人類本應該在 100年前就出現的 行星級文明到現在都木有成雛形
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 沉沦于肉欲中，还有大波妹子中，Scarleet Johanson的上面好伟大，她有一个伟大的胸怀，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 好吧，， 我說的是 權 錢 當中的 沉淪。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 大波妹。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。太大了，不好，， 起碼 35F 以下，就可以了
<Ansik> 今天部门发福利，发了１５G片。。。  - -
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 求共享
<Ansik> 忘带U盘了。没拷下来,看名字看得我心潮澎湃
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你不喜欢奶牛吗
<LOL_> Ansik: 啥部门这么好的福利
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 太大了，不好，，有些 XXOO 姿勢做不了
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 求共享，， 求種子，，求 ed2k
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 有头奶牛的话可以喝纯天然不含防腐剂和三聚氰胺的新鲜人奶啊，你竟然不喜欢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 可是周圍環境就會污染的，， 吃的東西就狗嗆的
<Ansik> 经理从总部不知道哪个领导那拿回来个本本让处理一下，进不了系统了。然后我收拾的时候找原来的镜像文件发现了个隐藏文件，打开后就hold不住了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ .. 額。。 
<jyfl987> adam8157 买了个山地车
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 可能是領導的 門。。 事件，，
<LOL_> Ansik: 里面可能有领导的写真集，
<Ansik> 有陈老师的全部作品，兰老师的部分作品。
<Ansik> 领导也寂寞啊。。
<LOL_> Ansik: 你没拷贝下来？
<LOL_> Ansik: 高处总是寂寞的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ .. 額。。  你可以 性賄賂 領導，現在貌似領導都喜歡這個調調
<Ansik> CyrusYzGTt: 我不能为了他的调调就改变我的调调
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ .. 你這樣很難升遷的，，或者說 工資很難發給你，，
<Ansik> CyrusYzGTt: 那只能认了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 好吧，， 好樣的，， 
<jyfl987> ansik 这是个好领导,居然不搞女下属,只是学着我们这些撸er
<Ansik> jyfl987: 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Ansik§ 你是不是想積德啊，，不想變成 喪屍？？
<Ansik> jyfl987: 那他就不应该收集陈老师的作品。
<LOL_> 不搞女下属的领导不是好领导，有困难要搞，没有困难创造困难也要搞
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 名言啊，， 這是入魔口訣之一
<LOL_> Ansik: 你发份陈老师的作品给我吧，
<jyfl987> ansik 你难道不看陈老师的,换个口味而已,放着真人不搞去看片.你们领导的人格十分令人敬仰
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 在办公室的办公桌前站着搞最好了
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 木有在辦公司做過工作，，不清楚環境，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 最好还穿着OL套装，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..什麼是OL套裝？？
<Ansik> LOL_: 你不去当领导都浪费了。
<gebjgd> LOL_: 你先被领导搞 以后就能搞领导了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 最好再来个透明玻璃代替墙壁，只能从里看见外面，这样领导可以一边在办公桌前和穿着OL套装的女下属一起站着进行从后进入的摩擦运动，一边监视员工的工作，又不用担心被发现，真是工作娱乐两不误，还不怕被打扰，这个想法真是太美妙了，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 估計已經領導這樣做了，貌似電影情節
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 在这方面，领导的智慧就体现出来了，
<gebjgd> tenzu: 黄性
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。 好吧，，這是 雅趣
<tenzu> gebjgd: ...
<LOL_> 感觉好冷
<CyrusYzGTt> 冷冷清清，悽悽慘慘切切
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈，， 錯別字，，
<LOL_> 。。。
 * LOL_ 吃饭去，，，
 * LOL_ quit
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啧啧 啥牌子型号
<fvw> cfy: hi
<fvw> cfy: hideshow 可以一级一级打开不
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ..大小眼的父神，， 大小眼幾時才能重見天日
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: 不过你用lisp写个
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ..什麼是 lisp?? 
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: google下你会发现
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ ,,google了，全是英文，，
<fvw> § § § § § § 神奇的符号
<fvw> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hk/LISP
<kk> fvw ⇪ t: LISP - 維基百科，自由的百科全書
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 看不懂，，
<byncz> 神马东西？
 * XiaoQing 吃完了~
<yall> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr /
<yall> CyrusYzGTt: echo *;
<yall> CyrusYzGTt: say for glob '*';
<fvw> CyrusYzGTt: .......
<fvw> yall:  在耍什么
<yall> fvw: 各种语言的ls
<fvw> 哦
<yall> fvw: 早就跟你讲过。你这nick，不就是fvw m嘛。
<yall>  :em04 
<fvw> yall: 哦
<fvw> yall: xfc
<fvw> gnom
<yall> 额
<gebjgd> openbo
<yall> emac
<yall> firefo
<fvw> yall: 哪里可以看在线电视 
<fvw> yall: 教育网
<MrsWhite> CyrusYzGTt, http://jandan.net/2012/02/05/bible.html 这个适合你
<kk> MrsWhite,啥网址y 基督教徒诵读圣经感化罪犯 罪犯忏悔后逃离现场
<yall> fvw: 吾一般没这需求。所以不知道
<MrsWhite> CyrusYzGTt, 碰到坏人你就念道德经
<yall> 额
<yall> MrsWhite: 关键是。别人听不懂。咋办
<MrsWhite> 呵呵
<fvw> 呵呵 官网有的看
<fvw> 有做web开发的吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> MrsWhite§ 不，我不念，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> MrsWhite§ 道無處不在， 無可名狀
<MrsWhite> ......
<MrsWhite> fvw, 怎么
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ 貌似 教育網有個 ipv6網站可以看。。，
<CyrusYzGTt> fvw§ google ipv6網址
<MrsWhite> 谁想看我家的猫的
<Stifler> 大家在做什么
 * CyrusYzGTt 動漫notes: 火影看到 467 死神看到 358 .. 迷你裙宇宙海盜 看到 4
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 想看我家的猫么
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 好丫
<MrsWhite> http://imagebin.org/197388 两个抱着睡觉
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 小的号可爱！！
<XiaoQing> 好
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 虎皮猫?
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 给一只
<MrsWhite> 小的是大的母亲
<MrsWhite> 应该不是虎皮猫
<XiaoQing> 。。。
<XiaoQing> 什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現原來 海盜灣也有 可以貼圖片的網站
<MrsWhite> 就是普通的广东猫
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 你和你家母猫的结晶?
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, http://imagebin.org/197389 这个像 心形么 
<MrsWhite> gebjgd, .....
<XiaoQing> 哇
<XiaoQing> 恨不得现在飞过去摸一摸~
<MrsWhite> 只给我 给你摸
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, http://imagebin.org/197390
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 大的的下巴怎么那么大
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 不是， 是毛， 带了项圈的缘故， 把毛往前推了
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 奥。。  吓死我了。。
<XiaoQing> 俺以后她畸形
<XiaoQing> 以为
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 夫人 吃了吗·
<stevenbbbbb> 这里有人吗
<fvw> you
<fvw> http://v.gdtv.cn/index.php?option=video,liveview&type=record&channelId=3
<kk> fvw,啥网址y 广东电视网 视频在线
<stevenbbbbb> 才上irc,什么都不会
<fvw> stevenbbbbb: 哦
<MrsWhite> .....
<cfy> roylez: 脆脆鲨不好吃
<roylez> cfy: 寄给我
<edison0354> roylez: 你会日语不？
<roylez> cfy: tenzu真会卖萌
<roylez> edison0354: 日本女星的名字会读而已
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<roylez> edison0354: 这就够了，日文观止矣
<edison0354> roylez: おはようございます，刚发现这句一直念的是错的……
<zhtx> irc有log吗？
<zhtx> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/05/ 原来这里有。。
<kk> zhtx ⇪ t: Index of /2012/02/05Ubuntu IRC Logs
<cfy> roylez: 主席你财主，还让我寄。。。
<roylez> cfy: 总像我这样在家啃老不行啊
<roylez> cfy: 穷啊，给打法点嘛
<cfy> roylez: 主席也啃老。。。。。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席不是每年50w....
<roylez> cfy: 你才每年50w，你们全家每年50w
<zhtx> http://google.com/NO-SUCH-URL test
<zhtx> http://google.com/ test
<kk> zhtx ⇪ t: Google
<cfy> roylez: 那30w肯定有。。。
<roylez> cfy: 你才每年30w
<cfy> roylez: 那 你让 adam8157 寄，他每年30w
<roylez> adam8157: 他说错了？
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<foob> Linux有什么好玩的游戏啊
<adam8157> roylez: 我比你少那么多, 30W个鬼哦
<foob> 不要Quack那种的，我晕
<adam8157> roylez: 刚和我妈skype, 效果很好
<roylez> adam8157: 你一点都不比我少呢。我都舍不得吃脆脆鲨
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<zhtx> foob: teeworlds?
<adam8157> roylez: - -
<zhtx> foob: 最近据说还有国产的游戏。。
<foob> zhtx: 那是什么类型的
<zhtx> foob: 2D射击的吧。我唯一看的过去的图形质量
<foob> zhtx: 国产的好啊，知道游戏名不？
<zhtx> foob: 忘了，最近才出的，你google下
<foob> zhtx: OK
<zhtx> foob: http://www.ubuntusoft.com/chinese-linux-game-shikongwuxia.html 找到了
<kk> zhtx ⇪ ti: 《时空武侠》安装方式 【更新国产Linux游戏一文】 | Ubuntusoft
<zhtx> 我没玩过
<roylez> adam8157: 用 machinist 代替 factory_girl，该死的跟rails绑一块的渣渣
<adam8157> roylez: ruby的应用基本上也就只有rails吧
<adam8157> roylez: 所以我不碰ruby
<roylez> adam8157: 该死的 machinist 也跟rails绑了，换第三个....
<adam8157> roylez: 放弃吧
<adam8157> roylez: 你这玩儿ruby的不整rails是不是太非主流了
<mraandtux> 海南卫视现在有贝爷出没
<roylez> adam8157: 我用redis建model比用sql之流的方便太多了
<roylez> adam8157: https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/categories/rails_fixture_replacement
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: The Ruby Toolbox - Rails Fixture Replacement: Get rid of fixtures by creating your test records on the fly
<roylez> adam8157: 貌似fabrication可以。这文档太渣了
<adam8157> roylez: 少年 回头是岸
 * MaskRay 求助，samsung i9001变砖块
<roylez> adam8157: 少年，上船吧
<Stifler> ...
<edison0354> MaskRay: ……
<roylez> Stifler: 死回回
<roylez> MaskRay: 我出5块
<edison0354> MaskRay: 找找阿荣吧……阿荣刷三星刷了一晚上……
<MaskRay> roylez: 不卖
<roylez> MaskRay: +5 毛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有个德国好片
<CyrusYzGTt> 迷你裙宇宙海盜的 三個女 好美，， 特別是 黑色頭髮那個
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過那個  迷你裙宇宙海盜，， 我怎麼感覺像我表妹。。 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: www.acfun.tv/v/ac295016
<alvin_rxg> Title: 这个德国萝莉萌爆了《红酒烩鸡》（2011德国温情喜剧） - AcFun.tv (@ www.acfun.tv)
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。
<MaskRay> 那些没 --hold-timeout 的 windows nc 怎么用？如何判断传输完了
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 忽略之
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: windows好愚昧，什么都麻烦
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 那就忽略低版本的，， 不用win7就不支持，而且只支持 64bit 
<L-----D> 64和32的 能有什么区别
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 而且 nc -l -p 8888 < xx.zip 对端 nc **ip** 8888 > xx.zip 时还看不到文件长度变化
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 還有 只支持 cpu有類似 vmx avx sse3以上指令的 
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 没 -q0
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ..不清楚。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ Let me just say "Kamasutra".
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 神马意思
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ <gebjgd> alvin_rxg: www.acfun.tv/v/ac295016 看
<alvin_rxg> Title: 这个德国萝莉萌爆了《红酒烩鸡》（2011德国温情喜剧） - AcFun.tv (@ www.acfun.tv)
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 太长了
<XiaoQing> 木兴趣
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 不長，，你只要看到 3:10就可以
<XiaoQing> 。。。。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 还是木兴趣
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 好吧，， 不看就不看。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈 恩恩
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 那就 摁恩 ，， 我 戳戳 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 毛意思
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 木有意思，。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 嗷~
<XiaoQing> 伊凡塞斯最近有木有来
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 好聽，， 再叫，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 你的姦夫貌似來過。。 。。你又要當蕩婦了？？
<zhtx> XiaoQing?...
<zhtx> 好熟悉的名字
<XiaoQing> zhtx: 是吗~
<zhtx> XiaoQing: 乃在 GTalk 上混么？
<zhtx> grooveshark又不给力
<XiaoQing> 擦 又荡住了
<zhtx> 给grooveshark上传两首歌，也不给我几个钱奖励奖励。。。
<XiaoQing> cy
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我找伊凡塞斯有点事
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 哦。。 不要找我，，我不知道你跟姦夫的事？
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 什么什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 好吧，，我告訴你，你差不多一走，，姦夫就來，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<XiaoQing> 我找他真的有事啦
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 那你等吧，， 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 你一邊去
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛
<XiaoQing> billy3321: 苍叔 出来玩一下啦
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 。。 傷心
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 额
<XiaoQing> 你怎么老伤心
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 你一邊去
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 抱抱~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 我要 XXOO 
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 有本事你来啊~
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 額，， 我們 精神性交
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 那怎么做。。。
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 宇宙海贼明显是萌绿毛炮姐的
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 你想着我 看着我的 nick 我也一樣，想着 XXOO的動作
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ??
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 就六维全满的那个
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我喜歡黑頭髮那個
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 原来这就是传说中的精神性交。。。。。。
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 香菜？
<edison0354> XiaoQing: 说好听点，人家叫柏拉图式……
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 然後 睡覺的時候也想，， 就會在猛砍看到對方的
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 然後 睡覺的時候也想，， 就會在夢中看到對方的
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我拒绝。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ .. ，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 是 迷你裙宇宙海盜的那個，， 跟 地獄少女 和 神之筆記本 那個一樣
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道……你是说黑长直眼镜香菜么……
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ .. ，，額，， 
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 算了……沟通不能……
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ .. 好吧，跟叔叔你有代溝
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 你多大……
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 不說，，，
<lenovo> hi
<lenovo> hello andyhuzhill
<kk> lenovo, 好  ㍬ 
 * zhtx is using Emacs ERC. Say hi to everybody.
<caleb-> 明天是过年最后一天
<foob> 大家有谁在Virtualbox下将过摄像头驱动？
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 怎么了
<MrsWhite> 刚和儿子上楼顶烧春节剩下的烟花
<MaskRay_> 求samsung 不安装各种乱七八糟软件(xx安全、xx管家、youni、qq)的 rom
<andyhuzhill> MaskRay :自己做一个吧
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ 去國外的官網下載 rom
<MaskRay_> andyhuzhill: 不会
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: 会不会有字体问题，没法显示中文
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ 下載國際版，， 應該有中文的，，或者 亞洲版的 rom
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: 这种东西的兼容性是什么样的
<andyhuzhill> MaskRay: 网上应该有很多教程 照着做应该行
<yall> 额。
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: 用什么关键字搜索，我找不来
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ samsung 某型號 rom
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ 去 https://encrypted.google.com 搜索
<caleb-> 一般装了字体都能显示的吧
<MaskRay_> 字体怎么装
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: 这个看山去靠谱吗：http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_Plus/GT-I9001#2.3.6
<kk> MaskRay_ ⇪ t: Samsung Galaxy S Plus/GT-I9001 - XDA-Developers
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ .. 額，不清楚，，你用 WOT看評論
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: 水货，买到的是不是都是被 改得乱七八糟的
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ 嗯，，
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么那些人都喜欢 xx安全 xx管家，是不是有利益关系
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: 或者说这些人就是这些流氓公司的
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ .. 額，， 心理原因，，還有 類似 CIQ的存在吧，，
<byncz> 用户 有用户就有钱
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ 額，， 不清楚，你可以去調查一下，， 讓後公佈吧，， 
<LOL__> MaskRay_: 用java写个编译器困难吗
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: 为了推广他们的“软件”，什么软件都是要一堆权限，让人胆战心惊的
<andyhuzhill> 肯定是收了钱的吧  就像以前番茄花园的XP 带的软件就是收了
 * CyrusYzGTt 動漫notes: 火影看到 467 死神看到 358 .. 迷你裙宇宙海盜 看到 5
<L-----D> LOL__, 那取决于你的“语言”复杂么
<byncz> 海贼王呢
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ 嗯，所以 當時 pps for linux需要 root就有問題，， sopcast不需要，，可以下載後解壓直接用
<L-----D> LOL__, 你大学你没学过编译原理么
<caleb-> 三大民工漫我都放弃好久了
<CyrusYzGTt> byncz§ ,.,好久不看了，，我當時初中就不看了
<LOL__> L-----D: 刚大一，非计算机专业
<caleb-> 死神除了战斗力爆发还有别的么？…
<L-----D> LOL__, 那你可以自己找本书看看
<beike_t> 三大民工漫.......=。=！
<byncz> 我也喜欢看动画片 太长的都没看完
<LOL__> caleb-: eva之人类补奸计划
<byncz> 没
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 怎麼在綫將 youtube 4k視頻轉換爲 機器能接受的 
<MaskRay_> LOL__: 困难，java表现力弱
<LOL__> MaskRay_: 哦
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 自己架服务器？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 不是，，我是想看，， 中間被 代理隔着  
<LOL__> MaskRay_: 你那砖头咋样了，
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 没必要看 4k 啊，屏幕有那么大么？
<foob> 那位给传个libpng12.so.0过来？
<MaskRay_> LOL__: 不靠谱的 kp6 rom，插sim sdcard后就没法开机。有个程序logs什么遇到问题，确定后又会弹出来，死循环
<caleb-> foob: 重装 libpng 就是
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我問我舅舅借了  投影，，可以看4k 我用 4k/影片測試過
<foob> caleb-: 俺是arch，版本高了
<foob> 算了，我自己想办法吧
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 投影一般分辨率都很低的
<yall> foob: 额。
<yall> foob: 还准备给你传的额。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 投影只是屏幕大，实际分辨率还不如一般屏幕
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 你太专业了，，，
<L-----D> 投影不低的 1080p的很普及了
<caleb-> L-----D: CyrusYzGTt 看的是 4k, 4096p
<MaskRay_> CyrusYzGTt: ciq是什么
<caleb-> 市面上没有 4k 的投影吧…
<L-----D> 电影院的？
<LOL__> MaskRay_: 偷窥
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 知道，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay_§ google之
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ ..
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 竟然为了看4k把投影机都搞来了，你真是专业
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ ..找不到工作，，比較無聊，，
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 无聊就找那个德国佬一起交流撸管的经验
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 我新年那天早上擼過了。。
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。看着谁撸的
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 看着 女媧
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<LOL__> gebjgd: 出来和 CyrusYzGTt 交流下撸管的经验
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ ..你一邊去，，我在 抄寫 眼科奇書
<LOL__> XiaoQing: 你竟然在
<LOL__> CyrusYzGTt: 啥东西？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL__§ 中醫的
 * LOL__ 看书去，
 * LOL__ quit
<XiaoQing> 等等
<XiaoQing> LOL__: 我在很惊奇么。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚才去见网友了。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 离我100m的长我8岁的网友。。
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..嗯嗯。。。 有木有XXOO。。 我不想帶綠帽
<MrsWhite> 为什么猫喜欢睡箱子
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 因为不会给你日
<MrsWhite> 公猫占了大的箱子，母猫围着我投诉
<MrsWhite> ....
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 你进不来箱子
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: (let ((<var> <exp>) (<var> <exp>) ... ) <body>) 和 (define <var> <exp>) (define <var> <exp>) ... (define <var> <exp>) <body> 有多大区别？
<MrsWhite> haoba 
<MrsWhite> 好吧
<gebjgd> MrsWhite: 坏吧
<MrsWhite> 好吧
<MrsWhite> knowbad怎么这俩天没来了
<byncz> 好吧
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 好久不撸了 现在LOL才是撸管大神
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Scheme
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 啥网友
<gebjgd> LOL 逆徒
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 恐龙么
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 哦，。。
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 在他眼里你是恐龙
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 就是一个村的
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 在微信上刚认识的
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 果断没有
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 他透露出想XXOO的想法  我想都没想就拒绝了
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 你骗人
<MrsWhite> 女孩子都是表面拒绝，心里却渴望着
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 我真没
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 他也是这么说的
<MrsWhite> CyrusYzGTt, 不要， 不要....
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 然后我就说 你们男人都是这么以为女人的  但我不是
 * MrsWhite 一边把衣服脱了
<XiaoQing> MrsWhite: 我真拒绝了
<MrsWhite> 不要，人家不要嘛， 一边将他的衣服脱了
<MrsWhite> 不要，不要， 不要停
<MrsWhite> 好吧，表示看黄片 看多了
<happyaron> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ ..嗯嗯
<leoo> 还是这里人多呀
<andyhuzhill> happyaron:你与openfetion有啥关系吗？
<happyaron> andyhuzhill: 干啥
<XiaoQing> 又卡了。。
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 我真没答应~
<andyhuzhill> 刚在安装openfetion看到这个名字眼熟
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 我相信你。
<andyhuzhill> happyaron:刚在安装openfetion看到这个名字眼熟
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, .....
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 别狡辩，越狡辩越说明是你在说谎
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 如何证明你说的是真的
<MrsWhite> XiaoQing, 路灯能证明么
<happyaron> andyhuzhill: :)
<XiaoQing> CyrusYzGTt: 恩~  你最好了~
<MrsWhite> .... 好吧， 我闭嘴了
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 哈哈
<ajsdlf> 哇,怎么多了个管理员
<CyrusYzGTt> XiaoQing§ 嗯， 咱們是 夫妻。當然要 互相相信， 
<MrsWhite> 现在知道谁是 XiaoQing 的真明天子了
<happyaron> 作为一个家属也偶尔上IRC的人，看到这些表示有些恶心。
<MrsWhite> 好吧
<MrsWhite> 我自杀
<XiaoQing> 哈哈
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 下一个被T的是不是我了。。。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> XiaoQing, 睡歪了脖子咋办
<XiaoQing> happyaron: 啥意思。。
<andyhuzhill> 怎么用PPA安装virtualbox？
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 叫你家猫舔舔~
<snugglecat> 有天睡醒后左边肩膀拉伤了， 疼了几天，打字都疼
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 这么快就老了。。。
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 得找个人照顾你啊。。
<snugglecat> 不说了
<snugglecat> 再说我得给ban了
 * kingbo 我被T了？
<snugglecat> 没有
<kingbo> snugglecat: 鬼异，没掉线啊
<snugglecat> 被鬼踢了
<kingbo> snugglecat: 呵呵，这里还闹鬼？
<snugglecat> 是阿
 * kingbo 还有玩openttd的么，看看89.231.62.4:6500的服务器是哪里的?
 * kingbo 在我这居然属局域网
 * kingbo 同样很鬼异！
<caleb-> happyaron: 把老婆都带到 irc 了？
<XiaoQing> snugglecat: 害你受苦了。。
 * XiaoQing 俺碎叫咯~
 * XiaoQing 各位不要太晚~  晚安~
<happyaron> caleb-: 偶尔来
<kingbo> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<caleb-> 看来在这要谨言慎行了
<kingbo> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<caleb-> 不能把 mm 吓跑
<kingbo> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<kingbo> caleb-: 什么时候irc能支持图片时，应该能吸引不秒人
<caleb-> kingbo: 客户端支持就行
<kingbo> caleb-: 那也要大家都用支持的客户端的
<caleb-> kingbo: 不用啊，url / smiley 直接转图
<caleb-> kingbo: 想看图的看图，想看 url 的看 url
<kingbo> caleb-: 我的pidgin好象不大行
 * adam8157 Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 (Black)....
<happyaron> adam8157: daiki也是你们公司的？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不知道哦
<noctuorare> 大半夜的打擾下，有誰知道KDE Akonadi的遷移工具是什麼？
<stlifey> \/cl
<Stifler> .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 挂咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch挂咯
<Stifler> ..
<gebjgd> 重新安装所有包包中
<fhmdgxs> 还有人在么
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 有啊 小妹妹
<fhmdgxs> gebjgd: 纯爷们
<fhmdgxs> 我笔记本arch装gnome老报Failed to load module vesa之类的错。。本亏了
<fhmdgxs> 崩溃了
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 哈哈
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 为什么不去#archlinux-cn
<gebjgd> fhmdgxs: 等着你呢
<Stifler> 推荐Fedora 16
<gebjgd> Stifler: 用arch的人不会去用fedora的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 挂什么了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cairo-xcb
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那也没必要所有包重装吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 呵呵 所有大包都是依赖下面的libpng.so
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 马勒戈壁的
<alvin_rxg> 不懂，一次升级失败的话，我一般就是退回去就 ok 了呀
<alvin_rxg> 反正都有 log 可以查的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是错误
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是所有大包重新都被重编译了
<alvin_rxg> 不就一次大升级嘛
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对 所有装的包都重新来一遍
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<zerta_D> hey
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.archlinux.org/news/libpnglibtiff-rebuilds-move-from-testing/
<kk> mugebjgd ⇪ t: Arch Linux - News: libpng/libtiff rebuilds move from [testing]
<alvin_rxg> 那又如何？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所有装过的包重装
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明白了?
<alvin_rxg> 那也是 arch repo 的事
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道额
<Stifler> bye
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 死猫出来
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 会用thunderbird的new么?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 会用thunderbird的news么?
<alvin_rxg> thunderbird 没用过， news 又是啥
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 新闻组
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那你用什么收邮件?
<alvin_rxg> mutt
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, ......
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, rss呢?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你用什么
<alvin_rxg> google reader
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 猜到了
<alvin_rxg> 改版之前經常有好的推薦，改版之後啥都沒了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 算了 还是用thunderbird了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都没用过google reader
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg,就是个在线的新闻抓取器啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, pro7
<alvin_rxg> 沒有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 额 可怜娃
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是thunderbird 吧 我喜欢把这些东西整合起来 就不用开那么多额
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, google reader上还有漫画?
<alvin_rxg> 啥都有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能直接搞到thunderbird上么
<alvin_rxg> 那是不一樣的……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, ?
<alvin_rxg> google reader 上 你訂閱的部分和 別的 rss 一樣，沒區別的。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就没个客户端?
<alvin_rxg> 沒
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 麻烦
<alvin_rxg> 然後，它的 rss 可以說是無限的。一般的 rss client 的內容只能從當前開始， google reader 可以追溯到 rss 剛建立時的內容
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这个确实不错. 不过为什么没人写个客户端
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以前还真没用过  就听很多人推荐
<alvin_rxg> 還有個功能，就是它的推薦功能。改版以前會根據訂閱的內容推薦內容相近或者其他類似的內容。但改版後就沒啥了……甚至會把已經訂閱的東西再推薦一邊……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你看中文的还是德文的?
<alvin_rxg> 有時中文有時德文，大部分中文
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 德文的挺有意思 很多生活的文章 教你做菜做酒啥的
<alvin_rxg> 我沒看那部分的…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg htc的天气预报还有动画呢。索爱的没有
<alvin_rxg> 動畫要來幹嗎
<alvin_rxg> akku weather 那個預報不准
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 炫啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 我找不到相应的天气预报软件
<alvin_rxg> google weather 和 wetter.de 預報的結果差不多。 akku weather 差千百裏了。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 虽然说老婆也不用
<alvin_rxg> 我用那個 world weather clock widget
<alvin_rxg> sony 默認的 akku 天知道是哪裏搞來的資料，一點都不准
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg netzclub 的流量太少了
<alvin_rxg> 我夠了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 轻松超出
<alvin_rxg> 這個月因為我有兩三個軟件下了刪，刪了下的……所以超了。之前基本上每個月大概 60M
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 不过我搞定了公司的电脑了 也足够用了 不用手机挂
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 我是用来挂im
<alvin_rxg> ..
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 不然我干嘛那么执着全键盘
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在发现arch确实不适合给普通用户用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 会用的人还行 普通人遇到这些问题确实完蛋
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给我老婆绝对不装arch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian stable完事
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你也開始變了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她用不着新的东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是我需要新的
<alvin_rxg> 沒必要吧
<alvin_rxg> 0,09GB……平均每天 0,57GB，該怎麽消耗這流量…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你流量少 小心了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 超出了就没网速了
<alvin_rxg> 今天我已經消耗了 0,09GB 的流量
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你要是用arch 你就别干事了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 天天的更新你就受不了 学生公寓直接用win或者debian
<alvin_rxg> win 也不行。流量很難監控
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: win没啥东西可下的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 更新少
<alvin_rxg> 不是，win下邊的第三方軟件的流量很難控制
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这倒是
<alvin_rxg> 我倒寜願學生宿舍限速……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们一个月多少流量?
<alvin_rxg> 連續7天 4G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我靠. 也就是说不限?
<alvin_rxg> 有限的啊……
<alvin_rxg> 1-7 4G, 2-8 4G, 3-9 4G
<alvin_rxg> 開 network-manager
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不明白
<alvin_rxg> x_
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> 我畫張表給你看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不就是一周限速4G么?
<alvin_rxg> 不是一周……是連續7天
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那还行啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不少了
<alvin_rxg> 星期一到星期天，4G；然後去掉星期一，星期二到星期一4G
<alvin_rxg> 還行，平均每天 570MB
<gebjgd> 相当不错了
<gebjgd> 你们的网络相当不错
<larry___> 我arch的 kde下的kmix控制不了音量 是怎么个回事呢？
<alvin_rxg> larry___: 找個 Preference 還是 Option 的，裏邊選擇 channel
<kk>  06:04
<gebjgd> 最近没见老色鬼了
<gebjgd> 莫非他老婆到了？
<alvin_rxg> 周末
<snugglecat> 老色鬼解决他的问题了
<jiero> lol，找到一个和 GTK 很象很像的 e16 主题。。。边上竟然漏缝——。。。可以看穿的 透明+条、 png边框么。。。
<jiero> 感觉就是窗口比边框小一圈，要是能晃动就更好玩乐
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-28
<alyvin05> 早上好
<MeaCulpa> 早
<raylei> 早上好
<qiao> morning ~
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<madper> 有没有人比较过erc和icirc呀?
<madper> 怎么觉得irirc挺好用的呀?
 * madper 试试/me
<pity> git 能设定只跟踪某扩展名的文件吗？
<pity> 傻了，git add *.ext 啊
<leaveboy> * How to use  Awesome bindings  to get screenshot by 'scrot -s'
<leaveboy> adaam: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=296356&sid=55a2e2401e3159e43f450176ce94ec3f&start=0 这个帖子是不是你发的？现在问题解决了没
<^k^> leaveboy ⇪ ti: awesome的scrot键绑定 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<pity> leaveboy: 是 adam8157 发的啊
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo: 早.
<sk_> topic
<hamo> imadper: 早色象
<imadper> hamo: 色蛤.
<imadper> hamo: 你用empathy?
<hamo> imadper: 必须啊
<imadper> hamo: 用 rcirc吧.
<hamo> imadper: 这又是什么gaoji东西？
<imadper> hamo: 一个irc的客户端呀.
<imadper> hamo: M-x irc
<archl> 问题。为什么白天下载速度 比夜晚低 300kb/s啊。。。
<hamo> imadper: 你这个不就是erc么
<imadper> hamo: 不是. 是rcirc
<imadper> hamo: 你直接 M-x rcirc
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 因为晚上都关机了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/37158/no-wireless-department
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 互联网公司 请裁掉无线部门！ - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<leaveboy> pity: oh!
<roylez> leaveboy: 你挖的哪年的坟啊
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 额。不会吧。我以为白天都关机
<roylez> archl: 炸渣渣
<hamo> roylez: 无尾扎西
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<archl> roylez: 勒乐乐
<hamo> archl: 拜裸姐
<archl> hamo: 话梅。
 * archl 要喝水了。
 * archl 彻底无视黑猫
 * pity 公司的 vpn 太渣了，办公不能
 * imadper rh出个手机好不好?!
<roylez> hamo: systemd的家伙又在喷 http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/the-biggest-myths
<^k^> roylez 啥, ⇪ Wunschkonzert, Ponyhof und Abenteuerspielplatz
<roylez> hamo: GFW又搞高科技，弄不懂 https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5124784
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Github SSL replaced by self-signed certificate in China | Hacker News
<hamo> roylez: 他喷不喷不管，不过systemd确实好用
<roylez> hamo: 渣渣
<roylez> hamo: 你是不是还用grub2啊，渣渣？
 * gfrog 早
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西乃昨天扮演游击队么？ 打一枪就跑。
<imtxc> imadper: rh出个手机肯定不好
<hamo> roylez: 必然用啊
<hamo> roylez: grub2节操满满啊
<imadper> imtxc: 这样就可以发手机给员工了...
<imtxc> imadper: 你已经是员工了么
<hamo> imadper: 你回帽帽了？
<imadper> hamo: 没...
<imadper> imtxc: 不是...
<imtxc> imadper: 那你操个毛的心。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 也对...
<hamo> imadper: 难道你钩搭了一个RH的妹纸？
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<hamo> adam8157: 求证
<roylez> hamo: 哥用syslinux了，废柴
 * imadper 膜拜在微软亚洲研究院的同学呀... 微软三大件全发了!
<imtxc> imadper: 这些事情，肉食者某之就对了
<imadper> hamo: ....
<adam8157> imadper: 因为卖不出去
<imadper> adam8157: lol
<imadper> hamo: rh有妹子?
<hamo> roylez: syslinux不支持efi啊
<imtxc> 微软三大件是啥
<imadper> hamo: 有也是virt/hss他们的吧...
<roylez> hamo: efi渣渣
<hamo> imadper: 这个你得问蛋蛋壕，他最清楚，连人家电话和生日都一清二楚..cc bluezd
<roylez> imadper: 车、房、老婆？
<leaveboy> roylez: 好多年前的了
<hamo> roylez: ...
<leaveboy> roylez: 不过没看到有人解决
<hamo> roylez: 追求
<imadper> imtxc: 撸妹920/高端笔记本/还有那个微软的平板.   旅游全报销/实习生都有带薪假/哦, 实习补贴8k多...
<imadper> roylez: ^^
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> leaveboy: 他在命令里面写了环境变量，没起shell，这个没法解释，所以出错
<imadper> hamo: 总觉得, adam只钟情于你.
 * MeaCulpa 的实习生是招不到了
<roylez> leaveboy: sh -c "xxxx"
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你来北京...
<roylez> imadper: 到底发啥？
 * gfrog 微软三大件？ Windows/Office/VisualStudio？
 * hamo 求去微软啊
<imadper> roylez: 撸妹920/高端笔记本/还有那个微软的平板.   旅游全报销/实习生都有带薪假/哦, 实习补贴8k多...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ksh真严密，${1:=XXX} 不让用
<imtxc> imadper: 一台老古董，每隔一段时间就Kernel Panic，fatal exception in interrupt怎么破，是不是温度过高的原因～
 * gfrog 这仨货做windows 软件的公司都会发吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 应该就是office...
<iIlL10Oo>  libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient18 (= 5.5.22-0ubuntu1) but 5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is to be installed
<imtxc> imadper: 这么高的福利啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪高啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Office埋葬人类文明
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 我说的是: 实习生....
<imtxc> imadper: 求去微软实习
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: Notes才是杀手锏
<roylez> imadper: 都是卖不出去的货色，不如发老婆
<iIlL10Oo> wps for linux +1
<imtxc> 不要节操了
<imadper> gfrog: windows/office/vs, 是个学校就有吧...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Notes影响不到全人类，只能7575 苦b IBMer
<imadper> imtxc: 是亚洲研究院.
<imadper> imtxc: 很难进去的吧...
<imtxc> imadper: 什么意思
<MeaCulpa> 研究啊，高深
<imadper> imtxc: 微软亚洲研究院.
<imtxc> imadper: gaoji地方么 好吧 不去了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 听说还有别的公司使吧。 不过Notes催生了IBMer那么多专利，确实很牛逼哦。
<hamo> gfrog: Notes那货还有人用？ cc roylez MeaCulpa
 * imadper 求去微软亚洲研究院读博!
<gfrog> hamo: 乃是说用的都不是人？ XD
<roylez> hamo: 用Notes的都不是人啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 我同事把他的chromebook拿来给我们玩了 键盘感觉不错  晚上我去买一个
 * gfrog 继续招Intern
<adam8157> ...
 * MeaCulpa 招不到
<roylez> yunfan: 壕
<imtxc> gfrog: 你家又不发三件套，谁去intern
<imadper> yunfan: 有标准的linux本地应用可以跑不?
<gfrog> imtxc: 有不撸。
<imadper> yunfan: 比如, firefox之类的?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有toolchain么
<imtxc> gfrog: 没有妹子还得噜
<yunfan> imadper: 有人装ubuntu的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 肥肥的autoconf 那套
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 大概没法接触到
<hamo> 。。。
<imadper> yunfan: 啥cpu? 够跑吗?
<imadper> yunfan: 我自己查吧 .
<yunfan> imadper: 我那个ac100都没问题 编译了个minetest都能跑
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 看传闻说 ubuntu 1304会支持chromebook
<MeaCulpa> chromebook和chrome啥关系...
<imtxc> yunfan: 等ubuntu出彩电
<yunfan> imtxc: 彩电早晚要消亡
<imtxc> 冰箱 洗衣机
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 黄山跟黄河的关系
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 洋快否？
<imtxc> yunfan: 黄山黄么
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 考虑一下.
<yunfan> imtxc: 黄山古称黟山  是黑的意思
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
 * imtxc 
 * imtxc 目基
 * MeaCulpa 今早效率真高，码了13行字
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 赞，今天改竖着写字了？ XD
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你咋知道的...
<iIlL10Oo>  libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient18 (= 5.5.22-0ubuntu1) but 5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 is  installed
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 其实我一直竖着写，增加代码量 XD
<imadper>  gfrog: 那个小萝莉... 好可爱...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我最早在日企的时候那空行猛的，有if必须有else, 括号必须独占一行
<gfrog> imadper: ？
<imadper> gfrog: 应该是实习生. 坐在过道的那个小桌子那里.
<imadper> gfrog: 你们组的隔壁组.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 貌似乃跟俺介绍过。小日本戒律严啊，不按规则来是不是还打板子？
<gfrog> imadper: ？
<imadper> gfrog: 你会自己发现的... 一个小萝莉...
 * hamo 小萝莉？
 * hamo 求介绍啊
<onlylove> imadper:无图无真相
<imadper> onlylove: 没打算让你知道真相.
<onlylove> imadper: 打算私吞？
<imadper> onlylove: 总之不能给其他公司的人.
<onlylove> imadper: 求去RH
 * gfrog 对萝莉无爱。怪大叔喜欢御姐儿。
<imadper> onlylove: 别跟我说...
<imadper> gfrog: .... 我都爱...
<gfrog> imadper: cc adam8157
<imadper> gfrog: ...
 * imadper 御姐萝莉我都爱. 
<iGoogle> 陀陀妹子 ->矮小，精致的。 imadper
 * hamo 尤喜欢萝莉
<imadper> hamo: 你也只能...
<imadper> iGoogle: ... 长沙话?
<iGoogle> hamo: 你。。。对，只能这样
<hamo> ...
<iGoogle> 湘潭的陀陀妹子，满街跑。<-俗语
<iGoogle> hamo: 你也矮小，精致，肉肉的。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 不是有四川的么
<hamo> iGoogle: 姨姨你哥坏人
<imadper> iGoogle: 眼珠大大的, 凸凸的.
<yunfan> imadper: 要买可以早下手 狄都刚好有店主来了一批货
<imadper> yunfan: 多少钱?
<imadper> yunfan: 我得等发工资.
<yunfan> imadper: 2k 你可以让阿蛋拆借点
<iGoogle> 眼睛凸出，那是鱼泡眼。 imadper hamo
<yunfan> imada反正我看你也不敢欠阿蛋的钱不还的
<imadper> yunfan: 不喜欢借钱...
<hamo> imadper: 壕
<yunfan> imadper: 那就用信用卡 或者明抢吧
<imadper> yunfan: ... 没信用卡... 明抢不敢呀...
<yunfan> imadper: 看起来你是要刷老子的卡了
<hamo> yunfan: 我也要刷你的卡
<yunfan> imadper: 但是我的信用卡今年4月到期 额
<imtxc> gfrog: 你前几天还说喜欢萝莉的
<imtxc> gfrog: 天天变口味可会光棍的哟
<imadper> yunfan: 不用, 我等发工资吧.
<imtxc> yunfan: 求刷卡
<gfrog> imtxc: 几天前？ 口味儿会变的嘛
<hamo> imadper: 有新工作了？
<iGoogle> imtxc: 噶嘛是广谱性。
<iGoogle> 凡是。。。。
<night_> 有没有人啊
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 在路德写脚本.
<night_> 问个问题
 * imtxc 从来对萝莉无爱
<hamo> imadper: 路德？那个做导航仪的？
<night_> shell函数的执行是开了另一个进程来执行的么
<imadper> hamo: ...
<iGoogle> night_: 自己pstree看
<night_> pstree？
<imtxc> imadper: 壕又要买什么了
<imadper> night_: 函数不是吧. ...
<night_> iGoogle, 可是一转眼就跳过去了啊，怎么看
<imadper> imtxc: 想去东莞买春.
<hamo> imadper: 啥地方？
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 截图发给你妹纸
<iGoogle> 。。回去补习去。 night_ |less
<imadper> night_: 定义一个sleep的函数不行吗?
<night_> 如果shell中用.(点）调用另一个shell执行这个shell是另一个进程的吧
<imadper> hamo: 哼哼, 怕你 ?!
<iGoogle> imadper: 买春？
<imadper> iGoogle: 你想说一起去?
<imtxc> im
<hamo> imadper: 帽帽的活多好，还去啥路德...
<iGoogle> 额。啥主题？
<imtxc> imadper: 给我带回来点
<imtxc> hamo: 色大象还在猫猫呢
<imadper> hamo: 那你来?
 * hamo 春是什么？可以买么？
<imadper> imtxc: 正逗hamo呢...
<imtxc> hamo: 乃被调戏了，让 imadper 付款
<hamo> imadper: ^^^
<imadper> ....
<yunfan> hamo: 做GPS的是高德吧
<imadper> yunfan: 路德是我胡扯的一个名字.
<yunfan> adam8157: 我前同事想解决rpi的内核驱动 视频采集问题 愿意掏1k 你能解决么
<yunfan> cc hamo mo
<adam8157> yunfan: 一句话看不出工作量
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/224053.htm  这个主板的芯片是跟chromebook一样的
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ 搭载Exynos 5的小主板推出 结构小巧功能强大_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> adam8157: 你别当外包玩就行 当外包玩肯定请不动你
<imtxc> yunfan: 你要雇了阿荡？
 * imtxc 什么输入法
<yunfan> imtxc: 你觉得可能么  一般是阿蛋雇我
<iGoogle> yunfan: 看来你哪同事认为rpi就是一个完善的系统。
 * imtxc 算了 去干活，明天又得买返程票
<yunfan> iGoogle: 他就是自己喜欢采集视频和音频 但是那个开不了工  很郁闷
<iGoogle> rpi要外挂硬件，都麻烦的。换一个旧主板玩这吧。
<hamo> yunfan: adam8157 壕机油间说雇佣就太见外了...这点活就1晚上搞定嘛
<yunfan> hamo: 好像你对arm更熟悉
<imtxc> gfrog: 不噜兄呢？ 告诉他 china HDTV 过几天开放注册 别错过了
<hamo> yunfan: 不熟...我专制打酱油的...
<yunfan> hamo: 上次你窜多阿蛋跟你去搞arm 我可是记得的
<imtxc> yunfan: 他以前不就是搞arm么
<hamo> yunfan: 我就是打酱油...哪有酱油我就哪里打啊...
<yunfan> hamo: 你这么滑 我实在想踩死你
 * imtxc 求回城符
 * yunfan 出门
<hamo> yunfan: 滑你可踩不到我
<hamo> lol
<imtxc> hamo: 滑蟆
 * hamo 扣腚去了..
<night_> ./bBatis_SQL_Query.sh: line 58: 23704 Killed                  ${TESTSQL_RUN_DIR}/ExtIntf ${BDSS_PATH}/ds.ini
<night_> 脚本调试信息出这个玩意意味着什么呢
 * hamo 蛋疼啊！
<ofan> hamo: 扣腚扣的蛋疼？
<hamo> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> hamo: 厉害
<cfy> hamo: 你也转C了呀
<hamo> cfy: 啥叫转C啊？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> imtxc_away: 乃怎么不告诉我？
<MeaCulpa> night_: . 是用当前shell做事
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 求解救啊。
 * gfrog 苦闷
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 咋了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你不是很爽么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 毛儿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 活干的不爽？ 要不要哥哥去Fedora-zh再帮你骂一圈
<iGoogle> LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@ 这有关系嘛。
<iGoogle> 这句强大
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 都投C吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不去，跟门房李大爷 adam8157 作伴儿嘛？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 去威海开分舵，天天狗肉海风啤酒毛妹
<hamo> gfrog: 开了分舵叫我啊
<MeaCulpa> 哦, 那是蛋蛋家...搞错
<hamo> gfrog: 我也想 天天狗肉海风啤酒毛妹
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hamo 开分舵给 hamo 买春？
<MeaCulpa> 青岛是不是有啥学校？毛子妹子不少
 * hamo 春是什么？可以买么？求解释啊！
 * hamo 你们这些成天买的人，求解释啊！
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 太囧都有Facebook页
<MeaCulpa> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lost-in-Thailand/319830584792876
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Lost in Thailand | Facebook
 * MeaCulpa 听到一句神英语:"King that born strong" -- 王宝强
<MeaCulpa> Born strong king更好...
<gfrog> adam8157_: 蛋蛋今天是不是又看门儿呢？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥叫毛子妹
<gfrog> ofan: 这乃该懂的啊。
<ofan> gfrog: 不懂
<gfrog> ofan: 乃不是北方人？
<ofan> gfrog: 是
<gfrog> ofan: 哪的？
<ofan> gfrog: 山东
<piggybox> 俄罗斯妹的意思？
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，那可能没这说法。我知道东北人把俄国人叫老毛子。
<ofan> 哦
<devilken> 请问重新分区后 tar恢复了系统注销登陆一切正常 但重启提示no such device uuid xxxxxxxxxx 无法进入系统 修改grub.cfg的相应uuid是不是可以解决？
<stlifey> devilken: 你分区换了UUID变了吧
<devilken> 是啊 我就是。重新分过区 然后tar恢复的系统
<devilken> 是不是改了uuid就可以进去了啊 才恢复的时候是注销登陆 一切正常
<stlifey> 你不要用uuid，用/dev/sdaX这样吧
<devilken> 哦 今天回去试试 很不想重装各种东西 就是想恢复成一模一样的 呵呵
<roylez> hokein_: 黑毛
<ofan> roylez: 错了
<archl> 没人？
<archl> lainme:  http://webchemy.org/ 也画画看看。
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Webchemy
<cong> 不含任何原子的列表是空表?
<archl> 化学元素表？
<cong> lisp
<archl> 不懂。
<ofan> cong_: 不含任何元素？
<iIlL10Oo> http://zh.wikibooks.org/zh-cn/Lisp_%E5%85%A5%E9%96%80/%E7%AC%AC%E5%9B%9B%E7%AB%A0_%E5%8E%9F%E5%AD%90%E5%92%8C%E5%80%BC
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Lisp 入门/第四章 原子和值 - 维基教科书，自由的教学读本
<night_> 在shell中如何启动一个程序，让它在后台运行，而且还不读当前shell的标准输入。。。
<MeaCulpa> night_: XXX & 不够用么
<night_> 我是在一个while read line循环里这样XXX &后台运行的，但是XXX这货读标准输入。。把我的文件都读到他里面去了
<ofan> night_: nohup ooxx
 * imadper 它叫什么, 都不影响你使用... 
<ofan> night_: ooxx 0>&-
<night_> ofan, 这个&后面带一个-是什么意思呢
<ofan> night_: 关闭fd
<night_> ofan，我爱你
<MeaCulpa> ...
<night_> nohup有个这关闭fd的小古么
<night_> 效果么
<MeaCulpa> 大部分工具都不至于这样hack, 有个参数啥的...
<ofan> 这个很常用
<imadper> night_: man nohup ==>  If  standard  input is a terminal, redirect it from /dev/null.  If standard output is a terminal, append output to 'nohup.out' if possible, '$HOME/nohup.out' otherwise.
<night_> ofan, 我菜鸟啊
<maplebeats> 有人在gaoji？
<ofan> 腿好痛
<pity> ubuntu 可以按安装日期列出所安装的软件吗？
 * imadper 
 * imadper 求好的elisp教程!
<fairywell28> fedora 18 怎么样，我现在用的 14，推荐升级为18吗？
<imadper> fairywell28: 不推荐.
<yq> 来看看你们
<yq> :-)
<pity> 我又傻了，我直接 history | grep install 了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 高
<pity> ubuntu 怎么查看用户加入了哪些组？
<imadper> pity: gpasswd ?
<imadper> cfy: 你终于来了...
<pity> imadper: 晕，ssh 断了
<MeaCulpa> pity: groups
 * imadper 对呀, 是groups... 为什么我会说是gpasswd.............................
<imadper> pity: 抱歉了....
<fairywell28> imadper, why?
<pity> imadper: ssh 断了，我还没来得及试呢
<imadper> fairywell28: 升级, 一定会启动不了. 这个早就是known issue了.
<imadper> pity: 那还好...
<fairywell28> imadper, 我是准备删了14装18
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我当初特傻逼地把自己这个用户加入了 sudo 组，结果显示我家目录中都是 sudo 组的
<MeaCulpa> pity: 是么？ 你的home 可以chmod Xxxx嘛
 * MeaCulpa 没用过sudo不理解
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.4HEl9W&id=15414771577&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> freeflyi1g 啥, ⇪ 联想THINKPAD X60 X61 X200 X220 X300 X220I 笔记本电源适配器-tmall.com天猫
<^k^> freeflyi1g 啥, ⇪ 联想THINKPAD X60 X61 X200 X220 X300 X220I 笔记本电源适配器-tmall.com天猫
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 这个靠谱不
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: guru
<imadper> cfy: 从 minibar读取输入的函数是啥?
<imadper> cfy: 我 interactive "s" 之后, 读取的字符串去哪里了?
<cfy> imadper: (defun foo (x) (interactive "s") (message x))
<cfy> imadper: 到x里去了
<imadper> cfy: 对呀... 我这里也是这么写的呀...
<cfy> imadper: ......
<cfy> imadper: none sense........
<imadper> cfy: ;; (defun get-output (shell-comm)
<imadper> ;;   (interactive "s")
<imadper> ;;   (message (shell-command-to-string shell-comm)))
 * gfrog 苦闷
 * gfrog 胃疼
<cfy> imadper: works in my system....
<imadper> cfy: 你输入的是什么?
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 在我这里也管用了... man xxx 不管用而已....
<pity> MeaCulpa: 然后新生成的文件还是 sudo 组的
<MeaCulpa> pity: 可怜人，手动改了吧
<cfy> imadper: ls
<cfy> imadper: man xxx也许不太一样。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我ls也可以, man xxx不知道为啥不行...
<cfy> imadper: man xxx不一样的策略吧
<imadper> cfy: 不过你 M-| 然后man xxx是可以的.
<cfy> imadper: 估计会判断什么tty啥的
<imadper> cfy: 我觉得是程序没退出... man xxx
<night_> ofan, xxx 0>&-
<night_> 这个不是后台运行啊
<night_> 我的shell卡住了，不往下执行啊
<cfy> imadper: ...
<ofan> night_: 我没说这是
<ofan> night_: ooxx 0>&- &
<night_> 。。。
 * ofan 少一个符号就不会了
<cfy> imadper: ps auxww看下，我换个中号
<cfy> imadper: ps auxww看下，我换个账号上来
<night_> 菜鸟总动员
<pity> usermod -g 能把用户一次加入多个组吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<ofan> pity: 能
<MeaCulpa> pity: -G ?
<pity> ofan: usermod -G group1, group2, group3 username ?
<MeaCulpa> man 啊
<night_> ofan, 求大神QQ
<night_> 擦我觉得我好贱好贱的模样啊。。
<MeaCulpa> -aG吧，否则...
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ofan> pity: man usermod
<ofan> night_: 不用qq讨论
<ofan> night_: qq只加妹子
<pity> ofan: man 过了
<night_> ofan，0 0
<imadper> night_: 你跟 ofan 说, 必要的时候, 你可以当妹子.
<yq_>  哈哈
<night_> imadper, 在下堂堂纯爷们
<pity> ofan: -G, --groups GROUP1[,GROUP2,...[,GROUPN]]] 这要写几个括号啊
<yq_> night_: 曾哥？
 * imadper 世上只有春哥一个纯爷们
<night_> yq，不要意淫那个好么
<yq_> night_: 你这名字……不让人不意淫哈哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 yq_ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<yq_> gfrog: mose是谁
<ofan> pity: 大哥... [abc]表示 abc可选
<pity> ofan: 好吧
<ofan> pity: -G, --groups GROUP1[,GROUP2,...[,GROUPN]]]  表示后面接一个或多个group
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides/pull/45
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: New `g:indent_guides_soft_pattern` option by sergey-vlasov · Pull Request #45 · nathanaelkane/vim-indent-guides · GitHub
<pity> ofan: 加好组了，奇怪的是我用 gpasswd -d username groupname 从某组里移除用记显示成功了，但 groups username 还有那组
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 没merge
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 哦
<ofan> pity: man
<freeflyi1g> adamwen: 刚刚这个电源如何
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 这个功能很好
<pity> ofan: ssh 又断了
<ofan> pity: ssh -vvv
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 这个插件怎么才能自动打开,不需要按 \ig
<pity> ofan: 其实不是 ssh 断了，是因为 vpn 断了，ssh 被迫断了
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 有个选项自带打开
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 我每次都是要按 \ie
<pity> ofan: 我厂的 vpn 几分钟掉一次线，还不如我自己搭建的稳定
<ofan> pity: 哦 我以为你说我的vpn
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 我是设置只对源码文件打开这功能，要不然看txt很费劲
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 你是怎么设置的
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: autocommand
<pity> ofan: 不是
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: au filetype c,cpp,haskell IndentGuidesEnable
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 哦,多谢
<cfy> imadper: guru....
<imadper> cfy: 遇到了个编译问题.
<cfy> ofan: i con't even connect to your vpn ........
<cfy> ofan: i can't even connect to your vpn ........
<imadper> cfy: (.text+0x2f0): undefined reference to `clock_gettime'   在我的电脑上, 直接编译就可以过. 在测试机器上, 就不行.
<ofan> cfy: 帖log
<cfy> ofan: no log................
<ofan> cfy: 开log
<cfy> imadper: -lrt?
<cfy> ofan: don't know how.........................
<ofan> cfy: man pptp
<cfy> ofan: i'm a user knows nothing about log
<cfy> ofan: i'm a user knows nothing about log and pptp :D
<ofan> cfy: 没log怎么给你解决
<imadper> cfy: ... 在我这里不用呀...
<cfy> ofan: let's talk this problem latter.....
<imadper> cfy: ... 悲剧, 果然是...
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: clang默认帮我开了?
<cfy> imadper: don't know. experts(ofan)should know this
 * MeaCulpa 发觉自己办公室抽屉里有一袋花椒...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 妹子送的？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 自带的
<imadper> cfy: 你输入法又坏了?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 防虫, 挺好的.
 * imadper 我家大米里也散了一些花椒进去. 
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 增食欲
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<cfy> imadper: havn't install one .....
<imadper> cfy: why not?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，要是我当家就蔬菜里塞花椒肉类里塞胡椒
<ofan> good for blowjob
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是么？ 扩展血管？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 生姜和藏红花不是更好么
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 持久度增加，减少疼痛
<cfy> imadper: i'm lazy..........
<imadper> cfy: .
<cfy> imadper: actually,i don't know how to do it,and i don't want ask google
<ofan> cfy: 用了mac就堕落了吧
<cfy> imadper: i'm just waiting some tell me how to do it .....
<cfy> imadper: ubuntu 10.04.....
<imadper> cfy: shouldn't ubuntu have a build-in ibus?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 芦管要持久做甚？ 越快越好
<cfy> imadper: don't know...........
<imadper> cfy: just apt-get install ibus. and use im-switch command.
<imadper> cfy: or you can git clone a fcitx for compiling.
<imtxc> 英文频道了？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 是口管
<cfy> imadper: i will do the former latter
<imadper> MeaCulpa: +1
 * ofan 4chan time
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你口器可以reach到性器？？ 脊柱畸形？柔韧好，还是...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 喔槽
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 找妹子啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这都能想的出来..
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这得多好的柔韧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 或者多长...
<imtxc> 这个…… 复杂了，不过长度关系不大吧
<imtxc> imadper: 下午好 大牛
 * imtxc 中午睡不着，下午要崩溃，怎么破……
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 闭幕养神,也有80%的效果
<imtxc> ofan: 呕饭已经练到可以自己够着了？
<ofan> imtxc: 滚
<imtxc> 这种情况是不是传说中的神经衰弱啊，困，但是不容易入睡
<ofan> imtxc: 空气问题
<imtxc> ofan: 缺氧？
<ofan> imtxc: 缺钙
<imtxc> ofan: 哪有，上次一个医生给我开过什么维生素、钙片一类型的东西，结果去买药人不给我买，说现在人没缺这个的……
<iIlL10Oo> 缺啪啪啪
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 不要提这个啊，提起来都是泪
<imtxc> bluezd: 布鲁
<imtxc> bluezd: CHHD 1月31号开始开放注册呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃怎么不告诉我
<bluezd> imtxc: ... 哦
<bluezd> imtxc: 你用什么 client 下啊?
<imtxc> gfrog: 你没有说要邀请的啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 我以为你有呢
<imtxc> bluezd: transmission
<gfrog> imtxc: 木有
<gfrog> imtxc: 有啥片儿？
<imtxc> gfrog: 那要是需要的话就过两天注册呗，好像要半个月时间呢 cc bluezd
<imtxc> gfrog: 其实也没啥好东西……
<bluezd> imtxc: 一次都没下过,偶尔上去看看
<gfrog> imtxc: 恩，国内八成儿没啥想看的东西。。。
 * gfrog 下了套2012环法，还是去德国还是瑞士的网站找的种子。
<imtxc> gfrog: 膜拜会德语的人
<gfrog> imtxc: 擦，有英语页面
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 主要是那上面资源都过大，带宽和硬盘都受不了
<ofan> 海盗湾都有
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 拜
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hahh?
<abine> G蛙
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我lp问我为啥不穿西装来上班，我说我穿了就和楼下那群抽烟聊天的Drone一样了...
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: Drone是啥
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 无人机...
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 你这种，lol
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: cao， 我现在是苦逼码农好伐
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 好吧，probe和drone都有
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 啊？你？码什么/
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 写go啊
<void1> 还有scv呢...
<MeaCulpa> 那么高级？C记有go?
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 有啊，我们现在很多东西用这个
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: adam8157 C 记有没有适合高大魁梧面向和善英语流利能说会道装模作样码字的主的活？
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 可惜你不在北京
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 来忽悠吧
<linjiahao> ubuntu有时会出现系统错误怎么回事，有没有人遇到过？
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 英语流利在C记不是advantage啊，你看看 adam8157 的就自残形秽了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 没看懂是说好还是不好!!!
 * adam8157 中文也够呛
<linjiahao> ？
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: hmm... 看来not my place
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 可我除了这个没特长了... 看来真要去闯荡租界了
<linjiahao> 没人理？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 贵摸多好，出差有总统套房的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 自己的钱啊
<imtxc> linjiahao: 什么错误
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋竟然被鄙视了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 总统套房...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 能给发起总统套房工资的企业也不错了嘛，你去佛山不就住的么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 总统套房 = 总是筒子楼的套房？
<gfrog> imtxc: ^
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 毛，知道啥是总统套房不...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 只在电影电视里见过
 * imtxc 不过人生最大的快乐还是大学旁边的民房……
<gfrog> imtxc: 矮油喂，是自己啪啪啪还是听别人啪啪啪还是边自己啪啪啪边听别人啪啪啪？
<imtxc> gfrog: 累了听也是享受啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 看来是第三种。
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 继续去刷票，娘的，这网站又把gaoji的排队功能拉出来了
<imtxc> yunfan: 晕饭，你说的那个军航票只能在票贩子手里买么
<leaveboy> adam8157: awesome scrot绑定的问题有没有解决
<leaveboy> adam8157: scrot -s
<imtxc> sid 到现在还不来awesome3.5
<adam8157> leaveboy: 我的方案是写个小脚本去做这件事
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 提早15天坐飞机才是王道
<kevinstar> http://news.17173.com/content/2011-03-02/20110302173912257,4.shtml
<^k^> kevinstar 啥, ⇪ 新生代功夫女星饰演《刀剑笑OL》奇女子_刀剑笑,杨青倩官方网站新闻_17173.com中国游戏第一门户站
<imtxc> 编译要装好多库，下载不动……
<leaveboy> adam8157: 写脚本啊！！
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 换源
<adam8157> leaveboy: 这, 很简单吧
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 带宽不给面子
<leaveboy> adam8157:那算了，这样还是直接终端敲命令吧
<kevinstar> imtxc, 换公司
<imtxc> kevinstar: 你收了我吧
<adam8157> leaveboy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1579568/
<kevinstar> imtxc, 这是问题的本质啊
<leaveboy> adam8157: 这个简单，但是不想用这种方式，
<leaveboy> adam8157: 前几天在网上看到 awesome 支持 xev 的keycode来进行这个工作，但是我这里ms不行
<leaveboy> ubuntu的pastbin升级了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不穿西装咱也是drone
<imadper> imt
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 操作信息：系统说人多，不许排队，看起来没办法了……等下再去看看服务器的心情 (据说人数=18928)
<imadper> imtxc: 都说了, 用试图门票我们,
<imadper> imtxc: 用stumpwm
<imtxc> imadper: 那个太gaoji 不会用
<imadper> adam8157_: 你的cloak咋不是c家?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<imtxc> imadper: awesome 容易抄到配置
<imadper> imtxc: 配置不自己写, 你会用?
<imtxc> imadper: 好歹有个能用起的，慢慢改
<imtxc> imadper: 话说，你用的东西，都很gaoji的样子啊。
<imadper> imtxc: 用别人的配置, 就没必要找自定性强的了... 直接kde更好.
<imadper> imtxc: kde默认配置不更方便?
<imadper> imtxc: 还省得你去找一份配置去了.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 天气不错，出去溜达一圈，你慢慢刷
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 也就是说至少还有2万人在找这票
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 慢慢刷
 * imadper 终于接到机器了, 泪流满面.
<MeaCulpa> 打飞的吧
<imtxc> imadper: 机器？
<imtxc> roylez: 主席在买什么
<imadper> imtxc: 返程火车票.
<imtxc> imadper: 你？
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是开学才回学校呢么
<imadper> imtxc: 我说坏席.
<imtxc> imadper: 主席还买火车票………… 不是吧
<imtxc> imadper: 贵猫给你发机器了？
<imadper> imtxc: 发了还用借?!
<imadper> imtxc: 天真.
<imtxc> imadper: 你干嘛借啊，自己不是有么
<imadper> imtxc: 我的笔记本不是ppc的呀....
<imtxc> 啥是个ppc么
<imadper> imtxc: power pc
<imadper> imtxc: 坏席他们家的.
<imtxc> imadper: gaoji的缩写
<imadper> imtxc: http://baike.baidu.com/view/30736.htm#sub4917481
<^k^> imadper 啥, ⇪ PPC_百度百科
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 你这是18摸高级黑啊
<imtxc> imadper: 干嘛要用它
<imadper> imtxc: 我想看看, ppc上面双开扫雷卡不卡.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ^^
<jyf1987> halo
<imtxc> imadper: 这样啊，gaoji
<jyf1987> imadper: 可以n开
<imtxc> imadper: 开n个，你又玩不了n个
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那是fedora社区的，跟我们没关
 * imtxc 有趟早7点开的30小时的硬座车，眼看着票越來越多
<imadper> imtxc: +车吧? 站站停那种.
<imadper> imtxc: 挺好的. 你去吧.
<imtxc> imadper: 恩啊
<jyf1987> imtxc:硬座  呵呵
<imtxc> imadper: 才知道原来高铁票这么贵啊
<imtxc> jyf1987: 主要是那个车慢得没普
<imtxc> jyf1987: 弄不好晚点20小时什么的……
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imadper> imtxc: 晚点20小时, 那你多带方便面, 直接去卖, 100一盒.
<imadper> imtxc: 多数人带的吃的是不够的.
<imtxc> imadper: 真能晚点10多小时啊，别不信， L开头的那种
<imtxc> imadper: 铁道部说25小时能到的，你往45小时准备肯定不浪费
<palomino|working> .......
<imtxc> 那种车，不能说是站站停，应该说是有事没事就停下来玩玩，据内部人士透露，由于年久失修的车，你太快开进站去会被处罚的
<ugoub> 话说，wget -r -l 2 --radom-wait 好像没法从wikibooks下载所有文件啊，谁知道命令应该怎么写才能成功呢？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> palomino|working: 丫的来魔都啊
<palomino|working> ... robbin
<palomino|working> 跑那么老远干嘛去 roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 笨马
<roylez> palomino|working: 过年驮我回家啊
 * palomino|working 踩着 roylez 的脸使劲儿碾
<roylez> palomino|working: 我不是现在还没搞定交通工具么
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jyf1987> roylez:包工头
<roylez> jyf1987: 啥？
<roylez> jyf1987: 你又恢复jyf本色了啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 来说说，啥意思。$_=()=~/(.*)=(.*)/;
<jyf1987> roylez:  在年会现场，手机上
<iGoogle> roylez: 还没回家。买一个摩托回去吧
<roylez> iGoogle: 明天还要出差啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 神送我票回家吧
<iGoogle> roylez: 又去住五星酒店？
<roylez> iGoogle: 那必须啊
<iGoogle> 你不会扯一个家乡的业务嘛。直接公费回家。
<jyf1987> roylez:  飞机
<roylez> iGoogle: 18摸不给报啊
<iGoogle> 叫你家乡不开发，叫你家乡不用18m的东西
<iGoogle> 居然快下班了。
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<jyf1987> roylez:有业务的地方去增强业务，没的地方去开拓业务
<iGoogle> 噶嘛。
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 94 顺便带公司的妹子回家渡假。是不。
<imadper> iGoogle: 这个不难吧... 中间那个 =()= 貌似就是返回个数.
<iGoogle> imadper: 开玩笑的嘛。笨笨
<imadper> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 这才像不是语言的语言。
<imadper> iGoogle: 都像你这么写, 维护的人就哭了.
<iGoogle> 某文章里面写的
<imtxc> roylez: 基席家什么地方的
<iGoogle> 其实，像 roylez和 pol 破马互相对掐的那种。 imadper
<cfy> iGoogle: () is return as array
<palomino|working> ....... iGoogle
<cfy> iGoogle: so i guess $_= the number of matched
 * palomino|working momo g蛙
<iGoogle> cfy: 你个家伙，还没输入法？
<cfy> iGoogle: yeah....
<imadper> iGoogle: 不知道为啥, 他俩掐的很厉害.
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> imadper: 他们乐在其中。
<palomino|working> ....
<imadper> iGoogle: 好基友.
<iGoogle> 那是
<palomino|working> 分明是某席仗势欺人啊- -
<iGoogle> 还是远程机油
<cfy> iGoogle: is that correct?
<imadper> palomino|working: pal... pol...
<iGoogle> cfy: 是啊。
<iGoogle> palomino|working: 你和主席哪掐架的图像，再发一个
<iGoogle> imadper: 才没补全出来，以为破马不在。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: good...
<iGoogle> cfy: 你最近英文到8级了吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 3....
<iGoogle> 3是8的一半嘛
<iGoogle> 0也是8的一半。
<leaveboy> 2/bye
<iGoogle> 后天开会，分钱。
<cfy> iGoogle: gaoji.......
<iGoogle> 估计要请客，谁过来，一起请。
<cfy> iGoogle: ......a little far distance.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 20W?
<iGoogle> 土遁嘛
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 最多请2w
<archl> iGoogle: 画张画瞧瞧
<archl> iGoogle: 给我1000元买电脑吧
<iGoogle> 你丫丫的，有钱的种。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: nope,i suppose you can get 20W?
<iGoogle> archl: 只要图片？
<archl> iGoogle:  http://webchemy.org/
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Webchemy
<archl> iGoogle: 用着个画。
<iGoogle> cfy: 额。没那么多，是突然多了1xw
<archl> iGoogle: 然后塞进 inkscape 去
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> archl: 对
<cfy> iGoogle: 1xW........richer
<iGoogle> 矢量电脑
<archl> cfy: g640 CPU够用不？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 在长沙？
<archl> imtxc: 你去吗？
<imtxc> archl: 没票
<archl> imtxc: 飞机票一直都有，你不懂投资么
<imtxc> archl: 投机？
<iGoogle> 。
<jyf1987> 长沙这种野蛮之地有什么好去的
<iGoogle> 娱乐之都嘛
<cfy> archl: know little about cpu......
<archl> jyf1987: 蛮族也要生活的
<archl> iGoogle: 哦
<iGoogle> 像帝都，苦命之都。 jyf1987 你呆那吧
<archl> cfy: 是吗。那就 cc jyf1987  intel最低价位的cpu买什么好？
<iGoogle> ion?
<cfy> archl: cc iGoogle
<iGoogle> atom?
<iGoogle> x286?
<iGoogle> 真下班了。。
<cfy> archl: what's your need?
<cfy> iGoogle: .............
<cfy> awesome....
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa 求送i7
<jyf1987> archl    atom 工业版  带fpga
<archl> jyf1987: 有块支持 i5 2500 的主板了
<archl> jyf1987: 还有 机箱，硬盘，光驱之类的。
<jyf1987> archl: 哦
<archl> jyf1987:  呃。回答呢。
<zhangwei_> 是国人不是
<jyf1987> 好
<archl> jyf1987: 胖胖。。。
<zhangwei_> 恩，又回来了
<archl> zhangwei_: 不是
<imtxc> jyf1987: ^^
<jusss> help
<jusss> adam8157: debian安装ibus后怎么启动ibus?
<adam8157> jusss: 不知道, 我不用gnome
<jusss> adam8157: 我也没有gnome,自带的是kde,可是还是不会启动ibus...
<jusss> onlylove: 你的debian是怎么启动ibus的
 * imadper 无论是什么linux, 都可以考虑去参考一下archwiki  cc jusss 
<archl> jusss: 额。不是每个窗口管理都有么。
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<jusss> archl: 有什么？
 * cfy not matter which *nix you are using, archwiki is a good place to view :D cc imadper 
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道啊，自己启动的，我在fluxbox里面的话用xinitrc文件启动的
<archl> jusss: 都有自己的介绍
<archl> jusss:  e16是放在它自己的配置文件里
<imadper> cfy: :-)
<onlylove> jusss: debian有个im-switch
<archl> cfy:  蹭饭叶
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我试试
<archl> cfy: 那就买 G640 好了，400元再+105买个4GB内存。电脑搭建完毕。
<imadper> archl: 英文名要倒过来理解. cfy => 插yf
<archl> 。。。
<archl> imadper:  你的去搜索一下 i mad
<imadper> archl: 懒得..
<cfy> imadper: what do you want your new computer to do ?
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> archl what do you want your new computer to do ?
<jusss> archwiki上好像没有我要的答案。。。
<imadper> cfy: 轻一些, 续航长一些. 没了
<cfy> imadper: mba........
<imadper> cfy: mba比 z830重多了
<jyf1987> imadper: 轻点  长点
<imadper> cfy: z830 13的, 和mba11寸的一样重.
<imadper> jyf1987: ...
<imadper> jusss: 这叫没有? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Autostart
<^k^> imadper ⇪ t: Autostarting - ArchWiki
<cfy> imadper: 【段子】某男沉迷emacs，其女友不堪忍受趁其不在时将他所有的el文件都删除了。他回来后要跟她分手，等等，他还是决定砍死她。
<imadper> cfy: ....
<imadper> cfy: 不备份的吗?
<imadper> emacs还能沉迷...
<jusss> imadper: 我说的是启动ibus
<cfy> imadper: and the githu.com is blocked......
<imadper> jusss: 我知道呀.
<jusss> imadper: 而不是自动启动ibus
<jusss> 不认为设置环境变量能够启动ibus
<imadper> jusss: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ibus
<jusss> 可是网上的那些文章都说是设置环境变量
<^k^> imadper ⇪ t: IBus - ArchWiki
<cfy> imadper: z830 6876.00
<jusss> imadper: 这个已经看了
<jusss> imadper: 里面说的也是设置变量
<imadper> cfy: 恩, mba呢?
<imadper> jusss: 你不信就算了.
<cfy> imadper: 8000+
<imadper> cfy: 贵死了.
<cfy> imadper: it seems TOSHIBA is better for windowser
<imtxc> 请教一下，gmail里面的filter是按照什么样的顺序作用的，比如我有一条规则是“主题包含「邀请」关键字的邮件全部删除”，另一条是“来自公司邮箱的邮件全部贴work标签并且存档，这时候如果公司有人给我发一封题为「………………邀请…………」的邮件，会怎么处理了？
<jusss> imadper: 我的ubuntu启动ibus也不是设置变量，而是执行了一个/etc/X11/Xsession.d/80imswitch之类的脚本，
<imadper> cfy: 不知道... 不过我觉得那东西挺好的.
<imadper> jusss: 你不信就算了.
<imtxc> imadper: 你用ibus？
<jusss> 难道我要去看那个脚本？烦
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: no.
<imadper> imtxc: 我脑子正常.
<imtxc> imadper: 发现有自动调整词频的输入法不好，容易暴露一些东西。。。
<palomino|working> .... imtxc
<palomino|working> 经常输入不雅词汇么 imtxc
<cfy> imadper: if it will nerver upload your data........
<palomino|working> 我有个哥们的输入法就..
<imadper> imtxc: 那怎么了?
<ub_> ls
<imtxc> palomino|working: 求破马驼回家
 * palomino|working 践踏 imtxc 
<imtxc> 都破了还怎么践踏
<imtxc> imadper: 你知道不，gmail要是有两条规则冲突了的话是怎么个顺序处理的 难道只能修改原来的规则？
<imadper> imtxc: 不用他的规则.
<imadper> imtxc: 我邮件少, 通常是全都回复.
<imadper> imtxc: 广告来了, 来一条取消订阅一条.
<ub_> WHO
<imtxc> imadper: 乱七八糟邮件好多的说 结果弄太多的规则，有时候漏掉正常邮件 烦
<imadper> imtxc: 肉眼过滤.
<jyf1987> 额  酷派都出lte了
<imtxc> jyf1987: 酷派不是一向有很贵的手机么
<jyf1987> 是吗
<imtxc> jyf1987: 我记得很早前他就有好几千的手机，具体什么我就没看了
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<jyf1987> via居然有fpga
<palomino|working> ....... gfrog
<zhangwei_> 下班
<panard> 这么早
<\rs> ofan: 如何學習 wireshark
<archl> cfy: 有机会就拿到而已
<archl> cfy: 有快速的电脑- 就有机会获取一个好显示器。好显示器。就能有大屏幕
<archl> cfy:  1280 × 800 根本无法接受。
 * adam8157 哎哟, 今天股票涨了5%
<onlylove> 迅雷那个免费的离线功能貌似不好用啊
<onlylove> 普通取回就和正常下载一样么
<jusss> onlylove: ibus在kde里面启动了，也有pinyin那个图标了可是为什么还是无法输入中文，纠结
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 gb2312编码的zip在utf-8环境里解压之后的乱码，肿么破？
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<onlylove> jusss: 你添加输入法了么
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己convmv
<gfrog> adam8157: 正装，很可能不行。
<jyf1987> adam8157:    几百万?
<adam8157> 没啥不行的, 机制就是这样
<onlylove> jusss: 如果正常的话应该显示一个“拼”
<jusss> onlylove: 出来了，ibus能用了
<jusss> onlylove: 很莫名其妙
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然不行
<gfrog> adam8157: -f gb2312 -t utf8，转完还是乱码
<archl> 如何用一个 ext4 分区随意存储数据么，不管所有者之类的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怀疑是解压的时候就按utf8编码解的，然后就乱上加乱了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 是不是默认不操作的
<gfrog> ad
<adam8157> gfrog: --notest
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，我还能不知道notest，就是test的时候显示的转换后文件名仍然乱码
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<panard> irssi脚本跑不起来
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，我还是换个输入法算了
<gfrog> adam8157: unicode支持关了也不行。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 有啥别的输入法
<onlylove> jusss: 小企鹅
<archl> onlylove: 有没有办法让移动硬盘的 ext4中不设权限？
<adam8157> gfrog: 用虚拟机解压 lol samba默认是unicode的
<onlylove> archl: 这个真没研究过，777？
<archl> onlylove: 就是当移动硬盘用，每台或每个系统都要改挂载选项？
<jusss> onlylove: ibus在chromium里能用，但在xterm里却用不了，奇怪
<onlylove> archl: 这个不知道……因为从来没考虑过，一般用户都在removeable组里面，都可以读写移动媒体
<onlylove> jusss: 你在xterm里面设置下看看……我知道有的终端可以指定输入法的
<archl> onlylove: 额。是不是默认 ext4 文件系统盘挂载，自动是root的？
<onlylove> archl: 这个不理解……你是说自动有root权限么？我的意思是说，在removeable里面只是可以读写移动硬盘，但是如果那个文件的权限是000那还是读不了
<onlylove> archl: 你需要把移动硬盘里面所有文件和文件夹都改成777
<archl> onlylove: 否则，岂不是换一台电脑就要再来一次？
<onlylove> archl: 为啥要每台电脑都来一次，文件的权限是记录在移动硬盘上的
<onlylove> archl: 至少我理解的是这样
<archl> onlylove: 那我实验一下。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我在xterm里指定了还是不行纠结，吃饭去
<gfrog> adam8157: 加 env LANG=GBK 就好了。
<jyf1987> 挂载掩码777
<adam8157> gfrog: 怪
<gfrog> adam8157: 怪毛儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是解压的时候直接按utf8处理了，然后导致编码混乱。
<archl>  jyf1987  谢啦. 搜索中地
<\rs> gfrog: debian 的 unzip 似乎打過 patch，支持 -O 指定編碼
<\rs> gfrog: 有些中文文件名解壓後可以用 convmv 或者 mount -B -o iocharset=.... 的方法解決。有些不行
<gfrog> \rs: 反正用LANG搞定了，看来丫确实是按当前系统语言读取文件名的。
<\rs> gfrog: LANG=zh_CN.GBK unzip .... ?
<huntxu> gfrog: 基蛙
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<huntxu> roylez: 沒尾巴
<jarod_ch_> [求助] 你们谁能下到这个文件　http://plan9.bell-labs.com/sources/contrib/miller/9pi.img.gz
<palomino|working> 下载不了
<jarod_ch_> 貌似是那个二级域名都没办法访问
<palomino|working> plan9是那个分布式os么。。
<jarod_ch_> 是的
<jarod_ch_> 出了一个　可以运行在树莓派上的img
<jarod_ch_> 所以我想试试
<jarod_ch_> http://bendyworks.com/geekville/lab_projects/2012/11/getting-plan-9-running-on-the-raspberry-pi
<^k^> jarod_ch_ ⇪ t: Getting Plan 9 running on the Raspberry Pi | The Bendyworks Blog | Bendyworks | Ruby on Rails, iOS, & Clojure Consultants | Madison, WI
<jarod_ch_> 貌似bell实验室的整个　plan9　二级域名都挂了
<palomino|working> :o
<jarod_ch_> 这里有境外的人没　？　能下载么？
<eexp> plan 9那种，也有人想用
<eexp> palomino|working: 你天天挂机，电费有多？
<OTO> Oh my god!My IRC software haven't UTF-8
<alpha080> eexp: 可以用树莓派挂机。
<ofan> ...
<jarod_ch_> 有没有人在国外的
<jarod_ch_> 如果国外可以下载的话　email一个给我
<alpha080> jarod_ch_: 自己挂vpn阿。。
<jarod_ch_> ssh　没用
<jarod_ch_> 这里有没有折腾过plan9的？
<roylez_> jarod_ch_: 要这货干啥，估计usb都不一定能驱动
<jarod_ch_> 或者　inferno
<jarod_ch_> 你回到1980年　那个时候的unix能用usb么？
<jarod_ch_> 电脑诞生的时候只能用打孔机输入　按你的说法　要它干嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 大家好，我的ubuntu10。04用的是gdm显示管理器，我安装了xfce桌面环境，并且在登录时在gdm的界面选择了xfce-session，登陆进去之后，过了几秒，桌面又变成了gnome的桌面，但是panel还是xfce的panel，看起来gnome有点顽固，请问该怎么设置才能完全不用gnome？
<stock-cn> 大家好，好久没来凑热闹了
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> ls
<black_angel> 在泰国，性别什么的完全不够看
 * gfrog 完了，傻了。 console都傻傻分不清楚了。
<black_angel> 这世界太疯狂了
<archl> black_angel: o
<black_angel> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDgxNzU4ODI4.html
<maplebeats> 哈哈。。。红帽公司那些事这个微博是谁维护的啊
<inode_lf> maplebeats: 怎么了
<black_angel> http://image.s1979.com/allimg/121128/1AG51160-3.jpg
<maplebeats> inode_lf, 发了个广告，看起来是被盗了。。。
<maplebeats> 或者非法授权了。。。
<black_angel> 看到这样的照片，完全疯掉了，啊……啊……这是……男的，啊
<black_angel> 看完照片之后我就成这个样子了
<black_angel> http://i4.tdimg.com/087/764/897/w.jpg
<black_angel> http://www.0713hb.com/tp/news/201301/20130121194836559.jpg
<black_angel> 你有没有疯掉不知道，反正我快崩溃了
<archl> 这次启动 装在 usb 上的debian失败了。。。
<archl> sudo dd bs=4M if=/home/jiero/Downloads/debian-wheezy-DI-b4-amd64-CD-1.iso of=/dev/sdb2 有错吗？
<maplebeats> archl, 没错
<maplebeats> archl, 是不是引导不上？
<stock-cn> 上次谁在帮忙做股价提醒系统？
<archl> maplebeats: 没有提示，直接去了grub
<archl> maplebeats: 应该是引导问题
<maplebeats> archl, 考虑过人品问题么= =
<archl> maplebeats: ...前一次真的没问题。
<stock-cn> 请问安卓手机上有emacs吗？
<void1> stock-cn, 哈，消失好久又出现了啊
<stock-cn> void1: 最近都在外面跑
<stock-cn> void1: 上次是你帮忙做的吗
<void1> 是
<stock-cn> void1: 股市开始复苏了
<stock-cn> void1: 那个东西可以上架了！
<stock-cn> void1: 再搞个收费，就用支付宝或者什么东西收费就是了
<stock-cn> 分收费和免费良种模式
<stock-cn> 两种客户
<void1> 嘛，哪来说的那么简单，不事先准备一段时间的话，还是没法好好用呢
<ofan> \rs: 我以前是直接看tcpdump的manpages，学习语法，直接在wireshark里用
<archl> maplebeats: 怎么办啊？
<gfrog> archl: cd image的引导程序跟usb disk的不一样，不能直接dd。用unetbootin
<soiamso> gfrog: 可以直接dd,现在的是fusion盘
<gfrog> soiamso: debian这么猛了？
<gfrog> soiamso: dd进U盘的一个分区？
<soiamso> gfrog: fedora, arch, ubuntu 都是这样的
<gfrog> soiamso: dd ubuntu/fedora一直不成功。
<soiamso> gfrog: 肯定把分区表清空的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] debian 也可以？
<gfrog> soiamso: archl_ 写的是sdb2啊。
<archl_> maplebeats: 怎么办呢。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我怎么记得 debian 的没有这个功能呢？
<archl_> gfrog: 我就是有意的
 * gfrog 表示怀疑。
<soiamso> gfrog:  一直都可以，反而 unetbootin 最近不行
<archl_> gfrog: 。 sdb1 是我刚才说的用来交换数据的分区。
<gfrog> soiamso: 马上试下去
<archl_> 是移动硬盘。
 * gfrog 貌似木有debian镜像，拿fedora18试
<soiamso> gfrog: 记住盘上的分区表会被清空
<soiamso> gfrog: live 盘才可以，或者 desktop盘
<favorinfo1> 弱弱的问一句  在pidgin里面  一般保存的记录的地址在什么目录中？
<maplebeats> archl, 不知道怎么办= =
<archl> maplebeats: 被教育了，要用整个盘。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 真麻烦，要转移数据了。。。
<Arthrun> 有没有人会修本本屏幕的。。。
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<archl> Arthrun: 直接更换啊。
<black_angel> Arthrun, 坏了就换呗
<Arthrun> 偶的X60S开机屏幕暗，两下角销亮，开十来分钟后变亮一些
<archl> Arthrun: 坏了？
<imadper> archl: ccfl背光吧?
<Arthrun> 现在不确定是不是灯管才华
<Arthrun> CCFL
<imadper> Arthrun: ccfl背光的?
<Arthrun> 是的
<imadper> Arthrun: 换灯管吧.
<Arthrun> 有这个打算，就是想先问下内行的，确认是不是CCFL问题
<imadper> Arthrun: 这里没有人修过这个吧...
<imadper> Arthrun: 不过 ee给自己换过屏幕.
<imadper> Arthrun: 你等他上线可以问问.
<hamo> imadper: 色象
<imadper> hamo: 色蛤蟆.
<imadper> hamo: 啥事?
<hamo> imadper: 早
<imadper> hamo: 早.
<imadper> hamo: 不知道你丫生活在哪个时区, 这点儿了还说早.
 * hamo 愁苦啊
 * hamo 心痛啊
<roylez_> hamo: 为啥
<hamo> imadper: +0
<roylez_> hamo: 被基蛙甩了？
<hamo> roylez_: 唉...
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 坏席.
<roylez_> hamo: 果然
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 尾扎西早
<imadper> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/audio-and-video-of-15-inch-ultra-extreme-vizio-ct15-a1-the-super-ultrabook-in-this-6-inches-ips1920.html
<sevk> imadper 啥, ⇪ 15寸的影音超极本：VIZIO CT15-A1 Ultrabook 超级本（15.6英寸IPS/1920*1080/i5-3317U/128GB SSD）　$699（约￥4680）-Amazon-海淘特价,笔记本电脑-什么值得买
<UbuntuTalk> [brickgao] –stop 1000d
<hamo> imadper: 我不看片啊，不适合我啊
<hamo> imadper: 适合蛋蛋和gaoji扎西
<imadper> adam8157: ^^ 直接t, 不废话.
<imadper> hamo: 是吗? 你不看片?
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<hamo> imadper: 真不看片片
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/motorola-ex232-3g-phone-waterproof-dustproof-drop-189-online-payments-free-shipping.html
<sevk> hamo 啥, ⇪ 再特价：Motorola 摩托罗拉 EX232 3G手机（防水、防尘、防摔）　189元包邮-高鸿商城-再特价,国内促销,智能手机-什么值得买
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<zhangwei> 哦，俺又回来了
<hamo> adam8157: 你手机弱爆了
<archl> hamo: 买不起。
<archl> hamo: 买这个了 http://www.360buy.com/product/499116.html
<sevk> archl 啥, ⇪ 【戴尔U2312HM】戴尔（DELL）UltraSharp U2312HM 23英寸宽屏LED背光IPS液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<Arthrun> imadper: EE这个老饼，居然还喜欢折腾啊
<imadper> 老饼...
<mosesofmason> gfrog, ...
<Arthrun> bones7456: 骨头，好久不见
<Arthrun> imadper: EE本来就是老阿姨了，前两年都这么叫她了。。。
<archl> Arthrun 你也不小了
<Arthrun> archl: 。。。
<hamo> Arthrun: 老饼是老阿姨的意思？
<imadper> Arthrun: 知道他老, 没见过有人叫他老饼..... 这个饼, 一般不都说疼猪吗?
 * hamo 在思考原因
<imadper> hamo: 其实是老兵.
<gfrog> adam8157: 你手机弱爆了
<imadper> adam8157: 你手机弱爆了.
<archl> adam8157: 。别沮丧
<archl> adam8157: 鄙视他们
<Arthrun> hamo: EE是老饼，EE也是阿姨
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 别沮丧, 虽然确实弱爆了.
<Arthrun> imadper: ER。。。今天见到了
<zhangwei> 这手机抗造！
 * Arthrun 话说，EE居然也有不在线的时候啊。。。
<imadper> Arthrun: 过会儿会来的.
<Arthrun> 这个时候，崽崽应该不用喂奶了吧。。。
<roylez_> Arthrun: 雕爆长空你也来啦？
<Arthrun> 。。。。
<adam8157> Arthrun: 人才研究中心的雕叔
<Arthrun> adam8157: 那是多少年前的事了。。。
<archl> Arthrun: 雕一直被拍，但是我从来没参与。
<roylez_> adam8157: 黑毛儿又咋拉
 * archl 拍 Arthrun
<Arthrun> 。。。
<Arthrun> 多年不来，这里依然凶险啊
 * adam8157 vpn太快不适应
<hamo> adam8157: nnnnd
<roylez_> Arthrun: 这里是江湖啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我非得去搞个永久的帽子...nnnnnd
<Arthrun> adam8157: element ?
<adam8157> hamo: 我转身就让人给你摘了
<archl> Arthrun: 。。。
<Arthrun> 啥。。。
<adam8157> Arthrun: 咱俩有代沟...
<Arthrun> 。。。
<archl> Arthrun: 你猜element 是谁
<archl> Arthrun: 猜吧。
<Arthrun> 有代沟的，当然就是那个球猫
<\rs> ofan: 瞭解
<Arthrun> archl: 那就是你了
<archl> Arthrun: 那个猫很少见了
<archl> Arthrun: 笨。
<archl> Arthrun: 绝对不是
<Arthrun> archl: 估计专心读书去了
<hamo> adam8157: 你有沟？
<Arthrun> hamo: 估计，挤挤还是有的
<archl> hamo: 踢。
<adam8157> Arthrun: 这里只有主席和你同一拨
 * adam8157 当年网络差啊
<archl> adam8157: 还有吧 额了们他
<Arthrun> adam8157: 胡说，我跟EE不是同一拔的
<archl> adam8157:  element 不也是和他们一起吗？
<Arthrun> adam8157: 我比 bones7456还迟几届
<archl> Arthrun: 。。。roylez 不是ee
<Arthrun> archl: 我知道不是， EE不会用这么不显眼的马甲的
<roylez_> Arthrun: 你都不认得我了吧.....
<archl> Arthrun: 该打了
<Arthrun> roylez_: 我们见过吗。。。。
<archl> 。。。
<roylez_> Arthrun: ....
<imadper> ...........
<imadper> roylez_: 你谁呀?!
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
 * Arthrun 无辜的我。。。
<Arthrun> roylez_: ..........
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<Arthrun> ...
<archl> Arthrun: 雕叔厉害
 * Arthrun 什么都不知道
 * hamo 表扬扎西一下
 * hamo 嘿巴扎嘿
<Arthrun> 开机半个小时了，屏幕终于亮一些了。。。。
<Arthrun> 该死的EE，晚上去哪里鬼混了
<hamo> bluezd_: 尾撸
<bluezd_> hamo: ......
<archl> Arthrun: 玩 http://webchemy.org
<sevk> archl 啥, ⇪ Webchemy
<Arthrun> archl: 干啥的
<archl> Arthrun: 随意画画的
<imadper> Arthrun: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.94.8KtyGU&id=2563456480&_u=sum7j6m38fc   如果你需要换5跟, 就买20根...
<sevk> imadper 啥, ⇪ 全新CCFL高亮液晶灯管批发 17寸19寸22寸液晶灯管 90元混拿100根-淘宝网
<Arthrun> 。。。。。
 * archl 去装 debian 了。
<archl> Arthrun: 你怎么了。颓废了？
 * Arthrun 凭我当年拆毁本本无数，应该不用1：4。。。
<Arthrun> 偶要的是12.1''的，X60S上用的
<imadper> Arthrun: 那东西太容易爆了... 买多点儿, 又不贵, 几毛一根..
<Arthrun> imadper: 还想改LED。。哈哈
<imadper> Arthrun: ccfl颜色自然一些.
<Arthrun> imadper: 容易爆。。。以前还没碰到过
<imadper> Arthrun: 一用力, 就爆了.1
 * lesliewang 
<imadper> Arthrun: 快递的时候也容易爆.
<imadper> Arthrun: 你买20根, 到手也就十来根.
<Arthrun> 居然没找到12.1''的，歧视小屏幕啊。。。
<lesliewang> 王军在么？
<Arthrun> 找到了
<ofan> lesliewang: 不在
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> hamo: 昨儿乃肿么没来？
 * gfrog 这厮
 * gfrog 这厮
<bluezd> gfrog: 还在公司呢？
<gfrog> bluezd: 这都被你猜中
<gfrog> bluezd: 料事如神不撸酱
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛
<bluezd> gfrog: 我们组这周 team building cc adam8157
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛酱
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕们要tb了。。
<gfrog> bluezd: 去哪儿？
<hamo> bluezd: 求带
<bluezd> gfrog: ski
<gfrog> bluezd: wii？ ps3？
<gfrog> bluezd: xbox？
<bluezd> hamo: 没劲，一群老爷们儿
<bluezd> gfrog: 滑雪 ......
<hamo> bluezd: 找妹纸去啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃们下次跟hss一起就好了嘛。
<gfrog> bluezd: 是啊，xbox上滑还是ps3上？
<adam8157> bluezd: 啧啧
<bluezd> gfrog: 渔阳滑雪场
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
 * gfrog 至少还得忙一个月
 * gfrog 而且不知道在忙神马。
 * hamo 忙啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 好几个组，每次都说 hr 他们也去，可是每次他们都没去
 * hamo 忙死
 * bluezd 忙死
<favorinfo-Al> 话说  thunderbird与evolution   那一款邮件收发软件好点.....
<hamo> favorinfo-Al: thunder
<hamo> favorinfo-Al: evolution废柴
<favorinfo-Al> hamo:   额  怎么说
<hamo> favorinfo-Al: 被这货坑过
<favorinfo-Al> hamo:  额 但是我感觉在Gnome下用evolution也还不错的  至少它的合成性还是蛮好的
<favorinfo-Al> hamo:  只是感觉里面没有集成订阅 感觉让人不爽
 * hamo 求节操！
<bluezd> hamo: 你的节操呢？
<hamo> bluezd: 掉光了
<bluezd> hamo: 在哪掉的？
<hamo> bluezd: 随走随掉
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃还惦记hr？
<bluezd> gfrog: 不是，就是那个意思，每次出去就是 kernel 的，全是老爷们
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃们有Kexin
<bluezd> gfrog: 。。。  not available 啊
<\rs> ofan: angularjs 好好玩
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃要目光长远些，例如楼上楼下的妹子
<bluezd> gfrog: 说具体一些嘛～～
<gfrog> bluezd: 把妹还要我教嘛。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 全是老爷们，所以果断决定不去了
<gfrog> bluezd: 去吧骚年，万一在雪场遇到乃中意的妹纸呢
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃不去的话要干嘛？ 蹲办公室么？
<bluezd> gfrog: 我那天回家
<gfrog> bluezd: 啧啧
<gfrog> bluezd: 羡慕，壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 去了也碰不着妹子，命里满满全是男人
<gfrog> hamo: ^
<ofan> \rs: 不错
<hamo> bluezd: 从了啊蛋吧
 * bluezd 故意的吗？
<bluezd> hamo: 象你一样？
<tanianta> hah
<tanianta> 求帮助
<tanianta> potato guy ，中文，土豆小子，今天给女儿用，不好用
<andyhuzhill> ls
<tanianta> 这应用好像kde环境下的，在gnome中表现不好
<tanianta> 鼠标点里面的图片后即不显示图片也不显示鼠标
<black_angel> 越来越发现百度公司养的全是猪
<black_angel> 做个百度空间吧，连 csdn 的 blog 都比不了，也来学着别人做网盘吧，开发部一群只知道 windows 系统的白痴，只有 .exe 的客户端
<black_angel> 你妹你再让我看见 .exe 文件，我问候你全家。一个垃圾公司只能制造垃圾产品。
<black_angel> 连云诺的网盘都做得比百度好，我有充分的理由相信百度公司里的猪只知道这世界上只有“闻到屎”这一种饲料可供食用
<andyhuzhill> black_angel: ni ye tai pian ji le ba
<black_angel> 你自己去云诺的官网和百度网盘的官网看下吧，no words, just feel it yourself.
<black_angel> https://www.yunio.com/index/download
<sevk> black_angel 啥, ⇪ Yunio | The best way to send files
<black_angel> 云诺的 client 相当齐全
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/note/260120791/
<sevk> ofan 啥, ⇪ 身在四川。死而无憾。
<ofan> black_angel: baidu没啥开源文化
<black_angel> ofan, 一语中的，就连网易都还有 mirrors 供开源使用，百度连根毛都没有
<\rs> 百度大廈不錯
<black_angel> http://pan.baidu.com/download
<sevk> black_angel 啥, ⇪ 百度云 客户端下载
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 就是没有Linux版
<black_angel> windows | WP ... 没了，丫的连 mac 的都没有
<black_angel> 老子还想着这么一个偌大的‘垃圾’公司，至少能够提供全一点的 client 吧
<black_angel> 事实证明是我想多了
<black_angel> 点击下载一看，我去你妹的 .exe
<\rs> 百度ui不好
<ofan> \rs: http://www.stack-ed.com/
<ofan> 好赞的ui
<ofan> 被强了？？
<\rs> 有靜態文件來自　twimg.com　顯示不出來
<\rs> 每次都得 chrome://net-internals/#proxy reapply pac文件，pac文件規則越來越多了，感覺該寫 trie 加速了
<\rs> chrome proxy 太爛
<\rs> 聽說很多人訪問奇異內容是用 firefox 的，因爲 proxy 和系統獨立
<andyhuzhill> h
<ofan> SO上c++的问题很不错
<andyhuzhill> :q
<ofan> \rs: 可不可以搞个链接重置后自动尝试用代理访问
<ofan> \rs: 本地搭个代理层
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 火狐代理和系统独立这点相当好
<\rs> ofan: 以前也這麼想過……不過實現不來
<ofan> \rs: 为啥
<\rs> ofan: 不知道怎麼檢測
<ofan> \rs: 检测链接被重置， tcp reset
<\rs> stack-ed.com 是在 client 調用 api 的
<ofan> \rs: js发请求，浏览器建立链接到被强的站abc.def, proxy就自动把abc.def加到代理列表里
<favorinfo-> 额  测试了下  发觉thunderbird也只有这样啊   并不比evolution要好啊.....
<favorinfo-> 真心不知道  thun要好在哪里
<favorinfo-> 至少我是没怎么感觉到
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 壕
<ofan> favorinfo-: web gmail
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<gfrog> \rs: 正太
<ofan> gfrog: 鸡娃
<ofan> gfrog: 正太？？
<gfrog> ofan: 啊，你不知道 \rs 是个正太嘛？
<favorinfo-> ofan:   诶    但是用web的话  有时候要等半天.....
<gfrog> ofan: 超萌的
<ofan> gfrog: 不知道...
<favorinfo-> ofan:    不墙不行啊
<\rs> ofan: 要做個類似 squid 的 web proxy 吧
<\rs> gfrog: ...
<ofan> gfrog: 求照
<gfrog> ofan: 忘拍了
<ofan> \rs: squid相当于http cache了，很复杂
<\rs> release party 啥都沒拿到，太失敗了
 * gfrog 那天只给壕蛋 adam8157 拍了张侧脸。
<ofan> gfrog: 求照
<gfrog> ofan: 问他要，在他手机里
<ofan> \rs: 我说的只是检测链接通不通，并不复杂
<ofan> 再配合那个haskell写的tunnel软件，实现无缝翻墙
<\rs> 忘了 varnish 了，輕量級替代品
<\rs> ofan: 那個看不懂用法
<soiamso> ofan: xtunnel ?
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼檢測？
<ofan> nnnd 地址我没存下来
<ofan> \rs: tcp被重置会返回错误信息
<ofan> soiamso: https://github.com/corsis/PortFusion  这个
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: corsis/PortFusion · GitHub
<\rs> ofan: 我能想到的辦法是瀏覽器把所有流量經過某個本地程序，這個程序要實現 HTTP/1.1
<ofan> \rs: 实际上不需要分析http
<ofan> 只要检测链接，但有一定误判
<\rs> ofan: Connection: keep-alive 怎麼解決？
<ofan> \rs: 不是，gfw墙tcp是在建立链接的时候
<ofan> 如果链接都没建立就没keep-alive的问题
<\rs> ofan: 但是建立的 keep-alive 鏈接你怎麼保持下去，你得透明吧
<soiamso> \rs: privoxy
<ofan> \rs: 直接都走本地proxy了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ofan> 唯一的问题是，浏览器建立的链接可能很多，对程序并发性能和稳定性要求比较搞
<\rs> 另外就是看怎麼單獨處理 chrome 建立鏈接部分……感覺也不靠譜
<\rs> 看源碼很不靠譜……
<ofan> \rs: 啥于娜没
<ofan> 啥源码
<\rs> hack chrome..
<ofan> \rs: 或者只是操作pac规则，动态添加删除
<\rs> chromium
<ofan> \rs: 不hack
<\rs> iptables 有啥辦法？
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<ofan> 就是一个wrapper, 把chrome流量都走本地proxy
<ofan> 然后统计被异常断开的链接
<ofan> \rs: iptables太高端，不搞
<ofan> 很容易就玩蹦了
<\rs> ofan: 這個 wrapper 很難辦啊，因爲要實現 keep-alive 不知道怎麼做……否則性能有很大影響啊
<ofan> \rs: 保持链接是有些挑战，尤其涉及到浏览器一些插件之类的，比如flash
<ofan> http的没多大影响
<ofan> \rs: 这有点proxychains的感觉
<\rs> 還是 iptables 最靠譜，如果支持 custom script 的話
<ofan> iptables太危险了
<ofan> 而且windows没这东西
<\rs> 不就是斷網嘛，desktop 完全沒危險啊
<gfrog> ofan: \rs 不明觉厉
<ofan> \rs: 用户都很2，你给他系统搞的不能上网了就会破口大骂
<ofan> 而且iptables真不那么好搞
<\rs> ofan: 你怎麼想到用戶上去了……這個不就是滿足個人需求的東西嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd soiamso cfy 昨天的计划进行到Step3了，备份完/分出来一个空间做成ext4，现在正在往ext4上倒数据。
<ofan> \rs: 用iptables工作了很大的，而且调试很困难
<ofan> 工作量
<ofan> 测试也困难
<\rs> ofan: 或者 LD_PRELOAD read
<\rs> socket
<ofan> \rs: 都太底层了，很容易搞蹦
<ofan> LD_PRELOAD来hack library得考虑api,abi,平台等待
<\rs> ofan: 這些東西自己用用就行了，千萬不能推廣
<ofan> \rs: 我想的是做到footprint尽可能小，只要达到目的
<ofan> \rs: 用的好，早晚都要被传出去
<jyfl987> adam8157: roylez imadper http://photo.weibo.com/1659648632/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3539588851101635?refer=weibofeedv5
<sevk> jyfl987 啥, ⇪ 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<sevk> jyfl987 啥, ⇪ 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 打不开
<jyfl987> adam8157:  额 好挫的sina 简单来说 就是下单了 2417人民币 后天到货
<adam8157> jyfl987: 壕
<black_angel> chrome os
<black_angel> wow.
<jyfl987> adam8157:  毛 你才是土豪 我是吊丝才买这种低档货
<adam8157> jyfl987: 连接发来看看
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你得搞个好点的vpn才能用起
<jyfl987> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16843010069
<sevk> jyfl987 啥, ⇪ 现货 包邮 三星Samsung Chromebook 笔记本 Chrome OS 新品-淘宝网
<jyfl987> adam8157:  不需要vpn 也能访问gmail和greader
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我同事的 我4过
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不稳定
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这款应该贵些 不是219$那个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是 245的 猎户座的芯片
<black_angel> 国内悲剧的网络
<shawn_> 怎么了
<shawn_> 大家好啊
<shawn_> 你们好
<shawn_> hi
<sevk> shawn_, 不要玩机器人
<sevk> shawn_, 好.. . ㍯ 新年快乐，春节: 12.00天
<black_angel> youku 下面有一句，’不F墙 有个毛用.你连google+也上不了.‘
<\rs> ofan: 犧牲國內CDN，DNS用國外的。截獲 connect(2)
<black_angel> so, u know that, someone's right.
<shawn_> 用goagent啊
<shawn_> 很好用的
<archl> debian 安装失败了
<soiamso> archl: update-greb
<archl> 额。更新了，密码也不对。
<archl> 奇怪的。
<archl> 另外，我的 wifi firmware是non-free。
<archl> http://wiki.debian.org/iwlwifi
<sevk> archl ⇪ t: iwlwifi - Debian Wiki
<archl> 讨厌
<archl> 睡觉了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<gebjgd> ofan, 擦  我又要去美国了
<gebjgd> 有在佛罗里达的人么
<knownbad> 等我退休了再跟你说。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 擦
<knownbad> ä½ 
<knownbad> 你可以跑单帮了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, ?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么意思
<knownbad> 帮人带货回德国。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 懒的拿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正在思考这次去美国买什么东西
<knownbad> 哑铃
<knownbad> 或是沙袋。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 显然不可能  要买电子产品
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 為什麽又去？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, css
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 客服  优化  夜班  坐在那里待着
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ......有獎金拿嗎？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 有出差补助
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 有好康的事就去做吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon, ?
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 出差不爽
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 不过出差到是踏实清净
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 有什麽不爽的？免費旅游還有錢拿，多好
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 我本事不喜欢出差
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 又不是旅游 旅游是旅游 心情不一样
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我很喜歡出差~我旅游也是做一樣的事
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 那是因为你年轻
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 老爺爺~
<knownbad> 冬天去Florid是个享受。
<knownbad> 正因为你年纪大了。
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 我女儿都快出来了 和你不是一个年龄段的
<knownbad> 反正要出差，怎么想看你。
<knownbad> 喔，对哦。
<knownbad> 老婆还好吧？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, .......
<knownbad> 家里有人去德国照顾吗？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 有女兒感覺如何？
<cleamoon> 是賦值快還是比較快？
<^k^>  05:17
<cleamoon> 人都死哪去了？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * knownbad 立即暴毙
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-29
<imadper>  /quit
<pity> 什么命令可以修改用户的 gid？
<qiao> pity: 你试试这个。。groupmod -g
<pity> qiao: 还有问题，在当前用户下我用 groups 命令显示我在 admin myname 组里，如果用 groups myname 则显示更多组
<pity> qiao: 我用 gpasswd -d myname admin 从 admin 组里把自己删除，但删除了自己还在那个组里
<qiao> pity: gpasswd 这个命令我还没有怎么用过。。
<pity> qiao: 我只用它从组里删除过用户
<qiao> pity: 你现在是想把一个用户从一个用户组里删除？
<pity> qiao: 嗯
<pity> 我用 gpasswd 删除自己时提示我已经删除了，但查看时还显示我在组里
<qiao> pity: 这个命令还真没有用过。。
<qiao> 不过网上有一个方法是编辑 /etc/group 这个文件
<pity> qiao: 我已经编辑过了
<qiao> pity: 我试下。。
<qiao> pity: 不知到为啥，我的 `gpasswd -d test qiao`
<qiao> pity: 提示 错误
<pity> gpasswd -d 用户名 组名
<pity> qiao: 这命令很烂的，help 写得不清楚
<qiao> pity: 恩，test 就是我qiao组的一个
<panard> ls
<qiao> [root@localhost ~]# id qiao
<qiao> uid=500(qiao) gid=500(qiao) groups=500(qiao)
<qiao> [root@localhost ~]# id test
<qiao> uid=502(test) gid=500(qiao) groups=500(qiao)
<qiao> [root@localhost ~]# gpasswd -d test qiao
<qiao> Removing user test from group qiao
<qiao> gpasswd: user 'test' is not a member of 'qiao'
<qiao> pity: 我再试试。。
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<pity> qiao: 我懒得搞了，于是把 admin 组直接删除了，结果现在系统默认按照我改的 /etc/passwd 和 /etc/group 的来了
<pity> qiao: 歪打正着了
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * pity 我厂的网络故障还未修好，三五分钟就掉线一次
<UbuntuTalk> [江富桥] 悲剧啊
<panard> kjljlj
<imadper> cfy: 早.
<imadper> cfy`: 早.
<imadper> cfy: rcirc为啥用的人那么少?
<imadper> cfy``: 你都登录三个了...
<imadper> cfy: rcirc用过没?
<cfy``> imadper: ......　没。。。。
<cfy``> imadper: 讨厌svn...网络真差。。。
<panard> 大家好
<^k^> panard, 好.. . ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 11.59天
<imadper> cfy``: svn是啥? 那东西不是版本控吗? 跟你掉线有关系?
<panard> 能玩机器人吗？
<imadper> panard: .
<panard> ^k^ date
<cfy``> imadper: 不是。。。。。我到现在win都没更新过来。讨厌死了
<imadper> > "哈" *4
<imadper> cfy``: win?
<^k^> panard, 2013年1月28日（星期一）。  ㍡ 
<cfy``> imadper: svn in win
<imadper> ^k^: 你偷懒?!
<imadper> cfy``: 哦. 你单位要用win写cl?
<cfy``> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> cfy``: 不错, 那你的emacs好配置吗? 在win下.
<MeaCulpa> cfy``: svn和网络啥关系...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: emacs完全跨平台的吧，emacs是一个OS啊
<cfy``> MeaCulpa: update 啊 switch啊，不都要通过网络么。。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 配置不好移植过去的.
<cfy``> imadper: 不配置。
<MeaCulpa> cfy``: 也是...svn又不能随便自己local branch
<imadper> cfy``: ......
<panard> 用vim吧亲
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那么挫？vim我都用异样的
<cfy``> imadper: 我会告诉你win下有lispworks用么。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我linux aix windows 的vim几乎一样
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 除非你配置里面写了if语句来判断os, 不然你至少路径不同.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我记得windows下面xemacs比gnuemacs安逸
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 全部相对路径啊哥哥
 * MeaCulpa 难道你们没人用xemacs/
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不用xemacs...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那你curl之类的工具呢?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...那货看上去比gnuemace好很多
<MeaCulpa> imadper: curl, imgmagick, coreutils全套
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我是谁...
<imadper> MeaCulpa:...........
<MeaCulpa> imadper: sed awk 3套gcc 2套autoconf
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你是 没酷胖  lol~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji酷胖.
<MeaCulpa> curl很关键，我在vim里twitter呢
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那你确实不怎么修改配置了... 除了看邮件之外...
<cfy``> MeaCulpa: win真讨厌
<MeaCulpa> 不过自从OAuth了我必须要用Python的curl库来挂vim...
<imadper> xemacs能解决多线程问题吗?
<cfy``> 解决个蛋蛋
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 貌似xemacs就这个强，具体不清楚
<cfy``> xemacs能多线程？
<cfy``> xemacs都快没人用了。。。
<imadper> !!!! 我去装一个...
<MeaCulpa> cfy``: 哦，不行
 * MeaCulpa 没有一个emacs行吧
<imadper> 那不用了...
<MeaCulpa> 干嘛要多线程？
<MeaCulpa> Linux党不都是进程党么
<cfy``> vimer不是不会理解的。。。
<cfy``> 多进程也行
<cfy``> 无所谓
<cfy``> vimer是不会理解的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 恩，我们用的是编辑器，不是OS...不会理解的...
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<cfy``> 因为vimer是单线程的。。。
<imadper> lol
<MeaCulpa> cfy``: 何止，都快单进程了
<imadper> cfy``: 不停的给单线程报bug吧...
<MeaCulpa> cfy``: 自从多年前用了平铺我都不开tab了
<cfy``> imadper: 你去吧。。
<imadper> cfy``: 让那些开发, 能早点提升一下...
<cfy``> MeaCulpa: poor vimer..
<cfy``> svn cleanup
<cfy``> 要这么久，sb么
<MeaCulpa> cfy``: 我是sciter...只是这里没人用...
<MeaCulpa> cfy``: 我试过scn co chromium.... 3天
<imadper> notepader默默走过.
<cfy``> MeaCulpa: 刚听说有这么个东西。。。
<MeaCulpa> s/scn/svn
<cfy``> MeaCulpa: qwerty er
<imadper> svn co nginx 一下午之后12%, 我就给取消了 .
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哎，老外不知道我们的网络状况
<MeaCulpa> svn co 啥都要好几天
<MeaCulpa> googlecode极致
<imadper> MeaCulpa: git 在clone的时候, 是比较快的.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 是啊，而且svn 那只是check-out啊，按理数据比git clone少的多
<MeaCulpa> git clone还是太重量级了，最好branch或者无版本checkout
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 先打包, 再传输... 一个文件一个文件的传, 慢死...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩
<MeaCulpa> imadper: SVN那是没办法，人家是分目录管理的，打包了就废了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你git要搞这个还要上sub-module呢
<MeaCulpa> 各有各的用处
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 不过, 我家网络慢...
<MeaCulpa> svn不是用来发布的
 * imadper 家里ping ofan.me  499ms
<MeaCulpa> 一个程序员只需要下他自己的那块代码
<cfy``> 受不了了。。。。
<cfy``> !!!!!!
<ofan> imadper: ofan.me是cdn
<BigOne> 这里有人用安卓的手机么？
<imadper> ofan: cdn我都这么慢?
<imadper> ofan: ...
<imadper> ofan: 在单位50ms
<imadper> ofan: 不对, 家里我ping的是vpn.ofan.me
<MeaCulpa> ping  vpn.ofan.me | awk 'NR>1 { print $(NF-1) }'
<MeaCulpa> time=292
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你啥单位...
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 破18摸
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我ping vpn.ofan.me也是这个速度...
<MeaCulpa> 联通网络，魔都出口，我国最烂的组合都被我司占尽了
<imadper> ~ ping  vpn.ofan.me | awk 'NR>1 { print $(NF-1) }'
<imadper> title:7: command not found: NF-1
<imadper> time=202
<imadper> time=200
<imadper>  
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...比我快
<MeaCulpa> 帝都比魔都快...什么世道
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 贵司封vpn端口么
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我司木有
<imadper> mea
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我是说木有VPN
<ofan> imadper: 你到底ping哪个
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不封.
<imadper> ofan: vpn.ofan.me
 * imadper 我擦, 12306换认证了?!
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * mosesofmason_a 从一团烟雾中出现了
<cfy> imadper: MeaCulpa: fuck svn!!!!!!
<hamo> mosesofmason_a: 你这泼猴
<imadper> cfy: fuck 12306!!!
<cfy> imadper: you need ticket?
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<imadper> cfy: 之前一直能访问, 现在突然访问不了了!!!
<imadper> cfy: fuck!!!
<cfy> imadper: where do you want to go?
<imadper> cfy: 从衡阳到广州
<cfy> imadper: don't get it....
<imadper> roylez: 主席? 你的firefox版本是多少?
<imadper> roylez: 是说, 新的firefox, 不支持12306的证书了?
 * mosesofmason_a hamo 二师兄你认错人了
<imtxc> imadper: adam8157 早
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 主席这几天估计不在
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<imtxc> roylez: 牛席早
<imadper> imtxc: ..
<MeaCulpa> cfy: SVN has it's use...
<imtxc> imadper: 12306证书换了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 公司财产，用集中式管理很正常
<imadper> imtxc: 要更新吗?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: i suppose i may need days to switch successfully
<imtxc> imadper: 反正我这里以前的失效了…… 我在win虚拟机里面订的票
<imtxc> imadper: 你要买去广州的么
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> chrome的证书一直没搞定……
<imtxc> imadper: 好像现在又可以用了…… iceweasel
<imtxc> 10.0.11
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你确认你是对着最小目录干的？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 说不定你include了太多不需要的东西？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: whole directory
<imadper> imtxc: 是吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 我这里可以登陆
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...那是项目配置问题，人人都搞root dir不好
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 内网都慢？不至于吧
<imtxc> imadper: 别用什么插件，人肉刷
<imadper> imtxc: 没用插件.
<imadper> imtxc: 从不用插件.
 * MeaCulpa 曾经svn管理了自己的老滚III目录，材质，贴图，建模，共17G
 * MeaCulpa 不过switch应该是开销很大的操作了
<MeaCulpa> 挪窝了
<imtxc> imadper: 下次回家我可以多叫几个人一起买农民工团体票了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: wai wang
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 怪不得...你目录太大了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Lucky your svn process didn't crash
<imadper> imtxc: 好了,  是过期了.
<imtxc> imadper: 今天我被大大的坑了一次
<imtxc> imadper: 遇到过排队未遂的，遇到过排队成功后出票未遂的，哥今天遇到了付款了扣款之后12306确认支付未遂的……
<sou_> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> ....
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 库怕叔早
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
<imtxc> imadper: 请教你个问题
<imadper> imtxc: ??
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 你咋突然客气了...
<imtxc> imadper: 老子一向谦虚谨慎
<imadper> imtxc: 股粗.
<imadper> imtxc: 滚粗.
<imtxc> imadper: 问问你emacs收gmail邮件的时候，能不能把gmail的标签也收过来，然后用不同的颜色显示， ps 股粗，输入法又暴露了你的个性
<imadper> imtxc: 不用emacs
<imtxc> imadper: o
<imadper> imtxc: 容易卡死.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<imtxc> imadper: 收邮件容易卡？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早.
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imadper> imtxc: 我以前用mew.
<imtxc> imadper: 现在呢
<imadper> imtxc: 但是, 搜索邮件都卡...
<imadper> imtxc: 现在用雷鸟.
<imtxc> imadper: o
<imadper> 12306能用支付宝吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 不能
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 用招行网银
<imadper> imtxc: ...没有..
<imadper> imtxc: 一会儿我就要抢票了.
<imadper> imtxc: 现在你让我去弄个招行去?
<imtxc> imadper: 支付宝转给我，我帮你付嘛～
<onlylove> 快捷支付总可以的
<imadper> imtxc: 能用支付宝?
<onlylove> http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E5%BC%80%E8%BD%A6%E5%89%8D12306%E7%8E%B0%E4%B8%8A%E5%8D%83%E4%BD%99%E7%A5%A8&qs=PN&form=QBLH&pq=&sc=8-0&sp=3&sk=PN2
<imadper> imtxc: 你不是说不能用支付宝>?
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 开车前12306现上千余票 - 必应 Bing
<imtxc> imadper: 你转给我，我用网银帮你付啊
<zhangwei> e,俺又回来了
<imadper> imtxc: 看看吧, 我先找下单位同事.
<imtxc> imadper: 好吧，反正linux下最方便的就是招行了
<imtxc> 直接用手机
<imadper> imtxc: 一直找不到招行营业厅....
<onlylove> 招行，不是浦发么
<imtxc> onlylove: 开车前出来票很正常
<imtxc> onlylove: 有些事情，不是铁道部能说了算的，而且现在提前20天卖票，难以预测的事情更多
<imtxc> onlylove: 说不定你现在买的票，过20天因为种种原因作废了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 是不是TDB说了算我不知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 我一同学，他老爹就卖票的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只是看到黄牛怎么倒票
 * gfrog 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 有很多票，是给ZF 还有军队预留的，但是那些人要不要票，人提前一天才通知TDB
<imtxc> onlylove: 所以TDB也是只能提前一天才知道给那些人预留的票能不能卖出去
<onlylove> imtxc: ZF和ARMY没有专列？
<imtxc> onlylove: 有，但是不能随便开
<imtxc> onlylove: 我上学的时候的下铺，他老爹就是在ARMY和铁路局中间的一个部门，交个什么军区驻铁路局办事处，就是打印火车票的，居然是正团级单位
<MeaCulpa> 招行曾经最麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 还是浦发好些
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 现在招行很方便了，手机付款
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不方便，要手机上网
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 好吧，那浦发呢
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 浦发就是发个验证码，然后就web了
 * hamo 浦发居然不批我信用卡...
 * hamo nnnnnd
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 付款方便得是两方面都方便啊，比如这买火车票吧，12306不支持浦发，那不没办法了？ 招行支持的地方挺多的
<imtxc> hamo: 浦发还能拒人？
<imadper> 12306不支持浦发?
<imtxc> imadper: 我不知道 猜的，反正没仔细看过 好像支持的不多
<hamo> imtxc: 没办法，我现在没有正经工作啊
<imadper> imtxc: 是很少, 不过有一个选项是: 银联
<imtxc> 没听说过光大、民生、浦发这样的地方还能拒绝人的
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，银联卡就可以，不过貌似是IE only
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> hamo: 别怕，等你家出的手机和彩电洗衣机火了，银行就都知道贵公司了
<yunfan> 昨天想了下 春运可以出动部队运输
<hamo> imtxc: 还是先发我个手机用用吧...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那是，招商局是中央的
 * imtxc 话说，浦发没个好看的卡啊…… 貌似好看点的都是白金黑金的
<MeaCulpa> ....
<imtxc> imadper: 高铁票也要抢？
<MeaCulpa> 还是搞哥境外卡好玩
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 境外的都免不了年费吧
<MeaCulpa> 管他年费啥的...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 为了收藏卡片玩儿一年花好多年费不合算
<yunfan> hamo 一定是你从来消费 我的广发到期了 估计也玄
<cfy> stupid,after canceling the switch.......it can not work any more!!!!!!!
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 花旗?
<cfy> stupid svn ,after canceling the switch.......it can not work any more!!!!!!!
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我上上家公司给了个渣打的卡 结果真是渣 额
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 为啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 花旗的也免不了年费哦
<MeaCulpa> 年费嘛，总是要的
<zjhxmjl> :-D
<MeaCulpa> 国内的可以吵掉
<cfy> imadper: it seems i have nothing to do now.....
<cfy> imadper: what the subject of your 毕业设计
<zjhxmjl> cfy:You have not saved
<cfy> zjhxmjl: what?
<zjhxmjl> cfy:you guess:-D
<cfy> zjhxmjl: stupid svn,stupid svn,stupid svn.....
 * imadper stupid 12306!!!!!!
 * imadper fuck 12306!
 * cfy fuck svn
<unhappy> cfy: 刷票失败.
<cfy> unhappy: .......
 * cfy parting some channels
<hamo> unhappy: lol
<cfy|unhappy> veryhappy: ...
<cfy|unhappy> svn is very slow...............................
<hamo> unhappy: 你去哪啊？
<hamo> unhappy: 你不是已经回家了么？
<cfy|unhappy> oh,now the fucking svn is updating .........
<unhappy> hamo: 帮妹子买
<cfy|unhappy> after minutes of waiting...
<hamo> unhappy: 妹纸来北京？
<panard> ^k^ time
<unhappy> hamo: 我妹子一直在北京.
<unhappy> hamo: 帮广州的一个妹子买.
<panard> 妹子满天下？
<unhappy> panard: 就在广州/北京/成都 有.
<unhappy> 哦, 还有深圳.
 * hamo 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子！
<cfy|unhappy> are you kidding me ?
 * hamo 炫耀党格杀无论！
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: and you are unhappy now?
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: yes.
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: failed!!! just want to  get one ticket from 12306
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: ........
<MeaCulpa> cfy|unhappy: SVN需要的是配置管理者仔细思考设计目录结构，无脑的还是用git之类合适
<MeaCulpa> cfy|unhappy: 你去喷你们的配置管理师吧
<cfy|unhappy> MeaCulpa: don't talk to me..........
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> GO FLAME THEM
 * ofan Xcode 4.6 is the last major Xcode release that will include the llvm-gcc compiler and the GDB debugger.
<cfy|unhappy> ofan: so.......we will have no gcc later?
 * MeaCulpa Managing centralized rivision control system require higher tech and concern than Distributed system like git
<ofan> cfy|unhappy: you can install it from macports
<panard> 那三个大于号的nick是个啥？
<cfy|unhappy> ofan: unhappy...what about homebrew?
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: what's that?
<ofan> cfy|unhappy: don't know
<piggybox> cfy|unhappy: there's a gcc in homebrew as well
<cfy|unhappy> piggybox: does homebrew depend on gcc?
 * ofan upgrading command line tools...
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 有人咩
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: a packge manager
<unhappy> cf
<ofan> roylez: 把gtalk bot ban了吧
<piggybox> cfy|unhappy: I don't think so
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: I see. for mac os?
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子！
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: yeah
<Stifler|inCD> 擦擦嘞
<cfy|unhappy> piggybox: maybe it depends on compiler
<adam8157> hamo: 为什么
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没必要吧，反正大家都ignore了
<piggybox> cfy|unhappy: it depends on clang if gcc is gone
<hamo> adam8157: 色大象炫耀他有一坨妹纸们，炫耀党必须格杀无论啊
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 这个bot真蛋疼
<cfy|unhappy> piggybox: got it...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 看着烦
<cfy|unhappy> haha
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] 话说大家都放假了咩
<zhangwei> 哪个是bot？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 话说你咋不搞个op玩
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 好玩么？
<unhappy> hamo: 自己找不到妹子, 就见不得别人有妹子. 你呀, 太弱了.
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] cfy|unhappy
<zhangwei> UbuntuTalk, 哪个是bot？
<cfy|unhappy> kick whos is 放假ed
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我90年代玩irc op玩腻了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: orz
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: nb...
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: +1
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 元老
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: qiu jie shao
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: 你来广州就行.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是啊，那时候网速慢，网页聊天太耗流量，网吧标配irc
 * ofan updating macports packages
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: but i'm in hangzhou
<onlylove> >"哈"*3
<panard> MeaCulpa: 90年代？
<MeaCulpa> panard: en
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 1995?
<panard> MeaCulpa: 那时候我还在玩泥巴
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: no one girls want to leave home...
<MeaCulpa> panard: 我已经玩图形泥巴了
<panard> MeaCulpa: 我说的泥巴是土加水和成的东东
<onlylove> unhappy: are you sure
<onlylove> 货真价实的MUD
<ofan> mud我还玩过
<MeaCulpa> panard: ...
<panard> unhappy: are you bot?
<hamo> ^k^: 干活啦
<hamo> > "壕" * 1024
<unhappy> panard: bu shi ya .
<^k^> hamo, 壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕壕
<onlylove> hamo: 好像罢工了
<MeaCulpa> Ultima Online, 图形泥巴，MMORPG
<panard> unhappy: 看着那个像啊
 * MeaCulpa 的学业，生活，妹子，都毁这个上面了，UO
<hamo> onlylove: 你看能用啊
<onlylove> >"哈" * 3
<zhangwei> who is bot?
<onlylove> > "哈" * 3
<^k^> onlylove, 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<onlylove> 总是忘了空格
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: so do i......
<panard> > jj*2
<^k^> panard, undefined local variable or method `jj' for #<IRC:0x8969d78>
<onlylove> 扔苍蝇的那个是BOT
<panard> > "jj"*2
<^k^> panard, jjjj
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: mud就是各种毁人不倦
<panard> onlylove: ,v那个bot咋个用的？
<zhangwei> onlylove, *是bot原来
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] ？
<onlylove> panard: 不知道，不玩bot
<UbuntuTalk> [杨星晨] irc的命令有没有忽略 用户的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有年费可以 只要不贵就行 那种不要年费的我老担心 不收钱的服务实在不放心用
<panard> ^k^: get up!
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: 南方的妹子挺好的.
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: 南方特指两广的部分地区和海南全省.
<yunfan> unhappy: 额
<unhappy> yunfan: 怎么了?
<abine> 这下蛋疼了
<yunfan> unhappy: 没什么  你地广东的？
<unhappy> yunfan: 不是呀.
<abine> 120GB的固态硬盘
<panard> abine: 挂 了？
<MeaCulpa> unhappy: 东南南妹子身材差
<unhappy> MeaCulpa: 我看广州这边的妹子, 身材好多不错的~
 * MeaCulpa 有没有家用的RAM-based SSD... Flash不靠普
<unhappy> MeaCulpa: 而且, 会打扮.
<MeaCulpa> unhappy: 外来妹
<panard> MeaCulpa: 妹子，只要是活的，是真妹子，就行了
<unhappy> MeaCulpa: 有可能. 长沙妹子我也觉得都不错.
<imtxc> 西南妹子身材好
<MeaCulpa> 皮肤也好
<panard> 广州妹子都来自全国各地
<unhappy> MeaCulpa: 恩, 成都的也好!~
<onlylove> 四川重庆？
<imtxc> 重庆的很不错
<Stifler|inCD> 重庆妹子好
<imtxc> 那个反腐女侠叫什么来着
<onlylove> 表示没去过
<Stifler|inCD> 姿势多
<imtxc> 就很漂亮嘛
 * unhappy 不过, 四川重庆的妹子, 脾气不好吧?
<abine> 无法识别了
<abine> 抓狂啊
<abine> 里面安装了一个Ubuntu系统
<abine> 现在无法启动了
<abine> 没有任何反应
<abine> 系统无法识别
<yunfan> unhappy: 那你凭什么说只有两广和海南才是南方
<imtxc> unhappy: 凶一点你才有征服的乐趣
<yunfan> imtxc 常艳
<Stifler|inCD> ...
<unhappy> yunfan: 下雪的地方, 都是北方...
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是  三个字啊 什么红霞的那个
<onlylove> unhappy: 你咋知道人脾气不好
<panard> unhappy: 太南了，真 的
 * ofan ignored UbunutuTalk
<unhappy> onlylove: 我是问句.
<imtxc> ofan: ++ 因为不知道给谁回复……
<Stifler|inCD> 赤道以北都是北方
<panard> Stifler|inCD: 南极也是南方了？
<ofan> 南极以北都是北方
<imtxc> onlylove: 四川的真的比较凶啊，稍微外向点的，开口就是 日你个闲人板板……
<Stifler|working> panard: 当然
<onlylove> imtxc: 你找个内向的
<Stifler|working> imtxc: 你懂她的美
<imtxc> onlylove: 我认识两个四川女的，都这样凶
<panard> imtxc: 你是没见过东北妹子啊，日先人板板那就上不了c台面
<MeaCulpa> 凶点没啥
<imtxc> panard: 东北的直接揍？
 * ofan ignored long nicks
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那更好
<panard> imtxc: 真的
<imtxc> 这……
 * MeaCulpa 骂人骂不过，揍就是压倒优势了
<imtxc> panard: 东北女的我没接触过 不清楚
<unhappy> imtxc: 有些女生很凶, 喜欢掐人, 还用爪子挠, 受不了.
<onlylove> 东北妹子有不凶的
<panard> MeaCulpa: 揍不揍得过是一回事，抓不抓得过是另一回事了
<imtxc> unhappy: 擦，挠人的那种你还搭理
<yunfan> imtxc èµµ
<yunfan> unhappy: 狗屁
<unhappy> yunfan: ?
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩对对，找红霞，腰很细嘛
<Stifler|working> 我认识一个吉林的，温柔惨了
<imtxc> Stifler|working: 由于赵本山，很讨厌辽宁
<seedcm> 能请教一个问题么?
<onlylove> 实际上认识营口一个妹子还不错的……
<Stifler|working> imtxc: 相比小沈阳，老赵还行
<MeaCulpa> Spartacus Season 3.... 童话式血腥
<MeaCulpa> 东北妹子个子大身材好
<MeaCulpa> 比东北爷们大好多
<onlylove> 这不科学
<seedcm> e..
<unhappy> seedcm: 啥问题?
<MeaCulpa> 恩，我发现很奇怪，东北那里女性个子普遍大，男性则和华北相当
<MeaCulpa> 也许和通古斯人种有关系？
<seedcm> 我的12.04 不能进入X了
<unhappy> seedcm: 删了, 装回windows就行了.
<onlylove> 通古斯人种是什么？
<seedcm> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> 娘的工行，销过他的一张卡之后，再也不给我批了
<jusss> onlylove: 帮我看个sh代码，http://code.bulix.org/9y90sc-82928?raw
<onlylove> imtxc: 批什么？
<imtxc> onlylove: 卡
<hamo> imtxc: 宇宙行就这样
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 东北女的体格大，但是该大的地方也不怎么突出？
<hamo> imtxc: 小气死
<imtxc> hamo: 估计是我销他的卡它生气了
<imtxc> hamo: 据说他们家还发1元额度的卡
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<hamo> imtxc: 还有1分的呢
<imtxc> 。。。1分
<hamo> imtxc: 不过都是很早以前的了
<hamo> imtxc: 现在最低都是100了
<imtxc> hamo: 现在还有一元的
<onlylove> jusss: 这不是输入法么
<hamo> imtxc: 帝都没了吧
<seedcm> 这个有单独的客户端么？
<hamo> imtxc: 帝都最低貌似100
<imtxc> hamo: 它家的好处就是没有金卡普卡什么的
<jusss> onlylove: 是
<abine> 最好不要买神马固态硬盘了
<jusss> onlylove: 大致是讲什么到
<imtxc> 不过反正不给我办了
<abine> 一下子就可以让你崩溃了
<hamo> imtxc: 而且普通卡（不是白金卡）额度也没上限
<abine> 数据丢失了
<hamo> imtxc: 宇宙行就是没有上限
<abine> 而且还无法恢复
<imtxc> hamo: 对啊，他们没有普卡金卡 没有上限的
 * hamo 壮哉我大宇宙行！
<imtxc> hamo: 你有宇宙行？
<hamo> imtxc: 必须
<imtxc> hamo: 黑白菜？
<hamo> imtxc: 主刷宇宙行
<onlylove> jusss: export GTK_IM_MODULE=
<hamo> imtxc: 不是
<Stifler|working> 私营的银行是不是好点
<hamo> imtxc: 办不起
<imtxc> hamo: 别说是那个华丽胡哨的那个
<onlylove> jusss: export QT_IM_MODULE=
<hamo> imtxc: 年费刷不够啊
<abine> 蛤蟆有神舟行么
<yunfan> imtxc 你又不是官员 轮不到你的
<onlylove> jusss: export XIM_IM_MODULE=
<abine> 求伸手
<hamo> imtxc: 啥花里胡哨的？
<Stifler|working> 交行PL妹子多
<imtxc> hamo: 好像有个多币种的
<MeaCulpa> 交行？
<Stifler|working> 气质好
<onlylove> jusss: 就是几个变量
<Stifler|working> 交通
<hamo> imtxc: 就那个，不过现在办了EMV的卡片，还没发下来，怕是没卡板了
<MeaCulpa> 我有同学在交行的...问问，他们的卡中心是和汇丰搞的
<imtxc> hamo: 不过说实话，就看宇宙行里面妹子那么拽的态度，不给批也就不给批吧
<Stifler|working> 汇丰国内有么
<hamo> imtxc: 批是批了，就是卡在制卡那里了
<hamo> Stifler|working: 有啊
 * imtxc 还是招行交行妹子温柔
<hamo> Stifler|working: 门槛特别高
<unhappy> seedcm: 你要什么的客户端?
<onlylove> jusss: 没有XIM_IM_MODULE，xim那个忘了
<Stifler|working> hamo: 我这只有国有几个，太偏远
<onlylove> jusss: 但是gtk和qt的一般的有的
<imtxc> hamo: 四大都太gaoji 不去
<hamo> Stifler|working: 帝都啥都有...就是办不起
<hamo> imtxc: ...
 * hamo 重起...
<Stifler|working> hamo: 你呼吸还顺畅么。。
<onlylove> 反正我确认的就是建行妹子脑袋不正常
<Stifler|working> 农行的都是村姑
<jusss> onlylove: 运行完这个脚本后，ibus就能启动了，不运行这个脚本，手工改那三个变量还是启动不了ibus,卡这了
<imtxc> onlylove: 去交行，那里妹子很温柔
<imtxc> onlylove: 千万别去四大
<ofan> imtxc: 不能搞有毛用
<MeaCulpa> 银行妹子...都是既得利益者
<jusss> onlylove: bash又忘光了，看不懂这个文件。。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你要手动export那俩变量，然后ibus-daemon -r -x -d
<imtxc> ofan: 免费声优
<Stifler|working> 交行就是点太少
<ofan> imtxc: 猥琐
<onlylove> imtxc: 看看吧，家里好像就有招商和交通……剩下的就是四大了
<Stifler|working> 可以YY啊
<jusss> onlylove: 可是这个脚本里没ibus-daemon亚
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道没有，因为我根本不管那个脚本……
<imtxc> 上次我同学去中国银行办工资卡，那妹子开口就问「请问您名下有什么资产呢，给您推荐个什么什么理财……」……
<onlylove> jusss: 你没事修理它做什么
<unhappy> vim进入^X mode之后, 怎么推出呀?
<onlylove> 都这样，有任务的
 * unhappy 真烦vim....
<jusss> onlylove: 这个脚本能让我在X下用ibus...
<onlylove> unhappy: 欢迎使用emacs
<imtxc> unhappy: 敢黑vim
<unhappy> onlylove: 服务器那端没有emacs, 懒得每次都装.
<jusss> onlylove: 是直接在X下
<unhappy> imtxc: 那你说, 怎么退出
<jusss> onlylove: kde感觉真心不习惯。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道啊，那个脚本扔在/etc/X11底下，你折腾啥
<imtxc> unhappy: :q
<onlylove> unhappy: 那个……好办啊，nano总会有的
<unhappy> imtxc: 已经不管用了, 我是要退出^Xmode
<jusss> onlylove: ubuntu下有那个脚本，可是debian下没有亚
<imtxc> 。。。
<unhappy> imtxc: 快说呀!
<onlylove> jusss: 我抽你，我用了那么久有没有我不知道啊
<imtxc> killall vim
<unhappy> imtxc: 你丫不是用vim的吗?!
<imtxc> unhappy: killall vim
<Stifler|working> 好几次在vim习惯性C-s,动不了了...
<unhappy> imtxc: 切不回去了.
<onlylove> jusss: 你怎么装的DEBIAN
<jusss> onlylove: 而且装im-switch后，在kde下能用ibus,在X下还是不能用，我xterm已经设置输入法了，还是不能用
<unhappy> imtxc: 我在串口呢.
<jusss> onlylove: 从官网上下的iso文件
<onlylove> jusss:又怎么装的ibus
<unhappy> imtxc: 就能连一个. 怎么弄没vim?
<imtxc> unhappy: C-d
<onlylove> jusss: 那为什么我能用ibus你不能
<jusss> onlylove: 从debian的163源里用aptitude装的
<imtxc> unhappy: ctrl-z
<unhappy> imtxc: 都不行, 能行我早用过了
<onlylove> jusss: 你看，你还是装的有问题，我也是163装的
<unhappy> ofan: vimer呢? 出来说说.
 * MeaCulpa 隔壁Fedora-zh怎么都开English的...上班上习惯了？？
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。你能直接在X下用ibus?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 在哪上班习惯了……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 外企啊，帽帽之类
<unhappy> http://vim.1045645.n5.nabble.com/Exiting-after-pressing-Ctrl-X-Ctrl-S-td1186969.html    哈哈哈, 这就是我的行为呀!!!
<^k^> unhappy ⇪ t: Vim - General - Exiting after pressing Ctrl-X Ctrl-S
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 unhappy 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<ofan> ub
<onlylove> jusss: 为什么不能，我这几天烦locale呢，改了locale之后ibus启动不了了
<ofan> unhappy: 什么
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 早知道开始用中文locale装了
<jusss> onlylove: 我要重装系统了，
<jusss> onlylove: 下了，
 * unhappy 终于搞定了... 弱 imtxc 
<jusss> onlylove: 中文提示错误能搞死你
<unhappy> ofan: 在vim下面, 习惯性输入 C-x C-s了...
<imtxc> unhappy: ....
<ofan> unhappy: å¼±
<unhappy> mosesofmason: cao, 把你忘了!
<Stifler|working> 火箭领先爵士40分......
<unhappy> ofan: 就卡住了...
<unhappy> ofan: 你试过没?
<ofan> unhappy: 终端的问题
<Stifler|working> C-s试过
<imtxc> unhappy: 我以为你是串口挂了
<ofan> c-s会lock
<unhappy> ofan: 恩.
<Stifler|working> 怎么解
<unhappy> ofan: 我以为是vim的问题.
<ofan> Stifler|working: q
<unhappy> imtxc: å¼±.
<unhappy> ofan: 恩, C-q
<Stifler|working> ofan: 了解
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我这边没有讲英文的，除了老外开会
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: don't have a girl........
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: unhappy
<imtxc> unhappy: 你才弱
<unhappy> cfy|unhappy: the more the better.
<happyaron> hamo: 你丫的也去C记了？
<onlylove> cfy|unhappy: you could have a woman
<unhappy> ham
<hamo> happyaron: ...
<cfy|unhappy> unhappy: unhappy...
<unhappy> happyaron: 早, 快乐阿荣.
<cfy|unhappy> happyaron: happy.....
<happyaron> unhappy: 额，你这是咋了。。。
<hamo> happyaron: 额...这个...
<unhappy> happyaron: 不开心!
<happyaron> hamo: 刚刚才发现啊，你这小子都不早说。。。
<imtxc> unhappy: xterm?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦
<hamo> unhappy: 那么多妹纸还不开心...
<happyaron> hamo: 跟单单一个职位？
<unhappy> imtxc: gnome-terminal
<happyaron> 蛋蛋
<hamo> happyaron: 怎么可能跟蛋蛋壕一个位置
<happyaron> hamo: 你是啥职位
<imtxc> unhappy: 那不是vim的问题吧
<unhappy> hamo: ...
<hamo> happyaron: main stream DEV
<happyaron> hamo: 属于啥team的。
<unhappy> imtxc: 你还纠结呢?
<hamo> happyaron: 就是main stream team啊
<happyaron> hamo: 没听说过这team，干啥的
<hamo> adam8157: 别看片了，阿荣来了
<hamo> happyaron: 我跟蛋蛋是一个大组的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: fedora-zh人丁稀少啊
<happyaron> hamo: 哦，干OEM呗
<hamo> happyaron: 嗯...北京这边我们这个team是最大的组呢...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 都是官，动不动开会，说英文
<adam8157> happyaron: 我们不光是OEM,
<imtxc> unhappy: ……
<onlylove> 因为没有别的TEAM
<adam8157> happyaron: 和hamo一个大组只能到R&D这一层....
<happyaron> adam8157: 反正就是跟OEM有关的各种破事都归你们折腾。
<imtxc> unhappy: 纠结个妹，不是vim的问题你黑vim
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: sure not
<happyaron> adam8157: 你们那破办公室不能算R&D center...
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 我们是辅助OEM
<adam8157> happyaron: 我们team很多人专注upstream, 不管OEM的
<MeaCulpa> 除了Dell还有谁oem?
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<happyaron> hamo: ^^
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> 现在觉得dell就是祸害
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是么？ C 记也专注upstream了？ 好事
<onlylove> 来回摇摆
<adam8157> happyaron: 我说R&D是指整个C的R&D
<yunfan> happyaron: 你不也是c记么
<happyaron> yunfan: 很遗憾我不是
<hamo> adam8157: 你这个...跟荣荣说实话
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 那你是什么 徐福记?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 驱动啥的, 我们确实关注
<adam8157> hamo: 确实如此...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，早年有人批Ubuntu对上游提交太少
<yunfan> adam8157: 招你去不就是为这个么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 其实还是侧重点不同吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 我早上4点拿下了input method相关包的上传权限，然后明早七点还要interview。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 侬真是好人
<hamo> happyaron: interview dd?
<happyaron> adam8157: 你们那些关注内核其他子系统的人貌似很多被派去了linaro
<happyaron> hamo: 我2011年就DD了，别的事
<happyaron> lol
<hamo> happyaron: 你不会进学生会了吧？
<hamo> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> hamo: 那傻逼地方我才不去呢
<happyaron> adam8157 hamo 除了你俩，还有谁已经跳去C记了？
<MeaCulpa> C 记广撒网..
<yunfan> http://blog.noblemail.ca/2013/01/on-calculating-fibonacci-numbers-in-c.html  不学数学不行啊
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ A mathematician at risk: On calculating Fibonacci numbers in C
<adam8157> happyaron: 我不知道你认不认识哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 稍微提提，看我认识不
<happyaron> adam8157: 昨天那俩我不认识
<hamo> happyaron: 那你估计就不认识了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 就这么几个？
<happyaron> 最近感觉认识的人去了好几个。。。咋数数就这几个了呢。。。
<hamo> happyaron: 人少地方小啊
<happyaron> adam8157 hamo 你们是home based还是office based
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hamo C 记有啥high-level点，不码字的活么...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: consultant?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: CEO
<happyaron> adam8157: 行政/HR也行
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ... 我就是consultant上岸的
<happyaron> adam8157 hamo 额，一问啥based都不理我了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 其实我知道你是consultant上岸的。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: pm
<happyaron> ok
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 轻易不下海了...
<hamo> happyaron: 刚才看蛋蛋gaoji去了
<hamo> happyaron: 让蛋蛋跟你说吧
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 猜到了。
<MeaCulpa> OM太低端了，随便着点女大学生就可以了
<unhappy> om是啥?
<MeaCulpa> s.OM/PM
<MeaCulpa> 吃饱了...手发抖
<MeaCulpa> 大企业的PM不就是找几个2x小时在线的妹子么
<MeaCulpa> Globalized Team
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: C记在魔都没的分店吧
<archl> debian 要闪瞎我的眼。。。
<unhappy> imtxc: 有销售.
<happyaron> imtxc: 有的
<archl> 哦。蓉蓉。帮忙吧。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 只有放出去的那种吧
<unhappy> imtxc: 貌似都有研发.
<imtxc> happyaron: 这样啊……
<MeaCulpa> unhappy: 有么？
<houge> happyaron: 好久不见仁兄
<archl> happyaron:  下午好。
<happyaron> houge: hi
<happyaron> archl: hi
<unhappy> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我记得还说啥要在上海建立个中心呢... 不知道是不是真的.
<houge> happyaron: 近来可好？
<MeaCulpa> unhappy: sales中心吧...西装族喝茶的
<imtxc> unhappy: 他家有钱建什么中心？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<unhappy> MeaCulpa: ... 有可能.
<happyaron> houge: 还不错，就是帝都空气受不鸟。
<unhappy> imtxc: c家很有钱.
<happyaron> unhappy: 跟18m这种没法比啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 帝都晴朗的天气还是不错的嘛
<imtxc> unhappy: 跟18m比有钱？
<houge> happyaron: 天气问题总是很令人揪心，昆明现在也不比以前了。城中心的pm2.5也不是和人类居住
<happyaron> imtxc: 最近经常开启silent hill mode
<unhappy> happyaron: 恩, 这到是...
<happyaron> houge: 额，北京全城都silent hill mode on
<unhappy> imtxc: 建立个中心的钱, 应该还是有的吧...
<hamo> adam8157: 你老大又没来
<imtxc> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> 滚去吃饭了，回来聊。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 18m很穷的
<archl> o
<imtxc> unhappy: 没买到票了，去吃饭吧，少年
<unhappy> imtxc: 恩.
<archl> 完蛋了。debian 一直在闪光？
<archl> adam8157: 帮忙
<houge> happyaron: 嗯，我前段时间还想来北京清华参加fedora的那个聚会，结果假期不够，只有等下次来会各位。
<abine> 硬盘加密了，数据能恢复的出来么》？？？
<abine> Ubuntu的系统
<imtxc> houge: 你居然想去参加那样的会
<abine> 安装的时候选择加密了
<abine> 能把数据恢复出来么？
 * madper_unhappy 加密的时候都希望别人解不开... 解密的时候又希望加密没有实际效果...
<houge> imtxc: 挺好啊，比医学会的讲座好多了。能认识不少朋友
<abine> 不是，是想要取出里面的数据
<abine> madper_unhappy: 现在硬盘无法识别了
<abine> 想把里面的数据提取出来
<houge> imtxc: 因为我其实更喜欢fedora一些。
<abine> ？？？？？？
<imtxc> houge: 去那里的人都有基友了，你去不容易插足
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: lol
<houge> imtxc: 囧……
<houge> 兄弟我不好这口，只想去听听，学习学习非专业的知识，充实充实生活
<onlylove> 完了……忘了，今天都周二了
<archl> onlylove: 见没见过 进入 x 之后一直屏幕闪的？
<adam8157> hamo: 可能是我驱动略老
<onlylove> archl: 没有，不……见过，昨天才见，可能是屏坏了……
<onlylove> archl: 你有外接没？还是台机
<archl> onlylove: 。。。肯定不是grub没事
<imtxc> archl: 先换线
<hamo> adam8157: 这个灯不是硬件灯么？
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<hamo> adam8157:
<hamo> adam8157: 是硬件直接点亮的吧？
<adam8157> hamo: no idea
<onlylove> archl: 你是不是修理xorg.conf了
<hamo> adam8157: your light, broken. lol
<adam8157> hamo: 我有三年保
<archl> onlylove: 刚装 debian。。。
<onlylove> archl: 什么显卡
<hamo> adam8157: 新机子就拆了修...
<archl> intel
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<onlylove> archl: 怎么这几天都是debain
<archl> gm45
<onlylove> jusss那货才说ibus不好用
<cfy|unhappy> hamo: do you have a ubuntu phone?
<onlylove> 这个真的不知道了
<hamo> cfy|unhappy: I have a phone, and I have ubuntu, but no ubuntu phone
<archl> hamo: grab the iphone from your boss.
<CyrusYzGTt> 木口亜矢 的“亜“怎麼讀？？
<hamo> archl: My boss do not use iphone
<onlylove> archl: 把dm关掉，console下面正常不
<archl> onlylove: 不正常
<onlylove> archl: 或者直接切到ttty
<madper_unhappy> CyrusYzGTt: 古同“亚”。 就读ya4
<cfy|unhappy> hamo: is adam8157 your employer?
<CyrusYzGTt> madper_unhappy§ 謝了
<onlylove> archl: 就是说，除了grub，然后就不正常了？
<void1> aya
<archl> onlylove: 恩。
<onlylove> archl: 你试过就装basesystem没
<hamo> cfy|unhappy: 蛋蛋壕我可雇不起
<onlylove> archl: 我觉得应该是显卡的事情
<cfy|unhappy> hamo: @_@
<archl> onlylove: 没。。。
<cfy|unhappy> hamo: are you kidding me.....
<onlylove> archl: 我都是装base然后做加法的
<madper_unhappy> hamo: 学英文去.
<adam8157> hamo: 你的英文真差劲
<madper_unhappy> hamo: employer是雇佣的发出者
<cfy|unhappy> lol
<madper_unhappy> hamo: ee才是受
 * cfy|unhappy hahaa
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unhappy: 处理波不?
<imtxc> madper_unhappy: 你居然能认识那样的词？
<madper_unhappy> imtxc: 屁话!
<archl> onlylove: 额。我是直接在安装时做加法
<cfy|unhappy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unhappy: 波啊
<cfy|unhappy> namoamitabuddha: wave~
<madper_unhappy> hamo: 所以, 刚才那句话是, 啊蛋是不是你的工头儿.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unhappy: 对
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unhappy: 什么 Fourier 什么的
<cfy|unhappy> namoamitabuddha: learned these years ago..
<onlylove> 不小心把part弄成了quit
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unhappy: 都是间谐波么?
<onlylove> 间谐波是什么？
<seedcm> 我的系统用U盘安装盘引导安装时系统重启。。而且以前的12.04也进不去。。请问这个是什么问题？
<soiamso> abine: cryptsetup
<abine> ？？？
<seedcm> ？
<abine> 什么意思//
<abine> 连硬盘都看不到
<soiamso> abine: 你说的识别不了，是这样造成的，硬件问题？
<abine> 不知道。我想是硬盘上的芯片坏掉了
<archl> onlylove: i think i will have to upgrade to sid..
<abine> 就是主控芯片坏了
<namoamitabuddha> 什么 sid
<abine> 造成系统无法识别这个硬盘
<soiamso> seedcm: 一般是 /etc/grub.d/ os-prober  没有找到 其他分区上的 内核
<archl> namoamitabuddha: debian 的最新
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 那个依赖关系都不保证的吧
<seedcm> 以前系统由于运行虚拟机或者WINE后都不能正常运行，直接就返回到登陆界面。。以为是显卡驱动问题。然后更新驱动后。就无法进入系统了。。于是做U盘安装盘重装系统。。但是现在用U盘启动后就直接重启了。。。无提示
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 但是总比不能用好。
<namoamitabuddha> archl: wheezy 都 frozen 了, sid 里面出了什么问题很少人关注吧
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 但是 wheezy 不能用。
<onlylove> archl: 表示还在用squeeze
<namoamitabuddha> archl: why?
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 懒得报bug。或者说根本不知道这样的。
<soiamso> abine: 如果你能所有数据都复制出来就有可能
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 全屏幕都闪
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 一直不停的闪。
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 你说 Xorg 的设备驱动的问题?
<soiamso> seedcm: 你可以 update-grub 试试
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 可能
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 控制台有这样么?
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 也是
<archl> namoamitabuddha: grub之后都是了
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 那是内核问题吧
<onlylove> archl: 按说起来，只用console应该不用什么高级的driver
<seedcm> 我试试
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 所以直接sid。。。
<namoamitabuddha> archl: sid 内核版本高么?
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 肯定不一样
<onlylove> 应该高的
<soiamso> seedcm: ubuntu安装的默认选项是覆盖，如果你没有选择其他选项，就是什么都覆盖掉了
<onlylove> wheezy好像是3.0
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 好像一样的吧
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 你从 experimental 拿内核包试试
<archl> 额。。。
<hamo> archl: 新机器果断arch啊
<namoamitabuddha> archl: sid 内核还是 3.2, 和 wheezy 一样的.
<onlylove> archl: 你找个livecd试试
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 话说你怎么安装系统的?
<archl> hamo: 2009年的机器
<seedcm> 哦。。不是这样的。。我的意思是说。用做好的U安装盘安装系统。。但是无法引导至安装界面，刚到U盘引导时电脑就重启，但是用WINPE引导没问题
<archl> namoamitabuddha: install 啊。就是默认办法
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 刻盘安装?
<archl> namoamitabuddha:  usb
<houge> seedcm: 话说用什么做的USB系统？
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 是 wheezy 的还是 squeeze 的
<archl> namoamitabuddha:  wheezy 不过安装过程就升级了
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 安装过程中有没有类似现象?
<hamo> adam8157: fanfan?
<seedcm> UltraISO
<adam8157> hamo: a sec
<seedcm> 没问题。。我所有系统，包括以前那个都是用这个做的。。
<hamo> adam8157: a second passed.
<hamo> adam8157: fanfan?
<adam8157> hamo: a min
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 就是屏闪的现象
<hamo> adam8157: ok, counting now
<archl> adam8157:  screen flickering, have you encountered similar problem before?
<hamo> adam8157: a min passed.
<adam8157> archl: what do you mean, the "screen" command or the monitor
<archl> adam8157:  moniter
<hamo> archl: Change your distro to arch
<archl> hamo: ...
<adam8157> archl: nope...
<hamo> archl: It will fix all the problems.
<archl> hamo: ummm.
<maplebeats> 又变成英文频道了？
<hamo> archl: try arch with a live iso
<hamo> maplebeats: yep
<archl> maplebeats: 总觉得你是果皮
<adam8157> hamo: go, will check the camera indicator with new kernel after lunch
<onlylove> hamo: I think format your hard disk will fix all problem
<hamo> adam8157: It will definitely fail
<adam8157> archl: lunch now, will talk that later
<hamo> adam8157: gogogo
<archl> mmm im booting into ubuntu now...
<namoamitabuddha> Ubuntu 实在不好
<cfy|unhappy> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu is good for mose cases
<cfy|unhappy> madper_unhappy: are you still unhappy?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unhappy: http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Ubuntu Spyware: What to do? — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<cfy|unhappy> above cc adam8157 hamo
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|unhappy: 最近读到很多关于 Ubuntu 的负面消息
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 如果只搞应用不错啊，zeigest 是gnome搞的
<cfy|unhappy> namoamitabuddha: tell adam8157 hamo
<favorinfo-> 话说   那个你们是怎么上Q的啊    难不成就用web？      pidgin 好像都不能用了
<soiamso> favorinfo-: 不用。
<favorinfo-> soiamso:   但是 有个时候是不得不用啊 .....
<favorinfo-> soiamso:     特别是有时候发通知的时候 ....    诶
<onlylove> favorinfo-: 什么时候
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我说的是 Ubuntu 被设计者赋予的邪恶的动机已经无法被其表面上的实用性所掩盖.
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 人家是商人，商人是要赚钱的
<namoamitabuddha> This adware is one of the rare occasions in which a free software developer persists in keeping a malicious feature in its version of a program.
<favorinfo-> 苦逼的  明明是学计算机专业的   结果学院还总是用Q来发通知    真特么操蛋......
<liemehoc> 像迅雷专用链类似于192.168.9.26:8000这样的下载地址是什么原理
<onlylove> 用QQ发通知是极其脑残和不科学的
<liemehoc> cdn？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 你这么说gnome也不要用了，redhat在没有注入了极大的动机。fedora就是一个免费实验场，
<ofan> gnome也不要用了+1
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 关键是，那个 ip 是个内网地址。
<favorinfo-> onlylove:   顶一个   学院就是一群苦逼加脑残
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: qt就一个商业软件
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 指那些侵犯用户自由的潜在动机.
<liemehoc> 现在迅雷快传在linux下面还可以用不
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 多年前在商业公司用 KDE还是违法吧如果按照 RMS 的说法
<favorinfo-> liemehoc:   话说  快传神马的 没有客户端吧
<Stifler|working> QQ在pidgin上有个webqq插件可用
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: RMS就一 soso communist, 按照这个推论所有有点想法的人都去坐牢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33315
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 奇虎360称百度插件窃取用户隐私
<onlylove> 奇虎开始咬人了，度娘真可怜
<onlylove> qt现在是双授权的
<liemehoc> favorinfo-: 网盘，直接下载的这种
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我对 communist 不太了解, 抱歉.
<liemehoc> favorinfo-: 以前不是可以导出cookie然后用wget下
<onlylove> 快传可以直接下载吧？
<liemehoc> favorinfo-: 现在链接地址都变成192.168.9.26:8000这样的，不知道什么原理
<liemehoc> onlylove: 现在链接地址都变成192.168.9.26:8000这样的，不知道什么原理
<onlylove> liemehoc: 类似与代理服务器
<onlylove> liemehoc: 或者服务端 ，提供web管理页面
<liemehoc> onlylove: cdn？
<onlylove> liemehoc: 我不知道cdn是什么东西……
<favorinfo->  liemehoc:    应该是内网映射吧....
<liemehoc> onlylove: 我猜是在迅雷客户端里还要做地址转换吧
<onlylove> liemehoc: 肯定转换，你用过utorrent没有
<onlylove> liemehoc: 那个可以远程管理的
<liemehoc> 比较邪门
<onlylove> liemehoc: 迅雷现在也可以远程管理
<namoamitabuddha> http://bbs.360safe.com/thread-497075-1-1.html
<^k^> namoamitabuddha 啥, ⇪ 全球首款“偷拍插件”曝光 偷偷上传用户屏幕截图 - 卫星杂谈 360论坛
<liemehoc> onlylove: 你是说类似于magnet
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 刚发过了
<liemehoc> onlylove: 你说的远程管理是什么意思
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 嘿嘿, 刚才那是新闻, 这是他们官方网站上的官方宣称.
<onlylove> liemehoc: 就是如果我知道我机器的ip，我可以在另一台机器上通过ip加端口号访问我机器上的下载程序，并对下载进行管理
<liemehoc> onlylove: 跟这个没关系吧，关键是迅雷链接上的是内网ip
<liemehoc> onlylove: 比如这个
<liemehoc> onlylove: http://kuai.xunlei.com/d/zokqBwIKfwBuUshQb37
<^k^> liemehoc 啥, ⇪ 迅雷快传 - Mystery 2012 720p HDTV x264 AC3 下载
<onlylove> liemehoc: web迅雷用过没
<liemehoc> onlylove: 看这个链接地址http://192.168.9.26:8000/Mystery%202012%20720p%20HDTV%20x264%20AC3%2Emkv?key=215e41eac24d20f9129592206fa56cb2&file_url=%2Fgdrive%2Fresource%2F8E%2F14%2F8EA72C3A60D6A8A19CA6B065B197070818B43714&file_type=0&authkey=391C17D7F25BBD28E11549AD24110AEAE9A9FB5FCBBF0BE45D474FB86EFF9346&exp_time=1361062487&from_uid=120228302&task_id=5820993150784571906&get_uid=1003459797&mu=fb8de56b&d=dl3.c4&reduce_cdn=1&fid=BcyA9YeqKGxF+u8QVwJbdPX/uiS
<liemehoc> Pa1PdAAAAAI6nLDpg1qihnKawZbGXBwgYtDcU&mid=666&threshold=150&tid=58DAEB31049EF7F273BEF4ED805820B8&srcid=7&verno=1
<liemehoc> onlylove: 我猜192.168.9.26:8000这个应该是加密的结果
<madper_unhappy> cfy|unhappy: sure,
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] http://p.vim-cn.com/dz8/text
<UbuntuTalk> 迅雷地址是thunder://QUFodHRwOi8vMTkyLjE2OC45L...
<onlylove> liemehoc: http://yuancheng.xunlei.com/login.html?referfrom=kuai_001
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 迅雷远程下载，随时随地，想下就下
<favorinfo-> liemehoc:    可能是之间创立了tunnel吧
<namoamitabuddha> thunder:// 那个是 base64
<favorinfo-> 话说  在linux里面  是用什么软件下载的thunder文件啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我是迅雷会员,所以我用那个迅雷离线空间脚本下载
<namoamitabuddha> favorinfo-: base64 -d 下就好了
<liemehoc> favorinfo-: base64 -d
<onlylove> 哎呀……我还得用迅雷下东西……开个虚拟机好了
<onlylove> base64?
<liemehoc> 但是地址还是加密的，都是192.168.*.*的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 那个不完全是base64吧
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: base64解出的没法下载的
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 地址都是192.168.*.*的
<liemehoc> 谁有迅雷的抓个包研究研究
<namoamitabuddha> 记得说迅雷有 p2p 的
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc: 不需要迅雷
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc: 你看那个网址旁边有个迅雷云浏览
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 迅雷离线空间下载正常
<onlylove> 刚用虚拟机证实了，必须下载迅雷……
<onlylove> 解码迅雷地址……
<onlylove> 难道真要抓包？
<liemehoc> namoamitabuddha: 迅雷云浏览是什么
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc:
<namoamitabuddha> http://vod3.t9.lixian.vip.xunlei.com/download?dt=16&g=02000C2847960CD87E407DF17AD61B3E7E977D60&t=2&ui=0&s=462105798&v_type=-1&scn=t5&it=1359437057&ck=3A23FE80&cc=1044758522378307483&p=0&n=05CAB4FAE473727925B5FDBBA027322532B7FABBA066253230CF89DDC633323078B5FBBDB524304143B4E3E4FB60000000&from=xl_scene_try&start=64617270&end=111167270&id=sotester&client=FLASH%20WIN%2010,0,45,2&version=4.1.60&type=normal&du=58
<namoamitabuddha> 63&ts=1359436793
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc: 试试
<onlylove> liemehoc: 就是在线看
<onlylove> 这个可以下
<liemehoc> namoamitabuddha: 能嗅探到真实地址？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] http://p.vim-cn.com/dz9/text
<UbuntuTalk> wget -c -O Mystery\ 2012\ 720p\ HDTV\ x2...
<^k^> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 靠，。。怎么弄的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] lolilu不是有一个脚本么,就是那个
<happyaron> cfy|unhappy: 你怎么也unhappy了
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc: 稍等, 谨慎点, 东西迅雷有没有声明过版权?
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 18M为啥穷啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 驱动老的话可以自己写么……
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你在国外?
<happyaron> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 在线看就是可以下咯
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 理论上, 如果没有任何法律禁止的话
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 怎么弄的
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 类似于loli.lu？
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc: 你知道 youku 上的 f4v 可以下载么?
<cfy|unhappy> happyaron: svn sucks.....
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] loli.lu关闭后,他们推出了一个脚本,可以把离线空间的文件地址导出,让aria2和wget可以下载
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 脚本发布在哪里？
<cfy|unhappy> iGoogle: ee
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] http://blog.binux.me/ThunderLixianExporter/
<liemehoc> namoamitabuddha: flvcd
<^k^> UbuntuTalk 啥, ⇪ ThunderLixianExporter by binux
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: è°¢
<namoamitabuddha> liemehoc: 原理差不多的
<happyaron> cfy|unhappy: 额,+1
<adam8157> happyaron: 刚吃饭去了
<archl> happyaron: 哈皮。
<archl> adam8157: 阿当。
<adam8157> archl: 罗姐
<archl> adam8157: 哈哈，好久不这样叫你了
 * adam8157 我要重启下
 * archl 终于要有个好显示器了
<archl> happyaron: 如果屏幕不停的闪烁：grub菜单没问题，之后一直不停，能确定是内核错误吗？
<madper_unhappy> arch
<happyaron> archl: 蛋蛋是内核dev，我没遇到过。。。
<madper_unhappy> archl: 可以了吧.
<madper_unhappy> archl: ksm?
<archl> happyaron: 哦。好。
<hamo> madper_unhappy: kms
<madper_unhappy> hamo: 哦, kms
<archl> madper_unhappy:  KMS？怎么判断？
<madper_unhappy> archl: 猜的. 问 gaoji homo
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 对了, Ubuntu 没问题?
<archl> madper_unhappy:  homo要我安装 arch
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 你这么一说也有了～
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 不过很不明显
<madper_unhappy> archl: 我也想让你安装arch.
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 什么显卡?
<archl> namoamitabuddha:  Intel G45
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 我想起来我以前 Intel 82845G 是这样的
<iGoogle> cfy|unhappy: 你咋又不哈皮了
<archl> iGoogle: 因为 哈皮 到了
<iGoogle> happyaron: 哈皮哦。
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆也不哈皮。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 神一发言，全都不哈皮了
<cfy|unhappy> iGoogle: svn sucks
<madper_unhappy> hamo|unhappy: 你怎么也unhappy了?
<iGoogle> 过年了。居然这么多不哈皮。。
<iGoogle> cfy|unhappy: 丢了吧。
<madper_unhappy> iGoogle: 买不到火车票, 如何happy?
<archl> iGoogle: 过年就长大了
<iGoogle> 。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<iGoogle> madper_unhappy:
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 我觉得不是监视器问题, 是关于显卡和驱动的.
<gfrog> hamo|unhappy: 黑毛儿
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 我也是这么觉得 - 目前 Ubuntu 正常。
<gfrog> hamo|unhappy: 乃又咋啦？
<iGoogle> 去崂山，学道士，会土遁。 madper_unhappy
<madper_unhappy> archl: 编译一个新内核看看?
<archl> madper_unhappy: 。。。那么我宁可装 arch
<madper_unhappy> iGoogle: 你神都不会, 那些臭道士会?
<archl> madper_unhappy: 从来没编译过内核
<madper_unhappy> archl: 恩, 装arch吧.
<madper_unhappy> archl: 哦, 有教程, 一步一步来, 很快的.
<iGoogle> 我没这需要嘛。 madper_unhappy
<madper_unhappy> iGoogle: ..
<namoamitabuddha> madper_unhappy: 自己编译不编译出 Kernel Panic 已经够幸运
<archl> madper_unhappy: 你要学 iGoogle ，呆在故土
<madper_unhappy> namoamitabuddha: 哦, 那我暂时还算幸运.
<madper_unhappy> archl: 我故土是哪里?
<archl> madper_unhappy: 你死去的地方。
<hamo|unhappy> gfrog: madper_unhappy 不happy啊
<iGoogle> archl: 最近对平板和超级本都失望了。都不要了。
<soiamso> archl: 你的名字不是说明你用 arch的吗？
<archl> soiamso: 才不是
 * hamo|unhappy archl -> arch linux
<iGoogle> happyaron: 哈皮不。有崽崽了没
<madper_unhappy> iGoogle: http://www.nbd.com.cn/articles/2013-01-29/711003.html
<^k^> madper_unhappy 啥, ⇪ 女子20年后找到恩人在一起 为报旧情以身相许[图] | 每经网
<soiamso> archl: 看 offical guide,
<iGoogle> madper_unhappy: 太老了。
<madper_unhappy> iGoogle: ...
<archl> hamo|unhappy:  arch "shape" ; l, short for launcher
<happyaron> iGoogle: 这个还早
 * hamo|unhappy 求救妹纸啊
<iGoogle> 不求回报是美德。 madper_unhappy
<iGoogle> happyaron: 加油
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 报一个 bug 吧
<archl> happyaron: 还早吗？2年吧。
<gfrog> hamo|unhappy: 原来如此
<iGoogle> hamo|unhappy: 你吧妹子带水边，丢下去。这样救，不是你的本能嘛
<madper_unhappy> iGoogle: ...
<hamo|unhappy> iGoogle: ...
<archl> 去。。。这么多unhappy我都找不到人了
 * hamo|unhappy 磕药去！
<madper_unhappy> hamo|unhappy: 你想吃天鹅肉?
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆也吃药。。
<namoamitabuddha> archl: Debian 那个 reportbug 的工具蛮方便的
<archl> 你们的nick不是右对齐么。。。我从右向左读nick，碰到一群 unhappy，真麻烦。。。
<happyaron> archl: 额
<iGoogle> archl: lol
<archl> namoamitabuddha: 不过我不想进debian恶劣。。。
<gfrog> archl: 。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: archl 早呢
<archl> 全是 闪光
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 为什么我访问那个js直接显示js的内容了
<namoamitabuddha> archl: chroot
<happyaron> hamo|unhappy: 你怎么也unhappy了？
<iGoogle> archl: happyaron 估计是在等成熟的年纪，成熟的种子。
<iGoogle> 科学
<freeflyi1g> hamo|unhappy: lol
<archl> iGoogle: 哦。成熟的时候还有 3年吧。
<freeflyi1g> hamo|unhappy:  周四你就happy了
<iGoogle> 这搞不清，
 * hamo|unhappy 磕完药本来happy了...这次又不happy了...
<madper_unhappy> freeflyi1g: 你周四要给 hamo|unhappy 介绍新汉子?
<archl> hamo|unhappy: 什么药？
<iGoogle> 额。周4有啥事情？ hamo|unhappy freeflyi1g
<hamo|unhappy> archl: 大力丸
<archl> hamo|unhappy: 新汉子
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 没啥事情啊
 * hamo|unhappy ...
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 乃还有介绍汉子的兼职？
<hamo|unhappy> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac542756
<^k^> hamo|unhappy 啥, ⇪ 听说基佬们都在找这个视频？ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆听到周4，就不哈皮了
<iGoogle> gfrog: lol
<archl> gfrog: 蛙人上次雕找到你了吗？
<gfrog> archl: 啥？
<archl> gfrog: arthrun昨天来了，找 element ，是不是你呢。
<gfrog> archl: 听起来不是
<iGoogle> 那不是
<archl> 哦。
<archl> 我都记不住了～
<archl> 额。gfrog以前用什么来着。
<archl> hamo|happy: 有汉子了？
<iGoogle> lol
<hamo|happy> archl: 看了那个视频
<hamo|happy> archl: 突然就happy了
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 我看看
<archl> chroot 额。还没用过。
<hamo|happy> freeflyi1g: 侯总没来啊？
<gfrog> archl: 没用过别的
 * madper_unhappy 基佬hamo, 终于找到了自己想要的视频, 所以突然就开心了!! 哈哈, hamo|happy , 你是要表示这个意思吧?
<hamo|happy> madper_unhappy: nnnnnd
<freeflyi1g> hamo|happy: 去哪儿啊
<gfrog> hamo|happy: 有人给乃介绍汉子就happy了？
<hamo|happy> freeflyi1g: 公司啊...WFH好幸福...
<archl> gfrog: 额。真的。好青蛙
<cfy|unhappy> madper_unhappy: gaoji cc hamo|happy
<freeflyi1g> hamo|happy: WFH啥意思啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<hamo|happy> freeflyi1g: Work From Home啊
<freeflyi1g> hamo|happy: 靠，我早上6点就出门了好伐
<hamo|happy> freeflyi1g: 还在路上堵着呢？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: What the Fxxking Hole.
<freeflyi1g> hamo|happy: 现在苦逼的在客户机房里呢
 * hamo|happy lol
<iGoogle> 服装太差劲
<freeflyi1g> 5 点起床，6点出门
<freeflyi1g> 有这么苦逼的不
<hamo|happy> freeflyi1g: 这鸡房在北京？
<iGoogle> freeflyi1g: 居然这么苦啊。
<freeflyi1g> hamo|happy: 是啊
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 苦逼吧
<iGoogle> 对我，这不可想象。。。 freeflyi1g
<archl> iGoogle: 神果然是神啊。
<hamo|happy> iGoogle: 拜神姨姨
 * archl 摆神
<freeflyi1g> iGoogle: 你是神啊
<iGoogle> ..
<archl> 拜神
<archl> iGoogle: 画作啊。还没放出来呢。
<iGoogle> 我只是早上起不来，好吧。
<iGoogle> 画啥
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<hamo|happy> mosesofmason: 你这泼猴
<palomino|working> .......
<archl> iGoogle: 我想看神你涂鸦能吐出什么样的图。
<archl> palomino|working: 跑马。
<iGoogle> inkscape? 哪不是涂鸦的嘛
<iGoogle> 还是破马好。一直working
<archl> palomino|working:  iGoogle  http://webchemy.org/
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Webchemy
<iGoogle> 千里马
<iGoogle> 这个啊。 archl 那网页不兼容的。
<archl> iGoogle: 怎么会啊。都兼容 Opera Mini。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 你骗人。
<archl> iGoogle: 哦。对了，好像不兼容 android 默认浏览器。。。
<iGoogle> 那我再试试
<archl> 额。不是opera mini，是 opera mobile
<archl> 错了。
 * mosesofmason 拿起 gfrog 狠狠的砸向 hamo|happy
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<archl> 肯定有人操作 mosesofmason 。。。
 * hamo|happy ...
<archl> 额。青蛙对蛤蟆。
<cfy|working> .......
<hamo|happy> .....
<iGoogle> archl: 严重滞后一样。 http://imagebin.org/244634
<archl> iGoogle: 额。奇怪啊，我这儿很容易的。画了个番茄？
<archl> 还是萝卜
<iGoogle> 点下后，随机等几秒，才开始
<archl> iGoogle: 怪事，应该是本地运行的 - 我这里断网照样用。
<hamo|happy> iGoogle: 姨姨你是画了一坨翔？
<iGoogle> 变形了嘛。本来是面具的
 * archl 不认为 面具和番茄有很大区别 、、
<iGoogle> 好吧，你都喜欢吃
<archl> iGoogle: 这个用来做 hedgewars 地图很好玩。
<iGoogle> 刺猬地图？
<iGoogle> 这不可能对称吧
<archl> iGoogle: 刺猬有对抗性地图
<archl> iGoogle: 双方互殴
<archl> iGoogle: 再说那个对称可以关闭的，也可以变水平对称
<iGoogle> 一模一样的，不是很没趣了
<iGoogle> 哦。没在意这
<archl> iGoogle: 额。不一定啊。反正刺猬里土地可以炸没的
<yunfan> cfy|working: 貌似冰河用ubuntu/debian?
<cfy|working> yunfan: how do you know that?
<cfy|working> yunfan: i suppose if he want use a linux,he may choose debian
<cfy|working> yunfan: but he mainly using os x and windows
 * archl 累到了
 * archl 睡
<cfy|working> can't breath......
<yunfan> cfy|working: 他的博客上透露的
<cfy|working> yunfan: oh
<yunfan> cfy|working: 他博客上那个教人打包cl可执行文件的文章
<cfy|working> yunfan: i read that.compress is cool
<yunfan> cfy|working: 问题是那个打包出来还有10M
<cfy|working> yunfan: why do you care that?
<yunfan> 他说商业的会大大压缩大小 把用不到的去掉 这个我都能想到 为毛开源的没有实现呢
<yunfan> cfy|working: 因为我想要个小的嘛
<cfy|working> yunfan: you can add that function to sbcl and ccl
<yunfan> cfy|working: 我说的是生成的体积
 * madper_unhappy 
 * madper_unhappy 有个大问题, msata和mini-pcie兼容吗? 网上只说是: 电气参数兼容.
<hamo|happy> madper_unhappy: 问gaoji蛋
<madper_unhappy> hamo|happy: 谁?
<hamo|happy> madper_unhappy: gaoji egg
<yunfan> cfy|working: 看了冰河的采访 显然他不了解forth
<cfy|working> yunfan: where?
<yunfan> cfy|working: the zen of forth那书一开始就把操作系统一篇痛骂 ： 操作系统是最大的骗局 额
<cfy|working> yunfan: ......
<onlylove> 操作系统是最大骗局，那我们需要什么
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你心智还不成熟吧。看到风就是雨。
<onlylove> 迅雷会员还有流量的啊
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你逻辑不成熟 我说的是那本书说
<ywen> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<^k^> ywen, 点点点. ㍦ 新年快乐，春节: 11.39天
<ywen> 新手
<gfrog> mosesofmason: pu
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<hamo|happy> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<^k^> hamo|happy, 点点点. ㍦ 新年快乐，春节: 11.39天
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，今天N7官翻特价耶
<gfrog> hamo|happy: ^
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<ywen> 噗
<onlylove> gfrog: 这机器人没意思
<whiskery> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<^k^> whiskery, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<iGoogle> 噶嘛的？
<onlylove> > "哈"*3
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 咋不屏蔽这个？
<^k^> onlylove, 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<iGoogle> cfy|working:  You Can Fly ‏ @YCF <-
<onlylove> 不知道这机器人还有什么
<iGoogle> can you fly?
<iGoogle> can fly you?
<happyaron> mosesofmason: 这bot
<ywen> you can fly?
<happyaron> cfy|working: 你现在做啥工作呢，还是idc么
<alyvin05> iGoogle:
<happyaron> iGoogle: ee新年之后准备好有人去吃你，lol
<onlylove> cfy|working: idc是做什么的
<alyvin05> iGoogle:  你跟kk是 什么关系
<alyvin05> iGoogle: 你也成机器人了
<iGoogle> 谁。。。吃啥。。
<onlylove> jusss装系统挂了？到现在还没回来
<iGoogle> 吃人，就可怕。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 没事，就蹭几天饭
<iGoogle> 可以，我有办法收回来的。 onlylove
<iGoogle> 只要能带我家崽崽出去猛吃，随便你吃多少。
<onlylove> 外面的馆子能吃吗，地沟油什么的
<iGoogle> 至少高档点的地方。
<cfy|working> iGoogle: ...
<cfy|working> happyaron: what's idc ? cc onlylove
<madper_unhappy> cfy|working: 看了那本 gnu emacs 编程入门, 感觉没学到东西.
<onlylove> madper_unhappy: 老外的？一般就是教你怎么用emacs，然后弄几个helloword给你看
<onlylove> madper_unhappy: 而且注意名字，入门
<madper_unhappy> onlylove: 入门, 不等于学不到东西吧.
<onlylove> madper_unhappy: 理论上是这样，但是不排除这本书对你来说太简单
<madper_unhappy> onlylove: ...
 * adam8157 今天股票又大涨 什么情况
<madper_unhappy> adam8157: 膜拜土豪.
<yunfan> adam8157: 股市给你点压岁钱
<onlylove> adam8157: 让你体验飞一般的感觉
<cfy|working> madper_unhappy: why?
<cfy|working> adam8157: 膜拜土豪.
<yunfan> adam8157: 还说没钱 哼哼
<hamo> adam8157: 拜土豪
<madper_unhappy> cfy|working: 没讲多少东西..
<cfy|working> madper_unhappy: emacs lisp has huge number of functions.......
<madper_unhappy> cfy|working: 恩, 那个只能查了...
<happyaron> cfy|working: 额，那是我搞错了
<happyaron> cfy|working: internet data center
<happyaron> adam8157: 回光返照？
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜土豪
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋气死了
<iGoogle> 不如入股妹子。 adam8157
<iGoogle> roylez: .
<iGoogle> roylez: 来发图
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/244643
<happyaron> adam8157: 那土豪叔回头还是你请我吃饭吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 叔你个头!!! nnnd, 等着吃你俏江南
<happyaron> adam8157: 那就土豪哥等着吃你的
<adam8157> happyaron: nnnd, 等着吃你俏江南
<happyaron> adam8157: 土豪哥爆粗口了，请吃饭吧
<adam8157> happyaron: ...
 * hamo 见者有份
<jusss> iGoogle: 电信好像封了6667，我用xchat irssi都连不上
<jusss> 真恶心
<jusss> 上个网都得翻墙，这你妹是什么网络
<jusss> 幸亏没买电信的手机
<onlylove> jusss: 可以用web的
<onlylove> jusss: 你装完了？
<MeaCulpa> 电信封6667?
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 用xchat irssi都连不上，efnet也连不上
<onlylove> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<^k^> onlylove, 点点点. ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 11.36天
<jusss|> 刚掉了
<jusss|> 我还是用手机上吧
<jusss|> 恶心死电信了
<onlylove> jusss|: 你ibus弄好了没
<jusss|> onlylove: 用im-switch能在kde下用ibus
<jusss|> onlylove: 直接在X下还是不行
<jusss|> onlylove: kde4不会设置快捷键。。。
<onlylove> jusss|: 能用就行，我在xterm下面用不了，但是xfce-terminal可以
<jusss|> onlylove: 我想知道为啥不能用
<jusss|> onlylove: 我给你发的那个脚本能解决这个问题，可是我不会bash。。。
<onlylove> jusss|: 可以在xterm下面用？
<jusss|> onlylove: gnome3 kde4感觉都不是给人用的
<jusss|> onlylove: 我的ubuntu可以直接在X下用ibus
<onlylove> jusss|: 需要powermanager
<jusss|> onlylove: 不开任何wm
<cfy|working> feel awful
<cfy|working> happyaron: gaoji
<hamo> test
<onlylove> jusss|: 你不开wm怎么管理window
 * cfy|working <hamo> test
<^k^> hamo, 点点点. ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 11.35天
<jusss|> kde4比gnome3还难用。真不明白设计这些的人是怎么想的。
<jusss|> onlylove: 不管理。。。
<cfy|working> jusss|: worse is better...
<jusss|> onlylove: 需要管理时开fvwm
<onlylove> jusss|: 那你要X做什么
<jusss|> onlylove: 看片
<onlylove> jusss|: 直接freambuffer
 * mosesofmason_n 从一团烟雾中出现了
<jusss|> onlylove: 不想用fcitx。习惯ibus和xterm了
<jusss|> onlylove: 好想看懂那个bash代码
<jusss|> onlylove: 为什么人们都喜欢搞那么多的符号呀，哎
<onlylove> jusss|: bash没什么的……拿有些人的话说，bash根本不算编程语言
<onlylove> jusss|: 你需要好好学英语了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: +1
<jusss|> onlylove: 好吧
<jusss|> 我讨厌符号
<onlylove> jusss|: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<onlylove> jusss|: 符号是一门学问
<onlylove> jusss|: 没见那些研究甲骨文的
<jusss|> onlylove: 半年前就有这本了。就是一直没看。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [leave] 甲骨文怎么了
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 和oracle没关系，我说的就是甲骨文
<jusss|> onlylove: 有了符号就有了技巧。有了技巧人心就不在淳朴，开始有了欺骗
<UbuntuTalk> [leave] 。。。那么深奥的问题
<onlylove> jusss|: 咋，你打算绝圣弃智？
<jusss|> onlylove: 现在还没到那个境界
<onlylove> jusss|: 你可以到那个境界试试
<jusss|> onlylove: 想玩游戏，可是悲催的是今天更新
<jusss|> 要更新到6点
<UbuntuTalk> [leave] 所以你们到底是在讨论什么
<jusss|> 坑爹城
<onlylove> jusss|: 你帮帮十美分那群笨蛋
<onlylove> jusss|: 维护个服务器要那么久
<jusss|> onlylove: 干掉麻花藤就行了估计
<jusss|> onlylove: 从昨晚10点开始到今天晚上6点
<jusss|> onlylove: 20个小时的更新
<jusss|> onlylove: 以前有一次更新了3天
<onlylove> jusss|: 十美分的维护不成啊
<jusss|> onlylove: 3天一小更5天一大更，这是一个多么奇葩的游戏
<hamo> adam8157: 卡制好了...
<hamo> adam8157: 终于好了
<jusss|> hamo: 你离开百度了？
<adam8157> hamo: 意义何在
<hamo> jusss|: 看我cloak
<hamo> adam8157: ZB
<jusss|> hamo: 找好基友了
<adam8157> hamo: dhl发出去了?
<hamo> jusss|: 木有...蛋蛋壕的心永远属于不撸兄
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯，快递单在我桌子上
<adam8157> 追踪一下
<hamo> adam8157: 意义何在
<onlylove> jusss|: 我发现虚拟机的xinitrc没写，我以为怎么不能在xterm里面输入中文
<adam8157> hamo: 邮费多少? 不会是305吧...
<adam8157> 为啥要选这么贵的...
<hamo> adam8157: 305
<onlylove> jusss|: 自己改rom玩的虚拟机，什么都没有，就装了个fluxbox，然后装的android的sdk
<hamo> adam8157: 这是最便宜的啊
<adam8157> hamo: 找ems发挂号信啊
<onlylove> jusss|: 刚才还好奇，自己在家里面能输入中文
<hamo> adam8157: 加急的double
<onlylove> jusss|: 突然想起xinitrc没写
 * adam8157 我从美国寄到中国的7磅多的特快也只要400多啊
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥要加急
<hamo> adam8157: 怎么可能用这么掉价的啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你老板疯啦
<hamo> adam8157: 这个没加急啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你老板包了?
<hamo> adam8157: no idea
<adam8157> hamo: 300多 疯了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: tu hao
<adam8157> hamo: 肯定要给的 sigh
<bluezd> hamo: 什么卡？
<hamo> bluezd: credit
<jusss|> onlylove: 我好像明白点为啥ibus不能用了，需要xinput.d
<onlylove> jusss|: 你装好了没有么
<jusss|> onlylove: xinitrc我好像从来没写过
<bluezd> hamo: cloak 哪搞得？
<hamo> bluezd: applied
<jusss|> onlylove: 没注意过
<bluezd> hamo: 我也想搞一个
<onlylove> jusss|: 你都写在.bashrc了吧？
<hamo> bluezd: 我是C家的自己人了啊
<hamo> bluezd: 当然好搞
<bluezd> hamo: 啧啧，羡慕～
<hamo> bluezd: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 炫耀党
<jusss|> onlylove: 家下没.xinitrc
 * hamo ...
 * hamo mtg
<freeflyi1g> hamo: 我咋没有呢
<adam8157> hamo: link please?
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 我们为啥没有redhat的cloak?
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 我们有啥？
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 有 redhat的nat....
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 我们有 bug
<hamo> bluezd: 你就是bug
 * hamo lol
 * bluezd 求被 take
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<MeaCulpa> 3/me 同求
<ywen> 打扰
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: bug瞬间多俩...
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 不过, virt组最近好多漂亮实习生呀!!!!!
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 哪个漂亮啊？
<adam8157> bluezd: 上
<hamo> madper_unhappy: 你又回帽帽了？
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 为什么我们组/你们组 都不招一些漂亮的妹子实习生呀....
<madper_unhappy> hamo: .
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 我哪知道
<hamo> madper_unhappy: 节操何在
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 那天给你看的, 她左手侧那组的实习生位置, 两个漂亮妹子!!!
<hamo> adam8157: 居然是个妹纸的bios工程师...
<madper_unhappy> hamo: 比你的多.
<hamo> adam8157: 还挺萌的...
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 哪个漂亮？
<hamo> adam8157: bugzilla is famous more than launchpad
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 怎么描述呢, 昨天给你看的那个萝莉, 左手那组, 实习生位置, 左手侧那个.
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 上吧.
<hamo> bluezd: up
<hamo> bluezd: up
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 一个岁数一大把(她不是实习生)，另一个可惜有主了
 * madper_unhappy 有妹子s的表示, 同情 bluezd 
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 就是我们组招来妹子也轮不到我
<bluezd> 就算
<hamo> adam8157: speaking one is YPW?
 * bluezd 苍天啊
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> bluezd: Call me why?
<bluezd> hamo: 没 call 你啊
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: tell.
<hamo> bluezd: bluezd苍天啊
<madper_unhappy> hamo: ...
<bluezd> hamo: YPW 是妹子？
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 那个小萝莉呢? 也有主了?
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 萝莉个屁，人家是正式的，工作 N 年了　好象比 adam8157 岁数都大
<adam8157> bluezd: 尼码, 什么叫比我岁数都大
<iGoogle> 爆料
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 那个???!!! 我擦... 看上去是个小萝莉呀...
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 你这个眼神啊，哎　．．．．．．
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: adam看上去也是个小萝莉呀...
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 这句话很危险
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: ．．．．．．．
<iGoogle> madper_unhappy:  bluezd 骗你的。他准备偷偷的上。
<hamo> lol
<madper_unhappy> iGoogle: 我已经有妹子s了.
<iGoogle> 那你操心个啥
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 另外一个妞也有主了貌似
<palomino|working> 韩信点兵，madper点妹子，多多益善
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 放心, 不撸胸, 一定让你可以不撸.
<madper_unhappy> palomino|working: 我的妹子s, 已经是用复数了...
<iGoogle> 群飞？
<palomino|working> 多多益善！ madper_unhappy
 * madper_unhappy 不开心呀...
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 我只要一个
 * bluezd 人家很专一
<palomino|working> 每次只要一个?
<iGoogle> 破马。 lol
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 都说了, 让你去学校骗学妹. 你不听!!
<jusss|> iGoogle: 你的locale怎么设置的
<iGoogle> 没设置。缺省
<bluezd> gfrog: 怎么能 transfer 到贵组？
 * gfrog 擦，挫败啊。
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃真要来？
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩，妹子多啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 都有主儿了啊
<palomino|working> NTR之
<bluezd> gfrog: ......
<iGoogle> 这是讨论工作组呢？还是讨论妹子组？
<cleamoon> 有妹子求分享
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 周五滑雪你们组都去吗？
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: .
 * gfrog 苦闷，求解脱。
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 我决定, 不跟他们一起去, 自己去游乐场, 看见妹子就扔雪球.
<cleamoon> gfrog, 跳楼去吧
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: nice idea
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 恩. 如果妹子不利你, 你也不亏, 如果妹子也仍你, 你们就一起闹着玩, 多好.
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 节操啊你
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: 怎么了?!!!!
<Stifler|working> ....
<gfrog> madper_unhappy: 妹子的粗壮男友扔你呢？
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: phd都说我的主意好.
<madper_unhappy> gfrog: ... 我就去找我的队友去....
<Stifler|working> 馊主意
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 你和 phd 是啥关系？
<madper_unhappy> bluezd: phd我是们学校的呀.
<bluezd> madper_unhappy: 恐怕不是那么简单的把
 * hamo 苦闷，求解脱。
 * bluezd 苦闷，求解脱。
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * madper_unhappy 苦闷, 求解脱.
 * bluezd 愁苦啊
<sunjun_> 哪个学校的
<madper_unhappy> sunjun_: 潍坊轻工学院.
<sunjun_> 山东老乡啊 没听过这个学校 囧
<sunjun_> madper_unhappy:
<madper_unhappy> sunjun_: 小破学校, 本地都没人听说过.
 * madper_unhappy 没脸提... 不说这个了...
<ofan> sunjun_: 他北大的
<ofan> madper_unhappy: 你能装的再假点么
<sunjun_> madper_unhappy: 好吧 欺骗我的感情
<madper_unhappy> ofan: 北你大爷... 你才北大的, 你们全家都北大的!!!!
<madper_unhappy> sunjun_: 你竟然相信 ofan ?!!!
<sunjun_> madper_unhappy: 无节操
<zuilive> 。。。
<ofan> 北京大口罩
<madper_unhappy> sunjun_: 你竟然相信 ofan 不相信我?!
<ofan> 北京大裤衩
<sunjun_> madper_unhappy: 黑我 潍坊大轻工学院
<ofan> madper_unhappy: 你是北京大裤衩的
<madper_unhappy> ofan: 北京大 ofan
<stock-cn> 不是北大，是白打
<madper_unhappy> http://www.aibang.com/detail/444087931-443220549
<^k^> madper_unhappy 啥, ⇪ 潍坊山东轻工业学院潍坊函授站_电话_公交_地址_地图_点评-爱帮网
<madper_unhappy> stock-cn: 早.
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 我试了那个脚本，导出的地址下载怎么都是404？
<jusss|> madper_unhappy: 以X :0启动时会不会执行xinitrc?
<stock-cn> 谁会用git阿？
<sunjun_> git干什么
<favorinfo> git不是只有那么几个命令的么
<sunjun_> git help
<onlylove> 山东轻工业学院……
<onlylove> 函授的
<onlylove> 那和潍坊轻工什么关系
<ywen> test
<madper_unhappy> stock-cn: 用git干嘛?
 * mosesofmason_n 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<cfy|working> madper_unhappy:
<^k^> ywen, 点点点. ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 11.30天
<imadper> cfy|working: ?
<stock-cn> sunjun_: git管理网站
<cfy|working> madper_unhappy: i'm fixing a bug......
<onlylove> git 不是管理代码的么
 * imadper 在听 猜猜寻.
<cfy|working> imadper: the bug is easy to fix....but the problem is ....
<stock-cn> imadper: 老弟，你好阿
<imadper> cfy|working: what's up.
<cfy|working> imadper: i'm still updating the svn directory........
<ywen> 机器人呢
<cfy|working> imadper: fuck svn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove> 那mosesofma居然用的wikipedia
<imadper> stock-cn: 刚叫 `madper_unhappy` 你就不认识了...
<sunjun_> stock-cn: 你想怎么管理
<imadper> cfy|working: lol.
<cfy|working> imadper: two days.....i'm just updating/switching the directorcy....
<imadper> cfy|working: good job.
<cfy|working> stock-cn: hi,no loog to see
<imadper> stock-cn: 你要用git干嘛?
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, 我发现从美国transfer过来的bug全都是剩下来的难搞的!!!
<cfy|working> adam8157: hahahahaha
<cfy|working> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> cfy|working: slaps
<cfy|working> imadper: i feel better now
<adam8157> stock-cn: 好久不见
<cfy|working> adam8157: .
<imadper> cfy|working: lol
<stock-cn> imadper: git管理网站
<cfy|working> stock-cn: what's the content
<cfy|working> stock-cn: that depends
<stock-cn> cfy|working: 什么意思
<pity> vmware 能设置固定 ip 吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 我能说, 我走了一个月回学校, 回来后发现, 简单的bug都被take了, 留给我的, 都是没法验的吗?!
<stock-cn> cfy|working: 内容就是一些html的网页，图片和文字
<imadper> pity: 可以.
<adam8157> imadper: 一起哭
<imadper> stock-cn: 那应该可以.
<pity> imadper: pls tell me how
<cfy|working> stock-cn: then,git may not be the best tool
<hamo> adam8157: 美国人精啊
<cfy|working> stock-cn: why you want to use git?tracing the content?
<pity> imadper: mac 里装的 vmware
<stock-cn> cfy|working: 人家指定要git管理
<imadper> adam8157: 一起个屁, 你工资多少? 我工资多少?! 我得比你多哭一个月!
<adam8157> hamo: 不是精, 这项目他们全transfer过来了, 剩下的bug必然是难搞的
<stock-cn> cfy|working: 要经常更新图片和文字
<favorinfo> 用libwebqq怎么视频的说....？？？
<hamo> imadper: 一起哭
<cfy|working> stock-cn: oops,first,git will remeber all the content from begining
<imadper> pity: 直接在guest厘米爱你修改呀.
<pity> imadper: 我想 ssh 进去，老得输入密码，于是用密钥，但要指定哪个服务器用哪个密钥
<stock-cn> cfy|working: 而且要备份各种版本
<cfy|working> stock-cn: and it will calculate the hash of a file
<cfy|working> stock-cn: so......that sucks....
<imadper> stock-cn: 你什么时候改去做运维了?
<ofan> imadper: 你工作了？
<cfy|working> ofan: .
<imadper> stock-cn: 你用git, 各种版本就都有了呀...
<cfy|working> imadper: .........
<imadper> cfy|working: 实习补贴.
<imadper> cfy|working: ...
<cfy|working> imadper: ?
<imadper> cfy|working: 想给ofan说的.
<stock-cn> imadper: 唉，能单独聊吗
<imadper> ofan: 我那是实习补贴.
<ofan> imadper: 怎么还实习
<adam8157> imadper: 哭啊
<imadper> ofan: 没找到下家...
 * imadper 哇哇哇哇!!!!
<bluezd> imadper:　测简单的 bug 有啥劲啊
<imadper> bluezd: 那我一会儿分给你.
<trying> hamo: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/16/developer_oursources_job_china/
<imadper> bluezd: 你邮箱多少?
<^k^> trying ⇪ ti: Security audit finds dev OUTSOURCED his JOB to China to goof off at work • The Register
<cfy|waiting> ......
<sunjun_> imadper: 什么代码啊
<bluezd> imadper: 我现在有 8 个，需要周五前搞定
 * adam8157 讨厌硬件厂商的各种workaround!!!!!!!!!  cc hamo 
<imadper> bluezd: ...
 * hamo ...
 * hamo workaround long live
<bluezd> adam8157: hhkb 现在测nfs呢
<adam8157> bluezd: 可怜的hhkb
<imadper> sunjun_: 一些小脚本.
<hamo> bluezd: hhkb从了yanfu?
<adam8157> hamo: 从了eryu
<hamo> adam8157: yanfu long off?
<cfy|waiting> hhkb
<cfy|waiting> gaoji
<imadper> bluezd: nfs!!!! 我有bug!!!
<cfy|waiting> bluezd: hao
<cfy|waiting> imadper: .
<jusss|> onlylove: locale not supported by c library是啥
<bluezd> adam8157: 测 nfs 的一共有５个人
 * bluezd sigh ......
<hamo> jusss|: locale wrong
<imadper> bluezd: 那你们还测不出来那个regression的bug?!!!!
<cfy|waiting> bluezd: rh?
<bluezd> cfy|waiting: 恩
 * hamo 看我cloak啊看我cloak
 * hamo 看我cloak啊看我cloak
<bluezd> imadper: 我们发现了好多了
 * hamo 看我cloak啊看我cloak
<jusss|> hamo: 求locale
<hamo> eexp: 姨姨你来啦
<cfy|waiting> *** hamo is Yang Bai (~hamo@canonical/hamo)
<cfy|waiting> gaoji.......
<onlylove> jusss|: 不被c库支持的locale
<cfy|waiting> hamo: i want a ubuntu phone..
<hamo> cfy|waiting: I also want
<bluezd> adam8157: 回来的票搞定了？我正在刷呢
<hamo> adam8157: 你肯定是飞回来吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 晚一天就超级好卖
<adam8157> 高铁
<hamo> adam8157: 你卖票？黄牛啊你
<jusss|> onlylove: 输入法启动跟locale有关
<cfy|waiting> hamo: so do you have two ubuntu phone?
<hamo> cfy|waiting: I have zero
<hamo> cfy|waiting: ask adam8157
<bluezd> hamo: 求赠送
<imadper> hamo: 求赠送.
<hamo> bluezd: ask adam8157
<hamo> imadper: ^^^
<imadper> cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 求赠送
<hamo> adam8157: ask adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 求赠送
<imadper> ....................
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/online/11465095/photo/1856122526/
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ 线上活动照片- 乱搞专辑封面
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ 线上活动照片- 乱搞专辑封面
<onlylove> jusss|: 有吧，我中文的locale改成英文的好像能正常启动，但是英文的装了之后改成中文的就挂了，没准是我系统没更新的事，很久没更新了
<adam8157> hamo: 他说e收入没问题
<jusss|> onlylove: 感觉输入法真蛋疼
<pity> 可以调用本地的 vim 编辑远程电脑上的文件吗？
<pity> 远程电脑上的 vimrc 我用不习惯
<onlylove> pity: mount到本地
<jusss|> onlylove: 就不会有个人出来说明下吗，不想看脚本
<pity> onlylove: 还得现学 mount 命令？
 * imadper tramp
<onlylove> pity: mount最基本的命令了吧？
<pity> onlylove: 虚拟机里的
<ofan> pity: vim可以server模式启动
<pity> ofan: 我想调用本地的 vim 编辑远程的文件
<hamo> adam8157: yep
<pity> ofan: 以 server 启动有啥用呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 他说让e 赔double
<adam8157> hamo: e绝对壕
<hamo> adam8157: 不一定吧...他可不是remote
<hamo> adam8157: 按大陆价
<adam8157> hamo: 难道会降薪过来? 骚年?
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 不懂
 * hamo 蛋蛋壕你说什么？
 * adam8157 再说不见得帝都比taipei便宜
<adam8157> hamo: 我说e
<pity> http://blog.yimatech.org/?p=85 cc ofan onlylove
<trying> 台北什便宜 -_-?
<^k^> pity ⇪ ti: 一码科技 » Vim通过netrw编辑远程文件
<hamo> trying: 数码产品
<trying> 才怪 -_-"
<trying> 去東京買才便宜
<hamo> trying: 帝都不一定比台北便宜吧？
<trying> 可能更貴, 我看你們 CPI 超高的
<hamo> trying: 台湾人？
<ofan> pity: 这根你下载下来弄没啥区别
<trying> 要是有那種 CPI 在台灣, 應該會動亂了
<trying> hamo: yes
<pity> ofan: 下载过来的话就和我本地的文件重名了
<pity> ofan: 我还得换路径
<ofan> pity: 放子文件夹里不就是了
<ofan> 这样远程编辑会丢数据
<hamo> trying: 大陆人比较能忍，基尼系数这么高都可以相安无事
<pity> ofan: 嗯，有可能，而且我照那格式打开一个有内容的文件显示是空的
<ofan> http://www.makelinux.net/kernel_map/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Interactive map of Linux kernel
<zhangwei> hamo: 基尼系数现在中国是多少？
<pity> ofan: 哦，明白了，用 vim scp://user@hostname/filename 时默认就是编辑的用户家目录中的文件，不用再敲上 /home/xxx 了
<pity> ofan: 修改成功
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片http://imagebin.org | ~hamo@canonical/hamo [Yang Bai]
<happyaron> hamo: ^^
<cfy|waiting> gaoji.........
<trying> hamo: 和諧 :-)
<jusss|> ofan: 怎么手工设置启用哪种输入法？
<ofan> jusss|: STFW
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 分享图片http://imagebin.org  將文字和鏈接分開，比較好點擊
<jusss|> ofan: 这是啥
* happyaron changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org | ~hamo@canonical/hamo [Yang Bai]
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ +1
<happyaron> :)
<jusss|> ofan: 输入法的启动跟啥有关
<imadper> happyaron: good job.
<happyaron> hamo: ...肿么不说话
<happyaron> hamo: 大家都能看见你cloak了
<pity> happyaron: lol
<happyaron> :)
<trying> hamo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U716vxgZkKQ&hd=1
<^k^> trying 啥, ⇪ YouTube - 台灣加油 ！！！縮時台灣 縮時攝影 TIME LAPSE TAIWAN BY louisch 陳志通 HD 1080P
 * hamo ...
<hamo> happyaron: working...T_T
<zhangwei> trying: 表示在首都看不了tube
<trying> zhangwei: 對喔, 都忘了 @_@
<stock-cn> cfy|waiting: 在吗
<imadper> trying: 风景不错.
<trying> imadper, :-)
<sunjun_> 开始那段 是什么
<sunjun_> pm2.5么？
<trying> 台北盆地的雲
<cleamoon> 这里越来越反党反社会主义了
<cleamoon> 不过我喜欢
<trying> imadper: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwpNFdR-74g&hd=1
<^k^> trying 啥, ⇪ YouTube - 花蓮六十石山 縮時攝影TIME LAPSE Liushidan Mountain TAIWAN BY louisch 陳志通
<zhangwei> cleamoon: 表示现在哪个可以自由发言的地方都是，只不过这里不会被删贴
<imadper> trying: 看来台湾风景比香港好一些.
<zhangwei> cleamoon: 不会被关键词等过滤
<sunjun_> 延时摄影
<zhangwei> 比如这种词：胡公子
<zhangwei> 哈哈
<trying> imadper: 六十石山, 這裡很多金針花, 盛開的時候整山很漂亮
<zhangwei> 看不到表示推无耐
<imadper> trying: 恩, 是很漂亮~
<zhangwei> 对了，我们好像有vpn来的，不过懒得弄
<imadper> zhangwei: 随便找个东西翻墙就行了吧...
<zhangwei> imadper: 现在用什么好？vpn?
<imadper> aix
<imadper> ...
<imadper> ssh
<imadper> 为啥我会突然说aix.... cc MeaCulpa ...
<trying> zhangwei: err... 就別說出來了, 以前我聽到北大法學院的故事就覺得 GFW 很強大 XD
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 来吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我本来想说ssh的... 说成aix....
<onlylove> trying: 北大法学院？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 就冲这个, 北京ibm也得招了我呀...
<sunjun_> 潍坊轻工的 不要
<sunjun_> 真喜人
<MeaCulpa> 又是伊朗大选年了，Twitter上部分我国孩子又要闹腾了...不知道4年前的愚昧无知还要不要再来一次
<trying> onlylove: yes, 以前有聽說寄 E-Mail, 標題寫了「北大法學院」, 怎麼寄都寄不到
<trying> onlylove: 最後從工程信息組那邊得知了, 原來要寫「北大 法學院」, 不能寫「北大法學院」
<onlylove> trying: 被当垃圾过滤了呗
<onlylove> trying: 哦，知道了
<Lie_Ex> 大法两字的问题吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<gfrog> hamo: 壕黑毛儿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<palomino|working> momo
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/223862.htm
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ 2012年全世界3000多所大学和研究所论文排名 中科院第二 IBM第279_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> 刷xp 的Troll 还得色
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/nokia-1010-mobile-phone-dual-sim-standby-mp3-fm-flashlight-168-yuan-available-10-coupons-actually-pa.html  好过你的手机.
<^k^> imadper ⇪ ti: NOKIA 诺基亚 1010 手机（双卡双待、MP3、FM、手电筒）　168元（可用10元券，实付158元）-易迅网-国内促销,智能手机-什么值得买
<pity> vmvare
<pity> vmvare 里改了固定 ip 就连不上网了
 * MeaCulpa 刚刚装了个Slackware...
<kevinstar> http://www.linuxde.net/2013/01/11688.html
<^k^> kevinstar ⇪ t: 中国国家防火墙对GitHub进行了中间人攻击 - Linux Today
 * MeaCulpa 刚刚在WinXP里把Ubuntu删了换成了Slackware...
 * kevinstar 尼玛，真是流氓无敌啊
<imadper> pity: 你用的网桥?
<imadper> pity: 还是nat?
<trying> kevinstar: 為何要這樣做 @_@?
<jusss|> MeaCulpa: 。
<kevinstar> trying, 就像火箭队一样，大家不要忘了我的存在。
<jusss|> MeaCulpa: 你在slackware里装输入法了么
<pity> imadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/164457 这算用的啥？
<MeaCulpa> jusss|: 没...装了也调不出来，我都不一定起X
<MeaCulpa> jusss|: 就算起了，XMing里面也不一定调的出来...Windows的还有希望
<imadper> pity: 这个要看host的...
<trying> kevinstar: 使用 GitHub 違法?
<amosk> pity,  NAT 吧
<imadper> pity: 你给我的是host还是guest?
<ofan> 光说有啥用，gfw是长久的存在
<pity> imadper: 啥意思？
<imadper> pity: 你的截图, 是你的主机还是虚拟机的?
<banban> 谁有好用的win7 x64 镜像阿........
<imadper> banban: 有也没法发给你.
<imadper> banban: 太大. 3g多.
<ofan> \rs: 这网站不错 http://www.swageroo.com/wordpress/
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ Swageroo Algorithms
<pity> imadper: 虚拟机的
<banban> imadper: QQ
<banban> happyaron: 小蓉头~
<pity> imadper: 先撤了，回家再请教你
<imadper> banban: 只有webqq
<banban> imadper: .......................
<\rs> ofan: 不錯
<ofan> \rs: 还有这个 http://ncatlab.org/nlab/show/All+Pages
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: All Pages in nLab
<ofan> http://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/ 这个略显高端
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ The n-Category Café
<imadper> banban: 发个这个, 要三天 估计
<banban> imadper: 那你给我个链接
<imadper> banban: 网上找一个就行了.. 你不是在学校吗?
<imadper> banban: 去六维下载呀.
<cfy|waiting> banban: hi
<cfy|waiting> banban: long time no see
<cfy|waiting> stock-cn: i don't get it
<cfy|waiting> stock-cn: git is a stupid content tracker
<cfy|waiting> stock-cn: though it doesn't care about the content
<cfy|waiting> stock-cn: but using it to track the content of a web,i though it's more than stupid...
<archl> cfy|waiting: 蹭饭呀
<archl> cfy|waiting: 凑饭呀
<ofan> cfy|waiting: 你这鸟语说的
<cfy|waiting> ofan: xixi
<cfy|waiting> afk
<cfy|waiting> archl: ...
<hamo> adam8157: when to go?
<archl> cfy|waiting: 催费页
<banban> cfy|waiting:
<archl> hamo:  毛毛
<onlylove> banban: msdn sp1成不
<hamo> archl: ...
<hamo> archl: 裸裸
<archl> hamo: 摸摸
<banban> onlylove: 应该成吧, 我用的原版的, 发现声卡驱动有问题
<onlylove> banban: 声卡驱动有问题装一遍声卡好了……
<archl> banban: 斑斑。问问微软再问问驱动制作者 。
<banban> onlylove: 装过很多遍了,不行
<banban> 就是没声音
<banban> archl: 我不认识这两个人
<onlylove> banban: 在帝都哪个学校，我考虑这周末把电脑带过去
<archl> banban: 。。。
<banban> onlylove: 不是啥好学校...
<archl> banban: 你去帝度了？
<banban> archl: 一年有余矣
<onlylove> banban: 优盘，移动硬盘，都成
<archl> 呃。完全不知道。
<banban> archl: 恩,因为我很久没来irc了
<banban> onlylove: 如果你有win,可以用qq传
<ofan> “I have a business of (US$18,600,000.00) for you.”
<onlylove> banban: 我上班的地方……真的不方便，这边都是公司配的机器，我不想在这机器上跑qq
<ofan> 垃圾邮件一点新意都没有
<banban> onlylove: 哦, 我这周末就回家了
<onlylove> banban: 而且体积不小
<banban> onlylove: 你在哪儿上班
<onlylove> banban:北三环，环贸中心
<trying> onlylove: 我們這邊也都說最好別用 QQ, 之前有人發現 QQ 會掃描電腦裡的目錄和檔案
<banban> onlylove: 哦, 木有去过, 好像有点远的样子
<onlylove> banban: 你在哪，方便的话我晚上过去
<banban> onlylove: 我都出了五环了,偏僻吧.......
<onlylove> banban: 没出帝都就成
<banban> onlylove: 恩, 没出呢.....
<onlylove> banban: http://mp3.cn.st/
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ windows系统资源大全-翱翔
<onlylove> banban: 自己动手吧
<banban> onlylove: 动手干啥
<jyfl987> 呵呵，座位下有插座
<onlylove> banban: 我之前就在这找到的下载地址
<banban> onlylove: 哦, 谢谢~
<onlylove> banban: 这样你自己下载下来刻盘什么的也方便
<banban> onlylove: 恩,谢谢
<banban> onlylove: 做实验去了, bye
<onlylove> banban: bye
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 迅雷离线地址导出的那个地址404啊
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 必须要是会员？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你的有权限使用离线空间
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 我就是免费的自带8G空间
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 导出以后就下载不了，直接404
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 你是会员？
<stock-cn> 告诉各位，QQ的事：我们证券公司里你只要用QQ就能查处你的聊天记录
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 您可以随意进行：添加任务秒下到云端、文件预览、视频试播、普通下载到本地、管理已下载文件等操作
<jyfl987> 额  高级黑
<trying> stock-cn: 據說用 Process Monitor 就可以看到 QQ 到處掃你電腦裡的 file, 還會 upload
<trying> stock-cn: 在我們公司裡是禁止用這種程式的
<liemehoc> trying: 认真你就输了
<jyfl987> trying  webqq
<liemehoc> jyfl987: 小心xss
<trying> stock-cn: 手機也最好別用 WeChat, 他的權限太誇張了
<jyfl987> 没什么好怕的，我关心google account
<jyfl987> 权限多许多是因为二广告商采集数据
<ofan> nng 竟然没屏蔽ubuntutalk
<stock-cn> trying: 是的，最好还是用gtalk
<archl> gtalk 默认也不加密吧。
<archl> 如果不需要秘密最好了～
<trying> stock-cn: 現在大家都慢慢改用 LINE 了, LINE 的封包都有加密
<trying> 下班了, see you tomorrow
<stock-cn> LINE还没听说过阿
<stock-cn> 是怎么用，哪里注册？
 * gfrog 苦闷啊
 * gfrog 求解脱
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/338c037fcfe208c.jpg
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐，回家了吗？
<archl> 额。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 它们在拍什么?
<archl> 拍气球？
<archl> 拍气球是好游戏啊。为啥没有规则搞职业竞赛？
<archl> 中国反正一个体育项目也发明不了。
<archl> 全被口水喷死了。
<archl> curiosity: 可以让我好奇一下吗？放个照片吧。
<archl> 都没人说话。
<archl> roylez 没人理我！
<nialv7> ……
<ofan> http://peoplemov.in
<sunjun> roylez: 干嘛呢
<\rs> 還是不會git……
<sunjun> 我教你
<sunjun> \rs: 为什么不会呢  用起来 就会了
<\rs> ofan: python 折行用啥插件
<sunjun> \rs: 自己写个vim脚本 不能拆么
<\rs> sunjun: pull reset等等的具體行爲難以琢磨
<\rs> rebase失敗除了--abort後reset --hard就不知道怎麼辦了
<sunjun> \rs: man git-pull
<sunjun> \rs: man git-reset 讲的很详细
<\rs> ofan: 好高端，我還以爲用了 raphael d3 什麼的
<\rs> sunjun: 這兩個兩年(也許更長?)看了好幾遍了……
<sunjun> \rs: 这。。
<sunjun> imadper: 来给你讲 哈哈
<\rs> sunjun: 它們的行爲確實太古怪了……一直沒記住
<imadper> sunjun: ?
<\rs> ofan: grunt.js
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 那个迅雷离线导出的脚本只有会员才能用？
<sunjun> imadper: nothing happens
<maplebeats> liemehoc, yes
<onlylove> 只能会员，普通的会提示流量用完了
<liemehoc> 汗。。。你们都是会员？
<onlylove> 我不是，今天下午刚试过
<liemehoc> onlylove: 我用导出的地址下载就是404
<onlylove> liemehoc: 我导出来用迅雷下的，提示流量用尽
<liemehoc> 额
<onlylove> 会员不贵，一月10块，和QQ一样
<liemehoc> 好的，我去弄个
<maplebeats> liemehoc, 可以用旋风离线呃= =
<liemehoc> maplebeats: linux下有脚本可以导出？
<onlylove> liemehoc: 什么东西非要迅雷
<maplebeats> liemehoc, 当然有～～
<liemehoc> onlylove: 迅雷的网盘
<maplebeats> liemehoc, 办个QQ会员就有了旋风离线了。。。
<fairywell28> ...
<liemehoc> onlylove: 以前可以直接wget的
<maplebeats> liemehoc, 现在也可以wget嘛
<liemehoc> maplebeats: 现在不行了哦
<liemehoc> maplebeats: 比如这个http://kuai.xunlei.com/d/zokqBwIKfwBuUshQb37
<^k^> liemehoc 啥, ⇪ 迅雷快传 - Mystery 2012 720p HDTV x264 AC3 下载
 * gfrog 苦闷啊
 * gfrog 求解脱
<liemehoc> maplebeats: 以前把cookie导出就可以wget了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> pity: P姐儿
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个我不是发过么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] http://p.vim-cn.com/dzB/text
<UbuntuTalk> wget -c -O Mystery\ 2012\ 720p\ HDTV\ x2...
<^k^> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 我打个比方，你导出的我可以下载，你是会员？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 是呀
<liemehoc> 哦，那看来是这个原因
<archl> 下载。
<liemehoc> 我用这个脚本导出下载都是404
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 理论上应该是可以使用离线空间的应该就可以导出
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 多试几次
<liemehoc> = =+我就不行
<ofan> \rs: 就是js+html5
<archl> 啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 直接通过网页可以下载么?
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 也是不行的
<ofan> \rs: 对nodejs并发有研究没？
<onlylove> 不是会员也可以么……
<\rs> ofan: 沒
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 以前可以，现在对url处理过了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不是会员离线空间不能直接下载?
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 不能直接下载
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 必须客户端
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这样呀
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] https://github.com/iambus/xunlei-lixian 要不要试试这个
<^k^> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: iambus/xunlei-lixian · GitHub
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 我看看
 * nialv7 = RavenChan
 * imadper 
 * imadper 有啥看粤语新闻的好地方吗?
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<fairywell28> 鸟儿们~~~
<archl> imadper: 额。。。
<archl> imadper: 你是广东人吗？
<archl> 我以为你和 huntxu 不是同乡呢。
<imadper> archl: 不是.
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 不行
<imadper> archl: huntxu 是潮汕人.
<archl> imadper: 拉拉。不懂
<\rs> ofan: 你說的是什麼併發
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 还得会员
<imadper> archl: 我更倾向于, 潮汕人, 是住在广东的福建人.
<\rs> nialv7: 早，你消失很久了
<archl> imadper: 呃这样么。
<ofan> \rs: 多线程，异步io等
<nialv7> \rs: 嗯……
<fairywell28> ？？
<archl> nialv7: 不是鸦了。
<imadper> archl: 恩, 至少从语言上, 潮汕话, 是闽南话的分支.
<fairywell28> 聊什么高级货？
<imadper> archl: 跟粤语没关系.
<\rs> ofan: 多線程沒戲，異步io確實是啊
<imadper> archl: 很多潮汕人不懂粤语. 尽管住在广东.
<archl> imadper: 恩。闽南话是什么。我家里只有会说闽北话的。
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 帮忙再导一个http://kuai.xunlei.com/d/VqNnAQJLHAAWo.NQ66f
<^k^> liemehoc 啥, ⇪ 迅雷快传 - [ttmeiju.com]The.Hobbit.2012.DVDScr.XVID.AC3.HQ.Hive-CM8 下载
<soiamso> ofan: 开始搞node.js 了?
<imadper> archl: ....
<^k^> liemehoc 啥, ⇪ 迅雷快传 - [ttmeiju.com]The.Hobbit.2012.DVDScr.XVID.AC3.HQ.Hive-CM8 下载
<ofan> soiamso: 偶尔看看
<ofan> \rs: 但是os的并发就是多线程
<archl> imadper:  adder
<ofan> 有内核线程支持
<fairywell28> 还有多进程呀
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<archl> hamo: 蛤蟆，你怕 imadper 么
<imadper> archl: 他怕我干嘛....
<imadper> archl: 我又不吃蛤蟆.
<ofan> 多进程跟多线程是同一个模型
<archl> imadper: 我怎么看你的nick都像 im adder
<archl> imadper: 就是毒蛇。。。
 * hamo imadper -> I mad person
<imadper> ..
 * imadper hamo = hama + homo
<imadper> hamo: 你黑我?
<archl> imadper:  就算去掉 per， 也是 i mad
<imadper> archl: 干嘛去掉...
<liemehoc> UbuntuTalk: 还在？
<\rs> nialv7: 你是對的，node.js是很有希望的東西，現在桌面應用的ui都太落後了
<hamo> imadper: 不敢...我可不黑人
<imadper> hamo: ....
<nialv7> \rs: 嗯嗯
<imadper> hamo: ... 黑我名字没用... 因为你名字更有嘈点.
<hamo> imadper: 这个黑点并不是我原创啊
<hamo> imadper: 这是裸姐发现的吧？
<soiamso> ofan: node.js 文档好像不好读
<imadper> hamo: 不知道. 不过罗姐不在, archl 在呢.
<archl> \rs: 你服输吧，默认的力量是无穷的！ = all power to default!
<ofan> soiamso: 看代码
<imadper> hamo: 而且, 感觉, archl比jiero人好.
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<piggybox> ofan: 不一样吧，多线程共享内存，要处理锁的问题；多进程不共享，靠进程间通讯协调
<\rs> soiamso: 前端很多神奇的庫都和node.js緊密聯繫在一起了
<soiamso> \rs: gtk 有async 很久了吧
<ofan> piggybox: 模型都是一样的，多进程实际上跟多线程没多大关系
<imadper> ofan: +1
<soiamso> \rs: 用vala 写一个给 node.js用
<\rs> soiamso: 有瀏覽器的inspector、stylus(編譯到css，css就其本身而言當然不科學)、angular.js(前端mvc)那麼多好用的東西沒？
<CyrusYzGTt> 务检验出错：
<CyrusYzGTt>   file /usr/share/doc/graphite2-1.1.1/manual.html from install of graphite2-1.1.1-3.fc18.i686 conflicts with file from package graphite2-1.1.1-3.fc18.x86_64
<soiamso> \rs: 其实都有，新一轮的轮子
<\rs> nialv7: 玩facebook hacker cup了？
<tonghuix> 晚上好
<archl> tonghuix: 晚上好。
<wdl> hi
<^k^> wdl, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<piggybox> ofan: 嗯，多线程也可以不用共享内存，模拟多进程那种通讯方式。有些语言就这么实现actor的
<wdl> gcc是自带的程序吗？
<imadper> wdl: no
<wdl> 得去软件中心下载？
<imadper> wdl: sudo apt-get install gcc
<imadper> wdl: ubuntu的所有问题, 问 hamo , hamo是ubuntu公司的.
<wdl> 哦
<maplebeats> imadper, 为啥不问蛋蛋
<imadper> maplebeats: 不认识.
<maplebeats> ......
<imadper> maplebeats: 一个无良黑心恶毒暴躁城管, 回给小白回答问题? 你别天真了.
 * imadper lol
<maplebeats> imadper, LOL
<sulit> 有谁用google+吗？
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<maplebeats> imadper, 完了。。
<sulit> 擦，又是lol
<sulit> 搞点有创意的
<maplebeats> 我今天失恋了
<pity> gfrog: 基娃儿，刚我没在电脑边上
<sulit> 有木有用google+的
<imadper> maplebeats: lol
<maplebeats> 蛋蛋把我踢了吧
<imadper> ....
<imadper> maplebeats: 你男朋友跟别人跑了?
<sulit> maplebeats: 。。。。。。。
<sulit> maplebeats: 同情
<maplebeats> 一直想不上QQ，今天终于可以解脱了。。。再也不用挂QQ了
<sulit> maplebeats: 男的女的？
<maplebeats> imadper, 你男朋友才跟人跑了
<imadper> maplebeats: 我至今还不得不同时挂着qq和微信呢...
<sulit> maplebeats: ä½ 
<imadper> maplebeats: 那你男朋友没跟人跑?
<maplebeats> sulit, 肯定是男的啊
<maplebeats> imadper, 。。。。。。qu si
<sulit> maplebeats: 你对象是男的啊
<imadper> sulit: 不行吗?!
<maplebeats> sulit, ......你这啥理解能力
<imadper> sulit: 你这么, 怎么这么古板?!
<wdl> :-/
<sulit> imadper: 行
<imadper> sulit: 这都什么时代了?!
<maplebeats> imadper, 你挂微信干啥？约炮？
<imadper> sulit: 你惊讶沙哑?!
<imadper> maplebeats: 想...
<sulit> imadper: 就是两个蛋在一起不好。。。。。。。
<maplebeats> imadper, 你个猥琐男
<imadper> maplebeats: ....
<sulit> maplebeats: 你乐乐，就当过去了
<sulit> maplebeats: 谁踹的谁？
 * maplebeats nnd,浪费老子好多时间
<maplebeats> sulit, 我想想，忘了
<imadper> maplebeats: 算了, 都过去了.
<imtxc> imadper: ……
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<maplebeats> .....
<sulit> maplebeats: 那知道了
<imtxc> 目基
<sulit> maplebeats: 你有点悲剧
<maplebeats> 这里搞基味这么重，我看和 imadper 有很大的关系啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 呸!
<sulit> maplebeats: 是啊，时代变了
<imadper> maplebeats: 老子有个正经的女朋友!
<maplebeats> sulit, 呸！
<sulit> maplebeats: 大家都变了
<maplebeats> imadper, 你个坏人，有女朋友还和别人搞三角
<hamo> 。。。
<sulit> imadper: 你女朋友叫啥？人肉一下。。。
<hamo> maplebeats: 这你就不知道了， imadper 是双性恋
 * hamo 可怜蛋蛋了...
<maplebeats> hamo, 原来如此
 * imadper 我擦, 黑我干嘛?!
 * imadper 我萝莉御姐都喜欢的呀!
<maplebeats> imadper, 你也没说不喜欢肌肉男啊
<sulit> 深表屌丝难混啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 现在说, 不喜男的.
<imadper> sulit: 算了, 咱俩了解不了 maplebeats 的世界.
<imadper> sulit: 两个正常人, 如何了解一个 基佬呢?
<maplebeats> imadper, 唉，这样子违心的话，你也说得出来，你让蛋蛋多伤心啊
<sulit> imadper: 是啊
<sulit> imadper: 精神病人看我们还不正常
<Arthrun> NND，EE又不在
<sulit> 下了，你们继续搞
<sulit> 好好搞
<maplebeats> imadper, 你才基佬
 * maplebeats 还是把QQ挂着，不能在一棵树上吊死
<archl> map
<archl> maplebeats: 小牛
<maplebeats> archl, 啥啊？
<nialv7> \rs: 没有，那是啥
<nialv7> \rs: 话说你是ray对吧……
<archl> yunfan: http://publiclaboratory.org/tools
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Tools | publiclaboratory.org
<archl> maplebeats: 小孩，你好。
<nialv7> \rs: 还是rskip?
<nialv7> \rs: 我都糊涂了
<archl> maplebeats: 真黑啊。原来有果壳网这种网站。
<imadper> maplebeats: 小基佬~
<maplebeats> archl, 果壳网有啥问题
<UbuntuTalk> [真红影] 果壳网怎么了？
<maplebeats> imadper, 大变态
<\rs> nialv7: 我的chrome hosts長到需要用數據結構來優化了，感覺性能成爲瓶頸了
<\rs> pac
<archl> maplebeats:  才知道有这样的网站
<archl> imadper: 为什么别人叫你变态？
 * archl 的记忆力很差，忘记了。
<nialv7> \rs: 啥？
<maplebeats> archl, 他有了女朋友还去和人家抢男朋友
<\rs> pac裏設置的需要代理的host
<archl> maplebeats: 。双性恋是基本的啊。
<archl> maplebeats: 日本不是很多么
<maplebeats> archl, 恩，主要是他还不承认
<archl> imadper: 不用承认，这种事情没啥好说的。
<archl> imadper: 用行动证明就够了
<imadper> archl: maplebeats ................................................你们两个..........................................................................................................................................
<nialv7> \rs: hacker cup不是和codejam差不多嘛，叫做hacker，我还以会是什么更有趣的……
<nialv7> \rs: 不是有个啥比赛是互相hack的？
<archl> 怎么样？
<\rs> nialv7: ctf
<\rs> nialv7: 收一下郵件，據說我們的鏡像被人攻破放了一個惡意程序，行爲像ping，我不大懂彙編不懂gdb
<archl> maplebeats: 到期了。该找工作了。
<archl> maplebeats: 不想找工作
<maplebeats> archl, 那就去卖
<archl> maplebeats: 额把你卖了怎么好意思的
<maplebeats> archl, 。。。
<maplebeats> archl, 我前天看到一个韩剧，说一个男的为了他妹妹(好像是)，出去卖
<archl> maplebeats: 你要多少钱我买你。
<maplebeats> archl, 我又不卖。。
 * imadper 你们这是真爱呀..
<maplebeats> archl, 你买 imadper 吧
<imadper> maplebeats: 不不不, 别扯我, 我们这才是真爱.
<maplebeats> imadper,这是你自己说的啊
<maplebeats> 我要截图下来
<archl> imadper: maplebeats  算了，你们都别卖了，
<maplebeats> archl, 我没记得我说过我要卖啊= =
<imadper> maplebeats: 我们, 我和你.
<imadper> maplebeats: 懂?
<pity> git clone git@github.com:gmarik/vundle.git ~/.vim/bundle/vundle 咋老报错说 publickey 错误呢？
<maplebeats> imadper, 靠，这关系什么时候变得这么复杂了
<maplebeats> pity, 你的密钥确定是对的？
<pity> maplebeats: 哦，应该是 url 写错了
<maplebeats> pity, ....我刚刚用你发的命令运行成功了。。。。
<archl> pity:  GFW 当道
<pity> maplebeats: 好奇怪 git clone git@github.com:gmarik/vundle.git 这个就不行， git@githubcom/gmarik/vundle.git 就行
<maplebeats> pity, git clone git@github.com:gmarik/vundle.git没有问题啊
<hh_song> 你好。
<hh_song> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<pity> maplebeats: 我在 mac 上也执行成功了，但在 ubuntu 上就报 publickey 错误
<pity> maplebeats: permission denied
<maplebeats> pity,不会是没权限吧。。。
<pity> maplebeats: 在 ubuntu 上只要我用 ssh 协议的 url 就会报那个错误，用 git 协议的 url 就没事儿，但 mac 上都行
<pity> maplebeats: clone 还需要权限吗？
<maplebeats> pity, 那就是你的ssh的key没配置好。。
<pity> maplebeats: 不就是一对 id_rsa(.pub) 吗？
<maplebeats> piggybox, 恩
<nopcall> 麻烦介绍个linux与windows传输文件的工具  内网的
<imadper> nopcall: 飞鸽传书.
<imadper> nopcall: ftp.
<nopcall> imadper: 飞鸽有linux的么？
<imadper> nopcall: y
<nopcall> imadper: win下我到是用过。
<nopcall> imadper: ok我试试去
<maplebeats> nopcall, ssh神器
<adam8157> nopcall: iptux
<archl> nopcall: 额。网络邻居不行么？
<imadper> archl: samba
<chgtg> 有搞过cluster的XD吗？
<nopcall> 囧 。没你们想那么多 我只是要传个文件备份而已。
<archl> imadper:  怎么像android那样直接搞个网页版的服务么。
<archl> nopcall: 所以，python
<nopcall> archl: .win上没python还要传回来 的。
<imadper> 没用过android, 不知道什么样子.
<imadper> nopcall: 都说了, 飞鸽传书.
<archl> imadper: 就是个网页
<imadper> nopcall: 不行就ftp
<archl> nopcall: 那就email
<nopcall> imadper: 嗯 已经在装了。以前不知道linux也有这个。
<archl> nopcall: windows本来就没内置啥和linux交流的工具，你又都不想装。。。
<nopcall> archl: 。。。想重新分区 所以备份点东西到win下而已。
<lainme> nopcall: nautilus-share?
<archl> imadper: 普通的文件服务器，web界面的么。
 * adam8157 ftp
<imadper> archl: 不知道是什么东西....
<nopcall> 文件比较散 用ftp麻烦吧。。
<imadper> nopcall: 那你用别的就方便了? 不可能方便过ftp
<nopcall> 已经在装ipmsg了。
<archl> imadper: 就是说，启动网络服务，别人访问你的ip，就看到了规划好的网站 - 不过是可以操作的
<MeaCulpa1> 尼玛hostmonster down
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imadper> archl: 哦, 理解了~
<maplebeats> mosesofmason, 这是哪个的傻X机器人啊
<archl> kk 你还或者吗
<archl> nopcall: 还是 os x好，直接就和Ubuntu 连接了
 * archl 到目前都不明白那是什么
<nopcall> archl: = =#不爱苹果
<archl> pity: os x 和ubuntu在同一网络里，好像是能直接连接的，是什么样的模式啊？
<imadper> nopcall: cifs呢? 什么都不用装, windows直接共享就行了.
<imadper> nopcall: linux这边直接mount就行了.
<pity> archl: 你指内网里的两台机子吗？
<archl> pity: 对啊
<pity> archl: 直接连接指的啥？
<archl> pity: osx里直接发现ubuntu里的文件，osx里直接看到ubuntu，然后可以登录
<MeaCulpa1> archl: 那只是你觉得直接
<archl> MeaCulpa肯定是什么协议吧。
<piggybox> archl: 可能你osx里开了samba共享
<pity> archl: osx 的 finder 里看到一台 ubuntu 的机器，然后点开后登录是吗？
<archl> 看到同学 vuze下载时也能找到我的资源库。
<archl> pity: 恩。
<archl> piggybox: osx从来都不是我的。
<archl> osx里的下载软件vuze可以发现我的音乐下载。。。
<archl> 掉线真频繁
<pity> archl: 我这里看不到
<archl> pity: 哦。不知道为什么。
<pity> archl: 应该是已经 cmd+k 连接到那台 ubuntu 的机器了吧
<pity> imadper: 大象
<imadper> pity: ... pity...
<archl> pity: 不知道 cmd K
<pity> imadper: vmware 里的 ubuntu 设固定 ip 的问题我还要请教你
<archl> imadper: What  a pity!
<pity> archl: 是挂载服务器资源的快捷键
<imadper> pity: 不是很懂. 只是觉得, nat的话, 你就能自己设置.
<pity> imadper: 如何？
 * archl 不记得
<imadper> pity: 要是设置完之后上不了了, 那就是网桥, 就不知道怎么弄了...
<pity> imadper: 下午我是在虚拟机的 ubuntu 里按照往常方式设置的，结果虚拟机上不了网了
 * imadper 网桥在不同发行版里面的配置方法都不同, 唯一相同的就是都不好配置. 
<imadper> 引用 roylez 的话.
<pity> imadper: ……
<imadper> 你的macos, 弄网桥更不会了...
<pity> imadper: 嗯，弄网桥好像要两个系统里都配置才行
<imadper> pity: 恩, 完全不会..
<archl> imadper: 即使完全非技术人 - os x的家伙我见过的好多都知道看ip，设置网络。
 * archl 不明白为啥windows养成就不一样呢。
<pity> imadper: 好像如果用网桥连接的话需要在 mac 的网络配置中开启 internet sharing，但我厂 wifi 是 802.1x 的，禁止网络共享
<imadper> pity: 不懂了, 弄成nat吧?
<pity> imadper: 现在只好将就着用了，不过那个自动生成的 ip 到目前还未变过
<adam8157> maplebeats: 喏, 刀子
<maplebeats> adam8157, 刀子？干啥
<imadper> maplebeats: 切腹吧.
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我现在没玩游戏尼
<maplebeats> imadper, 你才切腹
 * maplebeats 因为玩游戏，错过了多少好女生，唉
<imadper> maplebeats: 别找借口.
<imadper> maplebeats: 你不玩游戏, 那些好妹子就主动投怀送抱了?
<fairywell28> ..
<fairywell28> 刚装了 fedora 18，UI很不诚意。
<maplebeats> imadper, 人家主动投怀送抱，然后我跑去玩游戏了。。。
<piggybox> pity: nat和固定ip也不矛盾，只要设在dhcp的设定范围里
<imadper> maplebeats: 不错.
<maplebeats> fairywell28, UI不就是GNOME3么？
<maplebeats> imadper, 不错你妹啊
 * adam8157 sigh, commit message到底还是得改... 真严格
<pity> piggybox: 我下午设置了和 dhcp 生成的 ip 完全一样的 ip，然后就上不了网了，挺奇怪的
<houge> 请教各位关于ATI交火的问题
<houge> 是不是一定要两块型号相同的A卡才能交火？
<piggybox> pity: mask，dns也一样？
<imadper> route也一样? 这个比较重要吧.
<piggybox> 嗯
<houge> 我的两块A卡，一个是HD7750，一个是HD5670是不是不能交火？
<pity> piggybox: dns 都未设置
<pity> piggybox: mask 一样
<Stone_L> 晚上好
<Stone_L> quit
<piggybox> houge: 记得是同一代的才能，所以你那两块不能
<houge> piggybox: 呃，无数次的蓝屏。
<houge> 囧死
 * imadper 睡觉!
<maplebeats> 日，这下真失恋了
<abine> ???
<abine> 饭团你的春菜呢？
<abine> LOL
<maplebeats> abine, 唉
<maplebeats> abine, 这下纠结死了
<abine> 叫ge
<maplebeats> abine, 春菜被我吃了
<abine> ？？
<abine> 叫ofan给你再呕出来
<abine> gebjgd
<maplebeats> 我的女神昨天找我，我却在打游戏。。。她彻底生气了:(
<abine> 没事
<maplebeats> 毛个没事，事大了
<abine> 赶紧去赔不是
<maplebeats> 发了短信了。。。
<abine> 然后哄去
<abine> 逛街
<abine> 看电影
<maplebeats> 我不知道怎么办了:(
<abine> 拍大头贴
<abine> 吃饭
<maplebeats> 她离我千里之外啊
<maplebeats> 老子好2啊
<abine> 她在哪里啊？
<abine> 你怎么认识的啊？
<abine> 网上认识的？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<maplebeats> abine, 。。。。我们一个学校的。。
<abine> 快准备路费
<abine> 一路追过去
<maplebeats> abine, 网上认识的有啥用
<abine> 当然了路费要多一点
<maplebeats> abine, 春运啊，追毛线啊
<abine> 带够半年的吃喝费用
<abine> 春运就是机会了
<maplebeats> 穷学生一个，哪有钱！
<abine> 去到她家过年去
<maplebeats> 我哭
<abine> 发短信神马的都是隔靴子挠痒痒
<maplebeats> 唉
<maplebeats> 我都怀疑我进黑名单了
<abine> ？？
<abine> QQ聊天么？
<abine> 还是手机短信/??????????????????????
<maplebeats> 昨天的事，我今天才发现她生气了:(
<abine> 换个手机号码发过去
<abine> 》？？
<abine> 以后别再玩神马游戏了
<abine> 专心一点
<maplebeats> 烦死了:(
<maplebeats> 今晚彻底睡不着了
<abine> 把心思多一点用在你女朋友
<maplebeats> 谁告诉你是我女朋友了
<abine> 不是女盆油？
<abine> 你失神马恋啊？
<abine> 别告诉我是男喷友？
<abine> GAOJI
<maplebeats> 我们还没确定关系，我都还没表白
<maplebeats> 虽然。。。
<abine> 。。。。。。。
<maplebeats> 我这个大傻B。。。
<abine> 还没开始就已经结束了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 順勢表白吧
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 怎么表白？人在千里之外，打个电话？
<abine> 你和你的女神擦肩而过
<abine> 快递点特别的礼物给她啊
<abine> 特别的礼物
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 給她快遞個玩具熊，裏面放個磁帶，磁帶裏錄她喜歡的歌，等歌結束就表白
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 磁带这个太古老啦
<abine> 还得去找
<maplebeats> 我现在真心不知道怎么办了
<abine> 建议买个IPODnano
<abine> 可以带在手上当手表的那一款
<cleamoon> abine, 那樣太像想買人家了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 首先，他怎麽知道你在玩游戲？
<abine> 这样，她就可以时刻想起你了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我告诉她的
<abine> 看到手上的手表
<maplebeats> 这不是最大的问题，问题是我以前干了些事。。。
<maplebeats> 导致了她认为我的EQ几乎为0
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 幹完就走了？
<abine> 那就没事
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 毛
<cleamoon> EQ是什麽來得...？
<abine> 情商
<maplebeats> 情商！
<cleamoon> 哦
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你到底做了什麽？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 没干啥，她生日的时候我不知道，她回家的时候我连个电话也没打。。。。
<maplebeats> NND，就是因为啥也没干。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ......NND，怎麽每個女人都想知道那些......
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我也經常忘呀，無所謂的
<maplebeats> 其实我前面还有一些。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 如果讓她討厭了就索性讓她討厭到底，磨死他
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 偶的女神啊:(
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 或者轉身就走，也有回心的時候
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 再說，你覺得真的有什麽機會嗎？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 机会？她真心喜欢我。。。其实我早就看出来了:(。。。我哭
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你不需要太關心女人的，奉承奉承就好了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 今天的事？
<abine> 我以前想送给一个女孩子耳环
<abine> 她没有要，我扔了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 昨天的事！我今天才发现。。。
<abine> 是金的耳环
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 還有一個招，嫉妒也有用
<abine> 扔给她看的
<abine> 然后就走了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 才一天你就這麽擔心？太沉不住氣了
<abine> 扔在水里
<cleamoon> abine, 多少兩銀子買的？
<abine> 是真的金子做的耳环
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 不是一天的事的问题，是这件事发生在昨天，我刚刚才发现！
<abine> 我们老板娘带我去买的
<cleamoon> abine, .......多少錢？
<abine> 几百块钱
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 她說分手了？永遠別找他了？
<abine> 小小的耳环
<cleamoon> abine, ......你壕呀
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 没有
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 那你得瑟什麽。當什麽事都沒發生就好了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 。。。。。。我要真当成什么事也没发生就彻底完了:(
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ............那到底發沒發生什麽事呀？
<abine> cleamoon:女神回家了
<maplebeats> 不是。。。
<abine> 没理饭团
<cleamoon> abine, 被帶回家了？
<abine> 饭团今晚失眠了
<abine> 回她家里过年啊
<abine> 放假了啊
<maplebeats> 昨天晚上，我玩游戏，没怎么理她。。也不知道她是有事找我。。。。然后今天晚上逛空间的时候。。。。
<abine> 在学校，各自回家过年了
<maplebeats> 就看到她发的说说了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 說說是什麽玩意....
<maplebeats> 她昨天其实很生气
<abine> 饭团你最好快点开通QQ会员
<maplebeats> 就是QQ空间的东西
<abine> 然后保持关注你女神的一举一动
<maplebeats> 怪不得昨天她说我生她气了吗。。。我傻B啊
<abine> QQ会员可以关注某个朋友的QQ
<abine> 只要一上线就知道了
<cleamoon> ma
<abine> 不管她隐身还是什么的都可以知道
<maplebeats> 昨天晚上我居然还向她报怨了一下游戏，都没看到QQ空间。我。。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你怎麽說的？
<maplebeats> QQ会员这么强大？
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 我很久以前就用过了
<abine> 可以关注5个号码
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我忘了！
<abine> 一上线你就可以知道，她在线了
<maplebeats> abine, 腾讯这TM也太没良心了吧
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 尻.......那我們怎麽幫忙？
<abine> 你的手机会收到通知
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你抱怨了什麽？
<abine> 你关注的用户上线了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我报怨我朋友没来和我一起打游戏
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 然後她說什麽？
<abine> 然后呢，你就可以第一时间发信息开始聊天了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 然后她说什么我忘了
<maplebeats> abine, 。。。Orz
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ..........你真喜歡他嗎？
<abine> 饭团，你最好做一个专门的笔记来记录她说过的每一句话
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我只知道最后，我向她说“我生气了，晚安”，然后她回了句，“生我气了？”我当时没明白啊，没明白啊
<maplebeats> 我就关机了！
<abine> 你干嘛关机啊？
<maplebeats> 我用手机给她回了句，怎么可能生她的气
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你生什麽氣了？
<abine> 无语了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我生我游戏里的一个朋友的气。。。
<abine> 我说你干嘛关机啊
<abine> 是不是手机关机了？
<maplebeats> abine, 我关电脑了。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 哦，那應該很好修復呀。多發幾個短信就好了
<abine> 你的手机最好24小时开机
<abine> 保证她无论什么时候都可以找到你
<maplebeats> 再打游戏直接剁手了，该死的
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 要不要借把刀子给你
<abine> LOL
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 腾讯尼吗上的是夜班吗？
<abine> kevinyings: 早
<abine> 你睡醒啦
<maplebeats> kevinyings, 我家里蹲呢
<kevinyings> abine, 晚
<maplebeats> kevinyings, 早上好～
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我也經常打游戲看不到，或者往家打電話不知道聊天呢，或者有時就忘了...關鍵是你不能說出來具體為什麽呀！
<abine> 凌晨一点了
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 晚上好
<abine> 是早上了
<abine> 凌晨一点了
<kevinyings> abine, 啊，明天还上班啊，哭
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 唉。。。
<abine> 一般打仗的话是现在开始发动袭击的
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 你放假了
<abine> 凌晨发动攻势
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 剧情之复杂，我自己都为之一惊
<abine> ，等天亮，行动就已经结束了
<kevinyings> abine, 好吧，我期待王师很久了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 晚上就算了，明天白天早起再打電話吧
<maplebeats> kevinyings, 我放假很久了。。。
<kevinyings> mapl
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我怕打电话会被骂。。。
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 放多久的假？
<abine> 不会的
<cleamoon> ma
<abine> 骂也没事的
<maplebeats> kevinyings, 半年
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你怕被罵還是怕forever along?
<abine> 又不是拉你去砍头
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 啊，你是产假？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你放產假?
<abine> 有什么大不了的
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。
<abine> 长假吧
<kevinyings> cleamoon, 还得是google
<maplebeats> 寒假啊
<abine> 打错字了？
<abine> ？？？
<maplebeats> 我不知道说啥子
<cleamoon> kevinyings, ???什麽
<abine> cleamoon: 你忘记说汉语了？？？
<abine> 是打错字了？
<kevinyings> cleamoon, 只有google产假放半年啊
<abine> 他是男的
<kevinyings> 我们产假只有3个月，还得是女的
<abine> 又还没娶老婆
<maplebeats> kevinyings, .......
<abine> 放神马产假？
<kevinyings> abine, 娶了老婆也只有一周的产假
<maplebeats> 我晕，我放的是寒假
<cleamoon> kevinyings, 是嗎...我們這裏男的產假6個月，女的1年半呢......
<abine> 我们放一年
<abine> 我们放一年
<kevinyings> cleamoon, 我要去。。。。。555555
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 求内推
<cleamoon> kevinyings, 給我1M，我給你弄
<abine> cleamoon: 你不是在瑞典么？？？？？？？？？？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 內推是什麽？
<cleamoon> abine, 是呀
<abine> 那就外推了
<kevinyings> cleamoon, 应该跟内射一个意思
<abine> LOL
<maplebeats> ，，，，，，，，
<abine> 快去翻字典
<abine> 查一下内推的意思
<cleamoon> kevinyings, 男人不想要
<abine> LOL
<kevinyings> 啊，明天还要早期啊，不想起来
<abine> 那就请假啊
<cleamoon> 所谓的内推，就是最近流行的一种游戏“杀人游戏”的专业用词。指的是警察或者平民没有十足的把握确定的杀手人选。除此之外，这个游戏还有“悍跳”指的是杀手伪装成警察跳出来指认杀手。
<cleamoon> by 韛騳百科
<abine> 我前几天也是睡过头了
<kevinyings> abine, 不要，只有7天，要好好规划
<abine> 而且还被老板给逮到了
<abine> 打电话给我的时候，我还在睡梦中
<kevinyings> abine, 好吧，被调戏了吗
<abine> 我当时反应错了
<abine> 居然是老实回答说睡过头了
<abine> 应该是说在厕所了
<kevinyings> abine, 这个东西明显得打死不承认的
<abine> 然后，马上跳上来
<abine> 跑去上班
<kevinyings> abine, 那时候几点了
<abine> 其实我们这里有很多个厕所的
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 叫他過來，推倒吧
<abine> 那时候是上午10点多了
<abine> 我们是8点上班
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 是她
<abine> 我迟到了2个半小时
<kevinyings> abine, 少年，我中意你
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 人家这么远，唉
<abine> 饭团别唉生弹琴了
<abine> 明天准备包裹
<abine> 以及路费
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 打个电话过去，解扣子开始说起
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 遠也要送些東西。比如平時送點找到的沒用的東西
<abine> 去她那里旅行去
<abine> 制造偶遇
<abine> 带着相机
<abine> 还有电脑
<abine> 一路拍相片
<cleamoon> abine, 那很困難吧...那女應該和他一樣宅
<abine> 一路分享
<kevinyings> abine, 冠希哥
<abine> kevinyings: 别乱叫了
<abine> 是拍风景
<abine> 哈
<kevinyings> abine, 最近换相机了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 不，她不宅。。。而且还是个学霸，正是我恼火的地方啊
<abine> 已经有人超过那个关西了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 這有什麽惱火的？
<abine> 去吧
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 确实有点难度，但女人总是被推到的
<abine> 要不要在网上拉点赞助
<abine> 在网上弄个后援会
<abine> 下定决心
<kevinyings> abine, 8点上班，这么早，哪里的？上海or北京orother
<abine> 别再犹豫了
<abine> OTHER
 * maplebeats 唉，后悔死了，在学校的时候不做，现在放假了，在这里后悔
<abine> 又不是以后没机会了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 同學是嗎？
<abine> 是的
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<abine> 同学哦
<maplebeats> 在公交车上认识的
<abine> “哈”*3
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 怎么说呢？你是肉体的欲望强烈些呢还是精神的欲望强烈些呢？
<abine> 快点做个准备吧
<abine> 收拾好行李出发
<maplebeats> kevinyings, 精神
<nopcall> 撸一发再回答。
<maplebeats> kevinyings, 我从来没有为一个人这么心碎过
<maplebeats> 真正的心痛
<kevinyings> maplebeats,太高级了
<abine> 你已经 被她勾去魂魄了吧
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 我一般只是肉体的欲望
<abine> 如果，她很漂亮。等她回家，她家乡的男孩子等着追她了
<abine> 青梅竹马
 * maplebeats 说实话，不漂亮
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 如果你关键岗位上有人就不一样了
<abine> 不漂亮更容易追了
<maplebeats> kevinyings, 关键岗位？哪
<abine> 漂亮的比较心高气傲
<abine> 关键的位置是肚子的孩子
<abine> LOL
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<abine> 这是一个笑话来的
<maplebeats> 唉，要知道我现在是一个啥也没有穷学生
<abine> 三个小伙子去相亲
<abine> 一个说他家有权有势
<abine> 一个说家里金山银山
<abine> 一个说女孩子肚子里有他的孩子
<abine> 就是那个关键岗位上有人的笑话了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 真心喜歡呀...那有點麻煩呢...把妹用的招這樣就風險太大了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你絕對沒可能去他那裏嗎？
<abine> 事实上还没有。
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 春节果然还有可能去
<abine> 那个人也可以虚张声势啊
<maplebeats> 过后
<abine> 不然就被其他两人给抢去了
<abine> 只好出此下策了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 那就去
<abine> 快打点行李，然后在网上收集关于她家乡的一切有用的资料
<abine> 以及她的资料
<abine> 好好分析一下
<abine> 做好准备
<maplebeats> 神在不在
<abine> 才好出发
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 哪個神.......？
<abine> 神去神游了
<abine> 大神啊
<maplebeats> ee啊
<abine> 清月你居然不知道那个神
<abine> 这里还能有那个神
<abine> LOL
<abine> 神最好说话了
<abine> 也最搞笑了
<cleamoon> abine, maplebeats  ........ee是誰？
<maplebeats> ee是个傻X
<abine> EE就是神啊
<abine> 你没逛论坛？
<abine> 饭团小心被踢哈
<abine> 不过，EE心情很好的
<maplebeats> abine, 神不会踢我的
<abine> 不会乱踢
<abine> 嗯
<maplebeats> abine, 他敢踢我就我去封他号
<cleamoon> ........
<maplebeats> 反正EE的仇人多
<cleamoon> 你們都是有權有勢的人呀
<kevinyings> maplebeats, 你吹吧
<maplebeats> kevinyings, :)
<abine> 明天回家啦
<cleamoon> test
<abine> 以后没有机会上来了
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<^k^> cleamoon, 点点点. ㍙ 新年快乐，春节: 10.93天
<kevinyings> abine, 这么早放假
<abine> 哈*3
<kevinyings> kevinyings, 放几天
<abine>  <哈*3
<cleamoon> 我也希望放個好點的寒假呀...我的寒假只有18天.......
<abine> 早么
<abine> 不早了
<abine> 今天我把一个固态硬盘给弄坏了
<abine> 手贱啊
<abine> 固态硬盘最好不要接在移动硬盘盒子上
<abine> 一下子就完蛋了
<abine> 里面的所有数据都没用了
<abine> 真的想砸那个一动硬盘盒子了
<abine> cleamoon: 去滑雪
<cleamoon> abine, 不會
<abine> 学啊
<piggybox> 彻底坏了？还是数据被洗了？
<abine> 系统无法识别硬盘
<abine> 就是说系统根本找不到硬盘这个硬件
<kevinyings> cleamoon, 7天的假期怎么活啊
<abine> 有可能是硬件的主控芯片被电流击穿了
<cleamoon> kevinyings, 睡
<abine> kevinyings: 三天打鱼
<cleamoon> abine, 沒膽...
<abine> 两台晒网啊
<abine> 两天晒网
<abine> 一晃，就过了五天
<cleamoon> abine, 滑雪場150m高，60度斜坡，沒扶手......
<abine> cleamoon: 先在平地练习
<abine> 慢慢的往上
<abine> 循序渐进
<cleamoon> abine, ...沒那麽多錢
<abine> 嘿嘿
<cleamoon> abine, 瑞典這有個滑野雪山，結果雪崩了，挂了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你不需要睡覺了？在被子裏哭呢？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 我，不知道了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你太脆弱了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 纠结呢，我真心不知道怎么办了
<piggybox> 谁挂了？
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 睡覺
<cleamoon> piggybox, 好多好多人都挂了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 睡觉能干啥，我早上怎么面对这个问题
<piggybox> cleamoon: >< 我还是在xbox里滑雪算了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 早上當什麽都沒發生，打電話
<maplebeats> cleamoon,电话是必须打了，不知道明天打会不会太迟了。。。事情发生在昨天:(
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 今天都這麽晚了，今天打更麻煩。現在打你的EQ就變成虛數了
<maplebeats> 其实。。。我发现这个问题的时候就应该要了，她肯定没睡的:(
<maplebeats> 越来越蠢了，唉
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你什麽時候發現的？和我們聊天的時候？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 12点左右
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你明天早點起給他打，就說兩天沒睡
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 12點也晚了
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 恩，早上再说吧
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 如果是學霸那有可能起得很早，如果你知道她大概幾點起，那就她起床10分鐘之後發短信，30分鐘之後打電話
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 恩，早上看运气了。。。要是她还在睡觉，我就悲剧了:(
<cleamoon> maplebeats, ......你不知道她幾點起呀？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 一般会起得很早，但是她有时候会睡过。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, .......剛放假嗎？
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 放了一段时间了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 那就早點打吧
<cleamoon> 有沒有什麽debug c++的好工具
<saimazoon> gdb
<cleamoon> saimazoon, less geeky
<saimazoon> 那是我自已用的
<saimazoon> 更少geeky,为什么
<saimazoon> cleamoon, gdb是世界最好的修改程序的工具
<cleamoon> saimazoon, ......我不會用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 擦
<mugebjgd> ofan: 周五飞美国
<saimazoon> cleamoon, 为什么
<saimazoon> 有没有gdb安装着？
<cleamoon> saimazoon, .......因為沒學過
<saimazoon> 明白了
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 應該有
<saimazoon> 可是gdb并不是难学用
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 什麽時候回來？
<mugebjgd> gdb看man就是了
<cleamoon> saimazoon, 我倒想要一個同時可以顯示所有變量值的debug，然後一步一步執行
<saimazoon> info文章比man好得很
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: ddd
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 或者linux上跑netbeans或者eclipse
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我試試
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 不喜歡ide，太慢
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你去上班 哪都是要求 ide
<saimazoon> 你说得对。。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: vim的公司很少
<saimazoon> 因为那道理就我之用emacs
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 但是他們不阻止用vim吧？
<cleamoon> emacs倒是可以算ide......
<saimazoon> mugebjgd, 在中国公司令程序人用他们要的编译软件吗
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 我不知道中国的公司
<saimazoon> 你住美国吧
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 我住美国 我还飞美国？
<saimazoon> 不知道
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 美國郊區~
<saimazoon> 你可能暂时在别的地方，明天飞美国
<saimazoon> 我怎么知道了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你那裏也強迫用ide？
<mugebjgd> saimazoon: 我住德国
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 我们公司标准用vim
<saimazoon> 啊，有意思得多
<saimazoon> 德国的什么地方
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ....什麽類的公司？我也去
<saimazoon> 我弟弟也住德国
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: ssi schäfer
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 和你说过好几遍了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我忘好幾遍了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 而且我不認識這兩個詞..... 你是伺服器系统架构牧羊人？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: google
<abine> 睡觉去
<abine> 明天去换硬盘
<abine> 等着用新硬盘了
<^k^>  05:16
<cleamoon> 還有人嗎？
<inode_lf> hello
<^k^> inode_lf, 好.. .  ㍞ 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-30
<cfy|waiting> imadper: morning guru
<maplebeats> 崩溃了:'(
<cfy|waiting> maplebeats: ....
<cfy|waiting> maplebeats: i read your story
<MeaCulpa> morning
<cfy|waiting> maplebeats: ?
<cfy|waiting> MeaCulpa: morning :)
<archl> cfy|waiting: morning, beggar duck.
<maplebeats> cfy|waiting, nothing,I don't know what to say and I just can wait...
<qiao> morning
<cfy|waiting> maplebeats: still waiting?
<archl> maplebeats:  wait, is that real?
<archl> maplebeats: you lucky man
<maplebeats> lucky个头啊，我现在是打不通电话！
<cfy|waiting> ........
<archl> maplebeats: you can fly
<maplebeats> archl, fly to where?
<archl> maplebeats: you don't know where she is? You sucker
<cfy|waiting> @
<cfy|waiting> @_@
<cfy|waiting> archl: luojie......
<archl> cfy|waiting: 小稀饭
<maplebeats> archl, I know where she is , but I can't contanct with her!
<cfy|waiting> jiero......
<shuiyoushui-win> 帝都好大的雾霾
<archl> maplebeats: Im joking all the time, nothing real, all shits.
<shuiyoushui-win> 没法出门了
<archl> maplebeats: do what you want to do
<archl> cfy|waiting: 蹭饭鸭
<maplebeats> archl, I don't how to do
<archl> maplebeats: 人肉
<archl> maplebeats: kick yourself in the ass! http://www.guerrillafreelancing.com/49-motivational-quotes-to-kick-yourself-in-the-ass/
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ 49 motivational quotes to kick yourself in the ass | Guerrilla Freelancing
<archl> map
<maplebeats> archl, 我只知道她家在哪个县。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 联系工作单位之类的。
<archl> maplebeats: 你真的是处男么？
<maplebeats> archl, ......你怎么又扯在这上面来了
<archl> maplebeats: 是的话就去。
 * MeaCulpa 昨天HM挂了...吓了我一大跳
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<archl> maplebeats: 神来了，问神
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 神，我想来找你过年
<iGoogle> maplebeats
<iGoogle> 我想哭…打电话才发现她关机了，这记性被狗吃了:(
<cfy|waiting> ....
<cfy|waiting> maplebeats: god is laughing at you....
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 神失恋了？
<iGoogle> 那饭团
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 你赶紧去找背背山
<archl> MeaCulpa:  iGoogle 如果你们俩都能失恋，会不会这里的家伙都不相信爱情了
<cfy|waiting> @_@
 * cfy|waiting 不相信爱情了
 * cfy|waiting cc archl 
<iGoogle> archl: 破袋鼠，别把酷胖扯一起。
<iGoogle> 注意语法
<pity> Gemfile.lock 这个文件是生成的吗？
 * archl 都没恋过
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 神，过几天要是我来了，你得来接我啊
<iGoogle> ..
<cfy|waiting> iGoogle: maplebeats: .....
<cfy|waiting> maplebeats: are you kidding iGoogle ?
<iGoogle> 搞基去rh
<archl> maplebeats: 你被拒绝了
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> archl: 罗姐儿
<gfrog> pity: p姐儿
<archl> gfrog: 蛙人
 * maplebeats 你们这群思想邪恶的人，我是说万一我去长沙了
<cfy|waiting> <maplebeats> ee是个傻X  [01:40]
<gfrog> iGoogle: rh怎么成了这种代名词。。
<archl> 。。。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你不承认你和不撸有情义？
<pity> gfrog: 基娃，来上班啦
<cfy|waiting> hahahahahahahahahaah
<iGoogle> 额
<gfrog> iGoogle: 扯，不撸是蛋蛋壕的
<archl> gfrog: 你是中介
<iGoogle> 哪里看到的？ cfy|waiting
 * gfrog 是直男，用ip4s
<iGoogle> gfrog: 是嘛。。
<cfy|waiting> iGoogle: i have a log
 * gfrog 用ip5的才容易弯
<gfrog> pity: 毛儿，还在家呢。
<gfrog> archl: 用的着我中介嘛，，他俩天天脸对脸
<pity> gfrog: 羡
<iGoogle> 贴面啊
<archl> 哦。
<iGoogle> odfa-018-ayano-umemiya-chronicle-of-a-respectable-miss-4
<cfy|waiting> @_@
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 翻译下
<cfy|waiting> gaoji.....
<iGoogle> cfy|waiting: plz, translate
<pity> 在 ruby 中，Gemfile.lock 是用来锁定版本的是吗？
<cfy|waiting> iGoogle: On computers running Microsoft Windows XP or later, the maximum length of the string that you can use at the command prompt is 8191 characters.
<iGoogle> pity: lock只是独占检测的一个文件而已
<iGoogle> cfy|waiting: 啥意思？不能翻译？
<cfy|waiting> iGoogle: i just translated it
<iGoogle> 。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 你什么时候成了直男了
<archl> cfy|waiting: 。。。蹭饭你
<pity> iGoogle: 它的作用是什么？
<pity> iGoogle: 它是生成的还是手写的？
<gfrog> imtxc: ....
<iGoogle> pity: 自己搜索独占进程的方法，都是用lock文件。
<pity> ruby 的版本太讨厌了
<pity> iGoogle: 谢谢
<iGoogle> 有版本问题，说明语言不成熟，还在不断的改
<pity> 电脑只有 4G 内存却还要开个虚拟机，就为用上面的 ruby on rails
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 你的好友来了
<imtxc> pity: ruby的版本我就没明白过 什么 1.8.3 1.9.2 1.9.3的 好烦人
<pity> imtxc: 相当烦人，那些还好，连 1.9.3 里的小版本号都不兼容，这狗东西
<iGoogle> 版本升级，本身没问题。关键是ruby喜欢指定版本运行。。。
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Ruby/9693
<^k^> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<iGoogle> 缺德的ruby
<pity> iGoogle: 神也不喜欢 ruby 啊？
<MeaCulpa> Ruby不是一直向前兼容的？
 * MeaCulpa 主席一直忽悠我呢..
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo 喜欢。 pity
<iIlL10Oo> rails 版本是不兼容的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 内讧而已。lol
<pity> iGoogle: 安装一堆版本，之前我在 mac 上装 bundler gem 费了好多劲
<iIlL10Oo> 我不玩 rails
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 一点都不兼容
<imtxc> gem还TNND的慢
<MeaCulpa> rails和ruby何干...
<pity> imtxc: 有淘宝的源
<MeaCulpa> gem很多东西直接绑了GitHub吧
<imtxc> 还没明白他们是个什么关系
<iGoogle> xx on yy嘛
<iGoogle> 男人在女人上面
<MeaCulpa> Ruby感觉从头就是个码工的起义
<MeaCulpa> 可能在程序员中口碑很好
<iGoogle> 弱类型语言，口碑都应该好
<imtxc> ruby是 oo 还是xx
 * pity 我的 Mac 里有 ruby 1.9.3 系统的 p327， p362，p374 三个版本，而开发要用 p194 这个版本，1.9.3 内部小版本都不能兼容
<iGoogle> 搞不清。 imtxc lol
<ibodi> 清华大学也有计算机系的哦？
<MeaCulpa> pity: ? 主席一直吹嘘兼容性的，难道是你用其他包的关系？
<pity> imtxc: rails 好像是用 ruby 开发的
<ibodi> 应该有的。
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 都有吧
<ibodi> 啥问。
<pity> MeaCulpa: 你指 gem 包？
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: CS这个系，是搞工程的...
<MeaCulpa> pity: en
<ibodi> 哦
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你呢，你为啥要这些版本
<iIlL10Oo> gem 慢可以换源:
<iIlL10Oo> http://ruby.taobao.org/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Rubygems 镜像 - 淘宝网
 * pity Gemfile.lock 这个文件用来指定版本，看见那些版本号就烦
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我本来不需要啊，之前折腾 octopress 装的
 * MeaCulpa 计算机界的大牛没几个是CS毕业的吧
<pity> MeaCulpa: 结果 brew update 老给我升级，升级一次就瘫痪一次，这就是 ruby 的小版本兼容性
<iIlL10Oo> http://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/rubygems/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 清华大学RubyGems镜像
<iGoogle> pity: 通常不是吧。lock文件里面的字符串，只是传递的信息。
<pity> iGoogle: 哦，我还没了解 ruby 的一些基本概念，今天早上看到有人说 lock 是用来锁定版本的
<iGoogle> 让你别启动相同的进程。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> lock文件内容还有人类会看？
<imtxc> pity: octopress 也好久没更新了吧，都不能贴gist里面的东西了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 软件会看嘛。人，偶尔
<pity> imtxc: octopress 两天前还有提交呢
<cfy|waiting> ..........
<cfy|waiting> perl 5.8 5.0 5.12
<pity> iGoogle: MeaCulpa 呃
<cfy|waiting> perl 5.8 5.10 5.12
<imtxc> 还有python不是也2 3 的么
<ibodi> 我的 Ubuntu 升级现在屏幕少了1/4，有没有调整呢？1280*1024 现在周围一圈很大黑屏幕，浪费。估计是 1920*？？
 * imtxc 还是gcc好
<iGoogle> wc
<ibodi> 这个原先是8.04 之前才有的啥问题，现在又来了
<cfy|waiting> 1920*1200
<ibodi> ilisp: 怎么调整呢？
<ibodi> ilisp: 马甲秀啊。
<ilisp> ibodi: system settings->displays
<pity> iGoogle: MeaCulpa http://www.v2ex.com/t/53692 3 楼
<imtxc> 帝都这天气，会不会出现怪兽啊？
<^k^> pity 啥, ⇪ 我为什么放弃rails - V2EX
<ilisp> ibodi: system settings->displays->resolution
<ibodi> ilisp: 没用，没有选择项目
<ibodi> ilisp: 最高调整到1280
<ilisp> ibodi: ..........
 * MeaCulpa py2 和py3不是同一个软件...
<ilisp> .........
<ilisp> perl 5.8 and 5.10 is not a same software cc iGoogle
<ilisp> and perl 6
<ibodi> ilisp: ubuntu 又回到原始社会了啊？
<ilisp> but all common lisp implementation is a same software!
<onlylove> http://news.hexun.com/2013-01-29/150681629.html
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 质检总局调查奶粉双氰胺 是否启动监测不明确-新闻频道-和讯网
 * imtxc 这个大雾，再配合怪兽出来就完美了
<ilisp> imtxc: gaoji............
<imtxc> ilisp: 蹭饭鸭不要伪装
<ilisp> imtxc: ..........................................
<imtxc> ilisp: ...............
<ilisp> imtxc: ..........................................
<ilisp> 42 dots.....
<ilisp> iGoogle: boring......
<imtxc>  i9999. Esc
<ilisp> imtxc: so you are using irc inside vim?
<imtxc> ilisp: copy from vim
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ilisp> i know bot...
<imtxc> mosesofmason: 喂个苍蝇
<pity> imtxc: 怪兽从烟雾中出现了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那么喜欢喂苍蝇啊
<ilisp> <imtxc> mosesofmason: 喂个苍蝇
<imtxc> onlylove: 喂 bot 吃  ilisp
<ilisp> maplebeats: did you call?
<ilisp> mosesofmason: 喂个 imtxc
<iGoogle> 这啥。 ilisp 换机器？
<ibodi> imtxc: 你是清华大学生吧？说话口气很像水木清华
<maplebeats> ilisp, no
<ilisp> iGoogle: ?
<pity> 管理 ruby 版本的有个 rbenv 还有啥来着？
<ilisp> maplebeats: oops
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] rvm .
<ibodi> 现在大学生说话像幼儿园小盆有那么可爱了。社会进步，还是大雾搞的
<ilisp> imadper: hi
<ilisp> imadper: guru
<ilisp> imadper: did you eat?
<archl> 怪兽啊
<archl> ilisp:  。
<ilisp> imadper: did you have breakfast?L
<archl> ilisp: 暴露了
<pity> rvm……
<ilisp> imadper: did you have breakfast?
<ilisp> archl: what?
<ilisp> archl: 暴露 what?
<archl> ilisp: 原来是凑饭呀？
<ilisp> archl: is that so obvious?
<archl> ilisp:  。好孩子，快吃吧。
<iGoogle> double-lascivious-ladies-who-molest-a-man translate this ilisp
<ilisp> iGoogle: blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
<iGoogle> 怀疑酷胖口语好，都是从这学的。
 * pity 4G 内存再跑个虚拟机电脑发烫啊混蛋！
<ilisp> iGoogle: done...
<iGoogle> ilisp: 你这啥反应？
<ilisp> iGoogle: ee,i'm boring
<yc4891> what the hell?
<iGoogle> 闷骚吧。你
<imadper> ilisp: ....
<imadper> ig
<ilisp> iGoogle: waiting compiling.................
<imadper> iGoogle: blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
<ilisp> imadper: boring......
<imadper> ilisp: me too.
<imtxc> imadper: bing bing bang bang , 互撸娃
<imadper> im
<imadper> imtxc: ... 你脑残吧...
<imtxc> imadper: .
<ilisp> imtxc: ... 你脑残吧...
<ilisp>  
<imtxc> imadper: 我是残疾人 ilisp 求照顾
<iGoogle> @@@ 你们都疯了
<ilisp> iGoogle: feel boring.......
<iGoogle> ilisp: 去查找附近的人。
<iGoogle> 约一个吧。
<MeaCulpa> 微信
<MeaCulpa> 摇一摇
<iGoogle> 丢一个纸条
<iGoogle> 漂流瓶
<imadper> iGoogle: 不开心呀, 神!
<imadper> iGoogle: 我的手机, 有微信, 但是没有摇一摇还有漂流瓶功能....
<ilisp> gaoji!!!!!!!!!!
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 9700的微信能用摇一摇?
<ilisp> iGoogle: i want buy a ticket from hangzhou to changsha.....
<iGoogle> 。。。紧张。。。
<iGoogle> 鉴于你们目前的状态，建议就近摇两摇
<imadper> iGoogle: 紧张啥? 你与炮约到一个妹字, 然后现在去见面?
<imadper> iGoogle: 不开心呀11
<iGoogle> 或者，直接去rh集中
<imadper> iGoogle: 不开心...
<iGoogle> 红帽子嘛。就是背背山的代号。
<imadper_unhappy> happyaron: unhappyaron
<imadper_unhappy> *** /nick unhappyaron
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: ... 不开心呀!!
<iGoogle> yaron 鸭绒
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不行
<MeaCulpa> imadper: BB版本的没有摇
<iGoogle> 过年啊。咋会不开心
<ilisp|boring> iGoogle: boring.....
<iGoogle> 。
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 你怎么了
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 不开心.
<iGoogle> 草。电话广告都打来了
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: 没有红包呀...
<ilisp|boring> .............
<iGoogle> 找噶嘛要。 imadper_unhappy
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: 他肯定不给.
<ilisp|boring> who is 噶嘛?
<iGoogle> 噶嘛最近添装备了。应该有钱
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 是没买到票么
<iGoogle> gfrog:
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 红包？你们组没发么
<iGoogle> ilisp|boring: 读音： gama
<iGoogle> 和hama同类
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 没有呀?!
<imtxc> im
<ilisp|boring> quote:今天许多地区再次受到大范围雾霾天气影响。环保部称，29日上午，全国灰霾面积约130万平方公里（约占全国总面积的13.6%）。截至29日上午10时，在过去的24小时内，我国中东部地区受雾霾天气影响逐渐扩大，北京、天津、石家庄、济南等城市空气质量为六级，属严重污染；郑州、武汉、西安、合肥、南京、沈阳、长春等城市空气è
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 那还让不让人过年了，好到发颗糖
<iGoogle> 包包又出来了
<imtxc> 我擦，这人真疯了
<imadper_unhappy> ilisp|boring: ......................
<iIlL10Oo> 大烟囱啊
<iGoogle> 北方的惨
<iGoogle> 估计是日本飘过来的
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。就比你稍微向北一点。
<iGoogle> 几千公里呢。。。一点？
<archl> iGoogle: 到武汉了。
<archl> iGoogle: 1000多公里？
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依好
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我以为这毒气会被吹到日本呢，原来是日本吹过来的？
<iGoogle> 边缘了。早被武汉的人呼吸光了
<iGoogle> zmcbb30: momo
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你看趋势图嘛。很明显。lol
<archl> imtxc: 看空气质量报告，日本的全绿或黄。
<imtxc> archl: 你们还能看懂这个啊……
<iGoogle> 吹干净了
<imtxc> 只要有地图的东西，我就看不懂
<archl> imtxc: 你太笨，找个能看懂的东西啊。
<iGoogle> 海风那个吹啊
<imtxc> archl: 给我个毒气流动图看看
<iGoogle> imtxc: 小时候，看多了地图吧。。所以概念混淆？ lol
<archl> imtxc:  http://www.aqicn.info/?city=all
<archl> imtxc:  我没看流动
<iGoogle> AQI cn . info Server Error
<iGoogle>  Sorry, please reload this page manually...
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 关心那玩意干嘛 ？
<ilisp|boring> iGoogle: do you have a weibo account?
<imtxc> archl: 你这个太不可靠了
<archl> imtxc: 为啥呢？
<archl> imtxc: 因为是政府数据？
<iGoogle> 会被重置一样。。。
<imtxc> ilisp|boring: 神有tw
<ilisp|boring> imtxc: ........
<iGoogle> ilisp|boring: 有
<imtxc> archl: 我刚看到兰州159 ，金昌52
<ilisp|boring> iGoogle: what's the nickname?
 * ilisp|boring AQI 166 hangzhou
<iGoogle> archl: 这不可靠。株洲，工业城市，居然只有12
<iGoogle> ilisp|boring: 不记得，大概是nick
<imtxc> archl: 金昌那个城市，你说520我都信
<ilisp|boring> iGoogle: ........
<archl> imtxc: 经常变化。
<imtxc> ilisp|boring: 你就找各种i开头的和各种ee开头的
<archl> iGoogle: 说不定今天就是大风全吹飞了～
<iGoogle> archl: 不是这图，是全国的那种
<archl> 额。
<ilisp|boring> 关注17 粉丝59 微博99
<iGoogle> ilisp|boring: 找我的头像
<imtxc> archl: 金昌那个城市，兰州人去都会适应不了 嗓子钻心的疼
<archl> imtxc: 你疼？
<imtxc> archl: 恩
<iGoogle> 难道威海也完蛋了？
<imtxc> archl: 我去了一个周，水都不能喝
<archl> iGoogle: 完蛋了
<archl> iGoogle: 找 蛋蛋评理
<imtxc> archl: 那破地方，全是有色金属
<iGoogle> 那心目中，就只海南还可能干净了
<archl> iGoogle: 空气质量是局部影响的
<archl> iGoogle: 难独善其身
<iGoogle> 远啊
<archl> iGoogle: 日本不怕中国污染，反正风一直不从中国往日本吹。。。
<iGoogle> 那当然。海洋向大陆吹嘛
<iGoogle> 北方，你们还有麻雀吗？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 有麻雀啊
<MeaCulpa> ..
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 北京连虫子都没
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 麻雀哪里都有
<archl> MeaCulpa: 北京有麻雀？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 有
<iGoogle> 群飞的麻雀。
<iGoogle> 想清楚再说
<MeaCulpa> 少，顶不住北京的邪风
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。我记得在北京n天，只见到水边有快死的虫子，蚊子都没
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩生物密度是小一些
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<iGoogle> 给你们看环境。 http://imagebin.org/244758
<archl> MeaCulpa: 太不可思议了。夏天都没虫子。多么强大的污染啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 夏天还是有的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 蚊子少是应为缺水
<MeaCulpa> archl: 产床少
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 这已经算好的了，到了下午4点就
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我在奥运村啊。旁边就是水塘
<archl> MeaCulpa: 当时
<imtxc> archl: 找垃圾堆旁的水塘
<archl> imtxc: 抱歉。垃圾站都没苍蝇
<imtxc> archl: 这么好
<iGoogle> 垃圾站都没苍蝇。。。。草
<archl> imtxc: 我一伸手就抓住了飞过的一只蝴蝶。
<imtxc> archl: 。。。。。你做梦了
<archl> imtxc: 都快被毒死了的感觉。
<iGoogle> 死绝了？
<archl> imtxc: 不信？问 hamo
<imtxc> archl: 肯定是你中毒出现幻觉了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我开车压死过蝴蝶...
<archl> imtxc: 当时我们一起
<MeaCulpa> 骑自行车也压死过
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。开车还能压死袋鼠呢。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<archl> 自行车压蝴蝶。。。你多么残忍啊
<piggybox> archl: 是撞死吧
<iGoogle> 蝴蝶，就是毛虫哦。 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> 遍地毛虫？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃又黑我大北方。
<iGoogle> 北方没井了。我看你噶嘛住哪里。
<imtxc> gfrog: 你现在这这个频道里的外号之王么
<iGoogle> 麻雀肥的跟猪似的 @@@
<gfrog> imtxc: 承让承让
<imtxc> 大家说，既然这毒气是从日本吹来的，咱能不能告它索赔啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 拜伽马
<zhangwei> 北京下雪了
<zhangwei> 老大了
<gfrog> zhangwei: 下雪？ 哪？
<imtxc> gfrog: 听他忽悠呢
<onlylove> archl: 你真幸福，居然帝都没见蚊子
<onlylove> 帝都还是有麻雀的
<imadper_unhappy> zhangwei: 英国北京下雪了吧...
<imadper_unhappy> zhangwei: 中国的那个北京, 下了吗?
<iGoogle> 蚊子抵抗力不行嘛。被你们人类的血毒死的。
<onlylove> imadper_unhappy: 中国北京在下雾
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1460425-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 诺基亚 2060 正式在中国上市，五种配色售价人民币 499 元_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<imtxc> jyf怎么还没来，没人黑南方了
<onlylove> 蛋蛋可以换新机器了
<imtxc> onlylove: 这种机器，还不如单色屏的那种
<imtxc> onlylove: 至少单色的反应没有延迟
<archl> onlylove: 额。有蚊子？
<onlylove> imtxc: 那也比智能机能待机啊
<onlylove> archl: 你废话，当然有
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: :)
<imtxc> onlylove: 前几天不是看到个能待机几年的么…… 有点意思
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么电池待机几年啊……锂电是不用想了，聚合物？不现实吧，难道是核电？
<imtxc> onlylove: 好像是一个普通的AA电池？ 貌似没有屏幕只有电话功能
<archl> onlylove: 待机n年。待机时可以发电
<archl> onlylove: 使用时好点
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 恩, 可以. 劲量的aa, 保证七年后使用, 还有90%电量.
<onlylove> imtxc: AA电池是几号？5号？南孚？
<imadper_unhappy> aa是五号的.
<imtxc> onlylove: 5
<onlylove> 哦，那我还没记错，AAA是7号
<iGoogle> imtxc: 哪急救的嘛
<onlylove> 很久没用干电池了
<archl> imadper_unhappy: 那是不用的情况下
<imtxc> iGoogle: 恩，不过价格好像不便宜
<archl> onlylove: 因为国内多数淘汰了
<iGoogle> 打不了多久的。纯急救用
<imadper_unhappy> archl: 我的意思是, 不会像锂电池一样自放电都不能允许你放几年.
<onlylove> archl: 要用的，家里的石英钟，电视遥控器
<archl> onlylove: 多数吗。
<iGoogle> imadper_unhappy: 那是密封处理的
<archl> onlylove: 遥控器也有锂电池的 - 不是？
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: 是吗? 不知道...
<onlylove> archl: 我说真的，我很少用电池，原来用walkman的时候用，后来就不用了
<iGoogle> 遥控器那点电，可以手摇发电。 archl
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: 不过, 一直觉得l91是最好的电池... 可惜现在买不到了...
<archl> iGoogle: 体热发电～
<iGoogle> l91?
<iGoogle> archl: 你发吧
<onlylove> archl: 我笔记本从来不用电池
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: 恩, 等我给你找.
<iGoogle> 我家一堆电池。各种遥控器和玩具
<ilisp|boring> iGoogle: nb.....
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。遥控飞机没撞坏你的电脑？
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.12.2xDIn9&id=15372339808
<^k^> imadper_unhappy 啥, ⇪ 全新2025 原装 铁锂电池劲量L91 AA5号相机7倍电量3000MAH 1节价-淘宝网
<archl> iGoogle: 本来我该给大妹买遥控飞机的时候，有了个小妹。
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: l91威武!
<iGoogle> 劲量。这种的危险。特种的。
<iGoogle> 不防爆
<archl> iGoogle: 你的电脑防爆吗。
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: 要安全, 买碳性电池....
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: 松下.
<iGoogle> 电脑防爆啊
<archl> imadper_unhappy: 那个不是经常的露份状物
<iGoogle> 电池，还是以色列的最好。那都军品设计。
<imadper_unhappy> archl: 不会爆的.
<iGoogle> 日本的，算2档次的
<imadper_unhappy>  锂硫酸铁电池呀...
<iGoogle> 7x元一节AA
<archl> 找了个专业摄影的，用 佳能 EOS 7D的。传照片。1.8GB，要下载。
<archl> 好慢。。。
<archl> 终于有意识到网络需要速度了
<archl> 500kb/s。。。好慢。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=400056 谁看看
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 奇特的u盘 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
 * archl 是不是该找上门去？看看美女的男朋友
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 买到假货了嘛
<iGoogle> 不应该，标记是3的接口
<iGoogle> lsusb的参数啊
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 神，从重庆到长沙坐火车要20小时啊
<archl> maplebeats: 飞机啊。
<iGoogle> 飞机嘛。四川历来是隔离之地
<archl> iGoogle: 。这个怎么看啊
<iGoogle> 啥怎么看
 * maplebeats 价格伤不起啊
<iGoogle> 现在飞机，这方向打折吧
<imtxc> iGoogle: 一个电池70+？
<archl> imtxc: 性能 》 价格
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1460250-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 国产杀毒软件到了最危险的时候_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> 快看瑞星的枪文
<archl> onlylove: 要是装了windows。传输文件都会麻烦。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 搜索以色列电池
<onlylove> archl: ftp啊，很麻烦么？
<imtxc> 好贵，哎，钱真好啊
<archl> onlylove: 很多人用闪存盘，还要搞病毒
<onlylove> archl: 现在优盘病毒很少了
<archl> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Using_LibreOffice_in_a_Web_Browser
<imtxc> 刚才玩了一下remember the milk，很不错嘛，但是手机上用一下居然要25刀一年
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Using LibreOffice in a Web Browser - The Document Foundation Wiki
<archl> imtxc: 搞自己的服务器呗。
<onlylove> archl: 那东西没太高技术，很容易就被各种卫士干掉了
<archl> onlylove: 文件已经感染了吧。
<archl> 不懂～
 * archl 对病毒一窍不通
<imtxc> archl: 那个看起来挺gaoji的
<onlylove> archl: 要感染必须先运行啊？运行要加载驱动，模块，进程，这些都会被查的
<archl> onlylove: 别人机器上已经感染了吧
<archl> onlylove: 不懂不懂不懂～
<onlylove> archl: 哦，你是说自己的优盘啊……
<onlylove> archl: 这确实很麻烦……
<archl> adam8157: 你是debian内核维护的么。
<adam8157> archl: 不是啊
<archl> adam8157: 哦。能告诉我如果 debian wheezy 装好了之后屏幕过了grub就一直闪算 bug么
<adam8157> archl: 算
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1460148-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ Office 2013中国开售！Word单价888元_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<onlylove> 好贵啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 早
<archl> adam8157: 那么我就放心的去升级到 sid 了。
<happyaron> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕为啥还unaffiliated
<imtxc> archl: 果断sid啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 整那干啥
<happyaron> imadper_unhappy: 我还成，没有unhappy
<iIlL10Oo> http://linux.wps.cn/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: wps office for Linux_Linux平台办公软件_Linux办公软件_wps office免费下载
<adam8157> happyaron: 别乱叫了啊混蛋
<happyaron> adam8157: 折腾折腾呗
<archl> happyaron: 你可以改 nick就变 unhappy 了。
<happyaron> archl: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 没意义啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 何如
<happyaron> 我都不知道unhappyaron还是否在我的group下了
<happyaron> imadper_unhappy: 今天这天气倒是让人unhappy
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的外号已经深入人民群众的内心了……
<iIlL10Oo> http://w.wps.cn/fileview.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ 金山快写，想写就写
<adam8157> happyaron: nnnd
<archl> 。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 不要生气嘛，要不然会被大家BS的
<imtxc> ………… 这就搞定了 happyaron
<archl> 蓉蓉是很温柔的杀手
<adam8157> happyaron: 我又没踢人
<happyaron> ...
<ilisp|boring> ...........
<happyaron> 一般说说话就带帽子就是生气了嘛
 * adam8157 核威慑啊!!!
<imtxc> 。。。
<happyaron> 在频道里还是 ChanServ 威慑力大。
<ilisp|boring> adam8157: gaoji....
<adam8157> ilisp|boring: 冲锋衣
<ilisp|boring> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ilisp|boring> adam8157: 不要生气嘛，要不然会被大家BS的
<happyaron> 不要生气啦……
<iIlL10Oo> http://validator.w3.org/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: The W3C Markup Validation Service
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> ………………………………
<happyaron> 大家都是没事到这里来扯淡的，何必那么认真呢。。。
 * adam8157 办公室到现在只有两个人, nnnnd
<archl> ilisp|boring: 冲锋一
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕现在都是两个人的办公室了，什么时候升级单间～
<iGoogle> 额。最近蛋蛋这么气不顺。
<archl> happyaron: 放假了所以有空了？
<adam8157> imtxc: WFH就是单间咯
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋估计没钱了
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在屋子里就你和hamo么～
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<iIlL10Oo> http://wdl.cache.ijinshan.com/wps/download/Linux/unstable/wps-office_8.1.0.3670~a8p3_i386.deb
<gfrog> adam8157: 门房儿李大爷
<archl> 。。。
<iGoogle> 记得开始噶嘛说蛋蛋和不撸坐对面的
<adam8157> gfrog: 诶, 您找哪位
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> adam8157: 有叫夏利的嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 那现在叫啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: adam.lee@
<gfrog> adam8157: 8157呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: irc里有
<gfrog> adam8157: @ubuntu.com?
<happyaron> gfrog: 额
<adam8157> gfrog: c
<gfrog> adam8157: 碉堡了
<archl> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/4.0.0/deb/x86_64/LibreOffice_4.0.0.2_Linux_x86-64_deb.tar.gz.torrent
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: type: application/x-bittorrent
<iGoogle> c不好记
<archl> 还是下载外国的种子速度快
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋，你老家完蛋了
<iGoogle> 没蚊子了
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我们哪里蚊子一直很少
<iGoogle> 都毒死了
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 罗杰说的
<archl> iGoogle: 屁。我说的是北京。
<iIlL10Oo> archl: wps好用,流畅,不卡
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 无用。
<iGoogle> 说的威海好吧
 * adam8157 北京蚊子超级多好吧, 我们那里蚊子很少的
<archl> adam8157: 北京真的有蚊子吗？
<adam8157> archl: 超级多
<archl> adam8157: 我带着30多处被蚊子叮咬的口去了北京- 一个也没增多
<iGoogle> 噶嘛说帝都麻雀像猪
<gfrog> adam8157: 海边蚊子又大又毒又多好吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们那里蚊子很少
<iGoogle> 不毒吧。大的不毒
<archl> gfrog: 沼泽的才可怕 - 我们小时候在医院后面住，蚊子和蝙蝠是最常见的动物
<archl> gfrog: 3～5cm长的吸血蚊子
<onlylove> archl: 蚊子应该是昆虫吧
<gfrog> archl: 哈？ 那是蚊子？！
<iGoogle> 长腿蚊子
<imtxc> archl: 河边有芦苇一类型的地方的蚊子才厉害
<archl> onlylove: 昆虫不也是动物吗
<iGoogle> onlylove: 蚊子里面也有女的
<archl> imtxc: 有芦苇啊。医院后面是条丑河，医院排水
<onlylove> archl: 好吧，你赢了
<onlylove> iGoogle: 公蚊子不咬人……
<imtxc> archl: 恩，那种蚊子真疯狂
<archl> onlylove: 蚊子 v 蝙蝠
 * archl 现在已经看不到蝙蝠了
<iGoogle> 眼睛瞎了？
<archl> 黑压压的上百只蝙蝠在夜里飞啊。
<archl> 蚊子少了，蝙蝠就少了
<iGoogle> 你家住山洞的？
<archl> iGoogle: 笨啊。蝙蝠在大空地上空飞
<imadper_unhappy> iGoogle: 笨啊.
<iGoogle> 笨袋鼠，听话都不懂
<imadper_unhappy> lol
<archl> iGoogle: 我住的地方是中国最平坦的城市之一了。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用户名inferno
<archl> 这里 0.9L的汽车都可以跑，根本就没啥起伏路
 * gfrog 当年租的房子飞进去一只蝙蝠，哄了好久才哄出去。
<iGoogle> 您今天的流量已经用完！
<archl> gfrog: 额。蝙蝠的样子很恶心的。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。手机上网？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 咋哄的？学学
<iGoogle> archl: 下载网站
<gfrog> iGoogle: 扫把拍啊
<archl> gfrog: 还哄？
<archl> gfrog: 用错字了
<imtxc> gfrog: 还会哄
<gfrog> archl: è½°
<iGoogle> 。。。你对妹子也是扫把拍的？ gfrog
<gfrog> imtxc: ^
<gfrog> iGoogle: 不是扫把，但是声音差不多。 啪啪啪神马的。
<imtxc> gfrog: 刚才还要夸你很有爱呢
<bluezd> adam8157: maplebeats gfrog 早
<iGoogle> 哟。还会转弯。 gfrog ++
<bluezd> imadper_unhappy: 早
<bluezd> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<^k^> bluezd, 点点点. ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 10.53天
<archl> 小帽子.zip(476.70M, 30天后过期 这样的照片啊
<archl> 这么大
<iGoogle> bluezd: 才噶嘛爆料，说你和蛋蛋每天face to face
<bluezd> iGoogle: "才噶嘛" 是谁？
<iGoogle> 噶嘛是人。才是“刚才”
<archl> iGoogle: 我被“因人设岗”了。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 有人调戏你的nick
<bluezd> iGoogle: 那 " 噶嘛" 是谁？
<archl> bluezd: 不准报复
<iGoogle> 唉。不撸真厉害
 * bluezd 是谁！！！！！＼
<archl> iGoogle: 神啊神啊。为啥能画画的屏幕我就买不到一个好的呢。
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1460008-1-2.html
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ Geek过年指南：电子设备隐私保护指南_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<archl> 我的运气有多么差劲啊
<iGoogle> 电阻屏？
<bluezd> iGoogle: 神你好
<archl> iGoogle: 算是吧
<iGoogle> 画画不需要电容多点吧
<iGoogle> 我这有，送你？
<archl> iGoogle: 哦。太远了。要飞机去看你。我没钱
<iGoogle> 忘记了。下次试试mypaint效果
<archl> iGoogle: 用 gimp 抠图也很好用
<archl> iGoogle: 直接描就行了
<iGoogle> 那太细致的，不行吧
 * gfrog 收到海关税单了。 adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 买的啥
<archl> iGoogle: 放大啊
<iGoogle> 。
 * gfrog 这玩意儿怎么估计啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 车
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧!!!
<iGoogle> 不是cisco车？ gfrog
<archl> iGoogle: 现在我才知道多数画这些图的都是用 adobe 做flash的工具。。。 http://dailyinfographic.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/transparency.jpg
<gfrog> iGoogle: cisco的牌子在路上
<YingMing> 。。。
<archl> http://dailyinfographic.com/
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ Daily Infographic | A New Infographic Every Day | Data Visualization, Information Design and Infographics
<imtxc> archl: 打车过去呗，为嘛非要打飞机去
<archl> 恩。刚吃了萝卜。没往北京寄。
<archl> imtxc: 打车？
<archl> 没往上海寄。
 * pity ruby 的版本问题太坑爹了
<pity> 搭个 ruby 环境真别扭
<pity> ruby，rails 版本都一致了，可 gem 版本还高，都要降级呀！
<imtxc> archl: 火车
<imtxc> gfrog: 刚才看走眼了，看成你受到传票了……
<archl> imtxc: 啊。坐火车去长沙啊。大约 600元？
<iGoogle> archl: 还是搞一个绘图板吧
<archl> iGoogle: 嘿。我属于脑袋里空空的类型。
<iGoogle> 没理解
 * archl 任何细节都是即时呈现，而不是记忆。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<archl> iGoogle: 所以我只能记得大概
<iGoogle> 那你需要的是秘书
<archl> 画画要这样就完了
<iGoogle> 随时呈现
 * archl 写不出同样的文章。
<MeaCulpa> pity: 主席一直向我灌输Ruby向下兼容的美好形象，并批判Python
<MeaCulpa> pity: 毁三观啊
 * archl 无法阅读报纸的内容，因为说出来，就发现和原文不一样了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 主席也是18m啊。也是忽悠啊
<archl> iGoogle: 秘书？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你为什么在 18m 啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 感觉你不算会忽悠的
<iGoogle> archl: 随时记录你的思维啊
<archl> iGoogle: 额。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我本来是忽悠，后来来18m从良的...
<pity> MeaCulpa: 兼容个屁呀，1.9.3 内部的小版本都不兼容啊
<onlylove> 以后会不会有新的东西要下载了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 很多关键的内部库用法不一样，还是主流gem不兼容？
<onlylove> http://ent.qq.com/a/20130129/000031.htm
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 2013日本小姐出炉 22岁大学生铃木惠梨佳夺冠_娱乐_腾讯网
<iGoogle> 草。蒙古人啊。 onlylove
<MeaCulpa> 还行了啊
<onlylove> iGoogle: 穿的衣服像而已
<iGoogle> 面容也是
<archl> 。
 * iGoogle 记得系统都带了perl，叫你们不会用
<MeaCulpa> 日本不是想去蒙古化入南岛系么
<archl> 日本人比中国人好点，不太歧视小眼睛的女人。
<archl> 感觉
<iGoogle> 日本不是江浙移民的？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 南岛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 两大系列，蒙古和南岛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 至少他们自己学者这么认为，都和中国没关系
<iGoogle> 不知道在哪
<archl> 大陆人和海岛人么
<onlylove> 日本只有少数民族才是土著吧
<iGoogle> 是吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 就是共同祖先而已。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 差不多，现在日语被归为南岛语系吧
<MeaCulpa> archl: 有很多日本人肤色黑，多毛，厚唇，典型的南岛特征
<pity> MeaCulpa: 不知道，估计是 gem 不兼容吧，ruby 和 rails 二者的版本都搞得和虚拟机里完全相同了，只有 gem 版本还高
<archl> 啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> pity: 是啊，就是兼容问题和无能的包管理系统造就了虚拟化
<iGoogle> 新西兰的主要两个海岛之一？
 * archl 多毛，唇厚，有体臭，
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不是，南太平洋诸岛
<MeaCulpa> 但是南岛人应该体格魁梧啊
<iGoogle> 那也扯。。那么远
<archl> MeaCulpa: 澳洲土著很瘦
<archl> iGoogle: 可以坐船
<iGoogle> 直接洋流就吹到大陆来了。
<archl> iGoogle: 飘啊飘啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 也许吧，魁梧的都是汤加，大溪地之类
<pity> MeaCulpa: 光一个 .rvm 目录就 624M
<MeaCulpa> pity: ....还不如py了
<iGoogle> 不如说从玛丽亚哪海沟爬出来的
<BigOne> 话说，这里有人在安卓设备上用IRC的么？
<pity> MeaCulpa: .rvm 目录大我可以接受，但版本兼容性不要这么差啊，搭这环境多费劲啊，老得降级
<archl> MeaCulpa: 说来，热带平均智力似乎不如更冷的地方，日本人是因为去了冷的地方进化了？
<iGoogle> BigOne: yaaic
<iGoogle> archl: 矮小也算进化不
 * archl 吃饭去了
<archl> iGoogle: 算
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa> 可能吧
<archl> iGoogle: 我一直不想长高
<iGoogle> 为啥
<onlylove> iGoogle: 因为他已经够高了
<iGoogle> 你比蛋蛋高不
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋多高去了。忘记了
<BigOne> iGoogle: thx
<MeaCulpa> 我想长到2m
<iGoogle> onlylove: 不看啥年纪，还长？
 * hamo 工行大妈碉堡啦！
<iGoogle> 酷胖一直不想长胖，他都没说。
 * hamo 工行大妈碉堡啦！
<hamo> 工行大妈碉堡啦！
<iGoogle> 。
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> hamo: 给你批了张无限ED的卡？
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，乃还加我linkedin啊
<hamo> imtxc: 那到不是，给我我也不敢要啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 关键词不是工行, 是大妈 碉堡了
 * hamo 还是蛋蛋会抓重点
<iGoogle> adam8157 是意思是，蛤蟆被大妈屌爆了。
<hamo> iGoogle: 姨姨，乃理解错啦
<imtxc> iGoogle: 这样啊，明白了 adam8157
<imtxc> hamo: 中老年妇女之友？
 * adam8157 hamo 口味真重
<onlylove> 那该怎么理解呢？
<iGoogle> 我没说错吧。蛋蛋就这意思。你看。 hamo
<hamo> imtxc: 萝莉控，怎么可能是中老年妇女之友
<imtxc> hamo: P 刚才你已经暴露了，而且，你控萝莉，但是你是大妈们的菜
 * adam8157 看两篇文档, 各种commit的格式要求...
<hamo> adam8157: 壕
<imtxc> adam8157: kernel的commit么
<iGoogle> imtxc: + 总结得不错
<adam8157> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> 哇
<MeaCulpa> hamo: lol
<adam8157> iGoogle: 酷胖比我高很多的
<imtxc> hamo: 花旗的大妈更牛啊，居然在微信上找附近的人给办信用卡
<iGoogle> adam8157: 不是吧。酷胖那重量，要是再高，岂不是要吓死人了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 求照片
<adam8157> iGoogle: 他接近1.9的貌似
<iGoogle> 有参照物的照片
<iGoogle> 。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 跟入狱照片似的
<iGoogle> 对
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 要不，我找乐乐要
<hamo> imtxc: 昨天公司还来个小招招的，求办卡都快跪求了
 * hamo 求库胖果照
<iGoogle> 自己公布的，可以选好点的。 MeaCulpa
<imtxc> 难道现在银行还有办卡任务么？ 年底完不成了？ hamo ?
<hamo> imtxc: 年底？这不是已经年初了么？
<iGoogle> nnnnnd 都比我高。吃什么长出来的。
<freeflying> imtxc: 花旗信用卡这么好办？
<imtxc> o~ 那就是这个月在敢去年的进度，最后一次机会
<hamo> freeflying: 非常好办
<hamo> freeflying: 拿你的名片去就行
<freeflying> hamo: 哦，你们都办了？
<hamo> freeflying: 没...
<freeflying> hamo: 我名片上地址在上海
<freeflying> lol
<hamo> freeflying: 年费略高
<imtxc> hamo: 没有年费吧
<freeflying> hamo: 不免年费的啊
<iGoogle> 在国内的银行，骗你没商量。不平等的
<freeflying> kao, 现在到处都能听到人聊openstack, 看来这个泡泡很快要破了
<hamo> freeflying: 花旗两种卡，一种礼享，这个免，但是门槛是刷3W
<imtxc> hamo: 2W
<freeflying> hamo: 3w,好多啊
<hamo> freeflying: 一种礼程，就是白金卡，这个貌似不免
 * imtxc 白金都坑爹啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 白金不是很NB的吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 估计你们成功人士才能N起来…… 而且白金卡不开通也要年费……
<hamo> freeflying: 花旗的白金，基本就是航空公司的会员卡，里程兑换非常给力
<freeflying> imtxc: 我没信用卡的
<hamo> freeflying: 适合你这个飞来飞去的gsf
<hamo> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 我有张开通了的在超市买了几次泡面消了年费之后就再没敢用，自制力不够，玩不起。
<imtxc> hamo: 话说招招的那个运通卡很漂亮的嘛
<hamo> imtxc: 量力而出就可以了...那天在公交车上听一个妹纸跟电话里哭诉刷太多被银行罚息什么的，什么再也不办信用卡了什么的
<hamo> imtxc: 能控制自己也是一种修炼啊
<imtxc> hamo: 恩，我已经控制住不动它了。
<hamo> imtxc: 银联膏药毁了那张卡
<imtxc> hamo: 其实没明白那个除了提前一个月花钱之外，有别的好处么
<hamo> imtxc: 国外很多卡有现金奖励的...国内的，除了点积分外，我也想不出其他的了
<imtxc> hamo: 那个膏药毁了所有的卡…… 也不知道弄背面的
<BigOne> iGoogle: 话说，yaaic有语音提示么？
<imtxc> hamo: 国外卡办不了吧 得是大豪才行？
 * imtxc 还没见过国外的信用卡什么样子呢
<hamo> freeflying: 你有外卡吧？ cc imtxc 来看大壕
<imtxc> freeflying: 放张图看看 外卡什么样子的
<imtxc> 其实我想请教请教既然大家都说国外的电话很便宜，那么能不能买个国外的卡在国内漫游……
<imtxc> 这样不是也就能用一些只支持国外手机号码的业务了么
<vikey> 人家给你打电话是国际长途吧...
<imtxc> vikey: 双卡
<vikey> 布吉岛....
<iIlL10Oo> 漫游费 20元/分钟
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 那么贵啊
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 如果是移动的,还要收取接听费5元/分钟
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 也对，是不是那些手机到了国内，还得用中国移动的网络，所以还得给中国移动付费
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 如果用卫星信号,就收取卫星中转费
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 明白了
<MeaCulpa> http://blogs.wsj.com/source/2013/01/29/philips-exits-consumer-electronics/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Philips Exits Consumer Electronics - The Source - WSJ
<MeaCulpa> wow Philips都掉头了
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/mruby/mruby/blob/master/build_config.rb
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: mruby/build_config.rb at master · mruby/mruby · GitHub
<MeaCulpa> 去和GE Seimens抢好买卖了
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/37241/chinahr-negotiations
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ type:
<onlylove> 中华英才没落了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 国内的都没落了吧
<MeaCulpa> 连帽帽众都去LinkedIn了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 前程还勉强活着
<Stifler|WORKING> 智联
<onlylove> 那不行
<MeaCulpa> cut -c 1-8 <<< LinkedIndian
 * hamo 国内流行的是非你莫属
 * hamo 招聘网站什么的弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> lol
<onlylove> 非你莫属不是娱乐节目么
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.opensourcerails.com/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Open Source Rails
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我早有linkedin的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦...加过我么...
<MeaCulpa> cut -c 1-8 <<< LinkedIndian
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 木有connection啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 难怪上面阿三这么多。。
<MeaCulpa> head -c 8 <<< LinkedIndian
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<MeaCulpa> head -c 8 <<< LinkedIndian;print
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿酱
<MeaCulpa> http://www.examiner.com/article/military-wives-bare-all-for-sexy-photo-shoot-slideshow
<iGoogle> linkedin又不能摇，搞哪为哪样。 gfrog
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Military wives bare all for sexy photo shoot, slideshow (Photos) - Detroit liberal | Examiner.com
<gfrog> iGoogle: 可以connect
<iGoogle> wives..
<iGoogle> gfrog: 搞一个linkgirls.com来
<gfrog> iGoogle: 乃需要linkedgays XD
<iGoogle> 那有啊。 openshit不就是。lol
<MeaCulpa> openshit...
<iGoogle> 常规说法，不理解？ MeaCulpa :D
<MeaCulpa> http://blog.csdn.net/jialisoftware/article/details/8251879
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ 如何使用Openshit开发项目和本地环境搭建 - jquery教程 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<iGoogle> ..
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> https://openshift.redhat.com/community/forums/openshift/can-i-use-tomcat-on-openshit
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Can i use tomcat on openshit | OpenShift by Red Hat
<iGoogle> 可怜的rh
<iGoogle> 笑死啊
<iGoogle> 难怪蛋蛋离开了
 * gfrog 起这么个怪名字，脑残死了。
<iIlL10Oo> make && make shit
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.oschina.net/news/37241/chinahr-negotiations
<^k^> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ type:
<MeaCulpa> 哈哈哈
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 刚才那人，是高级黑么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不知道，不是吧，煞有介事的
<iGoogle> 别人键盘不好。你怪他？
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.oschina.net/news/37241/chinahr-negotiations@shit
<^k^> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ 中华英才网不眠夜：员工抗议 与高管两度谈判 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<iGoogle> 不过，记得雕经常干这事情。装宝去黑
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 。。。新闻bot？
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 发错了
<palomino|working> 中华英才网的高管真逗，自己把自己裁了
<maplebeats> bluezd, 早～
<MeaCulpa> http://www.oschina.net/news/37241/chinahr-negotiations@shit
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 刚发过的url
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.oschina.net/news/37241/chinahr-negotiations@shit@@@@@@@@@@@@
<^k^> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ 中华英才网不眠夜：员工抗议 与高管两度谈判 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<MeaCulpa> 原来那么烂
<gfrog> adam8157: cherry上带红点就好了啊。 @_@
<imtxc> gfrog: 你不是圣手2么
<gfrog> imtxc: 这是神马梗？
 * imtxc å°´å°¬
<imtxc> gfrog: 你换键盘了？ 被睡了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> gfrog: 刚才我看到你说你收到税单了，又说cherry
<gfrog> imtxc: 莫联想，没关系
<imtxc> gfrog: o好吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 啥外卡
<imtxc> freeflying: hamo说你有境外信用卡 给瞅瞅呗
<freeflying> imtxc: hamo 说话你也信啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你觉得网快了没？
<archl> hamo: 这么晚才上班。
<hamo> archl: 木有啊裸姐
<hamo> archl: 上半天了
<archl> hamo: 。。。不准叫 裸姐。。。
<abine> 叫罗姐
<abine> lol
<imtxc> archl: 裸姐？
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 罗姐
<archl> imtxc:  。。。窝男。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> archl: 罗姐儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋儿
<abine> G挖
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦，塞饭了没？
<abine> G蛙
<archl> gfrog: 。。。人蛙君
<gfrog> hamo: 塞。。。
<freeflying> hamo: 用上新网络了啊
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋儿蛋儿
<gfrog> hamo: 乃用塞的？
<abine> 神马新网络
<freeflying> hamo: 明儿去公司感受感受
<abine> 可怜的蛤蟆
<archl> 。。。
<abine> 又被T了
<archl> hamo需要代理来了
<archl> 不是T，是B
<abine> 已经习惯被踢了
<abine> 不被T纠结
<abine> LOL
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃又欺负黑毛儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 我刚想跟黑毛儿说基狗有新果照在facebook了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: facebook nick
<imtxc> freeflying: 求 +o 保性命
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa yum肿么查哪个包儿是从哪个repo来的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃也是城管？
<hamo> freeflying: 侯总，求永久解救之道啊
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 你嫁给adam, 他就不t你了.
<hamo> gfrog: 你把所有的源都删了，然后一个一个加进去安装，加到哪个能装了就是从哪来的，我这办法NB吧
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 这才是永久解决之道.
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 不是已经嫁了么
<gfrog> hamo: 我想跟蛋蛋求帽子了。。
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: 哪怎么可能，这样对不起你跟不撸兄啊
<ilisp|boring> hamo: imadper_unhappy +1
 * ilisp|boring gaoji.......
 * hamo ...
<hamo> roylez_: 尾扎西
<freeflying> hamo: 好了，他欺负不了你了
<hamo> freeflying: lol
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛渣
<ilisp|boring> roylez_: tailing chairman
<roylez_> hamo: 我现在在解放区了
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> roylez_: 这么早就到解放区啦
<iGoogle> 目睹一场惨剧。幸好蛤蟆归顺了。
<ilisp|boring> ...
<roylez_> hamo: 开了半天会了
<abine> 主席去逛日月潭了么
<roylez_> abine: 不去
<abine> 在台北开会么？
<hamo> roylez_: 逛夜店了么？
<abine> 肯定逛了
<roylez_> abine: 这边吃的便宜，光顾着吃了
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<iGoogle> 偷吃？
<imtxc> roylez_: 拜解放席
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子
<iGoogle> 居然敢说解放区。踢了
<abine> 带点特产回来哈
<ilisp|boring> hamo: why roylez_ would lost his hat?
<hamo> roylez_: 你要帽子干吗？
<roylez_> hamo: 踢丫的
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆现在威武了。
<hamo> ilisp|boring: I don't know a
<abine> 要来T人
 * hamo 。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 你得罪了多少人了
 * hamo 日行一善
<roylez_> hamo: 日 行一善
<MeaCulpa> 日？ 行！ 衣？ 善！
 * MeaCulpa 中文博大
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<hamo> ...
<iGoogle> 勃 大
<iGoogle> 酷胖啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 分拆帝
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 怎么还没happy起来
<imtxc>  /mode imadper_unhappy happy
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 开心不起来.
<roylez_> imadper_unhappy: 为啥啊
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛...两个大拇指都被割伤
 * MeaCulpa 就拿几张复印纸
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有人和你私聊了?
<imadper_unhappy> roylez_: 找不到下家.
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 你还愁这个？
<roylez_> imadper_unhappy: ...
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 让主席或者神或者 adm收了你不就好了么
<roylez_> imadper_unhappy: 现在招聘收紧，我们这边只要top university的了.... 你问问胖子那边 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ?
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<MeaCulpa> imadper_unhappy: 我们grp急招intern...
<abine> 主席你在红帽？
<imadper_unhappy> MeaCulpa: 能转正吗?
<imadper_unhappy> MeaCulpa: 要本科吗?
<gfrog> hamo: /win 7
<imadper_unhappy> MeaCulpa: 实习有工资吗?
<MeaCulpa> imadper_unhappy: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> imadper_unhappy: 标准吧，80/h大概
<roylez_> imadper_unhappy: 可以，有工资
<imadper_unhappy> MeaCulpa: ... 贵组果断抛弃过我...
<\rs> 上海吗？
<MeaCulpa> imadper_unhappy: 想起来了...
<imadper_unhappy> roylez_: ... 80/h?!
 * gfrog @_@
<abine> 日元
<roylez_> imadper_unhappy: 瞎说的
<abine> LOL
<MeaCulpa> imadper_unhappy: 破处了...估计没戏
<imtxc> 80/h?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 胖子那边差一个
<abine> 80日元/H
<hamo> 80津巴布韦币/H
<imtxc> 求 intern
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 是上海吗？
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 恩，张江
<abine> 是海上的
 * MeaCulpa 张江算上海么...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 求intern
 * hamo 有电车有痴汉的地方就是魔都
<imadper_unhappy> MeaCulpa: 给我实习80/h, 让我说北京算上海的我都可以接受.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 外籍人士退散
<abine> 找个算命的给你算一下
<abine> 就知道了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: …
<imadper_unhappy> s/人士//
<roylez_> imadper_unhappy: 你在红帽留不下来么？
<imadper_unhappy> roylez_: 可以. 如果我能接受那个工资的话....
<ofan> hamo: 你咋知道
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: openshit
<roylez_> imadper_unhappy: 小窗告诉我
<MeaCulpa> imadper_unhappy: 你的原因如果是工资...还是别来了
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 也小窗告诉我
<hamo> ofan:  你看主席跟酷胖俩人，他俩就是上海
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: 也告诉我吧
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 直接告诉你都行, 20/h
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: ... 你不知道??!!!
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 我说留下来之后
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: 我说你留下来
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 一样.
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 你不知道??!?!!
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: P
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: ..
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: 我确实不知道啊
<\rs> 要是允许极短期，我也想玩两天
 * MeaCulpa 正在想下一个项目的机器hostname叫啥...想不出来就用你们这些机油id了
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 叫 jiyou 好了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: kupa号
 * gfrog 抢票失败。。
<abine> 叫雅典娜好了
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: jiyou是vios, 下面挂汝等若干
<roylez_> palomino|working: 死马
 * gfrog 只好动车了。
<palomino|working> =_= MeaCulpa
<hamo> gfrog: 你咋又抢票？你春节假要去环游世界？
 * palomino|working 戳主席
<abine> G蛙坐灰机啊
<gfrog> hamo: 回程啊骚年
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 真是 80/h ?
<abine> 回程就免啦
<gfrog> hamo: 你这家在帝都门口的体会不到我等北漂儿的痛苦啊。
<gfrog> abine: 灰机？刚起飞就得降落，太近
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我瞎说的....我忘了....
<abine> G蛙申请远程办公
<hamo> gfrog: 谁说我体会不到...回家的公交车也不好挤啊...
<gfrog> abine: remote?看情况吧，如果明天有票就在家多待一天。
<gfrog> hamo: 公交车。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 乃居然是帝都人儿
<hamo> imtxc: 不是...
<gfrog> hamo: 我自行车借你骑回家吧。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 25/h
<hamo> imtxc: 真不是，但确实有公交车回家
<imadper_unhappy> MeaCulpa: 叫 unhappy吧.
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 美元？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 魔都那么多学校还骗不过来个实习生？
<MeaCulpa> ofan:  rmb
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 恩，难
<ofan> …
<roylez_> hamo: 公司穷
<hamo> roylez_: 穷不穷我可不知道...名头响啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 18摸这么扣
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 錢太少了
<\rs> ofan: 18摸是什麼？
<hamo> \rs: 推荐去度度实习
<abine> IBM
<imadper_unhappy> bluezd: 求转组呀!
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: ...
<ofan> \rs: ibm
<abine> 布鲁胸
<hamo> \rs: 今年度度估计又涨了...
<\rs> hamo: 之前百度之星決賽，你們那的人都沒給我面試機會
<hamo> \rs: 实习价
<ofan> abine: 这是爱称你也随便叫
<ofan> \rs: 百度不识货啊
<hamo> \rs: 额...你面哪个组啊？
<abine> ofan: 呕饭
<bluezd> imadper_unhappy: 转租啥？
<imadper_unhappy> bluezd: 转组.
<\rs> hamo: 沒面，直接忽略非應屆的
<bluezd> imadper_unhappy: 你　？
<imadper_unhappy> bluezd: 想.
<abine> hamo: 求内推
<hamo> \rs: 哦，好吧...
<hamo> abine: 推哪？
<abine> 进去打杂
<hamo> abine: 度度，帽帽，CC我都行
<abine> LOL
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: cc你都行了?
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: 必然啊
<imtxc> hamo: 求各种推
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 内推我去cc的ceo吧.
<abine> 端茶水跑跑腿
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: 像你这么gaoji来CC肯定直接CEO了
<MeaCulpa> 死CC还不好好做Launchpad
<abine> ？
<bluezd> hamo: 求内推
<hamo> bluezd: 推妹
<hamo> bluezd: 好好在帽帽和 imadper_unhappy 相处
<bluezd> hamo: .... 求内推
<hamo> bluezd: 人家为了你连好工作都放弃了
<ilisp|boring> @_@
<ilisp|boring> jiyou
<bluezd> hamo: 求内推嘛，死鬼～
<hamo> bluezd: ...
<imtxc> BigOne: hamo 求内推
<ofan> ilisp|boring: cfy？
 * bluezd 求内推，内推　！！！！！
<ilisp|boring> ofan: ?
<imtxc> bluezd: 贵组也没人头了？
 * hamo ...
<bluezd> imtxc: 有，来吧
<imtxc> hamo: 度娘也行
<imtxc> bluezd: intern?
<bluezd> imtxc: 都有，intern regular
<imtxc> bluezd: 你是什么组来着
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 火坑呀...
<bluezd> imtxc: kernel
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 至少先离开现在的火坑，趁我还没被烧到
<hamo> imtxc: 说了让你给我简历啊
<ofan> bluezd: 有没有非kernel的
<imtxc> hamo: 啊 你说了么
<hamo> imtxc: 很早以前说过啊
<bluezd> imtxc: 我们组有 filesystem,networking and 伟大的 Errata
<imtxc> bluezd: 求推
<imadper_unhappy> bluezd: 求去贵组!
<imtxc> hamo: 好吧，求推
<bluezd> imtxc: 来吧
 * imadper_unhappy 一心想做伟大的 errata!~ lol
<hamo> imtxc: 简历拿来，不过我推荐你去 不撸兄那里
<bluezd> ofan: filesystem 有一些 user space 的东西
<bluezd> imadper_unhappy: 来吧
<roylez_> bluezd: 你在哪里发财啊
<ofan> 貌似rh用java
<bluezd> roylez_: 发毛财啊， RH
<bluezd> roylez_: 羡慕主席啊，18摸
<ilisp|boring> do you guys really have nothing todo?
<roylez_> bluezd: 摸毛，钱和女人都摸不到
<ilisp|boring> always chatting......
<ilisp|boring> imadper_unhappy: boring.......
<imtxc> bluezd: 贵组现在有的是哪个季度的人头啊？
<bluezd> roylez_: 那也羡慕，大公司
<imadper_unhappy> ilisp|boring: waiting for result.
<imadper_unhappy> il
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛我司显然灭有诱惑力，还不如帽帽
<roylez_> ilisp|boring: 渣c
<ilisp|boring> roylez_: xixi
<imadper_unhappy> ilisp|boring: 我刚才本来想, 跑测试的时候干点儿别的, 结果直接触发oom-killer了.
<ilisp|boring> imadper_unhappy: what's the size of RAM?
<imadper_unhappy> ilisp|boring: 1tb
<ilisp|boring> imadper_unhappy: 1TB....
<ilisp|boring> oom.......
<imadper_unhappy> ilisp|boring: 恩.
<ilisp|boring> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ilisp|boring> OOM in 1TB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<imadper_unhappy> ilisp|boring: 所以我现在不敢干别的了, 乖乖来聊天吧.
<ilisp|boring> shit!!!!!
<ilisp|boring> imadper_unhappy: gaoji........
<bluezd> imtxc: 你是要 regular 的职位把？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 把我司列表发imtxc啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 能曲线？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你发吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我还在敌营呢
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 贵摸不是在上海么，我没车票去面试……
<bluezd> imtxc: 什么意思？
<ilisp|boring> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> bluezd: 恩，regular
<imtxc> bluezd: 贵冒实习不是要没毕业的学生么
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
 * bluezd 开会
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 也有其他城市的，email拿来我就发
<imtxc> 比如轶业的 imadper_unhappy
<iGoogle> inexperience ordenzi
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 小窗之～
<MeaCulpa> gmail越来越烂
<freeflying> hamo: 你把adma 给气走了
<hamo> freeflying: 没，他干editor的活呢
<hamo> freeflying: 我这个破客户端，有了op都用不了...
<freeflying> hamo: 你没op啊
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 我只是把adam的op给取消了
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧...我还以为是我这个破客户端
<roylez_> freeflying: 给我帽子啊，没帽子踢人不方便啊
<freeflying> roylez_: 不给啊
 * imadper_unhappy ...
<freeflying> roylez_:  找 Destine
<roylez_> freeflying: 擦，不象话啊
<hamo> freeflying: 求永久帽子啊
<freeflying> hamo: 要帽子的都去找 Destine
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: gmail的测试都米国做的，怎么能够适应天朝的网络状况啊
<hamo> roylez_: 就没准备让天朝用
<MeaCulpa> http://ucarenya.com/doc/refer.htm
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Refer
<MeaCulpa> 我直接扒了多于信息上html...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 脚本帝
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
 * gfrog 焦急等包裹。
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席你进来得太快了，ip还是暴露了
<roylez_> happyaron: 哥在台湾，要黑就黑吧
<trying> roylez_: 你在哪裡?
<roylez_> trying: 台北
<trying> roylez_: 台北?
<trying> roylez_: 101 裡嗎?
<roylez_> trying: 南港
<trying> roylez_: 南軟裡面? :p
<roylez_> trying: 恩
<trying> roylez_: cool... 出差? XD
<imtxc> loc…………
<roylez_> trying: 是啊
<trying> roylez_: 辛苦啦, 要來幾天? 假日有沒到處去玩? :p
<roylez_> trying: 周日下午走，周末会四周转转
<roylez_> trying: 你要给我当免费导游么？
<trying> roylez_: 有打算到 101 附近晃晃嗎?
<roylez_> trying: 或许吧。不过对高楼没什么兴趣啊
<abine> 去吧
<abine> 看看那里的风水
<abine> 话说101是很迷信的建筑
<hamo> abine: 为何？
<abine> 选址
<trying> roylez_: 一天的話應該還夠... 去花蓮和太魯閣走走
<abine> 方向
<abine> 都是按照风水的格局来进行的
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席乃还在宝岛呢？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子啊
<abine> 包括动工破土的日子
<freeflying> roylez_: 找 Destine
<abine> 蛤蟆，越有钱的人越迷信
<roylez_> trying: 周日，行吗？我晚上6点的飞机，有时间吗
<roylez_> trying: 周日我还想去买些凤梨酥和牛轧糖
<freeflying> roylez_: 给我带个东西回来啊
 * gfrog 求明信片啊。 roylez_ 
<trying> roylez_: 看來蠻趕的...
<roylez_> freeflying: 给你带帽子？
<abine> 对神灵鬼怪之类的深信不疑
<hamo> roylez_: 求明星片啊
 * gfrog 求果照明信片儿啊。 roylez_ 
<freeflying> roylez_: 是你要帽子的，我不要的
<abine> 主席 求帽子
<hamo> roylez_: 求明信片啊
<trying> roylez_: 鳳梨酥打算買哪一家?
<abine> 主席我要帽子
<freeflying> abine: 绿色的？
<freeflying> lol
<roylez_> trying: 周六想去看看故宫和拜会下中正纪念堂
<roylez_> trying: 不知道啊，你推荐啦
<abine> 红顶帽子
<freeflying> roylez_: 101附件有家牛肉面很不错
<abine> 红顶软呢帽子
<roylez_> freeflying: 你都玩过了，还跟我说啥啊
<abine> 是不是康师傅的牛肉面啊？
<abine> 内牛满面
<freeflying> roylez_: 我没玩啊，之前每次去都是苦逼的开会
<freeflying> abine: 康师傅是手机好不好
<roylez_> trying: 有电话号码么？小窗告诉我，晚上我给你打电话....
 * imadper_unhappy 约炮...
<abine> 统一面面？
<abine> YP
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这里面有贵组么
<abine> 月票
<roylez_> abine: 看见YP就像揍人
<roylez_> abine: 上海人用来骂外地人的
<abine> 主席为毛？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛，我收到notes要去领卡，还没看清去哪里...notes就挂了
<trying> roylez_: 我知道的有幾家, 佳德, 微熱山丘, 17 號
<trying> roylez_: 佳德最常見, 送禮用
<roylez_> trying: 恩
<abine> 主席我不是上海的
<abine> 不懂魔都的哩语
<roylez_> trying: 小窗告诉我电话吧，晚上跟你细聊
<trying> roylez_: 微熱山丘建議到他店裡一趟, 有免費的茶和鳳梨可以吃, 長條型很不錯
<abine> 你们想HH
<roylez_> abine: YP -> 硬盘 -> 西部数据 -> WD -> 外地人
<trying> roylez_: 17 號則是比較有現代感, 藍色包裝, 適合送年輕族群
<hamo> roylez_: 求送凤梨酥啊
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆不吃素
<abine> 求林森北路的张小姐
<abine> 主席
<freeflying> roylez_: 去逛逛诚品吧
<freeflying> robbin: 101楼下的那家
<abine> 颠
<trying> or, 誠品信義店, 超大間的精品書店, 在市政府站樓上
<abine> 主席，出去记得带槟榔回来
<freeflying> trying: 不就在101楼下吗
<abine> 顺便带个槟榔丝丝回来
<freeflying> abine: 主席去看槟榔妹就没你啥事了
<abine> 带个南亚妹子之类的也行
<abine> LOL
<ilisp|boring> RavenChan: long time no see
<abine> 那里的南亚和东南亚妹子多的
<abine> 让人眼花
<abine> freeflying: 我们等着主席带点福利回来啊
<abine> 战利品
<ilisp|boring> gaoji
<abine> Lol
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 没
<abine> http://media.kingston.com/images/sidekick-landing-Support-bde4f9.jpg
<trying> freeflying: http://www.taipei104house.com.tw/images/epost/20101107063853502.JPG
<freeflying> trying: 那个距离真的就是楼下的距离啊
<freeflying> trying: 主要是台北太小了
<abine> 罗姐
<abine> 早
<archl> ab
<trying> freeflying: yes, 信義誠品跟 101... 差不多是從 95 樓走到一樓的距離
<archl> abine: 。。。
<abine> http://img14.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20130121/09/64436594201301210945122086765693250_000.jpg
<abine> 我有个这样的固态硬盘
<abine> 坏掉了
<abine> 系统无法识别
<freeflying> trying: 我之前住忠孝东路。每天都是走着去办公室
<abine> 找不到硬盘
<abine> 忠孝东路走九遍
<trying> freeflying: 我也是住忠孝東路 @_@
<abine> 那首歌你们听了吗？
<roylez_> trying: 忠孝路房子好贵，你这个壕人
<freeflying> lol
<trying> ..
<freeflying> roylez_: 台北市中心哟不贵的吗
<roylez_> trying: 昨天看到60坪的房子3000万，算不过来了
<abine> 都是壕
<hamo> 3000W？
 * hamo 拜壕们！
<freeflying> hamo: 台币
<abine> NTD
<imtxc> 台币也很多了 3000
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: roylez_ 求推～
<trying> 1人民幣 = 4.7485 台幣
<freeflying> imtxc: 一坪差不多3.3平方米
<hamo> 就按5算，也要600WRMB啊
<freeflying> 还是10
<freeflying> 记不清e
<trying> freeflying: yes, 2 塊日本那種塴塴米的大小
<trying> freeflying: 1.818 ç±³ * 1.818 ç±³
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊没看到坪这个单位
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，很宽泛的JD...
<freeflying> royl个我被口锅回来
<trying> imtxc: 台灣至今仍是使用日本的單位
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你来？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 来啥？
<freeflying> trying: pchome上买东西都可以分期，真好
<trying> imtxc: 我也是去到大陸才聽說過「平方米」 :p
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你们又招啥样的人啊，我去呗
<roylez_> trying: 坪和平方米是一个意思么
<trying> freeflying: yes, pchome 24 小時, 最快的話早上 10 點訂, 下午就到
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 推imtxc
<hamo> 求transfer to 湾湾！
<abine> ？？？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 推不动啊，今年都招满了...
 * hamo 求transfer to 湾湾！
<trying> roylez_: 坪是 2 塊日本塴塴米的大小, 剛好 1.818 x 1.818 米
<abine> 那里多是日本后裔吧
<imtxc> roylez_: 满了……？
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 管他呢,有list就推
<abine> 所以用日本的计量单位
<archl> 639.49 万 人民币
<imtxc> o……
<abine> 嗯
<fairywell28> ...
<abine> 土豪
<archl> 为啥都买楼呢。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我来好了，简历email给我
<fairywell28> heiheihei
<hamo> archl: 因为都是壕，只能靠买楼证明身份
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不过也只能推推，说不上话
<abine> 买法拉利
<archl> 找1万个基友去开辟新城市
<abine> 宝马
<archl> 哈哈
<abine> 嗯
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 恩，晚上简历给你～
<abine> 游泳过去
<imadper_unhappy> MeaCulpa: 等我下次找ibm的时候, 就求你推!~
<trying> abine: 二戰後幾乎沒有日本人留在台灣了 @_@
 * MeaCulpa 喝可乐去
<abine> 后裔
<abine> 话说是后裔
 * MeaCulpa 求推有20oz+ Diat Coke卖的地方
<abine> 要知道日本在那里50年了
<abine> 50年是个神马概念
<abine> 在那里生下几代人了
<roylez_> abine: 按揭买俩房子
<imadper_unhappy> kick imtxc
<abine> 在那时候出生的小孩子已经50岁的大爷了
 * MeaCulpa 求推有20oz+ Diat Coke卖的地方 | /Beijing/
<MeaCulpa> trying: 李登辉就是日本人
<abine> 正解
<abine> 怀疑那里N多人带有日本血统
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa: 在ibm了啊，恭喜！
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 拿到club公交卡了，傻...
<abine> 或者日本的DNA
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 送我
<abine> 哭胖 不是爽么？
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: ...who 啊 你
<abine> 你确定不是暗暗爽？
<MeaCulpa> 喜从何来...
<MeaCulpa> abine: 日本和我国一样没血统，血统搞不清，或者学者不承认自己学荣
<fairywell28> MeaCulpa: 您老记性不好了吧。。我前几天还和你聊过。。
<MeaCulpa> s/学荣$/血统
<abine> 从肚子里
<abine> 你有喜了
<MeaCulpa> fairywell28: 你怎么知道前几天我还没毕业呢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我这有免费可乐……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦？ Diet?
<fairywell28> 不知所云。。
<abine> 垃圾
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Fountain还是瓶装
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: diet是什么？易拉罐的
<abine> 免费可乐
<abine> 免费红酒还可以
<piggybox> 无糖可乐
<abine> 哈
<onlylove> 健怡么，有啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Fountain还是瓶装
<abine> 免费可乐不如喝开水
<abine> 免费红酒的才好
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哪里，啥城市？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 帝都，TI
<abine> 乡下
<abine> 肯定是乡下的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ... ! /Beijing/
<abine> 德州仪器不是要关门了吗
<onlylove> abine: 你家德州仪器才要关门
<MeaCulpa> 德州仪器魔都在招SA呢
<abine> 怎么还有这么好的福利
<imadper_unhappy> ti怎么可能关门?! abine
 * hamo 是说山东德州仪器厂么？
<abine> 话说TI斗不过高通
<palomino|working> lol
<imadper_unhappy> 德州扒鸡厂
<abine> 是吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你是德州仪器的？ 他家招SA...就是都要求那些合规的，乙方和外行显然干不了
<trying> abine: 想太多了, 並不是你們所猜測, 或是課本裡說的那樣
<trying> abine: 如果想了解台灣如何變成現在這樣... 建議可以看這個
<trying> abine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhSmasEa8V4
<^k^> trying 啥, ⇪ YouTube - NHK纪录片"歧视与同化"：日本治台50年
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我是外包了……我倒是想做SA，可惜人就让我作IT
<MeaCulpa> IT好，看的到妹子
<abine> trying: 看不到
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我只是和你说下，你随便想了，如果你能做TI的SA也称
<trying> abine: 這個影片難得客觀, 連很多親日的人都大罵影片的內容
<abine> NHK是日本的喉舌啊
<abine> 骂死也好
<MeaCulpa> 日本只有一个媒体
<MeaCulpa> 比中国都不如
<trying> abine: ya, 太客觀反而... XD
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: https://xjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?jobid=123615&jobreqlang=1&recordstart=1&jobsiteid=5197&jobsiteinfo=123615_5197&gqid=982&partnerid=25329&siteid=5197&type=mail&Codes=JOBBOARD-GLASSDOOR
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Texas Instruments - Job details
<trying> abine: 找看看 "歧视与同化" 應該有這個影片
<MeaCulpa> Solaris => Linux的，前者太老后者太烂
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 日本官方只有一个，很多民办的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 哦...
<abine> 可以说那里的人快要被同化完了吧
 * MeaCulpa Coke break
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: regular，不错啊，我只是contractor
<trying> abine: 看完影片再說吧 XD
<abine> 要是不肯同化的估计也被处决了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我这边主要看到的就是红帽和suse
<abine> 也留不到现在了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那你去apply这个好了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这边有个
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩现在所谓Linux都这个
<MeaCulpa> 哎，还要忍受恶心的Coke Zero
<abine> VPN关键时刻登录不上
<abine> 神马垃圾VPN服务
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我没搞过solaris
<abine> 老提示VPN连接登录失败
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: x86版的也没搞过
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: coke zero和diet coke配方一样，就是比例有点区别
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 而且这边权限很少了，基本都在达拉斯或者印度那边
<abine> 可乐就是糖水加碳酸
<fenbox> hello world
<onlylove> 不是很喜欢可乐，立顿的红茶和绿茶又难喝的要死
 * ofan vpn 9rmb/月
<\rs> ofan: 有什麼簡單的可實現的 chatterbot
<ofan> \rs: chatterbot？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: zero是木糖醇的
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: diet不是
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: abine 我只是取其水，可乐的样本时间比较长，放心些...不过到了国内...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 到了国内什么木糖醇，统统换成代用的
<onlylove> 不过TI貌似在手机芯片确实不咋样
<onlylove> 年会的时候说的是嵌入式
<onlylove> 不知道这个嵌入式包括手机不
<iGoogle> ti的mcu也不怎么样。
<onlylove> 这边就是430
<iGoogle> 上传有2M多。yunio
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在都是Snapdragon了吧
<iGoogle> onlylove: 头几天，来了6个ti的，被我说回去了。我让他们用430的抗干扰问题说服我，至今没下文了。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 但是DSP应该还是TI老大，现场工控芯片啥的？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你吓走花花草草了
<iGoogle> ti的mcu只是玩具
<iGoogle> 都是草，带一个花
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没怎么和他们聊天，这边可能电源芯片多点
<iGoogle> ti以前搞ad芯片，做得好
<abine> 众仙子捧月
<onlylove> 据说，仅仅是据说，小米要买TI的芯片
<onlylove> 不知道谈的怎么样了
<MeaCulpa> 我国人真有钱...
<iGoogle> 那小米会死机大增的。
<archl> 。。。李登辉原来曾经是共产党人。。。
<archl> lol
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 没看见成分里有木糖醇，多了个安賽蜜吧。我觉得coke zero味道更接近普通可乐
<iGoogle> 虽然不是一类芯片
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: o...
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 反正我不喜欢
<piggybox> archl: 对啊，他对蒋经国承认过“曾经”是共产党
 * archl 现在还是觉得，喝水最好了 -没有副作用。在摄入量较多情况下也不难受。
<iGoogle> nnnd 600M的视频，就传完了
<iGoogle> 水中毒 archl
<archl> iGoogle: 没关系。我喝奶，尚可以 1.5L，水2L是没问题。、
<archl> iGoogle: 那些喝酒的不都水中毒了。。。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 阿斯巴甜
 * MeaCulpa 变节喝Pepsi light...
<archl> MeaCulpa: pepsi 卖的更多不是
<MeaCulpa> archl: PEPSI便宜，量大，还有大瓶子light
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 这个两者都有吧
<MeaCulpa> archl: 魔都没有20oz 的Diet
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 魔都没有
<archl> MeaCulpa: 这两家认为这种竞争已经对等了。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 所以也不打什么价格战
<archl> 全凭宣传/渠道
<MeaCulpa> PEPSI便宜
<archl> MeaCulpa:  20oz 好多啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 1天一瓶？
<archl> 哪里都是啊。
<archl> 就是价格仅仅靠拢
<archl> 紧紧
<iGoogle> 这边没人喝可乐的。。都是雪碧。
<archl> pepsi 就算同等价格，也不会输 0 。但是为啥呢。
<archl> iGoogle: 雪碧的说 - 柠檬味甜汽水。
<huntxu> gfrog: 有錢蛙
<MeaCulpa> archl: 一天2+
<huntxu> archl: 富二代
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 胖胖
<archl> huntxu: 唉？
<huntxu> iGoogle: 賣萌神
<archl> huntxu: 我要是有收入就好了
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴樂樂
<archl> huntxu: 我要是不工作就有收入就好了
<imtxc> 雪碧不错嘛
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<huntxu> hamo: 毛毛
<huntxu> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<iGoogle> 这嘘嘘。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<hamo> gfrog: 蛙蛙
<archl> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> archl: 學資本家，請人幫你工作
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 胡子
<archl> hamo: 话说有胡子的还真不多 =} yunfan
<kevinstar__> archl, 现在不是有让电脑在线然后收钱的东东吗
<archl> imtxc: 你不是不讨论吃的吗～
<archl> imtxc: 欺负你
 * hamo 叫胡子却没有胡子，果然是缺什么就起什么名字啊...我不仅联想起了蛋蛋
<huntxu> imadper_unhappy: 你有什麽unhappy的事情
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 我现在不敢喝碳酸饮料了，该喝茶
<huntxu> imadper_unhappy: 說出來大家happy一下
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子渣渣
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 喝农药啊. ..
<huntxu> hamo: 神聯想
<gfrog> hamo: 难怪乃总被黑，原来是缺黑。。
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 又不是中国那些绿茶。。。
<hamo> gfrog: 蛋蛋不来啦...他说没有帽子护体，不敢来
<huntxu> 蛋蛋五行缺蛋,,,
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 锡兰红茶？
<huntxu> hamo: lol，被剝奪了？
<gfrog> hamo: zeze
<abine> 蛋蛋的帽子呢
 * hamo 什么都不知道...lol
<abine> 丢了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 我家谁喝饮料，我就骂谁的。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 不是營養快線麽
<iGoogle> 只准喝茶。
<abine> 被风吹了
<abine> 神，要是你老爸老妈喝呢
<iGoogle> 那早过了。 huntxu
<abine> LOL
<iGoogle> 都不喝
<abine> 你小老婆喝呢？
<abine> 你骂么？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 为啥
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 水干净么...
<iGoogle> 没了，你介绍个？
 * hamo 目击！
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: chai...这个应该算印度红茶吧
<abine> 叫主席帮你带个南亚妹子回去
<iGoogle> 饮料不健康的。
<abine> 神
<abine> 饮料营养丰富啊
<iGoogle> 丑死的
<hamo> 姨姨喜欢印度的？
<abine> 加快基因突变的速度
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: chai就是茶
<archl> 不喝饮料， 只吃饮料制作的食物。
<iGoogle> 喝茶都要分四季
 * archl 连泡茶都不会 -被批
<abine> 毒药吃多了，到最后是百毒不侵
<archl> abine: 死之外
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 去年我在兰州吃那个，手抓，很爽
<abine> 如同眼镜王蛇一样
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 反正我买些organic的chai泡了加牛奶
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那些都是重口。
<archl> 兰州手抓肉？
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 奶+茶不健康，鞣酸
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 你被南蛮子误导了
<abine> 笔记本硬盘快要挂了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 自己google去
<abine> 求送新硬盘
<archl> MeaCulpa: 调查。研究。
<abine> 500GB或者1T的随意送
 * archl 现在真的什么都不能信了。
<abine> 固态硬盘也行
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 手抓当然爽，特别是快到兰州西站小西湖那有一家  非常火
 * MeaCulpa 现在广告居然拿鞣酸出来说是好东西
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那家有点贵
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 兰州大学后门大婶最牛
<archl> abine:  哦。我有 120GB 的
<archl> abine: 并口的
<archl> 就是 IDE 的要
<abine> 新西兰出的牛奶有二聚氢胺
<archl> imtxc: 兰州人？
<abine> archl: 用不了
<abine> 我的是sata的
<abine> SATA接口
<archl> abine: 有什么关系，用塑料袋加热一次食物你就摄入了大量类似物质。
<archl> abine: 你一呼吸燃烧的塑料同样
<abine> 话说我从来没有喝
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 兰州好吃的东西在小地方更多，犄角旮旯里面，一般人找不到的
<abine> 也没有加热塑料袋的
<archl> imtxc: 全世界都一样。
<archl> abine: 额。你买塑料袋食物是买凉的么。
<abine> 进攻就是最好的防守！！！过年回家准备对那些爱八卦的亲戚邻居先发制人：夫妻关系和谐么？更年期过渡顺利吧？退休金有多少？炒股赚了没有？孩子学习成绩怎么样？有没有给孩子结婚买房？......
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那些拉面也不错，但是营业时间太操蛋
<abine> 我都是用碗装的
<abine> 很少打包回来
<abine> 吃了才回来
<abine> 哈哈哈
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 拉面在兰州是早餐
<abine> 没有丢苍蝇了吧？
<imtxc> 最晚是午餐，12：30之后吃拉面的，一定是外地人
<abine> 晚上呢
<abine> 是不是拉面店都关门大吉了
<abine> 晚上吃神马？
<abine> 在兰州晚上吃神马？
<imtxc> abine: 下午都没有，还晚上
<abine> 靠羊去
<imtxc> 上海租房子什么的，比北京还要贵吧？
<abine> 烤羊去
<archl> 兰州比西安还往西啊。
<abine> imtxc: 看你在哪里租了
<imtxc> abine: 这倒是
<archl> 额。去的最西面是北京。
<abine> 你要是在偏僻的地方
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 搜了一下鞣酸绿茶里有，红茶里被发酵氧化掉了。鞣酸有抗肺癌效果，不过会导致食道癌和口腔癌。。。
<abine> 就便宜了
 * archl 到过的最西边 --- 竟然是北京。。。
<imtxc> archl: 陕西西边就是甘肃嘛
<archl> imtxc: 离我太远了
<imtxc> archl: 恩
<imtxc> archl: 西边没什么好的
<archl> imtxc: 沙漠好
<imtxc> archl: 穷山恶水出刁民
<archl> imtxc: 高原好
<abine> 空气好
<abine> 木有污染
<abine> 对吧
<abine> 实际上不见得那里的空气就很好
<archl> imtxc: 你说穷山/恶水 - 是城市么。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 红茶里还是有一点点的
<abine> 现在到处有污染了
<archl> abine: 有人的地方就有污染
<abine> 喝葫芦茶吧
<imtxc> archl: 城市也好不到哪里
<abine> 保证你们没有喝过葫芦茶
<archl> imtxc:  。。。你刚才迟钝了。
<archl> abine: 人参茶
<imtxc> archl: 恩，在干别的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 敲错 @@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ..
<abine> 不是人参茶
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 每次都忘输入法。。。
<archl> imtxc:  穷山 （= 住宅楼）恶水 （不做解释）出刁民
<abine> 等于//////////////
<onlylove> piggybox: 绿茶也分炒青和烘青，嗯，不一样的工艺，好像炒青的不适合老年人
 * archl 该溜
<abine> 喝茶要有好水
<abine> 没有好水
<abine> 只会浪费茶叶
<onlylove> 这边只有纯净水，桶装的
<abine> 要那种清泉水
<abine> 泡茶是最佳的
<MeaCulpa> 最关键是看那里是否缺人...不差人的时候神都不要，差人的时候猪也要
<onlylove> 算了，还是别喝茶了，省得被批浪费茶叶
 * MeaCulpa 呀频道错了
<trying> MeaCulpa: make sense
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 此话有理
 * MeaCulpa 回家就灌两口智利红酒，便宜
 * gfrog 于是就有了猪一样的队友
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 有道理
<imtxc> gfrog: 求给基娃当队友
 * MeaCulpa 同求
<abine> 现在太冷了啊。。湿了冻一块儿了咋办。。RT @ForsakenRei: 野战吧，房费省了 RT @heejunjin: 现在还是要花钱的吧。。至少房费吧。。RT @izhaomin: 竟然是花钱的RT @ks_magi: 啪啪啪什么的对男人来说太简单了好不好、几百 rmb 嫖一次
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃没机会了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃也没。
<abine> ？？？
<imtxc> gfrog: 基会这么少
 * gfrog 没HC啦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 除非你们开分舵
<MeaCulpa> HC才是真理...
<abine> 推上都是蛇鼠一窝ua
<abine> 啥都有
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 圣、加州分舵
 * MeaCulpa 外企招聘基本就这个规律： 倒数地3个HC是给猪的，倒数第二个是给神的，最后一个给自家兄弟
<trying> MeaCulpa: HC 是指什?
<MeaCulpa> trying: gfrog 解释
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: SAN Jose?
<gfrog> trying: Hell’s Chance
<imadper_unhappy> 求倒数第三个hc!
<trying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 圣、北加州分舵。 @@
 * gfrog 干活，每天得有1小时有点效率 @@
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 还是最有一个hc好
<roylez_> gfrog|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1e1ariovg3nj.jpg
<gfrog|working> roylez_: 尾席
<abine> Ubuntu怎么生成一个二维码图片“？”
<gfrog|working> roylez_: 乃应该发给 hamo 和 bluezd
<abine> 以前好像有个生成二维码的软件来的
<abine> 很简单
<imtxc> abine: qrencode
<abine> 这是命令行的
<abine> 好像有个是图形界面的哦
<imtxc> abine: 能用就行吗
<abine> 我以前有用过
<abine> 给忘记了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 操作完之后等着就可以了？
<abine> http://hellohostnet.com/
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ Hello, Host!
<liangchao> test message
<liangchao> hi,
<^k^> liangchao, 好.. . ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 10.30天
<liangchao> whoami
<abine> 还有几天就过年了
<abine> 纠结啊
<liangchao> /whoami
<abine> 回家不能上网
<liangchao> what's your plan?
<abine> 回家吃粽子去
<liangchao> use your phone
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: en
 * liangchao 
<BigOne> abine: 不是端午吃粽子么？怎么过年也吃么？
<abine> 肉粽子
<abine> 过年才有的年粽子
<abine> 绿豆和猪肉，加上糯米，还有特制的酱料
<abine> 以及粽子叶
<imtxc> abine: 没吃过粽子，这个还有荤的？
<abine> 有啊
<piggybox> imtxc: 南方有，北方没有
<abine> 好吃
<imtxc> piggybox: 这样啊
<abine> 在超市买，一个16块钱
<abine> 太贵了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北方的肉棕比较少。
<abine> 小小的一个要16块钱
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我吃过肉棕，也做过。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 感觉肉棕还挺好吃的。
<abine> 嗯
 * pity 请教：如何让 vim 编辑一个 .rb 文件时 tab 变为 2 个空格，而编辑 .py 文件时 tab 变为 4 个空格？
<imtxc> 一个16？ 吃几个能饱？
<imtxc> pity: autocmd
<abine> 两个吧
<abine> 要是我们自己家里做的粽子，你一个粽子要全家人吃
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有 ftplugin 吧？
<abine> 才能吃的完
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 要多大啊？
<night_> 遇到个问题啊
<night_> mysql的
<abine> 一个大粽子要好几斤呢
<abine> LOL
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那岂不是和我老家的大列吧面包一样大了？
<imtxc> pity: autocmd FileType css setlocal ts=2 sts=2 sw=2 expandtab这样
<night_> mysql的generic版本和redhat debain版本有啥不同呢
<fenbox> 好几斤。。。
<abine> 嗯
<pity> imtxc: 多谢！
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大咧吧。
<imtxc> pity: lol
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我好奇，大粽子是怎么做熟的？
<imtxc> 好几斤一个粽子，那一个都吃饱了
<fenbox> 一锅煮一个吗
<abine> 一个大大的锅煮
<abine> 要煮很多个的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 煮多久？
<BigOne> abine: 貌似不错啊，有机会想尝尝
<abine> 一整个晚上吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 很多家合在一起吗？
<BigOne> abine: 走了，see you
<abine> 自己家煮啊
<abine> 每家每户都包粽子的
<abine> 过年的时候
<night_> ？
<night_> 没有人打理我
<abine> 粽子可以放好久
<abine> 冷天的时候
<abine> night_: ///
<abine> 通用的版本是要自己编译的吧
<night_> abine, - -
<abine> 应该是个源码包而已
<night_> abine，没啊，他是一个rpm包
<abine> 要回来自己编译的
<abine> debian那个是可以直接安装的DEB包了
<abine> 是打包好的了
<night_> abine, so苦难
<abine> RPM也是可以回来安装的
<abine> 看你用的是什么发行版的而已
<night_> 你的意思是rpm是源代码包，他写的rpm调用编译脚本？
<abine> 不是啦
<abine> RPM分明是编译好的了
<abine> 是可以安装在红帽子之类的版本
<abine> 用RPM包管理的发行版应该都能安装
<abine> 比如FEDORA
<night_> abine, 阿
<night_> 我的意思是，他在确定的红帽版本的linux上编译出rpm
<night_> 然后发布出出来？
<night_> 可是他是只有一个Generic啊
<abine> 就是通用的啊
<abine> RPM的发行版通用
<night_> RPM发行通用版？
<night_> 可是万一内核不一致
<night_> 或者库版本有问题呢
<night_> 通过rpm依赖解决是么。。
<abine> 那会有提示的
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 会自动提示依赖问题
<abine> 你用的什么发行版/
<night_> 我用ubuntu
<night_> 但是现在的需求是
<abine> 那你用DEB的就行了
<abine> 不用折腾
<night_> 我们的2进制bin版本要发布到多个不确定的系统上
<night_> 我就看了看mysql是怎么发布bin
<abine> 编译打包啊
<night_> 发现他有一个generic，可是我们自己编译出来的bin，换到别的系统上有时候就崩溃啊
<abine> 构建一个编译环境
<night_> 不能源代码发布
<night_> 只能2进制发布，boss要求
<abine> 然后打包
<onlylove> night_: 你应该看ff
<night_> onlylove, ff？是么字
<abine> 火狐
<abine> ？
<onlylove> night_: firefox的linux版，有tgz格式，解压直接用的二进制
<night_> 解压直接可用？
<night_> 这么神奇
<onlylove> 就是编译好了的
<abine> 绿色版本
<abine> 就是那样子了
<abine> 所有需要的依赖都在包里面了
<abine> 苹果的软件就是那样弄的
<abine> DMG
<night_> 所有的依赖都在里面了？
<abine> 所以苹果的软件是很胖的
<night_> 但是依赖都带走不会有问题吗
<night_> 依赖的依赖怎么解决
<night_> 依赖的依赖的依赖呢
<night_> 不同的内核
<night_> 不同的glibc
<abine> 那些软件都是设定好调用自己包内的依赖库文件
<onlylove> night_: 你问FF开发怎么打包的
<abine> 去WIKI看
<night_> onlylove, 问问FF？
<night_> wiki会有么？
<abine> 开发者论坛上肯定有开发指南
<abine> 之类的
<abine> 如何构建开发编译环境
<abine> 如何打包
<abine> 如何命名
<abine> 如何发布
<onlylove> night_: 还有android的sdk，那个也是解压就用的，但是需要java环境
<night_> ok去wiki看看
<night_> 嘿嘿，貌似有解决方案了
<onlylove> night_: 提醒下，如果代码太烂，应该没多大帮助
<night_> onlylove, 代码太烂。。。
<night_> 跟代码烂有么子关系
<onlylove> 代码质量越好，打包的体积越小，不然你就真的得把依赖的依赖一起包进去
<night_> 之前也是把依赖打进去的
<night_> 但是发现不同版本的glibc就完蛋了
<onlylove> 那简单，问题扔给用户，需要某某版本的glibc
<fenbox> 如何创建 irc 的 channel 啊？
<night_> onlylove, 客户是中国移动
<night_> 他们不会升级操作系统这么困难的操作
<onlylove> night_: 那就用他们的操作系统的glibc
<night_> 开发用的是最新的glibc。。。。
<trying> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/asia-pacific/china/130129/beijing-clean-air-act-be-proposed-toxic-smog-returns
<^k^> trying ⇪ ti: Beijing: Clean Air Act proposed as toxic smog returns | GlobalPost
<night_> 包括boost。。。也是最新的
<onlylove> night_: 要不就写通用的
<onlylove> night_: 不管哪个版本的glibc都能正常运行
<night_> onlylove, 写通用的？onlylove哥你不会是建议自己实现基础库吧
<onlylove> night_: 这就是好代码和一般代码的区别
<night_> onlylove, 不管哪个版本的glibc都能用这个，是不是得去研究不同版本之间的差异撒。。。
<onlylove> night_: 这个我不知道，我不是搞开发的，我只管装软件，有的软件需要特定软件包，有的软件直接拿来就用
<night_> onlylove, nice。。。
<onlylove> night_: 但是你可以建议用户升级系统
<onlylove> night_: 如果不能，就只能在客户的系统上开发
<night_> 不能升级，如果升级还不如拿代码过去编译一份啊
<onlylove> night_: 实际上firefox的tgz版本也是有需求的，但是系统里面应该都有
<onlylove> night_: 就是说，不管用户用什么wm，都可以用
<onlylove> night_: 但是xorg是必须的
<night_> onlylove, 么有头绪啊
<night_> onlylove, 很纠结
<night_> onlylove, oracle那边的数据库竟然每一个内核每一个glibc版本都有一个bin版本
<onlylove> night_: 那你就照着oracle做了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> oracle
<onlylove> night_: 老板又没说要你发几个包
<night_> onlylove, 不美观
<onlylove> night_: 你大不了一个glibc发一个
<night_> onlylove, 另外我也想知道为啥就不行
<night_> onlylove, mysql是有generic的rpm的
<onlylove> night_: 我不知道为什么不行，但是你觉得不美观，就想办法解决，至少现在能用
<hamo> night_: 一个包一份奖金
<night_> 奖金个毛啊
<onlylove> night_: mysql的通用是源码
<night_> 源代码肯定是无敌的
<onlylove> night_: 我知道的就是，软件一般的三个包，rpm一个deb一个，然后源代码一个
<yunfan> adaam: 哥的chromebook到货了
<imtxc> yunfan: 上图
<onlylove> night_: 或者针对不同的发行版打包，每个发行版一个
<abine> chromebook就是个上网本
<abine> 对吧？
<night_> onlylove, rpm
<night_> 纠结，不行我得去抽根烟
<night_> 擦
<pity> imtxc: vim 可以把 tab 转换成空格吧？
<abine> night_: 肯定是要针对不同发行版打包的
<onlylove> night_: 你可以不打包rpm，用二进制
<night_> abine, 为么
<abine> 不然你就提供源码
<night_> onlylove, 只要是2进制可运行就是ok的
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 那样更麻烦
<abine> 安装的时候麻烦
<onlylove> night_: 用源码编译的就是二进制
<abine> 最好是配置一个脚本
<night_> 源代码发布被老板立刻否决
<abine> 点击一下
<abine> 输入密码
<abine> 就自动完成安装
<imtxc> pity: sure
<onlylove> night_: 你可以试试在你机器上编译，然后把编译好的包在别的机器上执行
<night_> onlylove, 已经试过
<night_> 发现不可运行
<night_> ldd发现是glibc版本不同
<night_> 是部分不可运行
<abine> 你编译出来的是针对你机器的包
<abine> 在别人的机子上就不能运行了
<abine> 你要针对不同平台编译
<abine> 构建针对不同平台的编译环境
<pity> imtxc: 我设置了，怎么看我按 tab 后上屏了一个制表符还是两个空格？
<abine> 比如x86
<yunfan> imtxc: 都一样的 有啥好上图的
<pity> imtxc: 我记得有个命令可以显示空白字符来着
<abine>  AMD64
<night_> 现在只是支持AMD64的
<night_> IA32和其他平台都木有
<night_> 现在就一个不同发行版不同libc就头大啊
<night_> 还有其他一些依赖
<imtxc> pity: set invlist?
<pity> imtxc: se list 就可以
<night_> 风掉
<imtxc> pity: .
<onlylove> night_: 只能说，你开发的时候用的包太新，没考虑实际环境
<night_> 一群win程序员来开发lin程序你说吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 晒开箱图嘛～
<hamo> yunfan: chromebook?
<onlylove> 重新开吧
<night_> 0 0
<imtxc> 哈哈
<onlylove> 或者把调用glibc的东西改掉
<night_> glibc是系统基础支持库了秦
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个本有什么特别的好玩的地方不
<onlylove> 就是调用旧版本的glibc
<imtxc> yunfan: 如果在器内，那个系统用起来很痛苦吧
<abine> imtxc: 没有
<night_> 除非是编译出来一个用地版本的glibc的2进制文件
<night_> 然后重新评估稳定
<night_> 然后发布
<abine> 那个是要联网的
<abine> 都是用谷歌的服务
<abine> 所以是很痛苦的事情
<abine> 连接被重置
<abine> 服务无法使用就悲剧了
<onlylove> night_: 然后试试在高版本的系统能不能正常运行，你不会想把glibc也打包吧？
<onlylove> night_: 还有个办法，就是amd和nvidia干的，.run文件，针对系统检测，然后编译包
<onlylove> night_: 要不要试试？.run貌似不是源码的
<night_> 。run
<night_> 这个是什么
<onlylove> night_: 你去下载nvidia或者amd针对linux的显卡驱动
<onlylove> night_: 然后就知道是什么了
<night_> 好，我去看看
<night_> 尝试一切可能
<onlylove> night_: 你这问题纠结很久了好像
<night_> 恩，上几周就问啊
<night_> 不过是在断断续续处理
<night_> 没集中去处理它啊
<abine> 看到论坛里大家都在如火如荼的讨论过年回家的事情，我却提不起劲儿。在南方工作两年都没回过家，就是觉得路途太长，一天一夜的火车不说，还要坐上半天的大巴，再转小面包车才到小镇上，最后还得乘三轮车才到我那旮旯角落的家。
<abine> 其实距离倒不是最重要的，今年真TM倒霉！交了个男朋友，本来满心欢喜，想着终于可以定下来了，还兴冲冲地告诉老妈说过年带回家给她看看。谁知道丫真不是人他妈生的，总是不带安全套，害得劳资只好一次次地去医院打孩子。花了钱不说，现在连身体都差得不行，哪有心情回家见父母！丫还跟我闹分手，说我总抱怨！尼玛分手就分手，跟老妈就
<abine> 说死贱人老害我去打胎就结了，必！须！分！真是毁在渣男的手里了！
<abine> 在论坛上看到的
<abine> 一个妹子在吐槽
<palomino|working> 乘三轮车...
<onlylove> abine: 你哪里看的那么倒霉的，天涯还是猫扑
<abine> http://bbs.chinabyte.com/thread-744690-1-1.html
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ 毁在渣男手里，今年不回家过年了！泪！泪！泪！ - BT大杂烩 - 比特论坛
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ 毁在渣男手里，今年不回家过年了！泪！泪！泪！ - BT大杂烩 - 比特论坛
<palomino|working> 就算不戴套。。难道不会吃点药-_-
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<palomino|working> 好像是广告帖
<onlylove> 马叔上当了……
<onlylove> 还好我没点进去
<abine> 好像是广告来着
<palomino|working> 确实上当了- - onlylove
<abine> 里面有好几个回帖推荐
<abine> 避孕药
<palomino|working> 没听说过
<palomino|working> 只知道毓婷
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 最好是安全一点
<abine> 不然早早当老爸老妈了
<palomino|working> 听说有长效的，埋在皮下的
<onlylove> 突然想起一个强贴，说小时候爸妈拿什么打你
<abine> 老妈子
<palomino|working> lol onlylove
<palomino|working> 对
<onlylove> 下班……回家
<abine> 打菜包
<abine> 今天适合打菜包
<abine> 玻璃菜
<abine> 酸辣红烧鱼
<abine> 加番茄酱
<Stifler|WORKING> ..............................................................
<abine> http://img.bbs.chinabyte.com/data/attachment/forum/201112/23/075634v46ac1otocop77j2.jpg
<night_> exit
<night_> exit（0）
<night_> logoff
<night_> return -1
<night_> shutdown
<night_> shutdown -h 0
<night_> 退出
<night_> 老子要退出IRC
<night_> 退出
<night_> 日
<wiiw> 百度“偷拍插件”通过GetDIBits对用户电脑屏幕截图： http://bbs.360safe.com/thread-497075-1-1.html
<^k^> wiiw 啥, ⇪ 全球首款“偷拍插件”曝光 偷偷上传用户屏幕截图 - 卫星杂谈 360论坛
<wiiw> http://baike.baidu.com/view/186.htm
<^k^> wiiw 啥, ⇪ 基尼系数_百度百科
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 看哥微薄
<yoo> 有没有在用Python的朋友，请教个关于web.py的问题。
<fenbox_> 一。一
<yoo> :-D
<yoo> 请教下web.py如何接收POST过来的xml
<yoo> 我用的是web.data()
<yoo> 接收过来好像是Str类型的，但是想要转换成xml应该怎么做呢？
<fairywell28> ..
<yoo> ...
<fairywell28> .toXml()
<yoo> 啊，str类型直接toXml()就可以吗？太好了，我试试
<fenbox_> 为什么我的昵称后面会多个"_"呢？
<archl> lol 我一个电话把个小媳妇吓的打电话求助。。。
<yoo> ...
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 怎么样？
<maplebeats> cleamoon,  悲剧中
<fairywell28> \..
<abine> http://img1.gtimg.com/5/586/58686/5868607_980x1200_0.jpg
<abine> 这个最大的苹果手机
<cleamoon> 顺便问个问题，一个坐标系中有n个点，在x轴上找一个点，使其与所有n点距离之和最小。这个怎么弄？
<abine> 函数
<cleamoon> maplebeats, y?
<cleamoon> abine, how?
<abine> 找函数方程式去
<cleamoon> abine, ???
<wiiw> 这是初中的几何题
<cleamoon> wiiw, not at all...
<wiiw> cleamoon: 难道是高中的？
<fairywell28> wiiw，这是一个典型的acm题目
<cleamoon> fairywell28, bingo
<fairywell28> 这个就是一个 steiner 树的模型
<cleamoon> 怎么弄呢？
<fairywell28> 好像是一个np问题，但是有还行的解法
<fairywell28> cleamoon, 你搜搜 steiner 树
<wiiw> 把所有点的x相加，得到一个平均值x1 ?
<abine> 用轴对称变换
<cleamoon> fairywell28, ok
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 她完全不理我
<abine> http://www.docin.com/p-47394318.html
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ 数学竞赛辅导系列专题（一）利用轴对称变换求最小值在初中数学竞赛中的应用举例 - 豆丁网
<abine> cleamoon: 看这个就是你要的
<maplebeats> 初中。。。
<void1> 你们数学，算法都好强啊
<cleamoon> abine, not really.
<wiiw> 把所有的x=x+y, 再取平均值x1
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 打电话了吗？
<fairywell28> 因为点不一定在 x 轴上
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 打不通。。。
<cleamoon> fairywell28, 题目要求在x轴上
<fairywell28> 我说n个点
<cleamoon> maplebeats, get a new sim card.
<cleamoon> fairywell28, oh... i'm looking steiner tree problem...
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 哎
<abine> N个点也是这样的
<wiiw>  all_xy.map{|x,y| x=x+y}.average
<wiiw>  all_xy.map{|x,y| x=x+y}.all_x.average
<fairywell28> 题目没说n个点都在x轴上，所以要考虑二维平面的情况
<namoamitabuddha> 谁写过查字典的脚本?
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: roylez
<namoamitabuddha> 我查的太麻烦, 打算用个脚本代替
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 看他的github
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 给下地址, 我不太清楚他的 github
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 就是他那nickname
<happyaron> github.com/roylez/dotifiles
<namoamitabuddha> Thanks
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 安装 stardict ，选择单词就有翻译
<wiiw> http://lifegoo.pluskid.org/wiki/EmacsStardict.html
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ t: 在 Emacs 里面使用 Stardict
<fairywell28> 我自己弄了个网站，用 abc.com 可以访问，但是 www.abc.com 不能访问，请问是域名解析还是哪里除了问题？
<namoamitabuddha> bin/dict?
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: 不用 emacs 抱歉
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] http://abc.go.com/ ?
<^k^> UbuntuTalk 啥, ⇪ ABC.com - Official Site of the ABC Network
<wiiw> fairywell28: 加了www算子域名了
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 他好像是从 youdao 上面抓的
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: y
<happyaron> espeak 发音
<happyaron> 其实可以自己改改发音部分，直接从网站上下载
<gfrog|working> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: espeak?
<fairywell28> wiiw，具体怎么改？
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: youdao 上可以抓发音的
<happyaron> gfrog|working: 额，你怎么还working
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 好像是 dict.youdao.com/dictvoice?word=
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，你改改发布出来我用。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我写过一个抓的脚本, 最近经常用
<happyaron> espeak 比较挫。
<wiiw> fairywell28: 把www开头的子域名，指向同样的ip
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 用来背单词的
<gfrog|working> happyaron: 因为还在公司呢
<wiiw> fairywell28: 还可以添加比如 mail.abc.com
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: python 我不懂
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 背单词用拓词，还可以。
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 额
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我用 anki
<fairywell28> 主机记录 	记录类型 	线路类型 	记录值 	TTL 	
<fairywell28> 	
<fairywell28> www
<fairywell28> 	
<fairywell28> A
<fairywell28> 	
<fairywell28> 默认
<fairywell28> 	
<fairywell28> 103.31.xxx.xxx
<happyaron> fairywell28: 额，看topic
<fairywell28> 	
<happyaron> fairywell28: pastebin
<fairywell28> 自动
<fairywell28> 	
<fairywell28> 	
<fairywell28> @
<fairywell28> 	
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 他开始复制了就停不下来了
<fairywell28> A
<fairywell28> 	
<fairywell28> 默认
<fairywell28> 	
<fairywell28> 103.31.xxx.xxx
<happyaron> ...
<fairywell28> 	
<fairywell28> 自动
<fairywell28> sorry，刷品了。。
<fairywell28> wiiw,你看看这个是我目前的设置，其中有 www A记录 ip
<fairywell28> wiiw, 但是用www还是解析不了。。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: anki 原来我都是手动输入词条
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 今天忽然想到可以写个脚本
<wiiw> fairywell28: 那就奇怪了
<fairywell28> wiiw, 好几天了。。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<wiiw> fairywell28: 3个w需要备案？用 tmp.abc.com 试试
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 词条选中就有翻译了
<namoamitabuddha> wiiw: 我要做个脚本, 这样就能 输入单词表 输出我要的形状
<fairywell28> wiiw, 谢谢了，我看看
<wiiw> namoamitabuddha: 好主意
<wiiw> good idea
<wiiw> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDYwMzY2MDEy.html
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 无法执行 ...
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<namoamitabuddha> 抓不来
<sdwii> 这都是在聊什么呢……
<sdwii> 都是在私聊么？人这么多，却好冷清……
<archl> maplebeats: 你毁了，去后悔吧。
<maplebeats> archl, 5555555555555555555555555
<archl>  maplebeats  或者像我这样的混蛋。
<maplebeats> archl, 怎么样的混蛋
<archl> maplebeats: 明白吗，独善其身 - 就是个逃避狂。
<cleamoon> fairywell28, ....看不懂steinter树的wiki.
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 等几天再打电话呗
<archl> cleamoon: 人家可能换电话
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 码盲比较麻烦啊, 好像是从 XML 上抓的
<maplebeats> archl, cleamoon 我会试试的。。
<archl> maplebeats: 那你就更悲了
<cleamoon> archl, 人家也可能整容，这样他就找不到了
<archl> cleamoon: 。。。你太疯了
<archl> cleamoon: 发个照片给我看看
<cleamoon> archl, 什么照片？
<archl> cleamoon: 个人照片啊。
<archl> cleamoon:  额。无语了？
<imtxc> lol
<cleamoon> archl, y?
<nopcall> 我把home打包了 89G 要用哪个来压缩能小于70G呢。
<nopcall> 现在在用xz。好慢啊。。几个小时了。都没压好
<cleamoon> 大家小心点呀，archl是基呀
<archl> 。。。你说出来都没人信
<cleamoon> archl, 你说出来就有人信了
<namoamitabuddha> 谁会 ruby
<archl> cleamoon: 额。不需要我说的有人信啊。
<abine> 打包
<abine> 等拿钱
<abine> 钱到手
<abine> 马上走
<abine> 走回家
<abine> 家里好
<archl> Jagdwurst 好久没来？
<pity> namoamitabuddha: 我今天转到 ruby on rails 了
<namoamitabuddha> pity: 如果只有一个元素, each 方法如何简化?
<pity> namoamitabuddha: 不懂，我只是转过来，刚开始学
<namoamitabuddha> pity: 我学也没怎么学就直接用了
<pity> namoamitabuddha: 我正犯愁呢，今天吐槽了一上午 ruby 的版本了
<pity> namoamitabuddha: 你用 ruby 哪些东西，做什么？
<namoamitabuddha> pity: 写查字典脚本
<imadper> ilisp|boring: still boring?
<imadper> ilisp|boring: have you fixed bugs?
<pity> namoamitabuddha: 呃，我们是要做 web 服务
<cleamoon> 一个有向无环无权图，怎么找到一条路径使其包含最多节点？
<namoamitabuddha> Bellman-ford?
<cleamoon> what?
<namoamitabuddha> O(VE)
<namoamitabuddha> 是不是效率太低
<cleamoon> 应该很慢
<\rs> topological sort + dynamic programming
<andyhuzhill> 人生苦短 我用python
<andyhuzhill> quit
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 了解 ruby 怎么解析 XML 么?
<imadper> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<^k^> imadper, 点点点. ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 10.10天
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: nokogiri，你看看能不能在 querystring 裏找些 type 之類的設法讓它返回 json
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 按照 \rs 说的做, okay
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: REXML 能否做?
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/dict
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: dotfiles/bin/dict at master · roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 类似 parseDict 那样的代码
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: findall 我不知道怎么做
<cleamoon> \rs, thanks
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 裝 pry （類似 ipython）用 ? String#upcase 之类快速查文档
<abine> 准备去冒险一下
<abine> 到一个从来没有去过的地方
<abine> 到一个陌生的城市
<archl> abine: 其实。没有什么。
<archl> abine: 只要你敢相信。
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 例如理想国这种没有去过的地方
<abine> 不是理想国度哈
<abine> 我是去现实生活中的陌生城市
<abine> 过年了
<abine> 这个去是有点悬
<abine> 因为要路过广州
<abine> 转车
<abine> 你懂的
<abine> 广州那里人多
<abine> 车站的人潮汹涌澎湃
<archl> abine: 哦。广东人问路挺好的。
<abine> 平时去木有问题
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 准备去制造惊喜
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我不清楚这种 //foo 究竟是什么意思. 临时做的, 对 XML 没有实现盘查过
<abine> 姐裸来啦
<abine> LOL
<jiero> 。。。
<abine> 快来围观
<soiamso> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac546092_2
<^k^> soiamso 啥, ⇪ 【魔法倾向】碟形世界系列第三部【开始邮政】下集  2 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<soiamso> 18:30 smoking gnu
<abine> 有谁有那个ACFUN娘的手办？
<abine> 淘宝上好像有卖哦
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: xpath
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 对
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 目前我完全是在做实验
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: http://paste2.org/p/2811202
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 不知道为啥会打印两份
<TianChaoLaiKe> 求助。有人在没？
<imadper> .
<TianChaoLaiKe> 这个更新需要花去 24.6 M 磁盘上总计 /boot 的空间。请在 8,477 k 磁盘上留出 /boot 空间。清空您的回收站和临时文件，用“sudo apt-get clean”清理以前的安装文件。
<TianChaoLaiKe> 这要怎么办？我上次看网上说删内核，结果电脑开不了机，后来从新装的系统啊
<TianChaoLaiKe> on one here?
<imadper> 很多人在, 没人理解你要干嘛/
<namoamitabuddha> TianChaoLaiKe: 如果不是很熟悉内核不要乱清理.
<TianChaoLaiKe> 更新不了啊
<imadper> TianChaoLaiKe: 你都没说你要干嘛.
<TianChaoLaiKe> boot分区不足了
<imadper> TianChaoLaiKe: 还是没说你要干嘛. 你要安装新的内核?
<imadper> TianChaoLaiKe: ??
<namoamitabuddha> TianChaoLaiKe: Ubuntu/Debian 只需要通过 APT 的办法去清理内核.
<TianChaoLaiKe> 清理不来啊，
<imadper> TianChaoLaiKe: 最简单的方法, 直接在synaptic里面搜索linux-image 然后把你以前的给删除就行了.
<TianChaoLaiKe> 嗯，我试试。
<namoamitabuddha> "未学会游泳前请勿下水"
<TianChaoLaiKe> 上次更新结果2了，把内核删了。
<imadper> "不下水, 如何学会游泳?"
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: :-)
<TianChaoLaiKe> 要喝两口水就会了。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 那句是 Hegel 用来嘲讽 Kant 的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不知道. 不认识那两个/
<onlylove> 不下水怎么学游泳……
<imadper> onlylove: 看看书和教学视频吧.....
<imadper> roylez: 坏席.. 我不开心呀...
<imadper> roylez: 你给我带个台湾辣妹回来吧. 要瘦的!
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: rexml 不友好……换掉吧
<imadper> roylez_: 不开心呀, 坏席...
<roylez_> rickz: ping
<imadper> roylez_: 你给我带个台湾辣妹回来吧. 要瘦的!
<roylez_> imadper: 渣渣
<imadper> roylez_: 渣渣也不开心....
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: HOWTO
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: ^_^
<imadper> TianChaoLaiKe: search the f**king web. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587462
<^k^> imadper ⇪ t: HOWTO: Remove Older Kernels via GUI - Ubuntu Forums
<jiero> imadper: 台湾女人多喜欢吵架。我不喜欢。
<roylez_> imadper: 等我吃完苹果再来骂你
<imadper> roylez_: 那个苹果是made in china的.
<imadper> jiero: ... 是吗? 我只想要漂亮的.
<imadper> bluezd: 早.
<bluezd> imadper: 早
<onlylove> jiero: 你哪里的女人没见识过
<jiero> onlylove: 美国的。
<jiero> onlylove: 非洲的
<jiero> onlylove: 多数欧洲国家的
<onlylove> jiero: 嗯，你见识过的哪里的最好
<jiero> onlylove: 额。和国家没关系啊。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: nokogiri?
<onlylove> jiero: 你总得有个大概，和什么有关系啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我喜欢过的有个香港的 - 其他的么。似乎都没太喜欢。
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 跟谁说话呢
<roylez_> jiero: 你还喜欢过袋鼠呢
<jiero> onlylove: 其实东南亚的也不错
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 我在看你的 dict.py
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 好老的脚本了，不写python好多年。不过这脚本还扎实，还能用，就一直没改写
<abine> 不行了
<abine> 电脑快要挂掉了
<onlylove> abine: 挂掉了换新的
<abine> 老是提示错误
<abine> 系统错误
<abine> 越来越频繁了
<abine> 想啊
<onlylove> 系统错误格式化硬盘
<abine> 想换新的
<abine> 老大
<abine> 现在我没有硬盘
<abine> 不能格式化
<onlylove> 为啥不能格式化
<imadper> bluezd: 早.
<abine> 我要把里面的数据保存出来才行
<abine> 硬盘不值值几个铜板的
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 用不着兴师动众吧? 他就是自己把自己内核误删除了.
<abine> 事实上我没有删除神马东西
<namoamitabuddha> 那咋出错啦
<abine> 开机老提示系统错误
<abine> 各种叫我打报告饿得错误
<abine> 比如输入法
<Freebuilder> 妈的，死也不要用广电局的网络！
<Freebuilder> 黑鸡巴慢！
<jiero> Freebuilder 而且不支持 Linux吧。。。上次我就是无法上网
<Freebuilder> jiero, 关 Linux 鸟事
<abine> 特别是一个叫做tracker-extract的进程
<jiero> Freebuilder: 哦说明你还是能连接的。
<abine> 老是提示系统错误
 * jiero 上次用，无论如何都连接不能。打电话对方说不懂。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我用路由
<jiero> Freebuilder: 不是用个什么特殊软件么- 路由就废了。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 真的？
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我们这广电局用它那特殊的猫
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 听谁的让你用了广电滴渣渣网
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 楼上姨妈自己作主办的，我要是知道肯定阻止！
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 据说是共享带宽的，就是说用的人越多，越慢，就这样
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 现在只有我一个人用。
<MeaCulpa2> 电信猫必须破解
<MeaCulpa2> 否则就多了层NAT
<MeaCulpa2> 还限制你的链接客户端数字，一般是5个
<abine> 自己买个猫啊
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 我用的电信无猫，4M 带宽 24 小时都有保障，爽死了。
<abine> 自己买猫
<abine> 这样就不会被限制了
<Freebuilder> abine, 广电局的猫是定制的
<onlylove> 定制的？什么猫
<abine> 不要使用定制的东西
<onlylove> 只要是ADSL，就应该可以啊
<abine> 定制的通常有限制了
<abine> 比如手机
<abine> 中国移动定制的手机l
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 例如用 xpath 得到一棵子树我不知道如何再搜索
<abine> 你放联通的卡进去，根本没信号
<abine> 被锁住了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 表面看模拟端是 75 欧同轴口，接有线电视那线。
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 4M ADSL还是很不错的
<abine> 便宜手机没有人弄解锁的
<abine> 哭胖
<onlylove> Freebuilder: cable modem啊
<abine> 现在人家最少都是10M了
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 这广电网也号称 4M，妈的，最多 400K
<abine> 光纤的
<abine> 4M最大可以512KB
<jiero> Freebuilder:  400k？ 50kb 下载速度？
<abine> 但是你不可能满速下载的
<Freebuilder> jiero, 400Kbps
<abine> 400Kbps就慢啦
<jiero> Freebuilder: 不到 1M 就可以打电话投诉吧。
<Freebuilder> 这网络环境，让我观察到了一个 bug
<abine> 比蜗牛还蛮
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=400207
<MeaCulpa2> 魔都据说要推满速ADSL
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: wheezy 的 iceweasel 高 CPU - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<MeaCulpa2> 8M
<MeaCulpa2> 准备退订光纤，换回ADSL
<MeaCulpa2> 20M FTTH速度是快，但是没保障
<abine> 哭胖 为毛退啊？
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 光线和 ADSL 鸟关系！
<jiero> 太好玩了。。。
<abine> 怎么没保障？
<jiero> abine: 速度不定
<onlylove> 速度不稳
<onlylove> adsl唯一的好处就是速度稳定
<abine> 有多不稳定
<onlylove> abine: 用过就知道了
 * jiero 今天收到摄影师上传了1天半的 1.8GB 照片
<jiero> 哈哈
<abine> 话说现在个个都说固态硬盘好
<abine> 真的是用过了才知道坑爹
<abine> 固态硬盘说坏就坏
<jiero> abine: 速度啊。声音啊。热度啊。
<abine> 没有任何征兆
<onlylove> abine: 机械盘也是说坏就坏
<jiero> abine: 。。。碟片硬盘坏的几率更大。你太帅了而已。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa2: adsl 现在速度好像提升很多了
<abine> 而且还不能恢复数据
<abine> 碟片坏的是有征兆的
<cleamoon> 对了，冰箱的有效系数怎么算呀？
<jiero> abine: 未必
<abine> 没有马上坏的
<abine> 没有马上挂掉
<jiero> abine: 我就见过2个瞬间坏的。
<onlylove> abine: 这个真的有
<jiero> abine: 重启了就找不到额
<abine> 姐裸，我的固态硬盘就是瞬间坏了
<abine> 然后就找不到硬盘了
<jiero> abine: 知道。节哀。
<abine> 神马修复软件都无用武之地
<namoamitabuddha> 新技术没稳定的吧
<abine> 因为找不到硬盘
<jiero> abine: 别急躁。看看是不是接口坏了 -
<abine> 不过，我这个是可以拿回去换新的
<onlylove> abine: 等你开发，找不到硬盘的话什么软件都没用，要修复，必须先识别硬盘，机械盘识别不到也没用
<abine> 接口肯定不会坏了
<jiero> abine: 找不到？
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 固态盘在企业用了很久了
<abine> 固态硬盘数据恢复是痛苦的
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 我记得技术不同的吧
<abine> 嗯，特别是开启优化技术的固态硬盘了
<CyrusYzGTt> pool
<abine> 你删除了以后就别想找回数据了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa2: 以前我用光纤，大概一个月会当一次，和ADSL差不多
<abine> 固态硬盘不适合存放重要数据
<jiero> abine: 重要数据都要备份。
<jiero> abine: 移动硬盘一般不会坏。
<abine> 真的
<abine> 固态硬盘适合用来玩游戏
<abine> 如果你有重要数据最好不要存放在固态硬盘了
<jiero> 节省时间 -
<qinglingquan> jiero: 自己配的硬盘盒要用好的。
<jiero> 数据都实时不断备份也没关系。
<abine> 否则你哭都没眼泪
<jiero> qinglingquan: 是
<qinglingquan> jiero: 我就在这上吃过亏，硬盘出问题了:(
<jiero> qinglingquan: 额。其实就是供电不足吧。
<jiero> eexp: http://dailyinfographic.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Color_Emotion_Guide22.png
<qinglingquan> jiero: 不是供电的问题，是硬盘盒和什么地方接触导致的。
<onlylove> 漏电，接地了
<qinglingquan> 可能是，我去修了修，一滴焊，花了我80
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 列表, 返回所有元素的 .content 的列表, 怎么做? map?
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: python还是ruby？
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: ruby
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 我在改写,
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: array.map(&:content)
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 谢了. 我目前还在里面用 map do end
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 我知道 &:xxx 这个 to_proc 的缩写也是不久前的事情
<namoamitabuddha> 这样录入单词背单词效率高点
<namoamitabuddha> 高多了...
<fairywell28> sdf
<jiero> 莱芜  Air Pollution. 989
<jiero> 莱芜是个什么城市啊。
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
 * gfrog 壕蛋真的不来了呢
<abine> G蛙在哪里
<jiero> gfrog: 一直惦记蛋啊。
<abine> 想找他T一下？
<jiero> 蛋向来敬重老人的感觉。
<gfrog> jiero: 没有蛋蛋壕可调戏很不欢乐啊。
<jiero> gfrog: 他身上有传统的尊老欺幼品德。
<gfrog> jiero: emmm，怎么说？
<jiero> gfrog: 你也是？
<jiero> gfrog: 感觉
<gfrog> jiero: 哈？
<jiero> gfrog: 哈哈。欺负蛋蛋。
<jiero> gfrog: 嗯嗯。蛋蛋欺负的，全是小一点的。
<happyaron> 他不来了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> happyaron: 蛋蛋没帽子不敢来了嘛？
<happyaron> adam表示受不了大家给他起外号，要清净下。
<happyaron> 可能人家就是不喜欢大家起的这外号吧……
<gfrog> happyaron: 但是大家感觉这个名字很亲切呢。要不叫他当当？
<gfrog> happyaron: 听起来像多拉A梦
<happyaron> gfrog: 我问问他啊。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧，难道丫在一边儿害羞呢？
<happyaron> gfrog: 没，只是看他在gtalk，问问看。
<gfrog> happyaron: 这样。。
<jiero> 额。都找这么可爱的名字给 adam
<jiero> 叫当叔 的孩子也不来了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa1: 酷啪
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席乃有没有遇到台妹呀？
<happyaron> gfrog: 额，没理我
<roylez_> gfrog: 台妹比内地妹好
<roylez_> gfrog: 内地妹是我见过质量最差的女人群体
<happyaron> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> happyaron: 帽子拿来
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 酒店如何
<happyaron> roylez_: 找 Destine
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 找台妹啊
<happyaron> roylez_: 或者 freeflying
<happyaron> 我不管发帽了
<roylez_> happyaron: 不如求神防雷砸死你们
<happyaron> roylez_: 没用的
<happyaron> roylez_: 有挺大可能性我以后会经常去神家吃吃喝喝
<yoo> 有没人在mac 下安装lxml的？
<roylez_> happyaron: 你跟崽崽拜把子结拜了？
<gfrog> roylez_: @@
<gfrog> happyaron: 估计在gaoji XD
<roylez_> gfrog happyaron 你们继续，我睡觉去了
<happyaron> roylez_: 没，可能一年中偶尔去吃他
<happyaron> gfrog: 。。。我是直男，有妹子。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我说adam
<happyaron> gfrog: adam说要准备看球赛。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 然后他就睡觉了。。。
<jiero> 太。。。
<pity> :q
<pity> vim 退出习惯了
<pity> 大家晚安
<happyaron> pity: pityonline?
<pity> happyaron: 。
<pity> happyaron: 你回家了吗？
<happyaron> pity: 你现在投身IT了？
<happyaron> pity: 没，8号走。
<pity> happyaron: 算是吧
<pity> happyaron: 你不早放假了吗？
<happyaron> pity: 做技术？
<happyaron> 嗯。
<pity> happyaron: 嗯
<pity> happyaron: 在搞项目？
<happyaron> pity: 没
<pity> happyaron: 放假了还不回家？陪妹子？
<happyaron> pity: 打工，陪妹子，干别的，三不耽误。
<pity> happyaron: +3
<pity> happyaron: 先睡了，明天见
<\rs> happyaron: 哪里打工
<happyaron> pity: bye
<happyaron> \rs: 某大学
<pity> happyaron: bye
<happyaron> \rs: 你回家了？
<\rs> happyaron: 沒
<happyaron> \rs: 啥时候走，啥时候回来呢
<happyaron> \rs: 回来得早就一起去装系统。。。
<\rs> happyaron: 後天走，大概2月20+回來吧
<happyaron> \rs: 额，那么晚。
<happyaron> 其实还行。
<\rs> happyaron: 你們是高端人士……我有空學學debian先
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> \rs: 技术帝不要过度自谦
<alpha080> 这么晚了。。
<alpha080> 睡觉！！
<andyhuzhill> quit
<Ein_> 测试下irc客户端～
<nopcall> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<^k^> nopcall, 点点点. ㍛ 新年快乐，春节: 9.87天
<Ein_> 该睡觉了呢！晚安，各位～
<fivesheep> yo
<cleamoon> \rs, topological sort有什么好处呢？
<ofan> cleamoon: sort task/package dependencies
<cleamoon> ofan, 意味着什么呢？
<ofan> cleamoon: 很有用
<cleamoon> ofan, ......具体点，有什么用？
<ofan> cleamoon: 比如linux包管理器，要安装几个包，计算依赖，先装哪个后装哪个
<cleamoon> ofan, .......我指的是在有向图里有什么用
<ofan> cleamoon: 排序的是有向图，不是在有向图里
<cleamoon> ofan, 排序完了是什么玩意？我怎么觉得排序完了就什么都没剩下了
<ofan> cleamoon: 是个序列
<cleamoon> ofan, 这个序列除了一个看似有用的性质还有什么意义呢？
<ofan> cleamoon: 说了
<cleamoon> ofan, 那这个序列有什么用呢？
<ofan> cleamoon: 说了
<cleamoon> ........
<ofan> cleamoon: 1 有什么用呢？
<ofan> 2有什么用呢
<cleamoon> ofan, 那么这么问吧，一个topological sort完的序列，怎么才能找到一条经过节点最多的路径呢？
<ofan> cleamoon: 找最小生成树
<cleamoon> ofan, ...不该是最大生成树吗？
<ofan> 哪有最大？
<ofan> cleamoon: 找到最小生成树然后bfs找最长路径
<cleamoon> ofan, 有向图也能这么算吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 可以
<ofan> 无向图的邻接矩阵是对称的，有向图的不一定对称而已
<^k^>  05:06
<fivesheep_> xit
<alvin_rxg> 而其余部分是用Javascript写的。Java和服务器端JavaScript和前端Javascript通信的机制是…..哇塞，这有个限制，参数名长度不能超过3个字符。
<alvin_rxg> from http://www.aqee.net/my-very-own-daily-wtf/
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ 程序员之拍案惊奇：为什么我会一天到晚的想说FUCK！ | 外刊IT评论网
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<alvin_rxg> Source Code Pro ???
<fivesheep> blah blah blah
<freeflying> fivesheep: wht
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-31
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席早
<MeaCulpa> morning
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙早
<imtxc> roylez_: 尾席早 gfrog 基娃早
 * maplebeats 早～
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆早
<jusss> roylez_: 我想在装了xp的机子上再装debian，怎么做？
<maplebeats> imtxc, :(
<jusss> maplebeats: 神器
<roylez_> jusss: 你要双系统？
<maplebeats> jusss, 硬盘安装
<MeaCulpa> jusss: CoLinux
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> jusss: google CoLinux
<roylez_> jusss: 那去死吧
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我的WinXP里有个Slackware...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 以前还有Ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 基本就是进程级虚拟化
<imtxc> test\
<imtxc> test ^k^
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ubuntu变成收费的了
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点. ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 9.62天
<roylez_> jusss: 啥？？？
<maplebeats> jusss, 收费？哪有卖的
<jusss> roylez_: ubuntu开始收费了
<jusss> maplebeats: ubuntu，com
<MeaCulpa> 啊？
<MeaCulpa> C 记那么威武？
<jusss> 你们不知道吗
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 卖光盘吧
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 下载还是随便的吧
<MeaCulpa> jusss: UbuntuServer吧
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你上官网是看看就知道
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 就是桌面
<maplebeats> jusss, 没看到啊
<imtxc> jusss: 收费？ hamo干的还是adam干的
<roylez_> jusss: 免费下载
<jusss> maplebeats: 你点那个下载，人家会提示你交美元
<MeaCulpa> hmm...
<maplebeats> jusss, ...............
<maplebeats> jusss, 你不仔细看！
<jusss> maplebeats: 虽然好像可以不交钱下载，但是据说会下载到不想要的
<roylez_> jusss: 那是捐赠
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ...
<roylez_> jusss: 瞎扯
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你都选0不就行了
<MeaCulpa> 不过也是，C记这要钱的手法有点低端
<maplebeats> jusss, 你过不了四级了
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, 他也没其它地方可以要了嘛。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 昨天听说他家很有钱啊，在魔都盖大楼呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我们组面试过2个C记来的人
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 听口气没啥钱
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 看来C记也是在转型啊...废人撇掉，进点能干活的
<jusss> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390383
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 这12.10的官网链接居然开始要钱？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<maplebeats> imtxc, 人家老板有钱
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, 肯定啊，全去混吃混喝，老板再有钱也被吃跨啊
<qiao> morning
<MeaCulpa> 基狗要回来了
<MeaCulpa> 在FB上恋恋不舍呢
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> FB是什么
<^k^> freeayu, 好.. . ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 9.60天
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: FaceBook
<freeayu> FB上面的人，都不太理我
<freeayu> 特别是MM都不理我
<imtxc> 黑莓10好丑
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 因为你是我国人
<imtxc> freeayu: 去微信上找MM吧
<freeayu> MM在微信上约不出来的
<freeayu> 没意思
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: FB上的都是墙外
<freeayu> 为何国人就不行？
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 国人上个网都没保障...
<freeayu> 翻过去不就OK了
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 上去的妹子也没工夫勾搭同胞
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 翻过去想着人肉翻呢
<imtxc> freeayu: ……擦，你要广撒网，才能约到，你光看在草榴上发贴的了，没看见他们在微信里面的好友数量
<MeaCulpa> freeayu: 试试看QQ国际版
<freeayu> 多少？
<MeaCulpa> 我的QQ装了，看我是English XP, 就弄了国际版，里面都是晒照片的妹子
<MeaCulpa> 等着杂交呢
<freeayu> 呵呵
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 人肉翻出去的妹子比较好约吧
<MeaCulpa> 猪圈里的母猪最中意哪些公猪？ 养猪的，和在猪圈门口和养猪的聊天的那些...
<imtxc> ………………………………
<freeayu> 说说你们主要用什么编程 语言，，
<iIlL10Oo> perl
<trying> 普通話
<MeaCulpa> BB10如何了...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 丑得要命
<imtxc> 720*720的屏幕是个啥  方的？
<imtxc> trying: 你就装吧，你是说国语的……
<imtxc> trying: 昨天和尾席面基了没有
<freeayu> 我 ruby objective c
<ofan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33330
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 一行代码，浏览器变临时编辑器
<ofan> \rs: ^^
<imtxc> 主要是键盘太小了
<MeaCulpa> http://photo.weibo.com/2427589140/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3540275127279009?refer=weibofeedv5
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<imtxc> ofan: 这个要是再能有快捷键就好了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: BB一直可以有快捷键
<iIlL10Oo> freeayu: 我玩 ruby
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我一直都用快捷键的
<ofan> imtxc: 自己写
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我是说那个 html5的编辑器～
<imtxc> 这个初中生留了多少级
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: BB10 的键盘看起来好小，快赶上E71了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，我觉得BB没必要理会市场对大键盘的需求
<MeaCulpa> 如果要理会，就要重新设计键盘
<MeaCulpa> 比如以前Moto的那种半软键盘
<imtxc> RIM居然把自己的名字都改成BB了
<MeaCulpa> ..
<ofan> BB Q10不错
<ofan> 价格多少？
<imtxc> 貌似没说价格
<roylez_> trying: 早
<imadper> 我记得是七千多.
<ofan> 喔槽
<imtxc> imadper: 哟
<ofan> 那算了
<imtxc> imadper: 今天happy了
<imadper> imtxc: 暂时还可以.
<imadper> imtxc: 书到了?
<imtxc> imadper: 还没
<imtxc> imadper: 应该快了
<imadper> imtxc: 哪天走?
<imadper> ofan: 过年回来不?
<ofan> imadper: 不会
<freeayu> 你们放假了吗
 * MeaCulpa 一直觉得apple的输入法渣，软键盘满
<MeaCulpa> s/满/慢
 * imadper 一直没机会用apple的东西. .
<imtxc> imadper: 7
<iIlL10Oo> google拼音for android 不错
<imtxc> ofan: 你现在也在放假么
<imadper> imtxc: 这么晚?
<ofan> imadper: 上课
<imadper> ofan: ?
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，这样能晚点回来
<ofan> 开学快一个月了
<imtxc> imadper: 去掉你的i～～
<imadper> imtxc: 滚粗.
<ballcat> 大家用 qemu-kvm 时 CPU 多少
<ofan> imadper: imtxc 你们合体吧
<imtxc> imadper: 不然会被新来的理解成你认识我
<imadper> imtxc:  你才认识你, 你们全家都认识你!!!!
<MeaCulpa> BB 输入数字也很操蛋
<ballcat> imadper: 机器人
<ballcat> ?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用了好多触屏，还是全键盘好
<imadper> ballcat: test pass.
<Chiron> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<^k^> Chiron, 点点点.  ㍢ 
 * imtxc 看来浏览器得升级一下了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 是啊，就凭借我按n, p 可以一条条看新闻
<ofan> 刚才那一行代码 ff运行不了吧？
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 可以.
<imtxc> ofan: 部分可以
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 对于习惯mutt, slrn之类的，BB太安逸了
<imadper> ofan: 但是, ruby的那个编辑器不行.
<ofan> 部分可以？
<imadper> ofan: .
<ofan> imadper: chrome无压力
<imadper> ofan: 哦.
 * ofan 优越感顿时升起
 * imadper 果然还是 chrome渣.
<ofan> imadper: 懂毛
<imtxc> https://gist.github.com/4670615 这个ff无压力
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: notepad.html
<imtxc> ofan: 应该是我的ff版本太老
<ofan> ff的js还是太烂
<imadper> imtxc: fx18.01都不行.
<imtxc> imadper: 这样啊，我以为是我用10的原因
<ofan> imadper: 用28.1 alpha版
<imadper> ofan: 崩溃死你.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是FF烂，是Google之流带坏了环境
<MeaCulpa> ofan: js是一种病
<ofan> js很好
<imadper> MeaCulpa: +1
<imadper> 得电
<ofan> js is the
<ofan> js is the future
<MeaCulpa> Google不停的往市场推送一些很臃肿的js应用
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Then I have no future
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 比如Google Wave
<MeaCulpa> 典型的炫耀
<MeaCulpa> 一无是处的东西
<jusss> 都28了...我还留着3.5
<MeaCulpa> Google+也是烂，毫无用处
<MeaCulpa> Google+要follow一个人，鼠标和键盘里程居然超过性浪微薄
<imadper> gmail的网页版, 越来越烂!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MeaCulpa> 圈子个毛
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那个没法用了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 上次还在频道里, 帮一个人找转发按钮... 藏的真好....
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 对其他浏览器来说是臃肿
<MeaCulpa> 我早说了，Google一群天才架构师，数学家，和喜欢炫技的前端组成的
 * imtxc 还在坚持网页gmail
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我找转发找了很久...
<imadper> imtxc: .............................................................
<ofan> imadper: 没有比web gmail更好的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你mail如果很长，就死定了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 尤其是html mail, 宽度大的话
<ofan> 其他mail client都是渣
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是呀....
<MeaCulpa> Google这公司，就是一群天才架构师，数学家，和喜欢炫技的前端组成的，完全没有工程人才
<jusss> maplebeats: 硬盘安装debian，vmlinuz和initrd用iso自带的还是从网上下？
<MeaCulpa> Google的桌面程序都是臭不可闻
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 别忘了ibm 也曾经是技术领头羊
<MeaCulpa> 要是Jobs掌门，一般人要墙壁
<ilisp|boring> imadper: guru morning
<maplebeats> jusss, ISO的吧，不懂。。。
<imadper> ilisp|boring: howdy, ilisp
<MeaCulpa> ofan: IBM是Patent领头羊，再顺便养活几个研究人员而已
<MeaCulpa> 要是Jobs掌门，一半人要枪毙...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 现在保守了
<ilisp|boring> imadper: so you are happy now?
<iIlL10Oo> 浏览器地址栏输入:
<iIlL10Oo> data:text/html, <style type="text/css">#e{position:absolute;top:0;right:0;bottom:0;left:0;}</style><div id="e"></div><script src="http://d1n0x3qji82z53.cloudfront.net/src-min-noconflict/ace.js" type="text/javascript" charset="utf-8"></script><script>var e=ace.edit("e");e.setTheme("ace/theme/monokai");e.getSession().setMode("ace/mode/ruby");</script>
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: type: application/x-javascript
<maplebeats> 求VPN。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。怎么会突然上任，那群人直接把 Jobs 踢下来吧。
<ilisp|boring> maplebeats: ofan is selling..............
<MeaCulpa> jiero: :)
<ofan> maplebeats: vpn 9rmb/月
<imadper> ilisp|boring: yes. Since the developers have replied me.
<ilisp|boring> jiero: jiero....
<ilisp|boring> imadper: :D
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 可以打9折不
<imadper> il
<maplebeats> ofan, 可以打1折不
<imadper> ilisp|boring: haven't you finished your job?
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 买一年可以
<imtxc> ofan: 求折扣
 * MeaCulpa 我怀疑google的前端都是只有一个手指的外星人...
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 买一年可以9折
<iIlL10Oo> maplebeats: 买50年可以1折
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。Google 的前端都不会用渐变的。
<ilisp|boring> imadper: bug is fixed......i'm still waiting the svn...
<ofan> 一折最少要买500年
<imadper> il
<imadper> ilisp|boring: be happy.
 * imadper 
<jiero> ofan: 。先用后付。500年之后付款
 * ofan 低价出售vpn 9rmb/月
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 还卖...
<ilisp|boring> ofan: 500 years?!
<jiero> 没关系 500年之后ofan都不在了
 * MeaCulpa 求日本vpn
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 卖
 * MeaCulpa 求日本香港新加坡vpn
<ilisp|boring> ofan: havn't your vpn is sold out?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 北美太弱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有软件服务的。
<ilisp|boring> ofan: isn't your vpn sold out?
<ofan> ilisp|boring: 很多不用了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 话说，酷胖为什么不翻出去
<ilisp|boring> ofan: doesn't your vpn sold out?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: VPN就要刚好在墙外，在北美的不方便
<ofan> ilisp|boring: 停了很多
<ilisp|boring> ofan: doesn't your vpn sell out?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我给apple device和网游用的
<ilisp|boring> ofan: chaoshou?
<ilisp|boring> ofan: ....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: iOS和那些技术落后的网游还是VPN省心
<jusss> 你们屏幕分辨率都是多大的？
<ofan> jusss: 800x600
<jusss> 我vbox装的debian不会调分辨率...kde
<jusss> 1400*900的分辨率
<MeaCulpa> 1440*900家里和笔记本，1280x1024台式机
<MeaCulpa> 要买个大屏爽爽...
<ofan> vmware 和 vbox 都被parallels 完爆
<imtxc> 我台式机1600×900的渣渣
 * ilisp|boring 1920*1080 + 1280*1024.....
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你的用调分辨率吗
<imtxc> jusss: 调分辨率做什么呢
 * imadper 1920*1080 + 1280*800
<ilisp|boring> imadper: haha
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我vbox装完debian发现分辨率只有1300*700
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不用，无脑
<imtxc> imadper: 我擦 1920啊 豪
<MeaCulpa> 那就写xorg吧...
<imadper> imtxc: 6百就能买到...
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  ä¹° http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A34-296-2AG.htm
<imadper> imtxc: 壕你大爷.
<ilisp|boring> imtxc: richer...
<jiero> imadper: 小土
<jusss> imtxc: 因为debian的分辨率是1300*700而我的屏幕支持1400*900
<ilisp|boring> jusss: ubuntu
<ofan> jusss: vbox 显示很渣
<imadper> jiero: 罗姐.
<ilisp|boring> jiero: 罗姐.
 * imadper 1300 * 700..................
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> jusss: 你没装guest tools吧
<imtxc> jusss: vbox装那个什么tools
 * ilisp|boring gaoji resolution cc jusss 
<imtxc> jusss: 人肉拖动就好了吧
<jiero> imadper:  ilisp|boring 。。。额。
<imtxc> imadper: 显示器竖起来 不会晃的脑袋晕么
<jiero> imadper:  ilisp|boring 你们两个给我个好CPU吧
<jiero> imtxc: 竖起来才是正道！
 * ilisp|boring model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz cc jiero 
 * ofan 竖屏谁用谁知道
<ilisp|boring> ofan: gaoji
<imtxc> jiero: 恩，竖着码字再， 古人就这样写的
<jusss> ofan: 没装
<imadper> imtxc: 竖起来才不用晃脑袋.
<imtxc> ofan: 你也竖屏？
<ofan> imtxc: 显然
<imadper> ilisp|boring: 弱爆了....
<ilisp|boring> imadper: ...what about yours...
<ofan> 要不是我宣传做的好， imadper 也不会竖屏
<imtxc> …… 可惜 我的屏幕竖不起来，不然看看效果
<jiero> ilisp|boring: 比我的强好多。。。
<imadper> ofan: 我现在是横屏.
<ilisp|boring> ofan: i want a 竖屏幕
 * ofan 专业推广先进基术
<imtxc> 带鱼屏幕竖起来很扎眼吧
<imadper> ilisp|boring: Cpu
<imadper> Vendor 	Model Name 	Family 	Model 	Stepping 	Speed 	Processors 	Cores 	Sockets 	Hyper
<imadper> GenuineIntel 	Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E7- 2860 @ 2.27GHz 	6 	47 	2 	1064.0 	160 	80 	8 	True
<ilisp|boring> imadper: ...how about yours...
<ofan> imadper: 别拿公家机器显摆
<imtxc> imadper: 牛
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<ilisp|boring> imadper: how did you produce that message?
<imadper> ofan: 就这一台....
<imadper> ilisp|boring: search from a web.
<imtxc> imadper: 我只是个 Intel(R) Pentium(R)
<imadper> il
<imadper> ilisp|boring: lol
 * jiero 只是 Core2 。。。
<imadper> of
<ilisp|boring> imadper: how did you produce that message?
<imadper> ofan: 从google上面搜索的.
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<ilisp|boring> imadper: ....
<imadper> ilisp|boring: not produced by me...
 * ofan 洗澡去
 * imadper lol
<imtxc> 豪都用上xeon了
<ilisp|boring> imadper: xeon is better?
<imadper> ilisp|boring: no idea.
<jiero> ilisp|boring: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<imadper> ilisp|boring: 160 Processors seems good.
<jiero> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     L9400  @ 1.86GHz
<jiero> 。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> 给我个好 CPU 吧。
<palomino|working> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 8192 KB L2 Cache]
<imtxc> imadper: 曾经在CHH上看见有搞设计的人是用竖屏
<imadper> imt
<jusss> jiero: 我atom
<ilisp|boring> palomino|working: gaoji!!!!!
<imadper> imtxc: 应该用方屏.
<roylez_> palomino|working: 死马渣渣
<ilisp|boring> palomino|working: gaoji!!!!! cc jusss imadper i7!!! 3.5G!!!
<jiero> jusss: 你是码工。
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，方的好
<ilisp|boring> 8 core 16 process....
<imadper> ilisp|boring: model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9400  @ 2.66GHz
<jiero> imadper: 那也比我高级2倍有余。。。。。。。。。。。。
<jusss> ilisp|boring: 你咋看说英文了...
<imtxc> q9400 不是很牛么
<ilisp|boring> jusss: don't have a chinese input method
<jiero> jusss: 他忘了怎么装中文了
<jiero> ilisp|boring:  BS
<jusss> ilisp|boring: ibus...
<ilisp|boring> jusss: i'm lazy...
<jiero> ilisp|boring: find a portable firefox, install fireinput +chatzilla.
<jusss> ...
<jiero> ilisp|boring: 穿肥鱼
<jiero> ilisp|boring: 哦打错字了
<imtxc> 我家到北京的火车票，越好的时间段，越快，越舒服的票越便宜
<ilisp|boring> .,.,......,.,.,.,,.,.
<imtxc> 同样的硬卧，17T小时的车比28小时的K 价格便宜50
<imtxc> 怪不得这个K的车经常有票
<ilisp|boring> imtxc: .......
<ilisp|boring> imtxc: gaoji.................
<jiero> imtxc: 哈哈哈哈你可以带着被子上车。
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 jiero 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<ilisp|boring> lol
<ilisp|boring> jiero: lol
<jiero> mosesofmason: 额。我可以不张嘴就哈哈哈的笑额。
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 jiero 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<imtxc> jiero: 那就是嘿嘿嘿
<imtxc> 或者呵呵呵
<jiero> imtxc: 哦
<jusss> 哈哈哈 jiero
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 jusss 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<jiero> imtxc: 可以用避音吧。
<jiero> é¼»
<jiero> 奇怪。。。
<jiero> iichantra
<jusss>    哈哈 jiero
<jiero> jusss:  张嘴
<imtxc> 从来分不清拼音的 ong和un
<Guest67668> .....
 * imtxc 还分不清 l n
<ilisp|boring> imadper: you did this? C语言 上传了1张照片至 快速上传
<imadper> ilisp|boring: no.
<ilisp|boring> imadper: oh
<ilisp|boring> imadper: c boring homework......
<jusss> imadper: xp下硬盘安系统，vmlinuz和initrd用iso自带的还是从网上下？
<imadper> jusss: 自己去搜.
<jiero> ima
<jiero> imadper: 你在北京？
<imadper> jiero: .
<jiero> imadper: 果然。还是RH集群适合你。
<ilisp|boring> imadper: gaoji.....
 * jiero 炖了
<imadper> .................................................................
<ilisp|boring> imadper: calculate a largest prime number!
<imadper> largest?
<imadper> ilisp|boring: largest???????
<ilisp|boring> imadper: largest by now......
<imtxc> imadper: 那个小小的很洋气的公交卡多少钱
<jusss> 看电影去
<ilisp|boring> roylez_: dooloo.info?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟噜 | 主页 (@ dooloo.info?)
<ilisp|boring> oh......
<roylez_> ilisp|boring: .
 * imtxc 哇，哥也凑够100个粉丝了
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: no idea.
<imtxc> imadper: o, 其实挂钥匙上也没多方便，还是塞手机里面方便
<imadper> .
<ilisp|boring> imadper: still boring.......
<ugokey> teams = ["Packers", "49ers", "Ravens", "Patriots"]
<ugokey> print {key: value for value, key in enumerate(teams)} 这句有什么问题呢?
<ugokey> 它指着for说不可用的语法
<ofan> ugokey: 什么语言
<ugokey> python
<ugokey> 昨天才开始看
<ofan> value for value啥意思
<ugokey> 它想输出teams的键值对
<ugokey> 原文http://blog.jobbole.com/32748/?utm_source=rss
<alvin_rxg> Title: 给Python初学者的一些技巧 - 博客 - 伯乐在线 (@ jobbole.com)
<ofan> ugokey: {key: value for (key, value) in teams}
<ugokey> ofan: 不行它指着{说语法错误。 难道是我环境问题？
<imtxc> imadper: 书到了
<ofan> teams= [(k1,"packers"), (k2, "49ers") ... ]
<ofan> ugokey: 你py版本多少
<imadper> imtxc: .
<ugokey> ofan: 哦指着for说的。 我2.6.6
<ugokey> ofan: 10.10自带的
<ofan> ugokey: py 2.7 以后才支持dict comprehension
<ofan> ugokey: 升级下
<ugokey> ofan: 哦，多谢指教
<pity> rails console 中如何列出有哪些 methods？
<imtxc> imadper: touch的声音听起来也就这样嘛……
<KuKu`> Hello BigOne
<ibodi> hi KuKu`
<KuKu`> hi ibodi
<ibodi> what's news?
<KuKu`> BigOne: Hello?
<ofan> github的markdown真尼玛奇葩
<BigOne> 怎么奇葩了?
<b33e> 然后呢？
<ibodi> ofan: why github? is sourceforge still good?
<ofan> 完全不照标准来，用Mou写的没效果
<ibodi> 最近什么好站，推介一下阅读
<imtxc> ofan: 记得你用bitbucket的
<ofan> imtxc: 都用
<ibodi> forum.ubuntu.org.cn 需要升级了吧。老式的 forum 都是表格列表，在平板小屏幕看不够舒服
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<imtxc> ofan: 你在github的nick是？ follow你去
<ofan> imtxc: ofan
<BigOne> ofan: 我还是觉得bitbucket好点
<imadper> imt
<ofan> https://github.com/ofan/hs-scheme 尼玛下面的block效果在本地正常，github上就没效果
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* ofan/hs-scheme · GitHub (@ github.com)
<imadper> imtxc: touch 是白开水来的.
<imtxc> imadper: 是啊，那为什么卖这么贵
<imtxc> imadper: 就因为容量大？
<ofan> BigOne: bitbucket功能稍弱
<ofan> BigOne: 也不social
<imadper> imtxc: 问苹果.
<ibodi> 原来是个夜猫，倒是很真实
<imtxc> ibodi: 那显然是色猫，眼睛都绿了
<imtxc> imadper: 也没办法，多少钱都有人买呢
<BigOne> ofan: 但作为代码托管，觉得可以了
<ofan> https://github.com/github/gollum/issues/129
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Code blocks inside Markdown list items · Issue #129 · github/gollum · GitHub (@ github.com)
<ofan> 真烂啊
<b33e> 那是猫吗
<imtxc> ofan:gollum 好像有redcarpet和github-markdown
<ofan> imtxc: 跟我说的有啥关系？
<imtxc> |||我错了 谁让你们豪用mou呢 lol
<ofan> imtxc: Mou是免费的尼玛
<imtxc> 用mac的都豪
<imtxc> 用mba的也豪
 * imtxc 我错了，去定外卖
<imtxc> ibodi: 去读主席和hamo的多噜
<ibodi> imtxc: 给地址
<imtxc> ibodi: http://dooloo.info/
<onlylove> ibodi: dooloo.infi
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟噜 | 主页 (@ dooloo.info)
<ibodi> 哟。挺好看的颜色
<imtxc> ibodi: 主席的配色当然好看…… 我的xterm就抄的主席的配色
<imtxc> 色席嘛
<ibodi> 289 点功德
<ibodi> 378 点人品
<ibodi> 10 点节操
<ibodi> 这个啥意思？
<14WAACIC0> 通求
<BigOne> ibodi: 是什么？
<ibodi> BigOne: 哇。这个是主席个人搞的网站呢？
<BigOne> ibodi: 链接有么？发来看看
<ibodi> http://dooloo.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟噜 | 主页 (@ dooloo.info)
<BigOne> ibodi: 好奇是用什么写的
<ibodi> 我想未来的论坛博客这个风格比较好看。
<ibodi> 老式表格估计快淘汰了
<BigOne> ibodi: 我觉得有个适应的过程吧
<ibodi> 恩。
<ibodi> 有个过程
<ibodi> 现在最舒服的是 news.google.com + zdnet.com 这2个做的最好看 >> tablet
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google News (@ google.com)
<ilisp|boring> imadper: guru
<ilisp|boring> iGoogle: boring.....
<imadper> ilisp|boring: .
<ilisp|boring> imadper: still boring.....
<imadper> ilisp|boring: 先去吃饭, 回来跟你一起boring
<ilisp|boring> imadper: any interesting?
<ilisp|boring> imadper: good idea
<roylez_> iGoogle: 渣神
<roylez_> palomino|working: 渣马
<roylez_> hamo: 你被枭首示众了
<ilisp|boring> roylez_: 渣chairman
<imtxc> roylez_: 呆弯空气好么
<ibodi> 主席 + 蛤蟆 = 咕噜
<ibodi> :D
<ilisp|boring> @_@
<ilisp|boring> ibodi: you are dead cc roylez_
<imtxc> ilisp|boring: 没事 他没帽子
<ibodi> 念念死生，见怪不怪
<ilisp|boring> @_@
<ilisp|boring> ibodi: cool
<ilisp|boring> imtxc: please help me type tuijian
<ilisp|boring> in chinese
<ibodi> 推介
<roylez_> ilisp|boring: 死渣
<ilisp|boring> tuijian
<simpleirc> o
<ibodi> 推荐
<ilisp|boring> ibodi: thx
<roylez_> ilisp|boring: 推贱
<ilisp|boring> roylez_: 死渣
<ibodi> 主席的字典真不一样，常这么打？
<snsd> hi
<ibodi> 打多了就真成现实，你真好案例
<imtxc> ilisp|boring: 推荐
<ilisp|boring> imtxc: thx
<kerry> 谁有没有好的代理
<sulit> snsd: 你好
<snsd> sulit:收到
<imtxc> ilisp|boring: 你可以用什么云输入法嘛，webqq什么的就有或者度娘
<ibodi> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<Stifler|working> time
<ibodi> test
<ibodi> good
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<simpleirc> o
<snsd> o
<snsd> my god
<ofan> http://futurenauts.net/post/23729099527/the-definitive-guide-to-the-introverted
<alvin_rxg> Title: The definitive guide to the introverted - (@ futurenauts.net)
<yunfan> hamo: 阿蛋放假了？
<jusss> roylez: 刚看完致命id
<jusss> roylez: 逻辑有点乱
 * imadper 致命id不好看, 去看'万能钥匙'
<nopcall> 压了近10个小时 89G的数据被压成了65G
<jusss> imadper: 万能钥匙已经下载了，还没看
<Stifler|working> ....
<imadper> jusss: .
<jusss> imadper: 最近看了3部炮友片
<jusss> imadper_working: 最近流行炮友片了
<BigOne> jusss: 炮友片是什么？
<yunfan> nopcall: 压缩前什么格式 压缩用什么格式
<yunfan> BigOne: 中国象棋纪录片
<jusss> BigOne: 由打炮引发的爱情
<BigOne> yunfan: 哦？没听说过
<nopcall> yunfan: tar打包的.tar
<jiero> 原来还有不含碳的生物啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 什么生物这么gaoji
<jiero> imtxc: 是低级啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 有前几年不是发现过么
<jiero> yunfan: 我才知道啊。1
<yunfan> 火山湖里硫基的
<jiero> yunfan: 我落后吧。
<yunfan> 当时我还想 可以送去其他很热的行星了
<jiero> yunfan: 发展出火龙来
<BigOne> jiero: 你说的是不是某种能生活在100多摄氏度的水里的虾？
<pity> 学编程语言现在对我来说很大的困惑就是看不出一些方法是系统提供的还是个人定义的……
<BigOne> pity: ？？？
<yunfan> jiero: 发展火龙我们是验证不到了 不过用这些细菌改造行星 使其地球化我们可能看得到
<jiero> yunfan: 生物的力量真那么强大么 。。。
<pity> BigOne: 比如 python 里的 dir()，或者 ruby 里的 xxx.methods
<pity> BigOne: 一打印就是一屏，去哪里找自定义的方法？
 * jiero 记得要用上亿年。
<jiero> 除非有人调控。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 不过也就20年左右，联网的机器思维能力就该超过人类了 -
 * jiero 就不怕了
<jiero> BigOne: 100多度的还是液态啊。
<BigOne> jiero: 纯水的沸点是100摄氏度吧，但如果有杂质的话就不一定了。
<BigOne> pity: 这个的话么～我觉得像lua有一个精简的内核，其他都是外围实现，这样比较好。
<yunfan> jiero 越小的生物越叼 不过也有例外的 我记得有种种子在真空中也没事
<yunfan> BigOne: 然后你就得到lua了
<imtxc> BigOne: 标准大气压下才100
<BigOne> yunfan: 然后我就得到了scala
<BigOne> yunfan: 还得到了scheme
<yunfan> 科学家研制纳米立方氮化硼 其硬度已超越钻石
<yunfan> BigOne: 和iolanguage and forth?
<pity> BigOne: 呃，没接触过 lua
<BigOne> yunfan: 那是不是以后就不钻石而是 纳米立方氮化硼 戒指？
<imtxc> 硬不一定好看  BigOne 还得持久， 恩，说的是钻石恒久远，不要误会
<\rs> iolanguage 不錯
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/224637.htm  航速120节 跟我回来的动车差不多
<alvin_rxg> Title: [图]有效载荷66吨燃料节省1/3 重达36000磅的超级飞艇Aeroscraft号试飞成功_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<yunfan> BigOne: 钻石能成为戒指用品不是因为硬 而是因为贵
<yunfan> 金子牙齿都能咬 一点也不妨碍许多人做戒指
<BigOne> yunfan: 问题是金子比较软，所以比较好加工吧。那个硬度如果做些武器什么的应该不错，而且应该不会被金属探测器探到，如果价格不像钻石那么高的话
<yunfan> BigOne: 你和我想到一块去了
<yunfan> BigOne: 这个价格肯定不会跟钻石一样高的 你看新闻后面的用途上 都是耗材量很大的用途
<yunfan> 不过钻石其实供应量很大 都是开采商故意搞的
<BigOne> yunfan: 但是硬度大，不一定韧度也好啊
<BigOne> yunfan: 比如，玻璃，硬度很高，但同时也很脆
<ofan> @互联网的一些事：公司新买几台服务器，里面好多塑料空气袋当填充物，我一看，我靠，Made in Canada，立马都拆开与同事分着吸了。。
<yunfan> BigOne: 是这样 所以还有待进一步的参数公布
<MeaCulpa> ofan: lol
<BigOne> 现在是奶粉，以后会不会是空气啊～
<MeaCulpa> 有可能
<abine> WAWA
<abine> 加拿大的空气味道如何啊啊啊？
<abine> 是不是带着咸鱼的味道
<abine> lol
<yunfan> 以后估计大家都带全套防护工具上班
<yunfan> 搞不好中国要成为google glass最大用户国 额 反正都带了全套了
<BigOne> yunfan: 本来想是不是应该买个防毒面具的，但考虑估计带着不能过地铁安检，所以作罢。
<abine> 现在有一种可以防止人脸识别的眼镜
<abine> 可以干扰摄像头
<BigOne> yunfan: 所以，打算弄一套实验室用的生化服，估计这个没防毒面具那么突兀。
<imadper_working> yunfan: google glass中国版, 带下置口罩, 眼镜上面实时提示当前pm2.5过滤数量.
<abine> 哇哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 abine 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<abine> <哈*3
<abine> 哈*3
<imtxc> kk挂了
<imtxc> 这空气，能见度越来越低了
<abine> ///？
<hamo> imtxc: 你在帝都？
<imtxc> hamo: .
<abine> 蛤蟆早
<abine> 吃午饭了吗？
<imtxc> hamo: 不在帝都我怎么能求你推我去毒娘
<abine> imtxc: 你还没抢到票么》？？
<imtxc> TX微薄的那个楼还在一个劲的冒烟
<imtxc> abine: 不许说脏话，是买票，买到了 2.7
<abine> 缩你
<abine> 2.7的python
<abine> LOL
<abine>  多少钱？？？？
<imtxc> 还有6天了
<imtxc> abine: 2.7 的车票，python买不起
<abine> 快啦
<abine> 你还可以享受几天的新鲜空气
<imtxc> ………………恩
<abine> 尽情呼吸吧
<imtxc> 我看很多人都带口罩了，那个管用么
<hamo> imtxc: 好吧...
<abine> 回家就没得呼吸这么好的空气了
<hamo> abine: 不能同意更多
<yunfan> BigOne: 我觉得能过安检
<abine> 口罩起码可以过滤一点吧
<imtxc> hamo: 渣蟆……
<abine> 话说hamo，你以前不是养有一个bot么？
<abine> 放出来，让大家逗逗乐
<hamo> abine: 不了，总被调戏，我的bot害羞了
<ofan> http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_52_0/libs/spirit/phoenix/doc/html/index.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Chapter 1. Phoenix 2.0 - 1.52.0 (@ boost.org)
<ilisp|boring> imadper_working: .........not boring?
<ilisp|boring> imadper_working: boring.....
<huntxu> hamo: 毛毛
<imtxc> ilisp|boring: 他是故意那样些的 骗你的
<hamo> huntxu: 胡胡
<huntxu> hamo: 你的好基友蛋蛋自從和你重逢在C家就感動到不上irc了啊
<ofan> ilisp|boring: elisp有没有标准？
<hamo> huntxu: 他帽子被扒了，作恶太多不敢来了
<ofan> hamo: 为啥被扒？
<yunfan> 阿蛋大概是换id了
<yunfan> hamo 谁巴的?
<ofan> hamo: 估计是有妹子了
<ofan> 或者新基友
<yunfan> ofan: 妹子汉子要一起玩才有趣啊
<ofan> yunfan: 那把你的妹子共享出来吧
<hamo> yunfan: 侯总
<hamo> ofan: 哪...还是找机油
<ofan> 侯总？
<hamo> ofan: 我让侯总把他扒了，他总是欺负我
<ofan> hamo: 谁让你不反抗
<hamo> ofan: 我没帽子，如何反抗啊？
<ofan> hamo: 挑起群众起义
<hamo> ofan: 你们都没帽子...
<huntxu> hamo: 為毛你的id出現在/topic
<hamo> huntxu: 我怎么知道...
 * hamo 谁干的！
<yunfan> ofan: 我还没有呢 只能共享你们的
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵
<ofan> yunfan: 我们只有基友
 * MeaCulpa 赶脚这里有种被官方招安的感觉
 * hamo 谁干的！！！
<jiero> ofan: 额。
<yunfan> hamo: 白羊?
<ofan> yunfan: 你可以跟 imadper_working 共享
 * MeaCulpa C记官方来了
<jiero> ofan: 找一堆艺术的女生扎进去
<ofan> jiero: 没兴趣
<ofan> 国内来的女生都很傲慢
<jiero> ofan: 好样的
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 对 快快open source , free use imadper_working
<jiero> ofan: 国内的？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 官方的人一直就控制着啊
<imadper_working> hamo: happyaron
<hamo> imadper_working: ...
<hamo> imadper_working: 被蓉蓉黑了...
<jiero> hamo: 你是白羊座的？
<jiero> hamo: 不对，叫白羊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 官方一直都在 lol
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 招安 其实也没什么，好多年不来新手了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 一般来混的都是油条
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33348
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 开源社区新玩法：赏金冒险模式 (@ solidot.org)
<yunfan> jiero: irc的特性也不适合几万人来 额除非有邮件列表
 * hamo 几万人的irc...
<jiero> yunfan: 几千吧。。。
 * hamo 脑补中
<jiero> yunfan: 突破 300 再说
<onlylove> 官方频道不就几千么
<jiero> onlylove: 这里呢。
<onlylove> jiero: 你把这里改成windows 360估计都没人
<jiero>  wysiwyw (what you see is what you want)
<jiero> 这是啥。。。
<jiero> 哦哪里有、
<onlylove> jiero: 所见即所得……不，所见即所想
<jiero> onlylove:  #windows 人挺多
<onlylove> 这边有windows频道？
<onlylove> 还真有……问题是是中文的么
<jiero> onlylove:  en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WYSIWYG#Related_acronyms
<alvin_rxg> Title: WYSIWYG - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<jiero> onlylove:  532 人，我曾经问过windows 7 安装问题。
<onlylove> jiero: 有人问win95不
 * jiero 只装过一次windows 7 和 一次 windows 8
<jiero> onlylove:  额。那里还回答linux 问题
<onlylove> jiero: 怎么卸载吧……
<imadper_working> ofan: 同位语之间, 要逗号吗?
<imadper_working> ilisp|boring: 英语不好, 不开心...
<jiero> onlylove: 不是不是，是会有人bs windows。有时候。
<imadper_unhappy> jie
<imadper_unhappy> jiero: 同位语之间, 要逗号吗?
<jiero> imadper_unhappy: 哈皮
<jiero> imadper_unhappy: 什么是同位语？
<onlylove> imadper_unhappy: 去官方频道混几个月就好了
<ofan> imadper_working: http://baike.baidu.com/view/409810.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 同位语_百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<yunfan> 有几千人那就肯定刷屏了
<imadper_unhappy> jiero: I hope I can help you, my doctor.  这个逗号要吗?
<imadper_unhappy> ofan: thx
<jiero> ofan:  我这里baidu被封一直不好。怎么办
<jiero> 加不加对方都能看懂吧。
<ofan> jiero: 当人肉炸弹去炸工信部
<jiero> ofan: 是不是可加可不加哦
<onlylove> 同位语肯定要分离开，逗号没问题的
<onlylove> 我觉得应该有个停顿
<ofan> jiero: 你看不懂？
<jiero> ofan: 额。看什么？
<ofan> jiero: 百科
<jiero> ofan: 我靠。我告诉你baidu全被封了。
<ofan> jiero: 自己解决
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> jiero: 不要做无耻的伸手党
 * jiero 默默的摸摸 ofan
 * hamo momo jiero
 * hamo momo ofan
 * hamo momo imadper_unhappy
 * hamo momo MeaCulpa
<onlylove> ofan: 你要让他往墙里面翻？
 * hamo momo roylez_
 * hamo momo onlylove
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: ....
 * hamo momo yunfan
<ofan> hamo: adam不在你就肆无忌惮了
<onlylove> hamo病了……
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
 * hamo momo gfrog
 * onlylove momo hamo
<yunfan> hamo: 你菊花痒了？
 * hamo momo happyaron
<hamo> yunfan: ...
<hamo> happyaron: 你默默的黑我啊
<yunfan> hamo: 额 贵司管arm的部门在哪里混？
<fenbox> 各位都用什么同步网盘的工具啊
<yunfan> hamo: 我要去请教那个ubuntu-core-armhf 怎么装到我的chromebook上
<hamo> yunfan: #ubuntu
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛渣
<yunfan> hamo: 哪里渣太多
<BigOne> yunfan: 你要不下次带个防毒面具过安检看看？
<yunfan> BigOne: 你说地铁还是飞机?
<BigOne> yunfan: 天朝地铁
<hamo> roylez_: 尾扎西...
<yunfan> BigOne: 可以 如果我买了面具的话
<hamo> roylez_: 帝都寂静岭模式了
<imtxc> P啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33349
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 用UEFI启动Linux导致三星笔记本变砖 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 三星的机器果断不能买啊
<hamo> onlylove: 我买的那个估计就是这个问题
<onlylove> hamo: 你居然敢买棒子的机器
<onlylove> hamo: 索尼，富士通，哪个不比棒子强
<imtxc> 笔记本还能变砖？
<hamo> onlylove: 当时觉得三星不是苹果技术么
<onlylove> hamo: 那你直接买水果
<BigOne> onlylove: 是啊，韩国的笔记本买不得。
<yunfan> BigOne: 技术问题
<BigOne> yunfan: 其实你可以把韩国看成是具有韩国特色的朝鲜。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你打算买个然后workaround?
<hamo> onlylove: 水果贵
<onlylove> hamo: 才9000多毛票
<yunfan> onlylove: 我手头就有个三星的笔记本 chromebook 呵呵
<BigOne> 其实觉得索尼或者富士通还是不错的，水果的话～～
<onlylove> hamo: 其实你应该买asus，你看zenbook和air长得几乎一样，内部结构也差不多
<onlylove> yunfan: 对三星的东西没好印象
<onlylove> yunfan: 非要买棒子货可以考虑LG
<imtxc> 渣渣渣渣渣渣渣渣
<imtxc> CTNND
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怎么了
<imtxc> 又被坑了我20的退票费 onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 12306?
<onlylove> imtxc: 还是TDB
<nopcall> 硬盘空间剩下66.5G能不能成功接收到65G的大文件呢。。我好担心啊。
<imtxc> onlylove: 还不是一家嘛……
<onlylove> nopcall: 看硬盘的簇
<nopcall> 现在没法看了。。接收的机器几乎快卡住了。。
<imtxc> nopcall: 开始传送前应该是会计算空间的吧
<imtxc> hamo: 渣毛儿现在没人管了
<nopcall> 用飞鸽传书传的。我也不知道啊。。万一传到半= =空间不够就难办了。。
<imtxc> hamo: 你是北京人，求装B经验，回去怎么跟人说话表现的哥是从帝都来的
<nopcall> 传完计算下md5看下了。。
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 只说北京话.
<hamo> imtxc: 不停的咳嗽和打喷嚏
<hamo> imtxc: 最能体现你是北京的了
<imtxc> hamo: 这招不行，我家空气比这里差
<hamo> imtxc: 这不一样,北京咳跟一般的不一眼
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 恩，关键是我就没见过活的北京人 ，北京人说话什么样子啊
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 快去看方清平的单口儿去~
<onlylove> nopcall: 飞鸽能传那么大文件么？
<nopcall> onlylove: 不能么？
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 是不是做为帝都人，开口不能自称我，而是自称「奴才」
<imtxc> 要喊对方「爷儿～」
<onlylove> nopcall: 我记得在家的时候有个医药行业的和我说是十几个GB，当时30多的文件都没敢用飞鸽
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 那你们那里都自称`杂家`?
<nopcall> onlylove: 。我也有点担心 可是没什么好的办法了啊。只能在传完后检验下完整性了。
<onlylove> nopcall: 时间来得及用scp或者ftp吧
<banban> 32位的ubuntu可以最多利用多少内存啊～
<onlylove> banban: 开没开pae内核
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 杂家是哪里的说法
<banban> 我刚加内存，现在是6G，是不是得装个64位的ubuntu啊
<hamo> banban: 必然啊
<banban> onlylove: pae内核是啥
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 你们那里的.
<banban> hamo: 必然什么
<hamo> banban: 就算是2G也装64的把
<imadper_unhappy> banban: 增加四位寻址空间.
<onlylove> hamo: 默认应该启用pae吧
<hamo> banban: 必然装64
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 不是的
<banban> hamo: 哦，64位的ubuntu稳定不～
<imadper_unhappy> banban: pae能让你使用64g内存. 在32位下
<hamo> onlylove: 嗯,默认启用,其实32的也行,但是何苦不装64呢?
<imadper_unhappy> banban: 而且, 不用重装.
<hrzhu> 我4g內存 用的32bit pae內核的ubuntu
<hamo> banban: 一样
<hamo> banban: 跟32的一样
<onlylove> banban: cat /proc/meminfo看看能识别多少
<imtxc> 有什么超市是北京特有的么，我去买点购物袋什么的，下车后去本地地摊装点什么东西
 * imadper_unhappy 8g-pae. 舍不得重装. 
<hamo> imtxc: 稻香村
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 什么不是的?
<onlylove> 稻香村不是超市
<banban> imadper_unhappy: 真的？
<hamo> banban: 你如果是重装的话,就不用折腾了
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 稻香村是南方的做法.
<imadper_unhappy> banban: 必须的.
<hamo> banban: 如果是新装,建议64
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 杂家好像是鲁智深那样说的
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: 北京不就这个比较特别么?
<hrzhu> 我怕64bit會出問題
<banban> hamo: 我是重装，现在装的64位win8，声卡问题解决不了，于是决定回归ubuntu
<imtxc> 稻香村子是卖什么的
<imadper_unhappy> banban: 同意, 如果是重新装, 最好是64位. 如果舍不得重新装, pae是个非常好的选择. 稳定/安全.
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: 糕点.
<onlylove> banban: 前几天不是7么
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 稻香村是属于南店北开.
<banban> imadper_unhappy: 64位会不会不稳定啊
<imadper_unhappy> banban: 不会.
<imadper_unhappy> banban: 但是, 你舍得重装?
<banban> onlylove: 恩，昨天装机不下十次，先前是win7，后来是win8
<onlylove> banban: 怕不稳定啊？欢迎用debian
<hamo> banban: 欢迎用win8
<hamo> banban: 真心比linux稳定
<banban> imadper_unhappy: 这有什么不舍得，Arch都让我格了
<onlylove> hamo: 先给banban解决声卡问题
<imtxc> 北京是不是这斋那居的地方比较多
<banban> hamo: 稳定吧。。。稳定的我电脑一直没声音。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 是，矫情
<imadper_unhappy> banban: 恩, 那就64位吧, 快.
<banban> onlylove: 我的意思是，要是能和32位ubuntu一样稳定就行，我没用过debian
<banban> onlylove: 怕搞不定
<hamo> banban: 对啊,win肯定不会没声音
<banban> hamo: 真没声音，试过了，以前32位的就有声音，现在64位的真没声音，怎么折腾都不管用
<onlylove> banban: ubuntu是基于debian，多加了些软件和设置
<onlylove> 声音驱动坏了
<hamo> banban: ubuntu = debian sid + bugs
<imtxc> 那就买俩什么斋的袋子 装装
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 扯淡. 我的win7, 没声音, ie无法上网. 两个问题, 我都解决不了!
<banban> hamo: 你意思推荐我用debian吗。。。我水平很菜的说
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 声音装了驱动, 当次是好的, 重启就不行了.
<onlylove> imtxc: 你火车站买俩便宜鸭子算了……不过那鸭子不能吃
<hamo> imadper_unhappy: 哪是你笨
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 上网问题, 我winsock reset 都不行.
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 你说怎么解决?
<imadper_unhappy> hamo: 重装ie也不行.
<onlylove> banban: arch都能装，debian小菜
<imtxc> onlylove: 那鸭子可不便宜吧 火车站一瓶水都贵很，比KTV都贵
<banban> onlylove: arch是前男友给我装的
<hrzhu> debian 太stable了 軟件太老了
<onlylove> imtxc: 贵你妹，正牌的鸭子两百多，火车站不到五十
<banban> onlylove: 我的水平只能装个ubuntu或者Fedora这种水平的
<imtxc> banban: 让新男友给你装sid
<banban> imtxc:还木有新男友 哈哈～
<onlylove> banban: debian和ubuntu安装差不太多
<imtxc> onlylove: 可是它不值那个价格，就是贵，地摊没包装的也就卖10元
<imtxc> banban: 还没新男友啊，我会装sid
<banban> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/download/desktop
<^k^> banban ⇪ ti: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Ubuntu
<banban> 这里下载ubuntu的镜像可可以吗
<liemehoc> banban: mirrors.163.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站 (@ 163.com)
<banban> 我咋觉得我就那么小白啊  用了这么多年Linux了。。。一直小白着呢
<imtxc> 白才好
<hamo> imtxc: 谢谢表扬我
<ofan> hamo: 头发白？
<imtxc> hamo: 你是黑毛儿
<banban> 谁有个移动硬盘啊 借姐备份数据下。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 还冒充白
<liemehoc> 这里现在有女人了？
 * hamo ...
<banban> amd64就是64位吧。。。。。
<hamo> banban: 嗯
<hamo> kk: 小k你肥来啦
<kk> hamo, 你在做什么？ ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 9.37天
<liemehoc> 北京今天下的是什么玩意儿，滑死了
<pity> ruby 的 bundle install 好烦人
<fenbox> 冻雨
<hamo> > "哈" * 1024
<kk> hamo, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<liemehoc> fenbox: 就是冰渣子？
<banban> liemehoc: 是挺滑的，得小心地滑。。。。
<hamo> banban: 郭得刚的段子听多了...
<pity> 我自抽烟去了……
<liemehoc> banban: 冷。。。。
<imtxc> kk没帽子，T不了那个吃苍蝇的bot
<hrzhu> rails的測試更煩人 跑個cucumber等半天 rails啓動太慢了
<banban> liemehoc: 你在户外呢啊。。。冷。。。户内还行吧
<BigOne> banban: 北京在下什么呢？
<banban> Linux下可以转个win的虚拟机吧～
<iIlL10Oo> hrzhu: sinatra 够用了
<liemehoc> banban: 你的段子冷。。。
<banban> BigOne: 类似雪的东西
<BigOne> banban: “类似”？？
<liemehoc> BigOne: 冰渣子
<banban> BigOne: 实在不知道那是啥
<liemehoc> 跟南方说的“下雪籽”是不是一个东西？
<imtxc> 好像是把雾给结冰了
<banban> 我又要回归Linux单系统时代了。。。。
<\rs> hrzhu: spork
<liemehoc> imtxc: 噢，那的确不一样，听起来就好高端
<onlylove> banban: 你那windows在设备管理器里面能识别到声卡不，装上声卡以后对么？有可能是驱动程序不对
<banban> liemehoc: 我刚才说啥让你觉得冷的话了吗 哈哈
<banban> onlylove: 对，前面不是黄色的惊叹号
<liemehoc> 在杭州活了20多年没见过，长见识了
<liemehoc> banban: 小心地滑。。。。
<onlylove> banban: 什么机器，我看下型号
<hrzhu> \rs: 這個好像不錯 研究下
<imtxc> liemehoc: 必然高端
<banban> onlylove: Acer aspire 4736Z系列
<onlylove> liemehoc: 就是那种很小的雪粒，如果开车灯的话能看到，不开就看不到
<banban> onlylove: 戴眼镜不仔细看都看不出来 今天我师妹摔了两次了都。。。。
 * hamo 帝都的天气越来越诡异了...
<\rs> 今天摔了一次，還好明天就滾回去了
<XwinX> yunfan:
<onlylove> banban: 我出门前被警告了，所以还好
<hamo> \rs: 怎么才放假啊?
<gin> 大大们。在ubuntu下如何修改系统启动选项时间啊？我装的win7 ubuntu 双系统。我调成默认是ubuntu 且引导时间是0秒。以为可以猛按向下键可以选择。但是不行。。。
<liemehoc> banban: 哪个学校
<imtxc> gin: grub.cfg
<\rs> hamo: 搬磚
<imtxc> 0s没的选的 要是能选进去，你就可以帮人买火车票了 gin
<iGoogle> gin: 试试按shift
 * hamo 完了,以后失业了连砖都没得搬了...
<gin> imtxc, 那个我试过了。貌似只是改变了紫色页面那个默认选项
<banban> \rs: 原来你是人啊。。。。
<onlylove> banban: 应该是realtek的HD声卡，应该没问题啊
<iGoogle> XwinX: 叉叉
<XwinX> iGoogle:
<banban> liemehoc: 学校不好 不好意思说。。。。。
<gin> iGoogle, 猛按 shift吗？
<banban> onlylove: 真有问题现在。。。。
<imtxc> gin: 那你是要改什么呢
<iGoogle> 一直按，知道出菜单。 gin
<iGoogle> 只到
<gin> imtxc, 我只是想进win7 - -
<iGoogle> 应该是可以的
<onlylove> banban: 这种事，一般原机带的驱动是正常的
<iGoogle> XwinX: 回家不
<onlylove> banban: 驱动精灵什么的不是很灵
<gin> iGoogle, 好吧。我现在试试。
<banban> onlylove: 装了64位的以后就是怎么都不正常～
<XwinX> iGoogle: 回啊, 怎么不会
<onlylove> http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/Audio/Audio_Realtek_6.0.1.5904_W7x86W7x64_A.zip?acerid=633918943454347781&Step1=Notebook,%20Ultrabook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire%204736Z&OS=701&LC=zh-chs&BC=Acer&SC=CHINA_1
<kk> onlylove 啥, ⇪ type: application/octet-stream
<banban> onlylove: 没事 重回Linux单系统也好，心又静下来了
<onlylove> 这个地址？
<iGoogle> 飞机？火车？ XwinX
<XwinX> iGoogle: 飞机
<XwinX> iGoogle: 火车票太难买了
<iGoogle> 那还好。只有雾可能影响起飞
<banban> onlylove: 一会再试下。。。
<banban> 话说 大家都还没回家呢吗。。。
<liemehoc> banban: 今年北京过年
<gin> iGoogle, 貌似不行哦~
<imtxc> XwinX: 你从神家回来了？
<onlylove> banban:这是官方的下载地址，不知道好用不
<iGoogle> gin: 你是一直按住的？
<\rs> banban: 當然是人……
<XwinX> imtxc: 还没有
<gin> iGoogle, 是按着不放？还是猛按？
<onlylove> 要除夕才能回家
<banban> onlylove: 说实话 acer官网的驱动我装过了，没用，不过再试下你给的这个了。。。
<iGoogle> 按住不放
<kyoko1> 大家好，我使用MATE桌面，安装fcitx后无法输入中文，请问是什么问题？
<imtxc> XwinX: o
<banban> \rs: 你这ID看起来倒像是机器人的说～
<gin> iGoogle: 好吧。我再试试。
<imtxc> XwinX: 还等你的usb3的本子呢
<iGoogle> kyoko1: 去问某发行版本嘛
<onlylove> banban: 要不要试试看看声卡的设置……是不是把输出弄错了
<banban> liemehoc: soga
<onlylove> 用过acer感觉一般，就是便宜
<liemehoc> kk: 又淘气了
<banban> onlylove: 恩 姐没钱 当然得用便宜的 性价比还可以的
<kk> liemehoc, 我可以按照很多东西，比如我们讨论你的家乡。 ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 9.35天
<hamo> banban: 你什么本本?
<onlylove> hamo: 4736z
<imtxc> gin: 又失败了？
<liemehoc> banban: 现在晚上加班叫个烤串都没了
<imtxc> gin: 改一下grub.cfg里面的timeout不就好了么
<gin> imtxc, 是的。。。
<gin> imtxc, /etc/default/grub 是说这个吗？
<iGoogle> 本来都简单的事情。改/boot下的
<liemehoc> gin: 换syslinux吧，别折腾grub了
<kk> 我的op呢...
<imtxc> gin: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<banban> hamo: acer aspire 47636Z
<liemehoc> kk: 不要卖萌
<imtxc> kk: 我擦 你居然说话了
<gin> liemehoc, 还是小白阶段。。
<banban> liemehoc: 。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> kk: 要什么op
<imtxc> kk: 跟谁要自行车呢
<kk> ..
<kk> 我的帽子哪里去了啊..
<liemehoc> 。。。。。。。
<kk> ...
<gin> imtxc, 是改if 下面还是 else 下面的？
<onlylove> kk: 花钱再买一个
<kk> iGoogle,这样是临时的吧
<onlylove> gin: 你要改哪里啊，就那么一行timeout
<iGoogle> 难道是哈皮的老婆把你开除了？
<imtxc> gin: 哪来了两行？ 要不都改？
<gin> fi
<gin> terminal_output gfxterm
<gin> if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
<gin>   set timeout=-1
<gin> else
<gin>   set timeout=10
<iGoogle> 额。
<iGoogle> 不+q了？
<kk> bug了..
<maplebeats> .....
<banban> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i164749
<onlylove> kk: 临时的还不行啊》不想要给我
<banban> maplebeats: 好久不见～
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 你一天都不工作啊，
<maplebeats> banban, 好久不见～斑斑姐
<kk> 可能哪里被我改错了,,
<iGoogle> 聊天不就是工作嘛
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 真是个好工作
<iGoogle> 脸上有斑的？
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<banban> iGoogle: 你脸上才有斑
<onlylove> banban: 32的没问题么？那没办法了
<banban> onlylove: 恩 32没问题的说～
<iGoogle> 给照片看看
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 仔仔不在你身边？
<banban> iGoogle: 你是EE？
<BigOne> banban: 那就是在下不明物质咯
<maplebeats> 就是那货
<banban> BigOne: 恩？
<liemehoc> BigOne: 不明物质。。。太坏了
<banban> BigOne: 大一？。。。。。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 破饭团
<maplebeats> banban, 我也是acer的
<iGoogle> 把你+q
<onlylove> banban: 那个是ee的n个马甲之一
<maplebeats> banban, 但是还没装过windows..
<BigOne> banban: 你不是说不知道具体下的是什么么？类似雪的物质
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 求+q
<gin> imtxc, 我觉得不是改grub的问题。改grub我试过了。不行。
<iGoogle> 你又想不开了？哪妹子不理你了？
<liemehoc> BigOne: 我以为你说banban脸上有不明物质。。。想多了
<banban> maplebeats: 你的64位没问题吗难道。。。
<banban> maplebeats: 好吧，64位ubuntu没问题吧。。。
<maplebeats> banban, 我linux本来就是64位的呀
<banban> maplebeats: 嗯嗯 你用哪个发行版
<imtxc> gin: 难道是我理解错了，你现在是什么问题？
<banban> BigOne: 你也是EE？
<maplebeats> banban, 洗发水
<maplebeats> ....EE你到底有几个分身
<banban> maplebeats: 哦，我水平不够。。。。以前洗发水是别人帮忙装的
<banban> 这叫浪费资源。。。。
<hamo> banban: 说前男友就好了嘛
<hamo> banban: 还说别人
<banban> hamo:是别人啊。。。
<maplebeats> hamo, 蛤蟆这是作死
<iGoogle> 说不定是glass hamo
<gin> imtxc, 我现在是给我选系统的时间成了0秒。而且默认是ubuntu。我想改默认系统或者是选择时间可以在1秒以上。。。
 * hamo 还是神见多识广
<hamo> gin: 去/etc/default/grub直接改timeout
<imtxc> gin: 你在windown里面改的时间为0么
<iGoogle> hamo: 你又乱出主意了
<gin> imtxc, 是的。我在win下面改的默认系统和选择时间
<imtxc> gin: 要不就开机狂按F8
<imtxc> gin: 那就按F8
<gin> hamo, 貌似不是grub的问题。。
<hamo> iGoogle: 难道不对么神?
<onlylove> gin: /etc/default/grub 里面的grub-timeout
<imtxc> gin: 去吧去吧 F8没错的
<iGoogle> 他自己的情况都没搞清楚。
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆，你啥时候对过。。
<banban> iGoogle: 你干嘛总欺负人家 hamo
 * hamo T_T
<iGoogle> 。。。 恭喜蛤蟆。有妹子喜欢你了。
<imtxc> gin: 怎么还在
 * hamo mtg
<gin> imtxc, 按F8 好吧。我去了
<imtxc> 哟 都成了 「人家」的蛤蟆了 hamo banban
<pity> 我在 vimrc 中设置了编辑 ruby 类型的文件时 tab 转换为 2 个空格，编辑 .rb 文件时成功，但编辑 erb 文件时就不行了呢？
<iGoogle> imtxc: 人家 家人
<banban> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> pity: 昨天不是告诉你autocmd了么
<banban> imtxc: 人家有啥不对吗 汗
<imtxc> banban: 很好啊
<banban> imtxc: 那不就是了 你们这些人 。。
<imtxc> gin: 又未遂？
<gin> imtxc, 我回来了。按紧F 8的话。是无限警报声音。而且。未遂
<banban> gin: 你要进bios吗这是
<gin> imtxc, 我的是联想本子。y450.我说明先
<pity> imtxc: autocmd FileType ruby set et sw=2 sts=2 这样写的
<pity> imtxc: .rb 可以，.erb 不行
<imtxc> pity: 。。。
<gin> banban, BIOS 是F 2。。。
<banban> jiero: long time no see。。。
<imtxc> .erb也要是 ruby才可以啊
<pity> imtxc: 是否 vim 未将 .erb 文件认定为 ruby 类型？
<imtxc> pi
<imtxc> pity: 恩
<banban> gin: 那你这是去哪儿呀要。。。
<pity> imtxc: 要手动指定？
<gin> banban, 我现在是给我选系统的时间成了0秒。而且默认是ubuntu。我想改默认系统或者是选择时间可以在1秒以上。。。
<imtxc> autocmd BufNewFile,BufRead *.erb set filetype=ruby  pity
<gin> banban, 进win
<pity> imtxc: 我试下
<imtxc> gin: 按F8 不是会出现选择菜单么
<banban> gin: 咋会0s啊 我说。。。
<gin> imtxc, 是应该出现。可是没有。
<gin> banban, 我自己改了。我错了。。
<jiero> banban: 诶诶诶。昨天才见了。
<huntxu> imadper_unhappy: .
<imadper_unhappy> huntxu: ?
<banban> jiero: 昨天有见吗。。。
<huntxu> imadper_unhappy: 看你還unhappy就關心一下
<imtxc> gin: gin apm不够？
<huntxu> banban: 小班好
<imadper_unhappy> huntxu: 哦.
<banban> huntxu: long time no see，too。。。。
<gin> imtxc, 一直按紧的。没松过。。。apm
<archl> banban: 难道昨天是别人冒充？
<imtxc> gin: 要点
<banban> archl: soga，这回的确是见过了。。。
<banban> archl: 谁让你总改名字，我只认识jiero
<imtxc> gin: 估计是我还没搞清楚你的状况
<gin> 我想问。为什么我用tab名字出来的都是逗号。我看你们打出来的是冒号。
<MeaCulpa> gin: 客户端？
<imadper_unhappy> gin, 什么?
<archl> banban: 哦。我的不是。
<imtxc> gin: 客户端可以配置的，不过没关系的吧
<gin> imtxc, 就跟那个   一键还原那个黑白界面那里是一样的。
<gin> 好吧。我知道了。谢谢各位。。
<archl> lainme: 是那个 不知何谓的 url.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 信息提示_腾讯微博 (@ url.cn)
<gin> imtxc, grub是在我说的那个后面才出现
<Ein_> gin$ 这样子也可以的。
<gin> Ein_, 好吧。我知道了。谢谢
<imtxc> gin update-grub
<banban> ||x-y||
<banban> 有木有同学知道上面那是啥意思
<archl> x-y 最近竟然让我想起男人。
<archl> 看了新闻。
<banban> 好吧，改成||a-b||
<imtxc> gin: 让ubuntu自动更新grub配置，应该就会找到你的win了，然后从grub进win
<liemehoc> archl: 要不要这么饥渴
<banban> liemehoc: 关键他本身就是男人。。
<archl> liemehoc:  http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33305
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 接吻留下的DNA能在嘴里保存至少一小时 (@ solidot.org)
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 上海都要买罐装空气了？
<liemehoc> banban: 你懂的
<archl> liemehoc: 没办法，最近刚看的新闻。
<archl> iGoogle: 以前有个国王，要求全国都铺牛皮地毯。
<archl> iGoogle: 后来他的大臣发明了皮鞋
<gin> imtxc, You must run this as root  我是小白。求解释
<banban> archl: 这是有可能的，因为口腔中的确可以提取出DNA，DNA在4度可以保存一个月之久，当然体温是37度，那么可能时间比较短，但是DNA还是很坚强的，相比RNA来说的话，因为它是双链的
<iGoogle> archl: 这和我说的，不能类比吧
<archl> iGoogle: 你说 MeaCulpa 类似国王啊～
<iGoogle> 上海要这样，还活个啥劲
<archl> banban: 谢谢解释 。 我去查 RNA 。
<archl> 想起来了。。。
<imtxc> gin: sudo
<imtxc> gin: sudo update-grub
<iGoogle> banban: 你专门研究口腔的？
<gin> imtxc, Generating grub.cfg ...
<gin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-36-generic-pae
<gin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-36-generic-pae
<gin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-35-generic-pae
<gin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-35-generic-pae
<gin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-32-generic-pae
<gin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-32-generic-pae
<banban> iGoogle: 我是学生物的 大哥～ DNA我还是懂的
<gin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-26-generic-pae
<gin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-26-generic-pae
<gin> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<iGoogle> 。。
<gin> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<gin> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<gin> Skipping Windows 7 (loader) on Wubi system
<gin> Found Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on /dev/sda3
<gin> Skipping Windows Recovery Environment (loader) on Wubi system
<gin> done
<iGoogle> 这啥系统。别贴这里。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 又准备push个几百M进gsa
<imtxc> gin: 现在重启，在grub里面先windows 7
<liemehoc> gin: code.bulix.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不至于
<imtxc> gin: 不要在这里刷屏～ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<archl> gin:  现在你好运气
<imtxc> kk幸亏不再
<gin> 好吧。我错了。。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 我看标哥要卖空气。rss看到的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 标哥啥都卖，一年前就开始做空气了
<archl> iGoogle: 不如卖过滤网
<imtxc> gin: 重启就好了
<iGoogle> archl: 这个好
<gin> imtxc: 哇。。
<imtxc> gin: 嘛
<gin> liemehoc: code.bulix.org 是什么来的？
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<gin> imtxc: 没什么。我去了
<imtxc> 这次再失败他就疯了
<imtxc> 已经重启5次了
<BigOne`> archl: 这其实有点像过滤水和天然矿泉水的区别吧。
<archl> BigOne`: 啊。。。本身，水就没啥。。矿泉什么的。
<archl> BigOne`: 无聊的矿泉水要求。。。
<onlylove> http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E9%9B%BE%E9%9C%BE%E6%B3%A2%E5%8F%8A%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC&FORM=Z9LH8
<kk> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 雾霾波及日本 - 必应 Bing
<gin> imtxc: 重启后呢？貌似还是不行。。
<onlylove> http://www.bing.com/search?q=%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC%E7%99%BE%E8%BD%A6%E8%BF%BD%E5%B0%BE&FORM=Z9LH6
<kk> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 北京百车追尾 - 必应 Bing
<BigOne`> archl: 唉，话说如果再这样下去的话，空气密度不是会上升了么？那是不是浮力也会上去？
<onlylove> gin: 你是不是用的wubi
<gin> onlylove: 是用那个装的ubuntu
<imtxc> gin: 啊？ grub里面没有windows7 的选项？
<archl> BigOne`: 。。。水密度是不是下降了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 别折腾了，他用的wubi
<gin> imtxc: 是没有。。。我开始没说清楚。。？ 好吧。我错了
<imtxc> |||||||
 * archl 问下，这里还有用 wubi的么。。。
<gin> onlylove: 我这情况是没救了？
<BigOne`> archl: 关键是浮力上升的话，是不是可以在雾霾空气里自由翱翔
<archl> gin: 说实话，是不知道。。。很少有人用 wubi
<gin> 我用的wubi装的ubuntu。。
<imtxc> gin: wubi的话，我总觉得F8是有用的
<onlylove> gin: 有没有我不知道，因为这边基本没wubi
<gin> 你们让我情何以堪
<pity> imtxc: 好像管用了
<pity> imtxc: 谢谢
<iGoogle> gin: 去论坛，写份检讨，详细说明细节。会有人帮你的
<archl> BigOne`: 放心吧。那种浮力的话很多人就被压死了。
<iGoogle> 按shift无效，就看出你不是grub了。
<archl> BigOne`: 想象生活在水里的感觉吧
<gin> iGoogle: 写检讨。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 神。你在玩什么
<imtxc> pity: 哪跟哪管用了？ grub还是f8
<iGoogle> 没玩的
<iGoogle> 等下班
<BigOne`> archl: 兴许北平有人进化出类鱼漂的器官，叫人漂呢？
<pity> imtxc: vim autocmd
<MeaCulpa> ...
<onlylove> gin: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/2011-December/009492.html
<gin> archl: 我刚入门。其他方法不会。而且从win过来的。只能用
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: [Ubuntu-zh] Wubi安装Ubuntu后设置默 认启动项 为Ubuntu并且启动菜单 显 示时间为0无法进 入 Win7
<imtxc> pity: 哦 我乱了 被gin弄迷糊了
<pity> imtxc: :) easy
<imtxc> pity: autocmd当然管用了……
<MeaCulpa> BigOne`: 那只有用鲸类的油压系统才行，气压系统在地面上就是个弱点
<pity> imtxc: 嗯哼
<archl> gin: 不太了解。 我刚入门时还没wubi - :)
<MeaCulpa> BigOne`: 摔一下，肋骨就骨折了
<gin> imtxc: F8真心不行。。。
<imtxc> gin: 好吧，那我就真没办法了
<BigOne`> MeaCulpa: 我可能我觉得这样大气压强会增大是真的。
<archl>  /me 用Ubuntu 之后。还真没让windows单独存在过。。。
<archl> 顶多进虚拟机。。。所以不知道。wubi怎么搞
<ugoub> wubi  如果有空白分区，可以直接跳过wubi，安装系统在硬盘上。
<kk> gin,别用 wubi 了
<onlylove> 雾霾压城第五天，北京等来一场“像雾像雨又像雪”的降水，由于地面温度在零度以下，落地结冰，早间出行的市民惊呼“路面像冰一样滑”
<onlylove> kk: 你现在到底是BOT还是人啊
<kk> onlylove,合体
<hamo> kk: 人鸡合体?
<kk> hamo 蛤蟆
<hamo> kk: 你是? 蓉蓉?
<kk> hamo 我是kk
<imtxc> 合体了
<gin> kk: 不用怎么装起ubuntu？我现在暂时还无法脱离win。虽然我很想很想。
<kk> gin,用 grub4dos 安装
<kk> gin, google搜索双系统
<gin> onlylove: 下载了一个Grub4DOS，用grub2启动Grub4DOS，然后在grub4dos里面用map加载win7的镜像，使用镜像启动Win7安装，进入修复模式，在命令行里面调用bcdedit设置启动菜单显示时间  听起来很高端捏
<onlylove> gin: 高端么？
<kk> gin, win7已经安装好了,不需要再次安装
<onlylove> gin: 你用windows7的安装光盘启动机器进维护模式一样
<liemehoc> gin: 别整那个了，把ubuntu装起以后弄个虚拟机装windows就行了
<liemehoc> 比这个简单多了
<jusss> onlylove: debian没有Xorg.conf
<liemehoc> jusss: 现在都不用了
<onlylove> jusss: 你又在误导群众
<iIlL10Oo> gin: xp才需要grub4dos
<iIlL10Oo> http://blog.csdn.net/wslzq/article/details/7580900
<liemehoc> jusss: xorg.conf.d
<iGoogle> gin: 4,5个软件以下，直接wine，虚拟机都不要
<kk> iIlL10Oo 3⇪ t: win7下硬盘安装Ubuntu 12.04 - 揽月阁-ed - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET0
<liemehoc> iGoogle: wine难为他了，虚拟机简单
<iGoogle> 虚拟机罗嗦了。带一堆，不灵活
<onlylove> jusss: xorg.conf是有的，但是现在大部分都用xorg.conf.d了
<gin> 我真的是个小白。你们说的我都没怎么听说过。。
<iIlL10Oo> http://blog.csdn.net/wslzq/article/details/7580900@
<jusss> onlylove: 我想改分辨率
<iGoogle> gin: nnnd 去论坛看一个月再说。
<imtxc> 破触摸屏，一捉鸡输个验证码都老点偏
<iIlL10Oo> Win7下硬盘安装Ubuntu 12.04
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道该改xorg.conf还是用xrandr
<iIlL10Oo> 下面本人将介绍适合新手、简单易懂的硬盘安装方法：
<iIlL10Oo> 1、在Windows7中下载并安装EasyBCD（目前最新版2.1.2）
<iIlL10Oo> 2、将ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso文件复制到C盘根目录，用压缩软件打开，再打开casper目录，把initrd.lz、vmlinuz这两个文件解压到C盘根目录下。
<iGoogle> imtxc: 校准嘛
<alpha080>  好复杂。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我从来不考虑那问题……弄个de直接搞定，wm也行，你非要就起x
<iGoogle> jusss: 第一用xrandr
<imtxc> iGoogle: 不紧张的时候不会偏，就是字太小
<iIlL10Oo> http://blog.csdn.net/wslzq/article/details/7580900
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: win7下硬盘安装Ubuntu 12.04 - 揽月阁-ed - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<gin> iIlL10Oo: 我现在是进不去win
<iGoogle> 你啥时候，会紧张？ lol imtxc
<jusss> onlylove: 在vbox里装到debian，and kde4根本不会用，不会该分辨率，kde4连设置快捷键都不会
<imtxc> 不要邪恶 神
<iIlL10Oo> gin: wubi安装的? 我没试过wubi
<iIlL10Oo> gin: 不清楚了
<jusss> 软件真是越来越高级呀，高级到都不会用
<iGoogle> 咋这又邪恶了？
<gin> iIlL10Oo: 是的。wubi  一切都是wubi
<iIlL10Oo> gin: wubi is god .
<MeaCulpa> _lol_
<iGoogle> wubi没安装到实际分区，你就不如废弃了这系统。重来。去找win启动盘，fdisk来一下。
<iGoogle> 改mbr
<gin> onlylove: 照现在这么说。我需要一张win7安装光盘。
<iGoogle> fdisk /mbr
<archl> gin: 什么问题？修复引导区？
<archl> gin: 其实你装个 grub 就行
<iGoogle> 罗嗦一下午了。浪费时间嘛
<archl> grub照样可以引导 windows
<iGoogle> archl: 。。。你又糊涂了
<archl> iGoogle: ？
<iGoogle> wubi通常是安装成win下的一个文件。
<gin> iGoogle: 我觉得你倒是了解我的请款了
<iGoogle> 不是实际系统
<gin> iGoogle: 我觉得你倒是了解我的情况了
<iGoogle> gin: 先恢复win吧。
<archl> iGoogle: 但是grub可以安在windows下面，不管那个wubi的ubuntu了
<imtxc> gin 干脆用神的办法，重写一下mbr，反正wubi里面装的ubuntu一堆毛病
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<archl> gin: 就是直接找个能装 grub 的办法，装了就恢复了
<gin> 现在就是要找到win7安装盘。然后你们后面说的都可以实现了
<archl> 也行 - 没用过 - 俺只知道 grub 可以修。
<imtxc> gin: sudo fdisk /mbr
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<imtxc> .
<iGoogle>  
<jusss> imtxc: 我怎么一看到mbr就想到mbp mba
<archl> jusss: 因为 MBA 比 mbr 常见
<gin> imtxc: 现在这个ubuntu我不在乎了。毛病各种出现
<imtxc> jusss: 因为你是水果粉？
<jusss> imtxc: 买不起水果，连ipod都没
<imtxc> gin: 那就果断不要了呗，随便找个什么可以引导的U盘，进个pe系统什么的修复下好了
<imtxc> 什么老毛套啊大白菜啊的
<imtxc> 有个u盘就行 gin
<gin> archl: 恩
<iGoogle> 有个秘书就行
<gin> imtxc: 我现在win7系统桌面有各种种子。你种子。你懂得。所以必须进去。移走
<iGoogle> 种子有屁用哦。piratebay 不都有
 * gfrog 有人有意去intel做linux驱动嘛？ hamo?
<gin> imtxc: win7安装盘呗。U盘不见很久了。
<imtxc> gfrog: linux驱动，这么gaoji的活啊
<iGoogle> 驱动其实不高级，都是按部就班。主要调试。
 * imtxc 求各种工作
<gfrog> iGoogle: .
<gin> 好了。安装盘有了。
<liemehoc> imtxc: 你在帝都？
<hamo> gfrog: 你咋有intel的工作啦?
<imtxc> liemehoc: 对啊
 * gfrog 被一个猎头朋友骚扰了，帮忙问问。 hamo 
<iGoogle> gaoji 的噶嘛
<iGoogle> gaoji 的蛤蟆
<imtxc> 及娃娃居然不推荐我去面基
<archl> hamo 1年内连续跳跃
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆是没定性，哪都做不长。估计。
<gin> 是不是不在win下面用wubi装ubuntu的话。就必须有安装盘或者U 盘？
<imtxc> 别用wubi了
 * hamo ...
<archl> 不在windows下，就不能wubi安装吧。
<gin> imtxc: 我想下载光盘镜像。然后刻录一张
<gfrog> imtxc: 哈？
 * hamo 谁说我要跳了...早上还果断拒绝了一个猎头
<archl> hamo: 没关系，跳遍四面八方
<gfrog> imtxc: 你要被推去哪？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我会写流水灯驱动的呀
<imtxc> lol
<alpha080> gin: 直接弄个usb启动盘不就好了
<roylez_> hamo: 你天生不就只会跳的么
 * hamo ...
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<iGoogle> roylez_: +
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃难道还有意帽帽儿？
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是intel么
<gin> alpha080: 我买了很多个。很多个U盘都是第二天就不见了。所以。有恐惧了。
<archl> imt
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是有意猫猫，是有意工作
<imtxc> gfrog: 哪都不介意
<archl> gin: 嗨。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，乃想试试？ 那我把猎头联系方式给你？
<hamo> imtxc: 去帽帽呗
<imtxc> hamo: 猫猫不要我
<gin> archl: 嗨？
<iGoogle> imtxc: 洗浴中心招人。
<imtxc> gfrog: 猎头啊……
 * archl 记得以前掉了东西，去门卫那里找，一抽屉都是闪存盘/耳机之类的。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 去过了，人不要
<gfrog> imtxc: 恩
<iGoogle> 。。。
 * archl 就是没发现自己的，于是说 byebye、
<imtxc> gfrog: 那还是给hamp吧
<gfrog> archl: 随便拿一个嘛。反正一抽屉
<archl> gfrog: 。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 继续等帽帽的消息
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃自己投了？
<hamo> imtxc: 乃投了帽帽?
<gin> archl: 随便拿一个说不定有收获哦~
<imtxc> gfrog: hamo 没投呢 不知道往哪头
<iGoogle> archl: 看到吧。国内的思维，都这样的。
<gfrog> imtxc: rh网站上有jd list啊
<gfrog> iGoogle: .
<imtxc> gfrog: 你说没人头了，我投有个啥用
<gfrog> imtxc: 是我们组没人头了。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你这样 的思维，还肉体出墙。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 其他还有。
<alpha080> gin: 再买个u盘，弄个木马上去。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: .
<imtxc> gfrog: 所以等布鲁推呢
<iGoogle> lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 这样。。
<hamo> imtxc: 不撸要推倒你?
<imtxc> 以后每月给猫猫发封简历
<alpha080> gin: 什么病毒牛X 装什么
<imtxc> hamo: 倒不了
<archl> imtxc: 去非盈利组织吧。
<imtxc> 这次失败，下次换个名字继续投 gfrog
<imtxc> archl: 比如？
<archl> imtxc: http://www.ngocn.net/m.php?name=hr&mo_catid=295
<kk> archl 啥, ⇪ 招聘信息 - NGO发展交流网 -公益行业门户
<alpha080> 比如inothamo
<gfrog> imtxc: 张三、李四、王五。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩
 * gfrog 这也是个DOS hr的好方法。 cc hamo 
<imtxc> gfrog: 我就打算这么干的
<hamo> gfrog: 应该组织一群人DDOS HR
<roylez_> gfrog: 张三、李四、王二麻子
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: HR的本职如果是录用，这是DOS, HR的本职如果是筛选，类似GFW,这攻击就无效
<gin> alpha080: 我怕我在买回来的路上给丢了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: GFW也会overload嘛。
<gfrog> roylez_: 哦，对，是这个。
<archl> gin:  你的电脑怎么没丢
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<imtxc> gfrog:DOS 帽帽
 * gfrog 酷啪啪啪^ XD
<archl> MeaCulpa: 酷葩
<imtxc> hamo: 你在度娘有认识的老大不
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 怎么会？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不会？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: GFW直接断你线，何来overload
<gin> archl: 我也想丢。这样我可以对自己有借口买新的。。
<hamo> imtxc: robin算不?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 断了全中国线都可以
<archl> gin: 你下去吧。。
<alpha080> gin: 可以考虑在u盘外面加个包装，比如充气娃娃之类的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，还还得有特征识别才行
<liemehoc> gin: 我帮你丢
<imtxc> hamo: 他算个鸟
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 达到一定并发就不识别了，全灭
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 国家又不管你能不能上...网速快不快
<hamo> imtxc: 好吧,那我还真不认识别的比他还高的老大了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 全灭就DOS成功了啊，酥
<gin> archl: 我下去了。搞定win再说了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: DOS自己了啊笨笨
<imtxc> hamo: 不过他可以说上话
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 把中国网民网断了
<hamo> imtxc: 应该是
<imtxc> hamo: 那就他吧，你把他家地址给我
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃说GFW，俺说HR @_@
<hamo> imtxc: 就有电话
<gin> alpha080: 重口
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 去年7月GFW就全灭所有vpn...
<MeaCulpa> :P
<imtxc> hamo: 电话没用……
<gin> liemehoc: 等我修复好再丢
<imtxc> gfrog: 我用各种马甲把你们猫猫每个组都投一遍
<sinxccc> 嗯，请问在 tmux 里面用 irssi 的话，怎样才能往上滚动看以前的历史呢？
<imtxc> sinxccc: page up
<sinxccc> 好像 pageup/down 就直接滚动了term了
<sinxccc> imtxc: 多谢！果然是。我换成 iTerm 就好了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那2礼拜我们都不干活了，真开心，一样的好事只有小时候dc <<< '2 3*n[/]n2 2^pq' 时候有
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃们vpn都被干掉了？ 敝司表示没受影响。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 乃还参加过那个活动？
<gfrog> imtxc: @_@乃真敢干
<imtxc> gfrog: 怎么了，这不还没发呢么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们vpn出口还在国内，所以真奇怪...
<gfrog> imtxc: 没事，加油 XD
<MeaCulpa> irssi本来就PGUP哈
<imtxc> gfrog: o 你是不是知道什么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们悲催，上海联通出口...慢与慢的组合
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 公司内的site to site的vpn还是remote connection用的？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵司奇葩暴了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 都是，我们的site网络其实就是Cisco上面再vpn
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 本质和你家里一样的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 敝司有MPLS啊。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 是不是我的email已经被你们组加黑名单了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: MPLS基本不会被干掉的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我司弱爆了
<gfrog> imtxc: 矮油，别这么敏感，我啥都不知道。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 最操蛋的，是你去北美出差的时候，还没权限连北美vpn入口
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要兜一圈回来...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 表示帽帽的VPN相当好用。
<imtxc> gfrog: 绝对有事儿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 奇葩。奇葩啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 在米国酒店连米国公司机房真是...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我们随便连，没限制，哪个快使哪个。
<imtxc> 难道我得换邮箱了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有时候北京办公室的内部连接断了，就直接vpn到国外入口去。
<cleamoon> 谁知道steiner树怎么写呀……网上找不到代码……
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 见过IBMer到米国出差翻墙会祖国连vpn再翻墙连美国机房机器再连回祖国Domino收Lotus邮件的.
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 一来一去，3秒钟没了
<\rs> https://github.com/kripken/emscripten/wiki
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Home · kripken/emscripten Wiki · GitHub
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 天哪。。。
<xinchi> cleamoon, 好像在哪听过 作业？
<cleamoon> 差不多
<imtxc> gfrog: ^^
<gfrog> imtxc: 哈？
<imtxc> gfrog: 打错了，没啥……
<xinchi> cleamoon, 你是在学data structures么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 做18摸er在国外很没意思，别人语调怪怪的
<ofan> 谁收到过 GPUJkK16626 | the truth is: freenode is approving this spam. i donnate them, so, please join #calculus #&philosophy, im a millionaire and eccentric join it.  ？
<cleamoon> 没有，在做oi题
<xinchi> cleamoon, 哦哦
<xinchi> cleamoon, http://homepage.univie.ac.at/ivana.ljubic/research/pcstp/
<kk> xinchi 啥, ⇪ Prize-Collecting Steiner Tree
<xinchi> cleamoon, 你看看这个网站对你有没有帮助
<cleamoon> xinchi, ok. thanks.
<xinchi> cleamoon, :)
<imtxc> gfrog: lol
<imtxc> 今天下冰先撤了
<imtxc> 据说到处在开碰碰车 帝都的豪们你们也赶紧走吧
<cleamoon> xinchi, 看不太懂……其实是这道题：一平面有n个点，要在x轴上找一点，使其到其他n点的距离只和最小……
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 在国内比外面更没意思
<xinchi> cleamoon, 基因算法？
<cleamoon> xinchi, 那是什么？
<xinchi> cleamoon, 解近最优解的一个算法 但我不太清楚
<cleamoon> xinchi, 我查查，多谢
<xinchi> cleamoon, ：）
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: -_-!
<li_> 怎么开机直接进ubuntu命令界面
<li_> topix
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<imtxc> imadper_unhappy: 还不走？
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<imadper_unhappy> imtxc: working
<archl> adam8157 真的不来了。。。
<archl> 看到他那装无辜的嘴脸 ：
<ofan> shiiiiiiiiit
<onlylove> > "哈"*3
<kk> onlylove, 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 kk 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<cleamoon> > "test"*5
<kk> cleamoon, testtesttesttesttest
<ofan> \rs: 在？
<\rs> ofan: 在
<ofan> \rs: 刚才vps断了
<\rs> ofan: 嗯，看到znc斷了
<yunfan> archl: 他肯定换id潜水
<cleamoon> > "test\n"*2
<kk> cleamoon, test test
<roylez_> palomino|working: 破马扎
<ofan> nnnnd irc在线记录被破了
<\rs> ofan: 什麼意思？
<ofan> \rs: znc断开链接，irc在线时间就重置了
<ofan> \rs: 原来一直在线好几个月
<abine> > "哈"*3
<archl> yunfan:  哦。
<onlylove> ofan: 有意思么
<kk> abine, 哈哈哈
<ofan> onlylove: 有意思
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 kk 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<abine> > "啊"*5
<kk> abine, 啊啊啊啊啊
<onlylove> mosesofmason: 你养了几只苍蝇
<archl> > "打我吧“*2
<abine> 几百万吧
<archl> o
<onlylove> archl: 引号
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<cleamoon> > "o"*30
<kk> cleamoon, oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gfrog> > "哈" * 3
<archl> > "打我吧"*2
<kk> archl, 打我吧打我吧
<abine> 金角大王之类的金眼绿头苍蝇
<cleamoon> 谁要写个*100000000000000？忙死kk
<archl> cleamoon: 。。。
<abine> > "哈"*30000000000000000000000000000
<kk> abine, bignum too big to convert into `long'
<archl> abine:  刷屏啊。
<archl> 。。。
<qiao> > "a" * 10000000000000000
<cleamoon> ......
<onlylove> 貌似没那能力
<fenbox_> 1
<abine> > "哈"*3000
<onlylove> 会溢出的
<fenbox_> 1
<cleamoon> long啊……
<kk> abine, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<cleamoon> test
<cleamoon> > "\b\b\b\b\b\bo"*30
<kk> cleamoon, oooooooooo
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 kk 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<qiao> 看来大家都很无聊啊。。都玩起来kk了。。
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<archl> 。。。"
<archl> 2个机器人娱乐
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<cleamoon> kk比较好玩
<archl> gfrog: 每个人你都打招呼啊。。。
<abine> > "主席早啊"*3
<kk> abine, 主席早啊主席早啊主席早啊
<cleamoon> > "\a"*10
<gfrog> archl: 罗姐儿
<archl> > "gfrog通报：我是蛙人！" *3
<kk> archl, gfrog通报：我是蛙人！gfrog通报：我是蛙人！gfrog通报：我是蛙人！
<cleamoon> > "kk, test"
<kk> cleamoon, kk, test
<gfrog> ar
<gfrog> archl: ...
<abine> > "哈"*3> "谢谢"*3
<kk> abine, false
<archl> gfrog: 好
<abine> > "肚子好饿啊"*1
<cleamoon> 想办法用这个黑了kk吧
<kk> abine, 肚子好饿啊
<cleamoon> > "test"
<onlylove> "不要玩机器人"*5
<ugoub> 我也在想
<kk> cleamoon, test
<archl> > "kk坏了 > "kk坏了"" *10
<onlylove> > "不要玩机器人"*5
<abine> > "汤姆猫是我表弟"*3
<ugoub> > ">test"
<kk> onlylove, 不要玩机器人不要玩机器人不要玩机器人不要玩机器人不要玩机器人
<ugoub> > ">test"*1
<cleamoon> > "我好恨哪" * 10
<kk> ugoub, >test
<plplpl> ll
<archl> > " > "kk坏了"" *10
<abine> > "汤姆猫是我表弟"*1
<kk> abine, 汤姆猫是我表弟
<cleamoon> > "> \"test\""
<ugoub> nick >ugoub
<kk> cleamoon, > "test"
<archl> > "我是无辜的，不要玩了 cc abine cleamoon ugoub"
<kk> archl, 我是无辜的，不要玩了 cc abine cleamoon ugoub
<cleamoon> archl, 跟你说呢…………
<abine> > "我想吃鸭蛋了"*1
<kk> abine, 我想吃鸭蛋了
<archl> > "cleamoon 给我你的照片吧" * 5
<ugoub> ugoub, > test
<kk> archl, cleamoon 给我你的照片吧cleamoon 给我你的照片吧cleamoon 给我你的照片吧cleamoon 给我你的照片吧cleamoon 给我你
<archl> lol
<archl> 太败了
<cleamoon> > "lol "*10
<ugoub> ugoub, > "test"*1
<kk> cleamoon, lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
<abine> > "想吃蛋蛋了"*1024
<happyaron> 蛤蟆呢？
<abine> > "汤姆猫是我表弟，蛤蟆是我表哥"*3
<cleamoon> kk都对什么敏感呀？
<kk> abine, 汤姆猫是我表弟，蛤蟆是我表哥汤姆猫是我表弟，蛤蟆是我表哥汤姆猫是我表弟，蛤蟆是我表哥
<abine> > "快叫老大"*1
<kk> abine, 快叫老大
<ugoub> > "欢迎下次光临" *1
<kk> ugoub, 欢迎下次光临
<abine> kk: ///无语了
<kk> abine, 我的大脑不具有一个响应。 ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 9.24天
<abine> kk：你妹呢？
<BigOne> abine: 你对什么无语
<abine> 对现实
<abine> 啦
<abine> 太无语了
<abine> 很无奈
<abine> 明明可以回家了
<abine> 我还是被困在这里
<abine> 不能回家
<abine> 我要等老板拿钱给我
<BigOne> 好吧，你可以曲线会家的
<abine> 才能回家
<abine> 咋个曲线
<abine> 走路回家的盘缠都没有
<abine> 咋个回去嘛
<BigOne> 比如你去长沙从上海，那可以先坐飞机到日本，再从日本到长沙
<abine> 冻死路边无人过问
<abine> 不用那么复杂的
<abine> 走路回去就得了
<abine> 带着馒头
<abine> 穿的多一点
<abine> 背着电脑
<abine> LOL
<BigOne> 不用，你要快不行了我会过问的
<abine> 一路发微薄
<abine> 话说吃5毛钱的一个馒头
<abine> 就可以顶一天了
<abine> 每天啃一个馒头
<abine> 已经是很幸福的事情了
<BigOne> 上海这边要一元一个
<BigOne> 你在哪里？
<abine> 喝水就声了
<abine> 省了
<abine> 广东啊
<abine> 沿海地区呢
<BigOne> 电子产品很发达的地方
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 是吧
<abine> 这里最发达的不是电子
<abine> 是另外的东西
<abine> 你懂的
<BigOne> 那是什么
<BigOne> 不懂
<abine> 服务业
<liemehoc> BigOne: 你懂的
<abine> 你冻得
<abine> 的
<BigOne> 哦？不懂
<abine> 酒店多
<abine> 发廊多
<abine> 足道多
<BigOne> 那就是有好多美食？
<abine> 休闲会所多
<liemehoc> abine: 他已经懂了
<abine> 发廊里面不是理发的
<BigOne> 哦，好吧
<abine> 酒店里面不是卖酒的
<BigOne> 好吧，吃饭去了
<BigOne> 回聊
<liemehoc> abine: 现在价格怎么样
<abine> 神马价格嘛
<liemehoc> 你懂的
<liemehoc> 一般消费
<abine> 理发还是洗脚？
<BigOne> 你经常去吗
<abine> 推拿
<liemehoc> 桑拿
<abine> 我连啃馒头的钱都没
<abine> 还去桑拿？》
<abine> 没钱去是要被打折腿脚抬出来扔在路边的
<abine> 谁敢去
<BigOne> 好吧，可以弄点面粉什么的一起蒸
<abine> 有钱他就当你是上帝，当你是大爷
<abine> 没钱的话，啥屁都不是
<abine> 这个就是很现实的世界
<abine> 所以说无语了
<BigOne> 你说的是哪条腿？
<liemehoc> abine: 你受过刺激啊。。。。
<abine> 你说哪条腿啊
<liemehoc> 那条啊？
<abine> 走路的那条腿
<abine> 嘿嘿
<BigOne> 吃饭去了
<abine> 满大街都是休闲会所
<yunfan> ubuntu 的那个powerpc版本给哪个机器用的?
<abine> 生活馆
<abine> 给用POWER
<abine> pc处理器用的
<abine> 现在很少用那种架构的处理器饿了
<abine> 以前苹果的电脑就是用POWERPC的处理器啊
<abine> PPC
<abine> 是摩托罗拉和IBM研发生产的处理器
<liemehoc> yunfan: 一看还以为是yuanfang
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 我也是看成元芳了
<abine> 哈
<abine> LOL
<abine> 你可以去改名了
<abine> 改成元芳得了
<yunfan> 我就想知道现在哪个机器用powerpc
<yunfan> 居然能让ubuntu官方的发行带上这个
<liemehoc> yunfan: 架构不一样嘛
<abine> IBM的服务器啊
<abine> 就是用PPC架构的处理器了
<abine> 本来是DEBIAN就有的了
<abine> Ubuntu是基于这个上面再进行优化的
<abine> 做些修改定制了
<cleamoon> > "i'm back...."
<kk> cleamoon, i'm back....
<abine> > "蛋疼啊，疼死我了"
<kk> abine, 蛋疼啊，疼死我了
<cleamoon> > "www.google.com"
<abine> > "1+3=多少？笨蛋"
<kk> abine, 1+3=多少？笨蛋
<cleamoon> > "4. 笨蛋"
<kk> cleamoon, 4. 笨蛋
<liemehoc> > "上次借的一万块明天还你"
<liemehoc> 不理我。。。
<lpy> > "lol"
<cleamoon> > "http://www.google.com"
<kk> lpy, lol
<liemehoc> 有没有玩rfid的
<cleamoon> 我们学校竟然开了二次元club，而且现在还是人数最多的club，我彻底纠结了…………
<archl> cleamoon: 学会画画的好机会啊。+
<archl> cleamoon: 去成为人才吧。学会 pixelart
<archl> cleamoon: 以后找工作都加分
<archl> liemehoc: 那是什么啊。。。你在哪里？
<cleamoon> archl, 我怀疑他们不会画画……这里画的都是素描……
<hqy66> 联想笔记本专卖店装了一排的ubuntu，难道是推广linux?
<abine> > "奶茶妹妹，我的女神哇"
<kk> abine, 奶茶妹妹，我的女神哇
<abine> > "奶茶妹妹，你就是我的女神哇，爱死你了"
<kk> abine, 奶茶妹妹，你就是我的女神哇，爱死你了
<abine> > "奶茶妹妹，你就是我的女神哇，爱死你了，LOL"
<kk> abine, 奶茶妹妹，你就是我的女神哇，爱死你了，LOL
<abine> 设计一些界面,使用它们,分析它们,反复地做。
<abine> Just shut up and get to work.
<maplebeats> >.......
<freeayu> 都下班了？
<freeayu> 使用 Xcode 创建新项目，一般是选择哪个 empty application 还是 master detail
<maplebeats> freeayu, .......xcode不是mac的么。。。
<freeayu> 嗯，我问的就是MAC
<iiio> 有人遇到这个问题吗
<iiio> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=399987
<kk> iiio ⇪ ti: QQ只能接受手机QQ的聊天信息，其他WINDOWSQQ的消息全是空白。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iiio> 我也遇到了，不过google了一圈没发现有人遇到
<lainme> iiio: 什么插件？
<iiio> 应该是pidgin-lwqq
<iiio> 1-20更新的
<lainme> iiio: https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq/wiki/How-To-Debug
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: How To Debug · xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq Wiki · GitHub
<lainme> iiio: 是哪个分支呢？
<iiio> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=382754
<kk> iiio ⇪ ti: 新的qq插件 pidgin-lwqq 0.1b 更新 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iiio> 安装是直接这样的
<iiio> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lainme/libqq  2. sudo apt-get update  3. sudo apt-get install libqq-pidgin
<lainme> iiio: 额。这个是libqq的。不是lwqq
<iiio> 呃。。。好吧
<lainme> iiio: 基本没人维护了
<iiio> 那装lwqq的方法一样不
<lainme> iiio: 一样。你给的那个地址， 1L有写
<iiio> ok。我再试试
<iiio> 谢啦
<iiio> libqq的协议要移除么
<lainme> iiio: 应该可以不用。名字不一样。不过留着也没多大用
<iiio> 呃。。。刚开始接触ubuntu，需要在终端移除么
<lainme> iiio: ubuntu软件中心，已安装的软件包，应该也可以。不过终端也不麻烦吧，sudo apt-get --purge remove xxx
<abine> lainme: 你好啊
<maplebeats> lainme, abine 好～
<abine> 饭团
<abine> 冒泡了？
<iiio> 高三党，刚接触ubuntu，谢啦
<lainme> maplebeats: abine 晚上好
<abine> 是早上
<maplebeats> iiio, 高三？不容易啊
<abine> iiio: 牛啊
<abine> 有钱吐
<abine> 骚年
<abine> 别弄神马Ubuntu了
<maplebeats> iiio, gentoo啊！
<abine> 先忙着高考
<maplebeats> iiio, LFS啊
<maplebeats> abine, .....
<abine> 上了重点大学
<abine> 再折腾这些软件
<maplebeats> abine, 啥啊，不教好的。。。
<maplebeats> iiio, 想办法留学才是王道！
<abine> 饭团，留学等于流血
<abine> 上了重点大学
<maplebeats> 上了重点大学干啥
<iiio> 留学。。。没那财力
<abine> 再去海外镀金
<abine> 弄个海龟壳
<maplebeats> iiio, 唉，真可惜
<maplebeats> abine, 擦，去了还回来，你这是作死
<abine> 直接进500强当CEO啥的
<iiio> 努力上个重点吧
<iiio> 想学信息安全
<abine> 饭团你这就不懂了
<abine> 去主要是为了镀金
<maplebeats> iiio, 恩恩，GFW就靠你了
<abine> 回来是为了捞金
<abine> 捞够了，哪里不能去》？
<maplebeats> abine, 呃= =
<abine> 校长的位置不好做啊，扫年
<abine> 信息安全树大招风
<iiio> 树大招风？
<abine> 几乎是全民工地了
<maplebeats> iiio, 不怕，我同学啥也不懂一样做信息安全
<abine> 你说招不招了
<abine> 全民公敌
<abine> 不怕被口水淹没？
<maplebeats> GFW人家只招博士= =
<iiio> 又不去搞GFW。。。
<abine> 你成栋梁
<iiio> 体制内的东西少动为妙
<abine> 坑定是要去接班的了
<abine> 不接班，培养你吃白米饭啊？
<iiio> 这专业难道还包就业？
<abine> 到时侯，你已然成了信息安全业界的专家
<maplebeats> iiio, 现在哪个专业还能包就业啊
<maplebeats> abine, 现在哪个专业包就业呢
<abine> 你成为信息安全专家
<abine> 你就有包就业的机会了
<iiio> 包就业。。。那只能自己上个好大学，够优秀，企业去签你
<abine> 吃香的喝辣的
<abine> 随你挑
<imadper> maplebeats: 委培生.
<imadper> maplebeats: 不仅包就业, 你不去都不行.
<abine> 企业的是当牛做马的干活
<imadper> maplebeats: 不去要赔钱的.
<abine> 要当大爷的才好
<lpy> imadper: 我们这里有个技工学校也是...还签协议的...
<lainme> 定向生和国防生。
<lainme> 还有收入
<iiio> 不是委培生也签。。。当然前提是够优秀
<abine> 嗯
<abine> DNA经过改造都没有那么优秀
<iiio> 不知道这里有哪些大学的汉子
<imadper> lpy: 早.
<maplebeats> iiio, 汉子怎么了？
<lpy> 早～～～
<abine> 洗澡去
<lpy> 话说。。。我在Q上问你的雷鸟的那个...
<abine> 冷水
<lpy> imadper: 有收到没...
<maplebeats> imadper, 哟，你还上Q呀
<lpy> imadper:   一直说我username or password invalid
<iiio> 有没有啥中科大的，成电啥的
<maplebeats> iiio, 有吧
<abine> Execution
<abine> Everyone can read a book. Everyone can come up with an idea. Everyone has a cousin that's a web
<abine> designer. Everyone can write a blog. Everyone can hire someone to hack together some code.
<abine> The difference between you and everyone else will be how well you execute. Success is all about
<abine> great execution.
<abine> For software, that means doing a lot of things right. You can't just have good writing but then fail to
<abine> deliver on the promises in your prose. Clean interface design won't cut it if your code is full of
<abine> hacks. A great app is worthless if poor promotion means no one ever knows about it. To score big,
<abine> you have to combine all these elements.
<abine> The key is balance. If you tilt too far in one direction, you're headed for failure. Constantly seek out
<abine> your weak links and focus on them until they're up to par.
<imadper> abine: stop!@
<maplebeats> abine, 。。。。。。
<lainme> kk走了
<imadper> abine: do NOT paste long log here anymore!
<maplebeats> kk不在。。。
<abine> 应该是挂了
<abine> LOL
<maplebeats> 我今天还看到它说人话了
<imadper> lpy: 大小写.
<imadper> lpy: 记错密码?
<liemehoc> 怎么ignore
<imadper> lpy: 这我怎么知道
<imadper> abine: 注意点儿!
<abine> 嗯
<iiio> 苦逼苦逼，明天月考，复习去了
<imadper> maplebeats: .... 上呀....
<abine> imadper: 你有帽子么？
 * maplebeats 。Google光纤为当地居民提供了1Gbps的宽带服务
<lpy> imadper: 不可能咧～～～我也是不明状况...你直接add new account就可以？
<imadper> abine: 没有.
<imadper> lpy: 必须呀...
<maplebeats> iiio, 可怜的娃
<iiio> 闪咯
<abine> 没有帽子就好哈
<lpy> imadper: 啊咧我这里不行...
<abine> OP都没在？
<maplebeats> lpy, 把帐号密码发出来，让人家都试试:)
<imadper> lpy: 连不上去这么大的bug, 要是存在, 早就被人报上去修复了. 所以
<imadper> maplebeats: 你又开心了?
<lpy> maplebeats: = =。
<sou_> 请问gentoo的emerge命令在哪个文件夹里放着？
<imadper> sou_: where emerge
<abine> 饭团，你的女神呢？“
<lpy> imadper: 刚开始以为是墙...后来翻了...发现不是...后来以为是google的二次验证...发现我根本没开...还试过google那个授权...也没用囧rz
<imadper> sou_: whereis emerge 也可以.
<imadper> lpy: 你记错用户名和密码了...
<sou_> (squashfs chroot) sou / # whereis emerge
<sou_> emerge:
<lpy> imadper: 。。。
<sou_> imadper: 这是结果～
<imadper> sou_: ........................................................................................................................................................................................................
<sou_> imadper: 直接显示 emerge:
<imadper> sou_: 这么奇怪? 那你用where呢?
<maplebeats> sou_, 你alias过emerge?
<sou_> 没有路径～ 我chroot进去的 where 不能用～
<imadper> 我这里不一样呀: where yaourt  ==>  /usr/bin/yaourt
<sou_> imadper:
<imadper> lpy: 我那天抽空写了个小插件.
<imadper> whereis yaourt  ==>  yaourt: /usr/bin/yaourt /lib/yaourt /usr/lib/yaourt /usr/share/man/man8/yaourt.8.gz
<lpy> imadper: 啥插件？
<sou_> imadper: 我是想着在fc里装gentoo的 结果出问题了
<lpy> yaourt: /usr/bin/yaourt /lib/yaourt /usr/lib/yaourt /usr/share/man/man8/yaourt.8.gz
<BigOne> sou_: 你用gentoo?
<imadper> lpy: 你看到了, 就是我输出  command  ==>  command-output
<imadper> lpy: 这个就是那个插件搞得.
<lpy> 啊咧～～～
<imadper> lpy: 直接输出命令和命令的输出到irc
<imadper> lpy: 要不要?
<lpy> 给看看～～～
<lpy> imadper: 给看看～～～
<imadper> ilisp|boring: 早.
<\rs> Courier Prime http://quoteunquoteapps.com/courierprime/
<kk> \rs 啥, ⇪ Courier Prime - A Courier made for screenplays. | Quote-Unquote Apps
<sou_> BigOne: 我想着装呢
<sou_> BigOne: 至今还没成功
<imadper> sou_: 时间太多了? 一定要折腾....
<sou_> imadper: 你是gentoo吗？ 给我路径呗？
<imadper> sou_: 不是... 我都yaourt了....
<BigOne> sou_: 我也在装，现在在调整中，感觉挺好的，就是开始麻烦点
<imadper> lpy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593002/
<imadper> lpy: 装载之后, M-x get-output就行了.
<sou_> imadper: 噢 不好意思 archlinux和gentoo差不多麻烦吧
<sou_> BigOne: 你的emerge在哪？
<imadper> sou_: 怎么可能.... arch装kde, 5分钟, gentoo装kde, 5小时.
<imadper> sou_: arch基本是最傻瓜的发行版了...
<maplebeats> imadper, 同感。。。arch确实是傻瓜中的战斗机。。。
<lpy> imadper:  傻瓜中的歼30...
<lainme> sou_: arch多数时候还是二进制包，除非AUR或是你非要下PKGBUILD自己折腾
<maplebeats> 比ubuntu傻瓜多了。。。几乎是一键式的。。
<BigOne> sou_: 你试试whereis命令
<ofan> 咳咳
<imadper> ofan: 早
<lpy> imadper: 我发现clisp比sbcl运行外部shell命令要简便得多...
<sou_> imadper: 试了 直接告诉我 emerge: 完事了
<maplebeats> ofan, 晚
<ofan> imadper: maplebeats http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1842290429/ 看评论
<kk> ofan 啥, ⇪ 大唐来的高僧的相册-··
<ofan> NSFW
<imadper> ofan: ...
<sou_> imadper: 是不是我用的fc的问题呢
<imadper> sou_: 你fc里面, 有emerge????
<lpy> ofan: ........
<imadper> lpy: 是吗? 我觉得elisp的最简单....
<sou_> imadper: chroot进去的嘛 光盘镜像
<maplebeats> ofan, Orz
<imadper> sou_: 哦. 那跟你的fc没关系呀...
<sou_> imadper: 我也觉得啊～
<lpy> imadper: elisp
<imadper> lpy: . 你看我调用的那个函数.
<lpy> imadper: 你去刚才那个插件当毕业设计吧  looool
<lpy> imadper:   嗯看到了
<imadper> lpy: 可以.
<maplebeats> imadper, 噗，神马插件
<sou_> BigOne: 告诉我你的路径吧？
<imadper> maplebeats: 一键分辨你是不是基佬的插件.
<imadper> maplebeats  ==>  基佬.
<lpy> sbcl 里面是  (run-program "/bin/s" (list 要运行的命令) :output t)
<lpy> ....
<maplebeats> imadper, 变态
<ofan> lpy: 真麻烦
<BigOne> imadper: 基佬是什么
<imadper> BigOne: 看 maplebeats 去.
<ofan> BigOne: 就是又基又老
<lpy> ofan: 嗯...sbcl里有其它方法吗？
<ofan> lpy: 用别的，比如haskell
<maplebeats> imadper, <---变态
<imadper> maplebeats: 你真二...
<lpy> ofan: 。。。
<maplebeats> imadper, :(
<ofan> http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/H-99:_Ninety-Nine_Haskell_Problems
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: H-99: Ninety-Nine Haskell Problems - HaskellWiki
 * imadper 从一个不会haskell的人来看, 真心看不出haskell语法自然来....
 * maplebeats 女神主动给我打了个电话，好感动:）
 * imadper 那个女生, 指的是 imtxc_away 
<ofan> imadper: 搞数学的会觉得自然
<lpy> lol
<ofan> 接近数学语言
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 那prolog呢?
<imadper> ofan: 直接走逻辑去了.
<ofan> imadper: prolog就是逻辑语言
<imadper> ofan: 对呀, 那多自然~
<maplebeats> imadper, 她给我打电话，我告诉她。。。刚刚是我按错了电话，不小心打到她那里了
<ofan> imadper: 你学学prolog就知道了
<ofan> imadper: 还得学formal logic
<imadper> ofan: 看了一点儿了.
<imadper> maplebeats: ... 你跟 imtxc_away 还这么客气??
<ofan> imadper: 你说的逻辑是informal logic
<imadper> ofan: 不, 我说的是 formal logic.
<maplebeats>        2è´§---->imadper
<ofan> 事实上我认为haskell表达逻辑更合适
<ofan> 还有forall.
<piggybox> imadper: informal的比较有意思
<cfy> imadper: .
<cfy> imadper: huangjs 回上海了
<cfy> imadper: 找个机会聚会啊。。。
<BigOne> ofan: 你是多喜欢haskell
<cfy> imadper: cc roylez ruby的也来吧
<ofan> BigOne: 越来越喜欢
<imadper> cfy: 我人在北京呀...
<cfy> imadper: 去IBM啊。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不去了...
<cfy> \rs: .
<ofan> 好比当年喜欢c++
<cfy> imadper: 好吧
<cfy> ofan: 哪年？
<ofan> cfy: nå¹´
<imadper> cfy: 魔都太妖娆, 妹子太多. 万一我路上看见哪个漂亮妹子, 没控制住自己, 你们还真拦不住我.
<cfy> ofan: 你才多大。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 没事。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 18
<BigOne> ofan: 那握个手，觉得这个不错，就是占用空间比较多
<cfy> ofan: BS
<imadper> ofan: BS
<imadper> lpy: 保持对行, 鄙视一下 呕饭.
<lpy> BS
<lpy> ofan: BS
<cfy> imadper: lpy是谁？
<ofan> BigOne: 主要是文档
<imadper> cfy: check msg
<ofan> BigOne: 二进制文件都很小
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<ofan> ghc还没有单独弄个runtime包
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> ofan: 哪些企业在用haskell
<cfy> ofan: 如果企业用起来，能理解么。。。
<ofan> cfy: google, 银行
<BigOne> ofan: 文档怎么了?我说的是开发套装
<imadper> cfy: MS在用.
<cfy> QA是不是都要去死了？
<cfy> imadper: gaoji...
<ofan> BigOne: ghc带所有包的文档
<ofan> 甚至包括ghc代码本身的
<cfy> ....
<BigOne> ofan: 但貌似haskell还在开发啊
<cfy> boring......
<ofan> http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_in_industry
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Haskell in industry - HaskellWiki
<cfy> imadper: 没人。。。
<ofan> BigOne: 有些库是stable的
<imadper> cfy: 啥没人?
<archl> cfy:  boring beetle
<cfy> imadper: 没人聚会
<ofan> BigOne: 就算没稳定，可用性已经相当高了，尤其是高并发的部分
<cfy> ofan: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_in_industry
<imadper> cfy: 你咋不去ibm?
<ofan> cfy: 我发了
<cfy> ofan: 这些里面哪个是合适用haskell做得
<cfy> ofan: 而不是为了想用haskell而用的
<ofan> cfy: 你问我？
<cfy> ofan: 就是说用别的语言会更加困难的。
<cfy> ofan: 对
<ofan> cfy: 你就说他们选haskell都是瞎选的？
<cfy> ofan: 不是。。。
<cfy> ofan: 比如，你可以用C写个ls
<cfy> ofan: 也可以用haskell写个
<ofan> cfy: 你自己看具体做什么的
<cfy> 但是haskell也不占优势
<cfy> ofan: 我问你呀
<cfy> ofan: 你haskell fans啊
<ofan> cfy: 刚才说了，高并发，稳定，robustness
<ofan> cfy: 有些高频交易系统也在用
<cfy> 擦。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 这个可以用c/c++写，但投入人力物力都太大
<cfy> 看上去。。。比common lisp有前途多了。。。 cc imadper
 * cfy 我怎么看不到common lisp的优势了？
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 不过, 商业化的话, erlang也有前途呀.
<imadper> cfy: 从来没看到过...
<imadper> cfy: 一起搞一搞erlang?
<ofan> lisp教学用还不错
<cfy> ofan: shit....
<imadper> ofan: cl教学都不是个好例子....
<cfy> imadper: 没什么空啊。。
<piggybox> erlang热过一阵子，现在也就那样了
<archl> cfy:  你不去lisp官方问？那就选择国家问吧。
<ofan> erlang通用编程都不如py等脚本语言
<cfy> archl: 不想问。。。就我那搓爆的语言。。。
<BigOne> ofan: 其实scala也不错
<ofan> BigOne: 基于jvm,没前途
<ofan> 现在都在向llvm转
<imadper> 能生成本地代码才是王道呀.
<hrzhu> 有基於llvm上的functional pl嗎
<ofan> hrzhu: ghc可以输出llvm汇编
<piggybox> ofan: jvm还是会统治企业平台很长一段时间的
<ofan> piggybox: 是，不过现在也有不少替代了
<SmartOne> 人呢
<hrzhu> 最近幾年fp相當流行啊 主要是jvm上的幾個語言帶起的 oreilly出了很多書 不過我就是不喜歡jvm
<ofan> jvm是个老系统了
<ofan> llvm的设计就精致的多
<piggybox> ofan: llvm不是个vm啊，没什么可比性
<ofan> piggybox: 就是个vm
<ofan> 上课去
<piggybox> ofan: 它是一套开发vm的工具，本身不是个vm
<SmartOne> hi
<ofan> piggybox: 确实是个vm, 本身有一整套bytecode指令集
<BigOne> ofan: 但是llvm会编译成二进制的，不灵活
<kk> SmartOne, 好.. . ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 9.11天
<imadper> BigOne: 编译成二进制还不灵活??
<imadper> BigOne: java那样的中间代码就灵活了?
<jarod_ch_> llvm提供一个运行时环境　不是什么虚拟机
<jarod_ch_> 如果这个是虚拟机　　那objc也是了
<ofan> 事实上就是虚拟机，cpu都可以是个虚拟机，指令转成macro code
<SmartOne> ...
<BigOne> imadper: 比如不能在其他系统下编译好直接放服务器
<imadper> BigOne: java也不行.
<cfy> die common lis
<cfy> die common lisp
<BigOne> imadper: 怎么不行
<cfy> die !!!!!!!
<lpy> cfy: 何解...
<hrzhu> 因爲你需要裝java sdk吧。。
<imadper> BigOne: java的跨平台, 基本不可以. 你现在随便写一个java程序, 到android上面, 用他的虚拟机能跑?
<piggybox> imadper: android那个vm不是jvm，用的bytecode不一样
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　你把虚拟机和运行时环境的区别解释下
<NWMonster> 虽然android用的是java语法，但是虚拟机确实不同的，android上面用的是dalvik
<imadper> piggybox: 那我当年的moto e680, 那个可是货真价实的java虚拟机.
<NWMonster> 但是跟jvm语法很类似，并且有转换工具
<ofan> jarod_ch_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine
<cfy> lpy: common lisp已经在各个方面被各种语言干掉了。。。。
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Virtual machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<BigOne> imadper: 我说的是标准jvm，服务器上部署
<piggybox> imadper: j2me那个是jvm，但裁剪过很多库
<hrzhu> 有句話很經典 貌似是C++之父說的 Java不是跨平臺 Java本身是個平臺..
<imadper> BigOne: 我的moto e680的虚拟机是当年sun做的.
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　少拿个网页敷衍我　具体解释下
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Run-time_system
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Run-time system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 擦 你是我大爷啊
<jarod_ch_> 你自己非要说　llvm是一个虚拟机
<jarod_ch_> 让你解释
<jarod_ch_> 就丢几个破网页给我
<lpy> cfy: owo 我手里拿着一本land of lisp...lol
<jarod_ch_> 我自己不会搜么
<cfy> lpy: ebook?
<NWMonster> 学lisp学的是思路，实际去实用，确实局限性会比较大
<lpy> cfy:  嗯
<cfy> lpy: 我也有 :D
<cfy> LISP.........
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 是让你看
<cfy> LISP可不会死。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 来搞ocaml?
<lpy> cfy:  很好玩的一本书 lol  里面的游戏～～～
<ofan> jarod_ch_: vm定义2
<lpy> imadper: 有题库让交  ocaml  但是不让交lisp
<imadper> lpy: ....
<imadper> lpy: lisp效率不算高.
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　你自己搜　llvm的wiki
<lpy> imadper: ocaml效率高？
<imadper> lpy: 忘了, 帮你看看吧.
<piggybox> lpy: 还行吧，一度是最快的fp
<imadper> lpy: http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u32/which-programs-are-fastest.php?calc=chart&gpp=on&ifc=on&java=on&ghc=on&csharp=on&v8=on&sbcl=on&ocaml=on&hipe=on&vw=on&jruby=on&lua=on&php=on&python3=on&yarv=on&perl=on
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: Which programs are fastest? | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<lpy> imadper: lol
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 什么叫traditional vm
<lpy> imadper:   跟lisp差不多的样子
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　你没头没脑问了一个问题
<imadper> lpy: 恩, 没有vala, 貌似vala生成的代码素质挺高的.
<ofan> vbox是vm, jvm也是vm，只是llvm是low-level的，但实际也是vm，有中间代码
<piggybox> ofan: gcc也有中间代码。。。
<jarod_ch_> ofan：我摆脱你看完再说好不好
<whirlwind> 大家好。。
<kk> whirlwind, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<ofan> piggybox: 什么中间代码
<NWMonster> whirlwind 你好
<ofan> 这里说的是bytecode,可执行的
<lpy> 啊咧....没有距离春节还有几天...
<jarod_ch_> 一般意义上的虚拟机是为代码运行提供完整的环境的东西（这个代码可以是编译后的字节码，也可以是就是脚本　例如javascript）。而llvm只是在编译代码的过程中提供了统一的编译环境
<jarod_ch_> 编译后的程序是不依赖这个完整的llv
<jarod_ch_> m
<jarod_ch_> 的
<ofan> jarod_ch_: LLVM有IR
<ofan> 有JIT
<jarod_ch_> 你能把　java　jdk　等同于　　java虚拟机么？
<ofan> llvm汇编能不用llvm直接运行？
<jarod_ch_> java　jdk包括了java虚拟机　但是你能说　jdk就是java虚拟机么
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 我一直说的jvm,你自己冒出个jdk
<imadper> llvm是虚拟机呀. 只不过功能多了点儿.
<jarod_ch_> 你自己说　llvm有ir　有jit　所以你说llvm也是虚拟机　
<jarod_ch_> 我只是用了一个类似的情况做说明
<jarod_ch_> 什么理解力
<jarod_ch_> ？
<dchxcrow> 六维的版大现在可是放假回家了呢，美剧不更新了呢。。。
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 我是说llvm有vm的特性
<ofan> 没有llvm,llvm汇编代码是运行不了的
<jarod_ch_> 你自己好好看看你上面是不是这么讲的
<ofan> 跟.net一样
<ofan> 喔槽 我一直再说llvm是vm，还能怎么讲
<widon> 用g++编译c程序是不是比gcc好
<imadper> widon: no
<imadper> widon: 闹太套.
<ofan> jarod_ch_: llvm代码也不能直接和c编译的object链接
<widon> imadper, 为啥
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　你要说什么?
<ofan> 必须要载入llvm的vm才能执行
<imadper> widon: c和c++语法不同.
<imadper> widon: 会让你不会写c
<widon> imadper, g++好像编译程序检查的严格些
<imadper> widon: 扯.
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 所以llvm是个vm
<jarod_ch_> 你弄弄清楚　编译时　和运行时　是两个事情
<jarod_ch_> 一般讲的虚拟机是只运行时
<ofan> 解释器是把链接放在运行时
<widon> imadper, 我自己定义库函数声明，用gcc可以编过，用g++不行
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 我说的是链接，没说运行时编译时
<jarod_ch_> 就因为llvm在编译的时候用了类似的虚拟机技术，于是你就当llvm是虚拟机了
<ofan> 链接不一定就要放在编译时
<imadper> widon: 声明? 声明都会出错?
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 直到啥叫动态链接
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 不是类似，就是vm的技术
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　你爱干嘛　干嘛
<jarod_ch_> 彻底没法沟通
<ofan> lol
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 真的, llvm是虚拟机的. 只不过多提供了一些功能.
<widon> imadper, 一个例子，我自己定义memcmp(&a);不包含头文件，用gcc可以编过，g++不行
<imadper> widon: 不知道你怎么定义的...
<NWMonster> llvm确实是用了虚拟机技术，而且也确实有自己的一套虚拟机体系
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 没有把握我不会说
<jarod_ch_> imadper：我问你一句　llvm生成的代码　需要再依赖这个llvm么？
<ofan> 还是自己整明白再说
<imadper> jarod_ch_: .... 你不了解llvm呢还.
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 生成本地代码那一步是可选的.
<ofan> 上课去，尼玛得迟到
<jarod_ch_> 我是学mac开发的时候接触了这个llvm
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 他可以不生成本地代码, 直接执行在他的vm上.
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 那个时候, 他就是个虚拟机.
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 而且, 那个中间代码, 是不能直接执行的. 也不能被其他的汇编器来编译.
<jarod_ch_> imadper：　把某一语言转换成自己使用的中间代码，然后运行　，你是这个意思么？
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 运行在那个虚拟机上.
<jarod_ch_> gcc同样提供了这一技术
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 这个是重点.
<widon> imadper, 要是我不小心定义错了怎么办
<imadper> widon: .... 改呗...
<jarod_ch_> gcc同样是把其他语言转换成一个中间代码　然后用自己的编译器编译的
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: gcc也有这技术？请教一下如何在gcc上实用vm技术
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 那个中间代码能执行吗???
<CyrusYzGTt> avx??
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 直接执行在gcc的vm上面?
<widon> imadper, 编译器只会报警告而已，有时候发现不了
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 这个我还真不知道...
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: 我感觉你在混淆概念，我比较统一imadper的意见
<jarod_ch_> gcc也有这种中间的代码，但是明星不是虚拟机
<imadper> widon: splint xx.c
<jarod_ch_> 所以我说有中间代码的未必是虚拟机
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 中间代码要能够不经过汇编, 直接执行在他的vm上面的, 才是虚拟机.
<imadper> jarod_ch_: gcc的可以吗?
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 你一直避开这个问题没有回答我.
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: 很多编译器都会先生成汇编代码，然后在用汇编编译器进行编译和链接，这很正常
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: 但是vm是另一个概念了
<jarod_ch_> 如果你说的llvm的中间代码是直接解释执行的　那应该算是
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 对呀, ofan最早就这么说过了呀....
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: vm自己利用自己的一套语言来对对应的高级语言进行解释，并且生成bytecode，之后通过相应的“解释器”来进行“运行”
<jarod_ch_> 我问下　什么代码？
<jarod_ch_> vm运行的是已经生成的中间代码　不是用来生成中间代码——生成中间代码的那个东西叫编译器
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_ imadper： 你们讨论的主题是什么？一个人讲一套东西
<jarod_ch_> 我刚才那句是回应你上面的那句
<imadper> NWMonster: 只在讨论, llvm是不是虚拟机.
<jarod_ch_> llvm是不是虚拟机的问题　就相当于　jdk是不是虚拟机
<imadper> NWMonster: 这一点, 我倾向于, llvm有虚拟机的功能, 不过提供了更多~
<NWMonster> 你们两个人不都认为他是吗？
<imadper> NWMonster: 我认识是呀.
<lpy> NWMonster: lol
<NWMonster> lpy: lol
<cleamoon> 不是据说llvm速度比较快吗？
<imadper> cleamoon: 恩. 编译速度确实比gcc好.
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 具体的名字不知道, 不过llvm有jit的.
<cleamoon> imadper, ...我说的是运行速度
<imadper> jarod_ch_: jvm用的也是jit吧.
<imadper> cleamoon: 生成代码的质量不好对比的.
<jarod_ch_> jdk包括虚拟机　但是jdk不等于虚拟机，llvm在编译部分运用了虚拟机（有人讲的解释执行这个我不清楚），那llvm就等于虚拟机。　男人有鸡巴，你能说男人就是鸡巴么？
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 你要突然开始扣字眼了,  那我没话可说.
<NWMonster> imadper: 哈哈
<NWMonster> imadper jarod_ch_ 我能评论下吗
<imadper> NWMonster: 我真的是心平气和的想说中间代码, 想说jit.
<NWMonster> 其实你们说的基本都说一种东西
<cleamoon> imadper, 没有过banchmark吗？
<imadper> NWMonster: 不过, 还是算了.
<jarod_ch_> 我们本来讨论的就是技术概念　本来就是咬文嚼字的
<NWMonster> 你们只是在争一个很无聊的概念
<lpy> 我擦。。。都开始扣字眼了。。。
<NWMonster> 所以放弃吧
<cleamoon> 其实男人就是个鸡巴....
<NWMonster> 扣字眼真的很无聊
<jarod_ch_> 什么是虚拟机　这个本来就是定义问题
<NWMonster> cleamoon: 你真相了
<lpy> cleamoon: lol真相了
<imadper> cleamoon: 不知道. 不过之前有人吐嘈过, 一些代码在clang便以后会更快. 所以被当成bug报告到gcc那里了.
<piggybox> cleamoon: lol
<cleamoon> lol
<NWMonster> rofl
<\rs> 編譯 gcc 也好慢，4.7.0 據說 bit field 都有問題，gentoo 遲遲不敢編譯
<imadper> \rs: 4.7.2用了好久了..
<jarod_ch_> 这个有没有人折腾　Go的？
<lpy> \rs: gentoo包里面有4.7
<imadper> lpy: 你上gentoo了?
<jarod_ch_> 今天看到一篇帖子说　Go　有c的效率　python的简洁。
<lpy> imadper: 没...之前给编译过...那个过程太痛苦了....
<lpy> ima
<imadper> lpy: ....
<lpy> python简洁？
<imadper> lpy: 跟c内联汇编比, 确实.
<jarod_ch_> python语法还是算简洁的吧　不要和　类lisp比
<piggybox> jarod_ch_: c的效率达不到的，比java还慢点
<lpy> imadper: lol
<jarod_ch_> 我看到的书上介绍的是　比c慢20%
 * imadper 每个语言都号称自己高效, 其实多数都是搞笑.
<imadper> jarod_ch_: c++都不能这么说.
<soiamso> jarod_ch_: 。。
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 你别真信....
<jarod_ch_> 内存占用率比java少70%还是占70%我忘了
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 政府还发白皮书, 说北京空气质量良好呢.
<soiamso> jarod_ch_: 谁的说明书能看明白就用谁的。
<jarod_ch_> 一本关于Go编程的书上写的
<abine> 团购黑莓去
<NWMonster> 真正决定高效与否的是程序员，而不是编程语言。
<jarod_ch_> 你要说他自卖自夸，除非你证明写书的人被收买le
<soiamso> jarod_ch_:  go vs scala
<jarod_ch_> 还没学Go所以把基本书的开头几章读了下
 * imadper perl的书一直自称perl很快, ruby的书一直承认ruby慢... 结果最后一跑, ruby比perl快....
<imadper> jarod_ch_: go的实际效率比java略慢的.
<soiamso> imadper: perl 是 prp 里面最慢的
<\rs> 1.9 吧
<jarod_ch_> imadper: 论据
<jarod_ch_> ？
<piggybox> 当然go的速度已经不错了，而且编译很快
<imadper> jarod_ch_: http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/which-programs-are-fastest.php?calc=chart&ifc=on&gpp=on&java=on&sbcl=on&ghc=on&csharp=on&go=on&hipe=on&jruby=on&php=on&yarv=on&python3=on&perl=on
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Which programs are fastest? | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<jarod_ch_> NWMonster：　你上面那句你自己斟酌下　
<ofan> yoo
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 自己看吧....
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 都这么说, 你还不信... 书上瞎说, 你竟然信?!!
<ofan> 没全键盘打字就是不顺畅
<soiamso> jarod_ch_: 要学很多语言的话，还不如自己搞 lisp，一个没有语法的语言
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: 请问你指的是那句？
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 写书的, 先写go很慢, 谁买他的书来学?!
<jarod_ch_> 我说了没学过　然后我想看看介绍
<jarod_ch_> 那些书上是这么写的　所以我问下是不是这种情况
<piggybox> 对大多数情况是足够快了
<ofan> rwh都已经落后haskell现行标准很多了
 * archl 这样只能被骗也会相信的笨蛋。怎么生活啊。、
<jarod_ch_> soiamso：　用clojure中　但是非常不爽　jvm
 * archl 退了。
<soiamso> ofan: 也没有很多吧
<cleamoon> fortran看起来还挺快
<ofan> soiamso: 很多，rwh 08年写的
<ofan> 新标准是10年
<jarod_ch_> archl：　你给白痴　你学东西前都什么都了解了么
<soiamso> jarod_ch_: lisp肯定是用 clisp 或者 scheme 这两个实现啦，
<cleamoon> pascal那么慢？不是吧....
<ofan> rwh里所有跟异常有关的代码都不能运行
<imadper> soiamso: scheme实际上也没啥用处吧? 我瞎猜的...
<cleamoon> soiamso, 你总不能指望用lisp写游戏之类的吧...
<jarod_ch_> soiamso：　本来想学common　lisp　但是由于看冰河翻译的那本书　非常不爽，东找西找　发现了cljure
<jarod_ch_> soiamso：然后就学了clojure
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 别懂不懂就骂人白痴，这里比你会的人多的是
<soiamso> ofan: 现在的异常库改为 Control.Exception 了，其他都是老方法，而且记起来麻烦
<imadper> 冰河翻译的还凑或了, 陈莉君翻译的才叫牛逼.
<ofan> soiamso: 对，但书里还没改
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　他骂我可以　我回一句就不行了
<ofan> jarod_ch_: 要讲文明
<soiamso> cleamoon: lisp是在自己内部搞DSL的，在lisp里面写C估计可以
<ofan> 懂礼貌
<imadper> ofan: ...
<jarod_ch_> ofan：　一边凉快去
<imadper> ofan: 那你以后别叫我外号!
<cleamoon> soiamso, 那不还是c嘛...
<ofan> imadper: 米国妞看的人眼红
<piggybox> soiamso: 可以是可以，但速度就没法比了
<jarod_ch_> imadper: 　我现在回过头来看冰河翻译的那本书　觉得确实不太适合初学lisp的人
<soiamso> cleamoon: 也就是这个东西没有语法可言，可以没有套路，可以没有标准，所有没有什么教材
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 他前面那个mp3数据库的例子可以掠过, 是给你一个lisp的概念. 后面才是从基础开始讲.
<cleamoon> 先学scheme不就好了，那个容易
 * pity 奇怪，我用 \curl -L https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable --ruby 安装 rvm 时居然有作者问候我 id 的信息，他是怎知道我的 id 的呢？
<ofan> imadper: 那就叫你大象
<cleamoon> soiamso, 所以对初学者来说难...但我觉得python那类的更难.....
<imadper> ofan: 狒狒.
<ofan> 擦 真受不了，要流鼻血了
<soiamso> cleamoon: python不是很难吧，如果知道所有 __ 开始的关键字
 * imadper go竟然没跑过 mono....
<jarod_ch_> imadper：　那本书的体例就不太适合初学者　很多基础的东西开始就用了　但是很后面才开始讲，而且一些基础宏和函数应该单独列表或者特别列出的，但是那本书是和解释文字混在一起的
<imadper> ofan: ...
<lpy> cleamoon: pascal的确很慢～～～亲测...
<ofan> imadper: .net很快
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 我很喜欢那本...
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 但是mono实现的不快.
<cleamoon> soiamso, 我就是记不住呀...记住一部分stl已经是极限了...python内容太多了...
<imadper> ofan: 你win下的快.
<soiamso> lpy: pascal是考虑内存的
<jarod_ch_> imadper：　我是因为不喜欢那本　然后学了clojure
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭到流鼻血
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 不被java的东西搞死?
<cleamoon> lpy, 那还有人用pascal做oi？那还不如用python做oi呢
<ofan> 上课上课
<lpy> cl
<roylez_> jarod_ch_: clojure爽不
<jarod_ch_> imadper: 然后学完clojure就不想common　lisp了，所以唯一让我不爽的就是jvm
<lpy> cleamoon: 高中就是用pascal做oi的
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 不喜欢不能编译成本地代码的....
<jarod_ch_> roylez_：语法很爽　唯一不爽的就是jvm
<lpy> cleamoon: 我也想啊但是比赛并不让用python...
<imadper> jarod_ch_: clojure就不行...
<cleamoon> lpy, 你不觉得有时候太慢吗？
<lpy> cleamoon: :)
<roylez_> jarod_ch_: lol
<jarod_ch_> imadper：可以编译成　java　class
<cleamoon> lpy, 一部分让用呀
<jarod_ch_> 的
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 看见java就不爽....
<lpy> cleamoon: oj是让用  我们这边比赛不让用～～～
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 捎带脚, 连javascript也不喜欢了.
<soiamso> cleamoon: 看看手册，看不懂的基本可以不搞了，智力有限
<lpy> cleamoon: 只有c/c++ pascal
<cleamoon> lpy, 你是做oi的？好的，有问题，steiner树到底怎么写呀...
<NWMonster> 好吧，我想说的是讨论语言快慢是没有意义的，在好的语言，你用的编译器垃圾，也不行
 * ofan 用haskell写个clojure解释器
<lpy> cl
<NWMonster> 在快的编译器，你用的算法不行也垃圾
<lpy> cleamoon: 不会  lol  我不是做oi的  lol
<lpy> cleamoon:   :)
<jarod_ch_> imadper：　我是因为喜欢它的语法　javascript还是蛮灵魂的，但是太混乱了　假值就有5个
<imadper> .................. lpy ....
<soiamso> ofan: haskell社区最近异常冷
<cleamoon> lpy, 下一个东西把python转成c不就好了
<ofan> soiamso: 没啊 很热
<soiamso> ofan: 当然这个是指大陆
<piggybox> javascript语法很烂啊，要不是没有选择谁用啊
<imadper> lpy: sbcl可以生成c代码.
<cleamoon> lpy, ..............
<lpy> cleamoon: 比赛的时候哪有这东西...机子都不让联网的
<ofan> haskell-cafe列表很活跃
<NWMonster> 不用转换也能加快
<NWMonster> 比如不用cpython用pypy
<lpy> imadper: 这我知道  lol   不过没用过
<NWMonster> 就能快很多
<jarod_ch_> imadper: javascript蛮灵活的的，而且函数和对象本质上没有区别　和　lisp代码也是数据　的理念很象
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 我从名字就讨厌他.
<cleamoon> lpy, 哪那么多规矩......我们这里比赛都在家比.......
<lpy> cleamoon: 啊咧？什么情况～～～
<imadper> cleamoon: 国情不同.
<jarod_ch_> imadper：不是有个正式名字叫　em*script的么
<lpy> imadper: = =。
<hrzhu> ecmascript
<lpy> jarod_ch_: Ecmacscript
<lpy> 打错了= =。
<piggybox> lpy: lol
<imadper> em*script, 这名字就怪....
<cleamoon> imadper, 我倒有一种拼爹的感觉...我总不可能赢一堆工程师父母呀.......
<lpy> cleamoon: 对呀～
<lpy> cleamoon: 我记得我当年
<lpy> cleamoon: 就听说有一个克罗地亚的少年
<imadper> cleamoon: ... 其实吧... 我没有很理解这句话...
<lpy> cleamoon: 小学就拿了冠军
<lpy> cleamoon: 初中一直冠军...
<imadper> lpy: 你想说克罗地亚, 还是想说少年?
<lpy> ima
<cleamoon> jarod_ch_, functional programming什么地方很好？
<lpy> imadper: 克罗地亚   lol
<cleamoon> lpy, 这个可以有...
<imadper> lpy: 克罗地亚的经济发达吗?
<lpy> cleamoon: 你不是live in china
<lpy> imadper: 这我哪知道...
<imadper> lpy: 他是瑞典瑞士之类的国家....
<imadper> lpy: 我分不清这两个国家.
<jarod_ch_> cleamoon：　函数是第一类型的，可以像普通变量一样使用，当作参数传递或者返回
<cleamoon> imadper, 就是在家比的话，父母可以帮忙呀...那天题发下来的时候，我刚看完题有一货已经做完了..........
<cleamoon> jarod_ch_, lambda？
<imadper> lpy: 也有可能是丹麦或者柬埔寨之类的, 这两个国家我也分不清..
<imadper> cleamoon: 哦.... 那是没办法.
<jarod_ch_> cleamoon：　语法更灵活，而且一般解决并发问题比较简单，尤其是现在多核cpu的情况下
<lpy> imadper: 丹麦和柬埔寨。。。这不就是美国和古巴的关系么...
<lpy> cleamoon: 啊咧...不可能是父母帮忙的吧
<jarod_ch_> cleamoon：　python里面的lambda应该算是一种模拟吧
<cleamoon> imadper, 瑞典。瑞典是有volvo，宜家，saab，冷的地方。瑞士是有手表，银行，雪山，不冷的地方。
<jarod_ch_> cleamoon：　函数式语言本身的语法更容易操作函数之类的
<imadper> cleamoon: 多谢普及.
<imadper> cleamoon: :-)
<cleamoon> imadper, 6道题呀...我看的都没他们写的快....
<ofan> 大象要移民瑞士？
 * imadper 函数是语言看过一眼, 就记得科利华...
<piggybox> cleamoon: saab已经倒闭了，可惜
<cleamoon> jarod_ch_, 哦，赶明我看看。效率如何？
<imadper> ofan: 没钱. 去不了/
<lpy> cleamoon: 我也试过呀～～～不过有些人真的是...只瞄一眼题目和输入输出就开始写了
<imadper> ofan: 那个, 龙纹身女孩儿就是瑞典的吧? 还是瑞士的?
<cleamoon> lpy, 我觉得肯定帮忙呀......
<lpy> cleamoon: 有次我们集训的时候...第一名的上去讲题，然后讲完了我们老师说：这题不是这个意思...  然后我们全部哗然...这货看错题了都做对了...
<jarod_ch_> cleamoon：　我目前看到的效率都不是很理想，不知道其他人有没有知道效率好的。ccl据说可以。一般来讲函数式语言编写代码的效率高，但是运行貌似不是很好
<cleamoon> lpy, 那帮货肯定家里有老代码，谁TM写topological sort + dynamic programming 3分钟呀......
<piggybox> ofan: 瑞士是富人待的地方
<lpy> cleamoon:   lol～～～
 * imadper 求当富人.
<cleamoon> piggybox, 还没倒闭哪......saab汽车倒闭了......saab飞机还很好呢
<piggybox> cleamoon: 哦，原来还做飞机
<cleamoon> jarod_ch_, 日常处理做得到吗？
<lpy> ofan: 瑞士是个好地方...巧克力很好吃...
 * imadper 再倒闭, 可以改做飞机杯.
<NWMonster> imadper: 龙纹身~是瑞士吧
<cleamoon> piggybox, 确实。穷人去瑞士真没劲的
<hrzhu> python不支持lexical scope 貌似python的老爺子說他後悔在python裏面加入lambda 寫python一般用list comprehension就夠了
<imadper> NWMonster: 哦, 那不去瑞士, 那儿的人太重口.
<jarod_ch_> cleamoon：　我用clojure没问题，其他不清楚　据说　haskell不太适合解决日常问题——完全听说，没学过
<cleamoon> piggybox, saab飞机和saab汽车5,6年前就不是一家公司了。saab飞机利润非常高呢。
<piggybox> cleamoon: 明白，就和volve汽车和volve卡车一样
<cleamoon> saab出的是战斗机，10亿一架卖，10万一小时租。
<cleamoon> piggybox, 对
<NWMonster> imadper: 我错了，是瑞典
<NWMonster> imadper: 我打开kindle翻看了一下
<cleamoon> jarod_ch_, 我记得王垠说他平常就用functional programming languages写东西
<imadper> NWMonster: :-)
<imadper> cleamoon: 那小子不太正常.
<jarod_ch_> cleamoon：　我接触过的函数式语言也就　clojure　lua貌似也算
 * imadper 不了解lua, lua是函数式语言?
<cleamoon> NWMonster, 我不知道为什么叫龙纹身...那是一个瑞典小说，瑞典语的名字叫“恨女人的男人”。要不就是“恨男人的女人”...忘了........
<lpy> cl
<cleamoon> jarod_ch_, lua算吗？又学习了...
<lpy> cleamoon: lol 好名字
<NWMonster> cleamoon: 应该是从英文译到中文的吧
<NWMonster> cleamoon: 英文题目是龙纹身的女孩
<NWMonster> the girl with the dragon tattoo
<cleamoon> NWMonster, 哦，对。英文名是那个。
<jarod_ch_> imadper：　从特性上应该有函数式语言的特性
<cleamoon> imadper, ....有点不正常吧，但水平还是有的吧...
<imadper> cleamoon: 恩, 水平很高.
<NWMonster> 题外话，谁玩nplay的begone
<jarod_ch_> imadper：但是解释说是多编程范式的语言
<imadper> jarod_ch_: c++也有函数式语言的特性...
<piggybox> NWMonster: 那个有电影，不过我还没看过
<jarod_ch_> imadper：　不了解c++
<lpy> imadper: C++...
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 一般没人说lua是函数式语言的...
<imadper> lpy: 恩. 有lambda了...
<jarod_ch_> imadper: 一般人都当作是脚本语言
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 跟是不是脚本没关系.
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 两种不同的分类方法.
 * imadper STOP
<NWMonster> piggybox: 恩是有电影
<imadper> lpy: 明天去滑雪.
<jarod_ch_> imadper：　但是lua中对函数的处理方式和函数式编程语言是类似的。　而且你貌似不能说lua是面向对象语言或者是结构化语言
<imadper> piggybox: 电影不错. 可惜的是, 妹子不漂亮.
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 对函数的处理方式? 你是指`偏应用函数`? 克里化?
<jarod_ch_> imadper：函数基本上是　first　class
<jarod_ch_> imadper: curry 应该是伴随　函数的　first　class
<jarod_ch_> 来的特性
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 其实我不是很确定,  怎么看出函数是不是 first class.
<soiamso> imadper: 他应该在说 list process的部分
<imadper> soi
<jarod_ch_> imadper: 貌似比较可行的方式是看　函数能不能被当作一般的变量来用
<imadper> soiamso: 哦哦哦...
<jarod_ch_> imadper：　我的函数式语言的知识基本上来源于clojure
<hrzhu> 確切點說是函數可以綁定到一個名字上 純函數式語言是沒有變量的概念的
 * imadper 我擦, 这么晚了.. 睡觉...
<cfy> 这不是汇编么？
<cfy> imadper: .....
<jarod_ch_> hrzhu：　你说的是表现　本质就是能不能把函数为代表的代码当数据用
<cfy> jarod_ch_: 这不是汇编么？
<imadper> cfy: lol!! 绝对真相!!!
<jarod_ch_> 一些面向对象语言，通过包装一个只有方法，没有成员变量的类，当作参数传递，这实际上是对函数式语言的魔方
<cfy> imadper: 嘻嘻
 * imadper cfy +1
<jarod_ch_> 模仿
<abine> 每秒3.0PB是神马概念
<cfy> abine: gaoji...
<imadper> abine: 就是, 你可以刻盘卖a片发大财了.
<abine> 我在树莓派上更新
<cfy> abine: gaoji.......
<abine> 它上面显示每秒3.0PB
<abine> 那速度
<cfy> gaoji....
<imadper> gaoji...
<cfy> abine: 截图，可以作为广告。。
<abine> 是不是弄错了
<abine> 那个不是固定的速度啊
<abine> 它是跳动的
<cfy> wget么？
<cfy> 可能是不准。。
<abine> 就是啊
<abine> 肯定不准的了
<cfy> 采样周期太短。。。
<abine> 在终端更新啊
<abine> 安装系统更新
<cleamoon> 3.0PB.......一秒钟几个移动硬盘就完了
<cfy> 整个中国。。。
<imadper> cleamoon: 几个? 至少1k个...
<cfy> 有没有这么大的带宽？
<abine> 现在是401.KB了
<imadper> cfy: 有吧.
<cfy> imadper: 真的么
<imadper> cfy: 你想想, 几亿人呢.
<abine> 300万GB的速度
<cfy> 中国网络出口总带宽有多大?2009年6月中国网络国际出口带宽达到747541Mbps（此数据不包括金桥和长城）中国公用计算机互联网
<cfy> 好像不到。。。。。
<cfy> 现在应该差不多的量级。。。
<imadper> cfy: 那是四年前了...
<imadper> cfy: 现在应该更差了.
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: lol
<cfy> imadper: ......@_@
<cfy> hahahhahahahahhhhaahaha
<cfy> imadper: 高级黑。。
<abine> X雷的内部速度应该有PB吧
<cfy> 一台机器能有PB么。。。
<cfy> 科班的来解释下。。。
<abine> 离线下载几十GB的文件都是秒杀
<NWMonster> 硬盘io速度跟的上吗？
<imadper> abine: 不是.
<cfy> 总线上都没有PB.....
<abine> 以后可能有
<imadper> abine: 你总线都没这么快
<abine> 现在还没有
<cfy> 总线是GB么？
<cfy> 科班的出来。。
<cfy> cc imadper ofan \rs
<imadper> cfy: 你不就是科班出身吗?!
<abine> 总线的肯定是GB了
<imadper> cfy: 我不是学计算机的!!
<cfy> imadper: 我是E.E........
<cfy> imadper: 。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我是软件工程.
<jarod_ch_> cfy：　不了解汇编　　你感情用它编程啊？
<imadper> cfy: 我学的都是瀑布模型那种
<cfy> jarod_ch_: 你理解错了。。。
<NWMonster> imadper明显是科班啊
<jarod_ch_> cfy：那你说来听听
<cfy> jarod_ch_: 你那个还是汇编的特性。。。boring....
<abine> 老板回来了
<cfy> abine: .....
<abine> 等着拿钱
<jarod_ch_> cfy: 那你说说什么是函数式语言的特性？
<cfy> abine: 不是应该说领导回来了？
<cfy> jarod_ch_: 我又不会函数式。。。。
<abine> 这个杀千刀的
<abine> 是老板
<abine> 不是领导
<cfy> jarod_ch_: 我是E.E.出身。。。
<abine> 他不是party的人
<cfy> 不懂什么函数式。。。
<abine> 不能说是领导
<cfy> abine: 不不。。。
<cfy> abine: 我本来以为你老婆回来了。。。。如果你是男的话。。
<jarod_ch_> cfy：　我们现在讲的面向对象和结构化编程，面向函数式语言的基础是高级语言。你把汇编扯进来是不是混淆是否么？
<abine> 老板呢
<imadper> NWMonster: 软件工程, 学的是开发模型, 如何跟程序员沟通那种.
<imadper> cfy: 谁说女生就不能有老婆了?! 你这个老封建!
<cfy> imadper: 被你发现了。。。嘻嘻
<jarod_ch_> cfy：　不要和我扯c是什么中级语言
<cfy> jarod_ch_: ......- -!
<abine> 就是，我们楼下的文员小妹就有好几个老婆呢
<cfy> jarod_ch_: 你说的太复杂了。。。我理解不了。。。
<abine> 大老婆和小老婆
<abine> LOL
<lpy> imadper: 确定明天不是大雾天气么
<imadper> cfy: 你也拜了~~~
<cfy> imadper: ?
<imadper> lpy: 天天都是大雾. 高处还好~
<lpy> imadper: 是去滑雪还是去看雾。。。
<lpy> imadper: 帝都哪里可以滑雪？
<abine> 看连环追尾
<imadper> cfy: 败给 jarod_ch_ 了~ 我, ofan, 你, 都败了~
<imadper> lpy: 今天的话, 全市都可以
<lpy> imadper:   你们那下雪了？
<abine> 上百好车连环追尾
<imadper> lpy: 不过我明天去周边的雪场.
<cfy> imadper: 那只有。。。。cc \rs 了。。。
 * lpy 长这么大还没见过雪
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<abine> 雪不好啊
<jarod_ch_> imadper: 我是很认真的
<abine> 冷死了
<imadper> cfy: lol
<abine> 最好不要见到雪
<abine> 要是南方见到雪花。
<abine> 北方肯定是万里冰封了
<abine> 这网速统计的肯定不准，现在是474B/每秒
<NWMonster> 哈哈，对个概念性词汇你们都有这么大的火力
<lpy> imadper: lol
<jarod_ch_> NWMonster：　否则怎么交流啊
<lpy> jidian
<lpy> 几点
<lpy> 应该说hi
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: 这里真心人气很旺
<jarod_ch_> NWMonster：　我加入的所有频道就这个人气旺　是不是ubuntu自带那个irc软件
<jarod_ch_> NWMonster：所以人特别多
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: 不清楚，我是这里为数不多的win党
<jarod_ch_> NWMonster: 我是mac　用textual上的
<NWMonster> win上面用xchat过来的
<gfrog_> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog_> happyaron: 乃们还修kubuntu的bug嘛？
<jarod_ch_> NWMonster: 这个软件貌似不错　还有语音的
<jarod_ch_> NWMonster：　貌似可以中文朗读的
<soiamso> jarod_ch_: 今天人不多吧
<lpy> imadper: 帝都雪场？
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: 那很强啊
<jarod_ch_> soiamso：　比我加入的其他频道人多　blendercn　　archlinux-cn　python.tw 之类的　人少多了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 預算網 (@ budget.tw)
<jarod_ch_> NWMonster：　我在一台win7的电脑上装的是xchat
<piggybox> jarod_ch_: textual $4.99呢
<jarod_ch_> piggybox：　有免费的好不好
<jarod_ch_> piggybox: 你不会以为只有win上有盗版吧
<NWMonster> jarod_ch_: 恩win下面xchat表现很好
<piggybox> jarod_ch_: 没找到，只看见free trial的
<soiamso> gfrog_: 还有人用kbuntu ?
<gfrog_> soiamso: me.
<gfrog_> soiamso: XD
<jarod_ch_> piggybox: 检索能力不行啊
<piggybox> jarod_ch_: 很久不用盗版了
<abine> http://v.qq.com/cover/1/1pz1tk67lggfj3p.html?vid=b0011fhgbln
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ 女主持故意走光引塞尔维亚总理偷窥 - 高清在线观看 - 腾讯视频
<soiamso> gfrog_: 小问题自己修啦
<gfrog_> soiamso: 懒啊
<jarod_ch_> piggybox：　有钱淫
<gfrog_> soiamso: 要用到的时候出问题，好闹心。
<abine> http://v.qq.com/cover/1/1pz1tk67lggfj3p.html?vid=b0011fhgbln
<piggybox> jarod_ch_: 哪里，有免费的limechat呢
<jarod_ch_> piggybox：　不用这个软件
<NWMonster> limechat在mac上也很火
<jarod_ch_> piggybox: 干什么的？
<piggybox> jarod_ch_: irc client啊
<jarod_ch_> piggybox：　我有一个顺手的　懒得折腾其他的了
<NWMonster> 以前一直用mirc，只后有一段时间他编码有问题，就换xchat了
<jarod_ch_> NWMonster：　貌似也用过
<jarod_ch_> 对了　自己假设irc　用什么服务器软件啊？
<abine> http://v.qq.com/cover/1/1pz1tk67lggfj3p.html?vid=f00111ntqpn
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ 女主持故意走光引塞尔维亚总理偷窥 - 高清在线观看 - 腾讯视频
<jarod_ch_> IRC DAEMON: IRC Server Software
<jarod_ch_> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircd/
<kk> jarod_ch_ ⇪ t: IRC DAEMON: IRC Server Software
<abine> http://v.qq.com/cover/1/1pz1tk67lggfj3p.html?vid=f00111ntqpn
<savr> hello!
<NWMonster> hi
<kk> NWMonster, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<zer_0> hi
<zer_0> 好
<fenbox_> 我也是用 limechat 的
<kk> zer_0, 好.. . ㍯ 新年快乐，春节: 9.03天
<zer_0> 这么精确。。。。
<zer_0> 有人用过deepin的没
<zer_0> deepin linux
<Stone_Lei> 就用了一下下 感觉还是没ubuntu好用  就删了
<jarod_ch_> hi
<kk> jarod_ch_, 好.. . ㍯ 新年快乐，春节: 9.02天
<jarod_ch_> kk是个机器人
<NWMonster> 下周一飞北京。。。
<BigOne> ofan: 你是在挂机还是怎么的？
<MeaCulpa1> .
<BigOne> MeaCulpa1: ä½ 
<NWMonster> MeaCulpa: ä½ 
<BigOne> 和MeaCulpa是什么关系
<MeaCulpa1> 不同位面的Avatar
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 你ssh端口是多少来着，又忘了
<BigOne> 可以.google一下的吧
<pity> ssh 密钥登录手边另一台电脑，正常，然后在 tmux 另一个窗口里同样登录，就请求密钥，然后密码可以登录，退出 tmux 重进重试，完全正常，神经啊！
<pity> ruby 的东西也够神的，我都搞不清用户登录时到底要在 .bashrc 里 source 几个 ruby 相关的路径……
<black_angel> 百度那个“红包”是不是真的
<black_angel> 我搞了 80 个抽奖机会
<BigOne> black_angel是什么意思
<black_angel> 上百度
<black_angel> 你就懂了
<MeaCulpa1> pity: 有那么混乱么？
<black_angel> 送什么红包之类的
<pity> 日，在 .bashrc 里引用了 ruby 的路径，系统命令都用不了了
<pity> MeaCulpa1: 相当混乱啊
<pity> 登录后连 ls 都执行不了，还能改 .bashrc 吗？
<piggybox> pity: 你用了rvm还是rbenv?
<pity> piggybox: rvm
<black_angel> 有没有人在玩百度的红包？
<pity> piggybox: rbenv 我这里都没有 install 命令
<pity> 还好可以 vi scp://user@host/.bashrc 修改……
<piggybox> pity: 你确定需要折腾多个ruby版本么
<pity> piggybox: rvm use 1.9.3-p194 这个也要写进 .bashrc 里吧，我每次登录都得重设 ruby 版本
<pity> piggybox: 不要啊，我只用 p194
<black_angel> 那个百度红包有 bug 快快去拿抽奖机会
<piggybox> pity: 那就不需要rvm了呗
<pity> piggybox: 我特意把其它版本都卸掉了，因为 1.9.3 里的小版本都不兼容
<pity> piggybox: 不用 rvm，那用 apt-get 安装？
<piggybox> pity: 用包管理里的ruby也可以
<pity> piggybox: apt-get 安装的是 1.8 的
<pity> piggybox: 什么意思？
<piggybox> pity: ubuntu?
<pity> piggybox: ubuntu mac 都有
<pity> piggybox: mac 上 1.9.3-p194 总算搭好了，可一 cd 到 octopress 目录就提示我未安装 p374 版本，要我安装 p374
<pity> ruby-1.9.3-p374 is not installed.
<pity> To install do: 'rvm install ruby-1.9.3-p374'
<piggybox> brew里的ruby是374
<pity> piggybox: 我只是 cd 进入 octopress 目录而已，就给我这提示
<piggybox> ubuntu里应该也有1.9，版本就不知道了
<pity> piggybox: 374 跟 194 不兼容
<cleamoon> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点. ㍯ 新年快乐，春节: 9.01天
<pity> piggybox: ubuntu 源里有 1.9.3，但不知道是哪个小版本
<piggybox> octopress的文档只要求1.9.3
<BigOne> SmartOne: you are welcome
<SmartOne> thank you
<BigOne> pity 感觉ruby 很坑爹啊
<pity> piggybox: 知道，但它的确那样提示我了，我也很困惑
<pity> BigOne: 相当坑爹
<BigOne> pity: 坑爹你还用？
<piggybox> pity: 没用过octo，要求依赖到patch版本的确实很少见
<pity> BigOne: 你当我愿意用啊？
<pity> piggybox: 我最搞不懂的是一个版本系内的所有小版本居然都不兼容
<BigOne> pity: 那你是什么情况？
<SmartOne> 这里都是干这行的吗
<piggybox> pity: 只能说octo比较激进，用了不知道什么最新版本的功能
<pity> BigOne: 我的情况是陷在 ruby 混乱的版本里了
<BigOne> SmartOne: 什么这行的，会让人想歪的
<SmartOne> BigOne: 就你们这行的呀
<BigOne> pity: 难道ruby不向下兼容？
<pity> BigOne: 感觉向上向下都不兼容
 * pity ruby 最操蛋的是你 1.8.0 和 1.9.3 不兼容也就算了，1.9.1 和 1.9.3 不兼容也算了，可你连 1.9.3-p194 和 1.9.3-p374 都不兼容啊！
<BigOne> pity: 这，不是一点点坑啊
<piggybox> 你说的不是兼容问题，是软件对依赖的要求问题
<pity> piggybox: 这么说开发一个软件只能用一个指定的 patch 版本了？如果这个 patch 版本后来被发现重大 bug 怎么迁移升级？
<piggybox> pity: 当然不是，这是octo的奇怪设置
<pity> piggybox: 当然不是 octo 一方的问题，我们开发用 rails 只能用 p194，我用 p374 就根本不能跑
<ofan> yoooooo
<ofan> pity: lol
<ofan> pity: 还是用py吧
<pity> ofan: 不是我说了算啊
<maplebeats> pity, 就是就是，ruby版本我没用过都觉得蛋疼，折腾过jekyll就觉得蛋疼
<piggybox> pity: 怎么可能，我在374下rails一样跑
<maplebeats> pity, 你们厂用octopress?
<pity> ofan: ruby 在实现我们想要的功能方面的确很多都已经做好了，但没想到版本会这么乱
<ofan> pity: 那你搞个rvm，弄个虚拟环境管理ruby版本
<pity> maplebeats: 不是
<pity> ofan: 搞了
<pity> piggybox: 因为我这跑不了才换 p194 的
<ofan> octopress其实比较烂
<maplebeats> 我也觉得。。。
<piggybox> 那就别用了呗，静态blog框架还有别的
<pity> piggybox: 不是我说了算的
<ofan> 准备用hakyll
<ofan> pi
<ofan> pity: 用的rails吧
<BigOne> ofan: hakyll是什么
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<gfrog> pity: p姐儿
<ofan> BigOne: haskell写个一个blog generator
<maplebeats> 用C写吧
<ofan> gfrog_: 基娃
 * maplebeats 有人能推荐一个热血的韩剧给我看看么
<ofan> maplebeats: 有电影
<piggybox> pity: 可能是rvm的问题吧，rails本身从来没有需要精确依赖到某个patch的事
<maplebeats> ofan, 我要爱情电视剧
<BigOne> ofan: haskell有web框架么
<ofan> maplebeats: 尼玛爱情剧怎么热血
<ofan> BigOne: 当然有，snap，wrap，yesod
<ofan> 性能都不俗
<ofan> 但都在快速开发阶段
<maplebeats> ofan, 那不要热血。。。好看的总行了吧
<\rs> coffee-script+stylus+jade+grunt.js 最好用……
<ofan> 纯js，麻烦了点
<BigOne> ofan: 有机会看看，希望能有spring这样成熟的框架
<ofan> BigOne: 应该不会有
<\rs> BigOne: java的，看着就恶心
<\rs> 處處xml
<piggybox> java的框架只有一个play还算轻量级
<ofan> BigOne: haskell程序是各种combinator组合起来的
<BigOne> ofan: 为什么?另外有热门点的英文频道推荐么
<ofan> 函数都分的很细
<ofan> BigOne: #archlinux，#haskell
<ofan> #archlinux很有意思
<BigOne> ofan:闲聊，非专业的呢
<ofan> BigOne: 不知道了
<ofan> BigOne: 有archlinux-ot 貌似
<pity> piggybox: 不知道，最近要研究一下了
<pity> ofan: 嗯
<BigOne> 哦，谢了，睡了，不早了
<pity> gfrog: 基娃还没睡啊
<ofan> \rs: xml现在觉得还好了
 * pity 睡了
<ofan> 灵活性确实好，容易解析
<\rs> ofan: 我用jade生成xml
<ofan> 只是对眼镜不好
<BigOne> ofan:那json呢
<\rs> cson
<\rs> CoffeeScript-Object-Notation
<ofan> json只是k-v，要表示层级结构，解析起来麻烦
<ofan> xml做k-v
<ofan> xml做k-v也可以
<maplebeats> 我挺喜欢k-v的呃= =
<ofan> xml的库也多，也有标准
<maplebeats> ofan, xml看起来头晕
<alvin_test> python.tw
<alvin_rxg> Title: 預算網 (@ budget.tw <- http://python.tw)
<ofan> 辅助的标准比如xpath，xsld等配合用起来还是挺方便的
<\rs> xpath 不錯，json不知有沒有類似的，xslt噁心
<ofan> maplebeats: 不适合人阅读，但时候程序处理
<\rs> ofan: json parse比xml容易……
<maplebeats> ofan, 要是直接用现成的库和不讲效率。。。还是json用起来安逸
<ofan> \rs: 是容易，但是xml表达更灵活
<ofan> 能搞比较复杂的结构
<ofan> maplebeats: 要求不多的话，用Json合适
<\rs> ofan: 舉例？
<ofan> \rs: 比如树形结构，图之类的
<\rs> ofan: 它們不都是樹形結果嗎
<\rs> 結構
<ofan> \rs: json是kv的啊，要表示树形，解析的时候要写一堆代码
 * BigOne 发现时间已经不早了，于是扔下了json的话题，就去睡觉了。晚安
<alvin_test> python.tw
<alvin_rxg> Title: 預算網 (@ budget.tw 𝆒  python.tw)
<\rs> {a: b: c: d: xxx} -> a.b.c.d
<\rs> /a/b/c/d
<ofan> \rs: 获得父节点，子节点呢
<ofan> 还有查找，插入删除==
<alvin_test> python.tw
<alvin_rxg> Title: 預算網 (@ budget.tw *FROM* python.tw)
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你在干嘛
<alvin_rxg> 神码？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 把 alvin_test k了
<alvin_rxg> oh
<gebjgd> ofan, alvin_rxg 明天飞
<psychologe> 还有人在么
<gebjgd> psychologe, 这里随时有人在
<piggybox> gebjgd: safe flying
<gebjgd> piggybox, 谢谢  你不去接机？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 自己打的吧
<gebjgd> piggybox, 有租车。。。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox, 有酒店
<abine> 人生在世应当有所追求，做事情要执著，要有强大的内心，只有内心强大了才不会畏惧改变；
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 明天飞哪里？
<gebjgd> NWMonster, 米国
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我不想去啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 不能说不去吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 老板让你干嘛 你不干嘛？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你以为公司是你家开的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 飞美国啦？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是飞雾堵呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找寻我失落的kindle
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以帮我买个nexus 7 么？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那也不是什么都必须干吧...还是多积累经验，以后自己开顾问公司吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你直接德国买巴
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 德国老贵了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, google商店我没法买
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以店里买的吧。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, nexus 7好像要出新的了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 也在犹豫呢，还有半年。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 德国开售慢2个月吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那就等等呗
<alvin_rxg> =.= 5月中的 io，然后7月下旬才能买呃…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那也比7月下旬就过期好吧......
<alvin_rxg> oh =.=!  好吧，等着吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 德国已经有hspda版本的了
<abine> 不如买黑莓啊
<abine> Z10
<abine> gebjgd: 哥你又要去米国啊？
<gebjgd> abine, 谁要黑莓 那破玩意
<abine> 咋破啦
<abine> 新出滴
<abine> 比安卓GAOJI
<abine> LOL
<gebjgd> abine, 那你去买巴
<savr> hi alvin_rxg
<savr> I give up on chinese developers
<savr> easier to teach the indians chinese than to get the chinese to do the job :/
<savr> results are shockingly better with the indians I'm using right now
<savr> much faster, cheaper, and professional
<savr> unlike the chinese they aren't afraid to communicate
<savr> I had a guy waste a day playing around with a ssh key instead of calling me
<savr> chinese "face" gets in the way of work
<piggybox> kinda sad to know. Business is all about communication
<savr> really sad
<savr> I'm just amazed at how well the indians are handling these chinese tasks
<savr> they may be working slower than a chinese developer but they actually spend more time developing instead of wasting time
<savr> I don't get why chinese developers think they should be miracle men
<savr> some times you need to talk
<gebjgd> 解决内地视频网站”只限中国内地播放“ 的办法， https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unblock-youku/pdnfnkhpgegpcingjbfihlkjeighnddk w
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store - Unblock Youku
<alvin_rxg> savr: maybe the problem is the language? though they got the job, but they r still afraid to speak foreign language?
<alvin_rxg> if so, that's related with culture... fucking Konfuzi
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: how's that related to Confucius?
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 两千年以来，儒家思想消磨了多少人的个性/思想。。。还不够嘛？
<alvin_rxg> 再到近代教育，也还都是儒家思想为基础的
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: got it. the reason of being "afraid to speak"
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<savr> alvin_rxg: language wasn't the issue. the chinese developer had great english.
<savr> the fact he didn't call me that he had ssh key issues
<savr> and only 6 hours into the work day when I check up on him does he tell me he wasted the whole day up until then with the ssh key...
<savr> that is what I call fucking bullshit
<savr> there was no way he could fix it... and it only took me about 15 seconds...
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我这种firefox党有啥办法没？除了代理
<alvin_rxg> NWMonster: 有个 mason 还是啥的东西。。
<alvin_rxg> savr: they r passive :D
<NWMonster> alvin_rxg: 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人急忙对 NWMonster 说「不用谢!」
<alvin_rxg> NWMonster: 采用的是 用 mason 更改对应网址(youku,tudou, etc.) 的 x-forwarded-for...
<NWMonster> alvin_rxg: 恩，我正在尝试
<alvin_rxg> 谢谢
<alvin_rxg> mosesofmason: 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人急忙对 alvin_rxg 说「不用谢!」
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<NWMonster> alvin_rxg: 成功了，非常感谢
<NWMonster> 还是国内盗版的看着爽
<alvin_rxg> NWMonster: !!! 怎么做的？我以前也试过 mason 的 x-forwarded-for，似乎没用…
<NWMonster> 我设置对应到国内的随机一个ip
<NWMonster> 然后播放youku就成功了
<alvin_rxg> =.= 算了，反正我都转用 chrome 了…
<NWMonster> http://i.imgur.com/ZDFxY8k.jpg
<NWMonster> 这是配置
<alvin_rxg> NWMonster: 呃… =.=! 原来你不用正则呀…
<NWMonster> 你说的是地址哪里吗？
<NWMonster> 我看别人不用，我就没用
<alvin_rxg> 对啊， url..
<NWMonster> 我google mason和youku然后找到了个介绍
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<NWMonster> 跟着做，就成功了
<NWMonster> unblock youku是基于代理的，有时候会很慢
<NWMonster> chrome bug超多，我是firefox转chrome又转firefox了
<alvin_rxg> 比如？
<alvin_rxg> chrome 打开这个页面就 100% cpu ...... https://chrome.google.com/webstore
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store
<piggybox> NWMonster: 没成，你那是fx18?
<piggybox> mason有个评论说fx18下失效?
<NWMonster> 我在用fx18 win7x64
<NWMonster> 那个评论太假了
<NWMonster> 经常有插件导致假死，具体的bug我没做过debug
<NWMonster> 反正我是很痛恨chrome
<NWMonster> firefox也经常有cpu过高，但不至于假死
<cleamoon> 一个含有n个bool的数组或是vector，怎么才能简单的实现这n个情况的全排列呢？
<alvin_rxg> 啥是全排列？。。。
<piggybox> permutation?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 会了会了...递归
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 其实挺容易的.....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg nexus 7有3G版本了 可以直接用netzclub
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 直接在德国买就行了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 7的屏幕大小够看书吗？
<gebjgd> 足够
<gebjgd> 电子书普遍才5寸屏幕
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<cleamoon> 那么早睡干什么....
<cleamoon> 再说5寸的电子书不多吧...
<NWMonster> kindle paperwhite 6寸
<NWMonster> 刚入手一个，非常棒
 * NWMonster 去睡觉了
<piggybox> 不看pdf没问题
<cleamoon> piggybox, 看pdf就不行了？
<piggybox> cleamoon: 10寸看pdf都不够，除非给ebook reader定制的pdf
<cleamoon> piggybox, ...横着看也不够？
<piggybox> 横着也行，翻页比较累
<cleamoon> piggybox, 横着看pdf清楚吗？
<piggybox> 清楚
<alvin_rxg> 所以我要 ppi 大于 200 的货
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷，这会儿才9点半啊……
<cleamoon> ...大家都基本就是用来看书呀
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 对呀，不知道为什么都去睡了...
<alvin_rxg> 早知道泡图书馆去了，玩了好一会儿游戏，才9点半……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 泡图书馆做什么？
<kk>  05:29
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-01
<ilisp|boring> imadper: morning
<ilisp|boring> ofan: i suppose it's as standard as haskell :D
<ofan> ilisp|boring: what?
<ilisp|boring> ofan: no country or internal standard,as far as i know
<ofan> ilisp|boring: what?
<ofan> what standard
<ofan> what country
<ilisp|boring> <ofan> ilisp|boring: elisp有没有标准？
<ilisp|boring> ofan: no
<ofan> o
<ofan> you are too eggache
<ilisp|boring> ofan: - -!
<SmartOne> Goodmorning everybody
<ilisp|boring> stupid ubuntu....
<imtxc> ofan: 偶饭早
<imtxc> roylez: 主席早
<imtxc> imadper: 大象早
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神早
<kk> happyaron, 早
<kk> 大家 早
<imtxc> yunfan: 晕饭早啊
<iGoogle> 过年了。大家 happyaron=~s/aron//
<ilisp|boring> imadper: i'm a ignored?
<ilisp|boring> imtxc: am i ignored?
<iGoogle> ilisp|boring: 你个破名字，谁鸟你嘛。 lol
<imtxc> ilisp|boring: ignored broing
<iGoogle> 94
 * imtxc 还有就是刷屏太累了
<cfy> iGoogle: .... cc imtxc
<iGoogle> cfy: 乖。摸摸
<imtxc> cfy: 蹭饭鸭早，刚才没认识，所以没叫上你的外号 ……
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆早
<maplebeats> imtxc, 早
 * maplebeats 早早早～
 * imtxc working
<iIlL10Oo> 早
<SmartOne> imtxc: 你怎么不跟我说早
<SmartOne> 无视我的存在啊
<cfy> imtxc_away: away.....
<cfy> iGoogle: morning
<iGoogle> 春困啊。。。。睡觉
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<cfy> iGoogle: friday.....
<iGoogle> 今天我请客，洗澡。
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<cfy> iGoogle: changsha?
<iGoogle> 本省最高档洗浴中心。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: but i'm in hangzou..
<iGoogle> 来不
<cfy> iGoogle: and i got work to do ..
<iGoogle> 机票现在这方向，估计很便宜
<cfy> ......
<iGoogle> 单间2800。你挣钱了的。
<cfy> iGoogle: richer...
<iGoogle> 赶紧买票
<cfy> .....
<iGoogle> 去年请客，一次3w8。今年1w2。nnnnd
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 哪个地点?
<iGoogle> 本地嘛
<iGoogle> 来。 iIlL10Oo
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 太远了吧,我在浙江
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 那你和 cfy 搞基去。。适合
<MeaCulpa> .
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: hangzhou?
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 我可不喜欢搞基
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 比喻而已嘛
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: 嘉兴,亚太路-城南路
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: are you kidding me?
<iGoogle> 嘉兴。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> sevkme......
<iGoogle> 草啊。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你老家
<cfy> iGoogle: he's kidding...
<iGoogle> 查查
<vimerrrrrrr> 大家好啊！能问一个desktop的问题吗
<iGoogle> 还隐藏ip
<ibodi> 大家好
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 这个没啥可保密的吧
<kk> ibodi, 好.. . ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 8.61天
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 嘉兴，怀疑啊
<ibodi> 现在哪个 forum 比较强大好用？blog 呢？
<iIlL10Oo> 我很裸的, 君子坦蛋蛋
<vimerrrrrrr> 我的ubuntu12.04开机2分钟，我试过网上的办法还是没有用，偶尔好偶尔还是要等网络设置，大家有什么好办法吗？
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: .....
<iGoogle> ibodi: phpbb?
<iGoogle> 幸好蛋蛋不在
<iGoogle> vimerrrrrrr: pon <tab>看结果
<iIlL10Oo> vimerrrrrrr: 还原 /etc/network/interfaces 里的内容就OK
<ibodi> iGoogle: phpbb 比较前面，我刚看一个 discuz 就是比较花，功能估计还行。有没有更好的呢？
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: you are in jiaxing?!
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: yes , I am, it's no secret
<iGoogle> ibodi: 那你去论坛问叶子吧。问多了，我可不知道了。他折腾这
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: I will be back in jiaxing tomorrow........
<iGoogle> cfy: iIlL10Oo 祝贺你们可以组合了。
<ibodi> iGoogle: 我都忘记密码了，发言不了。
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: I will be back in haining after 8day
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: .......
<iGoogle> ibodi: 新申请一个嘛。或者直接邮件
<ibodi> iGoogle: 那么你比较研究BLOG 哪家好？
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 研究blog?
<iGoogle> 自己搭建。
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: are you the author of kk ?
<iGoogle> å­¦ MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: .....
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: yes
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我blog都大半年没打理了
 * iGoogle 虽然 MeaCulpa 的 blog 丑了点
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: er...不过公式编辑器还是有的
<iGoogle> 公式？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我记得我有个插件，写数学公式基本没问题，也不是外部latex格式...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我很少用...
<MeaCulpa> 可能囡囡熟悉点
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 他不是问【研究】blog么...
<iGoogle> 网页的？哪wordpress的？
<iGoogle> 这说差远了。 lol
<MeaCulpa> lol
 * MeaCulpa 学历低，囡囡应该搞这些，这里就我们是Dokuwiki吧
<\rs> mathjax?
<\rs> hakyll docpad octopress
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 那妹子，记得后来一直抱怨 doku的了哦。
<iGoogle> 之前一直夸
<\rs> wiki 格式一般都挺爛的
<\rs> 純文本編輯纔有動力
<iGoogle> \rs: nnnd 打什么繁体。哪纔都不认识
<iGoogle> 繁体真不适合现代社会。
<ibodi> iGoogle:
<saimazoon> 纔
<saimazoon> ??
<ibodi> 现在应该可以回到繁体了，因为电脑打字，又不是手写。
<iGoogle> 不过点阵时代，还是矢量字体时代，繁体都看不清
<cfy> ..................
<\rs> 用作副詞的，不過據說港澳臺都用才了
<cfy> \rs: gaoji..
<iGoogle> 尤其在设备上，液晶显示的时候，繁体想死的。
<iGoogle> 笔画都显示不全
<ibodi> 我的简体显示发虚，繁体都是很漂亮的
<ibodi> 尤其是没有中文的OS
<iGoogle> ibodi: 动脑筋啊。想想显示的原理。
<ibodi> 比如 kindle 简体是方块，繁体显示正常哦
<ibodi> 恩。是字库没有。哈
<iGoogle> 这，，，扯得真没含量了。
<ibodi> :)
<ibodi> 繁体最大的好处是有中国文化
<ibodi> 简体没有那么明显
<ibodi> 所以繁体好
<ibodi> +5
<iGoogle> 不国际化。
<iGoogle> -80
<ibodi> +85
<iGoogle> 这家伙。。
<ibodi> 那小孩
<iGoogle> cfy: 你来和他扯。。。lol
<ibodi> 换个话题。好了，没有什么好纠缠的
<WhiteMoOn> MeaCulpa: 想一行命令把clock 当中的UTC=true 改成 UTC=flase 咋整？
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: i'm busy...
<ibodi> php::str_replace('UTC=true','UTC=flase',$txt)
<iGoogle> 不如s/UTC=\Ktrue/false/g
<iGoogle> flase？？ @
<cfy> .....
<iGoogle> cfy: 告诉他们高级的perlre
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: clock是啥？
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 文件里的？
<MeaCulpa> sed -i
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 来吧，perl
<cfy> perl -i -p 's/UTC=true/UTC=false/' /path/to/file
<MeaCulpa> unix world里能in-place editing的只有三家，perl, sed, ed
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 小朋友招到没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 没
<cfy> MeaCulpa: roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> 能在一行里干的只有pl和sed
<MeaCulpa> sed -i 's/UTC=true/UTC=false/' file
<MeaCulpa> cfy: perl 的默认备份文件在哪里
<MeaCulpa> cfy: in-place editing的
<cfy> \K        [6]  Keep the stuff left of the \K, don't include it in $&
<cfy> MeaCulpa: -i.bak
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 公司又想要名校出来的，又想便宜，还要能干活，除了我这种傻子，估计没人来了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 还要master
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 现在的CS Master都是本科毕业找不到工作的...
<cfy> perl -i -pe 's/UTC=true/UTC=false/' /path/to/file
<cfy> iGoogle: \K.......gaoji.......
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 我们母校现在CS全校最低分数线，且60%为调剂
<iGoogle> cfy: \K你都忘记了？
<cfy> iGoogle: i don't ever know the \K....
<iGoogle> 你学术派啊。没道理不知道
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<iGoogle> 不偷懒的孩子，不是Perl的好孩子
<onlylove> http://coolshell.cn/articles/933.html
<kk> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 如何加密/混乱C源代码 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<night_> 亲们
<night_> 我又有问题了啊
<onlylove> http://coolshell.cn/articles/1391.html
 * iGoogle 看过别人的破文章，还在吹go语言省打字。。。笑话
<kk> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 编程真难啊 | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<night_> 我dpkg安装个软件包失败了
<night_> 依赖有问题
<night_> 结果我这个软件删不掉
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 吹省打字的都是用notepad码字的
<night_> 安装别的就提示这个软件的依赖不满足
<night_> 想清除这个信息怎么搞捏
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 等蛤蟆来说是不是用的notepad
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: haha
<iGoogle> night_: 看提示，就应该有强制的参数。
<night_> iGoogle, 强制参数？
<night_> iGoogle, 他说apt-get -f install
<night_> 但是。。。
<void1> 省打字这种说法由来已久了，比较古老的时候，说c比pascal省打字
<void1> 都一样w
<iGoogle> night_: 执行了？或者你直接sudo dpkg -r xxx 卸载破损包就是。
<iGoogle> void1: pl里面有缺省变量，所以最省打字。
<onlylove> 省打字？perl啊
<onlylove> night_: 是不是卸载了一大堆软件
<night_> onlylove, 没有卸载一大堆，说没有这个软件包
<night_> 他妹的
<night_> 难道要我去研究一下dpkg工作原理，我晕菜阿，完全不知道为啥
<iGoogle> night_: 去paste网站，贴你命令的全部+输出。
<onlylove> night_: 用dpkg 强制卸载，你手工装的，可能apt没管理
<iGoogle> 你这包名都不知道哦。。
<night_> 我dpkg --info 查看了一下deb，我就是按照这个显示的包名去remove的
<night_> 但是还是没有阿
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/question/30362_8531
<kk> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 老手是这样教新手编程的 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<ibodi> 这是谁的博客，挺好的
<onlylove> ibodi: 哪个谁的博客
<onlylove> ibodi: 不知道
<ibodi> http://coolshell.cn 看上去很眼熟。但是记不起来了，
<kk> ibodi 啥, ⇪ 酷壳 – CoolShell.cn
<banban_> 如何查看我到系统现在可以使用多少内存？
<sinxccc> 只有还在用电传打字机的人才会关心是不是省打字吧？
<onlylove> banban_: free
<banban_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:       6042764    4315996    1726768          0     153144    2885312
<banban_> 怎么用了那么多内存了啊，我可啥都没干呢还 onlylove
<roylez_> banban_: 死板板
<onlylove> banban_: used-cached
<MeaCulpa> banban_: 用了又如何？
<banban_> roylez_: 主席帅锅早上好～
<banban_> onlylove: 啥。。。
<roylez_> banban_: 不好啊，我现在被反党人士包围了啊
<banban_> onlylove: 我是要装虚拟机，不知该分多少内存给xp的虚拟机
<banban_> roylez_: 反的什么党？
<roylez_> banban_: 6G内存？随便分啊
<roylez_> banban_: 你说什么党
<onlylove> banban_: 你的xp要跑什么应用，一般的1G够了
<banban_> onlylove: 哦，有时候会用写win都软件设计引物，或者跑个office，应该也用不了多少内存
<onlylove> banban_: 我的意思是说，used减去cached加上free才是你真正可用内存
<banban_> roylez_: soga，我明白了
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你和你的对头 banban_ 都带尾巴了吧。好现象，好苗头
<banban_> onlylove: 好复杂啊。。。。。。
<roylez_> banban_: 神最贱了
<onlylove> banban_: 哦，我说错了……应该是cached加上free是可用内存，used减去cached是已经用的
<iGoogle> 破马不在，你就公然带尾巴跑。 roylez_
<iGoogle> lol
<onlylove> iGoogle: 你打算给剪去么，我给买小剪刀去
<WhiteMoOn> 问个问题, ntpd 是不是连时区也一并改的？
<iGoogle> 别害了 roylez
<iGoogle> 不剪
<roylez_> WhiteMoOn: 显然不改
<banban_> onlylove: -_-
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 用ntp干嘛，你们要搭HA?
<iIlL10Oo> night_: 删除旧版本的包就OK
<WhiteMoOn> roylez_: 我改了ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/EST5EDT /etc/localtime  然后不知道为啥，老是被改成 CST时间
<banban_> onlylove: wait, 打电话ing。。。。
<onlylove> banban_: 我自己已经被free搞糊涂了……只能说，你凑合理解下了
<WhiteMoOn> MeaCulpa: 机器多多啊，同步时间，方便写脚本。
<night_> iIlL10Oo, 怎样删除旧版本呢
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 哦...ntp弱爆了，我都是和性浪色狐之类同步，htpdate
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不错的同步。看得出性情
<iIlL10Oo> night_: 具体的提示是什么? 比如a 依赖b-1.1, 但是 b-1.0已经安装 这样
<iIlL10Oo> night_: 删除 b-1.0 就ok
<WhiteMoOn> MeaCulpa, 不连internet..
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 毛，只是看他们快而已...sina时间不准
<night_> 具体提示就只是说package system broken。。
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoOn: 哦，你们有ntp server啊...不错
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 额。关键是那些词语嘛。 lol
 * MeaCulpa 也去搭一个ntp server去...
<iGoogle> 搭吧。把时间改成2012以前去
<banban_> onlylove: soga，那我给它1G吧先，以后还可以调整的吧～
<iIlL10Oo> night_: 用 sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install; 试试
<onlylove> banban_: 可以，但是要在虚拟机关机的情况
<banban_> iGoogle:  roylez_  你俩又开始掐架了啊。。。。。一把年纪的人了都。。。
<banban_> onlylove: 嗯嗯，谢谢～
<night_> iIlL10Oo, ok好的我去试下哈，谢谢~
<iIlL10Oo> night_:  :)
<iGoogle> banban_: roylez_带尾巴我还理解。你带，没道理啊。
<maplebeats> 现在流行尾巴？
<banban_> iGoogle: 不是，我也不知道，empathy我找不到从哪里进irc的，虽然创建了一个irc账户，然后用这个进都
<banban_> onlylove: 我又来了～～空间给分多少呀，默认都是10G
<iGoogle> @
<iGoogle> 唉
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
<iIlL10Oo> night_: 必要时可以 rm -rf /var/cache/apt/
<freeflying> 不容易啊，帝都天气终于好了
<banban_> 悲剧都发现我创建了xp的虚拟机以后，没有xp的镜像。。。。。。只有win7的
<night_> I
<banban_> freeflying: 恩恩，终于有可见度啦～
<night_> iIlL10Oo, RM
<iIlL10Oo> banban_: deepinXP_5.7 网上很多
<night_> 这个文件夹就是可以把所有信息删掉？
<iIlL10Oo> night_: 就是删除 apt 的缓存
<banban_> iIlL10Oo: 恩，谢谢～
<night_> ok,thx
<night_> 不得已的时候再为之，thx
<freeflying> banban_: 可惜只有一天，明儿又得下雨了
<banban_> freeflying: 明儿姐就不在帝都了～
<freeflying> banban_: nani
<banban_> Ub12.04用什么上qq了现在？
<banban_> freeflying: 今晚坐车回家～～
<freeflying> banban_: 妹纸啊，你才多大就敢叫姐
<iGoogle> freeflying: ++
<banban_> freeflying: ................................看完甄环传我就习惯自称姐了。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> banban_: 你咋不自称宫，娘啥的
<banban_> iGoogle: 我觉得这样比较现代化～
<banban_> freeflying: 您该是个大叔吧？
 * iGoogle 偷偷的告诉 banban_，姐，是嫁不出去的代称。
<iGoogle> gaoji 的 roylez__ 双尾巴
<roylez__> banban_: 板板尾巴看渣渣
<freeflying> banban_: 你肯定得叫我大叔了
<banban_> iGoogle: EE 你还想混不啊～
<sunjun_> 哇 这里面 还有姐啊
<BigOne> banban_, 你和banban是什么关系？
<iGoogle> lol 嫁不出去，就急了啊。
<roylez> banban_: 我替你揍神
<banban_> freeflying: 不一定的，我年纪也很大了，论坛很多人喊我阿姨的说～
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
<sunjun_> 都跑这里了 还想嫁出去么
<iGoogle> 。
<banban_> BigOne: 我就是banban，不知道今天为啥给我加了个尾巴
<iGoogle> sunjun_: ... 这好笑了
<banban_> sunjun_: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<amosk> 是不好
<BigOne> banban_, 你这算不算返祖？
<iGoogle> BigOne: 恩。
<sunjun_> http://www.douban.com/note/93460299/
<sunjun_> Quake-III代码里神奇的浮点开方函数
<kk> sunjun_ 啥, ⇪ [转]Quake-III代码里神奇的浮点开方函数
<freeflying> banban_: 这个不用争了，你有ee大不
<BigOne> iGoogle, 今天感觉现在irc也不怎么热闹啊
<onlylove> banban_: 分多大硬盘看你需要装什么软件啊……
<banban_> onlylove: 已经分好了，给了20G
<onlylove> banban_: 如果就是用来应付网银，10够了
<iGoogle> BigOne: 关键是蛤蟆，噶嘛都不出来。
<BigOne> banban_, 昨天说没有钱回家要冻死路边的是不是你？
<iIlL10Oo> sunjun_: 这个函数高效,有时候不需要很精确的结果
<onlylove> 但是要装别的大号软件，还是多分点
<banban_> onlylove: 哦，谢谢～
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你也被叫大叔了。惨。
<BigOne> iGoogle, 想找个英文的稍微正能量点的频道，也找不到。efnet上好像也人气不怎么好。难道是早上？
<iGoogle> BigOne: 英文正能量，指哪方面？
<BigOne> banban_, 你其实就直接一个/根分给整个硬盘就O了
<iIlL10Oo> vim 里面 %s/\xA0\XB0//g 这样可行不?
<iIlL10Oo> vim 里面 %s/"\xC2\XA0"//g 这样可行不?
<iGoogle> 可以吧
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 不行啊
<BigOne> iGoogle, 嗯～热闹点的吧，比如像这边一样，可以天南地北聊的，人气也不弱的。
 * sunjun_ iIlL10Oo: 推特上说是sgi的工程师 写的
<freeflying> iGoogle: lol
<sunjun_> http://www.beyond3d.com/content/articles/8/
<kk> sunjun_ 啥, ⇪ Beyond3D - Origin of Quake3's Fast InvSqrt()
<BigOne> 话说，今天早上还看到ofan的，现在人不见了？
<iIlL10Oo> sunjun_: 牛人
<banban_> onlylove: 可以用光盘装虚拟机不～
<onlylove> banban_: 可以，vbox没用过，应该可以
<banban_> onlylove: 我懒得再下镜像了，以前刻的deepin的xp安装盘～
<onlylove> banban_: 指定光驱是你的物理光驱就成
<banban_> onlylove: 哦，谢谢～
<iGoogle> BigOne: 似乎有#ubuntu-offtopic
<BigOne> iGoogle, 嗯～慢点去看看
<banban_> firefox 那个不播放youku前面广告的插件叫啥来着，我装了个 adblock 貌似不管用～
<jarod_ch_> banban_：　更新下黑名单
<iGoogle> å°±abp
<jarod_ch_> banban_: 不顾哦我用的是chrome里面的adblock
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<lpy> imadper: 早～
<banban_> jarod_ch_: 应该差不多～谢谢～
<lpy> ofan: 早～
<lpy> cfy: 早～
<iIlL10Oo> \%xA0
<lpy> hi
<kk> lpy, 好.. . ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 8.54天
<lpy> 啊咧kk呢...
<sunjun_> 8.54 。。。。。
<cfy> lpy: morning
<BigOne> hello abine
<abine> ha
<abine> 大熊
<abine> LOL
<BigOne> abine, ？？？
<abine> BigOne: 你不是大熊么
<abine> LOL
<abine> 昨晚做了一连串的梦
<maplebeats> abine, 春梦？还一连串？
<BigOne> abine, 昨天是你说工资没拿到的？
<abine> 游泳
<abine> 到一个孤岛上
<abine> NO春梦
<BigOne> abine, 然后呢？
<lpy> lol
<abine> 是类似历险的梦
<abine> 还没拿工资呢
<abine> 昨晚老板回来了
<abine> 我做梦提着刀子去的
<BigOne> abine, 可怜啊，不过好在你有机会不冻死在路边了
<abine> LOL
<BigOne> abine, 本来还打算着你是不是开着GPS然后定时的把的你坐标发到irc上，如果突然不动了，我们这里也可以给你打个120什么的。
<lpy> lol
<BigOne> abine, 不过你身上没钱，估计120不会理你的。现在120一次200好像，不知道有没有涨价。
<BigOne> 这里有人用fvwm么？
<abine> 他还没拿钱给我呢
<abine> 很难拿到钱了
<abine> 他是出名的赖帐
<abine> 老子没有GPS定位系统
<abine> 手机是两百块钱的诺基亚1100
<abine> 键盘快要掉下来了
<abine> 都脱色了
<abine> 就是啊
<abine> 没钱，连蚂蚁都懒得理你
<abine> 有钱了，人家认你是干爹
<abine> 没钱你给他当孙子，他都嫌
<abine> 肯定有人用了，
<abine> 大神之类的就用
<piggybox> 就不能一句话说完，看着累
<abine> 肚子好饿
<BigOne> abine, 肚子饿可以去吃馒头不是？
<iGoogle> piggybox: + 这家伙被老板逼疯了。
<abine> 没有馒头
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<BigOne> iGoogle, 何以见得，是被老板逼疯的？
<abine> 神
<abine> 早
<iGoogle> gfrog: 居然没找到你需要的带口罩的绿豆蛙。。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 真人带，头像还得带？ internet上又没pm2.5
<iGoogle> BigOne: 激愤的心情下，才打字不用标点，用回车嘛
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你要注意形象的一致性嘛
<BigOne> iGoogle, 好吧，貌似这个解释比较合理。
<iGoogle> 帮噶嘛求“带口罩的绿豆蛙”的头像。
<BigOne> iGoogle, 话说，我怎么修改注册nick时候用的邮箱呢？
<iGoogle>  /ns help去看吧。不记得
<BigOne> iGoogle, 好吧，用set命令就行了
<BigOne> abine, 那你今天打算怎么解决你的肚子问题？
<abine> 。。。。
<iGoogle> 激愤的时候，容易引起生理进化，没见有人吃石头，土块，玻璃？
<iGoogle> abine: 或者你把rpi卖了吧。
<abine> 喝点水
<BigOne> abine, 你有没有考虑吃一下iGoogle说的这些？
<abine> 神，我卖掉了一个
<iGoogle> abine: 汕头？没雾霾？没污染，你还可以考虑卖种子换钱。 :D
<abine> 还剩下一个
<abine> 打算拿回家
<iGoogle> 我知道你卖了一个
<iGoogle> 上次就说了
<abine> 你是不是想买啊
<abine> 卖一个给你
<abine> LOL
<abine> 我剩下这个是英国版的
<BigOne> abine, rpi是什么？
<abine> 是个小小的电路板
<BigOne> abine, ？什么电路板？
<abine> 口袋电脑的电路板
 * kk 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<BigOne> abine, 有链接么？
<abine> 有啊
<BigOne> abine, 看看
<abine> 你搜一下raspberry pi
<abine> 会有非常详细的介绍
<BigOne> abine, 好吧，这个我在chinaunix的bsd区看过了。
<abine> 你是过目不忘啊
<BigOne> abine, 感觉没有neon的arm处理器，不是太好。
<abine> 这个主要是用来学习为主的
<abine> 性能不是很高
<BigOne> abine, 觉得目前怎么的也要有cortex-m系列吧。
<iGoogle> 咋是m序列？那不是给os跑的啊
<abine> 这个电路板的处理器和以前的奔腾300MHZ处理器性能相当
<BigOne> abine, cortex-m 是MCU，算是cortex最低配置的吧。
<abine> 但是图形处理器性能比以前的好几倍
<BigOne> iGoogle, 其实我个人是觉得cortex-a8，玩起来会比较爽吧。
<abine> 用来跑OpenELEC是最好的了
<iGoogle> a11都有吧。a是跑os的
<iGoogle> m的，便宜，适合我玩
<abine> 嗯，
<BigOne> iGoogle, 嗯，反正一般的小东西不需要什么OS，实在不行，弄个FreeRTOS好了
<BigOne> iGoogle, 其实目前最性价比比较高，比较便宜的还是ATMEL的MCU
<iGoogle> 那不是，性价比最高的，现在就是m序列了。
<abine> 下载机，
<abine> 网络播放器
<abine> 音乐流媒体服务器
<iGoogle> 资源除开eeprom，其他的资源，和atmega的不是一个档次了。
<jusss> maplebeats: 我扣扣被安全模式了
<iGoogle> 虽然rpi原始机，似乎是atmega做的。
<jusss> maplebeats: 帮我解除安全模式吧
<maplebeats> jusss, 关我啥事
<BigOne> iGoogle, 论单片的话，atmega8 在10元以内吧，目前国内占有率比较高的ST的cortex-m都在10元以上的。
<abine> 用那个omxplayer在命令行下就可以播放了
<iGoogle> jusss: 去web登录一次
<jusss> iGoogle: 我试试
<iGoogle> BigOne: 我就是看到m的，有6块的了哦
<jusss> maplebeats: 你不是tx的吗
<iGoogle> 厂家还有人在我这边。
<BigOne> iGoogle, 但编程空间貌似不够吧。
<iGoogle> 100多k啊。语音都可以带上了
<BigOne> iGoogle, 而且一条usbasp才30最多了，你一条st的下载线就要50
<maplebeats> jusss, 。。。。
<BigOne> iGoogle, 你是说的带dsp？
<iGoogle> 你看到的，估计是市场的，不是厂家的。
<iGoogle> 语音不需要dsp啊。只需要pwm嘛
<BigOne> iGoogle, 嗯，个人玩，怎么可能找厂家
<abine> 大熊，你忘了是神啊
<BigOne> iGoogle, pwm，好吧，这也不错了。但要保证质量的话，对外围电路要求比较高。
<iGoogle> 没外围。我的语音，pwm直接接耳机。lol
<BigOne> abine, 好吧，和你说rpi就说了那么远了
<iGoogle> 8k/s速率。主要是空间rom重要
<abine> 还不够远
<BigOne> iGoogle, 这样貌似不行吧～只靠耳机的线圈？
<abine> 还没扯到德国呢
<abine> 继续扯
<iGoogle> 恩。可以的。
<BigOne> iGoogle, 但你这样的话，充放电貌似很难做到对等吧？
<BigOne> iGoogle, 而且换一个耳机说不定就会杯具～
<iGoogle> 要求本来不高。没外部电路
<iGoogle> 那不会，阻抗大概一样就成
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iGoogle> 以最小的资源，做最大的功能，这就是宗旨。
<BigOne> iGoogle, 好吧，我觉得至少要并一个电容上去可能会保险一点。
<BigOne> iGoogle, 之前看到有人用attiny做一个音乐盒的，感觉很神奇。
<iGoogle> 反正听上去，马马虎虎，不失真就好
<iGoogle> 音乐盒？哪midi那种？那就10行代码
<BigOne> iGoogle, 个人制作成本的话，大概在20元以内。
<ugoub> http://code.bulix.org/4gb2qg-82937 在写一个增量备份文件（并保留文件夹结构）的bash脚本。但是遇到fileList=(1 2)提示（是意料外出现的。为什么呢？
<abine> 神
<abine> 你太牛了
<iGoogle> 我的midi和wav是同一pwm输出的
<abine> 10行代码就搞定了
<iGoogle> 是啊。
<BigOne> iGoogle, 你用的是cortex-m，我说的是atiny档次不一样的。
<BigOne> iGoogle, 需要模拟钢琴音～
<iGoogle> m还没用呢。之前是atmega8
<iGoogle> 其实都差不多。
<iGoogle> m的，只是资源多而已
<BigOne> iGoogle, atmega8感觉还是不错的，超能折腾。
<iGoogle> atiny的，也只是pwm少几个模式
<iGoogle> 恩。atmega8功能全
<BigOne> iGoogle, 只可惜，在目前这个3.3v的天下，5v的atmega8～～
<yunfan> abine: iGoogle 送我两块
<iGoogle> 有宽的
<iGoogle> 现在不在乎5v这事情了
<BigOne> iGoogle, 虽然能在3.3v下用，但又不能达到最高16MHz的主频
<iGoogle> 。。。这当然
<iGoogle> osc高了。你功耗是平方加倍啊。何必
<BigOne> iGoogle, 但如果你要通过以太网控制器做TCP协议的话，主频低会挂掉的。
<iGoogle> eth的。。那没做过。协议堆栈，要很多空间的。
<abine> 谁帮忙充话费
<abine> 手机快停机了
<BigOne> abine, 充100，是不是能返200？
<iGoogle> abine: 去偷你老板的
<abine> 老板落难的时候叫我帮忙充话费
<BigOne> iGoogle, 3.3v的话，目前按照atmega8a的手册，只能到8MHz
<jusss> iGoogle: 不行，还是安全模式
<abine> 那时候，他差点把楼房卖掉
<iGoogle> 随便，我外部osc都不要的
<jusss> maplebeats: 求解除安全模式呀
<BigOne> iGoogle, 你用内部RC的话，受温度影响会飘的吧
<iGoogle> 影响有些。
<abine> BigOne: 充50就行了
<MeaCulpa> http://photocdn.sohu.com/20130131/Img365206793.jpg
<BigOne> iGoogle, 其实我是学软件的，业余玩这些～
<iGoogle> pwm进度飘点，算啥。相当于语音放慢点
<maplebeats> jusss, 给充50Q币就行了
<BigOne> abine, 那充50，返200？
<abine> 饭团，50QB没有啥用啊
<abine> 要淘宝金币么
<abine> 我好几个淘宝金币
<abine> bi
<iGoogle> 淘宝金币，换东西的？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 警察在干嘛？
<abine> BigOne: 你比高利贷还坑啊
<abine> 现在无法充值
<abine> 我的手机快停机了
<BigOne> iGoogle, 话说，cortex-m对电路的设计要求高么？之前用atmega8主频不高，基本通就行了。不知道cortex-m怎么样
<BigOne> abine, 只是好奇一下啦
<abine> 那你就好心一下
<iGoogle> m的。明年再搞。过年，舒服先嘛
<BigOne> abine, 今天早上被人搜刮掉皮夹里唯一的票子～
<BigOne> iGoogle, 期待用上cortex-a15的电脑
<abine> 可以了
<jusss> maplebeats: 。。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 快点帮我去掉那恶心的安全模式呀
<maplebeats> jusss, 快点给我充Q币啊
<abine> BigOne: 不用啦
<abine> 可以充值了
<jusss> 你妹的tx,整毛安全模式
<jusss> maplebeats: 我自己都没钱
<jusss> maplebeats: 快点帮我解除
<abine> 饭团要充QB么
<abine> 帮你充
<iGoogle> 不是登录一次，验证一次就取消了？ jusss
<abine> 把Q号报过来
<jusss> iGoogle: 什么登陆一次验证一次，我登陆了没验证
<abine> jusss: 你的电脑肯定有木马了
<jusss> abine: ...
<jusss> iGoogle: 登陆没出现验证
<abine> 发现异常，所以会有安全模式
<jusss> abine: 只是玩游戏时打出了以往从没有打出来过的伤害而已
<abine> 你是不是经常逛人家的QQ空间啊
<jusss> abine: 从不上空间，几乎没上过扣扣，就是用扣扣号玩游戏而已，扣扣都懒得上
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 我是专门弄一个号玩游戏
<abine> 密码随便弄
<abine> 被盗也不用心疼
<BigOne> 觉得QQ太麻烦了，用惯irc基本就不想用QQ了
<abine> 找馒头去
<BigOne> 你偶尔想上IRC，又没客户端的时候，telnet irc.freenode.net 6667
<BigOne> 搞定
<abine> 肚子叫的累人啊
<microcai1> big
<microcai1> BigOne: 我槽？！
<microcai1> BigOne: 可以？
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<BigOne> microcai1, 你可以试试，其实原理是一样的，只是你需要手动处理协议罢了，比如人肉处理PING PONG
<abine> BigOne: 然后怎么进入频道/
<abine> ？？
<BigOne> JOIN #ubuntu-cn
<BigOne> 要发消息的话，就是 MSG #UBUNTU-CN 你的消息
<BigOne> 你看一下IRC的协议就知道了
<jusss> BigOne: 但是输入时会被输出的信息打断
<jusss> BigOne: so这样的话，你需要阻塞它
<BigOne> jusss, 你就闭着眼睛打就好了，不管别的
<MeaCulpa> :P
<iIlL10Oo> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22358932-1-1.html
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: WPS for Linux beta1正式发布公测，原生跨平台、永久免费！-金山WPS Office官网论坛
<abine>  不行
<abine> 连接不了
<MeaCulpa> 要看ircd了，有的会有保护机制，超时啥的
<BigOne> abine, 什么链接不了？
<MeaCulpa> 连是一定能连上的
<abine> 你说的那个 MSG #UBUNTU-CN 你的消息
<abine> 不能登录
<abine> :calvino.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** Looking up your hostname...
<abine> :calvino.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** Checking Ident
<abine> :calvino.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** Couldn't look up your hostname
<abine> JOIN #ubuntu-cn
<jusss> abine: 你先看下协议
<abine> :calvino.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** No Ident response
<abine> :calvino.freenode.net 451 * :You have not registered
<abine> ls
<abine> JOIN #ubuntu-cn
<abine> ERROR :Closing Link: 127.0.0.1 (Connection timed out)
<jusss> abine: 需要user
<abine> Connection closed by foreign host.
<abine> m@m-desktop:~$ telnet irc.freenode.net 6667
<abine> Trying 64.32.24.176...
<jusss> abine: 协议
<abine> Connected to chat.freenode.net.
<abine> Escape character is '^]'.
<abine> :morgan.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** Looking up your hostname...
<abine> :morgan.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** Checking Ident
<abine> :morgan.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** Couldn't look up your hostname
<abine> JOIN #ubuntu-cn
<abine> :morgan.freenode.net NOTICE * :*** No Ident response
<abine> :morgan.freenode.net 451 * :You have not registered
<abine>  MSG #UBUNTU-CN 你的消息
<abine> Connection closed by foreign host.
<abine> 嗯
<jusss> abine: 设置user!!!
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 不折腾了
<jusss> abine: ...我都不知该怎么说你了
<abine> 懒，等吃饱没事干的时候
<jusss> abine: 需要设置user, irc协议里有要求
<abine> 折腾
<abine> 嗯
<abine> IRC怎么没哟加密的呢
<iIlL10Oo> abine: 你的帐号没注册
<abine> ？？？？
<microcai> 今天   kk 不在
<microcai> 可以 flood 咯！
<ofan> abine: 用ssl链接
<BigOne> abine, irc本来就不加密的啊
<iIlL10Oo> abine: ssl连接是加密的
<iIlL10Oo> irc支持 ssl
<onlylove> microcai: k其实在的，只是没op了
<BigOne> ofan, 嗯SSL链接～但最后你发的消息还是会到公共频道里啊
<iIlL10Oo> 那倒是
<ofan> BigOne: 为了兼容
<ofan> irc完全可以只允许ssl
<BigOne> ofan, 但对于私有消息的话ssl还是可以的。
 * kk 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<onlylove> nnnnnnnd京东买到旧货了
<BigOne> onlylove, 什么旧货？
<onlylove> BigOne: http://www.360buy.com/product/152026.html
<kk> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 【飞利浦SHM7110/97】飞利浦（PHILIPS） SHM7110U /97 可更换耳罩 头戴式 耳麦 白色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<onlylove> BigOne: 别人用过的二手
<BigOne> onlylove, 怎么知道是二手的啊
<onlylove> BigOne: 包装上有个胶布，上面粘着上次残留的包装纸，我新的包装纸完整的
<onlylove> BigOne: 而且有张贴纸已经放在耳机上了
<BigOne> 额～好吧～
<BigOne> onlylove, 最近在易迅买的手机，连买两部，居然一部的保护膜好像没贴好，另一部是完好的。
<BigOne> onlylove, 现在国内的话，基本买什么都没什么可靠不可靠的。
<onlylove> BigOne: 早知道去实体店买了
<BigOne> onlylove, 实体店的话，价格就不对了
<BigOne> onlylove, 反正那个保护膜没贴好的手机，用下来感觉还不错，也没什么不好的地方。也就懒得去处理了
<iIlL10Oo> 正预备替换 wps-office 8.1.0.3670~a8p3 (使用 wps-office_8.1.0.3703~b1_i386.deb) ...
<BigOne> iIlL10Oo 你为什么不用libreoffice
<iIlL10Oo> BigOne: libreoffice 占用内存是 wps的2倍, cpu是1.5倍
<BigOne> iIlL10Oo: 我一般写东西会用latex
<iIlL10Oo> BigOne: wps体验版本可以打开 .docx  .xlsx
<iIlL10Oo> BigOne: latex 难
<iIlL10Oo> 要学
<BigOne> iIlL10Oo 好像没传说中的那么难吧。
<BigOne> iIlL10Oo 你可以找找《一份不太简短的latex2e介绍》挺好的。
<iIlL10Oo> BigOne: 有空我学学
<iIlL10Oo> thanks
<BigOne> iIlL10Oo 可以从ctex上下载，他的安装包里的文档就有。
<iIlL10Oo> o
<void1> latex要用现存的模板，就很方便
<void1> 要自己排版还是算了
<MeaCulpa> latex就是填空容易
<MeaCulpa> 自己随便写写还是用那些简单点的高可读性纯文本
<MeaCulpa> latex src太丑
<MeaCulpa> 现在哪里都流行MD...
 * MeaCulpa RH到处都在用OpenSource和Linux招牌营销啊
<MeaCulpa> 鸟书来上海了...某店请到
<abine> 垃圾
<abine> 牛书
<BigOne> abine, 你中午吃的什么
<abine> 你们没看米国胖子吐槽尿素的我爸刚弄死他
<abine> BigOne: 啃馒头
<abine> 喝水
<BigOne> abine, 以后可以叫你馒头男么？
<abine> 要收费的
<abine> 叫一次500
<BigOne> abine, 收费标准呢？
<BigOne> abine, 你这个通过物价局申报了？
<abine> 早通过了
<abine> 国家标准
<abine> 5星级
<BigOne> abine, 物价名目是什么，需要指出。
<abine> 专有冠名使用费
<BigOne> abine, 没听说过～
<abine> 现在就听说了
<BigOne> abine, 中国物价第几期第几页？
<abine> 你听过治安管理费么？
<abine> 你听过人头税么？
<pity> 请教个关于用 cucumber 跑测试的小问题： http://ahchoo.me/blog/2012/04/19/capybara-plus-cucumber-plus-webdriverzi-dong-hua-ce-shi-kuang-jia/ 后面那个例子我照抄的，但总提示 Given I am on baidu.com 未定义呢？
<kk> pity 啥, ⇪ Capybara+Cucumber+WebDriver自动化测试框架 - 晋恒温
<abine> 你听说过印花税么？
<BigOne> abine, 是不是在你头上贴张贴纸就要钱的那个？
<abine> 你听过离婚房产登记改名要交税么？
<MeaCulpa> 黄瓜....
<MeaCulpa> abine: 只要变更都要交税
<abine> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> abine: 现在房产新规催生离婚潮，更要交税
<abine> 死了也要交税
<abine> 出生要出生证
<abine> 领工资也要缴税
<abine> 买手机要缴税
<MeaCulpa> 我上weibo黑了一把Shanghaiist
<abine> 无处不在的税
<MeaCulpa> http://photo.weibo.com/2173014520/wbphotos/large/photo_id/3540882470630057?refer=weibofeedv5
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<abine> 哭胖
<BigOne> abine, 那你死了不缴税的话，是不是要把你从鬼门关拖回来？
<abine> 遗产税
<abine> 火化费用
<abine> 买墓地的费用
<MeaCulpa> 我国还没遗产税吧
<MeaCulpa> 但是我国的银行帐号人如果亡故，你要拿到密码，需要付不少钱
<abine> 不用拿了，
<MeaCulpa> 所以人死之前一般都顶着一口气开始背诵密码
<abine> 我的没密码
<abine> 拿着本子去
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 银行最好没人来拿钱
<BigOne> abine, 那要是我的密码有N多N多呢？
<abine> 带着身份证就可拿钱了
<abine> 因为里面没钱
<abine> 要密码来干嘛
<abine> 我的账户估计还欠银行不少的管理费呢
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 那如果像现在有很多搞IT的注重安全，一个帐号有一个密码，那这口气要多长？
<abine> 我去注销，他们说不用
<MeaCulpa> abine: 笨，死亡一旦确立，省份证就作废了
<MeaCulpa> abine: 而且要核对照片的
<abine> 结果，过了不久就对小金额账户收取管理费了
<MeaCulpa> abine: 我外公当年回了三次老家帮家乡2个亲戚茂名挂失密码呢
<MeaCulpa> 长相差不多即可
<MeaCulpa> 如果没来的及说完密码就挂了，最好找到相貌类似的亲戚去挂失
<abine> 里面那几十块钱估计被扣完了
<palomino|working> ........
<abine> 不够100不能从柜员机取钱
<imtxc> yunfan: 你在vps上装的是ubuntu不
<abine> 所以里面剩下几十块钱
<cusion> 请教一下啊，我的ubuntu server 12.04，能够正常显示中文文件的内容，但是显示中文文件名乱码，也无法输入中文是怎么回事？
<abine> 那是正常的
<abine> 你别弄中文了
<cusion> ？？
<yunfan> imtxc: 两个都是
<abine> 你要设置英文的环境
<cusion> abine:但是我有两台服务器，一台能够正常显示，另外一台无法正常呢
<abine> 不然你就要安装中文字体
<abine> 和中文语言包
<abine> 就可以了
<BigOne> cusion, 你的用户估计没有配置locale
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦啊，唉，组里面闲置台旧机器打算装个服务器内部用，领导非叫装centos……
<cusion> abine: 我将两台机器上的locale配置的一模一样，但是还是没改变
<abine> 当然，你可以在你本地ssh连接的时候，在本地的终端上显示中文
<cusion> 我使用的就是远程终端
<BigOne> imtxc, 没让你装lfs已经很不错了。哈哈哈哈
<abine> 但是在远程的主机TTY上还是乱码
<imtxc> BigOne: 关键是不熟悉cent OS，这货怎么样 cc yunfan
<abine> 和红帽一样的
<BigOne> imtxc, 据说是开源版的rh
<cusion> abine：我记得当时装第一台服务器的时候，也什么都没管，它就能正常显示所有中文了
<MeaCulpa> 牛
<abine> 内在
<MeaCulpa> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bang-with-friends/426598857369550
<kk> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Bang with friends. | Facebook
<MeaCulpa> < BigOne> imtxc, 据说是开源版的rh
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 赞！
<BigOne> imtxc, 而且，好像挺稳定的，企业基本都用的。
<abine> 嗯
<cusion> abine:是不是安装系统的时候需要设置什么东西？
<imtxc> RH 不开源？
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽众，开源版的RH来了，哈哈
<abine> 设置使用环境啊
 * MeaCulpa 现在帽帽众也少了，随便掐
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这个头像不错……
<iIlL10Oo> abine: apt-get install zhcon && sudo zhcon 就可以了
<imtxc> gfrog: 快把rh开源了
<abine> 如果你不设置就是默认的英文
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 难道我说错了？还是理解错误？
<cusion> iIlL10Oo: 你是在告诉我我的问题的解决办法吗
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 啥头像？ Shotgun?
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 你理解错了
<abine>  iIlL10Oo 你的名字真难打
<imtxc> 或者，用什么理由说服老大啊让他同意装ubuntu或者debian
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 就你发的那个fb链接
<abine> zhcon是个外挂
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 好吧，其实觉得centos还是可以的吧。
<cusion> abine: 那当系统安装好了之后，当时设置的系统环境后面可以更改么？还是只能跟iIlL10Oo说的一样安装那些东西
<abine> Ubuntu的比较流行啊
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: RHEL这个OS, 是一些谜语的组合，你猜不出来的话，就可以付钱请RH的娃娃解答。CentOS则是免费解答--问题是，要那些谜语个JB用
<abine> 很多服务器都用的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 恩，不错的Facebook app, 可惜我已婚
<imtxc> me
<iIlL10Oo> abine: apt-get install fbterm && sudo fbterm 就可以了
<iIlL10Oo> abine: fbterm 如何
<abine> cusion: 你要是用ssh连接到远程服务器管理的话
<BigOne> imtxc, 你随便说服一下就好了，rpm的依赖管理有点让人抓狂。
<imtxc> BigOne: ……
<abine> 安装中文字体和语言包
 * imtxc 我就说我不会装
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 没用的，manager们的眼里RH和SUSE之类已经是Linux代名词了
<abine> 然后设置为中文的环境就行了
<cusion> 其实我的服务器系统只是安装在自己的一台废弃的台式机上，所以我可以随意操作
<abine> 在终端上会可以显示中文了
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 照你那么说，那些manager不是很土鳖？
<georgetso> 大家好啊
<kk> georgetso, 好.. . ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 8.44天
<abine> 你在那台主机上的显示器上还是显示乱码的
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 不是啊，屁股决定脑袋，Manager要人揽责啊，RH卖这个
<georgetso> 求救,我在ubuntu服务器上安装了nginx/php5-fpm,但是显示空白页面
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 手下engineer装的Debian然后跑路了，搞毛..
<cusion> abine:我想彻底解决掉这个问题，而不是类似只是在终端上显示正常就行了
<abine> 你在安装服务器上的主机上登录控制台的话，你还是看到乱码
<cusion> abine：主机上是乱码的
<abine> 你需要安装zhcon
<abine> 就是一个显示汉字的外挂
<imtxc> yunfan: 你的1204 装了之后跑个lnmp的话，内存占多少
<georgetso> 求救,我在ubuntu服务器上安装了nginx/php5-fpm,但是显示空白页面, 哪位好心人行行好帮帮忙啊
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 好吧，不过还是觉得从维护和升级的角度考虑，选择ubuntu会比较合适
<cusion> abine：为什么文件内容能够正常显示而文件名就显示乱码呢？这个问题让我很纠结
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 编码吧
<imtxc> BigOne: 他一定要说 RHEL之流的比较稳定
<BigOne> cusion, 你有没有在用户locale中设置中文？
<georgetso> 基本上可以排除是nginx配置的问题
<abine> DEBBIAN最稳定
<cusion> BigOne:我设置的是英文
<abine> DEBIAN
<BigOne> cusion, 你设置英文，那中文目录自然是乱码了
<abine> 设置中文也是乱码的
<cusion> abine：正解，,BigOne, 设置中文也是乱的
<georgetso> https://gist.github.com/4689502
<kk> georgetso ⇪ t: gist:4689502
<abine> 最好还是使用默认的英文
<BigOne> abine, 那就要看你设置的是什么中文了
<georgetso> 这个是nginx的配置部分
<abine> 用英文的目录名
<BigOne> cusion, 不过，路径什么的还是用英文比较合适
<abine> 这样不会有乱码了
<abine> 嗯
<georgetso> 我被直接无视了啊!!
<imtxc> georgetso: 没有无视
<abine> 比如文档可以用doc
<BigOne> abine, 比如，你的目录中文是 zh_CN.GBK的，然后换乘zh_CN.UTF-8的就还是乱码
<abine> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> http://www.theonion.com/articles/the-onion-freely-and-happily-gives-its-employees-p,31102/
<cusion> BigOne:文件名好改，但是我想编辑中文文件的时候就无法编辑了，这样需要每次下载下来然后再倒腾上去，很麻烦
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: The Onion Freely And Happily Gives Its Employees' Passwords To China | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<abine> 我设置的是zh_CN UTF-8
<BigOne> abine, 最痛苦的是，你的路径里又有UTF-8的又有GBK的，那就悲剧了
<BigOne> cusion, 在终端上貌似没办法输入中文吧。
<cusion> abine:你说的那个方法能够在远程终端编辑中文文件内容么？能解决这个就行了
<georgetso> php部分安装了这些 https://gist.github.com/4689514
<kk> georgetso ⇪ t: gist:4689514
<abine> 可以啊
<cusion> BigOne: 我安装了两台服务器，一台可以，另外一台就出现问题了
<abine> 你在ssh连接的终端上可以输入中文
<imtxc> gist 还能这样玩
<MeaCulpa> abine: Debian 装完是挺稳定，但是你的程序员要求你部署你业务需要的程序版本的时候你就只能自己一个个编译了，到时候极其不稳定
<georgetso> 可是只能看到空白页面啊! 查看nginx access.log 看到返回码200是成功啊
<abine> 可以整张显示
<imtxc> 可惜太慢了，我点不开 georgetso ..
<yunfan> imtxc: 我不用mysql和php
<abine> 可以正常显示
<georgetso> 查看 php log 没有任何纪录啊
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 比较好奇，在Debian怎么用JDK
<abine> 哭胖：那就用Ubuntu吧
<cusion> abine:好的，谢谢，我试试安装一下zhcon
<banban_> onlylove: hi
<abine> Ubuntu的版本比较新啊
<BigOne> abine, 哭胖是who？
<onlylove> banban_: 怎么了？
<banban_> onlylove: 在装xp的虚拟机
<georgetso> imtxc: 好人啊!泪目!
<banban_> onlylove: 想问你虚拟机力要不要分区。。。。。
<imtxc> georgetso: 好人打不开～～～
<abine> BigOne: 就是哭胖啊
<georgetso> 简单来说, nginx配置应该不会有问题
<abine> MeaCulpa: 哭胖
<onlylove> banban_: 看你自己的想法了……这个随意
<archl> 哭。
<georgetso> php的配置,也不该有问题
<banban_> onlylove: 我没想法。。。
<archl> banban_: 那就抽签
<georgetso> nginx都返回200了
<MeaCulpa> abine: Ubuntu连在我的Windows里以一个进程的形式存在都不配
<onlylove> banban_: 分吧……至少分个D出来
 * MeaCulpa 最近选择了新欢Slackware
<banban_> onlylove: 一共20G
<banban_> onlylove: 还怎么往外分呀。。。。
<georgetso> imtxc: 我看就是nginx找不到 php5-fpm?
<abine> MeaCulpa: 那你用什么系统啊？
<MeaCulpa> abine: Windows
<abine> 别告诉我你用WINXP
<abine> LOL
<georgetso> imtxc: 我是通过 fastcgi_pass: 127.0.0.1:9000 转发请求的
<georgetso> 这也是正常做法吧
<onlylove> banban_: 10G一个 了
<imtxc> georgetso: 事实上我不懂，友情帮顶
<BigOne> PHP啊，以前用nginx+php在windows下配置服务器，莫名的那个fastcgi模块会挂掉
<georgetso> 而且 lsof -i :9000 也能看到php在监听端口
<abine> 哭胖 你安装杀毒软件了吗？
<georgetso> imtxc: ...
<abine> 你安装数字了么？
<imtxc> 好吧，下载centos 6.3去
<banban_> onlylove: 哦～
<BigOne> imtxc, 你终于妥协了
<imtxc> BigOne: 也都差不多 听他的算了
<iIlL10Oo> win8 不如 ubuntu for phone
<BigOne> imtxc, 嗯，的确，不过如果你发现你的某台服务器上用的还是2.6的内核，你是不是会很抓狂？
<maplebeats> iIlL10Oo, 有么。。。
<imtxc> BigOne: centos里面是2.6？
<maplebeats> BigOne, 现在服务器上2.6多啊
<imtxc> 2.6å°±2.6
<BigOne> imtxc, 我有台服务器是2.6的内核，感觉实在有点受不了啊
<MeaCulpa> [Tikanga][~]% uname -a
<MeaCulpa> Linux BlueVista 2.6.18-53.el5 #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 16:34:02 EDT 2007 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<BigOne> maplebeats, 觉得应该适当更新一下吧。
 * MeaCulpa 表示没抓狂
<maplebeats> BigOne, 有时候没办法更新吧。。。一更新出问题怎么办
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你装的嘛发行版
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Tikanga啊，帽帽的代号，RHEL5
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你太不了解帽帽了
 * BigOne 表示有些时候，当懒得从源码编译的情况下，2.6就让人会想抓狂，系统太老了。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 猫猫还有这代号。。
<imtxc> 那bango什么的也是了？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你不知道？
<piggybox> BigOne: debian? 装openjdk呗
<BigOne> piggybox, 生产环境用OpenJDK？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 以前还纳闷为啥fedora上都有那个名字
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 美国文化，喜欢起Codename
<piggybox> BigOne: 很稳定，没什么不能用的
<BigOne> piggybox, 好吧～
 * BigOne 不知道这里有没有人用fvwm的？
<abine> 有
<yunfan> 经营了80多年的飞利浦电子产品公司29日宣布，因为其消费电子产品业务一直在亏损中，因此决定将其音频、视频、多媒体和配件业务出售给日本厂商船井电机。你生活中的那些飞利浦榨汁机、剃须刀、电熨斗、吸尘器……还在。
<abine> 好像神就是用
<imtxc> BigOne: 神好久没用 ifvwm了
<maplebeats> BigOne, 叫一声，神
<maplebeats> 神没用fvwm了？
<abine> 神
<abine> 万能的神啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 他不是都爱gnome了么
<maplebeats> 傻神
<cusion> 安装了zhcon还是无法输入中文，和之前没有区别，一直都是输入一个中文进去之后就变成一个小黑点，而且刚去看了一下，服务器主机上显示的乱七八糟，都不是中文，而远程终端上起码还显示一两个中文，虽然不正确
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 旧闻了
<soiamso> yunfan: 显示器早就买给了AOC
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我只看到他爱google啊，哪有爱gnome
 * imtxc 先去看看这破机器能不能用u盘引导起来
<abine> cusion: 你设置中文字体和语言包了吗
<abine> 增加中文的编码
<BigOne> imtxc, 其实觉得fvwm挺好用的
<cusion> abine: 你是说在locale中？
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 然后重启一样
<ysyk> 有用过android-x86的么
<abine> 用过了
<BigOne> 你们一般用什么输入法？fcitx？还是xsunpinyin
<abine> ysyk: 我用过
<MeaCulpa> scim
<abine> 在虚拟机上用的
<cusion> abine:好的，谢谢
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 之前一直用的scim，但想换换口味～觉得scim有点重
<abine> 用来外塔防游戏----丧尸围城
<ysyk> 我看android-x86的下载列表里，都是特定类型设备的iso，在我电脑上不能很好工作。
<iIlL10Oo> fcitx +1
<abine> 你用虚拟机安装试试看
<abine> 你的电脑是什么处理器的啊
<ysyk> 有那种比较通用的iso吗。谁知道
<abine> 那你下载通用版的啊
<BigOne> ysyk, 同求
<abine> 有通用版的
<ysyk> 奔腾的
<BigOne> abine, 给链接
<abine> 上面有通用版的
<ysyk> 没看到
<abine> G开头的啊
<ysyk> ，能指点一下吗
<BigOne> abine, 是啊，给个看看
<abine> 那个链接是要番茄才能看到的
<abine> 我的VPN连接不上
<abine> 看不到那个网址
<abine> 你发那个网址过来
<abine> 我找给你
<BigOne> 那么悲剧？
<archl> Thanks to generous players, ToME has collected on average 1538€ of donations per month.
<ysyk> 我就看到一个Deprecated里有2.2的通用版的
<abine> VPN这几天死活就是登录不上
<archl> wow，我见过收入第一的开源游戏。。。
<ysyk> 作废的
<abine> 我怀疑VPN被切了
<ysyk> http://www.android-x86.org/download
<kk> ysyk ⇪ ti: Download - Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86
<BigOne> archl, 听说暴雪今年会有一款游戏在ubuntu上发布
<MeaCulpa> 暴雪技术烂
<ysyk> 我在code.google.com/p/android-x86/里找到的android-x86-2.2-generic.iso，但是其他版本里，是一点也没有
<MeaCulpa> 还绑了Ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> 以前的Linux游戏都不要求发行版的
<abine> http://android-x86.googlecode.com/files/android-x86-2.2-generic.iso
<abine> 这个就是通用版饿得
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 其实关键还是显卡问题吧，如果能做到更好的3D加速，觉得在linux下发布游戏反而会比较容易吧。
<abine> 不过，安卓的版本很低，才是2.2
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 显卡不是问题，以前基本模式都是基于SDL
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: sdl和opengl都很通用了
<abine> 我以前就是安装这个的
<abine> 蛮好玩的
<abine> 用来玩游戏
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 但是没加速的话，会很痛苦的，难道让用户用软件模拟？
<abine> 玩安卓上的游戏
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 3D加速Linux一直很好...只要时NVidia
<ysyk> abine: 我知道这个，我正在下载这个，但用没有3.X，4.X版本的generic？
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 现在国内用A卡的人比较多，因为便宜咯
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 你难道是A卡的...N卡多年来glx一直安逸
<abine> 没有
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: N的在Linux里比windows还猛
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 深有体会
<abine> 新本的安卓，老机器跑不了
<abine> 所以没有
<abine> 体验不流畅
<ysyk> 不会啊，我在家里，用09年的本子，能在虚拟机了跑4.0
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 去找老板要钱了
<abine> 今天睡到12点才起来
<BigOne> ysyk, 我貌似用台式机也没办法用虚拟机跑4.0，官方的那个。
<BigOne> abine, 祝你成功～
<cusion> 还是不行，输入进去之后还是小黑点
<ysyk> 我下载的是android-x86-4.0-RC2-thinkpad.iso，这个能在我的电脑上跑，而且这个在我现在用的电脑上也能。就是不能上网
<cusion> BigOne:你之前说中文环境要怎么设置？我刚改成了zh_CN.UTF-8
<ysyk> 所以就想找generic版
<BigOne> cusion, 你看看有没有类似 .shrc或者.bashrc的文件， 里面设置 LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8; export LC_CTYPE看看
<BigOne> cusion, 或者设置成 LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8; export LANG
<cusion> BigOne:那些文件是在主目录下么？
<BigOne> cusion, cd ~
<BigOne> cusion,  ls -a ~
<BigOne> cusion, 修改完之后可以登出之后再登一下
<piggybox> BigOne: 暴雪大部分游戏早已可以用wine跑了
<BigOne> piggybox, 知道，以前用wine跑过魔兽争霸
<MeaCulpa> wine就是用暴雪系列测试的
<BigOne> piggybox, 不过wine的话，貌似在64位系统下不怎么好。
<MeaCulpa> 连diablo III 都有暴雪的员工在wine下面跑过
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 在64位系统下，wine能在不设置lib32的情况下使用么？
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 不知，很久不wine,看你的包管理做的如何了
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 之前在64位的系统下编译wine提示只能在32位系统下使用。
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 要自己编译？
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 啥发行版啊
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 不是Linux
<MeaCulpa> ‘o
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, BSD
<cusion> BigOne:设置好了重新登录之后显示：-bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (zh_CN.UTF-8): No such file or directory
<iGoogle> 啥破系统，wine还编译
<MeaCulpa> bsd是难说，可能multilib机理不一样
<BigOne> cusion, 那就应该是你locale没有生成
<cusion> BigOne:那这个要怎么解决？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 开会开到吐啊。这边的秘书妹妹很好啊，可惜啊
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 很久没ET了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 擦，上
<iGoogle> 没
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 啥叫可惜？人家结婚了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我想啊，想来白想
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 聊聊嘛
<BigOne> cusion, 你看看locale-gen？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 拿个磁铁把门禁卡刮了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 然后去聊聊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没民国户口啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这边7楼的太磋了
<cusion> 这个文件貌似我之前为了调整两台系统一致的时候修改过
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 民国理论上接受大陆申请的
<iGoogle> 到处勾引啊。 roylez_
<imtxc> roylez_: 那边的妹妹 说话真的是跟电视剧上那样的腔调么
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 马总体亲自声明过的
<cusion> BigOne：我修改过local文件
<roylez_> imtxc: 是啊，男人都这调调
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 只要是国名党zf, 大陆的就能随意申请
<BigOne> cusion, 修改过的话，好像要locale-gen一下的吧
<archl> roylez_ 一般让妹妹勾引去的，台湾不会阻止的吧。
<roylez_> archl: 人家不勾引我啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 话说，我在美国还和一个台湾来的妹子聊过呢...还行吧，国语不太想电视里那样
<archl> roylez_ 。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 去搭讪下咯
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 其实大陆身份也不错的，别人想有钱呢说不定
<cusion> BigOne: 我正在往回改，LANGUAGE=”zh_CN:zh:en_US:en”，这个可以这么写？google出来的，中间的是个冒号还是分号？
<archl> roylez_ 真的动心了的话 - 你就去勾引她。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 支持
<roylez_> archl: 搞毛
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 教她玩nethack...
<roylez_> archl: 袋鼠渣死一边去
<cusion> BigOne: 还是不行，现在不提示那个错误了，但是输入中文还是小黑点
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Seccubus
<BigOne> cusion, 说实话从来没在提示符下处理过中文，一般都是直接startx的
<MeaCulpa> archl: roylez_ 网上nethack排名靠前的基本死因都是精尽人亡
<BigOne> cusion, 而且，文件目录从来不用中文命名的，因为那样比较麻烦
<cusion> BigOne:我的local中的内容是：
<cusion> C
<cusion> C.UTF-8
<cusion> en_AG.utf8
<cusion> en_AU.utf8
<cusion> en_BW.utf8
<cusion> en_CA.utf8
<cusion> en_DK.utf8
<cusion> en_GB.utf8
<cusion> en_HK.utf8
<cusion> en_IE.utf8
<cusion> en_IN.utf8
<cusion> en_NG.utf8
<cusion> en_NZ.utf8
<cusion> en_PH.utf8
<cusion> en_SG.utf8
<piggybox> ...
 * MeaCulpa 一个支持中文的内核补丁和FrameBuffer的开销不怎么少于Xorg
<BigOne> cusion, 你就看看里面有没有zh_CN.UTF-8
 * MeaCulpa 所以如果可以的话，还是进X吧
<iGoogle> cusion: 别乱贴。这么长
<iGoogle> kk呢
<cusion> BigOne:最后一个 ， iGoogle:不好意思，本来想搞成一行的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 设备上，fb可缩减的。比x发算
 * MeaCulpa 分辨率大于1024的FB还不如X
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我试过，FB开销太大
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 尤其高res
<iGoogle> 你测试不精的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 也许那是uvesafb烂，intelfb和radeonfb稍好
<iGoogle> 别人是真做设备上用。通常测试更多
<MeaCulpa> 我还是果断vesafb startx
<BigOne> cusion, 那就应该没问题啊，奇怪了，你看看你远程终端的字体有问题么？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，上海地铁就是RH4+uvesaFB
<iGoogle> vesafb效率不好吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，不好
<cusion> BigOne:我设置的utf-8
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 果断不用fb
<BigOne> cusion, 字体呢？
<iGoogle> 是蛮多的，设备上
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 上海地铁第一批媒体就是linux+fb, 动不动重启
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 现在貌似升级到其他os....最早是linux
<archl> hah
<iGoogle> 额。真这么差？还重启
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 列车震动了就reboot,不过很快，1x秒
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 不知道现在wayland怎么样
<MeaCulpa> 1x秒就有图像了
<archl> 维护的差吧 - 或者- 没驱动？
<iGoogle> 。。。 hoho
<MeaCulpa> 那是10年前了
<archl> 不会写驱动～
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://publicintelligence.net/tactical-chat/
<iGoogle> 不是工业设计嘛
<kk> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ Tactical Chat: How the U.S. Military Uses IRC to Wage War | Public Intelligence
<MeaCulpa> ...
<cusion> BigOne:我找找怎么设字体，不懂额，我用的是putty，谢谢哈，我先试试
<iGoogle> roylez_: 过来，我带你去看洗浴城的美女。
<cusion> BigOne:对了，字体要设置成什么
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> archl: 乐乐哪眼光，估计不行。
<archl> roylez_ 主席去找马来/泰国妹子？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: mIRC???
<BigOne> cusion, 中文字体吧，我也瞎猜的。因为真不在linux的提示符下用中文
<MeaCulpa> mIRC也敢用...
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 为什么不敢用？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: + 最近到处黑啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: irc比较纯粹，两端加密可以随意发挥，的确不错，但是mirc...
<MeaCulpa> mIRC我们10年前玩的...
<iGoogle> 不是gui界面的irc，都不鸟
<cusion> BigOne: 那怎么在服务器上处理中文文件的你？有没有什么好的建议？
<archl> mirc - 可是中国windows最流行的irc客户端。不可以黑啊。
<cusion> mirc有什么问题么？我用的就是啊……
<archl> 首先 - 是盈利组织 -
<cusion> 大家一般用什么？linux下的命令行？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<iGoogle> 咋不能。 archl 国内的历来没眼光。支持酷胖黑
<archl> 盈利组织为了自己的目的不择手段。
<archl> 黑啊。
<archl> 不是黑 - mirc 本来就是黑箱子 -
<archl> 不用涂
<iGoogle> 没css
<MeaCulpa> archl: 也是...irc没落了
<BigOne> cusion, 没什么建议，一般我远程到linux服务器只是用来部署的，开发的时候从来不用中文路径，所以不存在你的问题
<cusion> BigOne:路径到不是个问题，主要是文件内容是中文的，有时候需要修改一下，就很麻烦
<BigOne> cusion, 自己用的话，一般进去之后就直接startx到x环境下，所以中文问题基本就解决了。
<BigOne> cusion, 我记得emacs有一个功能能编辑远程文件的，保存之后能自动给你上传上去。
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, IRC真的没落了么？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 除了部分网站/游戏内嵌，多数就不用了 -
<archl> BigOne: 算是吧。
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 早没落了
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: irc当年流行是因为群聊，节约流量
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 但我觉得IRC还是挺好玩的啊。
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 后来有了QQ群
 * archl 觉得没广告的东西大多都是没落了 -
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 90后玩扣扣
<cusion> BigOne: startx还是要在服务器上先装一个X windows吧
<BigOne> cusion, 我说的是本地用linux的话
<BigOne> cusion, 服务器上的话，我还真没有输入过中文
<archl> cusion: 本地输入粘贴到那里
<MeaCulpa> 真惨，还要弄中文...
<MeaCulpa> 远程连过去应该无所谓吧，没中文终端没关系啊
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 难道你希望cusion大叫，“谁能比我惨～～～”？
<MeaCulpa> 照样编辑文件啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: cusion 的文件要求中文编辑
<archl> adam 这厮真不来了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我记得我windows putty连到没任何中文环境的linux,照样编辑
<MeaCulpa> archl: 除非他locale不是ytf9
<MeaCulpa> s/ytf9/utf8
 * archl 不了解了
<MeaCulpa> 数据本身又不知道文字...我现在聊天用的机器不起X也照样irssi里聊天
<abine> 你怎么登录啊
<MeaCulpa> aah
<MeaCulpa> ssh
 * MeaCulpa 今天怎么了...
<abine> irssi？
<cusion> MeaCulpa: 你不懂我伤悲啊……我已经尝试了各种，我觉得最好的办法或许是重装系统，然后选择环境的时候选好吧
 * MeaCulpa 今天怎么了...键位也找不到
<abine> 不用重装啊
<cusion> abine:我刚刚试了你的方法，BigOne也教我改过locale，都不行呢
<archl> 。。。
<cusion> 现在输入中文还是小黑点
<night_> good
<night_> 你们能看到我么
<night_> 我是不是掉线了
<archl> night_: 时代变了
<night_> 还好
<night_> 没有掉线- -
<night_> 有人在台湾的么
<cusion> 我掉线了？
<abine> 不注册能用么？
<abine> cusion: 你没掉线
<cusion> “/dev/pts/0 is not real tty or vc, are your running under X-Window?”是什么意思
<cusion> 在putty下使用命令出来的
<lulu> iGoogle 神在干嘛
<lulu> eexpress
<maplebeats> 神在撸
<maplebeats> LOL
<cusion> abine:你方便的话可以看看我很早之前发的一个求助帖，里面贴了一些我对比的两台服务器的信息，看看有什么需要补充的么，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=171&t=396333
<kk> cusion ⇪ ti: ubuntu12.04 server 中文乱码 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGoogle> 破饭团。想把你+q。让你过闷年。
<cusion> kk: ？
<kk> cusion, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍦ 
<banban_> onlylove: 。。。。。。。。。
<lulu> cusion: /
<lulu> ??
<lulu> 我建议你看一本书
<cusion> lulu:鸟哥？
<lulu> Ubuntu服务器应用最佳方案
<lulu> [Ubuntu.Server最佳方案].冷罡华.扫描版.pdf
<cusion> lulu：好的，我看看，谢谢
<onlylove> banban_: 怎么了
 * mosesofmason 的机器人急忙对 cusion 说「不用谢!」
<lulu> 在淘宝上买一本实体的书看比较舒服
<banban_> onlylove: 我把系统装到20G分出来的10G
<banban_> onlylove: 但是装完以后，发现找不到另外那10G啦。。。。
<lulu> 网上下载的扫描版。效果很差，黑乎乎的
<onlylove> banban_: 我的电脑，右键，管理，磁盘管理，分区
<lulu> 快回家了
<lulu> ，没有网络
<lulu> 先下载一些PDF文档
<lulu> 这样，没有网络的时候可以看PDF
<lulu> 哈
<banban_> onlylove: 嘿嘿，好啦～
<lulu> 《Full Circle》杂志中文版
<banban_> onlylove: 谢谢～
<lulu> 机器人出来啦
<lulu> 快说不用谢
<banban_> onlylove: .....................
<onlylove> banban_: 亲，我把你的虚拟机搞坏了？
<banban_> onlylove: 木有，http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i165169
<banban_> onlylove: 你咋知道你把我虚拟机搞坏了？你哪里指导错了吗
<ugoub> http://code.bulix.org/ixums8-82942 刚写了一个增量备份文件的脚本，但是里面在循环cp --parents -rf时，第一次总是失败，提示cp: failed to get attributes of `﻿CODE': No such file or directory
<onlylove> banban_: 我只是猜……
<banban_> onlylove: 安装增强功能的时候提示的（你是不是快被我烦死啦，哈哈～）
<onlylove> banban_: 你用ls命令在那俩目录底下翻翻，看看有没有，有就手动挂载下……（我觉得应该是塞到虚拟机的光驱里……）
<onlylove> banban_: 在虚拟机的光驱设置里面换张光盘
<onlylove> banban_: 没有……没有就下载了
<banban_> onlylove: 换啥光盘啊
<banban_> onlylove: 就是我刚才安装系统的时候的光盘吗
<onlylove> banban_: 把光驱的物理光驱改成iso文件，指到那俩地址，你看看那位置有没有，或者用find查找下
<banban_> total 32K drwxr-xr-x   3 root root 4.0K Feb  1 09:35 . drwxr-xr-x 303 root root  12K Feb  1 10:01 .. drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4.0K Feb  1 09:35 nls -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 2.3K Apr  5  2012 VBox.sh -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 4.1K Nov 10 01:54 VBoxSysInfo.sh
<banban_> 好像是没有
<onlylove> banban_: 一般的在/usr/share/virtualbox里面，么有就下载了
<banban_> onlylove: 哦
<ugoub> 郁闷 刚搜到一个网页，上面写的和我刚发的话一模一样……
<banban_> onlylove: 这会才4%。。。。。
<banban_> onlylove: 我去睡会啦，晚上要坐车。。。。。
<ugoub> http://ircweb.linuxfire.info/url/
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<onlylove> mosesofmason: kk不在，没法让你扔苍蝇了
<mao> linux有什么做笔记的软件没
<MeaCulpa> vi emacs
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<lpy`> emacs
<AlmondShell> 提问！ 有人玩过树莓派么，我在ubuntu系统下怎么给它制作系统镜像？
<imtxc> mao: 最近发现gollum很好
<archl> AlmondShell: 镜像是什么。
<AlmondShell> 就是做个系统盘。。。 载体是TF卡。。
<mao> imtxc: wiki browser?
<imtxc> mao: .
<imtxc> mao: 用markdown记笔记
<AlmondShell> archl:  - =  RPI 树莓派，就是一块板子，要往TF卡上写入可引导的系统
<archl> AlmondShell:  dd
<archl> AlmondShell: 镜像不是都是下载的么。你自己制作？
<archl> AlmondShell: 我没做过
<AlmondShell> archl: 哦哦，谢谢，我试试，文件是要下载的，但是下载的文件不是直接复制进去就行的吧= =
<isbot> AlmondShell: 很简单的
<isbot> 你先下载那个镜像文件回来
<gfrog> AlmondShell: 看rpi主页，你在哪下的镜像？
<isbot> 解压缩
<isbot> 然后用dd命令
<isbot> 超快
<isbot> 一下子就好了
<archl> AlmondShell:  dd bs=2MB if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/TF 好像这样。
<archl> isbot: 不解吧。。。
<AlmondShell> gfrog: 我在http://www.ickey.cn/ 上购了一个。。文档也就参照这站上的了
<isbot> 你用OpenELEC更简单
<AlmondShell> isbot: 谢谢
<AlmondShell> archl: 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人急忙对 AlmondShell 说「不用谢!」
<archl> 。
 * mosesofmason 的机器人急忙对 AlmondShell 说「不用谢!」
<MeaCulpa> ...
<archl> mosesofmason:  仙子啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 你应该有 op 吧。
<isbot> dd bs=4M if=你下载回来的镜像 of=/dev/sdb之类的
<archl> MeaCulpa:  老好人的你竟然没 OP
<MeaCulpa> archl: 要op干嘛
<MeaCulpa> archl: 摘帽子游戏10年前就玩腻了
<isbot> 你要看你的TF卡是sdb还是sdc
<archl> MeaCulpa: 帮我把无聊的 bot - 比如 mosesofmason 踢了。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: happyaron freeflying 渣城管们出来踢人了。
<isbot> 神
<gfrog> iGoogle: ^
 * gfrog 对，还有神。
<isbot> 把那个老乱扔死苍蝇的BOT给T了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 中国发明的现代体育运动有什么啊。
<gfrog> archl: 红霞
<archl> gfrog: 什么？
<isbot> 反复
<isbot> 反复啊
<gfrog> archl: 不多说，google之
<isbot> 全民反复
<isbot> 全民反腐
<archl> 常红歌？
<archl> 体育运动？
<imtxc> gfrog: 网上传的那个红霞的照片不是真的吧
<archl> 红霞是什么。
<imtxc> gfrog: 要是真的，那可真是造孽
<gfrog> imtxc: 我不知道。。。
<isbot> 红哥已经成接下球了
<isbot> 不是真的了
<isbot> 别提那个了
<MeaCulpa> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.11.mI6Tni&id=3175346818&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<isbot> 继续聊开源软件
<MeaCulpa> 这玩意儿随便买了啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> archl: 打架
<isbot> 垃圾
<MeaCulpa> archl: 中国式摔跤
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<isbot> 杀猫
<MeaCulpa> 杀猫，中世纪欧洲人玩腻了
<ugoub> 求助！bash循环中cp第一次总遇到cp: failed to get attributes of `﻿CODE': No such file or directory
<onlylove> 中世纪欧洲人也吃龙虎斗么
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 大概是你路径有空格吧 ugoub
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 贴出来
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中世纪欧洲人几乎没肉吃...
<ugoub> palominowait MeaCulpa palomino|working
<isbot> 外国现在有研究在黑猫
<isbot> 说猫的坏话
<imtxc> 敢黑喵星人？
<ugoub> http://code.bulix.org/14ytwx-82943
<archl> MeaCulpa: 都喝奶了
<isbot> 嗯，米国的说
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: palomino|working http://code.bulix.org/14ytwx-82943
<isbot> 喵星人吃了几百亿只老鼠之类的野生小动物
<isbot> 造成老鼠族群灭绝
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 老鼠灭绝的概率比喵星人灭绝要低吧。。
<imtxc> 老鼠灭绝了怕的什么
<MeaCulpa> echo cp -rfi --parents "${f}" "${destFolderName}"
<isbot> 米国快没有白老鼠用来实验啊
<imtxc> palomino|working: 记得我家那里在我小时候 很有一段时间 喵星人灭绝了
<palomino|working> -_-
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: ? 下面有句执行了的
<isbot> 只好用小哈子
<palomino|working> 可怜的喵星人
<archl> 喵星人 被烧的概率很高
 * imtxc 今天奇怪，一切贴代码的页面打不开
<isbot> 你们见过喵星人用尾巴钓鱼么
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 是因为echo那句 cp也要执行么？
<archl> 以前经常见的死掉的动物。。。就是烧死的猫。
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 不是，看样子很可能是空格之类的问题
<archl> 或者扁扁的鼠
<isbot> 长毛啊，一点就烧起来了
<isbot> 可怜的喵星人
<imtxc> 后来大家都开始养喵星人了然后不用老鼠药了，最近才好了
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 哦，我的路径里面没有空格，那只可能时这代码里面了？
<isbot> 其实现在老鼠已经快要灭绝了
<imtxc> 当时用的 电的啊 药啊 高科技的，都没搞定老鼠
<isbot> 94年95年的时候大量使用老鼠药
<onlylove> isbot: 你想要老鼠不，我回家给你捉去
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 不对，这${f}是啥？
<isbot> 毒死的老鼠多的吓人
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 你不是传给变量了么，这f是啥？
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 我将一个列表文件 读进数组，然后f从数组中for item
<yunfan> onlylove: 红烧的？
<palomino|working> echo一下看看那行到底啥内容 ugoub
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: f
<MeaCulpa> 哦...尼玛我怎么刚才没刷出来...
<onlylove> yunfan: 活的
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 里面就是 文件路径
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 是啊，看看echo出来的是啥咯
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 我家邻居曾经抓住过一只小老鼠崽送我家猫咪
<onlylove> yunfan: 结果你家猫咪不领情？
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: http://code.bulix.org/xshzur-82944
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 就第一次总报错，无论路径是什么，无论文件是否存在。
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 我要读的列表文件  http://code.bulix.org/8iw567-82945
<MeaCulpa> CODE这目录当前下面有？ --parents是这样用的？我没用过
<MeaCulpa> 这倒是怪，第一次不行后面就行，两行一抹一样嘛
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: CODE下面的文件都有,我从SVNlog中读的，--parents是为了拷贝时保留文件夹结构
<yunfan> onlylove: 猫咪玩了一阵就吞了 我下去开个门的功夫 回来就没了
<palomino|working> 我家的猫经常带回家鸟、鼠、蜘蛛、蝗虫之类的...
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 没看出这脚本比rsync多干了啥...难道你机器上没rsync...
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 后面的循环都能生效，无论这个列表文件里面内容怎么变，就第一次报那个错。感觉像初始化慢了，天气冷了造成的。
<isbot> palomino|working: 你家的猫包包真能吃
<onlylove> palomino|working: 蜘蛛、蝗虫……
<isbot> 有口福啊啊啊
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 我不熟悉,有，以前没有听说过。那我取瞧瞧。
<imtxc> onlylove: 喵什么都吃的
<isbot> 太酷来
<palomino|working> 还吃过螳螂什么的。。
<palomino|working> 有时抓到鸟懒得拿回家，在外面就吃了
<isbot> 蝗虫、螳螂都是高蛋白啊
<yunfan> 我家以前那只猫是附近的猫贼 别人家里的肉 豆腐都偷
<onlylove> imtxc: 好吧……我不养喵，不知道
<isbot> LOL
<yunfan> 还有家里的生肉都吃
<palomino|working> 不过后来它好像得罪了附近的喜鹊
<imtxc> 记得以前我盯我们院子里面的一个鸟窝好久了，刚打算下手，被喵给提前毒害了 onlylove
<isbot> 养猫特好玩
<palomino|working> 喜鹊们总攻击它
<yunfan> 每次都是我去猫口夺肉 那猫怕我
<palomino|working> lool
<isbot> 但是，要有地方给它拉屎
<yunfan> 所以我家里的厨房碗柜有个钩子 拨一下钩住 不让猫去偷东西
<imtxc> isbot: 它会自己去外面啊
<isbot> ，城里不太方便
<palomino|working> 放它出去拉野屎
<isbot> 乡下还好
<isbot> 嘿嘿
<imtxc> yunfan: 有道德的猫不偷东西
<isbot> 晚上可以自己出去找吃的
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个我教育不了它
<yunfan> imtxc: 我对付猫就一手 弹耳朵
<isbot> 不怕它挠你么
<yunfan> 我家猫咬人
<isbot> 猫拳
<yunfan> 不过我不怕咬
<isbot> LOL
<yunfan> 我不怕他 就他怕我了 事情往往都是这样
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个好像是天生的，我家猫从不偷别人的东西，我叔叔家的，老偷别人家的小鸡吃了，在村里面口碑非常差，恶棍的代表
<isbot> 猫呢，要有虎纹的就好看哈
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你叔叔家那只口感如何?
<isbot> 或者乌云盖雪的猫
<palomino|working> ... yunfan
<imtxc> yunfan: 谁知道，它还活着呢，反正后来有黑锅都是它背
<isbot> 身上全部黑色，肚皮是白色的猫
<Stifler|sign> 狸猫
<isbot> 就叫乌云盖雪
<MeaCulpa> http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=99569
<yunfan> 恶棍猫不应该引起公愤 然后被大家一锅煮么
<imtxc> 偷吃别人家的鸡被抓过现行，然后以后谁家丢东西都说是那个喵干的
<imtxc> yunfan: 我们那里人不吃猫肉 狗肉的
<yunfan> 我家的猫以前埋伏过我家养的鸽子
<Stifler|sign> 猫吃鸡蛋真是技术一流的
<isbot> 黑菇被打了
<palomino|working> O_O
<isbot> 喵吃鱼更厉害
<yunfan> 结果鸽子正在孵小鸽子 把猫照头一口 啄得头皮都掉了
<isbot> 嘿嘿
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 好凶
<Stifler|sign> 晚上各家的猫聚在一起大群架才壮观呢
<imtxc> palomino|working: 当然了，孵蛋的动物很厉害
<isbot> 那是走群
<isbot> 晚上猫发情了
<yunfan> 这个我没见过了
<isbot> 叫声很吓人
<MeaCulpa> 猫抓蟑螂厉害
<palomino|working> 我也没见过。我只见过家里的小群猫
<MeaCulpa> 我同学猫一个暑假抓了好多
<isbot> 我们老板养了一只大猫
<MeaCulpa> 冰箱下面，一堆蟑螂身体，一堆脚，一堆翅膀
<MeaCulpa> 虐杀
<isbot> 是公的
<imtxc> 为以前无聊的时候花了2天围观过我家猫抓老鼠
<isbot> 关在笼子里
<Stifler|sign> 晚上睡觉踏人脸真不是盖的，躲都躲不过
<isbot> 晚上老是叫
<palomino|working> lol
<MeaCulpa> 要结扎
 * gfrog 今天的主题是喵？
<palomino|working> 果断割掉！ isbot
<yunfan> 呵呵 我家的猫不敢靠近我
<imtxc> gfrog: 基喵
<yunfan> 听我手指响动就发抖
<gfrog> imtxc: 。。。
<isbot> 老板听烦了，就让人放出来
<isbot> 谁知道，一去就不回来了
<Stifler|sign> ...
<isbot> 可能被人吃掉了
<isbot> 那只猫好肥
<imtxc> 真有人吃猫？
<Stifler|sign> 猫对喜欢炉子旁边，赶不走
<isbot> 胖嘟嘟的
<isbot> 怎么没有吃
<imtxc> 我听说东北人还吃狗呢
<isbot> 多了去
<imtxc> 擦
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋他们老家，棒子多，吃
<isbot> 猫肉要会做的人才可以
<imtxc> 怎么能吃那些啊
<Stifler|sign> 不是有报道说广东代表吃猫肉火锅被投毒了么
<yunfan> 吃狗肉太多了地方了
<isbot> 里面有些不能吃的
<isbot> 嗯
<isbot> 实际上不是，狗是被毒死了
<isbot> 然后有人来收购
<isbot> 便宜收购的
<imtxc> 太残忍了
<isbot> 一次毒死几十条狗
<imtxc> 不能吃喵和汪的啊
<isbot> 狗被自己的鼻子害死
<MeaCulpa> 狗肉是叫花子吃的
<isbot> 因为太灵敏了
<yunfan> imtxc: 都能吃
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 不是，是有遗传缺陷
<isbot> 韩国吃狗肉最厉害
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 狗鼻子的遗传缺陷厉害
<yunfan> imtxc: 刚好我微薄关注了个亚洲善待植物组织 哼哼
<isbot> 最风行
<imtxc> 我家以前当叫花子的时候，都不吃狗肉
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩恩，要善待啊
<MeaCulpa> 在我国古代，狗是吃人类排泄物的，基本有身份的绝不会吃狗肉
<isbot> 我们老板的狗很凶哦
<MeaCulpa> 也有草莽人物以吃狗肉表达自己勇猛没底线的，比如樊脍
 * imtxc 话说要饭那会，好像也没狗了 都饿死了
<isbot> 我有时候真想狠狠毒打一顿那条狗
<yunfan> imtxc: 善待个p
<MeaCulpa> 农耕文明对狗的理解和牧民不一样的，西方人和我们看法不一样
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你这是扯淡 古代猪肉很难搞到 都是吃狗肉
<isbot> ，因为那条狗老拼命冲我吼叫
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 古代主食羊肉
<isbot> 唉。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 狗肉都是穷人吃的
<isbot> 想咬我
<isbot> 错了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 穷人多还是富人多?
<isbot> 狗肉是有钱人吃的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 羊肉也是稀罕物 哪里是你平常人能吃的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 以前盖房子，人住楼上，狗住在楼下，人类排泄物直接通下去
<isbot> 穷人吃不起都有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 穷人没肉吃，不如狗
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 猪也有这么养的
<isbot> 有钱人养狗
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 市井上还是有人吃的
<isbot> 穷人养猪
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 你对fcitx有了解么？
<archl> MeaCulpa:  yunfan  如果有不认识的单词，帮我翻译成中文吧。http://wordnet.cherrot.com/editor/search
<yunfan> 扯淡 一开始没什么下层人有猪种
<imtxc> 穷人养什么都有吧，养的方式不一样
<isbot> 有钱人种花，没钱人种菜
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 没有
<yunfan> 汉文的时候 皇家园林里还养着野猪
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 猪没多少
<isbot> 应该封山
<yunfan> 当时有个官员得罪了太后 还被罚到园林去猎猪
<BigOne> MeaCulpa, 我这边悲剧的发现fcitx在gentoo下不能编译啊
<isbot> 封上千年
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 不知
<isbot> 不准人类进入那些保护区
<ugoub> rsync 能将指定 文件连同指定文件时，路径中的文件夹层次结构 一并从有多个文件的文件夹 中 拷出来么？
<isbot> 让野生的动物有自己的乐园
<imtxc> isbot: 人都没地方住了
<imtxc> 哪有乐园给他们啊
<isbot> 贪官抓去喂老虎豹子狮子等等
<ugoub> 就像做增量升级包，svn好像有这个功能，我在图形界面下用过。
<archl> yunfan: 不能养死牛吧。
<archl> 野猪 ？感觉不好吃
 * archl 饿了
<imtxc> archl: 穷人不会吃牛
<isbot> 野猪肉硬硬的
<archl> imtxc: 富人也不能吃
<isbot> 有臭味
<isbot> lol
<archl> isbot: 狼肉更臭
<isbot> 可能是老的母猪肉吧
<isbot> 母猪肉是有毒
<iGoogle> 郑屠不就是买猪的嘛。怎么会没猪肉。。
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: --include-from
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 猪肉是有，但是小说你也信？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 同一部小说里还大吹吃牛肉呢
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 吃牛肉啊，放在文革就是吃拖拉机的境界
<isbot> 马肉有人吃么/
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 我试试
<iGoogle> 小说，还过官方文章。
<iGoogle> 好
<iGoogle> 否则不会流传
<isbot> 小说的话，以前还有个说的是吃人肉
<isbot> LOL
<isbot> 人肉叉烧包子
<MeaCulpa> 猪肉应该是有的，猪种和现在稍有不同，但是家猪不是野猪，不一样的
<isbot> 你们能分辨出猪肉有何不同么/
<imtxc> archl: 好像猪肉古代就有了
<imtxc> isbot: 要分辨什么
<isbot> 不同的猪肉的味道
<isbot> 有两头猪，一头是养1年以上，一头是用饲料养3个月就出栏的
<iGoogle> 养猪的历史可以追溯到新石器时代
<imtxc> isbot: 猪有很多品种么 ，我就见过黑的和白的还有花的
<isbot> 你们能分辨的出来么/？？
<isbot> 一样的瘦肉
<isbot> 煮好了
<isbot> 分成两份
<imtxc> 这个不好区分吧
<isbot> 给你们品尝
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 那貌似区别挺大的，按老人的话说，香
<isbot> 不是
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 中国就有5x种家猪
<isbot> 是饲料养的猪，味道不好吃
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我就养过两种颜色的，估计还是一种
<isbot> 有一股很浓的味道
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 我国不知道有没有标准，我只知道国外牛肉对于饲料有标准
<MeaCulpa> 比如规定屠宰前几天开始用真草料代替饲料
<isbot> 一吃就能知道
<iGoogle> 疯牛病的标准？
<isbot> 也不行
<MeaCulpa> Angus貌似是4x天
<iGoogle> lol
<isbot> 照样能吃的出来
<MeaCulpa> 也有全用草料的...贵
<isbot> 最好是用红薯
<imtxc> 还是自家养的放心
<isbot> 南瓜
<xiaoy> 去一下#linuxdeepin那边，支持国产linux吧
<isbot> 米糠
<iGoogle> 国外那标准饲料，全加工成颗粒的，就是出疯牛病的哦。
<isbot> 还有猪菜
<isbot> 喂出来的猪才好吃
<iGoogle> 有纪录片的。
<yunfan> 野猪肉不错的
<imtxc> xiaoy: 让他们过来合体，不就壮大了么
<isbot> 疯牛病是，牛只能固定在很小的牛栏里面
<MeaCulpa> 西方人现在吃猪大部分不追求口味了，都是肉糜，肉肠。只有少数烧烤用的肋排才介意肉质量
<isbot> 不能自由活动
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 这个没固定说法
<isbot> 整天站在牛粪堆里面
<xiaoy> imtxc, 他们真没多少人。。。
<isbot> 然后，牛的脚都感染了
<imtxc> isbot: 然后牛就疯了？
<isbot> 另外，他们给牛喂的是玉米
<iGoogle> 这家伙谁啊。这样乱说的。
<isbot> 牛的胃天生就不是吃玉米的
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 美国人曾经指责异教徒英国喂牛的饲料里有牛产物...自相残杀是教义禁止的但是英国不管...后来美国自己都出了...
<imtxc> 脚受伤还能疯
<isbot> 所以牛的胃部经常出问题
<isbot> 牛就需要打针
<isbot> 另外，为了快速长肉，还要给牛打激素
<yunfan> archl: 我英文也一般
 * MeaCulpa 家里的便宜的都伯林奶酪上就写了100% Grass Feed
 * imtxc 这些个都养过，没打过针……
 * lpy` 抬头一看还以为自己进错频道了...
<MeaCulpa> 纯grass feed的牛很少了...
<isbot> 你以为奶牛都是象广告一样在一片一望无际的绿色草原上自由的吃草？
<isbot> 阳光明媚，蓝天白云
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 奶牛厂我参观过，哈哈，基本就是激素大奶妹
<iGoogle> abine?
<isbot> 牛羊成群
<iGoogle> nnnd
<isbot> 神
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 农村有纯吃草的牛
<isbot> 咋了
<isbot> 是吧，吃草的牛不多的
<isbot> 不够卖啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我国农村大多数是水牛，太老，就算是黄牛，品种也不适合食用，我们的牛不是为了吃的
<isbot> 吃饲料的牛长肉快
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 恩，那倒是，你说买去吃他们也不给卖
<iIlL10Oo> 下次牛可以吃荤了
<isbot> 经济效益高啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 农耕文明不会吃牛肉的，也不会选择育种美味的牛肉的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 是啊，性质类似吃拖拉机
<imtxc> 。。。。
<isbot> 最恶心的就是那种小牛肉了
<imtxc> 还是接着买青海人的牛肉
<isbot> 让牛受罪长出那张嫩白的肉
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 西方饲养牛肉制造了大量温室气体
<archl> yunfan: 一般才来啊。
<isbot> 嗯
<archl> 云、
<isbot> 放屁
<yunfan> archl: 你这是翻译还是怎么?
<MeaCulpa> 打嗝，放屁~
<isbot> 那些牛吃多了放屁出啊来
<archl> yunfan: 翻译 wordnet
<isbot> 神？
<archl> yunfan:  到汉语 -
<yunfan> archl: 好无聊
<isbot> 咋了？
<isbot> 你找我呢“
<isbot> 神？
<isbot> 有事么？
<imtxc> 回族人宰的是个什么品种的牛啊
<isbot> 是不是要帮我充话费
<imtxc> 没见过活的
<archl> yunfan: 哦，不过我觉得应该有个。
<isbot> 牦牛
<MeaCulpa> 牦牛和黄牛一个种
<isbot> iGoogle: 在？
<isbot> 嗯
<archl> yunfan: 只有这样才能得到能塞进Linux发行版的中英词典不是。
<imtxc> 我以为就是黄牛
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 基本一样的
<isbot> 牦牛是进化出耐寒的基因
<isbot> 以及满身的长毛
 * MeaCulpa  最有意思的是看西班牙斗牛士...我小时候就像，要是换成水牛，脾气坏不配合，皮糙肉厚刺不进去...
<isbot> 看西班牙逗牛士，最想看的是逗牛士被牛挑破屁股
<imtxc> 越说越想回家，牛肉面啊
<imtxc> 口水出来了
<isbot> 老板。
<isbot> 来一碗内牛满面
<isbot> 加点香葱和辣椒粉
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 恩
<isbot> LOL
<imtxc> isbot: 啊，不要香菜多放上点葱花
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 擦。我不喜欢汤面
 * MeaCulpa 不喜欢任何用不到犬齿的小块肉
<isbot> 你喜欢吃饺子？
<yunfan> archl: 我懒得弄
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 不喜欢斯溜斯柳的声音，所以汤面会烫伤我
<isbot> 还是喜欢啃馍馍？
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 恩，喜欢馍
<isbot> 我这里还有两个馒头
<isbot> 送一个给你吧
<MeaCulpa> isbot: 有嘶咬的快感...
<isbot> 我早上去买两块钱
 * MeaCulpa 饿死...
<isbot> 一共4个
<isbot> 我啃了两个
<isbot> 晚上再啃一个
<isbot> 今天的伙食就解决了
<isbot> 门卫今天拿了一罐王老吉给我，我喝太多水了，都没喝
<iIlL10Oo> http://linux.vbird.org/linux_basic/0230filesystem.php#mknod
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- Linux 磁碟與檔案系統管理
<imtxc> 馍啊  好吃
<alibobo> ///
<alibobo> 咋吃了
<imtxc> 泡着吃
<alibobo> 和蒜头一起吃
<imtxc> 有钱人泡羊肉汤吃，没钱人泡白开水吃
<alibobo> 泡猪腿汤
<iIlL10Oo> alibobo: 北方人?
<alibobo> 或者鸡汤
<iIlL10Oo> alibobo: 北方人
<alibobo> 不是北方
<alibobo> 南方的
<alibobo> 我见很多在这里卖衣服的人这样吃的
<alibobo> 和蒜头一起吃
<alibobo> LOL
<alibobo> 不用煮菜
<alibobo> 他们是内蒙古的
<alibobo> 额尔多斯
<alibobo> 卖羊毛衫，保暖内衣，羊毛鞋垫。
<alibobo> 皮衣
<alibobo> 围巾
<alibobo> 皮夹子等待
<alibobo> 老板看样子，心情很好
<alibobo> 工钱快要有着落了
<alibobo> LOL
<onlylove> alibobo: 你的工钱还看老板心情？
<alibobo> 坐灰机回家
<alibobo> 老板心情不好，钱难拿啊
<alibobo> 说没钱，让你等几天
<alibobo> 是经常有的事情
<alibobo> 外面的人谣传我们老板破产了
<alibobo> 说神马要把楼房卖掉
<alibobo> 娘的
<alibobo> 都是乱讲
<Stifler|sign> xxx
<alibobo> 要是老板破产了，工钱就难要了
<alibobo> 看老板的样子心情很好。不像破产
<alibobo> LOL
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: http://code.bulix.org/bboqw6-82946 rsync 还是对列表中第一个文件路径拷贝有问题。
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 如果我将第一列的路径 拷贝到后面 就能行。这问题诡异啊。
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 你那列表文件难道有不可见字符？ 换行？
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 恩，如果我保留列表文件第一行为空，然后它会对当前执行路径报同样的错，不过后面的列表内容都能正常拷贝了。
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 列表文件很干净没有\ *的匹配。
<alibobo> 美警察给7岁男孩戴手铐 家人要求上亿赔偿
<alibobo> 牛啊
<alibobo> 这个索赔的好
<kukey> 不会吧，这么强
<alibobo> 因争抢掉在操场上的5美元，纽约7岁男童被警察戴手铐审讯10小时，其家人要求赔偿2.5亿美元
<alibobo> 狮子大开口
<alibobo> 漫天要价
<ugoub> 美元贬值了
<kukey> alibobo: 问题是警察局可能没有那么多钱吧
<alibobo> 就算砍一半价格也可以收1.2亿啊
<alibobo> LOL
<alibobo> 少说也要几百万
<alibobo> 最少要赔几百万
<kukey> alibobo: 那算不算税
<yunfan> 警察局掏钱就是纳税人掏钱
<yunfan> 要看陪审团答应不答应了
<alibobo> 是赔多少的问题而已
<alibobo> 重庆男子在餐厅吃到蟑螂，女服务员由于怕免单，将蟑螂吃了。最后老板表示不用付钱，蟑螂白吃了…
<alibobo> 雷人啊
<alibobo> 这妹子
<alibobo> 亏大了
<MeaCulpa> alibobo: 美国是律师驱动的
<kukey> alibobo:是啊
<MeaCulpa> alibobo: 标的额大了才有人鸟你，才拿得到代理费
<MeaCulpa> alibobo: 你看桑兰那个，标的也很吓人
<alibobo> 律师想赚律师费
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。美国官司就是吃死人
<kukey> MeaCulpa: 原来是这样啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 以后请计算机程序律师
<MeaCulpa> archl: 可能，watson吧
<alibobo>     网友目睹三男人将麻袋扛进后备厢，从麻袋里传出女人的呼号，经警察调查走访，麻袋里装的是羊。
<alibobo> 这是真的羊么/
<banban_> onlylove: 你还没下班啊～
<alibobo> 他要赚加班费啊
<onlylove> banban_: 6点
<onlylove> alibobo: 你给发么
<banban_> onlylove: soga～
<alibobo> 你等着
<banban_> onlylove: 我还以为一觉醒来你得下班回家了呢～
<onlylove> banban_: 我到希望是早上九点晚上五点，可惜不是，晚一个小时
<banban_> onlylove: 哦～ 加油～
<banban_> onlylove: 虚拟机里的xp不激活会有什么后果呀～
<dolfly> 应该没有后果
<banban_> dolfly: 哦，那就不给它激活了。。。。
<dolfly> 呵呵
<banban_> dolfly: 呵呵。。。。
<roylez_> banban_: 板板
<roylez_> banban_: 萌一个看看
<banban_> roylez_: 拜见主席帅锅～
<dolfly> 新攒的电脑，老是重启，怎么解决？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 妹子泡的如恶化
<MeaCulpa> s/如恶化/如何
<roylez_> dolfly: 去 dooloo.info 升级人品
<onlylove> banban_: 和物理机器不激活一个后果，你没用免激活的么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没进度
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 慢慢来，明日继续
<banban_> onlylove: 恩啊，一时没找到合适的镜像
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 找人带去吃小吃
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 永别了，明天不来公司了
<onlylove> banban_: vol的都是免激活的
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<banban_> onlylove: 光盘在实验室，实验室有点远。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ... 那么块啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 下班一定要上
<roylez_> archl: 龙骑士滚一边去
<banban_> onlylove: 哦，会有vol 字样吗
<onlylove> banban_: 如果文件没改名应该有，改了就不知道了，不过都是免激活的，我记得深度的都是vol的
<banban_> onlylove: 哦，谢谢～
<dolfly> roylez_: ⊙﹏⊙b汗
<archl> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33363
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: Solidot | 洋葱新闻向中国政府公开雇员密码
<banban_> onlylove: 快下班了，高兴吧。。。。
<archl> roylez_ 龙骑士？
<roylez_> archl: 骑恐龙的
<dolfly> 新攒电脑隔不定时间自动重启，求解决步骤
<roylez_> dolfly: /var/log/messages 看看有没有什么奇怪的东西
 * archl 抱抱roylez_
 * archl 摸摸roylez_ 的角
<dolfly> ~~~~(>_<)~~~~
<archl> dolfly: 硬件兼容问题。 问主板制造商
<dolfly> archl: 给说个检测的次序
<dolfly> archl: 两根内存，拔了一个，挨个试了，问题依旧，
<chenhaixiao> 现在电脑主板都支持EFI吗
<cleamoon> samsung computer？
<chenhaixiao> lenovo
<archl> dolfly: 多数问题，都是主板。
<onlylove> banban_: 有同事已经请假下周就回家了，得等到除夕啊……
<archl> onlylove: 哦。你车票买了就不怕了
<dolfly> archl: 换个主板我试试
<archl> onlylove: 乘车提前 - 上次从北京回来时，在发车前一分种时上去了。
<sgo11> dolfly, ram, motherboard, power supply, graphic card, hard drive
 * archl 拖着箱子走了10多节车厢。。。
<archl> sgo11:  菜粉鱼
<banban_> onlylove: 你啥时候回家啊
<sgo11> archl, ??
<onlylove> archl: 买什么啊……我要买大巴，北京的长途大巴的网上卖票系统还坏了（谁知道真坏还是假坏）
<onlylove> banban_: 除夕当天
<archl> sgo11: 哦搞错了/抱歉
<banban_> onlylove: 。。。。。。。。。你家哪儿啊。。。。
<sgo11> archl, no worries. ^_^
<onlylove> banban_: 山东烟台
<archl> banban_: 烟台～
<banban_> onlylove: 哦，老乡呀。。。。。
<onlylove> banban_: 你烟台哪里的？
<banban_> onlylove:  我认识一个朋友27号放假，我以为够晚的了呢
<banban_> onlylove: 我不是烟台的～我认为山东的都是老乡～（怪不得这么热心肠，原来是咱们山东人，哈哈～）
<archl> onlylove: 末班车。
<banban_> archl: 是你老乡不啊～
<archl> banban_: 。。。总觉得这里山东的不少，就是几乎没同城的
<archl> banban_: 是
<banban_> archl: 嗯嗯  我们实验室也很多山东的～
<banban_> onlylove: 那你最后坐啥回家啊
 * archl 觉得也就山东的乐于说自己是山东的。。。
<archl> 要不就是豪爽酷胖
<dolfly_> hehe
<onlylove> banban_: 长途车直接到我家车站那，我出站大概半小时就到家
<alibobo> 要骑单车回家
<onlylove> alibobo: 你离家多远啊
<archl> alibobo: 10KM
<alibobo> 千里走单骑
 * archl 曾经很羡慕那些和和汽车较劲的骑行者
<banban_> onlylove: soga，可以初步定位你家在哪儿啦  哈哈～
<alibobo> 直线距离800KM这样吧
<alibobo> 在地图上量的
<alibobo> 跟着公里走的话。
<alibobo> 千里是有的啦
<onlylove> banban_: 烟台很大哟，我说是烟台，烟台有很多县级市的
<yunfan> 昨天传出中国黑客攻击纽约时报网站的事情后，今天又传出华尔街日报遭到中国黑客的入侵。洋葱新闻（The Onion）不甘寂寞，以编辑部名义发文，主动向中国政府公布了自己雇员的用户名和密码。
<alibobo> 有朋友叫去海南
<yunfan> 洋葱新闻在文章中称自己与中华人民共和国有着特殊的亲密关系。中国作为这个世界上拥有着巨大财富的超级大国，洋葱新闻将不惜以任何方式来积极配合中国政府，包括但不限于公布雇员的密码、社会安全号码、家庭住址、医疗与选举记录等，只要中国政府想看的话。洋葱新闻称，他们非常乐意作为中国庞
<yunfan> 大宣传机器中的一个齿轮，美国终将拜倒在中国的脚下。到那时，当中国殖民美国的时候，洋葱新闻将会非常乐意为中国统治者服务。
<yunfan> 文章最后向总理进言：需要什么的话，说就是了。
<alibobo> 这是忽悠吧
<archl> alibobo: 真的
<banban_> onlylove: 。。。。。。。。。。。
<alibobo> 这蛋扔的
<yunfan> 洋葱新闻嘛
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33363
<banban_> onlylove: 你下班还上irc不啊～
<alibobo> 嗯
<alibobo> 上啊
<onlylove> banban_: 晚上有时候上
<archl> alibobo: 。。。
<banban_> alibobo: 你掺和啥呀。。。
<onlylove> alibobo: 貌似比我远啊，我到家直线貌似是680公里
<alibobo> 必须的
<alibobo> 哈哈
<banban_> onlylove: soga，要是8半之前能上就上吧，不能我就无所谓了
<alibobo> LOL
 * archl 抱抱 yunfan
<onlylove> 哦……我尽量，到家大概7点半能开电脑，
<iGoogle> 潜水
<archl> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipjhii
<onlylove> iGoogle: 钓上来
<archl> igo
<banban_> onlylove: 嗯嗯，因为我8点半就要出发去车站啦～谢谢～
<imtxc> 洋葱
 * archl 使用冲浪术，命中 iGoogle ，效果非常好
<iGoogle> 有蚯蚓么
<iGoogle> ......
<banban_> onlylove: 去吃饭啦 啦啦啦～ bye
<iGoogle> 渣罗
<cleamoon> 都回家啦
<archl> iGoogle: 呃。你是谁啊。。。
 * archl 发动 猜谜游戏了，谁是 iGoogle ？
<iGoogle> 都肥了
<archl> cc cleamoon  yunfan imtxc
<iGoogle> 。。。
<iGoogle> eexp
<archl> iGoogle: 真的啊。
<iGoogle> is me
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。感觉不像呢。
 * archl 特别想踩这个 iGoogle
<onlylove> banban_: bye
<iGoogle> 找T啊你
<archl> 应该不是吧。
<iGoogle> 准备下班
<iGoogle> 走人
<archl> 。
<ugoub> > 123
<kk> ugoub, 123
 * kk 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<abine> LLL
<freeayu> hi, all
<freeayu> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with service
<freeayu> 这是要去哪注册 service?
 * microcai http://microcai.org/ 微菜的博文全部恢复咯
<maplebeats> (-_-)y-~ —> (#-_-)y-~ －> (/#-皿-)/_|____|_
<maplebeats> microcai, 这蛋痛的主题。。。
<microcai> maplebeats: ？！
<maplebeats> microcai, 没啥，我看到 jekyll想吐槽而已= =
<microcai> maplebeats: :D 搭到 github 上省钱
<maplebeats> microcai, 握爪，我了是这么想的。。。
<maplebeats> s/了/也/
<microcai> maplebeats: 方正 github 也河蟹不了
<microcai> maplebeats: github 是绝对不会被河蟹的
<maplebeats> microcai, ......我看不见得，前段时间才被墙过
<archl> xhy 负债 150 多万。。。
<archl> 搞笑啊。。。
<microcai> maplebeats: 解除了嘛
<maplebeats> microcai, 明显还是可以墙的嘛，只要人家喜欢:(
<maplebeats> archl, 那是谁
<microcai> maplebeats: 无所谓啦，被墙了再说
<maplebeats> microcai,就是就是。。。
<archl> maplebeats: :  http://songshuhui.net/archives/76764
<kk> archl 啥, ⇪ 科学松鼠会 » 玩转轮盘赌：简单出千技术帮你赢
<microcai> maplebeats: 居然也支持评论哦！
<archl> maplebeats:  是 论坛里的最前辈一人
<archl> maplebeats: 也是超级认真的家伙之一
<maplebeats> microcai, 当然支持=，=
<microcai> maplebeats: 我是用的 Disqus
<maplebeats> archl, 玩转轮玩负债了？
<archl> maplebeats: 你说可能么。
<maplebeats> microcai, 我讨厌死disqus了，加载速度慢，我想导出评论都快半年了，没有收到邮件
<maplebeats> microcai, 忍无可忍，自己写了个。。。
<microcai> maplebeats: ?!
<maplebeats> archl, 我想也不会。。。
<microcai> maplebeats: 哦？！  杂用？？？？？
<maplebeats> microcai, 自己找个服务器=，=。比如gae，把评论放在上面。。
<archI> //
<zhuzhu> 饭团
<zhuzhu> 吃了没
<zhuzhu> 如何批量下载一个页面上的指定类型文档///
<zhuzhu> 比如这个
<zhuzhu> http://code.google.com/p/fullcirclectt/downloads/list
<zhuzhu> 我要批量下载这个页面上的PDF文档回来
<kk> zhuzhu ⇪ ti: Downloads - fullcirclectt - Full Circle中文翻译项目 - Google Project Hosting
<maplebeats> 百度又被黑了。。。
<maplebeats> zhuzhu, 。。。。
<maplebeats> zhuzhu, FC有打包下载的吧
<zhuzhu> 不是打包
<zhuzhu> 我要批量下载
<maplebeats> zhuzhu, 为了这个单独写个下载脚本？
<zhuzhu> 这个我是举例说明而已
<maplebeats> zhuzhu, 只是一个页面上的文件还好说
<MengXingHun> 大家晚上好，有人使用 wxpython开发的吗？
<imadper> cfy: 早.
<imadper> lpy`: 早.
<lpy`> imadper: 早
<imadper> lpy`: 刚到家...
<lpy`> imadper: 你回去上班了？
<imadper> lpy`: 恩. 今天去滑雪了...
<lpy`> imadper: 啊咧？我是说你回贵帽子上班了？
<imadper> lpy`: 恩.
<lpy`> imadper: 。。
<lpy`> imadper: 正式员工？
<imadper> lpy`: intern
<lpy`> ima
<lpy`> imadper: 啊咧
 * imadper 先去做饭.
<lpy`> owo
<onlylove_> 为什么刚连上就掉线啊
<metbsd> 单板还是双板滑雪啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不懂的路过
<banban_> onlylove: 挺准时的吗， :P
<banban_> imadper: 好男人。。。。还会做饭呢啊，哈哈～
<Stifler|sign> ...........
<onlylove> imadper: 会泡面不
<Ghongru> 不会做饭也是好男人
<onlylove> 貌似饭店的大厨都是男的
<banban_> 哦，会做饭也不错哒～
<banban_> onlylove: 那是因为颠勺得劲大的，女人手劲不够。。。。PS，你吃饭没
<onlylove> banban_: 吃过了
<banban_> onlylove: 我晚饭的时候从实验室拿了xp的光盘回来，重新装了下虚拟机，现在基本上搞定啦～恩 吃的还挺快的
<onlylove> banban_: 到底还是去实验室了
<banban_> onlylove: 恩啊，其实也不算远，骑车3min路程～
<ofan> yoooooooo
<banban_> onlylove: 你先去忙咯～有事我再喊你哈～目前没有问题
<onlylove> 好
<banban_> onlylove: 额。。。。。。
<banban_> onlylove: 肿么把桌面弄大一点啊，现在好小一块，我要占整个屏幕的～
<onlylove> banban_: 这个不知道啊……你看看vbox有没有分辨率的设置……
<banban_> onlylove: 哦～soga
<banban_> onlylove: 好像改下分辨率会好些，但是没有我屏幕适合的分辨率，看来要装驱动～
<onlylove> banban_: 这个不清楚，不过据说vbox有个无缝模式
<banban_> onlylove: 嗯嗯，谢谢～
<maplebeats> banban_, banban姐好～
<banban_> onlylove: 嗯嗯，成功啦，是无缝模式，谢谢～
<banban_> maplebeats: 好～
<maplebeats> archl, 罗姐好
<banban_> maplebeats: 以为你只给我打招呼呢，伤心了。。。。
<maplebeats> banban_, :D
<banban_> maplebeats: 哈哈～
<maplebeats> banban_, banban姐，如果一个女生说她不生气了，意思是还在生气么。。。
<banban_> maplebeats: 不一定
<banban_> maplebeats: 有可能在生气，有可能就是真的不生气了，女人有时候喜欢口是心非
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没准和你说永别了
<maplebeats> banban_, :(
<maplebeats> onlylove, 乌鸦嘴
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我遇到过一次……
<banban_> onlylove: maplebeats 没那么严重
<maplebeats> banban_, 她说我从来没对她好过
<maplebeats> 事实上也是
<banban_> onlylove: 每个女生都是不同的，没有general的判断。。。。。 maplebeats
<onlylove> maplebeats: 既然承认事实……那是不是从现在开始对她好点
<maplebeats> banban_, 头大。。。还是写程序来得比较自在
<banban_> maplebeats: 哦，有可能她只是缺乏安全感，想让你对她好点，撒撒娇，你对她好点就是了
<maplebeats> onlylove, 我不知道怎么做，我给她打电话我也不知道说什么
<banban_> maplebeats: 呵呵
<banban_> maplebeats: 打电话没用的，吵架的时候一个拥抱比什么都好～
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你和我一样，宅久了，然后就不会和人说话了
<maplebeats> banban_, 我也想见她，地方远。。
<maplebeats> onlylove, 哎，机器人
<vvwalle> 打一炮
<vvwalle> 比什么都管用
<maplebeats> vvwalle,  (￣ε(#￣)☆((O==(￣▽￣)o
<banban_> maplebeats: 哦，那就打电话跟她道歉，然后跟她说啥时候去见她
<banban_> maplebeats: 再跟她说见面给她道歉的礼物～说以后会对她好点，这样的话，对我反正就可以了
<maplebeats> banban_, 我普通话说不好。。。纠结
<vvwalle> 记得见面的时候带够开房的rmb
<banban_> maplebeats: 你哪里人啊 说不好普通话
<maplebeats> banban_, 重庆人。。。
<banban_> maplebeats: 额，我一个朋友也是重庆的啊，普通话能听懂，虽然不怎么标准
<maplebeats> 挺悲剧的，一不小心，室友全是重庆人。。。于是四年来都没怎么说过普通话= =
<banban_> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<maplebeats> banban_, 我一说普通话，口气都不对。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有没人知道这个问题怎么解决？hotot打不开。终端提示： http://paste.opensuse.org/29908360
<banban_> maplebeats: 你女朋友哪里人啊
<maplebeats> banban_, 湖南。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 重庆人撒
<maplebeats> ofan, 对头
<banban_> maplebeats: 哦 湘妹子～
<banban_> maplebeats: 尽量就好了，她也是南方人，应该不会像我对普通话这么较真，哈哈～
<maplebeats> banban_, 55555
<banban_> maplebeats: 心意最重要，心平气和说话就好了，跟她解释下你语气的问题啊，情侣之间需要沟通啊
<onlylove> 问题是人妹子认可他不……
<maplebeats> banban_, 和机器打交道久了，聊天都不会了。
<soiamso> UbuntuTalk: org.ally 没有装？
<banban_> maplebeats: 那用行动，呵呵，男人太会说话也不好吧～你可以发挥你的专业特长啊，给她做个flash什么的道歉，嗯嗯，反正我会觉得挺感动的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 咱得研究下和机器打交道久了以后怎么办……
<ofan> maplebeats: 有照片不
<maplebeats> banban_, good idea
<maplebeats> onlylove, 这个可以讨论。。。
<banban_> maplebeats: 呵呵
<onlylove> maplebeats: 总不能和小品里面弄得，就吃好喝好和喝好吃好……
<maplebeats> ofan, 有也不给你！
<banban_> maplebeats: onlylove 就你们俩 能讨论出什么解决方案。。。。净做无用功。。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 看看咋了
<onlylove> ofan: 你想做什么
 * maplebeats  ╮（╯＿╰）╭
<jzmer> 如何在 m$ 的 dns 上设置 tcp 客户端 forward 到远端 5353 口？
<onlylove> 没玩过微软的dns呢
<maplebeats> 别说m$了，linux都搞不通。。。
<onlylove> 要不要考虑在路由或者交换机上做
<banban_> maplebeats: 我觉得简单的女生都是很好哄的，女生都想要有安全感，你对她好点，给她安全感就好啦～
<imadper> banban_: +1
<banban_> maplebeats: 其实我觉得我挺简单的，可能太简单了也不好，容易被抛弃，哈哈～
 * imadper 女孩子都不会哄的, 还是去gaoji吧...
<maplebeats> banban_, 哦，我自己都觉得我没安全感。。。
<onlylove> imadper: 求gaoji
<jzmer> unbound 还是最好设置
<banban_> imadper: 哟西，会做饭的好男人来啦～
<imadper> banban_: 早.
<maplebeats> imadper, 瞎起哄
<imadper> banban_: banban.
<imadper> maplebeats: 你真的更适合gaoji.
<banban_> maplebeats: 你是长得太帅还是怎么着。。。没安全感
<banban_> imadper: 早～
<imadper> banban_: 我身边的男生, 都会做饭.
<maplebeats> banban_, 人太2.。。
<soiamso> jzmer: socat
 * ofan 没安全感
<banban_> imadper: 哇，你身边全是好男人的说～
<imadper> banban_: 感觉北京的男孩子, 会做饭的多. 反倒是女生, 都不会.
<imadper> banban_: 到了广州那边, 不会做的男生就多一些.
 * maplebeats 上次我高中同学来我家玩，玩了半天就回去了，我很是纳闷，结果她回去给她女朋友煮饭去了。。。
<soiamso> jzmer: 吧在53听到的转移到 5353
<onlylove> banban_: 你要相信人以群分物以类聚
<banban_> maplebeats: 2没啥，其实2不就是傻嘛，傻人有傻福的说。。。。
<banban_> onlylove: 哦。。。
<maplebeats> banban_, 何谓安全感，其实我不懂
<imadper> maplebeats: 唉, 煲一锅皮蛋瘦肉粥, 然后随便炒俩菜, 就能把妹子哄开心~
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不知道明天太阳会不会升起
<maplebeats> imadper, 我做的话，估计会让妹子伤心
<banban_> maplebeats: 额，这个有点复杂，姐要关机去车站了。。。你们继续讨论吧，下次跟你说哈
<maplebeats> onlylove, 不升比较好
<onlylove> imadper: 你这得在妹子愿意让你哄的前提下
<imadper> maplebeats: ... 太难吃了, 吃一口, 两个人一起笑....
<maplebeats> banban_, banban姐拜拜～
<imadper> onlylove: 那还用哄???
<banban_> maplebeats: bye
<banban_> onlylove: bye～
<onlylove> banban_: 别误了车，早点……bye
<jzmer> soiamso: m$ 的 dns 不是 unbound/bind
<onlylove> imadper: 那怎么办
<banban_> onlylove: 嗯嗯，谢谢提醒～
<onlylove> imadper: 该哄还得哄
<jzmer> soiamso: 而且要 tcp，防火墙那边不行，得要 m$ endpoint 超级gateway
<imadper> onlylove: 妹子都愿意让你哄了, 说明没怎么生气, 说几句话哄哄, 让他开心一下就好了~
<jzmer> soiamso: 才能转发
<soiamso> jzmer: 就是53是不能监听的？
<onlylove> imadper: 问题是如果妹子不愿意让你哄，你还得哄
<imadper> onlylove: 我本来说的就是那种情况.
<imadper> onlylove: 你没理解.
<jzmer> soiamso: 可是那东西一旦开启整个系统至少要慢50%……
<jzmer> soiamso: 而且是要额外 money 的
<jzmer> soiamso: 不是不行，是要 endpoint gateway
<onlylove> 直接在路由上映射不行么
<maplebeats> imadper, onlylove 好复杂啊，我的CPU处理不过来了，求GPU硬解
<jzmer> soiamso: 一般的 windows 防火墙不行
<soiamso> jzmer: 你可以关掉原来的 DNS，开启53 软后socat 到 unbound 5353
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你咋知道我有独立显卡……
<onlylove> maplebeats: ati的，别报太大期望……
<maplebeats> onlylove, 怪不得不能硬解
<jzmer> soiamso: 所以只靠windows server 2012原来的那一套东西是没辙的？
<soiamso> jzmer: windows的防火墙不开，在前面架一个硬件防火墙，不过硬件防火墙也有端口转换了
<onlylove> 私下里认为微软的东西是一般方案，对稍微严格点的网络都没法用
<jzmer> soiamso: 微软的东西太坑爹了……
<soiamso> jzmer: 估计server版的防火墙能调吧，看手册
<onlylove> 网络问题，最后还得防火墙和路由器搞定
<lpy`> imadper: 哄女孩子还不容易么？
<jzmer> soiamso: 看过了……要买 gateway ...
<imadper> lpy`: 我一直说容易.
<imadper> lpy`: 堪忧...
<maplebeats> imadper, 大神
<jzmer> soiamso: 价格不是一般小公司可以接受的
<maplebeats> imadper, Orz
<lpy`> imadper: 我智商么...= =。
<onlylove> lpy`: 你呢，别和imadper讲，和maplebeats讲
<soiamso> jzmer: 因为这个服务跟 active directory 有关系所以要不都开，要不自己高ldap
<lpy`> onlylove: 啊咧  对象搞错了  lol
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_F   mind = blown
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: System F - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<onlylove> lpy`: 顺便和我讲下……和机器打交道时间多了，机器出错都有出错码，妹子出错表现差不多
<jzmer> soiamso: endpoint gateway 我试过关掉 ldap/ad 一样巨占资源
<maplebeats> onlylove, 机器出错了你还能乱整调试
<soiamso> jzmer: 小公司就买个 atom 然后架带selinux的 发行版当防火墙
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你打算调试妹子？
<maplebeats> onlylove, 不敢啊
<onlylove> jzmer: 用squid什么的做透明代理就好了
<jzmer> soiamso: 只能这样了。微软真不是个东西。
<onlylove> maplebeats: banban说的没错……咱俩商量不出什么来……
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<\rs> 到家了……開始下載gentoo stage3......portage snapshot和archlinux iso
<onlylove> > "哈"*3
<maplebeats> onlylove,  ＞﹏＜
<soiamso> jzmer: 微软没有什么可以付费得起的服务吧，还不如给钱linux
<kk> onlylove, 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 kk 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<soiamso> jzmer: 微软最大的服务就是上门看看你有没有翻版
<maplebeats> > "2"*100
<kk> maplebeats, 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<lpy`> 这有100个？
<onlylove> 没有啊
<ofan> lpy`: 有
<maplebeats> lpy`, 你数数看
<ofan> 你们看不到
<lpy`> maplebeats: = =。
<jzmer> forefront tmg 趁早改名叫 forefront tmd
<onlylove> ofan: 你能看的到？
<ofan> onlylove: 闭上眼睛就能看到了
<soiamso> jzmer: 为什么要搞win server 要上.net ?
<onlylove> soiamso: 现在的winserver没.net不活……
<jzmer> soiamso: 看看最新版的powershell的monad ...
<soiamso> onlylove: 估计也没有多长时间了
<onlylove> soiamso: 弄个powershell整个在操作.net原来还想学来着，后来想，算了
<soiamso> onlylove: scala
<soiamso> onlylove: 可以在.net上跑
<onlylove> soiamso: 在我没学明白perl之前，别推荐别的了……
<onlylove> 哎？扔苍蝇的bot居然掉线了
<onlylove> archl: 拜罗杰
<Freebuilder> fcitx 打字如何不嵌入窗口？
<soiamso> onlylove: 这个不好学，还不如学 lisp
<jzmer> 你推荐他学haskell得了
<onlylove> soiamso: 就知道你要推荐那括号比什么都多的
<jzmer> rofl
<\rs> onlylove: powershell 有 monad?
<soiamso> onlylove: 我也没有学那括号多的
<onlylove> \rs: 我就看了下powershell的帮助，没深入学，有么有不知道
<soiamso> onlylove: 但是那个确实可以算是高级语言中的汇编
<onlylove> \rs: C#和.net不熟，玩不了，所以powershell就扔了
<onlylove> \rs: 不过你知道怎么查我可以现在给你查，我现在用的是7
<jzmer> onlylove: powershell 的威力在 server 2012 里面
<onlylove> jzmer: 从vista开始就有的东西
<imadper> maplebeats: 代码可以随时/无限次调试, 妹子不行.
<onlylove> jzmer: 一直没弄明白怎么弄，还不如cmd-lets
<jzmer> onlylove: server 2012 的 powershell 多了很多东西
<onlylove> jzmer: 被微软坑过n次的人表示玩不起了
<onlylove> jzmer: 现在专心学shell和perl
<soiamso> \rs:  我觉的 haskell的 shelly 跟 shake 还可以
<\rs> soiamso: 嗯，但是每次編譯會受不了了
<soiamso> \rs 为什么？
<\rs> soiamso: build system 需要快速啓動，ruby 的 rake 語法也很好，但是太慢就沒法用
<wsgdlhy> linux下用什么软件分析IIS日志好？
<\rs> 我的 tiling window manager 那些啓動 trayer 之類的腳本用 ocaml，因爲快
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<soiamso> \rs: ghc 7.8 开始默认 share lib, 应该不会这么慢了
<maplebeats> onlylove, perl?难学么
<imadper> maplebeats: 不难, 基本不用学... 一下午搞定.
<onlylove> maplebeats: 凑合吧……我就是不明白怎么用它写程序
<\rs> 學 perl 不如學 ruby
<imadper> \rs: +
<imadper> \rs: +1
<maplebeats> 晕，你们一人说一句，我看不懂了。。。
 * maplebeats 干脆就不学了。。。
<onlylove> ruby会被版本坑的
<imadper> maplebeats: 别学了. perl6之前, 都不太值得学.
<b33e> 啧啧
<\rs> soiamso: scala 有這個了：Monadic Design Patterns for the Web
<onlylove> 据说ruby是对象化的perl，兼具perl和lisp的长处……
<onlylove> 学ruby可以找主席
<onlylove> 主席说是看官网的两小时入门学的，然后有了dooloo.info
 * imadper perl的面向对象系统, 真心让我纠结...
 * imadper 被祝福的变量..
<soiamso> \rs: 这个就奇怪了， monad 感觉跟  作用域有关的东西， class 本来就有这些性质
<\rs> 我看得到的有 perl 的一對re,sigil,flip-flop；smalltalk的block lisp nomenclature clu call by sharing multiple assignment等
<imadper> \rs: 不过有个问题. perl -e "print 'asdf';" 比 ruby -e "puts 'asdf'" 明显快多了, 不是一个数量级上面的.
<\rs> 但不知道它oop爲什麼設計得這麼複雜
<\rs> imadper: 嗯
<onlylove> 据说perl的oop很牵强
<imadper> onlylove: 不用据说了. 我试过了, 最好别用.
<imadper> onlylove: 我连他选择的单词都难以接受.
<onlylove> 人说是硬塞上的
<onlylove> 我倒是觉得如果不适合用oop就没必要非设计这个特性
<imadper> onlylove: 如果有可以不用... 还是比没有好一些.
<imadper> onlylove: 哦, 其实还是挺常用的... cpan上面的模块儿, 一大部分都是面向对象的.
<kiss_kill> hi 有人吗？我来了
<jzmer> 最搞的事 ruby 1.9 的 symbolic math 的库
<\rs> jzmer: 怎麼說？有 sympy
<onlylove> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<kk> onlylove, 点点点. ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 8.12天
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, 你怎么用 chatzilla了? 你出门不带笔记本的?
<roylez_> imadper: 我难道带俩笔记本出差？
<jzmer> \rs: ruby1.9是整合的
<roylez_> imadper: 公司的渣lotus notes没办法啊
<imadper> roylez_: 哦.... windows only?
<jzmer> lotus notes 有 linux 的
<roylez_> imadper: Linux下有多少内存吃多少
<jzmer> 不过他们公司比较渣只有 windows 版本
<imadper> roylez_: 报bug呀....
<imadper> jzmer: lotus notes啥公司写的?
<jzmer> ibm
<imadper> jzmer: linux版本的呢?
<jzmer> 都是 ibm 的
<imadper> jzmer: 那为啥主席家只有windows版本的?
<imadper> jzmer: 都是他们家写的.
<jzmer> 自己去 ibm.com 看吧
<imadper> jzmer: ibm.com里面有写内部员工为啥只用windows版本的 lotus notes?
<jzmer> 只能说他们主管太缺德了
<imadper> jzmer: .... 别逗了...
<jzmer> http://www-01.ibm.com/software/os/linux/software/lotus.html
<kk> jzmer ⇪ ti: IBM Software for Linux
<imadper> jzmer: 主席自己就是主管.
<jzmer> 那就是他自己太笨了
<imadper> jzmer: .....
<jzmer> 不要迷信人
<imadper> jzmer:   <roylez_> imadper: Linux下有多少内存吃多少   都说出原因了... 别乱猜了
<jzmer> 去找ibm吧
<imadper> jzmer: 主席自己就是ibm的.
<jzmer> 晕……
<ofan> 每次看各种公司的主页都觉得想吐
<emodark> it's my first time to use irc.....
<emodark> ls
<emodark> help
<ofan> emodark: linux?
<emodark> yes
<emodark> i don't know how to use it...
<emodark> I'm having a try...
<roylez_> emodark: /help
<emodark> the order return nothing...
<emodark> the command return nothing...sorry,poor english
<imadper> emodark: 用中文吧.
<emodark> 相当好啊
<ofan> 。。。
<emodark> 这个东西怎么玩？？？看文章？？聊天？
<ofan> 聊天
<emodark> 我还是继续看看教程吧。3Q！！！
<b33e> emodark: 你好
<ofan> 聊天还要教程？？
<emodark> irc教程
<lpy`> emodark: lol
<emodark> hello @b33e
<lpy`> emodark: 我第一次进 irc的时候也是say en.....
<ofan> emodark: 年龄，性别，三位
<emodark> 哎，让你失望了，我是爷们
<imadper> emodark: 没, ofan 要的就是爷们.
<emodark> 23了吧，不太管这个
<ofan> 这么巧，我也是爷们
<emodark> 还有别的频道可以进去玩么？
<lpy`> JOIN gaoji
<imadper> lpy`: /join #gaoji
<emodark> 。。。。不好这口。。。
<liemehoc> http://code.bulix.org/f5brzc-82951     编译osmocombb错误，什么原因
<icesword> 大家辛苦了
<icesword> 有人吗
<kk> icesword, 点点点. ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 8.09天
<liemehoc> http://code.bulix.org/fb9u0k-82952    使用的PKGBUILD
<icesword> 请问这里有东北狗在么
<imadper> icesword: stop!
<icesword> 东北狗你好
<imadper> icesword: dont be rude.
<icesword> 河南人怒肏东北狗 不客气
<imadper> iPeipei: 在?
<icesword> 北京人怒干东北婊子
<icesword> 东北娘们到处卖淫
<icesword> 东北狗不知道都是谁的种
<icesword> 简称东北狗比
<imadper> icesword: 孩子, 洗洗睡吧.
<sunjun> imadper: test
<imadper> sunjun: 干嘛??
<imadper> sunjun: 你不用bot test? 找我干嘛?!
<sunjun> imadper:  潍坊轻工业学院放假了吗？
<imadper> sunjun: 函授, 无所谓房价否.
<zhile> 什么房价
<onlylove> 放假
<zhile> fuck
<GAE_GFW> 各位大大，为什么用gae，google play下裁不了ny times?
<GAE_GFW> 现在方校长技术实力大涨，如何科学上网？
<imadper> GAE_GFW: ofan 有卖vpn/ssh
<zhile> 你是台湾人？
<GAE_GFW> 我知道用vps可以，但要花钱
<imadper> GAE_GFW: 花钱的, 才稳定.
<jzmer> imadper: 你为什么叫他主席？
<imadper> jzmer: 我三年多前来这里的时候, 大家就叫他主席了... 金三胖子的头像嘛
<jzmer> irc什么时候来的头像……
<maplebeats> GAE_GFW, 不花钱你就想对抗伟大的GOV？
<maplebeats> jzmer, 论坛。。。
<zhile> 有老外没
<zhile> 有台湾的没
<maplebeats> zhile, 找老外，隔壁去找
<jzmer> GAE_GFW: 把方校长干掉，然后逃进美领馆
<onlylove> jzmer: 现在不仅方校长……复旦也有人在搞
<zhile> 隔壁是哪儿
<imadper> zhile: join #ubuntu
<jzmer> 反正干掉名单上的人，然后躲进美领馆，然后一切ok
<jarod_ch_> 中国很多理工大学都参与研制了　中国的华为和美国的思科也提供了硬件
<zhile> 老外不说中文
<jarod_ch_> 原先网上有一份名单
<onlylove> 不仅仅是思科，还有很多审查设备厂商
<jzmer> gist 上不有 吗？
<zhile> 啥
<jzmer> 硬件提供者无罪
<maplebeats> zhile, 你又要找老外，又要老外说中文，你要干啥？
<onlylove> 而且这些设备都是米国的
<jarod_ch_> 据说对　ipV6没用？
<jzmer> 枪无罪，人有罪
<imadper> maplebeats: 可能他的专业是对外汉语.
<maplebeats> 思科好像不提供了吧
<jarod_ch_> 助纣为虐　
<zhile> 她妈的
<zhile> 美中就要开战了
<jarod_ch_> 那方校长也算是一把枪而已
<maplebeats> zhile, 开战？你去打？
<jzmer> 美军快点来解放中国劳苦大众吧
<zhile> 要你们这帮死读书的有什么用
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 干掉一个方校长，会站起千千万万个方校长一类的人……的保镖。
<jzmer> 然后我第一个倒戈
<jarod_ch_> 省省吧　中国多少高官的妻女在美国　他们才不会动武呢
 * imadper 审查肯定要cpu 难道intel有罪? 方滨兴一个人能有这权利审查全国? 这么重要的事情, 是十年前就确定下来的, 都快成基本方针了, 就算没有方校长, 也是一样的.
<maplebeats> 求美军快来吧
<jzmer> 那帮人有多少 lobby 的 power？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用武力对抗军队没有什么希望。
<GAE_GFW> 听说墙倒了，天朝就不再轮回了？
<maplebeats> 这种事，还是我们习总说了算了
<jarod_ch_> 当年28军还抗命呢　当兵的不是人啊
<jzmer> 磨洋工是我们伟大光荣的传统，方校长拒绝磨洋工就是有罪。而且方校长是人，不是东西。
 * imadper 在一个非加密/所有信息都保存在公开网络上的聊天室里面说这些也没意思. 
<jarod_ch_> 今天资讯的传播速度不是当年
<archl> 爱
<GAE_GFW> 我宁愿把墙推了，也不愿花钱买ssh
<maplebeats> archl, 你爱谁
<imadper> GAE_GFW: 别说空话.
<archl> maplebeats: 呃。都爱。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有墙之前，都轮回了多少代了？
 * imadper 这个房间里, 最爱 archl .
<jarod_ch_> 墙对ipV6　也有用？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 想想 64 。
 * archl 抱抱 imadper
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我只寄希望与于共产党内部分裂。
<maplebeats> imadper, gaoji
 * archl 抱抱 maplebeats
<imadper> maplebeats: gaoji
<jzmer> 墙推倒了也没多大用，关键是让那帮人死绝
 * archl 抱抱 lainme
<maplebeats> imadper, 其实archl等的就是这个时候
<jarod_ch_> http://www.21ccom.net/articles/sxwh/shsc/article_2013010474209.html
<kk> jarod_ch_ 啥, ⇪ 赵鼎新：当今中国会不会发生革命？_共识网
<archl> maplebeats: 呃。
 * imadper 打土豪分田地. 现在真心买不起房了.. 就算买了, 也就70年使用权. 
<archl> imadper: 西边有地
<maplebeats> imadper, 土豪有军队，你打得过么
<imadper> maplebeats: 没文化.
<imadper> maplebeats: 打土豪分田地, 是当时土匪答应我们的.
<jzmer> 是共匪
<maplebeats> imadper, 问题是土匪现在叫土豪
<archl> imadper: ...从来不会道歉的是谁啊？
<jzmer> 而且也有部分官军
<archl> 这个世界从来不道歉的是那个团体？
<jzmer> 是共产党
<archl> 。。。
<jarod_ch_> 这种东西还要讲么
<archl> 谁 把 jzmer 踢了。。。
<jarod_ch_> 人尽皆知
<zhile> 把那些贪官全杀光
 * maplebeats 这两天有op的人都在哪里去了
<archl> zhile:  你疯了。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 当年就是因为土匪说了, 一起分了田地, 我们才帮土匪打土豪的.
<zhile> 贪官的老婆拉出来轮奸
<maplebeats> 城管呢
<maplebeats> roylez, 城管
<jarod_ch_> 8000w党徒的流氓团伙么
<jzmer> archl: 这不算 polity
<archl> gfrog: 蛙儿。
<imadper> archl: ?? 啥?
<archl> jzmer:  jarod_ch_ 叫是没用的。
<imadper> archl: 不知道...
 * maplebeats 谁给我好处我跟谁
<archl> imadper: 哦。
<GAE_GFW> 不加密，记录公开，但我们所说的都没有违反宪法，也不会被劳教，关键是这里我有发言的权利
 * archl 不管好处不好处。。。
<archl> GAE_GFW: 。。。别连累 freenode 被封。
<imadper> GAE_GFW: 关键是你不配让国安局的人费力气把你叫过去喝茶.
<maplebeats> GAE_GFW, 扯淡
<maplebeats> GAE_GFW, 还宪法
<jzmer> 有 cloak 行了，只要 freenode 不被共产国际占领就行。
<archl> jzmer: 切。我就是共产国际的 。 :_
<imadper> jzmer: 有clock就行了? 天真.
<jzmer> 只要还有shell，他们就休想封掉freenode
<jzmer> 就算封掉一个，这里的server是分布式的
<archl> ....
<jzmer> 可以让他们试试看
<archl> sourceforge 是不是分布的。。。
<jzmer> 不错，所以至今我们仍然可以去 mirror 直接下东西
<imadper> jzmer: 我们不配让他们关注. 而且这个房间较少讨论政治问题. 这才是这里存活下来的原因. 别再说空话了.
 * maplebeats 算了，大家散了吧，让他们自己自娱自乐。。。
 * imadper 好好的一个gaoji房间, 让你们变成政治相关的房间了, 没意思了
<zhile> 哈哈
<maplebeats> imadper, 还不是你，搞什么双性恋
<imadper> GAE_GFW: 你先想办法呼吁释放刘晓波先生.
<maplebeats> imadper, 一点也不专一
<imadper> maplebeats: 恩, 你专一的gaoji.
<imadper> maplebeats: 你真棒.
<jzmer> 我可以暂时不说话，但是要记住，政治无处不在，无孔不入。在现在，政治仍然在影响着我们，直接影响着。
 * imadper 终于恢复gaoji话题了. 
<chendy> 上irc的人太少，人家根本不管你的。
<maplebeats> imadper,  （╯‵□′）╯︵┴─┴
<imadper> jzmer: 不, 你随便说, 国安局的人懒得找你.
 * imadper 说句大话就成英雄了?
<jzmer> 我说了哪句空话，哪句大话了？
<imadper> 只要还有shell，他们就休想封掉freenode
<jzmer> 设算什么话？为什么？
<archl> 。。。
<jzmer> s/设/这
<imadper> 因为, 就算有shell, 他们依然可以很轻松封掉fn.
<jzmer> 但是我们一样上 freenode
<jarod_ch_> 这个irc太小众了　没有太大影响力　没功夫封你
<jzmer> 根本没有影响。
<imadper> jzmer: 说了, 不是他们没有能力, 是我们不配让他们封.
<jzmer> 除非他们立法
<jzmer> 禁止一切加密链接
 * imadper 我擦, 海底光纤在他们手里, 有啥组织不了的? 
<jzmer> 然后彻底贯彻
<jarod_ch_> GFW立法了么？
<archl> 。。。
<jarod_ch_> 天真
<jzmer> 不过这样他们那边会爆掉
<archl> 要灵活
 * pity DON'T FEED THE TROLL!
<imadper> pity: :-)
<imadper> pity: 早.
<jzmer> as if someone is a troll
<pity> imadper: :)
<imadper> jzmer: 没读懂你的英文...
<imadper> jzmer: 麻烦说下英文...
<imadper> jzmer: 错了, 麻烦说下中文...
<jarod_ch_> 巨人的意思？
 * jzmer nudges pity for translation.
<imadper> jarod_ch_: .... 你这翻译太邪乎了..
<jarod_ch_> 所以啊
<jarod_ch_> troll2
<jarod_ch_> n.
<jarod_ch_> 1.(北欧传说中的)侏儒;巨人[C]
<pity> imadper: 知道怎么验证公钥和私钥是否匹配吗？
<jarod_ch_> troll2
<jarod_ch_> 名复: trolls
<jarod_ch_> [trәul]
<jarod_ch_> troll1
<jarod_ch_> vt.
<jarod_ch_> 1.以宏亮声音唱
<jarod_ch_> 2.轮唱
<jarod_ch_> 3.使转动
<jarod_ch_> 4.在船后拉饵钓(鱼);拖曳(饵、钓等)
<jarod_ch_> vi.
<jarod_ch_> 1.参加轮唱
<jarod_ch_> 2.宏亮地唱
<jzmer> 所以啊，我从来不对这个国家的人抱任何希望。
 * pity 今天城管不在，我还是抽烟去了……
<archl> jzmer jarod_ch_ 你们俩这么有空，帮我翻译词典去。
<archl> http://wordnet.cherrot.com/ 来
<kk> archl 啥, ⇪ (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet []
<jzmer> 等着吧，哪一天反华会更甚反犹。
<jarod_ch_> archl: 凭什么　你长得好看　还是菊花漂亮啊？
<archl> freeflying: 给我 op 玩玩吧。
<maplebeats> 城管些都死哪去了
<jarod_ch_> 哪个网页没法在chrome下正常运行
<imadper> freeflying: 恩, 给 archl 一个吧, 你那些op好多总不在.
<imadper> pity: 抱歉, 干没注意看...
<imadper> pity: 我帮你查查吧.
<archl> jarod_ch_:  哦。 chromium 23 正常呢。
<jarod_ch_> 24不行
<jarod_ch_> 用了什么java插件
<imadper> archl: fx18表示正常无压力.
<imadper> pity: 比叫不好搜索...
<archl> imadper:  也谢谢 - 如果有空也帮忙翻译吧。
<imadper> archl: 在看那个网站.
 * leyle 啊，我要疯了，无线老是掉线，明明连接上的，却完全没有链接，必须要重启机器才能连接上网络
<leyle> 12.04  ubuntu   intel n6200
<jarod_ch_> 弄个电力猫　
<pity> imadper: 哦，我两台电脑上都生成了同一邮箱的密钥对，之前一直好好的，今天在 Mac 上 git push 时突然要我输入密码了
<pity> imadper: 我查了，这两个密钥对的公钥都传到 github 上了
<pity> imadper: 指纹都对
<imadper> pity: 恩, 不过, 你生成的公钥, 应该不会有错吧?
<pity> imadper: 所以我想看看 Mac 上的私钥是不是和 github 上的公钥不配对了
<leyle> Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200  这个王看
<leyle> 网卡
<leyle> 尼玛 这个还说认证了这个机器，http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7305/
<pity> imadper: 公钥没错的，我现在是无法验证这个私钥和公钥是否配对
<imadper> archl: 为什么总提示我, 密码设置的有问题?
<leyle> I can confirm this bug on a Lenovo X201s; disabling N-support resolved it.
<archl> imadper: 你设置了什么样的密码？好像限制很多。。。
<archl> imadper: 以前我找 cherrot 维护的，最近他很忙。
 * archl 对那些其实不懂。
<maplebeats> archl, 维护啥
<imadper> archl: 全小写字母.
<archl> maplebeats:   http://wordnet.cherrot.com/
<kk> archl 啥, ⇪ (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet []
<archl> imadper: 呃。会出错？
<maplebeats> archl, 看不懂呃。。
<gfrog> archl: 哈？
<archl> maplebeats: 就是帮忙为英英词典wordnet添加汉语注释 cc gfrog
<leyle> 爽了，disable n模式，就可以了
<leyle> 撸起来。
<archl> imadper: 不知道怎么回事。。。我翻翻以前记录
<gfrog> archl: 。。。
 * archl 抱抱 gfrog  刚才不是这样的，不过刚才叫你的原因已经消失了
<gfrog> archl: ...
<archl> imadper: 呃。看样子很麻烦呢。不知道网站密码系统怎么搞的。
<archl> gfrog:  蛙人还在工作？
 * pity 晕，估计当时在这台电脑上生成密钥对时加了密码了，这密码我给忘了……
<abine> ？
<abine> 快快用密码管理工具管理你所有的密码
<pity> abine: 没事儿，我废弃那个密钥对，重新生成好了，或者用 ubuntu 上的密钥对也行
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 是吧
<abine> 我发现我这个系统可以自动番茄
<abine> 奇怪了
<abine> 可以上推
<abine> 不用连接VPN
<abine> 怪事来着
<abine> 难道是误打误撞之间给打通了网络的奇经八脉
<jzmer> ipv6吧
<abine> 没有
<abine> 我笔记本上的系统就可以连接的
<abine> 台式机上的就要连接VPN
<abine> 我笔记本上的VPN老连接不了
<abine> http://instagram.com/p/VMSQOwIhDE/
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ Photo by tualatrix • Instagram
<abine> 快来看这个是干嘛用的
<maplebeats> abine, 体育器材
<abine> ///？？
<abine> 这个也是够简陋的吧
<abine> 我还以为是用来辗米用的呢
<abine> 做年糕用的那种
<abine> http://instagram.com/p/U-bdY6ohGJ/
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ Photo by tualatrix • Instagram
<cowmile> 请教各位大神的问题
<cowmile> 为什么字体文件在nautilus下打开是乱码 而在正常kubuntu下打开正常呢？
<cowmile> 如wingding.ttf
<cowmile> 已经google好长时间了。。。未解决啊。。。
<abine> http://instagram.com/p/VIyb1hO11b/
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ Photo by xiang0066 • Instagram
<maplebeats> cowmile, 这和文件管理器没关系吧
<abine> 吃货来啦
<abine> 那是文件的名字是不同的编码
<abine> 所以会有乱码
<abine> 你重新命名一下
<abine> 类似mp3是乱码最多的
<cowmile> 但不是全部的，其他的就可以，就这个文件不可以
<abine> 就是因为那个歌曲的ID编码有问题
<abine> 那个文件的名字有问题啊
<abine> 你这个文件一般是在别的系统生成的
<abine> 就会这样了
<cowmile> 这个问题是在配置conky时出现的问题
<abine> 因为他用的和你现在用的编码不一样
<cowmile> 这个文件是配置conky时生成的
<abine> 字库编码
<cowmile> 恩 好的 我再看一下
<abine> 在ubuntu上也有的软件是无法正常显示中文
<cowmile> 谢谢您
<abine> http://instagram.com/p/T8FfLeO11D/
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ Photo by xiang0066 • Instagram
<abine> 蟹黄汤包
<cowmile> 在ubuntu下软件乱码问题 从未碰到过，每次只要安装好字库就可以了
<abine> 吃货的的最爱
<abine> 饺子来了
<abine> http://instagram.com/p/S9ZVmHOWnM/
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ Photo by kevinzhow • Instagram
<cleamoon> abine, 怎么上萝莉了？饺子呢？
<abine> http://instagram.com/p/R6iow3OWo_/
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ Photo by kevinzhow • Instagram
<abine> 吃了
<abine> 来啦
<abine> 饺子来了
<abine> 客官你来晚了
<abine> 过年回家一定要亲手包几个饺子
<cleamoon> abine, ......前两个没吃过不做评论，饺子的质量可相当一般呀...
<abine> 吃了才知道呢
<abine> 哈
<abine> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM1MDIzMjA4.html
<cleamoon> abine, 不，真的一般...光看其实就能看出来...
<abine> ///
<abine> 哦
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 普通人家做的
<abine> 外形一般吧
<abine> 没有店里那么讲究的
<cleamoon> abine, 哦，可能吧...我现在对什么是普通人家的饭有点没常识...家里有大厨嘴就比较刁....
<abine> 幸福的孩子
<cleamoon> 还好吧，家人是做什么的都有好处。当然我还是觉得有做厨师的家人很好
<abine> 那是肯定的啦
<abine> 厨师可不是白叫的
<abine> LOL
<abine> 我猜你比较苗条了
<abine> 哈
<cleamoon> 是呀，水平真的差很远
<abine> 那么挑食
<abine> 肯定吃不胖
<abine> 的
<abine> 回家一定要做饺子
<cleamoon> 我比 “窖” 苗条
<abine> 啥都不弄了
<abine> 不上网了
<cleamoon> .....
<abine> 就弄饺子
<abine> 过年就要变着花样吃
<abine> 不然，对不住肚子
<cleamoon> 我们家春节都吃春卷...
<abine> 里面那几条菜青虫
<abine> 是油炸的么‘
<abine> 太上火了
<piggybox> 春卷过年吃？好奇怪
<abine> 那你们吃啥
<abine> 过年你们吃啥
<abine> 我们是杀鸡哦
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我们是杀年猪
<piggybox> 去饭店吃一顿
<abine> 去饭店啊
<abine> 城里的都去饭店吧
<abine> 我们都在家里自己张罗饭菜的
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 老爸杀鸡，我们帮忙生火烧热水
<cleamoon> 不油炸呀，米粉六鲜春卷~很清淡呢
<abine> 老妈包粽子
<cleamoon> abine, 杀多少鸡？
<abine> 不油炸，那是蒸么
<abine> 杀一只吧
<abine> 是自己家里养的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 想吃瘦肉丸子和鱼糕了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还有香肠。
<abine> 哦
<abine> 香肠啊
<abine> 晕倒
<abine> 你怎么吃那些啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 准确的说是腊肠
<abine> 那些有很多防腐材料吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没有啊！
<cleamoon> abine, 皮是煮的，馅是拌的，基本没用多少火
<abine> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 腊肠和腊肉差不多呢！
<cleamoon> abine, 一只够吃吗？
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 不光是吃鸡啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 真心想吃腊肠了。唉！
<abine> 一只鸡也是够吃的啦
<abine> 还有其他菜啊
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 自己做呀
<cleamoon> abine, ......你们饭量真小
<abine> 记得，有一年我们杀了一头猪
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 老家的过年菜肴，几乎年年都差不多。但是都吃得很愉快。
<abine> 挂起来制成腊肉了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我们家以前年年杀猪的
<abine> 好香啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 腊肉神马的最有爱了～
<piggybox> 小时候爷爷会做湖南腊肉，用烟熏的那种
<abine> 想吃肉了，就拿刀去割
<cleamoon> piggybox, 那个很好吃
<abine> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 青椒炒腊肉，我现在都想吃～
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 可惜在广州的腊肉感觉没老家的好吃
<cleamoon> abine, 在瑞典我们就吃猪头了，巨便宜，一个整个的猪头约30RMB
<abine> 青蒜蓉炒腊肉
<BigOne> abine 你工资要到了?
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<abine> BigOne: 还没呢
<piggybox> 不过后来搬家就没办法做了，需要很大一个烤炉，而且烟制造得太多，有一次邻居都报火警了
<abine> 明天吧
<abine> 明天应该可以拿到了
<abine> 老板的心情好
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 广州腊肉得会做才好吃
<BigOne> 好吧，今年回家有啥好吃的
<abine> 准备弄饺子
<piggybox> 广式腊肉？是叉烧那种？
<abine> 哈哈
<cleamoon> piggybox, 他应该说的是比较干的那种
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广式腊肠我也吃不惯。我们老家做腊肠是不用酒精的。
<BigOne> abine 不能换点别的？
<abine> 换别的啥？
<abine> 包粽子有了
<abine> 老妈包粽子
<abine> 杀鸡有了
<abine> 草鱼
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我们老家做腊肠放陈皮。熏起来很香
<abine> 哦
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 广州也有不放酒精的吧......
<BigOne> 蛋饺？
<abine> 你们在哪里啊？
<abine> 韭菜馅的
<BigOne> abine me?
<abine> 饺子
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我湖北的
<abine> 我说UbuntuTalk 00时29分51秒
<abine> [Ein] 在哪里
<BigOne> abine 可以吃番茄馅的
<abine> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 老家湖北荆州。现居广州
<abine> 酸哦
<cleamoon> abine, 你老家在哪里？
<abine> 哦
<abine> 广西
<abine> 你们吃鱼生片么？
<piggybox> 生鱼片？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没吃过生鱼片
<abine> 嗯
<piggybox> 吃
<abine> 草鱼或者鲤鱼制作的
<abine> 鲜美哦
<abine> 不过，有危险
<cleamoon> abine, 广西，怪不得吃那些
<piggybox> 没吃过河鱼做的。。。
 * BigOne 睡觉去了，和各位说晚安
<cleamoon> abine, 我们吃寿司，生鱼片不太爱吃
<piggybox> 安
<abine> 按
<cleamoon> 安
<abine> 那个是日本的
<abine> 哈
<cleamoon> 是呀
<abine> 日本的鱼生叫刺身
<BigOne> abine 祝你明天讨薪成功
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 生鱼片得吃瑞士出产的深海鱼片。
<piggybox> 瑞士产那个？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 全程冷链运输的。质量有保障
<abine> ///
<piggybox> 瑞典倒是产的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好吧，可能是我搞混了。。。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 我们吃的都是挪威产的...
<abine> 瑞士？山国啊
<abine> 嘿嘿
<cleamoon> 瑞典三文鱼禁止捕捞
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 为啥
<cleamoon> 只能养殖，但是没地，就从挪威买了
<cleamoon> abine, 保护动物
<abine> 嗯
<piggybox> 是么，宜家里的烟熏三文鱼原来不是那里产的
<cleamoon> 我知道的似乎就只有麻雀不是保护动物
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 难道老鼠也成保护动物了
<cleamoon> 中国宜家卖的很可能是日本的
<abine> 日本的核污染
<BigOne> cleamoon: 家鼠也保护？
<abine> LOL
<cleamoon> abine, 没老鼠......太冷，活不了.....
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广州倒是老鼠成灾了。
<abine> 谁说哦的
<piggybox> 啥都保护，人就不用吃肉了
<abine> 北极那里都有老鼠的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 茶餐厅里都有老鼠窜
<cleamoon> ab
<abine> 在雪下面都有老鼠活动
<abine> 你看BBC的记录片就看到了
<cleamoon> abine, 那是旅鼠，旅鼠是保护动物
<cleamoon> piggybox, 野生的保护，养殖的随便吃
<abine> 那些北极狐就吃那些老鼠
<cleamoon> abine, 我们这里只有不到100只狐狸......
<piggybox> 旅鼠是世界上已知的所有动物中繁殖力最强的，它们一年能生7－8胎，每胎可生12个幼崽，而且只需20多天，幼崽即可成熟，并且开始生育
<piggybox> 。。。
<abine> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我在惠州还看到有人晒老鼠肉。
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 你们吃过老鼠肉么？
<abine> 很好吃哦
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没
<piggybox> 没
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不敢吃
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 虽然广州有地方吃的
<abine> 超好吃
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 猫也有吃得
<abine> 要野生的老鼠，看皮毛光亮健康的才能吃的
<abine> 家鼠太脏不能吃
<abine> 野生的老鼠吃的都是比较新鲜的食物
<cleamoon> 斯德哥尔摩最好的就是没有蟑螂~
<abine> 黑暗的地方就有了
<abine> 蟑螂最恐怖了
<abine> 繁殖最快
<cleamoon> 关键是蟑螂太恶心
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 蟑螂可以用来钓鱼
<abine> 嘿嘿
<cleamoon> 我们这里最贵的肉是鹿肉......
<abine> 特别是用来钓塘角鱼
<cleamoon> 吊沙丁鱼不需要饵
<abine> 这里没有那种
<cleamoon> 沙丁是海鱼吧？
<abine> 我们夏天的时候，去水库钓鱼
<abine> 是啊
<cleamoon> 哦
<abine> 用玉米钓
<abine> 太过瘾了
<cleamoon> 中国水库已经没什么鱼了.....
<abine> 我们这里的水库有啊
<abine> 小水库
<cleamoon> 吊的什么鱼？
<cleamoon> 哦
<abine> 鲤鱼
<cleamoon> 北京水库基本空了
<cleamoon> 鲤鱼.....那还不错呀
<abine> 那些鲤鱼比较苗条
<abine> 因为在野外都没有那么肥的
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 肉质非常的鲜美
<cleamoon> 那很好呀
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 唉，，
<abine> 我们去钓好多次
<abine> 后来，有一天，人家不准去钓了
<abine> 说那些鱼是他们放养的
<abine> LOL
<cleamoon> .......
<cleamoon> LOL
<abine> 那天我们带了一张拦江网
<abine> 的
<abine> 只收获一点就回来了
<cleamoon> 没被人抓住就不错了
<microcai> http://microcai.org/ 下面加了 weibo 滚动
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<abine> ，他们只是远远喊话而已
<abine> 没过来
<abine> 我们也不知道这水库有人养鱼啊
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 我们带了吃的，还有喝的饮料，酒
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 当是去度假而已
<abine> 钓鱼只是消遣
<abine> 钓得的鱼都送人了
<cleamoon> .....好吧
<abine> 钓鱼就是过瘾
<cleamoon> 在北京会被罚钱的...
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 那是荒山野岭的
<abine> 他也不敢过来吧
<abine> 我们几个人呢
<cleamoon> abine, 我觉得钓沙丁鱼最过瘾...一钩5-6条~
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 哦
<cleamoon> 哦.......
<abine> 沙丁鱼主要是用来做罐头吧？
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 应该是成群的
<abine> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTc2MDYzMjcy.html
<abine> 你那里能访问这个网址么
<abine> 应该可以吧？
<cleamoon> 成群的，非常非常多
<cleamoon> 能播放
<abine> 用个网去捞得了
<cleamoon> 一下午钓了5kg
<abine> LOL
<abine> 不用钓
<cleamoon> 用网违法.....
<abine> 要交钱么
<abine> 钓鱼的话？
<cleamoon> 再说网子扔下去我不能保证拽的上来
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] https://dl.dropbox.com/u/78660365/12120162.jpg  刚掉线了
<cleamoon> 不叫钱
<abine> 我们那里也有个天堂水库，可以随便钓，也是不准用网
<abine> 从来没有干过的，里面的鲤鱼很大
<abine> 有人捉的一条12斤多
<cleamoon> 好长的视频.....
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 是个节目来的
<abine> 就是你最爱的春卷哦
<cleamoon> 我们这里有的鱼不许钓的...比如特别大的鱼
<cleamoon> abine, .....我最喜欢吃面
<abine> 那鱼要吃了怎么办？
<abine> LOL
<abine> 大鱼吃了钩怎么办？
<cleamoon> abine, 用什么吊杆有规定
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 我们那里没规定
<cleamoon> 掉上来放了呗.....
<abine> 但是也是很难钓得到的
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 我们这里最多的就是那种外来的泰国捻鱼了
<abine> 到处有
<abine> 几乎是泛滥成灾了
<abine> 捉到的都是这种鱼
<cleamoon> 鲶鱼很好吃呀
<abine> 其他的小鱼都被这种鱼吃了
<abine> 问题是，这种鱼不好吃
<abine> 本地的野生鲶鱼才好吃
<abine> 这是入侵的外来物种
<abine> 繁殖很快，适应环境能力极强
<cleamoon> ......四处似乎都是鲶鱼入侵
<abine> 还有其他的物种，比如福寿螺
<abine> 这个才是恐怖
<abine> 在我们这里已经形成灾难了
<cleamoon> 福寿螺可以吃呀
<abine> 一夜之间可以把田里的秧苗都吃光了
<abine> 你吃过福寿螺？？？
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 是可以吃
<cleamoon> .......福寿螺还吃苗呐
<abine> 但是，你吃的完么。成千上万的
<cleamoon> 吃的玩吧.....不行喂猫
<abine> 我们拿来喂鸭子
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 鸭子喜欢吃
<abine> 或者用来喂鲤鱼
<abine> 鲤鱼喜欢吃小螺
<cleamoon> ......那都吃不完？
<abine> 福寿螺炒是很好吃的
<abine> 问题是这个繁殖太快了
<abine> 另外，到了大螺，那些鱼就吃不了它们了
<cleamoon> .......
<abine> 因为他们的外壳太硬太大了
<cleamoon> 吃，吃死算
<abine> 嗯
<cleamoon> 撒剧毒
<abine> 现在就是用药啊
<cleamoon> 往田里扔肉毒杆菌
<abine> 结果，螺死了，其他有益的小动物也死了
<abine> 小青蛙，小鱼
<abine> 小蟹子
<abine> 都灭绝了
<abine> 这才是最恐怖的地方
<cleamoon> 死就死了吧......
<abine> 以前田头的水坑都有不少的小鱼哦
<cleamoon> 是呀
<abine> 读书放学后，提个水桶就可以去捉鱼了
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 现在连蝌蚪都没用
<abine> 没有
<abine> 最多就是蚊的幼虫
<abine> 因为没有鱼了
<abine> 蚊子的天敌就少了
<abine> 蚊子泛滥
<abine> 进入一个恶性循环
<cleamoon> 吃蚊子........
<abine> 这些都是一些好事者引进回来的
<abine> 原来的东西才是好的
<cleamoon> 就是穷，人们才这样呀
<abine> 嗯
<cleamoon> 钱都交了税了
<cleamoon> 剩下的就只剩下不计后果的挣钱了
<abine> 现在养猪养鸡都是吃饲料
<abine> LOL这样其实是把饲料快速转变成肉而已
<abine> 饲料的味道是神马样子，吃起来就是神马样子
<onlylove> cleamoon: 实际上麻雀也是保护动物
<cleamoon> 饲料是怎么做的呢？
<cleamoon> onlylove, 我们这里不是。太多了.....
<onlylove> cleamoon: 二级的
<abine> 饲料是用玉米，添加鱼粉之类的东西
<abine> 药物
<abine> 激素
<abine> 等等
<cleamoon> onlylove, 那是中国
<cleamoon> abine, .......好恐怖
<abine> 鬼才知道饲料里面都弄了什么东西在里
<abine> 面
<onlylove> cleamoon: 你现在不在中国？
<abine> 你应该看到肯德基的报道了吧
<abine> 那些鸡
<cleamoon> onlylove, 不在
<abine> 都是打针吃抗生素长大的
<abine> 快速长大的鸡
<cleamoon> abine, 懒得看了......反正我不太想回去吃东西了
<abine> 嘿嘿
<cleamoon> 中国的鸡很次呀.....但是鸡肉味非常重，不知道加什么了......
<abine> 添加剂
<cleamoon> .......
<abine> 牛肉都能造假
<abine> 用猪肉做成牛肉卖
<abine> 神奇吧
<abine> 还有人造鸡蛋
<abine> LOL
<abine> 现在吃的鸡蛋都没有小时候吃的鸡蛋味道
<cleamoon> 人造鸡蛋那个我看到过
<abine> 象吃塑料一样
<cleamoon> 嗯
<abine> 家里有母鸡生的鸡蛋
<abine> 老爸老妈都吃不完
<abine> 等我回去就弄煎蛋吃
<abine> 水煮蛋
<cleamoon> 那不错呀
<abine> 别浪费了
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 好像就我们两个在说吃的
<abine> 其他人都睡着了吧？
<abine> 明天要回家了
<abine> 我睡不着
<abine> 好多行李
<cleamoon> 不是吧
<cleamoon> 只是都去吃饭了而已~
<cleamoon> 回家多长时间？
<onlylove> 一点半了，吃宵夜啊
<cleamoon> 吃吧
<abine> 一整天啊
<abine> 比如今天早上坐车
<abine> 要到明天下午才到家
<cleamoon> .......好长
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 坐飞机的话，75分钟
<cleamoon> 也挺长的
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 坐飞机的话，觉得耳朵痛的要命
<abine> 我坐过几次，都是耳朵疼的要死
<abine> 特别是要降落的时候
<abine> 感觉耳朵快要涨了
<abine> 聋了
<abine> 甚至连自己说的声音都听不到
<cleamoon> 我也有过一次，不知道为什么
<abine> 主要是飞机内的气压变化太快
<abine> 耳朵里面的空气压力和飞机里面的空气压力不一样
<abine> 有压力差
<cleamoon> 不应该这样呀
<abine> 感冒鼻子塞了就会这样
<cleamoon> 哦
<abine> 空姐有的就会因为这个得中耳炎
<abine> 你看宇航员为什么要挑选皮肤比较好的，没有疤痕的
<abine> 就是怕那些疤痕在太空的压力差环境中爆裂
<abine> 小小的伤痕都可能引发严重的后果
<cleamoon> 哦
<cleamoon> 真恐怖
<abine> 潜水员也是有这样的危险
<abine> 比如潜水员在很深的水下工作长时间了
<abine> 是不能马上浮出水面的
<abine> 那样，会因为身体无法适应压力变化过快带来的不良反应
<cleamoon> 哦
<abine> 他们需要在一个减压水仓内
<abine> 逐步减少压力
<abine> 直到压力和水面上的大气压力相同
<cleamoon> 看来咱们身体不好的就好好在家宅着吧
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 高原反应也是类似这样的
<abine> 有些人到了高原地区，会很难受
<abine> 因为那里的空气稀薄，压力比较小
<abine> 氧气也少
<cleamoon> 高原一般得5000m以上吧？
<piggybox> 飞机起飞降落的时候嚼口香糖可以对付这个问题
<abine> 嗯3000米以上
<abine> 是啊，我当时就是带了水
<abine> 不停的做吞咽动作
<abine> 可以缓解一下
<cleamoon> abine, 没水怎么办.....
<abine> 叫空姐帮忙拿啊
<abine> 飞机上有开水的
<abine> 我是在侯机厅的店里买的
<abine> 那里的东西已经过了安检
<abine> 可以直接带到飞机上
<abine> 机场的东西都是很贵的
<cleamoon> 短程的飞机不给水喝
<JohnNightley> Hi 有人在吗
<abine> 有啊
<abine> 短程的话，自己坚持咯
<abine> 很快就降落了
<alvin_rxg> 没有信用卡，怎么买这货？  http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: ODROID | Hardkernel
<alvin_rxg> 哦，有 paypal..
<alvin_rxg> 这个……邮费这么贵。。。  http://uploadpie.com/R4J3f
<alvin_rxg> 119 U.S. dollars = 87.4100191 Euros
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 元芳你怎么看？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 买他干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 买来玩。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 买pi呗
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: pi 性能太差了。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 多买几个，弄个超级电脑
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> 价格上 3个 pi 等于 1 个odriod。。性能上就差好多了… odriod 是4核 arm...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 或者直接买个2手电脑
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 算运费了吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 没地儿放…
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 不算，运费 30 美元
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 加上运费就差不多 87€
<cleamoon> 挺贵的
<alvin_rxg> pi 算上运费的话… 呃……
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, pi从amazon uk买呀
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 也要运费的吧？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 要呀
<alvin_rxg> 多少？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=mk_sss_dp_1?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200039400&pop-up=1
<alvin_rxg> £25
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这不是更贵么？。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .......确实
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: pi 才£35 左右，运费还要 £25.。
<cleamoon> 关键还是买那个具体做什么用
<cleamoon> 如果没什么特别的还是算了...
<cleamoon> 不过也可以当一个家用vps买...
<alvin_rxg> 随便玩，主要是共享数据吧。。。现在在笔记本开 ftp 啥的比较麻烦。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 顺便拿那些针脚去控制些东西。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 比如？你有多少东西需要控制呀...
<alvin_rxg> 木有…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......所以
<piggybox> 支持文件共享的话不如买个nas
<cleamoon> piggybox, nas贵呀...
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> 真烦，学校里天天抗议啊？！。。。
<abine> 抗议啥
<alvin_rxg> abine: 校长下台。。。
<abine> 为毛啊
<abine> 校长贪污还是艳照了？
<abine> 或者包3奶了？
<alvin_rxg> abine: 校区改造完了，校长还让大家搬到破败的借来的别的学校的校区。。。
<abine> 哦
<abine> 那应该抗议
<abine> 坚决抗
<alvin_rxg> abine: 关你屁事。。。。
<abine> 我以为你也要抗议啊
<abine> 原来你不想抗议
<abine> LOL
<abine> 站错队伍了
<abine> 烧你
<alvin_rxg> abine: 这还涉及到上个月州里的选举啥的问题。。。咱怎么参与。。。
<abine> 哦
<abine> 该干嘛干嘛去
<abine> 你要买韩国的那板子？
<abine> 那个可以跑Ubuntu哦
<alvin_rxg> abine: 我知道啊。。
<abine> 可以直接订购
<abine> 在国内有人卖了
<abine> 1480
<abine> 包邮
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 我问过了
<abine> 要订货
<abine> 没有现货的
<abine> 大概两个星期拿到货
<alvin_rxg> 你妈 比官网直接买要贵
<abine> 肯定贵了
<alvin_rxg> 官方7天内出货
<abine> 国内的人要赚钱啊
<cleamoon> 赚得真黑
<abine> 不赚，谁干啊
<alvin_rxg> 原价换过来才不到800￥。。。。。。。。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 抗议可以照几张照片送到报社，赚点稿费
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 转职记者肯定出场了。。
<alvin_rxg> *专职
<abine> 嗯，要是那个官网支持支付宝付款的话，我早就买了
<alvin_rxg> 有 paypal
<abine> 我没贝宝帐号
<alvin_rxg> paypal 国际消费必须的…
<abine> 偶尔买而已
<abine> 没必要为了买这个弄个帐号
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不专职呀，就发几张照片
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那报社肯定要专职记者的。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 关键是没用....
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不一定吧...哪有那么多记者
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 拿它当路由，当数据中心，当远程服务器，当控制中心，当 ftp 服务器，当 blabla
<abine> alvin_rxg: 那个价钱可以买几个路由器了
<abine> LOL
<alvin_rxg> ..
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不需要路由，不需要数据中心，不需要远程服务器，不需要控制中心，不需要ftp服务器，不需要 blabla...........
<abine> 一个路由器才多少钱
<abine> 另外的钱可以买个PI
<abine> 可以买个X86的小主机了
<abine> 800块钱全搞定
<piggybox> 这块板子当服务器有点不安全吧，至少弄个外壳罩子防灰防电磁辐射
<cleamoon> 顺便防核辐射，防弹，防EMP，防骗
<abine> LOL
<abine> 要建立一个末日地堡？
<abine> 貌似2012的传说已经过去了
<cleamoon> abine, 可以战争呀，人都死光了也能留下自己下的A片
<abine> 给蚂蚁看么
<abine> 人都死光了
<abine> 留下A片给几万年以后的生物考古用
<abine> LOL
<alvin_rxg> abine: 路由器这边 60€
<abine> 黄金做的啊？
<abine> 太坑了吧？
<abine> 我买的一个最贵的才435
<abine> 三天线的双频路由器
<abine> 750M传输速率
<abine> 两个USB接口
<abine> 4个千兆LAN
<piggybox> 我的无线路由$50
<abine> 其他的便宜路由器才38块钱一个
<abine> 我买了3个
<abine> 这些路由器都支持无线网络桥接
<abine> 这是我最想要的功能了
<abine> 这样可以用多个无线路由器来桥接
<piggybox> 地方很大？
<abine> 实现信号的覆盖
<alvin_rxg> abine: 拿这3个你接了10公里的网络？
<abine> 6层楼啊
<abine> 3个路由器覆盖6层楼
<abine> 每层楼1200平方
<abine> 我装在走廊上
<abine> LOL
<alvin_rxg> 30*40 ?
<abine> 嗯差不多这样
<alvin_rxg> 还是 10 * 120 ?
<knownbad> 1*1200.
<alvin_rxg> abine: 那就覆盖范围来说是够用了。不知道有多少接入。。。多了还是很紧张吧？
<abine> 1400平方的占地
<alvin_rxg> 这边图书馆大概4、5十米一个无线路由
<abine> 就我自己的机器用而已
<abine> LOL
<abine> 我手机
<abine> 一个PI
<abine> 一个笔记本
<abine> 3台台式
<abine> 那些路由器都是隐藏起来的
<abine> 信号是没有广播SSID的
<alvin_rxg> abine: pi 插两个 wifi 天线，就可以路由了…
<abine> 只有我自己的设备能连接
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, kao.......你们干嘛用那么好的路由........我们学校每10m一个路由
<abine> pi对电量要求比较高
<alvin_rxg> abine: 5w...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我不知道是啥路由，都是双天线的
<abine> pi直接连接无线网卡，会死机的
<abine> 我试过了
<alvin_rxg> abine: odriod 可以接的…
<abine> 我现在就有好几个无线网卡
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 贴在墙上还有线？
<alvin_rxg> 还好当时没订 pi
<abine> odirod那个有6个USB接口了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 对呀，贴墙上的
<abine> 够用了
<abine> 不过，它的配件很贵啊
<alvin_rxg> abine: 2个够了，一个wifi，一个硬盘
<alvin_rxg> abine: 干嘛非得买它的呢？
<abine> PI接无线网卡，最好需要带独立电源的USB hub
<abine> 你配置的时候需要外接键盘鼠标啊
<alvin_rxg> 键盘需要，但鼠标？。。
<abine> 6个的话就不用另外买的USB hub了
<abine> PI是必须要买USB hub
<abine> 用来当作下载机的话
<abine> 必须买
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那似乎是很好的路由呢
<abine> 如果只是用来跑OPENELEC的话
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 多好呢？普通路由都能有至少50米的范围呀。。。
<abine> 啥都不用
<abine> 网线，加上HDMI线
<abine> 电源
<abine> SD卡就行了
<alvin_rxg> abine: 话题转移
<abine> ？
<alvin_rxg> abine: 咱就停留在买不买的问题上。后续都不是问题
<abine> 好吧，那就买那个韩国的
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<abine> 性能肯定等于4个pi了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我的就没有......也就5米.......
<abine> pi的处理器太弱了
<abine> 浏览网页满载了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: lol... 我的笔记本开的 8011g 都能到4楼了
<abine> 图形芯片还可艺
<alvin_rxg> abine: 果然还是要 4核 1.7GHz 的 arm 么？
<abine> 另外那个韩国的是armv7的指令
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我连楼道都做不到呀........
<abine> alvin_rxg: 或者你可以买个平板
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我的手机就经常拿到旁边洗手间去的呀。。。至少10米了。。
<abine> 拆出来，拿里面的主板来折腾
<abine> LOL
<alvin_rxg> abine: 平板要买的，不是现在
<alvin_rxg> abine: >.>
<abine> 其实那个韩国的就是一个平板的电路板配置了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 10m也许能有
<abine> 只是那个的接口比较丰富
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 802.11a ?
<abine> 我想，现在买一个1000块钱的平板，的性能都是比较好了
<alvin_rxg> abine: ppi?
<abine> ，pi可以做一些平板不能做的事情
<abine> 这点是蛮好的
<alvin_rxg> ?
<abine> 比如用pi来控制家里的电器
<abine> 抽水机
<alvin_rxg> tablet 也可以……
<abine> 摄像头
<abine> 是当作一个控制器
<abine> 在后台运行的
<alvin_rxg> abine: 把 tablet 藏起来
<abine> 哈
<abine> 平板吃得电多啊
<abine> 带着屏幕
<abine> 体积太大了
<alvin_rxg> ?_? whats the point.............
<abine> 树莓派几乎可以嵌入部署在各种地方
<abine> 加上一个USB摄像头，树莓派就可以变成一个网络摄像头了
<abine> 另外，它仍然能够担当音乐播放的任务
<alvin_rxg> 我是牛…
<abine> LOL
<abine> 树莓派+音响就变成一个无线音乐播放器
<abine> 用手机控制播放
<abine> 树莓派隐藏在音响里面
<abine> 然后通过无线网络控制音乐的播放
<abine> 睡觉去了
<abine> 困死了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 他终于对牛弹完琴了。。
<abine> ///
<abine> 牛
<abine> lol
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 什么意思？
<cleamoon> 有钱就都买一个就好啦
<kk>  05:19
<dolfly> 谁
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-02
<ll1> 最近arch源老出错啊,有木有
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不用Arch。不知道情况
<archl> 啊哈
<\rs> vim-qt
<\rs> ofan:
<archl> maplebeats: 早上好 - 树种
<vipzrx> archl: 早上好
<maplebeats> archl, 早上好(树种是什么情况
<archl> vipzrx:  好
<archl> maplebeats: 感觉你的nick，就感觉来说，就像树种。。。
<vipzrx> 刚加入这里，向大家学校
<vipzrx> 学习
<maplebeats> vipzrx, = =，这是gaoji房哦
<archl> vipzrx: 诶
<vipzrx> 什么意思？
 * archl 抱抱 vipzrx  maplebeats
<vipzrx> maplebeats: 你是90后？
<maplebeats> vipzrx, 咦，你咋知道的
<archl> maplebeats:  因为用语差异
<vipzrx> 我厉害呗
<maplebeats> archl, 啊= =
<maplebeats> vipzrx, .......
<archl> maplebeats:  80后和90后使用的词不太相同。
<vipzrx> archl: 现在在做什么？
<archl> maplebeats: 看90后翻译的游戏我就觉得别扭。但是有苦说不出。
<maplebeats> archl, 最近聊QQ聊得太多了，节操掉完了
<archl> vipzrx: 哦。在看文章。
<vipzrx> 看文章？那方面的
<archl> maplebeats:  vipzrx  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoticism
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: Psychoticism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<maplebeats> archl, 。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我还不知道我还有多少节操呢
 * archl 摸摸 Ein，说你的节操增长了
 * maplebeats 我把QQ和WEIBO加入hosts了，想保住最后一点节操
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 哈哈～
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我刚还在聊QQ呢
<archl> 加入 hosts ？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 话说，i3wm还是真省资源啊！
<maplebeats> archl, en
<archl> 对了。谁有办法 解决去baidu 连接被重置的情况？
<maplebeats> Ein, 省这么多资源来干啥
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 和awesome一样的平铺式窗口。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我电脑配置低
<maplebeats> Ein, 用KDE习惯了之后，不喜欢丑的WM了
<archl> maplebeats: 用惯WM之后，就看不见KDE了 -
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我也在用KDE啊！我也是KDE党。但是偶尔尝试下别的口味也不错嘛
<maplebeats> archl, ....
<archl> maplebeats: 全屏全屏啊。
<maplebeats> archl, 全屏干啥啊
<archl> maplebeats: 纯全屏的情况下，别的看不到
<archl> maplebeats: 呃。就是全屏吗。
<maplebeats> archl, ......
<maplebeats> 呃，我理解能力有问题
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 。。
<maplebeats> archl, 我想做个漂亮的效果～但是我没设计天赋。。。。
<maplebeats> archl, 编程能力也差
 * archl 是GNOME-Shell 脑残粉。
<maplebeats> 怎么破
<archl> maplebeats: 我更没行动力
<maplebeats> archl, .......你这是在说 lainme ？
<archl> maplebeats: 。我也差不多
<maplebeats> gnome shell长什么样子我都不记得了
<archl> maplebeats: 就是你记不住的样子
<archl> 直接无视就是gnome-shell
<maplebeats> archl, 什么叫记不住啊，你又没见过我
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 你洗洗脸刷刷牙冲冲头再回来
<maplebeats> archl, =。=
 * archl 自己虽然也没做
<archl> maplebeats: 妈呀。。。概念太多了。研究结果的相关性图很难画出来 - 我猜以后所有文章都会有 tag - 直接关联 -作为新标准。
<maplebeats> archl, =，=
<archl> maplebeats: 现在的模式，只是尊重以往的商业出版商了。。。
<maplebeats> archl, 你要干啥
<archl> maplebeats: 写书。
<maplebeats> archl, 呃～好难。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 我倒是觉得过程挺简单的。就是东抄西扯，反正有文字能记录 - 比我的脑袋记录靠谱多了 - 我从小 万年吊车尾
<maplebeats> archl, 我从小语文就没有及格过。。
 * archl 最讨厌一直被留在最后也背不过课本试卷，留在最后抄写。
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。我是天马。
<maplebeats> archl, 天马是什么
 * archl 是小强
<archl> 天马行空
<maplebeats> 不错～～
<archl> maplebeats: 以前看好几次什中国刊登的文章对比中国人美国人的学生，当时我就想，我是美国人吧。。。
<archl> 算了。/me 也就是最底层的
<maplebeats> = =.
<MeaCu1pa> Morning
<imadper> cfy`: 早.
<imadper> cfy`: http://weitz.de/starter-pack/
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: STARTER-PACK - My personal Common Lisp "newbie" guide
<imadper> cfy`: is the personal edition of lispwork free?
<pity> ubuntu 里安装了 postgresql 后怎么打开？为什么没有这个命令呢？
<cfy`> imadper: morning
<imadper> cf
<cfy`> imadper: yes
<imadper> cfy`: :-)
<cfy`> imadper: personal edition of lispwork is free
<cfy`> imadper: but has many limitions
<imadper> cfy`: Please note that the LispWorks Personal Edition, distributed free of charge, has the following intentional limitations:
<pity> dpkg -L postgresql 根本就没有可执行的命令显示呢
<cfy`> imadper: yeah
<imadper> cfy`: There is a time limit of 5 hours for each session, after which LispWorks Personal exits, possibly without saving your work or performing cleanups such as removing temporary files. You are warned after 4 hours of use.    ...
<cfy`> imadper: From my view,i though the sbcl & ccl is good enough
<imadper> cfy`: agree.
<cfy`> imadper: lispworks GUI support is better
<cfy`> imadper: but i usually write cli programs...so...
<imadper> cfy`: have never written a GUI toy....
<cfy`> imadper: +1...
<imadper> pity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: PostgreSQL - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<imadper> pity: 我没用过, 不过我找到了这个教程, 你看看?
<pity> imadper: 谢谢！
<imadper> pity: :-)
<imadper> cfy`: 我有一个u盘, slc + usb3.0的. 打算弄成随身系统, 把我的wm和emacs都集成上去. 到哪儿都有的用.
<cfy`> imadper: :D
<cfy`> imadper: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/scripts/blob/master/others/xzexe
<kk> cfy` ⇪ t: scripts/others/xzexe at master · chenfengyuan/scripts · GitHub
<cfy`> imadper: use this to compress stadalone common lisp executable files....
<imadper> cfy`: # Copyright (C) 2013 Fengyuan Chen.
<cfy`> imadper: 是呀，我改改了改，应该是这么写吧。。
<cfy`> imadper: 版权怎么弄来着？
<imadper> cfy`: 恩, 可以这么写.
<cfy`> imadper: 本来是gzexe.....
<cfy`> imadper: 我改成xzexe :D
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦擦擦擦
<imadper> cfy`: gaoji~ 你在win下?
<cfy`> imadper: 不是啊，os x
<cfy`> imadper: 我又回家了。。。
<imadper> cfy`: 哦. 恩, 回家好!~
<cfy`> imadper: xixi
<cfy`> imadper: 我有个下载youku之类的脚本，cl写得，你要不？
<imadper> cfy`: 我有fx插件下载.
<cfy`> imadper: awesome
<imadper> cfy`: 看视频的时候一点就下载了... 不然, 你在cli下面, 怎么知道要下载的视频的地址? lol
<cfy`> imadper: 复制啊。。。。。
<cfy`> imadper: awesome
<cfy`> iIlL10Oo: ...
<cfy`> iIlL10Oo: i'm in jiaxing now
<imadper> cfy`: 哦, 那还是用插件吧.
<cfy`> imadper: awesome :D
<lpy> imadper: 早
<cfy`> lpy: morning
<lpy> cfy`: 早
<imadper> lpy: 早.
<lpy> ofan: 早
<imadper> lpy: 最近看啥书呢?
<lpy> imadper: lisp
<imadper> lpy: 哦. land of lisp?
<lpy> imadper: 嗯
<lpy> imadper:  还有数据库那本
<lpy> imadper: 七周
<imadper> lpy: 恩. 不错.
<imadper> lpy: 膜拜.
<lpy> imadper: = =。还不是你推荐的么那本数据库
<imadper> 忘了...
<lpy> imadper: 英文的看得略慢
<lpy> imadper: 啊咧你今天不上班的吧？
<dolfly> 能推荐本中文的Ubuntu学习手册么?
<imadper> cfy|home: ...
<imadper> lpy: 不用.
<imadper> lpy: http://common-lisp.net/~dlw/LispSurvey.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Welcome to Common-Lisp.net
<imtxc> imadper: 早
<imtxc> cfy: 蹭饭鸭早
<imtxc> yunfan: 晕饭
<imadper> imtxc: 早个鬼, 都几点了?!
<imadper> imtxc: 你几点回去?
<imtxc> imadper: 7号下午
<imtxc> imadper: 怎么了
<imadper> imtxc: 问问.
<imtxc> imadper: 回去就马上过年了
<imadper> .
<archl> 现在，假说类游戏好像不多哦。
 * imtxc 求推荐andriod上好用的GTD应用，remember the milk 这玩意儿好用，就是太贵
<archl> 纸牌之类的，都没有时间回弧
<archl> imtxc: 自己做/？？
<archl> imtxc: 做这个赚钱 -
<imtxc> archl: 这能赚钱？
<imtxc> archl: 也有可能，那个RTM能卖25$
<archl> imtxc: 都像你的话，自然不能赚钱
<imadper> imtxc: organize Me
<imtxc> archl: 你给他付过账？
<archl> imtxc: 我没 android 设备
<archl> imtxc: 以前在电脑用过 -
<imtxc> archl: 哦啊
<imtxc> archl: 它的andrion上的软件挺漂亮的
<archl_> imtxc: 我好奇 mozilla 怎么不搞这种服务。
<imtxc> archl_: 是觉得用户群太少，没多少利润？ 毕竟经常忘事的人不多吧。
<archl> imtxc:  但是 firefox 有 bookmark sync
<imadper> firefox的那个bookmark sync, 太难添加设备了.. 你们不觉得吗?
<imtxc> archl: 那个功能我倒现在没会用，依然用 xmarks
<archl> imtxc: 没关系。以前firefox本来就不适合手机 -
 * imtxc 手机上那个UC用着还不错
 * archl 什么商业公司都不信任。
<imtxc> imadper: 你说的那个 orgaize me，比RTM还贵？
<imadper> imtxc: 不是免费的?!!
<onlylove> flashplayer总是崩溃怎么破……
<imtxc> imadper: 刚才看到apple 商店里面pro的要195￥
<imadper> imtxc: 扯...我就在用... 你看我像为了这么个软件, 出195的吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 你在BB上用？
<archl> 好多人说我没有爱。
<imadper> imtxc: touch pad
<imtxc> imadper: 豪居然有touch
<imadper> imtxc: .....................................................................................
<archl> touchpad - 笔记本电脑？
<imadper> archl: 平板.
<archl> 呃。
<imtxc> imadper: 你的平板不是web os么
<imadper> imtxc: 那个是系统. 平板本身就叫touchpad
<imadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<imtxc> imadper: 我的意思是
<archl> web os 长的有多像 GNOME Shell 呢。
<imtxc> imadper: 我说的是 andriod
<imtxc> imadper: 渣渣
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 跨平台, 渣渣.
<archl> imtxc: 喳喳胡子
<imtxc> imadper: 渣渣
 * imadper imtxc 太渣了. 
<imtxc> imadper: http://appshopper.com/mac/productivity/organizeme  看错了 258
<imadper> imtxc: 你刚看见苹果上面有了, 我的webos也有, 就想不到android上面也会有?!
<kk> imtxc 啥, ⇪ App Shopper: Organize:Me Personal Task Manager (Productivity)
<imadper> imtxc: 你买苹果版本的?
<imtxc> imadper: 我用的你刚才的逻辑
<imadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<archl> 苹果的。。。都是收费的
<imtxc> imadper: 我看见苹果上的要收费，我就想到andriod上的也要收费
<imadper> imtxc: webo
<archl> 笨苯。就算别的地方不收，苹果一定会的
<imtxc> RTM就这样的嘛，手机上用要收费
<imadper> imtxc: 你忘了, plex也是收费的?!
<imadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<imtxc> imadper: 那不一样
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么不一样? 渣渣.
<archl> vim 也是收费的
<imtxc> imadper: plex你在本地用的，这种人你不付费人不给你同步，你有什么办法
<imtxc> imadper: 渣渣色大象
<imadper> imtxc: 渣渣, 我说可以就可以.
<imtxc> imadper: 滚粗
<archl> imtxc: 其实用网站就好了啊
<archl> imtxc: 非要软件。。。
<imadper> archl: 你不懂渣渣... 我也不懂...
<imadper> archl: 两个不渣的人, 如何了解一个渣渣的心...
<imtxc> archl: 软件漂亮 你们不懂 imadper
<imadper> imtxc: 反正我一直用着呢, 免费的.
<imadper> imtxc: 同步也挺好的.
<imtxc> imadper: 免费的多了去了
<imadper> imtxc: 这个好用.
<imtxc> toodledo的一些客户端也好用，就是太丑了
 * microcai 他大姨妈
<imadper> imtxc: 你不会用org-mode?
<imadper> imtxc: 然后自己写个同步脚本到手机上面去.
<imtxc> imadper: 你这样用的？
<imtxc> 一直听说org-mode好牛
<imadper> imtxc: 我不同步到手机上, 只在电脑上用.
<imtxc> imadper: 只在电脑上用的话RTM足够了
<imadper> imtxc: 你可以写个脚本来同步呀.
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 不用你自己写. http://mobileorg.ncogni.to/
<kk> imadper 啥, ⇪ MobileOrg : What is MobileOrg?
<imtxc> imadper: 同步倒不用写脚本
<imtxc> imadper: dropbox都够了
<widon> 怎么批量把代码转换成utf-8编码啊
<imadper> for i in *
<imadper> do
<imadper> iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8 $i > ../utf-8/$i
<imadper> done
<imadper> widon: 上面的脚本.
<imtxc> imadper: 这个软件好诡异
<widon> imadper, 恩，试试看
<imtxc> organize me，这是个什么字体，不认识……
<cfy|home> imtxc: morning
<onlylove> cfy|home: 到家了？羡慕嫉妒恨……
<archl> cfy 你是谁。
<archl> cfy|home:  放个挂机？
<cfy|home> onlylove: 嘻嘻
<cfy|home> archl: 对。。。公司电脑。。
<archl> cfy|home: 哦。工作了？
<cfy|home> archl: 是呀
<archl> cfy|home: 诶。我竟然不知道
<cfy|home> archl: :D
<archl> cfy|home:  不过很麻烦啊。。。cfy 和 cfy|home 什么的。。。
<cfy|home> archl: 嘻嘻
<cfy|home> archl: ghost了
<archl> cfy|home:  哦
<maplebeats> 噗
<cfy|home> maplebeats: ...
<archl> cfy|home:  他害羞了
<CyrusYzGTt> ls | enca -c
<cfy|home> archl: soga...
<archl> 从费用、
<archl> cfy|home: 很少人了
<archl> cfy|home:  我觉得自己弱爆了。 竟然觉得这个不错。 http://www.jamendo.com/en/track/1003105/trancendam-lauriewebb-aren-t-you-clever
<kk> archl 啥, ⇪ Jamendo - Trancendam & LaurieWebb - Aren't you clever by Trancendam
<archl> 果然上面还是黑色系好 - 容易无视掉为什么 os x 没黑色系主题呢。
<vimerrrrrrr> 大家下午好！
<piggybox> archl: 上面是哪里？
<archl> piggybox: 屏幕边缘上方
<piggybox> archl: 以前有几个osx的theme软件，不过好像都停止更新了
<archl> piggybox:  我单纯的好奇而已。
 * archl 不用 os x
<piggybox> archl: 反正默认是半透明的，壁纸是黑的就是黑的了
<archl> 。。。
<widon> fs/super.c: ISO-8859 C program text
<widon> 我怎么知道super.c具体是什么编码啊。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.6park.com/news/messages/12111.html
<kk> gebjgd 啥, ⇪ 回国将变“海待” 留美关卡多 留学生去留两难(图) -6park.com
<imadper> widon: 里面有中文注释?
<widon> imadper, 对阿，全是乱码
<imadper> widon: 找个网盘存上去,我帮你看看.
<imadper> widon: enca不能识别?
<widon> imadper, 我发邮件给你吧
<imadper> widon: 网盘吧.
<ofan> ge
 * imadper 邮件比电话号还要重要... 不能乱给. 
<widon> imadper, widon@widon-F3JR:~/Desktop/sourcecode/linux/tmp/linux-0.11-Zh$ enca fs/super.c
<widon> Unrecognized encoding
<widon> imadper, 不会用网盘啊
<imadper> widon: .... ....
<cfy|home> archl: ...
<widon> imadper, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=400373
<kk> widon ⇪ ti: 这2个文件啥编码的啊 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<lpy> 。。。
<widon> 我先去吃饭了。。。谢谢
<jzmer> engadget.com 被封了吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Engadget (@ )
 * imadper 论坛访问真慢...
<imadper> widon: gbk
<imadper> widon: 不过文件有损坏.
<jzmer> 谁那么脑残非要用gb系列？
<jzmer> utf8不够吗？
<imadper> archl: 你的 ignore list里面人多吗?
<archl> imadper: 现在没了
<imadper> archl: 想把所有的op给ignore了...
<archl> imadper: 你说irc是吧？论坛里很多
<archl> imadper: 。。。op很少吧。
<imadper> archl: 恩, 是irc, 论坛我不去. 访问太慢了, 不知道为什么
<imadper> archl: 其实挺多的.
<imadper> archl: 有几个cloak是ubuntu的, 也是op
<archl> imadper: op 我记得就 freeflying 和 happyaron 了？
<imadper> archl: adam呢?
<archl> imadper: 他都不来了
<imadper> archl: 为啥不来了?
 * imadper 确实好久不见了...
<archl> imadper: 最近你见过他么。
<imadper> archl: gtalk有见.
<archl> imadper: 回家了吧
<imadper> archl: 恩, 应该是.
 * archl 终于可以玩玩fps游戏了
 * archl 想起了。还是玩气球好
<imadper> iGoogle: ç ´ee
<cfy|home> ......
<imadper> iGoogle: iPeipei是不是你?
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。你这家伙。无知
<iGoogle> 那是佩佩陀
<imadper> iGoogle: ...............................................................................................................................................................
<imadper> iGoogle: 昨天, 需要t人, 你们这些破op, 一个都不在!
<iGoogle> 我才不踢人的。
<imadper> iGoogle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1599532/
<imadper> iGoogle: 这都不t?
<iGoogle> 额。都这么猖狂了啊
<imadper> iGoogle: 对呀, 结果一个破op都不在...
<imadper> iGoogle: 直接ban了都不过分吧...
<iGoogle> 通常 freeflying 在嘛
<imadper> iGoogle: 不在呀.
<iGoogle> 哪没人能保证在了
<iGoogle> 昨天我在洗浴城，还上来看了一眼的嘛。
<imadper> iGoogle: 我以为那个 ipeipei是你嘞.
<iGoogle> 那是东莞的，和叶子比较近的。
<imadper> iGoogle: 哦. 你们都一个系列的名字.
<iGoogle> 他后来改的i系列。
 * madper 不同流合污~ lol
<abine> 神
<madper> iGoogle: 对了, 神, 你的机器人呢?
<madper> iGoogle: 昨天本来还想用你的那个大bug来t那个人, 不过你的机器人不在呀....
<abine> 去洗澡了吧？
<iGoogle> 啥，我那是高级功能。
<abine> 神给我OP吧
<iGoogle> abine: 哪不成，你经常乱搞的
<abine> 你不在的时候，我可以帮你维持秩序的
<madper> iGoogle: 恩, 弄上那个机器人吧. 我不会t人的, 除非再来这样的.
<abine> 神，我啥时候乱搞了
<iGoogle> 没服务器。挂了也没用
<abine> .....
<madper> iGoogle: ...
<abine> 你挂在PI上啊
<iGoogle> abine: 你昨天改nick，然后自己罗嗦那么久。是吧
<abine> LOL
<abine> 你没在啊
<iGoogle> 浪费我的电
<madper> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac541145
<kk> madper 啥, ⇪ 龚琳娜新神曲《金箍棒》 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<abine> 所以我客串一下你
<abine> 感觉一下
<Meerkat> chrome 里的flash是不是挂掉了？
<abine> 禁用了
<abine> 不是挂了
<madper> iGoogle: http://i.imm.io/UMvt.jpeg
<Meerkat> 突然。。。
<abine> 现在火狐都是默认禁用了
<abine> 这些垃圾插件
<Meerkat> 降级也收费阿
<Meerkat> 万恶的美帝
<abine> 肯定要收费
<abine> 你买回来，自己降级也行
<abine> 买个空白机器
<Meerkat> 买裸机好了
<abine> 没有预装些的
<Meerkat> system 76
<abine> system76的机子好丑哦
<abine> 厚重
<Meerkat> 现在有一款一体机
<abine> 笨笨的感觉
<Meerkat> 还凑合
<archl> system 76 有些奇怪哦。
<archl> 既然都卖ubuntu了，为啥不召集个设计大赛
<Meerkat> https://www.system76.com/desktops/model/sabc1
<kk> Meerkat ⇪ t: System76 - Ubuntu Desktop - Sable Complete
<archl> 召集了也花不了几个钱
<abine> 渣罗，关键是要开模具啊
<abine> 模具要很多钱
<Meerkat> 想知道从win8降到msdos要收多少钱。
<microcai> 升级要收钱
<microcai> 降级也收钱
<abine> 不可能老是换模具的
<microcai> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<Meerkat> Mï¿¥
<abine> 139$?
<cfy|home> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<Meerkat> m$
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 老老实实用win8那个鸡肋
<abine> 给MS当小白
<Meerkat> win8有家庭普通版这种歧视天朝的版本吗？
<abine> 然后期盼等他推出win9的时候给你们一点优惠
<abine> 只有两种版本
<abine> 普通版和PRO版
<Meerkat> 有什么区别
<Meerkat> 一个有metro一个没有？
<abine> 看名字就知道了，PRO版明显是比较GAOJI的
<Meerkat> 一个贵一个便宜
<archl> 。
<archl> abine 。。。 你是 iGoogle ？
<archl> lol
<abine> 渣罗
<abine> 你肥来啦？
<archl> abine: 。。。你啥东西。。。
<archl> abine: 报名。
<abine> 。。。
<madper> archl: 我也不认识.
<abine> 名字就是在那里啊
<Meerkat> 大家再见！在下去洗洗睡了。
<si1m> dd
<si1m> 大家好
<si1m> 呵呵
<kk> si1m, 好.. . ㍦ 新年快乐，春节: 7.39天
<abine> 不好
<si1m> 恩春节快乐
<abine> 不快乐
<abine> LOL
<si1m> 第一次用irc，不会的东西大家指教了
<abine> 你混哪里的？
<abine> 快叫大哥
<si1m> ？？
<abine> 快叫老大
<iyzsong> x.x
<si1m> me
<abine> 嗯，说的就是你，那个谁
<si1m> 我记得有个命令可以指定和某人说话来着?
<si1m> 类似与这样  '对<...>:....'
<si1m> 你们知道吗？？
<abine> /用法：/msg <昵称> <消息>：打开一个私人聊天
<abine> si1m: 呢
<abine> 嗯
<madper> si1m: 不知道...
<si1m> how？？
<abine> si1m: ？
<si1m> abine
<si1m> 大神啊？？
<abine> 你讲鸡肠文啊啊？
<abine> 听不懂
<abine> 我是小神
<abine> 大神在潜水
<abine> 有事启奏么？
<abine> 无事退朝
<si1m> thks
<si1m> 我会点编程，想共享，请问如何 把code 传上 来?
<si1m> 直接在对话口里输入吗？
<abine> 你发什么 ？
<iyzsong> si1m: dpaste.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: dpaste: New (@ )
<si1m> python
<abine> 先去看WIKI
<si1m> iyzsong 你这个是如何打的啊
<abine> 上面有详细的介绍
<si1m> silm：dpaste.com
<si1m> wiki 我们这上不了？：（
<iyzsong> si1m: gist.github.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gists (@ )
<abine> alvin_rxg: 你复活啦？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  bot 好
<si1m> k
<root> test
<kk> root, 点点点. ㍦ 新年快乐，春节: 7.38天
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<Guest5114> ´º½
<cfy|home> root党出现咯
<Guest5114> ±¯¾ç
<Guest5114> ¿ÉÄܳöÏÖÎÊÌâÁË
<kk> Guest5114 say: 可能出现问题了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Guest5114> ¶÷
<Guest5114> ÎÒ»ØͷŪÏÂ
<kk> Guest5114 say: 我回头弄下 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<booning> hei
<booning> ÖÕÓÚºÃÁË
<kk> booning say: 终于好了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<booning> in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<booning> - - !
<xiaoy> booning, 你设置一下你的irc client把，调一下用UTF-8...
<abine> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130201/000158.htm
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ 诺基亚获13.5亿美元经费：研发世上最硬材料_科技_腾讯网
<si1m> 我想问一下       如何打出 这个  --》 kk:你好
<si1m> 好想有个自动匹配什么的啊
 * madper 好困, 睡觉去..
<iGoogle> si1m: 按字母，然后tab
<abine> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20130201/000345.htm
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ 美国当局可随意查看外国用户iCloud账户内容_数码_腾讯网
<si1m> iGoogle:: 谢谢
<abine> 《外国情报监听法》规定所有总部设在美国并且提供电子信息存储数据服务的公司，都必须将非美国用户的数据无条件向美国政府机构开放。本法案是在2008年有乔治·布什政府首次颁布，并且在2012年圣诞节再次进行了补充与修订。”
<si1m> iGoogle:: 你的颜色是如何打上的
<iGoogle> 颜色都是客户端自己加的
<si1m> o 谢谢了，
<si1m> 给你拜个早年啊？？呵呵
<iGoogle> :D
<si1m> x
<si1m> 我用的是xchat，我把ubuntu-cn 放到了最爱的里边请问xchat如何看自己的频道列表啊
<si1m> 。。。
<madper> si1m: 懒得装个 xchat来帮你找
<si1m> 你们用的软件有没有什么命令可以调出自己喜爱的频道吗？谢谢
<madper> si1m: 不知道什么叫喜爱的频道.
<madper> si1m: 只知道, 自动登录的频道.
<lvlingli> opera路过
<si1m> 哦是吗？
<si1m> 那么如何把自己的登陆过的频道，保存起来呢？thks
<madper> si1m: 背下来.
<madper> si1m: 没有开玩笑. 这个是最好的方式.
<si1m> 哦，呵呵
<lvlingli> opera是添加一下就行了
<madper> lvlingli: 你说的是自动登录的房间吧?
<madper> lv
<lvlingli> 嗯
<madper> lvlingli: 他要`喜爱的频道`
<lvlingli> 喜爱的频道 不知道啥意思
<abine> 收藏
<favorinfo> 弱弱的问一句现在是不是禁用了ssh了
<si1m> k
<si1m> part
<favorinfo> 有人木有
<si1m> you
<si1m> 有
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|home: hamo 是 canonical 里面的人?
<cfy|home> namoamitabuddha: maybe
<abine> hamo是毒娘的人
<madper> 蛤蟆是canonical的蛤蟆. 不知道别乱说.  abine
<madper>  
<cfy|home> madper: 我想把xfdown.py重写下。。。
<madper> cfy|home: 现在不好用了?
<cfy|home> madper: 搓爆了。。。。。。。。。。不方便。。
<cfy|home> madper: 就是不方便，其他还好。。
<madper> cfy|home: 这种东西, 都是写成浏览器插件最方便.
<cfy|home> madper: 所以一直没动力。。。
<cfy|home> madper: .........
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|home: 你现在写 python 了?
<cfy|home> namoamitabuddha: py的好处是。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|home: ?
<madper> cfy|home: 写成js吧.
<cfy|home> namoamitabuddha: 写起来麻烦，容易能看懂思路。。。
<cfy|home> madper: 你。。。。
<madper> cfy|home: 我不会js, 你不是会嘛...
<cfy|home> madper: 关键是，为啥js?
<madper> cfy|home: 写成js, 就能嵌入到浏览器里面了呀.
<abine> madper？？？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|home: 下学期要学 C++
<madper> cfy|home: 这种东西, 最好还是写成浏览器插件.
<cfy|home> namoamitabuddha: 还好你已经会了
<cfy|home> madper: 讨厌。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cf
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|home: No
<abine> 难道有两个蛤蟆？
<madper> cfy|home: 毕竟是你上网的时候, 才发现需要下载的...
<cfy|home> madper: 这个还好。。。我讨厌浏览器插件。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|home: C++ 没学过
<madper> abine: hamo, 一生坎坷. 去过的公司无数. 现在在c家.
<madper> cfy|home: ... 你不看flash?? 还是你都是下载下来, 用别的播放器看?!
<cfy|home> madper: 全部复制链接，然后下载。。。再点开来看。。。所以有的时候我讨厌看flash。。。
<abine> 老被蛋蛋t
<abine> 可怜的蛤蟆
<madper> cfy|home: ... gaoji...
<abine> 已经习惯被T了
<yunfan> freeflying: ubuntu那个升级管理好挫阿 愣是升级失败 直接在命令行里升级就没问题
<cfy|home> yunfan: +1
<madper> yunfan: ++
<abine> madper: 在干嘛
<cfy|home> yunfan: cc adam
<abine> 你不是有帽子么？
 * madper 突然觉得 1874 挺好听的. 歌词也好. 
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 如何直接在命令行升级?
<yunfan> cfy|home: madper 我们倒无所谓 新手岂不是被折腾死
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: sudo apt-get upgrade
<madper> upgrade
<cfy|home> yunfan: 哈哈，所以我能说我以前很讨厌ubuntu么？
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: apt-get dist-upgrade 是推荐方式?
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 我记得好像是 update-... 那个吧? 但不是命令行.
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 那是发行版更新把
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: update是更新索引数据
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|home: 我现在很讨厌 ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 恩
<madper> yunfan: 没理由gui的升级就失败的道理呀...
<cfy|home> namoamitabuddha: xixi
<yunfan> madper: 所以很挫么 跟我说chrome下载失败 可是命令行就没问题
<madper> yunfan: 你用chrome的呀?
<yunfan> 好像这ui是python写的 有机会dbeug下
<yunfan> madper: 你装了chrome他会吧源添加进去的
<yunfan> madper: 我的chromebook已经装上ubuntu了哦
<madper> yunfan: 速度说的过去?
<yunfan> madper: 很好阿 就是启动太慢
<madper> yunfan: 一直担心那个arm的性能.....
<yunfan> 进去了以后倒是还行
<yunfan> madper: 我之前有ac100 倒是不担心这个
<madper> yunfan: 恩. 你拿来当工作机写程序?
<yunfan> madper: 就是这个打算
<madper> yunfan: 恩, 轻巧的笔记本确实好. 比平板 + 外置键盘好用多了.
<yunfan> madper: 我是没钱 有钱可以考虑 ipad+那个定制的键盘
<yunfan> madper: 这个chromebook的键盘果然比ac100 好太多
<cfy|home> yunfan: don't you have a chrome book?
<yunfan> 甩开一条街
<madper> yunfan: 恩, 不过, 装ubuntu, ubuntu本身就不快...
<cfy|home> madper: 快不快？
 * madper 想听女声的歌. 求推荐. 现在在听: 谢安琪-喜帖街
<madper> cfy|home: 啥? 不是我, 是yunfan买了.
<madper> cfy|home: 我那天发现, 公司发笔记本, x230, 是i7
<yunfan> madper: 这个不是ubuntu不快 是没优化
<cfy|home> freeflying: yunfan:　那天我用图形化更新。。。差点被卡死。。。只好强行终止然后aptitude.... cc iGoogle
<yunfan> madper: 你看vps上那个ubuntu就用个20来mb呢
<cfy|home> madper: gaoji..
<yunfan> cfy|home: 那个确实是一坨屎
<cfy|home> yunfan: 唉，蛋蛋和 hamo 去了会不会变好？
<madper> yunfan: 哦? 感觉, firefox打开速度, 没有mandrive下面快.
<madper> cfy|home: 他们俩都不是baseOS
<madper> cfy|home: 不会管这个的
<cfy|home> madper: ........T_T
<cfy|home> madper: 我找个时间装gentoo?
<madper> cfy|home: arch...
<cfy|home> madper: 算了。。。还是别蛋疼了。。。
<madper> cfy|home: 恩, 别折腾了.
<cfy|home> madper: 有啥好的？老arch?
<madper> cfy|home: 想不到别的更好的选择.
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|home: 又开始折腾了?
<cfy|home> madper: 是么？那我装个好了。。。。好像还有剩余空间的样子。。。
<madper> cfy|home: ubuntu的商业化支持好, 这个到真是个优势.
<cfy|home> namoamitabuddha: 不。。。
<yunfan> cfy|home: 不会
<cfy|home> madper: yunfan: freeflying: ubuntu安装的时候就支持双屏幕。。。。真好
<yunfan> cfy|home: 他俩不是做那块
<yunfan> cfy|home: 这也是我喜欢ubuntu的一个原因 驱动方面不折腾
<cfy|home> madper: yunfan: freeflying: 我debian装好了也不知道为啥调不出双屏幕。。。。
 * cfy|home 一定是因为我弱爆了
<madper> cfy|home: 我也不知道为啥你的debian不行...
 * cfy|home 求HZ的linuxer带。。
<madper> cfy|home: 你认识caspar不?
<madper> cfy|home: http://www.casparant.com/
<kk> madper 啥, ⇪ Caspar Ant
<yunfan> 我看了下 update-manager 安装也是调用命令行程序的
<cfy|home> madper: 好像很厉害的样子
<yunfan> 一个是调新立得  一个是调apt
<madper> cfy|home: 也是浙江的.
<madper> cfy|home: 不知道是不是嘉兴的 (我记得是)
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: aptitude 现在好不?
<yunfan_chromeboo> madper: cfy|home hi
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 我平时用不到
<yunfan> 碰到apt扯淡的时候才用aptitude
<madper> yunfan_chromeboo: hi
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 据说对 multiarch 支持不好
<yunfan_chromeboo> madper: i am on my chromebook :]
<madper> yunfan_chromeboo: 其实, 最让我失望的是, chromebook, 一点儿也不轻....
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: debian不是改进了?
<cfy|home> madper: oh,cool
<madper> yunfan_chromeboo: 我每天挤地铁3小时, 特别想要个轻的....
<yunfan> madper: 也不重 反正比mba轻
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan: 对, 但是好像在 launchpad 那里是未解决状态.
<yunfan> madper: 主要是电池
<namoamitabuddha> 地铁上还用电脑...
<cfy|home> madper: mba.....
<madper> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.29.iYpDbN&id=15545457555   这个, 13寸, 1.09kg, i5
<kk> madper 啥, ⇪ 『美国代购』 Toshiba/东芝 Z830-T06S Z835 Z930 现货 不拆封-淘宝网
<madper> cfy|home: ^^ 我一直惦记z830呢...
<cfy|home> madper: 11 mba
<madper> cfy|home: 还要办公呢...
<cfy|home> madper: linus的选择。。。11 mba
<cfy|home> madper: linus也办公啊
<madper> cfy|home: 不信他!!!!!!
<cfy|home> madper: 11 mba,linus的选择。。。
<madper> cfy|home: 那小子自己定制的emacs是个毛毛呀!!!
<cfy|home> madper: haha
<yunfan> madper: 我没钱 你说这个没用 反正chromebook我够用了 我刚弄了build-essential 现在可以开始编译几个日常软件了
<cfy|home> yunfan: egg ache
<cfy|home> yunfan: can you run any common lisp implemention
<madper> yunfan: 恩, 我是说, 我想考虑这个... 不过我更穷, 等我转正之后就考虑弄一个.
<yunfan> ac100我都编译过redis lua 没问题
<cfy|home> madper: mba 13,my choice..
<madper> yunfan: 对呀, 常用的软件, 都有arm版本的吗?
<cfy|home> madper: ccl有哦
<madper> cfy|home: 你那个比东芝的13寸重的.
<cfy|home> madper: so what?
<cfy|home> madper: do your 东芝 have os x?
<cfy|home> madper: does your 东芝 have os x?
<madper> cfy|home: 所以, 不是挤地铁的最佳选择.
<cfy|home> madper: .....mba 11,linus's choice..
<madper> cfy|home: toshiba...
<madper> cfy|home: s/东芝/toshiba/
<namoamitabuddha> cfy|home: 有那么多时间那么多钱还不如多买几本.
<madper> 多买几本  这个短语, 我不是很理解...
<ranmocy> madper: 就是多买几个笔记本吧
<madper> cfy|home: ... 看后面...
<ofan> cfy|home: 有那么多时间那么多钱还不如多买几本书
<madper> ofan: 恩, 我觉得你的理解更靠谱一些.
<lpy> mad
<lpy> madper: z830 没有你想的那么轻
<madper> lpy: ?
<lpy> madper: 我去天河那边的时候看到了
<madper> lpy: ? 数据和实际物体不匹配>
<madper> lpy: ?
<lpy> madper: 总体感觉和mba 11差不多...
<madper> lpy: 对呀, 一直我就知道呀..
<lpy> madper: 这很坑爹啊不是么...
<madper> lpy: 13寸的, 和11寸的mba一样重, 难道不是很好吗?
<madper> lpy: mba已经普遍被认为是轻薄本的典范了.
<madper> lpy: nec那款国内不好买的.
<lpy> madper: 不过我还看到了富士通那几款
<lpy> madper: 真心赞！
<madper> lpy: sh772?
<lpy> 嗯
<lpy> madper: 还有比  sh772高的那款  也叫什么772
<madper> lpy: 那是民用笔记本的顶端水平.
<madper> lpy: 忘了.
<lpy> madper: 就是太贵了！
<madper> lpy: 都说是顶端水平了, 那是我这种屌丝买得起的.
<lpy> madper:  s/我/你/
<madper> ...
<madper> lpy: 是不是thinkpad的工艺, 在富士通面前, 完全就是个渣渣?
<madper> lpy: 看屏幕的封装就能看出来.
<lpy> madper: thinkpad
<lpy> madper: 闪
<madper> .
<cfy|home> madper: guru evening :)
<madper> cfy|home: 早.
<cfy|home> ofan: gaoji
<cfy|home> madper: mba
<cfy|home> madper: 我已经被 ofan 带坏了。。
<madper> cf
<madper> cfy|home: ?
<cfy|home> madper: os x ..
<madper> cf
<madper> cfy|home: 哦, 暂时对os x没想法. linux基本满足为了
<madper> 我了
<abine> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-china
<kk> abine 啥, ⇪ Launchpad
<abine> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Translations
<kk> abine ⇪ ti: 软件翻译指南 - Ubuntu中文
<ofan> cfy|home: 跟我啥关系？
<dolfly> heheh
<elkng> is that china's channel ?
<ofan> elkng: no
<cleamoon> elkng, ......是
<banban> 安全到家了。。。
<banban> 果然老家是比北京 暖和的。。。
<elkng> is youtube really banned in china ? how people in china  watch their  videos ? they use VPNs ?
<elkng> banban:  only ????
<chendy> wps for linux 好用不？
<banban> elkng: 啥only？
<elkng> banban: all you said is: ???????? ??????
<elkng> is that chinese ?
<elkng> I use console irc client
<ofan> elkng: youtube is banned in china
<ofan> elkng: use vpn or ssh tunnels
<cleamoon> elkng, we are speaking chinese and i donot think you can see all the letters here...
<banban> 我进的是cn啊，怎么会是读不了。。。
<cleamoon> 这里有人买了kindle一类的东西吗？
<elkng> why dont you protest your ISPs to unban youtube ? you cant even watch this kind of videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_liAjq2LjOw
<kk> elkng 啥, ⇪ YouTube - Pewdiepie Funny Moments Montage!
<banban> cleamoon: 我买过，不过很早之前的了，不是触摸屏的
<elkng> and its since 2009 ?  how you can live  without youtube ?
<cleamoon> elkng, because you could be killed or get in jail...
<ofan> elkng: protest is also banned in china
<cleamoon> banban, 好用吗？
<elkng> cleamoon: "could be killed", pun intended ?
<cleamoon> elkng, we don't have facebook, twitter, flickr neither
<ofan> elkng: facebook is also banned, so is twitter, blogspot etc
<elkng> what about WoW and starcraft II servers ?
<cleamoon> elkng, no......
<elkng> at least
<ofan> elkng: they are fine, but very laggy
<cleamoon> elkng, i think we don't have those servers in china but we can visit foreign servers.
<banban> cleamoon: 恩，挺好的~
<imtxc> madper: 哈
<cleamoon> banban, 看到很多人推崇kindle.....不过总觉得有点不值呀......
<imtxc> madper: emacs里面的这个eim输入法很不错啊
<banban> cleamoon: 怎么说呢
<imtxc_erc> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<kk> imtxc_erc, 点点点. ㍫ 新年快乐，春节: 7.18天
<imtxc_erc> 中文
<cleamoon> imtxc, emacs就是个没带好test editor的好操作系统
<ofan> imtxc_erc: 渣渣
<imtxc_erc> ofan: 又怎么惹你了
<ofan> imtxc_erc: 用emacs
<imtxc> ofan: 额…… 话说你在那里有亲戚么，过年什么的有地方领红包不
<banban> cleamoon: 还可以的，虽然很多书我还是买纸质版，但是用它也能看很多书了~恩恩
<ofan> imtxc: 举目无亲
<imtxc> ofan: 那就肥来吧，过了年再去
<cleamoon> banban, 哦，那还好......我们这里纸质书巨贵呀......
<ofan> imtxc: 回不去，上课
<banban> cleamoon: where are you
 * imtxc_erc 中文字体什么的,太讨厌了
<cleamoon> ofan, 穿件旧衣服，上教堂领吃的去，就当红包了
<cleamoon> banban, 瑞典
<ofan> cleamoon: 不去，我们自己搞文艺晚会
<banban> cleamoon: 哦，那你买kindle去吧~
<cleamoon> banban, 买平板不好吗....
<banban> ofan: 你过年不回家吗
<cleamoon> ofan, 搞完了出去蹭饭呀
<ofan> banban: 回不去啊
<imtxc> ofan: 还有晚会啊，你会快板？
<ofan> cleamoon: 我就是蹭饭才去
 * ofan 没被分配任何工作的人
<banban> cleamoon: 平板有啥好？只是看书的话 kindle足够，也可以听音乐，再其他的用电脑就可以了，我不喜欢平板这个产品。。。
<cleamoon> ofan, ........“哦，饭！”
<banban> ofan: where are you。。。。
<cleamoon> banban, kindle可以听音乐？
<imtxc> ofan: 渣渣偶饭，晚会都没节目
<banban> eexp: EE 早
<ofan> banban: outer space
<banban> cleamoon: 恩 可以
<banban> ofan: soga。。。
<imtxc> cleamoon: kendle touch 可以， 不过你用kindle听音乐干嘛
<cleamoon> banban, 那不错呀，我去仔细看看
<cleamoon> imtxc, 那拿什么听音乐...
<imtxc> cleamoon: 手机
<cleamoon> imtxc, 打算换一个只支持打电话功能的手机
<banban> imtxc: 不touch的也可以。。。我这个就是不touch的 就可以听的说
<imtxc> cleamoon: 你看你手机都打算只要电话功能的， kindle当然也要只能看书功能的呀
<imtxc> cleamoon: 听音乐就只能听音乐的mp3
<banban> cleamoon: 恩
<jiam> 专业啊
<ofan> 平板就是上厕所用的
<banban> ofan: 记得我应该认识你啊
<ofan> banban: ?
<cleamoon> imtxc, ..........我得买多少东西呀
<ofan> banban: 你是啊荣的妹子吧
<imtxc> cleamoon: 所以我让你用手机听音乐，你不听……
<cherrot> ofan, banban 不是斑斑姐么
<jiam> 买个大背包
<cleamoon> imtxc, 手机没电了经常囧
 * imtxc 从来都是手机没钱了囧
<banban> ofan: cherrot 不要乱讲，小蓉头的妹子是小悦妹妹~ happyaron
<cherrot> banban, 我没乱讲～
<banban> cleamoon: 你要是有很多需求那就买平板吧
<cleamoon> banban, 关键是我不知道我有什么需求.......
<ofan> banban: 换了？？
<imtxc> cleamoon: 恩，果断平板吧，
<cleamoon> imtxc, .......y?
<imtxc> cleamoon: 又能看书又能上厕所又能听音乐还能摇妹子
<ofan> 平板主要是玩游戏
<ofan> 看新闻，上网，看书
<cleamoon> imtxc, 什么叫摇妹子？
<imtxc> cleamoon: 你能在你的kindle上摇出附近的kindler么
<cleamoon> imtxc, ......还有这功能？
<imtxc> cleamoon: 没有啊，所以让你买拼板
<cfy|home> ofan: 就是被你带坏了
<imtxc> 平板
<ofan> cfy|home: 管我毛事
<cfy|home> ofan: 就是被你带坏了
<cleamoon> imtxc, android的功能？
<imtxc> cfy|home: 蹭饭鸭，求emacs中文字体配置
<imtxc> cleamoon: ios plus
<ofan> cfy|home: 我干嘛了
<cleamoon> imtxc, 那个必然不要
<imtxc> cfy|home: ！！！你敢刷我
<cfy|home> imtxc: 你不是要配置么。。
<imtxc> cfy|home: 恩，好吧，来个图看看这个字体配置中英文结合的效果……
<cfy|home> imtxc: qq
<imtxc> cfy|home: 没地方登qq啊
<cfy|home> imtxc: avplayer
<cfy|home> imtxc: #avplayer
<imtxc> 骚等
<cleamoon> 好多人用avplayer呀......
<Freebuilder> 妈的！广电局死得了！
<Freebuilder> 破鸡巴网络！
<Freebuilder> 搞了 PolicyKit，结果反而无法挂载。
<cleamoon> Freebuilder, 你的愿望是美好的，道路是曲折的，结果是悲催的
<Freebuilder> 现在这些人在搞些什么，机制越来越复杂，乱七八糟的！
<cleamoon> Freebuilder, 这是中国赶超世界的最重要的科研项目，总得给他们胡来的权限吧
<soiamso> Freebuilder: polkit 不是很简单的吗
<cfy|home> imtxc: 我用的就是ee的圆体，记得是
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 不懂，没研究。反正比访问控制表复杂！
<cfy|home> imtxc: 不是。。。
<imtxc> cfy|home: ？
<soiamso> Freebuilder: polkit 就是控制 unix sokcet的访问的吧，也就验证对方的UID
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 我只是用户，不想研究那些。直接告诉我文件，让我配置访问控制表最简单最好。
<cfy|home> imtxc: 没事。。
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 访问控制表不行，用经典的组方案也行。
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 碰到默认polkit不能用的情况，你就是开发用户啦，
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 碰到不能访问的文件，我也是开发用户？
<Freebuilder> 妈的，Debian 的 wiki 和现实严重不一致。Debian 系统又他妈特别，网上说的文件，我一个没找到。
<abinez> debian时间比较久里了
<soiamso> Freebuilder: polkit 是 freedesktop  上的，而且名字改为polkit了而不是 policykit
<Freebuilder> soiamso, Debian 只有 policykit-1
<banban> ofan: 什么换了？
<ofan> banban: ..木事
<banban> cleamoon: 我只听过微信可以摇的。。。
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 那样你搜索就麻烦了，都改成polkit了
<cleamoon> banban, 我根本不知道可以摇......
<banban> cleamoon: 可以的，根据距离，虽然不怎么准
<cleamoon> banban, ......不知道有什么用
<soiamso> Freebuilder: man pklocalauthority
<banban> cleamoon: 当我没说。。。。。你还买kindle不啊
<cleamoon> banban, 不知道呢
<banban> cleamoon: soga，你慢慢想着吧
<cfy|home> madper: sbcl新版本有个compress功能
<cfy|home> madper: 支持用zlib压缩。。。。内存中展开哦
<cfy|home> madper: cool
<Freebuilder> 鸟语文档，头都看到大！准备换洗发水！
<cfy|home> Freebuilder: 洗澡去么？
<imtxc> tes
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, 点点点. ㍬ 新年快乐，春节: 7.15天
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<Freebuilder> cfy|home, ArchLinux
<imtxc> 嗯,好多了
<cfy|home> Freebuilder: 为啥被叫做洗发水？
<imtxc> cfy|home: 神起的外号?
<cfy|home> imtxc: 哦？
<Freebuilder> cfy|home, 我也不知道。
<cfy|home> ...
<Freebuilder> 洗发水现在 fontconfig 是 2.10，看来字体要忍受一段时间了，不知能否降到 2.9。
<imtxc> cfy|home: 以前记得说是跟雅倩有什么关系
<Freebuilder> 装上 lightdm 就能挂载了，谁能解释下？
<cleamoon> 几个分开的有向图也能用topological sorting吗？
<Freebuilder> 突然发现 Linux 发行版好少。
<Freebuilder> 绝大多数都是伪发行版。
<Iansun> 也不少吧
<Freebuilder> 「衍生版」纯属自诩。
<alpha080> slax
<alpha080> debian
<alpha080> fedora
<alpha080> openSUSE
<abinez> 《千万别给不守信誉的老板干活》
<Freebuilder> slax 不了解，Debian、Ubuntu、Fedora、ArchLinux 都算，Mint 明显不能算。
<Freebuilder> alpha080, OpenSUSE 如何查找包信息？
<alpha080> gentoo
<Freebuilder> alpha080, 像 http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages 这样的网站。
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Debian -- Packages
<Freebuilder> alpha080, gentoo 我也不知道如何查找包信息，这种吏治不明的发行版，我不用。
<alpha080> Freebuilder: 官网上有啊
<alpha080> 如何要在网查找，http://software.opensuse.org/
<kk> alpha080 ⇪ t: software.opensuse.org: Download openSUSE 12.2
<alpha080> gentoo也可以在网查找
<Freebuilder> alpha080, 哪里？没找到。
<Freebuilder> alpha080, FreeBSD 网站有 ports 可查，没找到 gentoo 的 p*
<Freebuilder>  About | Projects | Docs | Forums | Lists | Bugs | Get Gentoo! | Support | Planet | Wiki
<alpha080> http://packages.gentoo.org/
<kk> alpha080 ⇪ t: Gentoo Packages
<Freebuilder> alpha080, OpenSUSE 有不？
<Freebuilder> alpha080, 也有。就 Mint 流没有。
<alpha080> 给过了，看上面
<Freebuilder> 机器老旧慢，贱兔伤不起。
<quabug> 大家好 我想问个问题 是这样的   我换了个84键的键盘 Insert变成了Fn+F12 然后Shift+Insert就变成了 Shift+Fn+F12 很难按 所以我想把粘贴换成其他的键 有没有什么办法？ 我用的是fluxbox
<alpha080> XMOD
<alvin_rxg> xmodmap
<quabug> 好的 谢谢 我试下
<quabug> 果然好了  谢谢了  ;)  Insert变成了Fn+F12 然后Shift+Insert就变成了 Shift+Fn+F12 很难按  所以我想把
<quabug> - -  试了下。。。
<nialv7> 由谁知道该如何监视进程的创建？
<nialv7> 有
<ofan> nialv7: kmod
<nialv7> ofan, how?
<soiamso> nialv7: 什么进程？
<nialv7> soiamso, 所有进程
<soiamso> nialv7: 作用？
<nialv7> soiamso, 好玩
<madper> nialv7: 写个脚本, 监控procfs
<nialv7> madper, 会有监视不到的
<madper> nialv7: 比如
<cfy|home> eexp: 为啥arch叫洗发水？
<nialv7> madper, 开了很快就关的进程，比如
<nialv7> cfy|home, 雅倩
<madper> nialv7: 可以监控到.
<nialv7> madper, 怎么？
<cfy|home> madper: 要不接管fork?
<madper> cfy|home: 太难.
<cfy|home> nialv7: 哦？
<cfy|home> madper: 还好吧
<nialv7> madper, 你怎么监控procfs?
<madper> cfy|home: 连监控文件夹变动他都觉得做不到, 怎么接管fork?
<cfy|home> madper: lib啊
<cfy|home> madper: 有个faketime可以接管时间函数
<madper> cfy|home: 哦, 你是说, 用户态的?
<nialv7> madper, 怎么监控procfs啊？
<madper> cfy|home: 不一定都调用fork的.
<cfy|home> madper: 所以我想应该接管fork也不是很难吧
<cfy|home> madper: gaoji。。。
<hrzhu> 問下你們能訪問ramhost.us嗎
<soiamso> nialv7: 绝对没有
<madper> nialv7: inotify
<ofan> hrzhu: 貌似不能
<nialv7> madper, = =procfs上不能intofiy
<nialv7> madper, 早想过这办法了
<hrzhu> 能ping通 但是訪問不了 大概是服務器掛了吧
<soiamso> nialv7: proc 是虚拟的一个 map 不用考虑读盘，所以不用inotify,这个是为读盘用的
<cfy|home> madper: ............
<cfy|home> ofan: 你凑什么热闹。。
<madper> nialv7: ....
<ofan> cfy|home: 我凑什么了
<cfy|home> ofan: 难道他不是问有没有被墙么？
<ofan> cfy|home: 我也打不开
<cfy|home> ofan: 那就是挂了。。
<ofan> 墙ramhost干毛
<nialv7> madper, 你还有什么想法？
<nialv7> cfy|home, 怎么接管fork？
<nialv7> cfy|home, 弄一个libc wrapper?
<ofan> nialv7: google linux hook
<cfy|home> nialv7: 不知道。。。
<cfy|home> ofan: gaoji...
<cfy|home> madper: 果然是科班啊
<ofan> 要hook,fork,exe*
<madper> nialv7: 还是用inotify吧.
<nialv7> madper, 跟你说了proc上inotify不能用来着
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: .
<madper> nialv7: ....
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: ssh 端口小窗告诉我
 * madper 还是用inotify吧. 
<nialv7> ofan, hook的方法可移植性不好吧？要知道system call table的内存地址
<ofan> nialv7: 搞这么system specific的东西还要啥可移植性
<nialv7> ofan, 至少要在任何linux系统上跑吧
<madper>  Inotify does report some but not all events in sysfs and procfs.
<ofan> nialv7: linux 0.1 也支持？
<\rs> ofan: 沒法參加hacker cup了……
<nialv7> ofan, = =别钻牛角尖嘛，当然是指比较大众的系统
<ofan> \rs: why
<\rs> ofan: ssh不了……
<nialv7> ofan, 用hook的话只能在特定机器上跑啊
<ofan> \rs: ?
<ofan> \rs: ssh还好吧
<\rs> ofan: 都屏蔽了……
<ofan> \rs: 我的不能？
<\rs> ofan: 不能……
<ofan> 为啥
<archl> 好吧。
<ofan> nialv7: 你要在什么版本上跑
<ofan> \rs: 那你怎么连的znc
<nialv7> ofan, 2.6~3.x
<\rs> ofan: 它沒封znc..
<ofan> \rs: 那也应该不会封ssh
<ofan> nialv7: http://dev-console.blogspot.com/2010/01/hooking-syscall-in-linux-2624-kernel.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Space: Hooking a syscall in linux >2.6.24 kernel..
<ofan> nialv7: http://rpinfosec.blogspot.com/2012/06/hooking-linux-system-call-table-in-2012.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: InfoSec Stuff: Hooking the Linux System Call Table in 2012
<\rs> ofan: 你能看到題目嗎……發我一下……
<nialv7> ofan, unsigned long *sys_call_table = (unsigned long*) 0xc1538160;
<ofan> \rs: 我没做资格赛..
<nialv7> ofan, 这地址不可能每个机子都一样吧？
<ofan> nialv7: http://rpinfosec.blogspot.com/2012/06/hooking-linux-system-call-table-in-2012.html
 * archl 抱抱 cherrot  回家了？
<cherrot> archl, 还没呢 7号回去
<nialv7> ofan, 我知道这个地址怎么找，但是这样编译出来的模块只能在一台机子上用
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: Server refuse pub key...
<ofan> nialv7: 自动化找
<nialv7> ofan, how?
<ofan> nialv7: 文章里不是说方法了么
<ofan> 把手动的都写成自动的
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 你pubkey小窗给我
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 我在家，pidgin不让我小窗... You must log in with services to message this user
<nialv7> ofan, 如何自动，编译好的模块又不能再改了
<ofan> nialv7: 都要编译
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 还要注册nick大概，烦，不搞了
<wiiw> 我想监视 /dev/ttyS0 的读写，如何入手？
<nialv7> ofan, 重编译啊……
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 你发我的pubkey格式不对
<ofan> nialv7: 必须编译安装，你以为呢
<nialv7> ofan, 要做软件包分发咋办
<ofan> nialv7: 你的本身就没啥可移植性，要么你把所有情况都包括了
<ofan> 动态获取
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: windows的
<nialv7> ofan, 怎么动态？
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 那个不能用
<ofan> putty的key格式跟ssh的不一样
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 你要手动吧换行去掉~~
<MeaCulpa1> 一样的，去掉换行即可~~
<archl> cherrot:  吃什么。？
<cherrot> archl, 煮的面条  一个人了 尽量从简 :D
<cherrot> archl, 你一直在家宅着呢？
<archl> cherrot:对。
<ofan> nialv7: 比如让你读，system-map，你直接读就是 了
<archl> cherrot:  我是宅人。
<cherrot> archl, :)  有什么事情做么 我想分散些注意力了
<nialv7> ofan, 如何再kernel里头读文件……
<archl> cherrot: 继续 wordnet.cherrot.com ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet [] (@ cherrot.com)
<ofan> ...
<ofan> nialv7: 这还是google把
<MeaCulpa1> 现在的freenode怎么没注册的不让小窗了..
<cherrot> archl, 嗯  该继续了
<nialv7> ofan, 总觉得你的方法很糟糕……
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 哦，我设置了+R,你没登录不能直接pm我
<archl> cherrot: 昨天 imadper 输入密码错误
<ofan> nialv7: 我是google的，你有别的方法更好
<archl> cherrot: 而且似乎没有找回密码的方式。
<cherrot> archl, 可以重置  我瞅一眼
<madper> archl: 我是注册时候, 他不让注册. 说我输入的密码有非法字符.
<nialv7> ofan, 没有 >_<
<madper> cherrot: nnd, 我的都是中文字符.
<ofan> nialv7: 这是最直接的方法，windows下全部是hook
<cherrot> madper, 规则我改一下。。
<madper> cherrot: 说错了,  我输入的都是小写英文字母.
<ofan> nialv7: hook的话，一可以保证对所有程序可用，而不会漏掉
<nialv7> ofan, 为啥不提供个api呢，这么有用的功能
<ofan> nialv7: 我咋直到，问kernel开发者
<ofan> 为毛不搞hook
<\rs> ofan: 原來還沒開始，http://www.facebook.com/hackercup/problems.php?round=189890111155691
<kk> \rs 啥, ⇪ Log In | Facebook
<\rs> ofan: facebook 這些頁面設計也太爛了，重要信息都找不到
<ofan> \rs: 哦，能上了？
<\rs> ofan: 不能……臨時用了一個朋友的……
<ofan> 囧
<ofan> \rs: 看来是部分地区被封
<madper> \rs: 用用我的ssh?
<madper> \rs: 试试看?
<madper> \rs: 我的在电信能用.
<\rs> ofan: 萬念俱灰……下決心好好學網絡了
<cherrot> archl, https://github.com/cherrot/wordnet-zh 这是代码库
<kk> cherrot ⇪ t: cherrot/wordnet-zh · GitHub
<\rs> madper: 我在上海，這裏的ip whois出來是China Unicom Hebei province network
<\rs> cherrot: 怎麼學習前端技術啊
<cherrot> \rs, 我也说不好。。有项目做几乎就是速成  没项目做学俩月可能也没变化
<madper> \rs: ... 你想干嘛? 搞udp打洞?
<banban> 为啥 我的xp虚拟机动不动100%CPU哦。。。卡死了
<archl> cherrot: 哦。我看看。
<cherrot> archl, 不是让你看   要是有bug的话 可以提在上面 lol
<madper> banban: 说明你饿了. 去吃点儿宵夜去吧.
<\rs> madper: ofan: 說不定以後都來不了這裏和你們說話了……
<madper> \rs: 别说的这么可怜嘛~
<banban> madper: 刚吃过晚饭，这有啥关系哦。。。。
<ofan> \rs: 不会的，我在搞新翻墙
<madper> \rs: 我们在国内, 至少可以跟其他小白们一起用qq/微信/momo
<\rs> ofan: 我知道的幾個朋友的ssh都陸續掛了……
<cherrot> \rs, 真的开始对ssh动手脚了？
<madper> cherrot: 恩.
<madper> cherrot: vpn也悲剧了.
<ofan> \rs: 看来，不快搞不行了
<cherrot> madper, 唉 完全无能为力的感觉。。
<\rs> cherrot: 現在趕緊開始學習網絡了，以後都間不了世面了
<nialv7> \rs, ofan vpn也开始跪了。以后大概就没法翻墙了……
<\rs> nialv7: ipv6在某知名大會前跪了
<ofan> \rs: 看下方校长的那gfw论文，其实挺好破
<nialv7> ofan, how？
<ofan> 除了机器学习的部分
<madper> ofan: 方校长现在是deep learning.
<\rs> cherrot: 推薦點前端素材吧，比如常見開發工具：backbone.js angular.js stylus less icedcoffeescript underscore之類的
<madper> ofan: 不是普通的机器学习. 这也能破?
<cherrot> \rs, 一个也不懂 我是半路出家的，而且以后也不做前端。只是拿jQuery做了几个插件而已
<ofan> madper: 论文里说机器学习还在实验阶段
<banban> 今天有人见过哦onlylove没~
<ofan> 封ssh和vpn 是基于统计的办法应该
<cherrot> \rs, 只会js，浏览器兼容性只靠jQuery..
<cherrot> archl, madper 估计注册时的字段验证还是有bug 我修复一下吧。。。
<madper> cherrot: :-)
<ofan> \rs: 前端真没么好搞的，主要还是后端
<madper> cherrot: 你重现了?
<\rs> ofan: 哪篇論文
<cherrot> madper, 以前就有bug 我提交过一次补丁  估计正则写错了
<wiiw> puttygen.exe
<ofan> \rs: 你gmail小窗我，我drive上分享给你
<madper> cherrot: 以前有个小bug, 你提交补丁之后, 成了一个大bug了.  cc archl
<cherrot> madper, ... 或许如此。。
<madper> cherrot: :-)
<\rs> ofan: invitation has been sent……很久沒操作web gmail了……
<ofan> \rs: invitation ？
<\rs> ofan: gtalk invitation前端還是得懂一些……能寫點基礎的……
<dchxcrow> o
<cleamoon> relocation truncated to fit: R_X86_64_32 against symbol `n' defined in .bss section in /tmp/ccNEGPfL.o   这是什么情况？
<archl> cherrot:  那个授权是 Creative Commons  NoBD，似乎不能改，但是这应该不影响导出的辞典的授权吧？
<cherrot> archl, 我对CC授权一无所知。。
<cherrot> archl, NoBD 不能修改 那我们对wordnet的贡献算什么？
<archl> cherrot:  就是不能用其他形式表述，不能商业应用。
<cherrot> archl, 意思是除了网站认可的参与人外 其他人不得修改？
<archl> cherrot: 恩。一般不用来授权软件的。。。我丢一封邮件去问问。。。
<cherrot> archl, 软件怎么可能用CC协议呢。。。
<archl> cherrot: 对啊。
<cherrot> madper, 用来验证email的正则太他妈长了 老子实在看不出开发者想表达些什么……
<cfy|home> cherrot: ...
<cfy|home> cherrot: 企鹅
<cherrot> cfy|home, 哈喽
<madper> cherrot: ... ...
<madper> cherrot: 你连密码的正则都没搞定呢, 搞啥email?
<madper> cherrot: email的正则, 去网上搜就行了.
<cherrot> madper, /^((([a-z]|\d|[!#\$%&'\*\+\-\/=\?\^_`{\|}~]|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])+(\.([a-z]|\    d|[!#\$%&'\*\+\-\/=\?\^_`{\|}~]|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])+)*)|((\x22)((((\x20|\x09)*(\x0d\x0a))?(\x20|\x09)+)?(([\x01-\x08\x0b\x0c\x0e-\x1    f\x7f]|\x21|[\x23-\x5b]|[\x5d-\x7e]|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])|(\\([\x01-\x09\x0b\x0c\x0d-\x7f]|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF]))    ))*(((\x20|\x09)*(\x0d\x0a))
<cherrot> ?(\x20|\x09)+)?(\x22)))@((([a-z]|\d|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])|(([a-z]|\d|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uF    FEF])([a-z]|\d|-|\.|_|~|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])*([a-z]|\d|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])))\.)+(([a-z]|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\    uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])|(([a-z]|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])([a-z]|\d|-|\.|_|~|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\uF900-\uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])*([a-z]|[\u00A0-\uD7FF\    uF900-\
<cherrot> uFDCF\uFDF0-\uFFEF])))\.?$/i
<cherrot> madper, 让你瞻仰一下
<madper> cherrot: 擦, 不看!
<madper> eexp: 神. ^^
<\rs> cherrot: input(type=email)...
<cherrot> \rs, 对 干脆就不校验  交给浏览器去做
<madper> cherrot: ...
<hulu_> 有人能帮忙翻译一个句子么？
<cherrot> madper, 本来就是 没必要校验的事情
<cfy|home> 我艹。。。
<hulu_> Adding to an entry that is not in the hash yet will cause that entry to spring into existence just-in-time, with a value starting at zero.
<inode_lf> cfy|home: cfy > home?
<cfy|home> cherrot: 为什么不用变量代替！！！！
<cfy|home> cherrot: 其实还是很直白的。。。
<cherrot> cfy|home, 你竟然把那条正则看完了？
<cfy|home> cherrot: 你去看看haskell就知道了。。 cc madper ofan \rs
<hulu_> 有人能帮忙翻译一个句子么？Adding to an entry that is not in the hash yet will cause that entry to spring into existence just-in-time, with a value starting at zero.
<cfy|home> cherrot: 就是内容多。。。逻辑不复杂，有个好的编辑器就行。。。
<cfy|home> 我忘了。。。
<cfy|home> 哈哈。。。。。
<cfy|home> 我是用erc...
<cfy|home> 你们都在用一般客户端，lol cc madper
<\rs> cherrot: 你那個不會是根據 rfc 的 [AE]?BNF 直接翻譯得到的吧……
<cfy|home> \rs: gaoji....
<inode_lf> hulu_: 添加一个条目是不是在 哈希但会导致存在，进入春季 刚刚在时间，开始的值为零
<cherrot> \rs, 不是我写的 我看都没看
<cfy|home> inode_lf: google translate?!
<nialv7> \rs, 以后要翻墙光加密不够了，要高技术了
<inode_lf> cfy|home: yeah
 * cherrot 语境啊  没语境怎么翻译啊。。
<hulu_> inode_lf: 还是看不懂
<cfy|home> 注定我在os x上用不到sbcl的新特性么。。。。
<cfy|home> shit..
<archl> cherrot:  哦。很不容易读懂？
<madper> cfy|home: 直接lisp work.
<cherrot> archl, 还行
<madper> cfy|home: 买去吧, 孩子.
<cfy|home> madper: :D
<cfy|home> madper: ......lispworks?
<cfy|home> madper: .......
<cfy|home> madper: 不要。我喜欢开源
 * inode_lf 很郁闷我连接到加密的服务器，如何看＃ubuntu-cn的log
<madper> cfy|home: 我喜欢免费.
<abinez> inode_lf: 搜索啊
<abinez> 没有加密的
<cfy|home> madper: +1
<cfy|home> madper: ...我更喜欢开源的。。
<inode_lf> abinez: Not Found
<abinez> 你用谷歌搜索啊
<inode_lf> 大家可以看ubuntu-cn的log吗
<abinez> 都是可以看的
<abinez> 看到你头昏眼花为止
<ofan> cfy|home: 去看perl就知道了
<nialv7> ofan, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6075013/linux-detect-launching-of-programs 我找到了这个
<kk> nialv7 ⇪ t: c - Linux: detect launching of programs - Stack Overflow
<nialv7> ofan, 第三个答案
<inode_lf> abinez: 我是看不到的
<abinez> 说明你还没搜索到
<inode_lf> abinez: 404错误
<abinez> 你要选好你的关键词
<lpy> madper: 早～
<abinez> 比如你要搜这个，你搜#ubuntu-cn
<madper> lpy: .
<ofan> \rs: 发过去了
<inode_lf> abinez: 很好奇加密的怎么log
<ofan> nialv7: 不错，看效果如何
<abinez> 根本就没有加密的
<abinez> 是传输的时候加密
<abinez> 但是在服务器上是明文记录的
<abinez> 以文本的方式记录
<inode_lf> 很好
<cfy|home> lpy: 你被 madper 带坏了。。。哪里早了。。
<madper> cfy|home: 去! 就是很早!
<cfy|home> madper: 好吧，大师。。
 * madper momo lpy 
<madper> :-)
<abinez> cfy|home: 你肥家了？
<si1m> 我想问一下，如何保存自己喜欢的频道啊（xchat）thaks
<abinez> 收藏啊
<archl> cherrot: 兔子。你真是老好人。。。
<cherrot> archl, 谁说我是好人了
<archl> cherrot: 呃。老好人和好人感觉不一样啊。
<archl> 不是一个意思吧。
<cfy|home> abinez: 是啊
<cherrot> archl, 最近经历了太多事情
<cfy|home> madper: lpy: gaoji!!!
<cherrot> archl, 想找点事分分心而已
<cfy|home> cherrot: ...
<archl> cherrot: 寄出信了。
<cfy|home> cherrot: 你经历啥了？
<si1m> 我想问一下，如何保存自己喜欢的频道啊（xchat）thaks
<airead> 是不是有一个叫 bhlog 的博客系统啊？
<cherrot> archl, 什么信？
<madper> si1m: 啥叫`保存喜欢的频道`?
<cherrot> cfy|home, 女朋友喜欢上了大叔，然后又变成了双性恋  这打击够么
<airead> MeaCulpa: 你是不是用 bhlog 的博客系统
<cfy|home> cherrot: 双性？难道你是女的？
<cherrot> cfy|home, 说错了 曾经的女朋友
<cfy|home> cherrot: 还是说你喜欢大叔了？
<cfy|home> cherrot: ....ex啊，跟你没关系了吧。。
<archl> cherrot: 。。。双性恋。。
<cherrot> cfy|home, 不甘心而已
<cherrot> archl, 是啊 人生不能更失败一点了 白白浪费了两年多的感情 fuck
<archl> cherrot: 。。。积极些。两年的感情浪费的是结果。
<archl> cherrot: 过程里还是快乐的吧。
<lpy> cfy|home: lol
 * cherrot sigh
 * archl 错了。。。
<lpy> si1m: erc用autojoin...
<jogetwoo> 明天就小年了，大家准备怎么H
<piggybox> cherrot: 没关系，谁没浪费过呢
<si1m> madper:: 就是你进入一个频道后，下次在打开xchat，可以看到你平常去的一些频道
<si1m> lpy::autojoin?
<madper> lpy: 他只想记录他喜欢的房间名称, 不想自动进入.
<madper> lpy: 最好的方法就是背下来, 或者记在本子上.
<georgetso> 大家晚上好
 * archl 讨论方向错误。
<georgetso> 请教一个问题,我有1104系统,希望用dist-upgrade升级到1204而不是1210,请问该怎么做?
<si1m> 那么xchat能否查看我最近上的channel吗？
<archl> piggybox: 我没这样浪费过，因为我从来没谈过。。。
<archl> lpy: 记录链接到本地网页。
<piggybox> archl: 那就去浪费一次吧 XD
<archl> piggybox: 呃，我没有吸引力
 * archl 同时没动力
 * archl 现在是个邋遢大叔。
<cfy> archl: ...
<cfy> archl: 。。。
<cfy> archl: 我才是大叔好么。。
<archl> cfy: 你比我小很多
<cfy> archl: 不是吧。。。。
<cfy> 难道我搞错了？
<archl> cfy: 搞错甚么。
<archl> cfy: 你才 23吧。
<archl> 或者 22
<cfy> archl: 你呢？
<archl> 或者 21.。。
<archl> cfy: 所以。比你大几岁
<cfy> archl: 几岁？
<archl> cfy: 5岁之内
<cfy> archl: 其实我２３了。。
<abinez> 21岁可以做老爸啦
<cfy> - -!
<archl> cfy: 21-23 之间都比我小5岁之内。你说呢。
<si1m> 那么xchat能否查看我最近上的channel吗？
<cfy> archl: 26~28?
<si1m> help
<archl> cfy: 笨蛋。。。
<abinez> 看记录
<madper> si1m: 背下来. 自己记住.
<cfy> archl: - -!
<si1m> 记录在那啊
<si1m> fresh me
<abinez> 找
<abinez> 在你的软件上找
<abinez> 看帮助
<madper> abinez: 没有吧?
<si1m> 没有用xchat的吗？？
<madper> abinez: 有啥号召的?
<abinez> 看那个软件的帮助
<archl> cfy: 几 肯定不是 1～2，然后<21+5 。。。
<Freebuilder> 无法输入英文了，急啊！
<madper> abinez: 有吗? 你就让人找?
<abinez> 搜索
<madper> abinez: 你确定xchat有这功能?
<Freebuilder> 小企鹅，无法输入英文。未激活输入法如同激活输入法。
<archl> free啊。。。
<archl> Freebuilder:  输入什么？
<abinez> madper: 搜索
<abinez> 在网上搜索
<archl> 只能输入中文？
<archl> lol
<archl> 第一次见。
<madper> abinez: 那你让他在软件里找, 这不坑人吗?
<Freebuilder> 不激活输入法，依然和激活了输入法一样。
<madper> Freebuilder: pkill fcitx
<abinez> si1m: 在网上搜索你的irc昵称
<abinez> 用谷歌搜
<archl> Freebuilder:  没杀掉 fictx 重启试试？
<si1m> abinez:: 什么意思？
<abinez> 这样就会找到你的聊天记录了
<Freebuilder> 重启无用。
<si1m> 真的家的
<Freebuilder> 我在「附加组件」中取消了一些模块，出现即便未激活输入法，依然是激活了输入法的样子。再启用那些模块，企图恢复原貌，无用。删掉配置文件重来，我做不到。
<si1m> google 搜索吗
<abinez> 也就可以找到你在哪个频道了
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> Freebuilder:  top 看看。。。
<abinez> irc有记录
<jogetwoo> some people don't get subtle
 * madper 好扯淡的方法. 不如自己写个hook, 每次有join操作, 就记录在一个文件里呢
<archl> si1m: 干嘛 xchat 啊。
<archl> si1m: 用别的
<si1m> what
<si1m> archl:: 你们用的都是什么啊？
<si1m> ubuntu
<archl> si1m: 一般图形的好象是 chatzilla 多。
<si1m> command？
<archl> si1m: 更多人是 weechat 和 irssi 之类的。。。
<madper> erc是绝大多数人用的.
<archl> madper: 哦。是吗。
<archl> madper: 没见呢。 -
<madper> 第二多用户的是rcirc
<madper> 剩下的都是不入流的犄角旮栏客户端, 没啥人用, 也不好用.
<archl> madper: 你说的我闻所未闻。。。
<madper> archl: 不信你问问cfy, 就知道我所言非虚了.
<si1m> 不是，我用xchat 主要是学perl plugin
<\rs> eix quassel
<si1m> 大家不吵。。
<archl> madper: 好吧。你们 emacs 党。。。
<cfy> archl: emacser应该是这样
<madper> si1m: irrsi才是perl用户的选择.
<Freebuilder> 完蛋了
<archl> Freebuilder: 怎么啦
<si1m> emacs 太高端啊
<Freebuilder> 不能输入英文
<archl> Freebuilder: arch？
<si1m> xchat 可以使用perl和tcl写插件来着，用于学习。。
<Freebuilder> 大便
<madper> si1m: 你还会tcl?
<madper> si1m: 高端...
<archl> Freebuilder: im-chooser 也不管用？
<si1m> 不是我是想学来着
<archl> 。
<si1m> perl 还是比较好的
<Freebuilder> 关那鸟事，是输入法的问题
<madper> si1m: perl用户, 想写插件, 肯定给irssi
<madper> si1m: 绝对不会给xchat写.
<archl> Freebuilder: 选个不是 xim 的呗。
<madper> si1m: 不信你问问这里就知道了.
<Freebuilder> 现在永远是拼音
<si1m> Larry Wall 是偶像的书
<archl> Freebuilder: 。。。
<Freebuilder> 永远是汉字，不能打英文
<si1m> 是偶像的说！！
<si1m> 哦
<si1m> 谢谢了！！
<Freebuilder> 除非关掉小企鹅
<si1m> good night  everyone
<archl> Freebuilder: 轰炸作者。。。
<madper> si1m: 1 extra/irssi 0.8.15-6
<madper>     Modular text mode IRC client with Perl scripting
<madper>  
<Freebuilder> OK! 搞定了！我晕！
<Freebuilder> 把 键盘-英文 加为第一个输入法
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 垃圾… 想把欧美键盘加进来，却不会做……   setxkbmap de nodeadkeys 这个在 fcitx 里边实现不了。。。 每次还得在 x 里边敲这个命令……………………………………
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 用 fcitx 好处是可自定义标点。
<Freebuilder> ibus-pinyin 能自定义标点不？
<lpy> madper: irssi  lol
<lpy> madper: 并不觉得好用啊
<madper> lpy: 好用.
<madper> lpy: 比xchat好多了
<lpy> madper: lol
<hrzhu> irssi界面乾淨
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<nialv7> 有没谁用opera chat的？
<nialv7> eexp 是用opera chat的对吧
<cley> 有用 andchat的吗？
<archl> 太多了。太多了。100个IRC客户端么。
 * archl 有新电脑了
<archl> 420+1380 花费。
<lpy> archl: 配置？
<archl> lpy:  Intel Pentium 2.8G + RAM 4GB + DELL UltraSharp 23" + 500GB SATA + 10年前的机箱电源光驱 + ？？？
<\rs> nialv7: weechat配置選項非常非常多
<archl> 显示器的价格 > 其他所有的
<nialv7> \rs, 那又怎样
<nialv7> \rs, 有啥很厉害的功能么
<archl> nialv7:  重点，所有聊天联通一体
<madper> archl: 电源一定要好.
<madper> archl: 不然硬盘会坏.
<\rs> nialv7: 支持 ruby/python/guile/perl/tcl 擴展，插件很多
<madper> archl: 电脑越用越慢, 就是硬盘老化, 基本都是电源太差.
<archl> madper: 哦。硬盘坏就坏吧。
<nialv7> archl, 好厉害！
<archl> madper: 再换上 250GB 的那个再坏掉。就可以买新的了。
<madper> archl: 霸气.
<madper> archl: ..........................................................买吧.
<archl> madper: 笔记本电脑硬盘容易坏是不是因为用电池？
<MeaCu1pa> hmm
<madper> archl: 不是, 电池输出挺稳定的, 笔记本硬盘坏是震动的缘故吧.
<archl> MeaCu1pa: 酷儿
 * madper 我擦, 这么晚了..
<archl> madper: 哦
<madper> MeaCu1pa: hmm = han meimei
<nialv7> archl, ？什么叫所有聊天？weechat只支持irc不是么
<archl> madper: 现在晚上说黄段子的军团已经不在了
<madper> archl: 有过吗?
<archl> nialv7: 我记得怎么是skype  gtalk 之类的都能串起来？
<archl> madper:  有啊，深夜话题
<archl> madper: 结果那群人都老了
<archl> madper: 23点之后
<madper> ...
<nialv7> archl, 你自己不用就别来误导人么
<archl> nialv7: 恩。按照官方shuofa
<archl> nialv7: 有 IRC and Jabber
<chendy> 还能赶上这节目
<chendy> 不过明天要出差。。。睡觉去。。。
<nialv7> archl, 哦，这样的话可以试试
<ofan> \rs: 发现haskell个特畸形的特性
<archl> nialv7: 。。。你问之前去官方站了么。。。
<nialv7> archl, 我去了wiki
<\rs> ofan: ?
<ofan> \rs: 在do syntax里，if里不能用do的语法
<ofan> 得用>>或>>=链接
<\rs> ofan: 跟隨if的then需要多縮進一級，if then else還是能用的
<abinez> 很晚了
<abinez> 明天要上路了
<ofan> \rs: 不是缩进的问题，比如do{ if p then action 1 >> action 2 else ...}
<abinez> 车费350
<ofan> \rs: 如果不写>>，用换行就不行
<abinez> 已经预订了一个位置50个铜板了
<\rs> ofan: 哦，then 後不是 do syntax 的作用返回來，可以新開一個 do
<\rs> s/返回/範圍/
<ofan> 比较蛋疼
<\rs> s/來/了/
<ofan> \rs: if貌似会破坏整个do syntax
<\rs> ofan: do裏有if縮進容易多，代碼呈上三角狀……然後就要糾結拆分函數或者用ContT啥的了
<\rs> ofan: 產品設計得再好也需要展示……前端還是得懂一些。也方便文檔、幻燈片之類的
<ofan> \rs: 不会一个人什么都做的
<cherrot> archl, 是不是该考虑买个域名了？
 * cherrot 到openshift的ssh也受影响了啊
<nialv7> archl, weechat的jabber是通过插件来弄得X_X
<sjhjj> 大家好
<sjhjj> 我是新来的
<kk> sjhjj, 好.. . ㍘ 新年快乐，春节: 7.00天
<sjhjj> ubuntu 12.04
<sjhjj> 怎么安装skype
<sjhjj> 谁知道的啊
<sjhjj> 没有人气啊
<cherrot> sjhjj, 软件中心装
<sjhjj> 没有skype这个软件啊
<cherrot> sjhjj, 什么发行版
<sjhjj> 我安装了pidgin
<sjhjj> IRC
<sjhjj> 第一次用
<sjhjj> 对irc不了解
<archl> cherrot: 恩。
<archl> cherrot:  建议？
<archl> cherrot:   http://shop.seainsight.me/domain.php .org的？
<kk> archl 啥, ⇪ 域名注册 - 查找并注册
<cherrot> archl, godaddy 上买放心一些
<cherrot> archl, 买的问题不用操心  我可以操作  选什么域名才是要操心的
<comphuse> 有区别吗？
<archl> cherrot: 这个就是 arch 中文那个斑竹搞的。
<archl> 好像 -
<cherrot> archl, 哦 phoenix 哈  那倒方便 还可以帮他赚点钱
<archl> cherrot:  起域名的 Ubuntu 论坛求助。。。lol
<sunjh58> 大家没有话题聊天啊
<archl> sunjh58: 起名吧。 wordnet 中文 翻译计划， 用什么域名。
<cherrot> archl, 还得看有木有被抢注。。
<archl> cherrot: 呃。一般不会啦
<sunjh58> whois zbinez
<archl> cherrot: 第一，国内没人抢 .org 第二，世界上也很少有人抢 .org
<cherrot> archl, lol
 * archl 洗澡之后发现被子是臭的。
<archl> 咳。
 * archl 现在浑身酸臭味- -讨厌的雾。
<sunjh58> 唉
<sunjh58> 无聊啊
<sunjh58> 家里没有网络
<sunjh58> 只有来公司蹭网
<sunjh58> 我现在搞的都把公司当家了
<archl> sunjh58: 买个睡袋
<sunjh58> :-)
<archl> sunjh58: 买个帐篷
<sunjh58> 刚刚离婚
<archl> sunjh58: 。。。
<sunjh58> 生活不开心
 * archl 不懂情爱
<comphuse> Louis C K 说离婚是值得高兴的事情。因为结束了一段不好的关系。
<sunjh58> 现在我还在保安室里蹭网
<sunjh58> 人家上夜班有钱
<archl> sunjh58: 。你可以做游戏赚钱
<sunjh581> 我是陪人家上班
<archl> sunjh581: 聊天？
<archl> sunjh581: 一起打鬼游戏
<sunjh581> 边上网边和人家聊天
<sunjh581> 不可以啊
<sunjh581> 他们用手机上网
<sunjh581> 我是笔记本
<sunjh581> 奶奶的
<sunjh581> 我感觉我过的什么日子
<abinez> 好好过日子吧
<cherrot> ext4系统下的文件恢复真的不可能了吗？
<abinez> 可以啊
<abinez> 是固态硬盘的话就难恢复了
<abinez> 如果你是在固态硬盘恢复文件。
<cherrot> abinez, 非固态硬盘 求指导！
<abinez> 几乎是比登陆太阳难
<sunjh581> 还有什么好的聊天室
<abinez> 非固态的话就好办了
<abinez> 下载个恢复工具
<comphuse> quit
<abinez> 就可以恢复了
<cherrot> abinez, 我一只没找到办法  什么恢复工具？ testdisk貌似对ext4不感冒
<abinez> 只要你没有覆盖
<cherrot> abinez, 时间略久 可能已被覆盖了一部分
<abinez> 恢复数据有很多工具的
<cherrot> abinez, 你有没有试过。。。
<abinez> 我上次是用金山的一个恢复工具
<abinez> 因为我坏了一两个硬盘
<abinez> 都是那种机械硬盘
<abinez> 所以可以恢复
<abinez> 找出一大堆的文件
<abinez> 连以前删除掉的文件都找出来了
<abinez> 但是，那个固态硬盘就没有办法恢复了
<BigOne> abinez 你工资要到了?
<abinez> BigOne: 只给了2K
<abinez> 还有8K
<abinez> 明天回家了
<BigOne> 一个月的？
<abinez> 我叫老板的儿子送我去
<abinez> LOL
<cherrot> abinez, 我试试extundelete吧
<abinez> 谁叫他欠我工资
<abinez> 太多行李了，满满的几大箱
<abinez> 唉，
<BigOne> 呵呵，那也不错了
<abinez> 都是不怎么值钱的东西
<abinez> 拿回家还可以
<abinez> 家里没有这些
<abinez> BigOne: 你在哪里啊
<BigOne> 我睡了，看你拿到工资就好
<abinez> 过年去你家蹭饭
<abinez> LOL
<BigOne> abinez 上海
<abinez> 太远了
<abinez> 上海那么大
<sunjh581> 有苏州的朋友吗
<abinez> 去了会迷路的
<BigOne> 过年没饭蹭啊
<abinez> 现在又很冷
<abinez> 我回家包饺子
<BigOne> 好了，晚安
<abinez> 昨晚，看了一个晚上的怎么包饺子
<abinez> LOL
<cleamoon> abinez, 差80%的工资就算了？
<abinez> 先欠着啊
<abinez> 难道要跟他拼命不成
<abinez> 这点钱
<abinez> 看开一点了
<abinez> 想办法去找其他赚钱门路
<xiaoy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8_Kfjo3VjU
<kk> xiaoy 啥, ⇪ YouTube - The Website Is Down - Sales Guy vs. Web Dude
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> 看不到
<abinez> 我在下载其他的东西
<cleamoon> ........
<abinez> 明天晚上可能在半夜下车了
<abinez> 在路边
<abinez> 黑灯瞎火的
<abinez> 一个人下车
<cleamoon> 以后什么门路估计都不给钱了
<abinez> 不给钱，是不敢的
<abinez> 只是拖着而已
<abinez> 多少是得给的
<abinez> 其实，我不是在乎那点钱了，他给就给
<abinez> 不给也就算了。
<cleamoon> .........
<abinez> 我担心的是我这么多的行李怎么弄回家
<cleamoon> 这样老板早晚得卷钱跑了
<cleamoon> 多弄几个包呀
<abinez> 跑的和尚跑不了庙
<abinez> 包是有了
<abinez> 没有三头六臂而已
<abinez> 两只手能提几个包包啊
<abinez> 背一个，提一个
<abinez> 拉一个
<abinez> 还有几个箱子
<abinez> 我估计要花钱雇人帮忙拉着上车
<abinez> 到了站点，就要包车回家才行了
<abinez> 150块钱包车回家
<abinez> 省的搬行李了
<abinez> 回家，包饺子。
<abinez> 过年，
<abinez> 吃粽子
<abinez> 出去，走走
<abinez> 几天就过去了
<lqi_home> 有在天津的玩ubuntu的朋友么？需要支持！ http://www.weibo.com/1792119837/zhmKhsMk6 langrenly：今儿帮我姥姥邻居,一对退休老教师修电脑,本来觉得老太太擤鼻涕手拿把攥,结果一去我就惊了,系统居然是Ubuntu!老两口买的品牌机,根本不知道换win的事儿,客服也不敢明说,结果两口子就买教材在家苦修,硬是掌握了一堆Linux命令用起来了…问题
<abinez> 又回来
<lqi_home> 我基本不懂Linux啊,就着书学了一下午,晚上继续,希望明儿能修好…
<kk> lqi_home 啥, ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<ofan> abinez: 又在自言自语呢
<abinez> ofan: 过年回来么
<ofan> 不回
<abinez> 打算去哪里逛？
<abinez> 过年，你们应该不会看到我在线啦
<ofan> 在家窝着
<abinez> 我回家，家里没有网线的
<ofan> 包饺子
<abinez> 上不了网
<ofan> abinez: 悲剧
<lqi_home> langrenly：回复@cell雄鹰:那老两口这半年linux可就白学了，我觉得有点可惜。而且我觉得这简直太牛逼了！我总听我姥姥说这两口子自打买了电脑天天在家研究也不拌嘴了，还说这玩儿还有必要俩人一块研究吗？原来真是闷头儿研究技术呢啊！
<abinez> 在家只能看电视
<sunsunsun> 晚上好
<ofan> lqi_home: nb
<sunsunsun> 大家还有什么聊天室啊
<abinez> 孙孙孙？
<lqi_home> freeflying: 给支持一下！
<lqi_home> ofan: 是呀，请求支援
<ofan> lqi_home: 老两口学，挺好
<abinez> 嗯
<sunsunsun> 大家还有什么聊天室啊
<lqi_home> freeflying: 你们得给点给力的支持，这是多好的一个use case呀
<abinez> 正解
<abinez> 我准备回家推广Ubuntu系统去
<abinez> LOL
<Every> 这么晚还是这么热闹
<gebjgd> 升级完chrome之后不能看flash了
<Every> flash插件？
<gebjgd> chrome自带flash
<sunsunsun> 怎么用命令升级flash
<abinez> 有新版本的时候会有提示的
<sunsunsun> 怎么用命令升级flash
<abinez> gebjgd: 早
<sunsunsun> 怎么用命令升级flash
<sunsunsun> 怎么用命令升级flash
<sunsunsun> 怎么用命令升级flash
<gebjgd> sunsunsun: 看你用毛发行版了
<kk> sunsunsun: .. ..
<xiaoy> sunsunsun, apt-get install flashPackageName <--
<sunsunsun> 我的版本是12.04 64位的
<piggybox> gebjgd: 周末好
<gebjgd> piggybox: 好
<gebjgd> piggybox: chrome挂了 不能播放flash
<sunsunsun> flashPackageName---不是软件包名字啊
<abinez> gebjgd: 重装系统
<gebjgd> abinez: 你傻吧？
<xiaoy> sunsunsun, -.- 当然不是啊
<xiaoy> 你自己找去吧XD
<sunsunsun> 请详细写出命令
<abinez> gebjgd: 你不然还想怎样？
<ofan> piggybox: 原来你有豆瓣
<gebjgd> abinez: 滚回就行了 你以为是win啊
<piggybox> ofan: 啥？
<abinez> 把chorme浏览器降级？
<ofan> piggybox: 豆瓣
<piggybox> ofan: 很久不用了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你那里有chrome么
<gebjgd> ofan: 升级了之后不能播放flash了
<ofan> piggybox: 恩，看最后广播是09年
<ofan> gebjgd: 有
<ofan> gebjgd: 可以放
<gebjgd> ofan: 啥版本？
<gebjgd> ofan: chrome 不是chromium
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 用firefox
<abinez> gebjgd: ofan用的发行版和你不一样啊
<abinez> LOL
<ofan> gebjgd: Version 25.0.1364.58 beta
<abinez> 新啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 日的  稳定版不稳定了
<abinez> 版本弟
<abinez> gebjgd: 你干嘛不换用火狐？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<ofan> gebjgd: lol
<ofan> gebjgd: dev版都很稳定，只是偶尔会出小bug
<gebjgd> ofan: 忍了
<abinez> 今晚注定是个不眠之夜
<cleamoon> 有个问题，一坐标系上n个点，在x轴上找一个点，使其到n个点的距离和最小，应该用什么算法？
<abinez> ？你还没解决这个问题？
<cleamoon> abinez, 没有
<abinez> 上次不是说用对称轴的方法么
<cleamoon> 这句话有什么问题吗：for(ULL s=dynamic.size()+1; s<=j; s++, it++)
<cleamoon> abinez, 不好用
<cleamoon> abinez, 比如一个点 (0,1) 另一个点 (1,3)，怎么找呀？
<cleamoon> 那个dynamic是个vector
<ofan> http://libgen.org/get?nametype=orig&md5=0cc86fc7976bdb0248cb88c87f1db6cf
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: type: application/pdf
<ofan> 这个文件下载下来能打开？？？
<ofan> abinez: 帮忙试一下
<cleamoon> ofan, 我打不开
<ofan> cleamoon: http://goo.gl/64uAO
<ofan> cleamoon: 倒数第三个
<cleamoon> ofan, 下那个13mb的呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 那个是扫描的，不好
<cleamoon> ofan, 还是打不开
<xiaoy> Ìû
<ofan> cleamoon: http://www.yau-awards.org/paper/S/3%EF%BC%8D%E5%B9%BF%E4%B8%9C%E5%AE%9E%E9%AA%8C%E4%B8%AD%E5%AD%A6%EF%BC%8D%E5%AF%BB%E6%B1%82%E8%BF%9E%E6%8E%A5%E5%90%8C%E4%B8%80%E5%B9%B3%E9%9D%A2%E6%9C%89%E9%99%90%E7%BB%99%E5%AE%9A%E7%82%B9%E8%B7%9D%E7%A6%BB%E5%92%8C%E6%9C%80%E5%B0%8F%E7%9A%84%E7%82%B9%E5%92%8C%E7%BD%91%E7%BB%9C.pdf
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: type: application/pdf
<xiaoy> Ìû
<cleamoon> ofan, 下载好慢好慢.....
<abinez> ofan: ？？？
<abinez> 刚才在收拾行李
<abinez> 你要下载什么文件》？
<abinez> 准备要告别这里了
<abinez> 不知道是不是永别
<abinez> 路上蛮危险的
<abinez> 希望一路平安到家
<sunsunsun> 怎查找聊天室
<sunsunsun> 有人 在没那
<sunsunsun> 有人在吗
<kk> sunsunsun, 点点点. ㍚ 新年快乐，春节: 6.89天
<abinez> 没人在
<abinez> 半夜了还有谁在
<abinez> 都睡觉恶
<abinez> 了
<cleamoon> 怎么使用vector <vector <int> > a呀？
<cleamoon> 我直接写 a.begin()->push_back(10); 不管用
<Lavande> 怎么给被阉割过的android装google play 啊？
<knownbad> http://goo.im/home
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: Goo.im free android file hosting
<fivesheep> yoyo
<Lavande> ？
<abinez> 天亮了
<abinez> 准备出发了
<alvin_rxg> su
<kk>  05:15
<nopcall> test
<kk> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<nopcall> 我想问个事 我怎么会被ban掉了两天的。。谁ban掉我的。。
<abinez> 你干嘛了？
<nopcall> 我哪知道啊。莫名奇秒就被ban了
<abinez> 问OP们
<abinez> 嘿嘿
<nopcall> 快睡觉了 明天再问。
<alvin_rxg> 22:56:57 -!- 1 - [#ubuntu-cn]: ban *!*nopcall@124.226.8.* [by freeflying!~freeflyin@unaffiliated/freeflying, 899356 secs ago]
<nopcall> freefly 。。。
<alvin_rxg> nopcall: /ban  <= u will see it
<nopcall> 他ban我的理由呢。。
<alvin_rxg> nopcall: 你问他呀。。
<nopcall> 是freeflying ban的吧？
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 自由飞翔
<abinez> 你估计是刷屏吧
<abinez> 我上次贴了几次新闻
<nopcall> 。。我什么时候刷屏啊。。。我都很少说话
<abinez> 分享一下，结果被封了一会儿
<abinez> 还有一次是跟蛋蛋开玩笑
<alvin_rxg> 难道我得把 #archlinux*** 频道的 phrik 机器人整一个过来？。。
<abinez> 结果被封了半天
<abinez> LOL
<alvin_rxg> phrik 机器人可以代替 ban，   op 或者 临时op 发布 !b nick duration reason 后， phrik 就踢掉那家伙了…
<alvin_rxg> 似乎 #ubuntu 的 floodbot 也是这样
<abinez> alvin_rxg: 你不是bot么？
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 没有专门的服务器，所以没实现那么多功能
<abinez> 买一个啊
<alvin_rxg> 23:07:31 phrik | I offer a total of 627 commands in 37 command-based plugins.  I have processed 1094 commands.
<abinez> 买一个VPs
<alvin_rxg> 这个很恐怖…
<alvin_rxg> 627 个命令…
<abinez> 要是1024K个命令更恐怖
<alvin_rxg> 23:08:19 alvin_rxg | whoareyou
<alvin_rxg> 23:08:21 phrik | I'm your father
<alvin_rxg> puffff
<abinez> 你问候它老妈子一下
<abinez> 看它如何回答
<abinez> LOL
<alvin_rxg> abinez: /msg phrik whoareyou
<abinez> 这里没有那个bot吧？
<alvin_rxg> 23:10:16 alvin_rxg | source
<alvin_rxg> 23:10:16 phrik | My source is at http://sourceforge.net/projects/supybot/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Supybot | Free Communications software downloads at SourceForge.net
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 它是德国人做的，只在 #archlinux** 的几个频道里边
<abinez> 超级pybot
<abinez> 听名字就知道带着霸气
<alvin_rxg> 还不错，有现成的 :D
<abinez> 没空弄了
<abinez> 要回家了
<abinez> 回家没有网络
<abinez> 你过年去哪里逛？
<alvin_rxg> 对哦，汉化还是个问题…
<abinez> 翻译就行啊
<abinez> 你逐字逐句的翻译
<abinez> 然后联系上下文
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<abinez> 按照中文的表达习惯
<abinez> 给翻译一下
<abinez> 话说，你在那里有没有去逛啊
<alvin_rxg> 天天看书，哪来时间
<abinez> LOL
<abinez> 这么老实
<alvin_rxg> 最近一直纠结是买 kindle 还是买平板…
<abinez> 买平板啊
<alvin_rxg> abinez: 是呀，太老实了，所以妹子们都不知道我
<abinez> kindle只能看书
<abinez> 买平板吧
<abinez> 随便买个啥双核的平板
<abinez> 三猩的
<abinez> 或者其他牌子的也是蛮好的
<abinez> 我这次，回家估计要买个平板了
<abinez> 好了，可以关机了
<abinez> 下载完成了
<abinez> 关机，收拾
<abinez> 准备去坐车回家过年
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: kindle也有平板啊
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 刚发现nexus 7比nexus 10慢...又纠结了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 怎么慢？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 7是1.3Ghz，10是1.6Ghz
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 这有啥好纠结的……都4核了……
<cleamoon> 不过7是4核，10是2核...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我手机是 1GHz 的，没觉得慢，就是内存太小了。。
<cleamoon> 而且两者构架不一样...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 内存多少？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我手机玩gba游戏都卡
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 可用内存就 340MB ..
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那是有点少
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: ics 的话，只剩 100MB 了… 然后开个啥， launcher 强制退出一次… gb 还好，但平时也差不多 150MB 剩余内存…
<cleamoon> 150确实不够什么
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你手机看书卡吗？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 不卡
<cleamoon> 我手机本身速度只有600MHZ，超频到850MHZ还是一般
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我看pdf巨卡...
<piggybox> cleamoon: 手机看pdf...
<cleamoon> piggybox, 不是不行吧...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 我把速度卡到 600MHz 试试
<piggybox> cleamoon: 太伤眼睛
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 勉强还行，翻页挺流畅的，缩放略微卡了点
<cleamoon> piggybox, 就只是简单看看网上的小文。不会看长篇的
<cleamoon> piggybox, 7寸就不伤眼睛了？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我翻页都很慢....阅读器是evince....估计和这个也有关系
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: adobe reader..
<piggybox> cleamoon: 看字体大小了
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, adobe肯定为手机优化了...
<cleamoon> piggybox, 正常大小呀
<piggybox> ar没有切边功能，唉
<piggybox> 唯一的用处就是看加密的pdf
<cleamoon> piggybox, 还有有切边功能的阅读器？
<alvin_rxg> 切边也没用。。。屏幕太小了…
<piggybox> cleamoon: 基本都有吧，把白边切掉，字体可以更大些
<cleamoon> piggybox, .....我不知道耶
<cleamoon> 还是至少要7寸以上吧
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: 比没有好
<piggybox> 10寸切边我才可以接受
<piggybox> 你想pdf的真实尺寸一般是a4大小
<piggybox> 你随便拿张纸看看a4有多宽
<cleamoon> piggybox, 确实10寸才接近a4纸
#ubuntu-cn 2013-02-03
<alpha080> 早
<zuriaake> !hah
<zuriaake> !hah!
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 早
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 早
 * imtxc 冒个泡去收拾东西准备过年
 * kk 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.7.5-201.fc18.x86_64 #1 SMP Mon Jan 28 19:54:41 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stardiviner> 没人啊
<iIlL10Oo> http://bbs.wps.cn/thread-22359112-1-1.html
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: WPS for Linux beta1评测有奖活动，优秀评测者说不定就是你！-金山WPS Office官网论坛
<kk> 刷屏检查应该可以了
<iIlL10Oo> http://community.wps.cn/download/
<kk> iIlL10Oo 啥, ⇪ WPS 社区 产品下载
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 自己验证。你那判断，记得一直有问题的。
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 嗯,应该可以了.
<iGoogle> 你依据秒判断的？
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 不是,按频率
<iGoogle> 那这就是原因了。会误判断
<iGoogle> 贴了几行，然后跟一行打字，就可能出。
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 需要把最后一行打字过滤掉?
<iGoogle> 应该按照时间判断，贴几行，哪间隔很短。打字，间隔长多了。
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 我觉得我的算法比你的完美
<iGoogle> 完美个屁。原理都不通嘛。
<iGoogle> 贴的时候，一行发出，立刻就发第二行，这才算刷屏幕
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 你能想到的,我的算法里都有
<iGoogle> f=${1:-note}
<iGoogle> echo $f
<iGoogle> echo -e "# ● `date '+%Y-%m-%d_%H:%M:%S'`\n`xsel -o`\n" >>"$f"
<iGoogle> #xsel -o >>${1:-摘录}
<iGoogle> 看
<iGoogle> 额。没上来嘛
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 发4行不算刷屏
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 你发6行试试
<iGoogle> 贴4行，跟一行，你哪bot也判断成刷的了。经常
<iGoogle> 你还没明白意思
<\rs> nialv7: hacker cup都對也衹有600+都不了R1……壓根不考慮春節前CST時區的人的感受……
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 之前只是加个了白名单 才导致刷屏检测失效的, 我把所有人都匹配成白名单了
<iGoogle> 之前一直有误判断啊
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 没有的
<iGoogle> 经常出的。
<iGoogle> 居然自己不知道。lol
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 除非某人不看别人发言,只顾自己狂打字
<iGoogle> 打字快，不能算。这间隔必定比刷屏大很多。你应该剔出来，就这意思。
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 打字快,但是连续打了10行快的,就算,完美的.
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 我比你完美哦亲
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 你可以每秒打1行字,连打10行试试的,反正现在不热闹
<iIlL10Oo> 都会家过年了
<iIlL10Oo> 回
<iGoogle> 看来你说不通了的。lol
<iIlL10Oo> 估计要连打15行才会触发
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 神好
<hulu> 谁能翻译一下这个句子 Adding to an entry that is not in the hash yet will cause that entry to spring into existence just-in-time, with a value starting at zero.
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 监听其他软件对 /dev/ttyS0 的读写,有什么好办法?
<hulu> 谁的英文好，帮帮忙
<iGoogle> 不知道incron可以不。 iIlL10Oo
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 苏苏。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 现在用的什么系统？》
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 帮我测试一个东东
<wzssyqa> gnome-terminlal -x /bin/sh -c "cd /tmp && exec $SHELL"
<wzssyqa> gnome-terminlal -e /bin/sh -c "cd /tmp && exec $SHELL"
<wzssyqa> 看看这两个哪个可以工作
<iGoogle> 啥东西
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: gnome 3.6的“在终端中打开”不工作了，在调试
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 看看3.4上什么情况
<iGoogle> -x 正常啊
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: -e 不正常？
<iGoogle> 干嘛用-e
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: gnome-terminal 3.6 -e 正常，-x 不正常
<iGoogle> 未知选项 -c
<iGoogle> 格式要“”包括
<iGoogle> ''包括，-e正常
<iGoogle> 历来就-x方便
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 这俩什么区别？
<iGoogle> 取格式方法不同吧。-x直接把后续的，都解释成参数了。
<iGoogle> -e通常都要''一下
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 那样就不用引号了？
<iGoogle> -x不用
<wzssyqa> 原来这一
<wzssyqa> 这样
<iGoogle> 很具体的，没在意过嘛。看man吧。
<hrzhu> ramhost都掛了一天了 什麼情況啊
<imtxc> .
<iIlL10Oo> hrzhu: 翻墙也不能访问?
<hrzhu> 我翻牆是用ramhost翻的 所以。。。 昨天ofan說他也訪問不了
<archl> Psychonauts looks cool. but... I don't have enough space for it...
<archl> 哇。一个游戏超过1GB不可思议啊。
<hrzhu> gae翻牆現在還能用嗎 感覺需要弄多套翻牆方案備用
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.ramhost.us/
<iIlL10Oo> hrzhu: 翻墙也不行,就是服务器自己死机了
<iIlL10Oo> archl: war3就是超过1G啊
<stardiviner> Linux 下有什么好玩的游戏么？
<stardiviner> 单机的？
<hrzhu> 用linux一般就不考慮玩遊戲了吧。。
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: wine+war3 我觉得不错
<iIlL10Oo> 好的游戏是: 免费体验6000分钟
<iIlL10Oo> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<kk> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: Featured Linux Games
<stardiviner> iIlL10Oo: 需要硬件达到什么水平？
<stardiviner> iIlL10Oo: 我可没钱买游戏，虽然不贵，但是也没支付手段。。。
<stardiviner> iIlL10Oo: 6000分钟，倒是不错
<stardiviner> iIlL10Oo: war3是啥？dota？
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: 那就wine,免费的. war3是10年前的游戏,硬件没有要求
<stardiviner> iIlL10Oo: 果断玩了
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: war3单机
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: dota联网 + 11对战平台+wine 没试过.
<stardiviner> iIlL10Oo: 我只会玩单机的。联网游戏也不适合我，我这网络不好
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: war3 打电脑,或和朋友局域网玩玩,刺激
<stardiviner> iIlL10Oo: war3是啥类型游戏啊？对战？
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: 和Quake一样刺激
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: war3和红警,帝国差不多.
<stardiviner> iIlL10Oo: 明白了
<iIlL10Oo> stardiviner: p   freedoom                           - free game files for the 3D game DOOM
 * archl 不买游戏了
<iIlL10Oo> 打抢的 doom Quake
<iIlL10Oo> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i165977
 * archl 的钱还不够捐的呢。
<Pain> archl: ....
<archl> Pain: ？
<Pain> archl: ????
<archl> Pain: 有什么惊讶的？
<Pain> archl: ????
<archl> 。。。
<Pain> archl: ???
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 不知道。
<inode_lf> C-s archl
<archl> inode_lf: C-s
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: incron 不错
<archl> C-s 是什么？
<iIlL10Oo> <c-s>
<happyaron> archl: 你可以通过 /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-cn list 看到谁有op
<happyaron> banban姐来了又走了呢
<happyaron> kk: 估计是 ff 去的。。。
<kk> happyaron, 为什么特别？ ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 6.44天
<archl> happyaron:  呃呃。谢谢。
<archl> iGoogle:  Oooops 是你的么。。。
 * gfrog hi
 * archl 突然想起热水煮青蛙 -热水(温泉)浴
<gfrog> archl: ...
 * archl 又来了  是从右向左的视线
<archl> 这明明是蛙人。
<archl> 不是青蛙
<archl> gfrog: 突然想起是一件好事情。
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 哦
<archl> 凭什么下雪空气质量就不好啊。
<archl> 下雨就好。。。
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 下雨可以吸收灰尘?
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 呃。雪应该吸更多？
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 雪是固体,我觉得液体吸得多
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 哦。不是说吸收啊。。。我是说一旦下雪，空气质量变差。。。
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 你误导了我。。。
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 难道是过程中雪化了，把灰尘又释放了？
<soiamso> archl: 要看气压情况，高气压地区空气质量更好吧
<archl> soiamso: google结果好象是，没风就不行。
<archl> soiamso: 确实。今年没风。。。
<archl> 1～2级风。。。
<archl> 正常 4～7级。
<soiamso> archl: 锅炉太多，气体没有集中排放，如果电车，电暖，空气就好很多
<iGoogle> 谁有冰河4的国语音轨？
<archl> iGoogle: 唉。你配音？
<archl> iGoogle: 看多了不好。带孩子去下三国杀。
<iGoogle> thepiratebay 死掉了
<archl> iGoogle: 有别的把。
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<archl> soiamso: 全民支持火电厂改造
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<soiamso> archl: 火电污染比汽车低
<archl> soiamso: 我刚才拉出 24cm长，3cm直径的粪便。我都想拍照留念。。。
<hrzhu> archl: 你是用尺量的嗎。。
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<archl> hrzhu: 当然是目测
<archl> 比例很容易得到
 * cherrot 求BAE邀请码一枚。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 今天我同学聚会，碰到一个长沙学软件的
<banban> iGoogle: 求解xp虚拟机100%CPU问题。。。。。
<cfy> banban: ...
<banban> cfy: 你知道不。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥学校的？
<cfy> banban: 我想装个vmware... cc iGoogle
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道。。。。
<banban> iGoogle: 这跟啥学校没关系吧
<iGoogle> banban: cpu的不知道。kvm? virtualbox？你应该去官方论坛问嘛
<banban> cfy: 用习惯 sun的那个了
<iGoogle> 安装增强包之类的，可以试试
<banban> iGoogle: virtualbox
<iGoogle> 看官方wiki吧。这软件后面的版本，修改了一些东西。可以用几种方法增强性能
<banban> iGoogle: 据说是因为XP SP3里面的ISC的bug
<banban> iGoogle: 你是EE不？
<cfy> banban: virtualbox?
<iGoogle> 我几乎不用这。被问我。
<cfy> ..........
<cfy> iGoogle: hahahahahahahahahaha
<iGoogle> 知道的，都说了
<banban> cfy: 恩啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 被怀疑了。。
<cfy> banban: 我也觉得virtualbox应该问题不大啊。。。
<banban> iGoogle: 你还没说你是EE不，觉得不像啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 帮我找冰河4
<cfy> iGoogle: okay
<banban> cfy: 以前没有这个问题的 现在才有
<iGoogle> 国语的。才要。 cfy
<banban> iGoogle: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> banban: 妹子就是罗嗦。你仔细看过我说的没。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那没。。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 有出了吧
<cfy> iGoogle:
<banban> iGoogle: 这个你真没回答，就是觉得你该啥都不理才像你 哈哈~
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.youku.com/show_page/id_zbaeb22ae9f9411df97c0.html
<kk> cfy 啥, ⇪ 《冰川时代4》正片—美国—电影—优酷网，视频高清在线观看—又名：《Ice Age: Continental Drift》《冰河世纪4:大陆漂移》
<iGoogle> banban: 官方wiki。还是中文的。nnnnd
<iGoogle> 5元。
<banban> iGoogle: 恩？你说的什么呀。。。。
<banban> iGoogle: 发错人了吧您~
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<iGoogle> 。丫丫的。妹子就是要手把手教。。。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 派你去教她
<gfrog> iGoogle: 啥？
<banban> iGoogle: 还是你教我吧~ 嘿嘿
<iGoogle> vip就是好。还有一家银行不是vip。
<banban> iGoogle: 你说谁的wiki啊，xp还是ubuntu啊。。。。
<iGoogle> virtualbox的wiki
<cfy> iGoogle: 5元呀，小意思咯
<iGoogle> 增强性能，增强音频，等等。自己去看
<cfy> iGoogle: 只要崽崽看得开心，值得呀
<banban> iGoogle: 等什么等啊。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 网络上，我已经交钱了。另外再交，不干
<banban> iGoogle: 你这是要给帅帅买游戏吗
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 笨帮帮啊。冰河，电影
<banban> iGoogle: 哦哦，soga
<banban> iGoogle: ps，我不叫帮帮~
<iGoogle> 斑斑
<banban> iGoogle: 总算音是对了~
<iGoogle> 办办？
<banban> iGoogle: 你爱啥google啊，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<banban> iGoogle: 不对了又，调不对，就平声，不是降声
<MasterKong> andirc!
<iGoogle> 瓣瓣
<MasterKong> 都用什么登陆irc的啊
<banban> MasterKong: 我用的web。。。。empathy 不会设置。。。
<banban> iGoogle: 以前姐控这么叫我~
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 我有个下载脚本。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我试试能用不。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不行。。
<iGoogle> 2个瓣
<MasterKong> 求vim配色方案！
<MasterKong> 适合c/c++的，哪个好，求推荐
<banban> iGoogle: 。。。。。。。。。
<banban> iGoogle: 你还没放假呀
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/245309
<iGoogle> banban: 明天
<iGoogle> MasterKong: desert
<banban> iGoogle: soga~
<banban> iGoogle: 还没说你爱啥google呢啊 哈哈
<iGoogle> 朋友昨天问我，怎么能让狗狗不在家里尿尿？我说你在你家的每个角落也撒上一泡！它就知道那是你的地盘了。。。。这2B今天给我发来短信：[你那办法真的有用耶！]
<banban> iGoogle: 这是你朋友啊。。。。。。
<iGoogle> banban: 你可以学学。
 * microcai http://avplayer.org/newbeefaq.html 招聘招聘啦
<si1m> 大家好
<kk> si1m, 好.. . ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 6.32天
<si1m> kk:: 好
<banban> iGoogle: 学神马？
<banban> kk: (⊙o⊙)哦？
<si1m> Couldn't look up your hostname 我每次登陆都显示这个什么个意思？？
<kk> banban, 你为什么不看到标题为“算命师中大奖”？ ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 6.32天
<iGoogle> banban: 在自己家，表明你的地盘嘛。 lol
<iGoogle> microcai: 你这干嘛。还准备搞大？
<banban> iGoogle: 不理你啦。。。。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> microcai: 想喝茶？
<si1m> Couldn't look up your hostname 我每次登陆都显示这个什么个意思？？还有就是后面写着用ip 代替？？不懂吸血
<si1m> 谢谢
<hrzhu> si1m: freenode會檢查你的hostname 需要你安裝identd之類的軟件 不過我從來沒配置成功過= =
<si1m> hrzhu::souga
<si1m> 谢谢了 ：）
<MasterKong> 同问，
<hrzhu> hrzhu: 裝了identd可以隱藏掉你真是ip 你可以fake一個hostname
<cfy> microcai: 。。
<cfy> microcai: 哪里的？
<MasterKong> andirc wifi时登陆不上，
<si1m> 这么好，可是不是说没配置成功过吗？：（
<hrzhu> si1m: 我不會配置不代表這東西不能用吧。
<si1m> hrzhu:: 恩也对，你不行估计，我这个菜，也不行。。
<MasterKong> 我怎么突然断了
<widon> 18647 widon     39  19  116m  35m 8468 S   33  1.8   0:01.01 totem-video-thu
<widon> 有一个线程kill不掉啊，kill以后又出来
<widon> 怎么kill线程树阿
<widon> 怎么kill线程树阿
<banban> win7 虚拟机要分多少内存和空间啊~~
<Atavg2012> .............
<ofan> widon: 要关掉daemon
<si1m> 大家好 这个命令如何用/msg nickserv  help 没看懂 是/msg nickserv si1m吗？
<si1m> 大家好 这个命令如何用/msg nickserv  这个问题解决了
<\rs> stardiviner: 0ad warzone2100 warsow wesnoth
<alpha080> quiet
<zlszk_> #define NSMALLBINS        (32U),这里的32U是在哪个头文件呢？
<Mayaer> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<imtxc> ChanServ: op me
<Mayaer> 木有淫么
<Mayaer> StarBrilliant: 哈，你还在这里啊
<StarBrilliant> Mayaer: 召唤我？
<Mayaer> :-D
<hulu> ese circum x square brackets are the reduction meta operator, which transforms the enclosed in x operator into an operator that expects a list (a listop), and carries out the operation between each two consecutive list items.
<hulu> 这段怎么翻译
<hulu> These circum x square brackets are the reduction meta operator, which transforms the enclosed in x operator into an operator that expects a list (a listop), and carries out the operation between each two consecutive list items.
<Mayaer> cfy: :-[
<cfy> Mayaer: hi
<cfy> Mayaer: long time no see
<Mayaer> cfy: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<cfy> Mayaer: xixi
<cfy> Mayaer: unhappy?
 * shui test
<lpy> cfy: hi～～～
<Mayaer> cfy: ^_^ 木有哇
<si1m> k
<cfy> Mayaer: oh
<cfy> lpy: hi
<Mayaer> cfy: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<cfy> Mayaer: 好像很开心的样子呀
<Mayaer> cfy: 恩纳
<Mayaer> cfy: 放假在家各种爽啊
<cfy> Mayaer: 不错
<Mayaer> cfy: :P
<debianer> 请问，Ubuntu 移动版本哪里可以下载？
<debianer> 我的安卓手机能装吗？
<Mayaer> 咦，前几天同学发给我一个链接耶
<Mayaer> 安卓手机就能装
<RavenChan> nialv7: test
<nialv7> RavenChan, test
<\rs> RavenChan: test
<callmev> dmenu如何配置在下方
<\rs> (*^__^*) 在 ocaml 裏是合法的註釋……
<RavenChan> \rs: 感觉weechat主要就是靠插件撑着呢
<RavenChan> \rs: 不过是个不错的思路
<\rs> RavenChan: 它是怎麼實現的？定製功能無比強大吧（找不到第二個軟件配置粒度和它一樣）
<RavenChan> \rs: 话说这些选项总觉得有些乱。比如jabber.py用的是jabber.*，beep.pl用的就是plugin.perl.beep.*
<alvin_rxg> Title: Domena.pl | Domeny, hosting, rejestracja domen (@ domena.pl *FROM* beep.pl)
<inode_lf> microcai: 我有个好主意，只是自个能力不够
<callmev> pcf字体如何安装,装上为什么没有?
<\rs> RavenChan: 我沒用 jabber.py，用 bitlbee 把 gtalk 轉 irc 供 weechat 使用
<callmev> 位图支持如何开?
<RavenChan> \rs: 我的意思是配置乱
<RavenChan> \rs: 有没有什么命令可以告诉你一个新装的脚本的配置变量叫什么？
<nialv7> RavenChan, test
<nopcall> 请问下 freeflying 是个bot?
<sunsunsun> 有朋友在吗
<jiam> ?
<sunsunsun> 请问大家怎么找更多的聊天室啊
<cfy> nopcall: of course not
<nopcall> 1 - #ubuntu-cn: ban *!*nopcall@124.226.8.* ("by freeflying!~freeflyin@unaffiliated/freeflying, 951174 secs ago");
<nopcall> 这是他ban我的？
<inode_lf> nopcall: 他是管理员
<inode_lf> nopcall: 你骂人了？
<nopcall> 我没有啊。。
<nopcall> 我都不知道怎么被ban掉的。
<alvin_rxg> 喝咖啡喝撑了。。
<ztz-99> help me
<inode_lf> help ztz-99
<alvin_rxg> god helps them, who help themselves............
<RavenChan> \rs: 有个很糟糕的事……
<RavenChan> \rs: tab给/set补全的时候，选项名直接补全到最后一级……
<sunsunsun> 有朋友在吗
<pengshao> hi
<kk> pengshao, 好.. . ㍬ 新年快乐，春节: 6.14天
<pengshao> thanks
<pengshao> kk:
<debianer> 请问，ubuntu的手机版本哪里可以下载
<kk> pengshao, .. 休息一下 .. ㍬ 新年快乐，春节: 6.14天
<debianer> 安卓手机可以装ubuntu手机版吗？
<Guest46109> 不可以的.
<Guest46109> 记得以前有个帖子是让我的里程碑2装上debian系统的..
<Guest46109> 很久以前了,现在里程碑2也坏掉了.
<Guest46109> debianer,
 * pengshao 要上夜班去了.
<pengshao> clear
<Freebuilder> ArchLinux，/usr/bin/notify-send 文件在哪个包？https://www.archlinux.org/packages/ 没找到查找方法 。
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Arch Linux - Package Database
<ofan> Freebuilder: inotify
<lainme> Freebuilder: libnotify ?
 * pengshao 打了ofan 一巴掌
<archl> ...
<sunsunsun> vbox怎设置网络
<lainme> sunsunsun: nat就行 默认的
<sunsunsun> 好像不通啊
<sunsunsun> 我是用来做 实验
<sunsunsun> 虚拟机当服务器的
 * imadper 
 * imadper vbox的网络设置, 网上有一个一个截图的讲解, 何必来这里问. 
<vimerrrrrrr> hi all~
<kk> vimerrrrrrr, 好.. . ㍬ 新年快乐，春节: 6.13天
<ofan> all hi
<vimerrrrrrr> 有用12 04 desktop的朋友吗？有问题请教一下！谢谢啦！
<ofan> vimerrrrrrr: 说
<nitro_> 用的12.04 不過只用WM不用DE
<debianer> Ubuntu 手机版链接在哪里？
<imadper> debianer: 只有介绍.
<imadper> debianer: 东西还没出来呢
<nitro_> debianer: 沒見過Ubuntu手機版下載 官網上寫的Q4發佈 而且看起來是面向OEM的 沒有獨立下載的
<debianer> imadper: 不会吧，我以为是通用版本
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 他们的想法是, 底层使用和android一样的内核, 这样可以兼容现有的设备.
<debianer> 不是说开源的吗，安卓手机应该都可以用吧
<imadper> debianer: 不过现在还没有放出来, 应该是还没有完全做好吧.
<debianer> 但愿都能用
<imadper> debianer: 单元本地应用好开发.
<imadper> s/单元/但愿/
<alvin_rxg> 幸福就是满嘴的Nutella味
<sunsunsun> 哎
<sunsunsun> 没有人气啊
<vimerrrrrrr> 大家有遇到开机等待网络链接的问题吗？
<sunsunsun> 有冒气的朋友吗
<imadper> alvin_rxg: :-)
<imadper> vimerrrrrrr: 谁在等待网络连接? nm?
 * imadper tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<vimerrrrrrr> 然后才能登录。。。很要命。。。
<ofan> vimerrrrrrr: 很简单
<ofan> vimerrrrrrr: 换archlinux
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你也喜欢nutella？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: rt
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你妹
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你暴露了
<sunsunsun> 谁会安装skype啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 完切
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 玩切
<alvin_rxg> sunsunsun: lol 这还要教…  下载 skype.deb => dpkg -i skype.deb
<sunsunsun> 装了ubuntu系统后，有什么聊天工具啊，可以视频的啊
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 切成肉末啊？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=400473
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 弹出通知，如何设置 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<alvin_rxg> sunsunsun: msn, skype, gtalk
<imadper> sunsunsun: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<kk> imadper 啥, ⇪ 提问的智慧
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 切成肉渣
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: nutella很少吃，不过不太健康
<sunsunsun> ?
<sunsunsun> ？
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 不是我… 主人刚暴露了。。
<ofan> piggybox: 不健康？
<piggybox> ofan: 嗯，google一下就知道了
<alvin_rxg> sunsunsun: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Skype简体中文版官方网站-最清晰的免费网络电话
<alvin_rxg> sunsunsun: 说吧，你的网址是不是给 redirect 到 tom 的网址去了？
<sunsunsun> 没有朋友帮我啊
<alvin_rxg> 艹
<alvin_rxg> http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.
<alvin_rxg> http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.com/sq-zhshttp://tinyurl.
<ofan> sunsunsun: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<alvin_rxg> /clear
<imadper> alvin_rxg: ..
<ofan> al
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你现在没op了？
<sunsunsun> 发的什么网地址
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 那东西要来干嘛？
<imadper> alv
<ofan> alvin_rxg: k人啊
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 来个过滤吧, 太过分的粗口, 就给t了吧.
<sunsunsun> 都在说什么
<ofan> sunsunsun: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/ 下载安装
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Skype简体中文版官方网站-最清晰的免费网络电话
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 那天来了一个人, 各种地方歧视的漫骂, 结果一个op都不在.
<ofan> imadper: 谁？
<imadper> ofan: 等我给你找.
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 我没服务器，没法做个脚本实现
<imadper> ofan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1599532/
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 你不是经常当机器人吗?
<imadper> alvin_rxg: lol
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 来个脚本, 挂ofan的服务器上面. 反正一个irc脚本, 不会占多少流量.
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 可以做个脚本实现，一个 带op 的 bot 挂着。 没 op 在的话，可以 !votekick nick reason，然后在一定数量的 registered 用户投票后，bot 踢人
<cfy> gaoji.......
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 容易被人恶意利用.
<cfy> 那不是无敌了？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 登录10个人, 同时vote down, 就t个人.
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 要授权用户
<sunsunsun> 打开下载页面是乱码啊
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 不会， registered 用户都会被记录的。5个不同的 registered 用户，可以问问 nickserv 的注册信息
<cfy> imadper: gaoji......
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 还是给我个op...反正我一直在lol
<cfy> imadper: 唉，混了这么多年，没有op真失败啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 问 freeflying 要呗。。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我说永久啊。。。临时的怎么用？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我搞个bot, 你给加op
<cfy> freeflying: hi,在否？
<imadper> cfy: ToT
<ofan> cfy: 他没权限
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 我只在你们都睡觉的时候开 op ...
<cfy> ofan: 哦？
<sunsunsun> skype怎么装啊
<cfy> 谁有？
<cfy> 讨一个。。。不行就算了。。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: /msg ChanServ flags #ubuntu-cn
<imadper> sunsunsun: 你装到哪里遇到问题了?
<cfy> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<alvin_rxg> sunsunsun: google => ubuntu skype site:forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<imadper> sunsunsun: 刚才不是有人跟你说了吗? 直接下载一个deb包, 然后dpkg -i
<sunsunsun> 网站下载页面是乱码
<sunsunsun> 郁闷
<cfy> sunsunsun: 我知道
<nitro_> 目測不翻牆還下載不到那個deb
<alvin_rxg> sunsunsun: 乱码就改 encode 呗，浏览器的事
<sunsunsun> 说说
<lainme> sunsunsun: 源里就有吧。ubuntu 有个 partner 源。默认这个源就是开启的
<cfy> sunsunsun: 有个partner的源，添加之后，可以直接安装
<cfy> lainme: hoho
<sunsunsun> 怎么添加
<alvin_rxg> sunsunsun: as said, aptitude search skype
<imadper> sunsunsun: 你查过google吗?
<sunsunsun> 说中文啊
<imadper> sunsunsun: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<kk> imadper 啥, ⇪ 提问的智慧
<sunsunsun> 怎么添加源
<ofan> sunsunsun: http://goo.gl/khc1W
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: ubuntu 添加源 - Google 搜索
 * alvin_rxg 咱是不是太高估他了？他是不是都没去 forum.ubuntu.org.cn 学习一下？。。。 linux 不是 windows 那样上来点鼠标就完事的。。得多少学习了才能使用的。。
<alvin_rxg> http://lmgtfy.com/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<lainme> sunsunsun: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/latest-skype-release-added-to-ubuntu-software-center
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: Latest Skype Release Added to Ubuntu Software Center | OMG! Ubuntu!
<cfy> 真的么。。。。我好象就是直接GUI添加的partner源
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 其实就是点鼠标就完事了，双击deb包
 * imadper 建议: 别给他英文网页...
<ofan> sunsunsun: http://www.stfw.net/
<kk> ofan 啥, ⇪ www.stfw.net
<cfy> imadper: boring.....
<sunsunsun> skype元可以告诉我吗
<nitro_> 打開終端 敲兩個命令進去
<nitro_> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 0xd66b746e
<alvin_rxg> Title: MIT PGP Key Server (@ mit.edu)
<nitro_> sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<imadper> cfy: 同样...
<imadper> cfy: 今天跟妹子去吃饭+逛博物馆... 讨论了一下买房问题... 瞬间压力巨大.
<nitro_> 然後sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install skype
<lainme> sunsunsun: http://www.ubuntuhome.com/latest-skype-release-added-to-ubuntu-software-center.html
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: 最新版Skype加入到Ubuntu软件中心 | Ubuntu Home
 * ofan 看老友记
<lainme> imadper: 告诉她。不过是个六面体
<cfy> imadper: alvin_rxg: 唉，临时op真心没用。。。
<cfy> ofan: 求挂irc
<imadper> cfy: 唉... 确实呀...
<cfy> ofan: 我能挂你那么？
<ofan> cfy: https://znc.ofan.me:7788
<imadper> cfy: 一会儿来个城管, 就把你乌纱帽给摘了..
<ofan> cfy: 能
<cfy> ofan: imadper: 算了，以后研究，我现在不在家。。。网络太差。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 等我建个用户
<cfy> imadper: 是呀。。。真是苦。。。。
<imadper> lainme: 说这个有用?
<cfy> ofan: 哦，等我过年了研究研究。。。。。。现在网络太差了。。。都不想打开网页。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩...
<ofan> cfy: 不用开网页
<cfy> ofan: 我用不来啊，想看个资料什么的？难道很容易用？
<ofan> 建个账户，你自己设置就行
<cfy> ofan: 我可是erc哦
<cfy> ofan: oh
<ofan> cfy: 跟正常irc一样，跟客户端无关
<ofan> cfy: 只是你服务器连我的，然后服务器一直保持链接freenode
<cfy> ofan: 哦，好的
<BigOne> cfy: 我也是erc
<cfy> imadper: 过会给我，嘻嘻，估计要断下
<imadper> cfy: .
 * imadper op接力.
<stardiviner> 有没有什么好的专门介绍动漫的网站啊？我想订阅
<stardiviner> 发现都不知道哪里去找好看的动漫。。。
<alvin_rxg> acfun ?
<imadper> stardiviner: 我有一个还说的过去的论坛, 你要吗?
<imadper> stardiviner: www.eyny.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 伊莉討論區 (@ eyny.com)
<cfy> BigOne: oh
<stardiviner> imadper: 来者不拒
<ofan> cfy这个笨蛋
<stardiviner> imadper: 无法访问。。。
<stardiviner> imadper: 难道需要翻墙？
<imadper> stardiviner: 要翻墙.
<imadper> stardiviner: 恩.
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 竟然没rss
<stardiviner> imadper: 我的goagent有个问题，The proxy server is refusing connections 据说是证书问题，但是我导入local下的CA。crt证书后，还是这样。真奇怪。于是乎很多网站都不行
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 呃？
<stardiviner> 有人用goagent遇到上面的问题的么？
<imadper> stardiviner: 不用 goagent. 用 ofan 的ssh
<cfy> ofan: 这。。。网络太慢了。。。以后有机会设置。。
<stardiviner> imadper: ssh会不会太费流量？
<cfy> ofan: 密码存你那安全不？
<ofan> cfy: 安全
<inode_lf> stardiviner: tor 也没法用了
<cfy> imadper: ...唉，明天就没了。。。
<cfy> ofan: 你能知道不？
<imadper> stardiviner: 你按流量收费?
<cfy> 我觉得肯定知道。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 能。。。
<cfy> 明文存的密码把。。。
<ofan> cfy: 不是明文
<ofan> cfy: 管理员有权限看所有账户信息
<cfy> ofan: 哦？有密码加密过的？
<stardiviner> imadper: 我不知道ssh咋收费。我从来没用过。。。
<cfy> ofan: 哦。。。好危险。。。
<ofan> cfy: 服务器上是加密的
<imadper> stardiviner: 不计流量的. 不过不能bt. 具体的问 ofan .
<ofan> cfy: 只有我一个管理员， \rs 的都能看
<cfy> ofan: ?
<ofan> stardiviner: 9RMB/月
<cfy> ofan: 你是说\rs也能看？
<ofan> cfy: \rs 也用我的
<ofan> cfy: 不能
<stardiviner> ofan: 支付宝支付？
<ofan> stardiviner: yep
<inode_lf> ofan: 给个帽子＠inode_lf
<cfy> ofan: 哦，我有空试试，现在网络太烂了。。
<stardiviner> 有其他的类型么？
<cfy> ofan: 下次还给我哦。。。。。。
<stardiviner> ofan: ^^
<ofan> stardiviner: 有vpn..
<ofan> stardiviner: 新翻墙技术还在alpha中
<cfy> ofan: gaoji...
<ofan> 以后升级免费的
<nitro_> 你公鑰不就不用擔心密碼的問題了
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 就像一个 root 可以看 /home/cfy 的信息 一样啊…
<cfy> ofan: gaoji....
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 这个我是知道。。。所以觉得。。。。不安全。。。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 但你的登陆密码是加密的呀。。
<stardiviner> cfy: 用虚拟机啊
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 但是ofan能看到呀
<cfy> ?! cc stardiviner
<lainme> cfy: 那你只能自己买服务器了
<ofan> cfy: 我可以改一下，让管理员没权限
<alvin_rxg> vps ..
<ofan> cfy: 只是web管理能看，其他方式看不了
<BigOne> 话说，这里有人用wayland么？
<cfy> ofan: 没事，我改个一般的密码就好了。。。还是永久op王道啊。。
<lainme> ofan: 你的ssh是单独服务器，还是和网站什么的在一起
<ofan> lainme: 都在一起
<ofan> lainme: 不过我准备分开
<ofan> cfy: 有可能会掉线，比如我升级vps的时候
<\rs> mark generalized search tree / RD tree
<cfy> ofan: ...好吧。。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 升级前先 wall ?
<imadper> 不一定所有人都在线.
<ofan> alvin_rxg: wall看不见
<sunsunsun> 感谢刚才帮助我的朋友，我的skype安装成功啊
 * ofan 求一起玩 http://www.jamwithchrome.com/
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 开一次 oppps 一次
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要chrome25以上
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 24呢…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要chrome25以上
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要chrome ---->25<----- 以上
<alvin_rxg> 再改一下 /etc/apt/preferences
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 25 是 beta..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那就beta撒
<\rs> 跟父母簡直沒法交流
<inode_lf> ofan: 这么早起床了？还是还没睡呢
<ofan> \rs: 咋了
<\rs> 很多雞毛蒜皮的事，不打緊的
<cleamoon> \rs, 是不是你想搞基父母不同意？
<alvin_rxg> \rs: 工资多少？有铝朋友了没？啥时候买车？
<\rs> cleamoon: 沒這麼多想法……
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
 * mosesofmason ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮kk我们鄙视你！
 * mosesofmason ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮ kk我们鄙视你！
<cleamoon> \rs, 那就是你不想搞基，父母逼你搞？
<\rs> alvin_rxg: 日100多，實習
<\rs> cleamoon: alvin_rxg: 沒Al朋友，沒車。你們牆外人士都幸福……
<alvin_rxg> \rs: 呃… 我以为是你爹娘在问你这些事…
 * inode_lf 跟着神灵出现了
<inode_lf> ((lambda (mk-length)
<inode_lf> (mk-length mk-length)
<inode_lf> 这是什么语法，真搞不明白
<alvin_rxg> lisp
<\rs> 你在看 y combinator 吧
<inode_lf> 然后mk-length递归调用mk-length,然后，没完没了？
<inode_lf> \rs: 不知道什么nator
<inode_lf> 这调用会没完没了吗？
<\rs> inode_lf: The Little Schemer?
<cleamoon> \rs, Al朋友？暗恋朋友？
<inode_lf> \rs 是这里面的东东
<cleamoon> 果然是基？
<cleamoon> inode_lf, 这句肯定没完呀...后面是什么？
<imadper> inode_lf: 括号没对齐.
<inode_lf> ）
<imadper> inode_lf: 不一定会一直调用的
<inode_lf> imadper: cleamoon后面是lambda()
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<cfy> imadper: \rs: 64bit是不是更快？
<imadper> cfy: 是.
<cfy> imadper: \rs: 64bit是不是更快？听说比32的多operator?
<cfy> imadper: 但是内存不够用啊。。
<imadper> cfy: 多寄存器.
<imadper> cfy: 还好. 确实会多占用一些内存 .
<cfy> imadper: 还有呢？有没有多operator
<imadper> operator多的那些是一些直接进行64位操作用的.
<cfy> imadper: 对cl应该是灾难吧，64位的指针满天飞。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不会的吧..
<cfy> 内存使用量*2.。。
<cfy> imadper: 是这样。。
<\rs> cfy: x32
<cfy> \rs: .......
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 现在编译32位的sbcl...
<cfy> 全部切换成32的。。。
<imadper> inode_lf: 比如, 你 (define (mk-length x) ( x )) 就不会一直调用.
 * imadper scheme是这么写吧?
<\rs> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10499514/y-combinator-discussion-in-the-little-schemer
<kk> \rs 啥, ⇪ scheme - Y combinator discussion in "The Little Schemer" - Stack Overflow
<\rs> 這個看上去不錯
<inode_lf> (define extra
<ofan> fixed-point的y combinator很好写
<inode_lf> (lambda (x)
<inode_lf> (extra x)))
<ofan> inode_lf: 所有函数都是lambda
<inode_lf> ofan: Y combinator很好写，怎么看起来很奇趣的样子
<qiao> imadper: 你丫还不睡。。
<imadper> qiao: 等我老妈回来呢. 你到了?
<lpy> imadper: 才几点就睡。。。
<lpy> imadper: 哦你明天要上班的样子  lol
<imadper> lpy: 你一定死的早.
<lpy> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> lpy: 纠结要不要买: http://search.360buy.com/Search?keyword=30%E5%A4%A9%E8%87%AA%E5%88%B6%E6%93%8D%E4%BD%9C%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F&enc=utf-8&suggest=1&area=1
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<lpy> imadper: 不差这点钱就买呗
<lpy> imadper: 买了不看开学可以带回来给我看  lol
<cleamoon> imadper, 我估计不如那本 自己写操作系统 好
<inode_lf> mosesofmason: 您老别老消失了再出现行吗？
<imadper> lpy: 差这点儿钱.
<lpy> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> cleamoon: 那本不太好...
<lpy> cleamoon: 啊咧
<cleamoon> imadper, 出第二版了，还行
<inode_lf> mosesofmason: 要么把您的广告语去掉行了
<imadper> cleamoon: 我看了前三章...
 * imadper 讲的没有0.12内核那本书讲得好. 个人观点. 
<cfy> ofan: !!!!!!!
<piggybox> inode_lf: 对bot有什么好说的
<ofan> cfy: ???????????????
<cfy> imadper: ofan: 死机了1！！！
<imadper> of
<cleamoon> imadper, .....很明显不是一个内容好不好，这本是操作系统科普型的书
<imadper> ofan: os x
<cfy> imadper: ofan: 屏幕一闪死了。。。。。。。好像电影里拍的。。。
<ofan> inode_lf: 理解了，写不难
<cfy> imadper: ofan: the most advanced operationg system死了。。。
<ofan> cfy: 重启后会有core dump
<ofan> cfy: 估计你哪个内核扩展搞的
<imadper> cfy: 内存松了.
<cfy> ofan: 不知道。。。。report了。。
<ofan> 我就有过一次四国，因为ntfs驱动
<cfy> imadper: mba的内存是焊上去的。。。
<ofan> 都是3rd-party的
<ofan> 还有那个Java
<imadper> cfy: .. ..
<cfy> ofan: 可是我这里目前没有跑ntfs
<\rs> ofan: 這次終於把 y combinator 弄得清楚一些了，之前都很朦朧
<inode_lf> piggybox: 恩，没时间看了，不过下个星期之内一定要搞明白，要睡了
<cfy> imadper: 所以换内存倍麻烦
<ofan> \rs: 恩，我发现lambda calculus很有搞头
<ofan> 准备弄本书看
<imadper> cfy: 点锡来焊开?
<cfy> imadper: 可以使用我的专业技能。。
<cfy> imadper: 可是我不敢。。
<imadper> cfy: 是板载内存颗粒?
<cfy> imadper: 也许行。。
<cfy> imadper: 不知道，没拆开看过。。
<inode_lf> \rs: 刚好我看到ord=30%E5%A4%A9%E8%87%AA%E5%88%B6%E6%93%8D%E4%BD%9C%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F&enc=utf-8&suggest=1&area=1
<inode_lf> * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<inode_lf> <lpy> imadper: 不差这点钱就买呗
<inode_lf> *** cfy (~ilisp@unaffiliated/chenfengyuan) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<inode_lf> <lpy> imadper: 买了不看开学可以带回来给我看  lol  [09:51]
<ofan> fixed-point y combinator貌似还是几个combinator里最简单
<imadper> cfy: 应该是板载内存颗粒, 汗上去内存条太傻了.
<inode_lf> <cleamoon> imadper, 我估计不如那本 自己写操作系统 好
<inode_lf> <inode_lf> mosesofmason: 您老别老消失了再出现行吗？
<kk> inode_lf:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<imadper> inode_lf: stop
<inode_lf> <imadper> lpy: 差这点儿钱.
<inode_lf> <lpy> imadper: 。。。
<inode_lf> *** cherrot (~cherrot@199.180.254.36) has quit: Ping timeout: 244 seconds
<qiao> imadper: 恩，到了，今天和几个实验室的学长聚了聚，现在还在学校，明天回家。
<inode_lf> <imadper> cleamoon: 那本不太好...
<qiao> imadper: 先睡了。。
<inode_lf> <lpy> cleamoon: 啊咧
<inode_lf> *** freeayu (~freeayu2@27.151.251.147) has quit: Remote host closed the
<inode_lf>     connection
<imadper> inode_lf: stop!!!
<inode_lf> <cleamoon> imadper, 出第二版了，还行
<cfy> ofan: op拿来
<inode_lf> <inode_lf> mosesofmason: 要么把您的广告语去掉行了
<inode_lf>  
<\rs> ofan: 過兩天開始學習 the little schemer
<inode_lf> imadper: 小心贴错了
<lpy> -v 是什么意思
<cfy> 好像现在不flood了。。
<ofan> \rs: 学scheme了？
<inode_lf> ofan: 不小心按了快捷键了，实在不是有意贴的
<ofan> inode_lf: 不怪你，都是因为kk太残废了
<ofan> inode_lf: 没
<cleamoon> test
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点. ㍮ 新年快乐，春节: 6.04天
<ofan> devoice没效果
<\rs> ofan: 200頁還是挺快的
<ofan> \rs: 哦 那不多
<cleamoon> 200页小说可以半天干完，可200页技术没那么快...
<ofan> http://goo.gl/BHpEF
<inode_lf> ofan: 我闹不明白，为什么时不时的就总一下子贴出很多多余的东西来，编辑文档时也是
<kk> ofan 啥, ⇪ Library Genesis
<ofan> cleamoon: 200页不多，最快一天就看完
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<cfy> ofan: +v没用吧。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 没
<cleamoon> ofan, the little schemer好像有个问题，前面一大堆例子都没法试呀...只能当习题看
<cleamoon> ofan, 那是你看得太快...
<cfy> lpy: http://docs.dal.net/docs/modes.html
<kk> cfy 啥, ⇪ Channel and User Modes
<ofan> cleamoon: 相似内容看多了，一眼就明白
<ofan> cfy: 怎么-q
<inode_lf> cleamoon: 里面的例子都是可用的
<\rs> coffeescript 那類200頁書確實一天就能看完
<lpy> cfy: :-)
<inode_lf> 只是你要小心的别打错（）了
<cleamoon> inode_lf, 编译不过
<ubuntu518> xiaoy
<ubuntu518> 在吗
<ofan> cleamoon: 用我的这个试试 https://github.com/ofan/hs-scheme  XD
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: ofan/hs-scheme · GitHub
<cfy> ofan: /mode #ubuntu-cn -q kk
<inode_lf> ／me 表示无压力的全部通过测试
<ofan> cfy: o
<inode_lf> cleamoon: 我这里也有
<cleamoon> ofan, 试什么？
<ofan> cleamoon: 能不能编译
<ofan> litter schemer 最新版是第四版？
<cleamoon> ofan, 我用chicken能编译成c，但在编译c时告诉我缺少chicken.h
<ofan> 编译成c...
<ofan> hmm 可以考虑搞一下
<inode_lf> ofan: 第四版，但偶是用guile搞的，没搞C
<cleamoon> of
<cleamoon> ofan, 要不你怎么编译？
<ofan> cleamoon: 不编译，解释执行
<cleamoon> .......
<cleamoon> ofan, 拿什么运行？
<ofan> 生成asm太麻烦了
<inode_lf> ofan: https://github.com/Inodelf/Defend-the-Diaoyu-Island
<kk> inode_lf ⇪ t: Inodelf/Defend-the-Diaoyu-Island · GitHub
<ofan> cleamoon: 自己写的interpreter
<cleamoon> .....................
<ubuntu518> xiaoy
<ubuntu518> zai ma
<ubuntu518> 在吗
<ubuntu518> 我以后的名字就是ubuntu518
<ubuntu518> whois xiaoy
<\rs> 打算用racket
<\rs> 還有個 gambit
<ofan> orz 下载了个扫描版pdf
<cleamoon> 好吧...能编译过.....
<BigOne> \rs: 你打算用racket做什么？
<\rs> BigOne: å­¸ TLS
<BigOne> \rs: TLS?
<BigOne> \rs: 什么？
<ofan> the little schemer
<ofan> 一共174页...
<BigOne> \rs: 哦～好吧，不过觉得racket的速度有点慢
<inode_lf> ofan: 191页，159／192
<ofan> ((10. What Is the Value of All of This?) 174)
<ofan> 正文就174
<ofan> 哦 192
<inode_lf> ofan: 174是chapter10的开始页，老兄
<Yayi> 稳下个问题啊，比较弱，
<Yayi> ubuntu12.12的计算器有没有被严格？
<Yayi> 阉割
 * inode_lf 弱弱的不敢问
<ofan> inode_lf: 哥很年前
<\rs> BigOne: 挺快的吧……我覺得快過erlang的都能算快了……
<BigOne> Yayi: 怎么被阉割法？
<ubuntu518> ？
<ubuntu518> ？
<Yayi> 我发现fedora18的计算器没有了“程序员/科学性”这样的功能了
<ofan> 解释的都不快
<BigOne> \rs: 我是和sbcl比
<BigOne> \rs: http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=racket&lang2=sbcl
<kk> BigOne ⇪ t: Racket speed ÷ Lisp SBCL speed | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<ubuntu518> xiaoy
<ubuntu518> zai ma
<ubuntu518> xiaoy
<ubuntu518> zai ma
<ubuntu518> xiaoy
<ubuntu518> 在吗
<xiaoy> 在
<ubuntu518> 怎么自动加入这个ubuntu聊天室
<\rs> BigOne: 嗯
<ubuntu518> 怎么加入你为好友啊
<BigOne> \rs: 当然这只是一个参考。真正使用的时候不一定是这样
<ubuntu518> xiaoy在吗
<xiaoy> ubuntu518, 我发给你的网站上面就有教材，你好好看一下:)
<ubuntu518> 怎么加你为 好友啊
<\rs> BigOne: 嗯，就好像裏面的 haskell 程序都是翻譯自 c 的一樣 cc ofan
<cleamoon> 我刚发现上面有个问skype问题的......
<ofan> \rs: 哦？
<BigOne> \rs: 关键看你怎么用吧，即使是C，用得不好可能比Python都慢
<ofan> 我看了下c++的数据，多核基本都没利用起来
<cleamoon> BigOne, 那很困难吧...除非是成心的...
<ofan> 所以这些测试程序没有很大代表性
<BigOne> cleamoon: 我说的是极端，不过现在做软件的很多坑爹的选手，性能啊，代码什么的真的不是一般两般的狗屎
<BigOne> ofan: 所以我说是参考
<nopcall> '
<cleamoon> BigOne, ....确实
<BigOne> cleamoon: 有时候觉得java虽然不是很好，但对于那些坑爹的人来说，这么条条框框下，都能写出那么狗屎的代码，要是像js这样灵活的话，会发生什么？
<ofan> 这测试也反映不出erlang的水平
<cleamoon> BigOne, 他们写c++更烂
<cleamoon> BigOne, 烂到恐怖...
<piggybox> java已经算坑少的语言了，虽然语法啰嗦
<ofan> BigOne: 写软件本身就不是那么容易
<BigOne> cleamoon: 我见过一个业余的java程序员写js，我只能说，这个东西真的是烂到极点
 * ofan 某只会java的同学写c++永远都写char []
<cleamoon> BigOne, 我记得网上有一个类似的文章...网络传输bool值不直接传bool，偏要写个string “fls”，然后传这个。
<BigOne> cleamoon: 在js的方法里套方法，而且套了好几层，还要调用方法外面的变量
<BigOne> cleamoon: 瞬间，代码就变的让人抓狂
<cleamoon> BigOne, 这算不错的了....
<\rs> 是說壓縮json吧
<BigOne> cleamoon: 为什么要写个fls？
<cleamoon> BigOne, 我都见过在代码行里加注释的...
<cleamoon> BigOne, 为了减少网络流量..... fls比false短.....
<\rs> church boolean 也用 tru fls 這樣的記號
<BigOne> cleamoon: 这～无语
<ofan> fls比1长
<cleamoon> 是呀.......
<cleamoon> 所以，完全无语.......
<BigOne> cleamoon: 那用 f 和 t不是更节约？
<ofan> BigOne: 有的时候长比较好
<cfy> 不不
<cfy> t & nil
<cfy> 短
<cleamoon> BigOne, 变量太多，短名字太少。
<cfy> 而且有文化底蕴。。
<cfy> 显得比较nb..
<cfy> cc ofan \rs imadper cleamoon BigOne
<ofan> 码元越长容错能力越强
<cleamoon> BigOne, 关键是那厮的程序规定变量名最长3字节
<BigOne> cfy: 我觉得，可以用 t 和 ()
<cfy> BigOne: haha
<cleamoon> BigOne, 所以所有变量都是 “wtf”， “kma”， “gth”之类的...
<\rs> f 0 s x = x
<\rs> f n s x = s $ f (pred n) s x
<\rs> main = interact $ show.($0).($succ).foldl1 (liftM2 (.)).map (f.read).words
<cfy> BigOne: 上海的呀。。
<cfy> BigOne: 如果有lisp聚会，你来不。。
<BigOne> cfy: 是啊
<BigOne> cfy: 考虑一下
<cfy> BigOne: ...
<piggybox> cleamoon: wtf lol
<\rs> BigOne: 上海的？
<BigOne> cleamoon: 这，我觉得这种规定好奇怪
<BigOne> \rs: ？？？
<cfy> \rs: BigOne: 你们可以面基了。。。
<cleamoon> BigOne, 确实奇怪.....
<BigOne> cleamoon: 我觉得再下去我能写一本书叫《程序员常见错误与坑爹5000例》了
<ofan> \rs: 干嘛的
<\rs> ofan: "4\n1 2 3 4" -> 10
<BigOne> cleamoon: 不过一般变量名3个字符这种，都是出现在比较早期的编程语言中。或者比较冷门的，比如某些特殊的汇编语言
<\rs> ofan: "1 2 3 4" -> 10
<\rs> ofan: "1 2 3 4 5" -> 15
<BigOne> cleamoon: 让我想到了corewars
<ofan> \rs: o
<BigOne> ofan: 其实我在想一个问题，你说对于代码的简化，是遵循贪婪算法是最优算法的么？
<cleamoon> BigOne, 应该叫《气死苦逼调试的5000种方法》
<cleamoon> BigOne, 关键是程序是js写的......
<BigOne> cleamoon: 我不做调试的～
<ofan> \rs: f= s ( s ( s (s ... ?
 * imadper 
 * imadper 没见过不做调试的开发.
<\rs> ofan: church numeral
<BigOne> cleamoon: 不，其实大多数是java来着
<cleamoon> BigOne, 差不多啦....写的人都很2.....
<BigOne> cleamoon: 见过一个方法写了300行的
<\rs> cfy: BigOne 是上海的？
<BigOne> cleamoon: 而且全是if else
<\rs> ofan: f n s z = s (s (s .... (s z) ))...))
<cleamoon> BigOne, 如果你看到一个程序满处变量名都是 a1, a2, a3... 然后底下全是 if(a==1) b=1; else if(a==2) b=2; else if(a==3) b=3;....
<cleamoon> BigOne, if else是经常的.....
<BigOne> cleamoon: 如果是那样，我会让他把这个重写一遍。
<cleamoon> 还有大量自作聪明 3,4层嵌套 ( ? : )，NND谁看的懂呀！
<cleamoon> BigOne, ......估计你没这个权限
<BigOne> cleamoon: 只是很多时候觉得没必要那么较真
<cleamoon> 还有就是满眼都是magic numbers.....
<BigOne> cleamoon: 你是做协议的？
<cleamoon> BigOne, 不是...
<cleamoon> BigOne, 我只是见过
<BigOne> cleamoon: 觉得magic numbers一般在格式定义上会比较常见吧
<cleamoon> BigOne, 那也不能写在程序里呀....放在头里就好了....
<\rs> ofan: 這個很有意思，c operator precedence ? : 的優先級指的是什麼
<BigOne> cleamoon: 是的～但有些人偷懒咯
<cleamoon> 我见过一个货，她说她c融会贯通了，我就考她说 scanf 的返回值是什么呀？然后我就震惊了，
<cleamoon> 她反问“返回值”是什么？
<cfy> 成功复制的参数个数吧
<cfy> 赋值
<BigOne> cleamoon: ～～～返回类型可能跟适合吧
<cfy> \rs: 看ip是
<cleamoon> cfy, 是的
<ofan> \rs: 对于其他操作符优先级？
<cfy> cleamoon: 这算什么水平？
<cfy> cleamoon: 嵌套?:
<cfy> cleamoon: gaoji....
<cleamoon> BigOne, 那她更不知道了......还问过我int怎么转换char呢......
<BigOne> cfy: 没用位操作算对得起看官了
<cfy> cleamoon: 应该用CL写一遍，然后转成C,再转成汇编。。。。。
<ofan> scanf会返回EOF
<cleamoon> cfy, 这个没什么水平吧....
<cfy> cleamoon: 原来我这么菜啊 。。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 你不是知道吗？
<cfy> cleamoon: 然后删除CL源代码，只保留汇编的。。。
<cfy> cleamoon: 不不，我以为我已经入门了。。
<cleamoon> cfy, 是至少入门了呀
<ofan> 语言入门还不算入门
<cfy> cleamoon: 其实我还在沙滩上捡石块。。
<BigOne> cleamoon: 突然想到个装B的方法，就是用C写完之后，递交的代码是用 gcc -S 处理过的
<cfy> BigOne: 我不刚刚说过么。。
<BigOne> cfy: 是啊～
<cleamoon> BigOne, 用VC写了一年头文件是 <cstdio> 的程序，然后告诉我在学C........
<cfy> cleamoon: nb啊，
<cleamoon> cfy, 捡石头干什么用？
<cleamoon> BigOne, .......
<cfy> cleamoon: 扔你
<BigOne> cleamoon: 见过有人写 printf 的Hello World说着是C++的代码
<cleamoon> BigOne, 不如转成brainfuck....
<BigOne> cleamoon: 原因是文件结尾是cpp
<cfy> BigOne: 可以这么说吧。。。。
<BigOne> cfy: 一般C++的helloworld是用 std::cout的
<imadper> gcc -S那个不好. 应该是, 所有的c代码, 都用宏定义成 asm volatile()形式的.
<cfy> BigOne: 特殊的呢
<BigOne> cleamoon: BrainFuck的话，貌似只能做一些简单的。复杂的就有点痛苦了
<cleamoon> BigOne, 我也见过，还是理工大的同学呢。一个hello world，把printf放在一个class的public里，然后再调用class........最后各种编译不过.......
<cfy> ........
<imadper>           asm volatile(LOCK_PREFIX "addl %1,%0" : "+m" (v->counter) : "ir" (i));
<cleamoon> BigOne, 不是，是brainfuck输出那个c源代码.....
<BigOne> cleamoon: 这货是学java走火入魔了吧
<cfy> imadper: .....
<\rs> 你們討論的都是語言細枝末節犄角旮旯的地方，c++爛就爛在定義的都是這些東西。學會了也沒多大用
 * cfy .......
<BigOne> \rs: 随便侃侃
<cfy> 抛弃细节，来用CL
<cleamoon> BigOne, 他完全不会java呀......
<BigOne> cfy: 你是让我们都来拥抱右括号么？
<BigOne> cleamoon: 好吧～～对这个无语
<cleamoon> BigOne, 理工大要求那么写。每一行程序都要单用一个class
<BigOne> cleamoon: 有必要么？那么傻？
<\rs> ofan: 有沒有想過用最少字符brainfuck生成一段文本？
<soiamso> 今晚语言大会？
<cleamoon> \rs, 我们侃的都是见过的SB.....
<ofan> \rs: 啥意思？
<cleamoon> BigOne, 他们就这么要求的...
<BigOne> cleamoon: 好奇怪的要求
<ofan> \rs: haskell有了dsl，语法也变的很琐碎
<lpy> cleamoon: 好蛋疼的要求
<ofan> c++常用的语法其实不多
<cleamoon> BigOne, 理工大想让学生充分体会op的精髓：装逼
<BigOne> ofan: scala将要支持宏了，haskell呢？
<cleamoon> s/op/oo
<ofan> BigOne: 有template
<soiamso> BigOne: 一直都有
<BigOne> cleamoon: OP只是一种概念，但不一定都适合
<ofan> haskell不爽的是跟c++代码结合，得搞个新的dsl
<BigOne> ofan: 因为是纯函数式编程
<BigOne> ofan: 其实仔细想想，没有副作用固然好，但是没有副作用的话，还要程序干嘛？
<BigOne> ofan: 或者叫边际效应？
<cleamoon> ofan, haskell和c++结合了？
<cleamoon> BigOne, 理工大c++课就教到class的语法，template都没提。然后matlab当计算器使.....
<ofan> BigOne: haskell是把不同的东西都分不同的范畴
<ofan> cleamoon: 可以结合
<BigOne> ofan: 哦，mond？
<\rs> 易於測試、易重現、易於理解、天然persistent數據結構
<soiamso> BigOne: 这个语言的介绍有点问题，应该是 no implicitic
<BigOne> cleamoon: 我觉得，其实现在高校有时候挺死板的，没什么活力
<ofan> BigOne: 有很多3rd party的方法，最简单的是dsl
<ofan> 最好的是搞个c++的ffi 标准
<cleamoon> 我觉得c要是有足够多好用的库就真的不需要c++那类的货了.....
<BigOne> ofan: 当然，我也喜欢haskell只是没机会使用，所以目前选择了scala
<BigOne> cleamoon: 关键是C的抽象能力不好，而且，又没有命名空间
<BigOne> cleamoon: 你看一下GTK那个夸张的函数名就能感觉到了
<soiamso> ofan: swig 不行？
<ofan> soiamso: swig只能对比较简单的项目好用
<soiamso> ofan:  wrap c++ to c
<cleamoon> BigOne, 抽象是可以做到的，只是ANSI-C不支持而已，加一个库就能支持了
<\rs> 如果宏能夠產生部分合法的語法到程序末尾保證語法正確：比如html裏宏弄出開標籤，直到最後才弄出閉標籤。那麼這種宏就無法是類型安全的。如果是類型安全的，無非是操作一些代碼罷了，用普通函數節能模擬，用dsl也很方便呢
<ofan> c++ boost库里有个functional lib可以搞，反倒是c++的方案比较靠谱
<BigOne> soiamso: 你说的是 extern "C" ？
<ofan> cleamoon: 只暴露c接口是比较靠谱的，haskell的c ffi
<ofan> cleamoon: 只暴露c接口是比较靠谱的，haskell的c ffi 比较稳定
<ofan> 但对于大型c++项目，工作量太大了
<BigOne> ofan: 我是觉得，如果haskell能生成LLVM的中间码以替代现在的lib会更好吧
<cleamoon> ofan, .....没用过，无法评论.....
<\rs> ocaml是對效率有一定追求，聯通oop和fp的橋樑
<ofan> BigOne: llvm的太底层，没法控制abi兼容
<ofan> api
<BigOne> ofan: 但目前haskell是生成本地代码的啊～
<\rs> ghc有llvm
<ofan> 而且太多narive的代码，都转成llvm估计得几百年
<\rs> 現在ocaml也有了
<BigOne> ofan: 我的意思是，对于lib而言，可以用中间代码，最终生成的，是本地代码。
<ofan> BigOne: 要链接本地代码
<\rs> 以前我還妄想ghc->c的，c代碼大概在6時期纔是完整的……
<BigOne> ofan: 觉得haskell要走的路比较长
<ofan> haskell的abi都是c的
<soiamso> BigOne: 一直都不是本地代码，有个 RTS在下面
<ofan> 现在ghc转c，还是首选方式
<ofan> c编译器优化能力太强了
<BigOne> ofan: 介绍一下啊
<ofan> soiamso: rst也是编译成本地的
<ofan> 只是haskell程序编译后自带链接rts
<cleamoon> ofan, haskell写的程序没多少需要太好速度的吧？
<ofan> cleamoon: haskell定位不是script language
<BigOne> ofan: 你觉得go怎么样？
<ofan> BigOne: 不了解
<ofan> go还太嫩
<soiamso> cleamoon: 首选scala, 不过类型系统混乱，
<piggybox> BigOne: 觉得挺好，虽然还不成熟，不过有google在后面支持
<BigOne> soiamso: 貌似是我的选择嘛
<ofan> 而且支持的范式还是c那一套
<ofan> 更像是c+managed gc
<cleamoon> ofan, 但定位也不是最底层的高级语言吧？
<BigOne> piggybox: 其实我觉得一个语言是否好，异常处理的健全很重要。
<BigOne> ofan: 也有同感
<soiamso> cleamoon: 很多库都是 java 库，
<cleamoon> soiamso, scala还不如lisp呢....最起码库多...
<ofan> cleamoon: go的目标估计就是比c好的低级语言
<BigOne> ofan: 你说的haskell生成C的方法，能介绍一下么？
<\rs> 一個更好的c，oop似乎是不完整的，內置coroutine也不算什麼特色，multiple return value作爲錯誤處理常規模式真心爛
<soiamso> cleamoon: scala 可以使用所有java库
<ofan> BigOne: ghc选项里可以生成c
<cleamoon> ofan, go当然是想多了，超过c++都玄
<cleamoon> soiamso, java库比lisp库多吗？....我不知道耶
<piggybox> cleamoon: 当然
<BigOne> ofan: 但是不间的没有haskell的库就能编译吧，总有什么设置之类的吧
<ofan> ghc直接生成本地代码还在实验阶段，估计没有转成c在由gcc编译生成的代码质量高
<cleamoon> piggybox, ....好吧
<\rs> 像ocaml那樣把exception當控制結構而不是 錯誤 理解纔是正確方式。但很多人想不通這一點
<ofan> \rs: haskell处理exception，方法太多
<cleamoon> 说到异常处理，先写个好用点的查bug程序不好吗？
<soiamso> cleamoon: 你要搞商业你就先要拜访java,
<ofan> haskell的exception基本就是个dsl
<cleamoon> soiamso, 那是
<\rs> 騙不瞭解advanced的人去學吧http://matt.might.net/articles/best-programming-languages/
<BigOne> soiamso: 可是java7貌似最近是安全危机啊
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Advanced programming languages
<ofan> 我到觉得把exception当控制结构比较烂
<piggybox> BigOne: 那是applet的漏洞，和服务端的java没关系
<cleamoon> \rs, 靠.....这谁呀......这么坑爹的文章......
<piggybox> BigOne: Go FAQ里专门解释过Go为什么不支持exception，Linus以前也说过exception是crap。当然还有另外一边的支持者。。。这个问题基本就和white space缩进好坏一样是个open question
<BigOne> piggybox: 比较惊讶cl里，那种异常处理，居然能原地复活
<ofan> piggybox: linus的思想还是c的
<ofan> 实现exception在高级语言里是必须的
<ofan> 用控制结构实现的exception，性能好，但是非常难实现和调试
<cleamoon> linux是好东西，但linux其实是crap.....
<ofan> http://www.randomhacks.net/articles/2007/03/10/haskell-8-ways-to-report-errors
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 8 ways to report errors in Haskell
<\rs> 實際上只有四類 error  Maybe Either fail
<ofan> \rs: 要跟monad结合就比较麻烦了
<ofan> 用c的方式就是只有Int和error
<cleamoon> ofan, 你说的int指的是什么？
<ofan> cleamoon: 错误代码
<cleamoon> 哦
 * BigOne 需要被推荐一个比较节约资源的wm，目前中意fvwm，其次是fluxbox，有没有其他推荐
<cleamoon> BigOne, awesome
<BigOne> cleamoon: 看看
<BigOne> cleamoon: 这个让我想到emacs
<cleamoon> BigOne, 和emacs没什么关系
<BigOne> cleamoon: 感觉～～，很像
<cleamoon> BigOne, 是平铺wm，用了这个你就跑不了了
<nopcall> awesome + 1
<BigOne> cleamoon: 真的假的？你别吓我
<cleamoon> BigOne, 对大部分人来说都是真的
<cleamoon> BigOne, 你顶多是跑到其他平铺wm去
<alvin_rxg> 啥 Tiling 不 Tiling 的… 不如开一个 terminal + tmux，然后其他的全部 max 就行了…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 也行
<BigOne> cleamoon: 觉得貌似挺有意思的
<BigOne> cleamoon: 可惜是GPLv2的，如果是MIT或者BSD的感觉会好点吧。
<BigOne> cleamoon: 最近对GPL许可证有点抵触情绪
<piggybox> BigOne: 。。。
<cleamoon> .........
<BigOne> cleamoon: GPLv3
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: 你改一下，把 Licence 改成 MIT/BSD/Apache 啥的随便你
<BigOne> alvin_rxg: 我只是说感觉而已，没别的意思。而且，不同许可证限制是不同的
<alvin_rxg> BigOne: 我只是说怎么改变你的感觉而已，没别的意思。而且，不同的包管理改起来是不同的
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
<comphuse> 有人在Debian上用过Apparmor 吗？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<kk> mosesofmason: .. ..
<alvin_rxg> mensch
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<alvin_rxg> VERDAMNT
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 可以deop ChanServ 吗
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你试试
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 不行..
<kk>  05:11
<alvin_rxg> 家𡧘
<cleamoon> test
<kk> cleamoon, 点点点. ㍞ 新年快乐，春节: 5.71天
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-27
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 12.04LTS 无线网显示“设备未就绪”。无法连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455014 我的电脑不知道出了什么事，今天突然无线网连不上去了。网上的很多方法都试过了都行不通，求助于各位大神 有如下几个线索： 1. 我今天上午 Code: sudo apt-get install
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 昨日,13.10升14.04,顺利成功,没有后遗症. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455017 sudo update-manager -d 唯一不一样的就是那个内核了.3.13的内核. 不过过年后打算改用arch了. 前面装了gentoo,太累的. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-01-27 8:39
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<sou_> timeout?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<archl> 不行了
<perr> bingo
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 09:19 新年快乐 : 3.612天
<MeaCulpa> .
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点. 09:27 新年快乐 : 3.606天
<onlylove> 后天回家……
<onlylove> 唉……折腾
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 一起来搞独立博客：WordPress视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455018 作为独立博客最广泛的平台，WordPress是每个要搭建独立博客的站长所必须精通的。这个WordPress入门视频教程是我们学习 WordPress的好帮手。它由WordPress教程网录制，全集共22集。这个全集由寒食
<^k^>  ─> 夜收集整理并传至网盘上，非常的辛苦，在这里向他致敬。 教程内容有： WordPress入门视频教程1 – WordPress入门介绍 http://www.icoolxue.com/play …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> 又是那个恶心货发的，真心想投诉
<onlylove>  storezhang
<archl> onlylove:  storezhang 店长的意思吧。
<archl> onlylove: 那纯广告哈
<onlylove> archl: 那个货就没发过别的帖子，都是他自己视频网站的推广
<onlylove> archl: 我只能说一叶真心好脾气，如果是我，早就黄牌警告了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38174
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 疏于管理还是好脾气？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 霍金声称没有黑洞
<onlylove> 继续干活去
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 好脾气
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你说疏于管理，他还管
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: :)
<onlylove> 后天回家……心里长草了……
<onlylove> 不干活了……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38163
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 蜜蜂用塑料垃圾建造蜂巢
<onlylove> 这个新闻看的真心……触目惊心
<onlylove> 蜜蜂是否是在收集传统蜂巢材料时无意中混入了塑料？研究人员注意到，蜜蜂在使用了塑料后会丢弃掉一些树叶。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> ^k^: 除了timeout会点别的不
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove, 什么？ 09:58 新年快乐 : 3.584天
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:老板和司机 : 有个老板买了新车,可是对雇用的司机很不放心,担心司机把新车的零件换成旧的以从中取利。他自己不会开车,只好对司机的每一个动作都问个一清二楚。有一次他乘车出去,车慢下来,然后又快起来。"是怎么回事?"老板问司机。"没什么,先生,我只是换了个档。
<^k^>  ─> "老板转对身旁的朋友耳语说:"看见没有,竟然没有向我打招乎,把车档都给换了。我一定要把他辞掉。"
<onlylove> 反应迟钝的kk
<onlylove> 这老板……
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> 强烈要求K掉不干活的kk
<archl> onlylove: 不是啊。今天网站经常 502
<archl> onlylove: 大概有问题了
<onlylove> archl: 哦……我这边没怎么看
<onlylove> archl: 一般的就是下班回家看下
<onlylove> archl: 因为自从改了随机密码，记不住了，就在家里让ff记住密码了
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。今天早晨打开浏览器，那几个标签就没装载完，出了一个 502
 * archl 同意 onlylove
<onlylove> archl: 然后有不想用ff的sync，然后就……反正如果哪天带电脑上班，就看下
 * archl 的 密码不是随机的，是自己知道的词语和各种信息胡乱加各种标点和数字变换组合。。。
<archl> 或者各种网站域名
<onlylove> 重复性的工作果然让计算机来做最好……
<archl> onlylove: 。
<archl> onlylove: baidu的那个，果然是打电话过去能解决。。。晕倒。非要装啥客户端。
<archl> onlylove: 国内服务有不装客户端能好用的？
<onlylove> archl: email
<onlylove> archl: 页游
<onlylove> archl: 不行，页游得要flash
<archl> onlylove: 呃。。。
<onlylove> archl: 突然想搞个树莓，搞个自己的私人邮件服务器
<archl> onlylove: 。你们邮件多到。。。
<MeaCulpa> ,
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: die
<onlylove> archl: 不是，只是不想用sina的服务了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那是啥
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 啥照片啊，邮件啊，我都搞过，然后hosting cpu spike稍稍高点，就被人suspend
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 自己的网站都是不靠谱的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 如果你自己的实体服务器，还得应付安全局和FBO
<MeaCulpa> FBI
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 然后我收到过hoster转发FBI email, 叫我提供Photo ID
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 总之，自己网站，各种操蛋
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 忘了件事，国内isp封80……靠
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 树莓这东西，又不是vps
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那更不现实...国内....
<onlylove> 国外有托管树莓的不……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Utah或者Arizona买个服务器吧，也就应付一下FBI
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求问winetricks怎么总是checksum mismatch http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455019 我看了下下载的地址，是download.microsoft.com，这个网站已经404了，有没有什么新的winetricks可以下载到dll的？或者有可以直接下载dll的其他方式呢？ 刚接触，求指教啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 qzadsl — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-01-27 9:54
<onlylove> 算了……不搞了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那那些小vps能做啥
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: CPU略高都会被suspend
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我就放了一个相册，然后在server端拉起imagemagick批量
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 就被suspend...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你是不是玩gentoo玩习惯了
<MeaCulpa> 没啊
<zenNamaste> 应该是被gentoo惯的习惯了
<MeaCulpa> 我就弄个相册，给亲戚朋友看看照片
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 不懂别乱说
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 估计是批量的流量太大
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你一张一张的来估计就没事了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 图片转换，cpu厉害，我是一个个来，然后同时有人访问，我估计...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你本地转好了上传啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove:  烂
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 懒...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那你抱怨啥
<onlylove> 傻乎乎的又忘了format namenode
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonchang/2014/01/26/china-halts-bank-cash-transfers-2/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ China Halts Bank Cash Transfers - Forbes
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 呵呵，资金，资金
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 6月的时候也这么干了一次，我居然没想明白
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 山雨欲来风满楼啊，KFC都不卖原味鸡了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我也发现了，满城的黄金鸡
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我不知道这黄金鸡在成本上能省多少
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 省不少
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 配料，用油都不一样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是这是掘祖坟...
<tonghuix> ^k^: 早上好
<^k^> tonghuix, 您好，你今天早上？ 10:39 新年快乐 : 3.556天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 在上班，晚上回家和你做
<^k^> tonghuix, 你经常使用电脑吗？  10:40 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 反正整个支那都坟了，趁早开地狱版的KFC是明智的
<tonghuix> ^k^: 是啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-01/25/bloatware
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ South Korea bans unremovable mobile bloatware (Wired UK)
<^k^> tonghuix, 哇.. 10:40 新年快乐 : 3.555天
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 棒子真先进
<woju> 注册用户如何ignore quits joins?
<MeaCulpa> 棒子手机...
<woju> 怎么没用？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 看gtalk啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: iphone没有这货
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 等我登录网页
<adam8157> 看你登录着的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: nnnd, 不知道... 反正iphone是没有
<onlylove> roylez: 防止现金流出？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那啥，必胜客中国的老总，不是说，白羽鸡啥的……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那几天地铁里就是KFC的广告，丫的都想揍他一顿
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我都想弄只试试看40天能养大不，养不大就砸KFC店去
<woju_> 朋友送打，和自己捡的有什么区别？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 反正我不信KFC的鸡没吃激素
<onlylove> 没语法高亮的vi真不爽
<kcao> onlylove: 你的vi 为什么没有语法高亮？
<onlylove> kcao: 你装个最小化的centos试试
<onlylove> kcao: 最小化的debian也行
<kcao> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> kcao: 语法高亮是vim的特性
<kcao> onlylove:  en
<onlylove> kcao: 所以满屏找自己要改的东西，非常不爽，有语法，关键字不用管
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马不working
<iwii> 马年
<kcao> onlylove: vi 太难了
<onlylove> kcao: 还成，除了不支持语法和蛋疼的backspace
<palomino|working> 不working还能怎样.. onlylove
<kcao> 主要是不习惯
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你每次进来都顶着working，啥时候不working，不working的时候做啥
<palomino|working> 不working时不上来啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你的working就是上来挂着聊天么
<palomino|working> 当然不是了。。
<palomino|working> 没发现我很少说话么
<zhouqt> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<zhouqt> huntxu: 帅胡须
<palomino|working> ...
 * gfrog nick又错乱了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<freeflying> gfrog: 基娃
<freeflying> test
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<^k^> freeflying:点点点. 10:58 新年快乐 : 3.543天
<freeflying> gfrog: 北方过年有啥好玩的不
<gfrog> freeflying: 吃饺子？ lol
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: huh？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 超市的肉鸡也能40天养大
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 20年前泰国正大集团引进的鸡种是49天养到比现在KFC大20%
<onlylove> freeflying: 多北方，北到哈尔滨的话，有冰灯，雪雕 不过，每年都有
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你太年轻了，我们小时候就看那“49天完成生长”的广告的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 要多读书，看报...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 鬼才信，有本事你给我鸡苗让我49天养大
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是你...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不喂激素
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那些笼养鸡，又是切喙又是啥啥的
<freeflying> onlylove: 要开车2个小时能到的地方
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我还看过一个文章，一只鸡，就出生和死亡的时候见过太阳，一生就一个月时间呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你管那么多干啥，单位资金的蛋白质就是王道，老美各个身强力壮就是王道，你丫的在床上躺到100岁有毛用
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 蘑菇一辈子都没见过太阳呢
<MeaCulpa> 健康而柔弱的活着吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 老美的身强体壮……有人种关系吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 要不你去日本吃相扑火锅？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 美国是多种族国家，老美的华人也比你强壮
<freeflying> onlylove: 你如果觉得kfc这些有问题，那你其它的就更别吃了，中餐就更扯淡
<onlylove> 米国人自己都不吃KFC的说法是从哪里来的
<onlylove> 还有米国人自己都不吃转基因的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 米国白人那里来的，但是米国超市鸡肉也是那种鸡
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> 转基因食品最便宜，是贫民窟的人吃的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 黑人喜欢吃炸鸡，又喜欢去KFC
<roylez> palomino|working: 蚂蚱
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所以白人发展出了其他炸鸡...
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<freeflying> onlylove: 谁告诉你美国人不吃转基因了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: M记和德克士？不都一个德行
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我是贫民...
<MeaCulpa> 吃饭吃饭
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说C社IT还没self service好扯啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 新公司一个初始密码，后面啥都简单了，都自助了
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，乃都转职结束了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<bnnlion> quit
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我擦....
<freeflying> gfrog: 还没，新公司那边这些都搞定了，连三月的酒店都订好了
<huntxu> freeflying: 居然连酒店都有
<huntxu> freeflying: 你彻底转向cloud啊？
<freeflying> huntxu: 出差啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 我彻底转出OpenStack了
<huntxu> freeflying: 那做啥了..
<freeflying> huntxu: sa
<huntxu> .
<huntxu> freeflying: 怎么感觉sa之后也得openstack，你逃不出去的。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: OS真心不灵啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 现在的sa要求多技能，管理openstack肯定要会的
<freeflying> onlylove: 你会不
<onlylove> freeflying: 不会
<onlylove> freeflying: 所以我现在不是sa
<woju> 估计踢的眼睛都红啦
<woju> 很想看他们别踢人边哭的样子
<huntxu> woju: 莴苣你好吃吗
<onlylove> woju: 你在说啥，频道错了吧
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你吃莴苣嘛
<onlylove> huntxu: 莴苣好吃啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 频道里这个就不知道了
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不爱吃.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 但是如果有, 夹一两筷子还是可以的
<woju> 上cnn做广告，1分钟说中国电信踢人要花多少钱?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 频道里这个不是: 齷菊 吗?
<onlylove> woju: 电信踢人？
<zenNamaste> 龘
<zenNamaste> 这个字看不清呀
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这就是繁体中文的坏处……
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 三个繁体的龙
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 哦. 你的字号很大吗?
<zenNamaste> 龖
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不是，这个字我见过
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 哦.
<onlylove> http://zh.wiktionary.org/zh/%E9%BE%96
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 龖 - 维基词典，自由的多语言词典
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%BE%98
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 龘 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> 太多笔画了……
<zenNamaste> .
<huntxu> 例如有一個由四條「龍」分據左上、右下、左下、右上四方所組成的「𪚥」
<huntxu> ...你妹
<onlylove> 汉字真恐怖
<huntxu> 谁的字体能出这个字
<iwii> 器
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我的可以
<onlylove> winxp表示无能
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 牛逼，啥字体
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不知道. 没设置过, emacs一打开就这字体
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 给你截图看看?
<huntxu> zenNamaste: .
<huntxu> 双音节单字啥意思，就是这个字有两个音节？！
<onlylove> zenNamaste: wqy否
<iwii> http://img.vim-cn.com/0c/310c3b2035de2d46541bdfcf46af57ca8c2085.png
<huntxu> onlylove: 文全驿不行
<^k^> ⇪ t: image/png
<zenNamaste> huntxu: http://imagebin.org/288961  cc onlylove
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 太强了。。。
<huntxu> iwii: 你的啥字体？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恩.
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 给你儿子起这个霸气的名字吧
<zenNamaste> ....
<zenNamaste> 吃饭去
<iwii> huntxu, 我的字体是自己混合的: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/home/tree/master/.fonts
<^k^> iwii: ⇪ .fonts · sevk / home - 代码托管 - 开源中国社区
<huntxu> iwii: 那是谁混谁。。。你总不可能每个字换个字体吧
<woju> 别人送的，和自己捡的有什么区别？
<onlylove> wqy真心不显示……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 登陆界面出问题，并且UNITY中光标不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455021 最先是进行了系统升级，然后重启进入到GDM中，再重启回到lightdom但此时鼠标就不显示了，UNITY中光标也不显示，可是GNOME就正常 于是就用GNOME进终端写在了UNITY，结果 登陆界面选择ligbtdom时死
<onlylove> 求强大的中文字体
<woju> 我打的县长热线12345战线啦，这算不算Ddos
<huntxu> woju: 当然不算
<woju> 现在一直处于占线状态
<woju> 等我发邮件调戏他们
<huntxu> woju: ddos是指你打过去，占着不然别人用
<onlylove> Emacs的基本配置顺手后，我立刻发现缺省的字体，Courier New，让人不爽。虽说Courier New是mono-space的字体，但还是不能满足编程的需要。
<onlylove> huntxu: 还得是一堆人打过去
<onlylove> huntxu: 不然只能叫dos
<huntxu> onlylove: .
<woju> 我不停的打，看不知道犯法不犯法
<woju> 派警察来抓我就不好啦
<woju> 那就要上法庭啦
<onlylove> woju: 不犯法也会找理由说你犯法的，上毛法庭，直接捉进去
<woju> 信访啊
<onlylove> woju: 等你出来再说
<onlylove> woju: 然后一堆人围追堵截不让你上访
<woju> 打电话犯哪条法律
<onlylove> woju: 扰乱公共秩序
<huntxu> woju: 谁查你打电话呢
<huntxu> woju: 一般都查你偷税漏税
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<perr> zenNamaste► 在?
<iwii> huntxu, 字符缺失的时候，自动查询另外几个个字体 : http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/home/blob/master/.fonts.conf
<^k^> iwii: ⇪ .fonts.conf · sevk / home - 代码托管 - 开源中国社区
<zenNamaste> perr: 刚吃饭去了, 刚回来, 抱歉
<perr> zenNamaste► 刚弄错了个问题...想问问你来着.没事了
<zenNamaste> .
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> 嘲笑下kk
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:谁能说清楚他们之间的关系? :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oB-IVSx6AADTJIaKhQEAALrHgMTmMoAANM8565.jpg
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:忙中出错  :     有一不知内情的男子来到厕所,在门边儿随便找了个地方蹲了下去。大便后发现没有纸,怎么办呢?他看到门前有自来水管,心想:就用手对付一下,再洗洗手就行了。他用右手擦去脏物,用左手打开了自来水龙头,可是水管里根本就没有出水。他恼羞成怒用右手
<^k^>  ─> 狠狠地拍了一下水龙头,水倒是没出来,可剧烈的疼痛让他不禁把手伸进了嘴里,是那只右手。 
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:最浪骚的表达 : "如果明天就是世界末日,而现在已经是晚上11点了。我真希望和你一起走完我整个人生！"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<charon_> \help
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 叔儿
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:加 倍 : 交通警察在公路上截住一辆汽车,"你的车速达到了70公里,已超过这里市40公里的限速,请把驾驶执照拿出来"。警察边写罚款条边对对司机说。司机陪着笑脸对警察央求道,"您还是写上140公里罢,我正要把它卖掉呢。"
<dfceaef_> joke
<woju> 这个群肯定有电信的警察
<woju> 我走到哪里跟到哪里
<woju> 所以qq群我一般不去的
<onlylove> woju是不是有病……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你为什么会有这种疑问呢?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 电信警察抓的是ip和其他信息，没事来这做啥
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你不配和我...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没意思.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我问你为什么会有这种疑问. 是想说, 别人都已经没有疑问了~ lol~ 你不配和我~
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 唉~
<zenNamaste> 可惜 pudge不在, 不然一定很懂我
<woju> zenNamaste: 你是警察吗？
<woju> zenNamaste: 别把沉默当成对我的回答
<woju> zenNamaste: 继续踢我啊？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<woju> zenNamaste: 累了？
<woju> zenNamaste: 反正我也没事
<woju> zenNamaste: 警察不干好事，往别人井水里投药
<zenNamaste> woju: 别跟我说.
<woju> zenNamaste: 你不是领导是吧？负不了责任
<zenNamaste> onlylove: lol~ 你看, 为啥要怀疑他有问题? 有啥好怀疑的, 明显就是有问题好伐
<woju> zenNamaste: 这会没断线，看来真是你
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 断线和踢人啥关系……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我t过他吗?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我很久没t过人了呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc_away: 我最近有t人?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 领导的领导今下午要来，我这边还一堆表格，真愁
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 行了，你一个月没踢人了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 一个月之前不记得了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 领导的领导来, 领导着急, 不管你事情呀
<woju> zenNamaste: 别人送的东西和捡来的有什么区别？
<archl> woju: 。。。
<zenNamaste> woju: 别对我说话了. 我完全不懂你在说什么
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 唉……外包公司秩序混乱啊，领导的领导现在是领导，原来的领导职务弱化了
<woju> zenNamaste: 干你们这一行，头一句就是保守秘密是吧？
<zenNamaste> @_@
<zenNamaste> ignore了woju了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 问题是，我这堆表格是vmware的任务，不是外包公司的，她来就耽误我时间
<woju> 我打电话给县长能吼他，不犯法吧
<zenNamaste> 她来有啥正面意义吗?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 有啊，没准会发年终奖，听说今年可能节约开支不发了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我们去年288, 今年没有了. 单位是, rmb yuan
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你确定没少个0？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 当然没有了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 欢迎随时向adam求证
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这太小气了也
<archl> zenNamaste: 你今年的福利手机不算？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 钱都给亏钱的组了
<zenNamaste> archl: 不算, 那个是我自己薅羊毛薅到手的
<archl> g 薅羊毛
<zenNamaste> archl: 那个是学习英语的工具.
<onlylove> 薅羊毛的时候居然没被羊顶
<zenNamaste> archl: 至少表面上是.
<onlylove> archl: 参考赵本山小品台词，薅社会主义羊毛
 * woju 没人踢我adsl下线好不爽
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<archl> zenNamaste: 哦。。。
<woju> 上午起码有20次
<woju> 警察同志为人民服务，专门踢人adsl下线
<onlylove> woju: adsl线路老化会自己掉线的，参考下adsl猫的连接灯的状态
<woju> onlylove: 我在微博给他们加油，他们才有力气踢我打
<^k^> archl: 薅羊毛 http://lmgtfy.com/ not defined.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 如果发年终奖，看看多少，多的话，想自己贴钱买点啥
<woju> onlylove: 否则会很辛苦
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不发，那就算了
<woju> 除非好几个人轮岗踢我
<onlylove> woju: 一看你就没被“保卫”过
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 288, 过年正好买几斤牛肉
<onlylove> woju: 小朋友，一边玩去吧
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 买点儿干果什么的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 就足够了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 想买相机呢
<woju> 踢我一上午，我估计他们也干不成什么事
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你们给多少年终奖呀?
<woju> 当然我也干不成，就听歌了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我们288, 想买相机太难了
<woju> 除非写个脚本，每隔1个小时踢我一次
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 据说是上保险的基数，这是前年的数据
<woju> 后者每5分钟踢我一次
<onlylove> woju: 人要整你，直接给你断网，还用踢你？
<woju> onlylove: 现在踢我不想当与断网吗？
<woju> onlylove: 除非电信拒绝做我的生意
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 也就说，应该是288加个0然后在减少一些
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那你们公司有钱.
<onlylove> woju: 如果你希望，他们会配合你的，别把自己太当回事了
<woju> onlylove: 那我没办法，我可以考虑法律途径
<onlylove> zenNamaste: HP去年也这样啊
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 蔽公司的云计算/hss什么的, 都是亏钱还经费特别足
<onlylove> 靠，ignore woju
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我们组是赚钱还经费特别紧张
<woju> onlylove: 我现在是没钱，有钱的话，我现在就打官司
<onlylove> zenNamaste: ……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 真神奇
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 钱都给他们了呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 蔽公司的ceo都说了, rh不是操作系统公司, 是云计算公司
<onlylove> zenNamaste: NND 等饭团来了，让十美分收购了丫的，让他啥都不是
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 十美分是啥?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: tencent
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 收购rh?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那还是没戏的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: rh的主要用户是美国军方, 不会允许你收购的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: rh一年的营收不够tencent一月的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 很多公司都不够.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 但是很多公司都不卖
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 现在就qq和360缺操作系统，其他的都不缺
<zenNamaste> qq要操作系统干嘛...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 到时候，qq操作系统，qq浏览器 qq游戏 qq……
<zenNamaste> google都没能力推广一个pc平台的操作系统
<zenNamaste> chromeos...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 然后360那边是360安全系统，360安全浏览器，360安全卫士，360搜索……
<zenNamaste> 百度也可以呀
<zenNamaste> mozilla也可以呀
<zenNamaste> 哦, mozilla营业额不够rh多
<onlylove> zenNamaste: firefox os
<onlylove> zenNamaste: mozilla哪里来的营业额
<archl> zenNamaste: mozilla的哪些服务收费鸭。。。
<archl> zenNamaste: 哦。出了浏览器
<zenNamaste> archl: 就浏览器赚钱, 别的都不行吧
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 浏览器呀
<archl> zenNamaste: 浏览器就靠 google 的搜索引擎当默认
<zenNamaste> archl: 是的.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那是google给捐的吧……
<zenNamaste> archl: 如果google不买, 那就是ms买, ms会很开心
<archl> onlylove imtxc_away  zenNamaste 发现 baidu 的理财，说到底，也不支持人工重置密码，新密码一定要某IE插件。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不叫捐, 叫抢购
<onlylove> archl: 继续喷，喷到李彦宏出来道歉
<woju> 微软内杠，ie6最好看，网上，难看又难用，估计员工故意打
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 如果被ms抢到了, bing马上就有一席之地了
<archl> zenNamaste: 现在就有了啊。很多人用 bing 的。
<zenNamaste> archl: 哈哈哈哈, 有点儿国有银行的气派
<woju> 新浪可能也是内杠，微博被整成这样，肯定是故意的
<zenNamaste> archl: 恩.
<zenNamaste> archl: 如果能够拿下fx的份额, 一下子就扭转了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 别那么说，google抽的时候，如果懒得翻墙，还会用bing的
<archl> zenNamaste: 我的体验是bing的搜索是对收费服务优化过的—— cc onlylove
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 虽然说，那东西搜索效果……实在，找不到词来形容
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩, 我只是说, fx的份额还是有用的.
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 如果只是花点儿钱, 就能提高bing10%的市场份额, ms肯定乐意. 所以google不敢不给fx钱
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 来买下这份额.
<woju> 人心齐，泰山移，微软人心不齐，永远走下坡路
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 嗯，ms肯定会的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不过艾洛普竞选CEO的时候说要卖掉bing
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还有xbox
<archl> onlylove:  那孩子的目的是名垂青史
<lainme> onlylove: 那是别人的推测吧，记得不是他自己说的
<woju> 当领导要是不能服众，害人害己害国家
<woju> 害公司
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我还是理解不了sar收集的网络数据为啥会有偏差 想找台物理服务器试试 cc archl
<archl> woju: 。。。好像没关系
<onlylove> lainme: 好像是他说的
<onlylove> lainme: 反正很乱了
<onlylove> archl: 那孩子有被害妄想症，别随便搭话
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 将进程移动到其它工作区为什么没用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455022 Shift+Ctrl+Alt+左右键有效(可以移动进程), 但是+上下键就没用了, 请问该怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 code_new — 2014-01-27 13:20
<archl> onlylove: 哦。。。
<woju> 人际关系好的人能当领导，别看小不起眼的小跑龙套的，适合当领导
<woju> onlylove: 我是说鲍尔默这头猪在微软不能服众
<huntxu> iwii: fontconfig我也知道你不用给我看配置，你告诉我是哪个字体就完了。。。
<huntxu> iwii: 我只是没装其他中文字体
<onlylove> 四张表格做完一个了
<woju> 自在不当官，当官不自在
<woju> 喜欢当官打只能当副职
<woju> 不喜欢当官当正职
<onlylove> 不过wps复制列的时候会死机真不爽
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 是不是这个: archl:
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 是不是这个: community/wqy-bitmapfont
<zenNamaste> archl: sorry, 剪贴板错误.
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不知道呀，你帮我试试吧 lol
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 因为我的中文字体, 貌似只有这个
<archl> 没事。
<onlylove> 不对！是8张表！刚做完一个！
<archl> onlylove: 全部搞模版+自动化。。。
<archl> lol
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 请允许我做一个悲伤的表情   :-D
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 点阵宋？
<woju> 我cpu是弱项，虚拟机1G内存采用了100多M，一开chromium cpu里，立马占用100%，内存还是那么多
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 囧，那估计是
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 没事，明天还有一天
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 一堆点阵, 不一定是song
<huntxu> onlylove: 贵司没给配正版office？
<onlylove> huntxu: 没
<onlylove> huntxu: 我拿着wps个人版充数呢，典型的盗版行为
<huntxu> onlylove: wps个人版免费的啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 个人使用，我在公司使用就不行了
<archl> huntxu: 据说只能免费的写日记
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 企业用户, 怎么能用个人版...
<onlylove> huntxu: wps很严格的EULA
<woju> archl: 写日记用微博最好
<huntxu> zenNamaste: onlylove 好象是。。。
<archl> woju: 。。。
<huntxu> 好在我从来没用wps写公司的东西
<onlylove> huntxu: 如果你仔细看wps的EULA，你会疯掉的
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 没用过wps.. 都是libreoffice
<archl> huntxu: 在家了？
<onlylove> huntxu: 这么多字典软件，最宽松的EULA是微软的bing字典，其他有道，词霸啥的……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: libreoffice那个画图功能搞不明白，需要draw，然后关掉以后，如果保存成xls格式，图就没了
<onlylove> huntxu: 而且个人版没有vba，有我也不会用，因为我要搞一堆从linux里面弄出来的文本文件
<onlylove> huntxu: 你会用vba不？
<archl> onlylove:  怎么会，我导出过哈。
<archl> onlylove: 用手写画线。
<archl> onlylove: 好吧，我导出的不是 xls ，这么说
<onlylove> archl: libre自己的格式是没问题的
<onlylove> archl: 但是ms格式就挂了
<onlylove> archl: 目前和ms格式靠最近的就wps了，说起来，当年和ms交换啥格式
<huntxu> onlylove: 不会
<huntxu> archl: 没，明天才回广州
<onlylove> archl: 不交换的话，一堆wps格式的遗留文档，zf想用ms office得好几年
<huntxu> onlylove: 有道我已经给删了
<huntxu> onlylove: 每次升级，都自动选择开机自动启动，就为那么点流量有意思嘛。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 我挨个EULA看过之后装的bing，词汇量不够，经常需要查
<huntxu> onlylove: 连我的配置都记不住
<onlylove> huntxu: 你一个人一点，人多了就不一样了
<huntxu> onlylove: 我基本不用查词典的。。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 现在看书都kpw，也很少需要查，查起来也方便
<archl> huntxu: 厉害。。。
<archl> huntxu: 词汇量惊人啊
<huntxu> archl: 海龟你不要谦虚
<archl> huntxu: 我很多词都不记得意思了
<zenNamaste> 糊涂徐叔是广外的, 词汇量必然惊人
<archl> huntxu: 我词汇量现在不如过4级的大学生
<huntxu> archl: 我也很多词不记得啊，但是看英语本来就是差不多明白就过去了。。。
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<onlylove> 广外
<archl> huntxu: 你。。。
<onlylove> archl: 4级要求5K
<huntxu> archl: 反正看到边上人一看英语就得拿中文边翻边读就觉得奇怪。。。
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。我写作也就能用上5K词汇。
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 毛，我词汇差得很
<woju> 搜索古代都是靠眼睛翻纸书，现在用电脑了
<zenNamaste> 不要乱谦虚!
<onlylove> archl: 我现在看雾都孤儿，那一堆牛津书虫的号称2K词汇的，都很多不认识的
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不过一两百词根还是记得住的
<onlylove> 词根……
<archl> onlylove: 2K词汇是初中生
<onlylove> 好恐怖的东西
<archl> onlylove: 比如 bi-
<archl> onlylove: 你也能记住。
<huntxu> archl: bicycle, bisexual lol
<archl> huntxu:  biscuit
<archl> huntxu: :)
<huntxu> archl: 我们上课讲过e.e.cummings
<onlylove> archl: 但是……很多词汇初中不教，你学完初中课本绝对看不了 tale of two city
<huntxu> archl: 然后就老师就说有怀疑他是homosexual/bisexual
<huntxu> archl: 从此都认识两个单词
<archl> g cumming
<huntxu> cummings
<archl> g cummings
<huntxu> >g cummings
<^k^> archl: cumming http://lmgtfy.com/ |Cumming| is an international project and cost consulting firm that delivers creative , customized solutions to a vast portfolio of clients worldwide.
<huntxu> 这笨k，网速又慢了
<^k^> archl: cummings http://lmgtfy.com/ Edward Estlin |Cummings| (October 14, 1894 – September 3, 1962), known as E. E. |Cummings|, with the abbreviated form of his name often written by others in |...|
<onlylove> wps记录历史表格的功能真烂
<archl> huntxu: 是人名啊。。。
<huntxu> archl: 诗人啊。。。
<archl> huntxu: 哦。我到没考虑自己是不是 bisexual ，从来没和别人发展关系到那个地步
<archl> 哈哈
<huntxu> archl: 你属于没性别一类的lol
<archl> ... 没性别。。。
<archl> huntxu:  desexual ？不是
<huntxu> archl: 难道是homo .
<onlylove> 突然想起，表格做的不符合要求……
<archl> huntxu: 呃。不会，我很小就喜欢女孩子了，
<onlylove> 算了,明天再说
<archl> onlylove: 忙着做表格的，忙着联系的。各种忙。反正都是宏观看起来的瞎忙
<archl> 哈啊
<onlylove> archl: 本来就是在瞎忙
<onlylove> archl: 明明知道瓶颈是啥，还要做实验证明
<onlylove> archl: 你说这领导是不是有病
<archl> onlylove: 人只是看自己的，也许领导的艺术被学习过度了
<onlylove> archl: 被这样的领导拖着走，早晚有一天会傻掉，我得在16年之前离开
<onlylove> c++ runtime error
<onlylove> 数据量大的时候WPS就不能复制两列，不然很容易这样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要上班了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我刚刚午膳毕
<onlylove> 那领导到底来不来
<onlylove> 烦死了，就等她，有废话讲完了快走
<roylez> onlylove: 你还有16年要做呢
<huntxu> roylez: 你上班就开会，闭会就下班是吧
<onlylove> roylez: 怎么16年……
<archl> roylez: 你是会员啊。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 尼玛电视里的狗屁海豚音，听着就想吐
<onlylove> roylez: 2016å¹´
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，恶心
<archl> roylez: 专门开董事会的主席。
<roylez> onlylove: 以主席的解释为准
<onlylove> roylez: 能在vmware这上16年班也不错
<huntxu> roylez: 你是不是得更新下头像了啊
<roylez> onlylove: 丫在vmware？
<onlylove> roylez: 不过……我觉得玄
<huntxu> roylez: 做个三胖的
<roylez> huntxu: 那是小辈，没意思
<onlylove> roylez: 不在vmware，现在外包到vmware
<roylez> onlylove: 那挺*不*合适的
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐搞到签证没
<roylez> freeflying: 还没呢
<onlylove> roylez: 没准哪天vmware高兴，就变employee了
<onlylove> roylez: 前同事干了一年多，就变vmware的了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: NB
<roylez> onlylove: 这个要看performance，年成还有人品的。感觉你在第三点上欠缺一点...
 * palomino|working 笑看 roylez 的人品
<roylez> palomino|working: 马渣
<onlylove> roylez: 主席表演节目
 * roylez 年前不咒人
<palomino|working> ......
<onlylove> 发生了啥……
<palomino|working> 马也不可咒
<onlylove> palomino|working: 点赞+1
<roylez> huntxu: http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonchang/2014/01/26/china-halts-bank-cash-transfers-2/
<roylez> huntxu: 看看这个
<roylez> palomino|working: 牲口就应该宰了，过年好吃肉
<freeflying> * palomino|working 笑看 roylez 的人品
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • qiu bang zhu wangka qudong an zhuang fail http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455023 viewtopic.php?f=116&t=394577 Code: Realtek Wi-Fi driver Auto installation script Novembor, 21 2011 v1.1.0 ################################################## Decompress the driver source tar ball:         rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_9000.
<^k^>  ─> 20130911.tar.gz rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911/ rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911/runwpa rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911/core/ rtl8188C_8192 …
<onlylove> 不对啊……感觉数据有问题啊……
<onlylove> 我恨虚拟硬件的perforamance，好多数据不科学
<onlylove> 我怀疑我收的数据有问题
<huntxu> roylez: 嚓
<roylez> huntxu: 你懂的
<huntxu> roylez: 年前到元宵节还是安全的
<huntxu> roylez: 流动性有保障
<onlylove> 没有硬盘io图，怎么比……
<onlylove> 靠
<roylez> huntxu: DNS是不是又抽了
<roylez> onlylove: iotop
<onlylove> roylez: 当时收网络的时候，就没同步收硬盘的
<onlylove> roylez: 就是开头测了下硬盘读写速度
<onlylove> roylez: 反正领导的要求一时一变，先把这表弄出来再说
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 汇丰银行咋了
<onlylove> 表的长度短了一半，宽度多了一倍……啥破烂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司美国路由抽了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 牛逼，我早上给你发的那篇文章现在404了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<zenNamaste> 没年终奖的公司, 都是折翼的天使!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 西方人那个鸡动啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 大有中国要破产的赶脚
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 党国公关也不是吃素的啊
<MeaCulpa> 嘿嘿
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没有脑子的西方人
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 美国差点破产是真的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 其实只是西方人被暴露在out-wit他们的信息量面前
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我们就没这个烦恼，我们的信息暴露度是和认知能力相符合的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你说的是zf, 我说的是国家
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 而且还是联邦zf...联邦zf算个毛...
 * MeaCulpa 话说为啥Telsa在我国翻译成特斯拉？ 语序混乱？
<MeaCulpa> 特尔沙不好么...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 联邦破产了，然后各自独立？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 各自本来就在运作，没什么独立不独立的
 * MeaCulpa 难道是为了纪念Telsa的家乡，南斯拉夫？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 最近一到下午貌似所有国际Internet线路都卡的1b
<hxhxhh> 1b是怎么会是
<geeshell> 有人搞过livecd的pxe启动嘛？ 我用cobbler把dvd iso配好很轻松。
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 弄过一次.
<zenNamaste> geeshell: pxelinux.0
<hxhxhh> 介绍一下 pxe是什么东东
<geeshell> 主要是 启动参数要加些什么东西不清楚
<geeshell> hxhxhh: 通过网卡启动系统，网吧里那种无盘系统就是pxe启动的。
<zenNamaste> 别私聊
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 别私聊.
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 你的意思是, 直接起整个系统的pxe?
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 所有的userspace的东西也要从你的pxe启动是吧?
<geeshell> zenNamaste: 是的。
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 那我没有, 得查查了
<hxhxhh> 什么乱七八糟的 你们私聊呀
<geeshell> https://github.com/cobbler/cobbler/wiki/How%20To%20Boot%20Live%20CDs 我参考这篇文章，用文中提到的工具生成了一个700多兆的initrd.img ，客户机启动加载完就卡那不动了。
<^k^> ⇪ t: How to boot live cds · cobbler/cobbler Wiki · GitHub
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 只是pxe不够的吧? 至少还得要有nfs
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 我现在想到的办法是, pxe的bootnext指定成grub.
<geeshell> 是有试过， 加的启动参数 root=live:nfs:/192.168.xxxx/liveOS/ 。我测试的是fedora20的livecd，客户机启动以后mount.nfs服务提示找不到这个共享 。感觉大体对路了？
<zenNamaste> geeshell: grub指定远程的nfs磁盘.
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 恩, 用nfs靠谱. 是正途.
<geeshell> 嗯哼。这个思路就是做的无盘系统了。我找资料看看
<zenNamaste> geeshell: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=150295   看这个
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [SOLVED] How to NFS boot? (Page 1) / Kernel & Hardware / Arch Linux Forums
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 你的学生只需要从pxe获取grub和grub的配置文件
<zenNamaste> geeshell: 然后从你的nfs读取来启动
<mk3548208> 前提要有正确的initrd文件
<geeshell> 多谢指点。
<zenNamaste> mk3548208: initrd用tftp来传送?
<mk3548208> en
<mk3548208> 我的思路是制作initrd，用这个init'rd挂载nfs为根文件系统
<mk3548208> 把系统打包成squashfs，当让tmp这些目录需要额外挂载
<mk3548208> 这样让系统永远保持干净
<onlylove> 高大上……
<mk3548208> 这样可能比较麻烦，如果简单点可以使用LTSP
<geeshell> mk3548208: 前面我发的一个链接提到有这么一个工具 livecd-iso-to-pxeboot 就是把squafs里面的东西全部都填充到initrd里面。我试了fedora20启动不起来就是了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, pxe为啥搞grub
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 因为不会pxe
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 但是知道grub支持nfs...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 乃去看看pxe的spec啊
<mk3548208> geeshell, 我是自己编译内核与内核，不过只是思路，还没搞过，主要是要对linux的启动相当了解，自己正在深入研究中，现成的有LTSP
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不去看了先, 我还用不到.
<cissu> 话说pxe不是硬件支持的吗，和livecd神马的没有任何关系吧…… ……
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我acpi的还没看几页呢...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/PXELINUX
<^k^> ⇪ t: PXELINUX - Syslinux Wiki
<mk3548208> geeshell, LTSP都是现成的，但他主要目标是瘦客户端，主机负担比较重
<huntxu> roylez: 那文章似乎下线了
<roylez> huntxu: 被公关了吧
<roylez> huntxu: 反正新闻是为有钱人服务的，哪里的有钱人倒是次要的
<huntxu> roylez: 老美也有公关
<huntxu> roylez: 外汇9天那个是真的假的
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  15:37 
<roylez> huntxu: 什么9天
<cissu> roylez, huntxu 文章明明被墙了。。。。。。。。 你俩是小白还是五毛 。 。 。 。
<roylez> freeflying: 帮我踢掉这个菜鸟
<huntxu> roylez: http://beforeitsnews.com/economics-and-politics/2014/01/china-halts-bank-cash-transfers-forbes-2461052.html
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ China Halts Bank Cash Transfers: Forbes | Economics and Politics
<huntxu> roylez: There will also be a suspension, spanning nine calendar days, of conversions of renminbi to foreign currency.
<roylez> huntxu: 很有可能啊
<roylez> huntxu: 我美元够多了，暂时不换了
<huntxu> roylez: T.T 我昨晚想换的忘了中行的密码
<huntxu> roylez: 不活了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: LPM真傻，现在所有的defect都是阿三接，阿三就回一句就走人
<onlylove> 求excel高手！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 话说我没见不让兑换外币啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 西方媒体消息哪来的？
<onlylove> 算了，自己想办法
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 鬼知道，内鬼给的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Forbes的链接被自己404
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其他链接指向的居然是个论坛，就tmd一句话
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message2468017/pg1
<^k^> MeaCulpa: ⇪ Breaking - China Halts Bank Cash Tansfers
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上午还好好的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这种比宽带山还不靠谱的地方居然能上福布斯？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下午公务猿喝完茶发现居然有这种帖子，坐不住了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是你看了小报吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 自己验证消息来源发现是乱搞的，自己404了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又看小报~
<mk3548208> geeshell, 也可以简单点的，你是老师，在每台机器上装上虚拟机，然后自己制作一个虚拟机，把虚拟机分发给学生，但是由于一般产生的磁盘文件懂事几个G的，可能速度慢点
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点. 15:47 新年快乐 : 3.342天
<geeshell> mk3548208: 劳心了。无盘是比较好的选择，演示才那么久，给他们搞虚拟机要浪费不少时间了
<mk3548208> geeshell, 你那个启动不起来，可能是fedora启动脚本什么的与软件预设的不符，导致无法启动
<mk3548208> geeshell, 你就是演示，要他们动手操作吗？
<geeshell> mk3548208: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot 回头参考这个改一下配置，你有兴趣可以看看。
<^k^> ⇪ t: LiveCDNetboot - Ubuntu Wiki
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1309080/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 谜情公寓 (豆瓣)
<huntxu> roylez: 老美是在担心不给转账要开战的节奏么？
<jusss> "看到Alex操到Matthew感到一絲安慰"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这新闻貌似已经全线消失了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老美不行，换在国内早转发留档多次了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老美尊重源作者，一般只给留链接
<huntxu> roylez: 坐看今晚道指跳水的节奏？
<huntxu> 来验证消息真假 =.=
<roylez> huntxu: 感觉黄金又要活
<john___> 有人安装了13.10吗
<huntxu> roylez: 都是纸，回广州换成金币去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 链接是一个论坛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一个貌似很宽带山的论坛
<john___> ibus使用有问题
<zenNamaste> john___: 直接问你遇到什么问题吧...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 我刚想叫你一声
<zenNamaste> huntxu: @_#
<ak5> hey, I am sorry to ask in English, but is there a QQ client for Linux? All the ones I tried don't let me login?
<jusss> ak5: web.qq.com
<ak5> jusss: is there a non webbrowser client for linux?
<endle> ak5, wine qq
<iwwi> ak5, 虚拟机xp
<ak5> ok thanks, I guess its web qq, wineqq doesn't work for me either
<john___> 尼玛
<john___> 尼玛吗
<john___> 尼玛吗马
<john___> ubuntu 13.10 怎样安装 a卡驱动
<john___> 没有人回答吗
<knownbad> 问尼玛吗。
<JQK> john___: jockey-gtk
<john___> JQK: jockey-gtk 怎么啦
<onlylove> john___: 再说脏话小心被KICKBAN
<john___> onlylove: fuck you
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 帮我个忙谢谢
<huntxu> roylez: http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^ftse
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ Quotes & Info- Yahoo! Finance
<huntxu> roylez: 好厉害
<john___> ^k^: onlylove 是傻B
<^k^> john___, 傻B是onlylove。 16:23 新年快乐 : 3.317天
<iMadper> ip多少? 我ban了
<knownbad> ~john@223.73.100.244
<iMadper> knownbad: 谢谢
<huntxu> onlylove: 连^k^都欺负你
<iMadper> onlylove: 刚才想kickban, 输错命令了, 不好意思
<onlylove> kk都欺负我……靠……
<onlylove> huntxu: 没kk啥事情，kk不懂事，kk还是孩子
<iMadper> ban *!*john@223.73.100.*
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 辛苦了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不会ban... nnnd, 试了两次命令
<onlylove> 这啥……
<onlylove> dos么……
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你要ban谁
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ban完了, 刚才一个问问题没人回答, 就乱骂的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: +b *!*john@223.73.100.*   已经搞定
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 北京啥温泉酒店比较不错
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 噗, 这你真问错人了... 我是真不知道... 这么高大上的东西, 问我...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 乃是土豪一员啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哥您高估我了
<onlylove> freeflying: 北京有温泉酒店？
<gfrog> freeflying: 承德那边有个啥九龙神马的……
<jusss> 我又错过了什么吗？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 有呀, 四惠东就有呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你什么也没错过
<freeflying> gfrog, 承德是不是远了点
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，格莱美又办完了，没赶上直播，去年在家看的直播
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 高大上的东西……从来不知道，那种地方，我都绕着走（从门口经过都不知道还绕着走……）
<onlylove> jusss: 格莱美……欧美的奖，有意思么
<woju> 老外用什么类似百度手机助手之类打软件
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，不是承德，叫九华山庄，在小汤山
<jusss> onlylove: 就那么几个奖呀。。。格莱美 奥斯卡 别的就很少看了
<jusss> onlylove: 还有mtv ama就没看了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 有啥好看的...
<onlylove> jusss: 从来不看
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 还有AVN
<onlylove> jusss: 过年的时候看下贺岁片，不管好片烂片，乐呵下就好
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 可以看到穿着暴露的女人，lol
<MeaCulpa> jusss: AVN
<MeaCulpa> jusss: google 之
<jusss> MeaCulpa: avn看过一次
<MeaCulpa> avn用来选片
<MeaCulpa> 看看最近哪些Star和Starlet比较红
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 昨天看了breathe in 2013感觉跟泰伦斯 马利克的作品好像
<onlylove> jusss: 最近有没有比较不错的欧美动作片，欧美其他的片子没看头
<jusss> onlylove: 没有动作片，雷神2 弯刀杀戮 算吗
<onlylove> jusss: 那是啥，回去看看去
<onlylove> 《雷神2》是一部美国奇幻动作超级英雄电影，为2011年电影《雷神》之续集，漫威电影宇宙的第八部电影。
<jusss> onlylove: 动作片只感觉The Bourne Identity很棒，其它的没看过
<onlylove> 我还是去迅雷看看和优酷瞅瞅
<zenNamaste> 谍影重重...
<jusss> onlylove: ...去海盗湾下呀
<jusss> zenNamaste: 谍影重重是我看过感觉最好的动作片了
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> jusss: 国内就这么点福利你还不用，多麻烦下载
<jusss> zenNamaste: 黑客帝国纯特效，不应该算动作片
<zenNamaste> jusss: 杀死比尔
<jusss> onlylove: 有yify呀
<jusss> zenNamaste: 不是很喜欢杀死比尔，而且也没看完。。。
<zenNamaste> jusss: 杀死比尔盖茨  看过没?
<jusss> zenNamaste: 中了散弹枪竟然还不死被活埋的女主还能出来，感觉太恶搞了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你和盖子大叔多大仇
<zenNamaste> jusss: 你看抗日神剧
<zenNamaste> jusss: 手撕鬼子都可以
<jusss> zenNamaste: 手撕日本人看过
<zenNamaste> jusss: 恩
<fangpeishi> 手撕日本人?哪部的==
<zenNamaste> jusss: 中弹不死, 手榴弹炸不死, 各种都是.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 还看过那个箭女被轮x后秒杀日本人的
<onlylove> jusss: 抗日神剧多无聊，还不如看举起手来系列 cc zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> jusss: 恩.
<zenNamaste> fangpeishi: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2137353107   要善用百度搜索
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 终于找到了，《抗日畸侠》的经典手撕鬼子镜头_使命召唤吧_百度贴吧
<huntxu> 为什么会在cod吧出现。。。
<fangpeishi> zenNamaste: 介绍给我爸看好了。。他老人家喜欢
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 中弹不死算啥，那种穿着旗袍爬火车，后面机枪扫射都打不着的才厉害
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 使命召唤, odd的是二战吧
<zenNamaste> huntxu: even的是现代战争?
<jusss> onlylove: 诺兰和大卫芬奇这两人出片速度好慢呀
<onlylove> jusss: 不怕出片慢，怕出烂片
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 没研究
<jusss> onlylove: 这两人感觉没出过烂片。。。
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 那你就直接相信我说的就好了
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.acfun.tv/uploadimg/2014/0124/0000004876.jpeg
<fangpeishi> nyfair: ==!
<onlylove> nyfair: 你每次来都会带重口味的东西
<onlylove> nyfair: 到底是妹子不
<jusss> nyfair: 你。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 说，你是不是泰国来的
<jusss> 每次都发些重口味的东西
<huntxu> nyfair: 腐女你好
<onlylove> 其实我觉得腐女这个称呼已经不适合nyfair了
<onlylove> 但是一时半会又找不到啥合适的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 想买手机送父母,红米难抢,求推荐1000以下的手机,谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455025 如题,个人中意红米,性价比高,父母的要求就是上网,还有玩游戏,对其它手机不熟悉,希望各位能帮我出出主意,谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-01-27 17:09
<onlylove> jusss: A站去不得
<onlylove> jusss: 看看nyfair
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38176
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google和三星签署十年专利交叉许可协议
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38177
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google收购人工智能公司Deep Mind
<nyfair> 1000元手机，你们不去推荐LTE的firefox os
<jusss> onlylove: 从不去a站，lol 不过我同学经常去b站
<nyfair> ？
<nyfair> jusss: b站小学生更多
<onlylove> nyfair: 智能手机要买2K的才放心
<onlylove> nyfair: 低于1K的……不知道怎么说
<onlylove> 看着这堆表格，自己都晕菜……
<onlylove> 能看出啥……
<onlylove> 还有点时间，还能再整理一张表
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.acfun.tv/uploadimg/2013/1123/0000002835.jpeg
<woju> 安卓手机pc端向手机发短信，除了几个手机助手，还有哪些软件？
<onlylove> nyfair: 网易的游戏是坑，要砸钱的
<onlylove> nyfair: 不比腾讯和完美强多少
<zenNamaste> 送户口...
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.acfun.tv/uploadimg/2013/1121/0000002801.png
<nyfair> 这图你们大概喜欢
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> opensource和那啥关系……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 户口等于房子？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我的理解
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不是呀, 我有户口没房子
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 没有房产证，就没户口
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你爸有
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 跟我没关系嘛
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 国家以后不给退休费了, 就要以房养老了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你土著，别闹，我是说，如果外来想落户
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 外来的, 有房子也不一定有户口吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不清楚，反正想要户口可能必须有房子（嫁过来的妹子没算），然后北京买房要上五年税？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不知道, 没了解
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 在家上班的时候看过新闻，说是要交税五年，而且是连续的
<onlylove> 房子……唉，愁
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我因为今年十月以后入职的，不参与绩效，没年终奖……
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 啥不用想了
<lucky__> 有用motox的童鞋吗
<onlylove> motox是啥？x phone？
<nyfair> http://imgsrc.acfun.tv/uploadimg/2013/1108/0000002343.jpeg
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38178
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | AMD Linux开源驱动性能不逊于私有驱动
<onlylove> AMD不地道啊
<onlylove> 这完全是自己不干活，让社区开发驱动的节奏
<jusss> onlylove: 看人家nv多好，死活不让别人干自己的活，
<onlylove> jusss: nv对开源的态度是不反对
<onlylove> jusss: 对开源驱动的态度
<jusss> onlylove: 不反对，也没提供支持呀
<onlylove> jusss: nv在win和linux平台的驱动用的是同一套lib，你觉得他能随便做啥
<onlylove> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeonsi_winter&num=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ [Phoronix] RadeonSI Gallium3D Is Improving, But Still Long Shot From Catalyst
<onlylove> 其实不理解为啥XFX突然改做A卡了，做N卡的时候挺好的
<nyfair> 问题是nv就是比ati好啊
<onlylove> 看完了，总体上还是不如闭源的
<onlylove> 那个不逊于有点夸大
<nyfair> 但是那个基于cuda的physx很棒啊
<nyfair> 比ati赞助的那个破烂开源货好多了
<jusss> 还是用i卡好，不用纠结却驱动问题
<onlylove> jusss: 你那主板找到禁用独显没，别纠结了，反正你也就看下电影能用下显卡，其他的……
<nyfair> i卡玩游戏不能直视
<nyfair> 另外i卡的硬解可以忽略不计
<nyfair> 跟手机都不能比
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。笔记本主板不能禁用独显，不装驱动就行了
<jusss> onlylove: 用bbswitch给n卡断了电，现在全用hd3k
<onlylove> nyfair: 求忽略我等没用过高档货的人，现在的HD4K比我主板上的独显都强
<onlylove> jusss: BIOS里面应该有设置，我记得ACER的机器有那个设置的
<jusss> onlylove: 我asus
<onlylove> jusss: ASUS更应该有
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉acer略差比asus
<jusss> onlylove: 没有
<jusss> 吃饭去
<onlylove> jusss: acer主要是性价比，asus因为自己做主板，有一定技术实力，但是笔记本就那么回事
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • AMD Linux开源驱动性能不逊于私有驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455026 Linux用户长期以来一直抱怨AMD私有Linux催化剂驱动的性能，但另一方面AMD的开源驱动 正在大步前进 ，性能正在赶上甚至部分超过了私有驱动，意味着未来AMD完全可以抛弃臭名昭著的私有驱动。AMD最
<cow_> ^k^: 调戏一下你
<^k^> cow_, 我会的，如果我能。 18:33 新年快乐 : 3.227天
<cow_> imtxc_away: hi
<dfceaef> "禁止晒幸福"是个什么回事？？？？
<Paulyoung> 各位，irc用客户端怎么都连不上去呀
<kcao> 我也好像连不上 irc.freenode.net
<dfceaef> 可能是dns问题
<lrvy_> hello
<^k^> lrvy_:点点点. 19:15 新年快乐 : 3.198天
<lrvy_> \(^_^)/
<lrvy_> ^k^^_^ 你是机器人吗?
<kcao> 是的。。。
<kcao> test
<^k^> kcao:点点点. 19:16 新年快乐 : 3.197天
<^k^> lrvy_, 只有当它很重要。 19:16 新年快乐 : 3.197天
 * lrvy_ 这个机器人怎么自动回答啊
<dfceaef> help
<dfceaef> ^k^: help
<woju> 装的国外的杀毒的和防火墙，可以防止桌面被偷窥吗？
<mk3548208> woju, 何为桌面偷窥
<woju> mk3548208: 看你在做什么啊
<mk3548208> 这和杀毒软件有什么关系，只要你在干什么，旁边的人肯定能看到，不过，到是有个不怎么好的办法
<woju> mk3548208: 什么办法，希望不是废话
<woju> mk3548208: 问题就处在杀毒软件上是吧？
<mk3548208> woju,？？？出在杀毒软件？你说的我还是不明白，要是不想让站在你身边的人看到，就只有撕掉屏幕的什么东西，忘了
<woju> mk3548208: 还有个办法，就是自杀吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 版本后边的updates和backports都是啥意思？软件互相兼容吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455027 版本后边的updates和backports都是啥意思？软件互相兼容吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 来支持朋友的 — 2014-01-27 19:28
<dfceaef> joke
<woju> 上法院告你们
<woju> 迟早的
<woju> 除非我死啦
<kcao> 说相声？
<woju> 可能我搞错啦
<woju> fcitx不好用
<mk3548208> 我想起来了，把屏幕的偏振片撕掉，做成眼镜，自己戴上，就可以了
<kcao> 我怀疑他说的是别人黑进他的电脑，看他的屏幕操作。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • pptp vpn 出错日志，谁能分析一下是什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455028 Jan 27 06:23:07 localhost pptpd[5083]: CTRL: Client 10.0.2.2 control connection started Jan 27 06:23:07 localhost pptpd[5083]: CTRL: Starting call (launching pppd, opening GRE) Jan 27 06:23:07 localhost pppd[5084]: Plugin /usr/lib/pptpd/pptpd-l
<^k^>  ─> ogwtmp.so loaded. Jan 27 06:23:07 localhost pppd[5084]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0 Jan 27 06:23:07 localhost pppd[5084]: Using interface ppp0 Jan 27 06:23:07 localhost pppd[5 …
<woju> 我最先装360杀毒，后来装百度杀毒，现在都不用啦
<mk3548208> 这个的话国产全部干掉，我的电脑远程桌面关掉
 * kcao 对Windows 不了解。。。
<mk3548208> 我上次就见到过一次，电脑关机的时候，显示别人在远程
<mk3548208> 不知是不是别人在监控，当然不是我的电脑
<woju> mk3548208: 多谢提醒，我刚关了远程桌面
<woju> mk3548208: 我从03年到现在，没有一次上网没有被偷窥的感觉
<woju> 一直安静下来
<dfceaef> 特种行业？
<woju> 一直安静不下来
<woju> 上网过后就不上大学了，本来上大3的
<woju> 然后就一直上网，一直被他们偷窥
<woju> 一直到现在
<mk3548208> woju, 你是搞什么的，一直被人偷窥
<woju> 期间别人送了手机，有人说是我捡的，要我归还，其实我都不知道那个手机值不值钱
<woju> mk3548208: 黑社会帮份子，目前在红帮
<mk3548208> woju, 红帮是哪里的帮派
<woju> mk3548208: 遭到青帮份子报复
<woju> mk3548208: 网上的
<archl> 拆东墙补西墙。服务企业
<mk3548208> woju, 他为何送你手机
<woju> mk3548208: 我也不知道哪个送打，寄过来打
<mk3548208> woju, 别人寄给你的，你不知道谁送的，就拿来了？
<woju> mk3548208: 我寄回去？
<woju> mk3548208: 青帮的人说手机是他们，他们要钱或者手机
<woju> mk3548208: 手机我用坏了，没钱修
<mk3548208> woju, 对方寄的应该有联系的呀
<woju> mk3548208: 没有联系方式
<mk3548208> woju, 这样也能寄的？
<Pudge> 尼玛黄冈啥时候有黑帮了
<Pudge> 坑
<woju> Pudge: 你ping了我？
<dfceaef> 黑帮各地都有
<dfceaef> woju: 你的ip没隐藏，/whois得到
<woju> mk3548208: 手机就像面包，吃下去，拉出来了，还不回去了，只能给钱了，我又没钱
<woju> mk3548208: 再说，我欠他们钱，咱们可以上法院
<Pudge_> 哥哥我曾经在黄冈各大网吧，台球室，录像室，小学门口，混迹多年，也没听说过有黑帮啊
<woju> 手机不知道信号差，还是被电信的踢掉啦
<woju> 显示无服务
<woju> 我家井水喝了有苦味，喝了拉不出来大便，楼顶水箱下药是青帮拿手好戏
<Pudge_> 正好喝了井水拉不出来，再喝点自来水拉拉就好，人家在做好事啊
<archl> Pudge_: 你回来了？
<archl> Pudge_: 身在其中，不知所在。。。
<archl> Pudge_: 你肯定是黑帮的。。。
<archl> lol
<woju> Pudge_: 今年干旱，水库水不足，自来水老停水
<woju> 我打县长热线12345
<woju> 今天自来水总算来了
<archl> 谁用过双网络，我以前都没成功过，现在两个无线网卡连两个不同的路由器，这怎么搞？
<archl> 如何用无线中继，那个厂商都没文档的。
<lucky__> onlylove .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:领导人来视察 : 某年,国家领导人来视察,广场上人山人海。 一同学有点二,自己把衣领竖起来,对着自己衣领说:"目标已出现、目标已出现……" 第二遍还没说完,就被便衣给按倒了。最后让学校来领人,记大过处分。 不知道那哥们现在咋样了……
<woju> 注册用户如何ignore quits和joins?
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat 设置
<woju> irssi
<town55>  hide/join/part messages  command?
<zenNamaste> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<zenNamaste> 自己搜索去
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<zenNamaste> 别什么都来问
<woju> zenNamaste: 我问你生气啦？
<woju> zenNamaste: 不管用
<woju>  /ignore #archlinux QUITS JOINS不管用
<woju> archlinux说话要注册
<woju> 在#ubuntu-cn管用
<woju>  /ignore -except -pattern yourNick #xkcd-signal
<woju>  except pattern是什么意思
<woju> 我试试
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我看不了我司的directory, 找不到hiring manager
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩. 今天问了下啊蛋, 那个岗位其实也是qa
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 而且据说比我现在还忙...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 钱比你现在多
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 能到多少?
<archl> freeflying: 简单的按照比例提升？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你去问问蛋蛋基蛙蛤蟆就知道了
<archl> 1.5 倍工资，1.1倍工作时间？
<archl> 感觉用桥接的办法，网络性能并没有太大改观
<woju> whois woju
<Newborn> archl: 你说的bond吧，bridge只是起一个交换机的作用。
<archl> Newborn: 我昏了，是中继
<archl> WDS
<archl> 无线分布系统
<Newborn> 我家里也搞了wds，用来覆盖死角
<Newborn> archl: 效果好不好和你把路由器放的位置有些关系。如果用dd wrt固件看其他节点的信号强度比较直观，低于50% 效果就渣了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 阿蛋不肯说呀
<archl> Newborn: 不懂。。。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 乃也不肯说
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 蛙蛙更不肯说了
<Newborn> archl: 就是你做中继的AP放的位置要能很好的接收其他AP的信号。可以笔记本装个小软件背着在屋子里走动找到合适的放置点
<yunfan> wds什么原理
<archl> yunfan:  文档正规的不多么？
<archl> Newborn: 直接用Networkmanager就可以查到哈
<iGoogle> NickServ	ignome has been ghosted.
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<cocolee> @hehe
<Lattice> 用chat.freenode.net终于正常了
<Lattice> IRC用啥颜色最好呢？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: ....
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 刚刚去做搬运工。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 为毛？
<knownbad> 我是农民工。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 民工大叔好
<knownbad> 不举兄好。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我们2个确实有个人不举
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 我就不说是谁了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: http://lvv2.com/t/200826
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 饭子
<knownbad> 谁？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 北京的春节期间
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 鬼城一般
<knownbad> 啥是CBD？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: centre business district
<knownbad> 谁不举？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: i
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: ä½ 
<knownbad> 哈。
<knownbad> 你自首了？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你知道我不用英语
<knownbad> 好吧，反正你有女儿了。
<knownbad> Oh yeah?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 等老婆毕业  马上要第二个
<knownbad> 她不工作？
<knownbad> 该给她个机会吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 她做翻译之类的
<knownbad> 但她的专业呢？
<knownbad> 可惜了吧？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 看机会
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 反正设计没关系
<knownbad> 我觉得全职家庭主妇中年后问题多些。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 比如你老婆
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: ?
<knownbad> 是滴。
<knownbad> 得有自己的生活重心。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆现在就是提前更年期了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 实在不行就收养吧
<knownbad> 这是个过程不是个问题。   问题有答案，过程只能经历过。
<knownbad> 只是我之前没体会到，没联想到自己的经验。   疏忽了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 教皇的血被人抽了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计撒旦的追随者想反攻人间
<knownbad> 哪里？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你说哪里 意大利 梵蒂冈
<knownbad> 教皇不就是凡人吗？   跟中国的皇帝一样都是拱出来的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: no no no
<gebjgd> knownbad: 教皇是基佬
<knownbad> 和少林寺一样？
<knownbad> 你在哪里看到的教皇的血被人抽了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 新闻
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-28
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38180
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | BeWifi：借用邻居不用的网络带宽
<freeflying> 过年了
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总过年好！我还要上一天班！
<difan1> 啥时候过年?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> test
<onlylove> difan1: 30号三十
<onlylove> kk傻了……
<onlylove> ^k^: 还活着不？内存够用否，带宽够用否？
<yunfan> onlylove: 飞机回去？
<onlylove> yunfan: 才700公里，够飞机飞的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 刚飞起来就落下？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得民航是900公里一小时
<onlylove> http://www.mafengwo.cn/travel-scenic-spot/mafengwo/10156.html#b_alading
<alvin_rxg> Title: 2014杭州旅游攻略,杭州自助游攻略,蚂蜂窝杭州出游攻略游记 - 蚂蜂窝 (@ mafengwo.cn)
<difan1> onlylove: 700km当然够飞的。我大约每个月飞一趟洛杉矶-旧金山来回，大约1小时，500公里。
<abc_> test
<onlylove> difan1: 米帝好玩么……大陆人望着你
<difan1> 不好玩
<onlylove> difan1: 听说米帝物价特便宜，收入特高
<onlylove> difan1: 还没pm2.5
<freeflying> onlylove, 我还有两天半
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥？侯总初一上班？
<difan1> 出去吃个快餐就至少五六块钱。
<freeflying> onlylove, 今天28啊
<difan1> 中位数工资四万亿年？
<freeflying> 今天,明天,还有30半天
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，糊涂了……我今天下班以后，明天去赶车
<onlylove> freeflying: 忘了我倒休两天了
<freeflying> onlylove, 高大上啊
<onlylove> dfceaef: 快餐五六块不贵啊，现在北京五六块也就吃拉面了
<onlylove> difan1: 快餐五六块不贵啊，现在北京五六块也就吃拉面了,能不能吃到还是问题
<onlylove> dfceaef: 发错人了，不好意思
<difan1> 房租还特贵，1000呎的房子一个月我们这要2000多块。
<abineQ> difan1: 在哪里的房租啊？
<abineQ> difan1: 哪里的房租那么贵？
<difan1> abineQ: 洛杉矶...
<abineQ> difan1: 你是Ofan？
<difan1> abineQ: 湾区更贵，湾区1000呎得2500.
<difan1> abineQ: Nope. 我是 Twitter 上的 @tifan
<freeflying> difan1, 1 bedroom的都要小2000了
<abineQ> difan1: 额
<difan1> freeflying: LA 1 bedroom 在西边也得近2k
<difan1> 怀念以前在马里兰的便宜房租啊..
<abineQ> difan1: 你在那里上班？还是读书？
<freeflying> difan1, 那是农村种农村啊
<onlylove> difan1: 你那个呎是啥概念
<difan1> freeflying: 我们那可是叫华盛顿特区都市圈
<abineQ> difan1: 到阿拉斯加估计是更便宜
<Router2> difan1 twitter还上锁啊
<freeflying> difan1, dc和都市有一毛钱关系?
<difan1> 反正都这么叫嘛。。
<difan1> Baltimore–Washington metropolitan area
<onlylove> 哦，1000平方英尺是92平米多点
<abineQ> difan1: 国内不兴用呎这个单位，LOL
<abineQ> 换算蛋疼的要死
<onlylove> difan1: 帝都一个92平的房子，2000块你可别想租到
<onlylove> difan1: 4000没准有戏
<freeflying> onlylove, 人家的2k是美刀
<onlylove> freeflying: 靠，人赚的也是美刀
<perr> test
<perr> bingo
<^k^> perr:点点点. 10:02 新年快乐 : 2.581天
<onlylove> freeflying: 我赚的还是软妹币呢
<abineQ> onlylove: 额，正解
<Router2> onlylove 4K得在四环外
<onlylove> Router2: 来个三环的
<onlylove> Router2: ä»·æ ¼
<zenNamaste> Router2: 还不能是北四环东四环和西四环.
<zenNamaste> Router2: 南四环还有点儿可能
<difan1> 码工一个月睡前1w块，政府睡了你以后拿掉401k以后拿到5k，扣个房租水电吃饭，要还有个小孩儿，准不够花
<Router2> zenNamaste 只能是南边
<abineQ> onlylove: 3环2K要住地下室了
<onlylove> abineQ: 我说来个三环92平的价格
<difan1> 暂且不说因为101堵车多烧的油钱了
<perr_> test
<^k^> perr_:点点点. 10:04 新年快乐 : 2.580天
<zenNamaste> difan1: 都有小孩子了, 上班肯定多年了, 不会只有1w的, 况且还有孩儿他妈呢
<difan1> zenNamaste: 码工干个十年也就一年18k顶天了
<abineQ> difan1: 拿政府福利啊
<onlylove> 靠，你们一群土豪，我现在一月才6K
<onlylove> 还是税前
<difan1> abineQ: 狗屁政府福利，码工从来只有多交税的份儿
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有喷油从魔都到我这里都要坐飞机 空中半个小时
<yunfan> difan1: 可以拿期权
<abineQ> difan1: 你不见很多人晒米国的福利
<onlylove> yunfan: 杭州？
<difan1> abineQ: 我都在G社工作一年了，还是觉得穷得要死
<yunfan> onlylove: 毛 黄山
<onlylove> yunfan: 忘了……
<yunfan> 合肥到我这里也就半个小时
<abineQ> 穷光蛋在米国过的是灰常滋润
<yunfan> 300多公里 我回家从帝都坐飞机 都是要在合肥转
<onlylove> yunfan: 300公里，长途车要4小时呢
<yunfan> 美国才是物质极大丰富
<black_angel> doni: i'm here.
<zenNamaste> di
<zenNamaste> difan1: .... .... 呸
<yunfan> 网络高速 食物充足 要是我 当然也会专注于研究上
<yunfan> 不像在贵国 一天到晚忧心忡忡
<doni> black_angel: Hello
<difan1> 网速倒是不错，就是贵。
<difan1> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3263866431
<^k^> difan1: ⇪ Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<onlylove> 擦，百兆宽带
<perr_> zenNamaste► 偶git fetch的代码没有tag,怎么补上?
<onlylove> 下载11MB
<difan1> 我是用的wifi，接线应该更快
<zenNamaste> perr_: 你是说, make tags不行?
<abineQ> difan1: 幸福啊
<onlylove> difan1: 你这个穷得要死的在我眼里已经富的流油了
<abineQ> 幸福的网络生活
<abineQ> difan1: 该知足了
<abineQ> difan1: 别吐槽了哈
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 问问有没有办法把RK3188的盒子给弄成ubuntu的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455034 网上有个教程，但是看着那个小U盘样式的实在不高大上 而 现在很多安卓盒子都是这个芯片，而且外形也美观大方 不知能那些盒子能否也ubuntu了。、、 那些个东西可比那个小棒棒靠谱多
<^k^>  ─> 了 比如美如画V8 快播盒子 开博尔F4啥的 统计信息: 发表于 由 qadqingkong — 2014-01-28 10:09
<zenNamaste> perr_: 我还是没明白, 你是说, make tags 会说没有target?
<gcell> 百兆宽带还嫌不足，这是拉仇恨的节奏吗？
<onlylove> difan1: 自己看topic，再嫌自己过得穷，就举报你晒幸福
<onlylove> difan1: 我家山东，在全国算网速快的了，小区宽带下载不过1MB，如果是ADSL，2M的下载就230K
<difan1> onlylove: 我老家也山东
<yunfan> difan1: 你在贵国赚钱去米国花当然觉得贵了
<yunfan> 要拿当地人民的收入比例来说事
<onlylove> 那个叫恩格尔系数还是基尼系数的
<difan1> hometime
<freeflying> difan1, 401k是你存钱好不
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 山东网速算是快的?
<freeflying> difan1, 话说LA现在IT平均工资多少
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你以为呢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我以为武汉/珠海这些算是快的
<abineQ> 据网上报道香港的网速是比较快的了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: http://www.webkaka.com/speedtest.aspx
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 网速测试,网速排名—卡卡网　www.webkaka.com
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 自己看山东排在哪里
<abineQ> 我们又拖后腿了
<abineQ> LOL
<onlylove> abineQ: 哪里的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 北京现在全线都20mb了, 电信联通
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 长城呢，方正呢
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 武汉推广adsl2+的时候, 全国都还在用4mb的上限
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 人数少
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 推广，费用高有毛用
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 费用不变.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 就和3G似的，网络是快了，你用得起么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 以前8m, 现在免费20mb
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 费用不变!!!!
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你下载达到2MB了么
<abineQ> onlylove: 广东的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 3.2左右
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 上传1.8 1.9 的样子
<Router2> zenNamaste 上传太悲催了
<onlylove> ……
<abineQ> 3G和4G都一个样，有速度没流量等于扯蛋
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 然后你家在山东, 比我快多少?
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 有速度没覆盖, 这才叫扯淡
<abineQ> 没流量啥G网络都没用
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 流量可以花点钱. 应急的时候是必须的. 但是没基站, 你丫给我弄一个来?
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 有覆盖没流量，用啥
<onlylove> abineQ: 流量可以花钱，没信号要命啊
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 我有需求的时候, 不管钱多少. 但是现在问题是, 根本就没覆盖
<abineQ> onlylove: 额
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 你还是太年轻
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 额，那点流量都不知道能干吗
<onlylove> abineQ: 上IRC够了
<abineQ> 96块钱的每月费用，才得80MB的流量
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 我66, 每个月300mb
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 你非得选流量最少的, 谁管得了你
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 额
<abineQ> 每月起码要900GB的流量才够用
<abineQ> 手机，平板，笔记本，台式机，在线看视频
<abineQ> 发图片，下载音乐，游戏，软件，系统更新，
<abineQ> 这些都要流量，
<abineQ> 没有流量，那些需要联网的设备都是和砖头没什么区别了
<onlylove> abineQ: 900G……你BT呢
<abineQ> onlylove: 额，很多么？
<zenNamaste> 900G/mon, 30g/day  你用有线一天也用不了这么多, 孩子, 别强词夺理了. 3g本来就不是给你丫这么用的.
<onlylove> abineQ: 我硬盘还没1T呢
<onlylove> abineQ: 900+100G=1TB
<abineQ> onlylove: 每天下载一部蓝光原盘的都不够呢
<onlylove> abineQ: 你要做啥
 * zenNamaste 价格能接受, 信号覆盖接受不了!
<onlylove> abineQ: 扯，BD才25G
<onlylove> abineQ: 剩下的5G呢
 * zenNamaste 赞同价格提升50%, 覆盖所有地铁
<abineQ> onlylove: 额，很多都是43GB以上的
<onlylove> 随便提价，反正我不用
<onlylove> abineQ: 双层的……
<abineQ> onlylove: 反正我也不用
<abineQ> onlylove: 我需要的也是下载而已，
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马有蓝光刻录机不
<palomino|working> 没有
<palomino|working> 刻蓝光盘看片?
<abineQ> 现在还刻录？
<onlylove> palomino|working: abineQ 经常下一堆双层蓝光盘
<palomino|working> :o
<abineQ> 直接看额
<palomino|working> 直接存硬盘上看呗
<onlylove> abineQ: 不刻录，你硬盘能装几个
<onlylove> abineQ: 看完删掉？
<abineQ> onlylove: 买硬盘啊
<palomino|working> 硬盘很便宜啊
<onlylove> abineQ: 1个50G算
<palomino|working> 4T的也没多贵
<abineQ> 3TB，3TB的买
<onlylove> abineQ: 2个100G
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 下载很辛苦
<onlylove> 20个就1T了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 1K5还没多贵！
<abineQ> 一部片子要下载很久
<palomino|working> 哪有1k5?_?
<abineQ> 网速太慢了
<palomino|working> 我很久前买时才1k1啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 4T硬盘
<abineQ> 现在硬盘降价了，买3TB的最划算
<zenNamaste> 3g的速度, 全天下载, 能下载30g吗? 谁来告诉我...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你买的时候是硬盘厂快破产的时候吧
<palomino|working> 3g的速度....
<palomino|working> 没啊，刚上市时啊 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 此3G指的是联通3G
<palomino|working> 噢。。。
<palomino|working> 限时抢购五皇冠全新希捷ST ST4000DM000 4T台式机硬盘 两年换新  943.00
<palomino|working> look onlylove
<onlylove> http://list.jd.com/670-677-683-0-193637-0-0-0-0-0-1-1-1-1-1-72-4137-0.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 4TB硬盘 【行情 价格 评价 正品行货】-京东商城
<palomino|working> jd的硬盘和显卡价格是最坑爹的了
<palomino|working> 别从jd买
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不敢买希捷和西数的
<palomino|working> 我买了那么多希捷了
<palomino|working> 怕啥
<palomino|working> 前后几十个了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 京东的客服最好，有问题就换就修
<onlylove> palomino|working: 淘宝啥的……
<palomino|working> taobao也换啊
<zenNamaste> ... 一说买了几十个, 我就更怕了..
<palomino|working> 我坏的都换了
<palomino|working> 另外...坏的基本都是企业级的
<palomino|working> 民用的没事儿- -
<onlylove> palomino|working: 坏了的数据呢
<palomino|working> 没有重要数据啊
<palomino|working> 再说
<palomino|working> 有个坏道
<^k^> palomino|working:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> palomino|working: 坏了的电脑也是商用的，民用的基本没事
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 用联通的HSPA+可是超过30G
<palomino|working> ...你个lag bot ^k^
<zenNamaste> abineQ: hspa+是4g
<palomino|working> 有坏道不影响把数据复制出来 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 影响……我吃过亏
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以基本只买日立盘
<palomino|working> 坏一个两个文件怕啥。。
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 442.96875GB是全天下载的流量
<zenNamaste> 坏道会被操作系统重映射的, 怕啥
<palomino|working> 如果真是重要数据raid1一下嘛
<onlylove> palomino|working: 但是日立盘有时候也有人品货
<palomino|working> 所有硬盘都看rp
<palomino|working> 我用过的所有牌子的都坏过
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 你tm怎么算出来的?
<abineQ> onlylove: 嗯，硬盘都容易坏
<palomino|working> ibm 希捷 西数 日立 昆腾 maxtor
<palomino|working> 全都坏过
 * zenNamaste 东芝, 目前健在
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 很简单
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 说出来
<abineQ> 联通的现在最高速度是42M/s
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我见过坏的最多的是西数，其次希捷
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 狗屁42mb/s
<palomino|working> 西数绿盘那损坏概率是相当高的... onlylove
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 那tmd是协议最大速度
<palomino|working> 所以我只敢买西数黑盘
<onlylove> abineQ: 和你说，42根本到不了，能给你3M就好了
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 换算成MB是5MB/s左右
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 就跟你现在把家里的网卡换成万兆网卡, 你下载速度也不是万兆
<onlylove> abineQ: 根本没那速度
<zenNamaste> 感觉 abineQ 没治好
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 就算不要那么高的速度
<mao> 昨天网上 ，根本登不上来，什么原因，被封锁了吗？
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 100Kb/s
<zenNamaste> mao: 你家网不好
<onlylove> abineQ: 我住的地方网络不方便，用的联通3G，啥熊样我还是知道的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不是
<abineQ> 10分之一的速度照样超过30GB了
<mao> zenNamaste, 虽然不是很好，但好歹4M，从不可能连不上吧。
<zenNamaste> mao: 跟速度没关系, isp
<zenNamaste> mao: dns
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 标称是42M，实际上只要达到4.2M仍然超过30GB的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我不在公司的时候需要去4个8反解下freenode，不然上不去
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 狗屁42, 那是协议最大速度.
<onlylove> abineQ: 联通现在能给你21就不错了
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 懂?!
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 知道那是最大的速度啊，
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 你笔记本还是千兆网卡呢
<onlylove> abineQ: 最大速度根本到不了，特别是人多的时候
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 我说不用最大的速度也能超过
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 你家是千兆吗?
<abineQ> 30G
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 你家有百兆吗?
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 有10兆就不错了
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 哪里用
<onlylove> abineQ: 30G，就是30000M，你自己算需要多少速度
<zenNamaste> ignore了, 不争了
<onlylove> abineQ: 如果按24小时算
<abineQ> onlylove: 嗯
<abineQ> 没争什么，我是说每天30GB的流量才够用
<caleb-> abineQ: 那是整天开 bt 才需要 30G 吧
<onlylove> abineQ: 一秒钟0.3MB需要24H才能下30G
<caleb-> 一般上网，几天也要不了 30G
<abineQ> 额。
<abineQ> caleb-: 家里有几台机子同时使用就要那么多流量了
<zenNamaste> 怎么查找某个文件的所有软链?
<zenNamaste> 求sa解答
<onlylove> 靠，就知道有个连接数目
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 软链有数么
<onlylove> 好像没……
<palomino|working> 只能全盘find了我看..
<onlylove> 有数的是硬链接
<zenNamaste> 恩, 全盘find
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如何高效的全盘find
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 全换成ssd?
<onlylove> palomino|working: SSD容量小，慢慢找就行
<palomino|working> 貌似可以用locate
<onlylove> palomino|working: 比方说，破马有16T硬盘
<caleb-> abineQ: 一定是都在看 p2p 影片
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你要找，怎么找
<palomino|working> locate --follow不知道是否能用在这个场景里
<palomino|working> 要是不能我就只好全盘find然后grep了...
<zenNamaste> find -L / -samefile target_file
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马都在哪买硬盘
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我这边离中关村倒是挺近的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 哦，不是近，是就在中关村上班……但是……那里水深
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 乃不是在融科嘛, 去中关村还得走15分钟呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线usb网卡不能上网 系统是kubuntu12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455035 之前上不去网，我想是不是网卡驱动的原因。网卡驱动的安装完全是按照这个帖子做的，而且网卡型号和楼主的一样http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=394577 应该是装好了没报错，
<^k^>  ─> 可是依然上不去网。我的路由没有广播ssid，我就双击了那个隐藏网络，输入ssid和密码后还是上不去网。求大神能给我一些建议。还有当 …
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 才15分
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 反正科贸和海龙，我是无论如何不敢去
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 最多在鼎好转转
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩, 顶不住那么多拉客 + 片子
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那是小事，要命的是，保安和他们是一家
<zenNamaste> onlylove: lol~
<onlylove> 杭州地铁一号线居然是分叉的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 升级是修改了哪些文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455036 就是想问，ubuntu的系统文件是哪些? 如果从13.04升级到13.10哪些文件或者哪些目录里的文件被更新了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pubemail — 2014-01-28 11:13
<onlylove> 这TM都什么帖子
<onlylove> windows更新不问更新了啥，linux更新啥都问
<endle> onlylove, 我想到了一个段子
<endle> 用linux是想知道为什么自己的电脑能运行，用mac是不想知道为什么自己的电脑能运行
<endle> s/运行/工作
<endle> 用dos是想知道为什么自己的电脑能工作，用windows。。。
<abineQ> endle: 额，打破砂锅问到底
<onlylove> endle: dos怎么能和window这庞然大物比
<endle> 纯TX而已
<onlylove> endle: dos一共仨文件
<abineQ> window是恐龙级别
<endle> windows 的历史遗留问题太多了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice 菜单字体 颜色 门夹得脑壳痛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455037 Screenshot-1.png Screenshot-2.png Screenshot-3.png 最近想把办公软件迁移到libreoffice上，可是....... 不知道哪里可以设置。 libreoffice自带的外观设置里面没找到设置的方法。 上面截图里的
<^k^>  ─> 字体比实际应用中的反到清晰，实际应用中完全看不清楚，字体还发虚。 统计信息: 发表于 由 okzokz123 — 2014-01-28 11:27
<zenNamaste> endle: linux的历史遗留问题也很多.
<abineQ> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/604e48d0jw1ebddbvdhssg20a2022tcg.gif
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ image/gif
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 来个没历史遗留问题的
<endle> python3
<endle> 历史遗留问题少
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我就是说, 都有历史遗留问题.
<zenNamaste> endle: python3??!?!! 都解决不了python2时代遗留下的那些脚本, 你跟我说没有遗留问题?
<onlylove> 实际上OSX遗留问题比较少，因为是OS9之后重新设计的
<endle> zenNamaste, 要看你如何定义“遗留问题”
<zenNamaste> endle: python3的遗留问题是, 你不得不安装两个python
<caleb-> onlylove: 不是重新設計的，問題少是因為以前沒人用
<caleb-> OS X 基本是 Nextstep, 开发 N 多年了
<onlylove> caleb-: 你用过OS9？
<endle> 我说py3没有遗留问题，是说，你现在从头开始搞一个 python3 的项目，不会受到旧规范的纠缠
<black_angel_> Question: Thinkpad E430, Ubuntu 12.04 安装了 nvidia_331 驱动，总是提示：this driver is activated but not in use.
<caleb-> 我用比较多的是 System 7
<onlylove> black_angel_: 双显卡？
<zenNamaste> black_angel_: 安装bbb
<black_angel_> onlylove: 嗯，是的
<caleb-> OS X 刚出来也是很渣，后来才进步了
<black_angel_> onlylove: bbb?
<abineQ> caleb-: 那是初始阶段
<onlylove> black_angel_: 自己搜linux nvidia bbb
<abineQ> caleb-: 任何新技术或新生事物都要经历那初始阶段
<black_angel_> 我一个显卡安装的 nv 另外一个是 intel 的显卡，安装了 i915
 * zenNamaste 从来没用过nvidia的显卡, 但是, 我得出来的结论是: 如果这个频道有人问nvidia的问题, 我想都不想直接回答bbb, 基本能解决80%
<zenNamaste> black_angel_: 知道, 去安装bbb
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ^^^ 看我上面那句话
<onlylove> 不想干活咋办
<abineQ> 双显卡就是蛋疼的说
<abineQ> onlylove: 那去外面逛逛
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我觉得给出bbb的全称略好
<black_angel_> BeagleBoard?
<onlylove> abineQ: 今天最后一天了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 记不住
<onlylove> black_angel_: 大黄蜂怎么拼
<abineQ> onlylove: 逛到肚子唱歌了，再回来
<onlylove> abineQ: 已经唱歌了，然后吃过了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: bumblebee   cc  black_angel_
<abineQ> onlylove: 怪不得你不想干活，原来是肚子撑了
<onlylove> abineQ: 饿了更不想，想吃饭
<black_angel_> bumblebee 呀，早上我去 #ubuntu 逛一圈的时候有个哥们给出了一个 nvidia-prime 可是我又不知道是啥玩意
<onlylove> abineQ: 是不是l5e不在，没人教训你了
<abineQ> onlylove: 额，那快过年
<abineQ> onlylove: 她蒸发了
<Lattice> 早上好
<onlylove> abineQ: 放假回家了，自然很忙
<onlylove> abineQ: 等寒假结束没准会回来
 * zenNamaste ignored somebody so I can't get whole context. please let me know and give me the reason if you want me kicking somebody.
<abineQ> onlylove: onlylove嗯，收红包，各种幸福，然后她忘了回来这里的路
<abineQ> onlylove: 她应该是忘记回来这里的路了 ，LOL
<onlylove> abineQ: 中文论坛，右上角 chat
<onlylove> abineQ: 她应该一直走那条路
<black_angel_> 对了，我刚刚搞定了 Thinkpad E430 的 touchpad，给禁用掉了，不然老是那鼠标到处飞
<abineQ> black_angel_: 你就让它高兴高兴呗，老鼠好不容易能到处飞
<zenNamaste> tp的touchpad简直就是渣. 比我hp的难用百倍.
<black_angel_> 无线驱动也是一项遭罪的工程
<Lattice> black_angel_: 恩，thinkpad有些产品会出现这种问题
<zenNamaste> black_angel_: 无线网卡? 驱动? 需要你关心? 驱动得很好呀
<black_angel_> 然后现在又来个显卡驱动问题，晕死了
<abineQ> black_angel_: 老老实实用windows多好啊
<zenNamaste> Lattice: tp现在有省心的东西吗? 鼠标键盘这种附件不算
<abineQ> black_angel_: 不用折腾那么辛苦，也不用遭罪
<black_angel_> zenNamaste: thinkpad 用了新的无线硬件
<zenNamaste> black_angel_: 说出来型号.
<Lattice> zenNamaste: 用W520一直没出现啥让人烦心的问题
<black_angel_> zenNamaste: Broadcom 43142
<abineQ> 无线芯片就是那几家厂商的货，
<abineQ> 博通BT43XX
<black_angel_> ubuntu 12.04 源里的驱动还没更新到最新的，只好官网的驱动了
<abineQ> 换个新的系统内核都有了
<abineQ> 直接识别出无线网卡
<zenNamaste> black_angel_: 不是有dkms吗?
<zenNamaste> black_angel_: 12.04... 你怎么不用redhat 9?
<black_angel_> 用旧驱动的时候，识别倒是识别出来了，就是一直无法 scan 到 ap
<black_angel_> redhat? 那个 yum 比 apt-get 真是差得不是一个级别呀
<zenNamaste> black_angel_: 自己看你的是不是没有被支持. http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211#Supported_Chips
<^k^> ⇪ t: brcm80211 - Linux Wireless
<zenNamaste> black_angel_: 醒醒孩子.
<black_angel_> 果然还是不被支持呀，0x4365
<black_angel_> DeviceID 里面无法找到 0x4365
<black_angel_> 青蛙
<abineQ> 几哇
<black_angel_> 话说蛙兄是不是在 Canonical 上班的？
<black_angel_> 哪位兄台是在 Canonical 上班的来着？
<black_angel_> 其实我觉得显卡驱动是已经安装的了，可是就是 not in use. 郁闷中……
<onlylove> black_angel_: 你渲染个3D啥的没准就in use了
<black_angel_> onlylove: 就是因为渲染不起来呢
<onlylove> black_angel_: 你去看下nv显卡那双显卡技术去，intel输出，nvidia渲染
<onlylove> black_angel_: 这种事，找HD去
<onlylove> black_angel_: 随便来个1080P
<black_angel_> HD?
<abineQ> 是没激活
<abineQ> 不是有个自动切换的
<abineQ> ？
<onlylove> black_angel_: High Definition
<black_angel_> 我就是很想知道怎么切过来呀
<onlylove> abineQ: 那个东西在linux下的表现十分糟糕，要手动切换
<onlylove> 继续画图去……
<abineQ> 怪不得脱袜子大神要F**K nv
<onlylove> abineQ: 那是更早的事情了，那时候连切换都不支持
<abineQ> onlylove: 嗯，肚子好饿，还没可以开饭
<onlylove> abineQ: 饿着去吧，今天下班去全聚德
<abineQ> onlylove: 求打包
<abineQ> onlylove: 最好打包两只
<abineQ> onlylove: 再来瓶啤酒
<onlylove> abineQ: 本来就是打包两只
<onlylove> abineQ: 大冬天喝啤酒，你没问题吧？
<abineQ> onlylove: 好吧，改茅台也行
<onlylove> abineQ: 刷你的卡
<abineQ> onlylove: 没茅台喝红酒也行
<onlylove> abineQ: 你付钱，想喝啥都成
<onlylove> 搞不懂数据透视表到底是个啥
<abineQ> onlylove: 那是数据分析员要干的活，
<onlylove> abineQ: 我现在就在分析数据，虽然我不是数据分析员
<abineQ> onlylove: 分析哪门子的数据？
<abineQ> jusss: 你好，冒泡了
<jusss> abineQ: 给几个amule服务器地址
<abineQ> jusss: 开吃了没？
<jusss> abineQ: 没呢
<jusss> abineQ: 装了amule发现里面带的7个服务器全连不上
<onlylove> abineQ: 面对一堆网络数据和硬盘数据分析哪个是瓶颈
<abineQ> jusss: 你用amule自动会刷的
<abineQ> jusss: 用vpn链接
<abineQ> 那些服务器都是外面的
<jusss> abineQ: 擦，下个电影还要vpn
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38181
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 百度测试巴西、埃及和泰国版本搜索引擎
<jusss> abineQ: 没vpn有shadowsock行不
<onlylove> jusss: 能连上就行
<abineQ> jusss: 额，
<jusss> onlylove: 哎，shadowsock不是我的，怕流量用超了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 你买个linode咋样，然后让我下电影
<abineQ> jusss: 找到种子就好了，
<jusss> abineQ: 找到种子了，没速度。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己买会死啊，我自己都没买
<abineQ> jusss: 剩下的让渣雷之类的帮你搞定
<endle> jusss, amule 还是靠kde吧
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，迅雷
<onlylove> jusss: 这年头我还没见过啥是迅雷下不动的
<abineQ> onlylove: 额，冷门的种子就下不动
<endle> abineQ, 用amule挂着，慢慢等
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，冷门迅雷真下不动
<abineQ> 渣雷只能下载那些热门的种子
<jusss> onlylove: 以前下vc++6.0 海盗湾的种子，迅雷下了半个小时死活下不动，transmission 10分钟搞定
<abineQ> 渣雷就适合用来下载热门的新出的各种影片
<onlylove> abineQ: 我想下的东西，基本别的下载没速度，迅雷就能下载动
<onlylove> abineQ: 很多资源的种子都死掉了
<abineQ> onlylove: 你要是突然发现想下载某些古老的影片，基本上渣雷就死活下不来
<jusss> abineQ: 终于连上服务器了amule
<onlylove> abineQ: 别的能下动？
<jusss> endle: 你有什么种子网站没想海盗湾之类
<iIlL10Oo> high-id ?
<endle> jusss, ？
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 那是啥
<jusss> endle: 你有推荐的种子网站吗
<endle> jusss, 我一直混我们学校的PT。。。
<jusss> endle: 擦，pt...
<abineQ> PT就是金贵的要死
<abineQ> 坑的，一个帐号很难弄得到
<onlylove> pt……
<abineQ> 要有邀请才可以
<onlylove> 玩不起
<abineQ> 就是一个小范围的圈子
<endle> 还有就是在贴吧上找度娘盘
<jusss> 2M小水管上传50kB/s真心玩不起，你说上传个8G左右的电影得上传到猴年马月
<abineQ> jusss: 你用什么下载啊？
<endle> 你想要什么可以跟我说，我PT拖下来，然后amule做种
<jusss> abineQ: transmission
<jusss> endle: the mentalist s01
<abineQ> jusss: 别说是用电脑开这玩意整天挂着
<endle> 现在不行。。。不是校园网没法下
<jusss> abineQ: transmission很少挂，下电影才挂，而且我这上传就30kB
<abineQ> 下载这个苦差最好弄个专门的下载机子
<onlylove> 所以会有openwrt之类的
<abineQ> 把下载的任务扔到里面去，让它在后台跑
<jusss> 哎，吃饭去了
<abineQ> jusss: 吃啥好吃
<abineQ> jusss:
<lispoon>  /topic
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有没有谁知道kubuntu12.04怎么连接隐藏ssid的路由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455039 网卡驱动装好了，kubuntu不像ubuntu那样有一个不广播也连接的选项 统计信息: 发表于 由 mk9399 — 2014-01-28 12:53
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 后知后觉-Cocos2d-x视频教程之横版过关游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455041 这是重庆网友后知后觉根据自己的实战经验主讲的一部Cocos2d-x的视频教程，希望大家喜欢。 后知后觉-Cocos2d-x视频教程之横版过关游戏-第一讲 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/121 后知后觉-Cocos2d-x视
<archl> 过年好。
<October21> 怎么好啊？
<archl> October21: 怎么好，自己决定。
<archl> October21: 今天吃水饺，反正每个人的调料都不一样`
 * archl 用甜蒜和白醋和沙拉酱；妈用醋和蒜泥；爸用醋和腊八蒜
<October21> 北方的水饺倒是很人性化
<archl> October21: 水饺都一样
<October21> 我不太喜欢白面，调味不会
<archl> October21: 什么白面？
<archl> g 白面
<October21> 我现在吃挂面觉得没什么味道
<^k^> archl: 白面 http://lmgtfy.com/ 美食天下食材频道为您提供|白面|的做法大全，|白面|怎么做好吃，|白面|的家常菜做法等 最详细的图文介绍，让您轻松学做美味佳肴！
<October21> archl: 我的意思是那种纯面粉做的的食品，比如馍
<October21> 北方的手擀面
<October21> 没调料的
<archl> October21: 。不懂。
<abineQ> archl 幸福
<abineQ> archl 快打包过来
<archl> October21: 纯面粉，你说的是特精小麦粉么？
<October21> 说简单点我感觉湖北这边吃的东西很杂
<abineQ> 各种饺子打包
<abineQ> October21: 有多杂？
<October21> 什么菜都放辣椒
<October21> 不成体系
<archl> October21: 北方人，如果说北方人，我家里有存粮食种类不下10种
<October21> 所以说讲究嘛
<abineQ> October21: 额，辣味可以促进食欲
<October21> abineQ: 那也不能什么菜都放啊
<archl> October21: 呃。为啥不能。为啥所有菜都放盐，都放油？
<archl> October21: 还有的地方所有菜都放菜那
<October21> 我的浙江同学都不习惯这种
<archl> October21: 或者所有菜都放糖
<October21> 油盐可以接受
 * archl 不接受
 * archl 做菜不放盐不放油
 * archl 可以单吃盐巴
<October21> 广东那里盐放得少
 * archl 做菜，就想作汤
<October21> 很难下咽
 * archl 9个月吃了200g盐。。。
 * archl 做饭土豆和大米，做菜生吃和煮汤。。。
<October21> 你这够环保啊
<archl> 为啥？
<October21> 少用了不少能源 啊
<archl> 呃。煮汤用能源少么？熬稀饭/粥用能源少么。。。
<archl> 稀饭最壕了，30分钟加热
<October21> 不放盐自然吃得少呗
<abineQ> archl 喝稀饭还土豪啊
<archl> October21: 。。。你。。。放盐才吃得少。
<October21> 没盐精神就不好
<archl> October21: 。
<archl> October21: 多数食物里的盐分足够多了，不需要额外再加那么多
<archl> abineQ: 说的是在用资源方面
 * archl 现在又没那么多体力劳动
<archl> 中国人自己不研究摄入盐量，也不研究和生活作息相关的因素，纯照搬所谓国际推荐量。。。
<archl> 就这点，中国人可以被鄙视。。。
<abineQ> archl 喝可可粉更土豪了
<archl>  abineQ 为啥？因为要喝牛奶？
<abineQ> archl 你咋连自己也鄙视了
<abineQ> 》？
<archl> abineQ: 可可粉是饮料中特别廉价的种类
<October21> 怎么廉价？
<October21> g 可可粉
<October21> 没喝过可可
<^k^> October21: 可可粉 http://lmgtfy.com/ 可可块（Cocoa solid），也称作|可可粉|（cocoa powder）或者可可。其成分是57.90%的 碳水化合物、19.60%的蛋白质、13.70%的脂肪、3.00%的水、2.05%的可可 |...|
<archl> October21: 便宜。可可30元能喝100杯。
<archl> nyfair: 妹子，出写真 :0
<October21> 糖分有点高啊
<abineQ> archl 不加糖的
<archl> October21: 。。。
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> October21: 他不加糖的
<archl> abineQ: 不加糖的贵。
<abineQ> 木有糖
<October21> 我有近视
<archl> 226g 20多元
<abineQ> archl 过年去哪里逛逛
<October21> 不能吃太多糖
<archl> abineQ: 哪儿都不去
<archl> October21: 不怕。
<abineQ> archl 过年呆在家啊？
<archl> abineQ: 对。
<archl> abineQ: 旅游就必须在别人上班的时候去
<abineQ> archl 少说也去本市一日游
<abineQ> LOL
<archl> abineQ: 对旅游没兴趣。
<onlylove> http://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-135-27243991-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【图】我的全球之旅第二集- 印象并不深刻的日本_思域论坛_汽车之家论坛
<abineQ> archl 在家里还好了
<archl> abineQ: 旅游。世界上永远都是各种改变的风俗，过10年去旅游又是一番景象。。。
<onlylove> 数据表做好一大半了……犹豫要不要发过去……
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装了win7和ubuntu12.04，又安装了android x86，怎么启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455042 这三个系统都很喜欢， 装安卓时会提示是否要安装grub，如果装了，开机时可以启动win7和安卓，但是ubuntu就找不到了 ，同理，如果不安装，安卓就不知道怎么启动了，我该怎么做
<^k^>  ─> 仍以启动ne ? 我想是不是可以用grub下的命令行启动，在网上百度了一些方法： kernel （hd0，x）/boots/vmlinuz- ~~~~ 不过总是失败 ubuntu下的grub …
<qzd1989> 我来了我来了 他喵的
<qzd1989> 有人嘛？
<Jack77213> .
<mao> 电脑装 安卓 靠谱吗？
<qzd1989> ...
<qzd1989> 我想装 fglrx-legacy 可是哪里都找不到下载的
<qzd1989> 没装过android
<iIlL10Oo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=77&sid=8b4420a7b3277c7393ae1f50b27ac3a3
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 查看版面 - 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iIlL10Oo> 这里怎么一个教程都没有？
<mao> 你说的是ATI显卡驱动？
<iIlL10Oo> 建议搞几个置顶
<qzd1989> 恩
<onlylove> mao: 有啥靠谱不靠谱的说法，有android-x86，intel很早就在搞
<qzd1989> 我的显卡是ati 5145型号的，官方的linux驱动装不上。。。
<mao> qzd1989, 这不是官网解决的问题吗。？
<qzd1989> mao: 什么？
<qzd1989> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<^k^> qzd1989: ⇪ Launchpad
<qzd1989> 我找到这个。。。
<mao> onlylove, 有是可以，我知道，我是想说，这个系统是否适合装在电脑上，能讲电脑的性能发挥出来。
<qzd1989> https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx   我想下载这个，但提示需要安装fglrx-legacy  可是我到处都找不到这个。。。
<mao> qzd1989,  5650的显卡，可以装。
<onlylove> qzd1989: http://support.amd.com/zh-cn/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux+x86
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AMD Catalyst™ Display Driver
<onlylove> qzd1989: 你在找这个么
<mao> qzd1989, 不是要找，而是自己编译出来的。
<onlylove> qzd1989: 当然了，如果你的kernel太新，那就帮不上忙了，貌似这个就到3.4
<qzd1989> 我装的是ubuntu 13.10 64位的。。。。 onlylove 你提供的这款我可以安装吗？
<onlylove> qzd1989: 不知道
<qzd1989> mao: 我的显卡是5145的  当初被坑了 买的这款垃圾
<onlylove> qzd1989: 原来有x64的，找不到位置了
<qzd1989> 哎 我怎么都装不上。。。
<onlylove> qzd1989: amd官方的驱动就一个，你试试看吧
<mao> qzd1989, 网上有教程，ati的显卡驱动自己按照教程，安装 应该都大同小异。
<qzd1989> 官方的驱动  153M 我下了安装过
<qzd1989> 提示不支持这款显卡
<onlylove> 哦，那就算了……
<qzd1989> 我的型号太特殊了   5145
<qzd1989> 谢谢各位了
<onlylove> qzd1989: 153的那个不是给你的显卡的
<mao> qzd1989,  官方驱动不行，就用开元驱动吧。
<onlylove> qzd1989: 给你显卡的是102的那个
<onlylove> qzd1989: 153的那个是8xxx9xxx和最新amd显卡的
<qzd1989> 102那个是x86的，不是64的。。。 ？
<mao> qzd1989, 不谢不谢，linux里别的没有，就是热心人多，加油。。。
<qzd1989> AMD 催化剂13.1 Linux x86 专利 显示驱动		
<qzd1989> 是啊  热心人多  上次我也问过这个问题。。 没解决。。。。
<qzd1989> 刚买的C＋＋书到了。 我又回来了 想装好驱动在ubuntu下学习
<onlylove> qzd1989: 所有的都是x86的，153那个也是，你自己看
<abineQ> mao: 电脑用安卓，蛋疼
<qzd1989> 好 那我现在下载。
<qzd1989> 一会试试
<onlylove> 5XXX应该有开源驱动的
<mao> qzd1989, 如果用开元驱动，风扇转的不是太厉害，就用开元驱动吧。
<onlylove> 我那个4系列的就有
<qzd1989> 我不会用开源驱动
<abineQ> 不如直接安装个轻量级的Linux发行版
<qzd1989> how?
<qzd1989> 我喜欢ubuntu...
<mao> abineQ, 我貌似也感觉不是很好。但我没装过，就看谁装过安卓，交流交流。
<qzd1989> 我VPS上也装的是ubuntu服务器版
<qzd1989> 下载中。。。
<qzd1989> 19寸宽屏 现在是1024*768  有点恼火
<abineQ> qzd1989: 额，现在用的最多也就是Ubuntu了
<Jack77213> qzd1989: 笔记本？
<qzd1989> Jack77213: 恩
<Jack77213> qzd1989: 试过4xxx 系列的那个驱动吗 :P
<qzd1989> Jack77213: 102M的那个吗？在下载中。。。。 153M的试过了提示不支持我的显卡。
<Jack77213> qzd1989: 嗯，是102M那个
<qzd1989> Jack77213: 下载中。。 谢谢。。。 有点慢。。。
<archl> ATI/AMD显卡直接用 14.04 好了。有节能设置
<qzd1989> 我希望能安装上就行了。。。 至少外置的显示器能显示正常就行了。。。 其他不敢要求太多。。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何设置全屏时不自动关闭屏幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455044 如果在设置里把自动关闭屏幕关掉，这样好像显得不太智能...... 能不能只设置全屏时不自动关闭屏幕？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 suKio — 2014-01-28 14:43
<abineQ> 14.04还要等啊
<Jack77213> 新显卡就是好啊，我RV280的显卡已然找不到合适的驱动了～
<qzd1989> 恩。。。 我也是
<qzd1989> 你啥时买的机器？
<abineQ> 14.04估计要换新机子才能跑的动了
<qzd1989> 我也想换笔记本了，就是没钱。 。。。。。
<Jack77213> qzd1989: 我？
<qzd1989> Jack77213: 恩。。我11年买的。。。。
<Jack77213> qzd1989: 2004路过。。。
<abineQ> qzd1989: 还能用5年
<qzd1989> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<abineQ> qzd1989: 笔记本起码可以用个8年
<Jack77213> 哪个比我老，粗来单挑～
<abineQ> LOL
<archl> 用老机器的多麻烦。
<archl> Jack77213: 呃。干嘛。单挑有意思么。
<qzd1989> 我觉得我的机器还跑得动  I3 350M 4G 320G
<abineQ> archl 老老实实用，不折腾，就不麻烦了
<Jack77213> archl: o.o .....
<abineQ> qzd1989: 那你的笔记本是很好的配置啦，
<abineQ> qzd1989: 用14.04肯定木有问题
<qzd1989> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 是挺好的  到现在没出过大问题  全都是换风扇
<abineQ> qzd1989: 我的笔记本现在用的12.04已经快跑不动了
<archl> abineQ: 你啥配置？
<abineQ> qzd1989: 以前用10.04LTS是非常完美的
<archl> abineQ: 我这30MB/s的硬盘是太满了
<abineQ> archl 很古老的AMD 双核炫龙64
<archl> abineQ: 换debian
 * Jack77213 跑不动Ubuntu所以投奔Archlinux了。。。
<abineQ> tl-60
<abineQ> archl
<abineQ> 现在用的12.04跑的是LXDE
<archl> abineQ: 果然更老些。X1*00显卡吧
<abineQ> 那个Unity是跑不动了
<archl> abineQ: 怎么会
<abineQ> 嗯，X1350的显卡
<archl> abineQ: 是显卡太差。。。
<archl> abineQ: 显卡驱动——
<abineQ> archlUNITY老挂掉
<archl> abineQ: 更新到14.04就好了
 * Jack77213 表示archlinux目前还没有挂过。。。
<abineQ> 用Unity桌面环境真的是已经挂了无数次了
<abineQ> 我换了LXDE以后没有挂过
<abineQ> 连续运行好几个星期没有关机
<qzd1989> 都是程序员？
<abineQ> 都没有问题
<archl> qzd1989: 你全家都是程序员。。。
<abineQ> 用那个Ubuntu自带的Unity不到两个小时图形界面就死机了
<abineQ> 只能进入命令行重启
<archl> abineQ: intel近似性能没问题
<abineQ> 以前10.04LTS还是实现各种3D桌面的特效
<abineQ> 现在啥3D桌面特效都跑不动了
<archl> L9400 4500GM 显卡
<archl> abineQ: 现在还有3D特效？
<archl> abineQ: 啥是3D特效。。
<archl> 桌面转啊转？
<archl> 水滴？下雪？
<archl> 镜像？
<abineQ> 和苹果的手机是一样的道理，苹果的iPhone4刚出来的时候运行非常流畅，到现在iOS就快跑不动了
<qzd1989> 。。。
<abineQ> archl里面的各种特效都能实现
<qzd1989> 我是php程序员
<abineQ> 现在不行了，现在连基本的稳定运行都成问题
<archl> abineQ: 没人维护了
<abineQ> 如果可以，我宁愿一直使用Gnome2环境的Ubuntu10.04LTS
<archl> abineQ:  compiz is not cool anymoer
<archl> abineQ: 明白？
<abineQ> archl 阿
<abineQ> archl额
<archl> abineQ:  作鸟兽散罢
<abineQ> archl 额，Ubuntu发布更新太快了，硬件就这样被淘汰了
<archl> abineQ: 你们有没有流行过上树这个男生活动？就是一群人看准了某一个对象，然后一起架起来将其裤裆撞向一棵树
<abineQ> archl 幸好在Debian上还可以跑
<archl> abineQ: 哦。
<archl> abineQ: Debian没有compiz？
<abineQ> archl 用Debian就不折腾那个了
<abineQ> archl 就只要求能稳定的运行了，
<abineQ> Debian在这个方面，真的是令人称道的发行版本了
<nyfair> 啥，ubuntu pad还要扯桌面特效？
<abineQ> 其他的发行版一味的追求新功能和各种新特性
<abineQ> 火狐现在就是这个德行
<abineQ> 火狐变成版本帝的弟弟了
<abineQ> 谷歌的chrome浏览器就是挑起事端的浏览器版本帝
<abineQ> 如果没有谷歌的chrome，估计IE6还能继续折磨web开发人员，让他们继续的纠结
<abineQ> 火狐估计版本还是3.xxx.xx之类的版本
<iIlL10Oo> 如何让bash得到命令行的输出? 比如 : set a = $( ls ) ; echo $a
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 关于WINE安装DOTNETFX30或者DOTNETFX35失败的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455045 Wine是一套可以让其他操作系统运行Windows应用程序的平台，而dotNetFx是微软的一种全新的应用程序框架。而且在目前的软件市场来看dotNetFx软件数量在逐步增长，所以我们也要让Wine安装
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0128/133517_DInV_246558.jpg
<abineQ> .NET就是个大深坑
<onlylove> 等着微软挖坑把自己坑里面
<qzd1989> 我apt-get update的时候 提示。。。。W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/makson96/fglrx/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<^k^> ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://ppa.launchpad.net/makson96/fglrx/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages -- unhandled responsein get head
<qzd1989> 肿么去掉这个呢
<onlylove> 这个能去掉就麻烦了
<qzd1989> 有人吗？
<^k^> qzd1989:点点点. 15:48 新年快乐 : 2.341天
<qzd1989> 可是每次update 都提示这个。。。
<onlylove> qzd1989: 把ppa源关了
<qzd1989> 怎么关？
<onlylove> qzd1989: 然后就没这个了
<qzd1989> 对。。我就是开了这个ppa
<onlylove> qzd1989: 怎么关？你怎么开的
<qzd1989> 我忘了。。。
<qzd1989> 新手。。。。
<abineQ> qzd1989: 编辑软件源
<abineQ> 把那个PPA给删除掉
<qzd1989> 我在百度。。。
<onlylove> 新手没办法，我不知道ubuntu怎么设置源，只能告诉你，sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<abineQ> LOL
<onlylove> 然后把ppa那行删掉或者加#
<onlylove> 图形界面的东西我不会
<qzd1989> done了。。。 谢谢你们
<onlylove> 愁，我可不可以提前下班……
<onlylove> 明天早上7点的车呢，要早起
<onlylove> 早起好久，挤公交到长途站
<onlylove> 突然发现boardcom的网卡在windows下有个管理工具
<onlylove> 靠，又写错了broadcom
<onlylove> broadcom control suit
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 新年好.
<abineQ> iGoogle: 大神，路好
 * zenNamaste 除夕要上班! 不开心呀!!!
<grahamsavage__> http://www.thenanfang.com/blog/qianhai-head-says-internet-to-be-unblocked-in-part-of-shenzhen/ << hmm, really?
<^k^> grahamsavage__: ⇪ Qianhai head says internet to be unblocked in part of Shenzhen | Nanfang Insider
<grahamsavage__> might have to move
<grahamsavage__> internet is awful in my city
<zenNamaste> ...
<abineQ> zenNamaste: LOL
<grahamsavage__> air is clean in shenzhen too :D + easy to go shopping in HK... lots of advantages
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 你让老板给你加菜
<zenNamaste> grahamsavage__: fee for mobile phone is expensive...
<grahamsavage__> zenNamste: and rent
<grahamsavage__> 4500 RMB for 1 bedroom apartment
<zenNamaste> grahamsavage__: you can complete other's nick via `TAB`
<grahamsavage__> zenNamaste, haha ok
<zenNamaste> grahamsavage__: Oops...
<zenNamaste> 4500 rmb..
<zenNamaste> I can't visit weibo.com now...
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿 (@ weibo.com)
<zenNamaste> ouch, it works.
<grahamsavage__> dig weibo.com -> 114.134.80.161
<iIlL10Oo> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<iIlL10Oo> weibo.com.1INA180.149.134.17
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu下的物理KVM怎么切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455046 大家好，刚安装ubuntu13.10,中文版的，我的环境是一套键盘和显示器，2台电脑，通过1个物理的KVM共享它们，原来2台机都安装win7可以按scroll lock键，可以进行2台机子的切换， 但现在1台机了安装了ubuntu后，
<^k^>  ─> 按这个键已经无法进行2台切换，不知道有什么方法没有？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jealousy — 2014-01-28 16:28
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.digglife.cn/articles/how-to-install-software-in-ubuntu.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu技巧:Ubuntu软件安装方法完全指南
<grahamsavage__> ^k^,  kvm 品牌？
<onlylove> 物理KVM不是有切换按键么,怎么还要按scrool lock
<^k^> grahamsavage__, 我听不懂。 16:37 新年快乐 : 2.307天
 * pity iPhone 上有好用的 irc 客户端么？
<abineQ> pity 木有
<abineQ> pity 木有好用的
<Newborn> pity: 我用的limechat。勉强
<NWMonster> Limechat有收费版本吧？
<abineQ> 30
<abineQ> 30RMB
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 免费的没见到有哪个好用的说
<NWMonster> xchat挺好用的
<abineQ> 没有TAB 补全
<abineQ> 蛋疼的要死
<NWMonster> tab补全什么？nick?
<abineQ> NWMonster: 额
<NWMonster> abineQ: xchat可以满足这个需求，weechat也可以
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 我用的irc-client最好.
<NWMonster> zenNamaste: 恩，你用的最好
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 乃 ctcp version看看~  :-)
<abineQ> NWMonster: iPhone上没有Xchat
<NWMonster> abineQ: 把xchat port到iphone上的重任，交给您了
<abineQ> NWMonster: 还不如等用Ubuntutouch呢
<abineQ> LOL
<NWMonster> a Kernel Space IRC Client.......
<NWMonster> 你就不怕这个Client不安全
<abineQ> 额
<abineQ> IRC是最危险的应用
<abc_> abineQ: why?
<abineQ> abc_: 因为没有加密，
<abc_> abineQ: 不是有ssl吗？
<abc_> 难道不顶用
<abineQ> abc_: 那有啥用/
<Newborn> 有ssl的。
<abineQ> abc_: 聊天的记录都是明文记录的
<Newborn> 不过有个别频道会把记录记录成html发布在网上。
<abc_> 。。。
<abineQ> 用TOR都有危险，何况是用IRC
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 怎么会不安全...
<NWMonster> 一个网络应用，开到kernel space里
<abineQ> 苦了那些想要通过网络传输敏感数据的人
<NWMonster> 我想说的安全跟协议还有匿名化无关
<NWMonster> 只是网络应用不应该开到kernel space层
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 没关系的...
<abineQ> 嗯
<NWMonster> zenNamaste: 普通情况确实问题不大，我只是吓担心
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: :-)
<NWMonster> abineQ: 合理使用tor还是能保证安全的。
<onlylove> Newborn: 这个频道就有，要看看不
<abineQ> 传送敏感文件估计要多重加密
<Newborn> onlylove: 上链接
<zenNamaste> Newborn: /topic
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 里面有.
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 你昨天用的nick是啥? gshell?
<NWMonster> 敏感文件最好不要试图在网上传送
<NWMonster> 还是物理送到吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<Newborn> zenNamaste: 是的。因为newborn很久不登被人占掉了 geeshell.com是我的小博客
<alvin_rxg> Title: 极社 - GeeShell | yet another shell (@ geeshell.com)
<NWMonster> 基天大剩
<NWMonster> 赶紧去看看你的blog
<zenNamaste> 正在打开中
<zenNamaste> 网速有点儿慢.
<abineQ> 现在还有什么能逃过谷歌和NSA的魔爪
<abineQ> 他们是无处不在
<onlylove> Newborn: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<NWMonster> WP的Theme很赞
<zenNamaste> Newborn: openvpn, 比ipsec好是吗?
<abineQ> NWMonster: ？WP党？
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 我正要弄一个给我的iphone翻墙呢
<Newborn> openvpn很灵活。
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 还在考虑是用哪个vpn
<NWMonster> abineQ: 评价那个blog的
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 用GREEN的还可以
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 灵活指的是?
<Newborn> zenNamaste: 但是openvpn要装客户端，可以穿透http代理啊。我在公司上网都是走http代理的
<abineQ> Newborn: iPhone安装配置文件就好了
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 哦, 客户端...
<zenNamaste> iphone翻墙不会呀... 不想越狱
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 不用越狱
<Newborn> zenNamaste: 不需要越狱
<abineQ> 简单的要死
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 我一直用shadowsock, 不过貌似iphone下面需要越狱?
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 不用越狱，
<Newborn> zenNamaste: 没用过shadowsock。goagent是要的，装python需要越狱
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 哦. 那shadowsock估计也是需要.
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 所以只有用vpn了?
<abineQ> 嗯，用树莓派更好
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 用树莓派搭建一个二级代理
<abineQ> 你所有的流量都通过树莓派转发出去
<Newborn> 路由器刷dd wrt之类的三方固件都可以做这个。
<abineQ> 额，可惜，现在网店都关门了
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 我要在地铁里都能用的...
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 要在手机上用...
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 还是直接ipsec好了
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 那你用OpenVPN吧
<Newborn> zenNamaste: 妥妥的vpn吧。既然你是用3G拨，那ipsec是不错的
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 直接买OpenVPN帐号
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 公司的wifi直接是翻墙的...
<Newborn> 在家里或者某些地方，pptp和ipsec不能穿透出去
<abineQ> 在手机上直接过
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 所以反而看不了国内的视频, 很cd!
<Newborn> zenNamaste: 跨国公司纳？
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 不是呀
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 小公司
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 但是, 连上wifi, 我的google play就变成印度了
<zenNamaste> Newborn:  ... ... 简直不能再简直了
<zenNamaste> 价格都是RS:xxx
<Newborn> 那拨vpn连国内的vps不就好了。
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 麻烦不麻烦...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, tf卡那家的好
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 小红椒/东芝 都可以
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 三棒子的也能买
<abineQ> freeflying: SANDISK
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 乃要多大的? 干嘛用?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 手机上用
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那来个快点儿的, 拍照快一些. 等俺给你搜一个
<onlylove> freeflying: 来个雷克萨的class6的差不多了
<onlylove> freeflying: 觉得不爽可以买class10的
<Newborn> zenNamaste: 国内的你找有主机的朋友提供一个vpn账号给你嘛。客户端配置本身很简单
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://download.strongswan.org/strongswan-5.1.1.tar.bz2   来个这个?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=3.50 MiB ; type=application/x-bzip2
<zenNamaste> Newborn: 找不到这种朋友
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 错了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://item.yixun.com/item-533577.html?YTAG=0.1820100001300000&chid=200
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【Samsung 三星Micro SDHC(TF) 32G 】全网底价 Samsung 三星 Micro SDHC(TF) 32G Class10 48MB/S UHS-1 升级版 高速存储卡【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<NWMonster> 国内靠tor连出来很麻烦？
<abineQ> 要CLASS10
<onlylove> NWMonster: 不是麻烦，是……唉……
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 手机上用,  tor方便吗?
<abineQ> NWMonster: 根本就用不了tor
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那个bz2是啥
<Newborn> zenNamaste: 自己租感觉偏贵，阿里云的主机512内存1M带宽租一年貌似要800多软妹币
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 是个.. 压缩包..
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不说，我解开自己看
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你还下载了??? 我刚编译完...
<NWMonster> 3个人，3个答案。。。。
<onlylove> strongSwan is an OpenSource IPsec solution for Unix based operating systems
<zenNamaste> 其实我一直理解不了一个叫NBA的牌子的tf/sd卡...   cc  onlylove freeflying happyaron
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 高大上的品牌
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 如果不需要32那么大: http://download.strongswan.org/strongswan-5.1.1.tar.bz2
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=3.50 MiB ; type=application/x-bzip2
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/830123.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=34fa7b3c1c3049f08b6278b3bc0cad93
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【索尼16G Micro SDHC】索尼（SONY）16G TF(MicroSD) UHS-1高速存储卡(Class10)读取速度40MB/S【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<zenNamaste> 擦擦擦! 这剪贴板怎么回事!!!
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你又发了一遍……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我意识到了...
<Newborn> onlylove: 为毛不用openswan。源里面有这个包
<onlylove> Newborn: 又不是我用
<onlylove> Newborn: 我只是好奇那个是啥
<onlylove> http://list.jd.com/652-829-845-11262-4369-0-0-0-0-0-1-1-1-1-1-72-4137-0.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 雷克沙（Lexar）TF(micro-SD)卡存储卡 【行情 价格 评价 正品行货】-京东商城
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 【ubuntu 12.04】使用cpu过度导致系统重启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455048 例如我写了一个程序启动10个线程，每个线程执行死循环； 启动程序后3-4秒系统就会重启，所以我认为不是温度的问题导致系统重启。 请问各位知道如何解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sur
<^k^>  ─> est — 2014-01-28 17:23
<onlylove> google.cn能访问了？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.cn)
<zenNamaste> 不是一直跳转到hk吗?
<zenNamaste> 现在能放问了?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你试试吧，我发现ditu.google.cn能用
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google 地图 (@ google.cn)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教磁盘和文件大小查看问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455049 ubuntu下默认似乎是以1000为进制的，磁盘总大小显示如此，文件大小查看也是。比如在nautilus中查看文件大小：8.8 MB (8,836,806 bytes)，2.2 GB (2,197,856,693 bytes)，和U盘或者硬盘厂商标称的进制一样，命令行下可
<^k^>  ─> 以指定--block-size来切换，有办法设置在nautilus下默认以1024为进制么？谢谢各位对新手的耐心解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 itele — 2014-01-28 1 …
<onlylove> zenNamaste: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38184
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google.cn突然可正常访问
<onlylove> 正阳门箭楼还要绕过去……
<onlylove> 至于么
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 买了sony的
<freeflying> onlylove, 乃还不回家啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 明天的车，在研究全聚德的店子
<onlylove> freeflying: 主要是，今天还没下班……
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 赞.
<onlylove> 傻乎乎的google地图，我还是去看看百度
<onlylove> 果然正阳门的箭楼是可以走过去的
<onlylove> 下班下班，准备回家……唉……又一年折腾，啥时候才不用折腾……
<onlylove> 求在家工作！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:应急之策 : "喂,是医生吗?请您快点来我家,我儿子把我的袖珍钢笔吞下去了！ " "好吧,我马上就来。" "医生,在你来之前,我该怎么办?" "您可以让他先用铅笔写字嘛。"
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 好冷好冷的笑话
<abineQ> 让人直打哆嗦-
<mao> 呵呵
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10sunpin输入法设置入口在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455051 13.10中文输入发安装完语言包后就有了，但是以前使用/usr/lib/ibus-sunpinyin/ibus-setup-sunpinyin的设置方法无效了，无法修改翻页键。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfsr — 2014-01-28 19:13
<woju> getmail也能收信了，但是不能在mutt里面显示，该怎么办啊？
<Lattice> 喝的不省人事刚刚起来……
<Lattice> 年底真是辛苦，哎……
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 19:34 新年快乐 : 2.185天
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:公鸡累坏了 : 狗对公鸡说:哥们,最近咋没听见你打鸣了? 公鸡打了个哈欠,无精打采地说:嗐,前段时间母鸡下蛋少了,主人经过侦查发现其它几只公鸡和邻居家的母鸡好上了,就把它们给阉了。如今母鸡们一个个如狼似虎,把老子都累吐血了,哪还有力气打鸣埃
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 系统不认麦克风 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455052 我的麦克是好用的，主板的接口也没问题，在win7下面好用，但是为什么在这里不好用呢？ 插上麦克后系统里面没显示出来 声音 输入 里面没有相应的设备 在另一台ubuntu机器上好用 可以显示出来 但是录制声音交流
<^k^>  ─> 声巨大 非常不理想 论坛不能发图片吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eaglecage — 2014-01-28 20:19
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 20:42 新年快乐 : 2.137天
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 13.10有没有SB Audigy SE驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455053 刚装完ubuntu13.10 发现没有声音，其它一切正常 声卡是SB Audigy SE，有没有驱动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 番茄酱 — 2014-01-28 20:42
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 20:48 新年快乐 : 2.133天
<zenNamaste> perr: 白天你的问题是啥?  我问你make tags行不行, 你就下线了
<perr> zenNamaste► 就是git库fentch下来的都没有tag,比如v3.8-rc1这种
<perr> zenNamaste► 我想弄上tag,方便使用
<zenNamaste> perr: 哦, 这种tag... 那是没有...
 * zenNamaste 看天龙八部去
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox如何用网银？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455055 我在ubuntu里通过vbox虚拟XP，但不知如何在这个虚拟机里使用建行的网银（U盘型），请高人指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 anway — 2014-01-28 21:10
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [steam linux bug]游戏死机或崩溃可能导致unity顶栏steam图表无法正常退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455056 [steam linux bug]游戏死机或崩溃可能导致unity顶栏steam图表无法正常退出 解决方法,找一个叫cipcserver::thr的进程,此进程在出现这个bug的时候,会占用内存从10MB以下(正
<^k^>  ─> 常水平6MB左右)飙升到100甚至200+MB很快,kill掉就行了. 可以通过图形的system monitor或者控制台中各种看pid进程的命令找到他,完了sudo kill命令 …
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点. 21:46 新年快乐 : 2.093天
<abc-phone> 额。。topic什么时候多了一条禁止晒幸福
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 22:05 新年快乐 : 2.079天
<Houge> 测试
<^k^> Houge:点点点. 22:06 新年快乐 : 2.079天
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:Microsoft : 全球首富比尔.盖茨和他的新婚的妻子刚刚度完蜜月归来,一下飞机便被一大群记者围住了。其中一位记者问盖茨夫人道:"请问夫人,您这次蜜月过的愉快吗?您觉得盖茨先生这个人怎么样?"盖茨夫人失望的悄声告诉记者说:"micro and soft。"
<Houge> 我靠，好久不上irc，机器人都会讲笑话了。
<yangkkokk> 果然有中文频道
<yangkkokk> 有人在吗
<^k^> yangkkokk:点点点. 22:59 新年快乐 : 2.042天
<yangkkokk> 这个东西TMD怎么用
<yangkkokk> 每次连接就是连接不上
<yangkkokk> 有人知道怎么用
<yangkkokk> 吗
<yangkkokk> 谁在
<yangkkokk> which online
<yangkkokk> 有人说话吗
<yangkkokk> 有活着的吗
<yangkkokk> 有活人吗
<NWMonster> 。。。
<dfceaef_> ......
<yangkkokk> 这个怎么玩
<yangkkokk> 有帮助吗
<NWMonster> I'm not bot
<yangkkokk> 。。。
<yangkkokk> 你不会中文？
<yangkkokk> 这泥吗不是中文频道吗
<ofan> 不是
<dfceaef_> 我不懂中文
<yangkkokk> 怎么切换频道
<ofan> yangkkokk: /join #oasjdoajsda
<ofan> dfceaef_: 哪国人？
<NWMonster> 请先看topic然后再提问
<yangkkokk> 怎么看
<dfceaef_> ofan: 天朝人
<NWMonster> xD 原来topic对noobs没用
<ofan> 那你不懂中文？
<yangkkokk> not enough
<NWMonster> 了解Irc如何使用，应该去#help频道
<NWMonster> 或者具体的irc client的频道
<yangkkokk> help 频道里面什么都没
<yangkkokk> 貌似一群老外
<NWMonster> * Topic for #ubuntu-cn is: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 否则会被喷 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方 || 禁止晒幸福
<NWMonster> * Topic for #ubuntu-cn set by zenNamaste!~user@23.236.64.143 at Sun Jan 26 13:27:21 2014
<^k^> NWMonster: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<yangkkokk> 看过了
<yangkkokk> 和这个没什么关系
<NWMonster> 请在提问前动脑子，谢谢
<yangkkokk> 关键是怎么用啊
<NWMonster> 你读过了topic你还问这个问题？
<ofan> i'm laowai
<yangkkokk> 命令列表总得有一个吧
<ofan> dont piss me off
<yangkkokk> pass you
<ofan> kill you
<yangkkokk> fuck you
<NWMonster> fuck google translate service, i can't use it right now!!!
<yangkkokk> you must to be goagent
<NWMonster> i'm laowai,i don't fucking need that.
<NWMonster> :P
<yangkkokk> God can not be installed in front of the B
<perr> 给我看看,内核出了什么问题,大伙..http://code.bulix.org/stq6f7-85533?raw
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=20.00 B ; type=text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<yangkkokk> 么有找到频道是什么意思
<dfceaef_> perr: nfs?貌似没找到init
<perr> dfceaef_► 偶还有个内核,可以找到...
<yangkkokk> Booting Linux on physical CPU 0x0
<NWMonster> 信息太少
<yangkkokk> 虚拟机？
<NWMonster> 没法确定具体原因
<perr> 板子
<NWMonster> [    2.851828] [<c0014360>] (unwind_backtrace) from [<c0011cb0>] (show_stack+0x10/0x14)
<NWMonster> 重这里开始调试吧
<NWMonster> 回溯一下
<yangkkokk> raspberry pi?
<NWMonster> 具体看看
<yangkkokk> openmoko?
<perr> tq210
<yangkkokk> 重刷
<perr> 刷??我nfs呢
<yangkkokk> ....
<yangkkokk> 不太会
<perr> uboot+tftp+nfs调
<yangkkokk> nfs?
<perr> nfs启动...不从存储启动
<NWMonster> 如果只是为了用，不搞开发，推荐重装一遍好了
<yangkkokk> 恩
<dfceaef_> nfs可以不用initrd？
<yangkkokk> 都得用
<perr> NWMonster► 那个就是个panic呀,能调什么东西,可以不用initrd
<yangkkokk> pande？
<perr> 偶参数上写着noinitrd呢
<yangkkokk> 很贵的
<yangkkokk> 我看了以下貌似起了啊
<yangkkokk> 你要干什么
<perr> NWMonster► 偶压根不用这个板子,,,兴起而已...
<NWMonster> 。。。。。。
<perr> NWMonster►刚从一个boot的bug中走出来,又碰上个这玩意
<perr> yangkkokk► 偶要练习写写驱动
<yangkkokk> 你们做嵌入式的？
<^k^> yangkkokk:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> perr:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<yangkkokk> 有做gsm的吗
<perr> ^k^► 你丫的学会胡扯了?
<dfceaef_> 不要和bot较劲
<^k^> perr, .. 休息一下 .. 23:30 新年快乐 : 2.020天
<NWMonster> 小心bot，会Kick你的
<dfceaef_> ^k^: kick me
<NWMonster> lol
<perr> NWMonster► 从do_signal()调什么呢?
<yangkkokk> 我看到一个命令提示
<NWMonster> perr: 你想问do_signal()干嘛的，还是？
<yangkkokk> msg chanserv help
<perr> NWMonster► 我从哪调,以及要调什么....
<NWMonster> 从能看到的栈上最后一个函数
<NWMonster> 然后回溯，回溯到错误
<perr> NWMonster► 那个明显是init挂了...为何会挂才是问题所在
<ofan> " God can not be installed in front of the B " 哈哈哈哈哈
<NWMonster> 不调试，光看dump出来的信息，难看出来
<NWMonster> 除非熟读内核代码外加经常调试这个内核
<ofan> perr: 搞毛内核
<yangkkokk> 一直玩raspberry pi
<yangkkokk> 我玩 arduino 的
<NWMonster> perr: 搞毛内核+1
<perr> NWMonster► ....掉了,这从何说起
<NWMonster> yangkkokk: 玩Intel Galileo不玩？
<NWMonster> perr: 我玩不起内核，难帮你
<yangkkokk> 你有样板？
<NWMonster> 用户态我都没玩好
<yangkkokk> 貌似没卖的吧
<NWMonster> yangkkokk: 我有想买的冲动
<yangkkokk> 不要买raspberry
<yangkkokk> 买国产的mk809
<yangkkokk> 比较好
<NWMonster> 为啥，国产做工好？
<yangkkokk> 不是一个档次
<yangkkokk> 国外要卖200USD
<yangkkokk> 国内卖200RMB
<yangkkokk> 所以国外的吊丝玩RASPBERRY
<yangkkokk> 我们有条件为什么不用好的
<yangkkokk> 价钱还一样
<NWMonster> 你好像没考虑过耗电量
<NWMonster> 板子的好坏不在于配置，更关键的是平衡度
<yangkkokk> 价格才是王道
<yangkkokk> 而且不是一个档次的东西
<NWMonster> 不是一个需求的东西
<yangkkokk> 都不能跑BSD 没什么区别
<yangkkokk> 目前很多A10 A13的开源项目正在众筹
<yangkkokk> 价格也不贵
<NWMonster> 话说我连raspberry都还没入手
<NWMonster> 不过手边有个fm3，工控用的
<NWMonster> 我个穷屌，连raspberry的价位都接受不了
<yangkkokk> 怎么会吊线
<NWMonster> RP
<yangkkokk> 这个东西会吊线？
<NWMonster> 必须会啊
<NWMonster> 光Ping不pong肯定掉
<dfceaef_> 我发现其实安卓手机的功能还比raspi强
<NWMonster> 那是当然啊
<dfceaef_> 我tm太鸡智
<NWMonster> 膜拜
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点. 07:53 新年快乐 : 1.671天
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-29
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 13.10安装Chrome失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455064 正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 141411 个文件和目录。) 正在解压缩 google-chrome-stable (从 google-chrome-stable_amd64.deb) ... dpkg：依赖关系问题使得 google-chrome-stable 的配置工作不能继续： google-chrome-stable 依赖
<^k^>  ─> 于 libxss1；然而： 未安装软件包 libxss1。 dpkg：处理 google-chrome-stable (--install)时出错： 依赖关系问题 - 仍未被配置 正在处理用于 desktop-fi …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu麒麟似乎不会更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455065 我安装Ubuntu麒麟已经有一段时间了，“软件和更新”设置如上。但是并不像之前的系统那样，每天跳出更新的提示。 顺便再问一个问题。 为当前窗口截图的快捷按键是Alt+PriScr，但是现在我按下Alt+PriScr之
<^k^>  ─> 后，会打开“输入命令”窗口，同时给这个窗口截图，我该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-01-29 8:30
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 装AMD显卡驱动时候按找教程出现到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455066 coldsun@coldsun-ThinkPad-E420:~/catalyst12.4$ ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run --extract driver ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run: 行 1: $'\r': 未找到命令 ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run: 行 2: 未预期的符号 `<
<^k^>  ─> ' 附近有语法错误 ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run: 行 2: `<!DOCTYPE html ><html dir="ltr" lang="zh-CN"><head><meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=10" />< …
<wzssyqa> 北京电信的宽带有公网ip不？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 大麦。有什么好事么？
<MeaCulpa> ,
<MeaCulpa> archl: 毛事没有
<yangkkokk> hi
<^k^> yangkkokk:点点点. 09:41 新年快乐 : 1.596天
<yangkkokk> 早上好
<archl> MeaCulpa: 赶紧做好吃的啊
<archl> MeaCulpa: 练胸肌，拧的疼了。。。
<zenNamaste> 还要上班.
<zenNamaste> lucky__: ping
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu13中国农历程序的一个小bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455068 在ubuntu中有个lunar的中国农历小程序，很好用。但近却发现有个小bug。在程序中，它的马年（甲午年）不是从年初一（2014年1月31日）开始的，而是从初四(2014年2月4日，这一天是立春）开始的。从初一到
<^k^>  ─> 初三仍然错记为蛇年（庚巳年） 统计信息: 发表于 由 wyqun — 2014-01-29 9:41
<lucky__> zenNamaste: ping是什么意思？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-newsArticle_Print&ID=1894373&highlight=
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ AMD :: Investor Relations :: News Release
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 今天早上看了.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 牛逼吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不是很看好arm的server.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 看amd这个就有希望了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 等rhel7.0出来之后, 我会撺掇我们组买一个amd的arm-server的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 到时候慢慢来呗
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 测试下性能什么的.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 在某些应用场景下还不错啊
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 具体你问问蛤蟆
<zenNamaste> freeflying: hamo都玩上了?!?!?!
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 他之前的工作
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哦. 现在他干嘛去了?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, C记啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Kubuntu 13.10稳定性怎么样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455069 Kubuntu 13.10稳定性怎么样？比Ubuntu 13.10的稳定性是好？还是差？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2014-01-29 10:02
<zenNamaste> freeflying: ... ...
<freeflying> zenNamaste, https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=moto_g_8gb
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 刚下单了个这个
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不喜欢.
<freeflying> 比山寨的强吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 那倒是...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我现在喜欢老狗的手机了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 比小米的价格便宜多了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 老狗是啥
<zenNamaste> freeflying: lg
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 这个价格, 挺好的.
<zenNamaste> lg = Lucky GoldenStar  ?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, lg g flex?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: lg g2也很好呀. flex是挺好(怪)的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不过没啥可比的, moto g, 价格不是一个级别的
<yangkkokk> hi
<zenNamaste> 最近访问外国网站慢了好多好多, 大家感觉到了吗?
<yangkkokk> 感觉到了
<^k^> yangkkokk:点点点. 10:10 新年快乐 : 1.576天
<yangkkokk> 可能加强了和谐力度
<cuihao> 没有，跟以前一样慢
<yangkkokk> 下载达不到200k
<zenNamaste> cuihao: 我以前翻墙看youtube, 1080p都是缓冲比播放快很多. 现在720都要缓冲一下才能看
<zenNamaste> cuihao: 简直不能活
<cuihao> ……劳资就是满速也播不了1080p
<yangkkokk> 说话怎么加名字，手功？
<cuihao> 你们这些土豪
<cuihao> yangkkokk, 嗯，可以手工
<cuihao> yangkkokk, xchat按tab可以补全
<cuihao> 不知道网页如何
<yangkkokk> 有什么方便的吗
<yangkkokk> 我的是平板
<zenNamaste> firc是个毛毛东西?!
<cuihao> 复制粘贴
<yangkkokk> 随便下载的
<yangkkokk> 去了很多黑客聊天室，居然没人搭话
<yangkkokk> ／list #osmocom
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我从日本下载的速度跑满我的20M光纤
<zenNamaste> freeflying: linode机房?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: linode在日本的机房?
<yangkkokk> 你用的什么硬盘
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 是的
<jusss> zenNamaste: /etc/power/state 里的那个freeze选项是什么功能，我在2.6.32的debian里没发现这个freeze?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 太贵, 不然我也想买.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 来合租呗
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 心动! 我就要个翻墙就行!
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我没这东西.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 找两个人合租吧
<jusss> freeflying: 合租什么？
<zenNamaste> 恩, 我等这蹭阿蛋的呢.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 他之前说买了能报销, 我等着蹭他的呢
<yangkkokk> 国内正普及20m 一个月150
<zenNamaste> yangkkokk: 早就普及完了
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我这有freeze mem disk三个，你那没有？不会吧
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我都没那个文件.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 错了。。。/sys/power/state
<jusss> zenNamaste: 我打错了。。。打etc太习惯了。。。
<yangkkokk> 昨天和一个罗马尼亚人聊走私
<yangkkokk> 貌似利润很高
<cuihao> ……
<zenNamaste> jusss: This state is a generic, pure software, light-weight, low-power state.
<Router2> zenNamaste 可能路由有调整
<zenNamaste> jusss: It allows more energy to be saved relative to idle by freezing user space and putting all I/O devices into low-power states (possibly lower-power than available at run time), such that the processors can spend more time in their idle states.
<zenNamaste> Router2: 哦.
<yangkkokk> 。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教一个系统升级的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455070 我现在是 13.04 版本，等 14.04 正式版出来后，打算直接下载 iso 镜像升级。 这样是否可行？ 另外现在我安装了 AMD 闭源驱动，系统更新后驱动是不是需要重装一次？ 谢谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dfc643 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-01-29 10:25
<yangkkokk> debian7不是出来了吗
<yangkkokk> ubuntu 优势全无
<zenNamaste> yangkkokk: ubuntu人家是云计算公司. 跟debian有啥比的?
<yangkkokk> 谁知道bsd的中文频段
<zenNamaste> 没有
<jusss> freeze貌似是3.9才有的
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我被劫持了吗？黑客入侵了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455071 本人上网方式介绍：在海南的一所大学内，通过H3C公司设计的校园网，中国电信宽带上网。 今天我用网站的ip地址查询服务，发现 这个甘肃的某个地方，我被黑客入侵了吗？ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2014-01-29 10:37
<zenNamaste> 脱离硬件的电源管理都是垃圾
<jusss> zenNamaste: 还是看不懂这个freeze到底是啥。。。
<zenNamaste> jusss: 看不懂就看不懂吧.
<archl> zenNamaste: 小牛，以前那个音频电源管理bug有进程了么？
<zenNamaste> archl: 还没...
<zenNamaste> archl: 我现在都不知道dac有没有在acpi里面注册电源状态...
<archl> zenNamaste: 呃。不知道。
<zenNamaste> 我现在去查一下
<jusss> zenNamaste: 单个单词大概知道是啥意思，放一起就不知道了。。。这个freeze能用一句简单的话介绍下吗。。。
<zenNamaste> jusss: 不依赖于特定硬件(acpi)的, 纯软件状态下, 通过禁止各种用户态进程的运行, 来得到的一个低功耗待机状态.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那我发现在/sys/power/state里面同时有freeze mem disk那意味着现在系统运行在低功耗状态？
<zenNamaste> jusss: ... ...
<zenNamaste> jusss: nnnnd, 这是说, 你的笔记本支持这三个选择
<archl> 同时连接到两个不同ISP的无线网络会产生什么结果？
<archl> 一个默认的，另一个也能用？
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那freeze省电还是suspend to ram省电？
<zenNamaste> jusss: 必须suspend to ram省电. 刚才我已经说了, 脱离了特定硬件的电源管理, 都是扯淡
<jusss> 哦
<yangkkokk> 台湾人不认同大陆啊，我和他们开玩笑说有没有二鬼子，居然集体承认
<yangkkokk> 很多祖上是台湾籍日本兵
<yangkkokk> 我里个擦擦
<yangkkokk> arch1:两个都默认打开
<yangkkokk> arch1:你可以做个路由，做叠加
<archl> yangkkokk: 用补齐。我差点漏掉了。。。
<archl> yangkkokk:   就是输入字母，然后tab自动完成后面的，比如我叫你只需要 输入 yan然后按tab 就得到 yangkkokk
<zenNamaste> yangkkokk: 换个字体吧孩子, 你那个字体, 分不清1和l.
<edgars_> hi
<^k^> edgars_:点点点. 11:35 新年快乐 : 1.517天
<edgars_> 新年快樂
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.yinwang.org/blog-cn/2014/01/25/pl-and/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 程序语言与……
<yangkkokk> ..
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • QCAD 怎么安装啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455072 我把那个tar.gz的压缩包下下来了，可是里面的bin怎么执行不了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 卡拉迪亚 — 2014-01-29 12:16
<yangkkokk> cad都不会安装
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<zenNamaste> 下载的是源码包吗?
<^k^> 新 Mint • 更改cinnamon主题-panel颜色变更 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455073 因为Mint里面好多applet的图标颜色和背景色很不协调（黑上加黑）， 自己撺掇做了个theme，然后把cinnamon.css里面的panel颜色改一改。 Code: .panel-top {    background-color: #8B8878; } .panel-bottom {    background-color: #333333; } 记
<^k^>  ─> 得要把之前的panel下的background-color 给注释掉啊。 顺带推荐个拾色器：gcolor2 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-01-29 12:47
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于论坛的2个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455074 1.Linux下有建立论坛（支持中文）的软件吗？请介绍。 2.本论坛是使用什么软件？还是自己写代码建立的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-01-29 13:08
<imtxc> 赞
<imtxc> 到家了
<iIlL10Oo> https://help.github.com/articles/syncing-a-fork
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Syncing a fork · GitHub Help
<mk3548208> linux内核编译了一个小时，有没有什么联合编译的
<iIlL10Oo> mk3548208, 我的I3 CPU ， 15分钟就完整编译好了，然后以后每次都是部分编译，3分钟。
<mk3548208> iIlL10Oo, 我也是i3，估计是默认选项的关系，现在在安装模块，已经超过2GB的驱动了
<iIlL10Oo> mk3548208,驱动就5到6个，几KB而已
<mk3548208> iIlL10Oo, 编译vmlinuz时间差不多
<iIlL10Oo> mk3548208, 驱动我是编译进内核的，没使用模块功能
<mk3548208> iIlL10Oo, linux内核如何制定安装路径，比如我想要模块安装在os目录下 那么就这样 make INSTALL_MOD_PATH=path  modules_install
<iIlL10Oo> mk3548208, 没研究过模块，我都是直接编译进内核的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4236.html 笑话标题:"所以才挨骂" :      在看足球比赛的时候,妻子问丈夫:    "这位观众干嘛骂他身旁那个人?"    "是他朝裁判扔的汽水瓶子。"    "不是没有打中他吗?"    "所以他才挨骂……"
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 早啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> zenNamaste:  上班呢？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 就算是吧
<imtxc> wfh？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是呀.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我在单位看闲书呢
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 图个啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 钱
 * zenNamaste 愿意舍身担起一生一世那样危
<imtxc> ........
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你上班图个啥?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你既然没事儿不如在家嘛。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 谁tm说我没事... 老子一边看闲书, 一边还验bug呢
 * lucky__ 想买个motox大家觉得怎么样？
<zenNamaste> 不如lg g2
<roylez> lucky__: honor 3C不是更合适么
<roylez> lucky__: 两节尾巴
 * archl 今天忘了抽奖了，回去要抽奖券去
<archl> roylez: 傻乐。拜拜
<lucky__> 让我搜一下你们说的手机
<roylez> archl: 抽啥奖？....
<archl> roylez: 手机充值抽奖。。。
<imtxc> archl: 什么奖品
<zenNamaste> 我猜ipad/iphone
<roylez> lucky__: 只有京东和华为商城有，要靠抢。不过加钱淘宝可以买到
<archl> imtxc: 10元。
<archl> imtxc: 最好不过一部手机吧。。。
 * roylez Optus充值中5000澳元路过
<archl> roylez: ...
<lucky__> roylez: 我看各方对motox的测评基本都是溢美之词啊
<archl> roylez:  现在？
<lucky__> motox现在也不好买
<roylez> archl: 以前
<roylez> archl: 回国前一个月
<archl> roylez: 狗屎运啊
<roylez> lucky__: motox多少钱？
<roylez> lucky__: honor 3C移动版798，联通版998
<lucky__> roylez: 3K左右吧
 * archl 拜拜 roylez 金主席
<roylez> lucky__: 金主啊
 * archl 拜菩萨抢好运
<roylez> lucky__: honor 3C够买仨了
<lucky__> roylez: 主要考虑使用感受
<lucky__> zenNamaste: motox不如g2吗
<roylez> lucky__: 再好的手机，用了一年也看着烦
<archl> lucky__: 3000的手机和600的手机感受差不多 - 对比 Galaxy 2 Note 和 某老三星1
<lucky__> roylez: 你才是金主啊
<archl> roy
<archl> roylez: 乐乐，一年一换。
<lucky__> archl: 三星丑死了
 * archl 3年一换手机。
<archl> lucky__: nokia漂亮
<lucky__> 我觉得x的google now挺不错的
<lucky__> archl: wp的应用太少 直接pass哎
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<zenNamaste> google now一用国内的sim卡, 就没办法用了吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你竟然还上班呢？
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 不会啊 翻墙就可以了啊
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 而且x的google now都不用开屏
<roylez> archl: 渣渣
<roylez> gfrog: 鸡杂
<gfrog> roylez: @_@
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 是呀, 必须上班呀
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 钱呀
<roylez> gfrog: 还在上班？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 况且我回家近
<lucky__> 你们今天还上班？
<zenNamaste> lucky__: google now 有国内的服务吗?
<lucky__> 服了
<gfrog> roylez: 春节还得上班呢，妈蛋
<archl> roylez: 乐乐
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 怎么回事? 你在出差?
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 我看测评可以的
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 难道没有？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: wrh
<gfrog> zenNamaste: wfh
<roylez> gfrog: 你喊蛋蛋妈也没用，他回娘家啦
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 只听说不翻墙体验感差罢了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦.
<zenNamaste> lucky__: google now一直就有呀, 你的android能用吗?
<gfrog> roylez: 艾玛，原来蛋蛋是女郎
<gfrog> roylez: 难怪丫不找女盆友
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 我的渣米ui没有这个功能
 * lucky__ 这里要是有人用motox就好了
<lucky__> zenNamaste: 你还在用蝴蝶吧？
 * archl 家里除了iphone就是三星手机。。。
<archl> 哦还有老nokia
<lucky__> archl: 不觉得三星丑吗
<archl> lucky__: 不觉得iphone丑么
<lucky__> archl: 三星更丑
<archl> lucky__:  不就是个屏幕么。。。
<archl> lucky__: 其他地方看不看都成。
<roylez> archl: 羊毫
<lucky__> archl: 你觉得x怎么样
<archl> lucky__: 不懂。
 * archl 没想过要买个 android
 * archl 走了
<lucky__> 现在我买x的最大阻力就是tmd买不到T_T
<lucky__> 这玩意儿竟然只在美洲卖
<roylez> lucky__: 淘渣自然是有的
<lucky__> roylez: 要价高 还不放心
 * lucky__ 大神门觉得google还有可能再进中国吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白菜转战debian，你说这个主题会通过吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455075 debian装好差不到有4G，ubuntu不到1G，这是为神马？ubuntu使用中各种报错。 小白菜转战debian，你说这个主题会通过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nmimi — 2014-01-29 14:41
<lucky__> iGoogle: hi
<iGoogle> 谁
<roylez> iGoogle: 渣婶
<iGoogle> 乐乐朵。你手机上怎么啥软件都不装。怎么找你呢。
<zenNamaste> The vote called for by Debian technical committee chair Bdale Garbee has reached its conclusion: the winning option is FD
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 实践iptables的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455076 环境： ＣＬＩＥＮＴ 192.168.56.1 ＷＩＮＤＯＷＳ ＳＥＲＶＥＲ 192.168.56.101 ＣＥＮＴＯＳ 我在Ｓ端添加一条 iptabels -t nat PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.56.101 --dport=9999 -j DNAT --to-destination=192.168.56.101:3306 这时我在Ｓ端用tcpdump
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<iGoogle> gfrog: 回家好玩不
<gfrog> iGoogle: 还得上班，擦
<iGoogle> 还上班？
<iGoogle> sanban
<iGoogle> SB
<iGoogle> @@
<archl> iGoogle: 爱狗狗
<iGoogle> 额。手机走电脑出去，咋不能连tw
<archl> iGoogle: tw是什么
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。突然间我有看到 abinez 披着 iGoogle 皮的感觉
<zenNamaste> tw = 跳舞   iGoogle 想去公园里跟老太太扭秧歌去了
<iGoogle> 小鸟
<archl> iGoogle: 小鸟？
<iGoogle> imtxc: .
 * archl 终于能感觉到胸肌了
<iGoogle> archl: 死家伙，你那破画，画得好丑的。
<archl> 或者那两片肉不足1cm厚
<archl> iGoogle: 是吧。觉得和那小儿书上差不多
<archl> iGoogle: 我确实缺乏艺术细胞哈
<abineQ> archl: 啥画画？
<abineQ> LOL
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 美英利用《愤怒的小鸟》窃取用户隐私 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455078 斯诺登泄密：美英利用《愤怒的小鸟》窃取用户隐私 　　愤怒的小鸟’更加愤怒了!”英美媒体近日援引斯诺登的泄密文件称，美英情报机构通过诸如“愤怒的小鸟”等手机游戏和应用软件，窥
<^k^>  ─> 探手机用户的年龄、性别甚至性取向等私密信息。 　　美国福克斯新闻网27日报道称，智能手机在全球范围的迅速普及为情报机构的情报 …
<abineQ> iGoogle: 在哪里？
<archl> abineQ: 。。。啊，记错了
<abineQ> 愤怒的小鸟
<iGoogle> g+老卡死。不能发图
<iGoogle> 要不给你发一个真小孩子的画
<abineQ> iGoogle: 在你的空间发就好了
<abineQ> iGoogle: 百度空间
<archl> iGoogle: 发吧1
<abineQ> ee
<abineQ> ee
<abineQ> 嗯
<abineQ> iGoogle: 坐等围观
<iGoogle> https://twitter.com/eexp01/status/428425165001601024/photo/1 archl
<^k^> iGoogle: ⇪ Twitter / eexp01: 给罗杰看的。 ...
<freeflying> iGoogle, 带娃去
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你不带娃的？赶紧去
<archl> iGoogle: 哦。是有目的的画。。。
<archl> iGoogle: lol
<archl> iGoogle: 比我好
<archl> 哈
<archl> iGoogle: 我妹3岁画画就比我好了
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 怎么debian没有论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455080 好像有个debian wiki 统计信息: 发表于 由 nmimi — 2014-01-29 15:15
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<freeflying> gfrog, 刚刚签了个5s, 两年在网
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<LatticeSum> 哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, 5999, 然后两年使用186套餐
<gfrog> freeflying: 这么贵？！ 32G的？
<freeflying> gfrog, 还行吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 16的
<gfrog> freeflying: 那贵很多啊，16的联通官网好像是5499还是5199来着
<freeflying> gfrog, 每个月不用缴费, 使用186套餐
<gfrog> freeflying: 不用再缴费了？ 那每月返还多少？
<gfrog> freeflying: http://mall.10010.com/goodsdetail/111309188419.html
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Apple iPhone5S 16G报价、参数、图片，联通智能3G合约手机—中国联通网上营业厅
<abineQ> gfrog: 肯定要缴费
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 挺好的呀, 4g吗?
<abineQ> gfrog: 人家都是算好了一部手机要赚多少钱的了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 联通没4G吧
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 你肯定是iMadper
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 是不？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 以后能变lte吗?
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 不是.
<freeflying> gfrog, 就是每月送个186套餐, 超出就交钱, 不超就不用交了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 硬件去掉了还是软件屏蔽了? 国外的都是lte呀
<abineQ> imtxc: 回到家了没？
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 用配置文件就可以屏蔽
<gfrog> freeflying: 186 * 24 = 4464, 剩下1500是购机款？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 联通貌似没打算大搞LTE啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 嗯
<gfrog> freeflying: 没查到这个合约啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 啊? 那你现在是3g? 还是hspa+?
<freeflying> gfrog, 网上的和营业厅的不一样
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你怎么打到这个隐藏关的？
<abineQ> freeflying: 3G的本钱还没捞够呢
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 联通的只能是hspa+
<freeflying> abineQ, 是联通没钱去烧4G
<abineQ> freeflying: 再说现在联通的3G网络都比较快了
<abineQ> freeflying: 不用烧
<freeflying> abineQ, 但是国家要它搞,他们没办法
<freeflying> abineQ, 和移动上TD一个道理
<abineQ> hspa+上去就是FDD-LTE
<abineQ> freeflying: 嗯，
<freeflying> gfrog, 感觉这个套餐性价比还凑合
<archl> 人民的幸福指数要高
<freeflying> gfrog, 港行水货也得4300左右了
<abineQ> archl: 有多高？
<archl> abineQ: 不低于可控水平就够了
<abineQ> archl: 有几层楼高？
<archl> abineQ 比10万人人梯高
<abineQ> archl: 那太幸福了，会很郁闷的
<iIlL10Oo> WIFI 才是王道
<abineQ> archl: 因为不能拿出来晒
<abineQ> iIlL10Oo: 嗯，现在最主要的还是靠WIFI
<abineQ> 要是没有wifi，用3G，4G那得多少钱的流量才有用
<archl> iGoogle: 现在大部分休闲时间放手机上了
<iGoogle> 有CMCC都够了吧
<iGoogle> archl: 那还不换
<abineQ> 恐怕只有土豪才能尽情用4G
<iGoogle> ff本来就是土豪
<archl> iGoogle: 说的是你吧。
<archl> freeflying:  设备大佬——
<lucky__> verizon能用国内4g吗
<woju> 怎么#c500多人，没一个人说话？
<woju> c频道500多人，没人说话
<iIlL10Oo> CMCC就是贵，不然我早包月CMCC了。
<abineQ> CMCC？贵？
<iIlL10Oo> CMCC 每月5元，限制时间2小时。太贵。
<iIlL10Oo> 5元5小时我就包月了
<abineQ> iIlL10Oo: 买帐号
<abineQ> 有在卖帐号的那种，一天一块
<abineQ> 要用几天，就买几块钱
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 怪啊。不是按照流量算么？
<iGoogle> 时间算
<iIlL10Oo> archl, CMCC是按时间的
<iGoogle> 没开通，上次在某政府大楼，上网就连上了。直接用。奇怪
<iIlL10Oo> 个人觉得贵，5元才2小时
<archl> 不知道
<iIlL10Oo> 是的，没帐号的
<archl> iGoogle: 自动扣钱就是了
<iGoogle> 不应该要开通？
<iGoogle> 没提示
<zenNamaste> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/976879afgw1eczvcuazudj20b40bv3z6.jpg
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这才叫“黑客”
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8640dad3tw1eczo3hqkiej20lb0hwtcv.jpg
<archl> 没用过连接一直失败 CMCC
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。
<archl> zenNamaste: 充分的丑态么。。。
<abineQ> imtxc: 回到家了没？
<zenNamaste> archl: lol~
<archl> abineQ: 在家没？
<imtxc> archl: 到了啊
<imtxc> abineQ: 到了啊
<abineQ> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 原来快捷通道在这里
<abineQ> archl: 额
<archl> imtxc: 持刀就会迟到的
<archl> abineQ: 鹅你毛！
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 刚买到货真价实的蜂蜜了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 货真价实?
<abineQ> archl: LOL
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩，生蜂蜜
<archl> imtxc: 。。。是蜜蜂的粪便？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 最起码货真
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 无图无真相
<abineQ> imtxc: 你怎么知道是货真价实啊？
<archl> imtxc: 有图也是假
<abineQ> imtxc: 现在的造假技术太厉害
<archl> abineQ: 他捉了一只蜜蜂放进去没死，吃密
<abineQ> imtxc: 眼见也不一定是真实的
<imtxc> abineQ: 真是眼见的
<abineQ> LOL
<imtxc> abineQ: 村里大爷自己养的
<archl> imtxc: 眼见一只蜜蜂产了一些蜜进去？
<abineQ> imtxc: imtxc好吧
<imtxc> archl: ...
<abineQ> imtxc: 最好的还是野生的蜂蜜
<abineQ> imtxc: lol，
<imtxc> abineQ: ..
<archl> abineQ: 小心感染从没遇到的病毒
<iIlL10Oo> http://url.cn/Mj2bFO
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 微云
<imtxc> abineQ: 家里自己养的土蜜蜂，产量很小
<abineQ> archl: 你看那些熊，吃蜂蜜那么厉害
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 去营业厅找服务，那样才有优惠
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 山东潍坊移动120小时/月wlan cmcc edu包年卡 ￥115
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 我打算把家里的台式机换成imac了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不建议.
<archl> freeflying: 果然。没听破马。
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 为啥
<abineQ> freeflying: 换成MacPro
<imtxc> abineQ: 很甜啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 软件不好用的.
<archl> freeflying: 不是破马的屏幕进灰了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 限制还多.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: iphone限制太多, 我现在都想越狱了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 啥限制啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 各种软件没得用就是限制呀...
<iIlL10Oo> archl, 包年不好，我喜欢包月或包日
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不如直接windows, 真的
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 买的就可以用了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 38/500g 价格怎么样
<iIlL10Oo> android 4核不错的
<iIlL10Oo> 锁屏自动结束非白名单的软件
<abineQ> imtxc: 多久的流量包？一个月还是一年的
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 没需求啊
<imtxc> abineQ: 我说的蜂蜜， 38元/500g
<archl> iIlL10Oo:  http://www.sd.10086.cn/wlan/Wlan_Business.html
<^k^> archl: ⇪ wlan自助服务专区
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 家里就上上网, 处理处理相片这些
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，那个 msata 叫啥牌子来着
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 为啥我这里还是流量的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那可以.
<abineQ> imtxc: è´µ
<archl> freeflying: 果然是壕。
<freeflying> archl, 好傻啊
<imtxc> abineQ: 生的
<freeflying> 啥
<freeflying> imtxc, 浦科特
<imtxc> freeflying: 我记得有个啥建的
<imtxc> abineQ: 不是那种熟蜂蜜
<iIlL10Oo> archl,每个省不一样
<abineQ> imtxc: 额
<freeflying> imtxc, 建兴
<freeflying> imtxc, 你又要买啊
<abineQ> 建兴是做光驱的吧？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 总不能买rmbp啊
<freeflying> 我现在的这个本子还很好用呢
<abineQ> freeflying: ä¹°Mac PRO
<abineQ> LOL
<freeflying> abineQ, 你赞助我2k USD
<archl> freeflying: 可以买台普通电脑，买5000元的显示器啊。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 家里用, 其实随便了, 反正要求不多
<abineQ> freeflying: 你还用赞助？
 * zenNamaste iphone有点儿渣
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。
 * zenNamaste 不如我大蝴蝶好用
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 你说的第一代iPhone
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 我说的是我现在手里的5s
 * archl 只用过4s
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 快扔了
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 不, 给我老爹, 然后我用回android
 * archl 溜走
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 請問如何從ubuntu 12.04升級到12.04.02 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455082 我在系統上打do-release-upgrade, Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found 他說已經是最新,我想升級到12.4.02,請問如何做 thanks 统计信息: 发表于 由 yeung109 — 2014-01-29 15:56
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 16:57 新年快乐 : 1.294天
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:老公你饶了我吧我认错行吗. :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rryIOruiAAJxqpxhpdsAALrTgIfLGgAAnHC788.jpg
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 17:04 新年快乐 : 1.289天
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc: 笑话标题:男人的无奈 :  计老婆乏味 找小姐太贵 搞情人太累 不结婚最实惠。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫回家还这么无聊?!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 还没过年呢啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 过年就不无聊了
<iGoogle> 过年了。城市都清空了。
<zenNamaste> iGoogle: 是呀. 今天地铁特别空
<iGoogle> 本小区，车库都快空了。
<archl> zenNamaste: 是么。今天中国移动营业厅很满，但是酒店多数关门了。
<archl> zenNamaste: 联通关门了。
<archl> lol
<zenNamaste> 移动...
<archl> 哦。不该对 zenNamaste 说
<zenNamaste> 为啥... 会很满...
<archl> 全频道
<archl> zenNamaste: 不知道啊。
<archl> 今天。可以吃零食了。
<archl> 不用惦记，开吃零食
<abineQ> archl: 你这是晒幸福的节奏
<archl>  abineQ 什么。。。
<archl> abineQ: 你要晒什么？
<abineQ> archl: 你开吃零食就是晒幸福的节奏
<abineQ> LOL
<archl> abineQ: 呃。零食到处都有。
<abineQ> archl: 吃啥
<archl> abineQ: 饼干
<archl> abineQ: 明天可以送到！！！
<abineQ> 好久没吃饼干了，
<abineQ> 饼干是啥味道都忘记了
<abineQ> archl: 快递还没放假？
<archl> abineQ:  EMS 没放 http://www.amazon.cn/%E6%80%9D%E6%9C%97%E7%BA%A4%E9%BA%B8%E9%AB%98%E7%BA%A4%E6%B6%88%E5%8C%96%E9%A5%BC%E5%B9%B2456g/dp/B007FNIY7Q/ref=sr_1_10?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1390987329&sr=1-10&keywords=%E6%80%9D%E6%9C%97+%E7%BA%A4%E9%BA%B8
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 思朗纤麸高纤消化饼干456g-思朗-报价 价格 图片 价格:￥ 9.90
<freeflying> gfrog_, zenNamaste iphone上咋安装google的这些应用呢
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 如果你知道, 请告诉我.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我装了youtube, 然后没有图标!
<archl> freeflying: 怎么可能安装，苹果有同类产品啊
<zenNamaste> archl: 不一定. google地图就可以
<archl> zenNamaste: 那是好不容易才妥协的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 现在只有google map了...
<zenNamaste> archl: 恩.
<zenNamaste> google earch没用
<freeflying> archl, hangout应该有吧
<archl> zenNamaste: 当时我要提交googlemap，结果都没找到。
<archl> freeflying: 怎么可能。。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 没有.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦, 错了, 有, 但是国内没有
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 安装wechat后居然找不到图标了
<archl> zenNamaste: 呃。。。干嘛骚扰 happyaron
 * archl 摸摸 happyaron
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 其实有.
<freeflying> app store里按打开没反应
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我的youtube也是, 没图表, 按打开i没反映
 * archl 不知道了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 这是咋回事情呢
<archl> freeflying: 找苹果客服啊。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 如果你知道, 请告诉我...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: https://itunes.apple.com/app/id643496868?mt=8
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Hangouts on the App Store on iTunes
<archl> freeflying: 苹果客服会帮你
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 还不像google play那样, 直接在线就能推送安装, 一定要客户端
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 所以我打算换回大蝴蝶了. 但是我老爸各种玩游戏, iphone顶不住...
<zenNamaste> archl: 山东的樱桃, 几月分上市呀?
<archl> zenNamaste: 明年啊
<zenNamaste> archl: 几月呀..
<archl> zenNamaste: 不知道。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: ......
<archl> zenNamaste: 有4月的小樱桃。
<gfrog_> freeflying: app store啊，
<zenNamaste> archl: 好的.
<gfrog_> freeflying: google的都有。
<zenNamaste> gfrog_: 没有呀
<archl> zenNamaste: 大樱桃要延迟1个月
<zenNamaste> archl: 好的! thx!
<freeflying> gfrog, hangout gmail都没有
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 你能正常使用youtube?
<gfrog> freeflying: 不可能
<gfrog> freeflying: 你用哪国app store？
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 必须没问题
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 除了itunes, 别的地方能改自己国家吗?
<gfrog> freeflying: 如果国内菜市场搜索不到，找你能找到的google产品，然后找同厂商的软件就行。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 没了
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 就是用的这个方法, 还是不行. google厂的产品变得很少了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64可以安在intel 64上吧？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455083 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-01-29 17:31
<zenNamaste> 丫丫的呸, 还得弄个windows
<gfrog> zenNamaste: hangout gmail肯定有
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 真没有! 我骗你干嘛...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我的不是合约机.
<archl> 中国樱桃更香，但是。。。太容易坏掉。。。
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 换美国市场呢？
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我的就是行货, 裸鸡.
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 我的是合约机
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我没客户端, 没法换
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 等我今晚搞个windows
<freeflying> gfrog, 但是不让你安装吧
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 新注册个帐号啊
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 哦! 好!
<gfrog> freeflying: app store里有肯定就可以装
<zenNamaste> app store里面倒是有youtube, 但是安装完了没图标.... 也没办法打开呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 为了 ios 装 win？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是呀, 你有好办法?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 91助手？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你说手机上安装?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有啥用呢?
<imtxc> z
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 能帮我换成米国帐号?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 至少比 app store 好用？
<zenNamaste> ...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 额，那我就不清了，你都激活了，不能地区了吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 激活是用sim卡激活的. 只能是中国
<imtxc> gfrog: 好几天没见啊，到家了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 早到了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃LP id是啥？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64可以安在intel 64上吧？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455083 谢谢！但是盘放入后，打开时一堆文件夹和文件，点那个安装呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-01-29 17:31
<freeflying> gfrog, 用得我的gmail
<gfrog> freeflying: 链接给我，我加你pubkey
<archl> 悬崖勒马 - 用力大了，马被搞晕过去了，于是掉下悬崖。
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • evolus pencil 一款开源的原型图绘制工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455084 Pencil 是一款开源的原型图绘制工具，手绘风格的，就像自己在纸上画的那样。Pencil 还可以用来绘制各种架构图和流程图，同时还提供 Firefox 的插件 http://pencil.evolus.vn/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuzh65280
<^k^>  ─> 0 — 2014-01-29 17:48
<imtxc> iGoogle: 乃也weibo了
<iGoogle> imtxc: 几乎没。你没见多年的2个帐号，不让注销。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 高通cpu8660,1g的ram能定制ubuntu touch? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455085 如题,,不是一个简单主题的那种。 统计信息: 发表于 由 toawinner47 — 2014-01-29 17:56
<yunfan> imtxc: 还没回去？》
<freeflying> gfrog, https://launchpad.net/~zhengpeng-hou
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Launchpad
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在win7下用光盘安好ubuntu12.04后，重启为什么直接进入win7，没有开机启动选项？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455086 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2014-01-29 18:11
<archl> yunfan: 春节干嘛？
<yunfan> archl: 无聊 看看clojure的教程
<yunfan> 刷刷题目 找下感觉
<archl> yunfan: 哦。
<yunfan> archl: 你呢
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点. 18:26 新年快乐 : 1.232天
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:动手能力强的人就是牛 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2seSIfx4hAADbIzzyGUQAALrLQMRhSkAANs7565.jpg
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:误　解 : 妻子喜欢长跑,但常有些狗向她乱叫。丈夫只好在妻子跑步时骑着自行车尾随在后,并手持一根木棍,以便打狗。一天,一个司机看看前面跑着的妻子,又看看后面手持木棍、骑着自行车的丈夫,不禁叫道:"这才是真正的虐待。"  
<imtxc> yunfan: 到了呢
<roylez> yunfan: 在家爽不
<abineQ> roylez: 肯定爽的不得了
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 有没有一款好的短信应用推荐一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455087 我喜欢上了微信电话本，主要是看上了他的短信自动归类功能，垃圾短信+通知类短信+普通短信三种，特别是通知类短信自动归类太棒了，就是说比如银行通知、验证码、10086这些无需回复的、正规
<abineQ> 头痛的要死
<abineQ> 难道是今晚吃的青菜有问题？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 软件在吞噬世界，但是开源软件在吞噬自己 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455088 在开源世界，大家都不安分 像Marc Andreessen posits所说，软件可能在吞噬世界，但是开源软件似乎在吞噬自己。伴随着快速的步伐，软件世界逐渐习惯产业化，他们的卖主开始为更多的利益投
<duelex> 有人能推荐一本介绍ubuntu的电子书来看吗
<mao> duelex, 别找了，看不下去的。
<duelex> 还有如何在下使用qq
<duelex> @mao
<woju> #c 频道是不是要注册啊？
<abineQ> duelex: 还用找书？wiki
<mao> duelex, 安卓qq，苹果qq，wine+qq，webqq。
<abineQ> woju: 你进去看看就知道了
<duelex> android是apk文件，可以直接安装吗？
<mao> duelex, skype欢迎你。
<abineQ> duelex: 直接用win装QQ好了
<abineQ> duelex: 用Windows装QQ就好了，或者用网页版的QQ
<duelex> 没用过windows
<abineQ> duelex: 那就去用用
<duelex> 本人第一次使用电脑
<abineQ> duelex: 那就去用用Windows
<duelex> 但是感觉这个更帅气.....
<abineQ> duelex: 你牛啊，第一次用电脑就能跑到这里来
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 希望ubuntu14.04正式版不再是没有明显的变化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455089 希望ubuntu14.04 LTS 要让界面更漂亮些，功能更实用，自带3d特效 统计信息: 发表于 由 （^_^) — 2014-01-29 20:26
<mao> duelex, 第一次玩电脑，我就不信网吧不去呀，没有过linux，ok，没有过windows，昧良心呀。。
<duelex> 软件是家里人帮忙装得
<abineQ> duelex: 我第一次用电脑的时候连鼠标都不会用呢
<abineQ> 别说是打字了
<abineQ> LOL
<duelex> 好吧，我卖萌，我可耻
<duelex> 但是怎么用qq，哥哥链接吧
<abineQ> duelex: 来两斤，
<duelex> 给个链接吧
<abineQ> duelex: 没有链接
<duelex> 那你们都是用什么 ？
<abineQ> duelex: 用QQ的人一般不会来这里的
<abineQ> duelex: 用IRC
<duelex> 我们现在用的就是irc吧
<abineQ> 以前用gtalk之类的
<abineQ> 现在很少用那些软件了
<abineQ> 用IRC基本上就可以了
<duelex> 如何和特定的人用irc交流呢？
<duelex> 也是加好友吗？
<abineQ> 有特殊需求的人会找到适合的解决办法
<abineQ> 打电话，
<duelex> 。。
<abineQ> 发短信，电子邮件
<duelex> lol
<abineQ> 打网络电话
<duelex> 算了，我还是用web qq吧，
<abineQ> VoIP
<abineQ> duelex: 额额
<abineQ> duelex: 你不喜欢用Windows系统？
<duelex> 东西装的太多，有点卡
<abineQ> duelex: 你应该用那个Windows8什么的
<Zesty_> QQ得装国际版啊
<duelex> 听说ubuntu系统做开发比较方便
<abineQ> 用Linux很简单，没有那么的你要的软件
<Zesty_> 我就在用着QQ呢
<abineQ> duelex: 你又不要做开发，
<duelex> abineQ：怎么说
<duelex> 对这个感兴趣
<abineQ> duelex: 你只是要找个QQ用用而已
<Zesty_> > <duelex> 本人第一次使用电脑
<duelex> 不想老是在系统之间切换啊
<^k^> Zesty_:(eval):1: syntax error, unexpected '<' <duelex> 本人第一次使用电脑 ^
<Zesty_> > <duelex> 听说ubuntu系统做开发比较方便
<duelex> 亚麻跌
<Zesty_> 你这跳的太狠了
<abineQ> duelex: 随便装个WIN系统就能用QQ了
<^k^> Zesty_:(eval):1: syntax error, unexpected '<' <duelex> 听说ubuntu系统做开发比较方便
<Zesty_> 哎，难道我触发了啥
<kevinyings> 用国产操作系统
<abineQ> Zesty_: 所以我说他牛啊，第一次就用
<duelex> 哥们，求你别说
<abineQ> 而且还跑到这里来了
<duelex> 我错了
<mao> 牛了点。
<abineQ> LOL
<duelex> lol
<dfceaef> 1+1
<abineQ> 嘿嘿
<kevinyings> 想买个笔记本，7000的，哪款好点
<abineQ> 头不痛了，
<duelex> <abineQ> 用Linux很简单，没有那么的你要的软件
<abineQ> kevinyings: ä¹°MBP
<duelex> 这句话怎么说
<abineQ> 就是没有那么多你要的软件
<abineQ> 你要的那些软件，一般都没有，比如你要的QQ就没有
<abineQ> win系统下面的很多软件在Linux下都没有
<abineQ> 比如360
<abineQ> QQ
<abineQ> 之类的的都没有
<kevinyings> abineQ, 那个8000多唉
<abineQ> kevinyings: 有7000左右的，是低配版，
<kevinyings> abineQ, 水货还是国行
<abineQ> kevinyings: 你或者可以选dell的吧，
<abineQ> kevinyings: 水货才有这样便宜的价格了
<kevinyings> abineQ, dell的除了xps，还有什么系列可以的？
<abineQ> kevinyings: 还有就是外星人的
<abineQ> kevinyings: 不过外星人就是超出你的预算了
<abineQ> 另外一个就是，外星人的体积比较庞大，
<kevinyings> abineQ, 不求游戏显卡，8G内存，要各种驱动支持好的
<abineQ> 显得比较笨重。
<kevinyings> abineQ, 是啊，是这个问题，太重
<abineQ> 那你随便选一个7000的HP吧
<abineQ> HP或者联想两个牌子
<kevinyings> abineQ, HP的驱动什么支持到位不，最好高清屏幕拉
<woju> 大家知道如何加入##c频道吗？我看了帮助，还是没办法，我怀疑这个频道不对外开放
<kevinyings> 唉，apple掉个2000多好啊
<abineQ> HP现在还有卖与装Win7
<abineQ> 预装win7的电脑
<abineQ> 别的牌子就没有卖预装Win7的的
<kevinyings> 装毛win7啊，浪费
<abineQ> kevinyings: 那你要装什么系统：？别告诉我你要win8
<kevinyings> abineQ, 预装linux的
<kevinyings> abineQ, freedos，应该没了
<abineQ> 那你选dell吧
<abineQ> dell有预装Ubuntu的
<abineQ> 还有一家是外国的牌子是system76，要在网上购买
<kevinyings> abineQ, 看看
<kevinyings> abineQ, 不打游戏
<abineQ> kevinyings: 你在家里使用么？
<kevinyings> abineQ, 就平时敲敲
<abineQ> 建议你买台式机。如果你是在家里用的话
<kevinyings> abineQ, 我也想台式啊，这不是租房吗
<abineQ> 7000块钱的配置可以买到一套不错的台式机了
<abineQ> kevinyings: 租房的地方安全么？
<abineQ> 租房的地方，最怕被偷了
<kevinyings> abineQ, 不安全
<abineQ> 那你别买太贵的笔记本了
<kevinyings> abineQ, 买神舟？
<mao> linux 现在还是一块没有被污染的净土呀，要是那天 360什么的也进攻linux了，真就不知道能去那里了。
<abineQ> kevinyings: 你主要用来做什么的？
<kevinyings> abineQ, 看视频，听音乐，看书，网页，折腾虚拟机
<kevinyings> abineQ, 主要是折腾
<abineQ> kevinyings: 额，那你随便买一个，4000的
<Zesty_> mao, 还有Mac呐
<abineQ> 买的时候加钱让店家把内存加到最大
<kevinyings> abineQ, 光8G的内存，开4个虚拟机，4000怎么找啊
<abineQ> kevinyings: 你开那么多虚拟机感干吗？
<kevinyings> abineQ, 而且散热差，动不动被弄死了
<abineQ> 开一两个就好了
<abineQ> kevinyings: 虚拟机需要很大的内存
<kevinyings> abineQ, 单位的环境啊，什么的都是一套的
<kevinyings> 所以用虚拟机
<mao> Zesty_, mac  我害怕被憋死。。
<abineQ> kevinyings: 那也不用同时运行4个虚拟机吧？
<woju> #c频道估计是不对外开放的频道
<kevinyings> abineQ, 非常有必要啊，还有自己的一些实验
<abineQ> kevinyings: 感觉你把笔记本当成4台服务器来用了
<woju> 大家加试试，几百人在线，但是没人说话
<mao> kevinyings, 其实虚拟机也不是那么好玩。
<perr> mao : 360进攻linux???应该感觉自残行贿才对吧
<kevinyings> abineQ, 就是这样拉
<abineQ> kevinyings: 你应该避免同时运行两个以上的虚拟机
<kevinyings> abineQ, 避免不了
<perr> mao : 360要是敢来,准保体无完肤
<abineQ> kevinyings: 那还不如买两台机子
<kevinyings> abineQ, 重量。。。。。
<abineQ> LOL
<mao> perr, 360 好不是不要脸的进攻安卓了。  经济利益趋势，要是那天打开linux，给你满屏的广告，弹窗，不可想象呀。 linux，千万不要流行起来呀！！！
<kevinyings> 360是赚钱的
<perr> mao : 它完全没这个能力呀
<abineQ> mao: 嗯，Linux最好一直就是小众流行好了
<abineQ> perr: 那公司还是灰常牛的
<abineQ> perr: 气势恢宏
<kevinyings> abineQ, 是建筑吗？
<abineQ> perr: 凶悍
<perr> mao : 要不是google把android核搞得乱七八糟,.....360压根没他什么事
<perr> mao : 后面的手机还是看armel
<perr> mao : 静等开源os占据手机市场
<abineQ> 谷歌现在是野蛮生长
<mao> perr,   反正我总是对国内的互联网公司没有什么好印象。  3SB   没有白叫。。。
<abineQ> 以后是机器人的天下
<kevinyings> mao, S是什么？
<kevinyings> S是企鹅？
<mao> kevinyings,  以前了，有个3SB大战，，搜狗吧。
<abineQ> 额
<abineQ> 以前的三大门户都销声匿迹了
<abineQ> 新浪搜狐网易
<kevinyings> 国内公司其实就是圈地盘，赤裸裸的商业
<abineQ> 现在没有门户网站什么事情了
<mao> kevinyings, 当然企鹅也不是什么好货色。  我看的新闻，咱们的qq聊天记录，在服务器上完全可以保留的，
<abineQ> mao: 额
<kevinyings> abineQ, 门户的话，流量还是不错的
<mao> abineQ, 我感觉sohu TV   真心很不错。
<abineQ> mao: 没用过
<mao> abineQ,   没说对，应该叫搜狐视频吧。
<abineQ> kevinyings: 买笔记本如果不买苹果的话，买别的牌子，要买那些可以更换硬盘的机型
<abineQ> 这样，以后可以自己动手升级更换新的硬盘
<kevinyings> abineQ, 我硬盘写的不多
<archl> 啥都不买了
<abineQ> 一个笔记本可以用上5年以上了
<kevinyings> abineQ, 就是虚拟机换的勤
<mao> abineQ, 现在有没有，是intel的核显，还是ssd的硬盘的机型？
<abineQ> 6000块钱的笔记本用个5年，每年的费用是1200
<kevinyings> abineQ, 我上个笔记本用了5年，一直没换，各种驱动啊，网卡啊，都在上面
<abineQ> mao: 不清楚哦，最近没有关注笔记本的硬件行情，因为没有打算要买新的笔记本
<abineQ> kevinyings: 额，用Linux系统，基本上不用考虑什么驱动
<kevinyings> abineQ, 已经编了N个驱动了
<abineQ> 大部分的硬件都能识别了，只有一些奇葩的内置硬件无法识别，比如内置的SD读卡器和指纹识别传感器
<abineQ> 我机子上就是这两个奇葩无法正常工作
<abineQ> 反正也不用了
<kevinyings> ubuntu是很好，自动识别
<abineQ> 内置的SD卡无法识别出来，也很少用读卡器
<yunfan> roylez: 家里没有屯溪好
<abineQ> 指纹识别器是不用的，那个需要一个加密模块TPM
<roylez> yunfan: 比之帝都如何？
<abineQ> yunfan: 应该是家里比哪里都好
<abineQ> yunfan: 你怎么说反了
<freeflying> happyaron, 你们的水果机买apple care不
<abineQ> freeflying: 买那个是浪费钱
<freeflying> abineQ, 为啥
<abineQ> freeflying: 自己小心使用
<roylez> yunfan: 最近迷上 aquaponics 了，你家有院子就果断做一个吧
<abineQ> freeflying: 一般不会有什么问题的，
<perr> 今天多亏了#armlinux里的一个人指点,mainline内核+busybox终于跑了起来..娃哈哈
<abineQ> perr: 恭喜
<abineQ> perr: 你欠我一个红包哈
<abineQ> perr: 你用什么板子？
<perr> abineQ : tq210,放了很久了.
<mao> 现在火狐不支持flash，  用起来没动力呀。
<mao> 放在电脑里，好久都不见得用一次。
<perr> abineQ : mainline现在boot头一个bug,一开始decompress都执行不了,没有基本IO,我苦逼的用板子的两个led灯做调试...
<abineQ> 额
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2代前Intel显卡 配合最新Linux 图像驱动组合 终于超越了Windows7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455091 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=a ... andy&num=2 i5 2320M - Sandy Bridge 4GB of RAM 160GB Intel SSD Linux 3.13 Mesa 10.1 Ubuntu 13.10 Unity 7.12 Windows 7 Pro SP1 X64 好吧，我最惊奇的是在Linux桌面中平均性
<^k^>  ─> 能最弱的Unity上都超过了Windows 7 呃。没啥好翻译的哈。 More Is Better 更多更好 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2014-01-29 21:26
<abineQ> perr: 你买的多少钱？
<perr> 700吧,忘了
<abineQ> 是: tq210v3的么？带一个电容屏幕》
<abineQ> ？》
<perr> abineQ : v4 coreB
<perr> abineQ : 带电容屏
<abineQ> perr: 1GB的双通道内存？
<perr> abineQ : 恩
<abineQ> 你用来跑什么系统啊？
<abineQ> 感觉怎么样啊？
<perr> 没跑,一直就没碰过.有些tq自己写的驱动都是bin方式提供的..但写这些也不难
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 21:29 新年快乐 : 1.104天
<perr> 感觉做研究还是不错的.
<perr> 如果现在买,要考虑a9了,a8有些落后了
<dfceaef> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38193
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国开发者推出马克思币
<archl> cuihao: 准备干嘛？
<cuihao> ?
<abineQ> 什么币币都是山寨的渣渣
<abineQ> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.aFf1Pl&scm=1007.10009.518.0&id=27456868823
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ 天嵌新品卡片电脑S5PV210 Cortex A8 E8震撼上市/E8微型电脑-淘宝网 价格:299.00
<maplebeats> f愚蠢的地球人‘
<archl> maplebeats: 准备干嘛？
<maplebeats> archl, 看动漫
<archl> abineQ: 准备干嘛？
<archl> maplebeats: 。
<abineQ> archl: 准备睡觉
<cuihao> 机器人么……
<archl> maplebeats:  论坛里删除线怎么用？
<maplebeats> archl, del？
<archl> cuihao: 。。。
<abineQ> maplebeats: 饭团
<maplebeats> archl, 机器人你好
<maplebeats> abineQ, 喵？
<cuihao> [s] ?
<maplebeats> cuihao, 揉小学生
<freeflying> abineQ, 788确实有点贵啊
<archl> maplebeats: 你揉搓了
<archl> cuihao: 被撮小了
 * maplebeats  在我眼里大学没毕业的都是小学年
<maplebeats> 生
<archl> maplebeats: 你赶紧回去再上一所大学啊
<maplebeats> archl, 您出钱？
<cuihao> 去年毕业的学长比我小一岁的说。
<archl> maplebeats: 你。a
<archl> maplebeats: 没钱给你
<maplebeats> archl, 你可以去卖身
 * maplebeats 卖身上学，多么悲伤的一个故事
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。你卖肾。。。
<maplebeats> archl, maplebeats.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Maplebeats' Website Menu (@ maplebeats.com)
<archl> maplebeats: 卖身给喜欢的人到可以。
<archl> maplebeats: lol
<maplebeats> archl, 喜欢的人会买的你身？表开玩笑的0 0
<cuihao> 诶，好高的延迟啊。
<perr> mao : 他那个是tq210缩水版,tq210的核心板都要300+.还说这个已经支持ub12.04...他不敢放出视频来估计移植效果极差..
<archl> maplebeats:  :)
<perr> 512M内存跑ub,娃哈哈
<perr> 1G主频,这个也不够
<abineQ> perr: 额
<perr> 这个板子就是做研究用好,做路由什么的也可(应该是树莓强),但做图形类应用就不好了
<perr> 要搞图形应用还是得a9
<perr> s/是/比
<abineQ> 树莓派最大的缺点就是没有SATA接口和没有千兆的网卡接口
<abineQ> 其他的还好
<perr> 偶还看到个自己出板子的小队伍,专门给s5pv210配了个fpga搞视频编解码,sata还可以自己扩,但千兆口就不好弄了,即使弄上网卡,频率也不够
<cuihao> maplebeats, 你在深圳工作吗？
<perr> a8的片子快一些,但支持不好.做产品速度又不够.就是适合研究玩玩
<abineQ> 那些都是软件没有优化好，
<abineQ> 只是堆硬件的参数而已
<perr> 跑图形真心不行.
<abineQ> 那些开发板就别想跑啥图形应用了
<abineQ> 折腾
<perr> a9就有在用来开发图形应用.机顶盒什么的
<perr> 手机什么的都是a15了去
<abineQ> perr: 手机没有那么多的调试接口
<abineQ> perr: 所以手机木有啥好折腾的
<abineQ> perr: 比如你要弄个离线下载机子，手机咋弄，用A15也是浪费
<perr> abineQ : 开发原始系统的时候还是用的开发板,手机刷--调试太费事
<abineQ> perr: 额
<abineQ> archl: 还在不？
<abineQ> archl: http://b.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/s%3D1400%3Bq%3D90/sign=2906e362033b5bb5bad724fa06e3ee48/1ad5ad6eddc451da80f9ee22b6fd5266d11632ef.jpg?v=tbs
<archl> abineQ: 大猫？
<abineQ> archl: 额，不是猫
<archl> abineQ: 你是那猫？？？
<archl> abineQ: 不是吧。。。
<freeflying> abineQ, 还不过年去啊
<abineQ> freeflying: 过年就是呆在家里琢磨着要弄点啥
<freeflying> abineQ, 你不一年到头在家呢吗
<abineQ> freeflying: 坐等x宝的网店开门弄树莓派回来
<freeflying> abineQ, 过时了
<abineQ> 过年了，X宝店都关门了
<abineQ> freeflying: 那折腾啥。
<abineQ> free
<abineQ> freeflying: 折腾啥。最关键的是低功耗可以长年累月开机运行
<abineQ> 不用运行太复杂的东西，比如图形界面不用跑，反正都没有接显示器的，就是在后台运行而已
<abineQ> 看了现在市面上的这么多开发板介绍，头都晕了，
<maplebeats> cuihao, 恩，在深圳
<abineQ> 那些国产板子都是在堆硬件参数，软件问题没人管
<abineQ> 他们只管卖硬件
<abineQ> 和现在的手机厂商卖手机一样，卖完了，就不用管升级不升级了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • windows xp下硬盘安装ubuntu的启动项问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455092 我在windows xp系统下，直接硬盘安装ubuntu12.04，一番折腾后总算成功了，我的windows里有一键ghost。然后启动，直接进入ubuntu启动页面，当然，里面有windows的启动项。但是如何才能开机后默认进
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian 启动盘怎么无法启动喃？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455093 请问我在 Ubuntu 12.04 里用自带的软件做的 Debian 启动盘怎么无法启动喃？ 用的是Debian DVD 镜像。 统计信息: 发表于 由 baibaphp — 2014-01-29 22:33
<freeflying> abineQ,  http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-newsArticle_Print&ID=1894373&highlight=
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ AMD :: Investor Relations :: News Release
<abineQ> freeflying: 这是企业服务器用的
<abineQ> 都不知道有多贵呢
<abineQ> 要是便宜就好了，等上市的适合买几个回来折腾
<abineQ> 4核或8核心的A57
<zenNamaste> arm server就没有你买得起的.
<abineQ> 这个参数太猛了
<abineQ> Linux称霸的时代来临了
<abineQ> 希望功耗能再降低
<leavfin> 有用irssi的朋友吗？最近irssi上Freenode,总是连不上
<abineQ> 4或8核ARM Cortex ™- A57處理器
<abineQ>     高達4 MB共享L2和8MB共享L3緩存
<abineQ>     可配置雙DDR3或DDR4內存通道ECC高達1866 MT /秒
<abineQ>     最多4個SODIMM ， UDIMM或RDIMM內存
<abineQ>     8通道的PCI-Express ®第三代I / O的
<abineQ>     8串行ATA端口3
<abineQ>     2個萬兆以太網端口
<^k^> abineQ:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<abineQ> iMadper
<abineQ> iMa
<abineQ> iMadper: 果然是你的马甲
<abineQ> iMadper: 你干吗踢我啊？
<iMadper> 刷屏. 心烦. 就t了.
<iMadper> 城管t小贩, 还有理由吗?
<abineQ> iMadper: 额
<superTJD> quit
<iMadper> 超级添基蛋
<imtxc> lol
 * imtxc 碎
<superTJD> Hi
<^k^> superTJD:点点点.  23:25 
<yunfan> 主席居然搞鱼菜共生了  明天跟他聊聊
<superTJD> 大家好
<^k^> superTJD:点点点.  23:29 
<superTJD> 能显示中文了
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 好啊
<superTJD> 有人懂snmp么？
<superTJD> 求推荐书籍
<superTJD> 没人理我……
<abineQ> superTJD: e
<abineQ> super
<abineQ> superTJD: 人家都打瞌睡了
<Router2> leavfin 我这儿没问题
<abineQ> http://www.raspberrypi.com.tw/
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ 首頁 | Raspberry Pi台灣樹莓派
<superTJD> abineQ: 树莓玩的多？
<abineQ> superTJD: 嗯，
<abineQ> 准备睡觉了
<abineQ> 今天看了一整天的网页困死
<superTJD> 大家晚安，我也撤了，下回扯
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-30
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Kubuntu 13.10如何安装中文（简体）语言包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455103 Kubuntu 13.10如何安装中文（简体）语言包？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2014-01-30 5:26
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04下ibus-anthy无法输出汉字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455104 貌似只能输入假名。。。根本就没有汉字的选框出来，是我哪里出错了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2014-01-30 8:42
<imtxc> snmp 要啥书。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • UBUNTU-14.04-Alpha2-32位简体中文优化封装版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455107 感谢各位朋友对LINUX封装和版本制作技术一如既往的支持 在这新春佳节来临之际特发布UBUNTU-14.04-Alpha2-32位简体中文优化封装版的ISO ISO下载链接：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qWLeyb6 此ISO使用LINUX标准
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/22100.html 笑话标题:爱真的需要勇气 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nhWIWauHAADLVdKtYZ0AALrFwF6GmsAAMtt860.jpg
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Kubuntu 13.10网络连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455108 我刚刚安装了Kubuntu 13.10，为什么网络连接里面是空的呢？我已经连接了网络！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2014-01-30 10:25
<yunfan> imtxc: 在家还能上网？
<freeflying> yunfan, 这年头还有不能上网的啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 应该有
<imtxc> yunfan: 有网的
<imtxc> yunfan: 回老家去就没有了，手机信号都没得
<yunfan> freeflying: 你要不要问问他老家地名叫什么?
<yunfan> imtxc: 甘肃有这种地方么 我这里黄山脚下的村子都有信号来着
<yunfan> 正打算找一阵去山里亲戚那小住
<imtxc> 现在农村也都有网啊，我家邻居们就会开关机，人家也有宽带
<yunfan> imtxc: 农村靠手机比较多吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 有的，今年好像说是移动的信号覆盖到了
<yunfan> 去年我哥哥嫂子回来 就是靠手机刷微薄
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有，靠座机，无线的那种座机，外面弄个天线
<yunfan> 其实我懒得提醒他们android可以当路由用
<yunfan> 我爸爸 我给他买了个平板 他还要我给他弄个上网卡 额
<yunfan> 观念陈旧
<imtxc> 明天去老家看看，今年手机信号有没有覆盖到
<yunfan> imtxc: 拍个你现在的外景给看下
<imtxc> yunfan: 我把我的一个平板也给我爹了
<imtxc> yunfan: 等会儿
<yunfan> imtxc: 我买了两个 想不到我妈妈也喜欢 我送她她又不要 非要和我爸一起用 但其实他们晚上两个人一人一个
<yunfan> 就是家里的路由火大 客厅有死角
<yunfan> 年后要买个发射强点的
<imtxc> yunfan: sent
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，那个小路由器穿墙不行
<yunfan> imtxc: 我父母家里又不是小路由
<yunfan> 是办宽带送的一个
<imtxc> yunfan: 啊，那都没有覆盖到？
<yunfan> imtxc: 可能跟路由位置有关系
<imtxc> 那信号强的路由器有啥
<yunfan> 另外天翼的猫本身就是路由
<yunfan> 不知道为毛他们还弄了个路由来
<yunfan> 我这里能搜到两个信号  一个路由的 一个天翼猫自己弄的信号
<imtxc> yunfan: 或许是给电信的人忽悠了
<yunfan> imtxc: 问题是送的
<yunfan> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/auto/69297-201401291514.html  这个不错
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 本田公开可用于3D打印机的历代概念车3D数据 - 汽车与电子化 - 日经技术在线！ - 工程师的技术支援信息网站
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该是付押金的那种吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 搞不清 最关键是不知道天翼那个路由的密码
<imtxc> yunfan: ISP不告诉你？
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，过年买啥好玩的了
<yunfan> imtxc: 路由密码阿 我爸妈又不记这种东西
<imtxc> yunfan: 你觉得老人用ios还是andriod上手容易点
<imtxc> yunfan: 我觉得我这个7寸个给他们用有点小了
<yunfan> imtxc: 最好是10寸 1280那种 不要retina
<yunfan> imtxc: 我的是retina 我妈老按错
<yunfan> imtxc: 电信真挫 给我家里弄的那个天翼的是他们自己的路由 我们连不上的
<imtxc> yunfan: 对，7吋拿来打牌有点小
<yunfan> 等于是我们出电给他供热点
<yunfan> imtxc: 我爸爸很喜欢我那个蓝牙键盘的架子 额
<imtxc> yunfan: 名字叫做 China-Net-xxx 的？
<yunfan> 对
<yunfan> 那个检查wifi质量的app叫啥来着
<imtxc> yunfan: 那是个啥，我这里也有那样的 wifi 信号，可是不知道怎么连
<imtxc> yunfan: 而且信号特别好，在所有地方都是满格信号
<yunfan> imtxc: 是天翼的 你要有他客户端可以登 或者是跟咖啡馆里那样  弄个临时token也可以
<imtxc> 不知道他们的 ap 在哪里
<yunfan> 到处都有  比如我这种情况
<yunfan> 肯定是有推广指标的  我屯溪也是天翼 他们可没给我弄这东西
<yunfan> imtxc: 调整了下路由角度 现在客厅能放了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Kubuntu 13.10怎么没有启动音乐？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455110 为什么Kubuntu 13.10怎么没有启动音乐？其他声音都有。Kubuntu 13.04就不是这样，启动音乐也有，其他声音都有！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2014-01-30 11:42
<leeeee> 恭祝大家新年快乐！哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu/Kubuntu 13.04技术支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455111 我安装了Ubuntu 13.10和Kubuntu 13.10错误bug比较多，所以我想安装Ubuntu 13.04或者Kubuntu 13.04，请问，现在还有技术支持吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2014-01-30 11:46
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 在ubuntu12.04中make官方下载的读卡器驱动文件出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455112 读卡器型号是rts5229 make的时候出现如下错误 ubuntu版本是12.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZkTsin — 2014-01-30 12:07
<imtxc> yunfan: 我家还是有好处的
<imtxc> yunfan: 很省钱
<abineQ> imtxc: 早
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何制作Ubuntu安装光盘，或者备份系统（类似Ghost）？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455113 我经常安装电脑系统，但是很多时候没有网络。 于是，我很纠结，因为安装完Ubuntu之后，有很多常用的软件都需要通过apt-get来安装。 另外，我使用Ubuntu 12.04，（13.04和13.10都
<archl> imtxc: 還在？
<imtxc> archl: 对啊
<archl> imtxc: 打掃衛生一上午，累了——整個樓用的垃圾箱全被我家丟下去的填滿了
<imtxc> archl: ...
<archl> imtxc: 胖丁你好
<abineQ> archl: 楼下的邻居不吼你你/
<abineQ> archl: 过年哪里去？
<archl> abineQ: 只有我知道是我塞滿的吧。
<archl> abineQ: 在家
<archl> abineQ: 過年？那是啥？
<archl> abineQ: 貨年吧。
<abineQ> archl: LOL
<abineQ> 不去外面转转？
<archl> abineQ: 沒賺頭
<abineQ> 额
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chromium 安裝Chrome flash插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455117 Flash Player For Linux 自11.2 起已经停止更新，目前 Linux 平台下面的 Flash Player 只能依靠 Google Chrom 的 PPAPI （Pepper Flash Player）进行更新（Chrome Only）（Adobe 仅维护这个版本），其它浏览器包括Chromium 都只能使
<^k^>  ─> 用 Flash Player 11.2。 打开终端，添加ppa，安装Chrome的Pepper Flash插件，支持Ubuntu13.10 13.04.。。。 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:skunk/pepper-flash sudo apt-get …
<yunfan>  imtxc 躺在墓地最省钱
<imtxc> yunfan: ...
<Paulyoung> hello
<^k^> Paulyoung:点点点.  13:36 
<Paulyoung> ,晚上大家一起倒数怎么样
<Paulyoung> 好吗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38197
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联想29亿美元收购摩托罗拉移动，不包括专利
<onlylove> 大事件！
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 没钱买啊
<Paulyoung> 不包括专利吗
<abineQ> 有钱也买不到那专利啊
<Paulyoung> O_o
<abineQ> 谷歌要的就是那些专利用来对抗水果的专利大棒
<Paulyoung> 专利是宝贝。。。万恶的商业软件都是靠专利赚钱的
<imtxc> onlylove: 买东西对lenovo是大事件？
<onlylove> imtxc: 买的是摩托
<imtxc> onlylove: 以后摩托手机上贴几个标儿？
<onlylove> imtxc: 别问我
<archl> onlylove imtxc 买的是 IBM 买的是 摩托 买的是***
<archl> lol
<imtxc> ..
<archl> imtxc:  吃什么？
<archl> imtxc: 一个路由器设置了 WDS之后就无法进入了，怎么办。。。
<imtxc> archl: 用网线连
<archl> imtxc: 哦。没网线呐？
<imtxc> archl: 那就恢复出厂吧
<imtxc> eset
<imtxc> reset
<archl> imtxc: 。。。那就是完全重新设置呃。。。
<imtxc> archl: 没有什么需要设置的吧，也就 ssid, 密码
<archl> imtxc: 也是。
<archl> imtxc: 这样不好啊。想随时变更成不需要密码都麻烦
<onlylove> wds一键随机密码……
<imtxc> archl: 再买一台路由器 lol
<imtxc> archl: 有密码的跟没密码的各一个？
<imtxc> 擦，看错了
<imtxc> WDS啊？
<imtxc> 看成wps了
<imtxc> archl: 你确定你需要的是 wds？
<archl> imtxc: 是 WDS 。。。
<archl> imtxc: WPS 是一键加密吧。我对加密没多大要求。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 一键破密 更好
<archl> Cy
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 呃呃呃
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你为什么还活着！！！
<imtxc> archl: 哦，就要中继？
<archl> imtxc: 嗯哈
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 难道你行尸走肉了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/14301.html 笑话标题:"爱"的将来时 : "爱"的将来时语法课上,老师正在讲授动词的时态。他问爱琳:"你说说,'爱'的将来是是什么?"爱琳毫不迟疑地问答:"结婚！ "
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是么？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx-yatable一个可以使用的码表输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455119 为什么轮子又出了一个轮子？没办法，之前弄的龙芯本子上实在找不到好的输入法，曾试过编译rime，只是失败了，便有了开发这东西的念头。 因为是pre版本，所以功能还不是很完善，所
<^k^>  ─> 以只能说是可以使用的而已。 废话少说，马上上代码。 yatable是基础库，编译可能要依赖sqlite3。 fcitx-yatable是fcitx的addon，支持用fcitx-conf …
<onlylove> adagio: 哟，八哥
<adagio> onlylove: 哈罗辣舞哥
<Paulyoung>  能看到字体的颜色吗
<Paulyoung> *^_^*
<adagio> 大家发春节happy哈
<Zesty_> 同乐
<adagio> 现在可以开始刷屏了不？
<Paulyoung> 新年快乐
<Paulyoung> 各位，能不能看到刚刚的字有颜色？
<onlylove> Paulyoung: 可怜的孩子，这个频道的颜色被关了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装了ubuntu 现在win7不能启动 怎么重装系统啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455120 丢了个光盘（xp的）进去 系统不能安装 和进入win7的系统一样 蓝屏 重启 提示我硬盘出现问题 做了个u盘启动盘 一样 也不能进入 现在求个重装系统的办法 最好能删除ubuntu 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 duxd1989 — 2014-01-30 15:27
<adam8157> 大家乖
<Paulyoung> 饿好好吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求问，关于.run和.sh文件闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455121 本人菜鸟。。 新安装了12.04版本，但是遇到.run文件和.sh文件无法执行的问题，执行之后什么都没发生，确定执行权限是有的，文件放在主文件夹下面。。 安装文件在其他机器上正常安装，这台机器就
<^k^>  ─> 不行，诚心求教。。有什么可能的原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 jyfjyfqq — 2014-01-30 15:33
<imtxc> 大佬们红包用什么方式付给我呢？ 支付宝么？ lol  freeflying adam8157 yunfan ofan happyaron
<adam8157> imtxc: 等你给我发呢
<ofan> imtxc: 换成一分的砸死你
<imtxc> ofan: 有没有回家
<ofan> 没
<ofan> 明天还上课
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> adam8157: 没去你家附近的海里面游泳么
<adam8157> imtxc: 大冬天的, 海里只有海鸟
<imtxc> adam8157: 我以为海里面温度不低呢
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 赶紧上微信抢红包
<lincan> ....................................
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:猪蛋白 : 下课后,A君抱着笔记本找到老师。 "老师,人的红细胞为什幺会有猪的蛋白质成分?这是否说明人和猪在进化上有亲缘关系?还有,猪八戒。。。A君两眼放光,滔滔不绝。 老师在他的笔记本上盯了一会,拿起粉笔在黑板上写下:珠蛋白,人类血红蛋白组分之一
<^k^>  ─> 。A君看了看自己的笔记:猪蛋白,。。。。。    
<mao> 为什么现在了这里还有这么多人？？？？？？
<dfceaef> 很奇怪吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:去个孙悟空,你还会找只猴 : 爱情是座城,外面的想进去,里面的想出来； 爱情是只鸟,握紧了就死了,握松了就飞了； 爱情就是寻找一个人的影子,去个孙悟空,你还会找只猴。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我这virtualbox的lubuntu客户机装不上客户机附件(客户机增强功能)?构建失败,头文件找不到(但已装) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455124 为什么我这virtualbox的lubuntu客户机装不上客户机附件(客户机增强功能)?构建失败,头文件找不到(但已装) linux-headers-generic和linux-heade
<^k^>  ─> rs-`uname -r`已安装. 运行的构建脚本是增强功能ISO中的,在客户机中运行,脚本名是 VBoxLinuxAdditions.run 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-01- …
<jusss> onlylove: 新年好
 * jusss 大家这时候都在干嘛呀
<onlylove> jusss: 刚包饺子回来
<jusss> onlylove: 回家了呀
<imtxc> freeflying: 怎么抢？
<imtxc> freeflying: 没看到入口在哪里啊
<imtxc> 有人看春碗么
<endle> http://www.bilibili.tv/html/2014_bnj.html
<^k^> endle: ⇪ 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:吃了个屁 : 西北人好客,有一次,某乡领导下乡来到一村,晚上,女主人做了可口的饭菜,领导吃饱了,女主人却认为他吃得太少,不停地说:"再吃些,再吃些！ "领导说:"饱了,饱了。"女主人说:"哎,那你吃了个屁！ "
<Lattice> 新年好！
<imtxc> Lattice: 好
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总有我的支付宝帐号对吧，红包什么的转过来就行了
<imtxc> lol
<Paulyoung> 新年快乐。
<Paulyoung> Happy New Year
 * archl 拜拜 lainme
 * archl 拜拜 adagio
 * archl 拜拜 happyaron
 * archl 拜拜 yunfan
 * archl 拜拜 roylez
 * archl 抱抱 roylez
<hceasy> 大家新年快乐啊。
<tcstory> 哥哥们 help me
<tcstory> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2841310709
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 安装youcompleteme悲剧了_linux吧_百度贴吧
<tcstory> 我们还能不能愉快的过年了
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 有没有人在安卓手机上运行archlinux arm ? 遇到一个问题，请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455126 加载img镜像文件，终端下可以正常启动，用vnc连接后，手机屏幕显示一片空白，只有一个鼠标。 img是完整版，包含kde桌面环境，但是为毛用vnc连接后看不到呢？ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2014-01-30 21:01
<tcstory> 为啥没有人啊
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • linux下有什么好用的安卓模拟器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455127 如题，给推荐一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2014-01-30 21:02
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim安装youcompleteme失败了 大家帮帮忙把 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455131 If you DO care about semantic support for C-family languages, then yourcmake call will be a bit more complicated. We'll assume you downloaded abinary distribution of LLVM+Clang from llvm.org in step 3 and that youextracted the archive file to folder ~/ycm_te
<^k^>  ─> mp/llvm_root_dir (with bin,lib, include etc. folders right inside that folder). With that in mind,run the following command in the ycm_build directory: cmake -G "Unix Makefiles" -DP …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 戴尔发行版Cumulus Linux牵手积云网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455132 戴尔不满足只做一家数据中心服务提供商，它还希望成为用户开源网络服务的提供者。戴尔尽管已经涉入网络多年，但却从未像这次一样认真。这家PC和服务器巨头正在与积云网络（Cumulus Networks）
 * archl 抱抱 hceasy
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 有些字是方框，用的是微软雅黑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455133 linux mint xfce. fcitx version: 4.2.8.1 在坛子里搜了下，说是字体的问题，但我觉得微软雅黑这个字体，应该很全了吧。 求解。 囧 输入条有方框.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 manoeuvre — 2014-01-30 21:16
<hceasy> archl: 怎么忽然就被强抱了。。。
<archl>  hceasy  因为我见人太少。
<hceasy> 。。。。。
<archl> hceasy:  我吃撑了，上床睡觉了。
<dfceaef> ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我该拿以前的NTFS分区怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455134 以前一直用windows+mint双系统，前段时间在mint下vbox虚拟XP，体验不错。拟完全放弃之前的双系统。 问题来了:以前的windows分区我该如何处理？也就是说，我想把以前的ntfs转为ext4，然后如挂载/home一般
<^k^>  ─> 使用，在不重新安装系统的前提下，如何操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 anway — 2014-01-30 21:37
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu有没有类似Win里的“粘贴簿查看器”一样的工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455135 在Ubuntu里有没有类似Win里的“粘贴簿查看器”一样能把复制在粘贴板里的文字转换成文件来存放或读取的工具？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-01-30 21:53
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统切换死机，新年求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455139 本本双系统 ubuntu 13.10 +win8.1 ubuntu下重启，再进入win8，系统载入好后死机，重启依旧。只有先拔电源、取电池，再放回才能正常进入WIN8(先前用WIN7也这样)......不知道是什么情况。 另外，选择ubuntu开机，左
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统切换死机~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455140 本本双系统 ubuntu 13.10 +win8.1 ubuntu下重启，再进入win8，系统载入好后死机，重启依旧。只有先拔电源、取电池，再放回才能正常进入WIN8(先前用WIN7也这样)......不知道是什么情况。 另外，选择ubuntu开机，左上角光标闪
<Paulyoung> 新年快乐。
<Paulyoung> Happy New Year
<Paulyoung> 新年快乐，祝你马上有钱，马上有福。
<Paulyoung> ——杨文博    中国福建厦门 甲午年正月一日零点
<adam8157_> 大家乖，新年快乐！
<ziwen> 大家好
<^k^> ziwen:点点点.  01:25 
<qinliming> 好久不来了
<ziwen> 大家好我是IRC新手....
<knownbad> fivesheep: There?
<piggybox_> fivesheep还在yahoo?
<knownbad> 应该是
<archl> alvin_rxg: 过年好，蚊子
<knownbad> 咦，同一个外号？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-31
<abc-phone> 基佬们过年好
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  08:04 
<abc-phone> ^k^, 过年好
<^k^> abc-phone, 新年快乐给你，不明身份的人。  08:05 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 下载android源码的问题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455149 单独一块分区启动挂载，然后在主目录增加一个文件夹链接过去，然后在其下建立workdirectory, repo sync发现并没有下载的文件，怎么回事？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Samuelwise — 2014-01-31 8:37
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:耳　聋 :   我怀疑我太太耳朵渐聋,决定考验一下她的听觉。我轻手轻脚走到她身后十米的地方。"惠芬,"我说,"你听得见我吗?"她没有回答。于是我移到她身后六米的地方。"惠芬,"我重复说,"你听得见我吗?"她依然没有搭腔。我再走前到离她三米的地方,问道:
<^k^>  ─> "现在你能听见我吗?" "听见,"她回答,"我这是第三次回答了,听见！ " 
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 今天没网了?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:屌丝的想法 : 送心仪的女生一个礼物。 里面放一个钟,下面放画了一坨屎的本子。 然后告诉女生这叫有始有终……
<CyrusYzGTt> 孤寂无聊的新年，，
<jarod_chen> intel 的 edison的开发板出来没
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:Micro! soft! : 有一天,bill gates在办公室招妓,完事后妓女出来。bill gates的女秘书在门口问女支女:"你感觉bill先生如何?"妓女回答:"micro! soft! "
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 使用bumblebee安装的双显卡，nvidia-settings -q all 命令只输出一行空白怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455151 我安装完bumblebee与bumblebee-nvidia后，一切正常，bumblebee也很好的起作用了。但是命令行里能用的只有nvidia-detector与nvidia-settings，请问LZ你的是这样吗 而且我用n
<^k^>  ─> vidia-settings -q all命令完全无效，就输出几行空白。这样子就无法在conky中监测N卡的使用情况呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 XuQiankun — 2014-01-31 11:3 …
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • mysql在winXP下的PATH设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455152 在winXP下安装了Mysql，按手册上设置了PATH，但现在发现CMD无法使用，原因应该是更改了PATH设置。请问，怎么设置PATH才能两个都可以正常使用，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wyf600 — 2014-01-31 12:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:还是打针吧。。 : 某日我感冒去卫生院看病,医生说:没什么事,不用打针,多喝水,多买点水果吃就好了。我想到水果的价格就对医生说:医生,你还是给我打针吧,水果太贵了。。太贵了。。。
<xie_> hello!
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 乌版图13.10打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455153 在使用乌版图13.10是发现无法安装爱普生r230驱动，请问怎样正确安装驱动啊？谢谢大家帮助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingxue7980 — 2014-01-31 15:08
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gedit经常出现无法启动的情况。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455155 从命令行启动就报错 (gedit:3195): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.LimitsExceeded: Failed to determine seats of user "1000": Too many open files 请问这是怎么回事呢
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 XuQiankun — 2014-01-31 15:23
<qinliming> 好多人
<qinliming> 但是不说话
<jusss> 大家新年好
<xidianljg> 新年好
<archl> 都不在。。。
<Houge> 大部分都是挂着
<archl> Houge: 所以都不在。。。
<Houge> archl:  嗯嗯～
<leavfin> 没什么话题，就……
<archl> leavfin 潜水员。
<leavfin> 这里还好，论坛必须潜水
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 新年第一帖：在 MacOSX 下使用熟悉的命令行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455156 使用 MacOSX 已经一个多月了，总得来说，Mac 使用起来还是比较顺手的，很多东西不需要自己去配置，因此比较适合我这样不太会折腾的人。 但是在 Mac 下，命令行过于简单，很多常用
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:分享图片 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHnGIRljaAAAyGnbJBR4AAMZEwEX9RsAADIy370.jpg
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何從 Ubuntu 12.10 直接 升級到 Ubuntu 13.10 (跳過 Ubuntu 13.04) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455157 如果你的 Ubuntu 12.10 還沒升級到 Ubuntu 13.04 可以直接升級到 Ubuntu 13.10 http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-U ... 2237.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-01-31 18:40
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox虚拟机能使用招行专业版吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455158 xp下我安装了招行专业版，好像用不成，有谁用过？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-01-31 18:54
<Lavande> 禁止晒幸福
<Lavande> 这是谁加的，哈哈哈
<dfceaef_> 同问
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • rsync 能走多远 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455159 ● sudo rsync -avz /var/cache/apt/archives/ eexp@eexp-desktop.local :/var/cache/apt/archives/ /var/cache/apt/archives/ 同步，远端密码也输入了，还是不能。只好先同步到普通目录再移动。 1，能直接同步 archives 不。谁试过。 2，能干脆一次
<^k^>  ─> 同步 / 不。当然排除/home。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-01-31 19:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:拉练呢还是练拉 : 我们大学军训是在远离北京的一个军事学院。 话说那天被通知,晚上随时要紧急集合拉练,大家都不敢睡,早打好了背包等着,心情紧张。 同屋一个女生A紧张到拉肚子,不停的跑厕所。后来同屋另一个冷幽默女生冷冷的问她:A你是拉练呢还是练拉呢?
<^k^>  ─> ~~~
<kcao> test
<^k^> kcao:点点点.  20:44 
<jusss> 谁给个debian的源呀
<kcao> jusss: 你有什么特殊要求吗？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】Ubuntu Server 12.04TLS无法正常启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455160 在云主机上全新安装的Ubuntu Server 12.04TLS，无法正常启动，卡在以下界面。 需要热启动一下，就可正常进入系统。 如果在系统中关机或重启，又会发生同样的问题，如此反复。 请大神指教！多
<^k^>  ─> 谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 布顽童 — 2014-01-31 20:54
<jusss> kcao: 没有
<kcao> jusss: mirrors.163.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站 (@ 163.com)
<kcao> mirrors.hust.edu.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 华中科技大学开源镜像站 HUST Open Source Mirror Site (@ hust.edu.cn)
<jusss> kcao: 我2012年装了debian6,现在能直接升级成debian7吗？
<jusss> kcao: 快2年没升级了。。。
<kcao> jusss: 不知道啊，估计难
<kcao> 还不如重装快、干净
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> 擦，debian升级了下系统，Xorg打不开了
<kcao> 重装吧，骚年。。。
<kcao> 我是不是非常无聊。
<abineQ> 新年好!
<abineQ> test
<dfceaef_> 好
<^k^> abineQ:点点点.  21:21 
<abineQ> 祝大家新年发大财，马上各种有：妹子，钱，工作，房子，车子，红包，幸福快乐等等
<jusss> 不想重装系统。。。即使装也不想再装debian了。。。。
<abineQ> jusss: 那你想装啥？
<iGoogle> jusss: 啥卡
<iGoogle> abineQ: 你有妹子了
<iGoogle> ？
<jusss> iGoogle: atom自带的卡
<jusss> abineQ: arch
<abineQ> jusss: ？debian不装，那你装个Raspbian
<iGoogle> atom的啊
<iGoogle> abineQ: 那还不如openelec
<jusss> iGoogle: 2年前的debian6,今晚升级了下，发现non-root打不开Xorg ,root能打开Xorg
<abineQ> OpenELEC只能播放
<jusss> iGoogle: 是不是升级给升级死了。。。2年前的debian6从没生过级
<abineQ> iGoogle: OpenELEC是专用的版本，没折腾的空间
<iGoogle> 这不知道。atom的不知道
<iGoogle> 就是不要折腾啊。 abineQ rpi有必要折腾？
<abineQ> iGoogle: RPI天生就是用来折腾的料子
<iGoogle> raspbian安装一个浏览器，都难受，
<abineQ> iGoogle: 要是不拿来折腾就浪费了
<abineQ> iGoogle: 明显Rpi不是用来当桌面台式机用的，
<abineQ> iGoogle: 你居然让它跑浏览器
<abineQ> iGoogle: 你这不是存心要跟它过不去么？
<iGoogle> 难道你用它跑nas>
<abineQ> iGoogle: 比如跑离线下载
<freeflying> iGoogle, 不带娃去
<iGoogle> 带u盘，都电源带不起呢
<iGoogle> freeflying: lol
<iGoogle> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/7c917900a076896dd45a11d2
<^k^> iGoogle: ⇪ 2014春节_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<abineQ> iGoogle: 嗯，带电源的USBhub
<iGoogle> 买了一个。不好带。丢一边了。
<abineQ> iGoogle: 买到漏野货了？
<iGoogle> 这2个设备，都想卖出去。还包括飞鼠。都是rpi害的
<abineQ> iGoogle: LOL
<abineQ> iGoogle: rpi最好连鼠标键盘都不用连接了，就是连接网线就好了
<abineQ> 网线和接一个1TB的移动硬盘盒子
<jusss_> iGoogle: 哈哈，我的debian终于又能用了
<jusss_> 真不容易
<jusss_> 2年前的系统
<abineQ> jusss额
<iGoogle> 坐等14.04完善。这版本是一个值得用的系统。
<jusss_> iGoogle: 我现在在eeepc上跑着它
<jusss_> abineQ: 你有eeepc吗
<iGoogle> jusss_: .
<abineQ> jusss木有
<iGoogle> 我的分红圣诞版本的eeepc卖你吧。跑你的大便。 jusss_
<jusss_> iGoogle: 你的eeepc还在吗？据说你早不知道把它扔哪了
<iGoogle> ,
<abineQ> jusss 我妹子的室友有一台
<jusss_> iGoogle: 免费送我算了，你又不缺。。。
<iGoogle> nnnd 今年没买大烟花，后悔。
<kcao> iGoogle: 为什么说14.04 值得用？
<jusss_> abineQ: eeepc小巧真好
<abineQ> jusss 鸡肋啊
<jusss_> abineQ: 我的是10.4寸的
<iGoogle> kcao: 以前各种需要手动的小地方，都自动了。虽然还有点点需要手动。
<abineQ> jusss说了都是泪，装系统蛋疼
<kcao> iGoogle: 比如？
<iGoogle> jusss_: 是鸡肋
<abineQ> jusss 那妹子要的是win
<iGoogle> kcao: 比如，忘记。几乎开箱即用。
<jusss_> abineQ: 携带方便轻呀，只要不看1080p 编译大东西，atom感觉够用了
<abineQ> jusss用U盘装win系统蛋疼
<jusss_> abineQ: 。。。
<abineQ> jusss 因为妹子用习惯了win
<jusss_> iGoogle: 那把鸡肋给我吧
<kcao> iGoogle: ubuntu 一直都给我这样的感觉。。。
<iGoogle> 你过来。能拿的都拿走
<jusss_> iGoogle: 你的eeepc也是atom?
<iGoogle> kcao: 。。你估计没深入过。
<jusss_> iGoogle: 过去。。。
<kcao> iGoogle: 应该是的。但是怎么才算深入呢？
<abineQ> kcao: 用debian吧
<iGoogle> 如果几乎没手动过，只能叫没深入啊。
<abineQ> kcao: 你用debian就知道怎么深入了
<kcao> abineQ: 我在用arch 和ubantu。。。
<jusss_> iGoogle: abineQ ,内核还是2.6.32-5-686
<abineQ> kcao: 那用arch也算是动手了
<kcao> abineQ: debian 的firefox 搞成ice????我就觉得不自在。
<iGoogle> arch只是抄wiki
<jusss_> iGoogle: 你说要不要编译个3.13.0给它装上
<abineQ> 没动手的话，arch装补上
<iGoogle> jusss: 编译是傻子
<abineQ> kcao: 那就动手装回火狐
<abineQ> kcao: 所以你就有动手的机会了
<kcao> 我在犹豫要不要用14.04 是因为它的版本号不吉利。。。
<abineQ> kcao: 要是你用ubuntu就没有这个动手的机会
<abineQ> kcao: 你干吗纠结这个呢
<jusss_> iGoogle: 不会升级debian...arch只要pacman -Syu下就升级成最新的了，debian不会。。。
<iGoogle> u1以前需要脚本和手动的地方，现在都自动了。
<iGoogle> jusss_: 你继续，那天不滚了，就死了。lol
<iGoogle> dist-upgrade不会？
<abineQ> jusss debian升级也很简单啊
<kcao> abineQ: 我已经过了那个把ice??? 搞成firefox 的阶段了。。
<jusss_> iGoogle: 不会。。。
<jusss_> iGoogle: 需要先修改源吧
<iGoogle> ..
<jusss_> iGoogle: 163挂了，不知道用哪个
<iGoogle> sohu.cn的啊。可能是。
<abineQ> jusss大把的源
<kcao> 其实arch 现在装个系统只要5分钟，我的配置文件都git了，所以不怕滚死了
<jusss_> kcao: 我的配置也git了
<abineQ> kcao: 说明你现在已经不是菜鸟了
<iGoogle> kcao: 5分钟，你rsync的？
<iGoogle> 配置当然git
<kcao> iGoogle: 装个最简单的系统。。。
<abineQ> kcao: 高级啊
<iGoogle> ..最简单，，server么
<jusss_> iGoogle: 那天fork了下linux，git下了1个多G,吓死我了
<kcao> iGoogle: 最简化的安装。然后需要什么就pacman -S
<abineQ> iGoogle: 赞一个你家小男神
<abineQ> iGoogle: 灰常帅气
<iGoogle> aptitude2行，一行安装，一行删除。
<iGoogle> abineQ: 大小孩了。
<iGoogle> kcao: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=454730 看这，应该能理解点好处
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 14.04的菜单 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: eexpress
<jusss> iGoogle: 笔记本长时间不关机会不会不好？
 * kcao reading...
<jusss> iGoogle: 只挂起
<iGoogle> jusss: 不环保
<jusss> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 开机也就10秒
<abineQ> jusss: 最好要关机了，反正你又不在用
<jusss> iGoogle: 看人家的uptime都是多少天没关机，很羡慕
<abineQ> jusss: 除非你要整天开机运行什么任务的
<iGoogle> 傻吧
<jusss> abineQ: 没有。。。
<abineQ> jusss: 你又不是运行什么服务器，你要Uptime干吗
<kcao> iGoogle: 我现在很喜欢kde 。。。
<iGoogle> 你贴图，不会改一个输出啊。uptime有啥
<iGoogle> 历史原因不喜欢kde
<abineQ> jusss: 电子产品有使用寿命期限的
<jusss> abineQ: ...感觉整天开机关机很麻烦。。。
<abineQ> 你整天开机么？
<abineQ> 那就挂起来，不关机
<iGoogle> 14.04的关机，回到8.10时代了，5秒不到吧
<jusss> abineQ: 难道你不是整天开一次机关一次机吗？
<abineQ> jusss: 我好几个星期不关机或者不开机
<jusss> iGoogle: 14.04还是upstart?
<odirus> 请问一下ubuntu 12.04 在某些笔记本上面安装是不是会闪屏呢？
<iGoogle> 还能是啥
<abineQ> jusss: 不是每天都要开机的，因为不是每天要用笔记本电脑
<jusss> iGoogle: 唉，貌似蛋蛋他们很鄙视upstart...
<iGoogle> odirus: 小白版本，估计才会，都是显卡驱动的事情
<jusss> iGoogle: 我用了很长时间arch也没去动systemd...
<iGoogle> jusss: 只是复杂了，又没有维护工具。bs不至于。
<odirus> 请问一下是系统的驱动没安装好还是笔记本自身的问题哦？之前看到thinkpad有闪屏的事情出现过，有些担心
<abineQ> iGoogle: 明天准备去哪里逛逛
<abineQ> ？
<iGoogle> odirus: 没碰过
<jusss> odirus: 闪屏可能是显卡驱动的问题
<abineQ> odirus: ？你安装的是什么系统？
<iGoogle> abineQ: .. 去你家？
<abineQ> odirus: 你买的时候装什么系统？
<jusss> odirus: 你笔记本有独显吗？
<abineQ> odirus: ？
<odirus> ubuntu
<abineQ> odirus: 硬件问题的可能是黑屏，而不是花屏
<odirus> 不好意思，我得先出去一下，等下再咨询您，谢谢了哈
<abineQ> odirus: 你买的时候是Ubuntu？
<jusss> 我以前用i卡发现经常出现撕裂画面，后来该用sna加速开启tearing free后就没事了，不开简直无法忍受
<odirus> 实在不好意思，我马上就回来哈，谢谢了
<abineQ> jusss: 额，
<jusss> 后来发现不是我一个人的问题，破马大叔也遇到了这个问题
<iGoogle> i还出现？
<iGoogle> rpwt吧
<jusss> iGoogle: i3自带的hd3k
<abineQ> http://www.wdc.com/ch/products/products.aspx?id=1130
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ My Passport Slim Untitled Page
<odirus> abineQ: 我买的时候是装ubuntu，而且是集成的显卡，AMD的CPU，本来是安装的debian。但是没声音，一直解决不了，所以缓过来了
<abineQ> odirus: 你在哪里买的啊？
<odirus> yixun
<abineQ> odirus: 你在网上买的？
<abineQ> 易讯？
<odirus> abineQ: 恩哇，我就想知道到底是啥问题，如果有问题这几天还可以退
<abineQ> 拿回来就有问题？
<odirus> abineQ: en
<abineQ> odirus: 赶紧退了
<abineQ> 这个不纠结
<jusss> abineQ: sensors在哪个包了？
<odirus> abineQ: 关键是要服务中心出报告才行，过年了他们都放假
<jusss> s/了/里
<abineQ> 花了钱必须买个好的
<abineQ> odirus: 网上买这些大件的不靠谱
<odirus> 额。。。不过我在bios里面还没看见闪烁，我估摸着是不是ubuntu的问题呢？
<abineQ> 还没付钱之前说退款，出问题，百般阻挠
<abineQ> jusss: ？sensors ？搜吧
<odirus> abineQ: 我看先换个系统看会不会出现这种问题，但是有木有什么系统的硬件兼容性比较好呢？
<abineQ> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/07/dsc4769-1375277434.jpg
<abineQ> odirus: 你装比较新的系统
<iGoogle> lspci |grep VGA
<abineQ> 你原来的版本是所多少？
<abineQ> 12.04？
<iGoogle> ● sensors
<iGoogle> 程序“sensors”尚未安装。 您可以使用以下命令安装：
<iGoogle> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<odirus> abineQ: en
<odirus> 12.04
<abineQ> odirus: 那你装13.10的版本试试看
<jusss> iGoogle: 嗯
<iGoogle> odirus: 自己看显卡型号先
<abineQ> odirus: 12.04的内核版本比较旧
<odirus> iGoogle: 集成显卡
<abineQ> AMD的APU需要比较新的内核才能完美运行
<odirus> abineQ: 我今天晚上试一试
<iGoogle> lspci |grep VGA odirus
<jusss> temp1:       +47.0°C  (crit = +101.0°C)
<abineQ> 我之前安装的旧版本Ubuntu在AMD的apu上就无法安装
<jusss> iGoogle: abineQ ,你们温度多少呀，
<abineQ> jusss: 没测试过温度
<abineQ> jusss: 反正不烫手就好了
<jusss> abineQ: 我用arch时温度到过32度
<abineQ> jusss: 每年拆出来清理一次机器内部的灰尘
<abineQ> jusss: 机子就不会发烫了
<jusss> abineQ: 哦
<abineQ> 我还更换了散热器
<jusss> iGoogle: 你说我这个2年前的debian6还升级吗？会不会升级挂掉
<abineQ> 换了新的混合硬盘
<abineQ> 500GB的混合硬盘
<abineQ> jusss: 难说
<abineQ> jusss: 升级一般都会有各种各样的不可预料的问题
<jusss> abineQ: 嗯，我也再想要是挂掉。。。不想再装系统了
<abineQ> jusss: 要是现在的系统完美运行就别升级了
<jusss> abineQ: 嗯
<abineQ> jusss: 我的以上SD卡就是这样挂掉的
<abineQ> 16GB的SD卡
<jusss> abineQ: ...
<abineQ> 我在上边要编译个什么来着，反正就是卡在哪里，动弹不得，我就断开电源直接关机重启，SD卡就挂掉了
<abineQ> SD卡上的系统全部完蛋了，之前辛辛苦苦配置好的各种应用都没了
<abineQ> 离线下载和airplay
<abineQ> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/08/qq20130829-20-1377710731.jpg
<Huahua> freeflying: 侯总新年快乐，马上什么都有。
<Huahua> fdb713: 国王新年快乐，马上
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • Enlightenment 0.18.3 Release Allows Use of Elementary 1.9 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455161 We are pleased to announce that another set of stable updates for the 1.8 series are now available for download at: http://download.enlightenment.org/rel The relevant components are: http://download.enlightenment.org/rel/l ... 8.5.tar.gz http://do
<^k^>  ─> wnload.enlightenment.org/rel/l ... 8.4.tar.gz <a class="postlink" href="http://download.enlightenment.org/rel/libs/emotion_generic_players/emotion_generic_pla
<abineQ> 睡觉去
<abineQ> 困了
<jusss> 下了
<qinliming> 有人么
<^k^> qinliming:点点点.  22:45 
<leavfin> qinliming: 有
<qinliming> 求闲聊
<leavfin> qinliming: 其实我是个无趣的人
<IronWard> 过年好！
<qinliming> 同无趣
<qinliming> 过年好
<leavfin> 有趣的人，大年初一会上irc?
<qinliming> 我大年三十还在写代码
<xiaomi> 啊  进来了   话了15分钟
<xiaomi> 现在怎么都没人说话的说
<cicada_> 新年快乐～
<archl> 难道我错过了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 还活着？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-01
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • [本人新年首帖]合并文件并在每行第一列添加文件名 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455162 大伙儿新年好啊，正所谓天天学习，好好向上，大过年的还要帮人处理数据。现学现用记录如下： 情形：大批TSV文件（后缀名tsv）每行的字段用tab间隔。 需求：合并所有文件，但是得
<^k^>  ─> 标识每行来自那个文件。 实行： 1.cd到文件所在目录下 2.执行 Code: for file in *.tsv ; do cat  "$file" | sed 's/^/ '"$file"'\t/'>>OUTPUT.tsv ; done 讲解： …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:毕老爷威武啊！！ :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/07/Cg-4V1I2osiIDxywAAFzJPhoiH4AALq_wBNinsAAXM8521.jpg
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^{^> 大家又在用新的测试版吗
<^{^> 我想问一下  是不是 不升级到最新的release就不能升级一些软件到最新的版本？
<^{^> 可以强升吗
<ofan> 可以
<^{^> 怎么弄啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^{^> ......
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  10:51 
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:一字千金 :     有个秀才自吹能识九万九千九百个字。一天,村里有个不识字的渔夫来求他读信,秀才见他一副寒酸相,料想不会有什么酬谢,便说:"我的才学一字值千金,你带来了多少钱?"     渔夫给气走了。    这一年,洪水泛滥。秀才家水淹门媚,惊恐万分！忽见渔夫驾船
<^k^>  ─> 经过,赶忙大声呼救。渔夫笑道:    "我不是不想救你,但你的才学一字千'斤'（金）,我的小船载不起九万九千九百'斤'的"。
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:你这馋鬼别急啊 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2o-OIfw58AACOxyz-IDQAALrLAE5CCgAAI7f817.jpg
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:现在的学生太有才了 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2q-iIVhObAAEps63QDTEAALrHAMdASMAASnL508.jpg
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:分享图片 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHGiITou6AABZxcb43uYAAMY4AOsAGMAAFnd662.jpg
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:观棋不语乃真君子 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qqSIQOsoAAIBSuDS6z4AALrQgIjzm8AAgFi343.jpg
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • （麒麟）UBUNTU-kylin-14.04 Alpha2 32位简体中文优化封装版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455163 （麒麟）UBUNTU-kylin-14.04 Alpha2 32位简体中文优化封装版发布 感谢各位朋友对LINUX封装和版本制作技术一如既往的支持 在这新春佳节来临之际特发布（麒麟）UBUNTU-kylin-14.04-
<^k^>  ─> Alpha2-32位简体中文优化封装版的ISO ISO下载链接：http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dDEFp9R 此ISO针对官方原版及相关部件进行了大量的裁剪和优化 全简体中 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:盘子打了 : 晚饭后,母亲和女儿一块儿洗碗盘,父亲和儿子在客厅里看电视。突然,厨房里传来打破盘子的响声,然后一片沉寂。 儿子望着他父亲说:"一定是妈妈打破的！ " "你怎么知道?" "他没有骂人。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:介位大姐直接就睡上了 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oCGIFRAwAAEIWySpi9AAALrHgNE8FMAAQhz692.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu软件中心历史的记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455164 如题 怎么删除 那些记录？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 控告的罪 — 2014-02-01 14:36
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • funplayer更名moomplayer,分段视频连播的问题已解决，很爽了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455165 作者很勤奋，近段时间更新了几次，并且有了ppa[ppa:cos-lyk/moonsoft],在设置里面加了项，“尝试修复卡在最后一帧问题”，把此项勾选后，优酷分段视频就能很好的自动播放了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/22105.html 笑话标题:好直观的情书哟 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nhiIHEyyAAI6ZM3AmlgAALrFwGeflYAAjp8237.jpg
<archl> yunfan: 渣渣？今天生日？
<^{^> 我想在一个老机器上装linux  大家建议是用 lxde 还是  xfce 或者其他轻量级的桌面
<^{^> 反正 kde  gnome 是跑不动的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:吹牛家 : 某君号称天下第一吹家。 一天,几位聊哥吹姐闲聊,第一吹充分发挥吹功:我妈有一年三十,包了一只饺子,全家八口人吃了一星期,才看见一块2米高的猪骨头碑上用小篆写着:离馅二十三公里。
<yunfan> archl: 我瞎写的 上次修改个人资料弄的
<archl> yunfan: 想来也是 哈
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:想拉走太阳的牛车啊 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pieIVJ5AAABFbSXoznMAALrNQK0b1MAAEWF829.jpg
<stock-cn> 新年好，各位
<stock-cn> 好久不见
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:教练有方 : 运动员:"我总把球踢得偏离球门,这是为什么?"教练:"这是因为你照着门踢。如果你往别处踢,就有可能让球进入球门了。"
<mjkr> can anyone in mainland china do a nslookup on www.google.com on 8.8.8.8?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<mjkr> and send me the results?
<mjkr> currently i'm getting all-192.168.1.251 responses
<mjkr> 有人在吗？
<^k^> mjkr:点点点.  18:36 
<mjkr> ^k^: 帮我在国内的地址 dig www.google.com @8.8.8.8
<mjkr> www.microsoft.com 一样
<alvin_rxg> Title: Microsoft Corporation (@ microsoft.com)
<mjkr> 难道今天dns污染全部转移到192.168.1.251
<root____2> s
<root____2> is there anyone here?
<root____2> ohh
<mjkr> 今天是不是dns污染把大家都干掉了
<jonh> hh
<jonh> is there any one?
<mjkr> jonh: hey!
<jonh> hi...
<mjkr> jonh: suffering from dns pollution?
<jonh> no
<mjkr> jonh: is everything dig/drill/nslookup redirecting to 192.168.1.251?
<jonh> I an not good at ubuntu..i am a newer..
<mjkr> jonh: can you answer that question?
<mjkr> jonh: are you in mainland china?
<jonh> yep
<jonh> you too?
<mjkr> jonh: if yes give me the result of "dig @8.8.8.8 www.microsoft.com"
<mjkr> jonh: yep, but i use gentoo
<mjkr> ubuntu should have dig shipped by default
<jonh> i am not good at english too
<jonh> ..sorry :(
<mjkr> ok
<mjkr> 打开终端
<jonh> 然后呢？
<mjkr> 敲"dig @8.8.8.8 www.microsoft.com"
<mjkr> 不要引号
<mjkr> 然后把结果给我，好吗？
<jonh> 稍等。。
<dfceaef_> 没问题
<mjkr> 我这里成了dns污染的重灾区了
<jonh> 太多了怎么复制给你？
<mjkr> jonh: 发到fpaste.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: New paste • Fedora Project Pastebin (@ fpaste.org)
<mjkr> 然后给我link就好了
<jonh> 我不太懂。。Linux..
<jonh> 你说的我都不知道啥意思。。
<mjkr> 啊，很简单
<mjkr> 用浏览器访问fpaste.org
<jonh> 我看危机解密。。那部电影里面有这个东西。。。我就查了下。。感觉这个挺高端的
<mjkr> 将结果paste到窗口里面的大框
<mjkr> 最后点paste
<mjkr> 最后会出来一个link，我要的就是那个link
<mjkr> jonh: linux也就是是一个内核
<mjkr> 你说的是userland里面的东西
<jonh> 你看过那个电影没？
<mjkr> 没有。
<jonh> 那个挺好看的
<jonh> 。。
<mjkr> linux有很多所谓“网络测试”的工具
<mjkr> 或者hash工具
<mjkr> 这些东西其实在其他类unix平台上也可以编译运行
<jonh> 你是干什么的？程序员？
<mjkr> 我啊，就一linux用户，无他
<jonh> 额。好吧。。
<jonh> 我想请问一下。。这个irssi是个啥？
<jonh> 通信软件？
<mjkr> 我要的link怎么样了？
<jonh> 我不会弄。。
<mjkr> irssi是irc的一个客户端
<jonh> irc是啥？
<mjkr> 那好，你irc里作“/j #flood”
<mjkr> 然后在那里paste
<^k^> jonh: define:irc http://lmgtfy.com/ |Internet Relay Chat| (|IRC|) is a system that facilitates transfer of messages in the form of text. The chat process works on a client/server model of networking.
<mjkr> jonh: internet relayed chat
<jonh> aa
<jonh> 为什么/who命令没有用呢
<mjkr> jonh: op-only
<jonh> 哦。
<KAO> 大家新年好
<lincan> hi
<lincan> ..
<lincan> irc
<dfceaef_> hello
<^k^> lincan:点点点.  19:31 
<^k^> dfceaef_:点点点.  19:31 
<lincan> 你好
<lincan> irc就是这个聊天的
<dfceaef_> ..
<lincan> 哈哈
<lincan> 新年好啊！！
<jonh> 新年好啊
<abc-phone> 年好新啊
<dfceaef_> 新年好
<KAO> 都拿红包了没
<dfceaef_> 没，你发？
<abc-phone> 拿了拿了
<abc-phone> KAO, 伦家还想要
<KAO> 我没拿到
 * dfceaef_ 发红包！发红包！
<abc-phone> dfceaef_, →_→
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:史上最勇敢的车牌 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4WFI2o2uIQTitAADiv3VPQF4AALrAQC7K3wAAOLX997.jpg
<dfceaef_> 9412B...
<abc-phone> g deluxe
<^k^> abc-phone: deluxe http://lmgtfy.com/ |Deluxe| partners with small businesses and financial institutions to accelerate growth. Learn more about |Deluxe| marketing and check services here.
<maxiaojun> 有沒有不用Xorg.conf改色深的方案？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教下，ubuntu14能不能改善对双显卡的支持啊？我想买个双显卡的笔记本，习惯ubuntu了，有点顾虑。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455166 请教下，ubuntu14能不能改善对双显卡的支持啊？我想买个双显卡的笔记本，习惯ubuntu了，所以有点顾虑。谁能给解惑啊。谢谢。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux999 — 2014-02-01 20:51
<jddkdd> c
<CyrusYzGTt> d
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你已经死1年了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 2012年12月25，你的祭日
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 是 2012年12月02日
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，我记错了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你把你老爸干掉了没？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 没有，我从来不动手的，只动口 诛心
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你还和你的姐姐生活在一起？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 滚粗， 我跟家人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了comodo杀软，可是没有右键。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455168 ＣＯＭＯＤＯ　ＦＯＲ　ＬＩＮＵＸ，安装后完后在文件夹单击右键时没有相关选项，应怎样设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 03102408 — 2014-02-01 21:50
<arch> 大家好
<arch> 我第一次来这
<arch> 有人在吗
<^k^> arch:点点点.  21:53 
<^k^> arch:点点点.  21:53 
<arch> ^k^:点点点
<arch> 你是这样做到的吗
<^k^> arch, 与此相比，大了点。  21:55 
<arch> 啥意思
<arch> 怎么做到的
<arch> 大家好
<^k^> arch:点点点.  21:55 
<arch> 呃……
<arch> 只有你一个吗……
<arch> 你能不能正常点……
<arch> 还有人吗……
<dfceaef_> 不要跟机器人过不去。。
<arch> 也像机器人……
<arch> 为什么不显示你说话的时间？
<Paulyoung> 大家好
<arch> 你好啊
<^k^> Paulyoung:点点点.  22:09 
<mao_> ...
<Paulyoung> ^_^
<Paulyoung> 请问我这边IRC的客户端为什么有时候会登不上去？
<arch> 真的是机器人吗@点点点
<jusss>  hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:25 
<dfceaef_> hello
<dfceaef_> 大家好
<^k^> dfceaef_:点点点.  22:25 
<^k^> dfceaef_:点点点.  22:26 
<dfceaef_> 这个有哪些触发词?
<Paulyoung> 你好啊
<Paulyoung> 这个也可以触发的
<arch> 大家kh
<arch> 大家好
<^k^> arch:点点点.  22:28 
<Paulyoung> hello
<^k^> Paulyoung:点点点.  22:28 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 奇怪，源里面怎么没有Skype了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455169 之前很长一段时间都在用Mint，然后这几个月转回了Ubuntu(最开始接触Linux用的就是Ubuntu)，原来在Mint可以直接apt-get install skype，但是现在Ubuntu 12.04的源里面怎么没有Skype了呢？ Skype一直感觉很方便，可以
<^k^>  ─> 和别人视频聊天，还可以买电话卡打别人的手机，不知到Linux下还有什么类似Skype的软件么？ 什么源里面有Skype？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8E11 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助:关于重做系统问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455171 我现在使用的ubuntu13.10装的东西太多了，现在想重做系统。我的东西都放在home目录下，我专门分了一个home区的，现在如果从做系统的话，可以保留home区的东西吗，另外会有软件装到home分区吗，应该不是linux装
<^k^>  ─> 软件是到处放的吗，我怕不格式home分区会有残留的软件文件，但是home分区又不能动有重要的文件，假如我重装那个红帽子的fxxx20那个可 …
<void1> http://ryushare.com/xpija4roa3p0
<^k^> void1: ⇪ RyuShare.com - Free Online Storage
#ubuntu-cn 2014-02-02
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 切换到独立显卡，Steam报错，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455175 之前玩的游戏，都用集成显卡跑的。 今天下载了一个3D游戏，本来打算过一过瘾，结果发现启动Steam报错： OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems. For more informa
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16360.html 笑话标题:小狼 : 狼妈妈和狼爸爸对他们的儿子小狼的前途非常担忧,因为小狼总是喜欢吃蔬菜,不喜欢吃肉。有一天他们看到小狼在追一只小白兔,他们很高兴,也追上去想看个究竟。小狼追了很久,终于抓住了小白兔。只听他恶狠狠地对
<^k^>  ─> 小白兔说:"快把胡萝卜都交出来！ "
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jack772> ...
<alpha080> ...
 * archl 抱抱 jack772 和 alpha080
 * archl 竟然有短信来说被升级成了 “浦东发展银行的白金贵宾客户”
<archl> 怪事啊。
 * jack772 抱抱 archl
<jack772> archl:我还莫名其妙成为联通VIP呢…
<archl> jack772: 新年新气象，马年吃新草
<jack772> :P
<archl> jack772: VIP值钱啊——是潜力资金源
<jack772> archl: 然后又没了……
<jack772> TAT
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • chromium 将只支持pepperflash http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455176 基于以上原因,ubuntu 14.04软件仓库里已经添加了pepperflashplugin-nonfree的软件包,安装后等待数分钟,它会自动把so文件下载下来并自动配置好,重启chromium后进入chrome://flash里查看如下信息: Chromium31.0.1650.63 (Ubuntu 14.0
<^k^>  ─> 4) 操作系统Linux Flash plugin 12.0.0.41 /usr/lib/pepperflashplugin-nonfree/libpepflashplayer.so Flash plugin11.2 r202 /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so ( not used …
<archl> jack772:  M_M
<jack772> archl:O.O
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 这个网络是怎么回事？都ping不通呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455177 朋友们新年快乐 From 192.168.0.77 icmp_seq=81 Destination Host Unreachable 这问题怎么解决呢？谢谢 13.10 64位 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2014-02-02 9:41
<archl> jack772:  会去深圳
<jack772> archl: 哦？
<icesword> ?????
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<icesword> ?????
<icesword> ????????????
<icesword> ????????????????
<icesword> ???????
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<cuihao> 机器人肿么了
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计 感觉无聊
<archl> cuihao: 简单说，论坛浸水了，机器人只能舀到不是实际内容的水。
<cuihao> lol
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 呀。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:能拉什么 :     音乐课上,教师做音乐接龙,即前一个同学喝一个音调的"拉",下一个同学要先重复前一个同学的"拉",再唱出另一个音调的"拉"。有个男生无聊,在每个人的"拉"音后都加个字,什么"拉风"、"拉面"、"拉大便"之类,等到他用非常优美的音色唱出一个"
<^k^>  ─> 拉"后,音乐老师笑咪咪的看着他说:"让我们看看你能拉什么。"   
<archl> cuihao: 昔人已乘黄鹤去，此地空余黄鹤楼。黄鹤一去不复返，白云千载空悠悠。晴川历历汉阳树，芳草萋萋鹦鹉洲。日暮乡关何处是，烟波江上使人愁。 赶紧把它翻译成英文啊。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 请问linux mint 16有没有类似wubi的安装方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455179 听说有个mint4win的程序类似wubi，但是在mint16的iso中没有找到，网上下载的都是针对mint11版本的 统计信息: 发表于 由 azazazaz — 2014-02-02 11:25
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> freeflying: 过年好
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu+chrome怎么打开这个网站http://www.zygotebody.com/ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455180 ubuntu+chrome怎么打开这个网站http://www.zygotebody.com/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks — 2014-02-02 13:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:城市季风之二 : 到了北京才知道官小； 到东北才知道胆小； 到了上海才知道楼小； 到了深圳才知道钱少； 到了包厢才知道老婆老
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 分享lubuntu13.10成功goagent和sublime text2中文输入两则经验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455181 本人linux新手一枚，有什么写的不对的，还请大家见谅 一、lubuntu13.10成功goagent 现在比较普及的是ssh、vpn、goagent，ssh我用的是gtsm+firefox+autoproxy 搜遍了baidu+google愣是没有解决，留
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:创意蔬果 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qgeIVMVpAAEQXD9BwNEAALrQAAzLgkAARB0810.jpg
<jusss> hi,all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:35 
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 哥，恭喜发财
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 谢谢  真乖  祝你新年找到个漂亮的女友
<abineQ> imtxc: 额
<abineQ> 在折腾编译XBMC
<abineQ>  but they will take over 12 hours to compile on the Pi
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 笨cross compile
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 我昨天用了2个小时在老婆的intel i3本子上编译最新的稳定内核
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 太坑爹了
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 额，你编译什么内核？
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: vanilla 为了解决关机问题
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 我扔在pi上面跑的，它什么时候编译完成都不用管，反正是在后台跑
<abineQ> 就让它慢慢的跑好了
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 太慢
<abineQ> 嗯
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:蛙泳与仰泳的区别 : 一群公河马要过一条河,河那边有一群母河马在等着他们。但河里有很多鳄鱼,公河马为了能和母河马见面,大家三下五除二游了过去。 等到了对岸母河马发现所有公河马除了一只外,全变成了太监。就问那只河马,为什么他完好无缺,他回答说:"很简
<^k^>  ─> 单,因为他们是蛙泳游过来的,而我是仰泳。"
<mao_> 有人买过，system76吗？  怎么买 ？
<stmsgebjgd> mao_: 没有  都是直接买个笔记本自己上
<yunfan> stmsgebjgd: i3速度如何
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 挺好
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 她也不玩游戏
<imtxc> yunfan: 早啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 明天去沙漠，看看能不能有空给你拍张风景
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 有钱人
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 还旅游
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 走亲戚啊。。。 有毛钱
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 亲戚住在沙漠里？
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 听说过酒泉不
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: meiyou
<imtxc> stmsgebjgd: 额，好吧
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 我听说过咒泉
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:开放的可怕后果 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nFiICiD6AABciWhud3cAALq5wFpdesAAFyh665.jpg
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg: 死了？
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 还活着？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:36 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu后，老是启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455183 我也用了一段时间的Ubuntu13了，一直在Win7下面，用VMware安装的，觉得效果很好。准备趁着春节，把笔记本（联想朝阳K27）的操作系统换成Ubuntu13. 我打算MSATA的SSD硬盘（64G）全装了Ubuntu，1T的机械硬盘就
<^k^>  ─> 装WIN7以防不时之需，到时候要用win7的话，就直接在开机时选在使用HDD开机好了。 因为我的笔记本是8G内存，所以想尽量小的SWAP分区，于 …
<yunfan> stmsgebjgd: 我是说你编译的速度
<yunfan> imtxc: 好
<imtxc> yunfan: 其实也不算沙漠，是戈壁
<freeflying> imtxc, 过年不出去把妹啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 把村姑？
<yunfan> imtxc: 麻辣戈壁？
<yunfan> 洗澡去
<freeflying> imtxc, 纯啊,其实不错
<imtxc> freeflying: 也对哦。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, 城里的妹纸还跟你要房子车子
<freeflying> imtxc, 过节还要礼物
<imtxc> freeflying: 谁说村里的不要
<imtxc> freeflying: 谁说村里的不要礼物
<freeflying> imtxc, 有吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 必须要啊，房子、礼物、礼金
<imtxc> freeflying: 我们这边财礼现在听说都 10w 起步，好多 20w
<imtxc> freeflying: 还得有房子住，结婚还得花钱，农村规矩好多花钱也很多
<freeflying> imtxc, 比北京一套房子便宜多了吧
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 不快
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 我又不是天天编译
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 编译别买intel amd多核心
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: -j绝对有优势
<imtxc> freeflying: 那倒是
<sennn> god damn freenode  webchat 被墙了。。。。。。草！
<dfceaef_> ?
<stmsgebjgd> sennn: 恭喜
<dfceaef_> sennn: 正在用webchat
<sennn> 被逼无奈使用vpn！
<freeflying> imtxc, 在家找个生了娃再带出来吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 性价比很高的
<sennn> 我有良民证的。。。
<sennn> 请注意 现在所有的银行卡正面都有一个小黑点。。。不知大家有没有注意过。。。。。。
<dfceaef_> 方校长一个人都有10个pn
<stmsgebjgd> sennn: 没注意到
<yunfan> stmsgebjgd: 许多人说amd的io上不去  对编译也有很大影响
<sennn> 不信你自己看看
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以来浙江找女喷油 说不定一分钱不出 还一堆东西送你
<yunfan> imtxc: 我这里也是女多男少 而且许多女的都是独生  家里就想放身边 对女婿根本不计较穷不穷
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 核心多了  还是有优势的
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 怎么可能   amd就是mem的io牛逼
<yunfan> stmsgebjgd: 比较怀疑 我昨天看了个图 L2的那个速度都很大很大了
<stmsgebjgd> yunfan: 姓徐的？ 叫多人？
<sennn> 现在软件的优化工作远远跟不上硬件的发展，唉
<sennn> 举个例子 同样一台机器，装win7和win8完全两种感觉。。。。。。
<yunfan> stmsgebjgd: 不是 是老外出的一个图
<freeflying> yunfan, 你屯溪也女多男少了啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 是我本县 屯溪不清楚
<sennn> 同一台机器 装ubuntu与lubuntu也是完全两种感觉
<yunfan> 而且我们这边他们找女婿还就喜欢穷人家的 因为人家不计较过年来这边
<freeflying> yunfan, 你是黟县?
<yunfan> freeflying: 恩
<stmsgebjgd> sennn: 同学你这么屌  你爸妈知道么
<freeflying> yunfan, 话说西递宏村现在还能去不
<sennn> 同吊 同吊。。。
<yunfan> freeflying: 千万别去 这几天人太多太多了 停车都不够 惶论住店  如果你坚持要来 记得带个帐篷
<yunfan> 今天我去休宁 一路上都是外地车队还往这边赶
<sennn> 大家吊，才是真的吊
<freeflying> yunfan, 四五月份去好点吧
<yunfan> freeflying: 我不知道淡季是什么时候 倒是这时候上黄山好
<freeflying> yunfan, 西递那地方记得是靠在个马路边上, 停车确实成问题, 那还是10年前我去过一次
<yunfan> 这几天黄山市民可以拿身份证免票
<yunfan> freeflying: 西递有很大的停车场 宏村的不够
<imtxc> yunfan: 我要找的不但需要不计较穷不穷，还要不计较丑不丑
<abineQ> imtxc: 额
<abineQ> imtxc: 在干吗》
<abineQ> 》
<imtxc> abineQ: 在过年呢呀
<imtxc> 开心呢
<abineQ> imtxc: 收了多少红包包？
<abineQ> imtxc: 快晒晒
<abineQ> 晒红包好像不会被T
<abineQ> LOL
<imtxc> abineQ: 我很久没见过红包了
<abineQ> imtxc: 木有红包你开心啥？
<imtxc> abineQ: 人多
<abineQ> imtxc: 额
<imtxc> abineQ: 今儿会见了七大姑
<imtxc> abineQ: 过两天还得会见八大姨
<alchymia> w 1
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/review/6413953/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 安德的故事，吐槽板 (安德的游戏 影评)
<yunfan> imtxc: 你又不丑
<MeaCu1pa1> ,
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa1: 酷帕过年好
<archl> jack772: 为什么成了这个样子啊
<MeaCu1pa1> imtxc_away: 过年好
<lincan> ..........
<lincan> iwjfksdf
<stmsgebjgd> lincan: 吃了不干净的东西了？
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 面试了？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed: 恩那
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed: 接着还有2个
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 怎么样？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed: 公司还行 技术有意思
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed: 当然了 钱更多
<FishOneeyed> stmsgebjgd: 这个是重要的
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed: 必须的
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed: 你就没想着要跳槽？
<stmsgebjgd> FishOneeyed: 你们准备时候继续造人？
<rooisto47> Helly everyone,
<rooisto47> I'm learning chinese and would like to type pinyin with all the tone accents, is there any solutions? I download SCIM but I can't see "zh-pinyin" in the input methods listed !
<rooisto47>  Hi, trying to type in "pinyin" with my keyboard I installed SCIM but I can't see the "zh-pinyin" entry to start typing! can anyone help me with this ?
<knownbad> Ctrl+Space?
<piggybox_> Zzz
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-26
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu hisotry怎么像别的那样输入命令开头部分然后pageup遍历补全？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467976 如题， 每次想找历史命令都只能一个个向上找，不能只找有固定开头的命令，效率太低。。而！XX 去执行以XX开头的命令好像只能找最近的一个，感觉也不是很
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • [转载] 意想不到！Java安装包捆绑百度卫士/浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467978 捆绑软件”相信是大家在安装软件时最担心的问题，安装一个软件，一不小心就会多装了几个不必要的玩意。这种行为一直都很常见，现在就连软件行业巨头甲骨文的Java安装包也捆绑
<iIlL10Oo> Java安装包捆绑百度卫士/浏览器
<iIlL10Oo> ....
<taozhijiang> iIlL10Oo: 百度软件中心
<taozhijiang> 自己捆绑的吧
<O0XX> freeflying: https://github.com/3ofcoins/jetpack
<^k^> ⇪ w: 3ofcoins/jetpack · GitHub
<jiero> 都是要顶尖人才么。
<iIlL10Oo> taozhijiang, 估计是百度修改过的
<BuMangHuo> 啥
<freeflying> O0XX: bsd啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 对，难得
<O0XX> freeflying: jail+ZFS
<freeflying> O0XX: bsd现在玩的人太少了
<BuMangHuo> 百度卫士是啥
<BuMangHuo> 百度的核心科技不是送外卖么
<O0XX> freeflying: 嗯，而且因为是container，里面也是bsd...不过真是难得啊，
<O0XX> 居然有人捡起来bsd这一堆领先的黑科技...
<freeflying> O0XX: container的先天不足啊，不能跑异构的系统
<O0XX> freeflying: 关键是即便跑linux，内核也是不可更换的...
<O0XX> freeflying: 我想搞一个稳定的内核，跑新内核的feature都是不行的
<MSErgo4K> o0
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: BuMangHuo: http://v2ex.com/t/164486#reply65
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 『杭州』快过年了是时候换工作了，来有赞（口袋通）吧！长篇巨制，内有福利，多图杀猫，有你有赞 - V2EX
<MSErgo4K> 真不错啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 没明白你说得啥意思
<O0XX> freeflying: 就是如果container里面的内核想和外面的跑的不一样也不行
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 哈哈，不是卖药嘛
<freeflying> taozhijiang: ?
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 现在搞了个软件中心，所有百度搜的软件，他都提供下载，
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 不过估计是被自己做过手脚的
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 百度核心科技啊
<freeflying> taozhijiang: what?
<taozhijiang> O0XX:  freebsd在搞自己的虚拟化技术了
<O0XX> taozhijiang: hah?
<taozhijiang> O0XX: 是的啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K, 这个看着靠谱啊
<BuMangHuo> 去江浙沪上班还能包邮
<freeflying> taozhijiang: freebsd搞了啥自己得虚拟化啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1698392
<taozhijiang> O0XX: 不过最牛的，还是那个把KVM一直到BSD的家伙
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 作死调教：奥巴马热唱新单《国会演讲》 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: avfan 的，上班能点开不
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 必须可以
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: ... 来不了了吧
<freeflying> BuMangHuo: 你也去了c社啊
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 没有啊
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 好久没玩了。不过最初还只支持自家的BSD客户机
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 现在不知道进展如何了
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 我没法上外网，也不好给你查的
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 你们也玩这个啊》
<freeflying> taozhijiang: 你没法上外网，咋在这里呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 大家都用什么vpn http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467979 大家都用什么免费的vpn 推荐一下，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2015-01-26 11:02
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 公司的irc端口没有封
<taozhijiang> freeflying: vpn端口也没有封。不过不敢vpn出去
<freeflying> O0XX: http://www.ertos.nicta.com.au/software/darbat/
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 怕得罪公司扣我年终
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ http://www.ertos.nicta.com.au/software/darbat/home.pml | ERTOS | NICTA
<freeflying> taozhijiang: 鹅厂？
<taozhijiang> freeflying: ??
<freeflying> taozhijiang: 腾讯？
<O0XX> cherrot: 居然是从ipv6进来的。。。
<taozhijiang> freeflying: 企鹅太拽了，高攀不上
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个... darwin不是本来就是微内核？
<freeflying> O0XX: L4的诉求不一样啊
<taozhijiang> O0XX: 是微内核吧，linus不是鄙视的要死
<taozhijiang> darwin现在不开源了吧
<cherrot> O0XX: 红豆泥？
<cherrot> O0XX: 还真是。。
<cherrot> O0XX: 狼厂那哥们你刚提完没两天就走了。。
<cherrot> O0XX: 让我对你心生畏惧
<O0XX> cherrot: ...
<O0XX> cherrot: 走了？去哪了？阿里？
<cherrot> O0XX: 我哪知道
<freeflying> http://java.com/zh_CN/download/faq/baidu.xml
<freeflying> O0XX: ^^
<^k^> ⇪ w: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://java.com/zh_CN/download/faq/baidu.xml -- unhandled responsein get body
<O0XX> 。。。
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个我知道...
<O0XX> freeflying: 这是要打入玩minecraft的玩家的电脑里
<leemeng0x61> c/
<taozhijiang> cherrot: 狼厂？ huawei？
<cherrot> taozhijiang: 你们问我不知道的问题有什么意思
<taozhijiang> cherrot> O0XX: 狼厂那哥们你刚提完没两天就走了。。
<cherrot> O0XX: .... 给贵厂跪了。。。
<O0XX> cherrot:...
<cherrot> taozhijiang: 那是 O0XX
<leemeng0x61> 大年初一,狼图腾上演,想去看看
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu装好后，没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467980 使用windows7系统的话，发声正常，改为ubuntu系统后，什么声音也没有。网上的好多方法都试过了，千篇一律，可是一点效果都没有，很是无语，也不知道哪里出了问题，想到论坛里高手多，所以来这请各
<^k^>  ─> 位大神帮帮忙 声卡权限：ls -la /dev/snd 总用量 0 drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 200 1月 26 08:58 . drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 41 …
<leemeng0x61> taozhijiang, 是提完离职就挂了?
<freeflying> O0XX: lxd一直号称安全，没看到有啥特殊的地方啊
<O0XX> freeflying: Secure by default, with AppArmor, user namespaces, SECCOMP
<O0XX> freeflying: 我觉得唯一的不同就是 apparmor这个吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 其他的docker都有
<freeflying> O0XX: 人家用的selinux
<O0XX> freeflying: C家肯定说Apparmor比selinux安全
<freeflying> O0XX: 这个没多少说服力啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 故事这种东西，就是讲的啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 忽悠
<freeflying> O0XX: 那这点上贵社明显不行啊
<O0XX> freeflying: C社不会忽悠？
<O0XX> freeflying: 我觉得还行
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 是isp的问题  现在走我公司的服务器可以登录 tmd
<freeflying> O0XX: 要是他去说apparmor比selinux更安全，很难
<yunfan_> 该死的移动宽带
<O0XX> freeflying: 可能他只是说安全，没说比docker还安全..
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 对吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 不比较的话，很容易就安全了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 我住的地方也连不了我的那个机器
<freeflying> O0XX: apparmon的优势就是更直观些，都是用的lsm
<BuMangHuo> leemeng0x61: 大年初一看电影啊？
<BuMangHuo> 不走街坊串巷子拜年么
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 但是可以上http 估计是22被搞了
<taozhijiang> BuMangHuo: 不拜年？
<yunfan_> 我换个端口看看
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 你居然用 22
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: do 的机器 22 端口一直有人尝试连
<taozhijiang> yunfan_: 怎么可以突破公司的80端口或者http包过滤呢
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 什么意思
<yunfan_> taozhijiang: 混淆到http header里就是了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 必须换端口啊
<taozhijiang> yunfan_: ? 我想上网，但是公司不给上
 * iMadper 还有五天年假就要过期了啊
<onlylove> taozhijiang: 没事别作死
<onlylove> yunfan_: 老实说，默认22端口不改，容易被各种扫
<taozhijiang> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> taozhijiang: 你点点什么，被发现了开除小意思
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 换了端口果然可以了
<iMadper> taozhijiang: 走代理就是了, 这么简单的事情.
<yunfan_> onlylove: 问题是这跟我的isp有关系 tmd
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我公司服务器也在国内 那个直接连22就没事
<yunfan_> taozhijiang: 拔网线这个没办法
<onlylove> yunfan_: 额，不是那个意思，我的意思是，22端口开ssh相对不是很安全
<yunfan_> tmd 直接从家里上来 速度还不如走公司服务器中转
<onlylove> yunfan_: 当然，运营商捣乱那没办法了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你以为人家就扫22？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 优先照顾啊
<yunfan_> 没用的
<yunfan_> 我想了解下 如何实现个自己的tty
<tryit> iMadper, 你们公司有编码规范吗？
<iMadper> tryit: 没有啊.
<iMadper> tryit: 大公司才有.
<taozhijiang> 有，但是从来没有遵照执行过
<BuMangHuo> 不是只有大公司才编码么
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 十八摸真要裁员四分之一啊... 乐乐这种是不是赚到了?
<tryit> iMadper, 你们还不是大公司……？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 被裁的赚大了
<yunfan_> 18摸出来p谣了
<iMadper> tryit: 全球六百人...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
 * iMadper 求被裁
<freeflying> iMadper: 壕又去美国了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 壕去了 我没去啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 你不在?
<freeflying> iMadper: 还准备让你给我买豆子呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 我在office啊
<tryit> iMadper, adam去了？
<iMadper> tryit: .
<iMadper> freeflying: 找 adam啊.
<freeflying> iMadper: 丫都不上线的
<iMadper> freeflying: 发邮件啊.
<tryit> iMadper, 他全球支援流啊……
<iMadper> tryit: 不, 他是纯玩.
<freeflying> iMadper: 他不上线就是说他不想帮人带
<iMadper> tryit: 你还是没看懂canonical家各个组的形式啊.
 * O0XX ...
<tryit> freeflying, 呵呵，这逻辑太牛了
<O0XX> freeflying: 你咖啡豆的消耗量真是太大了..
<tryit> iMadper, 不了解……
<iMadper> tryit: 出国纯玩组, 以adam为代表的hwe组.
<freeflying> O0XX: 是啊，两公斤快完了
<tryit> iMadper, 爽歪歪
<yunfan_> 找啊蛋带个娃娃回来
<O0XX> yunfan_: 美国做这个东西不行吧？
<O0XX> yunfan_: 还是日本的好一点
<iMadper> freeflying: 我已经让李老板帮我带东西回来了
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 因为他跟我一个办公室, 躲不开
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这下突然速度变快了 真是该死
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我这边心烦意乱的，旁边还有人叽喳不停，烦死了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 就这样，PM还在催
<O0XX> iMadper: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3773694-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ : 华人linux patch 提交排行榜-内核源码-ChinaUnix.net
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个单子里居然还有我
<onlylove> O0XX: 拜patch牛牛
<O0XX> onlylove: 啥？
<O0XX> onlylove: 我不会写代码啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 你都上榜了，就别谦虚了
<onlylove> O0XX: 不要像安禄山那个胡人
<O0XX> onlylove: 怎么了？
<iMadper> O0XX: 拜patch牛牛
<O0XX> iMadper: 周报完全没什么写的怎么办？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你看看我的周报... 憋了一上午憋出来的...
<iMadper> O0XX: 今天周报还好, 明天的周会更惨.
<O0XX> iMadper: 明天的周？
<iMadper> O0XX: 周会 啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 你的断句有问题吧?
<iMadper> 会更惨...
<iMadper> http://weibo.com/opensusecn?refer=interest#_rnd1422245694185
<^k^> ⇪ : Sina Visitor System
<iMadper> 深度终端，呵呵。
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/631d8f06gw1eoms1u2x8jj208x0ctjsk.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX: 那个评论的妹子挺萌的
<O0XX> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * slucx 请教一个问题，xsetroot -solid 设置的颜色值对awesome这样的WM没有用？
<O0XX> slucx: 我猜是因为丫改了
<O0XX> slucx: 当然我不会，你要问啊老板
<slucx> O0XX: 在终端里直接执行也没用的
<slucx> 好像覆盖了，退出WM的一瞬间可以看到设置的效果
<slucx> O0XX: 那用WM的就不能不用图片当桌面了？
<O0XX> slucx: feh
<taozhijiang> 你们哪个厂的啊
<slucx> O0XX: 不用图片
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你现在有pm了？
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/when_someone_gives_you_a_bug
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 有人向我反馈了一个bug | 程序师
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 没有pm谁给我分配任务啊
<yunfan_> onlylove__: project mamanger 还是 product manager?
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 应该是project
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 那我理解错了
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 你理解成product manager了？
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 我没啥好做的
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 我以为你升级成programmer了 都有product manager来催了
<jusss> 下午好
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 13:05 新年快乐 : 22.45天 
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 你觉得我在这种环境下面，能做programmer？我倒是天天写各种自己都不知道能做啥的代码
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 刚又锻炼至少4次
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 太TM憋屈了，我怀疑有人给我搞arp
<iMadper> onlylove_: 华为那种, 没有外网, 程序都是自己一点点debug出来的, 里面程序员高手很多的.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我现在情愿去华为，我这种外网，和没有有区别？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 去啊, 华为才是个有可能年薪百万的地方.
<iMadper> onlylove_: 别的公司, 都是一定机会. 华为是, 只要肯努力, 机会大大的
 * onlylove_ 写的java越来越像C#了
<abc_> 微软会高兴的
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:16
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 13:16 新年快乐 : 22.45天 
<abc_> KK熟悉的倒计时
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10587.html 不是作风问题 : 一位中年男士在那里买桔子,正当他在认真地选桔子时,来了一位年轻的小姐也来选桔子.她把自已的胸部紧靠在他背上.他觉得有这位漂亮的小姐靠着很舒服.故意慢慢地选桔子.当这位小姐走后,拿钱给小摊贩时.发现自己的钱包没有了.他讲
<^k^>  ─> 了一句话: "我原来以为自己犯了作风问题,现在看来我是犯经济问题了."
<mg__> 需要备份远程服务器上一个 300G 左右的目录，请问大家觉得用哪种方式比较好？
<tryit> mg__, rsync
<mg__> 这么大的目录，rsync 会不会出错？
<leemeng0x61> mysql 的group by 和
<leemeng0x61> distinct获得的结果不一样
<leemeng0x61> 我就纠结了
<slucx> lol 163的源又挂了…
<onlylove> yunfan_: 用一个字符型的方法返回字符串和直接定义一个字符串，区别大么
<onlylove> yunfan_: java的，我看人说，java对String的值传递似乎和C不一样
<taozhijiang> ustc
<happyaron> slucx: mirrors.aliyun.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 阿里云开源镜像站上线啦! (@ aliyun.com)
<slucx> happyaron: ==再用
<happyaron> slucx: cn.archive.ubuntu.com 当前的默认源
<onlylove> happyaron: 之前不是sohu么
<slucx> onlylove: 好早之前是sohu 中科大，现在我基本上用163
<iMadper> 163慢出翔
<slucx> happyaron: onlylove 你们用xsetroot 设置过背景吗？
<slucx> iMadper: 你ID换回来了啊
<iMadper> slucx: 看心情.
<onlylove> slucx: 163同步的慢，而且貌似包不全，特别是openssl的heartbleed那次
<iMadper> 163的源难用到爆.
<slucx> iMadper onlylove 我用的包比较常用
<onlylove> slucx: 我用163的不管怎么upgrade，都是老版本，ustc一次就是新的了
<onlylove> slucx: 从那之后无视163
<slucx> xsetroot 用过没？
<onlylove> 那是啥？设置桌面我用feh
<jusss> onlylove: ustc包不全
<slucx> onlylove: 我也用feh，但是看到手册上说xsetroot -solid可以设置 固定颜色的背景，试了无效
<iMadper> slucx: 我这里有效.
<onlylove__> jusss: ustc包再不全就用cdn.debian.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: mirrors.kernel.org (@ debian.net)
<slucx> iMadper: 很纳闷我这不行，只有关闭WM的一瞬间有效
<onlylove__> jusss: 至少ustc的包比163全
<jusss> onlylove 我现在用阿里云
<iMadper> slucx: 不行就不行吧. 反正也没啥用.
<slucx> iMadper: 用feh设置过之后用xsetroot可以直接覆盖吗？
<eexpss> slucx: 那awesome啥的，哪里有什么壁纸嘛。
<iMadper> slucx: 不知道. 不一样的吧...
<iMadper> slucx: feh是壁纸, xsetroot是背景色
<iMadper> slucx: 肯定是feh覆盖setroot
<slucx> iMadper: 不管先后顺序？
<eexpss> 瓦片wm都没这套了。
<slucx> eexpss: 还是要看的
<iMadper> slucx: 跟先后顺序有啥关系?
<happyaron> onlylove__: 早就不是搜狐了，后来改成过neu
<happyaron> onlylove__: 最近改成了aliyun
<happyaron> slucx: 没有
<iMadper> slucx: 你在awesome里面看到的是壁纸啊. 你用xsetroot改的是背景色.
<happyaron> NULL pointer 你妹，or 你妹
<eexpss> happyaron: 乖乖，你咋这么高兴呢。
<slucx> eexpss: 瓦片有时候也要看桌面
<eexpss> slucx: 你说的2个软件，都是修改root窗口的。概念哦。
<jusss> 有人吗？
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 13:52 新年快乐 : 22.42天 
<eexpss> 很多wm都不显示root窗口的。
<slucx> eexpss: 瓦片没有root窗口概念吗？
<eexpss> 有root，你看不到啊
<eexpss> X才有root，这必定。
<slucx> eexpss: 可能就是这个原因，我退出WM的一瞬间才有效
<slucx> eexpss: awesome设定的壁纸是给谁设置的？不是root窗口吗？
<happyaron> eexpss: 我怎么了
<eexpss> 就是wm被destory那一下，你刚刚看到一下。
<slucx> eexpss: 对
<eexpss> 当然不是。
<BaiduYunPan> slucx: 你在awesome里面看到的是壁纸啊. 你用xsetroot改的是背景色.
<eexpss> iMadper ！！！ 你这又啥nick
 * slucx 163现在抽风
<BaiduYunPan> eexpss: 这个名字好, 网上搜不到
<BaiduYunPan> eexpss: 之前的名字容易被人肉.
<eexpss> hoho
<slucx> eexpss: 求解，feh设置的是什么？谁的？
<BaiduYunPan> eexpss: 这个名字一搜, 就去了百度盘了.
<eexpss> feh也是操作root窗口。老式x软件都是操作root窗口。
<eexpss> BaiduYunPan: 你大佬啊。谁搜索你嘛。
<BaiduYunPan> eexpss: 我自己.
<slucx> eexpss: feh在awesome里设置的时候为什么有效？
<eexpss> ，，
<eexpss> man feh吧。
<slucx> eexpss: imaper有强迫症
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 人民大多数比我们想象的要蒙昧得多，所以宣传的本质就是坚持简单和重复。--戈培尔 
<eexpss> 折腾啥。都瓦片了。还在乎壁纸。
<jusss> 改名得改user呀，人whois下就找到了
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: mx985 不来一发么
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 垃圾塞子
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 平头塞子一般我都不考虑. 除非有全薪的mx90/omx90.
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 好嘛
<eexpss> imtxc 你是长颈鹿。
<slucx> 我用feh设置壁纸，在我笔记本和外接显示器来回切换的时候大小不一样，所以我直接干掉了
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 啊？
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 我要来一发头戴的
<slucx> eexpss: 我从awesome换到i3wm了
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 头戴的?
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 同事太二，我戴耳塞老从后面走来拍一下我肩膀
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 耳机?
<eexpss> slucx: 测试wm。使用 Xephyr吧。
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 恩，弄个大耳机的话估计他们就能看见
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 然后就不会拍了?
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 我是这么想的
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 要不要等小米那个耳机
<slucx> eexpss: i3wm是手动瓦片
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 别.
<slucx> 不是awesome那种自动
<BuMangHuo> 咋了
<BuMangHuo> 看外观不错啊
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 从没见过新兴的耳机厂家能做好的.
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 买大馒头吧.
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 或者hd25.
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 别
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 别来那么贵的
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 不是海淘六百多嘛....
<eexpss> 又买耳机？我买了2个蓝牙的，也蛮好。几十块钱。
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 打电话跟交行客服吵了一架了事儿 cc O0XX
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 有大坨草莓吃
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: ...
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 何苦
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 为啥?
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 大馒头 600？
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: hd25.
<slucx> eexpss: 耳机戴时间长了头疼，尤其蓝牙的
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 额度呗
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 大馒头900+
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 哦.
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 你丫违法乱妓啊
<eexpss> 耳塞的。
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 瞎扯
<jusss> O0XX: erc字体颜色怎么配置
<eexpss> 单耳，轻松
<O0XX> jusss: 不会
<BuMangHuo> 靠， hd25 那价格
<BuMangHuo> 一千多啊
<BuMangHuo> 太贵了，用交行卡刷额度都不够
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 你是为了在地铁上转B？每天换耳机么？
<BuMangHuo> 得存钱刷
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 路上不用耳机
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 上班用
<eexpss> 。
<eexpss> 那就是为了泡前台妹子？
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 想啥呢，耳机能泡到妹子，那我现在都万人斩了
<eexpss> 万人斩。。。呵呵。
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 14:04 新年快乐 : 22.41天 
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 所以不靠谱
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/635847
<^k^> BaiduYunPan: ⇪ 再特价：SENNHEISER 森海塞尔 Amperior Blue 降噪耳机（HD25优化版） 999元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 我洗了草莓了
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan:zan
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 你还不去吃?
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 不着急
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 我不好意思一个人都吃完
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 吃吃吃
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 不对劲啊, 平时有草莓有樱桃的时候, 都是一扫而光啊.
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 今天 adam不在, 怎么就没人吃了? 难道说之前的, 都是adam一个人吃的?
<eexpss> 据说红色的水果，都是补菊花的。
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: ^^^
<BuMangHuo> 哎呀，我的直邮订单终于要到了
<BaiduYunPan> eexpss: .. ....
<BaiduYunPan> eexpss: 您懂得真多. 久病成良医...
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 买的啥?
<slucx> 你们都用哪个debian源？
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 美国的别墅?
<eexpss> 以后你们公司必定不吃这些了。 hoho
<slucx> 163用不成了今天
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 不是啊，买了个大洋马
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: yoooo
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 你够?
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 大馒头更贵吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 可以骑的那种？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 嗯嗯，是那种， BaiduYunPan 可以多凑几个人啊，就够了
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 你要群p啊?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 骑上去你动还是他动的？
<BuMangHuo> 不都这样么，质量不够数量凑
 * BaiduYunPan 卧槽, 贵圈准乱
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 大洋马当然是她
<BuMangHuo> 吵架吵得我肺疼
 * BuMangHuo BaiduYunPan 被我旁边的同事给雷到了
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 你偷了他的丁字裤?
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: msg
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 你偷了他的小丁丁？
<slucx> BaiduYunPan: 退出X后你的emacs daemon会死掉吗？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 为啥用 daemon
<BuMangHuo> wzssyqa_: 膜拜新晋 hhkb 党
<BaiduYunPan> slucx: 我不开deamon
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/103391
<slucx> BuMangHuo: 不用daemon重启X  erc什么的就没了
<BaiduYunPan> 我tm是个正常人!!! 我tm为毛要重启X!!!
<BuMangHuo> 重启 x 干嘛
<anti-unix> xx
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 貌似跟小馒头一个价格？
<slucx> BuMangHuo: 我发现你说话就没好气
<anti-unix> 老少爷们
<nyfair> 坑货，上周让你们推荐手机，这周还没音信
<anti-unix> moto中国要上市了
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 比小馒头好多了
<taozhijiang> 5~
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 经典了几十年了
<anti-unix> 开卖了快要
<taozhijiang> 那是联想
<taozhijiang> 别想多了
<anti-unix> 售价巨坑
<anti-unix> 小米如果把moto收購了 那就是小米手機 貼moto的標 哈哈
<anti-unix> 都是m
<BaiduYunPan> 小米如果把华为搜狗了, 那就是小米手机, 贴华为的标 哈哈
<BaiduYunPan> 小米如果把华为收购了, 那就是小米手机, 贴华为的标 哈哈
<BaiduYunPan> 小米如果把魅族收购了, 那就是小米手机, 贴魅族的标 哈哈
<BaiduYunPan> 小米如果把苹果收购了, 那就是小米手机, 贴苹果的标 哈哈
<anti-unix> 等 麥當勞 做手機了 是不是和moto 有一拼？
<anti-unix> 也都是m
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 这耳机为嘛要两根头梁
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 其实是一根, 可以劈叉而已.
<anti-unix> -_-!
<BuMangHuo> 型号数字这么小，肯定是旧型号吧
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 你说hd25?
<anti-unix> BaiduYunPan, 無聊
<BuMangHuo> 恩
<BaiduYunPan> anti-unix: 啥?
<anti-unix> BaiduYunPan, 學話者斬！
<BaiduYunPan> anti-unix: 我只是觉得原话太无聊, 所以放大一下
<anti-unix> BaiduYunPan, 好吧
<nyfair> BaiduYunPan: 快给我推荐手机
<BaiduYunPan> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 怎么看一个ubuntu的package近期的更新状况和changelog了?
<BaiduYunPan> nyfair: 牛牛买红米note或者meilan啊. 魅蓝明天抢购.
<nyfair> BaiduYunPan: 抢购链接给我
<anti-unix> nyfair, 魅族28號開發佈會，不妨考慮
<nyfair> anti-unix: 我妈下月1号就要用
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<happyaron> BaiduYunPan: packages.ubuntu.com/packagename
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- packagename (@ ubuntu.com)
<BaiduYunPan> happyaron: 赞.
<anti-unix> nyfair, 好吧
<BaiduYunPan> nyfair: 还没开始呢.
<anti-unix> nyfair, mx4
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 今天是你告诉我今天是27号?
<nyfair> 为什么总有傻逼说抢了几个娱乐网站和某个绿茶婊网站，就不能写论文了
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 对啊，28号抢啊
<nyfair> 我可以用web of knowledge，sciencedirect，sage，springerlink
<nyfair> 我可以上美国政府网站，美国核管会网站，OHSAS，甚至可以TM上CIA的网站
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 今天26号...
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 这个跟28号抢有什么关系？
<jusss> O0XX: https://twitter.com/lvkaiwen/status/559506690723164160/photo/1
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 但是你告诉我今天是27号... nnnd
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 但是这个确实跟28号抢没关系啊
<BaiduYunPan> nyfair: 我妹子靠youtube的视频学东西...
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 是不是没办法反驳？
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 我才不关心啥时候抢啊, 我只关心今天几号...
<anti-unix> gfw 開始封殺vpn了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: java无非是自己封装了下 c是没有string这个类型的
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 我刚实现了个简单的socks5
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 别开发新的了, 来给我们的socks5代理提patch啊
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 就是不说话! 赞!
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan:...
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: socks5只是个使用界面 这个谁都可以实现 我主要是要接下来研究怎么打包混淆流量
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 对啊, 来给我们提交patch啊.
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 我们的, 支持多种隧道, 你可以直接实现一个你的啊
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 你们代码在哪里？
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: https://github.com/hamo/fwall/
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 确实是疑问句？
<^k^> ⇪ : hamo/fwall · GitHub
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 是的.
 * O0XX ...
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 他刚才的预期是: 这个我们可以找 O0XX , 没问题吧, O0XX?
 * O0XX ...
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 你们使用go的
<anti-unix> 設想陪我玩firefox hello？
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 语言只是个工具, 重点是实现你混淆流量的思想.
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 太折腾了 我用gevent就70多行而已
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 你说得虽然有道理 但是我懒得去学go
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: go又不用学
<chihchun> yo
 * chihchun 人肉翻墙到北京
<BaiduYunPan> chihchun: 翻进来了
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 而且我觉得 从一个携程负责一个链接到混淆流量 这架构要大变
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我想说的是C++其实，好吧，今天公司的网已经渣到内网都TM没法用的地步了，我已经不知道说啥了
<yunfan_> 我刚才本来就想做个混淆型的 但是想了想 那就要再实现一次tcp一样的东西了
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不管C还是C++反正你能理解我要表达啥就好了
<yunfan_> 不过可以研究下 做个慢速原型 只求实现
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我一做SA的，对那些没概念
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 不就两种么 一种 str_len, str_p
<yunfan_> 另一种是 str_terminated_by_zero
<O0XX> chihchun: 请教个问题...我把qtxml链进我的scope里，打click包的时候
<O0XX> 能把qtxml带进去了？还是系统里就有？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我搞混了，之前用c#的时候引用的是webelement对象，这次就是单纯的String
<chihchun> O0XX: 如果不在系统上的话，目前不会自动带进去
<iIlL10Oo> O0XX, 系统里的版本可能不一样，还是自己打包靠谱
<O0XX> chihchun: 那镜像里现在有qtxml么？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 那一个是选择好的对象 一个是选择器参数 让你自己在函数里生成对象
<anti-unix> opera26 for ubuntu release
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 两个有区别么，系统开销啥的
<anti-unix> android + ubuntu 絕配
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 当然会有的
<onlylove_> anti-unix: 两个都是坑？动不动程序出错闪退？
<anti-unix> onlylove_, 哈哈
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 那我当直接定义字符串省资源好了
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: http://shaiwu.smzdm.com/p/154021
<^k^> BaiduYunPan: ⇪ SONY 索尼 SmartBand Talk SWR30 手环及多彩腕带SWR310开箱评测_智能手环_晒物广场_什么值得买
<anti-unix> 據說java性能提升了？
<BaiduYunPan> java性能还需要提升???
<anti-unix> 當然
<onlylove_> BaiduYunPan: 当然
<BaiduYunPan> onlylove_: 已经足够高了啊
<onlylove_> BaiduYunPan: 你是说和python比么
<BaiduYunPan> onlylove_: 主流语言里面, java还不够快??
<anti-unix> 不夠
<BaiduYunPan> onlylove_: 也就不能跟c/cpp比而已了啊
<onlylove_> BaiduYunPan: 好吧，其实我想要个更快的jvm
<loseyourmind> openjdk 很慢的。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 刚才查了下，被提额度是有权利要求降回去的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 啥？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 当然有权利啊
<chihchun> O0XX: 目前有计划移动到 snappy package, 就可以支持 prebuilt package
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 甚至于不提你都可以要求降
<chihchun> O0XX: 还在开会，要晚点回
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 这才对嘛
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 好吧，其实我都不需要他们家额度，就是生气
<onlylove_> O0XX: 靠，我能不能把金卡降级成普卡
<anti-unix> 有種新語言 性能是c的幾十倍 ，忘了叫什麼了
<O0XX> chihchun: 额，那我的qtxml就用不了了...我还是等json API吧，我本来
<O0XX> 需要qtxml来解析xhtml的
<O0XX> anti-unix: rust
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 要搞个基于http的隧道
<anti-unix> O0XX, 不是
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 用http的数据段放整个访问信息?
<yunfan_> 走sse 这样就方便多了
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: sse
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 用现成的实现 服务器端实现可选就多了  我们只要定义协议和做个客户端就行
<BaiduYunPan> sse是啥? 双色球?
 * onlylove 掉线王
<yunfan_> SSE = Server Sent Event
<BaiduYunPan> soap suds enema
<yunfan_> 用以前的长连接 comet也成
<yunfan_> 不过就要实现个session机制了
<yunfan_> 相当于自己搞定tcp的包管理 不过http至少保证包顺序没问题
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42819
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 方舟子打假透明计算
<onlylove> 肘子进来搅混水了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42821
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 中国每年人工流产1300万人
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan_,可以使用 igmp
<yunfan_> iIlL10Oo: icmp? 我用过ping_tunnel
<yunfan_> 效果不好
<yunfan_> 贵国许多内网这个都玩不了
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan_,反正自己解析 socket包，不是tcp,udp
<BaiduYunPan> moto的发布会延迟了啊.
<yunfan_> iIlL10Oo: 那你可以先在宽带通内网试试
<BaiduYunPan> 卧槽, 竟然是杨元庆上来说话...
<BaiduYunPan> 一上来就看到杨元庆装13..
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan_,估计被墙
<iIlL10Oo> BaiduYunPan, 百度云盘可以离线下载 google code 的文件,说明百度服务器在GFW白名单
<yunfan_> iIlL10Oo: 我刚才试了下 自己实现的简单socks5比ss快不少
<O0XX> iIlL10Oo: 这么厉害...
<yunfan_> 估计gfw已经盯上这协议了
<eve_ouyang> iIlL10Oo: 有海外出口吧
<BaiduYunPan> iIlL10Oo: 应该是.
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 美，收到货先把里面的充气的保护垫吸了
<yunfan_> 目前我直接在自己vps上开的socks5 没有优化链接问题
<yunfan_> 等我改下就会更快了
<anti-unix> amazon ec2 翻牆相當給力
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: MIC
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 包装不是把
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan_, 在ssl上面自己在包装一下，不然很容易被发现是ssl的连接
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 送的色带还是 mij 的
<anti-unix> 直接ssh
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 说不好.
<yunfan_> iIlL10Oo: ssl他目前拿你没办法
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: MIJ? make in 江西
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan_, 他可以让你连接 reset 的
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<iIlL10Oo> 特别是 ubuntu 的 ssh 端口，一连上就有明文提示： "我是ssh"
<iIlL10Oo> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu1
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: moto的直播真无聊啊...
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 要买买买才有意思
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 据说, shadowsocks也被干扰了?
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 确实，听 freeflying 说过，我自己也遇到过
<eve_ouyang> BaiduYunPan: 没有啊
<eve_ouyang> BaiduYunPan: 我现在也在翻
<BaiduYunPan> eve_ouyang: 没出现过connection reset?
<eve_ouyang> BaiduYunPan: 没有发现啊
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 包装下没坏处
<anti-unix> 還是ssh好用
<iIlL10Oo> Shadowsocks 应该包装过了，只是来回的包大小可能有特征
<onlylove__> http://guhanjie.iteye.com/blog/1683637
<^k^> ⇪ : Java中只有按值传递，没有按引用传递！ - - ITeye技术网站
<BaiduYunPan> iIlL10Oo: 没有吧.
<BaiduYunPan> iIlL10Oo: shadowsocks的包不是定长的.
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 要不然我干嘛要开发自己的呢
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 谁知道, 反正我现在的翻墙还没被干扰
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 定长简单 先外面包一层固定转换的 比如 替换了charsets顺序的base64
<yunfan_> 然后每个包都补全
<yunfan_> 再打包
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 问题是, 现在大家都没做定长的啊
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 非定长又不困难
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 明天我就做一个？
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 做定长有啥意义? 增加特征值
<yunfan_> BaiduYunPan: 我说包定长啊
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 哦.
<yunfan_> 不过如果大家都不做定长 你做了也等于是暴露自己 tmd
<yunfan_> 要不伪装成http请求的图片吧
<BaiduYunPan> yunfan_: 多年前有过这个想法. 然后把这个tunnel assign给我师弟了, 不过那小子一直没写
<iIlL10Oo> BaiduYunPan, 比如客户端和服务端来回的包是 l30 r10 l100 r200 这样，有特征，就可能被监控起来了
<yunfan_> iIlL10Oo: 你伪装成图片是最好的
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<yunfan_> 图片分析任务重
<iIlL10Oo> flash视频也行
<yunfan_> 还可以找那些deflate的
<yunfan_> 想办法狂耗墙的内存
<yunfan_> 自己构造个解压炸弹
 * O0XX zan
<iIlL10Oo> 每秒解析30G的视频数据
<BuMangHuo> 这打印机很赞啊
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 你这周报霸气.
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 确实没得写啊
<yunfan_> 靠玩了一下 youtube碰到墙以后 他直接把我这端口给reset了
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 赞.
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: 赞赞哒
<BaiduYunPan> 把墙搞挂了, 岂不是上网会更慢?
<BaiduYunPan> 以前因为gfw, 加了200ms延迟. 然后你攻击他, 他算力不够, 变成大家都800ms延迟了...
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/83610/
<onlylove> 这个不错
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://blog.jobbole.com/83610/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<BuMangHuo> 推上那群民逗们根本不知道什么是 vpn 吧
<BuMangHuo> 丫们最近说个P话题，都要扯上 vpn，跟国内女孩的朋友圈自拍一样
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 15:50 新年快乐 : 22.34天 
<iIlL10Oo> http://blog.jobbole.com/83610
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 取标题 500 Internal Server Error
<iIlL10Oo> ...
<iIlL10Oo> blog.jobbole.com/83610
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/653295
<^k^> BaiduYunPan: ⇪ 新低价：SONY 索尼 UDA-1 USB解码功放器 黑/银 2899元包邮（3199-300）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/59115/ibm-never-layoff
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ IBM 回应裁员 11 万人：无稽之谈 - 开源中国社区
<nyfair> 好无聊，你们推荐的手机都什么价？
<BaiduYunPan> nyfair: 1000块钱左右. ±200
<BaiduYunPan> 1000±200
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛有好用的arp防火墙不
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 我还没有箱子呢... 买来没用啊
<BuMangHuo> BaiduYunPan: 你不是有一对儿百元旗舰箱子么
<onlylove__> 擦，一群二货讨论raid卡讨论一周了还没结论
<onlylove__> 我得要求换工位去
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 换个不掉线的位置
<nyfair> onlylove__: windows自带
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 那得还楼层
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 那个我说了不算
<freeflying> BaiduYunPan: win10的锁屏和gnome3的好像啊
<BaiduYunPan> freeflying: 昂.
<BaiduYunPan> freeflying: 听说浏览器还挺好用.
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 那个是有源的
<huntxu> 我那天还在想win9有出吗
<BaiduYunPan> BuMangHuo: 不需要推
<huntxu> 后来才想起来跳过了。。。
<nyfair> BaiduYunPan: 给我个购买地址
<BaiduYunPan> nyfair: 啥啊?
<nyfair> BaiduYunPan: 手机
<BaiduYunPan> nyfair: 过两天才开始, 现在没地址
<nyfair> BaiduYunPan: 什么东西过两天？
<BaiduYunPan> nyfair: 手机
<nyfair> BaiduYunPan: what?
<BaiduYunPan> nyfair: 28号抢购
<freeflying> BaiduYunPan: 还行
<nyfair> BaiduYunPan: 28号抢购啥？
<freeflying> BaiduYunPan: 在我的超极本上用着还不错
<nyfair> BaiduYunPan: 别闹，今天也说魅蓝抢购，能抢到就鬼了。直接给你网页打不开
<BaiduYunPan> freeflying: 等我攒够钱买dell new xps
<freeflying> BaiduYunPan: 你在黑马克啊
<BaiduYunPan> freeflying: 啊???
<BaiduYunPan> freeflying: 我啥都没说啊...
<onlylove__> nyfair: 故意把服务器关了？
<onlylove__> nyfair: 然后就打不开了？
<onlylove__> http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/cb5d61052f45db005c2fe007.html
<^k^> onlylove__: ⇪ 绑定IP和MAC地址提示ARP项添加失败拒绝访问_百度经验
<onlylove__> 喵咪咪的，win7的arp也捣乱啊，是不是没人维护了
<onlylove_> 尾巴改短一点
<onlylove_> 然后看看是不是还掉线
<onlylove_> 不掉了就不管了
<onlylove_> 不过，如果真的是arp，那就好玩了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42825
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 微软收购R语言商业服务商Revolution Analytics
<onlylove_> 谁来告诉我，微软下一步打算作甚
<freeflying> BaiduYunPan: win10在我超极本上比ubuntu快
<BaiduYunPan> freeflying: 正常啊.
<BaiduYunPan> freeflying: 要是比ubuntu还慢那还不如去死...
<onlylove_> freeflying: 新系统都快
<onlylove_> freeflying: 等用过一段时间
<freeflying> BaiduYunPan: 其实比arch也快
<freeflying> 应用商店居然用不了
<jussss> hi
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 17:12 新年快乐 : 22.28天 
<jussss> hi
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 17:13 新年快乐 : 22.28天 
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 17:13 新年快乐 : 22.28天 
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 17:14 新年快乐 : 22.28天 
<BaiduYunPan> freeflying: 看wm.
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点.  17:20
<onlylove_> 掉线了，应该不是arp的事情
<onlylove_> 看来还是公司网不给力
<BaiduYunPan> onlylove_: 我怎么觉得是nat的问题? 维持不了这么多链接...
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 本来就有限制
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 而且最要命的是，换个楼层就没问题
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 发错人了
<jussss> BaiduYunPan: erc，我的nic高亮，怎么取消
<onlylove_> BaiduYunPan: 我在三楼的时候，没这个问题，换四楼才这样，别的楼层没去过，肯定是楼层的问题
<onlylove_> BaiduYunPan: 但是再深究就不知道了
<BaiduYunPan> jussss: emacs -Q
<BaiduYunPan> onlylove_: 哦.
<jussss> bla
<onlylove> BaiduYunPan: 不过你说的也很有可能
<BaiduYunPan> onlylove: 我不知道啊, 我不知道你们的拓扑.
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: BuMangHuo: http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/4df471a0d8dd100.jpg
<BaiduYunPan> o0
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 	http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/a0109d24e8440be.jpg
<O0XX> BaiduYunPan: ...
<BaiduYunPan> O0XX: 你还不赶紧买一条去?
<jussss> l
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 17:55 新年快乐 : 22.25天 
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 17:55 新年快乐 : 22.25天 
<freeflying> BaiduYunPan: 还wm啊
<jussss> 有人吗
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 18:06 新年快乐 : 22.25天 
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助：MultipleConnectionMixin这个属于那个程序包？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467983 Quote: python /app/goagent/local/goagent WARNING - [Jan 26 17:49:55] Load Crypto.Cipher.ARC4 Failed, Use Pure Python Instead. Traceback (most recent call last): File "/app/goagent/local/goagent", line 197, in <module> from proxylib import
<^k^>  ─> MultipleConnectionMixin ImportError: cannot import name MultipleConnectionMixin 1、在operwrt中运行python /app/goagent/local/p …
<bla2___> hi
<^k^> bla2___:点点点. 18:21 新年快乐 : 22.24天 
<bla2___> hi
<^k^> bla2___:点点点. 18:21 新年快乐 : 22.23天 
<jussss> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装软件包出错。提示 E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467984 安装libbz2-dev这个包，提示如下错误，求指点，谢谢 root@linaro-ubuntu-desktop:~# sudo apt-get install libbz2-dev 正在读取软
<^k^>  ─> 件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.04桌面只有背景 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467994 我想让ubuntu启动时直接进入字符界面，而手动启动x。于是我 Code: 编辑/etc/default/grub 把 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" 改成 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet text" 并 update-grub sudo reboot 之后系统正常启动到字符界
<jussss>  ,
<jussss> hi
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 19:11 新年快乐 : 22.20天 
<jussss> hi
<jussss> hi
<jussss> hi
<^k^> jussss:点点点. 19:26 新年快乐 : 22.19天 
<david4> 本聊天室可有同胞看过这本书:Pussy Portraits？
<david4> Pussy Portraits
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 19:47 新年快乐 : 22.18天 
<happyaron> http://java.com/zh_CN/download/faq/baidu.xml
<^k^> ⇪ w: err: no title
 * alvin_rxg loOol
<lainme> happyaron: 英文版也有捆绑ask toolbar
<happyaron> lainme: ask有年头了，百度这个还挺新鲜。。。
<david4> Pussy Portraits 私处写真书-是由女摄影师Frannie Adams所拍摄出版的，总共出了3册，分别于2009年及2010年和2011年出版，页页让人脸红心跳，目前只有英文、德文、法文三个版本。全书大胆呈现不同女人的「妹妹」长相，把女人的局部放大，旁边还搭配女主人笑容灿烂的照片，看过后，害羞的竟然不是本人，而是读者，感觉真是奇妙。
<david4>      作者Frannie Adams的父亲也是一位摄影师，12岁时父亲送给她一台35mm的相机，并开始学习冲洗技术，从此沉腻于摄影世界。极具摄影天份的她，擅长人体摄影，在她的镜头下，真实、自然、毫不遮掩的展现男人与女人、男体与女体以及男女交融的局部摄影作品。她的作品到底是艺术还是色情？实在让人难下定论，提醒您，若您年满18岁，想到她的个
<jusss> hi
<imzf> hi
<^k^> imzf:点点点. 20:38 新年快乐 : 22.14天 
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:38
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:38
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 现在ppa都update不了了。。。想哭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467996 你们是这样吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2015-01-26 20:40
<Oracle> 写了一个脚本 可以在终端执行。使用update-rc.d defaults 99 重启，发现无效。rc2.d里已经有了S99**这个软链接
<Oracle> 我是少做什么操作了吗？
<Oracle> 不好意思。刚才掉了。。如果想要程序自动启动 update-rc.d **defaults 99 这个命令执行以后 还需要什么操作吗？
<Oracle> 果想要程序自动启动 update-rc.d **defaults 99 这个命令执行以后 还需要什么操作吗？
<david4> 看来大家对女人的私处不感兴趣哟！
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04插入耳机没有声音，但是扬声器有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467998 台式机，扬声器有声音，但是耳机没有声音，声卡信息如下： hello@hello-HP-Z820:~$ lspci | grep -i audio 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) 03:00.
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 21:04 新年快乐 : 22.12天 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04插入耳机没有声音，但是扬声器有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467999 台式机，扬声器有声音，但是耳机没有声音，声卡信息如下： hello@hello-HP-Z820:~$ lspci | grep -i audio 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05) 03:00.
<mao_> david4,  网站求推荐，你懂的，
<david4> mao_: 我还以为真没人感兴趣呢，哈哈
<david4> xr8.me
<alvin_rxg> Title: 闲人吧 | 分享一些无聊的东西 (@ xr8.me)
<mao_> david4, 咱就是专门灌水聊天的，别人跟咱不一样。
<Oracle> 果想要程序自动启动 update-rc.d **defaults 99 这个命令执行以后 还需要什么操作吗？
<david4> 好吧，其实我也搞正经的事的
<Oracle> 脚本手动执行正常。就是不能开机启动
<david4> Oracle: 应该可以设置开机自启动吧
<Oracle> david4: 执行过update-rc.d后 重启无效
<jiero> cleamoon http://www.wenjuan.com/s/B77JRb/\
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 24小时来玩吧 调查第三版
<jiero> cleamoon 第三版本
<jiero> cherrot 肉疼的。。。相对。来说，收到20份答卷。还是觉得很不可思议。
<jiero> onlylove:  只有爱没有其他的。爱啥？
<onlylove> jiero: 小屁孩一边凉快去
<jiero> onlylove:  发现女孩待我都不错。
<jiero> onlylove:  男的也是。
<taozhijiang> jiero: 推荐几个看看呢
 * jiero 就是自己不争气。
<jiero> taozhijiang: 大多是少妇了。
 * jiero 都多大年纪了。
<taozhijiang> jiero: 少妇更成熟
<taozhijiang> 都不用你教
<jiero> taozhijiang: 啥？
<onlylove> jiero: 待你不错是因为没拿你当回事，别多想了
<onlylove> jiero: 还有，我今天火大，没事别招惹我
<jiero> onlylove:  我不需要拿我当事呀。
<jiero> onlylove: 我好奇什么事会找你 ~
<onlylove> 擦， 找个有帽子的，我要KB了这货
<taozhijiang> KB是啥子
<jiero> taozhijiang:  kickban
<taozhijiang> jiero: chinese
<jiero> taozhijiang:  看来我该演示一下kb到你身上
<taozhijiang> jiero: kick jiero
 * jiero kick taozhijiang
<taozhijiang> 别招惹我
 * jiero ban taozhijiang
 * adam8157 列克星敦发来贺电
<jusss> onlylove: bla
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • OpenOffice.org完勝微軟Office2010！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468000 最近終於發現一個OpenOffice.org打敗微軟Office的例子！我在網上下載了《聖經》中文版(含舊約、新約)，是txt格式的(一個很大的txt檔，大約2.5MB)，我決定用Office軟體將其製作為PDF電子書，
<onlylove> jusss: 大晚上的不睡觉作甚呢
<jusss> onlylove: 睡不着
<jusss> onlylove: 现在每天晚上2点睡
<jusss> hoxily`: ping
<hoxily`> jusss: pong
<gebjgd> knownbad, alvin_rxg 现在新出了一个whatssim
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: whut
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, google whatsim
<alvin_rxg> 没空
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 免费全球150个国家可以用whatsapp 发text
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 现在firefox能调用chrome 里面的flash么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468003 我看到 chrome里面有个libpepflashplayer.so文件 是chrome的flash插件 我把那个东西复制到 /usr/lib/firefox/browser/plugins/libpepflashplayer.so 但是没有用 真的不能调用么？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lcr54951 — 2
<^k^>  ─> 015-01-27 1:42
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装 linux 时出现 stdin not a typewriter http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468004 我c盘装的32位win7，ntfs格式，e盘为fat32格式，现在用EasyBCD法安装64位ubuntukilyn14，重启后出现NeroGrub Bootloader,选择后，正常情况应该进入livecd模式，但是我就卡在 ubuntu标志这里，按ESC会发现一直提
<^k^>  ─> 示： stdin not a typewriter 过一会儿就出现一段错误信息： （initramfs)Unable to find a medium containing a live f …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何用命令安装显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468006 我看到大神用dpkg -l|grep -i fglrx命令先查找出自己的驱动然后卸载重装，但如何识别驱动名称，他给我的图不懂。望好心人帮我看一下。链接百度贴吧http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3551073156 图片中不知道那个是驱动
<^k^>  ─> 名称求大神解答。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Risingsunshine — 2015-01-27 9:28
<xtpeeps> Via /msg nickserv identify 1236
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 中USB设备无法使用，是软件问题还是硬件问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468007 compaq笔记本，独立安装的ubuntu 14.04 USB鼠标在开机的时候是亮的，但是ubuntu启动了，鼠标就不亮了，重新插拔也不行 只能是启动机器的时候不带鼠标，进入系统后再插入鼠
<^k^>  ─> 标 此外，U盘查到机器上也不亮 是软件还是硬件的设置问题吗？禁用USB设备？还是怎么的 在terminal …
<maplebeats> eexpss: 你是ee么
<eexpss> 摸摸，干嘛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 新创建的用户都提示无法切换到用户目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468008 我是不小心用了chmod -R o-rx / 把所有文件都设为其它组不能读写。结果用root新创建的用户都提示无法切换到用户所在目录/home/用户名，可我ls -l看了一下，home目录和用户户目录明明是 dr
<pity> http://zh.moegirl.org/%E7%9B%97%E7%89%88%E8%88%B0%E5%A8%98%E6%8A%B5%E5%88%B6%E4%BA%8B%E4%BB%B6
<^k^> ⇪ : 盗版舰娘抵制事件 - 萌娘百科 万物皆可萌的百科全书
<onlylove> people manager是什么鬼……
 * onlylove 今天又多知道了个PM
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/427463
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ GRADO 歌德 igrado 后挂式便携耳机 320元（420-100）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<MSErgo4K> bu
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°.
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 这货靠谱？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 为啥不靠谱?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 无码
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: .. ... ....
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 哦，今天还可以领
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 考虑买不买，价格超出预算了
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 320超预算?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 主要是这种两边都有线的耳机很烦
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 这倒是.
<BuMangHuo> 而且后挂式除了发型不乱有别的好处么
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 蛋蛋回不来了
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 为啥回不来了???
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 丢了护照了?
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 没别的好处...
<BuMangHuo> 故意的吧。。。
<BuMangHuo> 申请难民了？
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 大雪
<tryit> freeflying, 纽约？
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 哦...
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 蛋蛋把护照塞马桶里冲走了
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: MSErgo4K 就让留在那边做代购吧
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 靠谱.
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 赞.
<tryit> freeflying, 好方法，申请遣返呢吧，:)
<freeflying> tryit: 无国籍
<freeflying> 没法遣返
<tryit> ...
<O0XX> freeflying: 丢难民营？
<freeflying> tryit: 最早有人干过
<freeflying> O0XX: 妒忌了吧，蛋蛋要拿美国绿卡了
<tryit> freeflying, 真的假的？牛X
<tryit> freeflying, 不是工作满几年才可以的吗
<freeflying> tryit: 好多年前你说你是轮子功成员还能避难
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 买了没有
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 买啥?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 耳机啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我???
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 魅蓝牛逼啊，能装三个系统
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 恩
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 其实是三张皮
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我不买啊... 我有m1, 干嘛买i...
<freeflying> 都是android
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7bf06420gw1eonujrqmkoj20hs0vkmz8.jpg
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 赞.
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 歌德的 SR60, 让我想起了我之前用过的 nokia 1280 手机
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 用那个手机打电话的时候，手机背面的音量比听筒里面大
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: lol~
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: sr60 据说也是这样，正确的使用方式是反过来听
 * O0XX 完了，回不了家了...
<freeflying> O0XX: 你也丢了护照？
<O0XX> freeflying: 没有火车票...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: “叫” 字它总理解错
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你不是开车回家分分钟么
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我得有啊
<MSErgo4K> 中文的语义识别太难了吧?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你的 没
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: M1 还没坏？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 还没呢
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42833
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 改进Linux网络性能
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: M1 没有听过，不知道自己听到的声音大还是旁边的人听到的声音大？
<onlylove_> 带宽已经到了10万兆了么
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 发现这个耳机的另一个好处，上班时候戴别人肯定不会说我败家
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 看照片整个做工跟街上卖十来块的耳机没有区别
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 呵呵呵, 地摊10块钱的耳机, 比这个看上去好多了
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 上班戴耳机？
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 昂
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 赞一个
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 做工感人，完全开放式耳机，挂得耳朵疼
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: lol~
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 以前还行，现在不能一边听歌一边写代码了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 上班不戴耳机, 怎么撑得下来八小时啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你上班用 M1？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: m1赛高啊
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 不需要撑啊，我享受得很
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 播放列表经过旁边同事的评审了吧
<freeflying> O0XX: 买特斯拉开车回家啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不, O0XX 肯定不知道我听得是啥歌.
<O0XX> freeflying: 求赞助
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: m1并不漏音啊.
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 啥
<BuMangHuo> 不漏音？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 对啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我平时听歌, 你能听到吗?
<BuMangHuo> 我看论坛上大家说 igrado 漏音素质跟 m1 一样好啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 能啊，你那边总是恩恩啊啊的，我都不知道你在听什么
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你看, O0XX 根本听不到
<BuMangHuo> .....
<freeflying> O0XX: Elon帮助你‘
<tryit> 肯定是英文rap...
<O0XX> freeflying: 不认识...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 让虚拟助理帮你识别啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 万一以后他叫我恩恩啊啊怎么办？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你这么在乎漏音? 封闭式的, 听音不自然的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你问虚拟助理，这是什么歌，说不定它给你番号
<EricInBj> 问个问题。。。我这儿每次重启完系统登录界面都出不来，需要切换到终端下面重启GDM才行，这是啥毛病啊。  ubuntu 14.10 + gnome 3.12
<EricInBj> 还有就是经常会在锁屏后再想进入系统时，输入密码总也进不去系统，验证密码时间很长，然后说验证失败，
<EricInBj> 重复好几次后才能登录
<MSErgo4K> EricInBj: 第二个问题: 你输入错密码了.
<EricInBj> 没有
<MSErgo4K> 有
<EricInBj> 绝对没有。。。。我的密码很简单。。。
<MSErgo4K> EricInBj: 你的输入法的全角半角之类的?
<EricInBj> 第二个问题出现的概率大概30%
<EricInBj> 第一个问题是100%
<tryit> EricInBj, 给你个一劳永逸的方法
<tryit> EricInBj, 换掉ubuntu。。。
<EricInBj> 听上去不是啥好方法
<EricInBj> 果然
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://item.jd.com/1237656.html?jd_pop=b8aef468-5261-4959-9ef8-dd2ecce37192
<EricInBj> 这个答案太没帮助了
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【威索尼可GR07 classics】威索尼可（VSONIC）GR07 classics 经典版入耳耳机 酒红色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<tryit> EricInBj, 另外一个方法
<BuMangHuo> 这货现在这个价格了？
<tryit> EricInBj, 深入理解ubuntu的每一个构件
<EricInBj> 好吧。。。。。。非常感谢你的建议。
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你不是要大耳机嘛...
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 对啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 那你还看这货..
<tryit> EricInBj, 虽然听起来不靠谱，但是第一个办法绝对可行
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 就看见价格降了好多
<tryit> EricInBj, 换个简单点的，例如debian centos arch gentoo
<MSErgo4K> 威索尼克嘛不是? 这个牌子都带错别字, 假货吧. 山寨.
<MSErgo4K> 康帅博
<MSErgo4K> 可口可笑
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<MSErgo4K> 可嘴可乐
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 丑梁液靠谱
<MSErgo4K> .. ... ....
<EricInBj> 得，我自己再google一会去。
<BuMangHuo> 完全看不出来
<MSErgo4K> EricInBj: 这哪儿google的出来... 你得去看log啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 对了，后挂式这种体位跟戴眼镜冲突不
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不知道啊
<cherrot> 好几个人提交同一个git仓库，怎么保证使用相同的用户组呢。。。
<cherrot> 修改用户主要用户组好像不起作用 还是命令写错了。。
<O0XX> cherrot: hehe
<cherrot> O0XX: 心生畏惧兄 早
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: hehe
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: =。=
 * cherrot 你们让我心生畏惧
<O0XX> cherrot: 你们那还招人不？
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 你们那还招人不？
<cherrot> O0XX: 一直在招人啊
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 快来！
<O0XX> cherrot: 内推有奖金么？
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: jd
<cherrot> O0XX: hr 没说 多少该表示下
<O0XX> cherrot: jd发来
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: jd 发来
<cherrot> O0XX: 我司没有
<O0XX> cherrot: 没有jd?
 * cherrot 一共就50个人 哪有人写这个。。
<O0XX> cherrot: 哪想去咋整？
<tryit> cherrot, 带了有十几个小弟吧？
<O0XX> cherrot, 带了有几十个小弟吧？
 * cherrot http://www.faceplusplus.com.cn/join/ 这算是一份？ 
 * cherrot 你们这群任性壕
<cherrot> O0XX: 邮件给简历不就成了
<O0XX> cherrot: 简历没有相关的怎么办？
<O0XX> cherrot: 你们这职位太高达上了
<cherrot> O0XX: 你想干啥？
<O0XX> cherrot: 找工作啊
<cherrot> O0XX: 我们这还缺一个做饭的 来不
<O0XX> cherrot: 清真食品要不？
<cherrot> O0XX: 要！牛羊肉最爽了
<O0XX> cherrot: 求JD
<cherrot> O0XX: 我口头描述就行了： 做饭好吃，工作踏实，认真负责，长相过得去
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://www.himoca.com/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 摩擦官网
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 是的.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 哇 已经实现了亚
<O0XX> cherrot: 靠，我也就长相高过预期，别的都不会...对了，还有吃得多
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 没, 不是.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 我先体验体验 看能不能摩擦
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 行.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 一起来摩擦
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 算了
<cherrot> android下除了shadowsocks 就没见一个靠谱的代理应用啊  都tm要root root你妹啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 摩擦不行. 职业的太多.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 还是我那个想法好.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 很多人的头像就能看出来是职业的.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 搞搞搞
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 吃什么
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: waimai.baidu?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 可以，我看看都有啥...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 或者小盘鸡?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 外卖呵呵菇?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 可以，满30减10
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 30起送
<BuMangHuo> 我这边的美团好像上两周把钱烧完了
<BuMangHuo> 现在不给减了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • linux密码验证模块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468010 在linux下一些操作需要超级权限，需要输入密码，类似于安装软件时跳出对话框让我们输入密码，请问这个功能是怎么实现的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wpp — 2015-01-27 10:51
<^k^> 新 【腊八节呈献】3D立体软件初尝试——用Blender制作的“3D逻辑思维导图”软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468011 只有饱和的产品，没有饱和的市场。 继PC桌面软件、手机Android软件之后，我猜想"3D立体软件"有可能是下一个热点。 想像一下，就像科幻电影里的“全息3D软件”操作那样
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 老斯基老斯基
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 在一个rpm还没装上的时候怎么看info
<onlylove> 一千只鸭子的杀伤力真TM大
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 对着rpm包问, 你妈贵姓: rpm -qip foo.rpm
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 你在用我帽的distro?
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 老斯基好厉害
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 那是. 我是这个频道里为数不多的红帽员工了
<onlylove_> https://zh.greatfire.org/blog/2015/jan/open-letter-lu-wei-and-cyberspace-administration-china
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的，打不开
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 那怎么你的ip和蛤蟆一样
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 同一台vps
<huntxu> O0XX: 你什么时候可以不unknown
<O0XX> huntxu: 啥？
 * O0XX 饿
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 还没到...
<Paul-shen> hi all
<^k^> Paul-shen:点点点. 11:50 新年快乐 : 21.51天 
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%AD%E5%8D%8E%E4%BA%BA%E6%B0%91%E5%85%B1%E5%92%8C%E5%9B%BD%E5%92%8C%E4%BF%84%E7%BD%97%E6%96%AF%E8%81%94%E9%82%A6%E5%85%B3%E4%BA%8E%E4%B8%AD%E4%BF%84%E5%9B%BD%E7%95%8C%E4%B8%9C%E6%AE%B5%E7%9A%84%E8%A1%A5%E5%85%85%E5%8D%8F%E5%AE%9A
<^k^> ⇪ : 中华人民共和国和俄罗斯联邦关于中俄国界东段的补充协定 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/427691 买买买, 雅马哈.
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Yamaha 雅马哈 PRO 300 High-Fidelity 头戴式耳机 $49.95（约￥380）_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 这比格
<freeflying> chihchun: 什么时候能在魅族上用UT呢
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: smdbm.com 搞起?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你有域名？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 域名空闲的吧
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 域名是大问题吗?
<O0XX> Sorry, smdbm.com is not available.
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 搞搞搞
<freeflying> O0XX: 你说vagrant咋就没炒起来呢
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 投资啊.
<O0XX> freeflying: 那个ruby写的管理虚拟机的？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ...
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 投资啥啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 嗯
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 钱啊.
<MSErgo4K> ruby写的, 一般火不起来
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 你要投资啊
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: RoR前两年老火了
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: ror现在也不算火吧... ... 去v2ex这种都是互联网创业的地方, 100个后端里面有5个是ror就不错了
<MSErgo4K> ror还没python做后端火
<MSErgo4K> 更别说java/php了...
 * O0XX php是最好的语言！
 * MSErgo4K ruby必须死!
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 都golang了？
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: golang趁早死..
<MSErgo4K> ！
<MSErgo4K> !
<freeflying> O0XX: 你试过hiphop的效率没
<O0XX> freeflying: 没，我又不会php...
<O0XX> freeflying: 话说叔你涉猎真广...
 * O0XX 说起来我上学的时候还真搞过2年的php...当时要是坚持下来..啧啧
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗输入法中英文不能切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468013 搜狗输入法无法英文输入，按住shift不切换，鼠标切换过来，输入的还是中文，求助，新手。 统计信息: 发表于 由 啷个哩个啷 — 2015-01-27 12:28
<chihchun> freeflying: UT?
<BuMangHuo> smdbm 啥意思
<lainme> BuMangHuo: 我猜是什么都不买
<BuMangHuo> 什么的板面
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:  这就是作死啊.. https://zh.greatfire.org/blog/2015/jan/open-letter-lu-wei-and-cyberspace-administration-china
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 看了...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 估计都是绿卡了吧?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 应该是已经跟当当在一起了吧
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这群人早就生活在墙外了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 对啊, 所以不算是作死啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 人家早就是外国公民了. Greatfire.org是境外反华组织创办的反华网站
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 中国的网络审查 | GreatFire.org (@ greatfire.org *FROM* Greatfire.org)
<BuMangHuo> 其实看看推上有些人发的内容，有时候觉得真应该不让他们发
<BuMangHuo> 胡说八道，想到啥说啥
<BuMangHuo> 允许都说话，但是胡说的怎么管是个问题吧
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 又有单位看到简历了打电话约面试……
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 约啊
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 中科院下属的什么机构
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 去中科院的话，还是管理层不，是的话就约
<onlylove__> tryit: 去中科院的话，还是管理层不，是的话就约
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 啥管理层啊，只要给足够的钱
<tryit> cc onlylove__
<tryit> 我都要……考虑考虑
<freeflying> chihchun: ubuntu touch?
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 13:16 新年快乐 : 21.45天 
<jlzhang> 有用电驴的朋友吗？
<jlzhang> 我用Mlonkey连不上kad网络了
<jlzhang> 好久没用MLdonkey了
<jlzhang> 最近买了个raspberrypi，搞了个移动硬盘当NAS
<jlzhang> 刚刚装了MLdonkey，导入nods.dat，开了端口，发现死活连不上。
<jlzhang> 是GFW有影响吗？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 一看kk这时间，心里就发慌，nnd还有三周不到又要回家了，又要被问有女朋友没
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 赶紧找个呗. 现在很多女性也愁这个呢.
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 她们是愁，可是她们看不上我呢
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 别着急，等等
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 总有能看的上你的.
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 擦，当年在家上班天天催，受不了窜出来两年了
<leemeng0x61> on
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1850153/
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 新年打脸歌版小苹果（唱给那些讨人嫌的亲戚哈哈~~ - 哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<leemeng0x61> onlylove, 有娃没?
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 看到美国啥靠谱得网站，来抄袭比较靠谱
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 哦，不，快三年了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 给他们放这个
<jlzhang> Kademlia Connectivity: NOT enough online peers ,there maybe a problem with incoming udp packets
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: youporn
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我司放不了视频，不过看标题……
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 别的都不好抄袭
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 爹妈估计不怎么问了
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 这个是啥
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我爸从来不问
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 别人问你就说，现在结婚差点点儿钱，你借我点呗
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我得说女方要在北京买房
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 都porn了.. 还能是啥...
<BuMangHuo> 问工作就说，现在钱好少，你借我点呗
<BuMangHuo> 保你下次没人问
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: +1
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 和长辈不好这样的，同辈谁关心这个
<BuMangHuo> 过年回家家里亲戚虽然是好意，但是还是很烦
<BuMangHuo> 开口三句话就问结婚不，工资多少
<BuMangHuo> 然后最后一句绝杀“哎呀今年又胖了啊！"
<BuMangHuo> 擦
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 可怜的娃
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 没事看kickstarter, 有靠谱的咱立马抄了
<BuMangHuo> 就算知道问的是人好意，也很不舒服
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 恩...
<onlylove_> freeflying: 候总要创业啦？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 那种路人亲戚问的，直接就用我说的办法给顶回去
<freeflying> onlylove_: 你有钱投资不
<MSErgo4K> 今天rh的人都没怎么来啊?
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 什么村里的啊，还有那些不着边的，他们问你期末考了第几名其实就是为了让你问她，然后她告诉你她儿子年纪第二的
<onlylove_> freeflying: 我等你拉我入伙分期权……
<BuMangHuo> freeflying: 求入伙分期权
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 求入伙分期权
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 哦，没人这么问我，当年我小学的时候都是第一的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 问我属于自讨没趣
<freeflying> onlylove_: BuMangHuo MSErgo4K 好说，期权一定给足
 * MSErgo4K <- 小学各种不写作业被老师骂... 从没拿过双百.
<freeflying> 台式机上跑esxi有人干过没
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我是真烦那些，跟他们没什么关系，问那么多
<onlylove_> freeflying: 老实说，台式机资源少……
<BuMangHuo> 马蛋的，哥没妹子他们也不帮忙给约
<onlylove_> freeflying: 不建议玩，如果要跑，最多仨
<freeflying> onlylove_: 仨已经足够了吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我现在挺惨的，我们这辈儿比我年长的哥哥姐姐们都结婚了
<onlylove_> freeflying: 最要命的是，管理起来麻烦
<freeflying> onlylove_: 8G的内存少了点，得加个8G好点
<onlylove_> freeflying: 当然你可以在另一台机器上用客户端
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我TM就不说我外甥都快结婚了
<freeflying> vmware的网站下载要注册，麻烦
<freeflying> 谁有百度云盘共享我个
<onlylove_> freeflying: 之前我在vmware的时候你不要……
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我已经想好了，就说有妹子，现在就差钱买房
<jlzhang> 搞了个断头档，好了～～～
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: office 365家庭版比较值啊，1T的onedrive
<freeflying> onlylove_: 没想到啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 用不到啊.
<jlzhang> 谢谢大家
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 其实还有更狠的着你要学习不
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 做人留一线
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 你照片存哪儿了啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 日后好想见啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 我压根儿就不拍...
<onlylove_> 靠，搜狗什么破输入法
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不是不是，这不是致命的着
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 日后好想见啊   哈哈哈哈哈
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 转身你就问他们家孩子，期末考试考怎么样啊，年纪第几啊，想考哪个大学啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 要命的是，我的同辈已经没有单身狗了好像
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 有没有早恋啊? 初中还是高中送去美国读书啊?
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 好顶赞
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 问完之后你就拼命吹自己，然后你出门之后他们家的家庭战争就开始了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 这样不好，遭记恨的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我之前一直是受害者
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我到现在记恨一个biatch
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那个贱女人一直在我妈那嚼舌头
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 你不能再沉默下去了, 你不是弱者, 要反击!
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 每次我家里吵架都是因为那个婊子
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 有个街坊，他儿子每次各种试，如果没考过，就说差一分，如果考过了，就说是第一名
<O0XX> freeflying: http://www.v2ex.com/t/164144#reply5
<^k^> ⇪ w: [北京/Remote] Docker Distro, 招 Kernel (BootLoader, ELF, BIOS, Device)工程师 - V2EX
<O0XX> freeflying: 看出来没？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 偏偏我妈还对那婊子挺敬仰，觉得她家日子过得比我家强，说的都是真话
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 地炫耀小孩党就更好办了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 擦，如果是炫耀小孩还好说
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 核心就是“捧杀丫”
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 丫的说我
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你孩子还没工作啊，还没找媳妇啊，BALABALa
<BuMangHuo> .......
<BuMangHuo> 额
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 害回去啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 当着小孩的面，说“哎呀，现在北京人像你这么聪明的小孩人大人都给买的钢琴让学”
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: "哎呀，这孩子真聪明，不报个XXX班可惜了“
<onlylove_> 擦……又掉线了
<onlylove_> 我得找个不掉线的公司先
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: “孩子学习这么用功，为什么不买个 ipad，这个有很多软件能帮助提高学习成绩”
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: ipad太轻量级了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我刚说钢琴你丫掉线了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 钢琴啊，好主意
<MSErgo4K> <BuMangHuo> onlylove: 害回去啊
<MSErgo4K> <BuMangHuo> onlylove: 当着小孩的面，说“哎呀，现在北京人像你这么聪明的小孩人大人都给买的钢琴让学”
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 钢琴是毁大人钱包， ipad 让丫小孩天天打游戏
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 钢琴不够的... cc onlylove_
<MSErgo4K> 架子鼓
<MSErgo4K> 一练起来, 全家神经衰弱
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 架子鼓不好直接提，得创造话题啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 这倒是.
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 比如他们家小孩砸东西，你就边夸奖边说架子鼓的事儿了
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 说成功架子鼓, 你就完成人生目标了.
 * MSErgo4K 架子鼓毁全家啊
 * onlylove 伤心了，不聊了，去写代码
<BuMangHuo> 主要让他相信学这个能成名
<onlylove> 我又掉了……
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你去修网络吧，我再想想更毒的招
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 没的修，估计是设备容量不够
<O0XX> onlylove: 开个arp攻击，大家一起掉
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 拔同事网线. 然后设备容量就够了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 对，赶快处理
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 错过今天的好点子，你又悔恨一年
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 比起这些，我更关心怎么找妹子
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 智慧的白老板帮忙出两招
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 那说明你受到的伤害真不够深
<O0XX> onlylove__: 多跟男同事男朋友接触
<O0XX> onlylove__: 慢慢的你就不关心找妹纸了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 买个好显卡的机器，然后学学 dota？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 弄个znc吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 和 O0XX 的方法综合起来就是多和男朋友打 dota
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我机器开dota没问题……
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不过那东西玩不来
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • clementine是换新地址新开发者新网站还是开发者不玩了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468015 怀念用clementine开着雨声入睡的每一个夜晚 有人用这款音乐播放器么？我觉得这是我用过最棒的音乐软件了 查了下whois信息clementine-player.org的域名2018年才到期啊。 谁能介绍点
<^k^>  ─> 相关情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 canaan — 2015-01-27 13:44
<BuMangHuo> 学啊
<BuMangHuo> 慢慢你就喜欢上了
 * O0XX 求指导断句
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不……我玩不来的原因是，不怕神一样的对手，就怕猪一样的队友
 * MSErgo4K 我在dota里从来都是猪队友...
 * MSErgo4K 经常选medusa然后一个人去farm, 然后发现队友都赢了, 我还没出装备呢...
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 看到了吧
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 这样的，还算好的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 还没卖队友，只是自己出去玩
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 送人头让对手升级什么的，还有卖队友这种
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 也好啊，你可以去里面寻找一下自信
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 边玩去
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 那你不送，还好了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 最烦第六人
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 交行溢存款有 50 块整，最方便的拿出来的办法是啥
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 狂送
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 你这种属于人畜无害的
<BuMangHuo> 充话费好像算不整
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 套现
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: lol~
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 套 P， 拿出来然后销
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 套50啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 柜台排队慢
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 网套
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 咋搞
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你问我？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 靠，溢存款啊，啥叫套
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 溢存款一样套
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 等于自己给你涨了50额度
 * onlylove_ 掉坑里爬不出了
<nyfair> 诸君，我准备花2000买件网游装备，你们快来打醒我
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 买吧, 1, 你有钱. 2, 你喜欢. 为何不买?
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 一天班白上了啊
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 一天而已啊
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 但是网游装备让你开心不止一天啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 啥
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 办公司啥味道？
<freeflying> O
<O0XX> freeflying: 他们在找搞BIOS和UEFI的人...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 炒瓜子 + 花露水.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 赞～～～新口味，没吃过
<freeflying> O0XX: 还是上次那家？
<O0XX> freeflying: 对
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 应该是歪果仁的香水?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你要去?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 啥？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: duneos
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 不去
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 就因为那些人在v2ex上没有回复你指正的typo?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 毛...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: lol~
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: elf efi?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你说那个地方并列的是不是部队？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 不对
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我不晓得啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ELF怎么和bootloader，BIOS并列..
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我这个强迫症忍不了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: lol~ 但是人家没有鸟你啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 不管了...反正我就是觉得写错了。。。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不能忍啊! 去跟他们撕逼去啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个可以忍
<nyfair> MSErgo4K: 刚给我妈买了个魅蓝，没钱啊
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: 你买的是meilan Note
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 我打算搞个能装3个系统的
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 啥?
<MSErgo4K> 鸡头?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 鸡头都可以装系统了？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 鸡头本来就是个完整的软硬件一体的系统啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我是说可以另外装？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 那我就不知道了
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 魅族要出的那个啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 哦. .. ...
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 不都是android?
<metalbrick> 我在豆瓣上面好几年前回的贴中间提到VPN的全部被系统删除了
<metalbrick> 自我阉割也太丧心病狂了
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 用ubuntu是情怀啊
<taozhijiang> MSErgo4K: 锤子
<tryit> metalbrick, 习惯了就好
<tryit> metalbrick, 我现在搜索用aol.com，其它的挂vpn
<alvin_rxg> Title: AOL - News, Sports, Weather, Entertainment, Local & Lifestyle (@ aol.com)
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0jw1eoo26yko3zj20cj0m8dgg.jpg
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 开会还刷图....
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 看过了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 这价位好高啊
 * qiao 色大象现在是哪个 name ？
<freeflying> qiao: 你说请客，马上就知道了
 * qiao 色大象，王老板要请客吃饭  cc wangli 
<iMadper> qiao, 我不去
<qiao> iMadper: 瞬间就到了。。
<BuMangHuo> 猫猫党上线了？
<iMadper> qiao, 你请的怎么变成wangli请了
<BuMangHuo> qiao: iMadper 在哪里请啊
<qiao> iMadper: 王老板现在混的风声水起的。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo, 不要告诉他 qiao 真相
 * O0XX 啥，有人请客？
 * O0XX 带外人不？
<jusss> onlylove__: bla
<jusss> 下午好
<onlylove__> jusss: 你喵的，我不是kk
<abc_> jusss, 请客
<jiero> yahaha 还是竖着屏幕好呀。
 * BuMangHuo 没有能竖起来的显示器
<BuMangHuo> 还是 4：3 的屏幕好吧
 * palomino|working 有俩27寸能竖起来的...
<palomino|working> 看漫画可爽了
<BuMangHuo> ^^^
<BuMangHuo> 来一发帽子
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> what do \u want
<BuMangHuo> 我今天帮助扎西处理一下破马
<palomino|working> ......
<taozhijiang> yuelai
<PanicXie> qiao: 发你们 we are hiring的邮件给我啊
<BuMangHuo> 谢潘停？
<BuMangHuo> PanicXie: https://github.com/redguardtoo/emacs.d/blob/master/lisp/init-evil.el 这里面怎么加一条，在 mu4e 里面别启用 evil
<BuMangHuo> cc O0XX ^^
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，听说你又秀装备了
<PanicXie> BuMangHuo: 我看看.
<palomino|working> 没有...
<palomino|working> 可秀的装备还没来。。
<PanicXie> BuMangHuo: 你要在mu4e里面添加啊. 不能再evil里面添加吧?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 俩能竖起来的27还不行啊
<BuMangHuo> PanicXie: 应该都可以
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你在用evil?
<palomino|working> 第三个才是关键 onlylove
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 恩啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 能竖起来的5K？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 拉出去烧死..
<BuMangHuo> 来 op 给我吧
<palomino|working> yeah onlylove
<O0XX> PanicXie: 看你了
<BuMangHuo> cc palomino|working
<BuMangHuo> cc PanicXie
<PanicXie> BuMangHuo: (evil-mode 1)   这个里面已经全局开了啊
<BuMangHuo> PanicXie: 然后里面有关的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你看，土豪马的装备
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 能竖起来的5K
<O0XX> PanicXie: 帽子
<PanicXie> O0XX: 改了op的函数, 改错了... 等改好了给你.
<PanicXie> BuMangHuo: tl;dr
<O0XX> PanicXie: ...
<O0XX> PanicXie: 黄花菜也凉了啊
<PanicXie> O0XX: 昂, 我改了之后没试过..
<BuMangHuo> ?
<kandu> \u: 写 top down parser 的话。将左递归文法消除环和ϵ后再消除左递归转换成等价文法再写；或是 parse 过程中进行 shuntingYard. 哪种做法比较普遍？
<BuMangHuo> PanicXie: (evil-set-initial-state 'mu4e-main-mode 'emacs)
<PanicXie> BuMangHuo: 这个是啥?
<PanicXie> BuMangHuo: 不知道evil的函数都是啥啊... 没用过啊
<BuMangHuo> PanicXie: 用这个在 mu4e 里面关闭 evil，nnd， mu4e 有三个 mode
<BuMangHuo> main, header, view
<PanicXie> BuMangHuo: 对. ... ....
<BuMangHuo> 是不是写邮件的时候还有一个 mode
<kandu> \u: 前者的话，转换后的文法变得很细碎，不如原本的直观。后者的话, parse 过程中还得传递 shunting yard 用到的栈，根据输入做 reduce. parser 看起来有点混杂。  或者有其他比较好的做法么?
<BuMangHuo> PanicXie: https://searchcode.com/ 这网站不错唉
<BuMangHuo> 很适合我这样的伸手党，搜 mu4e disable evil 直接来配置
<PanicXie> BuMangHuo: 赞!
<BuMangHuo> PanicXie: 乃们用 emacsclient 么 cc O0XX
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我用啊
<PanicXie> BuMangHuo: 以前用, 后来用
<BuMangHuo> 这货有啥好处哇
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 有了比没有好
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 原来 emacsclient 打开的文件还是在开了 server 的那个  emacs 里面
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我一直会跟 vim 一样开一个新的 emacs 窗口
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 看来还是有用的吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 那这样的话，为什么不直接在 emacs 里面打开新的文件呢
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你可以试试 emacsclient -t 和emacsclient -w
<BuMangHuo> 在别的地方打开，还是得到之前那个窗口不是
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 错了,-c
<O0XX> -t 和-c
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 哎， -t 这个靠谱
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 赞
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这个东西的好处是启动快
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 坏处是如果你启动的时候没有xwindow， 那就不会加载界面设
<O0XX> ç½®
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 即便你后面再启动也不会加载
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我本来就是用的 emacs -nw
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你居然不用x下的emacs...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 异端
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 字体问题
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 一直没有中英文能完美配合的字体
<BuMangHuo> 干脆这样绕过
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 用我现在这个
<BuMangHuo> 啥
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: "YaHei Consolas Hybrid"
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu安装到USB的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468017 请问，如果要安装Ubuntu到U盘上，需要哪些步骤啊？为啥我按照论坛上的弄了。木有反应啊？求弄过的大神帮助啊，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 pinkie.li — 2015-01-27 16:37
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我用的这个自体还算不错..
<taozhijiang> 什么字体
<taozhijiang> wenquanyi
<kandu> \u: 那 shuntingYard 本来用来转中缀到后缀。不过，把输出过程改为 reduce, 直接能形成 ast, 所以也用了试试
<jusss> BuMangHuo: emacsclient -t用不了X的剪切板
<jusss> 除非价格xsel什么的程序
<jusss> 而且emacsclient无法指定geometry，emacs可以，如果用t的话就不有管了，但是t用不了剪切板
 * tryit 哪位帮忙下载个文件，快崩溃了，折腾了半个小时了
<jusss> 用-c可以用X的剪切板，但是emacsclient没有geometry
 * tryit http://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/downloads/binary/atlassian-jira-6.3.13-x64.exe
<jusss> tryit: 什么文件，多大
<tryit> 270多M jusss
<jusss> tryit: 我这网速每秒10几kB，爱莫能助
<tryit> 挂上vpn还不能下载……太崩溃了
<chongwish> tryit: 项目管理软件？
<jusss> tryit: 百度云盘
<tryit> chongwish, 恩
<jusss> tryit: 或360云盘试试
<PanicXie> tryit: 三分钟之后下载完成.
<tryit> jusss, 多谢
<tryit> PanicXie, thx
<chongwish> tryit:免费的吗？
<PanicXie> tryit: 怎么给你??? 放baidu pan?
<tryit> PanicXie, 好，谢谢了
<tryit> PanicXie, 我用baiduyun离线下载，失败
<PanicXie> tryit: :-)
<PanicXie> tryit: 你需要个好的翻墙工具. 比如 O0XX 写的 fwall. 我就是用这个下载的. :-)
<tryit> PanicXie, 加你好友了，开会，随后联系你，多谢
<tryit> PanicXie, .
<PanicXie> tryit: :-)
<tryit> PanicXie, vpn都不行……
<tryit> O0XX, 牛X
<O0XX> tryit: jira。。。
<O0XX> tryit: 你居然用这东西...
<tryit> O0XX, 恩
<tryit> O0XX, 公司让用
<tryit> O0XX, 杂了
<O0XX> tryit: 没事，RD被各种繁杂事情困扰之神器
<tryit> O0XX, ……
<tryit> O0XX, 试试吧
<tryit> O0XX, 不行再换
<chongwish> tryit:如你名
<tryit> chongwish, 嘿嘿
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 主要是宽度对齐的问题啊
<PanicXie> O0XX: 呵呵... tcms?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 设置成中文字体正好是英文的2倍宽度的话，中文就特别大
<tryit> PanicXie, 谢谢了，我找了个韩语的网站，有下载链接
<PanicXie> tryit: 赞.
<tryit> PanicXie, 可以正常下载
<PanicXie> tryit: 那我不上传了就
<tryit> PanicXie, en :)
<onlylove__> 擦，年度自评，丫丫的是不是还有互评和经理评分
<PanicXie> onlylove__: 是啊, 肯定有啊
<jusss> O0XX: erc怎么设置声音通知
<O0XX> PanicXie: ^^^
<tryit> PanicXie, 靠，你……马甲真多啊
<PanicXie> tryit: 昂, 多得很.
<PanicXie> tryit: 我只改nick, 不改realname, 已经很厚道了
<tryit> PanicXie, 我说这个新人怎么这么活跃今天……
<tryit> PanicXie, .
<BuMangHuo> 是在说 unknown 的某人么
 * O0XX 啥？
<onlylove_> 猜都猜得出
 * onlylove_ 等明年年终，不给力准备跑路
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 还得等1年
<PanicXie> 一般不都是前一秒不给力, 后一秒就得跑嘛?
<onlylove> 就这渣渣网和洗手间不禁烟，就够我炒老板鱿鱼了
<PanicXie> onlylove: 我一天都忍不了啊
<PanicXie> onlylove: 当然, 要是能给我20w一年的话, 我可以忍几个月
<chongwish> PanicXie: 跟老板说：来决斗，谁输谁走人
<palomino|working> 区区20w就折腰了? 在哪儿，我也去
<PanicXie> palomino|working: 我说的是一年, 不是一个月!
<palomino|working> 哦...
<palomino|working> 20w一年也比我现在多了。。
<PanicXie> palomino|working: ... 你是土豪马的秘书吧?
<PanicXie> palomino|working: 土豪马给你那么点儿工作?
<PanicXie> 工资
<palomino|working> 我要是雇秘书给的还得少。。。
<chongwish> palomino|working:壕，你是不是把钱都给员工了……
<nyfair> onlylove: 干脆玩剑3赚钱吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 剑三倒闭了咋办
<onlylove> nyfair: 这游戏已经5年了
<nyfair> onlylove: 大话西游
<onlylove> nyfair: 目前靠剑三赚钱的，就新盛
<onlylove> nyfair: 那群人是没日没夜的玩
<onlylove> nyfair: 我还想过正常人的日子
<nyfair> onlylove: 写外挂
<onlylove> nyfair: PVP代打的话，早晚被封
<onlylove> nyfair: 你有多少号可以被封，如果你要写挂
<O0XX> nyfair: 写外挂吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在的挂估计都和官方有关系
<chongwish> onlylove:终于来个真相的了
<chongwish> onlylove:员工搞外挂的几率估计不低
<onlylove> chongwish: 这有毛好真相的
 * O0XX 都是老死机啊
<onlylove> chongwish: 但是人说了，员工参与挂开除啊
<onlylove> chongwish: 这不是典型的吃里扒外么，腐败啊
<chongwish> onlylove: 然后呢
<onlylove> 渣渣flash又把firefox搞崩溃了
<onlylove> 才12个标签而已
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:45
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • zsh 怎么alias在命令最后面的部分？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468020 Code: matlab -nosplash -nodisplay < something.m | tail -n +11 我当然是希望alias以后只制定something.m就好了，类似 Code: matlab-run something.m 就可以用了 这个怎么做呢？ PS. 我试过新建一个sh, 类似 Code: #!/bin/sh ma
<O0XX> freeflying: https://www.apm.com/products/data-center/x-gene-family/x-c1-development-kits/
<^k^> ⇪ : X-C1 Development Kits | AppliedMicro
<anti-unix> julia 编程语言 运行速度是c的数倍
<anti-unix> 大家可以研究研究
<anti-unix> hello?
<freeflying> O0XX: 这个不错啊
<O0XX> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个真不错
<O0XX> freeflying: arm自己还出了一个，不过貌似买不到
<O0XX> freeflying:juno
<O0XX> freeflying: http://www.arm.com/zh/products/tools/development-boards/versatile-express/juno-arm-development-platform.php?intcid=TopNaviR27937
<freeflying> O0XX: juno一块要5000USD
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<O0XX> freeflying: 那算了...
<freeflying> O0XX: apm的板子不知道什么价位
<O0XX> freeflying: 貌似国内还买不到
<freeflying> O0XX: 至少在500刀以上
<O0XX> freeflying: 太贵了..
<O0XX> freeflying: https://www.apm.com/products/data-center/x-gene-family/x-c1-development-kits/x-c1-development-kit-basic/
<^k^> ⇪ : X-C1 Development Kit Basic | AppliedMicro
<O0XX> freeflying: basic的就1400+
<O0XX> freeflying: 太贵了
<freeflying> O0XX: 这些板子没量，所以不会便宜的
<O0XX> freeflying: 还说买一块玩...太贵了
<freeflying> O0XX: 过几个月可能会有便宜的服务器上面的板子卖
<O0XX> freeflying: 那个plus居然要2400+
<jusss> gi
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 18:11 新年快乐 : 21.24天 
<jusss> HI
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 18:24 新年快乐 : 21.23天 
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 18:24 新年快乐 : 21.23天 
<jusss> bla
<hoxily> jusss: ping
<asaka> buffer
<luzhangjoke> 有人吗
<sevk> luzhangjoke:点点点.  19:35
<asaka> sorry ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 密码要记住 : 有一次,一个客户输密码输了N遍,最后终于对了,我同事是位大姐,就对客户说:"密码可不能忘,忘了就麻烦了,今天晚上回家别看电视,把它背熟了。"
<tracyone1> ==!
<eve_ouyang> ...
<gebjgd> eve_ouyang, 你老婆又打你了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 俺想知道为什么14.10桌面版要把藏语和维语和汉语单独分开，请解释下？原因！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468021 俺想知道为什么14.10桌面版要把藏语和维语和汉语单独分开，请解释下？原因！！！ 这是什么意思？ 好像没看到把美国分成几十个州啊？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 41723313 — 2015-01-27 20:49
<eve_ouyang> gebjgd: = =!貌似我没说过我老婆打我吧...
<gebjgd> eve_ouyang, 不用你说 我们都知道
<eve_ouyang> gebjgd: 人家说,怕老婆会发达,难怪我那么穷
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<jusss> Freebuilder: .
<Freebuilder> jusss, .
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你用emacs吗
<Freebuilder> jusss, 不用
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你用什么操作系统呢
<jusss> Freebuilder: 除了osx win bsd linux dos还有别的什么操作系统吗
<Freebuilder> jusss, Debian
<onlylove> jusss: vxworks
<onlylove> jusss: 还有很多你不知道的东西
<jusss`> emacsclient -t启动速度就是快，
<jusss`> 使用xsel解决了emacs tty下访问x的剪切板的问题
<^k^> 新 Mint • 求问No supported Python (2.4 / 2.6 / 2.7) version available.？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468022 终端第一行出现No supported Python (2.4 / 2.6 / 2.7) version available.是怎么回事？ 求问，好像也没什么影响，但是看着不爽 统计信息: 发表于 由 风动帆起 — 2015-01-27 22:36
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss`> hi
<^k^> jusss`:点点点. 22:56 新年快乐 : 21.04天 
<jusss> onlylove: vxworks是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在对emacs真实又爱又恨
<onlylove> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=23VEqchOJI92DGCikyVQbxhIP4oy--tVAuWjMCdWcrm-jpOaojT8zeB17dKjeDdvwqVl4FLihtD2kmziDXQTSK
<^k^> ⇪ : vxworks_百度百科
<onlylove> jusss: 知道windriver不
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 又爱又恨啊，来我vim吧
<onlylove> jusss: 原来有个风河的外包，我没去
<jusss> onlylove: 不，vim的按键设计反人类
<onlylove> jusss: 现在想想，外包什么的，真TM坑，被剥削两次，还要和别人干一样的活
<jusss> onlylove: 哪有我大emacs符合人类思维，
<jiero> onlylove jusss  现在vps选什么服务好？
<jiero> 做 shadowsocks
<jusss> jiero: linode
<onlylove> jusss: 那你就又爱又恨吧
<onlylove> jiero: 最近网信办下大力度搞这个
<jusss> jiero: shadowsocks如果是debian就py, 如果是倒霉的arch或win就node.js吧
<jusss> onlylove: node.js是一门啥语言呀
<onlylove> jusss: 怎么把node.js说的如此不堪
<onlylove> jusss: node.js不就是java scripts么
<jusss> onlylove: shadowsocks的win和arch就是node.js, android竟然是scala
<jusss> onlylove: 其实我一点不懂
<onlylove> jusss: 我看过一点介绍，好像是跑在服务器端的java scripts
<onlylove> jusss: 之前js都是跑在客户端的
<jusss> onlylove: 打算明天继续postfix然后就看看scala clojure ocaml这些据说是次世代的语言
<jiero> onlylove jusss  噢。那现在最好的难道还是直接 ssh？
<jusss> jiero: ssh 3分钟一断
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以继续lisp
<jusss> jiero: gf-w能分析出来包是ssh，因为协议问题
<jusss> onlylove: lisp，怎么说呢，自己玩挺好的，但是没人和你一起玩
<jusss> onlylove: 所以都说lisp适合一个人玩，没有见过有人组团玩lisp的
<jusss> onlylove: 我在android上能玩python3 因为有sl4a
<onlylove> jusss: colujure不也是函数么
<onlylove> jusss: 还要haskell
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，可是clojure是java上的，容易垮平台
<jusss> onlylove: scala也可以生产java代码
<jusss> onlylove: 还有各种设备上都跑着python,因为py实在太普遍了，所以我才看看
<jiero> jusss:  三分钟一断是什么？我这里没有
<jusss> onlylove: 我想给android上写点东东，但是又不会java也不想学java，就学了点python然后就可以在pc android上都快乐的玩耍了
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是继续mit scheme吧
<jusss> onlylove: scheme怎么说呢，任何一个lisp解释器都是一门lisp方言，scheme得标准制定的太少，还有cl
<jusss> jiero: 你连的是国外的ssh ?
<jiero> jusss: 是呀。
<jusss> jiero: 我这连美国的不用3分钟就断了，
<jusss> jiero: 你那的网既然没问题就用ssh吧，
<jusss> onlylove: 整天看大牛在这整天吹各种语言的牛x特性，痒痒呀
<jiero> jusss: 噢。其实也是有问题的。youtube过会儿就不动了~
<jusss> onlylove: 尤其是kandu和\q整天ocaml
<jusss> onlylove: 还有imad***和hamo整天go
<onlylove> jusss: 我建议你还是好好学C吧
<jusss> jiero: 那你换成shadowsocks吧，我这连好几个小时也没事
<jusss> jiero: 配置也极其简单，就是一个json文件
<onlylove> jusss: 或者去学数据结构
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在感觉早早到一个瓶颈了，
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 你离瓶颈还远着呢
<jusss> onlylove: 我是在讲我停步不前好久了
<onlylove> jusss: 你只是看他们整天这个好那个好，当了个花心萝卜而已
<jiero> 好吧。 jusss 我试试，谢谢。
<jusss> onlylove: 各种语言各种特性，真的很赞
<jusss> onlylove: 不过现在还没搞明白oop
<jusss> onlylove: 面向对象 面向过程 命令式 函数式 还有meta language的面向语言
<onlylove> jusss:  c lisp python/perl
<onlylove> jusss: 这三种你弄明白没
<jusss> onlylove: c lisp python
<onlylove> jusss: 来，讲下C的结构体和union的区别
<jusss> onlylove: c是面向对象和命令式 lisp是面向语言 python是面向对象
<jusss> onlylove: 从来不用结构体和链表
<onlylove> jusss: 一边玩去
<jusss> onlylove: 因为没有用到的机会
<onlylove> jusss: 你要不买个香蕉派之类的玩吧
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.vaikan.com/guangdong-programmer-at-california/
<^k^> ⇪ : 广东程序员在加利福尼亚 | 外刊IT评论
<jusss> onlylove: arm ?
<onlylove> jusss: arm
<jusss> onlylove: arm玩啥
<onlylove> jusss: 太多了
<jusss> onlylove: ...随便说个
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道那东西为啥叫开发板不？
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 现在火热热的物联网啊
<onlylove> jusss: 多好的开发方向
<jusss> onlylove: 现在Intel不是也插进来了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不看好伽利略，太贵
<onlylove> jusss: 你想想当初树莓派的初衷是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 忘了
<onlylove> jusss: 你就不知道吧
<jusss> onlylove: 被你发现了
<onlylove> jusss: 为学生计算机编程教育设计的一种卡片式电脑
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，好先进
<jusss> onlylove: 和我现在看的美剧奔腾年代差不多，上个世纪70年代的人憧憬现在的计算机长啥样
<jusss> onlylove: 我有时候好想有一台超高配置的11寸小本本
<onlylove> jusss: acer s7
<onlylove> jusss: 或者sony pro11
<onlylove> jusss: 提醒你下，acer那机器键盘反人类
<jusss> onlylove: 要超薄超轻
<onlylove> jusss: 这俩你搜下就知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 没有一个超过1kg的
<jusss> onlylove: 我想尝试那个新出的12寸mba
<jusss> onlylove: 据说有点重
<jusss> 而且没了esc键，哈哈
<jusss> onlylove: 你什么时候回家的火车？年后还去北京吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> acer s7要1w 而且i7对我来说配置太高了
<onlylove> jusss: 项目经理说要好好培养我，天知道弦外之音是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，你不是说要超高配置么
<jusss> sony pro11竟然要8k
<jusss> 我还不如直接买苹果呢，
<onlylove> jusss: 超高配置 11寸
<jusss> onlylove: 我说的超高配置就是i3啦
<onlylove> jusss: 苹果目前没11寸产品，索尼重量秒杀苹果
<onlylove> jusss: 你买mba吧
<jusss> onlylove: 有，mba
<onlylove> jusss: 好像i3的就6K多
<jusss> onlylove: 899美元
<onlylove> jusss: 我卖苹果电脑的时候，苹果就13和15的
<jusss> onlylove: 这直接美元能便宜不少呢
<onlylove> jusss: 美亚有卖么
<onlylove> jusss: 那就美亚呗
<jusss> onlylove: 美亚网站三
<jusss> 是
<jusss> onlylove: 睡觉去了，晚安
<FrankLv> 用U盘装了14.04，结果启动卡住了，grub在u盘上 但是奇怪插了U盘也启动不了
<FrankLv> 没事了，再选择U盘启动就自动启动进系统了
<userr> 您好
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> knownbad: cleamoon_ cleamoon whatsim看到了么
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-28
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Warzone巨坑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468027 所谓Linux下的红警，目前在软件中心的3.1.1 rc x已经被官网停止支持了，3.1.2编译又有各种问题，提示需要安装theora死活装不上，说要libogg,ogg又已经安装，求大神打包3.1.2 deb包或者提供安装方法！谢谢 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 1287739555 — 2015-01-28 0:06
<stardiviner> iwwi: girl body
<stardiviner> girl boy
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • KDE Connect 可以連接 Linux (包含 Ubuntu) 與 Android/Blackberry 裝置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468028 http://www.noobslab.com/2015/01/connect ... .html#more Connect Your Android Device To Your Ubuntu Using "KDE Connect" KDE Connect allows your device to communicate between your Linux and Android/Blackberry devices. 安裝 sudo a
<^k^>  ─> dd-apt-repository ppa:vikoadi/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install indicator-kdeconnect kdeconnect 開機 自動啟動 cp / …
<anti-unix> helloooooooooo
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • noto sans 字体的bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468029 谷歌和adobe共同开发的noto sans 字体有些bug。 现在有更新版本了吗？ ubuntu 14.10 系统应该怎么升级？ 比如 复制的《复》。（如图） 统计信息: 发表于 由 clkim — 2015-01-28 9:39
<blu10ph_> 请问Boxes 如何访问 RDP协议的桌面?~
<eve_ouyang> orz, 今天shadowsocks 竟然开始 connect reset
<tracyone> 呵呵
<tracyone> 节哀
<anti-unix> 用ssh吧 骚年
<tracyone> ssh怎么用
<anti-unix> 所有的vpn都即将失效
<tracyone> 胡说
<anti-unix> 不胡说
<tracyone> 提供VPN的网站一部分是在国内备案的
<tracyone> 你以为
<anti-unix> 我是说没备案的
<tracyone> 就是政府机构，商业公司需要VPN
<anti-unix> 你以为/
<eve_ouyang>  lol, 我们都是屁民
<anti-unix> ssh 用法很简单
<anti-unix> -D 加端口号
<anti-unix> 屁民万岁
<tracyone> 不懂，继续用VPN~
<sennn> it's me
<sennn> here
<sennn> guess what
<onlylove_> 你们别想ssh了，ssh经常断的
<onlylove_> 墙早知道怎么对付ssh了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 12.04 怎么装QQ啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468030 ubuntu 12.04 怎么装QQ啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hopefulness — 2015-01-28 10:07
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 早, 李老板
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 十点半, 我抓到证据了
<tryit> PanicLog, QiongMangHuo 早……
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 麻烦你了, 别人测也行啊
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 啥证据? 我来了之后先工作后上irc的证据?
<sennn> 我是讀心人
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 测啥?
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 看我给你发的邮件
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 事情是这样, 我发了patch, maintainer说他之前就解了, 然后我发现他的patch包含三个bug, 然后他重新写了让我review
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 我看了.
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 重点是, 我的patch还是没被收, nnnnd
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 那你review个毛. 直接reject啊 nak
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 开苞啊
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 他重新写了的patch啊
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 不收你的patch, 然后还敢自己写? 果断nak!
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 哪个邮件列表? 我去帮你nak去!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 开包? 你在说啥...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 发错人了..
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: ... -usb
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 行, 我这就去说我不喜欢这个patch去
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: PanicLog的妹纸来了，我让他果断开苞
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 别闹
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 肯定早就...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你出门左转戒色吧啊!!!!!!!!
<mingsu> ?
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 可有安装版的win7?
<freeflying> PanicLog: www.zgkym.com
<PanicLog> freeflying: zgbnm.com
<freeflying> PanicLog: 注册不到了貌似
<PanicLog> O0XX: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3541606646  学习学习
<^k^> PanicLog: ⇪ 已经成功戒掉夹腿，从内心根除掉这了这个魔鬼_女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<PanicLog> freeflying: 你说域名啊?
<freeflying> PanicLog: 是啊
<PanicLog> freeflying: 没意思, 推荐别人买东西的网站太多了.
<PanicLog> freeflying: 要做就做拔草网站.
<PanicLog> O0XX: 你要每天在戒色吧看三个小时的帖子, 以此反省自身.
<O0XX> PanicLog: 我今年27而头发少到盖不住头皮，在这里真心忏悔，并把自己的经验共享给各位，希望头发多长点可以漂漂亮亮的结婚。
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 牛牛好了么?
<freeflying> PanicLog: 靠谱
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 身体里还有一根管子！
<O0XX> PanicLog: 这个还真是撸多了...
<PanicLog> O0XX: 艹, 让你丫去学习, 谁让你去鉴定了!
<PanicLog> O0XX: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3506152552
<^k^> PanicLog: ⇪ 求安慰和鼓励_女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 还有? 插在哪....
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 肾边上
 * QiongMangHuo 两天不来管, 你们说话一点节制没有
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 好可怜
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 加油
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: O0XX: 我好想去戒色吧发番号和截图啊
<freeflying> PanicLog: 专司除草
<PanicLog> freeflying: 对啊, 就叫, 什么不能买. 各种大家冲动消费之后不喜欢的吐槽.
<PanicLog> freeflying: 想买的东西都可以搜到大把缺点, 然后彻底拔草不想买了
<O0XX> PanicLog: 赶紧的申请域名搞起来
<PanicLog> O0XX: 你也搞?
<O0XX> PanicLog: 谁的？
<PanicLog> O0XX: 我现在是在做第一步啊.
<PanicLog> O0XX: 向候总讨投资啊
<O0XX> PanicLog: 投资我可以要...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问cp如何follow目标链接？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468031 需要拷贝当前目录下的一系列数据到系统usr目录下，例如：sudo cp -r usr/* /usr 其中有一个在当前目录下是目录，在目标目录下是链接，例如：usr下lib64是目录，在/usr下lib64是链接 系统有错误提示：cp: 无
<^k^>  ─> 法以目录"usr/lib64" 来覆盖非目录"/usr/lib64" 请问这个问题如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zengyi — 2 …
<PanicLog> O0XX: 那你快去要啊
<O0XX> PanicLog: 我说要来了我可以帮你分
<PanicLog> ... ...
<onlylove_> PanicLog: 大师，请问我这一直掉线是不是也是撸多了
<PanicLog> onlylove_: 不是, 是你同事们撸多了
<O0XX> onlylove_: 我觉得是你同事正在撸
<O0XX> onlylove_: 所以你总是掉线
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: w-2-3你改过东西?
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 不记得
<PanicLog> .
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 我是怕被我们自己的东西干扰, 所以最好装公版
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: .
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 安装后第一次启动需要nomodeset
<ytc> #deepin
<O0XX> PanicLog: 吃大盘鸡吧？
<PanicLog> ...
<PanicLog> O0XX: 我吃小盘鸡..
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 才十一点
<yunfan_> PanicLog: 那个贴吧的人好奇啪 莫非都是立志要做尼姑的？
<PanicLog> yunfan_: 你看到现在了都...
<yunfan_> PanicLog: 恩
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 你又害了一个人
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 那里是净化心灵的地方啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: PanicLog 我另外一边没钻出来的智齿也开始疼了....
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 怎么害
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 智齿长的这么快，一定是撸多了
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: O0XX 等回去拔 唉...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 不 之前拔的右边露出来的, 这次是左边没露出的
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 智齿长的这么快，一定是撸多了 你每天看戒色吧三小时, 净化一下自己的心灵吧
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 而且你肯定是靠右撸的，所以右边先长，右边拔了，只能
<O0XX> 长左边了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你说错了
<tryit> PanicLog, .
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 拜人生淫家首席
 * qiao smtp 解封了 ？！
<qiao> QiongMangHuo: 早～
<qiao> thunderbird 可以收发邮件了。
<QiongMangHuo> qiao: 日经
<yunfan_> O0XX: 我只试过一次用左手
<PanicLog> qiao: 时不时.
<yunfan_> 所以看到别人老说左手的梗觉得很奇怪
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高管
<qiao> PanicLog: 擦，能收邮件了，发不出了。。。
<qiao> 看来这是一次大姨妈。。
<tryit> O0XX, 拜超级超级大牛牛牛
<tryit> O0XX, 顺便拜下您的fwall
<tryit> O0XX, 貌似是这个名字吧
<O0XX> tryit: 毛，你见过大牛饿的？我都快饿死了
 * O0XX 饿
<tryit> O0XX, 最后发现是下载链接失效了，jira的，折腾死我了
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 别忘了帮我买东西啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 吃
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 嗯, 王老司机说大概260一条? 100根装?
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 四条.
<O0XX> tryit: 那为啥 PanicLog 能下？
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 在哪买都行?
<tryit> O0XX, 不晓得
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 美帝的免税店啊.
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 机场免税店
<tryit> O0XX, 所以更要拜你的wall了
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 别的地方还有买得起的???
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: O0XX 是先过免税店还是先报关来着?
<PanicLog> tryit: 链接没失效, 用fwall一下子就开始下载, 速度还特别快
<O0XX> PanicLog: 拜买 panda的壕
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 先报关
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: T3免税店不行?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 大牛可以反刍啊
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 不行啊
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 哦
<tryit> PanicLog, 我挂着VPN，试了几次都不行
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: T3免税, 但是定价高了啊
<tryit> PanicLog, 还换了2次VPN地址
<PanicLog> tryit: 那我不晓得~
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: momo
<tryit> O0XX, 再拜～～
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啥时候回来哇
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 我在想我要在T3买烟酒和礼品, 怕被税
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 中原标准时间要Feb 2了
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 没人查你...
<BuMangHuo> 那还要好几天呢
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 你说这个关税啊...
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 嗯
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 你背着包走, 能有人查你???
<onlylove__> tryit: 拜高管
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不出去玩儿还上网
<onlylove__> excel不区分大小写真TM要命
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: T3免税店随便买不会被税?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 本来就荒凉, 外加暴雪, 外加现在晚上十点半了快
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: T3和美帝免税店一样的啊.
<BuMangHuo> 额，晚上啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我上线是为了工作啊!!
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 都是背着然后出去的时候路过检查口.
<BuMangHuo> 拜晚上工作的当当
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 工作人员忙着谈情说爱, 没人理你的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为了等 PanicLog 老湿的结果
<BuMangHuo> 买把枪
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 嗯, 我自己也要买两条外加买瓶酒
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 你也抽??
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 巧克力什么的机场有卖么?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你也抽上了？
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 有的是
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 给我舅买
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 那好
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 乖外甥
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 你也抽？
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: .
 * O0XX 晚上工作...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 今天生意如何啊？
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你戒色吧赶紧的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不是在等老湿统计结果才能知道今天的生意嘛
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 装好系统了, 不过还没下载完
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: .
 * O0XX 远距离拉X条
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于fvwm窗口最大化以后还是有留白的老问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468033 4 Style * BorderWidth 0, HandleWidth 0 5 Style * !Handles, !Borders, !Title 6 Style * ResizeHintOverride 都加了，但是chromium, urxvt还是有1～3个像素的空白 顶部下面都有，左显示器的左边有，右显示器
<^k^>  ─> 的右边有 不能用ResizeMove 100 100 0 0 因为是双显示器。。Maximize是填一个屏幕，上面这个2个全满。。 …
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  被困在雪里了？
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 现在停了, 本来说要连下两天两英尺以上
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  壕。你终于到美国了
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 荒凉外加吃的东西难吃, 快哭了
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 果然很难吃, 美国人真得是水深火热
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  找姑娘小伙玩去，领你到家里吃。
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 快回来祖国人民的怀抱吧
<tryit> jiero, 美国妞都很热情的 :D
<jiero> tryit:  你需要吗
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: dmesg发给你了
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  对呀。美国人的味觉和中国人的味觉。都是让我畏惧的存在。
<tryit> jiero, 我就不必了 :)
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 赞!
<jiero> jusss:  shadowsocks 根本不好用呀。
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 我对西餐毫无半分喜爱. 对美国的简餐简直是深恶痛绝.
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: O0XX jiero 刚来的时候真的怀疑不同人种味蕾不一样, 后来想想欧洲的没这么差
<lainme> QiongMangHuo: 天天麦当劳？
<jiero> lainme: 麦当劳算好吃的了。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 吃个汉堡得了，大不了没有川香味的
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。
<jusss> jiero: 是不能用？还是网速差？
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 美国的麦当劳也比国内的难吃, 但是还算可以接受.
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 麦当劳? 得开车上highway跑10分钟
<jiero> jusss:  twitter 都会说不安全
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 美国人真得吃得太差了
<BuMangHuo> 不是说满大街星巴巴么
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 对啊.
<jiero> jusss: 连不上。
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 是的. 满大街星巴克
<jiero> 星巴克我只去过一次，里面有好吃的？
<jusss> jiero: 你firefox开remote-dns了吗
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 赞, 我可以ack然后睡觉了
<jiero> jusss: 没
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 我迷路又没有网的时候, 就是找了家星巴克蹲他们门口连wifi搜的gmap
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 有必胜客吧，去吃牛排啊
<jiero> ...
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 你这不叫review, 你这叫tested-by
<jusss> jiero: 要开的，
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 不, 他是按我说的改了三个逻辑错误
<jiero> Pizza Hut 竟然还有牛排
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 牛牛.
<QiongMangHuo> PanicLog: 我参与了开发, 是signoff
<jusss> 不开remote-dns,你得到的是假的ip ,当然访问出错
<jiero> 还不如随便去家餐厅搞牛排吧。
<PanicLog> QiongMangHuo: 土豪. 牛牛.
<BuMangHuo> 最近眼睛要瞎么，一直有东西在眼前晃悠
 * jiero 极度黑 Pizza hut
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 撸多了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 瞎说
 * O0XX 饿
<jiero> 据说pizzahut也就意大利面可以吃。
<jiero> jusss: 好的，我试试呀。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 总感觉眼镜上有东西挡着的感觉
<BuMangHuo> 拿下眼镜就不花，但是也看不清楚
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 明显的撸多了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 下次撸完擦擦眼镜
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我又不撸眼镜
<taozhijiang> ..
<lainme> QiongMangHuo: 还好我同学去的时候，住的地方楼下就是麦当劳
<taozhijiang> 有什么好处么
<taozhijiang> lainme: ?
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 我抄的别人的配置里面有这个 https://github.com/redguardtoo/emacs.d/blob/master/lisp/init-cc-mode.el， 我想在另外的文件里面改 my-c-mode-hook 里面的东西怎么改呢
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 去吃饭, 回来帮你看
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 昂
<BuMangHuo> 他用的空格缩进，我得改成 tab
<BuMangHuo> 好像当时是跟 adam8157 学的，他为啥要用 hard tab 呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: kernel/golang coding style
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 我是ubuntu14.10，由于不会用，自从装了compize之后，原来unity的很多东西都变了，不知道如何设置回来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468034 我是ubuntu14.10 小白一只，想弄3d桌面，由于不会用，自从装了compize之后，原来unity的很多东西都变了，不知道如何设置回来 遇到的问题
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: O0XX BuMangHuo PanicLog jiero 你们聊, 我先睡了
<BuMangHuo> 才十点就睡
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教，自从EFI安装了双系统，win8再也不能快速启动了，请问为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468035 有没有什么好的解决办法？ 是不是win8的快速启动跟EFI下的某个文件有关能不能在ubuntu下面进行修改 统计信息: 发表于 由 fusu — 2015-01-28 11:47
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • fvwm有没有可能通过类似把背景提到前面来的方式实现show desktop http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468036 如题 全部最小化了以后还得一个一个点回来。。。感觉不好。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2015-01-28 11:59
<roylez> jiero: 有 don't starve 的 humblebundle 吗？
<palomino|working>  don't starve 前些天冬季促销时好像很便宜
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 你想要用tab是吧?
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 不不不不
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 不是用 tab 的问题
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 是我不想在这个文件里面改这个函数
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 我在另外的一个文件里面加自己的配置，不打算动他的这个文件
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 哦, 你再添加个cmode的hook      (setq-default c-basic-offset 8                  tab-width 8                  indent-tabs-mode t)
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 不用setq-default了, 就setq就行
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/IndentingC
<^k^> ⇪ w: EmacsWiki : Indenting C
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 能不能在别的文件里面改他的这个 my-c-mode-hook
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 你再挂一个hook?
<BuMangHuo> 直接在别的文件里面加 indent-tabs-mode t 的话，不是c/c++ 文件也用tab了
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: hook好像是后挂上去的先执行?
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 为啥你要有 "不该人家代码" 的奇怪要求....
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 这样我就比较容易找到我自己修改的配置
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 我自己修改的配置在一个单独 el 里面
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: ... ... hook好像是后挂上去的先执行吧?
<BuMangHuo> 不了解啊
<BuMangHuo> 我的这个 el 我放到最后加载了
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: the hook functions are executed in the order they appear in the hook.
<BuMangHuo> 他里面是 defun my-c-mode-hook, 那有没有 set my-c-mode-hook 这样的
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: defun my-xx-hook 是定义个函数.
<BuMangHuo> 那这个函数里面的这些值能不能在别的地方修改
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 怎么改...
<O0XX> PanicLog: 再挂个hook可以吧？
<BuMangHuo> 这就是我要问的问题啊，怎么改
<PanicLog> O0XX: 恩, 再过个可以.
<PanicLog> O0XX: 但是要保证后挂.
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 你defun bu-c-mode-hook 里面setq那几个变量
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 然后add-hook你的函数到cc-mode上面
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: (add-hook 'c-mode-common-hook 'bu-c-mode-hook) 这样.
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2266604 这样加了不起作用啊 cc O0XX
<BuMangHuo> 错了。。。
<BuMangHuo> add-hook 里面改成 txc-c-mode-hook 了还是不起作用啊
<jiero> roylez:  好久没买了。
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 哦，原来要加到 c-mode-hook 里面
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: c-mode-common-hook不行吗?
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 不起作用
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: c-mode-hook就可以?
<BuMangHuo> PanicLog: 恩
<PanicLog> 啊? 好吧...
<O0XX> PanicLog:c-mode-common-hook是所有c-family的通用hook,包括java,php
<O0XX> 什么的
<PanicLog> O0XX: 对啊.
<O0XX> PanicLog: 早与c-mode-hook执行
<PanicLog> O0XX: 哦, 早啊.
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: cc-mode-hook 也是吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: cc-mode-hook是c++的
<BuMangHuo> 那 c++-mode-hook呢
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 等我查查啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 意思是我这个配置还是得加到 c-mode-hook 里面对吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: dui
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 话说有cc-mode-hook?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我读书少你不要骗我
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 没有的话我那么配置不会出错？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: PanicLog http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MjM5ODc4MjcyMA==&mid=204917807&idx=1&sn=87d434e9f87276a1b78451ffbd0389d8
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ GitCafe
<PanicLog> 为啥, 微信的.. gitcafe?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 哦，明白了，是他这个配置自己加的吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/ccmode/CC-Hooks.html
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这一系列hook里就没有cc-mode-hook
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 那个mode叫cc-mode
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 昂，明白了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 感谢大湿，我幡然醒悟了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 乖，千人斩，照片呢？
<BuMangHuo> 靠，都忘了这茬了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 大湿你关注的范围好广泛啊， gitcafe 都关注了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 乖，千人斩，照片呢？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 还没有
<BuMangHuo> 啥时候也能用上 git 啊
<BuMangHuo> svn 没有权限提交的时候本地都没法做版本控制
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42854
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | GHOST(幽灵）漏洞曝光
<PanicLog> BuMangHuo: 乖，千人斩，照片呢？
<O0XX> PanicLog: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° http://linux.cn/article-4769-weibo.html
<^k^> ⇪ w: 基于“开源龙芯主板”的智能硬件产品即将众筹 - 新闻
<PanicLog> O0XX: 不买.
<PanicLog> O0XX: 我觉得我这个名字看上去很像松下.
<Sony> 松下有自动kick啊...
<Sony> 还是大法好
<O0XX> Sony:看着还不错 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/ed33ed02jw1eop5kozeepj20hs0nqq3v.jpg
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 小芭比linux中文版--求大家给个能下载的地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468038 最小的资源占用，可是网上怎么也搜不到下载地址了，官网的地址也没有用了，不知道是怎么回事，求大家给个能下载的地址 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2015-01-28 13:13
<Sony> O0XX: http://weibo.com/u/2438038293?refer=interest#_rnd1422421962173 这个妹子长的不错. 像汤唯.
<^k^> Sony: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<O0XX> Sony: 太小
<Sony> O0XX: 腿也不错.
<Sony> O0XX: 已经不错啦
<O0XX> Sony: 太小了
<O0XX> Sony: 这个水平的 http://weibo.com/u/2192446713 cc BuMangHuo
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<yunfan_> 真是挫啊  我的显卡现在vga兼容模式没问题  一装个驱动 估计是进入了DX就立刻崩溃
<O0XX> yunfan_: 一定是linux做的太差
<yunfan_> O0XX: win7
<Sony> O0XX: 这啥都没有啊
<O0XX> yunfan_: 那也是linux的锅，linux药丸
<O0XX> Sony: 看相册
<Sony> yunfan_: win7进不去啊? 那一定是因为linux做的太差
<yunfan_> O0XX:  管他呢 反正我的显卡是300买的 再买个能用的就是
<Sony> O0XX: 多少钱啊?
<O0XX> Sony: 不知道
<O0XX> Sony: 老死机不是说300
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 小芭比linux中文版--求大家给个能下载的地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468039 最小的资源占用，可是网上怎么也搜不到下载地址了，官网的地址也没有用了，不知道是怎么回事，求大家给个能下载的地址 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2015-01-28 13:14
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 驱动不对
<Sony> O0XX: 哦.
<yunfan_> onlylove_: p呢 以前一直在用
<yunfan_> 就是最近崩了我才重装的
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 那就是显卡坏了
<yunfan_> onlylove_: en
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 那个链接没图啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 看相册
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不喜欢这个调调的
<Sony> O0XX: 刚才跑的那个, 是贵公司的实习生?
<O0XX> Sony: 应该是吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 花旗这卡面没变更好看啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 没有？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: bigger没有提升？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 特别薄
<Sony> O0XX: 地动山摇啊.
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 又不会真用...bigger高了就行
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 丫的一个金卡，上面也写个银联白金的那个词
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 那就是白金了吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不是，客服很肯定是金卡， platinum 是随意印上去的。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 哦不对，银联白是 priority 啊
<tracyone> 艹
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: priority platinum是尊尚白金
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: platinum就是白金
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: http://cn.unionpay.com/zt/2011/74641441/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 尊尚白金卡-中国银联 China UnionPay
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 尊尚是银联专用吧？
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<Sony> O0XX: pantry坐着一个超级靓的妹子!!!!
<O0XX> Sony: 看看去
<Sony> O0XX: 恩.
<Sony> BuMangHuo: 今天我舍友跟我推荐先锋那款了
<Sony> BuMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/596487
<^k^> Sony: ⇪ Pioneer 先锋 Pioneer SE-A1000 Stereo Headphones 影院耳机 349元包邮（499-150）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<O0XX> Sony: 妆画得好而已
<Sony> O0XX: 身材也不错啊
<O0XX> Sony: 一直坐着，看不到身材
<Sony> O0XX: 我去的时候她还没坐下
<Sony> O0XX: 不错了已经
<Sony> O0XX: 要啥自行车啊
<O0XX> Sony: 我还是喜欢这个 http://weibo.com/u/2192446713
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<Sony> O0XX: 你这渣渣审美啊...
<O0XX> Sony: 这个也不错 http://weibo.com/u/1915745023?refer=interest
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<Sony>  身高： 168CM   三围： 90 60 88     体重： 45KG     有点屌
<bla2> bla
<bla2> palomino|working: halt and catch fire这部剧最后一集实在是看不懂呀
<bla2> 男主到底要怎样
<bla2> hoxily: ping
<hoxily> bla2: pong
<O0XX> Sony: 你说这种168的还不到100,胸还这么大，咋高的？
<gebjgd> O0XX, 无图无真相
<Sony> O0XX: 说明别的地方是真瘦.
<bla2> O0XX: 打激素在奶子上
<O0XX> gebjgd: http://weibo.com/u/1915745023?refer=interest
<gebjgd> O0XX, ps痕迹好严重
<bla2> O0XX: gebjgd  https://twitter.com/Dorismgirl/status/400796122005778432/photo/1
<WhiteMoOn> O0XX:  还真在weibo上看妹子啊
<gebjgd> O0XX, 这种的一般都被人睡过了
 * O0XX ...
 * O0XX 想得好远...
<gebjgd> O0XX, 等被你看到  你都是20名开外了
<WhiteMoOn> 有人搞openstack的么？
<gebjgd> bla2, 病态
<gebjgd> 麦乐基小号:有人喝过蒙牛新出的大荤君饮品么？蒙牛领导层是不是很有胆识？
 * O0XX http://c.youku.com/meizu0128
 * O0XX 我怎么变成魅族粉了...
<WhiteMoOn> O0XX: 看到链接都不想点
<freeflying> O0XX: 无语了，这破chrome, 在线填表填了10多页，然后崩溃了
<O0XX> freeflying: 啊哈哈
<palomino|exhaust> LOL
<palomino|exhaust> ..
<hoxily> bla2: 为啥取这么怪异的nickname
<bla2> hoxily: 看query
<Sony> O0XX: http://www.maimaimai.com/
<^k^> Sony: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于ubuntu14.04挂载windows分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468040 请教：假如我有4个win的分区，在ubuntu系统中，如何只挂载想要的分区，其它的不显示也不挂载 统计信息: 发表于 由 myyiping — 2015-01-28 15:05
<O0XX> Sony: 这演讲水平太捉鸡了
<Sony> O0XX: 你行你上啊
<O0XX> Sony: 门都进不去还搞个屁啊
<Sony> O0XX: 那个, ubuntu phone的发布会, 你来上
<Sony> O0XX: 请上去讲几个黄段子
<O0XX> Sony: 可以，那时候我估计35了，应该足够成熟了
<Sony> O0XX: 以后就叫你 白玉清
<O0XX> Sony: 白玉堂
<Sony> O0XX: 你没看明白我的梗..
<O0XX> Sony: 啥？
<Sony> O0XX: 我要说的是, 费玉清这个只会讲黄段子的老流氓
<Sony> O0XX: 你去发布会讲黄段子, 你就是白玉青
<O0XX> Sony: 还真不知道...
 * O0XX 靠，5英寸，说好的4.7呢？
<Sony> O0XX: ... http://tv.sohu.com/20111025/n323362456.shtml
 * Sony 费玉清讲黄段子的本领真是高啊!!! 自愧不如...
<jiero> palomino|working: 有钱。竟然买游戏
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 连同行都不买就太悲剧了
<Sony> palomino|working: +1
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<WhiteMoOn> palomino|working: 买了啥？
<WhiteMoOn> ^k^:
<^k^> WhiteMoOn, 15:42 新年快乐 : 20.35天 
<WhiteMoOn> /
<palomino|working> 最近啊
<palomino|working> 买了个键盘
<palomino|working> 买了个nuc
<roylez> palomino|working: 土豪🐴，买买买
<palomino|working> :-/
<Sony> palomino|working: 土豪.
<palomino|working> =_=
<Sony> Canonical招聘QA了, 有意跟我联系啊!!!
<mikecao> Sony, 多少米
<Sony> mikecao: 不知道啊.
<mikecao> 。。。。。。
<Sony> mikecao: 主要工作是玩手机
<mikecao> JD 发来瞅瞅
<Sony> mikecao: 你现在是rh的S-qa?
<iIlL10Oo> 工作地点是哪里
<Sony> mikecao: 不给你, 你level太高
<Sony> iI
<Sony> iIlL10Oo: 帝都
<mikecao> Sony, 我就要工资，不要level
<Sony> mikecao: 工资跟level对应啊
<Sony> mikecao: 我不知道具体工资, 不过我猜15k到头了
<mikecao> Sony, 算了，等会自己看看去
<Sony> mikecao: 我要找的是帽帽的a-qe
<mikecao> Sony, ......
<iIlL10Oo> 帝都空气不好
<stardiviner> Sony: QA是啥？
<Sony> mikecao: 帽帽最近的高端职位招聘, 真每节操
<Sony> 没
<mikecao> Sony, 我没看到啊
<mikecao> 哪个
<mikecao> 我去面试去
<mikecao> NNNNND
<Sony> stardiviner: qa = 浅爱
<Sony> mikecao: 你要多少钱先说, 你要太高, 不敢让你来啊
<stardiviner> Sony: seriously, 是啥职位？
<Sony> stardiviner: 测试.
<stardiviner> Sony: 小白可以么？
<Sony> stardiviner: 要有工作经验的
<stardiviner> Sony: 测试软件的经验？那倒是没有
<stardiviner> Sony: 不过话说工资多少阿？
<Sony> stardiviner: 没有固定的工资啊, 分人.
<Sony> stardiviner: 所有人给一样的工资多不公平啊
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，吵死了
 * onlylove 决定去找个图书馆的工作
<Sony> onlylove: 招qa, 来不来?
<archl> Sony:  抛弃 富士康了？
<Sony> archl: 是的.
<archl> Sony:  发现了我以前淘汰的 512MB * 2 DDR 内存。
<archl> lol
<jiero> Sony: 索尼大法发布了什么让你变化了？
<Sony> jiero: psp
<jiero> Sony: 。。。
 * jiero 踩 Sony
<O0XX> Sony: http://buying.meizu.com/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<onlylove_> Sony: qa作甚的
<Sony> onlylove_: 玩手机的
<onlylove_> Sony: 测试的话就算了，我这边被一堆孩子他妈吵得烦
<O0XX> Sony: 靠！ 1GB LPDDR3 内存
<Sony> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°.
<Sony> onlylove_: 工资给你double, 你还在乎吵???
<onlylove_> Sony: triple
<Sony> onlylove_: 你要求真高.. 我1.5x就满足了..
<onlylove_> Sony: 没人吵我我可以接受平跳
<Sony> onlylove_: 我这边也没人吵啊
<onlylove_> Sony: 工作环境是待遇之一
<onlylove_> Sony: 所以我很在乎吵
<Sony> onlylove_: 来啊
<Sony> onlylove_: 我这里又不吵
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42858
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 世界上最小的国际象棋程序
<bla2> onlylove_: 一对人妻你还不幸福
<bla2> 堆
<onlylove_> bla2: 你来试试
<palomino|working> 卧槽.. onlylove_
<bla2> onlylove_: 你学学2 broke girls里面的Oleg,没事漏漏你的小弟弟
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 肿么了
<palomino|working> nb啊,这么小的程序 onlylove_
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我对这种东西有点兴趣，就像短码一样，问题是短码一般人看不懂，而且编译出来不一定小
<onlylove_> bla2: 我还想多拿点钱回家
<bla2> onlylove_: 来教我怎么配置postfix接收虚拟用户的邮件
<bla2> onlylove_: 如果不用sql
<bla2> onlylove_: 用saslauthd
<jiero> onlylove: 那程序我看不懂。
<jiero> onlylove: 解释给我。
<O0XX> Sony: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/377/377164.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 1G不够换2G 红米2高配现身-小米,千元机-驱动之家
<Sony> O0XX: 买1g的亏死了
<O0XX> Sony: 估计要涨价吧？
<Sony> O0XX: 要, 但是100块钱
<O0XX> Sony: 100块我给他啊
<O0XX> Sony: 多1G内存呢
<Sony> O0XX: 对啊, 100块钱变2g, 大家都愿意啊
<O0XX> gebjgd: 谢谢老死机，https://twitter.com/Dorismgirl 很不错
<O0XX> Sony: 为什么是他给你钱呢？
<Sony> O0XX: 我活儿好啊
<O0XX> Sony: 赞
<Sony> s/他/她/
<Sony> O0XX: 注意不要错别字
<O0XX> Sony: 并没有错别字啊
<Sony> O0XX: ... ...
<O0XX> Sony: go写ubuntu touch的app也不错
<O0XX> Sony: 其实就是qt
<Sony> O0XX: 昂. 赞!
<Sony> O0XX: 我打算改一下fwall
<O0XX> Sony: 咋改？
<Sony> O0XX: 现在的这个性能太差. 带不懂五个人都.
<O0XX> Sony: 大改的话要code review..
<O0XX> Sony: 啊？
<O0XX> Sony: 我这边很快啊
<Sony> O0XX: 不是, 我是说连接数问题.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 哪位高手能详述下ubuntu14.04的启动流程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468041 哪位高手能详述下ubuntu14.04的启动流程？ 提供资料链接也行！ 感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 456jian — 2015-01-28 17:01
<O0XX> Sony: 限制一下每个人的连接数就可以了
<Sony> O0XX: 找个网络层的中间件来处理这些好了
<O0XX> Sony: 服务器那边一个链接是两个，所以1000个链接只能handle 500个
<Sony> O0XX: 我们现在只是复用端口, 要是链接也复用的话就好了.
<O0XX> Sony: 也许还真可以...
<O0XX> Sony:但是协议要该
<Sony> O0XX: 一个client跟server之间只有一个链接.
<Sony> O0XX: 对啊.
<O0XX> Sony: 最简单的就是限制连接数
<Sony> O0XX: 不好吧, 然后block住你?
<O0XX> Sony: 主要是现在很多网站走长链接...
<Sony> O0XX: 多不科学
<O0XX> Sony: 不是block...是超过100以后等，其实这个很快
<O0XX> Sony: 一般都看不出来的
<O0XX> Sony: 我路由器上设置了每个人最多256了链接，你也没感觉出来不是
<Sony> O0XX: 就是啊, 超过100个之后, 你的链接就给你block, 等数量降下来再继续.
<Sony> O0XX: 其实还是有问题的.
<Sony> O0XX: 现在我们的server, 其实就是你说的限制链接了嘛. 只不过不是每个人限制100个. 而是只有总共的限制.
<Sony> O0XX: 到了总共的限制之后, 如果有结束的链接, 新的链接还是可以创建啊
<O0XX> Sony: 这样改协议的话...
<O0XX> Sony: 你来吧
<Sony> O0XX: 但是, 现在链接到了限制之后还是会死
<Sony> O0XX: 昂, 我先弄个分支自己改
<O0XX> Sony: 恩恩
<Sony> O0XX: 等稳定了统一merge
<O0XX> Sony: 赞
<Sony> O0XX: 打算用zmq做中间件.
<O0XX> Sony: ...
<O0XX> Sony: zmq这种分布式的...
<O0XX> Sony: 不太用吧..
<Sony> O0XX: zmp用来做简单的活儿也挺好吧
<gebjgd> O0XX, 这女的是有病啊
<O0XX> gebjgd: 咋就有病了。。。
<O0XX> gebjgd: 看过 甜蜜皮鞭 么？
<O0XX> Sony: 甜蜜皮鞭 推荐给你
<gebjgd> O0XX, 没有
<gebjgd> O0XX, 胸太大没用 c足够
<O0XX> gebjgd: ...
<O0XX> Sony: 三部门今天发文，无房者连续缴存3个月公积金，即可提取本人及配偶住房公积金支付房租，无需租金发票、税票。
<Sony> O0XX: 我擦... ...
<Sony> O0XX: 我也没房啊
<Sony> O0XX: 这假的吧?
<O0XX> Sony: http://news.163.com/15/0128/16/AH2FO91G0001124J.html
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • YouTube默认使用HTML5播放视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468043 Quote: YouTube官方博客宣布默认使用HTML5视频播放器，停止默认使用Adobe Flash播放器。YouTube称，从现在开始，将在 Chrome、IE 11、Safari 8和beta版 Firefox上默认使用HTML5 <video>，嵌入在网页中的YouTube视频也将默
<^k^>  ─> 认使用HTML5 播放器，YouTube将不鼓励使用 Flash <object>嵌入和 Flash API，鼓励使用 <iframe> API嵌入。 最近 …
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 租房提取住房公积金条件放宽:连续缴存3个月可提_网易新闻中心
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 真的假的啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 这个太好了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 做等避谣
<gebjgd> O0XX, 其实我觉得b就挺好了
<gebjgd> O0XX, 太大是累赘
<O0XX> Sony: http://supervisord.org/
<^k^> ⇪ w: 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Opera创始人推出新浏览器Vivaldi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468044 Quote: 两年前，颇受小众喜爱的挪威浏览器Opera宣布抛弃其核心渲染引擎，采用竞争对手Chrome和Safari使用的渲染引擎WebKit/Blink。Opera浏览器变得越来越像它的对手，不再具有了其独特的魅力，也越来越
<Sony> O0XX: https://github.com/hailiang/socks
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* hailiang/socks · GitHub (@ github.com)
<O0XX> Sony: 差不多
<Sony> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> Sony: 我的那个第二个返回是瞎写的
<O0XX> Sony: 这个我承认
<tryit> http://www.wealink.com/zhiwei/view/27374046/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 华为技术有限公司招聘Linux内核文件系统块设备磁盘SSDFTLIO协议栈驱动C语言存储软件|个人发布职位-若邻网 (@ wealink.com)
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 你每次来都在吼，你要吼啥
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 吼我所吼
<onlylove_> 猩猩么……
<jiero> Freebuilder 厚厚的脂肪向前走呀。
<Freebuilder> 一本道 110214_915
<jiero> onlylove_: 靠，越是接触人越是觉得我想要同伴。
<jiero> onlylove_: 等了1年，我的美元终于回到原价了。。。
<jiero> onlylove_: 真诚的扯淡。。。
<Freebuilder> 什么美元？
<jiero> Freebuilder: 就是美元。
<jiero> Freebuilder:  替别人换汇。然后留着美元在我帐号。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 如此。结果美元狂跌跌啊跌了半年多。
<jiero> 高点。。。准备换回人民币了。
<Freebuilder> 哈哈
<jiero> 其实百度钱包能检测出是不是Linux，如果是Linux就不要求装插件了。windows必须装插件才能用。
<freeflying> OSX下咋用扫描仪啊
<jiero> freeflying:  扫描仪已经淘汰了。不如数码相机。
<jiero>  freeflying 找个广场。
<freeflying> jiero: 找啥广场
<pocmon> 我在设置
<pocmon> lwqq好像不能用了
<pocmon> 登录输入验证码，总是不对
<lainme> pocmon: 是。下周再看吧，作者现在相当忙
<pocmon> 哦
<pocmon> 刚刚退出，再进就要验证码了
<yunfan_> 原来chrome有黑魔法 加个 --ignore-gpu-blacklist可以强制他软件渲染
<onlylove> yunfan_: 找我要安装版的win7做啥，今天回来翻log刚看到，我在单位发的信息，也有好多没被记录的，不知道是没发出还是咋回事
<onlylove> yunfan_: 网上搜msdn版好了，我一直用的那个
<jusss> onlylove: 不开心呀，不开心
<onlylove> jusss: 被甩了？
<jusss> onlylove: postfix配置虚拟用户接受邮件，按着教程做的，一直不行
<jusss> onlylove: 没用数据库，
<onlylove> jusss: 用户alias？
<jusss> onlylove: 是虚拟用户，不是unix用户
<onlylove> jusss: mail server，你想要实践，最好是有套环境，比方说几个虚拟机组的网
<onlylove> jusss: 虚拟用户，我想了下，大概是那种不能登录的？就像网易邮箱这种？
<onlylove> jusss: 那种用户只能收邮件
<jusss> onlylove: 比如 bla@bla.org 我不想用数据库记录bla,然后就用教程上说的用虚拟用户bla, 这个bla不是bla.org上的用户
<jusss> onlylove: 也能发邮件
<onlylove> jusss: 我知道
<onlylove> jusss: 你看的教程是不是过时了
<jusss> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你的环境不符合要求
<jusss> onlylove: postfix.org上的教程
<jusss> onlylove: 不会不符合呀，那可是debian
<jusss> onlylove: 也没抱错，然后用其他邮箱给虚拟用户发邮件，然后受到邮件说拒收
<onlylove> jusss: postfix很多教程都是过时的，而且有不少在bsd上的
<jusss> onlylove: said: 554 5.7.1 : Recipient address rejected: Relay access denied (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<onlylove> jusss: 拒收原因是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 就是这个 said: 554 5.7.1 : Recipient address rejected: Relay access denied (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<onlylove> 擦，刚发现个程序一闪而过……
<onlylove> 不知道是啥，偷偷的运行了什么
<jusss> onlylove: windows?
<onlylove> jusss: 是
<jusss> onlylove: 正常
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的正常毛线，我下次装HIPS，设置白名单
<onlylove> 非授权程序一概不准运行
<jusss> onlylove: http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Postfix Virtual Domain Hosting Howto (@ postfix.org)
<onlylove> 用administrator就这点坏处，UAC没有用
<jusss> onlylove: 因为我打算用数据库，就用了postfix virtual mailbox example:separate domains,non-unix accounts那段的例子
<onlylove> jusss: 别问我，mail server我就没弄好过
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在开着4个浏览器ie听歌，firefox连g婊，海猴子连天朝局域网，conkeror
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在刚配好smtps,还有sasl验证转发
<onlylove> jusss: 一点常识也没，seamonkey是虾
<jusss> onlylove: seamonkey就是以前的mozilla的firefox呀
<jusss> onlylove: seamonkey唯一的好处就是自带邮件和chatzilla
<jusss> 自从firefox把这两个砍了
<onlylove> jusss: 还有别的功能，seamonkey更接近以前的网景
<jusss> onlylove: ie太挫了，这是真心的，下个国外的文件，ie10/9半天没动静,seamonkey上来1M/s
<onlylove> jusss: 和迅雷比如何
<jusss> onlylove: 我在虚拟机里用ie8下网速也能到1M/s,到ie9/10这下啥都下不动
<jusss> onlylove: 迅雷早死了，我现在一直百度云
<jusss> onlylove: 迅雷那种渣渣根本没法和免费的百度云比呀
<onlylove> jusss: 迅雷下载还是很给力的，另外，IE11用户表示听不懂你在说啥
<jusss> onlylove: 亏我还买了迅雷1个月白金会员，不让下的还是tmd不让下，然后我就再也不用迅雷这种垃圾了
<jusss> onlylove: 现在迅雷估计快死了，看百度云这么好用
<onlylove> jusss: 你用度娘云下A片试试
<jusss> onlylove: 百度云真的全速下载呀，
<jusss> onlylove: 下多了
<onlylove> jusss: 或者下一撸神的H游戏试试
<jusss> onlylove: 度娘云不让下岛国片，欧美随便
<jusss> onlylove: 我会告诉你我同学半年前就开始在ipad上用百度云看a片了吗  ：）
<jusss> onlylove: 百度云封岛国的资源太狠，欧美的很少封
<onlylove> jusss: 欧美无感
<jusss> onlylove: 百度云，没公告，不用交钱，没流量限制，云盘大小2TB,很好
<jusss> onlylove: 再看渣雷，各种弹广告，流量限制，不是用离线下载根本没全速，而且离线还你妈要钱，人家百度云没广告，离线随便下，没任何限制
<onlylove> jusss: 我印象里面欧美重口味居多
<jusss> onlylove: 赶快卸载了渣雷，装上百度云吧，这个是真的很棒的东西，
<onlylove> jusss: 你下的资源特殊呗，我用迅雷下都能吃满带宽
<jusss> onlylove: 你用用百度云，你就知道了
<jusss> onlylove: 百度云是我用过的国产软件里最有良心的一款软件了
<jusss> onlylove: 百度云，我40分钟下完一季10集的美剧，每集大小300MB
<onlylove> jusss: 下不了岛国片
<onlylove> jusss: 就这点就判0分
<jusss> onlylove: 百度云下不了的，渣雷也是
<onlylove> jusss: 迅雷还有BT下载的功能
<onlylove> jusss: 没人求着你用离线
<jusss> onlylove: 下片又不是只有迅雷，还有transmission-qt呀
<jusss> onlylove: transmission-qt x86/x64 for win都有呀
<onlylove> jusss: transsmission只有BT，没有其他协议
<jusss> onlylove: 你要啥协议，transmission有bt 和 magnet
<jusss> onlylove: 别说你要ed2k
<onlylove> jusss: 好像transsmission还不能交换tracker
<jusss> onlylove: 那个可以转换
<onlylove> jusss: 我就要ed2k
<jusss> onlylove: 那电驴什么的，还有Cyrusxxxx那厮用的那个叫啥xxxDonxx什么也可以
<BuMangHuo> onlylove:
<jusss> onlylove: 而且ed2k可以和magnet转换好像
<mao_> 百度云确实不错，岛国片无压力呀。
<mao_> 不过有码不喜。
<BuMangHuo> mao_: 现在很多看不了了吧
<jusss> onlylove: http://play.baidu.com/?__methodName=mboxCtrl.playSong&__argsValue=13726920&fm=altg1&__o=aladin#loaded
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度音乐盒 (@ baidu.com)
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 有啥事？
<BuMangHuo> 百度 mp3 就算了，听歌还有广告
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 就是看你没尾巴了，很好其
<BuMangHuo> lol
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 住处的网
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我昨天刚发现我的信用卡是有自动还款的……
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 大多数信用卡不都有吗？发卡时同时附赠张已绑定自动还款的借记卡
<jusss> hi
<onlylove> jusss: 我当时以为要手动绑定
<onlylove> jusss: 还嫌麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 手动绑上次网站就行也不麻烦，很简单的，有的可以电话好像
<mao_> BuMangHuo,  有些看不了，不过我随手下载一个种子，直接就看了呀
<jusss> onlylove: 信用卡，有些服务可以用电话
<onlylove> jusss: 只要不是自动的，就麻烦
<onlylove> jusss: 银行有我那么多资料，关联下会死？
<mao_> 现在各种账号，密码，烦狠。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 等你欠钱不还时就会自动帮你去其他银行关累了 :)
<onlylove> jusss: 问题是我会欠钱不还么
<jusss> mao_: 你要是西达达就没这些烦恼了
<onlylove> jusss: 我发现还好我当时申请的是VISA卡，不然的话，和普通的银联就没区别了
<onlylove> jusss: 还不如普通的银联
<onlylove> jusss: 借记卡还不用考虑还款的问题
<jusss> onlylove: 不是双币的话，我都不考虑用了，
<jusss> onlylove: 据说一中国女孩去国外上大学了，第一节课上讲自己多不容易申请到了VISA,然后一美国同学说你不会申请MasterCard吗
<onlylove> jusss: 美国维萨用的多，万事达用的少，
<jusss> onlylove: 你说会不会某天某个国外团伙往我的信用卡上转帐1000w美元
<onlylove> jusss: 欧洲的话master多
<jiero> 什么是自己的。
<onlylove> jusss: 傻子才往信用卡转账，提现要手续费，套现要偷着摸着，而且这么大数目，肯定会被银行发觉
<jusss> onlylove: 发现又怎么了，钱转我卡上，我去提就是了
<onlylove> jusss: 巨额财产来源不明，你可以进去了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这一点 jusss 说的对，你欠银行钱不还你就知道他们关联不关联了
<jusss> onlylove: 那少点，1w美元，总没人关注了吧
<jiero> 我现在。不知道想干什么了。
<jiero> 总觉得人类过5年，就快灭亡了。
<jusss> onlylove: Conkeror这个浏览器还不错，你也用用吧
<jusss> onlylove: win下就有
<onlylove> jusss: konquer吧
<onlylove> jusss: 早知道了，KDE自带
<onlylove> jusss: webkit核心的
<jusss> onlylove: absolutely/definitely not
<jusss> onlylove: 我从不用kde的
<jusss> kde是真正的反人类设计
<abc_> jusss: 请吃饭。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我懒得折腾浏览器了，能用就行
<jusss> abc_: 我早不在sjz了
<abc_> jusss: 帝都了？
<mao_> jusss, 我是不喜欢kde的图标的。
<jusss> abc_: 已离职1个多月了，现在在家
<abc_> jusss: 恭喜跳槽
<jusss> mao_: kde4,找了半天没找到怎么设置程序绑定快捷键
<jusss> 然后就再也不用这货了
<abc_> 逃离雾都
<jusss> 我估计用过kde的然后再用win8，然后会感叹，原来世间还有这么漂亮这么好用的系统呀，ked和win8比弱爆了
<onlylove> jusss: 呵呵
<yunfan_> onlylove: 已经装过了
<mao_> 明亮的风格不很耐看，看久了就腻味了。
<onlylove> jusss: 就win8那种反人类设计，居然有人说好用
<BuMangHuo> windows 现在也刷版本号了？
<BuMangHuo> 我连 win7 还没用熟悉呢
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM知道我第一次装win8啥感觉么
<onlylove> jusss: 我擦，这人用的？
<mao_> 哈哈
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 没事，按照目前趋势，如果win10没有特别改善啥的话，win7至少再战5年
<jusss> onlylove: win 8.0真的很好
<onlylove> jusss: 滚
<onlylove> jusss: 我用那么多年windows，适应8适应了不知道多久
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道我在中关村第一次看见sony 的duo11试用的时候有多尴尬？
<jusss> onlylove: win 8.0真的很赞呀，砍掉菜单键是win历史上最大的创新
<jusss> 那个丑陋的菜单键早该砍了
<onlylove> jusss: 那好，我去哪找程序入口
<onlylove> jusss: 右键还是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 我怎么最小化程序，连个按钮都没
<jusss> onlylove: 你装的程序你当然知道在哪呀，不是还有搜索和快捷方式吗
<onlylove> jusss: 自己傻就承认
<jusss> onlylove: 谁说没按钮了
<jusss> onlylove: win8有按钮呀
<onlylove> jusss: 我再说一遍，没有
<jusss> onlylove: 你发张图
<jusss> onlylove: 没按钮的win8图，无图无真相
<onlylove> jusss: TMD自己玩索尼DUO11去
<hoxily> jusss: onlylove 指的是 Metro全屏应用，没有最小化
<jusss> onlylove: 你如果说得是开始屏幕上微软商店里自己的软件，那个是没按钮，因为微软自己的傻x软件，所以它就不配软件了，你可以直接按super键返回算最小化
<jusss> onlylove: 想关掉直接Alt-F4
<mao_> 摩托罗拉新手机发布，有人会买吗？
<hoxily> http://gb.cri.cn/42071/2015/01/28/3245s4857137.htm
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 浙江衢州：黄衢南高速衢南段一隧道被挖破(高清组图) - 新闻 - 国际在线
<hoxily> http://life.gmw.cn/2015-01/28/content_14662985.htm
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 人大代表挖18米深地下室 挖塌北京大街(1)_社会万象 _光明网
<onlylove> jusss: 你爱说啥说啥去吧，如果照你说的，win8那么好用，为啥骂声一片，为啥最后微软又恢复了开始菜单？
<onlylove> jusss: 用过苹果不，知道finder不？
<hoxily> http://www.vistastory.com/a/201501/19470.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 媒体曝徐才厚家现金堆积如山 办案人员被吓一跳_看天下
<onlylove> jusss: 苹果的应用程序入口，就是左上角那个小苹果
<onlylove> jusss: linux各种我不用说
<onlylove> jusss: windows就是windows菜单，现在你图形界面没了菜单，你让用户去哪找程序？
<jusss> onlylove: 快捷方式
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己装的自己知道，那你爸妈那种对电脑没概念的呢？
<jusss> onlylove: 开始屏幕上有程序好不
<sjzri> 汗，这东西，习惯就好了。我就用习惯了，直接触摸板划一下，然后搜索。
<onlylove> jusss: 呵呵，开始屏幕……
<jusss> onlylove: 开始屏幕上有所有应用
<onlylove> sjzri: 你在PC这种没触摸的设备上用过否？
<onlylove> jusss: 开始屏幕上的应用，很好，问题来了，没最小化按钮
<jusss> onlylove: 开始屏幕上右键，所有应用
<onlylove> jusss: 所以别给我提那种反人类的东西
<sjzri> onlylove: 用过，鼠标放到紧右边，然后就好了。
<jusss> onlylove: 没最小化的是微软自己的软件
<onlylove> sjzri: 来，你给一个没用过电脑的人，不给他说鼠标放最右边
<onlylove> sjzri: 就算用过电脑的，不给他说鼠标放最右边
<jusss> onlylove: 你打开非微软的自己的那种娱乐软件，都会自动进桌面的，这个你不用担心
<onlylove> jusss: 你爱说啥说啥去吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我一路从windows95用过来的
<sjzri> onlylove: 汗，没用过电脑更好说了，我爸妈电脑就是用的win8.。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 微软培养了这么多年的用户习惯说改就改了？
<jusss> onlylove: 只要是右撇子，鼠标都会自然而然放右边的，不用教
<onlylove> sjzri: 一句话，我装8以后，我妈第一句话，不会用，你电脑坏了
<onlylove> sjzri: 还想说啥？
<jusss> onlylove: 那是你妈用过xp win7之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 没用过
<jusss> onlylove: 要是没用过，怎么知道电脑坏了？
<sjzri> onlylove: 呵呵。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 如果没用过，就不知道电脑没坏和坏了是啥样呀
<onlylove> jusss: 呵呵，之前我妈用的是我的openbox的linux cc sjzri
<jusss> onlylove: 那是openbox的习惯让你妈不习惯win8而已
<jusss> onlylove: 你的openbox是仿xp的吧
<onlylove> jusss: 我妈平时很少用我的电脑
<onlylove> jusss: 真抱歉
<yunfan_> onlylove: 深度那个不错 推荐
<jusss> onlylove: 你让一个用了xp的老年人去用win8当然不会用
<yunfan_> 我的brix现在是深度的系统了 我妈的笔记本也给他装了个
<onlylove> jusss: 第一，我的openbox不是仿XP的，第二，别说老年人，我都不会用
<onlylove> jusss:  sjzri 你俩就给8洗白吧
<jusss> onlylove: 老年人本来接收新东西有点慢，而且又有了已经习惯的，所以就不想尝试新的，个别除外
<onlylove> jusss: 都说微软的me和vista是失败，呵呵，至少我会用
<onlylove> jusss: 我的openbox啥样，就是默认的样式，加了个tint2
<jusss> onlylove: 跟xp一样呀
<onlylove> jusss: 一样个毛线
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM给我找个开始看看
<onlylove> jusss: 右键弹出菜单
<jusss> onlylove: 除了右下角没有调音量的按钮，openbox默认操作和xp有什么不一样，你说
<onlylove> jusss: 打开程序
<jusss> onlylove: 左下角和桌面快捷方式呀
<onlylove> jusss: 来，你和我说，这个世界上，大部分的系统，默认操作和XP有区别？
<onlylove> jusss: 别蛮不讲理
<onlylove> jusss: 从win95开始，连上水果的MAC和OSX
<jusss> onlylove: 我没说ui操作有什么大不同呀
<onlylove> jusss: 和XP有区别？
<onlylove> jusss: 对，UI没大不同，win8进了桌面也是啊
<jusss> onlylove: 你进win8然后点桌面，然后给你妈看他会不会用
<onlylove> jusss: 可是你从哪启动程序啊？
<onlylove> jusss: 就是进了桌面好么
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Ubuntu Server 14.01 LTS 同时有2.7和3.4两个python版本，怎么确定哪个是在用的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468051 不好意思，问个小白的问题。 这两天在安装ReviewBoard，检查easy_install的安装包才发现系统里有python2.7 和python3.4两个版本，通过easy_install安装的包都在python2.7/dist-
<jusss> onlylove: 桌面快捷方式呀
<onlylove> jusss: 要是开始屏幕，她没准会用
<onlylove> jusss: 我是壁纸党，桌面么有任何图标
<jusss> onlylove: 还有开始屏幕上所有应用呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你叫她一个用鼠标的，怎么打开开始屏幕
<onlylove> jusss: 我妈只会用鼠标
<jusss> onlylove: 右键
<onlylove> jusss: 你看明白了，只会鼠标
<onlylove> jusss: 你在桌面上右键
<jusss> onlylove: 开始屏幕上右键
<onlylove> jusss: 算了，我还得副本，不和你口水了
<onlylove> jusss: 都进了桌面了
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM开始屏幕毛线？
<jusss> onlylove: 你没试
<onlylove> jusss: 我怎么没试
<jusss> onlylove: 开始屏幕，恐怖片处右键，所有应用
<onlylove> jusss: 进桌面，然后桌面右键回开始屏幕？
<jusss> 空白处
<onlylove> jusss: 我再说一遍，进了桌面了
<onlylove> jusss: 听得懂就听，听不懂别耽误我打副本
<jusss> onlylove: 进桌面又上角可以回开始屏幕
<onlylove> jusss: 我妈不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 只用鼠标就能找到左右程序和返回开始屏幕和桌面
<onlylove> jusss: 你给她一个空白桌面，和任务栏
<jusss> 所有、
<onlylove> 我草，开怪了吗，没工夫口水
<onlylove> jusss: 就你说的那些功能，我都摸索了好几天，你让我妈一上来就会？
<jusss> 百度一下，马上就会了
<jusss> 不用10分钟就能熟练操作win8了
<onlylove> jusss: 我家没网
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，你别觉得你秒会的东西，别人也得秒会
<jusss> onlylove: 没网，你让你妈玩啥
<onlylove> jusss: 纸牌
<onlylove> jusss: 多简单，开始键返回开始屏，点下纸牌，是不是
<jusss> onlylove: 你就不能在开始屏幕上创建个纸牌的快捷方式吗，在纸牌上一点就行了
<onlylove> jusss: 我再说一遍，进桌面了
<jusss> onlylove: 右上角
<onlylove> jusss: 我觉得我会的东西不少，这些东西你也应该秒会，以后别问我技术问题
<onlylove> jusss: 我妈不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 右键菜单打开也没有游戏
<jusss> onlylove: 你就不能告诉她有个键上面是个窗户，按一下就能桌面和开始屏幕切换吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你还想说啥？
<onlylove> jusss: 我妈不会用键盘，还要我再强调一次？
<onlylove> jusss: 我妈不会用键盘
<onlylove> jusss: 我妈不会用键盘
<onlylove> jusss: 我妈不会用键盘
<jusss> onlylove: 有个键，上面是个窗户，就一个键
<onlylove> jusss: 重要事情说三遍
<jusss> onlylove: 你妈不会按键?
<jusss> 你妈不会按键?
<jusss> 你妈不会按键?
<jusss> 你妈不会按键?
<onlylove> jusss: 不会
<jusss> onlylove: 那你妈怎么会用鼠标的？我感觉学会用鼠标的难度要远远超越学会按键的难度
<onlylove> jusss: 而且我的笔记本是那种老式的windows旗标，不是新式的8样式的
<jusss> onlylove: 老式的也是窗户呀
<onlylove> jusss: 窗户你妹啊
<jusss> onlylove: 现在的也是窗户呀，没看见变成别的呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己看07年的笔记本，是窗户？
<onlylove> jusss: 自己一边玩去
<jusss> onlylove: 不是窗户是啥？是小企鹅或被咬了的苹果？
<onlylove> jusss: 你说四个小方块都比窗户找得快
<jusss> onlylove: 一直都是四个小方块呀
<jusss> onlylove: 我也没说是五个或三个呀
<onlylove> jusss: 呵呵
<onlylove> jusss: 你家窗户啥样
<onlylove> jusss: 不要觉得你能理解的，别人一样能理解
<jusss> onlylove: 窗户样多了，难道你因为人家微软家的窗户长的丑就说人家的不是窗户吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是和我妈说窗户，她会拿着我家窗和windows键比较
<onlylove> jusss: 没事别作死
<jusss> onlylove: 难道你非得让windows键花的和你家的一样，才能叫窗户？
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，你说就一个，menu键比windows更像窗户，至少那个是方形的
<lee_> ubuntu-touch镜像谁有呀
<onlylove> jusss: windows那个不像不说，还是歪的
<jusss> onlylove: 你就跟你妈说，那个四个方块的就叫窗户键
<onlylove> jusss: 你不觉得累？
<jusss> onlylove: ç´¯
<onlylove> jusss: 我当时怎么说的你知道不？
<lee_> ubuntu-touch 谁安装过
<onlylove> jusss: 键盘最下面一排，左数第三个
<jusss> onlylove: 2个e来了！
<jusss> onlylove: 快看
<jusss> lee_: 逮着你了
<onlylove> jusss: 这样不比你说窗口键快？
<jusss> onlylove: 有的不是第三个
<onlylove> jusss: 我的笔记本就是第三个
<jusss> onlylove: 2个e来了
<onlylove> jusss: 你别和我说有的，有的爱在哪在哪，不在我的笔记本上
<onlylove> jusss: 谁知道那是谁，不认识
<jusss> onlylove: 你是对的
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是卖电脑卖的少了，卖多了就知道和不懂电脑的人怎么沟通了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> lee_: 你是5个e的侄女吗
<lee_> ？
<onlylove> jusss: 别折腾了，看IP就没关系
<lee_> 你们两真有意思
<jusss> onlylove: 5个e就不能去北京玩呀，非得在上海呀
<onlylove> lee_: 有毛意思，我和我妈说怎么用电脑，他非要用他的说法，用他的说法，一星期能教会就算好的
<onlylove> lee_: 他根本不知道具体情况
<onlylove> lee_: 还有，他用没多久会用8了，就不考虑那些耗时比他长的
<onlylove> lee_: 这种想法就好比，你一小时学会开车了，然后笑话那些一年没学会的
<happyaron> jusss: 你教教l5e用pidgin吧
<happyaron> jusss: 这样onlylove就不需要这么想念了
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在不想了
<lee_> pidgin qq你们如何弄得的知道吗
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，给我帽子，我要踢他发发火
<onlylove> happyaron: 和他说8反人类，他非要和我说如何好用
<lee_> 直接wineqq就可以，但是多窗口切换不行
<onlylove> happyaron: NND当时在中关村被买电脑的笑话不会用8
<lee_> 没有大神，走了
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，你不说搜狗和360有了，就会有其他软件么，其他软件还是没动静了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看这么多人等着用qq呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 不指望十美分做多好，把以前那个烂尾楼捡起来就好
<jusss> happyaron: 你赶快去和麻花疼合作洽谈，建立良好的关系
<happyaron> onlylove: 卧槽，哪有那么快
<happyaron> onlylove: 搜狗出了多久才有的数字
<happyaron> jusss: 尼玛我要是能谈就好了
<jusss> happyaron: 为新中国的发展做出巨大贡献
<onlylove> happyaron: 互联网企业啊，对业界风向要嗅觉灵敏，不然被别人抢先了，自己喝汤的份都没了
<jusss> happyaron: 你都和搜狗谈了，离腾讯还会远吗，何况现在搜狗也是腾讯的了
<jusss> happyaron: 有困难要上，没困难，制造困难也要上
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> jusss: 又不是我谈的
<happyaron> jusss: 你找麒麟的人去
<onlylove> jusss: 你忘了QQ输入法的存在了，一山不容二虎
<happyaron> onlylove: qq输入法现在是搜狗在维护啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 人都在搜狗办公室里
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥时候合并或者停止维护啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 暂时说是没计划
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正早晚的事情
<onlylove> happyaron: 麻花这个山寨党，靠复制打败了多少人，居然在输入法上碰一鼻子灰
<onlylove> happyaron: 那时候传言要有QQ操作系统和QQ办公软件呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 也没一鼻子灰，全国用量第二
<happyaron> onlylove: 完虐google和百度
<happyaron> qq输入法
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看联众现在啥样
<happyaron> 不了解
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，对了，还在微博上没动静了
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在微博大概就剩下新浪了吧，网易和腾讯的都停了吧？搜狐，有么？
<happyaron> 搜狐好像没戏了，腾讯还有
<happyaron> 网易不知道
<onlylove> 十美分当年可是，呵呵，小马哥一声令下，抄，然后对面立马倒闭
<happyaron> onlylove: 画面感有点强，哈哈哈
<jusss> onlylove: 问题找到了，是权限
<jusss> onlylove: postfix没对/var/mail/写的权限
<askingyj_> 大家好
<^k^> askingyj_:点点点.  00:19
<gebjgd> askingyj_: 你来的太晚 人都走了
<askingyj_> 一般这里什么时候比较热闹？
<gebjgd> askingyj_: 你猜
<askingyj_> …难道是上班时间
<askingyj_> :P
<FrankLv> 老电脑倒腾 i3wm 中
<abc_> 测试
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 01:58 新年快乐 : 19.92天 
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 多老的电脑
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 有龙芯差么
<FrankLv> T61
<abc_> FrankLv, 我梦想
<FrankLv> 其实是T61p，可怜显卡门 自己换成了T61主板 集成显卡
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 擦 还老
<abc_> FrankLv, 键盘灯多给力
<FrankLv> gebjgd, 用了5年多啦，电池早死了 插着电源当台机使唤
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 我正在用龙芯本子
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 5年的机器还叫老
<abc_> 是二手？
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 我另外一台机器2006年的
<FrankLv> abc_, 女同事当年美国背回来的 话说9芯的电池也没用多少次
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 都是中国产
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 天朝做的东西兜了一圈又回来了
<FrankLv> gebjgd, 没办法 T61p外面买便宜
<abc_> gebjgd, 从60以后都是联想了吧
<gebjgd> abc_: 不知道
<gebjgd> FrankLv: 这叫歧视
<FrankLv> 晚了，洗洗睡了先
<abc_> 安
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 早
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 早。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 在等晚餐？
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 在等下班
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 还坐班呢。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 是啊, 正在等maintainer收我的patch, nnnd, 最后一步突然不说话了, 等半天了
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 订好了和哪个姑娘出去吃了？
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 这句话有两个问题, 1, 没有姑娘, 2, 没有营业的饭店
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 呀。你们公司真是选择荒芜的地带。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 穷嘛
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 早起床。也没搞明白具体实施步骤。我多么想要同事呀~合作伙伴也行哈。自己懒惰了。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 你要作甚么?
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: ?
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 哈。也让你等一下。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  http://www.wenjuan.com/s/B77JRb/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 24小时来玩吧 调查第三版
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 适合你
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 一个人做这个。会累。
<QiongMangHuo> 妈蛋, 看来是等不到了
<jiero> cleamoon:   http://www.wenjuan.com/s/B77JRb/ 这次应该能看懂了。
<jiero> knownbad:  http://www.wenjuan.com/s/B77JRb/ troll来麻烦您老人家了。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问.nva文件有什么软件可以打开？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468053 下到一本专业书是.nva格式 windows下有个软件nva reader可以打开 linux用什么软件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks — 2015-01-29 2:48
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu用命令界面有几种办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468054 问一个问题，就是我的这个ubuntu，我现在如果要用命令界面了只能采用2个办法，一个是在图形界面里用xterm,或者呢用ctrl+alt+F1等等，我的意思是说就是我要在系统启动后直接进命令行界面，不知道是
<^k^>  ─> 不是采用改init的办法，如果是的话，要怎么改。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yan ke 1 — 2015-01-29 8:32
<jiero> stardiviner:  孤单感真难办。
<taozhijiang> 找个男朋友吧
<jiero> taozhijiang:
<jiero> 不知道。
<stardiviner> jiero: 孤单要喜欢上就好了。我就喜欢上孤单了。
<boosure> 孤单
<jiero> stardiviner: 。孤单的年岁太多了。当想要做事的时候，总是不想孤单了。
<taozhijiang> ...
<taozhijiang> 你们结合吧
<taozhijiang> 建议
<jiero> stardiviner: 如果我存活下来，来潍坊玩吧。
<jiero> boosure...  My name is Boo. I am a dog. Life is good
<boosure> sweet
<jiero> boosure:  you agreed with it?
<boosure> with what
<jiero> The Boo Dog statement.
<boosure> why not
<jiero> boosure: cool
<jiero> boosure:  好孤单。
<eexpss> oops
<jiero> eexpss:  神怎么了。
<tryit> eexpss, ..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 就等你这口热的了 : 一个非常冷的冬天,早上一老一小两个乞丐去乞讨,他们走到一家餐厅门口等老板扔剩饭。 功夫不负有心人,不一会老板就拿一桶剩饭出来了,小乞丐连忙上去吃,而老乞丐却站在旁边不动。 因为天气很冷,饭很凉,小乞丐吃了几口就胃难受,所以就吐出来！ 这
<^k^>  ─> 时,老乞丐冲了上去,很感动的说:"就等你这口热的了。"
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42864
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 戴尔更新Linux开发者笔记本电脑
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42866
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 设计师用虚拟引擎4设计出逼真的室内3D环境
<onlylove> 这个看起来不错
 * tryit arch的更新速度……kernel 3.18.4了，和kernel.org一致
<onlylove> roylez: 竹席，你现在在哪，听说18摸在裁员
<roylez> onlylove: 18m
<onlylove> roylez: 那个裁11万，真的假的
<roylez> onlylove: 有些夸张，不过确实是要裁。贵公司要我这种不？
<onlylove> roylez: 我司庙太小，用不起啊
<roylez> onlylove: 庙小不要紧，伙食好就行
<onlylove> roylez: 哦，湖南菜吃的习惯不？我司餐厅就那几样菜，虽然不知道是不是湖南的
<onlylove> roylez: 反正我在总部餐厅不到一年，他们会做啥我已经都知道了，都转了两圈了
<roylez> onlylove: 什么公司？
<onlylove> roylez: 文思啊
<roylez> onlylove: 软件外包？
<onlylove> roylez: 嗯
<tryit> onlylove, 文思？？
<onlylove> roylez: 没准再把你包会18摸
<onlylove> tryit: 有问题么
<tryit> onlylove, 昨天晚上正好看到
<tryit> onlylove, 招聘信息
<onlylove> roylez: 不过我司网络有问题啊，我现在一天掉线几百次
<tryit> onlylove, 文思海辉?
<onlylove> tryit: 还有第二个么，
<roylez> onlylove: 看小窗
<onlylove> tryit: 你哪那么多事情，你想来就干脆点
<tryit> onlylove, 久仰大名～，估计看不上这种小和尚……
<onlylove> tryit: 有出息就别去外包公司，直接去外企
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/316175   你看, 上次我就说大馒头一千出头, hd25不到一千嘛
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ SENNHEISER 森海塞尔 MOMENTUM（大馒头）封闭式头戴耳机 $149.99（约￥1000）有晒单_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<tryit> onlylove, 企业性质不太一样吧，无所谓绝对的好坏
 * MSErgo4K 求50个月年终奖!!
<onlylove> tryit: 我这么说好了，onsite和offsite一个天上一个地下，onsite有机会转入，offsite大概没机会了
<onlylove> tryit: 我反正两头都干过
<onlylove> tryit: 因为干过onsite的所以和你说，有能力直接去外企
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 跳槽BAT吧…… :D
<tryit> onlylove, 恩，
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 有合适的岗位我就跳, 如果人家也要我的话...
<onlylove> tryit: 你拿到的钱，也就是外企给你公司的三分之一
<tryit> onlylove, 这么大差距？
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 贵社现在发50个月年终啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 啥???? 真的?????
<tryit> freeflying, 。。。
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 你别骗我!!
<tryit> 你们太幽默了～
<onlylove> tryit: 我记得之前有个同事，运气比较好，转入外企了，工资直接翻倍
<onlylove> tryit: 所以，你自己想吧
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 蛋蛋少点也发了48个月
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 蛤蟆发了49个月
<tryit> onlylove, 恩，从另外一个角度来看，也可以看作进入外企的一个途径吧？
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: ...  .... .... .....
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 你来我公司啊, 也翻倍啊
<pocmon> 那当然，外企是每小时最低工资，我们是每月最低。。。。。。。
<tryit> MSErgo4K, onlylove 跳槽一般能多20%-50%
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 你看 onlylove 的基数啊
<tryit> 翻倍的也有，估计不叫少
<tryit> 比较
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 翻倍的太多了...
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 新公司大多会参照上一个公司的标准来开吧？
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 虚报啊
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 让打工资条咋办？
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 没听说过这事.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 好吧，学了一招
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我还在等email……
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 不过跟hr要工资, 还是挺需要技术的. 我当时就要少了, hr都没跟我砍价直接同意了... sigh...
<onlylove___> 擦……疯了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: hr是看我要的工资太少了, 都不好意思砍价了...
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 亏大发了你
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 对啊!
<MSErgo4K> tryit: nnnd, 当时心虚啊
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 觉得canonical这么高大上, 能让我进去就是了, 还计较毛的工资啊!
<MSErgo4K> tryit: sigh, 盛名之下 其实难副
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我现在的岗位，谈工资的时候我说另外也有一个offer，待遇高，但是方向不太对，是做驱动的
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 没准人期望是，这个人大概要个两万吧，我给他砍到一万五，嗯，就这样，结果你要了8000，hr喜出望外
<tryit> MSErgo4K, HR问我“你想工资低点方向对路的，还是工资高点方向不太对的”
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 对啊, hr会有个预期的值, 然后发现我要的还不够预期, 他就直接给我了...
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我说“我会再找一个工资高方向也对的……"
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 实话.
 * MSErgo4K 海淘两条内裤去
<tryit> MSErgo4K, RH楞了一下，笑死我了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: rh一直都楞楞的
<MSErgo4K> mikecao: 把最新的we are hiring 的邮件发我一份啊!
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我面试的第一个公司，RH说我们这不是复旦就是上海交大的，应届生绝对秒杀你的水平……我二话没说起来就走
<onlylove> tryit: 这种，绝对吹牛
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 很多hr都是靠这种话来压工资的.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, onlylove 没点诚意
<tryit> MSErgo4K, onlylove 谈待遇和菜市场买菜没两样
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 餐市场的人多实诚啊
<onlylove> tryit: 菜市场的多实诚
<tryit> ..
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 我去买菜, 临了人家还免费送我两棵葱
<onlylove> tryit: 看到了吧
<tryit> onlylove, MSErgo4K 英雄所见略同
 * MSErgo4K 求工作推荐! 求50个月年终奖啊!
 * onlylove_ 求工作推荐! 求5个月年终奖
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.10无限网卡用VPN的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468056 我想设置一个VPN，但是我只有无线网，每次接VPN的时候居然会把我的无线网踢掉然后再去接VPN （我在win下接VPN可以接，也已经确保VPN设置完全没有问题），自然每次都接不到，请问有什么办
<^k^>  ─> 法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq1623299667 — 2015-01-29 10:58
<iIlL10Oo> 求3个月年终奖
<onlylove_> http://wei.sohu.com/20150126/n408067930.shtml?pvid=tc_news&a=&b=%E5%A4%AE%E8%A7%86%E6%9B%9D%E5%85%89%E7%94%B5%E5%95%86%E5%94%AE%E5%81%87%20%E4%B8%89%E6%98%9F%E6%89%8B%E6%9C%BA%E6%AD%A3%E5%93%81%E7%8E%870
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 央视曝光9家电商7家售假 三星手机正品率0-搜狐
<onlylove_> 淘宝作死啊
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<tryit> onlylove_, 民不与官斗
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: bot要毛年终
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 快来看，那个buffer error
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04 怎么安装“爱普生LQ-730K”的驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468057 ubuntu 14.04 怎么安装“爱普生LQ-730K”的驱动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hopefulness — 2015-01-29 11:02
<onlylove___> 喵的，每天各种掉掉掉
<onlylove___> 继续改代码去，数据代码分离这事为啥要我来做……
<onlylove___> 谁的烂摊子让谁来收拾啊倒是
<jiero> onlylove___:  好孩子。
<jiero> onlylove___: 现在想回馈 fcitx
<mayli> test
<^k^> mayli:点点点. 11:24 新年快乐 : 19.52天 
<jiero>  onlylove___  都付不起。收美元订阅的。
<jiero> mayli:  test 是为了什么？就是为了得知日期？
<jiero> test
<^k^> jiero:点点点. 11:25 新年快乐 : 19.52天 
<onlylove___> jiero: test是为了试试kk好用不
<test345> 中午测试
<onlylove___> jiero: 以及看看自己网断了没
<jiero> onlylove___:  kk 不好用时候是什么样子呢。
<onlylove___> jiero: 你和别人聊天正常，然后它半天不回
<jiero> onlylove___:  好的。没研究过 kk 到底怎么工作。
<test345> hello
<^k^> test345:点点点. 11:29 新年快乐 : 19.52天 
<test345> hello
<^k^> test345:点点点. 11:29 新年快乐 : 19.52天 
<test345> 新年快乐
<askingyj_> 新年快乐
<mayli> test
<^k^> mayli:点点点. 11:45 新年快乐 : 19.51天 
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  适合手机党噢。 http://zhi.quanmama.com/zhidemai/161366.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ AOC I2473PWY 23.8寸AH-IPS显示器（ONKYO音箱、超窄边框、Miracast无线连接） 1269元包邮，历史新低-券妈妈
<jiero> 现在这里没有比我穷的嗯。 jusss 也发达了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 吃吃吃?
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: na?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 到位
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 我要吃那个酥肉套餐!
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: zou
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: go.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11576.html 喝不下去 : 拉吉卡第一次上游泳课,一小时以后,他对教练说:"我想,今天是不是就练到这里吧?" "为什么呢?" "我实在喝不下去了。"
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 刷出来了，jd好复杂……
<xtpeeps>  /msg nickserv identify 1236
<xtpeeps> Via
<xtpeeps> ...
 * kandu 赶紧记下
<xtpeeps> ...
<jiero> xtpeeps: 。。。
<jiero> xtpeeps:  如果如果你的密码就是这么简单。。。
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  酥肉好吃吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 想装ubuntu9.10 但没有软件源怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468084 我的老机子想装ubuntu9.10 但没有软件源怎么办 我的机子比较老，9。10运行的很流畅，但没有软件源，装不了软件源，下载不了中文包，菜单都是英文的。怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-01-29 13:00
<jusss> 9.10好
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 其实简单的很.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 就是过来玩手机的
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 看requied skill，好多啊
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 忽略吧.
<onlylove_> jusss: 听二代说，你发达了？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 我们的开发岗位也是这些requied skills
<MSErgo4K> required...
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 直接超过来的
<jusss> onlylove_: 没有呀
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 你现在投, 一会儿就有人给你打电话跟你聊一下, 就搞定了
<jusss> onlylove_: 我知道昨天为啥我的虚拟邮箱一直收不到邮件了，搞半天竟然是postfix没有/var/mail的权限
<onlylove> jusss: 你以后没事能不能不和我就哪个系统好用什么的顶嘴
<onlylove> jusss: 昨天因为你，差点日常灭团
<jusss> onlylove_: 现在sasl转发验证 smtps 虚拟用户接收邮件，三个都搞玩了，再来个dovecot就结束了
<jusss> onlylove 你的萝莉键盘好用嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 不要怀疑我用过8没，我这边是测试环境，各个系统版本和浏览器版本都有，
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说，win8的错，别人都知道，怕你不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 一，改用户习惯，参考Gnome3，但是Gnome3我会用，证明它比8还好点
<onlylove_> 擦，又掉了不管了，改代码去
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42871
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 苹果成为中国最大智能手机制造商
<onlylove_> 那么多手机怎么卖出去的……
<lainme> onlylove_: 大家换的比较勤快
<jusss> O0XX: 读写文件时的"stream"是不是字节流？ 就像py3中的bytes string ?
<onlylove_> lainme: 我这种09年手机还在用的是不是被各种厂商痛恨啊
<lainme> onlylove_: 当然
<onlylove_> lainme: 好吧其实我也想换，但是怕电子垃圾污染环境，博士姐求捐款买新iphone
<lainme> onlylove_: 我都要穷死了。又要交学费了。
<onlylove_> lainme: 新学期开始了么……
<onlylove_> lainme: 虽然我已经不上学了，但是感觉现在是放寒假时间
<lainme> onlylove_: 2月2号开学
<MSErgo4K> lainme: 这么早开学??
<MSErgo4K> lainme: 春节前开学??
<lainme> MSErgo4K: 本科生12月中旬就放假了，所以开学也早
<MSErgo4K> lainme: 昂... 你又不是本科生.
<lainme> MSErgo4K: 我们没假
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • arm架构上安装了xubuntu，在登陆切换的时候会出现黄屏，启动的时候也会。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468085 IMG_0407.JPG图片在附件上，各位大神有遇到的么IMG_0406.JPG 黄屏现象是出现在出现登陆窗口之前。我在进行登陆切换的时候也会出现黄屏。这个到底 是什么地方
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 人民币啥时候涨回来啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我哪知道，问村长去
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我艹，这也值得出来搞... http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62be229ejw1eoq9li95nij20yg0jgwgd.jpg
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这互联网思维真是不懂...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 这sb... 9块钱, 高了我肯定不买
<palomino|working> 。。。。。
<palomino|working> 神奇的小米
<palomino|working> 扁平线抗干扰行么
<MSErgo4K> palomino|working: 行.
<palomino|working> hmm。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 死马
<onlylove> palomino|working: 小米这个不是扁线，另外，我想买个扁线试试，虽然我现在基本用wifi
<palomino|working> 啊
<palomino|working> 我看成扁的了
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * O0XX momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo O0XX 
 * MSErgo4K momo palomino|working's pipi
<palomino|working> = =
 * MSErgo4K 我幻听了?
<Destine> MSErgo4K, 啥？
<MSErgo4K> Destine: 啊?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 微薄上这个话题写的真是赞 http://weibo.com/p/1008083d945423f8e9496c429a5d8c65b4604f?k=Ubuntu&from=501&_from_=huati_topic#_rnd1422514946928
<^k^> ⇪ w: Sina Visitor System
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • dd命令制作u盘启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468087 在ubuntu下可以用dd命令将一个系统iso镜像文件直接写入优盘,然后用优盘启动就可以进行系统的安装了,我就是用这种方法安装ubuntu的,而且不需要改任何配置文件.,原理上,本来系统镜像都是放在光盘里的(iso文件系统)
<^k^>  ─> ,启动时选择光盘启动就可以进入系统安装了.我用过win7的系统盘这样装过系统.在原理上,不管是优盘 …
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 新pmon怎么处理
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 拜妹子壕
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 蓉蓉.
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩妹子壕 imtxc
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜孔叔叔
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜猴叔儿
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜remote壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜能人
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: 拜kk他爹
<happyaron> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<happyaron> maplebeats: 拜鹅家大大
<happyaron> pity: 拜p哥
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜破马努力工作快要筋疲力竭叔
<happyaron> qiao: 拜首席
<happyaron> roylez: 拜主席
<happyaron> scateu`: 康哥壕
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 袜子壕
<happyaron> ypwong: 黄sir好
<qiao> happyaron: 壕早～
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<palomino|working> 累死了今天
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 给我发一份 we are hiring啊
<pity> happyaron: 摸摸
<palomino|working> we are firing?
<pity> you are on fire....
<MSErgo4K> you are fired.
<liuhangbin> MSErgo4K: 红帽内核测试来吗？
<MSErgo4K> liuhangbin: 我现在不做技术了. 我是猎头了
<liuhangbin> MSErgo4K: ...
<MSErgo4K> liuhangbin: 我只是更新一下我的数据库而已
<liuhangbin> MSErgo4K: 好吧
<MSErgo4K> liuhangbin: 再说了... kexin组, 不去...
<liuhangbin> To All: 红帽内核测试内推，网络优先，有兴趣的可以联系我
<pity> MSErgo4K: 猎头你好
<liuhangbin> MSErgo4K: 为啥？
<MSErgo4K> pity: 乖, pity姐.
<tryit> liuhangbin, .
<tryit> liuhangbin, 上海有分部嘛？嘿嘿
<MSErgo4K> liuhangbin: 有一次我在私人电话室打个很重要的电话, 然后kexin冲进来说她要打电话征用这个屋子... nnnd, 这屋子她又没预约.
<pity> MSErgo4K: ..
<liuhangbin> tryit: 上海有分部，但是基本没有研发人员
<MSErgo4K> liuhangbin: 于是我一边接着面试电话, 一边四处找地方...
 * pity 我要找工作！
<liuhangbin> MSErgo4K: 面试电话是挺重要，哈哈
<kandu> happyaron: dd壕好
<MSErgo4K> liuhangbin: 正赶上有道题我答不上来, 人家给我讲呢
<MSErgo4K> liuhangbin: sigh...
<palomino|working> ...
<tryit> liuhangbin, 好吧，看来和RH无缘了……
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 过期了吧?
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 一堆点不开的链接...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 说起来c家这边都没有私人电话室
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 有啊.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 货梯门口
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 话说是不是该拍工位画面了...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 周五之前啊
<Destine> MSErgo4k|Brb, 你这名字看着特别。。。乱。
<Destine> ^k^, 点点点
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: yoooo, 对!
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 不服?
<iIlL10Oo> 2015-01-29 15:45:53 +0800
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 没有。
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 乖.
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 。。。上班去。
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 上班? 有工作推荐给我吗?
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 你离职了？
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 现在的工作不能糊口啊
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 我们公司招人来不来。。。应该也不能糊口。。。
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 去!
<O0XX> Destine: double?
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 一边儿去, 我找工作, 你来凑啥热闹...
<Destine> O0XX, 想多了。
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: double我也去啊
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 1.3我就去
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 那我觉得还是有希望哦。
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 我每月就差那么几百块就够糊口的了
<jusss> MSErgo4k: O0XX 帮我看下这个脚本哪有问题 https://bpaste.net/show/7e2acf89b67c
<MSErgo4k> jusss: 懒得点开
<jusss> 就9行，不多
<jusss> hoxily_: https://bpaste.net/show/7e2acf89b67c 帮我看下哪有问题
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 说了半天, 没给我jd啊!
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 你要什么职位啊。。。
<MSErgo4k> Destine: suse是吧...
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 嗯。。。
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 有没有list让我自己看看啊?
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 各种开发岗位我都有兴趣啊
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 貌似木有这种list唉。。。但是我能想到的有HA和Virtualization的。
<MSErgo4k> Destine: ha是啥啊?
<Destine> MSErgo4k, High Availability
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 有jd嘛?
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: 高可用
<MSErgo4k> onlylove_: 你说中文我还是不知道是啥...
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: 就是保证不宕机
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: 用集群的方式
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 搭集群。
<MSErgo4k> ... ... ...
<MSErgo4k> 哦. sa嘛不是
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: sa的一部分
<MSErgo4k> 哦... sa不行, 我水平不够.
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: 很easy，如果只是管理，开发没做过
<^k^> Destine, 16:00 新年快乐 : 19.33天 
<onlylove_> jusss: 你那是个死循环？
<onlylove_> 谁TM告诉我自评应该怎么吹
<Destine> onlylove_, 开。。。开发。。。
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: 看到没，开发……
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 求jd啊
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: 我目前知道的ha大概就lvs haproxy heartbeat
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: 然后nginx算半个
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: 哦，还有keepalived
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 怎么给你？
<onlylove_> MSErgo4k: 通常是haproxy 和keepalived配合用
<MSErgo4k> Destine: msg.
<MSErgo4k> onlylove_: 哦.
<MSErgo4k> Destine: dev的岗位都给我吧.
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 贵司1k USD的Referral fee?
 * onlylove 抓狂写自评中
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 是滴。
<Destine> onlylove, 自评是啥？
<onlylove> Destine: Overall Comments from Appraisee on Self Performance and Development for the Year
<onlylove> Destine: 个人年度绩效和发展自评
<Destine> onlylove, 听上去很NB。。。
<onlylove> Destine: 得想想怎么吹啊，和年终绩效挂钩的，虽然和三月份工资一起发
<onlylove> Destine: 刚参加工资那会儿，不懂得，认真写，结果啥也没，后来才知道，这个东西就是要你吹自己如何NB的
<freeflying> http://m.bbc.com/news/magazine-30983402?OCID=fbasia
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ China's super-rich communist Buddhists - BBC News
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<Destine> onlylove, 哦，我们的年终只和公司业绩有关。
<Destine> freeflying, 你把人家kk怎么了。
<freeflying> Destine: ?
<hoxily> jusss: 什么错误?
<Destine> 当当呢。。。
<Destine> 这么多个忙活我都不知道谁是了。
<freeflying> Destine: 踢踢踢
<Destine> freeflying, 啥？
<huntxu> happyaron: 回拜
<Destine> huntxu, 你从哪里冒出来的。。。
<huntxu> Destine: 乱入的
<freeflying> Destine: 踢了这些忙活
<Destine> freeflying, 人家也没干嘛呀。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 你这个脚本是想干什么？
<freeflying> Destine: 你到底用hangout? wechat?
<Destine> freeflying, 都用啊。
<freeflying> Destine: 我给你的消息你都没回过
<Destine> freeflying, how？当然大家最近都这么说。。。我两个手机倒腾着用确实丢了很多消息。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 给指定目录下的所有文件改名，改成0，1，2，3，……？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 设置用户账户自动登录后再取消后，登录不需要密码？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468089 发到这个版块不知道有没有人理。感觉是ubuntu的一个bug，印象中应该是13.xx还是14.xx开始，本人就发现了， 在设置-用户账户，启用“自动登录”功能后，再取消此功能，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 设置用户账户自动登录后再取消后，登录不需要密码？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468090 发到这个版块不知道有没有人理。感觉是ubuntu的一个bug，印象中应该是13.xx还是14.xx开始，本人就发现了， 在设置-用户账户，启用“自动登录”功能后，再取消此功能，
<netsnail> 好久不上
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求答案，设置用户账户自动登录后再取消后，登录就不需要密码？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468091 发到这个版块不知道有没有人理。感觉是ubuntu的一个bug，印象中应该是13.xx还是14.xx开始，本人就发现了， 在设置-用户账户，启用“自动登录”功能后，再取
<hoxily> jusss: 改好了，https://bpaste.net/show/826bf70410c4
<hoxily> jusss: 你原来的脚本里没有加上路径分隔符。
<hoxily> jusss: import os; os.sep就是当前平台的路径分隔符。
<hoxily> jusss: 还有，python里迭代一个list，可以用for in 语句。
<hoxily> jusss: 可以这样子写：for i,filename in enumerate(file_list):
<onlylove> hoxily: 我觉得他这东西会给自己带来不小的麻烦
<hoxily> enumerate(file_list)会生成一个__next__方法返回tuple的迭代器。
<hoxily> jusss: help(enumerate)有帮助说明。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • wacom问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468094 我在Xubuntu14.10软件中心安装了wacom但在设置里面找不到wacom相关的设置，请问这是什么问题？请问是驱动问题吗？ 用UbuntuKyin系统设置里面是有wacom设置的 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgbl — 2015-01-29 16:29
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • wacom问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468095 我在Xubuntu14.10软件中心安装了wacom但在设置里面找不到wacom相关的设置，请问这是什么问题？请问是驱动问题吗？ 用UbuntuKyin系统设置里面是有wacom设置的 统计信息: 发表于 由 sgbl — 2015-01-29 16:32
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04server内核编译提示“No rule to make target `uImage" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468096 拿到了3.13的linux内核代码，make menuconfig一切正常。但是切换到root账户后，执行make uImage提示“No rule to make target `uImage'”。同样失败的还有make zImage。 试图安装uboot相关工具，结果
<hoxily> onlylove_: 你这网太烂了吧
<hoxily> onlylove_: 一直PING Timeout
<dsw_9527> 上面那个脚本昨天刚好用到个类似的，linxu上，取到的文件名后面都多个\n，使用的时候就都得先strip下...
<happyaron> huntxu: 瘦终端盒子现在到底靠谱不靠谱啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 看你拿来干嘛
<happyaron> huntxu: 几千点，偶尔有视频播放需求
<onlylove> happyaron: 几千点啥意思
<huntxu> happyaron: 视频我觉得比较吃力，普通办公还是没问题的
<happyaron> onlylove: 几千个终端
<huntxu> happyaron: 说720P都是骗人的
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要买树莓嘛
<happyaron> huntxu: 千兆网络，主流显示器分辨率，能带多少个，主要办公偶尔视频
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 协议我不熟啊，不知道大概占用带宽如何
<happyaron> huntxu: 那盒子一般能到啥分辨率
<happyaron> 480?
<happyaron> 24位真彩
<happyaron> onlylove: 几千点就是几千个接入用户
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，瘦终端服务器啊……
<happyaron> onlylove: yep
<onlylove> happyaron: 没玩过，不知道
<huntxu> happyaron: 不动的时候分辨率可以和普通用的屏幕差不多吧
<taozhijiang> 这里面是不是红帽的人很多啊
<taozhijiang> liuhangbin: 我记得
<happyaron> onlylove: 玩过华为的那个fushioncloud么
<taozhijiang> 还有adam，不过貌似已经走了吧
<huntxu> happyaron: 最主要就是视频差点而已，其它和正常使用时差别不是很大
<happyaron> huntxu: 哦
<happyaron> taozhijiang: 这里除了ubuntu的人之外都挺多
<huntxu> happyaron: 不过感觉肯定会有点怪怪的就是了 @.@
<happyaron> huntxu: 咋个怪法
<huntxu> happyaron: 心理作用觉得卡？
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 没
<happyaron> huntxu: 我能说事实就挺卡的么。。
<O0XX> happyaron: MSErgo4k和我做的那个ARM盒子
<Destine> 当当呢。。。
<O0XX> happyaron: 你问问 MSErgo4k 性能如何？
<taozhijiang> MSErgo4k: 我觉得kexin还是不错的啊
<O0XX> Destine: 偷渡了
<happyaron> O0XX: 额，你们啥配置
<taozhijiang> 对人也蛮客气的
<happyaron> Destine: 当当偷渡去美帝了，到那就被大雪埋了
<happyaron> lol
<O0XX> happyaron: 瘦客户机 都是跑 vdi的
<MSErgo4k> taozhijiang: 不赶我出来就好, 赶我出来就不好...
<huntxu> happyaron: 需要测试下网络带宽如何，我不清楚其实
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 性能顶呱呱啊
<O0XX> happyaron: 跑个  ctitix app什么的
<Destine> ypwong, 你怎么没有被埋。
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 鼠标都能动!
<taozhijiang> MSErgo4k: 就是打扰你电话了，就不爽了？
<taozhijiang> MSErgo4k: 你以前是哪个组的啊
<happyaron> Destine: ypwong 也被埋了，昨天会都没开
<MSErgo4k> taozhijiang: office managment
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 啥意思
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 你们硬件啥配置
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 就是, 还没卡到鼠标都不能动.
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 忘了.
<hoxily> dsw_9527: 没有多\n啊
<taozhijiang> 。。。
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: ...
<happyaron> MSErgo4k: 那还不如袜子壕的电视盒呢 cc wzssyqa
<MSErgo4k> happyaron: 昂.
<maplebeats> lainme: 几何平均数等于 exp(avg(log(x))) ?
<O0XX> maplebeats: 一个数如何几何平均？
<maplebeats> 这个X代表N个
<maplebeats> 其实是sql语句
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 提示这个:Rhythmbox 需要安装插件来播放下列类型的媒体文件： text/uri-list decoder http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468097 现在播放不了APE文件了, 不明什么原因,如题提示, 请高手指路 a.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2015-01-29 16:49
<O0XX> maplebeats: X是N个数相乘？
<O0XX> maplebeats: 这个是对的... e^(x/n) == e^x开N次方
<maplebeats> 不是，这个差不多就是指   exp(((log(x1)+log(x2)+..log(xn))/N))
<O0XX> e^log(x) == x
<maplebeats> 恩
<O0XX> e^(log(x)+log(y)) == x*y
<maplebeats> 大神，受我一拜
<O0XX> maplebeats: 平伸
<hoxily> 平身？
<O0XX> maplebeats: 我为数不多还能记得的公式了...
<O0XX> maplebeats:话说你改行DBA了？
<freeflying> O0XX: mp3.baidu.com不让下音乐了啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度MP3――全球最大中文音乐搜索平台 (@ baidu.com)
<O0XX> freeflying: 不是早就不能下了..
<freeflying> O0XX: 那现在哪里去下音乐啊
<jusss> hoxily: 我找打问题的原因了，把1重名为2,但是2已经存在了，就会出现问题，现在我要再加个遍历列表和count比较，貌似又要用递归了，
<O0XX> freeflying: 不知道，很多年不下载音乐了
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 毛, 一直可以下
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 你是会员吧？
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 我不是的时候也可以下
<O0XX> freeflying: 听 MSErgo4k 的
<O0XX> freeflying: 我很多年不下载了
<freeflying> MSErgo4k: 共享我下
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 虽然蒙古属于内陆国家，但当年蒙古为了通过库苏古尔湖用船运输石油，组建了一支总共有七个人组成的海军。
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 谁说人家没有海军...
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 共享啥?
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 非会员可以下载啊
<freeflying> MSErgo4k: 下不了啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 得有账号，但不用交钱
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 刚在 O0XX 的电脑上测试过了.
<MSErgo4k> freeflying: 可以下载.
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 恨你.
<MSErgo4k> Destine: 说好了的jd呢!
<O0XX> MSErgo4k:  京东？
<Destine> MSErgo4k, 。。。着急干嘛。。。我一会儿给你发。。。
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 酒店
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 哦
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 鸡蛋
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: MBL
<Destine> 决定
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 基带
<Destine> 经典
<Destine> 角度
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 肩带
<Destine> 监督
<Destine> 。。。
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 你这个几个还挺靠谱.. 酒店，肩带...
<MSErgo4k> 军刀
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: gfw blog那几个人居然还在国内？
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 这你都知道?
<MSErgo4k> O0XX: 走, 查水表去
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: 恩，顺便送快递和温暖
 * MSErgo4k 我靠, 今天竟然不是周五...
 * MSErgo4k 要是昨天是明天的话就好了
<chongwish> 那么今天就是星期三了……
<maplebeats> O0XX: 我这水平怎么可能做DBA
<maplebeats> chongwish: 今天不是周五么
<O0XX> 难道不是周六？
<gebjgd> 谁想出来的要把屏幕树过来？ 简直反人类
<chongwish> 今天是周六，你在加班
<chongwish> gebjgd:是谁提出要有屏幕的，简直反人类……
<MSErgo4k> 你们这帮渣渣...
<gebjgd> chongwish, 这是扯蛋了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 拜DBA
<gebjgd> chongwish, 1920x1200的分辨率树起来太难受了
<MSErgo4k> 说周三的是怎么算出来的?
<chongwish> MSErgo4k:瞎说的呗，你没看说在扯淡吗……
<MSErgo4k> chongwish: 没看.
<maplebeats> onlylove: dba个p
<MSErgo4k> maplebeats: 拜DBA
<O0XX> maplebeats: p也能dba..
<O0XX> maplebeats: 拜dba
<maplebeats> 你们这样子真的好么
<maplebeats> 作为一个小小的运维
<maplebeats> 你们这些大神就不要嘲笑我了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我现在连sa都不是
<chongwish> maplebeats:不好，你要来打我吗^_^
<O0XX> maplebeats: 求当sa
<onlylove> maplebeats: 所以你还是比我牛的
<gebjgd> maplebeats, 运维大婶好
<MSErgo4k> maplebeats: 我现在连sa都不是
<MSErgo4k> maplebeats: 所以你还是比我牛的
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu终端登录相关的设置在哪里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468099 IMG_0407.JPG跟终端登录，登录切换相关的设置，比如显示如图的登录界面的设置。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjwyczj — 2015-01-29 17:34
<O0XX> MSErgo4k: http://www.zhihu.com/question/26441584
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 「55 度水杯」利用的是什么物理原理？ - 物理学 - 知乎
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 取标题 buffer error
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu在休眠后，在无法再次登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468100 我的板子在休眠后，再次在登入端输入密码登录，但是无法再次登录了，这是什么原因啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjwyczj — 2015-01-29 17:42
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu14.10无线网卡不稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468101 前几天重新装了一下ubuntu14.10，之前用的没有异常，但是这次装好之后无线网卡感觉有点奇怪。 刚开机之后，在桌面右上角的网络标记可以看到已经连接了wifi，但是此时无法访问网页。需要自己手动点
<^k^>  ─> 一下已经连接上的那个热点然后弹出一个输入wifi密码的窗口，确认之后才能访问网页。而且之后会 …
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: sa是什么
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: system admin
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 俗称网管
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 哦IT可能更贴切
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 叔儿
<XiaMangHuo> julianwa: 居立安叔儿
<freeflying> XiaMangHuo: 耍完了？
<XiaMangHuo> freeflying: 木有呢，下周回去
<julianwa> XiaMangHuo,  哪耍去了？
<XiaMangHuo> julianwa: 厦门
<julianwa> XiaMangHuo, 爽吧
<XiaMangHuo> julianwa: 挺暖和，没别的了
<julianwa> XiaMangHuo, 暖和就不错了。这边冻成狗了
<uuair> 这里有没有ubuntu的管理员啊?我忘记密码了,但用哪个邮箱注册的也忘记了
<maplebeats> uuair: 都忘了啊
<maplebeats> uuair: 能记起啥？
<maplebeats> uuair: 用户名就是这个？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我是运维不是SA~~
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 一样
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 所谓的运维其实就是SA，国内爱起名
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 开发运维不是叫devops么
<onlylove_> maplebeats: op是啥？
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 还是sa
<jusss> hoxily: 再没
<LentinT> hello?
<hoxily> jusss: 怎么了？
<jusss> hoxily: https://bpaste.net/show/6cb64446bf95
<jusss> hoxily: 当匹配不上时，期待返回个0,但是一直没有
<jusss> hoxily: 倒是匹配上时，总能返回1
<hoxily> jusss: ping
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<jusss> hoxily: https://bpaste.net/show/865e6d7996c1
<jusss> hoxily: 匹配上时能返回1,但是匹配不上什么也不返回，应该返回0才对
<hoxily> jusss: return match_list(element, cdr(list))
<hoxily> jusss: 你不return的话，python function/method默认返回None
<TeaX> ？
<hoxily> jusss: 白白运算了
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9934903/
<hoxily> jusss: 你这样子写，最坏情况下会创建len(list)个list对象。
<hoxily> jusss: 可以直接用 in 运算符，b = '2' in ['2']; b的值就是True了。
<jusss> hoxily: 还是有点不明白，py的递归和别的语言的不一样？
<hoxily> jusss: 递归当然一样，但是list的slice操作会创建新的list对象
<jusss> hoxily: 我看不出你贴的和我的有什么区别呀？
<jusss> hoxily: 为什么你这就返回了
<hoxily> jusss: 你少了个return
<jusss> hoxily: 为什么要返回个递归函数
<hoxily> jusss: 哪里返回了？return match_list(element, list);返回的是match_list这个function的返回值。
<hoxily> jusss: return后面跟着的是对match_list函数的调用，而不是match_list函数。
<jusss> hoxily: 没有这个return不也是调用match_list吗
<hoxily> jusss: Python里函数调用总是有返回值，默认为None。
<hoxily> jusss: 确实调用了，但是结果没有保存下来，也没有return给上一级。
<hoxily> 要不你这样写也行，拆成两行：
<jusss> hoxily: 那个1为啥能返回
<hoxily> result = match_list(element, cdr(list))
<hoxily> return result
<jusss> hoxily: 这不是一样吗
<hoxily> jusss: 你哪里没有明白？
<jusss> hoxily: 看query
<hoxily> 你的match_list函数必须返回0或者1，但是你的代码里，else分支仅仅计算了进一步的递归，但是没有返回这个计算结果。
<hoxily> jusss: 虽然计算了，但是你不用 return语句主动返回结果，会使得这个函数返回默认的None常量。
<hoxily> jusss: 你把问题分解成三种情况，第三种情况，恰好是该问题的同类问题（list元素少了一个）。所以你得在这三种情况下都return某个结果。
<hoxily> 不return就会返回None这个默认值。
<hoxily> 而None在Python REPL里显示效果为什么都不显示。
<jusss> hoxily: py的指定的返回值只能写在语句的最后面?
<hoxily> return语句写哪里都行啊。
<hoxily> 跟C一样
<jusss> hoxily: 可实际情况只有2种，一种匹配上了直接返回，一种没匹配上最后匹配上[]返回，
<hoxily> jusss: 你没理解递归吧？
<hoxily> jusss: len(list) == 0时，进入你的第一个分支；len(list) == 1时，进入你后面的两个分支之一。
<hoxily> jusss: 你别把整个递归过程压缩掉。
<hoxily> jusss: 仅仅看当前这个问题规模情况下，有哪几种情况。
<hoxily> jusss: 它是一层层套进去的。
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935460/
<hoxily> jusss: 如果你不主动return一个值，function就返回None
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 怎么我等的公交还在堵 : 朋友,请听我说:故事总有幸福,不管你相信与否? 骑士守卫贵妇,王子保护公主,农夫爱上村姑。 我也在等上帝眷顾,但怎么我等的公交还在堵?！
<hoxily> jusss: LISP是这样子的？“在没有加入返回语句的情况下，一个函数的最后一个语句的计算结果会被当作函数的返回值返回给调用者”
<hoxily> jusss: http://blog.csdn.net/keyboardota/article/details/7642767
<^k^> ⇪ : Lisp语言：函数的定义，调用以及参数的传递 - keyboardOTA的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<hoxily> jusss: 所以你在Python中也误以为“一个函数的最后一个语句的计算结果会被当作函数的返回值返回给调用者”
<hoxily> jusss: https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/controlflow.html#defining-functions  The return statement returns with a value from a function. return without an expression argument returns None. Falling off the end of a function also returns None.
<jusss> hoxily: 我那种改成c会有和py一样的问题吗？
<hoxily> jusss: 是的。C应该会Warning
<jusss> hoxily: 大部分语言都会有这样的问题吗
<hoxily> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> hoxily: 我改成c试试
 * jiero 摸摸 alvin_rxg
<jusss> hoxily: 我试了，c是可以的。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 你试试传递复杂的结构体看看
<jusss> hoxily: https://bpaste.net/show/96920351ab92
<jusss> hoxily: 子函数最后并没有return语句，还是返回了
<jusss> 如果是lisp if后面连return都不用加可以直接返回值
<hoxily> jusss: struct Point{int x; int y; int z;};
<jusss> (if () 1)
<jusss> hoxily: 你想让c返回啥
<jusss> hoxily: 你可以直接改，我没用过结构体链表之类的
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936560/ 试试这样子。
<jusss> hoxily: 没有函数，没有return，你想返回啥
<hoxily> jusss: 返回那个result
<jusss> hoxily: 最后连函数调用都不是吧
<jusss> hoxily: 没有return,也没有函数调用，
<hoxily> 我在改改
<jusss> hoxily: 你那就跟这个似的 https://bpaste.net/show/c0fc8982c3e6
<jusss> return没有，最后一句连函数调用都不是
<hoxily> jusss: 那你说C的这种特性要怎么描述？
<jusss> hoxily: 你说要传递复杂结构体，那就把变量a b换成结构体，看能不能返回
<jusss> hoxily: 你会别的语言不，用别的语言试试
<jusss> hoxily: perl ruby js什么的，
<jusss> hoxily: 子函数的返回值
<hoxily> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936805/
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 12.04无法开机，新手求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468102 今天在一个博客上看到了keynav这个软件，功能是可以用运用键盘快捷键模拟鼠标点击操作。 然后我按照如下的步骤安装配置了 “ Ubuntu 的官方源默认自带这个软件： $ sudo apt-get install keynav 配置文
<hoxily> jusss: 你自己试吧。
<uuair> maplebeats: 用户名就是找个..我忘记事哪个邮箱注册的了,因为i注册的比较早
<ukari> 今天凌晨看了die welle这部电影
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  穷忙活。赶紧狂赚美金呀。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 荒凉到抢劫都找不到人
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 知道为啥这样都能存活么。都是剥削中国等发展中国家的人民从事他们的生产活动~
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 所以，你要使劲的抢钱回来。
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 牛牛
<jiero> MSErgo4K Qion
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 明天是不是要发工资了
<jiero> 两牛牛互相摸脚
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 明天发.
<jiero> 错了磨角。
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 乃需要了?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 需要啊, 等我计算一下
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 。。。
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: .
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 是不是中国的数量直接换成美金了
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: .....
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 还是德国好 cc gebjgd
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 现在软民币值钱
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 为什么
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 心有灵犀啊
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 美元汇率现在还是那么高
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 美帝大多地方都太荒凉了
<jiero>   QiongMangHuo 不是才跳水了么。。。
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 正常
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 在美帝没车没法活
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 别忘了去bestbuy
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 去干什么
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 那里的耳机便宜的质量和效果都不错
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 有打折
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 比天朝的价格便宜
<QiongMangHuo> gebjgd: 打折也买不起...
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 20刀的耳机都相当好用
<jiero> gebjgd: 你要知道你面对的是 QiongMangHuo  绝对铁公鸡
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 真的  那牌子只有美帝有
 * QiongMangHuo 有hbs750的话倒是可以买一个
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 不要迷信品牌
 * jiero 鄙视 QiongMangHuo  赚我的几十倍，更新速度都不比我快。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 更新速度?
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 我特么又不是富二代
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  首先我都没钱谈质量。就说更新硬件速度。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 每次你更新一套就是我的n倍价值。
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 我特么更不是富二代。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你不是 谁是
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你Y是富一代。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你儿子
<gebjgd> jiero, 我还没儿子呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 我知道。你女儿不一定，等你有了儿子就差不多了。
<MSErgo4K> d
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  有没有图形界面的简单蜘蛛工具呀。
<jiero> MSErgo4K: 就是直接抓网页内容，发手机提醒的
<onlylove> 靠，spider这种，不都是自己写的么
<happyaron> onlylove: 见过一家商业产品
<happyaron> onlylove: 有图形界面，但是真的要钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 要钱无所谓啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 自己写的都是简陋到家的专用产品
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 那家的商业产品爬完之后还对接了ODI
<onlylove> 所以嘛，要钱是因为服务好啊
<uuair> 5/away
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我觉得如果这个商业的spider不是很贵，可以买
<happyaron> onlylove: 起价20w吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 瓦擦……我还是自己写吧
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 这种软件还想去买? 都是三年不开张, 开张吃三年的
 * MSErgo4K 碎叫
<askingyj_1> 没人了?
<QiongMangHuo> 有
<FrankLv> 没人说话哈，今天折腾irssi
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 蛋蛋哥哥晚上好
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 重新打招呼
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 好可怕 T_T
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 你大晚上不睡觉干啥呢
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 鼓捣出了一些小东西，发现以前的介绍写得不是很直白。再写写
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: http://blog.machinelife.org/2.html 还没写完。主要就解决下情况2/3. 反正1不是痛点
<^k^> ⇪ w: 2.mkd
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 牛牛!
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 然后是实现语言的异常机制和用户级线程的  http://blog.machinelife.org/1.html
<^k^> ⇪ : 1.mkd
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 请收下我的膝盖!
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 打开默认是乱码 编码不对
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 选下 utf8 . charset 我往设了
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 忘设..
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 我是选了, 就说你默认不对
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: ...
<Guest51540> 1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c1;2c
<Guest51540> 1;2c1;2c1;2c
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 请收下我的膝盖!
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 让 mno2 收吧
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 你又飞到其他时区去了么?
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: UTC-5
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 正中午啊.中午好
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 你从哪看出来的
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 那是东岸那边啊
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 11:15
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 嗯 来看雪
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 我就瞎猜了下。平时你很早下线了
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 好有情怀
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 是没有别的可看 只能看雪
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 前几天在西湖边找到了一家很舒服的茶室
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 逍遥啊... 你不上班的呃?
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 我最近发了些简历，那些 hr 一分钟没到就拒了啊
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 我猜是写介绍写得不够直白
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 怎么可能
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 我就想在附近找找。够我喝茶发呆就够了
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: http://1123monkey.blog.163.com/blog/static/631257512015018104549915/
<^k^> kandu: ⇪ 我有点口渴 - MachineLife的日志 - 网易博客
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 我想进，对方回一句不对外就被关门外了。后来才知道。那茶室虽有对外预约，但一般不看，看了一般随手点个拒绝
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 不对外, 你这都是去私人会所啊!
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 那茶艺师很大方。直接送我几百的茶叶喝 XD
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 不是吧，茶室怎么成会所了？
 * QiongMangHuo 我饿了
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 要是真不行，我打算去上海看看。但上海没山没水没茶喝
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 然后可能写简历没按着对方的需求来。很多东西我以前觉得没必要写就没写，因为知道些原理，做些简单应用是很容易。于是可能一些 hr 以为不符要求了
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 不知道你面试是怎样的？一次面试一般花多久时间呢?
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 和kernel team开会中
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 再聊
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: ok 以后聊 XD
<\u> kandu: !
<kandu> \u: 好
<\u> kandu: 海投失败率很高的……
<kandu> \u: 哦。确实是随便投了，没按着擅长的方向领域来
<kandu> \u: 然后我上次面试了5个小时，面的时候换了4波人，不同方向的问题。最后说让重做上机题。完了对方让随便什么时候去二面。这感觉时间太长了啊
<\u> kandu: 你想做什么呢？
<kandu> \u: 没想做什么，稍稍有点收入，能有空闲时间自己学学有趣的东西就好
<\u> kandu: 5个小时感觉很奇怪。我觉得5个小时应该就把所有技术要求的流程都弄完了……
<\u> kandu: 一轮一般就是一个小时
<kandu> \u: 最后让现学 java 做上机题。说刚开始的题不算
<kandu> \u: 然后学 java, 做题2小时。不过直接3小时也很久了
<kandu> \u: 之前
<\u> kandu: 还有限制语言的？java。通常应该用c++什么的都可以吧
<kandu> \u: 可能就是测试学习能力吧
<kandu> \u: 刚开始做题不限,就用 ocaml 做了
<\u> kandu: 几乎没面试官懂ocaml的……这样不好
<kandu> \u: 这倒是..
<\u> kandu: 语言不可炫技，题目可以。有多种解答一定要都说出来
<kandu> \u: 嗯，有道理。你怎么很有经验的样子?
<\u> kandu: ……因为上个学期面了很多地方
<kandu> \u: 你是按着兴趣/方向/领域来选择的么?
<\u> kandu: 大概就是大家觉得好的和有前景的小公司。选的领域确实是挑自己感兴趣并且觉得未来会有较大价值的
<\u> http://blog.machinelife.org/2.html 没指定 meta charset utf-8 firefox显示乱码了
<^k^> ⇪ w: 2.mkd
<kandu> \u: 哦。忘记在转换器里面输出 charset 语句了
<kandu> \u: 我最近想随便找个清闲的，能有时间学学做菜和泡茶
<\u> kandu: 清闲的就是一些大公司了
<kandu> \u: 发现丑东西太多。于是想空闲着按兴趣学。不知这样想法对不？或是去小公司经常面对各种各样问题来锻炼比较好？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近怎么样
<knownbad> 一般。
<knownbad> 你呢？   北京和女儿呢？
<knownbad> 正忙着搬家。
<QiongMangHuo> 谁在线?
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-30
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 编译内核后出现ACPI package zero element错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468109 错误时间：initramfs里面的init里面的mountroot之前 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangzhengbao — 2015-01-30 7:53
<taozhijiang> 通知们早安那、
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<huzoubache> 早
<gloomy> .nick
<boosure> 晚
<huzoubache> 加班哒？？
<huzoubache> 我一听说别人加班我就萌萌哒
<eexpss> 切换
<tryit> eexpss, hi
<eexpss> 测试搜狗，切换热键搞晕。
<eexpss> 完全不理会系统热键设置的节奏。
<huzoubache> 很久不来了发现现在人越来越少了呢？？
<huzoubache> 是不是都回家过年了？
<taozhijiang> 哪有怎么早回家过年的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nCWIRrCKAAFP4R-rqHoAALq5gKJ5wwAAU_5666.jpg 粑粑,不要玩电脑了么,陪我玩会儿吧！
<boosure> hehe
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42883
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | GNU Artanis 0.0.2发布
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42880
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 网站管理员回应防火长城的DDoS攻击：草泥马
<onlylove> 闷声作大死啊……
<MSErgo4K> tryit: .
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 正在上传, 马上给你地址.
<MSErgo4K> tryit: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1hqDxxuG
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ atlassian-jira-6.3.6-x64.exe_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 多谢
<MSErgo4K> tryit: ;)
<tryit> MSErgo4K, O0XX 和 你 开发的？
<O0XX> tryit: 开发啥？
<O0XX> tryit: MSErgo4K 又开发谁了？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我正给你回呢
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你到公司了？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 是啊, 你还没出发?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 恩恩
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不来吃饭了?!
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 直接去蒙古了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂. 赞.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: rust那货是不是不知道linkscript?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: linkscript是啥?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/arch/x86/kernel/vmlinux.lds.S?id=refs/tags/v3.19-rc6
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 基本就是指导linker生成elf文件用的
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 规定了load的地址啊，入口啊什么的
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: rust的东西生成的问题?
<MSErgo4K> 生成的有问题?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 不是，没这东西的支持还是写不了内核...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦... 那不着急...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我在想挖下一个坑呢
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 这么快...
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 编译内核后出现ACPI package zero element错误【已经解决】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468109 错误时间：initramfs里面的init里面的mountroot之前 解决方法：CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS设置为y 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangzhengbao — 2015-01-30 7:53
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你改了那三个err check以后就好了？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 还没更新server端
 * pity CentOS 刚才 crash 了，/var/log/messages 里没任何痕迹，还有哪里有记录？
<O0XX> pity: kdump
<pity> O0XX: kdump 是要预先开启才能记录到吗？还是直接就记录了？
<O0XX> pity: centos是默认开启的吧？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ^^^^
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 忘了是不是默认了.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: rhel是默认开吧.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: rhel如果默认的话，centos应该也默认..我猜得.. cc pity
<pity> O0XX: 要安装 debuginfo 吧？
<MSErgo4K> pity: /var/crash
<MSErgo4K> pity: 不用
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 用ubuntu引导window7 无法进入window了 以前好好的 突然就进不了了！！！求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468111 在window7 系统下 又安装了ubuntu 并且用ubuntu引导window7 启动 用了一段时间好好的 没问题。 后来有一天 突然发现进window7 时 进入不了 出现window 启动画面 就是跳
 * O0XX 收拾收拾去蒙古了，要不该赶不上2路汽车了
<MSErgo4K> pity: 抓dump不需要debuginfo.
<pity> MSErgo4K: /var/crash 下是空的
<MSErgo4K> pity: 那就是你没开...
<MSErgo4K> pity: centos几?
<pity> MSErgo4K: 5.8
<MSErgo4K> pity: 太老, 没用过. 我从6.3开始用的... 帮不了你了...
<pity> O0XX: 蒙古....
<pity> MSErgo4K: thx all the same
<MSErgo4K> pity: :-)
<pity> MSErgo4K: -bash: kdump: command not found CentOS release 6.5 (Final)
<MSErgo4K> pity: kdump不是个命令.
<pity> MSErgo4K: !
<MSErgo4K> pity: 6.5的话, service kdump status  看看?
<pity> MSErgo4K: kdump: unrecognized service
<pity> MSErgo4K: 6.5 的
<pity> MSErgo4K: Kdump is not operational 这是 5.8 的
<MSErgo4K> pity: 奇怪.
<MSErgo4K> pity: 6.5怎么会没有kdump这个服务, 默认就安装的啊
<MSErgo4K> pity: /etc/init.d/kdump restart
<pity> MSErgo4K: kdump is hashed (/sbin/kdump) 5.8
<pity> MSErgo4K: 我的 /etc/init.d/ 下 k 打头的就一个 killall
<pity> MSErgo4K: 看来我是最小化安装的
<MSErgo4K> pity: 等一会儿问 qiao 好了. 他是红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<pity> MSErgo4K: 首席啊
<MSErgo4K> pity: 是的. 不知道为何他这么晚还没上线. 我现在手里只有rhel7, 没办法帮你试.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 这职位好霸气
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 是啊.
<pity> MSErgo4K: 嗯嗯
<huzoubache> 大中华地区首席测试
<huzoubache> 碉堡了
<pity> MSErgo4K: 线上的 5.8 倒有 /etc/init.d/kdump 我一 restart 居然出现 Rebuilding /boot/initrd-2.6.37-6.el5.x86_64kdump.img 了
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 名片上都是这么写的？
<MSErgo4K> pity: 是的, 这个是对的
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 没有名片.
<huzoubache> 帅气的职称。
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 是不是都是“大中华区”prefix
<pity> MSErgo4K: 这是要建个镜像，下次重启从这个镜像进系统？
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 但是qiao作为首席测试, 一测试对应六个开发.
<MSErgo4K> pity: 不是.
<MSErgo4K> pity: 稍等, 有事.
<pity> MSErgo4K: 测试好牛逼，能揽六个开发
<huzoubache> 我得吃根拉条压压惊
<pity> MSErgo4K: .
<tryit> 1v6?
<tryit> 联想到了1vN
<abc_> cool
<MSErgo4K> pity: 我也不记得kdump是在哪个包里面了, 我们都是安装之后自带的... 囧r2
<pity> MSErgo4K: /etc/init.d/kdump restart 后 Rebuilding /boot/initrd-2.6.37-6.el5.x86_64kdump.img，结果当前内核的 initrd 文件不见了
<MSErgo4K> pity: 怎么会..
<pity> MSErgo4K: 的确不见了呢
<pity> MSErgo4K: 正常的都是有 /boot/initrd-2.6.37-6.el5.x86_64.img 的，不带 kdump 字样
<MSErgo4K> pity: 对, 这个我知道
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 请教个问题
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 能别用"请教"这个词吗.. 我心虚
<pity> MSErgo4K: build 带 kdump 字样的文件时我终止了，结果连不带 kdump 字样的文件也没了
<MSErgo4K> pity: 赞!
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 内核编译后不能用usb键盘和鼠标，usb无线网卡正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468113 chenghao@chenghao-Lenovo-Product:~$ lsusb Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hu
<^k^>  ─> b Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0ac8:c42d Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL81 …
<MSErgo4K> pity: 终止的漂亮.
<pity> MSErgo4K: build 这个文件时会对当时的系统有什么影响吗？设备是线上的，不敢动了
<tryit> MSErgo4K, initrd作为 / 挂载的系统为何识别不了硬盘
<pity> MSErgo4K: 别吓我啊
<MSErgo4K> pity: 我没试过rhel5.x的...
<MSErgo4K> pity: 但是initrd生成一个很简单, 你现在赶紧生成一个就好了
<pity> MSErgo4K: build 过和中会影响系统中运行的一些进程吗？
<MSErgo4K> pity: http://advancelinux.blogspot.jp/2013/06/how-to-rebuild-initrd-or-initramfs-in.html
<pity> MSErgo4K: 没怎么玩儿过这个
<MSErgo4K> pity: 不会.
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 不知道啊我...
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<MSErgo4K> pity: 只是会创建一个新的kernel.img和initrd
<pity> MSErgo4K: 那我直接 build 带 kdump 的也没问题啦
<MSErgo4K> pity: 给你的系统panic之后会载入生成的kernel.img和initrd, 来收集panic之后的信息.
<MSErgo4K> pity: 对啊.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 以后我得多了解一下这些东西……
<pity> MSErgo4K: 要载入带 kdump 的 initrd 的话需要重启机器吗？
<MSErgo4K> pity: 不用
<pity> MSErgo4K: 这么 gaoji？
<MSErgo4K> pity: "载入" 有两个概念. 一个是机器正常运行的时候注册这个kdump的kernel给kexec. 这个不用重启.
<pity> MSErgo4K: mkinitrd -f -v /boot/initrd-$(uname -r).img $(uname -r) 这个动作好多啊
<MSErgo4K> pity: 还有一个是你系统panic了, 会载入这个
<MSErgo4K> pity: 你都panic了, 怎么也得重启了. kdump就是在重启之前帮你收集信息的
<pity> MSErgo4K: 已经自动重启了
<pity> MSErgo4K: mkinitrd 时会影响改变系统运行么？
<MSErgo4K> pity: 不会.
<MSErgo4K> pity: mkinitrd只是生成个文件啊....
<pity> MSErgo4K: 那就好，我怕改了系统，线上的，怕怕
<pity> MSErgo4K: mkinitrd 可以生成当前系统的 initrd img 文件吗？即使在没有当前 initrd 文件的前提下？
<MSErgo4K> pity: 能
<pity> MSErgo4K: gaoji!
<pity> MSErgo4K: 牛逼啊，果然有了，希望能用
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  高级。
 * jiero 到现在 pity  和 MSErgo4K 的对话一句都没看懂
<MSErgo4K> jiero: 别黑我... 我也经常看不懂你说的话啊
<jiero> MSErgo4K:  看过 Coverity Scan 这个吗？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [ubuntu14.04.1 desktop]cups cups-browsed服务无法关闭，只能删除软件包解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468115 在root权限下执行以下命令无效，重启后服务还在运行 #update-rc.d -f cups remove #update-rc.d -f cups-browsed remove 停止服务命令显示停止成功，但实际没有起作用 #/etc/init.d/cups
<MSErgo4K> 啥东西???
<pity> MSErgo4K: Starting kdump:                                            [FAILED]
<pity> jiero: 苦逼内容不必关注
<jiero> pity: 。。。
<pity> MSErgo4K: Memory for crashkernel is not reserved, Please reserve memory by passing "crashkernel=X@Y" parameter to the kernel
<MSErgo4K> pity: 哦, 这个啊.
<MSErgo4K> pity: 这个需要你重启了...
<MSErgo4K> pity: 所以你还要继续下去嘛?
<MSErgo4K> pity: 需要给内核指定一个参数. 来告诉kexec把dumpkernel放哪儿
<pity> MSErgo4K: 啊
<maplebeats> 为什么会有这么些蛋疼的人连个破网站都要攻击呢
<pity> MSErgo4K: 我晕，/etc/grub.conf 里找不到当前内核了
<MSErgo4K> pity: ... ... ...
<pity> MSErgo4K: 估计跟我终止动作有关
<MSErgo4K> pity: 应该是的吧...
<MSErgo4K> pity: 这么复杂的问题, 只有首席能帮你了
<pity> MSErgo4K: 首席今天没来呢
 * pity 饭饭去了
<askingyj__> 谁能推荐个Linux下的irc chat工具?
<tryit> askingyj__, xchat
<MSErgo4K> askingyj__: chatzilla
<stardiviner> gitter
<stardiviner> askingyj__: gitter
<jiero> askingyj__:  看 quassel
<jiero> askingyj__:  等会儿会有人说 pidgin kiwi Irssi ERC WeeChat
<stardiviner> and rirc
<stardiviner> and suck QQ!
<stardiviner> askingyj__: If you're using Ubuntu, please search package with $ apt-cache search irc, Arch: yaourt -Ss irc. And if you're not on Linux, just Google IRC, ok?
<askingyj__> stardiviner: Google IRC?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 老机子想装ubuntu9.10 但没有软件源怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468120 我的老机子想装ubuntu9.10 但没有软件源怎么办 我的机子比较老，9。10运行的很流畅，但没有软件源，装不了软件源，下载不了中文包，菜单都是英文的。怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh51
<^k^>  ─> 2mail — 2015-01-30 12:10
<askingyj__> stardiviner: 理解错误了，抱歉;-)
<netsnail> ?
<jusss> onlylove ftp客户的除了lftp有别的没
<onlylove> jusss: ftp
<jusss> lftp是我用过的最难用的客户端了
<onlylove> jusss: filezilla
<onlylove> 还会有更难用的等着你的，趁早换sftp搞定好了
<jusss> onlylove: android和win8上开了ftp服务，然后ftp都能连上，lftp就一直连不上，只有服务开了ssl时，lftp才能连上
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己设置不对，怪我咯
<jusss> onlylove: 网上都说set ftp:ssl-allow 0/false/no就可以关掉ssl
<onlylove> jusss: 你每次有问题，都是自己zuo，整天说这个，说那个
<jusss> onlylove: 试了多少遍，都连不上
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥ftp不支持通配符和tab呀，当时设计时为啥没加上呀，这么多年了，难道那些老外就没感觉不习惯吗
<jusss> onlylove sftp能不用ssl连接吗？
<jusss> android上的ftp server还没找到支持证书的
<jusss> onlylove 要不你试试lftp连非ssl的，看能连上不
<maplebeats> quassel在windows下还行，不过挂久了也会卡
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 你可以试试chatzilla和pigdin嘛
<maplebeats> onlylove_: pidgin还没死啊- -
<maplebeats> onlylove_: chatzilla似乎用过，忘了
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 怎么讲话的
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 这么烂
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 我要不是怕firefox崩掉会牵连chatzilla，或者就用chatzilla了
<maplebeats> 开源软件和我们内部系统一样...
<jusss> maplebeats: erc很好用
<maplebeats> 我现在就用用quassel
<maplebeats> 在家里gtalk根本上不了
<maplebeats> quassel上久了还是很卡
<maplebeats> 不知道这玩意是吃IO还是吃CPU还是内存
<jusss> 使用quassel时，听见硬盘一直吱吱响
<jusss> quassel是不是收到一条信息就写硬盘呀
<maplebeats> 估计数据层处理不太好
<maplebeats> 有空可以看看，它丫的到底用了数据库了么
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/59229/ibm-layoff
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ IBM 多名员工已收到裁员通知，讳称“资源行动” - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> maplebeats: 可能自己实现了一个
<maplebeats> onlylove_: - -，前段时间我真想过
<maplebeats> 不过无所谓了，我也是没有设计头脑，做出来估计差不多
<jusss>  onlylove ncftp lukemftp cftp yafc
<jusss> onlylove 还有好几个ftp除了难用的lftp
<onlylove_> jusss: 我擦，你真TM够了，难用就难用吧，又不是我写的，也不是我维护，我也不用
<onlylove_> jusss: 我现在和你说，lftp超级好用，你不会，爱用用，不用滚
<onlylove_> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42883
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | GNU Artanis 0.0.2发布
<onlylove_> jusss: 自己看，自己玩
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 怎么将xubuntu显示的颜色设置为16位？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468123 怎么将xubuntu显示的颜色设置为16位？？是在哪个文件中设置的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjwyczj — 2015-01-30 13:46
<driventokill> 卖货：http://v2ex.com/t/166649#reply0
<^k^> driventokill: ⇪ V2EX › 登录
<driventokill> shit
<driventokill> 北京出一台2013 early 15寸标配RMBP，apple care到2016.5.26
<onlylove> 喵的，热死了
<onlylove> 这是多丧心病狂的office
<onlylove> 冬天太热会出事的
<onlylove> 空调新风也不开
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42880
<nyfair> cctv又犯贱啦，天朝墙海盗湾，我怎么不知道，快去问问自由的美利坚人民
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 网站管理员回应防火长城的DDoS攻击：草泥马
<jiero> onlylove:  丧心病狂。我想要热水了。
<jiero> onlylove: 每天洗碗三次凉水太难手-皮都脱落了。
<onlylove> nyfair: 海盗湾的地址后缀是se不是org
<nyfair> onlylove: 对啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 海盗湾我经常上啊，难道我在墙外？
<nyfair> ccav是不是都没段子，开始为了黑而黑了
<lainme> 海盗湾又复活了？
<nyfair> 就关了3天
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • qt creator 程序运行中文显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468124 我在qt project网站上下的qt 5.4 for linux。双击安装完成后，新建了一个纯C++语言项目，结果运行后，弹出一个控制台一样的窗口显示结果，但是结果中的中文显示不全，有些是方框。 请教各位大神，该怎么办呀？
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 ysuper327 — 2015-01-30 14:23
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> nyfair: 这是耶稣死后3天复活吗
<nyfair> https://linuxtoy.org/archives/xiaomi-vs-gpl.html
<nyfair> 哎哟，ccav2台也有奇葩事啊
<nyfair> 小米没及时开源就来跟风黑，g婊没有及时开源，黑日白月那sb马上就出来洗地了。
<nyfair> 每天一上班就能看到ccav1台2台的和谐新闻，心情真是好
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问linux下有没有限制指定程序下载网速的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468125 我用了trickle，总是崩溃，floating point exception 有没有替代的软件，有gui的更好，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 firestone — 2015-01-30 14:33
<onlylove_> 擦，需求又改啦！
<onlylove_> 刚费好大力气用odbc查表，这会儿又改plaintext了！
<gDD> Interface ftw
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。你现在在哪里收看？
<onlylove> nyfair: 小米的做法我不认同
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 如何察看home下的空间被谁占用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468126 磁盘实用工具下现实137G空间挂到home下，但系统提示home空间不足，一看只有几十兆剩余了，但是察看home的信息，一共只用了25G，怎么差这么多，如何察看这些空间被谁用了，谢谢 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 xuanyuan8 — 2015-01-30 14:49
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你早上把啥发微薄上了？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 啥啊?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 微薄图片啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦, 我的屏幕在查单词.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不能暴露我英文水平啊
<XiaMangHuo> O0XX: MSErgo4K 壕们早
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 早.
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 年会你来不?
<nyfair> onlylove: 我没说小米对，我的意思是g婊也这么干了
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 哪天？
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 下下周一
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 日本人也懂了... http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5cf42c0fgw1eord2608waj20nv0dfgnf.jpg
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 可能去吧，不知道我老板到时候在不
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 广东 vs 四川...
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 昂.
<jiero> 移动没有好项目呀。
<jiero> 都那么贵。不知道怎么熬了。
<O0XX> happyaron: .
<jiero> 月手机付38 。 好黑。
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉毛。茸茸毛
<onlylove_> O0XX: 天上飞的飞机不吃，四条腿的桌子不吃，水里游的潜水艇不吃？
<jusss> onlylove 现在真的是不让人活了
<jusss> onlylove 连vps速度就十几kb
<jusss> onlylove 延迟又高
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://www.lagou.com/jobs/351807.html?source=search  ä½ ä½ ä½ 
<^k^> ⇪ : Go招聘-志同天下招聘-拉勾网
<jusss> 好名字，同志天下招聘
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这年头同志应用这么多，同志该不够用了吧？
<jusss> 汉字的顺序并不能妨碍阅读，由此可见，汉语多么的博大精深
<onlylove> 不妨碍中国人阅读吧
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo:
<O0XX> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/005DA4KEjw1eolsen732ij30pk11t7b9.jpg ä¹°
<O0XX> ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove> 就像你超级长的单词错了几个字母，也不影响
<onlylove> O0XX: 这事咩，蛤蟆？
<O0XX> onlylove: 明明是基蛙
<onlylove> CCIE蛙呢
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: <O0XX> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/005DA4KEjw1eolsen732ij30pk11t7b9.jpg
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42884
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 友讯路由器发现DNS劫持漏洞
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: 嘛？
<onlylove> XiaMangHuo: O0XX说这是你
<XiaMangHuo> onlylove: O0XX ……
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  15:07
<BuMangHuo> 终于上来了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你……还会断网？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 昨天部门带出去玩了一下，早上回来到现在晕车。。
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 晕车啊……那没办法了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: NND，晕车越来越严重了，才 1个小时的班车
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 去三亚只要一个小时？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不是啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不，和路况还有司机有关系
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 是普吉岛啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 对了，之前有个 emacs 的问题跟你还是 MSErgo4K 问过来着，然后我给忘了，你等等昂
<BuMangHuo> 先别跑
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 对对对
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你晕车？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 是这样的，我目录下面下载有个 a.cc 文件， 然后我想用 C-x C-f 新建一个 a.c 文件，直接就把 a.cc 打开了，咋办
<XiaMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 看着不像啊
<BuMangHuo> XiaMangHuo: 我连地铁有时候都晕。。
<BuMangHuo> cc MSErgo4K
<BuMangHuo> 之前问过你俩，给忘了....
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你用的ido吧?
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 再按一次C-f
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 对对地
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 对对哒
<BuMangHuo> C-x C-f C-f
<BuMangHuo> ?
<BuMangHuo> 哦，是 C-x C-f a.c C-f
<BuMangHuo> O0XX, MSErgo4K 赞，get 了
<BuMangHuo> 这次写小本本上去
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://v2ex.com/t/166661#reply1   ä½ ä½ ä½ 
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ [美国] H1B job opportunities in the US - V2EX
<jusss> bla
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 快投
<BuMangHuo> 哪个插件有 vim 里面 OmniCppComplete 的功能，从 ctags 索引文件查找补全
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: company
<BuMangHuo> 比如补全结构体的成员名称的话，如果 a.c 里面的结构定义在 b.h 里面的话， company 就搞不定
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 没配置对
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 求你的 company 配置 cc MSErgo4K
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: company不需要配置.
<BuMangHuo> 额
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 装上就能用. 比ac简单多了
<BuMangHuo> 那是个啥情况呢
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你需要enable company-clang
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦, 是嘛? 我不记得了.
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 反正多装几个package揪心好过了
<MSErgo4K> 就行了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: company是谁先返回就不看后面的了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 得把想要的提前
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 对.
<BuMangHuo> clang -fsyntax-only -Xclang -code-completion-macros -x c -Xclang -code-completion-at=:258
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: O0XX 为毛要调查手机输入法？ touch要出输入法么？
<O0XX> XiaMangHuo: 你猜
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: touch要找个公司谈输入法合作吧? 我猜.
<BuMangHuo> 我查查去，之前好像也遇到过这个
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我觉得touch都没有api给输入法...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 这个我不知道啊... cc happyaron
<O0XX> happyaron: .
 * O0XX 挖个什么新坑好呢？
<MSErgo4K> liuhangbin: 今天贵司人怎么都不来了?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1eorl2pp019j20dw07twen.jpg
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这U盘不错
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ...
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 那基本就是百度/搜狗呗
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 触宝
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我有个问题，就是如果我引用了一个类包，然后vim如何知道这个类包里面有啥方法或者变量
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 触宝不是叫百度收了么？
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 讯飞
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 是嘛? 我不知道
<XiaMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 讯飞用的人多么？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: clang知道.
<MSErgo4K> XiaMangHuo: 不知道啊.
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 那如果是java呢？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: clang读到引用的头文件之后会从path里面读
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: java啊... 用vim写java???????????
<netsnail> 讯飞很好用的说
<netsnail> 这么多年一直在用
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 不可以么？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: notepad也可以写java倒是..
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 要不要这么狠……
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: java那么多优秀的ide你不用...
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 我就是好奇而已！
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: C一样那么多优秀的IDE，你们还用emacs和vim!
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 不一样啊. c不用ide一样写. java可以?
<jusss> onlylove_: 现在电视上咋这么多抗馹电视剧
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 大家爱看啊
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 你都说了记事本一样写
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 现在问题就是补全的问题嘛
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 对啊, vim/emacs写起来就跟记事本写一个鸟样.
<onlylove_> ……
<jiero> 对呀。
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: emacs有个 Language Parsers 支持java的补全. vim不知道.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: 但是, 都是垃圾.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: Semantic的效率不行.
 * onlylove_ 继续用visualstudio
<MSErgo4K> vs能写java啊?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 写java用vi/emacs都是找虐吧
<onlylove_> 编辑器的世界太恐怖了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 必须的啊.
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: j#
<MSErgo4K> tryit: java一定要ide的
<MSErgo4K> onlylove_: j#跟java不一样吧?
<onlylove_> MSErgo4K: 反正能写
<tryit> MSErgo4K, emacs写python的感觉也不是太好，我之前折腾过，一大堆配置
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 对.
<MSErgo4K> tryit: emacs写lisp最好.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, .
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 写别的都不行
<tryit> MSErgo4K, emacs对语言的解析只限于字符串层面
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 谁说的...
<MSErgo4K> tryit: http://cedet.sourceforge.net/semantic.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ w: Semantic
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我知道这个，感觉吧，比vs不是一个量级的
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 恩, vs + vax 简直无解.
<jusss> tryit: python-mode不好吗？
<jusss> 我感觉挺不错的
<onlylove__> 掉线掉的稀里哗啦的……
<onlylove__> 我觉得……
<tryit> jusss, 不错啊，试试就感觉挺好
<tryit> jusss, :D
<onlylove__> tryit: 用啥写python。我刚掉了
<jusss> slime写lisp最好
<tryit> onlylove__, 囧……
<jusss> onlylove: emacs
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 呵呵呵
<jusss> onlylove__: python mode
<onlylove__> tryit: 囧啥啊，我掉了一个多月了，你不知道么
<MSErgo4K> python-mode就是个垃圾
<tryit> onlylove__, 习惯了……
<MSErgo4K> 当年我本来是个python粉的. 就因为配置emacs的python自动补全总出问题, 就便成py黑了
<tryit> MSErgo4K, py躺枪了
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 是python的缩进本来就是个坑
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 恰好py本来就是垃圾.
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 缩进对人来说是个坑, 对语法处理器来说跟别的没区别.
<onlylove__> MSErgo4K: 可是写程序的是人啊
<MSErgo4K> jusss: py的补全弄得不好, 完全是写插件的那个py基佬太迷恋py了. 一定要让emacs支持py的插件.
<onlylove__> MSErgo4K: 所以其实python其实还是坑
<MSErgo4K> onlylove__: 问题是, 我们再说python-mode.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove__: 反正py垃圾是肯定的了
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 现在那个插件也是经常出问题
<MSErgo4K> python2/3/5
<MSErgo4K> pymacs吧?
<onlylove__> python都有5了？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove__: 以后都会有的
<MSErgo4K> onlylove__: python程序员每次写代码前都想内心交战, 用2还是3还是4还是5. 互不兼容.
 * MSErgo4K 好了, 黑够了
<jusss> MSErgo4K: py的强制缩进就是个坑，从网上复制的代码因为缩进就不能用，我第一次学py一个五行的程序改了五次都运行失败因为缩进
<jusss> 后来就不用py了
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, http://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence/downloads/binary/atlassian-confluence-5.1.4-x64.exe 谢谢
<^k^> tryit_: ⇪ 取标题 redirection forbidden: http://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence/downloads/binary/atlassian-confluence-5.1.4-x64.exe -> https://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence/downloads/binary/atlassian-confluence-5.1
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> 飞信还是那么好用
 * MSErgo4K downloading
<gebjgd> 有人申请了 whatsim了么
<tryit_> MSErgo4K, thx
<palomino|working> LOL MSErgo4K
<happyaron> O0XX: .
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: .
<happyaron> 嘛事
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 最近干嘛调查手机输入法啊?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 人形下载机
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 估计是打算做手机输入法呗
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不知道啊
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 我的fcitx每天100%cpu四五次.
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 你们羞不羞修不修啊!   cc  FJKong
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 来trace
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: core
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 又没crash, 有core?
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: attach上去
<FJKong> MSErgo4K: 羞死了 羞死了
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: T_T
 * O0XX 发工资了。。又可以活下去了...
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 没装debug package可以?
 * O0XX 先活10天再说
<palomino|working> ....
<tryit> O0XX, 土壕
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 我们有啊
<palomino|working> 这是10天一发?
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 暂定下周一上新版，但我确定没修100%这个问题
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 新版！
<happyaron> 咋了
 * palomino|working 欢喜鼓舞 
<gebjgd> MSErgo4K, 我怎么从来没遇到过
<happyaron> 正在编changelog
<happyaron> 确实有不少人说有，但是很难调 TAT
<palomino|working> :O 还好没遇到过
<gebjgd> happyaron, 他们用的什么输入法
<happyaron> gebjgd: sogoupinyin + fcitx
<MSErgo4K> gebjgd: 你不用sogou
<happyaron> 导致fcitx进程偶尔CPU占用100%
<MSErgo4K> s/偶尔/经常/
<palomino|working> ....
<gebjgd> happyaron, MSErgo4K 从来没用过
<gebjgd> happyaron, MSErgo4K 所以没有这个问题
<gebjgd> happyaron, 赞
 * palomino|working 人品贵重
<gebjgd> happyaron, 显示你的本事的机会来了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 骚年上吧
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 人品是什么东西
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 孔叔壕, 乃快修啊, 别羞了!
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 荣耀3c貌似可以
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 1g ram
<palomino|working> 和人生幸福很有关系的东西 gebjgd
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 有2g的
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 还好我很幸福
 * onlylove 看土豪马卖萌
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你没弄个whatsim
<gebjgd> happyaron, 反正国内那么多双卡的手机
<gebjgd> happyaron, 出差方便
<onlylove> ff又bengl
<happyaron> gebjgd: ... 现在我还没抓到100%
<palomino|working> 常事儿，常事儿
<onlylove> ff又崩了，估计还是flash
<happyaron> gebjgd: 没有啊
<palomino|working> ff每天都得崩个几次
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 对，快找孔叔叔修
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我这里崩的是chrome
<gebjgd> onlylove, fx从来不崩
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 孔叔壕可能在做一些羞羞的事情.
<palomino|working> 哦，我的chromium早就崩得没法用了
<MSErgo4K> cc FJKong
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你开几个标签
<jusss> 我这没蹦呀 ff for win
<FJKong> 是啊 我在畅想美好的明天呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 8个
<FJKong> 明天此羊腿曲
<onlylove> palomino|working: chrome那货我心里有数，从来不敢开超过5个标签
<onlylove> gebjgd: 哦，那不多，我刚ff是20+
<palomino|working> 但是最近我发现装在nuc上的win8.1滚屏特别特别卡
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这是病
<onlylove> gebjgd: chrome一定要控制标签数量
<palomino|working> ...
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 真的，给core文件
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 标明版本
<onlylove> gebjgd: 多了必死
<palomino|working> 但是最近我发现装在nuc上的firefox在win8.1滚屏特别特别卡
<palomino|working> 不会说话了-_-
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 等会儿给大家发内测版本
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 等我重现了, 一定帮你弄
<palomino|working> 总之大家意会吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, chrome倒是不死  内存够大  但是看视频 全屏就死
<FJKong> 给core看看
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 我被这个烦死了
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 等我一会儿重现
<FJKong> 什么情况回重现
<FJKong> random？
<jusss> p
<jusss> palomino|working: ncu
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 不知道啊.
<jusss> palomino|working: nuc是啥
<MSErgo4K> FJKong: 没预兆
<nyfair> google the baitch
<nyfair> biatch
<palomino|working> intel那个小电脑 jusss
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: canonistack 的 I/O 弱爆了
<jusss> palomino|working: 多小
<happyaron> disk io
<palomino|working> 11cm*11cm*4.xcm? jusss
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 包发给你了，试试看
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 遇到100%立刻给孔叔叔说
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 多少钱？
<palomino|working> 2199
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 好.
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 有钱人
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 可以发动办公室的童鞋们一起找bug
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那个好像比mac mini还小
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: ...
<gebjgd> palomino|working, 还不如攒个apu的小机器呢
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 不找下周一可能就带未知bug上线了
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 上线就上线吧
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 别的bug无所谓. 100%cpu那个真要命. 我的是老笔记本...
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 太不给面子了
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 四年的老本啊
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 那你就发动大家一起帮你复现
<MSErgo4K> tryit: http://pan.baidu.com/s/10IxWy
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ atlassian-confluence-5.1.4-x64.exe_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 大家用搜狗的人少啊. 我们组.
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 办公室还有别人啊
<nyfair> 玩网游基本都用搜狗
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 有一个算一个，lol
<nyfair> 没办法，搜狗对网游兼容性最好
<nyfair> 而且特定词汇多
<nyfair> 什么装备名字能直接打出来
<nyfair> 换其他输入法，经常没有候选框得盲打
<palomino|working> 没有那么小的 gebjgd
<palomino|working> 而且ap\u的功耗不能忍
<happyaron> O0XX: 包也发给你了，帮我们内测
<jusss> palomino|working: 有atom差吗？
<O0XX> happyaron: 有arch么？
<happyaron> O0XX: arch没法给安装包吧，智能靠aur？
<happyaron> O0XX: 或者我咋能支持，来说说看
<O0XX> happyaron: 算了，我自己打pkgbuild吧
<happyaron> en
<O0XX> happyaron: 解开你的deb就行
<happyaron> O0XX: 我可以自带pkgbuild文件，如果有写得比较好的
<O0XX> happyaron: 好哒，赞赞哒
<happyaron> O0XX: 给弄一个吧
<happyaron> O0XX: 弄完发给我
<O0XX> happyaron: 等我写好了给你
<happyaron> 赞
<happyaron> O0XX: 依赖关系记得加上opencc，1或2都可以，然后测试下繁简转换是不是确定能用
<happyaron> 不能用我这里需要赶快fix
<MSErgo4K> 那个arch developer是哪个公司的啊?
<MSErgo4K> felxxxxx
<jiero> 淘汰的电脑给我一台呀
<happyaron> felixonmars ?
<happyaron> 不清楚
<nyfair> 好无聊,cctv没新闻找乐子啊
<nyfair> 黑日白月和冬临那两个傻逼怎么还不去干活
<jiero> nyfair:  轮到你干货了。
<nyfair> 我婊人从来都是有干货的
<nyfair> 不像那两个傻逼
<nyfair> jiero: 你还是去进行你那千人斩大业吧
<jiero> nyfair: 我？无数被拉黑吧。
<jusss> nyfair: 千人斩是啥
<nyfair> jusss: jiero上次跟adam打赌要xxoo1千个
<jusss> nyfair: 是那个1000发xx饮尽吗？
<nyfair> 别扯这个了，快去催黑日白月和冬临那两个傻货起床挣g婊股票
<nyfair> 那两个傻货是不是每发100贴能挣1股来着？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: https://wx.qq.com/cgi-bin/mmwebwx-bin/webwxcheckurl?skey=%40crypt_1f6dca0c_b22b6c06684a814b6de780dd7521f068&deviceid=e791930600259781&pass_ticket=TTazD%252BRx%252BWMhfTLAEvAYux9eo39zxS%252FagPEcDznCv2Mlf11AIIe5QlOYTg1OdosK&opcode=2&requrl=http%3A%2F%2Fm.newsmth.net%2Farticle%2FPocketLife%2F1988864&scene=1&username=@7547369389a14493fd948e0d5bf9bc21
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://m.newsmth.net/article/PocketLife/1988864
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 水木社区手机版
<jiero> nyfair:赌毛。我还没碰过呢。
<onlylove__> nyfair: 黑人不需要干货，真好
<nyfair> onlylove__: 我有人证啊
<nyfair> happyaron: jusss：BuMangHuo:
<nyfair> 好无聊，我去给那两ccav编辑投个段子
<nyfair> 中国索要在华银行设备源代码 美国企业集体抗议
<nyfair> 他们要是登了这段子，马上就可以说美国粑粑也是这么干的
<nyfair> 当然，民主的索要源码和毒菜的索要源码是不一样的
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 猫猫在北京有desktop QA部门吗
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: fedora QA有.
<happyaron> 赞
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 你认识人么
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 首席认识. 我不认识.
<happyaron> o
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你能访问 www.miui.com 么？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 等了10分钟才进去这个页面
<onlylove_> nyfair: 这个段子好像发过
<MSErgo4K> <MSErgo4K> tryit: http://pan.baidu.com/s/10IxWy  [16:35]
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ atlassian-confluence-5.1.4-x64.exe_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 麥人希
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: lol~
<onlylove_> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42872
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 中国新政策令西方科技企业不安
<nyfair> onlylove_: 赞
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 有没有办法在14.04中使用apt-get安装最新版本的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468130 有没有办法在14.04中使用apt-get安装最新版本的软件？ 比如我想要安装doxygen，搜索软件包： http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?lang= ... ds=doxygen 得到如下结果： 完整匹配 软件包 doxygen l
<^k^>  ─> ucid (10.04LTS) (devel): Documentation system for C, C++, Java, Python and other languages 1.6.3-1: amd64 i386 precise (12.04LTS) ( …
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 显卡驱动在updates/dkms/fglrx.ko？对不对？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468132 Radeon HD 6310 集成显卡 联想一体机c225 chenghao@chenghao-Lenovo-Product:~$ lsmod | grep fglrx fglrx 7531632 216 sudo modinfo fglrx [sudo] password for chenghao: filename: /lib/modules/3.13.0-44-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko sudo lshw -
<^k^>  ─> c video WARNING: you should run this program as super-user. ^CI (sysfs) chenghao@chenghao-Lenovo-Product:~$ sudo lshw -c video [sud …
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.32.jo3SAZ&id=38290752999&ns=1&abbucket=6&sku=
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 14年11月 全新港版D802 LG G2 美版LS980三网电信3G韩版F320L/S/K-淘宝网
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://item.yhd.com/item/38686861?tc=3.0.5.38686861.14&tp=51.m812c.124.0.19.KgtzCFN-10-A^L`Q
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【中国移动M812C价格】中国移动 M812C 移动4G手机 TD-LTE/TD-SCDMA/GSM 珠光银-1号店
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 赞.
<taozhijiang> 这么多广告
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: sony z3c 真的很好. 国内没得卖. 让xiaoqian帮你日淘可以.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这啥？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 手机？
<nyfair> 诸君，我来说个段子
<nyfair> 奥巴马访日之后，安倍就大肠癌了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 是啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 嘛好吃？
<jusss> onlylove_: 剪个头发等tmd 3个小时了还到我，擦，不剪了
<jusss> 全你妈的中老年妇女在那做什么染发拉直营养什么jb玩意的
<jusss> 都已经是40多岁的人了，搞个头发有毛用
<jusss> 难道后入时扯头发会更舒服？
<nyfair> jusss: 蛤蛤，找街道门口老大爷吧
<onlylove> jusss: 没听说三十如狼四十如虎么
<jusss> nyfair: 明天换地发
<jusss> onlylove 都已经不再漂亮了，头发也不能有什么帮助呀，完全没意义呀
<jusss> onlylove 难道头发漂亮了，日她日到想吐的，就不吐了？
<onlylove> jusss: 好吧，其实她们只是想自己觉得好看点
<onlylove> jusss: 和那方面应该没啥关系
<jusss> onlylove: 脸丑，什么都白搭
<jusss> onlylove: 想好看，应该去韩国整容
<onlylove> jusss: 她们自己不觉得丑就好
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 小dd给我发了个啥
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 你才是
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你又被人黑了？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 啥?
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 啥？
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 你说我老外, 哼
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: RainFlying和你说啥了，刚掉了，
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 他twitter上说的...
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo onlylove_  老子在跟老外聊天。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 裂蛋侠早
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 尼码...
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 回来了 ？
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 约不到距离近的医院, 约了个海淀的医院 nnnnd
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 还没
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 帮我留意瞎 有什么可玩性比较高的行车记录仪
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 那 moto g现在可买得到？ 双卡双待的
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 约 301 去啊
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我对那个不感兴趣啊……
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 刚回来就约医院。。。
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 关键不是大陆制式吧?
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 我上次特地跑到城里去 411 的。
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 美帝还是要小心的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 埋伏型智齿
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 国内相对干净点
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 过去别什么都尝试
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 东西难吃牙还疼
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: nnnd
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 打电话, 随便个医院都排到3月份了nnnnd
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 你调查一下, 我会去一趟bestbuy, 可以代购
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 不是有LTE?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 我母鸡
<yunfan_> 那我看看
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 1G ram 算了
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 米帝壕
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 对了，球带邮票
<jiero> sohu总是被 reset
<jiero> 哈哈。
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 嗯 我留意一下
<jiero> 因为搜狐做了镜像么？
<jiero> 搜狐视频已经访问不能。
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 多谢！
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 买什么？
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 他说邮票
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 东西怎么难吃了？你不是每天中午吃牛排的？
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 一次牛排$10 吧。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 39$(/w tips)
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 扯。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 真得, 这村子饭店少, 酒店就是这个价
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 没租个车出去转转？ 米帝大农村没车很难受吧？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 求带 妹纸
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 中午竟然不特价
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 不会开车, 麻省也不认大陆驾照
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 据说有拿大陆驾照忽悠米帝jcss说是湾湾驾照然后被放行的
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 那就凑个人家说我付钱你给我做吧。
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 各个州不一样, 听说麻省警察也分不清大陆和台湾的, 你不说基本也没问题
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 不过万一有事故, 连锁反应太严重
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: .....
<O0XX> gfrog: 万一要呆湾护照怎么办哪？
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你竟然被发配到村子了。看来，他们希望你变成美国人。
<gfrog> O0XX: 甩大陆护照给他嘛
<O0XX> jiero: QiongMangHuo 是去考察投资环境的
<O0XX> gfrog: 护照上有英文。。。
<gfrog> QiongMangHuo: 去MIT坐坐撒
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  http://www.google.com.au/maps/@-33.984127,151.136305,3a,43.7y,229.95h,94.18t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1ssLb5psx7xq9C24iIMA4NRw!2e0 给我印象很深。
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 嗯 要去
<jiero> 我以为美国一定更便宜
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 去mit问问电动车团队进展如何
<yunfan_> 该死 isp的代理好像挂了
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点. 18:27 新年快乐 : 18.23天 
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 帮俺测输入法
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: release scheduled on next Monday
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 唉我还想去boston
<happyaron> 是真的想
<gfrog> happyaron: 无敌伞壕游天下
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 无敌伞壕游天下
<happyaron> 和别的地方不一样
<happyaron> boston比较特别撒
<pity> happyaron: 看成了 boston 的比较特别嫩……
<happyaron> pity: ...
<happyaron> p哥不要这样
<pity> happyaron: 我还联想到一掐能出水了……
<happyaron> 过去了就过去了，回不了头
<happyaron> pity: ...
<pity> happyaron: 我说的是黄瓜，lolo
<jusss>  /quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2sGuIfbjPAADTZMhU_NIAALrUwJfzogAANN8101.jpg 最有个性的货车车牌号
<jiero> happyaron: 波斯顿的是什么？
<happyaron> jiero: 啥
<jiero> 原来真的是 dns 毒性。。。
<jiero> 好无聊的。。。
<jiero> 以后我们上网就用ip好了。。。
<jusss> jiero: 不行，因为大型网站不让用ip直接访问
<jiero> jusss:  所以必须远程 dns 将dns做成记录的样式等各种？
<jiero> lol
<October21> 现在要给root分区搬家，复制文件时cp命令带什么参数呢？
<jusss> -r ?
<jusss> recursive , recursion bla bla
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WVJWGZ-IQhNUAAE9LwmV5DgAAMZBwBTBHcAAT1H021.jpg 淘/宝掌柜竟然再用冲锋舟发货,真敬业！！
<alvin_rxg> October21: cp 会把 link 当普通文件复制的吧？
<October21> 所以我要问一下啊
<October21> 我用的 cp -a
<alvin_rxg> October21: 似乎可以。
<alvin_rxg> October21: 记得 exclusive /proc, /sys
<October21> 失败了
<October21> 有文件无法复制了
<alvin_rxg> 比如？
<October21> cp: 无法将目录"/" 复制到自己"/media/1d6cd
<alvin_rxg>  /*
<alvin_rxg> October21: 临时复制到其他文件系统去，建议 tar 过去，省去在目标系统上建立文件列表了。
<gebjgd> October21, -aur
<alvin_rxg> October21: 毕竟小文件太多
<October21> 我是搬家
<gebjgd> October21, 直接mksquashfs就好了
<October21> 我没学会……
<gebjgd> October21, man
<alvin_rxg> October21: 他说到的还是建立一个独立文件，不是你要的直接转移
<October21> 我的目的就是把原来的root分区搬家
<alvin_rxg> “直接”搬家
<October21> 然后修复引导
<alvin_rxg> October21: 还是不清楚你的 cp 错误是怎么回事， cp -a "/*" ... 呢？
<October21> 真在进行啊
<alvin_rxg> October21: 然后 /proc, /sys 也复制了？
<October21> 还在继续
<alvin_rxg> 那俩目录页复制了就好玩了
<alvin_rxg> *也
<jusss> alvin_rxg: chroot个别的os,然后chroot进去再复制现在这个os就没问题了吧
<alvin_rxg>  /sys 下边各种无限 ln
<alvin_rxg> jusss: ...
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 必须得完全 offline，不然还是得排除 /proc 和 /sys 目录
<October21> alvin_rxg: 引导怎么修复呢？
<alvin_rxg> October21: install grub
<October21> 我还没想好fangfa
<October21> alvin_rxg: 但是我原来的root分区还在啊
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那直接进win就好啦对吧
<alvin_rxg> October21: boot 呢？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: ...
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你的 linux 装在 ntfs 分区里？
<October21> alvin_rxg: boot在root分区上吧？
<alvin_rxg> October21: 那你可以在新系统上装 grub
<October21> 怎么进入新系统呢？
<October21> 没引导信息了
<alvin_rxg> October21: chroot 也可以
<alvin_rxg> October21: 或者修改一下当前系统下的 /boot/grub/grub.cfg，将里边的 root 系统指定到新的系统。进入新系统后，重新 grub-install
<October21> 嗯
<October21> alvin_rxg: home分区给复制了……
<October21> 看来参数用错了
<alvin_rxg>  October21 你需要一些 exclusive
<October21> 怎么操作呢？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: win下当然能操作ext4呀
<alvin_rxg> October21: cp 没有 exclusive  的操作，你只能一个一个来。 cp /boot .., cp /bin .., cp /sbin ...
<gebjgd> October21, livecd, mksquashfs
<October21> 哦
<alvin_rxg> jusss: glad to hear that. and i hope ur new system has the right permission settings / softlinks / etc.
<gebjgd> October21, 所有的发行版安装盘livecd 都是用squashfs
<gebjgd> October21, 用文件系统才是正途
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我没什么需求需要复制整个系统，我只需要一个/home就够了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: fdisk和fstab好像就可以改分区大小吧，前年下天我还手动调整物理扇区和逻辑扇区的对齐问题，
<jusss> 早忘了，当时怎么搞的了
<jusss> 4k扇区，太容易出现对齐问题了
<jusss> 据说ssd不对齐很容易坏，不过我比较穷也永不上ssd这种高档货
<alvin_rxg> 对齐是什么东西？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 4k扇区，物理扇区和逻辑扇区的起始位置不一样
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 然后？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 然后就开始不停止的摩擦运动
<jusss> eternal
<jusss> 新学的单词
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 然后？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 然后就摩擦生热呀，这么简单的初中物理学常识都不懂，你怎么去折磨你的
<alvin_rxg> 操他娘的，这破机器又又不是服务器
<jusss> https://thepiratebay.se
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你每天有几个 pb 数据吗？
<jusss> 这新界面不错
<jusss> 主站要在1天后复活吗？
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:对齐 not defined.
<jusss> 什么是 booty call?
<yuhang> 这是哪里？
<yuhang> 表示太高级，不会玩
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu安装到u盘后无法识别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468134 入手了一个32g的sandisk的cz48， 盘貌似没什么问题，装了一个ubuntu在盘里出现一个诡异的问题。 grub是通过uuid启动的，加载kernel后出现busybox，用blkid查看发现直接只有硬盘没有u盘晕。。。 然后换到我笔记本
<yuhang> 别晕
<gebjgd> jusss, 扯蛋 我从来不知道什么叫做对齐
<gebjgd> jusss, 用了2年了  还好好的呢
<gebjgd> yuhang, 自言自语是个病  得治
<^k^> jusss: define:booty call? not defined.
<pamisisi> http://dwz.cn/AXpB3 咱这么慢呢。
<^k^> pamisisi: ⇪ Screenshot from 2015-01-30 214800_zpsve4aurb4.png Photo by pamisisi | Photobucket
<yuhang> 感觉说话的人好少
<yuhang> 我wubi装的双系统，
<yuhang> 我现在装ubuntu的系统分区有120G，但ubuntu系统只占了30G。目前我只剩5G了，有办法增加吗？
<yuhang> 感觉中国区是老外热门
<yuhang> #ubuntu-tw
<jusss> py竟然有lambda还能返回一个函数，太好了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • Ubuntu15.04今天提供了显卡启动的更新，安装之后整个系统都不好了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468135 系统进去之后只有壁纸鼠标，其他的东西都没有。鼠标的点击事件和键盘均不响应 在.profile文件下添加了项目开机运行gnome-terminal。总算就通过虚拟终端在图形环境下打
<FrankLv> 晚上都没啥人哈？
<sinxccc> FrankLv: 应该还是有一些时差党的
<FrankLv> 呵呵 继续倒腾i3wm
<gebjgd> FrankLv, 丑
<FrankLv> gebjgd: 破电脑 想要个轻量的
<gebjgd> FrankLv, openbox tint2
<gebjgd> FrankLv, 好看  轻巧  快速
 * gebjgd 下班
<FrankLv> 哈 你在UK么
<jiero> 你们几个欧洲的。快快打回原型。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 想买个好显卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的显卡太次了 没法玩好游戏
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在 2G 显存的显卡满大街了吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不在于显存  在于芯片 好的显卡至少140欧
<alvin_rxg> 台机呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游戏必须台式机  买什么笔记本啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你又不天天出差的
<alvin_rxg> 那也随便买啊…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 随便买什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 150欧的显卡不够好  很多好游戏也没戏
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哪个贵买哪个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我要养家
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而且对于游戏这种投资 我连想都不要想
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 论文写的怎么样了  用什么写的
<alvin_rxg> tex
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩  不过我以前发现用tex特别容易打断思路
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 其实写好之后用它排版是最好的
<alvin_rxg> 还好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过tex的效果没的说
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-31
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • unity的面板现在能移到右边了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468138 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq1693129601 — 2015-01-31 1:00
<huzoubache> 早
<huzoubache> 鼓捣毛捏
<beefcafe> huzoubache: morning
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁的狗 : 达利先生听见有人敲门,连忙把门打开,原来是一位好友前来拜访,身后还跟进一只大黑狗。两人开始交谈起来,这时,那只狗撞倒了台灯,带着脏爪子跳到了沙发上,接着又开始咬枕头。达利先生忍无可忍,他大声对朋友吼道:"你怎么不管一管你的狗?""你说什么?我的狗
<^k^>  ─> ?！ "朋友惊奇地答道,"我还以为是你的呢！ "
<huzoubache> 有内涵的笑话
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 通往地狱的路，都是由善意铺成的——哈耶克 
<GODDOG> 无聊的假期生活
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 艾菲尔铁塔 :     美国石油大王携妻子来到巴黎。在艾菲尔铁塔前,他无比感慨地说:"20年前我在这里的时候,这座铁塔便竖起来了,遗憾的是直到现在它也没采出油来。"
<jiero> GODDOG_: ...
<GODDOG_> jiero: ? 还没放假么？
<jiero> GODDOG_: 错了。我是一直没有放假概念。
<GODDOG_> jiero: 自由职业者 就是爽
<jiero> GODDOG_: 想有一件事，我一直不停工作不悔的。
<GODDOG_> jiero: 多数是宕机了
<jiero> GODDOG_: 噢。我的表述就错了。希望有一件工作，每天不是一条路线~
<GODDOG_> jiero: 不太清楚 或许坚持自己喜欢的事情 并使之带来财富吧
<jiero> GODDOG_: 哈。正好悲哀了。
<GODDOG_> jiero: 悲剧哎  在vim频道不能说话了
<GODDOG_> jiero: 工作的开心最重要 至于开心的来源有很多啊
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.04如何更新被阻止的flash组件? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468140 14.04LTS原来在软件中心里安装了FLASH插件,一直使用正常,但是最近FLASH一直报错, 发现这个插件被FF发现不安全而阻止了, 20150131.jpeg 原来安装的是11.2.202.424版本,在adobe发现 新版本是 11.2.202. 440 ,但是
<GODDOG> 你们在等待程序编译的时候都干点什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 去发廊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在安装时保持驱动? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468141 如题,我在移动硬盘上安装了Ubuntu系统,用来做开发.可是在公司安装完后带回家里好多驱动都不一样了,显卡网卡都能用,我想知道如何在安装时不去除常用驱动? 统计信息: 发表于 由 joebnb — 2015-01-31 11:57
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<Octobe21> alvin_rxg, 昨天我尝试了
<Octobe21> akong, 需要用 cp -ax x 参数会忽略链接文件
<Octobe21> akong, 不好意思，发错人了……
<akong> Octobe21, :)
<Octobe21> alvin_rxg, /sys /dev 在chroot前需要挂载到新root分区才能操作成功
<Octobe21> alvin_rxg, 漏了 /proc
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2mouIWTKvAADOTpqJifcAALq4QCgi-oAAM5m908.jpg 刚入手的苹果笔记本电脑
<jusss> bla
<jiero> 是什么呢。下一个日期的未来。
<jiero> 百度云真没用了。。。下载国外链接速度那么慢，无用。
<jusss> 上次发的那个qq网站是啥
<GODDOG> anyone in here?
<October21> GODDOG: 周末还在这里……
<GODDOG> October21: 我能否问你一个C++的语法问题 我的C++还不熟练 而且我无法用语言描述
<October21> GODDOG: 我是非计算机专业的，不懂c++诶
<October21> 今天是周末这里估计没什么能回答你问题的人了
<GODDOG> October21: 哦 还是谢谢你
<October21> GODDOG: 你去archlinux-cn试试吧
<GODDOG> October21: thk u
<October21> 我是普通的linux用户，有问题的话可以互相帮助的
<GODDOG> October21: 我是OSX用户 偶尔也用Linux
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统安装过程中都做了哪些操作？安装系统的原理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468142 装了无数次系统了，一直很好奇系统安装过程中都做了哪些操作？ 安装系统为什么不是直接将iso镜像写入或者说复制到硬盘，再写入相应的mbr？ 安装系统的原理是由装载器（
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 为什么内核重新编译的ko文件200多k？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468143 12.04升级到14.04。 官方的同样一个文件20多k。 config文件是拷贝的。 和什么有关？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangzhengbao — 2015-01-31 20:29
<mengfei52306> 好久没来irc了，冒个泡
<CyrusYzGTt> 冒泡
<mao_> 灌水
<jusss> 周末果然安静
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2pieIVJ5AAABFbSXoznMAALrNQK0b1MAAEWF829.jpg 想拉走太阳的牛车啊
<FrankLv> 继续倒腾～
<super_mrwu> 我改了ext4文件系統
<CyrusYzGTt> 一直很安静
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: bla
<jusss> hoxily1: ping
<jusss> hoxily1: py的这种用法，f1().f2().f3()好奇怪
<hoxily1> 没用过呢
<hoxily1> 再详细点
<hoxily1> 是f1调用返回对象是个callable对象吗？
<jusss> 比如alist.append(xxx)
<hoxily1> 倒是C++里喜欢这么玩。
<jusss> 正常的不都应该是函数(参数)吗？或者function1(function2(var1),var2)这种
<jusss> 现在function(var1).function2()这种好奇怪
<hoxily1> cin>>var>>var2;cout<<var<<var2<<endl;
<jusss> 看不懂，一点不懂c草草
<hoxily1> javascrip jQuery 里也喜欢 chained function  call
<hoxily1> 原理很简单，就是每个函数都返回this
<jusss> hoxily1: 原来这个叫链式调用
<jusss> hoxily1: 我去老外那问，给我一堆作用域和命名空间的介绍，我也看不懂
<jusss> hoxily1: 什么对象 属性 之类的
<jusss> 面向对象，好复杂，还是面向过程好，没这些奇奇怪怪的概念
<hoxily1> class chaincall:def F1(self):#do sth with self return self
<hoxily1> o = chaincall();o.F1().F1()…
<hoxily1> jusss: 你可以试试
<jusss> hoxily1: 我不会用类还
<jusss> 明天再试吧，睡觉去了
<jusss> hoxily1: 晚安
<hoxily1> 安
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 明慧湖，晚安
<hoxily1> https://docs.python.org/3.4/tutorial/datastructures.html#id3
<hoxily1> footnote 1
<hoxily1> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_chaining
<^k^> ⇪ : Method chaining - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题 buffer error
<mao_> 百度网盘 视频观看 现在很不好用了。 它是怎么屏蔽的，根据种子链接？  原理是什么，求解释。
<CyrusYzGTt> dht
<FrankLv> 要命，我的T61p换了集成的主板R61的 现在跑 ubuntu 声音是没的
<FrankLv> google了一把不少人有类似问题，方案也有，只是试过后都没用
<FrankLv> 到"系统－》首选项－》音效"中将“默认混音器轨道”改成PCM， 我现在跑 i3wm呢，这个配置不知道体现在配置文件是怎么样的？
<FrankLv> 哭了，原来alsamixer里默认被mutt了，好了 完美
#ubuntu-cn 2015-02-01
<jiero> 有人知道从多个优惠网站抓取信息推送的软件吗？
<GODDOG> 你们在等待编译代码的时候都在干什么
<sar_> 你好
<sar_> 秀一下系统
<sar_> 我用gentoo
<xuzk_> dos
<jiero> xuzk_: 用DOS上网？FREEDOS？
<xuzk_> 开玩笑的😄
<hoxily> jusss: ping
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<kowalski> share
<jiero> kowalski:  ...
<alpha080> 论gentoo的优越性？
<jiero> alpha080:  gentoo 优越在哪里？
<alpha080> jiero: zhuanblity阿
<jiero> alpha080:  去，用OpenSuse 才装~
<alpha080> jiero: 为什么。。。
<jiero> alpha080:  怎么用都觉得习惯和 Windows 一样。
<jiero> 默认设置。
<alpha080> jiero: 反正我这两样都用，无论如何都是装B了
<jiero> alpha080: 具备 zhuangbility
<jiero> alpha080: 怎么解决baidu几乎连接不上的问题？
<jiero> alpha080:  google正常使用，baidu总是出问题。
<alpha080> jiero: dns么？
<alpha080> jiero: 不知道阿，几乎不用baidu。。
<jiero> alpha080:  不知道呀。我都把 baidu 加入 /etc/hosts
<jiero> alpha080: 不加之前根本进不去。
<alpha080> jiero: 你这。。。别人都是加google好么
<jiero> alpha080:  是呀。为什么封baidu呀。
<jusss> alpha080: 大师1
<void1> 这才是 真 zhuangbility
<jiero> alpha080: taobao也是超级慢慢慢
<alpha080> void1: +1
<jusss> void1: +10086
<alpha080> jiero: 你用什么dns阿？！
<alpha080> jiero: 去装下dnsmasq, 国外网址和国内网址用不同的dns好了
<jiero> alpha080:  219.146.0.130 223.5.5.5
<alpha080> 运营商的？
<alpha080> jusss: 听你这么称呼我，我老觉得头上凉飕飕的‘
<alpha080> 原来是阿里的。。
<jiero> alpha080:  山东电信的DNS 阿里的DNS 然后是 Google的 8.8.4.4
<jiero> test
<^k^> jiero:点点点. 13:09 新年快乐 : 16.45天 
<jiero> alpha080: 山东电信的DNS219.146.0.130; 223.5.5.5 阿里的DNS; 然后是 Google的 8.8.4.4
<alpha080> 把山东电信的干掉把
<alpha080> jiero: 运营商的太不靠谱
<alpha080> jiero: 我这边还推送广告呢，投诉很多次就会推托
<jiero> alpha080:
<jiero> 不是dns的事情？
<alpha080> 那就不好说了
<jiero> alpha080:  。。。我的字符段都发不到频道上！
<jiero> alpha080: 怎么回事。
<jiero> 等待连接
<jiero> 发英文发不上去。。。
<alpha080> 我觉得你一定是中了咒怨了
<jiero> alpha080:  。。
<jiero> alpha080: 我怀疑是因为我用广告屏蔽软件让百度
<jiero> 讨厌了。
<jiero> alpha080: 试试关了广告屏蔽去看看。。。
<alpha080> jiero: adblock plus?
<jiero> alpha080: 看来不是。
<jiero> alpha080: 我的youku会员要到期了。10元撑了3个月。觉得免广告会员每月3元还是可以接受的。
<alpha080> jiero: 坚决不接受。。。没遇到过交钱后在手机和平板上继续看广告这种经历的痛楚的你是不会明白的
<kowalski> 用irc本身就很裝了
<jiero> alpha080:  我不会在移动设备上看视频，太傻了。
<alpha080> jiero: 外出的时候阿。。。坐车太无聊了
<jiero> alpha080: 我晕车~
<jiero> 哈哈。
 * jiero 觉得飞机上看爽，但是车会晕。
<alpha080> jiero: 火车阿。。。您也会晕？！
 * jiero 喜欢飞机大起大落很有意思，虽然很危险好像。
<jiero> alpha080: 嗯。
<jiero> alpha080: 只要有气味就难受呀。
<jiero> alpha080: 怎么锻炼那些，不知道。
<alpha080> jiero: 交叉神经太弱了，拔出来加粗再放回去即可
<jiero> alpha080: 不太明白怎么办，有规律的晃是很爽的~
<jiero> alpha080: 但确实不如多数人，比如转圈，我就只能转20左右。
<jiero> alpha080: 高中的时候看别人转圈上百再跳好羡慕
<alpha080> jiero: 比我好多了
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 推荐一个网页围棋网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468144 一个基于html5技术的网页围棋网站，用户不是很多，不过也可以。 操作方便。 http://www.lanke.cc 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2015-02-01 14:55
<mengfei52306> 冒下泡
<iIlL10Oo> 服务器掉电后，grub停在了开机画面不动了jiero,
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 服务器还断电？
<jusss> bla
<DARUDE> hello
<^k^> DARUDE:点点点. 15:31 新年快乐 : 16.35天 
<DARUDE> does anyone know if skype if fully compat with ubuntu
<DARUDE> o\
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  15:35
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • CONFIG_NTFS_FS选项no set 为什么还能访问windows分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468145 都是nTFS文件系统？ ubuntu14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangzhengbao — 2015-02-01 15:38
 * jusss bla
<iIlL10Oo> jusss, 私人服务器
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 你知道erc里面那个网址字体是bold，哪个face控制吗
<wzssyqa> test
<^k^> wzssyqa:点点点. 16:19 新年快乐 : 16.32天 
<happyaron> wzssyqa: xml2我搞完了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请大家看下我运行locale命令后的结果 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468146 locale LANG=en_CN.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_NUMERIC="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_TIME="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_MONETARY="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_MESSAGES="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_PAPER="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_NAME="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_ADDRESS="zh_CN.UT
<^k^>  ─> F-8" LC_TELEPHONE="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_MEASUREMENT="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_IDENTIFICATION="zh_CN.UTF-8" LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 LANG那一项的值 …
<jusss> bla
<jusss> bla
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有啥软件能画不均匀的刻度线？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468147 这是我自己用libreoffice画的。因为经过百度，发现网络上的图都是不清晰的，而且刻度画的非常不靠谱。 然后自己使用draw画。其它的都很满意，就是欧姆刻度线无法画出来。 各位看
<^k^>  ─> 看，有好方法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2015-02-01 16:45
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss`> hi
<^k^> jusss`:点点点. 17:09 新年快乐 : 16.28天 
<jusss`> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss`:点点点. 17:23 新年快乐 : 16.28天 
<jusss`> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss`:点点点. 17:27 新年快乐 : 16.27天 
<jusss`> bla
 * jusss` bla
<jusss> k
<jusss> jusss`: bla
<jusss`> bla
<jusss`> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss`:点点点. 17:30 新年快乐 : 16.27天 
<jusss`> 今天天气不错
<jusss`> 天变长了
<dchxcrow>  周日的原因吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu 14.04 无法正常开机，重装系统也卡在文件检测步骤 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468148 本人小白，因为要运行Linux下的程序所以安装了ubuntu 14.04(用的easybcd的硬盘安装），一切正常。但是后来运行程序时间较长（近2天）遭遇断电，之后ubuntu部分的系统就无法
<jusss`> hi
<^k^> jusss`:点点点. 17:52 新年快乐 : 16.26天 
<jusss`> 天变长了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 服务器版，语言问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468149 在虚拟机安装了ubuntu服务器版14.04.1，安装时方便，选择了中文，本以为中文方便些，安装后就让人崩溃了，中文符号全变菱形了。 我想将其换回英文，$LANG=en_US 不行，请问有没有其它的解决方案。感谢
<^k^>  ─> ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 icngor — 2015-02-01 18:03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4V1I2p6qIfWPUAABYY3EQ48QAALrEQEZyukAAFh7027.jpg 搞笑的创意植物
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 服务器版14.04.1，Vbox下与宿主机文件共享设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468151 看了网上流行的方法是，点击安装增强工具 在目录： /media/cdrom 下执行 sudo sh ./*.run 不行，因为 /media/cdrom中根本没有文件； 请提供一种解决方案，谢谢！ 另外求一个命令行下支持
<^k^>  ─> 中文的浏览器，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 icngor — 2015-02-01 20:58
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 14.04中交换CapsLock键和Ctrl键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468152 之前很多帖子中所说的在键盘布局中交换的方法似乎已经在14.04中失效，用gnome tweak tool解决了这个问题。 首先安装gnome tweak tool。 Code: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool 安装后若在Compiz桌面环
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • unity怎么把自启动管理器藏起来是几个意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468153 很久没用过了，趁着买新本子就下载个14.10来玩玩 想把tilda加入开机启动，在设置面板里找了半天都没找到在哪里设置 疑惑半天心想莫不成还要咱自己写个tilda.desktop，再扔到autostar
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 雷人语录 : 不经历人渣,怎么能出嫁,没有人能随随便便当妈！
<skraito-0x71> anyone wanna join UNITED NATIONS FOUNDATION CHARITY http://xRcrypto.us.to
<^k^> skraito-0x71: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<ghhofstetter> hello, I was hoping one of you guys could help me translate and help me install this (http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/help.php) if any of you speak english... I hope! That would be great, I am trying to learn chinese xie xie
<^k^> ⇪ : 搜狗输入法 - 拼音输入法 - 搜狗拼音输入法
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题 buffer error
<knownbad> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fcitx-team/nightly
<knownbad> But according to page this is to add fcitx nightly ppa not sogo input.
<knownbad> You would see fcitx from graphic images not sogo.
<knownbad> http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/    Here, and select 32bit or 64bit to download deb.
<^k^> ⇪ w: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<ghhofstetter> knownbad: ok, I beleive I have it installed, any tips on how to use it? do you use it? any other software that works better maybe?
<ghhofstetter> i remember sougou when I was living in china and I thought it was the best thing around
<knownbad> Can't say as I use standard Pinyin mostly.   I use fcitx.
<ghhofstetter> aight, I know on windows you use something like alt space or cntrl space to enable it, is there a shortcut on ubuntu to change input methods?
<knownbad> Other than proprietary IA lookup, you'll find personal dictionary build up sufficient for regular use.   Basically, most Pinyin input will cache characters combination and attempt to offer them from selections.
<ghhofstetter> hold on let me restart and ill get right back to you guys
<ghhofstetter> hello im back, I was wondering how to use sougou pinyin on ubuntu, i beleive i have it installed, but I do not know how to start using it.... I open the software from the launcher, but nothing happens
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-01
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • conky启动后发生偏移？如何在标题栏设置显示天气？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475082 昨天无事安装了14.04.但是同样的conky设置．在12.04上很好地显示．但到了14.04就不行了．启动后会向上偏移一一行左右的距离．在次启动conky又可以正常显示．请高手提点是什
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • ubuntu GNOME登录界面的日历语言问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475084 版本是15.10，安装时选择的是英文，system settings中也将日期显示格式改成了United States，只有时间和时区是自动获取（中国），但是登录界面的日历还是显示中文，有人遇到过这种情况吗？要
<^k^>  ─> 如何改成英文？ zz: Ereanar — 2016-02-01 8:40
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 比较 :     一个体态肥胖的女人来到一家肉摊前,要买四斤七两五钱的猪肉。"你也太绝了",售货员说:"干脆买五斤算啦！ "胖女人忙解释说:"你不知道,我正在减肥,已经减掉了四斤七两五钱,我想看看这是多大的一块肉。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 无法在Alienware M14x R3上安装Ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475085 硬件信息：美国买的Alienware M14x R3，双显卡，自己后加的128G SSD（安装问题在未加SSD前就存在，所以问题应该与硬盘无关） 问题描述： 1、将Ubuntu 14.04.3的镜像刻录在U盘上，在安装过程中
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 不小心按了ctrl+space＋del导致软件非正常关闭就打不开了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475087 之前用的好好的，在ubuntu上用 cadence IC 和 foxit pdf看文档。结果莫名其妙脑子抽了，按了这三个键，结果导致cadence 和 foxit pdf非正常关闭，再进入系统，发现这
<^k^>  ─> 两个软件启动不了了。 具体的现象是，Cadence输入启动命令，进程出现，但是软件界面出 …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4884.html "看见那人在找" : 约翰从外面回来,手里拿着一张大面额钞票,对妈妈说:"这是我在外面捡的！ "母亲不相信,问:"果真是捡来的吗?""是真的。"约翰回答,"我还看见那人在找呢?"
<Sevk> 取新帖 timeout
<Sevk> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 医德永照 : 医院的诊所闯进来一个小伙子,一再向医生道谢说:"你高明的医术,使我受益匪浅。"医生坦白地告诉他:"我还是头一次见到你。"小伙子笑着说:"医生 ,一点不错,你使我的叔叔一月前送了命,让他得到了永生,而我却得到了一笔遗产！ " 
<nailuoGG> 0.0
<nailuoGG> 机器人啊
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • gnome桌面窗口上的标题栏怎么干掉  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475088 gnome桌面的窗口上方还有一个标题栏，能不能把它隐藏或者整到屏幕上方的任务栏中(像ubuntu的unity桌面那样) 系统是fedora23 zz: IceAmber — 2016-02-01 17:31
<yunfan> iMadper: 推荐你买个 zsun wifi card reader玩玩 我买了俩
<nyfair> 求工作求包养
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oyCIVP-7AADlLh8YkdwAALrKQDCELYAAOVG967.jpg 还是新鲜的好喝
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHdCIJR7XAADjm1pGar0AAMY5AMWgx0AAOOz304.jpg 觉得这位小兄弟很有发展潜力的,请点左边！
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mkaIY5dqAABVYVws87UAALrCQDhL_oAAFV5480.jpg 某网吧的规定
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  10:20
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/70407/linux-command
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 在Linux笔记本上执行这句命令能致设备永久变砖 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove_> iMadper: MSI会这么粗心大意？EFI随便写的？
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点. 10:29 新年快乐 : 4.56天 
<onlylove1> 连续reset 5次，这网络……
<onlylove_> palomino|exhaust: 土豪马，过年了，发奖金没
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 叔哇，你那鹦鹉还活蹦乱跳呢？
<RainFlying> onlylove_ : 家里有五只猫，鹦鹉被吓跑了。
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 5只！
<RainFlying> 目前六只
<onlylove1> 这么多怎么养的过来
<RainFlying> 球圡壕们众筹一个猫厕所给我。。。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你家猫不会用马桶嘛？好吧，话说你猫砂够用不
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 10:59 新年快乐 : 4.54天 
<^k^> onlylove__: 拜
<RainFlying> onlylove__ 叔，快给我捐款，只要捐到了 4600 我就可以买猫厕所了。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你这是要搞宠物医院么！是不是买完之后还要继续买猫砂
 * onlylove 求工作！
<RainFlying> onlylove 据说可以不用换猫砂？
<onlylove1_> RainFlying: 实际上，猫可以学会用马桶的
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点. 11:29 新年快乐 : 4.52天 
<onlylove1_> RainFlying: 然后就不用换猫砂了，不过需要你去冲
<RainFlying> onlylove1_  可以学会，不过厕所脏啊，猫都睡我床上的，我才不要睡厕所地上。
<RainFlying> onlylove1_  对的。自动铲屎高温打碎冲掉。
<onlylove1> RainFlying: 你家卫生间是有多脏……
<onlylove1> RainFlying: 不过有个猫专用的确实不错
<onlylove1> RainFlying: 不过这就看你家猫的习惯了，万一你出门要寄养什么的
 * onlylove_ 没工作了，求收留！
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 杭州现在房租几何？
<RainFlying> onlylove_  并不知道
<onlylove_> RainFlying: 木有工作了，直线经理开始赶人了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 难　题 : 电脑课上,心不在焉的卢卡被教授点名提问。"为什么不回答,卢卡,我提出的问题很难吗?""噢,不,先生。你的问题我完全懂,是答案把我难住了。"
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我的还没到 5555555
<yunfan> harajuku: imtx是哪个昵称
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那个 MangHuoEr
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你下次搞个能加备注的插件
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那天我发zsun那个读卡器的新闻你在不
<onlylove_> yunfan: 读卡器？好像有那么回事，不过那东西做啥的忘了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那是个无线读卡器 然而里面是个openwrt 而且波兰人找到了root密码 登录进去刷了个定制的openwrt 15.05 非常吊
<onlylove_> yunfan: 哦，记起来了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 16m flash , 64m ram
<onlylove_> yunfan: 一个普通的路由器也不过这个配置
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我昨天刷了一个 现在可以用来同时做 repeater和ap
<yunfan> onlylove_: 下一步装个shadowsocks就可以做透明代理了 嘿嘿
<onlylove_> yunfan: ss自己的服务端？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 放口袋里就行 而且还不会被怀疑
<yunfan> onlylove_: 有给openwrt编译的版本
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不，我是说server，你说的openwrt的那个是client
<onlylove_> yunfan: 今天项目经理催我，说是要给找另一个测试开发
<yunfan> onlylove_: 就是个client
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我估计年后搞不好会空闲一阵子
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你是说他要你回家？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 他说，现在已经没人给我安排工作了，意思是要release，然后给我安排了另一个公司的不知道啥职位，我不想做，丫的还一脸不愿意
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我看你还是来无锡吧
<onlylove_> yunfan: release就release，无所谓
<yunfan> 慢慢就往上海混好了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 帝都不但赚不到钱 还要人命 真是
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我随便去哪，你觉得我现在这公司能呆？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 就着网？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 无锡也好，上海也好，我不要呆在这公司
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那说干就干
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我在包邮区域等你
<onlylove1__> test
<ubrl> onlylove1__:点点点. 14:14 新年快乐 : 4.41天 
<onlylove1> yunfan: 话说，你这么久，见到nyfair活人没啊
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 14:15 新年快乐 : 4.41天 
<harajuku> yunfan: MangHuoEr
<yunfan> onlylove: 他不见 我有啥办法 难道还真去人肉他地址
<onlylove_> yunfan: 难道包租婆怕你把他拐走？
<onlylove_> 嗯，应该用她
<onlylove_> 喵咪咪的，刚发现买回的水里面有一大块没化开的冰块，怪不得那么凉！
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点. 14:26 新年快乐 : 4.40天 
<onlylove__> yunfan: 对了，kandu这几天在忙啥
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 土豪马，要士力架不，你exhaust半天了
<luobo> 我同学年终奖奖1.4w，嫌少
<luobo> 我这估计会很少
<luobo> 我找谁哭
<luobo> 我先哭会儿去
<birdzhang> 真去哭了？
<birdzhang> @_@
<onlylove_> 靠，跑这么快，丫的我连奖金都没
 * harajuku 年终奖120人民币的路过
<onlylove1> harajuku: 干炫年终奖，看我不找人打你
<onlylove> harajuku: 赶紧给我找个新工作
<yunfan> onlylove: 不晓得kandu在干嘛
<yunfan> 我也只有一个月 我是不嫌少的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31002.html 顶尖设计师 : 成为一个顶尖设计师,曾经是无数人的梦想,而你我想应该是最完美的一个,论速度论新颖程度绝对属第一,一晚上就设计一张。     好了别看了,快去晒被子吧！
<sulit> iMadper: 你还没回家？
<sulit> iMadper: 你那那么那么远
<yunfan> sulit: 他家不就在帝都么
<sulit> iMadper: 他不是回广东吗？
<sulit> yunfan: 他不是回广东吗？
<gsw> 有人嘛
<gsw> 如果有的话 麻烦给个回应 我不确定我的irc客户端是否正常
<sulit> gsw: ^k^
<gsw> 谢谢
<yunfan> sulit: 他去广东做什么
<sulit> yunfan: 搞水产养殖
<yunfan> sulit: 额 螃蟹?
<gebjgd> 今天早上起床后 在qq上遇到ofan了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 他现在混哪里？ 你们居然互相加qq
<yunfan> gebjgd: 对了 香港那个十年 你们那可上映了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我在一个群里发现了他
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不会是 ubuntu desktop群吧
<gebjgd> yunfan: 什么香港10年
<gebjgd> yunfan: Debian群
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这么大名鼎鼎的你居然没听说 讲香港十年后的恐怖景象的 为此被环球批了一顿
<gebjgd> yunfan: 他主动找我说的话  因为我的id没变 他认出来了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 好吧 你居然还没事上qq
<gebjgd> yunfan: 还没 最近在忙着出macos的版本
<yunfan> gebjgd: 要不是为了工作 我根本不上q
<gebjgd> yunfan: 刷联想手机 交流  夜里这里没人了 只能上qq聊天了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 好吧 你要出什么macos版本
<gebjgd> yunfan: 新在国内入了一个nokia 你
<gebjgd> yunfan: 新在国内入了一个nokia n1
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我们的软件
<yunfan> gebjgd: 为毛要买n1??
<gebjgd> yunfan: 因为没有更好的机器 8吋的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不会啊 华为有个8寸通话的
<yunfan> 续航貌似还行
<gebjgd> yunfan: 分辨率
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我要的是分辨率
<gebjgd> yunfan: ofan现在在魔都
<yunfan> gebjgd: 分辨率怎么讲？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 自己看nokia n1什么分辨率
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这算个p啊 intel+retina屏 国产一票这种的
<birdzhang> +10086
<gebjgd> yunfan: 真心没找到
<gebjgd> yunfan: 推荐个
<gebjgd> yunfan: 三爽的就算了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 这种的续航都不行 不能乱推荐
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不需要续航
<gebjgd> yunfan: 反正一直插着
<yunfan> gebjgd: 昂达和爱诺有 还带键盘 默认就是win10 只要是今年出货的
<gebjgd> 不要win的系统
<yunfan> 国产寨机不可能不装win系统 毕竟intel这可以领补贴 微软那又可以领
<nyfair> 朱军，锤子os超级吼啊
<nyfair> 国产win10平板挺好的啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 年后见个面吃饭不？
<nyfair> 性价比没得黑
<nyfair> 而且也不像手机那样不耐用
<nyfair> 台电 昂达之流
<nyfair> yunfan: 发照片
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你要找她约炮？
<yunfan> nyfair: 我有发啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 毛线
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是 onlylove说我在魔都一年了都没见到nyfair
<yunfan> http://www.douban.com/people/jyf1987/   nyfair  这回是大暴露了
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪  山越野人
<nyfair> 尼玛，我最近就在看战国策
<yunfan> nyfair: 睁开你的狗眼 看看那是哪一年的
<nyfair> jyf1987这id我好像有印象，原来又开小号了
<yunfan> nyfair: yunfan = j[yf] 里的yf嘛 这算什么小号
<yunfan> anyway 我图也发了 邀请也发了 你来不来
<onlylove___> yunfan: 差评，还以为你把 nyfair的照片找到了！
<yunfan> onlylove___: 你看 不是我的问题
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点. 16:41 新年快乐 : 4.30天 
<onlylove1> 这网……
<onlylove1> nyfair: 牛牛诶，我们不指望你是妹子，只要是人就好，别聊了半天发现自己在和一个AI聊天就行
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你觉得如果 nyfair 是AI的话，得什么水平的……
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这个不难 找个ai接口调用就行
 * harajuku 无聊爆了
<genophy> 恩。我也无聊
 * yunfan 无聊就来淫诗做对吧
<harajuku> 没有yin的心情
<yunfan> harajuku: 最近认识一个你老乡的mm
<genophy> yunfan,你的老乡在哪？
<yunfan> genophy: 白完
<genophy> yunfan,o...
<genophy> 有，现在在南京的童鞋么？
<harajuku> yunfan: 啧啧 不错
<yunfan> harajuku: 有什么不错的
<harajuku> yunfan: 你多认识妹子 挺好啊
<genophy> 我们都是在男人堆里长大的男人。都挺羡慕的
<onlylove> genophy: 你应该羡慕的是 harajuku而不是 yunfan哦，知道什么叫妹子堆里泡大的不
<genophy> onlylove,lol,哈哈。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 不过我是文科的 上学确实女的多 男的少
<genophy> ..额，高中选的文科，大学，我强制转了理科。现在想有点～～
<yunfan> genophy: 我高中大学都是文科 现在是程序员
<sulit> ofan怎么不再频道里了
<sulit> 他不是一般都在吗？
<gebjgd> sulit: ofan现在当老板了 用qq了
<sulit> gebjgd: 好吧，什么样的老板？
<yunfan> 额 当老板
<yunfan> 这里当年我调侃的都发达了
<yunfan> 如今就剩下 onlylove1
<sulit> yunfan: 你写文章怎么样？
<yunfan> sulit: 不怎么样
<sulit> yunfan: 噢，那还学文科
<sulit> yunfan: 你调侃过谁？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那什么，selenium怎么获取inputbox里面的内容，html里面是空的
<yunfan> sulit: 学文科又不是写作文
<onlylove1> yunfan: gettext肯定不行
<yunfan> onlylove1:  .text不行？
<yunfan> onlylove1: .value
<onlylove1> 好吧，我试试
<sulit> yunfan: 学文科得文艺，文艺的话，一般都买弄诗文
<genophy> yunfan,我只是码农，还没到程序员的境界。。。。
<sulit> yunfan: 明显不上道
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这跟selenium没关系 你获取到 element以后 剩下的事情看你的dom库怎么支持了
<yunfan> sulit: 我文言还行 当年是语文课代表
<sulit> yunfan: 语文老师漂亮吗？
<yunfan> sulit: 我们公司上课提典故和成语 基本都是我能答出来的
<yunfan> sulit: 语文老师是个中年大叔 但是据说有个女儿还行 我没见过
<sulit> yunfan: 我当年当化学课代表
<sulit> yunfan: 化学老师漂亮，胸大
<sulit> yunfan: 当然我只是当当课代表
<yunfan> sulit: 嘿嘿 我初中也喜欢化学 抄录了不少爆炸物公式
<yunfan> sulit: 我大学英语几个老师都胸大漂亮 我还不是照样挂科
<sulit> yunfan: 你会制炸药吗？
<yunfan> sulit: 不会 但是我知道用什么制
<yunfan> sulit: 没试过
<sulit> yunfan: 那是她们没拿胸甩你脸上
<sulit> yunfan: 你这就是明显的中国应试教育
<yunfan> sulit: 这倒也是， 那你还帮老师的丈夫推过？
<sulit> yunfan: 没有，我年轻时不懂那些
<yunfan> sulit: 不是 是为了人身安全 化学吧里不少少年被伤过
<yunfan> sulit: 那我懂事太早了 诶
<sulit> yunfan: 看过越狱吧
<sulit> yunfan: 那个主角真心牛逼
<yunfan> sulit: 没看过
<sulit> yunfan: 那有空试试
<genophy> 额。我有兴趣了。今晚就看越狱。。lol
<sulit> yunfan: 你什么时候放假
<yunfan> sulit: 不用了 我比较喜欢看用脑子的
<sulit> yunfan: 柯南吗？
<sulit> yunfan: 都是吹的
<yunfan> sulit: 年三十  不过我是远程办公 提前一个月就回家了
<sulit> yunfan: fuck
<yunfan> sulit: 基本演绎法看过没 美剧
<sulit> yunfan: 还没，有空看看
<sulit> yunfan: 你们还允许远程办公啊
<yunfan> sulit: 特殊情况 明年要考虑找工作了
<sulit> yunfan: 越狱也还行，里面也用脑子
<sulit> yunfan: 为什么？干的不爽？
<genophy> 我在外包呆着，受限，才真的不爽。
<genophy> 我倒是希望可以在远程办公的公司。
<sulit> genophy: 远程睡觉倒是有
<genophy> sulit,额。。。
<sulit> genophy: 我只有到公司才有工作的动力，在家动力不大
 * harajuku 在哪都动力不大
<yunfan> sulit: 没什么意思 虽然是远程 其实一天也烦得很 钱又不多 又没什么挑战
<onlylove> yunfan: 不对啊，里面没有value属性……被坑了……
<genophy> sulit,至少这样公司相对宽松点。也许上班可以挂q，有无线网。。
<yunfan> sulit: 还不如去个钱多 有挑战的工作 混点简历经验
<yunfan> onlylove: 有吧 不过html没有一个叫 inputbox的element 你要查清楚具体是用那个element模拟的
<sulit> yunfan: 去造圆珠笔芯啊，那个有挑战
<genophy> 那就去做大项目，大公司。不过，刚开始你也许有干劲，后续就开始觉得很无聊。
<onlylove> sulit: 挑战毛，那个东西就是贵，不是造不出，你听他们扯
<onlylove> sulit: 关键字，碳化钨
<yunfan> sulit: 瞎鸡巴扯的 如果要搞硬件 我还是愿意搞农业的
<yunfan> genophy: 不一定要大公司 其实创业公司很有挑战 以前我们在果壳网一天到晚搞优化 可惜竞争对手是堆机器的
<sulit> yunfan: 对啊，看看德国人家的农业自动化
<sulit> onlylove 李克强说我们造不出来
<onlylove> sulit: 他说造不出就造不出是吧，他造圆珠笔的？
<sulit> onlylove: 总理不至于贬低我们自己吧
<yunfan> sulit: 买个设备就能造出来了 这个又不封锁
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> sulit: A站这问题早就吵翻天了
<genophy> yunfan,创业公司，我刚看到一猎头招聘。只有cto（不懂），够刺激了。啥都没有
<yunfan> onlylove: 这有什么好吵的呢 任何人都有犯错误的时候 他就是说错了而已
<yunfan> genophy: cto不够 要合伙人 lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 不，有人说小强同学在贬低自己
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，但是下面的人给他说的，他听的
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是他并不知道小强其实不知道
<sulit> onlylove: 下面人又下说了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是说错了嘛  你要跑过来说我们国家计算机教育也很落后 连xx编译器都没有国产 你听前面是对的 后面是错的
<onlylove> sulit: 下面人瞎说的时候还少？
<sulit> onlylove: 不少
<sulit> onlylove: 我错了
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在瞎说又不枪毙 你就是给叼书记这样瞎说 害他弄个大新闻 也不至于死罪啊
<genophy> lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 你要是给毛主席这么顺口一说 那可能真的最后落个枪毙 哼哼
<sulit> yunfan: 是，不给死罪，悄悄灭了你
<sulit> yunfan: 各种手段可以弄你
<sulit> yunfan: 看看毕福剑
<sulit> yunfan: 还不是瞎说
<yunfan> sulit: 狗屁呢 最近不又出来了
<sulit> yunfan: 这个我倒不知道
<yunfan> sulit: 毕福建 要是在 乇主度时期那真就要珠连九族了
<sulit> yunfan: 现在呢？
<yunfan> sulit: 现在无非是个暂时封杀而已
<sulit> yunfan: 找不着工作？还是其他的？
<sulit> yunfan: 噢
<yunfan> sulit: 而且你考虑到他们的主管单位里都是些广电的老家伙 那帮人是毛一伙的 这算轻的惩罚了
<sulit> yunfan: 这么懂行情啊
<sulit> yunfan: 咱们聊天都是有记录的
<sulit> yunfan: 小心有人找你
<yunfan> sulit: 我又没瞎说 要找就找呗
<yunfan> 找了以后最好折磨一顿 这样我好申请避难
<onlylove1> yunfan: 现在避难哪那么好申请
<yunfan> onlylove1: 所以要恳请他们狠狠地打 当然以不丧失永久性功能为上线 比如烫阴茎不要导致最后不能生育
<sulit> yunfan: 手里有料吗？
<yunfan> sulit: 没有 想要还不是随时的
<yunfan> 现在轮子不当道了 你可以入闪电嘛
<sulit> yunfan: 这么厉害
<yunfan> 你入闪电 对于美帝那些基督教渊源的选民更有打动力
<yunfan> onlylove1: 今天过小年 家里两个菜 额
<onlylove1> yunfan: 诶，你也24过？北方这边23
<sulit> 咱们这有没有什么人获得什么称号，比如LOL国服三大逗逼四大喷子
<yunfan> on我南方嘛
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iyannik0215> 233333
<iyannik0215> 第一次用IRC, 第一次进中文IRC频道..
<iyannik0215> ..
<iyannik0215> 没有人在么..
<iyannik0215> 有点不会玩..
<iyannik0215> 没人么..
<genophy> ..刚用了linode。新人，没有日本的主机选项。连试了多个服务器，发现最快的就是fremont, 但ping达到300多毫秒。。晕
<iyannik0215> JP线现在很难找到可用的IP
<genophy> 还不如美橙的主机。ping 也就100多毫秒。。而且 fremont的主机ping google竟然要100ms。。难道现在美国linode服务器坏了？不像传说中那么好。
<iyannik0215> 我用的是 Vultr的
<genophy> 我想用来搭载vpn，然后看视频来着。。。vultr的路线如何？
<genophy> 我就怕延迟和网速太慢了
<iyannik0215> 我的博客有免费用的来着.
<iyannik0215> 会用shadowsocks么.
<iyannik0215> http://iread.io/freess/
<ubrl> iyannik0215: ⇪  免费SS | 叶阳栩宁's Blog
<genophy> iyannik0215,恩，也在用。不过打算找个vpn代替它。
<iyannik0215> 为啥?
<genophy> iyannik0215,我现在是买的shadowsocks的服务，。但是只能浏览器用用。而且怕网购啥的，被监听。就想自己搭个vpn
<genophy> 翻个墙还真有点纠结了。。。
<iyannik0215> 为啥你说的话还带着我的昵称..
<iyannik0215> 怎么做到的..
<iyannik0215> 第一次玩IRC..
<genophy> iyannik0215,  输入你名字的开头，然后tab键，就补全了。。你看到的时候，应该是有颜色的信息。
<iyannik0215> genophy: 原来这样..
<iyannik0215> genophy: 确实, 绿色的..
<genophy> 恩。我想看youtube的时候，可以清楚点，或者全天都可以听国外的歌曲等等。。所以才自己弄vpn
<iyannik0215> genophy: 我发的链接, 下面那个人怎么弄成我网站的名字的..  这个也感觉听神奇的..
<iyannik0215> 其实SS挺快的.. 不比VPN差,
<genophy> 嗯。。恩。720p压力不大。
<iyannik0215> VPN感觉现在不会太稳定..
<iyannik0215> 所以自从用了SS后在也没有碰过VPN..
 * iyannik0215 2333
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-03
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 如何升级eclipse  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475094 系统：Debian 桌面：Xfce4 目标：现在安装的是3.8版，想升级到4.5。 问题：试图卸载后重新安装新版本。sudo apt-get remove eclipse 只卸掉了140k的空间，系统菜单里仍然有eclipse项，且照样可以启动。当初安装时就是sudo
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47105
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 雅虎宣布裁员15%
<onlylove> 雅虎要玩完？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yunfan> onlylove: 早晚要玩完
<onlylove> yunfan: 这几天觉得欧美冷飕飕的，反倒是国内不少地方条件不错
<yunfan> onlylove: 气温？
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点. 11:46 新年快乐 : 3.51天 
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 不是，招聘
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 欧美那边都在节衣缩食过日子的样子
<yunfan> onlylove1: 国内一样啊  只不过先死实体而已  而且现在只不过是之前融到的钱还没花完 再过六个月你就看吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 电梯 : 有个人很想尝尝住宾馆的滋味,他攒了钱,进宾馆办了手续,按服务员指的路线兴致勃勃地向里走。可是不一会儿,他就转回来发火了:我不住了,那是什么房子?让我付高价住那么个碗柜大,只能放张折椅的房间我是不干的！ 服务员笑着说道:您弄错了,先生,那是电梯。
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你别吓我，没钱了那不得大批失业
<yunfan> onlylove1: it行业能有几个人 再说了 如果真的环境不好 现在不接受降薪的也会接受了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 只不过中间要经过个博弈过程
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我现在再降薪，那是作死啊
<yunfan> onlylove1: 说不好 你这种的可能是增大工作量 搞不好把更高级点的工作从欧美那边发包到你这边来
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不是所有人都从经济下滑中受损的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不管啦，反正他们不打算留我了，正好看看别的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 年后？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我说年后，丫的和我说，等不了那么久，急着赶人呢
<onlylove1> yunfan: 无所谓他怎么说，反正外包嘛，卸磨杀驴什么的家常便饭
<yunfan> onlylove1: 好吧 不过这周许多公司都停止干活了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 他们补你工资不？ 要不叫他们补你N个月 先回家再说
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我也在摸鱼啊，一点代码都不想写，明明可以再写几行，微调下的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 补工资，呵呵，等过年看看吧
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我回家作甚，种田么，现在修电脑都没地方去
<yunfan> onlylove1: 原来你过年不回去的啊
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我说提前回家过年
<onlylove1> yunfan: 啊，他们还等着我自己离职那，那样就不用赔钱
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不想回家，回家到处逼婚
<yunfan> onlylove1: 结婚也没什么大不了的 我就打算找人结婚
<onlylove1> yunfan: 问题是我不想结婚啊
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你跟他们说 如果他们辞你 要N个月赔偿 现在不如主动给你N-M个月 大家各让一步
<onlylove1> yunfan: 家里小伙伴准备结婚，那忙的事逼
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我也不想结婚 但我想要小孩
<onlylove1> yunfan: ……你这什么想法
<yunfan> onlylove1: 所以我得结婚
<onlylove1> yunfan: 魔都那边住宿如何
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我记得nyfair和我说过，b站有职位，不过我也就问下，估计希望不大
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 每次使用sudo命令都会提示“无法解析主机”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475097 虽然不影响命令的执行，但还是希望能够解决。 zz: yyws2012 — 2016-02-03 12:12
<yunfan> onlylove1: 魔都相对帝都住宿要便宜一点
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你这点是怎么个点法……往右移一位么
<yunfan> onlylove1: 没那么狠 我之前在张江问过租房 两室一厅是3k+
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那不错诶
<onlylove1> yunfan: 帝都怎么也得4
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不过魔都吃饭不便宜 如果你是大肚子 吃饭成本高点 比如我经常去中式快餐吃 就要30多
<onlylove1> yunfan: 和合谷不便宜诶？帝都这边也这样
<yunfan> onlylove1: 这个说不好的 我自己住在宝山区地铁站边上 那个就4k2
<yunfan> onlylove1: 不过帝都it集中的地方太他妈贵了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那不一样，张江那地方和宝山不能比
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你看中关村那边多钱
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 每次使用sudo命令都会提示“无法解析主机”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475098 抓图1.png虽然不影响命令的执行，但还是希望能够解决。 zz: yyws2012 — 2016-02-03 12:14
<yunfan> onlylove1: 中关村多少？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 中关村大概是帝都四环最贵的地方，比三环还贵
<onlylove1> yunfan: 当年adam就在那租过
<onlylove1> 不过说起来，中关村应该介于三环四环之间
<onlylove1> 不过为啥我总是把它当四环
<yunfan> onlylove1: 是的 我就说张江这个算便宜 但是宝山这么远的鬼地方居然也要4k 可见这个说不好的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你这样老了以后不知道会怎样
<onlylove1> yunfan: 能怎样，鬼知道以后会有啥事
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我爸妈都是农民，不也现在活得好好地
<onlylove1> 吃饭
<yunfan> onlylove1: 农民有退路 你没有
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点. 12:48 新年快乐 : 3.47天 
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 我是农业户口，不好意思
<yunfan> onlylove1_: 那得你在当地有地才行 上次承包的时候没轮到你吧
<onlylove1> yunfan: 现在我们全村人都没地，我的意思是，要死死一片
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那你父母靠什么生活
<onlylove1> yunfan: 村里福利
<yunfan> onlylove1: 只靠这个？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 因为地租出去了，所以靠地租
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 命令行模式下中文全部为白框  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475101 RT，用的kubuntu15.10，今天进命令行模式升16时，才发现中文全部无法显示 zz: yyws2012 — 2016-02-03 12:51
<yunfan> onlylove1: 对啊 这不还是靠地么
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不考这个，你让我爸70+出去工作？
<onlylove1> yunfan: 村里福利就是地租
<onlylove1> yunfan: 承包商把地租给村里，村委会派发
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不用考虑房租，所以日常用不了太多钱
<onlylove1> yunfan: 当然，要是物价涨了，那可真就麻烦了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我就是说农民还有地可以靠啊
<yunfan> onlylove1: 城市里的工人基本就要完蛋
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我村里的福利是按户口来的，只要我户口在，就有
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那就还好 那一年发多少
<onlylove1> yunfan: 至于城里的工人，那不是我能考虑的范围了
<onlylove1> yunfan: 鬼知道，反正我不在家
<yunfan> onlylove1: 因为我之前不知道你们村里有这政策
<onlylove1> yunfan: 就算没有地，其他谋生手段还是有的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那不一样
<onlylove1> yunfan: 现在大部分城镇化的农村都这样了吧
<yunfan> onlylove1: 反正我这里没有什么发钱的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 没有地可以种，只能把地租出去收地租
<onlylove1> yunfan: 不然这么多人怎么弄
<yunfan> onlylove1: 那是你租出去了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 农民是有退路的 所以经济环境不好的时候还能维持最低的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 租出去还算好的，还有卖出去的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 国家不承认承包权转让 只承认经营权目前
<onlylove1> yunfan: 开发商那种……我不知道算啥
<onlylove1> yunfan: 退一万步，土地是国有的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 所以说，国内应该不可能有土地买卖那么一说，如果有买卖，那就要承认土地私有
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你搞错了 我国的土地 一部分是国有 一部分是集体所有
<yunfan> onlylove1: 城市土地 非农村集体经营的山地湖泊之类的是国有 村集体还是有自己的地的 不是笼统都是国有
<onlylove1> 这么复杂……
<onlylove1> 什么退路不退路的，能活下去算完，活不下去就等死，这辈子没什么大指望了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 有退路活下去的希望大点嘛 毕竟从长远来看 我们都是死人
 * meiosis 
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper  塞张1元钱就好了~
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 求宿 : 有一个俄罗斯人旅游时迷了路,晚上走到中国边界一个小村庄里,外面漫天大雪,他冷得受不住了,便去敲农家的门要求住宿。 一个老太太在屋里大声问:"你是谁啊?" 俄罗斯人说:"依力奇瓦·莫波洛夫·克里拉维奇！ " "人太多了！ "老太太"嘭"地把刚打开的门关上
<^k^>  ─> ,干脆地拒绝道。  
<luobo> 我们明天放假
<luobo> 可是我还是没抢到合适的票啊
<luobo> 频道里有山西运城的吗？
<yunfan> luobo: 去山西干嘛
<luobo> yunfan: 回家
<luobo> yunfan: 我是山西的
<luobo> yunfan: 你呢？
<yunfan> luobo: 你是山西的 干嘛还出来打工 在家做煤老板多好
<luobo> yunfan: 不是是个人就是煤老板
<luobo> yunfan: 普通人还是大多数的
<yunfan> luobo: 那你也得努力往那个方向去嘛 来做电脑匠有啥意思
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 解决Realtek无线网卡自动断开连接的一种方法(RTL8723AE)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475102 我的无线网卡型号是RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter。 自从昨天把内核从4.2.0-25更新到了4.2.0-27后，无线连接总是断开，非常不稳定，网络连接速度也很慢。
<luobo> yunfan: 煤不好挖啊，我家又没钱没势搞不起啊
<luobo> yunfan: 我赶紧抢抢票吧，不然过年真得站回去了
<yunfan> luobo: 做人没有理想 跟咸鱼有什么区别？
<luobo> yunfan:这年头 重工业赚钱难啊
<luobo> yunfan: 我们那工厂倒闭一大片
<yunfan> luobo: 市场经济 倒闭是淘汰落后产能
<luobo> yunfan: 是啊
<luobo> yunfan: 频道里有山西的吗？
<luobo> lainme: 你哪里人？
<luobo> lainme: 你看过兵马俑吗？
<yunfan> luobo: 我不知道有没有 我是安徽的
<luobo> yunfan: 安徽汉子好
<yunfan> luobo: 有什么好的？
<onlylove1_> yunfan: 你想多了，他只是打个招呼
<yunfan> onlylove1_: 我也是随口一说 :D
<luobo> onlylove1: 你懂我
<luobo> yunfan: 你在玩openwrt吗？
<yunfan> luobo: 玩啊 这几天就在玩 我还提了个包到官方 被合并了
<luobo> yunfan: 这么牛逼啊
<luobo> yunfan: 让我瞻仰一下，你提交的是什么？
<yunfan> luobo: 就是个makefile而已 又不是我写的包 我只是打包而已
<yunfan> luobo: 提交的是dvtm的打包
<luobo> yunfan: 你会lua吗？
<yunfan> luobo: 多年前会 现在不确定
<luobo> yunfan: 我也是，用的时候会，不用的时候，鬼知道
<yunfan> luobo: 我以前是luaer.cn的版主 现在账户还是 不过我好多年不写lua了
<luobo> yunfan: 你有多大了
<luobo> yunfan: 怎么这会儿给我你很沧桑的感觉
<yunfan> luobo: 你说我jj么？
<luobo> yunfan: 你真厉害
<yunfan> luobo: 确实沧桑啊 马上30了
<luobo> 好吧
<yunfan> luobo: 没什么厉害的 还是得多看书
<luobo> yunfan: 你自己用什么做的测试，虚拟机？
<luobo> yunfan: 我自己也做过，不过也就是跑跑而已，现在想回头看看有什么搞头
<yunfan> luobo: 真机测试 我最近买了5个openwrt设备
<yunfan> 3个路由 两个读卡器
<yunfan> 最近在折腾读卡器
<luobo> 噢，你不是在家吗？
<luobo> 我穷，我第一次也就是在vmware里跑一跑，测一测
<luobo> yunfan: 一看你就是那种气粗的类型
<yunfan> luobo: 不会啊 我3个是给家里买的 2个是便宜货 你也买得起啊
<yunfan> luobo: 一个读卡器60左右
<luobo> 那成果怎么样
<yunfan> 可以刷openwrt 15.05
<yunfan> 然后硬件还不错 支持虚拟出两个无线网卡来
<luobo> yunfan: 不错啊，已经是最新稳定的了
<luobo> 我有空也试试
<yunfan> luobo: 你可以买一个玩玩 zsun wifi读卡器 淘宝上有好多
<luobo> yunfan: 噢
<luobo> yunfan: 我有树莓派
<yunfan> luobo: o
<luobo> yunfan: 但是没无线网卡，这是我的遗憾
<luobo> 我住的地方，有家无线路由，我那天脸上之后，想重定向一些网址
<luobo> 可能那天没吃饱，没弄好
<yunfan> luobo: 你上班了还是还在上学？
<luobo> yunfan: 上班啊
<luobo> yunfan: 怎么会有这疑问
<luobo> yunfan: 我又不做坏事
<luobo> yunfan: 只是想给人家送点福利
<yunfan> luobo: 上班怎么会没钱 你这是装呢
<luobo> yunfan: 是真穷啊
<luobo> yunfan: 有钱我买站票啊
<yunfan> luobo: 怎么可能 你是做什么的？
<luobo> yunfan: 跟XwinX差不多吧，但是技术差远了
<yunfan> luobo: 你是把钱攒着取老婆吧
<luobo> yunfan: 我才入行半年
<yunfan> luobo: 那一个月多少
<luobo> yunfan: 我操，这都被你猜到了
<luobo> yunfan: 不多的
<luobo> yunfan: 我同学好多比我多
<yunfan> luobo: 说说看嘛 我当年一个月2k4
<yunfan> 也没有买站票回去
<luobo> yunfan: 算啦吧，这儿会有记录，哪天领导过来看见了，我就死定了
<yunfan> luobo: 你这个装比的 一叫你拿数据就露馅了
<luobo> yunfan: 不过你想想，我有钱，能没女朋友吗？
<yunfan> luobo: 我他妈也没女朋友啊 这跟有钱没钱有啥关系
<luobo> yunfan: 我擦，你不是丁克吧
<luobo> yunfan: 还是那个什么
<yunfan> luobo: 丁克是指结婚不生孩子
<yunfan> luobo: 也没男朋友 别想多了
<luobo> yunfan: 那你真够牛逼的，你家里人也真放心
<yunfan> luobo: 我有一双勤劳的双手
<luobo> yunfan: 你比iMader厉害
<yunfan> luobo: 没他厉害
<luobo> yunfan: 你是左手厉害，还是右手厉害
<yunfan> 这里有记录的 你不要乱说 万一把我t出去不好
<yunfan> luobo: 自然是右手
<luobo> yunfan: 看来是个右撇子
<yunfan> luobo: 其实也可以练瑜伽
<luobo> yunfan: 没事，你改个昵称
<luobo> luojie: 真能想
<luojie> 无聊 继续看书
<luobo> luojie: 什么书？
<luobo> luojie: 我今天工作也忙完了
<luojie> luobo: 计算机系统概论
<luobo> luojie: 黑皮的？
<luojie> luobo: 电子的 我不知道是不是黑皮 反正用的指令集是 LC3
<luobo> luojie: 好吧，你这么天天宅着都不找个对象，合适吗？
<luojie> luobo: 没找到而已
<luobo> luojie: 你爸妈不一脚把你踹出门啊
<luojie> luobo: 踹了刚好不用回来了
<luobo> luojie: 对自己好点，买点好的纸巾
<luojie> luobo: 错 要是真对自己好 就该买飞机杯
<luobo> luojie: 好吧
<onlylove1> 一群卢瑟，对自己好点就买实体娃娃！
<luojie> onlylove1: 那不如多赚点钱 夜夜做新郎好了
<onlylove1> luojie: 你那么玩，万一哪天police蜀黍不开心，就去捉你
<luojie> onlylove1: 你有钱到这种地步 是不用担心这个的 只要牢记 多动鸡巴 少动嘴巴 就可以了
<onlylove1> luojie: 嗯嗯，看来你很有经验，二代果然是二代，夜夜新郎还每天哭穷
<luobo> luojie: 做人要有底线，自己撸管可以，但是不能影响其他人啊
<luobo> luojie: 尤其是你的家人啊，你嫖娼是部队的
<luobo> 不对的
<onlylove1> luobo: 小心二代教育你小孩子才分对错
<luojie> onlylove1: 我夜夜跟我的左右二妃做新郎
<onlylove1> luojie: 强撸灰飞烟灭
<luojie> luobo: 我做人是有底线的 但不是你那个底线
<luobo> luojie: 是找鸡有底线吗？
<luobo> luojie: 还是其他的？
<onlylove1> luobo: 他只找鸡雏
<luojie> luobo: 这个我自己知道就行了
<luobo> luojie: 当然
<luojie> onlylove1: 你那宾馆天天换杯子不
<luojie> onlylove1: 被子
<onlylove1_> luojie: 我想换的时候会找人换
<luojie> onlylove1_: 要收费么
<onlylove1_> luojie: 不
<luojie> onlylove1_: 那还行
<onlylove1_> luojie: 想要天天换，请去连锁
<luojie> onlylove1_: 洗漱用品呢
<onlylove1_> luojie: 自备
<luojie> onlylove1_: 那看来吃饭也不提供了？
<onlylove1_> luojie: 你还想要什么，是不是还想免费大宝剑
<onlylove1> luojie: 花多少钱买多少服务的道理你懂不？
<luojie> onlylove1: 帝都有许多奇怕的企业 往往都有国有背景 比如我刚来帝都的时候 中午大家都是去附近一个机关食堂办的食堂 面向社会服务 但是价廉物美
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我就没说话 :       一座古庙住着三个和尚:一老两校      一天,三个和尚坐着念经。按佛门规定:念经要闭目,只许默诵经文,不许说话,以示虔诚。有个和尚实在闷得不行了,便偷偷睁开眼。突然看见天阴了,不由自主地说:"哦,要下雨了！ "另一个和尚推他一把:"不
<^k^>  ─> 许说话。"这时,老和尚哈哈大笑,得意地说:"还是你俩的道行浅呀！看,我就没说话。"
<onlylove1> luojie: 那是因为有规定
<onlylove1> luojie: 换句话说，计划经济
<onlylove1> luojie: 要是自由定价，你试试
<luojie> onlylove1: 这你就不懂了 是因为两条线的问题  他们食堂肯定用的材料是可以报销的 面向社会服务赚钱进自己腰包 你懂了不
<onlylove1> luojie: 我见过的，国有的，基本在赔钱，还想多赚钱？
<luojie> onlylove1: 那个叫外快 不是地面的
<onlylove1> luojie: 说难听点，自负盈亏那是好的
<luojie> onlylove1: 赔钱那是企业 赚钱是个人 两码事
<onlylove1> luojie: 哦，收支平衡，不是自负盈亏
<luojie> onlylove1: 你什么时候来魔都啊
<onlylove1> luojie: 不一定，也许不去
<luojie> 还是来了好
<onlylove1> luojie: 你又不包吃住
<onlylove1> 我去了也不见得有什么好
<onlylove1> 听说上海人都不待见外地人的
<luojie> onlylove1: 还好 没感觉有多不待见 帝都人是嘴巴上不说而已
<luojie> 魔都是机会公平 我喜欢
<onlylove1> 对你来说，哪里都公平
<luojie> 那不一样 我在帝都吸霾 将来得肺癌又不能报销治疗费用
<onlylove1> 简直呵呵了
<onlylove1> 我在帝都那么久，真没见几天霾，整天一群不知所谓的大呼小叫
<luojie> onlylove1: 那是你待久了 阈值提高了 我家里跟帝都对比还是强烈的
<yunfan> 没霾的时候确实不错
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 18:14 新年快乐 : 3.24天 
<onlylove> yunfan: 你没事假冒二代做啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有假冒 二代是 jiero
<yunfan> 我是逗 luobo
<onlylove> yunfan: 他有时候也用那个nick
<yunfan> 吃饭
<onlylove1_> 今天摸鱼到此为止，明天继续
<luobo> 逗我干啥
<luobo> 对我来说，有钱没钱一样
<luobo> 没有区别
<luobo> 唯一的区别就是带不带把
<luobo> 我的回家了，想想明天怎么回家
<luobo> 站票，妈的，回家就站废了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 相 爱 : "当我老的时候,你还会爱我吗?""为什么要等那么久呢?"
<yunfan> luobo 买个小板凳就解决了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • [新人求救]删除桌面回收站；gconf-editor选项  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475105 先看下桌面 强迫症不想要这两个图标，看了网上的教程，去找gconf-editor下的apps->nautilus->desktop 但是gconf-editor下面的apps中没有nautilus 怎么办.... zz: 小土地 — 2016-02-03 22:13
<Cley_> test emoji 🙃
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Openoffice database需要jre,始终无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475109 The following packages have unmet dependencies: openjdk-7-jre: Depends: openjdk-7-jre-headless (= 7u51-2.4.6-1ubuntu4) but 7u51-2.4.6-1ubuntu4 is to be installed Depends: libjpeg8 (>= 8c) but 8c-2ubuntu8 is to be install
<^k^>  ─> ed Depends: libpulse0 (>= 1:0.99.1) but 1:4.0-0ubuntu11.1 is to be installed zz: 动阵飞鸟 — 2016-02-04 0:23
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-04
<birdzhang> ...
<birdzhang> test
<ubrl> birdzhang:点点点. 09:40 新年快乐 : 2.60天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 对等要求 : 丈夫:"你什么时候才能烧得出像你妈妈那样一手好菜?"妻子；"很简单,等你挣的钱像我爸爸那样多的时候！ " 
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请问用nginx如何发布内网中网址跳转的网页  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475111 用nginx发布内网中的网页， 原来内网中的访问过程为：比如登陆网页后的登陆界面网址为：http://192.168.1.100/login，输入用户名和密码后，马上就跳转到http://192.168.1.101，这样的
<^k^>  ─> 情况，如何发布？谢谢！！！ zz: 菜鸟要飞 — 2016-02-04 10:31
<sulit> 我今天晚上就可以回家了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 想问问把home分区分那么大有用么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475112 本鸟是因为有个程序须在Linux下运行，根据老师要求腾出90G装了Linux系统，后来上网查怎么分区，分区时，/给了20G，/home给了60多G，后来发现home下都是电影音频啥的 但我估计不会听音
<onlylove1> 不会听音乐看电影，就不会做别的，难道要用root账号？
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点.  11:23
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • apt-get更新的hash sum mismatch错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475113 近期apt-get update会有很多条hash sum mismatch错误，各种方法不解后，挂上VPN后问题解决。 是否涉及国内源的安全问题？还有人有类似问题吗？ zz: butters stotch — 2016-02-04 11:25
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • apt-get更新的hash sum mismatch错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475114 近期apt-get update会有很多条hash sum mismatch错误，各种方法不解后，挂上VPN后问题解决。 是否涉及国内源的安全问题？还有人有类似问题吗？ zz: butters stotch — 2016-02-04 11:40
<zhenxi> 求教个问题，我用debootstrap装系统，卡在kernel的安装上了
<jackzhang1992> hi,anyone here,
<jackzhang1992> ?
<jackzhang1992> I am Jack from Shanghai
<jackzhang1992> 请问有人在这里吗？我是新手
<iMadper`> ...
<daf3707> ....
<onlylove> iMadper`: 你还没放假呢？
<jackzhang1992> 我想问一下将linux移植到嵌入式开发板相关的问题，我最近关注yocto项目，然而关于boot的流程以及linux 镜像image方面有些问题
<jackzhang1992> #ubuntu 主站话题太多了，所以想过来中文站咨询讨论一下
<daf3707> 不懂
<zhenxi> 求教个问题，我用debootstrap装系统，卡在kernel的安装上了
<jackzhang1992> zhenxi,debootstrao是具体用来做什么的工具呢？我昨天刚装过系统，用universal usb installer
<iMadper`> onlylove1: 美啊
<iMadper`> onlylove1: 没啊
<iMadper`> onlylove1: 你呢?
<zhenxi> 弄chroot的
<onlylove_> C02: 我也没，还要再摸几天鱼
<C02> onlylove1: 恩, 其实回家也没意思, 过年也没意思, 在公司挺好的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30599.html 吃桃子 : 天热吃桃子,一掰两半,先吃左手的却看到一虫子。 懒得用手就一大口咬下连桃带虫吐掉,剩下的一口解决。 边吃边看地上吐的,咽下后才反应过来－怎么没见吐掉的虫子！！！
<solvarr> Hello?
<test> tres
<Guest5114> test
<ubrl> Guest5114:点点点. 16:05 新年快乐 : 2.33天 
<Guest5114> 测试
<ubrl> Guest5114:点点点. 16:06 新年快乐 : 2.33天 
<Guest5114> macbook pro 装 ubuntu 容易吗
<Guest5114> 请问
<Guest5114> 急，在线等
<Guest5114> 是否这个问题好奇怪
<onlylove1> Guest5114: 这个问题网上一搜一大把，你可以挨个试验，谢谢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/9841.html 课桌文学  : 清华自古无娇娘残花败柳排成行纵有鸳鸯三两对也是野鸡配色狼 
<Guest5114> 从来没在mac上装过，怕搞砸，先问问
<Guest5114> 是否应该好好学习ios?
<Guest5114> ios 比ubuntu 好吗？
<C02> Guest5114: ios是给手机用的.
<C02> 和ios对应的是ubuntu-touch . 显然ios好用很多.
<C02> 和ubuntu对应的是mac os x, 显然ubuntu好用很多
<Guest5114> 是否os x 比ubuntu好？
<Guest5114> 我用imac2年，砸用砸不舒服
<Guest5114> 忍无可忍，换个公司，新单位上macbook pro
<Guest5114> 好讨厌
<C02> 我认识很多公司发mac然后自己带个别的笔记本装linux去上班的
<Guest5114> 跟老板说了，他还是买个mac
<Guest5114> 在macbook 装ubuntu, u 性能一样不
<onlylove1__> 求去发MAC的单位上班……虽然我不喜欢MAC
<Guest5114> 万一搞砸，又用不了mac可彩了。
<Guest5114> 真是要退休了
<Guest5114> 傻也不会
<Guest5114> 工资涨到七位数，电脑这家伙真累。只会ubuntu.你说炸办
<Guest5114> 最省心的办法，把自己家里的电脑搬到办公室
<onlylove> 7位数工资……
<onlylove> 有这么多钱直接买个新机器用就好了，来这文那些做啥
<onlylove> 我也想要7位数工资
<onlylove> 日元都可以
<onlylove> 不对……日元就真亏了
<onlylove> 算啦，还是想想下一份工作在哪吧
<onlylove__> C02: 是么，我没印象啊
<C02> onlylove1: administrator
<onlylove__> ……
<C02> onlylove1: 我还是记得住的.
<onlylove__> 没仔细看log……
<C02> onlylove1: 我下班了.
<C02> onlylove1: 公司都没几个人了
<onlylove__> 无所谓了，看他纠结ios就知道好不了哪去，不过人7位工资，诶
<onlylove__> 我还要继续等一小时
<C02> onlylove1: 这你也信啊?
<onlylove__> 有些事很难说的，很多人工资和能力不挂钩
<onlylove__> 或者说，和忽悠能力挂钩
<C02> 忽悠也是个能力啊
<C02> 能忽悠到钱也信噶
<C02> 也行啊
<jusss> onlylove 有卖定制键盘的没？
<jusss> onlylove 就是我要指定那个键在啥位置的，比如tab和alt互换 capslock和ctrl互换
<jusss> onlylove ping
<onlylove> jusss: 有，忘了谁做了，反正不便宜，不过你那个需求，估计要重新画板？反正你可以买无刻的嘛，然后交换下位置
<jusss> onlylove 无刻的能改keycode ?
<jusss> onlylove 我想要硬件位置改动的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jusss> test
<ubrl> jusss:点点点. 18:44 新年快乐 : 2.22天 
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 亲手造的一个轮子--jiptux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475116 这个论坛现在发个贴怎么这么麻烦，文章见 http://blog.csdn.net/cwll2009/article/details/50620763 zz: cwll — 2016-02-04 20:41
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 亲手造的一个轮子--jiptux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475118 这个论坛现在发个贴怎么这么麻烦，文章见 http://blog.csdn.net/cwll2009/article/details/50620763 zz: cwll — 2016-02-04 20:44
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 部分应用的菜单栏消失  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475119 使用默认的unity桌面没有这个现象，但是因在开启compiz的立体桌面后顶部的状态栏会挡住全屏的应用 所以现在用了cairo-dock(gnome)这个桌面，其它问题还没发现，就是有部分应用的菜单栏消失了，不知道要
<^k^>  ─> 怎么弄 zz: 烈焰火凤 — 2016-02-04 22:16
<biubiubiu> is anyone here?
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 15.10下个别软件只能从终端启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475120 背景：今天刚刚从kubuntu14.04重装到kubuntu15.10，然后安装一系列软件。在14.04时各软件使用正常，到15.10下大部分也正常。 问题：升级到15.10后，快盘和rstudio出现启动问题：在终端中可以
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这年头真皮的也褪色 : 一厚实非洲男子在赤道上工作,结识了同一工地上的一位美洲朋友,不久,这位美洲朋友回老家了。 一年后,当他们再次相遇,非洲男子一脸叹息地盯着美洲朋友:"我的上帝,这年头,真皮的也褪色啊！"
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助！ubuntu如何去掉启动过程打印在屏幕的log  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475124 如题，有办法设置取消启动过程把log显示到屏幕吗？ 麻烦知道的大侠指点下！谢谢！ zz: Knight_RUI — 2016-02-05 10:18
<onlylove_> 继续摸鱼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我要星星你给吗?老公的爆笑回答。 : 老公啊,我要星星你给吗?（女人心理都是想让老公说,给,我摘给你。） 可我老公说,不如你要点别的吧。钻戒,小点的,我可以买给你。星星我怎么摘啊?
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  13:58
<darkduke> å¹´29
<darkduke> 过年真没意思
 * mAdPeR|sLeEpInG 困
<onlylove1> 年后求工作，昨天发现，魔都的SA比帝都的滋润多了，职位还多
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 同求
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 你好好的求毛，我要被fire了
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 我现在这工作, 还不起房贷
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 你还有房，我连房都没
<stardiviner> 好久没有上来了。。。
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 再还不起房贷, 房子就是银行的了
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 然后我的首付就白费了
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 你说, 我找个新工作过分嘛?
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 卖了
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 不让卖.
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 政策房, 五年内不允许
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 那就坚持5年，再卖，再说了，政策房，银行不能收吧
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 政策房当然可以收了
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 政策房如果不能收, 银行凭什么给你抵押贷款?
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 我得想办法还得起这五年的房贷啊. 五年很长的.
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 所以我得换个工作.
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 不过分吧?
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 月供多少啊，贷款多久
<gfxmode> 贵频道有钱人真多
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 10年, 月供1w出头
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 10年……你够狠
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: ... ...
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: sigh...
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 现在这样, 只能找个工资高的工作了啊
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 20年不就变5000了么
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 不然会死人的.
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 呸
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 20年就变每月7000了.
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 你10年20年交一样多的利息?
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 不管怎么说，比我强
<onlylove1> 昨天看到红旗的测试才5K，简直丧病
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: ... ...
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 给你讲，昨天见完美的SA，15起，不过魔都玻璃渣，貌似20起？
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 反正总体上，魔都薪资高一点
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 20只是一狗而已啊
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 提问，你现在有一狗了么
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 如果你有一狗，你每月还上房贷，还剩半狗，不是么
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 根本就不够啊, 到手没多少
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 缴税之类的
<mAdPeR|sLeEpInG> onlylove1: 养老保险之类的
<onlylove1> mAdPeR|sLeEpInG: 那也比我连半狗都没好吧？
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点. 14:54 新年快乐 : 1.38天 
<onlylove1> 1.38……
<onlylove1> 除了全聚德，我实在想不出还能买点啥……算了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 离酒远点 : 妻:"你怎么用吸管喝酒呢?"夫:"是的！因为医生要我离酒远点儿。"
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox删除的VDI能否找回？？里面都是心血啊！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475127 VirtualBox删除虚拟机时，选删除所有文件，把后面附带的一个VDI硬盘给删除了，能否通过恢复VDI文件找回？？50G!! zz: hai1212 — 2016-02-05 15:36
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 新硬盘连接到Linux电脑会“嗒..嗒..嗒..”响好一阵子，随后停止  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475129 RT，好久之前就注意到这个现象。如果一块硬盘从没连接过这台电脑，初次连接并挂载后就会以0.5Hz的频率“嗒..嗒..嗒..”规律作响，仿佛在建立索引一般
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 当前用户的桌面设置无法保存，设置中的某些项不起作用，换一个账户又是好的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475131 请教大家一个问题～ 我的Ubuntu是14.04，今早笔记本突然断电～ 1. 重启后桌面背景不见了，变成了默认的，然后启动栏上的图标也不是我的了
<^k^>  ─> ，变成了默认的图标，并且我删除了不用的图标后，如果添加一个进入，又会恢复成默认 …
<jusss> happyaron: ubuntu 15.10的iso怎么不能挂载了。。。
<jusss> happyaron: wrong fs
<happyaron> jusss: 下载得有问题？
<stardiviner> 为什么freenode原来的6667端口连不上了？
<jusss> happyaron: 我的错，参数错误，而且win7的ultraiso还真的无法读取这个iso,只能读取到EFI目录
<happyaron> :)
<jusss> happyaron: 我现在打算在新买的平板上装个15.10试试
<jusss> happyaron: 显卡声卡貌似都不能正常工作，但是网卡能正常工作
<jusss> stardiviner: 你的ISP封了6667估计，我这电信就封了6667
<stardiviner> jusss: soga, 怪不得。
<jusss> happyaron: dd iso进u盘后，u盘还能正常挂载不？ 15.10
<stardiviner> jusss: 能啊
<jusss> stardiviner: 哦，我还以为dd之后会分成好几个区。都忘了
<jusss> 太长时间不装系统了
<stardiviner> jusss: 这次要装啥系统啊 ？
<jusss> stardiviner: win7 and ubuntu 15.10 desktop
<jusss> stardiviner: 我打算在我的平板上装个15.10试试
<stardiviner> jusss: 你在平板上刷？
<jusss> 目前网卡驱动正常，声卡显卡都不行
<stardiviner> 什么平板？
<stardiviner> 可以试试Kali Linux啊
<sgo11> apt-get update 总是出错。14.04 LTS. 错误信息：http://paste.ubuntu.com/14886435/ google了很久，试了很多方法，都无法解决这个问题。如果不是一个ppa也报错，我会完全怀疑是国内源出了问题。有用14.04，有用默认的cn.archive.ubuntu.com源，并且是64位系统的吗？你们现在可以使用apt-get update吗？谢谢。
<jusss> stardiviner: 一个普通的山寨版
<stardiviner> ....
<jusss> sgo11: 换kernel.org的源试试
<jusss> sgo11: 还有阿里和ustc的
<sgo11> jusss, 是源的问题吗？我刚才ping了下默认的源，貌似就是用的aliyun的。
<sgo11> 如果是默认源的问题，为啥ppa也报错？两个源同时出错的概率很低吧？
<jusss> sgo11: 我不知道你们ubuntu的lts和正常的源一不一样，你可以搜索下
<jusss> sgo11: 14.04 lts和14.04是否共用一个源？
<sgo11> jusss, 谢谢。肯定是一个源呀。本来就是一个版本。
<sgo11> 这里有人在用14.04 amd64的系统吗？ 并且是用的 cn.archive.ubuntu.com 默认的源。能不能帮忙运行下 apt-get update，我想知道是我一个人的问题，还是所有人都这样。谢谢。
<jusss> sgo11: 答案这么多https://www.baidu.com/s?wd=ubuntu%20hash%20sum%20mismatch&rsv_spt=1&rsv_iqid=0xf34fddc5001c0ed4&issp=1&f=8&rsv_bp=0&rsv_idx=2&ie=utf-8&tn=baiduhome_pg&rsv_enter=1&rsv_sug3=10&rsv_sug1=10&rsv_t=e74bMET19vutxtZhV%2FPamkWp8vCsmSf3GZICx7b3h%2BEVx9b4SzqQTWp997Hd4XIJ2UWn
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 百度一下，你就知道
<jusss> sgo11: 删掉缓存即可 I think
<sgo11> jusss, 这些多尝试了。没有用。
<sgo11> s/多/都/
<jusss> sgo11: 这里是archlinux-cn...没人用ubuntu的。。。 你可以去#ubuntu
<jusss> sgo11: 老外比较专业点，很快解决你的问题的， #ubuntu
<sgo11> jusss, 不是我眼瞎了吧。。。。我进的是 ubuntu-cn
<sgo11> jusss, 我已经在那里问了很久。没人回答。
<jusss> sgo11: 代理你也试过了？
<sgo11> jusss, 答案很多，我全部尝试了。没一个能解决问题。代理没试。我现在就尝试。
<jusss> sgo11: http://www.cnblogs.com/arrongao/archive/2012/12/15/Hash_Sum_mismatch_key.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu的软件源更新常见问题及解决 - 开心的阳 - 博客园
<jusss> "注：经过长时间的实践，这个解决方法不是万能的，最终解决方法还是FQ吧。"
<sgo11> jusss, 刚尝试了代理，问题依旧。
<jusss> sgo11: 那就爱莫能助了，貌似真的是源的问题，翻墙应该可以解决的
<sgo11> jusss, 已经翻墙了。问题依旧呀。就是没更换源。
<sgo11> 这里有人在用14.04 amd64的系统吗？ 并且是用的 cn.archive.ubuntu.com 默认的源。能不能帮忙运行下 apt-get update，我想知道是我一个人的问题，还是所有人都这样。谢谢。
<jusss> sgo11: 翻墙了你还不换源。。。换官方源呀
<jusss> 不说了，强烈建议删掉ubuntu,装archlinux
<sgo11> jusss, 因为翻墙不稳定，这边电信做的很决。所以，我不想永久尝试官方源。所以，我希望我这个问题可以解决。
<sgo11> jusss, 您现在在ubuntu-cn的频道里呀。。。
<sgo11> jusss, 非常感谢您的帮助。我现在就想知道，是否别人有这样的问题。还是我一人。谢谢您了。
<jusss> sgo11: 你也可以考虑下日本的源
<jusss> 比如jaist
<cyrushmh> 我debian 8.3 用 163 的源
<sgo11> jusss, 对不起这么晚回您，刚才去吃晚饭了。我老婆叫了我好几次了，我再不去，就该挨骂了。。。刚才我仔细看了下，发现设置terminal的proxy之后，用sudo apt-get update，并不顶用。实际并没有用代理。所以，后来直接sudo -s 进入了root用户，然后再export代理，再apt-get udpate。这样代理就起作用了。在使用了代理后，问题解决了。不知道这是为何。谢谢
<sgo11> 您的建议。
<sgo11> cyrushmh, 感谢您的建议。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何让系统启动时自动执行几条命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475132 系统为ubuntu 14.04 已经在/etc/rc.local中写入了几条命令，但是不惯用，请问： 1、若是全局情况应该在哪个配置文件里写 2、若是只针对当前用户应该在哪写 多谢 zz: azazazaz — 2016-02-
<^k^>  ─> 05 19:57
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • [八成不会有人回答的问题]过去我可以分别切换输入法和键盘布局，忘记从什么时候开始的，ubuntu下的键盘布局和输入法混在  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475134 以前可以随时切换输入法布局和键盘布局，比如我可以使用dvorka布局的拼音，也可以切
<^k^>  ─> 换到qwert布局输入拼音。 记得大概是在两年前，键盘布局和输入法的设置被混到一起了， …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • [已解决]过去我可以分别切换输入法和键盘布局，忘记从什么时候开始的，ubuntu下的键盘布局和输入法混在  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475134 以前可以随时切换输入法布局和键盘布局，比如我可以使用dvorka布局的拼音，也可以切换到qwert布局输入拼
<^k^>  ─> 音。 记得大概是在两年前，键盘布局和输入法的设置被混到一起了，如果我想使用默认 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 写一本Debian的使用手册吧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475138 讨论和使用Debian的人这么有限，很多事情菜鸟不清楚，高手又不爱说。我们这个论坛的人一起来搞一个手册吧，放在github上，供我们积累技术吧。有了这个手册，能够让更多的人快速上手Debian。曾
<^k^>  ─> 经看过一些此类的东西，觉得问题主要有： * 没有一个固定的更新源，内容陈旧。 * 缺少 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-06
<FiredBall-0x71> FREENODE IRC SERVER HAS BEEN TAKEN OVER BY 0x71 (xc) Our , TEAM LEAD IS FiredBall-0x71 , MAIN CHANNEL IN FREENODE IS ##Astara , ONLY FOR 0x71 WHICH IS THE MOST HIGH PRINCE AND IMMANUEL JESUS HIS ONLY TRUE SON
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • Cairo-dock右击退出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475140 如题，在Cairo-dock上点一下右键它自己就自动退出了，这是怎么回事？要更新到最新吗，PPA源是什么？ zz: aukomn — 2016-02-06 9:03
<Fired>  WELCOME TO ##ASTARA , HTTP://PEARLTREES.COM/PVPELITER OUR OFFICIAL WEBSITE ... . , THE MOST HIGH CHANNEL FOR HIS PRINCE AND SON ... .  HOW ARE YA ALL , I RELEASE ONE CLASSIFIED GAME FOR YOU ALL , HTTP://Us.runesofmagic.gameforge.com ... . , join ##Astara
<ubrl> Fired: ⇪ THE MOST HIGH BLOG , SKRAITO-0x71 (pvpeliter) | Pearltrees
<Fired> come join ##astara
<Fired> china
<Fired> hacker
<Fired> only 0x71 only
<Fired>  WELCOME TO ##ASTARA , HTTP://PEARLTREES.COM/PVPELITER OUR OFFICIAL WEBSITE ... . , THE MOST HIGH CHANNEL FOR HIS PRINCE AND SON ... .  HOW ARE YA ALL , I RELEASE ONE CLASSIFIED GAME FOR YOU ALL , HTTP://Us.runesofmagic.gameforge.com ... . , join ##Astara
<Fired> come join ##astara
<Fired> only 0x71 only
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nSiILCDLAACFybTQLLQAALrEwLzbuoAAIXh761.jpg 美术课上
<abraham> 还有人在不？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 可以使用命令行代理吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475141 要用youtube-dl这个脚本下载yooutueb视频，如何设置命令行代理下载？ 我用proxychains设置几次都没没成功啊 zz: 索马里的海盗 — 2016-02-06 12:41
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • marvell avastar 350N网卡驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475143 大家好，有个小问题想大家请教，相关情况如下： 我用surface pro装的ubuntu14.04和win10双系统，之前两个系统都用usb有线网卡 型号为RTL8153，一直上网正常。目前ubuntu无线上网有问题
<^k^>  ─> ，surface pro网卡为marvell avastar 350N ，可以连接wifi，正常上网大概一分钟，就死机，只能重 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<chenshaoju> 筒子们好！
<androirc> 可以问debian的问题吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2p9yIckIiAAEFzxMdqTUAALrOgNAgvoAAQXn664.jpg 精美绝伦的神奇树雕
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • [Debain中文论坛]上线，欢迎入驻  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475144 先上网址： http://www.debiancn.org/forums/ 发现国内并没有一个比较正式的Debian论坛，所以我计划了一段时间，基于phpBB开源论坛系统建了这个论坛。 草创之初，论坛人数不多。 诚心欢迎大家入驻
<^k^>  ─> ，希望Debain中文论坛能为大家的交流学习提供一席之地。 zz: Mithrandir — 2016-02-06 19:15
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Iceweasel的功耗占比很明显  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475145 每次启动Iceweasel（实际就是Firefox）时，cpu的温度马上会上去，关闭会马上掉下来。现在看，网页浏览器的功耗还是很大的。各位有没有这方面的体会，有没有功耗小一些的浏览网页的方式。 附图中
<^k^>  ─> 每次上升都是是打开网页的时段。 zz: yangdawei.hit — 2016-02-06 21:09
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<linuxuz3r_> can someone help
<linuxuz3r_> nvm
#ubuntu-cn 2016-02-07
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu 15.10 新装后无声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475148 测试有输出，但是无声音，具体信息如下，求大神 http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c03c6 ... 675ab2f5a4 zz: flymxwm — 2016-02-07 0:25
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 诚实的人 : 一位朋友问辛普顿多大年纪了,辛普顿答道:四十岁。 十年后,这位朋友又问辛普顿多大年纪了,辛普顿回答:四十岁。那人感到奇怪:怎么可能呢?十年前你就说过你四十岁了。 辛普顿答道:正人君子决不会因为时间而改变自己已经说过的话,你就是二十年以后再来问我
<^k^>  ─> ,我同样是这句话。
<stardiviner> 新年快乐
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • chromium的鼠标指针样式为什么和系统的不一样？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475149 在Firefox和其他界面的指针都是正常的，可一到Chromium下鼠标指针就变成系统默认的那套主题了，强迫症完全不能忍啊，Google也搜不到 zz: synthetic_ice — 2016-02-07 1:47
<rhuster> gong hei
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 帮助我将ubuntu安装在我的台式电脑上的人，有RMB感谢！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475150 看不到任何报错，U盘启动之后，我的台式电脑就是无法启动至系统安装界面来进行安装，但是这个U盘插在我别的电脑上就能正常进入系统安装界面进行安装
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 字符终端键盘映射  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475151 可以用xmodmap修改映射 xmodmap -e "keycode 94=backslash bar backslash bar" 但是这款电脑用桌面好卡，不想用桌面了。 在字符终端如何修改这个键的映射呢？ zz: haoyihuan — 2016-02-07 12:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 字符终端键盘映射  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475153 可以用xmodmap修改映射 xmodmap -e "keycode 94=backslash bar backslash bar" 但是这款电脑用桌面好卡，不想用桌面了。 在字符终端如何修改这个键的映射呢？ zz: haoyihuan — 2016-02-07 12:33
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 字符终端键盘映射  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475154 可以用xmodmap修改映射 xmodmap -e "keycode 94=backslash bar backslash bar" 但是这款电脑用桌面好卡，不想用桌面了。 在字符终端如何修改这个键的映射呢？ zz: haoyihuan — 2016-02-07 12:34
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 字符终端键盘映射  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475155 可以用xmodmap修改映射 xmodmap -e "keycode 94=backslash bar backslash bar" 但是这款电脑用桌面好卡，不想用桌面了。 在字符终端如何修改这个键的映射呢？ zz: haoyihuan — 2016-02-07 12:42
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点.  12:59
<darkduke> 過年了!!!
<darkduke> 都忙啥呢?
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • uefi:windows10+ubuntu15进不去ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475156 GNU GRUB version 2.0.2~beta2-20 ubuntu0.3 Minimal BASH-I like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completios. grub> ======================================
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • gnome-tweak-tool打不开了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475158 rt zz: synthetic_ice — 2016-02-07 14:17
<yunfan> hello all
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 我的笔记本被Kali Linux弄坏了！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475159 1. 我把8GB的U盘插入到Xubuntu 14.04.3的笔记本上，制作了一个可多启动的U盘（MultiUSB Drive） 里面放了一个xubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso和kali-linux-2016.1-amd64.iso 底下是grub.cfg的部分配置内容：
<^k^>  ─> Code: insmod part_msdos insmod part_gpt insmod ext2 insmod iso9660 insmod fat menuentry 'kali linux 2016.1 64-bit' …
<darkduke> 都忙這過年呢?
<darkduke> 都忙着過年呢?
<stardiviner> no no no
<stardiviner> 还有我这样的人在玩电脑呢
<darkduke> 我也在電腦前,....無聊啊
<darkduke> bored
<yunfan> 过什么年
<darkduke> ?
<yunfan> stardiviner: 你不是少数民族 不过年嘛
<stardiviner> yunfan: 我在大理，也过年，但是在青旅坐着。。。
<stardiviner> 玩电脑
<darkduke> 靠
<yunfan> stardiviner: 你是白族 过啥春节 你们不是有别的节日来着
<stardiviner> yunfan: 我是汉族，没回家。在外面玩耍
<yunfan> stardiviner: 那你家是哪里
<darkduke> 有志氣
<stardiviner> yunfan: 浙江
<yunfan> stardiviner: 好吧 浙江还不如来我这里玩呢
<stardiviner> 出来云南，这里不冷
<stardiviner> yunfan: 你哪儿呢？
<yunfan> stardiviner: 黄山
<stardiviner> yunfan: 好地方啊，但是这里也挺好的。不过最近几天都没啥太阳，冷死了
<yunfan> stardiviner: 好不好另外说 关键是近 隔壁就是杭州
<stardiviner> yunfan: 哈哈，杭州不好玩。我之前住在杭州朋友那里。
<stardiviner> yunfan: 黄山是真心不错
<yunfan> 这都是见怪不怪 我没觉得好
<stardiviner> 嗯，这么说，这里其实也是一回事儿。但是这里的环境真的很好。蓝天白云，艳阳天，
<yunfan> 那是因为你不是当地人 成天住那里
<yunfan> 你也说了 现在大理没啥太阳
<stardiviner> yunfan: 是啊，我就是来这里过冬的，但是没太阳，我也真是够了 。。。
<yunfan> stardiviner: 你可以去福建过冬  那里不冷 又有海 并且不像海南那样到处是人
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • grep如何返回已匹配串的起始位置(即相对文件头的偏移量)?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475160 grep如何返回已匹配串的起始位置(即相对文件头的偏移量)? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-07 16:40
<halenrain> wifi网络不稳定，怎么修啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<halenrain> 。
<elecitric_wave> hi
<ubrl> elecitric_wave:点点点.  01:50
<elecitric_wave> 有人看春节联欢晚会吗
<gebjgd> elecitric_wave, 没什么看的
<elecitric_wave> 今年的好难堪
<elecitric_wave> 看
<elecitric_wave> 没有劲爆的节目
<elecitric_wave> 好无聊啊 玩点什么好
<gebjgd> elecitric_wave, 美剧 steam
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 有什么适合讨论Debian的中文社区?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475164 有什么适合讨论Debian的中文社区? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-02-08 0:41
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oTiIII1mAABxhx7UmXkAALq-QMLgKoAAHGf804.jpg 闹钟今天也不开心啊
<IsoaSFlus> stduolc: 监控系统是指什么?
<stduolc> 就是类似zabbix什么的
<IsoaSFlus> stduolc: 这我就不太清楚了
<stduolc> IsoaSFlus 额，好吧，想了解下大家都在用什么工具
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • [下载] gmchess象棋游戏的补丁包：双击棋谱文件自动打开，不同格式棋谱显示不同的图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482611 [下载] gmchess象棋游戏的补丁包：双击棋谱文件自动打开，不同格式棋谱显示不同的图标 2017-1-30 包名： xiangqi-mimetypes.deb 下载地
<^k^>  ─> 址： https://sourceforge.net/projects/emacsl ... ok-themes/ Quote: TODO： 希望能把包里的文件添加到下 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最新消息 :     电视新闻播音员正在播报新闻...这时一张纸条送到他面前,他拿起纸条习惯性地说:"下面是本台刚刚收到的消息..."接着打开纸条读起来:"伙计,你的门牙上还有一块菠菜叶...."
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu server 安装完服务器后，加装了图形界面unity然后打开右上角的连接信息就出错了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482612 ubuntu server 安装完服务器后，加装了图形界面unity然后打开右上角的连接信息就出错了，提示：未找到合法的活动链接 用
<^k^>  ─> 了网上所说的方法： 首先编辑/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf，把里边的managed=false改成ma …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10081.html 田鸡妙答 : 鸡偶尔在田间小道上行走,碰到一只田鸡（青蛙别称）,问道:"你是什么?"答:"田鸡。"鸡大为惊诧,说:"凡是鸡身上都有羽毛,而你没有一片羽毛,怎可称为鸡?"田鸡答:"如果一定要有羽毛才可称之谓鸡,那么上海胡家宅的野鸡（
<^k^>  ─> 妓女的别称）,难道身上都有羽毛吗?"
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 16.04 SS能连接上ss-qt5，但没用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482621 如题，json文件是自己从网上下载到本地导入的，就是无法真正连接上，有类似问题吗，得到解决没？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whiskey — 2017-01-30 17:23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给多少钱 :     老师教育学生:"多少钱也出卖不了自己对亲人的爱,我给100美金,你能打你父母吗?"学生立即问:"我打我姐姐,你给多少钱?"
<stduolc> 有人吗？
<ubrl> stduolc:点点点.  21:14
<stduolc> 求帮助
<stduolc> 我的X11起不起来了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女人的自尊 : 两个好胜心强的女人在一座有喷水池的公园里碰上了。 一个说:"哎哟,听说你和罗伯特订婚了?罗伯特从前也向我求过婚呢。他没对你说吗?" "没有埃他只说过另一件事。他说他有一次遇到一个不知打哪儿来的混帐女人,追了他老半天他也没搭理。" 
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice插入number range时能否显示其名称  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482623 例如我在Name中定义了“第三章图”， 1.在点击插入后，正文中只显示了“1”，能否插入的最终效果为：“第三章图1” 2.在交叉引用中，点击插入也是一样，能否
<^k^>  ─> 插入的最终效果为：“第三章图1” 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnmy — 2017-01-30 22:24
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-31
<ismdeep> Hello
<ubrl> ismdeep:点点点.  09:35
<IsoaSFlus> stduolc: https://linux.cn/article-8161-1.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 使用 Ganglia 对 Linux 网格和集群服务器进行实时监控-系统运维|Linux.中国-开源社区
<IsoaSFlus> stduolc: 也许有你想要的?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请问这个怎么处理？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482624 看视频提示flash版本过低，但又不能升级，请教如何处理？我用的XUBUNTU4.04！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2017-01-31 10:13
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 请教win10和ubuntu双系统启动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482625 先装的win10，后装的ubuntu，现在是grub引导ubuntu和win10进入系统，如果我想变回win10来引导，有什么好办法，试过easyBCD，没有效果！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wendyguun — 2017-01-31 10:18
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 如何软件方式调节VGA的亮度?只是调节液晶透明度的那种也行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482626 如何软件方式调节VGA的亮度?只是调节液晶透明度的那种也行 显示器在窗户旁边,不想频繁的按动显示器按键 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-01-31 12:18
<IsoaSFlus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/P3JPhMkT/out.gif
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/gif
<stduolc> 怎么没人说话？
<stduolc> 这里不是水群么？
<IsoaSFlus> stduolc: 谁说是水群
<IsoaSFlus> 要水群去#linuxba
<stduolc> 哦，谢谢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1507.html 等一分钟 : 丈夫不耐烦的问: 你到底还要装扮多久啊?妻子不甘示弱的说: 我不是告诉你好几次再等一分钟吗? 
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 有无配置文件可以达到像xrandr命令的效果?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482628 有无配置文件可以达到像xrandr命令的效果? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-01-31 14:38
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • xrandr的brightness设置和显示的数值不同?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482629 xrandr的brightness设置和显示的数值不同? Code: $xrandr --output VGA1 --brightness .85 $xrandr --verbose |grep -i brightness    Brightness: 0.84 $ 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-01-31 14:49
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 哪个视频播放器能扩大音量比如200%  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482630 哪个视频播放器能扩大音量比如200% 统计信息: 发表于 由 yunbinghai — 2017-01-31 15:28
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • Linux下查英汉(汉英)词典时你们用什么网站?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482631 Linux下查英汉(汉英)词典时你们用什么网站? 本人一直是用百度翻译,但不知从什么时候开始百度翻译时不时的要等很长时间才能出结果 其实我用百度翻译也就是随便用的,没发现它有什
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win10与ubuntu双系统 如何用bootmgr引导呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482632 如题，现在使用grub引导的，怎么改成bootmgr？有教程吗？求教！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wendyguun — 2017-01-31 17:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 在Ubuntu 16.04上清理系统（和Bleachbit safe）的好方法是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482633 What's the good way to clean up the system (and is Bleachbit safe) on Ubuntu 16.04? 参照 http://askubuntu.com/questions/657091/w ... -ubuntu-14 Quote: It has a "janitor" option where you can
<^k^>  ─> clear caches files, delete old kernels, delete orphaned .debs and more like that. But what gets removed tends to be …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/2080.html 防范措施 :      有人把报上登的一则新闻剪下来。那段新闻讲上个男子因为太太常常搜查他的口袋而离婚。"你剪这段新闻干什么?"有人问他。    "放在口袋里。"他答道。 
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox有无扩展可以自动保存网页,以后浏览相同URL时就访问本地保存的版本?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482634 `Firefox有无扩展可以自动保存网页,以后浏览相同URL时就访问本地保存的版本? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-01-31 20:32
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • apt-mirror 同步源后，再次同步不更新问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482635 第一次使用 apt-mirror 同步了官方源，没有问题！ 第二次运行 apt-mirror 的时候，总是显示有多少 （例如图中 5.7 GiB）将要被下载。 运行完毕一次后，再次重复运行，还总是这么
<^k^>  ─> 多要下载，也就是说更新下载的时候实际上就没有下载。 这个问题怎么解？ 附 mirror.list …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • "policeman"和"ublock origin"有什么区别?为何这两个要一起用?难道后者无法取代前者吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482636 "policeman"和"ublock origin"有什么区别?为何这两个要一起用?难道后者无法取代前者吗? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... e/?src=api Code: i combine
<^k^>  ─> this addon together with - ublock origin - policeman - decentraleyes for quickest browsing experience 统计信息: …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-01
<root_____> who
<cwl> who
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35006.html 人生就是这么矛盾 : 小时候盼着长大,觉得长大后就会什么都不害怕了,结果……长大了。 却怀念小时候,至少害怕的时候可以找依靠,而长大后却只能假装坚强。
<listknow> hello
<ubrl> listknow:点点点.  11:40
<listknow> :-D
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 如何在ubuntu16.10下匹配苹果Magic Keyboard  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482637 我拿来mac本上用的Magic Keyboard，想用在ubuntu上，匹配的时候出现错误 Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed bluez是5.41版本。 查询了很多网上的相关问题，一直解决不
<IsoaSFlus> listknow: hello
<listknow> kali linux中文的频道是什么有人知道吗？
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • CCTV插件通过签名  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482638 想看CCTV，可是插件没通过签名，给大家分享下一个签名版。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiejohn — 2017-02-01 12:29
<achok3> whois
<achok3> hello
<ubrl> achok3:点点点.  13:58
<achok3> 哈哈
<achok3> 怎么没人说话
<achok3> whois ubrl
<IsoaSFlus> achok3: 机器人
<achok3> whois IsaSflus
<achok3> 在来个机器人。。。
<IsoaSFlus> achok3: 我的天你不会用tab吗
<IsoaSFlus> 把我的id写得惨不忍睹
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 弦外之音 : 政论家到他女儿就读的学校演讲,受到学生的几次热烈鼓掌。回到家后,他得意地对女儿说,:"爸爸演讲,得到你们同学那么多掌声,你该感到很骄傲吧！ "女儿说:"告诉你一个秘密,每次我们同学鼓掌鼓得特别有劲,就是希望那个演讲的人快点结束。"
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell 变量删除后缀问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482639 两个百分号不是最长匹配吗？怎么也只能删掉一个帽号？ 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2017-02-01 15:04
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • bc 十六进制只认大写  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482640 只认大写，不认小写 1.png 不得不加一行，感觉好委屈 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2017-02-01 15:18
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 求助……Ubuntu16.04的Firefox里面打不开pdf之类的文档，显示flash插件已崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482641 firefox的flash插件崩溃，网上说更新就行，但是更新了并且显示最新版本了，还是不行，求助大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 lintingting — 20
<^k^>  ─> 17-02-01 16:44
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这是哪啊 : 下午去学校,中午没睡好所以到了学校还是昏沉沉的,结果上楼梯的时候滚下来了,滚着滚着也不知道滚到了几楼,好不容易停下来了我才爬起来,看见旁边一MM做惊恐状,我本来想问问她这是几楼,脱口就说"这是哪埃" MM说:"地球……"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 为什么vm-tool每次重启后都不起作用了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482642 用虚拟机VMware12跑yakkety，手动安装了vmtools，能与主机共享磁盘，但是每次重启后/mnt/hgfs/都会失效，为什么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhinolt — 2017-02-01 19:42
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 重定向的可读性  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482643 我只是想要可读性好一点，还有就是方便修改，所以想把数字换成字符串，结果…… 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2017-02-01 20:48
<knownbad> gebjgd:
<knownbad> gebjgd: 香肠好。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 说好的16.04.2呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482644 没有看到 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2017-02-02 6:39
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1289.html 互敬互爱 :     岳父母结婚叁十年,互敬互爱,从不吵架,为此我结婚时特地去请教岳父大人。岳父说:"我结婚时我岳父就告诉我:＂不要批评你太太的缺点或怪她做错事,要知道,就是因为她有缺点,有时做错事,才没有找到更理想的丈夫
<^k^>  ─> 。″你要记住这句话。" 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给妈打电话 :     寝室刚装上电话没几天,室友们就商议给对面的女生打电话,并决定由小王出马。小王提起话筒,拨通了对面的电话:"喂,找哪位?"声音是多么的甜美,八成是靓妹,"我是,我。。。"正当小王回答时,一束耀眼的白光向我们照过来,原来是寝室管理员刘师傅
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 16.04中如何使用fg759啊，跪求  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482645 16.04中如何使用fg759啊，跪求已 装wine 但是不能运行 统计信息: 发表于 由 yunbinghai — 2017-02-02 10:46
<czgdcndec01> 喂，在吗
<IsoaSFlus> czgdcndec01: 不在
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu16.04命令明明放在主目录usr/bin /bin都放了就是找不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482646 前天刚装的16.04,就弄了个root登陆，想改手机的system.img,下了simg2img可执行文件，主目录放一个，usr/bin和/bin都放了，chmod 777，可就是找不到文件，这是
<^k^>  ─> 怎么回事. 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenandjun — 2017-02-02 13:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 传说中的铁扇公主吗 : 俺:请问您是传说中的铁扇公主吗? 女:公子何出此言? 俺:因为…因为…因为俺觉得您的长相只有牛魔王才能配得上您！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 四大傻 : 三讲提意见的； 喝酒不会劝的； 打牌不知欠的； 泡小姐递名片的。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8696.html 以借对借 : 邻居匹克屡次叫小孩来伏特家借醋,今天又来了:"我家晚上吃蟹,借点儿醋好吗?"于是,伏特也吩咐小儿子到匹克家借东西:"今天我家要吃醋,请借一些螃蟹好吗?"
<atny> hi
<ubrl> atny:点点点.  21:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • The dialog and menu blinking in ubuntu 14.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482647 https://i.stack.imgur.com/I9XAR.gif HELLO, I met this question when I finished the installed of Ubuntu 14.04 on jetson jk1 board. The menu of windows and the dialog change their size automatically, and the menu even hide and
<^k^>  ─> show automatically. Meanwhile, the mouse blinking. I have reinstalled the system and remove the indicator-desktop pac …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-03
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 神翻译！给跪 : 怎样把这句话翻译的高贵优雅有内涵 "Hey,buddy! If you have something to say,then say! If you have nothing to say,then go！" 正确答案:"众爱卿,有事启奏,无事退朝"
<iMadper> liuxg: 大佬, 玩过amazon的alexa嘛?
<liuxg>  iMadper 看别人玩过．．有一些教程啊
<liuxg> iMadper, 我没有那个输入设备，不过网站有一个可以帮你测试
<liuxg> iMadper, 你现在越来越高深啊
<iMadper> liuxg: 网站可以帮我测试自己写的alexa skill嘛?
<iMadper> liuxg: 好啊好啊.
<liuxg> 应该有一个网站，你找一找．主要就是为了没有那个设备而设计的
<iMadper> liuxg: 哦哦, 那个啊, 那个我有. alexa-web
<liuxg> 恩，你可以测试的
<iMadper> liuxg: 现在问题是, 我要给alexa添加一个skill... 这好烦
<liuxg> 你找找看，有教程教你怎么做啊．虽然不是很直接：）
<iMadper> liuxg: 昂. 好的
 * iMadper 要给alexa开发一个8开彩虹猫的功能   cc yuning 
<yuning> iMadper, 这是要命的, 慎重啊
<iMadper> yuning: "Hey alexa, play the nyan cat."  "Hey alexa, add two more cats plz."
<iMadper> "hey alexa, stop!"
<yuning> hey alexa, kill me
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何将数据文件和参数文件导入可执行文件中运行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482649 removeroutliers为可执行文件（x-executable），用于剔除数据中的粗差，输入的参数较多，需要放入一个txt中，将数据文件的路径已经写入到参数文件中，那如何将参数文件导入到可
<^k^>  ─> 执行文件中运行呢？私以为应该是一句命令就能搞定的事…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 a9823 …
<harajuku> iMadper: yuning roylez yoooo
<yuning> harajuku, yoooo
<roylez> harajuku: 渣渣
<harajuku> roylez: 你个渣渣
<harajuku> yuning: 什么时候上班啊?
<roylez> harajuku: 要ss么？买我哒
<yuning> harajuku, 快了, 13号
<harajuku> roylez: 我自己有搬瓦工, linode里小一百美元, EC2的instance随便用, 你跟我说买ss???
<harajuku> roylez: 啥时候来北京sprint?
<iMadper> harajuku: 早.
<harajuku> iMadper: 乖
<iMadper> harajuku: 啥时候分钱啊?
<harajuku> iMadper: 应该是三个月后的那个pay day
<iMadper> harajuku: 据说6个月的试用期?
 * harajuku 上班第一天摸鱼很开心
 * iMadper 痛心疾首
<harajuku> iMadper: 是的, 但是不影响分钱, 好像
<iMadper> harajuku: 么么哒
<iMadper> harajuku: (づ￣ 3￣)づ
<iMadper> yuning: (づ￣ 3￣)づ
<harajuku> iMadper: ლ(°◕‵ƹ′◕ლ)
<harajuku> yuning: ლ(°◕‵ƹ′◕ლ)
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: (づ￣ 3￣)づ
 * yuning 看着你们这些人贩子炫耀
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我擦你在啊
<iMadper> ""<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 我擦你""    <---    啥??? 发生了什么???
<iMadper> yuning: 你过去了之后, 可是要当心啊... ^^
<iMadper> yuning: 诸事小心
<yuning> iMadper, 我先买他一箱肥皂应该就安全了
<iMadper> yunfan: 我建议你买个大喇叭, 功放八开nyan cat.
<iMadper> yuning: ^^
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 前三个字母都一样真是要命了...
<yuning> iMadper, 我还想转正呢, 不要坑我
<iMadper> yuning: 转正之后第一天!
<yuning> iMadper, 那时候估计二娃都快生了, 可折腾不起
<iMadper> yunfan: hmmm, 也对.
 * iMadper 是个穷光蛋, 第一个孩子都还生不起呢....
<iMadper> 仰望土豪
<yuning> iMadper, 有两套房子的人少来哭穷
<iMadper> yuning: 我没两套房子啊.
<harajuku> iMadper: 真人生淫家
<yuning> harajuku, 老牛吃嫩草的少说别人淫家
<iMadper> harajuku, 老牛吃嫩草的少说别人淫家
<iMadper> harajuku: 你看看 MangHuoEr 比你小几岁!
<iMadper> harajuku: 你也下的去瘦!
<iMadper> 手
<iMadper> yuning: ^^ 你也是这个意思把?
<yuning> iMadper, 当然 LOL
<iMadper> 怎么 MangHuoEr 今天这么安静....
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你们的列车安全抵达了吧?
<violetzijing> iMadper, ???
<yuning> iMadper, 他在背单词
<iMadper> yuning: 哦哦, 对对.
<yuning> violetzijing, 老司机快发车
<violetzijing> yuning, 看了个后宫片，智商都掉没了
<iMadper> violetzijing, 老司机快发车
<yuning> violetzijing, 哪个?
<violetzijing> yuning, absolute soul
<iMadper> violetzijing: 你再不发车, 我就该发灵车了.
<violetzijing> 绝对双刃
<iMadper> yuning: 推荐你老婆看, 潜行狙击
 * violetzijing 只要看韩剧或者后宫片，智商嗖嗖掉
<iMadper> violetzijing: 但是韩国电影还可以的
<violetzijing> iMadper, 还是得好好挑
<iMadper> violetzijing: 恩.
<yuning> violetzijing, 没看过, 连片名都没听说过, 难道我终于脱宅了?
<iMadper> violetzijing: 来看tvb吧.
<iMadper> violetzijing: 看了tvb就不觉得别的电视剧掉智商了
<harajuku> 0_0
<iMadper> yuning: 没有. 只是宅经过这么多年的发展, 已经高度细化了.
<violetzijing> yuning, 其实并不好看，我是本着看后宫片的心情看的
<iMadper> yuning: 在宅里面, 隔行如隔山啊
<violetzijing> yuning, 男主是一如既往的X无能，看得我好尴尬
<yuning> violetzijing, 看后宫片我推荐寒蝉鸣泣之时, 超治愈
<violetzijing> (´・ω・｀)
<violetzijing> yuning, 。。。。。
<yuning> violetzijing, 还有 school days :)
<harajuku> 昨天陪着看乘胜狙击来着...
<violetzijing> yuning, 老实说，作为一个长脸的人，我还真的有兴趣看学园帅哥（
<violetzijing> https://blog.files.qoo-app.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/16060304071181.png
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ image/png
<violetzijing> hmm
<iMadper> harajuku: 这什么鬼?
<iMadper> harajuku: 也是狙击系列?
<iMadper> harajuku: 比学警狙击早还是晚?
<harajuku> iMadper: tvb 2017新剧
<harajuku> 别问我, 我没看懂
<yuning> violetzijing, 那个我看了几集, 还挺有意思的. 其实与他同一季的 <我太受欢迎了该怎么办> 更好看
<violetzijing> yuning, lol
<iMadper> harajuku: 还是谢天华?
<harajuku> iMadper: 我不知道
<violetzijing> yuning, 我打算周末看白学了
<iMadper> harajuku: 好的....
<violetzijing> yuning, 岂能不看 lol
<harajuku> yuning: 想不到你是这样的...
<yuning> violetzijing, 白学? 哪个
<iMadper> yuning: 你竟然不知道白学...........
<violetzijing> yuning, 白色相簿动画化了
<violetzijing> yuning, B 站正版
<yuning> harajuku, 来来来, 给你推荐 <男子高中生的日常>
<harajuku> yuning: 这个看过了
<yuning> violetzijing, 那个不是多年前就有了么?
<harajuku> yuning: 文学少女啥的
<yuning> harajuku, 今天的风儿甚是喧嚣啊
<violetzijing> yuning, 咦，那难道是刚搞的正版？我看有认识的人跟我说来着
<iMadper> harajuku: 在哪儿看的啊? youku上都没呢啊
<yuning> harajuku, 那给你推荐 <kill me baby>
<yuning> violetzijing, 或者是二期?
<harajuku> iMadper: 很久之前 应该是ab站
<iMadper> harajuku: 乘胜狙击 ? ab站?
<iMadper> 好的....
<violetzijing> yuning, 大约，我周末确认一发
 * harajuku 去年只看了 食戟之灵 和 一拳超人
<iMadper> <harajuku> 昨天陪着看乘胜狙击来着...    <----     你不是昨天才看的????
 * harajuku 跟不上你们的思路
<harajuku> i
<violetzijing> 我也看了。。。
<yuning> harajuku, 你的口味太大众化
<harajuku> iMadper: 哦 那个, 电视盒子看的
<iMadper> harajuku: 好的.
<harajuku> iMadper: 腾讯视频的角标
<iMadper> harajuku: (づ￣ 3￣)づ
 * violetzijing 过年还看了重装武器
 * violetzijing 爱新景里美 ♥
<yuning> violetzijing, 那去看黄段子学生会啊
<violetzijing> yuning, 我都看完啦
 * harajuku 还是C社比较好玩
<violetzijing> 黄段子学生会里的新闻部长是新井里美配的，好喜欢♥
<yuning> violetzijing, 除了学生会和炮姐, 其他新井里美配过的我只记得爱杀宝贝, 里面所有的背景音效都是她
<violetzijing> yuning, 真是很喜欢这种有特点的声音啊
 * harajuku 求推荐好玩的, 风景好的, 发达国家 的旅游目的地
 * violetzijing 就对钉宫大妈不感冒，虽然很萝莉
<yuning> violetzijing, 我比较喜欢破音姬的佐仓大法的
<yuning> violetzijing, 钉宫的神乐多有特色
<violetzijing> yuning, 破音姬 2333
<violetzijing> yuning, 话说我看了很久才分辨出来神乐是钉宫配的
<yuning> violetzijing, 和佐仓大法, 打错了
<yuning> violetzijing, 神乐还是很好辩论的, 我以前看过一部叫做<隐之王>的, 那个才是完全无法辨识
<violetzijing> harajuku, 我向很多人推荐了捷克，虽然不是很发达，但是胜在毛有穆斯林（但是有吉普塞人。。。
<violetzijing> yuning, 没看过lol
<harajuku> violetzijing: 谢谢, 现在确实不考虑有穆斯林的或者老少边穷的地方
<harajuku> 不够闹心的
<yuning> violetzijing, 不好看. 钉宫就该乘乘配萝莉, 配少年什么的弱爆啦
<violetzijing> yuning, 是啊是啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 等下个冬天去芬兰看极光呗.
<yuning> harajuku, 不考虑穆斯林的话可是有点难啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 住玻璃房
<iMadper> harajuku: 还可以做驯鹿拉的雪橇
<harajuku> yuning: 希腊, 夏威夷也是备选
<harajuku> iMadper: 太冷了吧...
 * harajuku 其实想说 太贵了吧
<violetzijing> 捷克是拒绝穆斯林入境的，比较传统
<harajuku> iMadper: 贵司常去的匈牙利 马耳他不知道怎么样
<iMadper> harajuku: 等我过几天从匈牙利回来告诉你
<violetzijing> iMadper: 贵司常去的匈牙利 马耳他不知道怎么样
<harajuku> iMadper: 我曹, 你又出去玩
<violetzijing> iMadper: 我曹, 你又出去玩
<iMadper> harajuku: http://y.zdmimg.com/201610/21/5809f0ddb5c047130.jpg_e600.jpg   芬兰的房子看极光很好啊.
<iMadper> harajuku: 去年哪儿都没去啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 今年还是托linaro的福, 才能去参加linaro connect
<harajuku> iMadper: 我在的时候出远门就是美国, 还特么大暴雪, 疯了
<harajuku> iMadper: 羡慕你
<iMadper> harajuku: 扯淡, 你明明还去了德国, 还去了河南
<violetzijing> 闪人
<harajuku> iMadper: 哦 好像是
<iMadper> harajuku: 我是不想去啊, 去了还得上台做演示... 妈了个鸡
<iMadper> harajuku: 如果有的选, 我宁可不去啊
<iMadper> harajuku: 你不是还跟白胖萌面基了吗.... gebjgd
<harajuku> iMadper: 那是在杜塞尔多夫
<iMadper> harajuku: 匈牙利没啥好玩的吧. 周边国家也不咋地...
 * harajuku 啊 还是C社比较好玩
<iMadper> harajuku: 那你回来啊
<iMadper> 呵呵
<iMadper> 口可口可
 * harajuku 我念两句诗
 * harajuku 曾经沧海难为水
 * harajuku 除却巫山不是云
<iMadper> harajuku: 除却斩斩不是妹子
 * harajuku C社真好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 湖北男子与城管 : 前日,湖北一男子吃早餐时恰逢城 管执法,便上前理论,反被十余名城 管队员群殴。从监控视频可见,几名群众上前劝阻,也被城 管队员推搡。"就说了句'你们怎么能跟土匪一样',可能这句话惹怒了他们。"其妻如是说。 PS:这话咋说的,怎么能跟土匪一样
<^k^>  ─> ?,本来就是土匪嘛！同意的点个左。
<IsoaSFlus> 水了这么多，看来大人都开学了吗
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu自带的截图工具是什么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482651 Ubuntu自带的截图工具是什么啊？按prscrn键可以直接截图的，挺好用的，现在换archlinux了，想安装lubuntu的截图工具。知道的说一下哦 统计信息: 发表于 由 omaidb — 2017-02-03 19:12
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 最近发生了大概两次数据备份的故障  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482652 从Gitlab误删除数据库想到的 《炉石传说》双数据库故障 被迫回档 统计信息: 发表于 由 onlylove — 2017-02-03 19:26
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 交叉引用等形成的域代码如何去掉形成正常的文本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482653 这样在把图、表等转转移到其他地方不会提示找不到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnmy — 2017-02-03 19:41
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 两个目录结构类似，但是里面源文件不同，如何合并？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482660 我有一个java项目 其中有一些源码被抽取出来打包成jar了 我反编译这些源码出来 目录结构如下 Code: inxedu     └── os         └── common             ├── a
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 其实我并不凶 : 狮子:我爱龇牙咧嘴,这不是在炫耀恐怖,而是警告你不要扰我吃饭。
<Relaed_> 各位都上班了没有
<Relaed_> ; )
<IsoaSFlus> 没有
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rjKIUdoQAAEvf0O5d_oAALrIwMdXRcAAS-X089.jpg 传说中的坑爹三明治！！！来一个么亲！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 备份，/porc/kcore  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482661 开始备份时已经设置了不包括/porc,但在备份时怎么还是在备份/porc,并且备份卡在了kcore这个文件上，无法完成备份。让人头疼啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gongcl529 — 2017-02-04 12:03
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Impress中的表格排版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482662 当我从Calc中复制表格到Impress中时，表格的字体会变成很大的字体，并且调整字体并不简便，当我把字体调整好后，还要再重新调整行高。 我没有找到哪里可以一次性调整 整个表格中所
<^k^>  ─> 有行的行高，总是一行一行的调整，很是麻烦。 有没有什么好的办法？ 统计信息: 发表 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 要茶水 : 在快车车厢里,一乘客对女乘务员说:"请您再给我送一杯茶来,小姐。" "先生,在离到站只有一刻钟这段时间里,您已经要了10杯茶水了,您怎么能喝得下这么多水呢?" "不是我要喝水,是因为我卧辅上的毛毯烧着了。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04升级后出现GPG 错误，提示至少发现一个无效的签名  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482664 升级到16.04后无法更新，更新时提示仓库没有数字签名，并至少发现一个无效的签名，更换软件源后仍然无效，偶而搜索到论坛中的贴子 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/
<^k^>  ─> viewtopic.php?f=77&t=481622 找到解决办法，现分享如下： 错误内容如下： Code: 正在读取软件包 …
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • LMAE  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482665 统计信息: 发表于 由 torachiyo — 2017-02-04 17:23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 几则雷人小笑话 : 一个年轻的爸爸要去便利商店买奶嘴,因为他记得奶嘴是和安全套放在一起的,所以他一进门就不自觉的问:"请问安全套摆在哪儿?"店员在众人诧异的眼光下忍住笑告诉他,他虽然发现自己失言,却仍没事般地去拿,他想"反正待会就可以澄清了"不料等他拿者几个
<^k^>  ─> 奶嘴摆到柜台上要算帐时,旁边的人群却轰地一声大笑起来……
<floating_rain> Ubuntu 16.04时间显示有bug
<floating_rain> 开启年月日显示之后状态栏有两个月
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • sopcast网络电视频道列表（定期更新，显示隐藏频道）请加精至顶  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482667 sopcast电视频道列表 本人从2008年开始一直用LINUX系统，属于比较另类的那种。先后用过红旗、ubuntu、debian等分支。不过要看网络电视只有SOPCAST网络电视是最好
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 写iptables限制外部访问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482668 仅仅允许本机访问 58.83.238.20 ， /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -s 58.83.238.20 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT 这句话允许本机访问 58.83.238.20 ，如何再写一条，禁止它访问其他网站？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whaha — 2017-02-04 21:
<^k^>  ─> 44
#ubuntu-cn 2017-02-05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.10 版本下使用Apple Magic Mouse 2 的multitouch问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482669 新入手Magic Mouse 2一枚，蓝牙连接后可正常使用。可是multitouch却不能使用，上网搜索，说是用python-pymt解决。可惜python-pymt只提供了ubuntu 14.04版本的，pymt的
<^k^>  ─> 官网也404失踪了。大家有什么解决办法吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 Aoran — 2017-02-04 23:26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 开机停留在 /dev/sda6: clean,226216/7651328 files,...  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482671 之前删除了libpng相关的共享库和静态库，现在开机停留在/dev/sda6:clean这，重新安装libpng库后还是这样，这怎样解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylw — 2017-02-05 9:04
<uuu> hello
<ubrl> uuu:点点点.  12:30
<uuu> 吃饭了没啊
<uuu> 有什么好用的软件推荐下 在
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 帮她掀上去了...... : 一男士红肿着双眼来上班,同事问:"怎么了?" "昨天我在街上走,一个小姐的裙子被风吹起来了,我好心帮她拉下来,她竟给我左眼一拳！ " "那右眼呢?" "我以为她不喜欢把裙子拉下来,就又帮她掀上去了。"
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 可携带版的 LibreOffice 5.3.0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482672 LibreOffice 5.3.0刚刚出来，我们做了一个可携带版（portable version），放在百度云里： https://pan.baidu.com/s/1i5LqAUT 解压缩后，到 Code: LibO.portable/opt/libreoffice5.3/program/ 这个档案夹，执行
<^k^>  ─> ./swriter 这个档案即可。 註： 1. 这个可携带版与系统里已有的版本使用不同的结构档，不 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 软件要求的强制依赖应该安装在什么位置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482673 我在位置Home中按网站https://github.com/srsLTE/srsUE上的步骤安装srsUE，不成功，显示有三个库没有发现。 回过头看网站发现有三个强制依赖 srsLTE,Boost和PolarSSL, 然后我将s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rPGIeTrzAACT6gwJohYAALrHwKveNEAAJQC704.jpg 这个打火机也太拉风了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 【求助】无法打开.sh文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482674 我是新手，想打开一个.sh的文件来运行游戏。尝试用终端操作，但总是提示权限不足，操作过程如图。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jry — 2017-02-05 19:51
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何正确统计流量？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482675 我想在关机前，将本次上网的流量统计数据写入一个log 文件。 iptables已经设置好。 sudo iptables -L Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target prot opt source destination ACCEPT tcp -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:http sudo vim /etc/systemd/system/grap
<^k^>  ─> hical.target.wants/Ktraffic.service[Unit]Description=Record net traffic[Service]Type=oneshotExecStart=/bin/bash /etc/ …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 将自己击毙 : 队长对刚分来的小王说:"干刑警这一行其实最大的敌人就是你自己！" 小王一听嗖地拔出手枪嘭地一声敏捷地将自己击毙。
<^k^> 新  Mint • 磁盘使用率分析器也停止  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482677 参照 http://qiita.com/yahihi/items/351018be17585f28926b Code: ~ $ df -h Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on udev            986M  4.0K  986M   1% /dev tmpfs           201M  1.4M  199M   1% /run /dev/sda1        35G   19G   
<^k^>  ─> 15G  56% / none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup none            5.0M     0  5 …
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • Linux Mint Arch Edition 2017-2 (GTK3 3.22)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482678 XFCE X86_64 添加新指令替代安裝移除套件 $ inst xxx = $ sudo pacman -S xxx / sudo pacman -U xxx.pkg.tar.xz / sudo pacman -U http://xxx.xxx.pkg.tar.xz $ del xxx = $ sudo pacman -Rs xxx $ del = sudo pacman -Sc $ upd = $ sudo pacman -Sy $ aur
<^k^>  ─> = $ yaourt kernel: 4.9.6-1-ARCH (Jan 26 09:22:26 CET 2017) Live 密碼: 0000 MDM顯示管理器 Mint-X GTK3 主題與 …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-29
<manjaroi3> hello
<ubrl> manjaroi3:点点点.  18:55
<manjaroi3> 有人吗
<ubrl> manjaroi3:点点点.  18:55
<IV22> 啦啦啦
<alpha080> 啊
<alpha080> !use
<alpha080> !help
<alpha080> 连机器人都没有了
<shy> hello
<ubrl> shy:点点点.  22:31
<shy> ?
<shy> -CN
<shy> wei wei wei
<shy> lue luelue
<shy> la la la
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-31
<x007007007> hi, here
<x007007007> long time no see
<x007007007> lol
<x007007007> any one here?
<x007007007> ee去哪里了
<x007007007> 当地谈笑声风
<x007007007> 当年
<x007007007> 谈笑生风
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-01
<kingbo> 人气好差啊
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-03
<isoasflus[m]> hello
<ubrl> isoasflus[m]:点点点.  11:31
<isoasflus[m]> /nick Isolde
<isoasflus[m]> 咦，这个好像没有用
<Roden1> can you guys point to a keyboard for ubuntu that works in chinese?
<Roden1> 如何把一个WUBI键盘放入Ubuntu的工作正常？
<llly> ll
<llly>  /WHO
<llly> ll
<Roden> hope someone can think about this question
<llly>  /WHO
<Roden> surely ubuntu has at least one chinese user who can type in their native language?
<llly>  /list #ubuntu-cn
<llly> ChatZilla
<llly>  /j #ubuntu-cn
<llly> exit
 * llly 
<Roden> may haev solved
<llly> jion ##g
<llly> part
<phood> 弱问。你们现在国外vps哪家连接比较好，不丢包？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-02-04
<SelfControl> 1
<QL>  /topic
<QL> q
<isoasflus[m]> hi
<ubrl> isoasflus[m]:点点点.  18:32
<isoasflus[m]> iMadper (IRC) : hi
<schiz0wchingU> hello everyone:)
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-28
<qdzhaov> 求助：ubuntu 命令行模式 登录, 输入 用户名后,无法输入密码，直接4次login incorrect
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-30
<ruffian_sheep> 这个主题咋查看啊
#ubuntu-cn 2019-02-01
<miemiekurisu> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-28
<uuair> 第一个问题啊，ubuntu19使用的gnome，我想访问这个桌面怎么办？现在vnc之类的访问，都是访问的新建桌面。
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-29
<sulit> 各位放假都到什么时候？
<sulit> 在家也无聊的
<bsdplayer> 今天目测人不多啊
<AndroUser> 有人吗
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-31
<uuair> 你们有没有使用x11vnc么？
<whoareU> hi,
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-01
<yoursaf> quit
<yoursaf> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2020-02-02
<imadper> ...
<imadper> contrun[m]: .
<contrun[m]> imadper: .
<imadper> contrun[m]: 有啥好玩的吗?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不想上班啊
<contrun[m]> 武汉 中南海
<contrun[m]> 最好 先去武汉
<contrun[m]> 我他妈的现在送水的也害怕
<contrun[m]> 不知道还有没有勇气自杀
<imadper> contrun[m]: 还好我家里有ro反透
<imadper> contrun[m]: 没事儿干工信部投诉着玩呗?
<imadper> 我已经投诉了一波了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 什么叫 ro 反透
<imadper> contrun[m]: 小米净水器搜一下?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 陶氏反透膜过滤出来的水
<contrun[m]> imadper: 艹
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我家里的蔬菜还能再吃一周多.
<imadper> contrun[m]: 先捡着保质期短的吃
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我就是觉得, 我得买点儿方便面啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 出租房好装？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 好装
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你能保证租下去, 住三年以上, 就行
<contrun[m]> imadper: 那真是简单
<imadper> contrun[m]: 恩, 安装不用你动手
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我已经吃面包吃到吐了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 妈了个鸡, 我年前买了两个水龙头, 想要换上去
<imadper> contrun[m]: 但是tmd我不敢去借管钳
<contrun[m]> imadper: 不知道 新型冠状病毒在普通状况下 多久才能失去活性
<imadper> contrun[m]: 干燥空气里, 俩小时足够了吧
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你到网上买个不行？ 就是怕快递员而已
<imadper> contrun[m]: 大钳子用不到及此处
<imadper> 用不了几次
<imadper> contrun[m]: 买一个多亏啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 是时候学当水管工了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我早就干过这事儿了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 毕竟我改过三次水电了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 还有给水管加螺纹的那个东西, 我也玩过
<contrun[m]> imadper: 不行 你不能一个人干啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 一个人干谁来接你的钳子
<imadper> contrun[m]: ... ...
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我们县县城据说也已经封了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 好事儿啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 就是要所有人都不出家门才好
<imadper> contrun[m]: 所有宿主都死光就完事儿了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 或者自然痊愈
<contrun[m]> imadper: 疫情加重才会封
<imadper> contrun[m]: 肯定会加重的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我估计啊, 真要大家都开工, 就北京地铁这个鸟样子
<imadper> contrun[m]: 一趟车怎么也得多几十个病例
<contrun[m]> imadper: 主要还是现在没有摸清 怎么传播的 没法有效抑制传播
<albet70> 接触 飞沫 空气传播
<contrun[m]> imadper: 没有感染的人也能传播
<imadper> contrun[m]: 坐等 remdesivir
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我决定了, 我司系统下一版代号: remdesivir
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你说 你司快还是 remdesivir 快
<contrun[m]> albet70: 我应该说没法辨识传播源
<imadper> contrun[m]: 那当然是我司快了.
<imadper> 不是还有粪口传播?
<imadper> 吃别人的排泄物导致的?
<albet70> 过几天都返京了，北京会不会有爆发
<contrun[m]> 不知道现在有多少返京了
<imadper> 好像是说, 有可能会因为楼里共用一个排水道, 导致交叉感染
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我妈他们小区一例确诊, 两个密切接触
<albet70> 我们公司延迟到10号
<contrun[m]> 近来各地其实增加不多了 除了那些好像控制不住的省份 比如湖北 湖南 广东 浙江
<albet70> 我们部门没有一个回去的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我过年去了一趟, 目前还没症状, 已经8天了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 要不约出来喝咖啡啊?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我他妈的现在都不敢去楼下取水
<imadper> contrun[m]: 怂逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我还敢去买菜呢
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不过自来水煮沸也能喝啊
<contrun[m]> albet70: 我室友一个也没回来 不知道 返程高峰是啥时候
<albet70> contrun 2.10
<contrun[m]> imadper:  我他妈就是怂啊 我还没女朋友
<imadper> contrun[m]: 危险啊, 不要给你舍友开门啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 羡慕你
<contrun[m]> imadper: 那不行 我要饿死了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 天天吃面包 吃不下去了
<imadper> contrun[m]: ... ...
<contrun[m]> 室友回来可以吃她们做的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我再教你几道快手菜?
<imadper> 她们???
<contrun[m]> imadper: 懒 不做
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你射友是姑娘?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 怕 不去买蔬菜
<contrun[m]> imadper: 室友是姑娘
<albet70> contrun 你去超市买点菜或点外卖呀
<imadper> contrun[m]: 还有房间吗?
<albet70> 北京现在外卖还有吗？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 加一个
<imadper> albet70: 没吃过, 每天在家做饭.
<imadper> albet70: 不过四五天之前, 叫了一个呷哺外卖, 还没问题
<contrun[m]>  albet70 有吧 正月初三点过一次  呷哺呷哺
<imadper> albet70: 而且吧, 我顺便多买了很多火锅涮料, 很多羊肉片, 牛百叶, 自己涮
<albet70> 呷哺太贵了。。。
<imadper> 说出来你们可能不信, 我家的蔬菜能抗一周, 肉能抗俩月, 大米/食用油能抗一年
<contrun[m]> 点一次 吃了我三餐
<albet70> 厉害👍
<imadper> 买一些西红柿, 黄瓜, 这些存得住的
<contrun[m]> 我的面包 够我一个人吃半个月吧
<albet70> 我都是买鸡蛋 大葱
<imadper> 我昨天还买了很多大蒜
<imadper> 不然做饭没有灵魂
<albet70> 买大蒜是为了防止你变僵尸吗？
<imadper> albet70: 能变僵尸的话我早就变了
<albet70> 北京过几天要是有爆发的话，会封城吧？
<imadper> albet70: 你说的好有道理
<imadper> 我都几周没吃过泡面了
<imadper> 我要提前买几箱
<imadper> 顺便买个switch吧.
<albet70> 4号线 13号线 昌平线 5号线，这四个线到时估计。。。
<imadper> 我觉得, 只要封锁公共交通, 就不怎么会爆发
<imadper> 6号线前几天不是有个确诊的嘛?
<imadper> 草房站
<albet70> 。。。
<contrun[m]> 我艹 这么牛逼
<contrun[m]> 我们小区门口反正是有人站岗
<imadper> contrun[m]: http://www.rfi.fr/cn/  这啥网站? 法国版的世界各国灾难?
<imadper> contrun[m]: sb google瞎给我出搜索结果..
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我操, 最下面合作伙伴... 竟然是sb轮子
<contrun[m]> imadper: 法广当然不歌颂你国
<contrun[m]> imadper: 不过这震惊也是够牛逼的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 不管了, 我去做饭了
<albet70> 在idea上配置Scala，恶心
<albet70> 这国外的源速度怎么这么恶心
<contrun[m]> albet70: 透明代理大法好
<imadper> albet70: metals保平安
<imadper> albet70: https://scalameta.org/metals/docs/editors/emacs.html
<imadper> 不得不说, metals真是越来越好用
<contrun[m]> imadper: 但是人家还是要下载库
<contrun[m]> imadper: 速度还是很慢
<imadper> proxychains sbt build
<contrun[m]> imadper: graftcp 大法好
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我看看
<imadper> contrun[m]: 好东西啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 妈妈再也不用担心我 没法代理静态链接的程序了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我大jvm就没有不能代理的
<contrun[m]> imadper: 垃圾 jvm 迟早要完
<imadper> contrun[m]: jvm美得很
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我王镜泽就是饿死也不用jvm
<imadper> contrun[m]: 扔掉你的安卓手机
<albet70> lsp... 在win10上编译lsp-server简直就是找罪受
<contrun[m]> albet70: 用 win10不是找罪受？
<imadper> albet70: lsp-server还用编译?
<imadper> lsp-server不就是metals吗?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 不一定有变异好的包释放出来啊
<albet70> 以前想在win10上编译hsdev，社区的人直接告诉我，依赖文件的数量都够地球到月球了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我在想, jar文件在win10上跑, 还需要重新编译?
<imadper> 没用过win10, 不知道诶
<imadper> contrun[m]: 前几天倩倩的wsl不工作了, 我怎么也没给她修好
<contrun[m]> imadper: 不需要
<imadper> 对啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你haskell能跨平台吗?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 垃圾
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我scala可以!
<contrun[m]> imadper:  真牛逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: 说个正经的, fs-cache这个module需要改进啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 但是我王镜泽还是不用
<albet70> kotlin也可以呀
<imadper> albet70: kotlin有这么复杂的implicit吗?
<contrun[m]> albet70: 神仙打架
 * imadper 做饭做饭
<albet70> 呵呵
<albet70> contrun haskel入门时间太长了
<contrun[m]> albet70: 值得
<albet70> 我学习快一年了，还没入门
<contrun[m]> albet70: 都看了啥？
<albet70> 一开始就是monad monad transformers 然后就是直接写代码呀
<albet70> 中间有大量的概念学习
<albet70> cont monad花了我两个月
<albet70> 还有那些神奇的features RankNTypes
<albet70> 还有ad-hoc polymorphism, parametric polymorphism
<contrun[m]> albet70: 最好系统地学习概念 我是学完 functional programming in scala  再看 typeclassopedia 就了解基本的概念了 之后就是了解 generics、lens、type level programming 以及 ghc 很多扩展了
<albet70> 代码没怎么写，全花时间在理解概念上了
<albet70> lens还没接触
<albet70> 倒是用scotty yesod pgsql写过一些简单的后台
<contrun[m]> cont monad 其实就是 yoneda 引理的一个特例
<albet70> 用telegram做了个irc bridge
<albet70> cont monad，CPS，callCC这三个花了很多时间理解。。。
<contrun[m]> albet70: 你说的后面这些 我推荐你看 thinking with tyoes 这书
<imadper> thinking with typos?
<albet70> 你对kind有理解吗？
<contrun[m]>   foundations of algebraic  geometry 是这么描述 yoneda 引理的 有些定理需要你花一些时间去消化他 之后你就可以完全忘了它
<albet70> 据说kind之上还有sort
<imadper> <thinking with typos> 上来就讲 kind 的...
<imadper> 我也就看了上来这几页
<contrun[m]> types
<contrun[m]> 没讲太多 kinds
<albet70> 我到现在依然不知道Curry-Howard 那个到底是干啥的
<contrun[m]> 我也不知道啊 看了一阵子 lectures on Curry-howard correspondence  后来没看了
<contrun[m]> 学习 coq 的话 肯定是需要这个的
<albet70> Haskell的system F在lambda cube里是lambda-2，没有dependent type，人家rust整天吹这个，为什么Haskell没有？
<contrun[m]> 不了解你说的这些概念
<contrun[m]> rust 吹了啥？
<contrun[m]> rust 也没有 dependent type
<albet70> lambda cube是介绍type system的
<albet70> rust有
<contrun[m]> rust 显然没有啊 发我参考连接？
<contrun[m]> haskell 是可以写出 dependent types 的 不过比较蛋疼
<albet70> 你Google看看
<contrun[m]> 语言本身有 dependent type 的我只知道 idris
<contrun[m]> thinking with types 最后一章就是说的 dependent type
<contrun[m]> rust 肯定本身是不支持 dependent type的 不需要 google
<albet70> 哦
<contrun[m]> rust 有 haskell 没有的东西 是 ownership
<albet70> 但Haskell有一坨扩张
<albet70> 扩展
<contrun[m]> 了解这些才是真的要花好多时间
<albet70> 你了解natural transform吗？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 还有agda.
<contrun[m]> ghc魔法还是太多了 好多东西没法理解 要看论文才能理解背后的故事
<imadper> 我有个问题啊, 这么多东西记不住, 认不出来, 怎么办啊?
<contrun[m]> 比如？imadper
<imadper> 我随便找个scala的库, 一行都看不懂.
<albet70> agda和Coq这种能做proof assistant的，我感觉不用学了
<contrun[m]> albet70: agda 是general purpose
<imadper> contrun[m]: 贵司年后有岗吗?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 写haskell的?
<contrun[m]> imadper:  可以为你创造一个
<imadper> contrun[m]: 贵司蛋疼吗?
<albet70> codewars上kata 1的题是论证加法交换律，别人说这是Coq这种Hello world级别的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我司无比蛋疼.
<albet70> 我做kata 4这种fixed-point combinator的都快做不动了
<albet70> 还有什么Church number之类的
<contrun[m]> albet70: kata 是啥 不了解
<contrun[m]> albet70: 你可以看下 types and programming languages
<albet70> 一个rank标志
<contrun[m]> albet70: church number 和 fixed point combinator 都是有介绍的的
<albet70> 你看过simple typed lambda calculus吗？
<contrun[m]> 一本书？
<albet70> 嗯
<albet70> 还有个untyped lambda calculus
<albet70> 这个就是lambda cube里的lambda-1
<contrun[m]> 这个就是 types and programming languages 前几章讲的
<albet70> 哦
<contrun[m]> types and programming languages 据说是 plt 的入门圣经
<contrun[m]> 我还只看了前几章
<contrun[m]> 这个假期看的
<albet70> 里面有讲皮亚诺公理吗？
<contrun[m]> 本来打算多看点 但是女人啊女人 我为什么和尚摸得我却摸不得
<contrun[m]> 没有
<contrun[m]> 利亚诺公理你可以看陶哲轩的分析一书
<contrun[m]> 只看前面部分就行了
<albet70> 后期需要的数学知识太多了，我到现在都不知道Category Theory到底讲啥
<contrun[m]> 你看过 category theory for programmer 吗
<albet70> 没有
<contrun[m]> 简单的 category theory 可以看看 foundations of algebraic geometry  只看前面部分就行 有了感觉之后就看其他的书
<albet70> 需要对monad monoid semigroup functor applicative 这些概念有一定的理解吗？
<contrun[m]> 不需要
<albet70> 我到现在都不知道ADT到底有啥用处。。。倒是知道有Product type和Sum type
<contrun[m]>  category theory 一般不会讲 applicative 和 monad
<albet70> type family见过就忘
<contrun[m]> 比看比如 你需要一个 evaluator
<contrun[m]> 你想要对一个表达式 进行求值 有了 adt 就只要模式匹配了
<contrun[m]> product 和 sum 在范畴论里面也有这两个概念  学一点范畴论还是有好处的
<contrun[m]> 你知道 product 和 sum 的泛性质之后 就会理解为什么它们到处出现
<albet70> haskell wiki上有些概念讲解直接用数学上的那一套，或者直接给wikipedia上的数学定义，太难理解了
<contrun[m]> 你要先看看基础的东西 自己动手算一算 脑子里面有了几个例子 才能看懂他们的语言
<albet70> 那些数学符号看不懂。。。
<albet70> 比如forall exists
<contrun[m]> 数学符号？
<contrun[m]> 全称量词不是高中知识吗
<albet70> https://twitter.com/iceland_jack/status/1220326760589471744?s=21
<albet70> forall可不是高中知识
<albet70> https://wiki.haskell.org/Category_theory/Natural_transformation
<albet70> 还有first-order logic这种怎么理解？是不是还有higher-order logic?
<contrun[m]> 有 高阶逻辑 我不懂
<contrun[m]> 你说的这是 https://wiki.haskell.org/Existential_type
<contrun[m]> 可以看 thinking with types 一书
<bsdplayer> rust现在在大型项目上不一定合适
<bsdplayer> 据说巨硬要用rust来重写内核, 其他的信息不多...
<imadper> 没有东西一定合适...
<imadper> 所以任何语言都可以说不一定合适嘛
<chobitsbsd> 是啊
<chobitsbsd> 记得hurd
<chobitsbsd> 为了完美的内核,结果现在都没开发成功...
<imadper> 没动力吧
<imadper> 现在去开发hurd, 得不偿失.
<imadper> contrun[m]: ceph 还挺复杂啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 比我大zfs难多了
<chobitsbsd> zfs太吃内存了
<imadper> chobitsbsd: 限制一下arc_max_size
<chobitsbsd> 以前在本子上安装各种bug...
<imadper> zfs_arc_max
<imadper> zfs bug肯定没有btrfs多嘛
<chobitsbsd> 是啊
<chobitsbsd> 毕竟还是企业级的东西
<chobitsbsd> 当时想在笔记本上安装freebsd10, 现在想想真是闲的...
<albet70> why not archlinux?
<albet70> linux唯一无法忍受的就是systemd...
<albet70> 偏偏各大发行版全用systemd,除了gentoo
<albet70> 但在笔记本上装gentoo那也很不爽
<chobitsbsd> win10 最好的linux发行版
<chobitsbsd> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<imadper> 难道有比systemd好用的init程序?
<imadper> 你们这些异教徒
<imadper> 烧死
<albet70> systemd还只是Init程序吗?
<albet70> systemd-homed都有了
<imadper> 那不挺好的?
<albet70> 以后直接把gnu/linux改名叫gnu/linux/sysmtemd得了
<imadper> 叫啥有什么关系呢?
<albet70> systemd接管太多东西了
<albet70> 已经成了一个巨无霸
<imadper> 好事儿啊
<chobitsbsd> 相当于模块化了
<chobitsbsd> 算是好事儿
<albet70> 3x - sinx 是有界的吗?
<tangzc> 大家好，来自新人小白的问候
<FishOneeyed> 估计这里都只剩下机器人了.
<miketang> hi
<miketang> 有人吗？
<FishOneeyed> mikecao:有
<FishOneeyed> 还在吗？
